# Xeon Owners Club



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

Because i have seen around in the Forum that many of us are Xeon Cpu owners i have created this Thread.

This Thread is for everything that has to do with Xeon Cpu's and Xeons Builds as well here you can show off your Xeon Machines.

Let's start Posting.

Cheers.

This is my Dual Xeon L5640 6c/12t


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

I will try not to lower the tone....... too much



ThugXeon     E 5620   Supermicro X8STi   4 gb DDR3


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's my dedicated dual E5620 cruncher:





And my main system (dual X5690):


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 30, 2015)

got a Fully working Fujisu siemens f250
with 2 xeon 2400ht (socket 604)CPU's

NO Case as it was recovered from a scrap yard after being run over by a grabber
case was bent way out of shape.
Case was shaped like a parallelogram when i got it

every thing in the case was salvagable  
4x 256meg ECC mem
2 xeon 2400HT cpu's
Scsi Tape Back up unit
4 x18 gig 15000rpm scsi2 hard drives
Scsi interface card (cached )
Duel power supply

Just sitting on the shelf


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Main Xeon system: Paderborn:




EVGA SR-2
2x Xeon X5690 @ 4.2GHz
4x4GB DDR3-1333 (OEM pulls)
320GB Toshiba HDD
SeaSonic X-850 PSU
Lian Li PC-A76
HP Geforce 8500GT
CPU-Z Validation


also have three more

Bucharest
Supermicro X8DPE (?)
2x Xeon X5672
6x2GB DDR3
160GB laptop drive
550w PSU from a Sun workstation
Apevia full-tower case

And a pair of Xeon Z400 workstations; one with an X5650 and one with an X5670.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow guys AMAZING Machines
Thanks all for your posts


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2015)

Here's mine with a Xeon L5639 ES (Lil' Ella in my specs)


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a feeling I'm going to see a lot of familiar faces in this thread. I'll see about getting my three Xeon systems submitted.


----------



## MaTaLa (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, you guys have some nice looking rigs. I'll forego the pics but here's info about my xeon desktop. 

Intel Xeon E3-1230 V3
Asus H97-PLUS mb
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
(2)Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 
Samsung XP941 256GB PCIe 2.0 x4 M.2 SSD 
ASUS Hyper M.2 X4 – PCI-Express Gen2/3 to M.2 x4 SSD Adapter 
Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 
EVGA 750W 220-G2-0750-XR 
Windows 7 Pro
Cooler Master Stacker 830 
CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD UPS


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

My 2p Xeon with X5650's


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

Do my eyes deceive me, or is that a regular ATX 2p board?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Do my eyes deceive me, or is that a regular ATX 2p board?


Yes it a standard Atx 2p 1366 board. And I have a lead on a few more LOL. No Eatx stuff fo me as I like having alot of options for cases. Oh and yes before anybody says anything, it is housed in a $300 case LOL. I didn't pay near that for it but it is. My main rig in in a $120 case go figure. And apparently that yellow case never really hit the market so it is very very rare.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes it a standard Atx 2p 1366 board. And I have a lead on a few more LOL. No Eatx stuff fo me as I like having alot of options for cases. Oh and yes before anybody says anything, it is housed in a $300 case LOL. I didn't pay near that for it but it is. My main rig in in a $120 case go figure. And apparently that yellow case never really hit the market so it is very very rare.


What's the model?  I'm curious 

Yeah, being able to use any standard case is nice.  Particularly with my setup where I can get OK-ish ATX cases for $5 or $10 a pop.  Although the eATX Apevia works nicely.  I will have to find a case for the dual-Opty.  And having to source a HPTX case for the SR-2 was a pain in the ass.  Although, after all is said and done, I got the A-76 for $60, so I'm OK with it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

It is a Supermicro X8DAL-i


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 31, 2015)

Will this count?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My 2p Xeon with X5650's


Looks familiar...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Looks familiar...


Yuppers that's the one i got from you buddy.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 31, 2015)

I know 

If I could find those in the $100-125 range, I'd buy a ton of them.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2015)

I too own a XEON.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 31, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I too own a XEON.



Only one  
they work best in pairs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I know
> 
> If I could find those in the $100-125 range, I'd buy a ton of them.


What the mobo?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Only one
> they work best in pairs



i have children in pairs preventing me from having xeons in pairs.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What the mobo?


yessir


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> yessir


Ill let you know when my source repost again. New ones for $130.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ill let you know when my source repost again. New ones for $130.


Let me know too!  It's time to get rid of these PhII X4s and replace then with DP Xeon Hexs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Let me know too!  It's time to get rid of these PhII X4s and replace then with DP Xeon Hexs.


No problem bud. The last I noticed he had almost 40 of them. LOL. So when he re-list them I will let you guys know.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2015)

*Intel X5650 2.66GHz 12MB 6.4GT/s Xeon Six Core SLBV3 1366........*just bought it, it is going in ThugXeon and its gonna crunch.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-official-planning-thread.212433/page-4

Six H/T cores for £ 72.00  so 6 quid a thread, sounds very reasonable to me.    
It was only $1000 new  .
http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

passmark looks good
https://cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5650+@+2.67GHz&id=1304







i wont advertise the vendor here but they have more available until Thursday UK if you want to PM
@dorsetknob thanks again for finding it and texting me twice and phoning me when i was sleeping.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2015)

I'm back on my x58 W3690 rig...  can't say I feel much difference from my x99 i7-5820k build I traded to my brother.  Xeons truly are amazing chips.  It's also amazing how little intel advances things without competition.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i wont advertise the vendor here but they have more available until Thursday UK if you want to PM



or if caps is offline i can also provide the requisite link


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I'm back on my x58 W3690 rig...  can't say I feel much difference from my x99 i7-5820k build I traded to my brother.  Xeons truly are amazing chips.  It's also amazing how little intel advances things without competition.


I think they're using the competition-free time to work on power figures over raw performance. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2015)

ASUS P6T DELUXE Socket 1366 Motherboard
ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, LGA 1366


any one know if either of these Motherboard supports X5650 2.66GHz 12MB 6.4GT/s Xeon Six Core SLBV3 1366 ( Just bought one and need a decent Socket 1366 Motherboard )
Asus website not showing if its supported


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> ASUS P6T DELUXE Socket 1366 Motherboard
> ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, LGA 1366
> 
> 
> ...



This site says so for the P6T SE:
http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=60&cpuList=Asus P6T SE

Trick with those Xeons is that if it's not officially supported _it will likely work anyway_ but it's not guaranteed


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Xeons truly are amazing chips.



I guess that's why i own 10 Xeons


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> ASUS P6T DELUXE Socket 1366 Motherboard
> ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, LGA 1366
> 
> 
> ...



I played with one briefly.  If you have the latest BIOS it should work.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 27, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I played with one briefly.  If you have the latest BIOS it should work.


which one did you play with ?

@Norton already said


Norton said:


> This site says so for the P6T SE:
> [URL='http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=60&cpuList=Asus%20P6T%20SE']http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=60&cpuList=Asus P6T SE


[/URL]


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2015)

Here's another list for all 1366 cpu's and motherboards:

http://www.pc-specs.com/cpu/Intel/Xeon/Xeon_Processor_X5650/2111/Compatible_Motherboards

Already bookmarked it!


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> which one did you play with ?
> 
> @Norton already said



The sabertooth.  Sorry for not being more clear, I tend to think rather self-centerdly people will remember my old builds. LOL

Another fun board for Socket LGA1366 I am using is the Intel DX58SO2.  It's the only UEFI board for X58 I know of...  The UEFI is shit but it does work.


----------



## stinger608 (May 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> This site says so for the P6T SE:
> http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=60&cpuList=Asus P6T SE
> 
> Trick with those Xeons is that if it's not officially supported _it will likely work anyway_ but it's not guaranteed






dorsetknob said:


> ASUS P6T DELUXE Socket 1366 Motherboard
> ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, LGA 1366
> 
> 
> ...




I had an Asus P6T Deluxe that sported a 5639 Xeon so I don't see why it wouldn't support the 5650.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys (and no insult Gals)
Money is tight for me at the moment (no job no dole no benefits just a care allowance for my disabled Farther).
so i'm looking at spending as little as i can on the Best board that i can stretch to money wise
Bought the xeon 5650 for a reasonable price
Pieces i can canablise from other rig(s)
have DDR 3 ram i can use in in another build
Have Pair of HD5770 for C/Fire and all the other bits needed to build a new to me system apart from a Decent m/b
looking a 3 on fleabay all of the above come up at different times one extra i found was a ASUS Rampage II Extreme, LGA 1366/Socket B with an I7 9 if i bid and won that i would have to flog on the I7 after testing it)
The best boards come last. the P6 is first. the one costing the potential most in the middle (with CPU ).
Hard choice time ?

Will keep you updated (unless any one takes pity an pm's me)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Thanks for the info guys (and no insult Gals)
> Money is tight for me at the moment (no job no dole no benefits just a care allowance for my disabled Farther).
> so i'm looking at spending as little as i can on the Best board that i can stretch to money wise
> Bought the xeon 5650 for a reasonable price
> ...




I will keep an eye out for you, they all seem a bit pricey, for me anyway, my Supermicro X8STi  for £ 30.00 delivered suits my purposes but would be no good for you.

Why dont you put a WTB ad on here, there must be members across the EU with socket 1366 mobos on the shelf. Postage isnt too bad within the EU.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 27, 2015)

Well im in this section with my Xeon W3520 XD the rest is in the system specs


----------



## Heaven7 (May 27, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Well im in this section with my Xeon W3520 XD the rest is in the system specs


That's looking good, I can see you're running CoreTemp - very nice readings. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 27, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> That's looking good, I can see you're running CoreTemp - very nice readings. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks xd im very happy with core temp and of course with my xeon that i buyed only for 33€ the last autumn XD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2015)

2gb ram






4gb ram


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2015)

4GB ram for 12 threads are optimal, on my 2 X 2P Machines am using 4GB x each CPU.


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I had an Asus P6T Deluxe that sported a 5639 Xeon


I cant find that one listed at Ark. The closest is the L5638


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 28, 2015)

@Caring1

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+L5639+@+2.13GHz


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I cant find that one listed at Ark. The closest is the L5638




It is pretty much identical to the 5640. I believe the 5639 was basically an OEM chip. Lots of them available for cheap.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I cant find that one listed at Ark. The closest is the L5638



From 
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon L5639 - AT80614005076AB.html

Obscure CPUs: Intel Xeon L5639 and X5679
*May 01, 2011*: Introduced in March 2010, Xeon 5600 family of server processors for dual-socket systems was refreshed in February of this year, bringing the total number of available models to more than 20. Specifications of these microprocessors are well known, and you can find them on our website or in the Intel ARK database. There are three Xeon 5600 CPUs that you won't find on Intel ARK site, though. One of them is a dual-core Xeon X5698, clocked at impressively high for x86 architecture 4.4 GHz. Two other SKUs, virtually unknown to public, are L5639 and X5679.

@Caring1 Hope that sorts out the itch you had about @stinger608 Xeon


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2015)

Also, the L5639's are notorious for being awesome overclockers. They have a stock clock of 2.13ghz and usually can be pushed to 3.6 and some as high as 3.8ghz. I believe that @Norton still sports one of these impressive hex cores in a system he uses for World Community Grid crunching.
Not sure if he has messed with any overclock so I couldn't tell ya what his would do.

The last one I had I ran at, if I remember right, 3.1 or something close.

They are sweet little hex core Xeon's.

And they can usually be found for under $50!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 28, 2015)

63 quid delivered UK.......... for h/t hex core and 60 watts.

I better not advertise the vendor, pm me if reqd.

thanks for flagging them up @stinger608


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Also, the L5639's are notorious for being awesome overclockers. They have a stock clock of 2.13ghz and usually can be pushed to 3.6 and some as high as 3.8ghz. I believe that @Norton still sports one of these impressive hex cores in a system he uses for World Community Grid crunching.
> Not sure if he has messed with any overclock so I couldn't tell ya what his would do.
> 
> The last one I had I ran at, if I remember right, 3.1 or something close.
> ...



Mine is an ES and it's happy to run 24/7 at 2.8Ghz. It probably could go a bunch more but it's stable and not too hot there so I don't plan to go any higher. 

Just remember that you need pretty decent ram to get a good overclock on a s1366 chip.


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2015)

IIRC, the "L" is for low-voltage


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

My dedicated 4P cruncher Machine:





Supermicro SYS-6026TT X8DTT-INF

2 × Xeon L5640 
2 x Xeon E5530
1 x Seagate Barracuda 3TB 
1 x Seagate Barracuda 1TB 
12 x 2GB ECC REG  PC3 -10600 CL9 (Apacer) 
Ablecom 1200W 80Plus Gold  ( Modified )
Ubuntu 14.04 LTS


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Wicked Dude.


It is nice that it still looks slightly blue


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wicked Dude.
> 
> 
> It is nice that it still looks slightly blue


You know how much time I have dedicated in the last time to this Machine, especially modifying the PSU

Before and After


Original PSU 




Modified


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you show the full specs of the build please, it looks very impressive especially the mod.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can you show the full specs of the build please, it looks very impressive especially the mod.



Psu's Fan  (San Ace 40) 20.000Rpm
No way to keep that shit running in my living room:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

So that is 2 in line fans ? @ 20,000 rpm just for the PSU


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So that is 2 in line fans ? @ 20,000 rpm just for the PSU



That's right 2 in line fans and 20.000rpm,
But I have replaced that fan with that one here: Akasa 2.500Rpm
What a difference between 20.000Rpm and 2.500Rpm
I bet my Server is one of the most silent in the World


Been honest that Fan was Blue


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you should run Cinebench
http://www.maxon.net/products/cinebench/overview.html

it will mean that the 4 P would have to stop crunching for a few minutes though.

 btw, .....I just named my hex core

*Xeonorator*


 
Intel Xeon X5650  @ 3.9ghz
MSI X 58 pro E ver 3.1
12 gb CorsairXMS 3 triple channel ram
Kingston  V 300 120gb ssd
Corsair H 55 AIO
Sapphire Toxic HD 6970 bios


as soon as the challenge finishes it goes in a case. 

This little beastie places # 11 in the world in the Cinebench rankings 



Spoiler



Guess how much that cost to build (UK) ?


Spoiler



£ 325.00    # 11 in the world 


Spoiler



out of 12


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think you should run Cinebench
> http://www.maxon.net/products/cinebench/overview.html
> 
> it will mean that the 4 P would have to stop crunching for a few minutes though.


If I want to run Cinebench Test it will take me more than a few minutes because I have to plug an extra HDD to the machine plus install Windows and so on, I would prefer to run the test after the challenge is finished.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Hang on a minute,
how does that work then  ?
4 cpus but 2 of one spec and 2 of another...i'm confused.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

The original Fan after I have cut the cables from it original adapter, that Fan was a nightmare for more than 3 weeks


Testing the Akasa 2.500Rpm Fan.
I have thought that the Machine wouldn't turn on, but my thoughts were wrong.

Better view of the Akasa while working:
Note: My poor Dog was tired of me



Soldering the Akasa's cables to the San Ace 40's fan's adapter and after I was sure that everything was working properly:



Finished, not really,  wait for the next pic!


Now I can say I am done:


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hang on a minute,
> how does that work then  ?
> 4 cpus but 2 of one spec and 2 of another...i'm confused.


Well when I have bought the Server it came with 4 x Xeon E5530 but because it's a 2 Board Server and each Board works separately I can use differents Xeons versión as long as the chips are socket 1366.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

So there was no control mechanism in the psu which prevented you from swapping the fans?
Did you try volt regulating the original fans just to slow them down and make them quieter.?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So there was no control mechanism in the psu which prevented you from swapping the fans?
> Did you try volt regulating the original fans just to slow them down and make them quieter.?


Yes there is a mechanism  (Voltage Sensor) and that's why when I have modified the PSU undervolted from 12v to 5v the test has failed, I guess the Server needs at least and minimum 2.000Rpm/2.500Rpm to start up ( I can't confirm that, it's just an Hypothesis)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes there is a mechanism  (Voltage Sensor) and that's why when I have modified the PSU undervolted from 12v to 5v the test has failed, I guess the Server needs at least and minimum 2.000Rpm/2.500Rpm to start up ( I can't confirm that, it's just an Hypothesis)




So in effect you have "tricked" the PSU, the same current is flowing through it but through much slower and consequently quieter fans.  I like it.   Aaaaaaaaand i saw zip ties 

That could have been a real problem resolving that one.

Sorry about all the questions but this is really rather interesting.

So the new fan assembly plugs directly into the PSU via a 3 pin connector?
Is there any way of monitoring the PSU temps via software, I know server systems are very different from desktop pcs and i was wondering whether it is possible to monitor your PSU temperature? With a mod like that you must be concerned that you may not have adequate cooling for the PSU.

Do the fans suck or blow?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So the new fan assembly plugs directly into the PSU via a 3 pin connector?


Yes via a 3 pin connector but not a regular one but a connector 3 times smaller that those regular that we find almost in every common 3 fan connector, (did it makes sense what I said? )



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is there any way of monitoring the PSU temps via software, I know server systems are very different from desktop pcs and i was wondering whether it is possible to monitor your PSU temperature? With a mod like that you must be concerned that you may not have adequate cooling for the PSU.


The last thing I care about is Temperatures, that Psu with the original Fan was running hot and after modified it's running coldest and when i say cold I mean cold



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sorry about all the questions but this is really rather interesting.






CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That could have been a real problem resolving that one.


Everyday we learn something new, for me it was a very hard lesson.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> With a mod like that you must be concerned that you may not have adequate cooling for the PSU


The cooler method that I am using is better than the original one, and it keeps the PSU Cooler.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Do the fans suck or blow?


The Fans Blows Air directly to the psu's components in order to keep it always cool.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

How does everything still fit in the case?
Those fans have to be at least 20mm deeper.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> How does everything still fit in the case?
> Those fans have to be at least 20mm deeper.


I knew that the psu wouldn't fit after modified and that's why have done some cuts:
 
 
 
I did those cuts with a 20€/25€ Dremel, so a cheap one that after 3 minutes while a was cutting this happened:
 
Broken
I just put back all together and very carefully I finished to cut what i was cutting.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Right, so........on to the biggie...

how many PPD is that rig earning crunching for science?
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> how many PPD is that rig earning crunching for science?


I need the machine to run at least one week in a row before I can answer you that question.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I need the machine to run at least one week in a row before I can answer you that question.



Oh.

Have you modded anything else to get the system going and how many ssd or hdd do you need?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh.
> 
> Have you modded anything else to get the system going and how many ssd or hdd do you need?


I did replace the cpu's Coolers, I have 2 x Seagate Barracuda one a 3TB and one 1TB.

Don't ask why many GB.


----------



## blibba (Jun 27, 2015)

Purchased for £25 in 2013 







Am I correct in thinking that this makes me our first 1156 Xeon owners club member?


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 3, 2015)

My Xeon E3-1230 v2 is still running strong as ever and I'm starting to whonder at what point it'll make sense to wave goodbye to my beloved pal ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2015)

blibba said:


> Purchased for £25 in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thats an epic o/c, have you run Cinebench R15 ?
http://www.maxon.net/products/cinebench/overview.html

My X5650 has slipped to # 12 in the world but I am still #1 UK


----------



## blibba (Jul 3, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats an epic o/c, have you run Cinebench R15 ?



Thanks 

No, I haven't run Cinebench - but it tends to perform just slightly higher in most benchmarks than i5-7** at similar clockspeeds (it has 2MB more cache but is otherwise basically the same).


----------



## FireFox (Jul 3, 2015)

A week ago I have sold my 2 X Xeons E-3 1240 V2 3.4GHz becasue I think that it was too much clock speed just for 8 threads, now i am Upgrading my Xeons L5640 2.26GHz because i think that it's too much Threads for that clock speed

Btw, the new processors are Xeons X5675 3.3GHz up to 3.46GHz Turbo Boost, at least that's a good clock speed for 12 Threads.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> A week ago I have sold my 2 X Xeons E-3 1240 V2 3.4GHz becasue I think that it was too much clock speed just for 8 threads, now i am Upgrading my Xeons L5640 2.26GHz because i think that it's too much Threads for that clock speed
> 
> Btw, the new processors are Xeons X5675 3.3GHz up to 3.46GHz Turbo Boost, at least that's a good clock speed for 12 Threads.




Konig Xeon......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

Just bagged me a bargain.............. £ 70.00   (he has 8 more)

http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

As i have said Xeons are becoming very popular on TPU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

Well if you can do stuff like this with them, I am not surprised



 

The X5670 should arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have the right Board for Overclocking, I am curious to see how far I could push the X5675 on air and give a try on water too.


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey guys.  I'm running a X5650 in my AlienDell with a Corsair H100i watercooler with a very nice OC.

12GB Corsair Vengeance (3x4gb)
Three MSi R9 280's in crossfire @ 1100Mhz
1000WPSU + 450W Visiontek supplemental PSU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

You joined TPU to show us that...........well done Mate and a warm welcome to TPU  

that is a monstrous o/c  , now i know which board i need........the hunt begins, i have a feeling it will be a rocking horse shit hunt though.


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

I stumbled across this thread looking for something else and I was very pleased to see others rocking the Xeon's so I had to share!  The sabertooths will yield the same results with slightly better voltage!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi, @Trinamo and welcome to the club! 
+1, awesome OC! Your build looks very interesting spec-wise, would you care to show us some pics? I'm sure they'll be fantastic! 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> now i know which board i need........the hunt begins, i have a feeling it will be a rocking horse shit hunt though.


Horse shit can be found everywhere!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to TPU @Trinamo and welcome to the Club


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

Old keyboard and mouse


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

@Heaven7 


not this sort of rocking horse shit








this sort of rocking horse shit


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

Before the third card and second PSU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

MORE....!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Aleluya to the Xeons God


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> this sort of rocking horse shit





Trinamo said:


> Before the third card and second PSU


Told you it'd be fantastic - wonderful! Love those MSI cards, as well! 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> MORE....!!!!!


Yes, please! 


Knoxx29 said:


> Aleluya to the Xeons God


Hold your horses, man!  Or are you "rocking"?


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

If i could keep my north and south bridge cooler, I could probably maintain 220 bclk, but I get temp shutdowns when trying to benchmark.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2015)

I expect that there are a few i7 owners thinking shit 4.8Ghz on 6 wuckin cores and on a £70 CPU


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

on a five year old chip at that!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks like your NB is well ventilated - the fan should push the air onto it, not pull - can't see exactly which direction from the pics. How's your airflow in the case set up? For myself, NB and SB temps are high as well, but airflow maintains it all at temps below 50°C, even for the 2 passive cooled NB's. Of course, my CPUs are not OC'd...  Thanks for the pics, great stuff!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2015)

that overclock on 6 cores /12 threads ?  please say yes


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

Airflow is in from the bottom and front and out of the top and back.  I'm not sure about the cooler, its stock.

The overclock is with Hyperthreading enabled.  since the 5650 multiplier is setup 22x4 and 23x2 the OC is 4.8 on two cores and 4.6 on four cores.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

Trinamo said:


> If i could keep my north and south bridge cooler, I could probably maintain 220 bclk, but I get temp shutdowns when trying to benchmark.




my board limits my bclk not temps

with a 50% o/c i can rest my finger on N/B and i have a fan screwed on the S/B heatsink to stay at 62c

@Trinamo what is a stable o/c for you on 6c 12 th


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> i7 owners


i am a proud I7 Owner.


dorsetknob said:


> 4.8Ghz


4.8GHz?
Nahhhh, 5.0GHz 1.38v


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> i am a proud I7 Owner.
> 
> 4.8GHz?
> Nahhhh, 5.0GHz 1.38v



NICE!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 4.8GHz?
> Nahhhh, 5.0GHz 1.38v


Show us proof - NOW!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Show us proof - NOW


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 66258


 !


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> !


I love this Chip and that's why I haven't sell it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> I expect that there are a few i7 owners





Knoxx29 said:


> i am a proud I7 Owner.


and with a proud overclock that many I7 owners will NEVER match


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope @Trinamo has logged off to sort a screenie on 6 cores ......


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I love this Chip and that's why I haven't sell it.


Is this ueber-chip used for crunching? If not yet, it should be!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Is this ueber-chip used for crunching? If not yet, it should be!


It was Crunching just for one month but my main Machine where i have it uses a lot of electricity.


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I hope @Trinamo has logged off to sort a screenie on 6 cores ......



Not at the moment.  I'm on the job right now, I may get to post up one later.  I'll see if I can cool it well enough to push 215 or higher.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It was Crunching just for one month but my main Machine where i have it uses a lot of electricity.


I understand, same goes for my X5690 main machine - gotcha. Probably only useful for crunching during challenge time...  Still, an awesome OC!


----------



## haswrong (Jul 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ....
> 
> btw, .....I just named my hex core
> 
> ...



wait, how dow you overclock Intel Xeon X5650 to 3.9ghz?

oh, a 32nm process, codename westmere. there were unlocked xeons in the past?

if thats the case, i hope intel brings unlocked xeons again next time (at least those 10-20 core ones)..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2015)

1st of all you need a Xeon  X5650


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

I benched at 3.95 and it is the stable o/c i used during the recent challenge

i run now at 3.85 because i am sensible 

the PC crunches at 100% 24 hrs a day i also use it as my main machine, when i game i suspend WCG. At the moment it is crunching at 100% i have about 12 web pages open 2 of which are streaming i am running spotify and Skype and all is well
(as Jeremy Clarkson just said on Top Gear)


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 5, 2015)

So I got the bclk up to 216 stable.   I hit 220 and was able to cinebench15 a score of 1011.  But cinebench doesn't max out the multipliers.






I had to back it down to 216 to get it happy at 4.7-4.8ish on all six


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 5, 2015)

forgot the cpu-z dump for 220


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 5, 2015)

Those lga1336 xeons seem to be overhauled muscle cars from 70s


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2015)

i have a tracking #


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 6, 2015)

Suhweeeeeet!   Here to hoping for high GHz!  If you're overclocking that is!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 6, 2015)

of course he is overclocking it

that way you get MORE BANG FOR YOUR BUCK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2015)

Trinamo said:


> If you're overclocking that is!



You Sir are 'aving a larf.

This time tmrw all being well, I will be asking @Rezasam1 to update my wallpaper


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2015)

Imagine the panic when i couldnt get into BIOS.......just straight to windows then BSOD    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

then i plugged my keyboard back in 
and everything was OK.

Temps need attention 40c at idle to 75/6 so i will redo the paste i think.......but not today.

X5670 @ 4.0ghz without even trying......






#4 in the world (@hwbot, cinebench r15)
#1 in the UK


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2015)

X5670

#4 in the world (@hwbot, cinebench r15)
#1 in the UK
Congrats  thats better than being no 11


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2015)

i wasnt going to admit it but i was relegated to 12th some time last week........ 

@Rezasam1 if you could change the X5650 to X5670 on my wallpaper it would be brilliant, i still love it by the way.


SHIT  i have just been offered 2 X5690


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice overclock Rough maths that's 50% overclock


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Nice overclock Rough maths that's 50% overclock



i couldnt work it out either 

i will try google

it is 54.40 %


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 10, 2015)

*Very nice!  Congrats!* Good voltage as well.  Hope your temps play nice.   I just ordered a 5675 to play with to see if I can break the 5.0 barrier stable.  I can cinebench 15 it with it there now but its not happy.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is my CineBench Result:
Could/would be better if i would have a Motherboard that allows me to Overclock.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 10, 2015)

@Knoxx29 

wicked Dude, that is a good score........# 3 in the world perhaps?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> wicked Dude, that is a good score........# 3 in the world perhaps?




At least i have won a Bronze Trophy


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 12, 2015)

Dude, that's Nuckin' Futs!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2015)

Cinebench Crash when i try to do the test with Cpu Overclocked at 5.0Ghz or 5.5ghz


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Cinebench Crash when i try to do the test with Cpu Overclocked at 5.0Ghz or 5.5ghz


what about 4.99Ghz ?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> what about 4.99Ghz ?


Let me try


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2015)

A miserable score for 4.9GHz


 



At least better for the Gpu's


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, since my current board will allow me to bounce off of 5ghz on two cores and 4.8 on the others, I've decided to step up my game.  My current board is very limited in Overclocking options.  I've ordered an MSI Big Bang board and also a 5675 to tinker with.  I'm determined to reach 5.0 stable on all six cores.  I'm close with the 5650.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 12, 2015)

That Big Bang board sounds like a class act, i hope you manage it.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2015)

Supermicro has dual Socket motherboard that allows Overclock, but it's socket 2011 and maximum Overclock is 3%/5%

Note: I could try to push one of my X5675 but it would cost me 275€


----------



## trodas (Jul 13, 2015)

What about the MSI X58 Pro-E? CAPSLOCKSTUCK seems to have a very good overclocking experience with it. I own few ancient MSI mainboards just out of the curiousity, but my MSI P55A-GD55 mobo let me overclock i5 750 very easily w/o any knowledge applied/used/need and it works stable ever since. So... maybe give it a try?
(dunno what the X58 Pro and X58 Pro-E differ, but probably somewhat they have to be limited)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

trodas said:


> maybe give it a try?


But I don't need a single socket Cpu, I would need a dual socket Cpu, otherwise I would already have bought an ASUS Rampage III Extreme or Asus P6X58D-E or Premium.


----------



## trodas (Jul 13, 2015)

Good point. So 6 cores and 12 threads are not enought for you, you want to run TWO Xeons at once. Hmmm. That will be seriously good Cinebench score. Yet still nowhere near THIS one:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 13, 2015)

The pussy didnt even try to o/c it......


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 14, 2015)

The Big Bang was at home waiting for me when I got off last night.  I was too tired to tinker but I might start the swap tonight.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 14, 2015)

trodas said:


> you want to run TWO Xeons at once


I dont want to run TWO Xeons, i am running TWO xeon, 12 Core 24 Threads 

Note : Go back to post   #135


----------



## trodas (Jul 15, 2015)

*CAPSLOCKSTUCK* - 





> The pussy didnt even try to o/c it....



Not need for Cinebench 15 WR of 3981 points  However to be fair, at first, he tried to overclock the beast in the single CPU configuration:

Linus overclocking the Xeon E5 2699 v3:









Yep, he got only 103MHz stable (tried 105, worked for 40min, then crash), but he tried. Overclocking these old Xeons seems to be much more satisfactory. Still, the score on Cinebench 15 that goes to 2468 points is impressive.


*Knoxx29* - 





> I dont want to run TWO Xeons, i am running TWO xeon, 12 Core 24 Threads  Note : Go back to post   #135



Oh, okay. Noted. Don't be so cocky about it, even the score on Cinebench is more that impressive. For me, 6 cores is too much... but I cannot seems to find any good CPU with less cores / TDP that the Xeons, so I quess I give the 6 cores a test.
So since I'm not yet a Xeon owner, then pls go easy on me  6 cores and 12 threads are a bit overhelming for me and for my old school WinXP machine


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

trodas said:


> I'm not yet a Xeon owner


Believe me, you will enjoy the Xeon, in the last 7 months I have been just building Xeons Machines  ( @CAPSLOCKSTUCK correct me if i am Wrong ) and I really have enjoyed, of course Xeons are not for Gaming but for me it's a new experience, even if socket 1366 are old but i still enjoyed and i am very proud to be Owner of many Machines that are running Xeons on it.


----------



## blibba (Jul 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> of course Xeons are not for Gaming



Whyever not? On the used market a Xeon is essentially a cut-price i5/i7 (at worst).


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

blibba said:


> Whyever not? On the used market a Xeon is essentially a cut-price i5/i7 (at worst).


Mention a game that will take advantage of 6 cores.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 15, 2015)

Dear Xeon owners, I have a question of urgent importance: does anyone know if Rampage II Gene can handle a hexacore XEON CPU (X5650)?
I really want to perform a real upgrade on my system, instead of the usual "equivalent" trade-off, and having a 95W hexacore instead of 120W quad should be a big improvement.

Asus product page has a bare minimum of info, no more than the original manual...


----------



## blibba (Jul 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Mention a game that will take advantage of 6 cores.



This goes for i7s too - some are hex-cores, some are quad-cores. Just like Xeons. Why is a Xeon quad any worse for gaming than the equivalent i7 quad? Why is a Xeon hex any worse for gaming than the equivalent i7 hex?

There are plenty of people in this thread who game quite happily on Xeons - in fact I bought my socket 1156 Xeon quad with gaming in mind. And now you tell me that it is "of course" not for games!?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Found this list of Xeons that will fit that board: http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=31&cpuList=Asus Rampage II GENE
Also found this site where they state it runs: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1855640


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Found this list of Xeons that will fit that board: http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=31&cpuList=Asus Rampage II GENE
> Also found this site where they state it runs: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1855640


Awesome! Thanks!

Guess I'll be running 12 threads soon.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

Nobody said they were worse at gaming, they are not purposed (for sale) as gaming chips.

Project Cars underutilizing 6 cores and no threads






As we all know what you want is fast cores, it is my gpu holding me back.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

+1
Thanks @CAPSLOCKSTUCK for your easy
explanation.

Note: many people are wrong thinking that more Cores/Threads means Games will run faster ect ect without take in consideration that Games are more based on Gpus no Cpu.


----------



## trodas (Jul 16, 2015)

*Knoxx29* - 





> Believe me, you will enjoy the Xeon, in the last 7 months I have been just building Xeons Machines  ( @CAPSLOCKSTUCK correct me if i am Wrong ) and I really have enjoyed, of course Xeons are not for Gaming but for me it's a new experience, even if socket 1366 are old but i still enjoyed and i am very proud to be Owner of many Machines that are running Xeons on it.



Well, for old games that cannot utilize more threads, it probably won't be beneficial much, but still far better that old P4. The example of Project Cars from *CAPSLOCKSTUCK* is pretty damning. But it does not matter for me that much, since compared to P4 it will be quite a updgrade. Only I have no clue about the AHCI mode on the MSI X58 Pro-E, but hopefully someone give me a hand and suggest what is the fastest settings (AHCI on, IIRC, but confirmation could be nice) and if I will need the driver on floppy during WinXP install, when I use normal ports on SATA connectors and not the RAID ones (RAID completely off, as there will be only SSD for system, HDD and DVDRW drive's) ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 16, 2015)

the MSI X58 wont allow you to disable cores for 2/4 core gaming, 5.0ghz on 2 cores is doable on some boards with X56**

@Trinamo posted about it a couple of pages ago


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2015)

trodas said:


> Only I have no clue about the AHCI


What do you want to know about it?


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Jul 16, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Dear Xeon owners, I have a question of urgent importance: does anyone know if Rampage II Gene can handle a hexacore XEON CPU (X5650)?
> I really want to perform a real upgrade on my system, instead of the usual "equivalent" trade-off, and having a 95W hexacore instead of 120W quad should be a big improvement.
> 
> Asus product page has a bare minimum of info, no more than the original manual...



Yes, your motherboard will handle the X5650 with ease, just make sure it has the latest BIOS. Have you considered the X5660 or X5670 as well? Higher multi will yield better overclocking results.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2015)

kniaugaudiskis said:


> Have you considered the X5660 or X5670 as well?


Maybe the X5675 too


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 16, 2015)

I would say that the X5650 it the best price/performance/power consumption as they are so cheap to buy.  6 c/ 12 th  £50.00 you cant go wrong. At stock anyway
On that mobo i would suggest X5690 if you really want to scream the bollocks off something.


Just for reference, my system ( X5670) uses 270w when it is o/c at 4.0ghz and the  gpu at idle.  I have my figures for X5650 somewhere


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2015)

C


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just for reference, my system ( X5670) uses 270w when it is o/c at 4.0ghz and the gpu at idle. I have my figures for X5650 somewhere


Come on, it's not that bad, mine uses 299W at 3.06GHz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 16, 2015)

Project Cars

@4.5ghz and h/t off with the X5670 and MSI Pro-e and HD 5850 using 310 watts including 24" monitor.

i think i gained about 5 fps with no h/t but it is hard to be sure (i used fraps)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> price/performance/power consumption


About price I give you +1 but performance and power comsuption I totally disagree with you.


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> the MSI X58 wont allow you to disable cores for 2/4 core gaming, 5.0ghz on 2 cores is doable on some boards with X56**
> 
> @Trinamo posted about it a couple of pages ago



This was with all cores enabled, so while two hit 5.0 the others were around the 4.8 mark.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> About price I give you +1 but performance and power comsuption I totally disagree with you.




I meant if you consider all those factors.

Initial cost
Performance
efficiency at the wall

if you are looking for cheap to buy and run with good performance i would go X5650

Current UK 2nd user prices

X5650.......£ 60.00........i had one , passmark 7600
X5670.......£ 85.00.........i have one, passmark 8188
X 5675......£ 105.00........thought about getting one, passmark 8615
X 5690.....£ 145.00......i have first refusal on 2 of them, passmark 9320


PS
i just got one of these
*ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme*


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Initial cost
> Performance
> efficiency at the wall


I still insist, the only thing I agree with you is Cost


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I still insist, the only thing I agree with you is Cost



Achtung




wir müssen nicht einig


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 16, 2015)

Efficiency isn't awful with the 5650 OC.  With the settings I run plus three MSI R9 280's OC'd to 1150, I max 927 Watts during Firestrike.  I think I idle between 225-300.... I'll have to confirm though.  With the heat wave we've had and running many benchmarks also my wife and kid home 24/7, the bill hasn't been bad.  I've had my highest light bill at $189

The cost PPF I don't think can be beat.  5690 however has a much higher TDP so likely has less OC potential.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> PS
> i just got one of these
> *ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme*


Those red heatsinks remind me of this: 


Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Those red heatsinks remind me of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Everything reminds me of this



 

I/m hoping the new board will be enough to get this Welsh lunatic  to # 3


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

If anyone in welshland ( ) can do it, you can


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy crap, where are these rankings?  I hit 1008 on the 5650!


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 17, 2015)

I can't wait to see where my new board gets me.  I got it up and into windows last night.  Now time to learn the bios.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 17, 2015)

Trinamo said:


> Holy crap, where are these rankings?  I hit 1008 on the 5650!



http://hwbot.org/submit

they need a screenshot for verification


----------



## johnspack (Jul 20, 2015)

Well,  guess I'll be stepping up to a hex.  A nice TPU member is hooking me up with a x5650.  Now I'm really going to need to find a better mobo.  My P6T is a little twitchy,  don't think I'll be doing much ocing on it.  Probably will have to save for a couple of months,  because it looks like they want an arm and a leg for a decent x58 mobo with usb3 ect.  From what I'm seeing around the net,  I should be able to get 4ghz on my D14?


----------



## Trinamo (Jul 20, 2015)

I was able to get an MSI big bang for $160 on eBay in good shape, and my previous board, alienware/dell j560m yielded the results you see in the previous pages with the 5650 and those can be had for around $150 as well.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah,  much better prices.  Guess I should stop looking at the popular names from Asus ect....


----------



## trodas (Jul 23, 2015)

I got todays the MSI X58Pro-E, cheap ( http://postimg.org/image/w6kikfd2f/ ). I like the board design a lot. And tomorrow I should be getting the Xeon X5650 ... now I only need the rams. Noctua NH-C14S with the LGA 1366 adapter is ready too, so I'm good for roll, except the rams. And I fear that getting a good rams could be a issue... because I dream BIG 

Read: G.Skill Perfect Storm DDR3 2133 that can do 6-6-6-18 1T at 850 - 900MHz are the only ones I'm interesed about. Some records have to be broken


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2015)

trodas said:


> Read: G.Skill Perfect Storm DDR3 2133 that can do 6-6-6-18 1T at 850 - 900MHz are the only ones I'm interesed about. Some records have to be broken


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 23, 2015)

trodas said:


> G.Skill Perfect Storm DDR3 2133 that can do 6-6-6-18 1T at 850 - 900MHz are the only ones I'm interesed about. Some records have to be broken


Good luck finding a kit of those. 

On another note most other DDR3-2000 CL7 and DDR3-2200/2250 CL8 Hypers will also do 850-900 6-6-6 at reasonable voltages.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2015)

X5670  @*4.620ghz*  a smidge under 60% overclock.....8th fastest clock speed
http://hwbot.org/submission/1080799_t0lsty_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5670_5742.7_mhz






MSI X58 pro-e
12gb Corsair xms3


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2015)

trodas said:


> the Xeon X5650


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2015)

trodas said:


> Read: G.Skill Perfect Storm DDR3 2133 that can do 6-6-6-18 1T at 850 - 900MHz are the only ones I'm interesed about. Some records have to be broken



I have some HyperX T1 DDR3 2250 sticks running in one of my X58 rigs- those are supposed to be good for doing record runs too AFAIK


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 24, 2015)

proud xeon owner


----------



## trodas (Jul 24, 2015)

*Knoxx29* - 





> 6-6-6-18 1T at 850 - 900MHz are the only ones I'm interesed about. Some records have to be broken



Nice results, but that is i7 in a way better mainboard. So... how can you compare this with X58 Pro-E...? With Xeon 5650?



> the Xeon X5650



Well, what do YOU suggest that can be cooled w/o noise with hi-end aircooler to acceptable temps?



*emissary42* - 





> Good luck finding a kit of those. On another note most other DDR3-2000 CL7 and DDR3-2200/2250 CL8 Hypers will also do 850-900 6-6-6 at reasonable voltages.



It is obvious, that it can take weeks or more. So what? I have to find such kit for the maximum performance  What are "reasonable voltages" for you? 1.67V, for example?



*Norton* - 





> I have some HyperX T1 DDR3 2250 sticks running in one of my X58 rigs- those are supposed to be good for doing record runs too AFAIK



Good for you. If they have the Elpida MNH-E Hyper chips ( http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/ ) then they are clearly capable of good results. Looks like Mushkin is proud to show the tightest timings:
Mushkin PC3-12800 Redline *998729* (3x2GB, 1600 6-6-5-18 @ 1.65V, Elpida MNH-E Hyper)
...so, show off some runs, mate! 



*Morgoth* - nice image. Could it produce a CPU-Z verification and Cinebench score also? 



Looks like the MSI X58 Pro-E "locked" settings in the bios are very easy to "unlock":




...just change the "Extended User" or "Supervisor" to "User"... 

There is also one hidden setting - "CPU Smart Fan Tolence" (probably typo) ... but that it is. No more hidden settings. Now on the microcode injection for Xeon support in bios...



PS. There is the MSI X58 Pro-E bios with unlocked option for the CPU Smart Fan Tolerance and changed all options to "User" to make them visible for change. Enjoy!
https://mega.co.nz/#!bRNgiZhQ!0OEuaJUP8_nzSrw8XvYw1PTkznUWARAxGFLnqz1wNGk
http://dfiles.eu/files/1plosw4r8
http://www.mediafire.com/?829zvb1m7bc70bg


----------



## FireFox (Jul 24, 2015)

trodas said:


> ice results, but that is i7 in a way better mainboard.


my mistake, btw maybe the 5650 Overclocked it doesn't have that much to envy to that i7 Chip




trodas said:


> Well, what do YOU suggest that can be cooled w/o noise with hi-end aircooler to acceptable temps?


hi-end aircooler?
it depends how far you will push the chip.
you have 2 options:

First:
 
Second:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2015)

I used a H55 AIO with X5650 .......worked nice


----------



## FireFox (Jul 24, 2015)

I have had the H100 with my i7 at 4.5, it did the job.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 24, 2015)

trodas said:


> It is obvious, that it can take weeks or more. So what? I have to find such kit for the maximum performance


Weeks? More like months or years 

I was just trying to recommend looking for other high end hypers as well. There are quite a few other good clocking kits to look out for, mostly those with specs i had mentioned above (like ADATA XPG Plus AX3U2200PB2G8-DP2, Corsair CMGTX2, OCZ3B2000LV6GK, Super Talent WX200UX6G7/WS220UX4G8). If all you care about is getting the best perfect storms, you should be looking for F3-17600CL8D-4GBPS instead of the 2133 kit 



trodas said:


> What are "reasonable voltages" for you? 1.67V, for example?


The best kits will do these settings below 1.65V, but anything up to 1.7V should be safe enough for benching.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2015)

trodas said:


> Good for you. If they have the Elpida MNH-E Hyper chips ( http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/ ) then they are clearly capable of good results. Looks like Mushkin is proud to show the tightest timings:
> Mushkin PC3-12800 Redline *998729* (3x2GB, 1600 6-6-5-18 @ 1.65V, Elpida MNH-E Hyper)
> ...*so, show off some runs, mate*!



My s1366 rigs are busy crunching so I'll do some runs when there is nothing left to crunch 

If the sticks hold a value for someone making a record run or two I would be more than willing to let them borrow the sticks as long as I have something to put in their place so the rig can keep running w/o downtime.

*EDIT- *according to the link you posted the memory chips are likely:
*Elpida BDBG-DJ-F*


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2015)

Morgoth said:


> proud xeon owner


That looks like an HP Z600 or 800 series motherboard.  Did you have any issues hooking up a power supply to it, or did a standard PSU work?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 25, 2015)

Trying to research vt-d as the x5x series has it...  I see I'll have direct pci access,  how about pci-e or usb?  Can you directly connect a wifi usb dongle to a vm?  Or do I have to get a wireless card?


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey guys 

Has anyone here had any experience overclocking a Intel Xeon E3 1241 V3 ?

3.9GHz Turbo - can you expect 200-400 MHz overclock on this chip ?

Thanks for your advice in advance


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 25, 2015)

Not the best Xeon for overclocking
google search shows world record at just over 4ghz
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e3_1230_v3/


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 25, 2015)

*@ Trodos *
its a Z800  yea i had issue but i could easly bought adapters for connectors on ebay stil wainting for those cabel adapters then i can powerup this beast


----------



## trodas (Jul 26, 2015)

*Knoxx29* - 





> nice results, but that is i7 in a way better mainboard.





> my mistake, btw maybe the 5650 Overclocked it doesn't have that much to envy to that i7 Chip



We see, depends what chip I get. You know. Silicon lotery. And also it is likely that I won't run 64bit system at all... maybe only for benchmarks. So it is likely that I cannot compete with you at pretty much anything - from the 32MB memory read performance to the 11min, 33:921sec SuperPi 32M.

But my gaming computer got 32M in 9min 59:790sec:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2585953_trodas_superpi___32m_core_i5_750_9min_59sec_790ms 

...when you really want to compare apples and oranges 



> Well, what do YOU suggest that can be cooled w/o noise with hi-end aircooler to acceptable temps? hi-end aircooler? it depends how far you will push the chip. you have 2 options:



Well, I push the chip that hard, untill it hit 70°C on max load with quiet cooling for 24/7 usage. And I did not think that the Artic Extreme cooler is better that my Noctua NH-C14S. Some watercooling with Corsair H110 is probably not going to have better results that the Noctua I mention. Or you have some test that proves me wrong? I get this comparsion os AIO watercoolers: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7738/closed-loop-aio-liquid-coolers



> I have had the H100 with my i7 at 4.5, it did the job.



No question about it. But how noisy it is?


*CAPSLOCKSTUCK* - it really looks very nice for given cooler. Just if I can cool that quietly ... I worry. Xeon still did not manage it, so no way to test anything now  How much Vcore bump was need for the 4235MHz in bios?
Base clock to 192MHz is stable?


*emissary42* - 





> It is obvious, that it can take weeks or more. So what? I have to find such kit for the maximum performance





> Weeks? More like months or years



Nah, not for me. Already bought Corsair Dominator GT 8-8-8 2000 3x2G kit with Elpida Hypers  Call it luck. Cost me more that the board, tough...



> I was just trying to recommend looking for other high end hypers as well. There are quite a few other good clocking kits to look out for, mostly those with specs i had mentioned above (like ADATA XPG Plus AX3U2200PB2G8-DP2, Corsair CMGTX2, OCZ3B2000LV6GK, Super Talent WX200UX6G7/WS220UX4G8). If all you care about is getting the best perfect storms, you should be looking for F3-17600CL8D-4GBPS instead of the 2133 kit



Well, I care about kit that give me tightest timings near 800MHz. That is because these good fellas says that:


> Using DDR3 1850MHz speeds severely limited my BCLK frequencies. At best I could hit 185MHz and that was all. When I dropped down to DDR3 1600MHz speeds I was able to take the BCLK frequency to 200MHz without issue.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/06/07/msi_x58_proe_motherboard_review/6#.VbTSMoLw7Gh

So if I want high baseclock, then I have to limit myself to 1600MHz effective, eg. 800MHz real for rams. Therefore all I care is, how tight timings the rams have at 800MHz. Nothing else matter. Even that some tests claimed that the Dominators GT have even higher bandwitch and other features compared to similar or even same timed rams, I find that hard to believe. More likely a Corsair advertisment 



> What are "reasonable voltages" for you? 1.67V, for example?





> The best kits will do these settings below 1.65V, but anything up to 1.7V should be safe enough for benching.



Well, in the article linked above the guys complained that they have to set the rams pronto to 1.75V to get even post... So it looks like that I will be doing that too...


*Norton* - 





> Good for you. If they have the Elpida MNH-E Hyper chips ( http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/ ) then they are clearly capable of good results. Looks like Mushkin is proud to show the tightest timings:
> Mushkin PC3-12800 Redline *998729* (3x2GB, 1600 6-6-5-18 @ 1.65V, Elpida MNH-E Hyper)
> ...*so, show off some runs, mate*!





> My s1366 rigs are busy crunching so I'll do some runs when there is nothing left to crunch



I think I hear it begging for pause 



> If the sticks hold a value for someone making a record run or two I would be more than willing to let them borrow the sticks as long as I have something to put in their place so the rig can keep running w/o downtime. *EDIT- *according to the link you posted the memory chips are likely:
> *Elpida BDBG-DJ-F*



Yep, that is pretty good chips. They are not Elpida Hypers, no, but still second best ones. With good luck/bin they can run like a wind. On AMD, where is not triplechannel need, they can go 6-6-5 at 870MHz:
http://hwbot.org/submission/924280_don_dan_superpi___32m_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_17min_43sec_330ms
(that is made with Elpida BBSE, they can also do 1000MHz 7-8-7 @ 1.74V SuperPi 1M stable on Rampage Extreme)

So that give you a rough idea, what to expect from these chips.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 26, 2015)

trodas said:


> I did not think that the Artic Extreme cooler is better that my Noctua NH-C14S.


That is something that i cant argue because i never had a Noctua Cooler, btw i have Artic Extreme in 3 of my Cruncher Machines and damn those coolers are amazing.


trodas said:


> Well, I push the chip that hard, untill it hit 70°C on max load with quiet cooling for 24/7 usage


i have 2 x X5675 95W full load 24/7 (Crunching) 3,07GHz and temps never went above 70°C.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 26, 2015)

trodas said:


> Nah, not for me. Already bought Corsair Dominator GT 8-8-8 2000 3x2G kit with Elpida Hypers  Call it luck. Cost me more that the board, tough...


I was talking about finding those perfect storms. Random 2000 CL8 hypers like those GT are nothing special and not exactly rare either.



trodas said:


> So if I want high baseclock, then I have to limit myself to 1600MHz effective, eg. 800MHz real for rams. Therefore all I care is, how tight timings the rams have at 800MHz.


Are you using that exact board from the test? Because other boards like the Gigabyte X58A-OC can do BCLK 250+ and DDR3-2000+ no problem.


----------



## trodas (Jul 27, 2015)

> I was talking about finding those perfect storms.



Yea, but they suxx. They never reach reasonably high clocks, so no interest from me. G.Skill ram's aren't bad, but they are not the best either.



> Random 2000 CL8 hypers like those GT are nothing special and not exactly rare either.



Well, any hypers are miles away from anything else. Even their most close siblings, these Elpida BDBG or Elpida BBSE kits are just mediocre. And that is not my words, that is from overclockers and memory experts like Don_Dan and others. Now Hypers 7-8-7 on 2000 kits are quite rare and more of collector's item than anything. Still, you can find them for some extreme prices: http://www.overclock.net/t/1563620/fs-us-corsair-dominator-gt-3x2gb-ddr3-2000c7-elpida-hyper
(as you can see, 1330MHz, 7-8-7-20)

But check these: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=140151



(as you can see, 1220MHz, 6-9-6-24)

Beat that with some G.Skill Perfect Storms! 



> So if I want high baseclock, then I have to limit myself to 1600MHz effective, eg. 800MHz real for rams. Therefore all I care is, how tight timings the rams have at 800MHz.





> Are you using that exact board from the test? Because other boards like the Gigabyte X58A-OC can do BCLK 250+ and DDR3-2000+ no problem.



Yep, exactly that board, MSI X58 Pro-E. That is why I push for the tightest timings, but not very high clocks. And Gigabyte X58A-OC is not any "other board", but clearly a hi-end product like not much others: http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3870/4331_big.jpg
The number of tantal-polymer caps near that CPU is staggering and they are pretty good. But since I cannot buy the board (not to mention the price won't be very good either), then the MSI X58 Pro-E is the choice of mine. Also there is a good point about supported CPU's. That hi-end board do not even support Xeon X5650?! http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3870
LAME.

Supermicro X8SAX does support it: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon3000/X58/X8SAX.cfm  ...and I'm going to take the P6 Micro Code module from bios from it. After all, it is almost as easy, as taking the MSI logo from the X58 Pro-E bios:


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 28, 2015)

trodas said:


> Well, any hypers are miles away from anything else. Even their most close siblings, these Elpida BDBG or Elpida BBSE kits are just mediocre.


It depends on what you buy them for. On LGA1155/LGA1150 you would rather use good BBSE @ DDR3-2666+ over any Hypers.



trodas said:


> But check these: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=140151
> 
> [URLhttp://postimg.org/image/vwsdwfyg5/[/URL] (as you can see, 1220MHz, 6-9-6-24)


So does it say anywhere that this screenshot was made with those GT? It could also be PSC/BBSE (on cold), just saying... ^^



trodas said:


> Yep, exactly that board, MSI X58 Pro-E.


Then best of luck with that. Maybe it can boot CL5 at DDR3-1600, just give it a shot.


----------



## trodas (Jul 29, 2015)

> It depends on what you buy them for. On LGA1155/LGA1150 you would rather use good BBSE @ DDR3-2666+ over any Hypers.



This is contrary to recommendations of people, who happens to hold the fastest scores on Earth. Since it does not looks like that their scores are some sort of random mistake, then I would be inclined to belive them rather, that Hypers are the way to go, especially the rare 7-8-7 kits rated 2000 
Feel free to use whatever you want. With crazy bad settings everything runs like s*it anyway  My first Memtest run on MSI X58 Pro-E:




Hopefully you at least have good laugh. When I fixed the settings, I get 10 800MB/sec speeds w/o any tweaking or overclocking, but this first run was kind of fun 



> Then best of luck with that. Maybe it can boot CL5 at DDR3-1600, just give it a shot.



Look, the board is tolerable  I was not know, what FSB set on the jumpers, so I choosed 166MHz, while X5650 Xeon should have 133 (133x20 = 2660) 

Stupid me, but the board hapilly posted and running well even since. 32°C CPU temp? WTF...  But chipset is heating up pretty well, time to remove the gun crap TIM and apply AS2 



 



My rams are still on the route, so I hapilly accept some OC suggestions there  As I'm a bit slowly orieting myself in the bios 

http://valid.canardpc.com/jksvby

SuperPi 1M run is 11.1 something sec, but that is nothing easthshaking, as typical is 9sec:
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_...=motherboard_22706&cores=#start=0#interval=20

And gosh, this thing IS fast when come to threads! A good example is wPrime 1024M test it pass in 2min 33sec (3664MHz), while the i5 750, overclocked to 3578MHz (as much, as is possible to cool down relatively quietly), need 4min 41sec!
http://hwbot.org/submission/2934743_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2587091_
And I did not even start to overclock the Xeon, much less use the triplechannel ram subsystem... heck, I did not even installed mainboard and GFX card drivers, lol... 12 threads owns on 6 cores. Win7 32bit stripped down version.


----------



## trodas (Jul 30, 2015)

PS. hey *Knoxx29*, you SuperPi 32M is 11min 32.579sec - but you need an *i7*-4770K at *4000MHz* & 10-12-12-31 *1T rams* to that. ( http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...828e703e47f5&attachmentid=130296&d=1374045461 ) Mine Xeon X5650 do SuperPi 32M in just 11min 6sec (26sec faster) at just 3664MHz with poor rams, that do it 9-9-9-24, *BUT 2T!!!*
http://hwbot.org/submission/2934738_

What do you say now?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2015)

trodas said:


> What do you say now?


I say that you have picked me wrong because those results that I have showed you aren't mine, those Results were just an example

Check my Machine Specs


Here are my Results:





This is a second Test at 5.0GHz


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 30, 2015)

trodas said:


> This is contrary to recommendations of people, who happens to hold the fastest scores on Earth. Since it does not looks like that their scores are some sort of random mistake, then I would be inclined to belive them rather, that Hypers are the way to go, especially the rare 7-8-7 kits rated 2000


No, what i wrote is basically the general conclusion. Maybe just read my above statement again?

If you had looked around a bit, you might have found that i indeed have a set of DDR3-2000 CL7 Blades, some Corsair CMGTX2, lots of other memory and maybe actually know what i am talking about.



Knoxx29 said:


> Here are my Results: View attachment 66982


For comparison, 3770K @ 4.5 with "garbage" memory and garbage OS:


----------



## trodas (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay, that is more serious overclock and pretty much better score that I cannot complet with years old, aging system  You need mere 29% overclock to get such good results, I struggle to reach more that 48.99% overclock ( http://hwbot.org/submission/2935491_ ) and that is something quite different.

Still I can reach 6-6-6 timings with mine Hypers:
SuperPi 6-6-6-18 1T @ 833MHz, 1.72Vdimm
http://hwbot.org/submission/2935826_trodas_superpi___1m_xeon_x5650_11sec_203ms
http://valid.canardpc.com/g8j4hi




Cinebench 11.5 (32bit only OS&test, so score suxx) 6-6-6-18 1T @ 833MHz, 1.72Vdimm
http://hwbot.org/submission/2935830_trodas_cinebench___r11.5_xeon_x5650_8.14_points




...

On more serious note, they can do 7-7-7-20 1T @ 903MHz, 1.72Vdimm




And the look is impressive:


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if a 2400Mhz Trident Gskill memory kit will run at this speed on a haswell xeon cpu ? This would be on a Z97 board. Can you enable xmp with a haswell xeon e3 1230 v3 ? Is it purely board dependant ?
Thanks


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, it is the Z97 chipset that unlocks the memory ratios (even for your Xeon).


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Aug 9, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Yes, it is the Z97 chipset that unlocks the memory ratios (even for your Xeon).



Thanks emissary42. I'm a member of another tech forum and the overwhelming opinion on there was NO !


----------



## johnspack (Aug 9, 2015)

Well,  finally verified and paid for my x5650 from,  of course,  t_ski...  just had 2 bluescreens today for no reason,  this is getting close!  New mobo to put the hex in coming by end of month I hope.
Not sure I even want to try it in this p6t at this point.  It's okay,  this es w3570 and the mobo went through hell in their lifetime,  I know they did a lot of folding and crunching.  If I get the mobo I'm
hoping for,  I'm going to do a little hex ocing.....  with a 16 phase+3 mobo and extra cooling,  think I could do stable runs at 4.5 on air?


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## silentbogo (Aug 11, 2015)

After a planned downgrade to i7 920 I've finally decided to get Xeon again. This time it will be a 32nm Xeon X5660 + another 6GB of RAM. Hopefully I can afford all this crap, considering I just spent $250 on a pile of broken laptops...


----------



## Silvertigo (Aug 13, 2015)

Hopefully my R9 290x is going to appreciate the upgraded platform.

Leaving behind a P8H67 + 2500K set up (cannot OC with that mobo, done everything I wanted without OC`ing by the way)

I`ve had a black cape tailored for me with Xeon in white letters stenciled on the upper shoulder area, I expect this to be

fashionable for at least the next 15 years. Hopefully I can find a use for the included HSU someday.

On a serious note, I`ll post the difference benchmarked with Valley, to be honest I expect

maybe a 20% improvement or so, maybe less? Not sure if  I will go W10 yet.







For anyone else considering going the Xeon way as an alternative to the i5 4690 or similar, the following thread may be of help to you.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/should-i-go-the-xeon-way.214914/#post-3325734


----------



## johnspack (Aug 18, 2015)

Couldn't wait for replacement mobo to play with hexy....  having issues with my ram slots,  down to 3 sticks of ram,  arg,  and probably all the ocing I'll get for now.  But dam...  3.52ghz rock solid at 1.224v,  idle 30c hottest core,  19c coolest,  60c max bench/stress testing temp.  I'm just annoyed with the 22-23x multi flutter at idle.  Have c-states enabled,  wondering if I disable it will get rid of the 23x multi?  These are definitely different chips than bloomfield !


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2015)

Xeons put a smile on your face  especially 6 core


----------



## johnspack (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep!  Dam,  even on sicky mobo,  it still wants to go faster.  Disabled c-states and 22-23x flutter is gone.  I figured I needed to crack 1ghz oc at least for now.  Just did some stress testing and now cpuz verified at 1.24v:




I think I finally scored a cherry chip....  1.3v should get me over 4ghz on a stable mobo....
And yes,  I'll try putting my qpi link back to a higher multi next.
Screw it,  going for 4ghz tonight:  http://valid.x86.fr/yfh3v6  close


----------



## johnspack (Aug 19, 2015)

It shouldn't be able to do this,  my quad started bluescreening at 3.5 on this mobo...  I dub this chip "Bonkers".  Verified and stable at 4ghz,  an impressive 1.3ghz oc on air!




http://valid.x86.fr/xwx46p


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Yep!  Dam,  even on sicky mobo,  it still wants to go faster.  Disabled c-states and 22-23x flutter is gone.  I figured I needed to crack 1ghz oc at least for now.  Just did some stress testing and now cpuz verified at 1.24v:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





johnspack said:


> It shouldn't be able to do this,  my quad started bluescreening at 3.5 on this mobo...  I dub this chip "Bonkers".  Verified and stable at 4ghz,  an impressive 1.3ghz oc on air!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## khanman125 (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone overclocked an E3-1230v2 beyond 103.5 BCLK?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 21, 2015)

Yep,  current mobo not quite stable enough to take me beyond 4ghz.  So decided to see how low vcore I could go for 4ghz:
1.272v validated:  http://valid.x86.fr/xm7ige  With my new 16 phase,  healthy mobo,  I'm hoping for 4.3 on air 24/7.
Not sure what's going on with Cinebench,  I should be getting 1000?  And why is it showing my 4ghz cpu at 3.6?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm finally back in the club! 
2 more cores and double the RAM. I think I'm good on upgrades at least for another 3-4 years.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 24, 2015)

A month ago I got 2 X Xeons X5675 but I think I am getting 2 x X5690


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2015)

Sure would like the multi on those ..75s...  found out why my Cinebench is so low,  my current mobo is only locking 20x at full load,  not 22,  arg.  Crossing my fingers my replacement mobo will do it.


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 25, 2015)

First run on 2x 5680's


----------



## johnspack (Aug 28, 2015)

Yay!  RE2 mobo verified shipped.  Let's see what some stable 16 phase power can do for bonkers....


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 28, 2015)

The amount of phases alone does not make a good OC mainboard.

And in addition to that mainboards lots of decent overclocking boards like the ASUS Rampage 3 Extreme (X58), Gigabyte Z87X-OC or Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force "only" have eight phases, but very high quality / powerful ones.

Nethertheless good luck with your R2E!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2015)

Proof will be in the end results.  Last powerful 16+3  phase x58 mobo they made.  I'll take my chances!  And have you seen what they want for an R3E on ebay?
And if they made a better one after,  please don't tell me,  I'm just too poor.....
Dammit,  I shouldn't look:   http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3752#ov


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Proof will be in the end results.  Last powerful 16+3  phase x58 mobo they made.  I'll take my chances!  And have you seen what they want for an R3E on ebay?
> And if they made a better one after,  please don't tell me,  I'm just too poor.....
> Dammit,  I shouldn't look:   http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3752#ov



This one is one of the best... GB GA-X58A-OC

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3870#ov

Had one for a short time but traded it off to another member here looking to do some extreme overclocking runs


----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh daaam!  Very purdy.  Oh well,  I think I'll be able to squeeze some shi0t out of this combo.  Probably will want an x5690 at some point.....


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> This one is one of the best... GB GA-X58A-OC. Had one for a short time but traded it off to someone looking to do some extreme overclocking runs


Same 

Basically X58A-OC or R3BE is what you would want for extreme OC. 

If you only want lots of phases for "cheap", maybe also look out for the MSI Big Bang Xpower or the GIGABYTE G1 Assassin., that are both not that popular.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2015)

I dont find an Evga Classified SR-2


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Same
> 
> Basically X58A-OC or *R3BE* is what you would want for extreme OC.
> 
> If you only want lots of phases for "cheap", maybe also look out for the MSI Big Bang Xpower or the GIGABYTE G1 Assassin., that are both not that popular.



Still have an R3E (not the black) in the fleet- that's an awesome board also 


Knoxx29 said:


> I dont find an Evga Classified SR-2



Post a WTB thread in the FS section looking for one- they're out there


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont find an Evga Classified SR-2


I was able to get one in March of this year, just have to look hard to find a good deal. Picked it up for a dedicated cruncher / folder build. Unfortunately my last mobo died on me so the SR-2 system has become my daily driver.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I was able to get one in March of this year, just have to look hard to find a good deal. Picked it up for a dedicated cruncher / folder build. Unfortunately my last mobo died on me so the SR-2 system has become my daily driver.


I am looking since February this year and nothing.


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am looking since February this year and nothing.


I actually found mine here in the FS section. It did have a few (3 if I remember correctly) slightly bent pins in the #2 CPU socket but they were easy to straighten-out.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2015)

Got my little R2E today.  Ended up having to reinstall windows,  I guess my old mobo was getting funky.  Still not sure if I can lock 22x,  but with these vrms,  I should be able to do 200+ blk easy.  Still may want a 5680 or better at some point now....
I say little,  because I actually had to pull out drive bays on my antec 1200 to make room for it to drop in,  and for me to access the sata ports...  daaam it's a big mobo....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2015)

Still fighting with this thing,  at well over 4.1ghz,  but I need to tweak more.  How does offset vcore work compared to vid?  I hear it's a more stable way to increase vcore....
And yes,  I have offset now,  I just don't know how to use it.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2015)

Yep,  I can work with this,  still can't lock 22x,  but now have the grunt to push my bclk up,  easy to crack 1000 now:
It's just going to keep going higher so here's next one:


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh,  and max temp during stress testing was 67c...  current all idle temps are in the 20s.  Insane platform,  I love it!
Edit:  sloppy settings,  first night with board:  http://valid.x86.fr/wt9sjp


----------



## johnspack (Sep 2, 2015)

Heh,  found a weird glitch in cpu-z,  it now validates my cpu at 9ghz!  It's still only at 4.1,  not sure why...
http://valid.x86.fr/j9ygie


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 2, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  found a weird glitch in cpu-z,  it now validates my cpu at 9ghz!  It's still only at 4.1,  not sure why...
> http://valid.x86.fr/j9ygie


Seems like somebody is holding a new world record with almost 500MHz lead


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2015)

Heh,  yeah,  well ran it again today,  and back to normal.  I did get an idle 124 bluescreen overnight after 2 days,  so touched up my qpi a bit.  
Dam C-state stuff.  Still have a ton of headroom on qpi and pll volts,  but want to keep them down for low temps.  4.1 24/7 stable is done
on this system,  but higher,  and my multi of 20x f's me...  my qpi speed is too high.  Unless I pump 1.35 into qpi which I'd rather not do.
Time to hunt for a 5680.....


----------



## FireFox (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Guys for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 5, 2015)

Another night without an idle bsod,  I guess the qpi increase fixed it.  4.1 stable,  a 1.4ghz oc on air.  Under 70c load temps.  When I move to my new house,  I'll be attempting suicide benches on this,  again just on air.  I'll bet I can Cinebench at 4.5,  any takers?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 12, 2015)

Just finished stress testing.  Threw some differential amplitude at it now stable at 4.2 24/7,  78 highest stress temp:





May take a day or 2 of idle testing and adjusting,  but par for the course!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 13, 2015)

Day #2 at 4.2...  a bit of a snafu with my vid card after extensive gaming testing...  stupid 480 only stable at 800mhz.  Back to gaming as normal.  Set clock skew to 300p to relax tension on my qpi bus.  Ready for 4.3 test on air now.  I'm
doing these benchies also for 24/7 use,  I will be using these settings for daily driver.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 18, 2015)

Arg,  idle bluescreen at 4.2.  Not a biggie though,  lots of room left.  Went back to 4.1,  did a 10 min trans-coding job,  perfect.  Then did about a 25min wim to esd conversion,  6.9g to 3.2g.  All 12 threads maxxed,  53c max temp.  Extremely stable at 4.1,  1.31v so I'm happy.  It gets tricky above 4.1,  I'll have another go at it,  but for now this thing destroys my old 950 in every way.  I think first at this stable setting,  I should learn how to use offset vcore so I can drop idle vcore and temps even more.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2015)

Heh,  finally got top spot for memory latency,  been trying for years to beat that dam athlon:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Arg,  idle bluescreen at 4.2.  Not a biggie though,  lots of room left.  Went back to 4.1,  did a 10 min trans-coding job,  perfect.  Then did about a 25min wim to esd conversion,  6.9g to 3.2g.  All 12 threads maxxed,  53c max temp.  Extremely stable at 4.1,  1.31v so I'm happy.  It gets tricky above 4.1,  I'll have another go at it,  but for now this thing destroys my old 950 in every way.  I think first at this stable setting,  I should learn how to use offset vcore so I can drop idle vcore and temps even more.



nice temps mate. My X5650 sat at 65 + at 4.1ghz

I am looking for a X5675 ...............any ideas guys?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2015)

Indeed,  some idle temps for an almost 1.5ghz oced hex core cpu:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Excellent.

Are you benching at 4.1ghz ?

i just checked HWBOT and my best bench was 3.91 and ive been bumped to 15th in the world in Cinebench R 15. There have been quite a few entrants recently, you should give it a stab.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2886339_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_913_cb/


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2015)

4.1 is actually my 24/7 oc,  I have a lot of transcoding work to do,  so I needed to make sure it's dead stable.  I did hit 945 in R15,  but I need to get this thing stable at 4.2-4.3 so I can get my ram speed back up.
Had my ram stable at 1820 at 4ghz,  so I know the imc can do it,  but my dividers at 4.1 give me 1640 or 2050,  and I can't get my 1866 sticks to run that fast.  I'm almost at my qpi limit,  I'll have to ramp up qpi volts
to do it.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 20, 2015)

Was doing some encoding work today,  decided to record max temps for 100% load on all cores:


----------



## Compgeke (Sep 20, 2015)

My desktop, a Precision T3500 with Xeon X5560, 12 gigs ram, R7-240 and 2x 500 GB HDDs on a PERC 6/i. In the future I'll probably throw a 6-core in but haven't had the money.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 20, 2015)

Got my 6 core for 75us....  grab one!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> nice temps mate. My X5650 sat at 65 + at 4.1ghz
> 
> I am looking for a X5675 ...............any ideas guys?


I have one, but I'm not quite able to sell it yet


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2015)

I may fight him for it!  This thing is so stable at 4.1,  I can torture it for hours on end,  no issues.  But.  4.2 things break down.  My cpu's wall apparently.  I got a min temp of 11c on my coolest core this morn,  26c on the hottest.
I love that.  This mobo will push much harder I think though,  I need a faster chip.  For now I'm going to learn how to use offset voltage,  see if I can drop idle temps even more.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2015)

Starting to understand offset.  You use the offset to set your target max vcore under load.  At idle it steps down vcore according to speedstep.  I believe on my x58 platform LLC should be disabled.
I'm running 1.31v for 4.1,  but I see it dropping to 1.124v at idle.  Nice.  Getting ready to bench it and see if I need LLC or not,  not really sure.  Tried to capture at lowest vcore,  but it bounces a lot:


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2015)

Arg,  have to play with offset more,  it seems to decrease performance.  I'll have to play with it for a few days.  Back to manual volts,  tightened my ram timings,  brought up my cinebench score:


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am looking for a X5675


Quite expensive here in Germany 150€ second hand, I have spent 1200€ for 8 X5675, no discount


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2015)

Will be moving into my new house,  yes a dam house,  after 20 years.  Tomorrow.  I will be officially looking for an x5680 or 90 at that point.  The 80s are cheap now finally dam.
Prefer a Canadian seller.  I have interac,  visa,  mastercard....  and also please god any fellow canucks I need a used 970,  and not for what they cost from the states....
Edit: and crap,  I'll be offine for 7 days.....  Nelson doesn't have enough shaw cable techies around,  so I have to go without tv and internet for 7 days.  Arg,  see you all then.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I will be officially looking for an x5680 or 90


Both are good CPU's, the only thing that i dont like is the 130W


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2015)

Any of our cpus at that speed will be 130w.  Same fab,  same die process.  On another note,  I'm trying to  score a gtx970.  If I get it,  watch for some more benchies!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2015)

For me running Xeons is a different history, i uses Xeons CPUs for Crunching so in my case to run a 130W CPU for Crunch would double the power consumption.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 14, 2015)

Well I'll have to try some more benchies soon.  Hexy will have a gtx970 to play with.  Finally some proper graphics power!  I do want to test my 970 for folding,  see if 12 threads helps that or not....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

The mood enhancing medication is finally kicking in..............ebay has helped, not through the purchase of incorrectly spelt foreiegn medicines i hasten to add.

BUT

i have just bought 2 x  Xeon X5650 for  £64.00 for the pair ( $140.00), which is the best i have seen them for a while. The vendor wanted 50 quid each (but i am Welsh) and only reluctantly pay full price.

They will find a home in a 2 P board and sit in my conservatory as the nights are definitelty chilling off and i havent cured cancer yet, so they will crunch  24/7 as fast as the mofo's will manage.
http://www.crunchersociety.net/








*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

24 threads*


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Finally the Server is running, for now just one Blade, in a week should both Blades be fully running
Each Blade:
2 × Xeon X5675 3.06GHz - 12GB ECC Ram (Apacer) - HDD Seagate Barracuda 1.5TB  (Green)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 24, 2015)

The twins have arrived......

it was a painless delivery, i was still in bed so my daughter signed for them !!



 

They will both be doing sums, all day, every day for


https://www.facebook.com/CruncherSociety


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 24, 2015)

shwe-e-e-t!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 24, 2015)

Heres my last X5650,




 

they are great chips, wont see that kind of speed on a 2P board though.  I cant remember why i sold it, probably something to do with a "minor discussion" with  "her".
i hope shes happy now, 

Current Xeon inventory

X5670
X5650
X5650
L5620


----------



## Compgeke (Oct 28, 2015)

Picked up a W3520 from a guy for $5 shipped. It'll go into my 2nd T3500 whenever I get around to building that up to sell (aka actually put ram and an HDD in it).


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 28, 2015)

I've tried a few OC experiments today. Seems like I can push my X5650 a bit higher, if I don't try to overclock my 6 sticks of RAM at the same time.
Got it running at 3.4GHz and RAM at 1500, but got a reboot 5 minutes into benchmaking.
Downclocked my ram to 1200 and got past 2 runs of 3DMark, 3DMark11, hwbotprime and 1 hour of CPU stress testing.
Temps are at ~75°C at full load, so I have at least 5-6 degrees of safezone to reach 4GHz.

Really need to get rid of these stupid OCZ Platinums and get me 3x4GB Ripjaws or something.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 28, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Temps are at ~75°C at full load, so I have at least 5-6 degrees of safezone to reach 4GHz.


your max temps seem high for the overclock compared to others in this thread


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I've tried a few OC experiments today. Seems like I can push my X5650 a bit higher, if I don't try to overclock my 6 sticks of RAM at the same time.
> Got it running at 3.4GHz and RAM at 1500, but got a reboot 5 minutes into benchmaking.
> Downclocked my ram to 1200 and got past 2 runs of 3DMark, 3DMark11, hwbotprime and 1 hour of CPU stress testing.
> Temps are at ~75°C at full load, so I have at least 5-6 degrees of safezone to reach 4GHz.
> ...




post your cpuz


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my temps down a bit after a slight downclock. Now it's ~70 at full load, 30 idle.
Definitely need to do something about cooling.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

Plenty of good options out there.
Mine was cheap enough. I added an extra fan for my x5670 rad though.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

This morning's progress has proven that my RAM is holding back the OC.
Right now I am happily running am 5650 at 3.66GHz with HT and power saving features disabled, but RAM is only clocked at 1333 CL9-9-9-24 and had only worked at its max voltage 1.65V
Any attempt at getting 4GHz ends in failure, because those stupid OCZs cannot run at 1500MHz or higher...

Temps are 38° Idle, 67° load, but without HT i get almost 40% decrease in multi-threaded performance...

Plus my NB temps are higher than 50°C on startup! 
Gotta fix my cooling. 

Has anyone tried Antec Skeleton case with that big fugly fan? I have a cheap offer on this case, and reviews seem to be harsh, but I am currently running my system inside an all-time classic Chieftec Dragon with an opened side door.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

Wohoooo!!!! Almost there. Dropped my voltages a bit, switched my ram to the lowest possible multiplier and got a stable not-quite-4GHz overclock:



 

 

CPU and QPI are both at 1.35V, while DRAM voltage is set at 1.6V.
RAM is running at 1080MHz CL8-8-8-20-1N. Tried with 2:8 multiplier, but got an immediate reboot in Windows.

I am running stability bench at this very moment. Temps are still around ~75°C at full load, but those six RAM sticks are putting out a lot of ambient heat in front of the CPU, so I might try to add some random cooling from my mystery discard rack.
Might still have some old HDD cooling and CPU fans somewhere there.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

I havent done the maths but thats close to 50%........fucking epic. 


my 6 x 2gb rams are warm, not hot to touch with no additional fannage.
Get H2O man or a better cooler, you will feel better long term. Check TPU for sale stuff

@silentbogo how come cpuz doesnt read your volts?


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

Dunno. It happened yesterday.
I think Intel XTU is what caused it. I don't know if it actually supports my platform, but all the overclocking options are locked, benchmarks not available, and I cannot save my HW profile for quicker HWBOT validation.
Since then CPU vCore disappeared from CPU-Z, so I use HWMonitor instead:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

get rid of XTU  it isnt sexy enough for Xeons.......doesnt work, delete it.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I havent done the maths but thats close to 50%........fucking epic.
> 
> 
> my 6 x 2gb rams are warm, not hot to touch with no additional fannage.
> Get H2O man or a better cooler, you will feel better long term. Check TPU for sale stuff


My RAM has been always a problem. At the time of purchase they were the cheapest set for x58, so I bought it.
Starting with my initial 3x2GB I've been battling very hard to get them running at OCZ claimed spec, but got smacked on the back of my head every time I reached 1500MHz...
Then I just gave up. Especially after discovering that almost everyone with those sticks had identical problems. Some even got DOA modules or weird behavior in system even with slight OC.
Mine only work if I put them in the correct order. Have them numbered for corresponding slots, otherwise my PC won't boot.


With all 6 modules installed as far as I got was 1400MHz for a single 3DMark run, or stable 1333 with much lower CPU overclock.

BTW, I currently live in Ukraine, so it's gonna be kinda hard to trade on TPU. I'm trying to find some alternative cooling options locally, but I don't make enough to afford H2O.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

All of life is a compromise. Any extra cooling will help
 It took me years to convince myself that H2O made sense financially...................funwise, its a no-brainer.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> BTW, I currently live in Ukraine,


Winter is coming put pc in Shed and let that Ukraine winter cool it   (  )
Evo 212 in push + pull fan config works well (air cooled) and relativity inexpensive


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a Thermalright Ultra 120 in a single-fan configuration, but I want to switch my case and add some fans for push-pull. 
Right now I have way too much hot air stuck inside the case, plus I need to add better chipset, VRM and RAM cooling.

About liquid cooling: just last week I missed the opportunity to snatch a BTC mining rig with a full two-chip H2O system. 
The owner killed the card after an accidental leak, so he decided to sell the whole thing for like $30, including an ASIC card.
Waited too long... dude decided to spend $60 to mail it for RMA in States.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally my Server is running two Blades


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

and how many threads might that be Konig Xeon?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> and how many threads might that be Konig Xeon?


Unfortunety just 48


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unfortunety just 48


I believe I can only afford 48 threads on a clustered stack of semi-dead Google Nexuses


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

BTW, I've fixed my CPU-Z. 
Intel XTU had nothing to do with it. I replaced the binaries in my old 1.73 directory with new ones and for some reason it did not like the *.ini file. 
In addition to absent vCore I had no GPU info and while RAM was detected and CPU-z displayed correct timings and frequency, it did not however detect SPD records.

Deleting ini file solved the problem, if anyone ever encounters it.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)

Alright, fellow Xeon owners, I have a question:
Since LGA1366 platform has a memory controller built into the CPU, is it possible to put FB-DIMMs into my Rampage II GENE?

Why I'm asking, is that I got an offer: a 3x4GB DDR3-1333 kit for ~$50. 
Since my OCZ sticks don't kick ass, I might as well replace them with something smaller.

If I am not mistaken, the guy sells 3 of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239688


Or should I forget about FB-DIMMs, add a few bucks and buy a regular 4x4GB kit (extra stick will go to my HTPC, if anything)?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2015)

have a read here
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/GeeK-NoiZe-Memory-and-More/RAM-Types-Explained.html

you can use ECC ram  or unbuffered  ram but i believe that FB ram is not supported by Your Motherboard  check the motherboard manual for supported types of Ram

Further reading for you explaining FB ram can be found here ( its Mac orientated but the underling hardware is Intel Workstation )
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2059/4



silentbogo said:


> Or should I forget about FB-DIMMs, add a few bucks and buy a regular 4x4GB kit (extra stick will go to my HTPC, if anything)?



You could wack it all in and run duel channel


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

im doing a ram testy thing at the moment, im not a ram dude but it may have relevance



 

thats with kingston ram 8gb, im now going to swap it for some super sexy looking hyperx savage
(mainly because im on new medication and cant drink.) still smoking though 



It might help someone somewhere.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2015)

Did it





 


i cant see a great deal of difference

will try all 16gb together tmrw and it may not even boot, ive got 12gb of triple channel to play with as well.

I didnt do anything with xmp.........nice o/c though


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 1, 2015)

Here's my CPU-Z


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok so I have a dual socket 1366 motherboard and in my BIOS I have an option to turn on or off "Numa Aware". I read a little about it but am not sure if its in my best interest performance wise to have it turned on. anyone know what the recommended setting is for this? Thanks.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2015)

Mercennarius said:


> Ok so I have a dual socket 1366 motherboard and in my BIOS I have an option to turn on or off "Numa Aware". I read a little about it but am not sure if its in my best interest performance wise to have it turned on. anyone know what the recommended setting is for this? Thanks.



https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms178144(v=sql.105).aspx


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms178144(v=sql.105).aspx



Yeah I already read a bit about how it works. It seems like its really a benefit for many processors in a system rather than just a dual socket system. I have seem some sites saying it may hurt overall performance in a regular dual socket system. Seeing conflicting info around the web and just seeing what people here recommend. Thanks.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 9, 2015)

Heyaa! got 2 x5690's in my R710. Grabbing an R810 in 6 months with 4 x7560's


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> Heyaa! got 2 x5690's in my R710. Grabbing an R810 in 6 months with 4 x7560's


Great Cpu's
but i hate their 130W


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Great Cpu's
> but i hate their 130W


Heh, I don't mind the power bill =P


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> Heh, I don't mind the power bill =P


you dont mind because i am 100% sure that where you live Electricity is cheap.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> you dont mind because i am 100% sure that where you live Electricity is cheap.


I live in Suffolk County, Long Island, New York


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> I live in Suffolk County, Long Island, New York


Cheap Electricity.
Here in Germany it cost €0.26 cent


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Cheap Electricity.
> Here in Germany it cost €0.26 cent


That's ridiculous.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2015)

@Knoxx29
you could lower you costs by employing a Refugee and connect a treadmill to a dynamo
I hear Merkel is looking for employment for 1 Million Syrian Refugee's


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> @Knoxx29
> you could lower you costs by employing a Refugee and connect a treadmill to a dynamo
> I hear Merkel is looking for employment for 1 Million Syrian Refugee's


If she wants i can take 2 of them it will cost me less than my actual Electricity rate.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> If she wants i can take 2 of them it will cost me less than my actual Electricity rate.




@Knoxx29





Dear Mr Knoxx

find enclosed your new Energy Package. You as an individual are not required to sign for approval, please accept willingly as a gift from your Government.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> View attachment 69095
> 
> ...


Government wont be never so generous to me!
If i want cheap Energy i have to move to the Countryside or Village.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2015)

@Knoxx29
chose the Somali option

That will give you the nuclear FAST BREEDER Option


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2015)

Despite my best efforts to breed, our village school will close in the next 3/4 years as there arent enough families with kids in our rural area.

Our community would benefit from an influx of people and ideas and attitudes, a few more shops might open we might get  a few more local amenities the crappy bus service might expand.

while im waiting for all that to happen I am on the lookout for a X 5675 as i have a lonely looking socket 1366


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 9, 2015)

How do you get cheap xeons?

Now looking at bicycle generating electricity it makes me recall an a science explanation which says how impractical that thing is. The human power generator with bicycle have been around for the past 100 years. It is impractical as the electricity produced is very little. If you are a normal fit person you would produce about 100w of power in an hour. It takes an elite cyclist to produce 300 watts.

Even if you were to take a world record bike holder like this guy. Just look at his legs. He can produced about 700 watts of electricity. A lot of the power is loss from the inefficiency. Unless you are superhuman like this guy it is a very impractical idea. Solar panels are better.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> How do you get cheap xeons?



which ones do you want
how many
and when

*?*


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> which ones do you want
> how many
> and when
> 
> *?*



Just a general question. As I see xeons sell for high price. I do have interest in xeons.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2015)

i buy socket 1366...old gen....cheap.


Look at my specs.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 9, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Just a general question. As I see xeons sell for high price. I do have interest in xeons.





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i buy socket 1366...old gen....cheap.
> 
> 
> Look at my specs.



http://www.servethehome.com/intel-xeon-e5-2670-v1-prices-still-plummeting/


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> How do you get cheap xeons?


Everywhere in the World except here in Germany, second hand Xeons X5675 €150 because I always need a pair €300
Last pair of X5675 I bought 338€


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Just look at his legs. He can produced about 700 watts of electricity.


Because my Server use 600W i would need 2 like him


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Because my Server use 600W i would need 2 like him


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> http://www.servethehome.com/intel-xeon-e5-2670-v1-prices-still-plummeting/


Nice processor but 120W wouldn't be ideal for Crunching, maybe when I will go to live to a Village or Countryside I can buy a few of those


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Everywhere in the World except here in Germany, second hand Xeons X5675 €150 because I always need a pair €300
> Last pair of X5675 I bought 338€



That is still cheaper than i7 for that amount of power! Xeons looks good!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> That is still cheaper than i7 for that amount of power! Xeons looks good!


I am confused because i want to build a pc for Gaming but I don't know if go for Xeons, Intel 5960x or wait for Intel 6960x.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am confused because i want to build a pc for Gaming but I don't know if go for Xeons, Intel 5960x or wait for Intel 6960x.


the e5 equivilant of the 5960x is actually better =P


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am confused because i want to build a pc for Gaming but I don't know if go for Xeons, Intel 5960x or wait for Intel 6960x.



Xeon is the way to go! I would prefer a gaming Xeon. Dreaming of a gaming Xeon. Though i7 have higher clock speed with overclock. Xeon do have good reliability and features like Ecc plus more instruction sets. 

5960x is too much for my poor Pentium blood.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2015)

Xeon X5670 playing Project Cars @4.2 ghz just now with XFX HD 7970 at 98%

330 watts with no screen
154 watts on idle
302 watts crunching


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Xeon X5670 playing Project Cars @4.2 ghz just now with XFX HD 7970 at 98%


4.2GHz, but you can Overclock a Xeon when running in single configuration but as you know when you use 2 of them in pair it's no the same history, and because as I have said before next build is for gaming and nothing to do with crunching i think that if i decide for Xeons has to be socket 2011 because has a few features that the old technology  (1366) doesn't have and i guess a SLI configuration in a board socket 2011 shouldn't be a big problem if.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 4.2GHz, but you can Overclock a Xeon when running in single configuration but as you know when you use 2 of them in pair it's no the same history, and because as I have said before next build is for gaming and nothing to do with crunching i think that if i decide for Xeons has to be socket 2011 because has a few features that the old technology  (1366) doesn't have and i guess a SLI configuration in a board socket 2011 shouldn't be a big problem if.


Yep. If you can afford it, there is nothing better than LGA2011. The best thing over 1366 and definitely over all other platforms is a quad-channel memory. It will probably not do much in terms of gaming, but productivity performance is crazy. Almost as crazy as when I switched my Athlon X2 5000+ BE to Core i7-920


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> If you can afford it,


In my case money is not a problem, I just need a pair of good Xeons socket 2011.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 9, 2015)

Holy shit! That board is only $399 @Newegg. That's more than $100 difference.

It's almost as bad as buying high-end hardware in Kiev : $600 if you can actually find one of those in stock...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Holy shit! That board is only $399 @Newegg. That's more than $100 difference.
> 
> It's almost as bad as buying high-end hardware in Kiev : $600 if you can actually find one of those in stock...


As i always said Germany is Germany in prices are very high.
Btw i thinking of getting one of those board + 2 of those CPU's showed in the pic below


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> As i always said Germany is Germany in prices are very high.
> Btw i thinking of getting one of those board + 2 of those CPU's showed in the pic below
> 
> View attachment 69110


I believe the Xeon E5-1603v3 only has one qpi link. So it wouldn't be ideal for use in your choice of motherboard. Think that you need to look at the Xeon E5-26xx v3 series. Nice setup btw!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 10, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> E5-26xx v3 series.


The only problem is that those xeons are too poor in clock speed performance, at least the E5 is 3.7GHz.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2015)

ITS TWINS


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ITS TWINS
> 
> View attachment 69147


I got twin X5690's =P


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> I got twin X5690's =P



aaah shucks....that makes you cooler than me.


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 11, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> I got twin X5690's =P



Ditto. Awesome chips.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> aaah shucks....that makes you cooler than me.



2 x 130w......... V............. 2 x 95w only cooler for  kudos   but i'm still envious


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> 2 x 130w......... V............. 2 x 95w only cooler for  kudos   but i'm still envious




no load .........144 watts
full load ........265 watts

no monitor,

3 fans, ssd, psu, 4x 2gb ram and the mobo of course.

i think i will win on the wattage but not on the coolage. 

till tomorrow, when two of these go on.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 11, 2015)

My R710 is about 738W fully loaded.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2015)

@Mercennarius 

you got a watt meter mate?

i would be interested to see what you are getting through at 3.7


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Mercennarius
> 
> you got a watt meter mate?
> 
> i would be interested to see what you are getting through at 3.7



I don't, but wouldn't mind trying it out. Are the ones that plug in between the power socket and computer adequate for this?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2015)

that is what i have, though the UK version







, i think it was about 12 quid, 15 Euro.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 11, 2015)

I use iDRAC6 Enterprise to get the exact wattage usage


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

2 x Xeon X 5650 @ 2.67ghz
Intel S5520HC
8gb ddr3 1066
WD Blue 500gb ssd
XFX TS 550
2 x Arctic Freezer Extreme
Lellow Yego stand-offs






crunch





crunch





http://www.crunchersociety.net/

https://www.facebook.com/CruncherSociety/


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 12, 2015)

Yellow  lego stand offs ????? you need to add that to the specs


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 x Xeon X 5650 @ 2.67ghz
> Intel S5520HC
> 8gb ddr3 1066
> WD Blue 500gb ssd
> ...


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am confused because i want to build a pc for Gaming but I don't know if go for Xeons, Intel 5960x or wait for Intel 6960x



Well I have just finished an hour and half session playing Wolfenstein: The old Blood.

No problems on this Xeon


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 12, 2015)

i'm playing sub level zero    As @RCoon reviewed here   

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sublevel-zero-review.217117/#post-3363608

No problems on X5650 Xeon


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Well I have just finished an hour and half session playing Wolfenstein: The old Blood.
> 
> No problems on this Xeon


Du you have a 2P setup or just a single CPU?


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 12, 2015)

Just single, this a gaming rig, (see specs)

I would love a 2p rig for crunching. 

I saw TWO 2p mobo`s in a dumpster 6 months ago when I did not

know much about them or crunching, and left them there. I`ve been crying myself to sleep ever since.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Just single, this a gaming rig,


I am building a 2P Machine for gaming.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am building a 2P Machine for gaming.









and why?



Spoiler



because he can..........................


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm using a 2p SR-2 based system as a gaming PC atm. It's nice I can crunch and game all at the same time.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I'm using a 2p SR-2 based system as a gaming PC atm. It's nice I can crunch and game all at the same time.


I am still concerned about what you told me, I have been checking those xeons you mentioned but as I have said before no great performance, what would be the downside of putting those xeons i've  mentioned on the Asus Board?


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 12, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I'm using a 2p SR-2 based system as a gaming PC atm. It's nice I can crunch and game all at the same time.




Jealous. I wanted an SR-2 setup but couldnt justify spending $600 on a board. Settled for my dual X5690s in a Lenovo D20...no over clocking options but still get decent performance at stock clocks .


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

I am getting two x E5 -1630 V3


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am still concerned about what you told me, I have been checking those xeons you mentioned but as I have said before no great performance, what would be the downside of putting those xeons i've  mentioned on the Asus Board?


I could be wrong, but those xeon's only have one qpi link each. So for a 2p setup you need chips with 2 links each, correct?
http://ark.intel.com/products/82764/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1630-v3-10M-Cache-3_70-GHz


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I could be wrong, but those xeon's only have one qpi link each. So for a 2p setup you need chips with 2 links each, correct?
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82764/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1630-v3-10M-Cache-3_70-GHz


You're right.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 12, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I could be wrong, but those xeon's only have one qpi link each. So for a 2p setup you need chips with 2 links each, correct?



The page you link to shows some odd info ?
http://ark.intel.com/products/82764/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1630-v3-10M-Cache-3_70-GHz

Like 
Processor Number E5-1630V3
Intel® Smart Cache 10 MB
Intel® QPI Speed 0 GT/s
# of QPI Links 0 
Lithography 22 nm
Scalability 1S Only


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 12, 2015)

Guys...

I've been reading through this thread.  What's the best(meaning affordable/cheap) way to get a xeon LGA 1366 set up?  I've been looking at the Dell Precision T3500's...there's literally 1000's of them on ebay.  Is this what you guys would pick up to get your foot in the door of an LGA 1366 ?

Is there a better option?

Looking to set up a cheap gaming rig for someone that wants one of these, please dispense some wisdom on the subject.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 12, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Guys...
> 
> I've been reading through this thread.  What's the best(meaning affordable/cheap) way to get a xeon LGA 1366 set up?  I've been looking at the Dell Precision T3500's...there's literally 1000's of them on ebay.  Is this what you guys would pick up to get your foot in the door of an LGA 1366 ?
> 
> ...



I'd recommend a Lenovo D20 over the Dell.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Guys...
> 
> I've been reading through this thread.  What's the best(meaning affordable/cheap) way to get a xeon LGA 1366 set up?  I've been looking at the Dell Precision T3500's...there's literally 1000's of them on ebay.  Is this what you guys would pick up to get your foot in the door of an LGA 1366 ?
> 
> ...


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK can gives you good advices.
Btw, Xeons: X5650/5660/5670/5675 are a good option.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Knoxx29....

I'll wait until CAPSLOCKSTUCK chimes in...

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 12, 2015)

Hardest part is finding a decent working socket 1366 m/b
Caps has a MSI or an Asus He may make available


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

Just on a beer mission to pacify the misses.

@Liquid Cool

she has Stella Artois, she will leave me alone......

  I,m joking , she has to put up with a lot living with me, they upped my meds today and it is the first time today i have been out, its a shit not being able to drive especially when im so quick on Project Cars 


Best, cheap, kind of easily available 1366 combo i would recommend and it is unbelievably good for the money i think is



Spoiler



http://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/X58_ProE.html#hero-overview
+
http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI




best value combo in my opinion anyway, spend quite bit more for a X5670 if another 400mhz is important.

Back in this thread is a task manager of my xeon playing project cars, spend the money on a GPU, cheap Xeons are easily capable.

Ive got all sorts of benches and records filed away if you want me to refer to them.

Add 8gb ram and a decent gpu......BINGO      cheap gaming


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 12, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> The page you link to shows some odd info ?
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82764/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1630-v3-10M-Cache-3_70-GHz
> 
> Like
> ...


You're right. I was only looking for the scalability part of it, as in 1S ONLY.  It's straight from Intel and I thought the manufacturer would have the best info. Maybe someone else can chime in on the subject?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 12, 2015)

Just had the weirdest OC malfunction ever! My workstation decided to forbid watching online porn (Pornhub in fullscreen mode, to be more specific).
Event log only shows a critical kernel-power event, which does not tell me anything. Later I discovered that Youtube also does the same thing - no more defcon videos... crap... 

My X5650 was faithful in all regards - at slight overclock to 3.6GHz it was running smoothly everywhere: benchmarks, productivity software, games, 1080p videos. My neighbor also expanded his service with IPTV, which also works flawlessly for hours, so the WiFi adapter failure is out of question, so is RAM and CPU (could play Wolfenstein: The New Order for 8 hours straight without glitches or overheating). Motherboard temps are fine as well.... 

Maybe it's just zealous towards Aria Giovanni?

As soon as I reset everything back to stock - crashes went away. Need to investigate further


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

@Liquid Cool 



 i have a spare 1366 socket board but no spare X series cpus, pm if you want, only if you are local EU its all too much of a hassle otherwise.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 12, 2015)

For some reason Intel's database for all E5-16xxV3 series chips seems to have errors. This one has all of the proper info.
http://ark.intel.com/products/81706/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-v3-25M-Cache-2_60-GHz


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 12, 2015)

@Liquid Cool 
BTW, if you are not planning on crazy overclocks, you could try a HP Z400 motherboard. For some reason there are a lot of those on sale everywhere. Locally I can get one for $80, but if you are in US they go as cheap as $40 on eBay! Can't beat that, considering it's a standard ATX motherboard that fits in every case and costs about as much as an H81 board.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> @Liquid Cool
> BTW, if you are not planning on crazy overclocks, you could try a HP Z400 motherboard. For some reason there are a lot of those on sale everywhere. Locally I can get one for $80, but if you are in US they go as cheap as $40 on eBay! Can't beat that, considering it's a standard ATX motherboard that fits in every case and costs about as much as an H81 board.




thats the beauty of these things is that you can thrash the bollocks off them.......4.2ghz from a 2.6ghz chip running 100% 24/7

i think that is the point of getting a Xeon, or at least the reason why Liquid would want one, you want fast cores.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 12, 2015)

Those workstation boards aren't too bad. In some cases it is hard to find a decent OC/Gaming motherboard for LGA1366 within 2000km radius, so they make a nice alternative.

I used to have 2 boards, but sold the second one two years ago. Now I really regret it, because at this moment I only have 3 options in Ukraine, all coming from the same guy: Asus Rampage II extreme, Rampage II GENE(just like the one I have) and a Sabertooth... all priced at $190 or higher.

My Gigabyte EX58-UD4P after socket repair went out for $120 two years earlier....

Xeons X56xx are still relatively expensive, so in my case I will only upgrade or make another PC when I become rich and famous...  
...or trade-in my current stuff for a mediocre Skylake rig.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 12, 2015)

I grab a quick bite and miss the conversation....

Not in the EU, I'm in the US.

This build wouldn't be for me...I'd definitely be looking at an overclocker otherwise.  That's why I was looking at the T3500's.  Just need something standard run of the mill that i can toss a decent processor into.

The Z400's are running about $50 at the moment.  This sounds quite cheap, I have a case(Chenbro server), memory, gpu and power supply already in stock.  What's a decent cpu in the $150 range?

Liquid Cool


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 12, 2015)

@Liquid Cool
ebay ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...951823?hash=item280b57230f:g:NbEAAOSwDFNWFX33

they overclock damm well on right m/b


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> What's a decent cpu in the $150 range?




Actually LC, you can grab the X5650's for $65 to $80 regularly at a lot of for sale sites. Excellent chips and they are 6 core/12 thread chips.

Actually I see that as I was posting, @dorsetknob was putting a link up to one of the 5650's for $75!!!


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 12, 2015)

Probably an X5675, but in US you may be able to get an X5680 for $160 or lower on an auction.
X5650s are very nice chips - most of us here either have it, or had in the past and as you've  probably noticed - they easily clock at 3.6GHz or higher, depending on the cooling system you use.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 12, 2015)

If I go with a T3500 or build up one of these Z400 boards, I wouldn't be able to overclock the cpu?  So...I was looking for perhaps something in the 3.0 GHz or better range.  That is unless you gentlemen know of a board I can put a mild overclock on that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

Do these boards take non-ecc?  I have piles of ddr3 1333 that I'd really like to do something with.  Corsair, Mushkin etc.

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  I buy everything on ebay....  Or the forums....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> If I go with a T3500 or build up one of these Z400 boards, I wouldn't be able to overclock the cpu?  So...I was looking for perhaps something in the 3.0 GHz or better range.  That is unless you gentlemen know of a board I can put a mild overclock on that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Do these boards take non-ecc?  I have piles of ddr3 1333 that I'd really like to do something with.  Corsair, Mushkin etc.
> 
> ...




*Asus Rampage II Gene Gaming Motherboard + 6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 Memory Modules $164.99*







New listing Intel DX58SO LGA 1366/Socket B Motherboard Extreme Series w/ box & accessories! 
$159.95


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 18, 2015)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOK


a stupid skinhead from Wales is    # 3 in the world


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebenc...Id=processor_2103&cores=6#start=0#interval=20


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2015)

Is'nt 3rd   just second to the second place 

congrats anyway


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 18, 2015)

I have just completed a lap around the mobo in celebration, i made the wife and kids applaud and cheer.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2015)

I see almost everyone has made some progress with their Xeons, so now it's my turn!

Finally, after over 6 years of suffering I got rid of those stupid OCZ Platinum sticks and bought a 4x4GB set of Ripjaws DDR3-2133.
Three of them went into my main rig, and an extra stick will go to my friend's office PC. Paid $80 for the whole set and it's already worth every penny.

   

RAM is clocked only at 1500MHz with high timings, but voltage is still at 1.5V. CPU got bumped to 1.3V to be safe, but I'm pretty sure it will handle same frequencies at 1.25V. 

Temps are quite cool. 1 hour stress test only bumped my temps to 65°C max, because I did a bit of cleaning in the house and in the case =)

So far seems 100% stable, especially considering that I'm writing these lines on 4.1GHz.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2015)

4.4GHz and counting
http://valid.x86.fr/u7dtbk


----------



## FireFox (Nov 18, 2015)

What a pity i can't run Cinebench on Ubuntu


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, I got as far as 4.5GHz for today and Cinebench was already breaking in the middle of benchmarking. I did not want to push voltage higher than 1.35V, because I run my PC through the cheap UPS in case we get power outages and it was peaking at 94% load. Dunno what happens when I hit 100% but I also don't wanna know... 






As you can see, I got so excited, that I forgot to switch tabs in CPU-Z window to MoBo and RAM for a valid HWBOT screenshot.

At 4.6GHz I started to get BSODs and reboots, so it seems like that's it for today.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok, guys. Now I am seriously done, I promise.

Was trying to beat the badger and his fancy X5670 in Cinebench.R15 before I go to bed, but I always got stuck on the last 12 segments.
Temps were peaking over 80°C, since at 4.7GHz my PC only started at 1.425V. Without a decent H2O, TEC or my old NH-D14 I cannot go any further.

BTW, this is all air - Thermalright Ultra 120 and no additional case fans...

At least I got this:
 

Ran several CPU-Z and wPrime benchmarks at 4.74GHz - no problem. Stress-testing at those temperatures is definitely out of question.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Was trying to beat the badger


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 18, 2015)

you beat my X 5650 by a long way



 



drat and double drat.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 19, 2015)

I will install a second HDD with Windows 7 on my server in order to boot no with Ubuntu but with W7 after that i will install Cinebench and run some test with the dual X5775.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2015)

comparison between stock and overclocked Xeon X5670 on R15 with ASUS ii Rampage

 2.933ghz stock clocks






4.473ghz            i am rubbish at sums but i think this is about 50%


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 19, 2015)

I am so impressed and jealous looking at all your 6 core xeons. Damn their good! My Pentium cpu is shaking in its boots now. This Xeons was so highly price back in the day!

It is possible to overclock in dual cpu boards?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2015)

The 2p board i have has no o/c options and i wouldnt want it to thankyou very much, it is bitchin' enough ! 

Intel S5520HC and 2 X5650




http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/server/s5520hc


these do though

EVGA Classified SR-2




http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2010/08/17/evga-classified-sr-2-review/4


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I am so impressed and jealous looking at all your 6 core xeons. Damn their good! My Pentium cpu is shaking in its boots now. This Xeons was so highly price back in the day!
> 
> It is possible to overclock in dual cpu boards?



Pentium G3258 is a nice CPU in its class. I actually wanted to build a second PC on it with a mini-ITX Z97 board.
Just sold my G3250 and an H81 mobo to start the build, but I think I'll probably go with G4400 and Z170, or i3-6100. Both are nice clockers and do relatively good in games.
BTW, the latest HWBot rookie challenge had top 3 results with G3258 and #1 was some ukrainian dude from Overclockers.ua : 5GHz on  MSI Z97-Gaming with H2O.

You can get a Xeon X5650 for approximately the same price, as you paid for G3258. Motherboards are quite expensive, but definitely not what they used to be. 

EVGA SR2 can overclock both CPUs but be prepared to spend some cash. That's my dream board and in terms of technological progress it is much cooler than hoverboards and flying cars.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The 2p board i have has no o/c options and i wouldnt want it to thankyou very much, it is bitchin' enough !
> 
> Intel S5520HC and 2 X5650
> 
> ...



Omygod that EVGA board...dual lan too? Cannot comprehend... I want. Dual xeon at 4.5GHz...Imagining. Sad that intel took away the ability  to overclock with newer xeons.



silentbogo said:


> Pentium G3258 is a nice CPU in its class. I actually wanted to build a second PC on it with a mini-ITX Z97 board.
> Just sold my G3250 and an H81 mobo to start the build, but I think I'll probably go with G4400 and Z170, or i3-6100. Both are nice clockers and do relatively good in games.
> BTW, the latest HWBot rookie challenge had top 3 results with G3258 and #1 was some ukrainian dude from Overclockers.ua : 5GHz on  MSI Z97-Gaming with H2O.
> 
> ...



Hwbot challenge? What it is about? I have no luck getting high clocks with my G3258. 5GHz is impressive! A Xeon X5650 is around the same price as a G3258? Really?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes  G3258 they go for about £50 to £65 new shopping around
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=G...d=cr&ei=krhNVvPWDsXWUemKv6gD#q=G3258&tbm=shop

Totally useless  tho for upgrading the cpu in a 1366 motherboard


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> comparison between stock and overclocked Xeon X5670 on R15 with ASUS ii Rampage


I saved my stock result for X5650. Also using Rampage II GENE:

 
That's also 50% increase. 

I really love what Intel did with hyperthreading since P4 HT. It used to be like this: if you load the CPU 100%, you will get identical results with 2C/2T and 2C/4T. 
Since LGA1366 rolled out you get much better benefits of using HT. 6 cores with HT scale to over 8x performance of a single core. Newer CPUs are even better at this.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 19, 2015)

I just paid $120 for a X5650 today, now the hard part - finding a board for it that wont break the bank.

Most X58 boards are selling for a premium on ebay here.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2015)

Where are you from? That's quite high for an X5650...


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 19, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Where are you from? That's quite high for an X5650...



Australia. Thats a reasonable price I believe down here.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> I just paid $120 for a X5650 today, now the hard part - finding a board for it that wont break the bank.
> 
> Most X58 boards are selling for a premium on ebay here.





silentbogo said:


> Where are you from? That's quite high for an X5650...



that price compares ok with the UK for a single chip, in multiples they are cheaper. They are about 50 quid here, he paid 56

be prepared to pay about the same for MSI Pro E which is a lower tier (but good) board, oops maybe not in AUS, you poor buggers suffer with high heat and high prices, its pissing down in Wales and a lovely 20 degrees in my kitchen.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 19, 2015)

Unfortunately theres not many x58/1366 boards on the 2nd hand market here, sellers can ask big $$ and they sell very quick.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Unfortunately theres not many x58/1366 boards on the 2nd hand market here, sellers can ask big $$ and they sell very quick.



getting a reasonable 2nd hand (used ) board for a decent price is not easy but worth the wait in the end


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2015)

Holy crap. I just checked recent prices in Ukraine and it seems like we've got the same story. Not only there are much fewer hexacore Xeons on sale, than it used to be, but also the prices skyrocketed. 
The place where I usually buy used parts (ukr. equivalent of eBay) has X5650 priced higher than X5670!

I bought mine for around $80 and after a week or two I thought I overpaid a bit (there were many sub $70 options for X5650 at the time). I guess I can consider myself lucky...


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 20, 2015)

More exciting stuff. 

1) Made it to top 20 in HWbot CPU frequency ranking with a whooping 4.8GHz!
 

2) Trying to find the optimal overclock at the lowest voltages possible.
So far 1.14V VCore at 3.6GHz with HT and all virtualization features enabled. Could probably go lower (~1.1V). 
1.5V for my RAM at 1666MHz CL8-8-8-24-1N (SPD has only 1600 CL11-11-11-28 @ 1.5V)



Stress-test after 1 hour bumped my temps to a little over 54°C on one core(~50°C average). 

If voltages are set to AUTO, I usually get >1.2V CPU, 1.6V RAM at stock frequencies. Not cool.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 20, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> More exciting stuff.
> 
> 1) Made it to top 20 in HWbot CPU frequency ranking with a whooping 4.8GHz!
> View attachment 69329
> ...



MEGA dude, i am celebrating for you now.... 





oddly my cpuz dont show my volts


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> oddly my cpuz dont show my volts


Remember, I had the same problem and figured out a solution: delete the *cpuz.ini* file from the working directory and your volts and timings will come back.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2015)

My sleeping tablets dont work

anyway this is how much 1366 socket xeons are in China, i wouldnt shop there but i thought it was an interesting exersize.

*X5650*

$ 115
£ 75.50
E 108.00
aus$ 158.90


*X5670*

$ 160
£ 105.32
E 150.26
aus$ 221.08


*X5675 *

$ 200
£ 131.65
E 187.82
aus$ 276.34


*X5690*

$ 330
£ 217.33
E 309.90
aus$ 455.97

Flee p+p
http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-intel-xeon/4.html


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2015)

Are those Xeons Chinese?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2015)

Order xeon from china
Pay
wait
receive box/ package from china
Open package   find it empty
complain to ebay
seller says   xeon gas escape from box when you opened it   no refund   your problem you ordered xeon you get xeon (gas)


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Order xeon from china
> Pay
> wait
> receive box/ package from china
> ...



Isn't that supposed to be xenon gas? or neon gas? Those xenon gas in bright flash camera or lamps. Let me overclock those lights for higher nits brightness per second.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Isn't that supposed to be xenon gas? or neon gas? Those xenon gas in bright flash camera or lamps. Let me overclock those lights for higher nits brightness per second.


your overthinking the pisstake  
but on a serious note Scams like that do happen


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> your overthinking the pisstake
> but on a serious note Scams like that do happen



haha I know! It is funny just wanna add on.
Yes misrepresentation scam happen I guess for cpu it is someone relabeling the cpu die with something higher end for low end cpu and selling them out.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2015)

You dont get access to a 25 x multiplier on a X 5670 do you ?





my BIOS only goes up to 24 and all my previous reading has told me the x 25  is unlocked on the X 5690 not the X5670....odd

gonna run Cinebench



 

thats a bummer, my cpu is at 4.637 ghz running a 25 x multi which it shouldnt be able to do and Cinebench is recording it at 4.09 ghz which is x22

any ideas?  I know i cant set the multi to x25 in BIOS

Have i taken too many tablets again or what?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 24, 2015)

Ops potential scandel   does this mean your not 3rd in the world


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

no,  this is nothing to do with the tablets i take and the recent drug issues in Russian sport.

Anything else on this matter can be taken up with my legal team.  Fitmore, Upyour & Crutch.co.uk

We are here to discuss the chip.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You dont get access to a 25 x multiplier on a X 5670 do you ?
> 
> my BIOS only goes up to 24 and all my previous reading has told me the x 25  is unlocked on the X 5690 not the X5670....odd
> 
> ...



That's normal. 
You get a x25 multiplier when only a part of all cores are loaded, I think it was only 2 out of 6, but I'm not 100% sure (see single-threaded benchmarks).
x24 applies when all 6 cores are at full load (this multiplier should be your max value in BIOS).
Cinebench is weird when it comes to reading CPU frequency, so it usually reports it with lower multiplier(x22 in your case). 
If you disable all the power saving features in BIOS, you'll get a constant x24 multiplier.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

i had been  watching task manager but i only had one screen on when i ran Cinebench.. I know what you are saying is correct but i havent actually witnessed it before. I had no idea about the 25 x being available on this chip though.

I have clocked it back to 180 for the day so we will do a spot of gaming and a lot of surfing at 4.5 today and have a mess around with C-states later on.
I have cleared about 3 sq m of space in the kitchen and i feel some components coming together today.



Ive been thinking of a cheery way to abbreviate @silentbogo

bogs it is
nice one 'bogs


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 24, 2015)

My X5650 arrived today. Previous owner said the chip reached 4.2/1.38 but run at 4ghz daily.

X58 Sabertooth arriving in a few more days  

My first decent cruncher is nearly complete !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> My X5650 arrived today. Previous owner said the chip reached 4.2/1.38 but run at 4ghz daily.
> 
> X58 Sabertooth arriving in a few more days
> 
> ...




did he say what board he had it in?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 24, 2015)

you got a excellent board there and at a brilliant price good luck with it


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 24, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> excellent board



yeah I still can`t believe it.

And Dia01 was super nice guy during the sale, and wants me to contact him straight away if theres any probs with the board.

edit: nearly bought the dominator Ram he had until I read the X5650 doesn`t take 1600mhz


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2015)

My Xeon E5-4620 8 Cores - 16 Threads arrive Wednesday or Thursday and my Asus Rampage IV Extreme Mainboard (Intel X79, ATX, DDR3, Sockel 2011) arrive in one week.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> did he say what board he had it in?


 I`m assuming he had it in the Saber.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 24, 2015)

in europe/uk that board would go for $200 to $250 AUD   easy  so you got a bargin

they are like Rocking horse shit   easy to recognize  damn hard to find


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2015)

And if someone is interested I could be selling that Asus Rampage IV Extreme in two weeks.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> I`m assuming he had it in the Saber.....




sorry, i couldnt see any reference to it being in a board when you bought it.

Perhaps im just confused...it has been known.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 24, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> $200 to $250



Oh for sure. I bought the x5650 on a whim 3 days before, and expected maybe i would save for a few months and get a x58 of ebay ($250-300)

Then when CAPS alerted me to the board (my eyes nearly popped out of my head) I pounced.

Left me stoney broke for a week or two, but couldn`t be happier.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> couldnt see any reference to it being in a board when you bought it.



Sorry for the confusion the x5650 was bought on another forum here in OZ and was in a Asus RAMPAGE III EXTREME


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 25, 2015)

How about that?

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_25/2588/cpu-z_cpu_frequency_(pct_oc)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> How about that?
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_25/2588/cpu-z_cpu_frequency_(pct_oc)
> 
> View attachment 69478



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*THAT  THAT THAT THAT






*
words fail m


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 25, 2015)

do i sense a new club thread coming ( or is there one already )
The 5Ghz Club and Above

congrats @silentbogo  massive overclock on our fav xeon the X5650


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> do i sense a new club thread coming ( or is there one already )
> The 5Ghz Club and Above
> 
> congrats @silentbogo  massive overclock on our fav xeon the X5650




go on @silentbogo  bugger off

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/5ghz-club-3-0.202408/page-3

we dont like you any more  


(joke OBVIOUSLY)


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys, can I run my X5650 with 1600mhz ram ?

Intel specs state only 800/1066/1333.....so in dual config 1600 runs at 800...?

Yet, I`m coming across builds with this chip on the net where guys are running 1600mhz

One guy seems to be using his X5650 on a X58 build with 1866mhz sticks running at 1600mhz....

the soon to arrive Sabertooth states 1866/1800/1600/1333/1066 ram compatability


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2015)

It will probably choke the 1600 ram down to 1333 @Silvertigo 

Although there will be settings in the bios to manually adjust the ram so you can push em up to the 1600 mark and see how the system runs.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> It will probably choke the 1600 ram down to 1333



That`ll be fine then if they downclock, and I have always got the memok! feature on the board, which has saved me before.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2015)

Can run my ram at over 1800mhz fully stable with my x5650,  so no,  it won't be a problem.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 26, 2015)

Should be fine with OC. 

I am currently running DDR3-2133 sticks at 1600MHz CL8.
With OC I can go as high as 2000MHz CL11, but anything higher is a no-go. Won't even boot on XMP profile(2133 / CL11-11-11-30-1T).
It all depends on your motherboard, of course, but any decent x58 board can usually handle up to DDR3-2000.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2015)

The Motherboard is here
Monday i have to go to the post office and pick up the Cpu


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 28, 2015)

That's bad-ass. I really like how X99 boards have RAM slots on both sides. Dunno how practical it is, but it sure will look intimidating with 8x8GB Ripjaws installed!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 28, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> That's bad-ass. I really like how X99 boards have RAM slots on both sides. Dunno how practical it is, but it sure will look intimidating with 8x8GB Ripjaws installed!


That's X79, @Knoxx29 is getting a SB-EP Xeon. 
3 QPI links on that board is just a waste though, should have gone with at least a 2P board IMHO since that CPU can handle 4P configurations.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh.. crap. Misread the Rampage IV as Rampage V. 

I think it's really time to buy glasses


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> That's bad-ass. I really like how X99 boards have RAM slots on both sides. Dunno how practical it is, but it sure will look intimidating with 8x8GB Ripjaws installed!


As @Aquinus said it's a X79



Aquinus said:


> That's X79, @Knoxx29 is getting a SB-EP Xeon.
> 3 QPI links on that board is just a waste though, should have gone with at least a 2P board IMHO since that CPU can handle 4P configurations.


@Aquinus i am just doing some test, i know it's a waste but anyway I just want to do some test, after that Motherboard and CPU will be sell, btw I did not find a dual socket board for that CPU, do you know any?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Aquinus i am just doing some test, i know it's a waste but anyway I just want to do some test, after that Motherboard and CPU will be sell, btw I did not find a dual socket board for that CPU, do you know any?


SuperMicro definitely has 2p boards. ASUS and ASRock might have one or two but, beyond that, there aren't a whole lot of options. SuperMicro boards tend to be common enough though. The real question is if you can find one for a reasonable price in your area. This is kind of the reason why I had suggested an E5-2xxx or 1xxx CPU in the other thread you had made about this instead because you get higher clocks at the expense of the QPI links.

Either way, I'm sure you'll have fun with it.

Edit: To correct myself, I think 4xxx E5s have 2 QPI links, in 4p config the Xeons only talk to their closest neighbor.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> SuperMicro definitely has 2p boards. ASUS and ASRock might have one or two but, beyond that, there aren't a whole lot of options. SuperMicro boards tend to be common enough though. The real question is if you can find one for a reasonable price in your area. This is kind of the reason why I had suggested an E5-2xxx or 1xxx CPU in the other thread you had made about this instead because you get higher clocks at the expense of the QPI links.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure you'll have fun with it.
> 
> Edit: To correct myself, I think 4xxx E5s have 2 QPI links, in 4p config the Xeons only talk to their closest neighbor.


A lot of dual socket boards I have found but not compatible with the 4620, btw thanks for the advice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Oh.. crap. Misread the Rampage IV as Rampage V.
> 
> I think it's really time to buy glasses




a pair of these 




 

_


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 28, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> a pair of these
> 
> View attachment 69535 View attachment 69535_


Or maybe one of these:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2015)

@silentbogo 

how do you join  hwbot tpu team?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 28, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @silentbogo
> 
> how do you join  hwbot tpu team?


I am not sure why TPU does not appear in team list on profile settings page, but I did this: look for Techpowerup in search box and go to team page. At the top there is a button that should say something like "Join team" or "Switch teams".
Click on it and prepare to burn some chips ))


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2015)

Not sure if these support that chip, but I know they support the E5-2600 series:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS/overview/

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X9DRL-iF.cfm

https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/Z9PAD8/

I have the last two and paid about $200 USD or less for each.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Not sure if these support that chip, but I know they support the E5-2600 series:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS/overview/
> 
> ...


I have found a few Supermicro, Intel and Asus but the same as the Boards you already mentioned above they support 2600 series.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I am not sure why TPU does not appear in team list on profile settings page, but I did this: look for Techpowerup in search box and go to team page. At the top there is a button that should say something like "Join team" or "Switch teams".
> Click on it and prepare to burn some chips ))





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @silentbogo
> 
> how do you join  hwbot tpu team?



http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2015)

Xeon E5-4620.
2.2GHz - Turbo Boost 2.6GHz 8 Cores - 16 Threads.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone done this with a Xeon?  See if the little bugger gets any busier.
i dont have a rig with W 10 and a Xeon in

*DX12 Unreal Engine 4 Elemental Demo *

*http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/85385-dx12-unreal-engine-4-elemental-demo-download-available/*


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 2, 2015)

I did it to test if my 750Ti really suports DX12. It worked ))


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I did it to test if my 750Ti really suports DX12. It worked ))



Am i right there is no SLI on this card?

*Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 Ti Graphics Card (2GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0)*

2 of these would be perfect for a build i am completing

i have found a 2 for the price of one offer but they must sli
@silentbogo make your game benchmarks banner bigger, you should show off your work.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 3, 2015)

no SLI on those, unfortunately...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out a way to ghetto mod a couple of fans on this Supermicro board and coolers:


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2015)

Smirk   ..........>>>> see post   #2032 <<<<<<<click here


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to ghetto mod a couple of fans on this Supermicro board and coolers:



As you can see my server had the same cooler passive that you have.




Solution:


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

I know I need to get some different coolers @Knoxx29 , however I am trying to get this damn thing going and cooling half way decent this weekend to start crunching with it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Solution:



And how much does your solution Cost ??????????????
Perspex glue and spare fans stinger has lying around total cost < $15  your solution > $ 50 and not very ghetto
Hell as a temp solution use cardboard instead of perspex



stinger608 said:


> however I am trying to get this damn thing going and cooling half way decent this weekend to start crunching with it.



Time for completion 1 hour then crunching


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> And how much does your solution Cost ??????????????
> Perspex glue and spare fans stinger has lying around total cost < $15  your solution > $ 50 and not very ghetto
> Hell as a temp solution use cardboard instead of perspex
> 
> ...


If I do something i do it how it should be done otherwise i don't waste my time.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2015)

fair enough just consider stinger also posted same problem in the ghetto thread with a high priority for sorting out the problem
I provided a possible solution that was quick temporary and cost effective


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea I'm pretty much just looking to do a quick solution until I can grab a couple of decent coolers. 

Will probably grab a couple of CM hyper 212's. Fairly cheap and pretty good coolers.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, but wanted to let @Knoxx29 & @dorsetknob know that I just kind of did a ghetto fan mount on the coolers. Just used a couple of fans off some old Socket A coolers and just screwed them down to the top of the coolers. Dropped the CPU temps down about 15c!!! That should help during crunching. 

I'll get a couple of CM Hyper 212's ordered in the next couple of days which should help a ton. 

So, now on to figuring out how to cool the IOH/southbridge cooler. That sucker is running at about 110c all the time. Don't think I can mount a fan to it so might have to engineer some kind of a mount on the chassis to hold a good 120mm fan pointed directly at it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2015)

Same idea   make a duct put it over IOH/southbridge cooler ( attach fan to other end ) power it up cool it down


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Same idea   make a duct put it over IOH/southbridge cooler ( attach fan to other end ) power it up cool it down



I actually had a fan adapter for a Dimestech test bench that I was able to make work. Put a high speed Corsair 120mm fan pointed right above the southbridge and now the temp on it is under 70c.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 6, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I actually had a fan adapter for a Dimestech test bench that I was able to make work. Put a high speed Corsair 120mm fan pointed right above the southbridge and now the temp on it is under 70c.



Those heatsinks are made for horizontal airflow. If you look at the right half of @Knoxx29 picture, you will see a bunch of small fans. These fans are supposed to pull the air through fins of both heatsinks (and between RAM sticks) in an enclosed case, so you will get much better cooling if you add a carboard duct to direct the air flow from whatever size fans you have. Also make sure that both heatsinks face the same direction.

Same thing with chipset - there are no mounts for a heatsink but any small aluminium radiator with some thermo-conductive adhesive stuff will probably drop your temps below 70°C (even without a fan). 

I'd draw some pictures, but it is getting close to 11 PM and I am getting tired and sleepy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2015)

i look like that when i wake up   worse when i'm tired


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yea your correct on the horizontal configuration @silentbogo 

And actually after closing up the HAF 932 the chipset is steady at 49 to 51c. Huge difference from 110c.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> you will see a bunch of small fans


Those small fans are hell loud, there are 4 at (20.000rpm) full load, when those little devils are running it's like when i am at my work place (Airport) 
Btw, while ago i tested on that Serve Passive cooling Vs Active Cooling and with Active Cooling i got 7c/10c dropped, the only good thing of the Passive Cooling was that cooled Cpu and Ram.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Those small fans are hell loud, there are 4 at (20.000rpm) full load, when those little devils are running it's like when i am at my work place (Airport)
> Btw, while ago i tested on that Serve Passive cooling Vs Active Cooling and with Active Cooling i got 7c/10c dropped, the only good thing of the Passive Cooling was that cooled Cpu and Ram.


Yep, those fans are supposed to be loud, because that blade is usually located in an enclosed case on the rack inside a room (with other loud stuff) behind a locked soundproof door. For our "unconventional" use of Xeon servers 212 EVO or even Intel box HSF will do better, especially if it is an open case setup.

I can barely handle a pair of 40mm fans at 10,000rmp inside a managed switch... can't even imagine how loud this thing can be


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2015)

Its great having the memory span of an amoeba,

i just remembered i bought one of these on friday,

Xeon E5640


i sold a x5650 so it will go in the MSI
with any luck i will remember again tomorrow and get the same buzz all over again......it wont get here till friday


----------



## Silvertigo (Dec 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> get the same buzz all over again



Well I`m experiencing the buzz for the first time (X5650)

Insanely easy to OC, but i can only get to 3.8 on air, so I`m crunching on 3.6 with temps around 60-65C and i`ve lowered
the cpu voltage as far as possible.

I`ll have to wait for winter to return or buy a better cooler.  I only have two very ordinary sticks of 2gb / 1333mhz pulled from an old HP machine , no problems there.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2015)

been looking for a x5675  but they go for stupid money


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> been looking for a x5675  but they go for stupid money


It's not stupid money it's what they cost.
The cheapest one right now in Germany are the one that i am selling on ebay, ask @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, he was looking for one 5675, you can get it in UK but the come from Germany.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2015)

cheapest one i found for delivery to uk was £170   there was one guy flogging some for £112  four if i remember right but there was no uk delivery
which was a shame and still over priced ( i've been outbid on X5675 finaly going for £89 free delivery in the UK )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2015)

I am selling four  X5675 each one 155€ that's around 108£/109£


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2015)

my E 5640 cost £ 17.00 delivered i guess that makes me poor or wise.......


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2015)

155€ = £112.41  like that Other guy in germany but he wont post to UK
even if you did that would push the price to nearly £120   Way to much when i consider £90 a fair Max


----------



## Silvertigo (Dec 8, 2015)

Woke up this morning to find my Saber rig running but no signal on the monitor.
Upon closer inspection I noticed a damn frog inside the case having a peaceful snooze in the warmth of the case.
Not sure if thats what caused the failure or my tamperings in the Bios before I went to bed 
I think I better close up the rest of those adapter slots.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2015)

Laughing, laughing, laughing.

i cant imagine that ever happening in Wales, we have frogs, but not ones that hop in during the night and try and fix stuff   in BIOS


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2015)

call it kermit and give it a job as your IT tech   

here is an overclocking frog


----------



## Silvertigo (Dec 8, 2015)

I think now that the rig was still crunching, and maybe because the frog was most probably sitting on the video card at some point, thats what shut the video signal down.

I`m just thankful the slimey critter did not short out something and fry the board


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> I think now that the rig was still crunching, and maybe because the frog was most probably sitting on the video card at some point, thats what shut the video signal down.
> 
> I`m just thankful the slimey critter did not short out something and fry the board




A lot of what goes on with a Xeon rig is

"eye of newt and bum of frog"


lesson learned i reckon, time to put those plates on before you get a snakey thing in there.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2015)

whats it like to clean out the funnelweb spider webs   or the Redback webs


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2015)

The Xeon E5-4620 is working, it crunch better than the x5675.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2015)

Watts vs ppd?
  Please.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Watts vs ppd?
> Please.



X5675
Power consumption: 175W - 3.6GHz - 6 Cores - 12 Threads

PPD: 5500/6000 - depends how many FAH2 is running.

E5-4620
Power consumption: 133W - 2.4GHz - 8 Cores - 16 Threads

PPD: 7500/8500 - depends how many FAH2 is running.

Price 

X5675 - 150€

E5-4620 - 90€


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 12, 2015)

I am trying to raise my profile to something akin to that of fellow Welshman, the Worlds most expensive soccer player, Gareth Bale





pictured here being successful for Wales


so


i have changed my flag on HWBOT


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2015)

My CineBench Score


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 15, 2015)

Xeon E 5620












Thats in my MSI board............i have my ASUS Rampage ii to try as well.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 15, 2015)

any one got the 6 core X5645 been hunting for one (or even a pair) for a while
seems price wise they fetch similer money as the X5650
do they overclock as well as the X5650 ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 15, 2015)

I just put the E 5640 in


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 15, 2015)

Just dropping by I can't wait for the skylake xeons. Finally and overclock-able updated xeon that would replace the westmere architecture.  Plus points for intel reintroducing bclk overclocking and board partners double crossing intel releasing board supporting overclock like supermicro. Lol supermicro, what have you done. I thought you are on intel side being the biggest server board partner with intel.  I just need a job to get those babies. Sigh could just put this on my wishlist.

Not my just a review about how to build a xeon rig here. Still reading still, may update the comment.  Its a tiny baby xeon monster! It is a quad core and it beats the i7 3960x!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 16, 2015)

LOOK..................XEON..........


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My CineBench Score
> 
> View attachment 70044



Hey what clockspeed are you at for this. I have been trying to compare how my opteron sits (yes I know this is the Xeon clubhouse)

http://img.techpowerup.org/160105/capture006.jpg


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Hey what clockspeed are you at for this. I have been trying to compare how my opteron sits (yes I know this is the Xeon clubhouse)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/160105/capture006.jpg


Sorry for the late reply.
Btw the clock speed was 3.06GHz


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2016)

i could have told him that by looking at your picture then again he could have looked at your picture himself
all the info was there he just not bothered to look 
View attachment 70044


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> Btw the clock speed was 3.06GHz



Thanks was just curious how those compared, I need to play with mine more.



dorsetknob said:


> i could have told him that by looking at your picture then again he could have looked at your picture himself
> all the info was there he just not bothered to look
> View attachment 70044



The one I linked says 2.5ghz on cinebench if you look closely at the cpuz you will notice it was at 4.2, that however is just a middle boost clock normal clock on the chips was set to 3.8. This is why I asked.I didn't assume because I have used cinebench and know it doesn't record anything but the stock clock.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2016)

sorry but you linked to
View attachment 70044
that says 3.07ghz  and no CPUz screen shots


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Hey what clockspeed are you at for this. I have been trying to compare how my opteron sits (yes I know this is the Xeon clubhouse)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/160105/capture006.jpg





dorsetknob said:


> sorry but you linked to
> View attachment 70044
> that says 3.07ghz  and no CPUz screen shots



No my post which is above links to my capture, it shows both cpuz and the cinebench. There is only what a 1700mhz disparity between them? I made my post based off of what I know about cinebench it makes sense if you have ever run cinebench.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2016)

you asked knoxx what his speed was
It was in his cinbench pic  he confirmed it to 3.06ghz 
end of story
you either ignored what the picture said or you did not look properly


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> you asked knoxx what his speed was
> It was in his cinbench pic  he confirmed it to 3.06ghz
> end of story
> you either ignored what the picture said or you did not look properly



Cinebench said 3.06, cinebench isn't exactly the most reliable way to get cpuz info. This is why places such as hwbot *require *cpuz to be included in the screenshot. I read the stock speed of the cpu and asked if that was what it was actually at. Why this is causing you (someone who has nothing to do with this at all) heartache is beyond me. He answered my question which I appreciate. You? Don't really need the stupid postings.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 6, 2016)

would love to play w/ a Xeon after seeing my 5930k in Cinebench (Thanks to HWBOT I tend to always include a CPU-Z and GPU-Z App open in my screenshots)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 6, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> would love to play w/ a Xeon after seeing my 5930k in Cinebench (Thanks to HWBOT I tend to always include a CPU-Z and GPU-Z App open in my screenshots)



The Xeon below you





is 2 Xeons


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 6, 2016)

well then I need to acquire a pair o' Xeons lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2016)

Knocking on @silentbogo  's door................look out Buddy. 










EDIT..   KNOCKING LOUDER


Spoiler



http://hwbot.org/submission/3093384_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_992_cb?recalculate=true


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh crap! He's about to beat me with 4MHz CPU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2016)

I need 11 more points.....


i have cooling adjustments to make.......see you soon, if not, something went wrong..

EDIT  @silentbogo  the first submission was 4.410. Hwbot hasnt recorded it correctly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2016)

Job DONE 

I am going to take out the X5650 and put the X5670 back in with my new (to me)  H100 on my ASUS board.












Xeon X5650
#12 in the World
#1 UK
#1 Wales


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 20, 2016)

hello all,

this is my first post and i'm by no means as well informed as you seem to be regarding xeons, so please be kind !

i've got a relatively small secure storage warehouse that i monitor with 16 cameras.  i currently have an hp proliant ml110 gen 7 (dual xeon e3-1240) that has been running some video management software, but it's starting to have some reliability issues and so i have begun to look at replacements.  with the 16 cameras and monitoring software, it runs at about 60-70% load.

i'd like to stay with dual xeons as they've performed really well, but the hp has been a pain for a variety of reasons and i am happy enough to retire it to pasture.  i've been thinking about putting a dual xeon motherboard into a fractal design r5 node 804 (the case looks well built, has tons of storage capacity and seems to be well planned for ventilation), and am interested in your opinions about the various components that might be used to give me a system that'll handle the load comfortably and run both quiet(ish)ly and at a reasonably cool temperature.  in terms of budget, i don't have any particular figure in mind; i'd rather get a decent solution than build down to a price and regret that later.

from what i've compiled so far, i'm thinking about:

- a motherboard that could support thunderbolt 3 as well as dual xeons 
- maybe something like noctua nh-u9dx i4 coolers
- an asus strix evga gtx 960
- a creative sound blaster audigy rx
- a samsung 850 evo series 250gb ssd m2 version
- kingston 32GB ecc pc4-17000 KVR21L15Q4/32 x 2

i'd be grateful for any constructive comments and suggestions - am i thinking about a decent (and matched) set of components; which xeons and motherboard would people recommend; etc ?

thanks for your feedback


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

are you sure of your current specs???
intel says   that Cpu is single socket only  and you say yours is duel
http://ark.intel.com/products/52273/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1240-8M-Cache-3_30-GHz

What is your location so members can suggest prices and places to purchase from


----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 20, 2016)

you're absolutely right and i'm wrong - apologies, i was thinking of something else


----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 21, 2016)

so maybe I am being too selective, as i can't seem to find a board that supports twin xeons and thunderbolt.  rats...

if i was to look at a single xeon, would anyone be able to offer a suggestion regarding a  'sweet spot' motherboard and xeon combination that would fit the other requirements, including thunderbolt 3 ?

thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 21, 2016)

single socket server board with thunderbolt
http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EPC612D8A-TB#Specifications
view this and i will see what else i can find

ps what is your location again

This one is duel CPU and thunderbolt
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/Z10PED8_WS/

Review here
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8530/...ion-motherboards-x99e-ws-1p-and-z10ped8-ws-2p

thunderbolt can be added as a plug in card into other motherboards it does not have to be part of the motherboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 21, 2016)

there is a member here on the site that has a board you might be interested in buying
its new and unused
will find out what it is and if its still available if your interested
its location is Germany
its a Intel Workstation W2600CR2 LGA2011

spec here
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/server-motherboards/server-board-w2600cr.html

asking price was 280 euro + shipping


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2016)

^^^^^^^
great board BTW, well remembered @dorsetknob


----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 21, 2016)

i'm enormously grateful to you for the help you've offered - thanks very much ! 

i'm in australia, but local prices are often over-inflated, so tend to buy from wherever the price makes sense.


----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 21, 2016)

the fractal node 804 is a micro atx, so if I stick with that case, these boards won't fit.  lots of ducks to line up here  

i'll look again at the cases !


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2016)

you just will not find a duel Xeon MATX motherboard  as far as i am aware no one has made such a beast let alone one with thunderbolt

Duel Zeons are almost always used in Server's or Workstations  ( full ATX or Eatx )   never Matx

Its to that market segment you are going to have to source your board from


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, I think @dorsetknob is correct; I don't think anyone ever made a dual processor motherboard in the mATX variant.


----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 24, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> you just will not find a duel Xeon MATX motherboard  as far as i am aware no one has made such a beast let alone one with thunderbolt
> 
> Duel Zeons are almost always used in Server's or Workstations  ( full ATX or Eatx )   never Matx
> 
> Its to that market segment you are going to have to source your board from



and again, thanks so much for your help; I really do appreciate it.

I was fast coming to the same conclusion, re: form factor.  it's a shame, as i'd hoped to avoid a big case but the workload demands the processing power, so I think my options are limited.  i'd like to get a board (or add-in) for thunderbolt; I think it's a really good way to solve a lot of problems.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2016)

you may consider this CPU   ( its  expensive )
http://ark.intel.com/products/82930...ssor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz

price example

http://mdsline.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=3233

you should be able to use this as a single socket replacement instead of the duel xeons you prefer

you would have the same core and HT numbers
the bonus is you can get matx motherboards that support this CPU  (probably with thunderbolt )

Ps  you can also Overclock it as well as its a Extreme-Edition and has unlocked multiplier

you can use this site to find comparable parts and reference prices ( for local Australian shopping )
https://au.pcpartpicker.com/


----------



## WiseOldElf (Jan 24, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> you may consider this CPU   ( its  expensive )
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82930...ssor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
> 
> price example
> ...



you're a star, thanks !  I had been looking at the i7-5820k, and take your point that there's not much of a performance hit with the i7 instead of the dual xeon.  the i7 seems to run cool too, so that helps with cooling (and therefore noise).

it's getting late here now, but i'll try partpicker tomorrow.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2016)

Single Xeon E-5 2670 8 Cores


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2016)

Still loving my X5670


2.226 ghz for everyday use...............boosts to 4.453 ghz when i am gaming

100 % o/c.............


----------



## jvidia (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi friends!

For an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 what Xeon do you prefer/advise? X5670 or x5675?

And why?

Thanks,
Jorge


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2016)

Whichever one is cheaper, the difference in performance between them is negligible.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2016)

Given the choice and availability for a reasonable price
1. they are both 95w (TPD )
2. they are both 6core HT enabled
3. the X5670 runs at 2.93Ghz
4, the X5675 runs at 3.06 GHz

so i would chose X5675  ( More power and Faster ).

that is as long as there is no cost premium getting the X5675 over X5670


----------



## jvidia (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello friends.
1st thank you for your answers.

The price of them are almost the same, 127€ for the X5670 and 131€ for the X5675.
They are from diferent ebay sellers.
What do you think about the price?

The X5670 i've seen the photo and it is in pristine shape.
The X5675 i've seen no photo but asked the seller and he is going to send me one.

My concern besides the price is wich one is best to OC on my P6T Deluxe V2, because they have diferent multipliers: 22x on the X5670 and 23x on the X5675.

Any of them have a better OC reputation over the other or they are "brother's" in this matter?
I don't seen many people OCing the X5675.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK has a X5670 (overclocked ) he can give you info on that one

they are both basically the same piece of silicon ( with different multiplier set )
Usually you get more Satisfaction overclocking the lower spec Chip

as such you usually can achieve a higher % overclock compared to standard clocks


----------



## jvidia (Mar 20, 2016)

Which one would you choose then? 

*Note*: the OC i'll get from the Xeon must be for dailly personal use not just to bench! So the OC % is no  matter to me


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2016)

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5675-vs-Intel-Xeon-X5670

me personally X5670  and then i would buy another board for the X5675


----------



## jvidia (Mar 20, 2016)

Hehehehe I only have 1 computer 

Will I notice any performance improvements in the dailly use of a Xeon vs an i7? Programs opening, Windows powering up/down, games, Lighroom, RAR/ZIP .... ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2016)

jvidia said:


> I don't seen many people OCing the X5675.


There seems to be a price premium on them ( X5675 ) compared to the X5670 and more X5670's seem to come up for sale more often


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2016)

jvidia said:


> Will I notice any performance improvements in the dailly use of a Xeon vs an i7? Programs opening, Windows powering up/down, games, Lighroom, RAR/ZIP .... ?



To be honest  no  there will be a slight gain because of the extra catche in single thread performance ( you will not notice except in benching tests )
but yes if your programs are multi thread capable 6 cores+6 HT will perform better than 4 cores + 4 HT


----------



## jvidia (Mar 20, 2016)

This is my current performance in Cinebench:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2016)

jvidia said:


> they have diferent multipliers: 22x on the X5670 and 23x on the X5675.



i think you are misinformed, multi on both is 24 x

This is how i run my X5670, it will run at 4.6 ghz crunching for weeks on end or just bubble away while i surf at 2.2ghz.........the difference between it and X5675 is literally unnoticeable.







If it was me i would get the X5675 mainly because i have never owned one..........
Both are brilliant, you definitely wont regret buying either of them.

As regards price.......i paid a lot less but that was last year.


My cinebench for comparison
http://hwbot.org/submission/3095126_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5670_1035_cb/


----------



## jvidia (Mar 21, 2016)

The price is going up because the Euro is deflating vs USD/£ 

How does this cpu's compare to a E5-2670 ? It is obliterated no? 

I ask this because a friend of mine is telling me not to go to an X5670/X5670 and to go to a newer one like the E5-2670 that is also cheap and "kills the X56xx ones".
Is this so?

The problem is the upgrade cost of the motherboard and mem! No one will want my P6T Deluxe V2 + 12GB ddr3 for sure LOL


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2016)

jvidia said:


> No one will want my P6T Deluxe V2 + 12GB ddr3 for sure LOL




PM me, i like cheap stuff


----------



## jvidia (Mar 21, 2016)

That's the problem .... I'll have to sell it cheap LOL


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2016)

try and sell  to me then. PM me.

Click on inbox...top right of this page then start new conversation


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 21, 2016)

jvidia said:


> That's the problem .... I'll have to sell it cheap LOL



Dunno I sold a P6T V2 with an X5570 for $200 just a few months ago. Wouldn't really call it cheap.

Also if you're going to go to LGA2011 and get a Xeon, don't get an E5-26xx series. Get an E5-16xx. You get an unlocked multi.

Here's my E5-1650 in CineBench at 5GHz:


 

(Reupload as expandable thumbnail, that was some nasty compression on the imgur version.)


----------



## jvidia (Mar 21, 2016)

Is that on air?

Another thing I have money spend is on the WC system, and if i sell the X58 platform I will have to buy another CPU block or to forget WC and go air.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 21, 2016)

jvidia said:


> Is that on air?



That's under a Corsair H80i.


----------



## jvidia (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi friends.
Lost my mind and joined the Xeon club ... bought an *X5675 *

It only arrives next week  

Any advice/tips for OCing with the Asus P6T Deluxe V2? What OC do you think is possible for daily use?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2016)

jvidia said:


> What OC do you think is possible for daily use?




4.6 - 4.7ghz


----------



## jvidia (Mar 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4.6 - 4.7ghz


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Just checking in with a daily dose of funnies...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> View attachment 73116
> 
> Just checking in with a daily dose of funnies...





Substitute "in my bedroom" for "in the house" and you have got it smack on for my place.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Substitute "in my bedroom" for "in the house" and you have got it smack on for my place.


I am so lazy, I put a computer desk right next to my bed (literally).
Perfect setup for doing webcam porn


----------



## jvidia (Mar 22, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I am so lazy, I put a computer desk right next to my bed (literally).
> Perfect setup for doing webcam porn
> View attachment 73117


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Perfect setup for doing webcam porn




Oh God, there is a haunting visual!!!!


----------



## jvidia (Mar 27, 2016)

Any good Xeon wallpappers arround ? X5600 series would be great! 


Need some at 1920x1200 res.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2016)

jvidia said:


> Any good Xeon wallpappers arround ? X5600 series would be great!
> 
> 
> Need some at 1920x1200 res.




you could ask this dude called @Rezasam1 

he might do you something like this






or this



 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-wallpapers.174128/page-23



-


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you could ask this dude called @Rezasam1




Wow, that is someone that hasn't been active is quite some time. 

Hope he's okay.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2016)

He was here at the end of last year he did a Pipboy one for a friend of mine.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 30, 2016)

Anybody got a spare Xeon they'd sell for like $40? I just scored a Rampage III Gene and came up short on local options. Really would rather not have to try eBay.


----------



## jvidia (Apr 15, 2016)

$40 is a little short no?


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 15, 2016)

jvidia said:


> $40 is a little short no?



Quad-core Xeons are around $40, so not really that short. But it's irrelevant, found a buyer for the Rampage III and have moved on.


----------



## jvidia (Apr 15, 2016)

I was thinking about the 6 core/12mb ones. Sorry


----------



## kkarab (May 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

although i have been a member of this community for quite some time now, i have never ever posted anything/anywhere ( i can't remember anyway) mainly because i always found the solutions to any problems from other people's posts and kind replies until now and because i tend to be shy...

Anyway, long story sort, i decided to go big for a change with my personal computer, and purchased the following parts (also mentioned in my system specs).

Intel Xeon E5-2667 V3 > actually is an engineering sample (maybe part of my problem???)
Asus X99 Pro/usb3.1 with latest bios (3004)
64GB 3200MHz DDR4 Gskill Rip Jaws V (4x16GB set) with 16-16-16-36 latency
500GB Samsung evo 250 SSD (actually still using my trusty old samsung 830 250GB ssd because i didn't wanna do a clean install of windows-not yet)
EVGA GTX 980Ti SC 6GB (upgrade from an evga gtx 960 2GB SC)

Now i have 2 problems that require your expert advice/knowledge).

1) I suspected that buying a xeon cpu would prevent my ram to run at the specified speed of 3200MHz, since the xeon cpu officially supports up to 2133MHz, BUT it never crossed my mind that i could only run my ram at 2133MHz at much higher latencies than 16-16-16-36-2T. Actually whatever i do with the bios, my ram runs at best at 2133MHz with shitty 31-31-31-63-3T timings or the system does not boot at all.

2) The Xeon cpu is an engineering sample, but the seller specifically mentioned and showed with cpu-z screenshots that it could run at 3.20MHz with all cores, AND although the maximum multiplier in the bios is 32 (and cannot be changed to anything higher) the cpu runs at 2.90MHz default with only 3.00MHz overboost with all cores. AGAIN, no matter what i try to set in the bios, auto/manual/xmp overclock, nothing makes a difference. I don't wanna sound like i whinning/spoiled kid but since i have paid the cpu with my hard earning euros, and quite enjoy the 35MB of L3 Cache (ES sample remember) i have to admit that i am overwhelmed with the overclocking options of the motherboard and believe that i am doing everything wrong.

My point is> What i am doing "not right"?
I really really would like to run my ram (at the very least) at 2133MHz with 16-16-16-36-2T timings...
I really really would like to run my cpu (at the very least) at 3.20-3.40MHz.

Again, i say, don't get me wrong, even now the performance is stuggering, but i don't feel i am getting my money'worth. If this is indeed the case because i have made poor matching of cpu and ram, then please explain it to me with sensible arguments.

Thank you in advance for your time.

How i can upload some pics with benchmarks and screenshots of cpu-z and gpu-z?


----------



## silentbogo (May 4, 2016)

@kkarab , there is a similar thread on XtremeSystems, and according to their findings it is a simple bug/misreading in CPU-Z. Try Aida64 or HWInfo to lookup memory timings.
In order to post a screenshot simply drag the image to post window.


----------



## kkarab (May 4, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> @kkarab , there is a similar thread on XtremeSystems, and according to their findings it is a simple bug/misreading in CPU-Z. Try Aida64 or HWInfo to lookup memory timings.
> In order to post a screenshot simply drag the image to post window.



Thank you very much dear sir, i thought i was going insane just checking at the timings all the time. The real timings are 15-15-15-35 2T so i am really confident now that i can go down to 14-14-14-34 2T for 2133MHz (maybe even try 11-11-11-31 2T). 

Any tips/advice/sugestions for the cpu? Is there anyway i can slightly overclock it to 3.2-3.4 or even possibly 3.50MHz? The best thing would definitely be something like BCLK=125 with multi=28....


----------



## silentbogo (May 4, 2016)

Not sure if you can get a high overclock from this chip, but essentially the only option is to push BCLK a bit, and test for stability if system boots OK.
With an apparent lack of overclocked Haswell-EP submissions on HWBot or other places I can assume that even BCLK won't go higher than +5% and effectively does nothing good (except making your system unstable).

You can try and bump your RAM voltage to 1.35V and see how low you can push your timings. That would be a more rewarding/successful exercise.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2016)

Do I put this here?


----------



## silentbogo (May 4, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Do I put this here?


Waitaminute... I don't think i have enough fingers and toes to count this far...


----------



## kkarab (May 5, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Not sure if you can get a high overclock from this chip, but essentially the only option is to push BCLK a bit, and test for stability if system boots OK.
> With an apparent lack of overclocked Haswell-EP submissions on HWBot or other places I can assume that even BCLK won't go higher than +5% and effectively does nothing good (except making your system unstable).
> 
> You can try and bump your RAM voltage to 1.35V and see how low you can push your timings. That would be a more rewarding/successful exercise.



I believe you are correct (for my great disapointment), tinkering with bclk did absolutely nothing, even setting it to 102 the system never posts...

Fortunately ram timings was a totally different story, i know sit on 2133MHz@11-11-11-31-1T and it gave a nice little boost to all benchmarks. Generally the pc feels more snappy. Maybe i will try something a bit lower just for experimentation.

Nonethless, thank you very much for your time, i feel half as bad as i did yesterday


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Do I put this here?


I have a couple of those, and they crunch rather nicely


----------



## FireFox (Jun 11, 2016)

Intel Xeon X5677 4 Cores, 3.46GHZ turbo boost 3.73GHz.

I would prefer if they were 6 cores but because they will be running in a dual socket motherboard i am more than happy.

I hope they can handle a Nvidia 1070 or 1080.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 11, 2016)

They look like a cut down version of the X5690.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> They look like a cut down version of the X5690.


That's right, same speeds, except for the cores.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 11, 2016)

That's pretty bad-ass. 3.46GHz out of the box just screams "Overclock me to 5GHz!!!"


----------



## FireFox (Jun 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> That's pretty bad-ass. 3.46GHz out of the box just screams "Overclock me to 5GHz!!!"
> View attachment 75386


I was reading that they could be overclocked up to 4.73GHz on air.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 11, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was reading that they could be overclocked up to 4.73GHz on air.


They have a high multiplier relatively to 5650-5670, so 4.7GHz is quite doable on air. My X5650 does 4.5 stable for every day use, and goes as high as 4.7 with all cores and HT enabled (BCLK=~205MHz), but I never pushed it further than 1.42V vCore .


----------



## FireFox (Jun 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> They have a high multiplier relatively to 5650-5670, so 4.7GHz is quite doable on air. My X5650 does 4.5 stable for every day use, and goes as high as 4.7 with all cores and HT enabled (BCLK=~205MHz), but I never pushed it further than 1.42V vCore .


Unfortunately I don't have a single 1366 socket board to test it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

I went up 2 places in R15 rankings at HWBOT with E5620

i used ASUS P6 Premium



 



 
@basco


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I went up 2 places in R15 rankings at HWBOT with E5620
> 
> i used ASUS P6 Premium
> 
> ...


You want to be #1, don't you


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You want to be #1, don't you



CAPSLOCKSTUCK is number 1 in WALES  ( that's just to the right of England )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> that's just to the right of England





according to your avatar its to the left......


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2016)

go far enough right and your come to wales 
ps i'm sitting facing south west so wales is to my right


----------



## FireFox (Jun 20, 2016)

Miserable score


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello, here is my entry to the cub with an E5640!
I can go MUCH MUCH higher with the OC i have on this but my cooler is holding me back for now, but it's a huge upgrade over my previous AM3 Phenom II system in every way, single thread is just under 2x faster.

My cooler won't let it go over 80c however, and a T case maximum of 95, it's within perfect ranges.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

@Recon-UK


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Recon-UK
> 
> View attachment 75611



Your system is almost identical, except you have a lower model CPU, and a higher model GPU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep

i thought you might like that .......


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey, im a Xeon owner now!
E3 1231V3  

8 threads of juicy delight.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Hey, im a Xeon owner now!
> E3 1231V3
> 
> 8 threads of juicy delight.



Do these beasts OC?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Do these beasts OC?



from what ive gathered, the V3 iterations where incapacitated in the OC dept.  
im certain i can squeeze something on the base, but nothing serious


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> from what ive gathered, the V3 iterations where incapacitated in the OC dept.
> im certain i can squeeze something on the base, but nothing serious




Ahh, Haswell at 3800mhz though is no push over in single thread.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2016)

bought it from a local guy for MY daughters PC, since its not a REAL OC board(her mobo is an H97 asrock). i use it for crunching when she's @ school, so i figured i would get a nice cheap 8 thread CPU to slap in there, and i ended up with this sucker


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



hahahahahahahahahaha

Nice one jboyd


----------



## FireFox (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a E5-2670, i will try to overclock it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2016)

If you look at my cpuZ img above, youll see a VERY tiny oc.

Also @Recon-UK  i saw that sandy bridge typo


----------



## FireFox (Jun 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> If you look at my cpuZ img above, youll see a VERY tiny oc.
> 
> Also @Recon-UK  i saw that sandy bridge typo


Yeah but your is a 3.40GHz and mine is a 2.60GHz


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 21, 2016)

New faces in our club? I already thought I'm stuck with these crazy guys forever.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> New faces in our club? I already thought I'm stuck with these crazy guys forever.



Very harsh on the older crazies


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

Where i got my idea to go Westmere from.










Also, this is what i paid for the upgrades.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

Theres some good buys there........8 threads @ 4.0ghz for £14.99..............superb.


 U.S. prices make me want to puke. If i lived there i would probably own about 20 pcs ( all 1366)


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Theres some good buys there........8 threads @ 4.0ghz for £14.99..............superb.
> 
> 
> U.S. prices make me want to puke. If i lived there i would probably own about 20 pcs ( all 1366)



I expected to pay through the nose for a motherboard, so 95 shipped was not bad for the ASUS board, and well i can't complain, it's got some serious overclocking gonads.

The 670 was a killer deal.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

I paid £65.00 for my GTX 680 SC but it came with a manual (knob) fan controller. It runs nice and cool so i never need to adjust the setting. The default low setting on the controller is a tad loud for some but i would rather bag a bargain and turn my speakers up a bit.

It plays all my games really well and it is superior to my  HD 7970,s. Even with 2gb mem GTA V looks and plays  great.

I just looked on ebay.....my E5620 can be bought for £ 7.50 delivered...........


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I paid £65.00 for my GTX 680 SC but it came with a manual (knob) fan controller. It runs nice and cool so i never need to adjust the setting. The default low setting on the controller is a tad loud for some but i would rather bag a bargain and turn my speakers up a bit.
> 
> It plays all my games really well and it is superior to my  HD 7970,s. Even with 2gb mem GTA V looks and plays  great.
> 
> I just looked on ebay.....my E5620 can be bought for £ 7.50 delivered...........



Other than the fact people need to do a bit of research, i don't understand why XEON is not more widespread as a recommended purchase these days, i mean it takes an FX 8350 to be clocked higher than 4.7ghz to match my whimpy 4.0ghz clock in single thread in the CPU-Z benchmark. For gaming the Westmere CPU's are absolute beasts for the cost.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Theres some good buys there........8 threads @ 4.0ghz for £14.99..............superb.
> 
> 
> U.S. prices make me want to puke. If i lived there i would probably own about 20 pcs ( all 1366)


I'd probably join that server farm. I'm always drooling when I see yet another bulk sale of x58 or x79 workstations on eBay. My brother could probably buy it for me, but there's always a question of smuggling. 



Recon-UK said:


> Other than the fact people need to do a bit of research, i don't understand why XEON is not more widespread as a recommended purchase these days, i mean it takes an FX 8350 to be clocked higher than 4.7ghz to match my whimpy 4.0ghz clock in single thread in the CPU-Z benchmark. For gaming the Westmere CPU's are absolute beasts for the cost.


That ^^^. Add some liquid cooling or an AIO to a 95W Xeon and you've got an OC potential to catch up with 5820K. 
Haswell-based Xeons are also fun - not overburdened with never-used iGPU in a gaming rig.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *Intel X5650 2.66GHz 12MB 6.4GT/s Xeon Six Core SLBV3 1366........*just bought it, it is going in ThugXeon and its gonna crunch.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-official-planning-thread.212433/page-4
> 
> Six H/T cores for £ 72.00  so 6 quid a thread, sounds very reasonable to me.
> ...




I errrrr stole the pic , made me drool, (for my sig) i actually love that style of Core series logo's, i had a laptop with a Core 2 Duo one, i scratched every sticker off my laptop, even the Nvidia one, but never that one


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 23, 2016)

Well i have tweaked a lot more and now running steady at 4.2ghz on 1.28v V core.
83c max temp, this is my ultimate limit.
I also scored the fastest intel XEON E5640 on User bench.

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/11771/IntelR-XeonR-CPU-----------E5640----267GHz

For unknown reasons my GPU scored lower than before.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/1276522


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 23, 2016)

Just need a better cooler now, i'm fairly sure i will manage 4.5ghz+ on this chip, it just loves more mhz.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

with Corsair H 50 ........one fan


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> with Corsair H 50 ........one fan
> 
> 
> View attachment 75683



What voltage did your chip need for 4.0/4.2ghz? also my RAM is running overclocked with just .5mv increase, usually 9-9-9, it's 8-9-9 1600 right now.

For whatever reason it seems like my chip will run on lower volts vs yours?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks God i don't have a single 1366 socket Board, otherwise I would fried a couple of Xeons


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> What voltage did your chip need for 4.0/4.2ghz?





That was on an MSI Pro  - E iirc.

i cant remember the details sorry, and all my info is on the o/s drive on a different pc.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 25, 2016)

OK i need a dashing of help please, my PC is damn strange and right now is performing at it's all time best, only issue is that errr well i got a BSOD point_reference which is a ram issue, so i have used lowest divider (bios reset too) and now the ram is at CL8 1.58v 1290mhz, but my CPU i put at 1.28v and set it up to run at 4.1ghz.

I'm in Windows and the CPU is at 4.3ghz!!!!!!!!!!

I benched it and it's legit? WTFFFFFFFF?

Best of all it seems rock solid stable???? Golden XEON?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 25, 2016)

LOL too good to be true.
Had a gander in the bios, according to the description, i think it was speed step or turbo boost or something, makes the CPU go above rated speeds, turned both off now she hums at 4.1 which i know is rock solid.

Faffing intel, make it simple


----------



## FireFox (Jun 26, 2016)

My Dual Xeon X5677 Gaming Machine.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

Really putting my XEON through it's paces 

The video you see encoding is a benchmark, it's going up VS my old Phenom II, so look forwards to two quality video's 

SP & MP is tested.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

And well i did say 2 quality video's? hmmm well this is the image quality i could muster with the Phenom II, and no if i run better graphics that bottleneck by the CPU makes it worse... GPU usage goes up slightly but FPS still drops... LOL











Also of note.. 670 won't boost to 1300mhz in BF4.. not that it's much of a big deal though.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 27, 2016)

@Recon-UK 
The Xeon 5640 it's a great Chip but why don't you get a X5675 or X5677?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Recon-UK
> The Xeon 5640 it's a great Chip but why don't you get a X5675 or X5677?



Maybe in the near future


----------



## FireFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Maybe in the near future


In the near future means as soon as possible  ( Joke ) 
BTW if you can get the 5640 at 4.2Ghz try to imagine what could you achieve from a X5675 3.1Ghz or a X5677 3.46GHz


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 28, 2016)

So, my next setup coming this weekend will revolve around an E3-1240 V5 and Asus P10S board. Switching off Sandy-E for the greater good, maybe. Anybody have a shot at bclk OCing any of these Skylake E3s?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> So, my next setup coming this weekend will revolve around an E3-1240 V5 and Asus P10S board. Switching off Sandy-E for the greater good, maybe. Anybody have a shot at bclk OCing any of these Skylake E3s?


For sure @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, @silentbogo or @dorsetknob could help you, they are the Xeon's Master Overclockers.

I forgot to mention @Recon-UK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2016)

I know nothing about E3-


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I know nothing about E3-


E3 and X Version are always Xeons and as you have Overclocked some Xeons at least you could give some advices


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2016)

OK,

an observation then............he aint getting very far with a server board.

https://www.asus.com/uk/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/P10S-M/


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 29, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> So, my next setup coming this weekend will revolve around an E3-1240 V5 and Asus P10S board. Switching off Sandy-E for the greater good, maybe. Anybody have a shot at bclk OCing any of these Skylake E3s?


Yep... overclocking is out of question, but you still get onehelluvaperformance!
1230 v5 scores about as high as my X5650 in Cinebench R15 @3.5GHz, and that's 4 cores vs 6 cores. 
So far there are no OC options, and Z170 does not work with Xeon v5 chips (thx Intel)


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2016)

I knew I can trust you, that's the Overclocker spirit 

Thanks @CAPSLOCKSTUCK and @silentbogo


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 29, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Yep... overclocking is out of question, but you still get onehelluvaperformance!
> 1230 v5 scores about as high as my X5650 in Cinebench R15 @3.5GHz, and that's 4 cores vs 6 cores.
> So far there are no OC options, and Z170 does not work with Xeon v5 chips (thx Intel)


For a Xeon Processor you will need a Motherboard based on the C232 or C236 Chip set.
The C236 is basically the equivalent of the Z170


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> For a Xeon Processor you will need a Motherboard based on the C232 or C236 Chip set.
> The C236 is basically the equivalent of the Z170


Almost. There are still some differences, like absent multiplier OC...
http://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=3977
Basically, C236 is almost a Z170 without overclocking features, and C232 is a B150 without Intel SBA and Virtualization 

I'd still go for it. If I had a non-overpriced option of going with C232+E3-12xx instead of my current Skylake rig, I'd buy it immediately, even if I have to put on sale some of my toys. Unfortunately the latest components are almost double of what they cost overseas.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 29, 2016)

I got this chip for free, and 32GB of ECC came with it so my option was to buy a board that would support dual cards (Gigabyte wanted too much for their X170 and it's ugly too with that stupid camo). I'm hoping I can get SLI to work without trouble or I'll have to sell the setup.

It's to my understanding that bclk OCing should be doable on Skylake or am I wrong to assume this? I've seen people OCing i3s with bclk and ASRock was bloating about it on their C232 board (which I didn't want). The P10S WS is what I have, with a C236 chipset. I mean if I have to run stock I don't really mind as an OC isn't necessary, just wanted to bench it good.

Woooot.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 29, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> It's to my understanding that bclk OCing should be doable on Skylake or am I wrong to assume this? I've seen people OCing i3s with bclk and ASRock was bloating about it on their C232 board (which I didn't want). The P10S WS is what I have, with a C236 chipset. I mean if I have to run stock I don't really mind as an OC isn't necessary, just wanted to bench it good.


The problem with Skylake is that the clock generator is on CPU, and AsRock uses its BCLK Engine to do it externally.
there is only one board on their site that can run Xeon E3 and theoretically overclock: it's *Fatal1ty E3V5 Performance Gaming/OC*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 29, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> It's to my understanding that bclk OCing should be doable on Skylake or am I wrong to assume this?



i have an Asrock extreme 3 Z97 , and a Xeon 1231V3 and Minor bclk oC is doable, but its not what i would personally consider "worth while"


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 29, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> The problem with Skylake is that the clock generator is on CPU, and AsRock uses its BCLK Engine to do it externally.
> there is only one board on their site that can run Xeon E3 and theoretically overclock: it's *Fatal1ty E3V5 Performance Gaming/OC*


Yea, that's one board I did not want. Should have board tomorrow so we'll see this weekend. 


jboydgolfer said:


> i have an Asrock extreme 3 Z97 , and a Xeon 1231V3 and Minor bclk oC is doable, but its not what i would personally consider "worth while"


That's Haswell though. I've seen people OCing the snot out of i3s so was hoping I could do the same with this Xeon. 

OCing is the least of my concerns though. I can do fine with a stock CPU, I just need SLI support.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 30, 2016)

And so it begins. I'll be installing tonight.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 1, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> And so it begins. I'll be installing tonight.
> 
> View attachment 75913


Have fun


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 1, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> And so it begins. I'll be installing tonight.
> 
> View attachment 75913


 
Sweet board


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 1, 2016)

I have taken my PCI-E from 100mhz to 115mhz stable.... just thought about trying something else.. see if i gain anything, from what i can find i have gained quite a jump in frame rates from the GPU.. ?


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I have taken my PCI-E from 100mhz to 115mhz stable.... just thought about trying something else.. see if i gain anything, from what i can find i have gained quite a jump in frame rates from the GPU.. ?


Don't bother with overclocking PCI-E. It won't help with expanding GPU overclocking bounds, and may cause instability for other devices that use PCI-E bus.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 1, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Don't bother with overclocking PCI-E. It won't help with expanding GPU overclocking bounds, and may cause instability for other devices that use PCI-E bus.



Well my 670 has gain around 3-4 frames from the OC, and everything else seems to work fine.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 1, 2016)

OK, the only place i observed higher FPS was in 3D Mark 11, if i play games they don't work correctly, i got excellent FPS even in GTA IV.. Vsync off maxed, 66FPS completely stable which was actually very odd since only 50% GPU usage... i'm serious no matter what it was pegged at 66FPS.. smoothest GTA IV i have ever played, however it locks up, so does BF4 and Metro Last Light... the gains are there but not usable in real world cases 

Plus i think it bugged GTA IV


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 1, 2016)

Spent hours last night moving to the new setup. Something not worky right  Spent the better part of the morning trying to diagnose exactly what the issue is.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 2, 2016)

Well good news... my CPU and board are capable of 4.4ghz, though no idea if this is stable, but i was not going to test as my cooler would tell me to politely F**** off! 

So erm yeah, i have a Corsair H100 lined up for this beast! gonna go for the highest stable clock possible, i'm thinking around 4.5-4.7ghz... 4.7 being wishful territory


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> i have a Corsair H100 lined up for this beast! gonna go for the highest stable clock possible,



Then Back it down just a little more !!!    might help Avoid issues later


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2016)

This vid reminded me how pleased i was paying so little for my X5670


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 10, 2016)

How is my result?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13083034

This is FS 1.1, it's updated, not 1.0


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 10, 2016)

Officially part of the main system Xeon club. Got the X99 in and the 1650 v3 is pushing 4.5GHz.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 12, 2016)

More XEON love, not my video but had to share since it runs so great with a fairly high end GPU.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 12, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> How is my result?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13083034
> 
> This is FS 1.1, it's updated, not 1.0




heres something to compare it to.....not exactly apples and apples, more like apples and oranges, but still a comparison, none the less. i used 1.1 as well


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 14, 2016)

I suppose this technically makes u XEON owners rich people.

Even though i paid 14.99, it is still the most expensive CPU i have ever owned, original retail price of 588.35 is batsheeit crazy :O

Also i have some sources to very cheap X5677's if anyone wants a gander, PM me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 14, 2016)

I dont run a xeon anymore in my main rig (which doesnt even run currently anyway) since 1366 and before that 771.

but my server is a xeon can I be in the club? Its in my house and runs my VMs and home network.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 14, 2016)

I hope this impresses others as much as it did me.. My XEON at 4.15ghz is running WiiU almost full speed...

Basically PS3/360 era console emulated on PC.

WTF?

I only tried it to see have a laugh, i ended up getting hooked on Mario Kart 8 for a bit, and finishing some races LOL.
It stutters, but it's uber smooth between the stuttering.
33-50FPS.

The emulator is very early stages too so a lot of performance is to be eeked out of it yet... amazing.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 14, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> can I be in the club



Absolutely


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 16, 2016)

After spending some time away, finally rejoined the Xeon club. This is stable, but I want 4.3GHz.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 16, 2016)

Having this on my server with 6GB DDR2 ECC, Asus 7300GT, SoundBlaster Audigy 2 and 3x 146GB SCSI-320 drives: http://ark.intel.com/products/27094/64-bit-Intel-Xeon-Processor-3_00E-GHz-2M-Cache-800-MHz-FSB

Haven't still managed to find anything smart use for that server though. The CPU seems to be similar to Pentium 4 630.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 18, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I hope this impresses others as much as it did me.. My XEON at 4.15ghz is running WiiU almost full speed...
> 
> Basically PS3/360 era console emulated on PC.
> 
> ...


Didn't know this one worked yet, but I own a Wii U so haven't paid much attention. Very nice.


Current rig status. Backed the CPU down to 4.2. Corsair RAM kit on the way to replace the temp PNY set. CPU output tube kink fixed already. Have a lot to do before Quakecon and 90% won't get done 
24pin sleeved extension, 3 slot spaced GPU block, GPU sleeved cables, second rad install, rigid tubing. No time for anything.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 18, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Didn't know this one worked yet, but I own a Wii U so haven't paid much attention. Very nice.
> 
> 
> Current rig status. Backed the CPU down to 4.2. Corsair RAM kit on the way to replace the temp PNY set. CPU output tube kink fixed already. Have a lot to do before Quakecon and 90% won't get done
> ...



Meanwhile, my rig sits on a bed of bubblewrap on my dresser because I don't have a case to fit the SR-2 into.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 76968
> 
> After spending some time away, finally rejoined the Xeon club. This is stable, but I want 4.3GHz.


With that chip for sure you can reach 4.3GHz or more.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> With that chip for sure you can reach 4.3GHz or more.


Heat spikes are crazy with this chip so idk. Don't have a whole lot of time to really tinker with it so 4.2 is fine for now. Plenty fast enough.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 19, 2016)

Not XEON related, but helped a guy hit a nice OC on the stock intel cooler.
Max temp 72c.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Not XEON related


Booooo


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2016)

Let's pretend he said Xeon related


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys i have been running my RAM at 1105mhz.. which is a significant drop in speed from rated 1600, so i lowered my core clocks from 4.15 to 4.0 and bumped the ram and it landed at 1603mhz which is stable, now i run 1.5V ram so just to make sure it remains stable i bumped Dram voltage to 1.54v.

However my ASUS P6X58D-E warns me that anything above 1.65v can damage my hardware, is this real?


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 21, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Guys i have been running my RAM at 1105mhz.. which is a significant drop in speed from rated 1600, so i lowered my core clocks from 4.15 to 4.0 and bumped the ram and it landed at 1603mhz which is stable, now i run 1.5V ram so just to make sure it remains stable i bumped Dram voltage to 1.54v.
> 
> However my ASUS P6X58D-E warns me that anything above 1.65v can damage my hardware, is this real?



If I recall that was a real thing. Quote from Anandtech regarding the DRAM voltage limit:

_"Getting back to that 1.65V warning, Intel is quite serious about this voltage level and is ensuring the board manufacturers remind the users in a variety of ways ranging from statements in the user manuals to various BIOS warnings when changing VDimm above 1.65V. We have been running exhaustive tests at various voltages and firmly believe that if VCore, QPI/IMC Voltage, and VDimm are properly aligned, that running VDimm up to 1.80V should be acceptable with proper cooling and non 24/7 operation."_


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 21, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> If I recall that was a real thing. Quote from Anandtech regarding the DRAM voltage limit:
> 
> _"Getting back to that 1.65V warning, Intel is quite serious about this voltage level and is ensuring the board manufacturers remind the users in a variety of ways ranging from statements in the user manuals to various BIOS warnings when changing VDimm above 1.65V. We have been running exhaustive tests at various voltages and firmly believe that if VCore, QPI/IMC Voltage, and VDimm are properly aligned, that running VDimm up to 1.80V should be acceptable with proper cooling and non 24/7 operation."_


Thanks for that, well RAM is not expensive, i guess i can get a 2133 kit.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 21, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> However my ASUS P6X58D-E warns me that anything above 1.65v can damage my hardware, is this real?


Most older DDR3 ran 1.65V at clocks higher than 1333 and it was much more tolerant to higher voltages (but it was also hotter). New RAM is capable of running faster at much lower voltages, so regardless of this warning you don't need to set it higher than 1.6V unless you want DDR3-1866 to run close to 1866MHz effective, or something like that.
My 6x4GB set ran just fine 1600MHz CL8 @ 1.55V. I only had to raise it to 1.65V once, when I tried to break a 2000MHz barrier on my Rampage II GENE ))
You can try and go higher, but you might want to consider at least some additional cooling. 

If you want to keep your RAM stable at lower voltages - try to lower your timings a bit. Also check UCL.K. It may affect system stability in some cases (recommended 2x RAM speed, but I usually set it slightly higher)


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Most older DDR3 ran 1.65V at clocks higher than 1333 and it was much more tolerant to higher voltages (but it was also hotter). New RAM is capable of running faster at much lower voltages, so regardless of this warning you don't need to set it higher than 1.6V unless you want DDR3-1866 to run close to 1866MHz effective, or something like that.
> My 6x4GB set ran just fine 1600MHz CL8 @ 1.55V. I only had to raise it to 1.65V once, when I tried to break a 2000MHz barrier on my Rampage II GENE ))
> You can try and go higher, but you might want to consider at least some additional cooling.
> 
> If you want to keep your RAM stable at lower voltages - try to lower your timings a bit. Also check UCL.K. It may affect system stability in some cases (recommended 2x RAM speed, but I usually set it slightly higher)



I have an extra multi i can go to with the CPU, but UK is middle of a heat wave right now and my CPU cores are hitting 82c under very heavy load, i'm talking video encoding, so i dropped it to 4.15, now at 4.0 just to gain my ram speed back, if i put her up to the next multi which is the max, it will  be at 4.2ghz again, but voltage takes it over the max temp im happy with.

According to intel, the E5640 max temp is 77c 


Yeah i still not got the H100 hooked up yet.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 21, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I have an extra multi i can go to with the CPU, but UK is middle of a heat wave right now and my CPU cores are hitting 82c under very heavy load, i'm talking video encoding, so i dropped it to 4.15, now at 4.0 just to gain my ram speed back, if i put her up to the next multi which is the max, it will  be at 4.2ghz again, but voltage takes it over the max temp im happy with.
> 
> According to intel, the E5640 max temp is 77c
> 
> ...


That's the downside of E5600-series, it only supports DDR3-1066 natively. You need to find an X5650 or something similar, with DDR3-1333 support. Then you can safely OC your RAM to its fullest potential, while having an option of high and moderate overclock on your CPU.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> That's the downside of E5600-series, it only supports DDR3-1066 natively. You need to find an X5650 or something similar, with DDR3-1333 support. Then you can safely OC your RAM to its fullest potential, while having an option of high and moderate overclock on your CPU.



I was pushing 1600+ on the E5640s, they should be able to handle that fine. 1866 might be a bit trickier but I know it can be done as well.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> That's the downside of E5600-series, it only supports DDR3-1066 natively. You need to find an X5650 or something similar, with DDR3-1333 support. Then you can safely OC your RAM to its fullest potential, while having an option of high and moderate overclock on your CPU.



Well i'm still waiting to see what AMD has with ZEN which is 2017-18 so.... this CPU will definitely last me till then.
I'm unsure if the max speed rating by intel is really anything to go by TBH, Westmere-EP is the same silicon as the 6 core variant, plus all CPU's handle things different to another.

This RAM kit on my AM3 platform managed 1700mhz.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 21, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I was pushing 1600+ on the E5640s, they should be able to handle that fine. 1866 might be a bit trickier but I know it can be done as well.


It is possible and very much doable, but at great cost. you've got to OC the CPU past 4GHz to see 1600MHz effective. 
With 1333 native support you only need a slight 20% overclock to get there.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> It is possible and very much doable, but at great cost.



Depends on the chip and mobo you get.

http://valid.x86.fr/8tycr0

Very little cost, nearly 1800MHz. You are right that it would almost always require 4GHz+ to see that number.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 21, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> It is possible and very much doable, but at great cost. you've got to OC the CPU past 4GHz to see 1600MHz effective.
> With 1333 native support you only need a slight 20% overclock to get there.



Well i will be doing some testing 

I can get to 4.5ghz before i hit my RAM kit limit, which actually lands at 1707 in the bios.





EDIT, i might start using offsets for my overclocks until i get the H100, or i will be cooking the nuts of my poor XEON.

EDIT that went completely wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ended up driving 1.6 volts through my CPU.... LOL

It's all good now though according to my bios, +0465 is 1.6v
So put voltage on AUTO in offset mode, that gave me a base reading of 1.215v i then gave it an offset of +1.000 now i max at 1.315v.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess i have to buy a single 1366 Socket Motherboard to see how far could be push the X5677, i have overclocked a lot i7 but not a Xeon because all what i use are dual socket Motherboard


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I guess i have to buy a single 1366 Socket Motherboard to see how far could be push the X5677, i have overclocked a lot i7 but not a Xeon because all what i use are dual socket Motherboard


Or ask @Fouquin  to sell his SR2


----------



## FireFox (Jul 22, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Or ask @Fouquin  to sell his SR2


He is in America i am in Europe


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 22, 2016)

4.46ghz suicide run.

1700mhz RAM.

http://valid.x86.fr/j7u5am


----------



## FireFox (Jul 22, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> 4.46ghz suicide run.
> 
> 1700mhz RAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 22, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 77157



Well with that run it seemed rock solid, i even posted on that bios setting here... usually when RAM is not stable or CPU needs volts things are sluggish or i get errors, none at all at those settings... you can see even with light load though my noctua cooler has had enough, but i was happy with the bench result.

Can't wait to get her under water, as i said before i'm aiming for 4.7ghz.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello guys, im new to this forum and i just came over from overclock.net and linustechtips. 90% of my used PC builds used Xeons as their workhorse CPU, so im proud to show my most powerful xeon build ive ever done. meet the Dual Xeon X5650 Build aka The Old Skool KILLBOX. this build came at around $350 USD to build since i got a good ass deal on the motherboard and most of the parts lol goodwill FTW! and also had some parts already as well. what makes this PC awesome is for $350 it matches the power of a $1000 i7 5960X CPU alone. but the entire build costed only $350. 

System Specifications: 
CPU: Intel Xeon X5650 Hexa Core Processor (2 processors) @2.67GHz 12 cores 24 threads
Motherboard: Supermicro X8 DTL IF LGA 1366 Dual Socket Motherboard
RAM: 24GB Hynix DDR3 1333MHz ECC Registered Memory
GPU: ASUS GTX 760 2GB GDDR5
Storage: 1x Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7.2k RPM HDD, 1x WD VelociRaptor 160GB 10k RPM HDD, 1x Seagate Barracuda 250GB 7.2k RPM HDD
Cooling: 1x Corsair H70 Core, 1x Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Case: NZXT Tempest EVO
PSU: Antec TP 650W PSU
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 27, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> for $350 it matches the power of a $1000 i7 5960X CPU alone.



Great value, but don't be too disillusioned into thinking that this build will be smacking around a 5960X. Sure you've got more cores and threads, but each thread on the 5960X is near 40% stronger and it has newer instructions to boot. For many things multi-threaded the two systems shouldn't be too far apart assuming the threads are all used as efficiently as possible.

Still, you paid a bit over a third for twice that in performance. Pretty nice.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

Welcome mate, glad you took my advice, LTT is a community of brats mostly, i just have fun on there


----------



## silkstone (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a xeon E3110 which is soon to be replaced with an E5450. Does that count to enter the club?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

silkstone said:


> I have a xeon E3110 which is soon to be replaced with an E5450. Does that count to enter the club?


According to the OP... it counts


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 27, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Great value, but don't be too disillusioned into thinking that this build will be smacking around a 5960X. Sure you've got more cores and threads, but each thread on the 5960X is near 40% stronger and it has newer instructions to boot. For many things multi-threaded the two systems shouldn't be too far apart assuming the threads are all used as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Still, you paid a bit over a third for twice that in performance. Pretty nice.


i know an entire complete PC for $350 vs $1000 for just a CPU alone. it doesn't get any cheaper than this ladies and gentleman... for the applications i used and tested it with, it was able to use all 12 cores and 24 threads thus unleashing the full power of the dual xeons. i agree with you in most applications like gaming and what not it wont be as fast as a 5960x since it cant unleash its full power but when it comes to rendering or heavily multi threaded apps this PC will unleash its full horsepower.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 27, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Welcome mate, glad you took my advice, LTT is a community of brats mostly, i just have fun on there


 i know. i personally like overclock.net, toms hardware, and i want to see how this forum shapes up. LTT is full of rich spoiled kids who don't know squat about hardware at all. all they know is the latest and greatest. not how you can get extreme value for money out of used server hardware or used parts. hell like i said earlier people there think a P45 mobo with a X5460 at 4.0GHz is useless and worthless. they sadly are ignorant to the fact that a 10 year old board with the right CPU will run very well even if its 10 years old.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 27, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> i know. i personally like overclock.net, toms hardware, and i want to see how this forum shapes up. LTT is full of rich spoiled kids who don't know squat about hardware at all. all they know is the latest and greatest. not how you can get extreme value for money out of used server hardware or used parts. hell like i said earlier people there think a P45 mobo with a X5460 at 4.0GHz is useless and worthless. they sadly are ignorant to the fact that a 10 year old board with the right CPU will run very well even if its 10 years old.



It's actually overclock.net that are helping me out with my E3110 to E5450 upgrade. I only lyrics just joined, but the people in that thread seem pretty helpful.

Though, TPU will always be my 'home'


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> 4.4*6*ghz suicide run.
> 
> 1700mhz RAM.
> 
> ...







4.4*8*ghz








I  dont have this particular cpu anymore but yesterday i  sold an E 5620 rig to free up funds for more Xeons.

Im thinking X5677 @5.0 ghz as a target to aim for.....


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4.4*8*ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




H100 gonna crush dem dreams caps, at least i hope...  nice clocks matey 



On another note i finally got banned after saying LTT is a sham and pointed out that the mod only gave me 1 point for calling everyone's mother some awkward things.


It was just for the banter as i can't stand that place, i'm not a troll and here i am my true knowledgable self like i should be, this place is more my style, level headed people with brains 

But yeah it...


----------



## silkstone (Jul 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4.4*8*ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice! Is that an E0 stepping?

I'm disputing whether to get a C0 E5450 or a E0 5440. I'm getting a cheapo HSF, so cooling is going to be the biggest issue for me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> H100 gonna crush dem dreams caps, at least i hope...  nice clocks matey




iirc i got that with MSI pro-E and Corsair H 50.

E 5620   less than a tenner
E 5640   about £ 20.00

both excellent cpus 


I never hit a thermal limit on either CPU ..................dont expect miracles from the H 100.

i genuinely hope you can whizz yours past mine......


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> iirc i got that with MSI pro-E and Corsair H 50.
> 
> E 5620   less than a tenner
> E 5640   about £ 20.00
> ...



Yeah i know i'm not too far away from hitting BCLK limit's but right now i am thermally limited.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

H 100 and  Wendys knicker elastic







it kept my CPU cool but my Wifes pants didnt fall  down as i had hoped.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

LMAO, well you have a mind like me it seems


----------



## silkstone (Jul 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> H 100 and  Wendys knicker elastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic needs to go in the Ghetto mod thread too!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-83#post-3403929


----------



## basco (Jul 27, 2016)

but my Wifes pants didnt fall down as i had hoped
that my my day-thanks


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

basco said:


> but my Wifes pants didnt fall down as i had hoped
> that my my day-thanks


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally decided to push it to 4.3GHz. Sucks down an extra 40W under load but the performance scaled pretty nicely so I won't complain.

Edit: Fixed the vDroop in Cinebench with a quick timing adjustment. Weird issue. Proper score is in the thumbnail up there.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 27, 2016)

What temp would you all recommend on the old 45nm xeons? From memory, 75 C was a good limit, but I get slightly over that when pushing my E3110 to 4ghz.

I just upgraded my cooler from stock to this http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/47/name/SE-90

 I know it's cheap, but spending lots of cash on my htpc  kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2016)

silkstone said:


> What temp would you all recommend on the old 45nm xeons?


Simple answer: lower is better


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh guys something odd.... and has only happened with this CPU and setup, i have since moved all my x58 Pro into a much smaller chassis, as i wanted to downsize but have not bought the case i wanted yet. Well it all went well and now here is the oddity, i see a huge drop in max load temps from my Silverstone, the case is a Xigmatex UTguard but is missing a side panel, no issue obviously.
I am really surprised honestly as my RV02-BW is class leading in cooling... apparently...


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

how much do you think i can sell my X58 PC build for without the GPU and HDD? here are the specs

System Specifications:

CPU: Intel Xeon X5650 OC to @3.6GHz
Motherboard: ASUS P6T X58 Motherboard
RAM: 12GB DDR3
Cooling: Intel i7 Extreme Edition Heatsink LGA 1366
PSU: Rosewell Green 430w PSU
Case: Antec Plusview 1000 AMG
Optical Drive: Sony DVD-RW/CD-RW Drive
Card Reader: HP SD Card Reader

Since i know that an Xeon X5650 overclocked to 3.6GHz is essentially almost identical to an i7 3960x at stock speeds and on par (give or take 5%) with an i7 5820k at stock speeds would $400 for the PC sound like a fair price? $400 is the same price it costs to buy a i7 5820k CPU alone. and last I checked, you can't build anything that has the power of a i7 5820k with all new parts for $400 so i think this is a fair price. what do you guys think about it? i also know that my specific X58 board goes on eBay for around $200 alone...


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

You are selling the Machine with the case and psu included?
If so the price is more than acceptable.
BTW here in Germany a X5650 on ebay cost around 65€/80€, the Motherboard 190€/210€, if i am not wrong you are just removing the HDD and GPU, am i right?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

Your X5650 is still a X5650 regardless of the o/c ..............its not an i7 3960x so you cant correlate these prices.




Here is my X5650 at 4.5ghz

its still a £ 40.00 - 50.00 cpu despite matching (on paper )  i7 6700k or similar at £ 300.00








spend 5 minutes on ebay and you will get a rough idea of what you will get and dont forget the sellers fees. i would suggest selling the parts individually.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You are selling the Machine with the case and psu included?
> If so the price is more than acceptable.
> BTW here in Germany a X5650 on ebay cost around 65€/80€, the Motherboard 190€/210€, if i am not wrong you are just removing the HDD and GPU, am i right?


Yeah I'm just removing my Gtx 760 and my 1tb HDD out of the tower and selling the PC. True the CPU isn't an i7 3960x at the end of the day even when overclocked but it's still comes close to one though. And like I said, I doubt you can build something brand new that comes close to the power of a 3960x/5820k for $400. I know that X58 Boards are expensive and have high resale value but I don't want to deal with the headache of parting out the PC and selling individually even though i would make more money off it that way. I'd rather just sell the PC for a reasonable price and be done with it considering I paid next to nothing to build it. I think I paid $125 total to build this PC. Plus people on Craigslist are cheap asses so most likely I'd have to market the PC there for $500 and say that I'm open to "negotiation" but anything under $400 is unreasonable. I aim to make at least $400 off the PC.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> I think I paid $125 total to build this PC. Plus people on Craigslist are cheap asses so most likely I'd have to market the PC there for $500 and say that I'm open to "negotiation" but anything under $400 is unreasonable. I aim to make at least $400 off the PC.




anything less than trebling your outlay would be unreasonable ?

You should work for Apple...


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 29, 2016)

I could see someone buying it based on the output performance, i mean i spoke with the chap on LTT in PM, i just don't know thw USA market so i could not give a solid answer.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Your X5650 is still a X5650 regardless of the o/c ..............its not an i7 3960x so you cant correlate these prices.
> 
> Here is my X5650 at 4.5ghz
> 
> ...


thats like AMD comparing 2 of thier RX 480 in crossfire vs a single Gtx 1080 in ashes of singularity. Yes the dual RX 480s are faster than the single Gtx 1080 but there is a big cost difference. $400 vs $700, at the end of the day the dual RX 480s aren't a Gtx 1080 but they sure do perform close to one for much less $$$. Most people care about value for money. Not everyone wants to spend $400 alone just on a single 2x1 inch piece of PCB...


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> anything less than trebling your outlay would be unreasonable ?
> 
> You should work for Apple...


well think about it.. I was lucky that I was able to pick up the most expensive part of the build for just $20 thus shaving down the build cost significantly. But if you were to not account that then the board would cost $200, plus the CPU $50, plus the 12gb ddr3 $50, plus the cooler $10, plus the PSU $20 plus the case for $10. Total for just parts if i was not able to get a good ass deal on the board would be roughly $340 then you have to account for the labor of building the PC and testing to make sure everything is working. If people are buying custom built PCs on CL chances are they don't know how to build it themselves...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> well think about it.. I was lucky that I was able to pick up the most expensive part of the build for just $20 thus shaving down the build cost significantly. But if you were to not account that then the board would cost $200, plus the CPU $50, plus the 12gb ddr3 $50, plus the cooler $10, plus the PSU $20 plus the case for $10. Total for just parts if i was not able to get a good ass deal on the board would be roughly $340 then you have to account for the labor of building the PC and testing to make sure everything is working. If people are buying custom built PCs on CL chances are they don't know how to build it themselves...


That's like totaling up the price of the parts in a car, and trying to sell it for that sum. You will only sell a complete sytem for what others are willing to pay, not what you think it is worth.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> thats like AMD comparing 2 of thier RX 480 in crossfire vs a single Gtx 1080 in ashes of singularity. Yes the dual RX 480s are faster than the single Gtx 1080 but there is a big cost difference. $400 vs $700, at the end of the day the dual RX 480s aren't a Gtx 1080 but they sure do perform close to one for much less $$$. Most people care about value for money. Not everyone wants to spend $400 alone just on a single 2x1 inch piece of PCB...




thats not a good comparison to make.




glitchmaster0001 said:


> then you have to account for the labor of building the PC and testing to make sure everything is working. If people are buying custom built PCs on CL chances are they don't know how to build it themselves...




and then try to sell it without GPU and no onboard video output to someone who cant build a pc?


you might do better adding a cheap GTX 970 ( or similar) and selling it as a working ( tested) gaming pc.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That's like totaling up the price of the parts in a car, and trying to sell it for that sum. You will only sell a complete sytem for what others are willing to pay, not what you think it is worth.


 well would you pay $400 alone for a single 2x1 piece of PCB or pay the same amount for a PC with near identical power of the $400 2x1 piece of PCB give or take 5%.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> its still a £ 40.00 - 50.00 cpu despite matching (on paper ) i7 6700k or similar at £ 300.00



Nah, don't compare a 6700K with a X5650 unless you're talking about clock speed, in any case a 6700K is 4.0GHz stock and 4.2GHz turbo boost.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> Yes the dual RX 480s are faster than the single Gtx 1080


Wrong too wrong, we have been talking about this for a long time, forget that urban legend about 2 x 480s are faster than a single 1080.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you might do better adding a cheap GTX 970 ( or similar) and selling it as a working ( tested) gaming pc.


true but a Gtx 970 is expensive... They are not exactly cheap used as of now where I'm at. I can just put a cheap basic video card with it just to get the PC to work and from there they can upgrade to whatever they want. The aim of it is to sell as a versatile platform since the CPU  is great with both workstation and gaming applications I've sold PCs on CL before and 90% of the time I get messages from people asking me if they can get a discount if I sell it to them without the GPU. So now I guess I'll just pair it with a basic gpu just to get a image at the screen. The hdd is something I don't really trust selling used due to security reasons.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wrong too wrong, we have been talking about this for a long time, forget that urban legend about 2 x 480s are faster than a single 1080.


 it's only faster in games that heavily support and have optimization for crossfire. Like ashes of singularity. Other than that a single faster card is always superior


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> it's only faster in games


Wrong once again


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

we all love the old Xeons and we all like to make a financial comparison between what we paid and the potential compared to more recent cpus.

My X5670  cost me 70.00 when it was a 2.9ghz chip.....its still worth 70.00 even if i have o/c ed it to 4.6.....it hasnt suddenly magiced into a 300.00 cpu.

@glitchmaster0001
its very difficult to value the work you put in to the build ......i do it for fun as i expect you did when you built the pc.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nah, don't compare a 6700K with a X5650 unless you're talking about clock speed, in any case a 6700K is 4.0GHz stock and 4.2GHz turbo boost.


Yea I agree with that. Comparing x5650 with i7 3960x is reasonable because its built on the same process node and the x5650 is only 1 gen behind. 3960x is sandy bridge e and x5650 is Westmere ep plus both have 6 core 12 threads


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 29, 2016)

Well this is getting off track real fast.

Simply put i think you can sell it at above average cost as an enire build to someone, you need to make it clear it is overclocked and tuned, it performs similar to a *STOCK XXXXX *

My E5640 is beating the 3960X at stock clocks in single thread by a big run until you clock the 3960X to 4G's and then it's on par with my chip at 4.46ghz.
See Sandy can clock way higher too close to 5ghz without much stress at all.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wrong once again


Keyword game optimization and crossfire support... AOS being a game that has lots of crossfire support and optimizations. Did you not see the AMD live demo at computex in Taiwan this year?


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 77402


SCH00L SH00TER!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> Keyword game optimization and crossfire support... AOS being a game that has lots of crossfire support and optimizations. Did you not see the AMD live demo at computex in Taiwan this year?




this has turned into 2 different threads.

This is the Xeon owners club

NOT

the two versus one gpu debate


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> we all love the old Xeons and we all like to make a financial comparison between what we paid and the potential compared to more recent cpus.
> 
> My X5670  cost me 70.00 when it was a 2.9ghz chip.....its still worth 70.00 even if i have o/c ed it to 4.6.....it hasnt suddenly magiced into a 300.00 cpu.
> 
> ...


But you can though, it's called value for money. $60 CPU when overclocked matches performance of $400 CPU at stock speeds. You do the math in how much performance per dollar you pay and see which one is higher... Sure if you overclock the $400 CPU it's obviously going to be faster but is it worth that extra $$$ for the higher performance? To some people yes. However, to some that are on a really strict budget I don't think so.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> But you can though, it's called value for money. $60 CPU when overclocked matches performance of $400 CPU at stock speeds. You do the math in how much performance per dollar you pay and see which one is higher... Sure if you overclock the $400 CPU it's obviously going to be faster but is it worth that extra $$$ for the higher performance? To some people yes. However, to some that are on a really strict budget I don't think so.





i know and that is exactly why i like them. I have owned several socket 1366 cpus so you are preaching to the converted here...



when my X5670 was new it cost $ 1440
http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

today in the US they are $ 89.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...295831?hash=item1a114b4757:g:w3kAAOSwgApXBBNL


i could liken it to an i7 whatever if i wanted to but its still a $ 89.00 cpu


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i know and that is exactly why i like them. I have owned several socket 1366 cpus so you are preaching to the converted here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes the face value of it is still $89 but the performance value of it sure as hell ain't no $89 FX 6300 budget CPU...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> yes the face value of it is still $89 but the performance value of it sure as hell ain't no $89 FX 6300 budget CPU...




agreed.

My X5670 scored 1035 at R15 








this guy got 1035 with his 6700k








In the UK today a X5670 is 70 quid.................. a 6700k is 280.00..........


but....as many will tell you, the architectures dont compare so we are comparing dried up raisins with plump fresh grapes.....


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> agreed.
> 
> My X5670 scored 1035 at R15
> 
> ...


 yea true but the dried rasians show so much value per dollar you pay. Wow $280 for a 6700k? I live 20 mins away from Intels headquarters and we pay $400 for the 6700k....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> Wow *$*280 for a 6700k




*£* 280.00

sorry i didnt make that clear.


 the i7 is 4 times the price of the X 5670 in the UK


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> agreed.
> 
> My X5670 scored 1035 at R15
> 
> ...


You have 6 cores, he has 4 cores, your Xeon is overclocked at 4.5GHz his 6700K os running at stock, Xeon are better for rendering, CineBench it's kinda a  rendering tester software.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You have 6 cores, he has 4 cores, your Xeon is overclocked at 4.5GHz his 6700K os running at stock, Xeon are better for rendering, CineBench it's kinda a  rendering tester software.


 his is running at 4.8ghz on the i7 6700k look in the CPUz it's more accurate and doesn't lie.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You have 6 cores, he has 4 cores, your Xeon is overclocked at 4.5GHz his 6700K os running at stock, Xeon are better for rendering, CineBench it's kinda a  rendering tester software.




i found a chip that scored the same as mine at R 15 and used that, and the price as a comparison.

if i was to compare it with the i 7 3960x like glitch suggested.........i can buy one of them for £ 150.00.





glitchmaster0001 said:


> his is running at 4.8ghz on the i7 6700k look in the CPUz it's more accurate and doesn't lie.



not strictly speaking correct.

Look at the figures on the left...he ran the test at 4.01ghz. Just cos cpuz shows 4.8 it doesnt mean it will run the test at that speed.
Here is the submission
http://hwbot.org/submission/3007172_andapinchao_cinebench___r15_core_i7_6700k_1035_cb


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> his is running at 4.8ghz


Sorry my bad, in any case 2 more cores for the Xeon make a significant impact.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> .he ran the test at 4.01ghz. Just cos cpuz shows 4.8 it doesnt mean it will run the test at that speed.


My mistake once again, you're right.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 29, 2016)

TRUest words


Caring1 said:


> You will only sell a complete sytem for what others are willing to pay, not what you think it is worth.



Same goes for Second hand parts


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i found a chip that scored the same as mine at R 15 and used that, and the price as a comparison.
> 
> if i was to compare it with the i 7 3960x like glitch suggested.........i can buy one of them for £ 150.00.
> 
> ...


its because I care a lot about value for money when it comes to PCs.  I grew up poor, So I know that I can't justify spending $400 on a 2x1 piece of PCB. If I see a $60 2x1 piece of PCB that can perform close enough to a $400 i7 5820k at stock speeds then I'd say the $60 CPU is a better buy nonetheless.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> TRUest words
> 
> 
> Same goes for Second hand parts


Face value wise yes but performance wise this PC ain't no slacker or Pentium D junker if it can spar with a i7 3960x/5820k and stay within 5%


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> Face value wise yes but performance wise this PC ain't no slacker or Pentium D junker if it can spar with a i7 3960x/5820k and stay within 5%




as a selling point yes....as a selling price point no.

The market rate is what you will get. Try your luck on TPU for sale thread....at least you wont pay sellers fees.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> as a selling point yes....as a selling price point no.
> 
> The market rate is what you will get. Try your luck on TPU for sale thread....at least you wont pay sellers fees.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/


im aiming at Craigslist in my local area. No one in my area is selling an x58 PC and every time I see one even marketed even at high prices it ends up getting sold. the demand for x58 boards are high but the supply of them out there is low. At Least not the cheap Chineseium ones you see on eBay for $80 new.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 29, 2016)

you want to sell a X5650  SYSTEM or in parts  you will get X5650 Prices   any overclock mentioned or performance claims as regards to other systems is Advertising bullshit/Guff
to enhance your selling of a X5650 system
its as plain and simple as that


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> you want to sell a X5650  SYSTEM or in parts  you will get X5650 Prices   any overclock mentioned or performance claims as regards to other systems is Advertising bullshit/Guff
> to enhance your selling of a X5650 system
> its as plain and simple as that


its not bullshit when there are solid evidence and benchmarks to back it up. Sure it's a $60 CPU but still performs like your $400 CPU at stock speeds when it is overclocked. Pretty phenomenal value for money if you ask me... A system that is on par with a CPU that costs $400 alone. That is just crazy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 29, 2016)

It would still be Advertiser selling Bullshit /guff   to extract the highest resale price


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> im aiming at Craigslist in my local area. No one in my area is selling an x58 PC and every time I see one even marketed even at high prices it ends up getting sold. the demand for x58 boards are high but the supply of them out there is low. At Least not the cheap Chineseium ones you see on eBay for $80 new.




It begs the question.

if its so good what are you upgrading to?



Here is an ASUS P6T i have nearly completed for a friend. As soon as Adrian, my postman turns up, i can fit the PSU.




 


I am looking for another 1366 and i like P6T as they are great boards, shame you are so far away.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It begs the question.
> 
> if its so good what are you upgrading to?
> 
> ...


as much I love the insane power that this beast spits out in the end of the day it's just a project PC to me. After the project is done sadly it's time to clear out the bench and make room for another project. Most likely going to be an x79 or a dual 2011 e5 2670 beast. If no one buys the PC for $400 I'll just part it out and sell the board alone for $150 since these boards go on eBay for around $200. My main desktop PC is an AM2+ platform with DDR2 memory. And I'm still rocking it happily.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> as much I love the insane power that this beast spits out in the end of the day it's just a project PC to me. After the project is done sadly it's time to clear out the bench and make room for another project. Most likely going to be an x79 or a dual 2011 e5 2670 beast. If no one buys the PC for $400 I'll just part it out and sell the board alone for $150 since these boards go on eBay for around $200. My main desktop PC is an AM2+ platform with DDR2 memory. And I'm still rocking it happily.




finally...by your own admission your prices are unrealistic.

$ 300 is more sensible i would say for the whole lot, which still gives you $ 150.00 profit for the "work" you put in.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Remember that you are talking about a 2.66GHz, 3.3GHz Turbo boost Cpu. My X5677 is 3.46GHz, 3.73GHz Turbo boost and it cost less than the X5650


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> finally...by your own admission your prices are unrealistic.
> 
> $ 300 is more sensible i would say for the whole lot, which still gives you $ 150.00 profit for the "work" you put in.


ive seen people on Craigslist selling x58 systems with i7 920s for $400 I think the x5650 on x58 at $400 is reasonable considering its performance output. In theory $300 is fair but in my area everything is inflated and I'm going to aim at what the Craigslist market is shaped at in my area


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Remember that you are talking about a 2.66GHz, 3.3GHz Turbo boost Cpu. My X5677 is 3.46GHz, 3.73GHz Turbo boost and it cost less than the X5650




in the UK they are the same price.   £ 45.00 buy it now or best offer so 40.00 is realistic


I am very tempted with the X5677 for my next Xeon.......theres 5.0 ghz in those badboys.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> theres 5.0 ghz in those badboys.


I bet there is


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bet there is




4 cores 8 threads at 5.0ghz for £ 40.00 ............sounds pretty good to me.

Thats one pound per gigahertz per thread if you want to "spin" the maths that way.

still not as good value as E 5620 @ 4.0ghz for £ 7.50  though


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> still not as good value as E 5620 @ 4.0ghz for £ 7.50 though


That's right, but a E5620 at 4.0GHz it's to the limit, you can't push it further otherwise it risk to fail or the Machine will become unstable causing random BSOD, while the X5677 it's a 3.46GHz stock and overclock it to 4.0GHz it's like nothing and there's the possibility to take to 5.0GHz or even more without the risk that the CPU fail.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's right, but a E5620 at 4.0GHz it's to the limit, you can't push it further otherwise it risk to fail or the Machine will become unstable causing random BSOD, while the X5677 it's a 3.46GHz stock and overclock it to 4.0GHz it's like nothing and there's the possibility to take to 5.0GHz or even more without the risk that the CPU fail.




except that the E5620 is 20% of the price of X5677


if i had X5677 i wouldnt pussyfoot around at 4.0ghz ............ it would have to 5.0ghz .....


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> if i had X5677 i wouldnt pussyfoot around at 4.0ghz ............ it would have to 5.0ghz .....


You should get one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

An old school friend said he would call and pay for his daughters Minecraft PC today so i will be "recycling" some of my old parts into a X5677








Phenom ii x 2 550
Gigabyte GA 880 UD2H  i think
8 gb ddr3
Radeon HD 6970

http://hwbot.org/submission/3112327_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_phenom_ii_x2_550_198_cb/


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> An old school friend said he would call and pay for his daughters Minecraft PC today so i will be "recycling" some of my old parts into a X5677


How much cost a X5677 over there?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 29, 2016)

they have accepted my offer of £ 40.00

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331917945535?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> they have accepted my offer of £ 40.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331917945535?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


That's a great deal, go for it, you won't regret


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 29, 2016)

^^^ and its free postage


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> ^^^ and its free postage


Better


----------



## silkstone (Jul 29, 2016)

Sell it for what you can get for it . . . it really doesn't need too much discussion.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 30, 2016)

Reading this thread really makes me want to create a x58 build . . . not because I need to, but because of how much fun overclocking those things would be.

. . . If only the x58 mobos were cheaper. The lowest price I can find locally is $100 or $25 for a broken Rampage II extreme that I could attempt to repair.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 30, 2016)

silkstone said:


> Reading this thread really makes me want to create a x58 build . . . not because I need to, but because of how much fun overclocking those things would be.
> 
> . . . If only the x58 mobos were cheaper. The lowest price I can find locally is $100 or $25 for a broken Rampage II extreme that I could attempt to repair.


you can try an Intel board. I've heard people overclocked those before


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> you can try an Intel board. I've heard people overclocked those before



In Case you Did not Know
All X58 chipset boards are Intel Based
Individual brands may Vary with their ability to overclock


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> In Case you Did not Know
> All X58 chipset boards are Intel Based
> Individual brands may Vary with their ability to overclock


yes I know that since each board has its blck limits. But even with the Intel board you'd be able to pull at least 190 on the blck. Perhaps 200 if you are lucky. People have overclocked the Intel x58 boards before. The cheapest x58 boards out there have to be the Intel dx58so boards and many people have gotten decent overclocked on them.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2016)

I envy you people


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 30, 2016)

silkstone said:


> The lowest price I can find locally is $100



add  $ 8.95  for a 4c/8th E 5620 and you are laughing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...685351?hash=item41aa383827:g:tnoAAOSwLs5XK8Wo




I have used 

ASUS ii ROG extreme  
ASUS P6T Deluxe
MSI Pro E  

and i got the same results with all of them


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2016)

@Knoxx29

what motherboard do you have for your X5677 or what board do you intend to use ??


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 30, 2016)

Anybody here have a Haswell-EP Xeon? I can't figure out why my chip heat spikes so bad.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> what motherboard do you have for your X5677 or what board do you intend to use ??


I already have a Xeon Machine.
It's a dual socket motherboard, I have 2 x X5677 on it, and there is no way to overclock


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2016)

Its just that 


Knoxx29 said:


> I envy you people


maybe time to get a 1p board so you join in the fun then your


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its just that
> 
> maybe time to get a 1p board so you join in the fun then your


It's a long time since i wanted to buy a single socket 1366 board but i always ended up buying dual socket boards, i love 2P machines, after i come back from holiday i am building an i7 Gaming Machine once again, i will sell a few hardwares that i have laying around and with the money that I collect i will get a single 1366 socket board.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's a long time since i wanted to buy a single socket 1366 board but i always ended up buying dual socket boards, i love 2P machines, after i come back from holiday i am building an i7 Gaming Machine once again, i will sell a few hardwares that i have laying around and with the money that I collect i will get a single 1366 socket board.


but man the power consemption on a 2p system is just insane, like my dual x5650s with a GTX 760 was pulling over 700w when i loaded up crysis 3. . Thats just insane... also pulled over 700w when i was running 3dmark firestrike. i think ill stick to a 1p system since power bills here are expensive


----------



## FireFox (Jul 31, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> my dual x5650s with a GTX 760 was pulling over 700w when i loaded up crysis 3.



Uhmmmmm  weird.
2 x X5650s pulling over 760W? Totally absurd.
I have a 4P server with 4 x X5675 + 24 GB Ram sometimes used for crunching and maximum power consumption was 620W.

X5650s - TDP 95W - Clock speed 2.66GHz turbo boost 3.3GHz

X5675 - TDP 95W - Clock speed 3.3GHz turbo boost 3.46GH


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Uhmmmmm  weird.
> 2 x X5650s pulling over 760W? Totally absurd.
> I have a 4P server with 4 x X5675 + 24 GB Ram sometimes used for crunching and maximum power consumption was 620W.
> 
> ...


what graphics card did you have in there?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 31, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> what graphics card did you have in there?


750TI SC


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

My 2p with dual X5650 didnt pull anything like as much as that, ive probably got some wattage figures somewhere.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My 2p with dual X5650 didnt pull anything like as much as that, ive probably got some wattage figures somewhere.


You see, that's what i mean, just his 5650 were acting wierd, over 700W it's ridiculous and as i said before my 4 CPUs were consuming less power than his 2 CPUs.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

Only circumstance i can see is on SR-2 with a big o/c.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> add  $ 8.95  for a 4c/8th E 5620 and you are laughing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...685351?hash=item41aa383827:g:tnoAAOSwLs5XK8Wo
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it wouldn't be much of an improvement over my i5 2500K.

It'd be fun to put in my htpc, but i've just ordered an E5450 to play with and none of the motherboards i've seen would fit


----------



## FireFox (Jul 31, 2016)

silkstone said:


> Yeah, but it wouldn't be much of an improvement over my i5 2500K.
> 
> It'd be fun to put in my htpc, but i've just ordered an E5450 to play with and none of the motherboards i've seen would fit


Unfortunately there is just 3 boards compatible with that Xeon:

Intel
-
S5000PSL


Super Micro Computer
-
X7DAE



Super Micro X7DCA-L

And i don't think they could overclock.
Seriously why are you buying a LGA771


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

I had Supermicro X8STi and you cant o/c with it.


----------



## RCG (Jul 31, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on a E3-1230V5 with an Asrock E3V5 WS board and 32GB ECC 2133 Mem.

Was this or an I7 but also wanted a dev lab for work


----------



## FireFox (Jul 31, 2016)

Let's put it this way: Server Boards - Tyan, Intel, Dell, Supermicro, Asus ect ect ect don't allow you to overclock? It doesn't matter if it's single or dual socket.

If I am not wrong there's a Supermicro socket 2011 that allow you to overclock but all what you gain is 3%/5% of your chip  and the board cost around 500€, not worth at all.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unfortunately there is just 3 boards compatible with that Xeon:



Intel's D5400XS is also compatable and its a duel CPU ( AND OVER C LOCKABLE )
Probably hard to find and expensive   
one word sums that board up
SKULLTRAIL 
 COME ON GUYS  YOU HAVE TO ADMIT  >>  IT .  YOU ALL WANTED ONE WHEN,  IT   CAME OUT


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unfortunately there is just 3 boards compatible with that Xeon:
> 
> Intel
> -
> ...



It's to upgrade my E3110 in the HTPC 

I know what you are going to say next . . .

It won't fit in a skt 775 board . . .

But, I'm going to mod it  I already updated the Bios with the Xeon microcodes in preperation.
After lapping it, I'm hoping to get 4 Ghz, but i'll be more than happy with 3.6.

I'm pretty sure that i'm going to be FSB limited on my mobo. I did manage to get up to 4.1-4.2 GHz stable on the E3110, but that has a slightly higher multiplier.

I had losts of fun with the E3110 doing suicide runs at ~4.5Ghz. That thing was no where near stable with comfortable voltages, but I did get some good benchmark runs out of it.


----------



## RCG (Jul 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Intel's D5400XS is also compatable and its a duel CPU ( AND OVER C LOCKABLE )
> Probably hard to find and expensive
> one word sums that board up
> SKULLTRAIL
> COME ON GUYS  YOU HAVE TO ADMIT  >>  IT   YOU ALL WANTED ONE WHEN IT   CAME OUT




Oh God yes I did


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2016)

On April 18, 2008 Tom's Hardware, reporting from an Overclocking Enthusiast site, reported that an overclocked speed of 6.006 GHz was achieved on an 8-core Skulltrail setup.

6 Ghz ON A DUEL 771   and it could run quad AMD OR quad NVIDA Graphics cards


----------



## FireFox (Jul 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Intel's D5400XS is also compatable and its a duel CPU


That's a Desktop Board


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's a Desktop Board


Actualy its a EATX Server board repurposed for Desktop
it has Server Chipset and Required Server FB DIMMS


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's a Desktop Board



The E54x0 series will fit in almost any LGA775 board, with the right adjustments.

E5450 = Q9650 (but Xeon has lower TDP)

I really wanted to go with an X5470, but they were a little bit out of my price range.
Some of those badboys have been known to go to ~4.5Ghz


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 750TI SC


i had a Gtx 760 and I overclocked it a bit too. Then I swapped it for my friends 970 and overclocked that as well. That probably how I got the insanely high power consumption figures


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 31, 2016)

i have a question guys if im overclocking my X5650 to 3.6GHz should i just replace the stock heatsink for a hyper 212 evo? i saw a guy on craigslist selling his hyper 212 for $15. 

this is the current heatsink i have.  the one on the left


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> should i just replace the stock heatsink for a hyper 212 evo



definitely


i had a stock 970 with my single X5670 @ 4.5ghz and it topped out at 380 w


X5650 is good for 3.9+ all day long


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2016)

Best Advice your Get is Try your Intel heat pipe Cooler ( one on left )
Monitor your Temps and if they are acceptable   >>> job Done
if not get the Evo 212 and again monitor Temps ( lots of us use evo212 and they are good )
Do not use cooler on right   its best used as a paperweight ( it will cool paper ok  )

edit 
the Intel heat pipe cooler  on the left was used on extreme edition CPU's


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Jul 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Best Advice your Get is Try your Intel heat pipe Cooler ( one on left )
> Monitor your Temps and if they are acceptable   >>> job Done
> if not get the Evo 212 and again monitor Temps ( lots of us use evo212 and they are good )
> Do not use cooler on right   its best used as a paperweight ( it will cool paper ok  )
> ...


i know aren't the extreme edition cooler designed to handle high TDP since the extreme chips run really hot?  the thing is i want my PC to be silent as well so thats why i was leaning on getting a 212 evo and just swapping the fan out for one of my spares in my parts bin.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> i know aren't the extreme edition cooler designed to handle high TDP


That's why i suggested you try that cooler 1st   if it works well then you have saved a $ or more


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It begs the question.
> 
> if its so good what are you upgrading to?
> 
> ...





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> An old school friend said he would call and pay for his daughters Minecraft PC today so i will be "recycling" some of my old parts into a X5677
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice rigs.


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Aug 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> That's why i suggested you try that cooler 1st   if it works well then you have saved a $ or more


yeah but dont they sound like a jet? even if they can handle high TDP they still sound like a jet which is something i dont want. id rather it run a little bit hotter but be much more silent.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> yeah but dont they sound like a jet





glitchmaster0001 said:


> this is the current heatsink i have. the one on the left


since you already own one  its up to your judgment as to IF its to loud for you.
IF it is to loud for you then get the evo 212 and run 2 fans in push/pull config ( if you have the clearance Space)


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Aug 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> since you already own one  its up to your judgment as to IF its to loud for you.
> IF it is to loud for you then get the evo 212 and run 2 fans in push/pull config ( if you have the clearance Space)


 would a single fan work though? does it have to be 2?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

Try one......if it is too hot add another. they are easy enough to attach with elastic bands or zip ties if you dont have the correct fittings.

i like rubber.......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

Power saver option is pretty neat


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2016)

Just bought a Xeon E5-2650 so I'll be joining soon


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2016)

Are 1366 still good for gaming though


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

yes you bet it is
@Durvelle27  which one is it? because there is v3\v4
or 12 core or 10 core
because most gyus here are with socket x58 but yours should be socket 2011 ?


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm hitting upwards of 500 FPS on deathmatch servers on CSGO... which is very CPU heavy, never drop below 160FPS.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> yes you bet it is
> @Durvelle27  which one is it? because there is v3\v4
> or 12 core or 10 core
> because most gyus here are with socket x58 but yours should be socket 2011 ?


The E5-2650 is sandybridge 8C/16T

i mentioned 1366 because i was considering getting a X5650


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm thinking about building a cheap gaming rig for my son with one of those 5650 or 5660 Xeon CPUs since they're cheap to find. But i cant really get any info what mainboards i can use? Could you help me out?`Thank you!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

*List of X58 motherboards and reviews

https://hardforum.com/threads/list-of-x58-motherboards-and-reviews.1362227/*


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Aug 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *List of X58 motherboards and reviews
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/list-of-x58-motherboards-and-reviews.1362227/*



cool thanks! so it has to any x58 board am i right?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

As far as i know, yes, though sometimes they need a BIOS update.

Just type "X58 motherboard" into ebay or whatever.


The cheapest, best value combo i have built was

MSI Pro - E with Xeon  E5620

then spend as much as you can on a GPU


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

high end board is best if you can find one reasonably priced
Suggest you start reading post 1 in thread and work your way to end (your glean usefull info on the way )
look at peoples Spec's
see what they have and often people post performance figs for their Rig
then you can decide what board you think will be Suitable
you can then Search ebay/craigslist for the board you want
Your come across other boards that may be Acceptable

AVOID The Boards of unknown Brands ( mainly Chinese knock offs and refurbished)


----------



## glitchmaster0001 (Aug 1, 2016)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Hey guys! I'm thinking about building a cheap gaming rig for my son with one of those 5650 or 5660 Xeon CPUs since they're cheap to find. But i cant really get any info what mainboards i can use? Could you help me out?`Thank you!


X58 boards are generally quite expenisive and overpriced if you ask me.. but if you really want an X58 system try those Intel DX58SO boards. they are around $100 and do a pretty good job for the money. can get up to 3.8Ghz no problem on them.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Aug 1, 2016)

glitchmaster0001 said:


> X58 boards are generally quite expenisive and overpriced if you ask me.. but if you really want an X58 system try those Intel DX58SO boards. they are around $100 and do a pretty good job for the money. can get up to 3.8Ghz no problem on them.



Thx will look into that but since I'm in germany my selection is pretty much nonexistent ^^ I saw MSI Pro and ASUS Sabertooth Mainboards for around 90€. This Mainboard+5650+24gb of ram at like 280€. Would buy that in a heartbeat if i had the money now haha ^^

Edit:

Will be a 500w supply be more than enough?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> I saw MSI Pro and ASUS Sabertooth Mainboards for around 90€


The MSI pro is a good capable board   i have one  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  had one and for 90€ a good deal if board is fully working
the sabertooth is a class above the MSI and providing its also good would be the better choice in this case
Don't hang around at 90€ they will both go quickly


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Will be a 500w supply be more than enough?



depends on your o/c and gpu, with one gpu you will be fine.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Aug 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> depends on your o/c and gpu



yeah thats right, gotta look into power consumption excactly what numbers are needed, propably just a quick google. gpu i think something aroung 100€, maybe a 770 or the like



dorsetknob said:


> The MSI pro is a good capable board   i have one  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  had one and for 90€ a good deal if board is fully working
> the sabertooth is a class above the MSI and providing its also good would be the better choice in this case
> Don't hang around at 90€ they will both go quickly



okay now i pretty much all i need to know there is, i hope this will go swimmingly so me and my son can start gaming together ^^


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

@silentbogo promised me he would beat my X5650 score




 







@n3v3rm1nd 

have a look at E5640 as a 4  core 8 thread alternative to X 5650 if you want to save money. Half the price.
http://ark.intel.com/products/47923/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5640-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Aug 1, 2016)

> @n3v3rm1nd
> 
> have a look at E5640 as a 4  core 8 thread alternative to X 5650 if you want to save money. Half the price.
> http://ark.intel.com/products/47923/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5640-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI



holy shit still 4,4ghz? And its only 25€!! lool amazing ... this will be a feast ^^ Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

i think the general consensus of   opinion is that 4 cores is enough for todays games. If you save E 30 on the cpu you can get a better gpu which will make gaming that much better.

Could be the difference in getting a 770 or a 970


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 1, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
I will, right after it gets just a bit cooler. 
At 40°C on the second floor(~34° outside) I can barely manage to run my phone without burning and explosions.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Aug 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i think the general consensus of   opinion is that 4 cores is enough for todays games. If you save E 30 on the cpu you can get a better gpu which will make gaming that much better.
> 
> Could be the difference in getting a 770 or a 970



Thats right! Thanks to everyone now i have some really really good suggestions


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2016)

basco said:


> yes you bet it is
> @Durvelle27  which one is it? because there is v3\v4
> or 12 core or 10 core
> because most gyus here are with socket x58 but yours should be socket 2011 ?


I have both sockets, a few X58 and one E5 2670 - socket 2011.

@n3v3rm1nd

As @CAPSLOCKSTUCK mentioned on post #829 that 4 cores for gaming are more than enough and i agree with that, I would like to suggest you a 4 cores X5677
3.46GHz, turbo boost 3.73GHz, it cost around 55€/60€,  that's just a suggestion, maybe you could take it in consideration.



Durvelle27 said:


> Just bought a Xeon E5-2650 so I'll be joining soon


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have both sockets, a few X58 and one E5 2670 - socket 2011.
> 
> @n3v3rm1nd
> 
> ...


I prefer 6C/12T or 8C/16T

As i do more then just game


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I prefer 6C/12T or 8C/16T


Get an E5 2670.

I am right now trying to overclock my 2670, let's see how far i can push it on air.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

My P6X58 D-E was only 95 quid shipped, you get 16 phase VRM design and basically a P6T Deluxe without the ROG or gaming orientated design, basically like a ROG vs a WS board, very high end or high end just not labelled as ROG .


EIDT board was 95 not 115.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a short question.

When you guys overclock the Xeons do you disable the turbo mode or do you leave it enable?

Thanks.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a short question.
> 
> When you guys overclock the Xeons do you disable the turbo mode or do you leave it enable?
> 
> Thanks.


For me i left everything on, i get an extra speed bin if i leave it on, multi goes to 21 instead of the limited 20.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> For me i left everything on, i get an extra speed bin if i leave it on, multi goes to 21 instead of the limited 20.


Any settings in the Bios that I should take in consideration while overclocking?


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Any settings in the Bios that I should take in consideration while overclocking?


Just your usual stuff like load line caliberation etc, turn it to the max.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Just your usual stuff like load line caliberation etc, turn it to the max.


CPU voltage, how much should i use?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> CPU voltage, how much should i use?


It depends on cooling and how lucky you were with you CPU sample. If your temps go high with moderate overclock - keep it near 1.35. If temps seem normal - you may go as high as 1.4 on air (I'd probably go that high only on water for every day use).

For higher overclocks I usually disable all spread spectrum options, and all virtualization features.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 4, 2016)

Well after extensive testing i cannot run my RAM at rated speeds, the CPU don't like it.

It seems to be the RAS ratings with my Hyper X kit...


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 5, 2016)

Decided to put my CPU to full use and stream some PS2 emulation with TEKKEN 5 

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90

This is where this XEON flexes it's muscles, aint no AMD FX keeping up with this, emulating PS2 full speed without hiccups and streaming at the same time LMAO.

Sadly i am limited to my internets upload speed of 750 KBPS but encoding quality is maxed out. If anythng gives it a PS2 look lol.


----------



## basco (Aug 5, 2016)

cant remember bout the xeons but the i7-920 was easier to overclock on uneven multipliers then on even. so yeah 19 or 21


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 5, 2016)

Another note don't play TEKKEN 5 Arcade mode, once you get up to the high ranks the AI becomes button readers and is mega hard.

Here you can watch the full stream as it's saved.

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90/v/81890813


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

What do you guys think of the E55xx/E56xx series


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

I dont know anything about E55 series but i have used E5620 and E5640.


They are both incredible value for money in my opinion.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I dont know anything about E55 series but i have used E5620 and E5640.
> 
> 
> They are both incredible value for money in my opinion.


I'm looking at a E5640 for $12, E5630 $8, and E5620 $5


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm looking at a E5640 for $12



It's the CPU i run, i can throw anything at it and it will just mince it.

Everything on show is at 4.15ghz with a GPU bottleneck in bigger games - GTX 670.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

i know i'm bombing the thread 

just trying to get an idea

What about the W35xx series


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 5, 2016)

It's the XEON owners thread it's on topic so not bombing anything 

As for the W series i have no clue but if they are X58 expect the same or similar performance to the E5000 series, though i think the E series are better as they are 32nm.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> It's the XEON owners thread it's on topic so not bombing anything
> 
> As for the W series i have no clue but if they are X58 expect the same or similar performance to the E5000 series, though i think the E series are better as they are 32nm.


So from my research

The W35xx series are the direct equavlent to the i7-900 series

W3520 - i7 920
W3530 - i7 930
W3540 - i7 940
W3550 - i7 950

Etc...

And i just scored a W3540 for $3.02

They seem to easily hit above 4GHz as well


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> So from my research
> 
> The W35xx series are the direct equavlent to the i7-900 series
> 
> ...



Yeah just use more power and will need a bit more voltage.

Great buy mate.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Yeah just use more power and will need a bit more voltage.
> 
> Great buy mate.


I don't mind power usage 

Mind you i had a 8350 @5.4GHz

Hopefully i can get it above 4.6GHz

Also thank you for all your help. It's greatly appreciated


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2670358_polroger_cinebench___r15_xeon_w3540_712_cb


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> http://hwbot.org/submission/2670358_polroger_cinebench___r15_xeon_w3540_712_cb


What type of cooling


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

The submission says custom water.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The submission says custom water.


I didn't click the link only viewed image


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

$ 3.02 for a cpu that can do that.........well done....

i think you should contact the vendor and apologize for robbing him....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> $ 3.02 for a cpu that can do that.........well done....


Now i just need to find a board 

And yea was definitely a steal


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Now i just need to find a board
> 
> And yea was definitely a steal



28 minutes left.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-GA...163578?hash=item2ef2646dba:g:ktEAAOSwdzVXmmH7


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Now i just need to find a board



I have a couple of the dual processor boards with chips, coolers, and ram that I'm going to be listing very very soon. Probably this weekend. They are 1366 2P Intel boards and one has the 5500 series chips and the other has hex core 5600 chips.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I have a couple of the dual processor boards with chips, coolers, and ram that I'm going to be listing very very soon. Probably this weekend. They are 1366 2P Intel boards and one has the 5500 series chips and the other has hex core 5600 chips.


I'm looking for desktop boards only


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok someone offered me a ASUS P6T for $85 but it doesn't list any support for Xeon processors 

Before i pull the trigger does anyone have experience with thus board


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ok someone offered me a ASUS P6T for $85 but it doesn't list any support for Xeon processors
> 
> Before i pull the trigger does anyone have experience with thus board




I had that series of boards and ran a hex core Xeon in it.

So, to answer your question; you bet it supports the Xeon processors. Hopefully the seller has the latest bios installed.

Edit: Found this: http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=60&cpuList=Asus P6T SE


I was actually running one of the 5639 chips in the one I had.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ok someone offered me a ASUS P6T for $85 but it doesn't list any support for Xeon processors
> 
> Before i pull the trigger does anyone have experience with thus board



Yes it does.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

Use this to easily update the BIOS

http://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/get/asus_update_utility,1.html

i have used 4 core and 6 core on that board with exxcellent results


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you so much guys

I guess i know the board I'm getting

Last thing now is RAM and GPU


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yep, and at $85 your just not going to find a better x58 motherboard any cheaper!!! And they are great motherboards. 

If you found it over at [H] it might be my old board.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 6, 2016)

Errr with that butt on show yes i would do it too :O

Anyway that P6T is basically the same board as mine just no Sata 6G or USB 3.
16 phase VRM's


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2016)

Actually it's a ASUS P6T Deluxe but i snagged it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

Heres one i  had here till 4 days ago.
E 5620
GTX 680


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2016)

Has lastest BIOs revision thankfully


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

I just ran the bench on CPUZ and compared my X5670 @ 3.5 ghz to i7 3960x @ 3.3ghz


the results made me smile



 

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/twyxj8


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah my Quad XEON thrashes Sandy until you clock it to around 4ghz, Sandy then matches... then you can OC Sandy much higher... Westmere dies in shame, but damn Sandy is only around 10% faster per clock.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

Then i o/c ed it a bit more


http://valid.x86.fr/bench/ckgnj2


I guess i am top of the list till someone beats me.......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

sorry about the double post.........



http://valid.x86.fr/bench/0wc2tp


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh nice they have a little leaderboard now?

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/l6q022

Pretty sweet.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 7, 2016)

for those who missed it


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> for those who missed it



The one thing to really highlight is that this is only with version 1.77 at the moment.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 7, 2016)

I saw the manual listed ECC

But does anyone know for sure if the P6T Series supports ECC RAM

If so that would be awesome


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

I did some overclock on my E5-2670 and the results are S@³%&?%&$

Cpu running at stock + all cores enable.







CPU overclocked,  just 6 cores enable, i wasn't possible to get that overclock with 8 cores enable.








CPU overclocked at 3.4GHz but just 4 cores enable.





It looks like the 2670 it is not good for overclock or maybe i am a bad overclocker


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 7, 2016)

A shame those chips are locked down so much.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> A shame those chips are locked down so much.


I did all possible settings ( voltages, ram ovetclock ect ect ect) but nothing worked.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Let's say that the X56xx series are unbeatable.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Let's say that the X56xx series are


The LAST GREAT OVER CLOCKABLE INTEL CPU


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 7, 2016)

They sadly are for Xeon CPU's.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> They sadly are for Xeon CPU's.


Sorry but i am confused, what's for Xeon CPU's?


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry but i am confused, what's for Xeon CPU's?



The last good overclockers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

Let me enlighten you @Knoxx29
Intel has not produced a CPU that overclocks as well as the X56** Series  "Since the x56**" Series"

That's why i said


dorsetknob said:


> The LAST GREAT OVER CLOCKABLE INTEL CPU


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Let me enlighten you @Knoxx29
> Intel has not produced a CPU that overclocks as well as the X56** Series  "Since the x56**" Series"
> 
> That's why i said


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

@dorsetknob maybe i have a surprise for you, but at the moment it's in standby
I will let you know soon.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

Intrigued !! A free x5675


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Intrigued !! A free x5675


Something better than that


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

Your old duel 1366 board   ( i got 2 X5650's i can fit )

PS postage is about 20 euro thingies don't mind paying that for a free board


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Your old duel 1366 board   ( i got 2 X5650's i can fit )
> 
> PS postage is about 20 euro thingies don't mind paying that for a free board


Sorry to disappoint you but it's nothing related to gifts


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 7, 2016)

:O


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 7, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I saw the manual listed ECC
> 
> But does anyone know for sure if the P6T Series supports ECC RAM
> 
> If so that would be awesome


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 7, 2016)

No one needs ECC RAM for general use.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> No one needs ECC RAM for general use.


+1


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I saw the manual listed ECC


But it can use regular Ram too.



Durvelle27 said:


> If so that would be awesome


Why?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> No one needs ECC RAM for general use.


It's readly cheap to aqcuire

Thats why i asked


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I did some overclock on my E5-2670 and the results are S@³%&?%&$
> 
> Cpu running at stock + all cores enable.
> 
> ...



You need an E5-1620, E5-1650 or E5-1660 to have any kind of OC fun with SB-EP Xeons. All three have partially unlocked multipliers, with the E5-1650 and 1660 going up to x57.

Westmere can be beat, but only in single-socket.

http://valid.x86.fr/zjumv1


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/zjumv1


It doesn't show what kind of cooler he/she has used.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It doesn't show what kind of cooler he/she has used.



That was my validation, and it was cooled with an H80i on the "Quiet Performance" settings with push-pull.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> That was my validation, and it was cooled with an H80i on the "Quiet Performance" settings with push-pull.


Amen 

How much did you pay for the CPU?


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Amen
> 
> How much did you pay for the CPU?



$125. Bought it because I picked up a P9X79 at a local shop for about $75 and figured the Xeon would make a pretty badass machine. It did.

Don't get me wrong, I certainly wouldn't have tracked down and paid a good chunk for Westmere if I thought it was bad, but SB-EP and a few IVB-EP Xeons have partially unlocked multipliers and will just thrash Westmere.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> $125. Bought it because I picked up a P9X79 at a local shop for about $75 and figured the Xeon would make a pretty badass machine. It did.


The cheapest one here cost 169€


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The cheapest one here cost 169€



That's a shame. For awhile in January it was looking like X79 was going to finally take the place of X58 in the low-cost high-computing arena of the used markets, but then the prices on everything skyrocketed. X79 used costs more than X99 new in many cases.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> That's a shame. For awhile in January it was looking like X79 was going to finally take the place of X58 in the low-cost high-computing arena of the used markets, but then the prices on everything skyrocketed. X79 used costs more than X99 new in many cases.


Don't get me wrong but I bet a X5677/X5675 or X5690 would overclock higher.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't get me wrong but I bet a X5677/X5675 or X5690 would overclock higher.



Only because the multi on the E5-16xx series is limited under x60. I know on water alone the E5-1650 V1 can see 5.3GHz. Under LN2 Westmere will see higher clocks but in a daily configuration the SB-EP would likely be a better choice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 7, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> You need an E5-1620, E5-1650 or E5-1660 to have any kind of OC fun with SB-EP Xeons. All three have partially unlocked multipliers, with the E5-1650 and 1660 going up to x57.
> 
> Westmere can be beat, but only in single-socket.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zjumv1




Any difference with H/T on ?


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Any difference with H/T on ?



4.9GHz with HT on. The H80i was struggling at that point and I wasn't sure it would do it. Would expect to see 5.1GHz with a slightly larger AIO or a custom loop.

The nicest thing about the 1650 is that under 4.6GHz it only needs 1.2v. You can get a 30% OC with the voltage on the stock turbo setting.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 7, 2016)

5ghz should be solid on that with a custom loop and HT on.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

Wait wait, maybe that's what i am doing wrong, when overclocking a Xeon is it better with or without HT?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

Slightly higher overclock = No ht ( +>2 to 300 mhtz on average )
more performance with ht but slightly more volts ( more power needed + more heat )

PS   it also depends on what you get in that great silicon lottery


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Slightly higher overclock = No ht ( +>2 to 300 mhtz on average )
> more performance with ht but slightly more volts ( more power needed + more heat )
> 
> PS   it also depends on what you get in that great silicon lottery


But i also noticed that he change the multipler to 50.0 while i tried to change it and it doesn't go any higher than 26, why is that?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

Not sure who /what your on about
different models have different multiplier's range available/set


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Not sure who /what your on about
> different models have different multiplier's range available/set


Maybe i am setting the CLK to high, I had it at 106.2 and @Fouquin had it at 100.8.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe i am setting the CLK to high, I had it at 106.2 and @Fouquin had it at 100.8.



There are two forms of overclocking, base frequency overclocking and frequency multiplier overclocking. Base frequency is the 100MHz number that you were playing with, while frequency multiplier is the x26 that you can't increase.

The Xeon E5-2670 has a locked frequency multiplier, I.E. Intel has locked it to x26 (26x100 for stock clock not including the turbo clock) so your option for altering clockrate is via base frequency only. Sandy-Bridge and later are hard to overclocking via base frequency due to a more complicated architecture, to put it simply.

The Xeon E5-1650 has a partially unlocked frequency multiplier, with a range of x8 to x57. This means to overclock the 1650 you simply increase the multiplier and leave the base frequency on 100.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 7, 2016)

So anyone to chime in for ECC


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2016)

More Expensive than desktop..........> not needed 
only preferred when used in server environment/applications
less easy to overclock.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> More Expensive than desktop..........> not needed
> only preferred when used in server environment/applications
> less easy to overclock.



ECC DDR3 is cheaper overall actually. 64GB costs about $100 on eBay while a comparable DRAM setup for a standard PC can easily run twice that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 7, 2016)

when i bought some it was dead cheap, its sold as server ram so its not nearly as sellable.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Tomgang


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> guess one or the other is not going to Germany  Then according to this


Sorry to disappoint ya but one is coming home


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> ECC DDR3 is cheaper overall actually. 64GB costs about $100 on eBay while a comparable DRAM setup for a standard PC can easily run twice that.


Much much cheaper


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Much much cheaper


I bought 24GB for 96€


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bought 24GB for 96€


I see 24GB for $35 USD

That's why i asked about ECC support 

It's very affordable and offers good performance and stability


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> It's very affordable and offers good performance and stability


+1


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 8, 2016)

So ECC is cheaper but can it OC?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> So ECC is cheaper but can it OC?


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 9, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> So ECC is cheaper but can it OC?


My Hynix 4Gbit MFR based Reg ECC DDR3 sticks did DDR3-2400 no problem, scaling was basically identical to their non-ECC counterparts.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Happy Birthday @Tomgang



Thanks but that is a mean prank  (and i cant sit down now for like 14 days you jerk) and those who pranks me gets hurt. A good virtual kick works every time


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2016)

just checking in. xeon is still running strong after all this time!!!


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

My SR 2 has arrived today.


The Machine it's working, my main concern was the Ram, I had 4 x 2Gb lying around and decide to give it a try, it looks like the board works with any DDR3, after i put all together and installed W7 Ultimate i did a bios update.

Overclock?

Yes i will after i get the 24GB G.Skill RipjawsX that i have ordered yesterday.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Where's a drooling emote when you need one.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

G.Skill PC3-14900 8GB (1866 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit

24Gb is on the way


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> G.Skill PC3-14900 8GB (1866 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit
> 
> 24Gb is on the way


Ah the joy of spending "Deutchmarks" for the love of tech (I'm envyious )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 12, 2016)

the ram wont make any difference to the cpu o/c.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2016)

Preping my case for my new build that will utilize a custom loop






And my W3540 also arrived


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2016)

That board looks soooo familiar @Knoxx29 

Glad it got there in one piece


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

bogmali said:


> That board looks soooo familiar @Knoxx29
> 
> Glad it got there in one piece


Looks familiar to me too

Are you sure that board is used?
It looks like brand new, no dust, no finger print, no a singer scratch, nothing nothing nothing, you kept that board in very good conditions, my respect Sir 

I got it this morning, I had to go to work today but i called and lied saying that i was sick  i couldn't wait till tonight to put all together 



dorsetknob said:


> Ah the joy of spending "Deutchmarks" for the love of tech (I'm envyious )


we don't have Deutschmarks any more


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My SR 2 has arrived today.
> 
> 
> The Machine it's working, my main concern was the Ram, I had 4 x 2Gb lying around and decide to give it a try, it looks like the board works with any DDR3, after i put all together and installed W7 Ultimate i did a bios update.
> ...



Welcome to the club, my friend.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> knoxx started the club
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/


I was talking about the SR-2 club.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 12, 2016)

I worked it out just after i posted. I thought surely he knows who started the club. 

Hence the deletion when i checked your specs.

It was either that or just plain jealousy..


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 12, 2016)

My PC is faster than another guys 6600K + GTX 1070 in CSGO, like over 2x faster, he barely get's more than 130FPS, whilst i can hit upwards of 500.

Don't know what's going on there.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 12, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I was talking about the SR-2 club.



IS there One on TPU  ??????
Expect its kind of lone ly in there 
Now you have a Friend


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 12, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> IS there One on TPU  ??????
> Expect its kind of lone ly in there
> Now you have a Friend



SR-2 even when X58 was the best was rare lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 12, 2016)

I Wanted skulltrail 
I Wanted SR2 
My pockets have holes in them ( i have no money )
Still trousers with holes in the pockets still contain hope


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

I know that i said that i was going to overclock when i get the new Ram but i couldn't wait

Everything is default except that i increased the bus speed at 138.

Result: 3.70GHz


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know that i said that i was going to overclock when i get the new Ram but i couldn't wait
> 
> Everything is default except that i increased the bus speed at 138.
> 
> ...



That is a nice CPU


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you sure that board is used?
> It looks like brand new, no dust, no finger print, no a singer scratch, nothing nothing nothing, you kept that board in very good conditions, my respect Sir



It has been used and abused I just like keeping them clean and intact


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

bogmali said:


> It has been used and abused I just like keeping them clean and intact




Dont forget that you have to send me something


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> IS there One on TPU  ??????
> Expect its kind of lone ly in there
> Now you have a Friend


There are literally dozens of us!


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

Time to Watercooler those Cpu


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Time to Watercooler those Cpu



4.5GHz incoming ya?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Time to Watercooler those Cpu




I'll fire up the other SR-2 w/X5670's tonight and see what those settings were


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I had to go to work today but i called and lied saying that i was sick  i couldn't wait till tonight to put all together




 Man, I don't blame ya there bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been sitting on an Intel DX79SI for a couple days debating if I want to post it up for sale.

Before I do, anyone here looking for a X79 board for some SB/IVB Xeon fun? Giving you lot some first dibs if you were in the market for a board but maybe got scared by the scalper's pricing on eBay.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I've been sitting on an Intel DX79SI for a couple days debating if I want to post it up for sale.
> 
> Before I do, anyone here looking for a X79 board for some SB/IVB Xeon fun? Giving you lot some first dibs if you were in the market for a board but maybe got scared by the scalper's pricing on eBay.



There is a member on this thread that is asking, hit him up.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> 4.5GHz incoming ya?


Or course 4.5GHz/4.7Ghz 



bogmali said:


> I'll fire up the other SR-2 w/X5670's tonight and see what those settings were


I would really appreciate it



stinger608 said:


> Man, I don't blame ya there bro!!!!!!!!



anxiety was too much


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

bogmali said:


> There is a member on this thread that is asking, hit him up.


Done. 

Can't help him get the CPU though, can't seem to find any of mine.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Done.
> 
> Can't help him get the CPU though, can't seem to find any of mine.




Right around your neighborhood....I would snatch it if I still had my Giga board


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2016)

bogmali said:


> Right around your neighborhood....I would snatch it if I still had my Giga board



Yep right down the hill. I was thinking of grabbing an E5-2640 since those were on eBay for $40 each last I looked. If I actually needed this board for anything I'd get another E5-1650. Those are great fun.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 12, 2016)

Just to prove a point... Sandy Bridge really is not that much faster than Westmere.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...suONtRCte51GHKdgA7ciL76mBs/edit#gid=485052351


My result is bottom of page, check the two 2600K results.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 14, 2016)

What do you think, nice match?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/powe...ddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-188-pc.html


----------



## FireFox (Aug 14, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> What do you think, nice match?
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/powe...ddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-188-pc.html


I can't give you an opinion because i have never used AMD cards


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

Time to post some Numbers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 15, 2016)

Lovely


Have you gone any higher on BCLK ?




Some examples
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224818

http://hwbot.org/submission/1012767_fitseries3_cpu_frequency_2x_xeon_x5677_4700.95_mhz


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Lovely
> 
> 
> Have you gone any higher on BCLK ?
> ...



Yes i did, i increased it to 163 and turned on Load line calibration for stability and got 4.4 but temperatures were too high 75c and i don't dare to go further until i don't have a watercooling system.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> i don't dare to go further until i don't have a watercooling system.




Very wise.

My H100 has gone "phut" so im on stock clocks for the time being.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My H100 has gone "phut


What happened?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 16, 2016)

I was doing some cable management and shorted 2 cables.

A pop, a smell and 25 quid down the drain.

I bought it cheap as it had no fans and a small bruise across 3 fins of the rad.

I will probably ghetto a solution if i cant find a replacement on ebay. Running at 3.2 ghz temporarily is ok for now i suppose

If i get X5677 i will defo need water cooling to hit 5.0 so i may have to sell my X5670 to fund the cooler.

Im starting to think that 8 threads at 5.0ghz would suit me better than 12 threads at 4.4ghz

The H50 pump is stronger than the H100 so i may get a 2nd user H50 and use the big rad off the broken H100. I need to spend time on ebay looking at options. Im in no hurry as i havent closed the deal on X5677.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2016)

Air or Water guys


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Air or Water guys


I hope you are Jokingof course WATER

Btw, depending how far you want to push your CPU.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hope you are Jokingof course WATER
> 
> Btw, depending how far you want to push your CPU.


4.6 and above


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> 4.6 and above


You have answered your question.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You have answered your question.




Alright so my custom loop is ok


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright so my custom loop is ok


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 19, 2016)

Soon.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 78045
> 
> Soon.


Which one is that?


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which one is that?



E5-2660 V3 sample. 10 cores, 2.7GHz. Possibly unlocked though if the seller is to be believed.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> E5-2660 V3



http://www.game-debate.com/hardware/index.php?pid=2167&cpu=Xeon E5-2660 v3

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/int...base-33ghz-turbo-96gt-s-25mb-cache-105w-cpu-r

I dont know which one to believe


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> http://www.game-debate.com/hardware/index.php?pid=2167&cpu=Xeon E5-2660 v3
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/int...base-33ghz-turbo-96gt-s-25mb-cache-105w-cpu-r
> 
> I dont know which one to believe



Believe neither, go straight to the source for that info: http://ark.intel.com/products/81706/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-v3-25M-Cache-2_60-GHz

Also the samples don't have the same clockrate, nor even core stepping.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Also the samples don't have the same clockrate, nor even core stepping.


I know that.
I hope is has unlocked multiplier.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 19, 2016)

Update on X58 pro.

Disabled C states and all power saving options because CPU was not going to max clocks with emulators etc which need those CPU cycles.

New CPU-Z has CPU's added.



 



It's great even GTA IV will hold almost solid 60 if i don't max my GPU.. this is with an ENB maxing the 670.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Update on X58 pro.
> 
> Disabled C states and all power saving options because CPU was not going to max clocks with emulators etc which need those CPU cycles.
> 
> ...



Off topic

which screenshoter do you use?

Back on topic

Disabled C states?

is your CPU constantly running at 4.1GHz?


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Off topic
> 
> which screenshoter do you use?



I just print screen then paste in paint, and cut stuff that is not needed or is private.

Or you mean the video? Shadowplay on desktop setting.

Yes CPU is now stuck at 4155mhz lol.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I just print screen then paste in paint, and cut stuff that is not needed or is private.
> 
> Or you mean the video? Shadowplay on desktop setting.
> 
> Yes CPU is now stuck at 4155mhz lol.


I meant the CPU-Z screenshot.

Btw, i edited my previous post.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 19, 2016)

Will upload a vid of my chip on desktop use, remember the stuff i test is on my Samsung Spinpoint F3 which is performing well above average.
XEON is a monster for desktop use, will throw some Gamecube and PS2 at it, show you that a locked in clock will diminish any kind of frame drop, when it was on power save the clock speed drop = split second micro pauses.

I will also run Tekken Tag Tournament in software mode using absolutely 100% of the CPU to become the Playstation 2 which is also far more accurate PS2 emulation.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Yes CPU is now stuck at 4155mhz lol.


I couldn't see my CPU running at constantly speeds, that's why i always do Dinamic Overclock.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I couldn't see my CPU running at constantly speeds, that's why i always do Dinamic Overclock.


Only really needed for emulation because you need every bit of CPU cycles the CPU can give, this is the same on newer chips too, if it downclocks then it loses speed or it causes frame time variance from the clocks going up and down. PCSX2 in hardware mode is limited to 3 cores where as i have 8 threads so the CPU will never be maxed out.

Software mode i can give it the full 8 threads but only really scales to 6.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 20, 2016)

If you have good eyes you should notice the XEON with locked 4155mhz is smoother at 60FPS than the XEON with power save states enabled even though it is still 60FPS.

Do note the audio is an encoding bug with the not so smooth one.


60FPS power save states enabled.










60FPS States disabled and locked at 4155mhz, i added Dolphin too Gamecube emulator.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 21, 2016)

Streaming some PS2 games on my XEON if you interested.

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90


----------



## FireFox (Aug 22, 2016)

Guys i need some opinions/advices

would be worth to upgrade from X5677 to X5687?

X5677 4 cores, 3.46 GHz turbo 3.73 GHz
TDP 130 W 


X5687 4 cores, 3.6 GHz turbo 3.86 GHz
TDP 130 W 

All advices are more than welcome


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2016)

You stand a better chance of hitting 5.0ghz with X5687.

I say go for it.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You stand a better chance of hitting 5.0ghz with X5687.
> 
> I say go for it.


I could try to achieve 5.0GHz but it would be just for fun, for 24/7 i would prefer 4.3/4.5, i have the 5677 running at 4.1GHz 1.23V
( Dynamic overclock ) i have tried to push it to 4.5GHz Dynamic but it doesn't work because the low voltage, i have overclocked to 4.5GHz Static and it worked perfectly, now running Dynamic once again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2016)

My X5670 benched at 4.6ghz......i run it at 4.2 so temps stay good.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4.6ghz


Static?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2016)

Static for benching then dynamic at 4.2


----------



## FireFox (Aug 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Static for benching then dynamic at 4.2


Which Voltage while Dynamic?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2016)

i cant remember and im running at static 3.2 till i fix my cooler.

1.316 at static ....4.6
1.197 at static ....3.2


----------



## FireFox (Aug 22, 2016)

I believe two things:

1 - more GHz less Overclock
2 - single CPU get higher Overclock

That's why i am not sure if buy the 5687.

P.s I have tried all settings possible to make it run 4.2/4.3 but  every time it failed


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2016)

My board came in today

ASUS P6T Deluxe


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 23, 2016)

Sexy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Sexy.


Waiting on my RAM, Radiator, and GPU

I also need to find a PSU


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 24, 2016)

Board came in last night.

 

Obligatory benchmark pic. Don't have a system pic, that'll come later when I get the case.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 24, 2016)

After a few BSOD and more than 20 resets  i have managed to overclock the X5677 to 4.3GHz on Air.
The only thing that bother me is temperatures, one CPU is running hotter than the other maybe someone of you guys knows something about it.

Screenshot:


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> After a few BSOD and more than 20 resets  i have manage to overclock the X5677 to 4.3GHz on Air.
> The only thing that bother me is temperatures, one CPU is running hotter than the other maybe someone of you guys knows something about it.
> 
> Screenshot:
> ...



CPU 0 will always be 5-10 degrees warmer due to the increased load it experiences. No way around it that I'm aware of, you just have to plan for it.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 24, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> CPU 0 will always be 5-10 degrees warmer due to the increased load it experiences. No way around it that I'm aware of, you just have to plan for it.


Those CPU's need Water


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Those CPU's need Water



No doubt. Even under water CPU 0 will continue to run warmer however.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 24, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> No doubt. Even under water CPU 0 will continue to run warmer however.


That's for sure but at least not that hot.

I have found this on internet:

I usually offset my VCORE to combat this issue, and it works pretty good. 

The socket temperature should be kept less than 96 degrees C to avoid damage. (Reference: Intel Xeon Processors 5500/5600 Series -- Thermal/Mechanical


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 25, 2016)

Tested GTA V on my XEON... it literally uses GTA V like it's bitch, over 90FPS in one of the sections and never dropping below 59FPS! And my 670 is the bottleneck lol.

Driving through city i hover around 66-75FPS o.o


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> my 670 is the bottleneck


My 750TI is the bottleneck on my system too, a few days ago i was playing Titanfall and after i closed the game i got a warning from Windows telling me to change to windows classic in order to have better performance 

Edit: I can't even play at 2560 x 1440


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My 750TI is the bottleneck on my system too, a few days ago i was playing Titanfall and after i closed the game i got a warning from Windows telling me to change to windows classic in order to have better performance
> 
> Edit: I can't even play at 2560 x 1440



Uploading vid of this... was not expecting such a high frame rate in this game as it's very CPU heavy.. regardless i have population sliders maxed, high grass settings, tesselation and most things on Very high - High and normal textures due to 2GB Vram.

Card is always pegged but FPS is way above what i was expecting.


My CPU comes between the 4690K and 4790K.










Not too sure why because well the 4790K should be a lot better.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

60 FPS?
Love it  

I'm still waiting for the Evga 1080 but it's not available till next month


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice video plus 60+ FPS

Xeons rock


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2016)

Coming together nicely 











Also ordered a XFX RX 480 GTR to go along with my chip


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 2, 2016)

Ace.

Love the dangling fan btw....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ace.
> 
> Love the dangling fan btw....


Lol

Its to cool the VRMs 

I haven't mounted it yet


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 3, 2016)

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E5640-vs-Intel-Core-i7-920


Interesting, the E5640 actually is not a direct comparison to the i7 920 at all, it's a mysteriously better performer even at the same clocks, better single core performance.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 3, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> it's a mysteriously better performer even at the same clocks, better single core performance.




lots of important Differences between the 2
that explains it
Google them or even check the different spec's listed in your link

Ps you can come back with a red face  later and tell us wot differences you eventually find


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> lots of important Differences between the 2
> that explains it
> Google them or even check the different spec's listed in your link



Also for the Nehalems.










I know it's a XEON thread but most of us have very comparable CPU's to those i7's 

Impressive that frame rates barely change much until you start hitting VERY high frame rates.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 3, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E5640-vs-Intel-Core-i7-920
> 
> 
> Interesting, the E5640 actually is not a direct comparison to the i7 920 at all, it's a mysteriously better performer even at the same clocks, better single core performance.






Gutted shazam couldnt identify the tune at 13.00....


2 Interesting  vids though, a good find....


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Gutted shazam couldnt identify the tune at 13.00....
> 
> 
> 2 Interesting  vids though, a good find....




I have to agree... tune is great


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 3, 2016)

Played this for like 3 hours straight... awesome game.











XEON mince obviously lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with the xeon e5 1650 here? I heard they were unlocked but im not sure


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 6, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the xeon e5 1650 here? I heard they were unlocked but im not sure



I don't personally but it looks like a great CPU.
http://ark.intel.com/products/64601...-E5-1650-12M-Cache-3_20-GHz-0_0-GTs-Intel-QPI

Sandy Bridge, 3.2ghz, 6 cores & 12 threads... nice.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the xeon e5 1650 here? I heard they were unlocked but im not sure



UNLOCKED! THEY OVERCLOCK LIKE CHAMPS!

https://m.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/2ywtko/intel_e51650v3_overclockingyes_unlocked_xeon/


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> UNLOCKED! THEY OVERCLOCK LIKE CHAMPS!
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/2ywtko/intel_e51650v3_overclockingyes_unlocked_xeon/


Your link is for the v3 version - not sure which one FreedonEclipse was looking for, but this is a different chip than the one Recon-UK posted.


----------



## Grings (Sep 6, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the xeon e5 1650 here? I heard they were unlocked but im not sure



v3 (haswell) ones are, if you can find them in the uk cheaper than i7's they are well worth picking up
The v4 (broadwell) ones are not, they locked everything this time around


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 6, 2016)

My E5-2660 is working pretty well in my custom NAS.  I got the CPU+motherboard+RAM for under $200.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 6, 2016)

I finally got the stickers to mod my e5450 to work on my old HTPC.

Quite a nice little bump in performance for very few $$$.

Unfortunately, the crappy pins on the HSF assembly snapped off when removing it, so I'm stuck with stock cooling until I get a replacement or figure out how to ghetto mod it. (I'm debating regular ol' nuts and bots or zip ties.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2016)

silkstone said:


> (I'm debating regular ol' nuts and bots or zip ties.




i have used both techniques successfully though i had to wedge 2 long sticks of Lego between the zip ties at the back of the board to gain a bit more tension.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> UNLOCKED! THEY OVERCLOCK LIKE CHAMPS!
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/2ywtko/intel_e51650v3_overclockingyes_unlocked_xeon/





t_ski said:


> Your link is for the v3 version - not sure which one FreedonEclipse was looking for, but this is a different chip than the one Recon-UK posted.






Grings said:


> v3 (haswell) ones are, if you can find them in the uk cheaper than i7's they are well worth picking up
> The v4 (broadwell) ones are not, they locked everything this time around



Well i was looking at possibly replacing my 3930k as it wont run 4.6Ghz no more and runs hot for some reason (no idea 4.2Ghz still hits 60'c when gaming. 4.6 used to hit the same temps too so im not quite sure what is up with it.)

Was thinking of picking up a secondhand chip dirt cheap if i possibly could but even secondhand ones are expensive here and ive found a 3930k on ebay for £105 that clocks to 4.6Ghz on 1.2v -- or so the seller claims. only secondhand xeons i could find were similar in price but from a US seller. People are still charging £200-380 for  the 1650 and thats secondhand.

Cant find any V3s and the only ones i can find are from the US and not cheap.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 6, 2016)

XEON is just better silicon vs the i7 parts so generally i would assume it will last longer. Intel does some binning and only the best parts of the wafer become XEON chips.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Your link is for the v3 version - not sure which one FreedonEclipse was looking for, but this is a different chip than the one Recon-UK posted.


Sorry my bad.

Hope this can help


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2016)

Germany


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can never have to much cooling


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can never have to much cooling


Cooling is never enough.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

Does anyone here have any of the v4 xeons?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2016)

Got my 12GB of RAM today and got it installed 











Just awaiting my 360mm radiator, PSU, and GPU


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 7, 2016)

I see camo cheese graters, where's the ram?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2016)

My GPU came in today

XFX RX 480 GTR


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 7, 2016)

The suspense is killing me....whats the ETA for the other parts?


Seriously im really looking forward to seeing how a 7 year old Xeon does with a new gen gpu.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The suspense is killing me....whats the ETA for the other parts?
> 
> 
> Seriously im really looking forward to seeing how a 7 year old Xeon does with a new gen gpu.


Everything should be fully acquired by Friday


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi lads.

I know this is not the Watercooling thread but anyway i have a question.

I have ordered these 3 Rads + a few Noctua Fans, would it be enough for my 2P setup plus a 1080 GPU?

Thanks.

Black Ice nemesis radiator GTX 280



Black Ice nemesis radiator GTX 240


Black Ice nemesis radiator GTX 140



Noctua NF-A14 INDUSTRIALPPC-2000 IP67 PWM


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi lads.
> 
> I know this is not the Watercooling thread but anyway i have a question.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 8, 2016)

@Durvelle27 Let me know how good the RX 480 is, i may see a nice upgrade from 670


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> @Durvelle27 Let me know how good the RX 480 is, i may see a nice upgrade from 670


Will do

I'm anxious myself


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Will do
> 
> I'm anxious myself


It's time to show the world what a high end GPU plus a X58 system can do.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2016)

Moved the GPU up as it was way to close to the where the PSU sits. So the GPU wouldn't have adequate cooling. Now sits in the first slot.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2016)

Got the PSU installed today. Tried my best with cable management. Not the best but not bad for a non modular PSU


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2016)

@Durvelle27

Waiting for news about your new GPU's performance


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2016)

Received my xeon today. Doesn't appear to work with the gb board I have (this was expected) I have an asrock x99e-itx on the way however that I am going to swap to and that will work with this chip.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Received my xeon today. Doesn't appear to work with the gb board I have (this was expected) I have an asrock x99e-itx on the way however that I am going to swap to and that will work with this chip.


Which one did you buy?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Durvelle27
> 
> Waiting for news about your new GPU's performance


I know you guys been waiting for me to post my performance results but my last parts got delayed in transit so currently i don't know when they will be here


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 11, 2016)

Bugger.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2016)

Would anyone be intersted in a Xeon W3520


----------



## FireFox (Sep 11, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I know you guys been waiting for me to post my performance results but my last parts got delayed in transit so currently i don't know when they will be here


Don't worry, take your time, i am on holidays and i am far away from my home , with that said i hope to see some numbers after I come back


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which one did you buy?



2650 V4 ES chip.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 13, 2016)

100 degrees....


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 100 degrees....



I agree, that isn't good @Durvelle27 !! That will end up frying that Xeon man.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2016)

WTF.
Turn off that s#!+ off or are you trying to fry the CPU?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I agree, that isn't good @Durvelle27 !! That will end up frying that Xeon man.


I was trying to get that crap indigo Xtreme to flow and it still never set

I didn't let it overheat to long

Shut it down until i get some new TIM


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, i have ordered a new Graphic Card for the X58 Machine, it should be delivered in 2 weeks.



 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0

1721MHz Base Clock
1860MHz Boost Clock
275.3GT/s Texture Fill Rate
8192MB GDDR5X Memory
10000MHz Memory Clock
320GB/s Memory Bandwidth


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 14, 2016)

LOL well i expect some bottlenecking with that... that's ridiculous but with a good OC it won't be all that bad


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, i have ordered a new Graphic Card for the X58 Machine, it should be delivered in 2 weeks.




Wicked...............i cant wait to see the results.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> LOL well i expect some bottlenecking with that... that's ridiculous but with a good OC it won't be all that bad


Why do you think it would/could bottleneck?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why do you think it would/could bottleneck?



Same reason the fx series bottlenecks cards. They have similar IPC, but better multithreading ability.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> fx series


Fx= AMD?
Sorry but I don't know anything about AMD cards, never had one and never bothered my self reading an article about AMD cards.

Edit: no offense for AMD owners.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Fx= AMD?
> Sorry but I don't know anything about AMD cards, never had one and never bothered my self reading an article about AMD cards.
> 
> Edit: no offense for AMD owners.



The AMD FX series is roughly as powerful in a single threaded bench as westmere/nahelem, when you step into multithreaded benchmarks the FX stuff is more similar to Haswell with Haswell-e like efficiency.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

Haven't even gotten my W3540 up and running yet and I'm already trying to buy a X5660


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The AMD FX series is roughly as powerful in a single threaded bench as westmere/nahelem, when you step into multithreaded benchmarks the FX stuff is more similar to Haswell with Haswell-e like efficiency.



Not sure how much the CPU-Z benchmark makes a difference but all FX chips lose to my XEON at 4.4ghz even the 5ghz chips in single thread, they definitely win in multithread though.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Not sure how much the CPU-Z benchmark makes a difference but all FX chips lose to my XEON at 4.4ghz even the 5ghz chips in single thread, they definitely win in multithread though.



No different than comparing any other single benchmark. Overall they are pretty damn similar in single threading. This is where a lot of the glass ceiling comments come from for that batch of chips.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> No different than comparing any other single benchmark. Overall they are pretty damn similar in single threading. This is where a lot of the glass ceiling comments come from for that batch of chips.



One thing i also cannot fathom is the huge disparity under certain loads, if FX is so close to the Westmere / Nehalem arch like you mentioned.. which i also don't disagree too much on, then surely the i7 900 and Westmere XEONS would fall in line with FX very closely under emulation, yet in Dolphin & PCSX2 they flat out destroy any AMD FX chip even 5ghz+ chips again, and these emulators are not intel compiler.

http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-CPU-Benchmark-designed-for-PCSX2-based-on-FFX-2

FX it's just a very inconsistent architecture in my eyes, performs very well under certain conditions and will fulfill most peoples needs, but will run slow as a dog under other certain loads, unbalanced :/

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1k12sv1NXGGuSOY0NhsuONtRCte51GHKdgA7ciL76mBs/edit


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> One thing i also cannot fathom is the huge disparity under certain loads, if FX is so close to the Westmere / Nehalem arch like you mentioned.. which i also don't disagree too much on, then surely the i7 900 and Westmere XEONS would fall in line with FX very closely under emulation, yet in Dolphin & PCSX2 they flat out destroy any AMD FX chip even 5ghz+ chips again, and these emulators are not intel compiler.
> 
> http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-CPU-Benchmark-designed-for-PCSX2-based-on-FFX-2
> 
> FX it's just a very inconsistent architecture in my eyes, performs very well under certain conditions and will fulfill most peoples needs, but will run slow as a dog under other certain loads, unbalanced :/



AMD's entire lineup of architectures have been bad at certain things. Any idea what instruction set PCSX2 uses? X87 emulation has always been an AMD weak point.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> AMD's entire lineup of architectures have been bad at certain things. Any idea what instruction set PCSX2 uses? X87 emulation has always been an AMD weak point.



SSE2
SSSE3
SSE4.1
AVX
AVX2

All instruction set's that these FX chips support besides the SSSE3 & AVX2 option.

Broadwell-E performing ZEN though can't wait


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 16, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Haven't even gotten my W3540 up and running yet and I'm already trying to buy a X5660



And thus the cycle of addiction begins.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> And thus the cycle of addiction begins.



You know the saying... once you go Xeon you don't go back


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> SSE2
> SSSE3
> SSE4.1
> AVX
> ...



How weird AMD does quite well with AVX/AVX2 as well.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> You know the saying... once you go Xeon you don't go back








I have spent 800€ in a Graphic Card for my Xeon Machine, does that mean something?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have spent 800€ in a Graphic Card for my Xeon Machine, does that mean something?


It means you have €800  ( Its Secondhand now and not worth as much  )card that will go in another machine if needed


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

Is $45 for a X5650 a good deal


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

Hyperthreading off.



 



I am convinced this chip can go much further, it's insane.

Noctua cooler has no problems with HT off look at my load temps WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is $45 for a X5650 a good deal


The cheapest X5650 in Germany cost
50€ = 55.80$ and you will pay 45$ for it.
So i would say yes it's a good deal.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone want a single thread fight? bring your FX's, or don't


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

Well for whatever reason these are my load temps at 4.4ghz with a stress test running.



 



I know it's a colder day today but that don't account for a massive almost 40c drop at load, HT must murder my cooler


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Hyperthreading off.
> 
> View attachment 78893
> 
> ...



Am I doing this wrong?






Temps on it load testing HT on obviously


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no not at all doing it wrong but the reason why my temps are surprising?

http://noctua.at/en/nh-l12.html



"*Caution:*  The NH-L12 is a low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 95W TDP (Thermal Design Power). Please consult our TDP guidelines to find out whether the NH-L12 is recommended for your CPU."


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is $45 for a X5650 a good deal


Yes Especially if you can get  them to go for  free postage


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


>



It goes further, but the voltage required isn't worth it to me.







I need to get my board swapped out so I can get the Xeon chip running, I'll loose some single threading due to clocks, but damn I can't wait to see that multithreaded bench.



Recon-UK said:


> no not at all doing it wrong but the reason why my temps are surprising?
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nh-l12.html
> 
> ...



That's impressive considering the cooler...really impressive mines on water for comparison (albeit fans are set to silent for that run)


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It goes further, but the voltage required isn't worth it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a beautful PC mate well done


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> That's a beautful PC mate well done



Thanks I am swapping some stuff around it will be this board and a 2650 V4 ES chips shortly. I am hoping that it works well together and the single thread performance drop wont be much. I also ordered 3 slim 120mm fans in hopes to get GPU temps down some. Damn AMD cards.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Thanks I am swapping some stuff around it will be this board and a 2650 V4 ES chips shortly. I am hoping that it works well together and the single thread performance drop wont be much.



I'm sure it will all come together nicely,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes Especially if you can get  them to go for  free postage


Postage is free


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

Go for it then   and later you can recoup some of the cost by offloading your W3540 xeon


----------



## alucasa (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is mine.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 78896


Unlocked?


----------



## alucasa (Sep 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unlocked?



Don't think so. It's for rendering rig, so I have little intention to fiddle around.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Don't think so. It's for rendering rig, so I have little intention to fiddle around.


http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e5_2683_v3/


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


>


Didn't you forget a fan under the GPU


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Didn't you forget a fan under the GPU



Nope it's attached to bottom of case xD


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 18, 2016)

Along side the Xeon X5650 i picked up some new RAM. Kingston HyperX 16GB(4x4GB) DDR3

Hopefully i have everthing done by next week


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 18, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


>


Those poor unappreciated sticks of RAM deserve a fan.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 18, 2016)

Got a Xeon X5460 to replace a Pentium E5400.  Not bad considering it was $15.

Cinebench:











CPU-Z Benchmark:


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm curious, does anyone here have the Xeon X5698? Surprised to see Intel set the clock speed at 4.4 GHz in 130 watt TDP.
CPU-World Intel Xeon X5698


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I'm curious, does anyone here have the Xeon X5698? Surprised to see Intel set the clock speed at 4.4 GHz in 130 watt TDP.
> CPU-World Intel Xeon X5698


While ago i wanted to buy one but it's not worth to pay 330€+ for 2 cores.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> While ago i wanted to buy one but it's not worth to pay 330€+ for 2 cores.


Damn, missed the 2 Cores/4 Threads.  I guess that explains how it manages 130 watts.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2016)

SimpleTECH said:


> Not bad considering it was $15.




Have you seen how much they were?.....$ 1,245.00

http://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## FireFox (Sep 19, 2016)

Been honest i was thinking that maybe and i say maybe wouldn't be a bad idea to buy a X5698 for benches and to have some fun overclocking it


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 19, 2016)

Should hit 6 gigz on that bitch pretty easily


----------



## silkstone (Sep 19, 2016)

SimpleTECH said:


> Got a Xeon X5460 to replace a Pentium E5400.  Not bad considering it was $15.
> 
> Cinebench:
> 
> ...



They overclock pretty nicely too, if you have the right motherboard. 

I have a E5450 and i'm sure I could get it over 4Ghz if I didn't have a crappy G41 motherboard.

I was getting a 400fsb easily on my old G31, even with the stock cooler (just not stable) until the mobo died


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for the care package from Stinger

I got some IC Diamond to play around with






Hoping to hit 5GHz on the X5650 on all cores with HT on


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Hoping to hit 5GHz on the X5650 on all cores with HT on




Best i got was 4.475 ghz and I've owned 3 of them.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Best i got was 4.475 ghz and I've owned 3 of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 79013


Dang that's not very promising

What was the limiting factor


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2016)

I didnt touch volts with mine.

Im pretty sure i ran them at 4.20 ish to keep temps down.

6c/12th your probably looking at X 5690 to get 5.0ghz though i have never owned one.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I didnt touch volts with mine.
> 
> Im pretty sure i ran them at 4.20 ish to keep temps down.
> 
> 6c/12th your probably looking at X 5690 to get 5.0ghz though i have never owned one.


I wanted to play around with volts maybe upto 1.45V

I'm using a custom loop so i don't think temps should be a problem

I had FX 8350 @5.4GHz and my loop was able to handle it so the X5650 shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 20, 2016)

Just installed a x5675 (2nd hand) on a sabertooth x58 with a Noctua nh-d14. It runs pretty cool.







It's now crunching at full load, and the tempature is at 45 degrees. I haven't done much oc'ing yet, and
read that it could be difficult with xeons. I probably will look into it next week.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

Black.Raven said:


> I haven't done much oc'ing yet, and
> read that it could be difficult with xeons.




4.6 ghz i reckon and you will find its very easy to achieve.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 20, 2016)

Black.Raven said:


> I haven't done much oc'ing yet, and
> read that it could be difficult with xeons. I probably will look into it next week.


It's difficult just if your Xeon isn't a good overclockable one or need too much voltage to achieve your goal, otherwise it's easy easy to overclock it, as @CAPSLOCKSTUCK said 4.6GHz shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 22, 2016)

Going with a GTX 1070 whenever i can.

This one.

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gai...aphics-card-1920-core-1506mhz-gpu-1683mhz-boo


----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Going with a GTX 1070 whenever i can.
> 
> This one.
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gai...aphics-card-1920-core-1506mhz-gpu-1683mhz-boo


Not a bad card, i have had one Gainward 580 and it was great.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 22, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not a bad card, i have had one Gainward 580 and it was great.



Had a Gainward 4870 the card it's self was excellent but it did die.

Gainward GTX 480 reference lasted 4 years before dying.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Had a Gainward 4870 the card it's self was excellent but it did die.
> 
> Gainward GTX 480 reference lasted 4 years before dying.


The 580 that i had i bought it in 2011, i gave it to a friend of mine and he is still using it.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


>


I love the Design of that GPU, i hope is that good as he showed in the benches.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah it will be bought as soon as i find work as i'm not in a job right now so in due time.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2016)

Mine should be here on Monday.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2016)

My Xeon X5650 and Kingston 16GB of RAM arrived today

Let the benching begin


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Going with a GTX 1070 whenever i can.
> 
> This one.
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gai...aphics-card-1920-core-1506mhz-gpu-1683mhz-boo


Hot damn, that card is going to require 3 slots, got enough room for it? Wouldn't mind access to Gainward, and that other brand in North America.



Recon-UK said:


> Yeah it will be bought as soon as i find work as i'm not in a job right now so in due time.


Could always move to Alaska, that way you get payed for staying in Alaska (PFD.)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Permanent_Fund#Permanent_Fund_Dividend


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

So far i can't get above 4GHz

And i can't set the ratio above 22

Running Prime95 and the temps haven't broken 55°C

Update: Been running P95 over 20 mintues and so far no core has failed.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> So far i can't get above 4GHz






@CAPSLOCKSTUCK @dorsetknob @Recon-UK could give you good tips


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> So far i can't get above 4GHz
> 
> And i can't set the ratio above 22
> 
> ...




check power options in windows
(right click start button....2nd option down)

make sure its on high performance







when you say you cant set x22 are you using the + and - keys to do it in BIOS?




EDIT


For reference  @silentbogo s X 5650


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> when you say you cant set x22 are you using the + and - keys to do it in BIOS?


Good observation

I had the same problem till i found out that i need to use the + and - keys


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

@Durvelle27  if you are setting x22 and it is not holding it try speedstep on and enable all C states.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> check power options in windows
> (right click start button....2nd option down)
> 
> make sure its on high performance
> ...




The problem I'm having is when under full load the CPU won't hold the 22 multi. It would drop to 20 keeping me stuck at 4GHz

I have tried everything i could think of but it just won't work

Update: Seems the problem only occurs above x20 multi

Now i currently sit at

x20 multi
215 blck

And it hasn't throttled or crashed


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Update: Seems the problem only occurs above x20 multi


Try x19 and increase Blck or try x18

Edit: My 5677 has x26 but i have to use x23

Edit2: which board do you have?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

Just because CPUZ shows a multi of  x23 on the X5650 it doesnt mean that x23 is available.


i  havent seen an example of X 5650 that will hit x 23.......x 22 is the max. no matter what board or BIOS


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Try x19 and increase Blck or try x18
> 
> Edit: My 5677 has x26 but i have to use x23
> 
> Edit2: which board do you have?


ASUS P6T DELUXE 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just because CPUZ shows a multi of  x23 on the X5650 it doesnt mean that x23 is available.
> 
> 
> i  havent seen an example of X 5650 that will hit x 23.......x 22 is the max. no matter what board or BIOS


I wasn't trying to get x23

I was trying to get it to hold at x22


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I was trying to get it to hold at x22




i know. I was trying to clarify it for knoxx.


Did you do the speedstep - c states thing?


Also....if memory serves me there are 2 different places in BIOS where you can set multi.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i know. I was trying to clarify it for knoxx.
> 
> 
> Did you do the speedstep - c states thing?
> ...


Neither of thosw helped

Also thats true but when one is changed the other does as well


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I wasn't trying to get x23
> 
> I was trying to get it to hold at x22


Try what I said.

Did you enable load line calibration?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Try what I said.
> 
> Did you enable load line calibration?


Ok and yes LLC is enabled


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Try what I said.
> 
> Did you enable load line calibration?


Tried x19 but i didn't get far

Computer refuses to boot anything above 230 Blck so a x19 multi yielded low clocks


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

Asus P67 + Xeon 5650










I know that you have the deluxe but it should be almost the same.

Hope it helps.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

Hes got x 20 multi as well.


@Durvelle27  i think you mentioned before that you have the latest BIOS, i think the BIOS may be the problem.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

I cant go into BIOS without changing something... so i have decided to try my chip with H/T off @ 4.5ghz




 


min. frame rate on GTA V appears to be better.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hes got x 20 multi as well.
> 
> 
> @Durvelle27  i think you mentioned before that you have the latest BIOS, i think the BIOS may be the problem.


Yep latest 2209 BIOs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

Your ram is downclocked, is it set to auto?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i have decided to try my chip with H/T off @ 4.5ghz


Now that you have mentioned HT, i have disabled mine and temperatures dropped 10c and my frame rate are definitely better on Titanfall.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Tested GTA V on my XEON... it literally uses GTA V like it's bitch, over 90FPS in one of the sections and never dropping below 59FPS! And my 670 is the bottleneck lol.
> 
> Driving through city i hover around 66-75FPS o.o



 Yeah they do a very good job, my 1231V3 rips gtaV to shreds


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now that you have mentioned HT, i have disabled mine and temperatures dropped 10c and my frame rate are definitely better on Titanfall.



you should see if it will o/c a bit higher with H/t off


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you should see if it will o/c a bit higher with H/t off



Right now i am running the CPU at 4.3GHz with 1.27v so I guess that i still have enough headroom.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Your ram is downclocked, is it set to auto?


No i manually dropped it to rule out RAM



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you should see if it will o/c a bit higher with H/t off


Need HT as i do alot of rendering and editing 

So far i got 4.1GHz stable under p95 small FFTs for over 2hrs


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> So far i got 4.1GHz stable under p95 small FFTs for over 2hrs


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 79147


I don't think think i can 

Board is now the factor. It doesn't like high blck and it doesn't allow TDP throttling ro be disabled so going above x20 is a no go as well


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I don't think think i can
> 
> Board is now the factor. It doesn't like high blck and it doesn't allow TDP throttling ro be disabled so going above x20 is a no go as well


Did you see the video that i posted?

Edit: maybe it's not the board could be the CPU, as you know some overclock better than others.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

This is what my CPU scored in CPU-Z


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Comparison to my other rigs


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 23, 2016)

E5640... great for video editing


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> E5640... great for video editing


Something i noticed that's really werid 

I'm running 16GB(4x4GB) of RAM and it's recognised as triple channel instead of dual channel

Is this normal or did i somehow get lucky


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Something i noticed that's really werid
> 
> I'm running 16GB(4x4GB) of RAM and it's recognised as triple channel instead of dual channel
> 
> Is this normal or did i somehow get lucky



Because you are using 4 slots i guess? don't know lol.


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 23, 2016)

@4.4 Ghz

While stressing at stays around 75 degrees.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 23, 2016)

@Durvelle27  remember someone is always having a worse day, i still want to see higher clocks you wuss. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2918645091515995


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> @Durvelle27  remember someone is always having a worse day, i still want to see higher clocks you wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know I'm all for high clocks

Hell i had a 8350@5.5GHz 

I'm not giving up I'm just very busy so no time atm to keep playing around with it. 

Still trying to find a work around for the TDP throttling BS crap as that's my biggest limiting factor.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


>


Come on Durvelle27, I expected more from your 6 Core Xeon. My 4 Core is running just as fast.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Come on Durvelle27, I expected more from your 6 Core Xeon. My 4 Core is running just as fast.
> View attachment 79151




Man I'm trying

My series of board are plagued with thermal throttling really bad with no way to disable it like other X58 boards

I found a work around by flashing with a modified BIOs but i don't have the time right now to flash it and play around with it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Come on Durvelle27, I expected more from your 6 Core Xeon. My 4 Core is running just as fast.
> View attachment 79151




When an interloper enters our midst.................. i like to quote prices


in the UK today

cheapest 4790k   .....£ 190.00
cheapest X5650........£ 46.00


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 23, 2016)

You are supposed to use a cooler on a CPU @Durvelle27


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> You are supposed to use a cooler on a CPU @Durvelle27


Its not my cooling as my temps are really tamed under 60°C

Intel has a dumb feature that when over 1.4V and the CPU surpasses the 130W TDP the board auto throttles it down

Almost all X58 have a option to disable it but the P6T series.

It was talked briefly about in this thread

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/core-i7-turbo-throttling-testing-tool.95282/


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 23, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its not my cooling as my temps are really tamed under 60°C
> 
> Intel has a dumb feature that when over 1.4V and the CPU surpasses the 130W TDP the board auto throttles it down
> 
> ...


There is Throttlestop but it's only useful within Windows, might still useful however.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> When an interloper enters our midst.................. i like to quote prices
> 
> 
> in the UK today
> ...


Well technically I did have a Xeon 1240 V2 but I passed the whole build to my brother since he was stuck on a older AMD Athlon II X2 220 with Nvidia's older iGPU Northbridge the Geforce 6150.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> There is Throttlestop but it's only useful within Windows, might still useful however.
> 
> Well technically I did have a Xeon 1240 V2 but I passed the whole build to my brother since he was stuck on a older AMD Athlon II X2 220 with Nvidia's older iGPU Northbridge the Geforce 6150.


I rather use a permanent soultion and not have to worry about constantly having to check software etc....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

Looking for a spare USB drive so i can flash my BIOs and try ocing again

Also whats the max safe volts for these Xeons


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 24, 2016)

On air and very good cooler i would stay under 1.45v maybe..

Water you might get away with more.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> On air and very good cooler i would stay under 1.45v maybe..
> 
> Water you might get away with more.


I'm on water with a 360mm rad


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 24, 2016)

Go as high as it needs but be warned i would never venture passed 1.5 on an intel chip.
1.55v on Phenom II is all i managed lol... the heat that will produce will be very high it's a 6 core.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

As i have said before, could be the CPU.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

Here are some settings for 4.4GHz.

Link: 

http://www.dekamodder.es/wp/intel-xeon-x5650-socket-1366-chipset-x58/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

New BIOs modified 

at 4.4GHz now


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 24, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

that makes me happy......


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

Finally


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> New BIOs modified
> 
> at 4.4GHz now


That's it? Where's the 4.6 GHz? I was looking forward to seeing it really scoot along.

Edit: At least you made it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> That's it? Where's the 4.6 GHz? I was looking forward to seeing it really scoot along.
> 
> Edit: At least you made it.


I bet it's coming soon.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm getting there guys


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Something i noticed that's really werid
> 
> I'm running 16GB(4x4GB) of RAM and it's recognised as triple channel instead of dual channel
> 
> Is this normal or did i somehow get lucky


It must from populating four slots, that chip has 3 channel support, I'm assuming that's why


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> It must from populating four slots, that chip has 3 channel support, I'm assuming that's why


I know my CPU supports tripple channel

But i assumed triple channel only worked if using 3 or 6 sticks not 4


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I know my CPU supports tripple channel
> 
> But i assumed triple channel only worked if using 3 or 6 sticks not 4


So far as i know you are right.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I know my CPU supports tripple channel
> 
> But i assumed triple channel only worked if using 3 or 6 sticks not 4



I believe that it will default to triple channel if there are 4 or 5 sticks of ram in the system. 

It will default to this in order to run better performance. It still uses the 4th and 5th stick of ram, but only 3 are set to triple channel. Of course if you increase your memory to 6 sticks then it will run all 6 in triple channel.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I believe that it will default to triple channel if there are 4 or 5 sticks of ram in the system.
> 
> It will default to this in order to run better performance. It still uses the 4th and 5th stick of ram, but only 3 are set to triple channel. Of course if you increase your memory to 6 sticks then it will run all 6 in triple channel.


Learn something new everyday


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Learn something new everyday


day not been wasted then


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

I think i tapped my CPU out


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

I won't go any higher as I don't want to push above 1.5V just yet


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I won't go any higher as I don't want to push above 1.5V just yet


Wait for meeeeeeeeeee.

How many degrees?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wait for meeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> How many degrees?


I was able to get windows to boot @4.73GHz 1.47V but any type of load would cause the system to hang

@4.6GHz 1.46V

Temps under load on all cores hit 80°C


Not bad for a new Xeon user


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I won't go any higher as I don't want to push above 1.5V just yet


 Now that's what I talking about.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I was able to get windows to boot @4.73GHz 1.47V but any type of load would cause the system to hang
> 
> @4.6GHz 1.46V



I will overclock till I hit 1.35V after that i am done.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will overclock till I hit 1.35V after that i am done.


I'm dialing my volts back now to see how low i can go to keep 4.4GHz stable

No point of extra unneeded heats


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 24, 2016)

Well done man as i said don't venture passed 1.5v and you will be fine, good job you listened 

That's a decent chip not a low voltage one though mind you.
But 12 threads at 4.64ghz ! sexy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Well done man as i said don't venture passed 1.5v and you will be fine, good job you listened
> 
> That's a decent chip not a low voltage one though mind you.
> But 12 threads at 4.64ghz ! sexy.


But i told you guys it wasn't my CPU. It was the board. I flashed it with the ASUS Workstation BIOs and problems gone

Asus knew of the problem but never fully addressed it. They released a patch but the crap patch doesn't support westmere. So flashing a different board BIOs is the only fix aside from changing to a different board.

And yea man i listened. That's how you learn bro 

It's sexy but can produce a hell of lot heat 


UPDATE: Looks like i need minimum 1.38V for 4.4GHz to be stable.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Looks like i need minimum 1.38V for 4.4GHz to be stable.


I guess 1.38V is acceptable for 12 threads, Dynamic or Static overclock?
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/152118-30-overclock-work


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 25, 2016)

I used static for my E5640, it's not that i can't run it in offset mode it's that it gives me performance fluctuations when running emulators.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I used static for my E5640, it's not that i can't run it in offset mode it's that it gives me performance fluctuations when running emulators.


I have never used static.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 25, 2016)

today my X5670 will be static at 4.3ghz using 1.33 v and H/T is off.

At the wall my system is using 180 w  while surfing/streaming.......playing GTA V takes it to 330 watts.


min temp  38
max temp  78


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> today my X5670 will be static at 4.3ghz using 1.33 v and H/T is off.
> 
> At the wall my system is using 180 w  while surfing/streaming.......playing GTA V takes it to 330 watts.
> 
> ...


Why does it have to be static, can't you get it stable dynamic?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 25, 2016)

It makes no difference to my power consumption and it runs stable no matter what.


Temps remain the same.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Temps remain the same.


Weird, temperatures shouldn't be the same.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I guess 1.38V is acceptable for 12 threads, Dynamic or Static overclock?


Static

No offset


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Static
> 
> No offset


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 79216


Why not


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Why not


CPU running constantly at 4.4GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> CPU running constantly at 4.4GHz


Yep

As long as it's cool who cares


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 26, 2016)

So far i got everything stable and running

CPU @4.4GHz 1.38V
RAM 1603MHz 1.6V
GPU 1365/2155 Stock

Will do some in game benches to gauge performance better.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2016)

Good news.
My 1080 has arrived and already installed



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Unigine Valley Benchmark





Not bad, my old X58 lady is more than satisfied.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2016)

What card did that replace?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2016)

Did some in game runs

Tomb Raider (2013) Ultimate Settings w/FXAA & TressFX

2016-09-26 21:47:33 - TombRaider
Frames: 28308 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 94.360 - Min: 45 - Max: 182


More games to follow

Thief 
Hitman Absolution 
BF4
Crysis 3

Etc...


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2016)

t_ski said:


> What card did that replace?


Asus STRIX GTX 750Ti OC Edition.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 27, 2016)

Managed to bring my CPU to it's knee's, well only because Skyrim uses 2 thread maximum 

Loads of mods lost count how many.

FPS counter in top right.

GTX 670 also shitting bricks in some areas.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 27, 2016)

For the LOL, it's slow and has no music this video will take you by surprise, take it in deep.

For the power of XEON has brought forth!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> For the power of XEON has brought forth!!!!!


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 27, 2016)

Well i think i finally 1 upped the whiterun guards, they only took an arrow to the knee...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2016)

Tomb Raider (2013) Ultimate Settings w/FXAA & Tress FX @2560x1440

2016-09-27 14:45:43 - TombRaider
Frames: 19628 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 65.427 - Min: 26 - Max: 109

Battlefield 4 64 MP Conquest Large Ultra Settings w/4xMSAA

2016-09-27 10:18:13 - bf4
Frames: 33910 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 113.033 - Min: 65 - Max: 181

Battlefield 4 64 MP Conquest Large Ultra Settings w/2xMSAA @2560x1440

2016-09-27 14:35:57 - bf4
Frames: 21569 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 71.897 - Min: 50 - Max: 116



For those that don't know the system in use

CPU: Intel Xeon X5650 @4.4GHz
RAM: Kingston HyperX 16GB(4x4GB) @1600MHz
MOBO: ASUS P6T Deluxe (WS Pro BIOs)
GPU: XFX RX 480 8GB GTR 1338/2000
PSU: Enermax Naxn 650W


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Asus STRIX GTX 750Ti OC Edition.


That was one heck of an upgrade


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2016)

For shits and giggles I ran BF4 @3200x1800 to see how it performs

Battlefield 4 64MP Team Death match Ultra w/2xMSAA

2016-09-28 10:43:21 - bf4
Frames: 14813 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 49.377 - Min: 26 - Max: 75


GPU usage was pegged at 100% the full match
GPU VRAM Usage was 4.2GB
CPU Usage hovered between 50%-60%
System RAM was a little over 7GB

using Windows 10 as well


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Crysis 3 MP Skyline Very High Settings w/SMAA 2TX @2560x1440

2016-09-28 15:00:46 - crysis3
Frames: 16475 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 54.917 - Min: 44 - Max: 69

One thing I noticed after enabling in game monitoring, even though my GPU is at 100% Usage the clocks never hit the clocks I set in MSI Afterburner which is the stock boost clock of 1338/2000. GPU clocks seem to sit around 1200/2000 and temps are below70*C. Trying to figure out why this is happening.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2016)

I managed to catch up to and surpass you Durvelle27 when you were running @ 4.1 GHz via brute force (4.8 GHz v1.305.)


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> One thing I noticed after enabling in game monitoring, even though my GPU is at 100% Usage the clocks never hit the clocks I set in MSI Afterburner which is the stock boost clock of 1338/2000. GPU clocks seem to sit around 1200/2000 and temps are below70*C. Trying to figure out why this is happening.


Could it be the RX 480 is being held up by your Xeon resulting in the RX 480 not hitting max boost? Could also be the type of game is harder on the CPU, and the GPU does adaptive clocking not just based on thermals/power I though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I managed to catch up to and surpass you Durvelle27 when you were running @ 4.1 GHz via brute force (4.8 GHz v1.305.)
> View attachment 79398



The requested attachment could not be found. !!!!!  Proof please  would not want you to be thought of as a fibber


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> The requested attachment could not be found. !!!!!  Proof please  would not want you to be thought of as a fibber


You got me, I was reconsidering my post. Decided to contribute something more useful to Durvelle27. Ah well 

Edit: Thanks again for saving my prior past post.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I managed to catch up to and surpass you Durvelle27 when you were running @ 4.1 GHz via brute force (4.8 GHz v1.305.)
> View attachment 79399


You must be late to the party 

I scored 11.33 bud 








biffzinker said:


> Could it be the RX 480 is being held up by your Xeon resulting in the RX 480 not hitting max boost? Could also be the type of game is harder on the CPU, and the GPU does adaptive clocking not just based on thermals/power I though.


I doubt it

GPU usages remains at 100% and CPU barely reaches 60% usage


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> You must be late to the party


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> You must be late to the party
> 
> I scored 11.33 bud


Ah huh, go ahead and rub it in with your extra 2 cores/4 threads you've got.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Ah huh, go ahead and rub it in with your extra 2 cores/4 threads you've got.


Don't bring a cat to a dog fight


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Don't bring a cat to a dog fight



Many a dog will Back down from fighting with a Cat even dogs 5 times the cats Size think long  and hard before IT  "" Try's to Tackle that mouth full of needle sharp teeth and 4 Set's of Razor sharp Claws ""


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2016)

I hope i didn't come late to the party

No HT and just 3.69GHz


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh Yeah?  





 


Uh oh, looks like your single thread performance is weak sauce.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Oh Yeah?
> View attachment 79404
> View attachment 79406 View attachment 79407
> Uh oh, looks like your single thread performance is weak sauce.



You have scored 10,97 at 4998.83MHz with 1.41v and HT on, i have score 11.10 at 3.69GHz with 1.294v an HT off plus or course my single thread is weak, you have more GHz.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

Just having a bit of fun, nothing to be taken seriously @Knoxx29. So has anyone bothered doing the same to the older Sandybridge-E/Xeon?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Just having a bit of fun, nothing to be taken seriously


I know and i am not taking it seriously and i am having fun too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I managed to catch up to and surpass you Durvelle27 when you were running @ 4.1 GHz via brute force (4.8 GHz v1.305.)
> View attachment 79399


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


>


What am I looking at? The FX @ 5.4 GHz or the i7 4770?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 29, 2016)

Sometimes i like to eat cheese on it's own.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> What am I looking at? The FX @ 5.4 GHz or the i7 4770?


Haswell i7-4770

Click the image and it will magically grow


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 29, 2016)

Question:  I have used W7*Pro* 64 for the Xeon in the past.  Will W10*Home* 64 be able to run all the features of the Xeon?
Any drawbacks?

W10 Home got a big boost in native memory over W7 Home or Home Premium: http://www.ricksdailytips.com/windows-memory-limits/


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 29, 2016)

Windows 10 is better at multithread than 7.

Both fresh installs look below.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Haswell i7-4770
> 
> Click the image and it will magically grow


I sense some snarky under tone in the above ^ text, best cut it out or else.

So has anyone done anything with the Sandybridge era Xeon similar to the Westmere-EP?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I sense some snarky under tone in the above ^ text, best cut it out or else.
> 
> So has anyone done anything with the Sandybridge era Xeon similar to the Westmere-EP?




I'm very brave with my hardware but Cinebenching at silly high clocks on my little ITX cooler may well be suicide.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2016)

I know this is not a Xeon, but I couldn't resist:





I hope to join your club when my E5 2683 V3 shows up soon.  Going to be a dedicated WCG cruncher.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

HammerON said:


> I know this is not a Xeon, but I couldn't resist:


Uh huh, sure, if you say so. More like you could NOT resist flaunting your new i7 6900K.  Just had to show up and put everyone else to shame.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Uh huh, sure, if you say so. More like you could NOT resist flaunting your new i7 6900K.  Just had to show up and put everyone else to shame.




......................


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 29, 2016)

It's a nice CPU that 6900K though.

How much was it again?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 29, 2016)

Just overclocked a friends PC from 4.2ghz to 4.5ghz and his GPU to 1520mhz with +260mhz on memory.

i5 2500k
GTX 970.

I did it on team viewer.

I'm such a boss.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2016)

Got it all figured out guys
Stripped the card down and there was barely any decent TIM contact with the heatsink. Replaced with some IC Diamond and the card now holds constantly at 1370/2100 and runs 10°C cooler


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yep, that is the poster child for "bake out" @Durvelle27


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got it all figured out guys
> Stripped the card down and there was barely any decent TIM contact with the heatsink. Replaced with some IC Diamond and the card now holds constantly at 1370/2100 and runs 10°C cooler


At least XFX didn't make at huge mess with excess TIM all over the organic package subtract unlike some other AIB's have. That still doesn't excuse the poorly baked out TIM contact however since you shouldn't have to take the heatsink off on a new purchase because of suspicious boost clockspeed fluctuations, and the potential thermal issue.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> At least XFX didn't make at huge mess with excess TIM all over the organic package subtract unlike some other AIB's have. That still doesn't excuse the poorly baked out TIM contact however since you shouldn't have to take the heatsink off on a new purchase because of suspicious boost clockspeed fluctuations, and the potential thermal issue.


Problem goes beyond boost

While monitoring games the GPU clock speed would dip as low as 300MHz causing terrible frame drops

Sometimes it wouldn't even go above 600MHz


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> So has anyone done anything with the Sandybridge era Xeon similar to the Westmere-EP?



Intel circumcised overclocking on their chips after Westmere


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2016)

@Durvelle27 

I would like to see some numbers on Cinebench with your Card!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Intel circumcised overclocking on their chips after Westmere


My bad, same time frame Clarkdale i3 was the last allowing base clock adjustment.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Durvelle27
> 
> I would like to see some numbers on Cinebench with your Card!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


>


Oh snap! I'm in the lead. Even ran it @ 2560x1440 to match Durvelle27's resolution.







P.S. Durvelle27, you can grab a screenshot of the active/main window in Windows by pressing Alt+Print Screen.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

I think i need to start charging for my services.. i have some skill clearly.

I got his damn chip to 4.8ghz on a Hyper 212, most people can only manage 4.5 lol.

His 2500k is 60 points from a stock 4ghz i7 4790K in single thread.

He is a good friend i helped around 4 years back now when forums idiot's were telling him to go FX 8150 over a 2500K i stood out among the idiot's at the time.
I have been bought games on Steam, not cheap ones either from this guy, he is an awesome friend and would help him any time for free.

He lives in America and i have officially overclocked a USA Sandy Bridge PC from England lol.

4.8ghz stable.

Overclocked his reference PNY GTX 970 to 1520mhz and 8ghz memory.

CPU max temp 61c
GPU 75c

MSI Z77-G45
Corsair CX600

Not even high end stuff.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

My bad, i have to re-run the Bench, i will do it tonight after work


----------



## MrTOOSHORT (Sep 30, 2016)

My 1680 V2:


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

MrTOOSHORT said:


> My 1680 V2:


My question is why with a Graphic card like that you get those FPS?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

MrTOOSHORT said:


> My 1680 V2:




Trade ya


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Trade ya


Maybe you could answer the question i did in my last post.

Btw, it doesn't make any sense to me that @biffzinker's GPU gets higher FPS than your Card

No offenses but a Mid-range GPU with higher FPS than a High-end GPU?


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 30, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> So has anyone bothered doing the same to the older Sandybridge-E/Xeon?


I have a Xeon E5-1650 in my primary system and it OCs better than the i7-3930k that I had prior to it. I'll post some screenshots later this evening.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> I have a Xeon E5-1650 in my primary system and it OCs better than the i7-3930k that I had prior to it. I'll post some screenshots later this evening.


Show us those numbers, can't wait to see it


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe you could answer the question i did in my last post.
> 
> Btw, it doesn't make any sense to me that @biffzinker's GPU gets higher FPS than your Card
> 
> No offenses but a Mid-range GPU with higher FPS than an High-end GPU?


Honestly i don't know

I'm stumped by that as well


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Honestly i don't know
> 
> I'm stumped by that as well


There's only one logical explanation, Cinebench hasn't been optimized for 
High-end Graphic cards.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> There's only one logical explanation, Cinebench hasn't been optimized for
> High-end Graphic cards.



There's a second logical explanation - bad driver.
May require clean installation, to see if it's the cause.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> There's a second logical explanation - bad driver.
> May require clean installation, to see if it's the cause.


I'm using a clean install of Windows 10


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> May require clean installation


Clean installation of windows?


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm using a clean install of Windows 10


Not you :  mr.Tooshort.
He's got 60FPS on a TitanX Pascal



Knoxx29 said:


> Clean installation of windows?


Clean installation of Nvidia driver.
e.g. hit a checkbox "Perform clean installation".


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Not you :  mr.Tooshort.
> He's got 60FPS on a TitanX Pascal
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i have the same problem because all what i got was 65 FPS


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, i have the same problem because all what i got was 65 FPS


That's not good. I had  ~79FPS on my old 750Ti @ stock (R15).

Don't have an R11.5 score from that rig, but I can double-check w/ my current GTX950.
I know for sure that my Win7 score was significantly higher than my Win10 score (hence HWbot does not accept Win10 submissions yet).

EDIT: Got 70.08FPS in R11.5 on my GTX950.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> That's not good. I had  ~79FPS on my old 750Ti @ stock (R15).
> View attachment 79483
> Don't have an R11.5 score from that rig, but I can double-check w/ my current GTX950.
> I know for sure that my Win7 score was significantly higher than my Win10 score (hence HWbot does not accept Win10 submissions yet).
> ...


How to uninstall all drivers videos.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

I been using my XEON again... streaming.

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90

I'm using reshade on PS1 emulator and stream is at 25FPS due to my bad internet... did not know all this time people could not see it hahahaha looks like it's causing a glitch too with weird graphics... don't look too bad i guess.

Streaming for 4 hours and finished Resident Evil Director's Cut


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> There's only one logical explanation, Cinebench hasn't been optimized for
> High-end Graphic cards.


Well my card was high-end back in 2012. Could it have anything to do with Tahiti's 1 Tera Flop of FP64? Newer cards have been cut back on FP64 compute performance. It's just a guess though, either way I thought was an interesting data point to contribute.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

Or is it something to do with the limitations of X 58 ?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Or is it something to do with the limitations of X 58 ?


Nope, my 750ti get 89 fps


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Or is it something to do with the limitations of X 58 ?


I doubt a bump from PCIe v2.0 to 3.0 would make that big of a difference, but maybe?



Knoxx29 said:


> How to uninstall all drivers videos.


Have you guys tried DDU? Run the normal uninstaller included with the drivers then follow up with DDU.
http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=592


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

My Pentium 3 scores higher than that TITAN XP in that bench.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> My Pentium 3 scores higher than that TITAN XP in that bench.


And your Pentium scores more than mine too
That's why there is something wrong with my card.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

Rerun the test with GPUZ sensors tab on and whatever you use to monitor CPU clock speeds ( HWMon or whatever)


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

do i detect a slightly Peeved post


Knoxx29 said:


> That's why there is something wrong with my card.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Will test my shitty 670.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> do i detect a slightly Peeved post


Nah, the card works perfectly otherwise I would have issues when benching with unigine valley and Heaven, if i get low FPS on one of those bench i would be worried.

As you can see all cards with low FPS are High-end, and the higher FPS for the Mid-range cards, I would say Cinebench could be the problem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Beat this


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Dunno what to say really, CPU score is down as my CPU is in untweaked mode.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

Sapphire HD 7970 OC Boost


Scores the same as @durvelles 480


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sapphire HD 7970 OC Boost
> 
> 
> Scores the same as @durvelles 480
> ...



That's the confirmation: Cinebench it's not optimized for high-end cards.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Well i doubt a 670 crunches a 7970 at all Kepler is worse than Fermi for compute... so my 107FPS result seems really off?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

R 15 H/T off


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

I just suicide ran my E5640 at 4.6ghz and the 670 spiked to 117FPS??????

CPU never made it through the CPU test the temps hit 97c and i had to shut her down, i really tapped out my ITX cooler.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's the confirmation: Cinebench it's not optimized for high-end cards.



run R15


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Well according to cinebench i score 622CB at 4.3ghz vs 4.09ghz

Which means the score stayed exactly the same even the ram is OC'd higher.


-___________________-


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

my po 480 can't hang


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> run R15


When I get home after work


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone have a clue why my CPU scored exactly the same in cinebench?

I mean 4.3ghz, ram at 1635mhz vs 4.09ghz ram at 1583mhz????????????


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Anyone have a clue why my CPU scored exactly the same in cinebench?
> 
> I mean 4.3ghz, ram at 1635mhz vs 4.09ghz ram at 1583mhz????????????


Background processes

not fully stable

it doesn't like you

anything


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Background processes
> 
> not fully stable
> 
> ...




The increase is shown in CPU-Z though...

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/kkcdxe


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Anyone have a clue why my CPU scored exactly the same in cinebench?
> 
> I mean 4.3ghz, ram at 1635mhz vs 4.09ghz ram at 1583mhz????????????




where are you reading your clock speed?
From CB or elsewhere.

CB says mine ran at 3.91 when HWMon says 4.4 ghz


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Added a bit more volts and massive increase...


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Might actually keep it at this settings since 77c under Cinebench is actually pretty good.

Still got to get that H100 set up though i will be screaming passed these numbers when i do lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

I wish I hadn't bust my H100......


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Just for kicks I switched my 4790K to factory clocks, before that I was still running @ 4.8 GHz with VID @ 1.303.










 

Looks like it scales based on CPU clock speed to me.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Added a bit more volts and massive increase...
> 
> View attachment 79493


Told ya

Not stable


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Thermal Throttling kicked in? You did say in a prior post you hit 97C on the CPU test.




Naa just unstable mate, added volts and got a massive increase.
I have never tried 4.6 before but i have no doubt the board and CPU can do it, i switched the PC off physically to prevent damage, dunno what i was thinking TBH lol... 1.45v is retarded for the little cooler i am using, but 4.3ghz at 135v (1.36V under CPU-Z load) is netting only 77c maximum on 2 cores.

I have had her suiciding at 1.4v at 4.46ghz before in CPU-Z.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I wish I hadn't bust my H100......


How did you bust your H100?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> my po 480 can't hang


Could it be AMD's driver needs some more optimization work done for Polaris?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How did you bust your H100?




Fiddling with my pc running, caught a cable with my finger and in a panic shoved it back in the wrong hole..... small pop, horrible smell, RIP H 100

ive got one of these sitting in there now but not clamped down


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Not as bad as my coolit ECO ALC on my AMD PC... leaked all over the board, CPU overheated and PC shut off but before that was a massive grinding noise... the pump....



Still though nothing broken and rocking beastly overclock like it has from day 1.

Touch wood.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Fiddling with my pc running, caught a cable with my finger and in a panic shoved it back in the wrong hole..... small pop, horrible smell, RIP H 100


Ouch, that had to hurt.  In retrospect you should have shutdown/ unplugged.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh the memories 

7770 before death, Coolit ECO ALC before death.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Ouch, that had to hurt.  In retrospect you should have shutdown/ unplugged.




I was only pushing a sata cable out of the way....but yes, I should have turned it off.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was only pushing a sata cable out of the way....but yes, I should have turned it off.


Live, and learn?  Too Soon?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Oh the memories
> 
> 7770 before death, Coolit ECO ALC before death.


Was it bad luck it leaked or a possible defect? Nice job with the cable routing btw.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Was it bad luck it leaked or a possible defect? Nice job with the cable routing btw.



It had been keeping the CPU at 47c max temps for over 4 years it finally crapped up in 2015 so no it was a great performer and lasted too, luckily the fluid was non conductive.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

I paid £25.00  for it 2nd hand with no fans and a small bruise on the rad so it was a proper bargain. I was hoping it would last me a bit longer than 6 months though.



It was too big for my case but I sorted out a "workaround"
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-83#post-3403929


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I paid £25.00  for it 2nd hand with no fans and a small bruise on the rad so it was a proper bargain. I was hoping it would last me a bit longer than 6 months though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty extensive modifications you had going on with that case in a couple of places.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

It looked lovely

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-85#post-3430455


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

I forgot to mention I was using AMD's VSR to run with a 2560x1440 resolution since my monitor only supports a native resolution of 1080P. Does the GPU render at the higher resolution when VSR is flipped on?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I forgot to mention I was using AMD's VSR to run with a 2560x1440 resolution since my monitor only supports a native resolution of 1080P. Does the GPU render at the higher resolution when VSR is flipped on?


No noticeable difference on GPU load in 2D mode but gaming will have a large hit, so yeah things will render at that res.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

I hadn't noticed this before at HWBOT.....it tells you how much you have overclocked from stock......





http://hwbot.org/submission/3095126_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5670_1035_cb/


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2016)

don't Believe the figure in Red
Stock = 2.93Ghz   overclock = 4.55Ghz  does no equate to a 99.84% overclock
more like a 62.5% overclock (giving a 4.57Ghz overclock )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

I know......hence the


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Only time i found my percentage was below.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/v8m2x

36% core boost.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

I found out actually that if i enable energy saving on my mobo i can't go above 4ghz on my XEON because i need a nasty amount of voltage to offset the core speed reduction and fluctuation.

So 1.36v @ 4.3ghz is only doable on fixed clocks otherwise i need 1.42v!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

My Xeon overclocks in %

E 5620  stock 2.4 ghz my o/c  4.0 ghz ...........66%

E 5640  stock 2.6 ghz my o/c  4.5 ghz ............73 %   ( @Recon-UK this was 1.416v)

X 5650 stock  2.6 ghz my o/c  4.5 ghz ............73 %

X 5670  stock  2.9 ghz my o/c  4.6 ghz ............58 %


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Even my 2500k at 5.2ghz is not reaching those percentages...

Here it is at 5ghz.. it says 50%.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lot-of-2-...b919de5&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=112145346282


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> ??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lot-of-2-Intel-Xeon-X5365-3-GHz-Quad-Core-8MB-1333MHz-LGA771-SLAED-CPU-Processor/141863209219?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=2220071&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39272&meid=55c8fe0317424e8082dc32f50b919de5&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=112145346282



Thinking of building your own Skulltrail PC  ??? then

you are aware they are socket 771   4 core no ht   and from Hong kong


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Thinking of building your own Skulltrail PC  ??? then
> 
> you are aware they are socket 771   4 core no ht   and from Hong kong



No but 2 of those overclocked would be pretty beastly if folding etc.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2016)

Pro's   ?
cons = Expensive hard to find decent motherboards. Cpu's run hot even for Xeons  (150w TPD per Cpu )

You would need a skulltrail M/b for Overclocking capability   normal 2p server boards not really suitable for overclocking )


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Pro's   ?
> cons = Expensive hard to find decent motherboards. Cpu's run hot even for Xeons  (150w TPD per Cpu )



I have been educated.

Jesus 150w TDP :O


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> run R15



I ran last night Cinebench, as you can see my CPU was at 4.3GHz and my never went above 1379MHz.

1379MHz is way low to my GPU base clocks ( 1721MHz ) and to Boost Clock 1962MHz, Cinebench it is not pushing enough my card in order to get high FPS.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I ran last night Cinebench, as you can see my CPU was at 4.3GHz and my never went above 1379MHz.
> 
> 1379MHz is way low to my GPU base clocks ( 1721MHz ) and to Boost Clock 1962MHz, Cinebench it is not pushing enough my card in order to get high FPS.
> 
> View attachment 79513




That's 11.5


Here is R 15
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/6709-cinebench.html


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That's 11.5
> 
> 
> Here is R 15
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/6709-cinebench.html


My bad


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

The GPU score is also tied to CPU processor speed, at 4.3ghz i scored 111FPS / 112 and at 4.6ghz 117FPS.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> run R15


testing on my 1080.

I get 82 fps in r11.5 155 in r15. even in r15 its not touching the card.

it never boosts. stays at 1607.
it never utilizes more than 40% of the gpu
multiple runs below


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Maybe the workload is so vast that our processors just are not fast enough to keep up?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The GPU score is also tied to CPU processor speed, at 4.3ghz i scored 111FPS / 112 and at 4.6ghz 117FPS.


Today i have OC'ed to 4.4GHz


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Today i have OC'ed to 4.4GHz
> 
> View attachment 79518




I am actually very proud of my Kingston memory, they only Fury Blue sticks 1.5v rated, running over rated speeds on 1.6v


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I have been educated.
> 
> Jesus 150w TDP :O


How about these then? Only 95 watts a piece.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matched-p...b129a94&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141863209219


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How about these then? Only 95 watts a piece.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matched-pair-of-Intel-Xeon-X5570-2-93-GHz-Quad-Core-SLBF3-Processor-w-Grease/222215304926?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39272&meid=2fea2ad71b7e4366b37a01e72b129a94&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141863209219



Crazy really, those chips must be on some magic fairy dust or have no HTT? 95w on 45NM 1366?

My 32NM chip is 80W TDP with HTT.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I ran last night Cinebench, as you can see my CPU was at 4.3GHz and my never went above 1379MHz.
> 
> 1379MHz is way low to my GPU base clocks ( 1721MHz ) and to Boost Clock 1962MHz, Cinebench it is not pushing enough my card in order to get high FPS.
> 
> View attachment 79513


Could you switch your card to maximum performance in the nvidia driver control panel?


----------



## slozomby (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Maybe the workload is so vast that our processors just are not fast enough to keep up?


it appears the open gl test is single threaded and thus why the higher end GPUs don't bench well

the big gpu utilization was me turning folding on for a bit. the small spike on the right was the cinebench


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Crazy really, those chips must be on some magic fairy dust or have no HTT? 95w on 45NM 1366?
> 
> My 32NM chip is 80W TDP with HTT.


They do have Hyper Threading.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X5570 - AT80602000765AA (BX80602X5570).html


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> They do have Hyper Threading.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X5570 - AT80602000765AA (BX80602X5570).html



Those literally are the best 45nm 1366 Quads before you hit Westmere-EP on 32nm.

Good job intel.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

I always knew that you were a Genius @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

Now i just need to figure out some tweaks in order to increase FPS


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I always knew that you were a Genius @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> 
> Now i just need to figure out some tweaks in order to increase FPS
> 
> ...


Don't forget to change your wallpaper to something more pleasant to look at for your next screenshot.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Don't forget to change your wallpaper to something more pleasant to look at for your next screenshot.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Don't forget to change your wallpaper to something more pleasant to look at for your next screenshot.


What's wrong with you people


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

These were chosen due to the silly escapades i had... hitting above 90c is toasty


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How about these then? Only 95 watts a piece.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matched-pair-of-Intel-Xeon-X5570-2-93-GHz-Quad-Core-SLBF3-Processor-w-Grease/222215304926?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39272&meid=2fea2ad71b7e4366b37a01e72b129a94&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141863209219



At that Price they are a Steal   ( and its for the pair )


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> What's wrong with you people


Nothing wrong with me. That old Windows 7 wallpaper needs to go. At least give yourself some eye candy.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

@biffzinker choose one:


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @biffzinker choose one:



personaly @biffzinker  has a better choice of Wallpaper


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


>


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

Today I am running my CPU at 4.0


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> personaly @biffzinker  has a better choice of Wallpaper


I have always used the EVGA Wallpaper but i don't even know/remember why i had the Windows one


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

My errr stick is running at 10.0


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

I would have picked the one Knoxx first posted but the Windows flag logo reminded me of Windows XP.

Edit: It's 3:30 in the morning here, catch you guys later.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Windows XP


Best Windows ever.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Best Windows ever.


It was certainly better than the prior Windows 98/ME I'll give you that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

I like  W10 now I have it set up to suit my needs.

Download Old Task Manager for Windows 10


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

Back on topic

Which are the lowest voltages you guys has used for 4.4Ghz and 4.5GHz for your Xeons Chips?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Around 1.38+


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

H/T off
6 cores @ 4.5








H/T  on
6 cores @4.0






H/T on
4 cores @ 4.5


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> H/T off
> 6 cores @ 4.5
> 
> View attachment 79540
> ...


Do you remember the temperatures for4.5GHz first Screenshot?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you remember the temperatures for4.5GHz first Screenshot?




This is with an AMD cooler just sitting on the cpu. 6 core

The last cpuz from my previous is more relevant to you i think as it is a 4 core chip. iirc i never went over about 70 -72 with the E5640


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been passed 90c on the E5640... not a good idea


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I have been passed 90c on the E5640... not a good idea


One egg on the top wouldn't be a bad idea



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This is with an AMD cooler just sitting on the cpu. 6 core
> 
> The last cpuz from my previous is more relevant to you i think as it is a 4 core chip. iirc i never went over about 70 -72 with the E5640
> 
> ...



Great temperatures for 4.499GHz and voltages are amazing, well done

I will try 4.5GHz, with 1.30v.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

I think you will need closer to 1.4 v


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think you will need closer to 1.4 v


I hate you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

if you want 5.0 + you will need 1.6 v


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Yeah 4.5 at 1.3 volt? maybe on 1 core with no HT


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Yeah 4.5 at 1.3 volt? maybe on 1 core with no HT


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

I turned 2 cores off on my X5670

so this is 4 core no H/T running CPUZ bench @ 4.4 ghz using 1.323 V





Im just off for a go on GTA V to see what difference 4 cores make


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Well XEON streamed this for almost 3 hours.










Was my Twitch live stream but uploaded to YT.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

These are my words not screenshot.

HT off 131.V Bus Speed x167 4.5GHz, System post without issues and no crash or BSOD, ran Prime95, System keeps holding for 5 minutes after that BSOD, temperatures 77c, until i don't watercooler those chips i better stop doing stupid things


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Just put to 1.4v or higher and enjoy 90c.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Just put to 1.4v or higher and enjoy 90c.


I won't never do that 

Btw. My previous OC was 4403.03GHz with Bus Speed 163 and 1.30V, right now i am testing the machine with same voltage but i have increased the speed to 164, OC  test running at 4430.3GHz .


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)

Mate no offense but my E5640 is a good chip and that needs 1.3v for 4.15ghz lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> These are my words not screenshot.
> 
> HT off 131.V Bus Speed x167 4.5GHz, System post without issues and no crash or BSOD, ran Prime95, System keeps holding for 5 minutes after that BSOD, temperatures 77c, until i don't watercooler those chips i better stop doing stupid things





dont run Prime 95.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

sorry for double posting.......


GTA V on 4 cores @ 4.4 ghz and 1.323 v 
Hottest was 76 degrees


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> dont run Prime 95.....


It's part of the stability test



Recon-UK said:


> Mate no offense but my E5640 is a good chip and that needs 1.3v for 4.15ghz lol.


Mate no offense but you need 1.3v for 4.15GHz i need 1.30v for 4430.3GHz, maybe you should try 4430.3GHz in your System with 1.3v

Edit: i forgot to say lol

Edit#2 He saw the post but didn't answer, that's mean that he is doing it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> t's part of the stability test





Like you said, wait for your water cooling.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Like you said, wait for your water cooling.


I will.

One week ago i wanted to order two Radiators, one 240mm and one 280mm but just the 240mm was available, now i have to wait until the 280mm is available once again, i don't want to use Radiators from different manufacturers.

240mm Rad


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> dont run Prime 95.....


Instead run IntelBurnTest (Intel's sanctioned Linpack stress test), the higher stress levels really get those cores cooking. 

Edit: The GUI front-end isn't Intel of course.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Instead run IntelBurnTest (Intel's sanctioned Linpack stress test), the higher stress levels really get those cores cooking.


I do not have any reasons to abuse of my CPU's


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I do not have any reasons to abuse of my CPU's


I only bother with the 'higher' stress test over standard. It's worked out for me when my overclock appeared stable but wasn't.



Knoxx29 said:


> It's part of the stability test


Besides you said it ^ yourself.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I only bother with the 'higher' stress test over standard. It's worked out for me when my overclock appeared stable but wasn't.
> 
> 
> Besides you said it ^ yourself.


There is stability test and there is abuse of your hardwares.

Enough to run prime95 once instead doing it just for fun.

Edit: there are some idiots out there, that run prime95 overnight, that's insane


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> ran Prime95,





Knoxx29 said:


> It's part of the stability test





Knoxx29 said:


> I do not have any reasons to abuse of my CPU's



many a person would say running prime95  " is CPU Abuse"


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> CPU Abuse


It depends for how long.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> many a person would say running prime95 " is CPU Abuse"


Ditto, running Prime95 IS abuse @Knoxx29. The higher stress test in IntelBurnTest doesn't last any longer than 10/15 minutes.

Only suggesting you run this.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 2, 2016)

Prime95 was a program designed to STRESS TEST STOCK CPU's 
  not Recommended for Overclocked CPU's


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Prime95 was a program designed to STRESS TEST STOCK CPU's
> not Recommended for Overclocked CPU's


Not to mention what also happens on Haswell/Broadwell, and maybe Skylake with temperatures now that AVX and AVX2 were added to Prime95.

Edit: Good thing also your limited to SSE 4.2 on your Xeon @Knoxx29.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Prime95 was a program designed to STRESS TEST STOCK CPU's
> not Recommended for Overclocked CPU's


Let me guess, Prime95 was designed for stock CPU's, if i Overclock and run Prime95 but i get BSOD i just restart the PC and let's say i run Aida stability and if the PC doesn't get BSOD it means that my OC is stable?


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

Another alternative is ASUS Realbench, besides being a benchmark it also allows stress testing that does simulate the type of programs you actually run on your CPU.
http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Let me guess, Prime95 was designed for stock CPU's,


give the man a cigar he got that right


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 2, 2016)

GTA V on my X5670 @ 4.4ghz with 4 and 6 cores active..........i didnt notice any difference in FPS........52 -60 vsync on.


4 cores


 


6 cores


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2016)

Resident Evil Benchmark.

2 x X5677 4.4GHz HT off


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 2, 2016)

Changing rig again 

Dumping my loop and getting a AIO


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Changing rig again
> 
> Dumping my loop and getting a AIO


This AIO water cooler is perfect for you, and it's expandable to water cooling the GPU. Sure it's pricey but the quality is worth it.




https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EKWB/Predator_280_QDC/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> This AIO water cooler is perfect for you, and it's expandable to water cooling the GPU. Sure it's pricey but the quality is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




according to that ^^^^^^^ theres no 1366 mounting option.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> according to that ^^^^^^^ theres no 1366 mounting option.


Well that stinks. I should of looked before I suggested it though.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 2, 2016)

Put my entire CPU to use.

Streaming Gran Turismo 4 at 60FPS emulated.

Image quality is terrible due to the fast motion and my crap internet.

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> This AIO water cooler is perfect for you, and it's expandable to water cooling the GPU. Sure it's pricey but the quality is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I normally WC my GPU but at this time I don't plan to every WC the 480. Not worth it for me.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I normally WC my GPU


Same here, but unfortunately there's no waterblock available for the Classified version.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> according to that ^^^^^^^ theres no 1366 mounting option.


1366 and 2011 use the same mounting holes   You just need to make sure you have the right screws, as the threads are different pitch.


----------



## m1919 (Oct 3, 2016)

Here's my current rig. Specs in my profile.












And a little side-project in the making.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

m1919 said:


> Here's my current rig. Specs in my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Rig.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

Not XEON but cool.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 3, 2016)

have one  had it to 3.5ghz on air


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't believe this things but anyway i wanted to post it


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't believe this things but anyway i wanted to post it
> 
> View attachment 79639


Uh Oh, 


 
https://www.neowin.net/news/experienceindexok-115


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Uh Oh,
> View attachment 79640
> https://www.neowin.net/news/experienceindexok-115


It doesn't means your numbers are higher than mine it is just because you are using W10

W7 maximum rate score is 7.9 and W10 is 9.9


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It doesn't means your numbers are higher than mine it is just because you are using W10
> 
> W7 maximum rate score is 7.9 and W10 is 9.9


Maybe, but it's still WinSAT with the ceiling raised (higher performance hardware) for the number scoring.

Edit: Fine, I'll admit I'm intentionally being a jackass just to possibly ruffle your feathers, happy?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Maybe, but it's still WinSAT with the ceiling raised (higher performance hardware) for the number scoring.


I bet that if i was using W10 my score would be higher than your and if you install W7 in your machine your score would be lower than mine


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Uh Oh,
> View attachment 79640
> https://www.neowin.net/news/experienceindexok-115


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bet that if i was using W10 my score would be higher than your


How much do you want place on that bet, hmm?



Durvelle27 said:


>


Nice scores @Durvelle27


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How much do you want place on that bet, hmm?


I bet my 1080 GPU.

Even @Durvelle27 would have better score  than you if it wasn't for his HDD/SSD


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Who you kidding @Knoxx29, you wouldn't give up your 1080, and besides I'd feel bad winning it from you.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bet my 1080 GPU.
> 
> Even @Durvelle27 would have better score  than you if it wasn't for his HDD/SSD


no SSDS

All mechanical drives


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> no SSDS
> 
> All mechanical drives


What's with the "Crucial M4 256GB SSD" in your System Specs? I assumed you were using a SSD.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> What's with the "Crucial M4 256GB SSD" in your System Specs? I assumed you were using a SSD.


gave it away like a week ago


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Who you kidding @Knoxx29, you wouldn't give up your 1080, and besides I'd feel bad winning it from you.


You're so funny.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Edit: Fine, I'll admit I'm intentionally being a jackass just to possibly ruffle your feathers, happy?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

We arent all singing from the same hymn sheet






i reckon  both tests are a load of bollocks

Excuse me a minute while i turn H/T on


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Excuse me a minute while i turn H/T on


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

Me and @durvelle have basically got the same cpu and he scores higher than mine

and my 7970 beats his 480






I demand a re-run !!!!.......

i ran the tests with HWMonitor on.



http://win-experience-index.chris-pc.com/


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Who you kidding @Knoxx29, you wouldn't give up your 1080, and besides I'd feel bad winning it from you.



If you think that my 1080 it's too much for you all what I can offer you is this:


 

You can choose: my 1080 Box or my SR2 Box


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i reckon both tests are a load of bollocks


Those are just third party front end GUI's for viewing WinSAT scoring in Windows 8/8.1/10 since Microsoft removed anything GUI starting with Windows 8 your only other option was the command prompt.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If you think that my 1080 it's too much for you all what I can offer you is this:
> View attachment 79643
> 
> You can choose: my 1080 Box or my SR2 Box


And what exactly will I do with a empty box?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

@biffzinker 

my CPU  scores the same as yours mine is 4.4ghz
you have twice as much ram running faster than mine
and we have basically the same gpu.....mine is at 1000/1450

YOU


 

ME


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

E5640 @ 4.2


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

You guys with your sluggish 6 cores. You need more clockspeed to get things really moving.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> And what exactly will I do with a empty box?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> You guys with your sluggish 6 cores. You need more clockspeed to get things really moving.



6 cores/ 12T vs my 4 cores/ 8T with dual channel memory and only .7 points higher?

Also GTX 670 matching your 7970 because i am a badass overclocker.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Me and @durvelle have basically got the same cpu and he scores higher than mine
> 
> and my 7970 beats his 480
> 
> ...


Your 7970 on drugs 

it's been confirmed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Your 7970 on drugs
> 
> it's been confirmed




oops !!!


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> 6 cores/ 12T vs my 4 cores/ 8T with dual channel memory and only .7 points higher?
> 
> Also GTX 670 matching your 7970 because i am a badass overclocker.


Opps, I forgot your Xeon is a 4 core,  so.. disregard that I thought yours was a six core. 

Actually my card is a 7950 aka R9 280.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

I was jesting by the way


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Alright you guys I'm stepping away and leaving the thread before.. things get way out of hand.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> You guys with your sluggish 6 cores.


My CPU is 4 cores


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> You guys with your sluggish 6 cores. You need more clockspeed to get things really moving.


Bet them 6C rapes your 4C


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My CPU is 4 cores


Really? I could of sworn they were 2 - 6 cores Xeons you had.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Really? I could of sworn they were 2 - 6 cores Xeons you had.


 X5677 4 cores


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> X5677 4 cores


Well I did ASSUME they were 6 Cores Xeons when I looked at your listed System Specs.


----------



## Daemoch (Oct 4, 2016)

Looking to find info about leveraging xeons for a home built workstation that will, frankly, end up playing a lot of games.  I know you guys must have some good websites and advice.  I'm at the 'gathering info' stage right before starting the 'how do I NOT blow my budget' followed by 'I guess I'll eat ramen for 3 months'.

I've got less than zero brand loyalty and I realize everyone has a favorite; also, every manufacturer makes a lemon no matter how good a track record they have.  Supply me some info and sources and I'm more than happy to go make my own mistakes.  

FYI, I've been in IT for 20+ years and still have my first CPU...a 286sx ...so spare me the super basics, I'm good there.  I'm happy to field questions if I seem really off base looking at Xeons but to some extent I've built a ton of desktops and never a xeon so I thought it'd be interesting.  I'd like to play with overclocking again and I hear thats a real issue with xeons.  I'm not a peripheral junkie so USB ports arent a big deal.  I'm also considering a rack (even if the Xeon thing doesn't happen), so 1U/2U options are on the table.  I'd like to end up with something that can pass as a regular desktop in practice though, even if in reality its a Frankenstein.

-Looking forward to the discussion and thanks in advance!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

*Daemoch*
*Welcome to TPU and the Xeon Thread*
Suggest you read the Xeon owners club Thread
for a Start
oops thats this one 
You looking at New Components or would you be happy for used Recomdations ?



Daemoch said:


> I'd like to play with overclocking again



if your happy with used components   then you can Achieve Stupid insane mad overclocks with Xeon  56** chips ( Quad CPU'S or Hex cores )


----------



## Daemoch (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Used is fine.  Probably better on the wallet too.  From what I've gathered, some of the older components actually benefited from less lock-down, so the 2nd hand and aftermarket scenes where a lot more energetic (aka skulltrail as an example).  I'd like to go with an MP setup.  My last MP was a Pentium 3 slot1  Coppermine setup on an OR840 I hijacked from the dupster at work.  I do realize that gaming will null a lot of the advantages of that type of arrangement, but I don't plan to limit it to game use.  And frankly, some of this is just for the fun of doing it.  

What are the draw backs to used then?  What would I be 'giving up' to save money?


----------



## m1919 (Oct 4, 2016)

Daemoch said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Used is fine.  Probably better on the wallet too.  From what I've gathered, some of the older components actually benefited from less lock-down, so the 2nd hand and aftermarket scenes where a lot more energetic (aka skulltrail as an example).  I'd like to go with an MP setup.  My last MP was a Pentium 3 slot1  Coppermine setup on an OR840 I hijacked from the dupster at work.  I do realize that gaming will null a lot of the advantages of that type of arrangement, but I don't plan to limit it to game use.  And frankly, some of this is just for the fun of doing it.
> 
> What are the draw backs to used then?  What would I be 'giving up' to save money?



Main drawback to used is the stuff floating around out there is an unknown quantity. You're taking a chance on every component you buy second-hand. But then again, processors are pretty resilient. I've never bought a bad second-hand proc.

The board, procs and memory on my current build are used, but the build is solid. Exception for my old SeasSonic X760, that took a dump on the weekend so that's been replaced with a shiny new EVGA Supernova 850P2.

Weird failure on the PSU, I resumed my box from sleep, machine was piss slow trying to unlock. Just as I was about to reboot it shut down. Attempted to cold boot but the machine got stuck in a loop without being able to POST until I power-cycled the PSU itself. Rock solid again with the new PSU.

Funnily enough that PSU lasted just longer than the 5-year warranty.


----------



## Daemoch (Oct 4, 2016)

I've had a handful of bad CPUs over the years.  My current couch-laptop is a former Turion CPU that now has a Phenom in it.  It generally runs fine, though hot (25 vs 45 TDP).  But most tests show the used Phenom hiccuping.  Never shows up during browsing or light video/game work though so I let it slide.

I think I'm going to prefer a new MB and probably new RAM though because in my experience those are the parts that get physically trashed the most (ignoring OC'ed GPUs).  RAM is generally man-handled and MBs are just....abused.  I've replaced far too many caps and burned/scratched traces to think otherwise.  If it's a commercial-grade MB or RAM, I'd probably be willing to nod on that too though.  Feel free to disagree.  I suppose it would matter if you knew who the seller was too though.  That Phenom was from China via amazon, so I got what I paid for.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

m1919 said:


> Main drawback to used is the stuff floating around out there is an unknown quantity. You're taking a chance on every component you buy second-hand.



" Buy from a Trusted Member of TPU "
Start by Monitoring this Forum ( and / or place an Advert when you can " follow rules" )
have heatware /paypal
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/

OverClocking duel CPU's not practical on "most Server Boards" ( they are also more expensive than Desktop ATX Boards)

"most Server Boards" only have 1 PCI x8 slot some have x16 slots


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 4, 2016)

Heres an MSI pro- e in America,

great for o/c ing. i have owned 2 and dorset has one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-PCI-Exp...824633?hash=item3d27911539:g:lvAAAOSwARZXoNZD

spend another $ 200.00 on an X5690 and youve got a 12 thread system @ 5.0ghz ( with proper cooling)

OR

spend $ 20.00 on an E 5640 for 8 threads @ 4.2 ghz +


We need to know your budget.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> OverClocking duel CPU's not practical on "most Server Boards"


It depends which Board.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

Can confirm i still use the MSI as a Daily Drive (at 3.8Ghz on Air  evo212 with push pull fans temps are 24c to 40c )
you can use XP/Vista/Win 7 win 10 as O/S

MSI accepts DDR3 1600  and "24 gig  in Triple channel"


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

*Knoxx29*
*


Knoxx29 said:



			It depends which Board.
		
Click to expand...

*
Name those Boards then Please
Hint SR2 is not a Server Board   its modified from a Server Board


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 4, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I know my CPU supports tripple channel
> 
> But i assumed triple channel only worked if using 3 or 6 sticks not 4



Yeah but I should have explained further it uses the 3 u have installed in 3x and leaves the 4th


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah but I should have explained further it uses the 3 u have installed in 3x and leaves the 4th



A bit like Some Nvidia graphic cards and that slow 512 meg of mem


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> *Knoxx29*
> 
> 
> Name those Boards then Please
> Hint SR2 is not a Server Board   its modified from a Server Board


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It depends which Board.





Knoxx29 said:


>



whats up ? having problems backing up your assertion
or you just like merkeling it with Hot Air


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah but I should have explained further it uses the 3 u have installed in 3x and leaves the 4th


Welp I plan to add 2 more sticks to make 24Gb. So I forgot all about it.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> whats up ? having problems backing up your assertion
> or you just like merkeling it with Hot Air


Sometimes i forget that the SR2 it's not a Server Board


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sometimes i forget that the SR2 it's not a Server Board


We don't and as necessary we will remind you
Now About those Server boards that are usefully Overclockable
have you got your list for us ???

I'M Intrested  got a pair of X5650 that i would love to have on one Overclockable Board

ps hint when u give up on your SR2.....................................................


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 4, 2016)

I dont think there are any.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I dont think there are any


 But *Knoxx29 thinks/says there are *


----------



## m1919 (Oct 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> But *Knoxx29 thinks/says there are *



SR-2, SR-X and Asus Z9PE-D8 and Z10PE-D8/16 are the only ones I think.

Edit: I think a couple Supermicro and Asrock boards might allow some basic OC options as well.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks
*[URL='https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/m1919.108793/']m1919 A more knowledgeable man than.......
Not overclockable Server Boards but Workstation Boards [/URL]*
*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/knoxx29.147602/*
*Knoxx29 had a Duel socket 2011 but could not overclock it and he Could not even remember it To "List" *


----------



## m1919 (Oct 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Thanks
> *m1919 A more knowledgeable man than.......*
> *Not overclockable Server Boards but Workstation Boards *
> *Knoxx29 had a Duel socket 2011 but could not overclock it and he Could not even remember it To "List" *



Ah yeah should have clarified those are all workstation boards.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2016)

People you're at home and i am at work, unfortunately i don't have too much time to write back


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Thanks
> *m1919 A more knowledgeable man than.......*
> *Not overclockable Server Boards but Workstation Boards *
> *Knoxx29 had a Duel socket 2011 but could not overclock it and he Could not even remember it To "List" *


I never had a dual socket 2011 Board, single socket


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

I stand partially corrected


----------



## m1919 (Oct 4, 2016)

Of course if you want to play with older stuff you have:

-Intel D5400XS Skulltrail
-Asus L1N64-SLI (lol Quad-FX)
-Asus KFN5-D SLI
-Asus K8N-DL
-MSI K8N Master2-FAR
-MSI K8T Master2-FAR

Most of that is off-topic AMD stuff, but still. Fun to play with.

Also pretty sure you can stickermod or pin mod 1333MHz FSB 771 Xeons to run at 1600MHz on dual socket boards that support the faster bus speed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2016)

*Estaric*
*Profile Post*
"
Estaric Hopefully gonna be joining xeon owners club in a few days"

Once you go Xeon   this is Etched into your Brain


----------



## m1919 (Oct 4, 2016)

Once you go dual socket, you can never go back to just the one.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi lads.

Two days ago i have OC'ed my CPU's at 4.5GHz, since then i have been playing Games for hours and hours and no crash or BSOD, I have used Aida Stability test for more than 2 hours no crash no BSOD but when i run Prime95 after 15 minutes BSOD.

@dorsetknob said that Prime95 it's for testIng CPU's at stock speed and not for OC'ed CPUs.

What should i believe, it's my System stable or unstable?


----------



## O_and_N (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello guys. Just signed in as Im planing on taking a step to a xeon and cant find a answer for my question.So im going to make a small micro atx workstation (4x32gb ram) and a e5 2690v4.Its going to be used for intense photogrametry rendering and game dev(unreal engine).I see that the base clock is kind of low 2.6ghz and my question is, does this thing turbo boost always.For example in unreal engine (or a game)it will most probably use 2-4 cores for the testing/game purposes.Can i expect to see this to turboboost to 3ghz and stay there during work?
The reason im asking is because most xeons i see on youtube when playing a game(for example) i see them stay at their base clocks.(im not sure if turbo boost is activated in bios,but by deffault i think it shoud be)
Cheers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 5, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi lads.
> 
> Two days ago i have OC'ed my CPU's at 4.5GHz, since then i have been playing Games for hours and hours and no crash or BSOD, I have used Aida Stability test for more than 2 hours no crash no BSOD but when i run Prime95 after 15 minutes BSOD.
> 
> ...




Like i said before...dont run P95.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Like i said before...dont run P95.


But would you say that it's stable?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 5, 2016)

It is stable till you run P 95. When you use it in real world it is fine.
Your system is stable.

If running P95 is important to you reduce your clock speed and try again.

Or

Uninstall P 95 and enjoy your gaming.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2016)

*Knoxx29*
Some people will "Run Prime 95" on their overclocked System for 1 hr and be Satisfied that its Stable Because it did not crash.

Others run prime 95 till it crashes on an overclocked System  and then fret that their system is unstable because it crashed.  ( "Doh it Crashed after 8 hours is my System Stable ")
You seem to be in the second Camp  ( take mogadon and dont worry so much )

As Said before Prime 95 is intended for non overclocked Systems  Ie "STOCK SYSTEMS" to STRESS Test for instability in NON OVERCLOCKED CPU's.
Overclockers use Prime 95 to gauge if their System is *Stable Enough to use *

*How many times have you read the Advice*
Raise the clock speed
Then run prime 95
if it dont crash 
Keep increaseing  the speed and retest till it Crashes   then decrease the Speed slightly
test if it then does not crash you have your MAX Overclock.

AGAIN PRIME 95 IS A STOCK STABILITY TESTING TOOL


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It is stable till you run P 95. When you use it in real world it is fine.
> Your system is stable.


In real world it's pretty stable.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If running P95 is important to you


Absolutely not.


----------



## m1919 (Oct 5, 2016)

O_and_N said:


> Hello guys. Just signed in as Im planing on taking a step to a xeon and cant find a answer for my question.So im going to make a small micro atx workstation (4x32gb ram) and a e5 2690v4.Its going to be used for intense photogrametry rendering and game dev(unreal engine).I see that the base clock is kind of low 2.6ghz and my question is, does this thing turbo boost always.For example in unreal engine (or a game)it will most probably use 2-4 cores for the testing/game purposes.Can i expect to see this to turboboost to 3ghz and stay there during work?
> The reason im asking is because most xeons i see on youtube when playing a game(for example) i see them stay at their base clocks.(im not sure if turbo boost is activated in bios,but by deffault i think it shoud be)
> Cheers



You may not see full all-core turbo unless your cores are loaded heavily enough. If you find this is a problem for some applications, particularly games, you can use something like system explorer to set and retain affinity and priority settings so you are more likely to turbo when running them.

Also, is that E5-2690 v4 an ES proc? If it is, make sure it's a QS or QA proc as early steppings could be buggy. Got burned a while back with some "E5-2667 v3" procs that were cut-down 14-cores with the 35MB cache, these procs would boost across all cores and then for no reason at all just down-clock to 12x multiplier while under full load. Essentially, completely useless.

Luckily I was able to get a full refund on them.

Most games don't seem to be properly optimized for multiple threads, and even the ones that are multi-threaded do not seem to be able to utilize the threads fully. Exception to this is Battlefield 1, that game utilized 8 threads pretty effectively and utilizes GPU very well. The previous couple BF games may also be the same.

Fallout 4 seems to utilize about 8 threads max, but the game is poorly optimized so it runs like shit whether you are getting full turbo or not. I restrict it to 8 threads and it seems to do well enough on my current E5-2690-0 build.


----------



## O_and_N (Oct 5, 2016)

m1919 said:


> You may not see full all-core turbo unless your cores are loaded heavily enough. If you find this is a problem for some applications, particularly games, you can use something like system explorer to set and retain affinity and priority settings so you are more likely to turbo when running them.
> 
> Also, is that E5-2690 v4 an ES proc? If it is, make sure it's a QS or QA proc as early steppings could be buggy. Got burned a while back with some "E5-2667 v3" procs that were cut-down 14-cores with the 35MB cache, these procs would boost across all cores and then for no reason at all just down-clock to 12x multiplier while under full load. Essentially, completely useless.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the ifno.Im not exactly sure what you mean by ES processor(qs/qa)Kind of lost with the terminology but i suspect you mean the engineering samples that you can find on ebay cheap?Ive read those for example some times dont have hyper threading or lower clocks.The one i was looking was this one  (page in spanish) which looks like the ¨¨full version¨¨?

https://www.alternate.es/Intel(R)/Xeon-E5-2690v4/html/product/1255776?lk=8895


----------



## m1919 (Oct 5, 2016)

O_and_N said:


> Thank you for the ifno.Im not exactly sure what you mean by ES processor(qs/qa)Kind of lost with the terminology but i suspect you mean the engineering samples that you can find on ebay cheap?Ive read those for example some times dont have hyper threading or lower clocks.The one i was looking was this one  (page in spanish) which looks like the ¨¨full version¨¨?
> 
> https://www.alternate.es/Intel(R)/Xeon-E5-2690v4/html/product/1255776?lk=8895



Ah ok. You mentioned 3.0GHz turbo, I assumed you might have been looking at an engineering sample as the production chip turbos to 3.2GHz on all cores.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> *Knoxx29*
> Some people will "Run Prime 95" on their overclocked System for 1 hr and be Satisfied that its Stable Because it did not crash.
> 
> Others run prime 95 till it crashes on an overclocked System  and then fret that their system is unstable because it crashed.  ( "Doh it Crashed after 8 hours is my System Stable ")
> ...



Could be the cause why the system crash?

What version of P95 is it? I think the latest crashes most good setups cause of some AVX instructions or something... I don't think our chips even use them or can use them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> What version of P95 is it?


I don't know
I don't care 
i don't use prime 95 any version
My pc is Stable


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I don't know
> I don't care
> i don't use prime 95 any version
> My pc is Stable


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 5, 2016)

Prime95 should be switching to another coded patch using SSE 4.1/4.2 without AVX I would imagine @Knoxx29.


----------



## peche (Oct 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I don't know
> I don't care
> i don't use prime 95 any version
> My pc is Stable








no more than that.....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2016)

Here are some numbers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2016)

Looking great !!!!!



Do you still have your watt meter?

I wonder how much those two chips are using at full tilt.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Looking great !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idle and power option Balanced






Idle and power option performance







Full load 



 


Gaming.


----------



## m1919 (Oct 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Gaming.
> 
> View attachment 79737



Wow, power consumption is actually not as high as I would have expected with that setup.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

m1919 said:


> Once you go dual socket, you can never go back to just the one.



Not iny my case. I went for dual socket 771 system a long time ago. Went to single socket since then.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 6, 2016)

Those older Xeon X56xx are slightly power hungry plus the overclock pushing it up more. Not horrible though, if I had a watt meter I wouldn't mind adding as a comparison. I do know just for the CPU IA Cores for my 4790K @ 4.8 GHz with 1.305v it averages 155 watts (load) or the other way IA Cores plus CPU Package puts it at 159.xx watts (might as well say 160 watts.)




Obviously I'm unable to contribute total system power consumed without a watt meter.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

This is my kill-a-watt reading.

During CPU rendering (all 28 threads used)




This is when I use both CPU and GPU for rendering at the same time. (Doing two renders, one on CPU. another on GPU)





EDIT: Added idle power consuption. Idle power consumption is friggin' high. This is why I dislike high-end chipset.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 6, 2016)

If I match you guys (@Knoxx29) on clock speed I end up with this. Ran IntelBurnTest for a few runs at high stress level in my previous, and this post.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 6, 2016)

On the older Xeons are you guys limited to the CPU Package watt measurement or do you also get a reading for the Integer Arithmetic Units? Have you ever tried HWiNFO?
https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2016)

Max load should be higher than Gaming load
Perhaps you mixed the pics up @Knoxx29 ????


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

m1919 said:


> Wow, power consumption is actually not as high as I would have expected with that setup.


Don't be surprised, the System's power consumption is more than what you see guys, power consumption it's not that high because i have HT off what's means that if i turn HT on it will use more power.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Max load should be higher than Gaming load
> Perhaps you mixed the pics up @Knoxx29 ????


I will re-check


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't trust software reading. Measuring from socket is one of most reliable ways of finding out how much actual power your rig uses.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2016)

alucasa said:


> I don't trust software reading. Measuring from socket is one of most reliable ways of finding out how much actual power your rig uses.



i agree. I use HWMon but not for accurate power consumption.


Heres mine

Balance power plan  idle ( 2.2ghz) 

133.2 watts H/T off
140.1  H/T on

High performance plan idle (4.4 ghz)

134.2 watts H/T off
147.4  H/T on

@ 4.4 ghz full load

237.4 watts H/T off
286.2 H/T on

and the last one is running cpu at 100 % (CPUZ bench stress) and Valley benchmark at the same time......so everything balls out.

412.2 watts  H/T off
458.7 H/T on


i cant drag and drop pics for some reason so you'll have to take my word for it

Edit to add H/T on figures


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

How come idle is so high? Knoxx's idle was very high as well. Running water cooling?

I got burned badly 10 years ago when I was running 10 rigs for WCG. Since then, I am really sensitive about power usage.


----------



## m1919 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll see if I can grab some numbers on my current setup when I get home.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2016)

@Knoxx29

run the CPUZ  bench but use the stress cpu button and run Valley at the same time. That will run everything at 100%.


@alucasa 

according to TPU, idle for my 7970 is 12 watts, add 40 ish for the board and another 15 ish for my fans and drives  results in 63  (ish) watts at idle for CPU


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2016)

@Knoxx29



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> run the CPUZ bench but use the stress cpu button and run Valley at the same time. That will run everything at 100%.


don't run Prime 95 either you don't want it crashing or bsod .....


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

Just download Blender. Download BMW benchmark scene and run it on CPU and GPU on two instances. It's a real world application. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2016)

Dual X5670 figures from
https://www.servethehome.com/intel-xeon-x5670-dual-six-core-processor-benchmarks-review/








so using my same ( assumed ) figures of 40 for the board and 15 watts for extras

174 - 55 = 119

119/2 = 59.5 against my guess of 63 (post 1524)

60 watts at idle for my X5670 i reckon. plus or minus


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

60watt at idle? Hmm.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2016)

Correct me if you think im wrong......i would like to think its lower but i am fearing not...


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

I am thinking the CPUs were different back in time. I can't recall what I saw back then.

My i7-6700 rig I built on H110 mobo used 25watt on idle. My media rig I have on sale (haswell) uses 20watt on idle. This xeon rig I am using uses 50watt on idle due to extensive features that X99 chipset has. A CPU on idle hardly uses power.
At least, that is with relatively recent CPU.

I guess Intel did really suck at power control during Netburst and sometime afterwards. I mean an idle CPU sucking 60w is, to me at least, absurd.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 6, 2016)

My apologies for joining this thread so late, and double apologies for not even attempting to go back 61 pages  of posts to catch up.

If mentioned before, I apologize a 3rd time but if you have a decent UPS with a LCD display and/or UPS monitoring software like APC's PowerChute, I have found they too are very accurate at reporting power consumption. Of course, they report the demand total of everything supported by the UPS. So if like me, you have your monitors and network gear connected to the UPS too, you have to subtract those figures to see how much the computer power supply is pulling. And of course, you need to take off another ~10 - 15w per hundred for the PSU's inefficiency too - but you have to do that with a traditional watt meter too.

I don't have any Xeon based computers under my care anymore so not really sure I really have a standing with you folks to even comment. But back in the day when we were putting together servers using Xeons, the clients couldn't care less about power consumption - especially at low to idle load levels. Xeons always were and still are intended for business class servers, not home gaming rigs. The word "game" is not mentioned here once. It was all about performance and heat generation (or rather, heat extraction). Power consumption was just a cost of doing business - which is tax deductible! And a server that's idle is not being utilized, or making money. So power consumption while taxed was the only concern in that area.

My point is, I agree that 50 to 60W at idle is absurd, but there is just no demand for Intel to make these server processors less thirsty at idle.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Max load should be higher than Gaming load
> Perhaps you mixed the pics up @Knoxx29 ????


I know that but for some reason and I double checked running Aida stability test power consumption is 311W.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> so you'll have to take my word for it


Your words are more than enough



alucasa said:


> Knoxx's idle was very high as well.


I am using dynamic OC, minimum CPU downclock is 2.0GHz plus i have 2 CPUs 32nm which are power hungry and each one  4 cores = 8 and using a bus speed of 167, additional power come from the GPU, 
even when my CPUs are in idle they work at a higher clock speed, normally the lower clock speed when a CPU it's in idle is 1.6GHz.


dorsetknob said:


> don't run Prime 95 either you don't want it crashing or bsod .....


Prime95 it's not a problem anymore, i have managed to run it without issues, running the version  26.6 the system doesn't crash


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> run the CPUZ bench but use the stress cpu button and run Valley at the same time. That will run everything at 100%.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

Running Prime95 power consumption is 400w and once again and for some weird reasons 451W while Gaming

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 6, 2016)

55 watt minimum.
197 watts max load

Gaming load 371 watts. 


I'm making it up but i ber i'm not far off for my system.


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 6, 2016)

Good evening.
I'm new here, I just found this forum.
First of all sorry for my language, I am French.
I just bought a used W3650 xeon. I proceeded to overclocking, I would like your opinion.
Overclocking to 4522 MHz with vcore of 1.36V. (133x34). RAM = 1600 Mhz. UCLK = 3200 MHz. What do you think ?
I can not go higher because of the temperature. The maximum global temperature is 69 ° after one hour OCCT in Linpack mode.
I have a CPU PLL = 1.8V, and QPI / VTT = 1.18V

How can I do to lower the temperature and increase further overclocking this CPU?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2016)

what /which CPU cooler you useing ????


----------



## m1919 (Oct 6, 2016)

Off the top of my head, gaming load subtracting 80W or so from my monitors is around 380W.

Full load on all cores with HT enabled and GPU is about 600W I believe. This was testing before my Seasonic X760 died. Running an EVGA Supernova 850P2 so I expect the numbers are a bit lower now.

Idle is pretty bad, around 150 or 160W from what I remember last, but I have a Corsair 800D... so lots of fans and 2 AIO coolers so the actual figure alone for just the procs and GPU is probably a fair amount lower.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2016)

I want a 10C Xeon now


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 6, 2016)

I use a corsair H80 push-pull


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2016)

Dream0386 said:


> Good evening.
> I'm new here, I just found this forum.
> First of all sorry for my language, I am French.
> I just bought a used W3650 xeon. I proceeded to overclocking, I would like your opinion.
> ...





Welcome.

Thats a great o/c. i would be very happy with it.


Can you run the CPUZ so we can compare?
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I want a 10C Xeon now



Ebay is your friend.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Ebay is your friend.


I know I already have one in my cart now

Just trying to find a 2011 board that's not overly priced


----------



## alucasa (Oct 6, 2016)

2011 board is as expensive as 2011-3. I did a long search on that before giving up and went for 2011-v3.


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Thats a great o/c. i would be very happy with it.
> 
> ...



This is ok? 
http://valid.x86.fr/ypvu35


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

Dream0386 said:


> Good evening.
> I'm new here, I just found this forum.
> First of all sorry for my language, I am French.
> I just bought a used W3650 xeon. I proceeded to overclocking, I would like your opinion.
> ...


Gaming or rendering Machine?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2016)

*Dream0386*




Dream0386 said:


> I use a corsair H80 push-pull


your using an AIO cooler thats ok 
To cool it better your probably have to either build a custom full loop or increase the Size of your Sealed AIO Cooler
Both Cost more ( you can offset some of the cost by selling your existing cooler later )


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Gaming or rendering Machine?




especially for gaming. I also overclocking for my pleasure. But I have a little purse and I did not have a real watercooling lol


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2016)

Dream0386 said:


> especially for gaming. I also overclocking for my pleasure. But I have a little purse and I did not have a real watercooling lol


If @dorsetknob, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, @Recon-UK and @Durvelle27 agree with me then i would say HT off.

Edit: my temperatures dropped 10c/12c with HT off.


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If @dorsetknob, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, @Recon-UK and @Durvelle27 agree with me then i would say HT off.
> 
> Edit: my temperatures dropped 10c/12c with HT off.




so I thought, but I would keep the HT. Do you think I can play on other voltages instead?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If @dorsetknob, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, @Recon-UK and @Durvelle27 agree with me then i would say HT off.
> 
> Edit: my temperatures dropped 10c/12c with HT off.



Yup HTT does barely anything for gaming and makes performance worse or better in some scenario's, however for me it boosts productivity performance and because my GPU is a mid powered card nothing too fancy the HT on / off scenario is not a huge difference.

20c cooler though with HTT off.


----------



## m1919 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just got home.

My idle is actually not much better than the Knoxx29's SR-2 build. I'm getting about 210W idle according to my UPS.

Full load running BarsWF hashing on all cores and my GTX 1070 pulls 610W.

Gaming load is about 415W.

HT is enabled currently.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

See @Knoxx29 


m1919 said:


> Full load running BarsWF hashing on all cores and my GTX 1070 pulls 610W.
> 
> Gaming load is about 415W.



wattage drawn higher for full load   less for gaming 
something screwy about your figures


----------



## m1919 (Oct 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> See @Knoxx29
> 
> 
> wattage drawn higher for full load   less for gaming
> something screwy about your figures



Not sure how you mean, gaming doesn't load up all cores and max GPU out in every situation.

BarsWF loads up all cores and the GPU simultaneously. This is the absolute max this machine will pull going balls out 100% on all cores and the GPU.

Edit: DERP. Saw you referenced the SR-2 build. I'm guessing he got the photos mixed up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

See @Knoxx29  figures in post earlier  post   #1510 
he has gaming load higher than Full load   weird ????
ps was refering to knoxx weird figures not yours


----------



## m1919 (Oct 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> See @Knoxx29  figures in post earlier  post   #1510
> he has gaming load higher than Full load   weird ????
> ps was refering to knoxx weird figures not yours



Yeah I saw that afterward. My bad.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> See @Knoxx29  figures in post earlier  post   #1510
> he has gaming load higher than Full load   weird ????
> ps was refering to knoxx weird figures not yours


I will check this afternoon after I get home, now it's 3:40am time to go to work


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2016)

*Intel could be planning a 5.1GHz Xeon for release this year*

Intel could be planning quite a bit this year with its new lineup, not only have we heard talk of a new Broadwell-E processor featuring ten cores and twenty threads but now, the chip maker could be planning to release a 5.1GHz Xeon too, which will be its fastest ever quad-core CPU in terms of stock clock-speeds.

This 5.1GHz Xeon is rumored to be a part of the E5-2600 V4 family of chips, with 10MB of L3 cache and a maximum TDP of 165W, according to a report fromwccftech.





While the idea of Intel releasing a chip that breaks the 5GHz barrier is exciting, this Xeon will likely only be available through certain OEMs as it isn’t really geared towards the average consumer. Either way, this is all rumor for now and there isn’t really a lot of information to go off of but hopefully, we will hear more in the future.

Original Link.
http://www.kitguru.net/components/c...planning-a-5-1ghz-xeon-for-release-this-year/

This new is from January but i have found it today


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2016)

May I join?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

I can remember being thrilled to see 2 green bars in Task Manager, you didnt even manage to fit all 28 of yours in the pic !!!!!!!!

Shocking behaviour........


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2016)

HammerON said:


> May I join?


----------



## m1919 (Oct 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> *Intel could be planning a 5.1GHz Xeon for release this year*
> 
> Intel could be planning quite a bit this year with its new lineup, not only have we heard talk of a new Broadwell-E processor featuring ten cores and twenty threads but now, the chip maker could be planning to release a 5.1GHz Xeon too, which will be its fastest ever quad-core CPU in terms of stock clock-speeds.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, if these procs are not vaporware, I'm sure they are going to be a massive rip if they do show up for sale anywhere. But, the thought of dual 5+ GHz Xeons with HT is super tempting. Not sure if 10MB cache will be a drawback to those or not, though.

Article is super vague, I'm assuming dual capable since they say E5-2600 series for those. Also assuming HT is a given. If the 5.1GHz rating is max turbo, what's a more reasonable expectation for these procs for all-core turbo?

On my own Xeons max turbo is pretty much never seen, it seems more like a marketing gimmick more than a practical feature. I'm guessing max all-core is probably going to be something over 4.5GHz at least.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> *Intel could be planning a 5.1GHz Xeon for release this year*
> 
> Intel could be planning quite a bit this year with its new lineup, not only have we heard talk of a new Broadwell-E processor featuring ten cores and twenty threads but now, the chip maker could be planning to release a 5.1GHz Xeon too, which will be its fastest ever quad-core CPU in terms of stock clock-speeds.
> 
> ...



This will be massively expensive and won't have a monster core count.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> This will be massively expensive and won't have a monster core count.



Shades of Intel Xeon X5698

4.4Ghz  Six Core + HT CPU Currently Intel's Fastest Xeon CPU

Sorry Xeon Fans but in order to get this Speed something had to go Intel Disabled 4 of the Six Cores internaly

so it ends up a 2 core +2 ht threads at 4.4Ghz

Expect something similar for this new Xeon


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 8, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Expect something similar for this new Xeon


This old news about a Broadwell-EP now succeeded by the newer Haswell-EP. This mythical 5 GHz Xeon has likely already been on sale to select OEMs. I have a old post over at Tech Report forums from when the rumor first surfaced.

https://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=117123#p1289355


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 8, 2016)

HammerON said:


> May I join?


Stop being a tease @HammerON. Wouldn't mind having a 14 Core Xeon to play around on though.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

E5 2683 v3 is seriously spoiling me. Every render is fast and smooth, including real time viewport render, that I don't think I will ever go back to mainstream cpu.

Broadwell-EP (Xeon v4) has 22c/44t chip. I am waiting for its price to go down.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 8, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117232


? new ?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 8, 2016)

Someone just snapped up 3 brand new E5640's as soon as i posted that link above.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

Time to get your avatar on diet.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 8, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Time to get your avatar on diet.



He did the P90X


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

Now thatz borderline abuse.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2016)

So messing around with this Xeon processor, it does not appear that I can overclock it at all.  Not that I really cared to really do so.  This system is a dedicated WCG cruncher.  I did run Cinebench 11.5 and R15 for fun:











alucasa said:


> E5 2683 v3 is seriously spoiling me. Every render is fast and smooth, including real time viewport render, that I don't think I will ever go back to mainstream cpu.
> 
> Broadwell-EP (Xeon v4) has 22c/44t chip. I am waiting for its price to go down.


Your build log for your E5 2683 v3 was what sparked me to build one for crunching


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

A funny thing about 2683 v3 is that the default clock is supposed to be 2.0ghz but all cores are able to turbo to 2.49ghz which effectively makes the chip 28 threads @ 2.49ghz.

Might as well advertise it at 2.5ghz.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2016)

HammerON said:


> So messing around with this Xeon processor, it does not appear that I can overclock it at all


Too many cores, more cores mean less overclock, I had a 2670 8 cores 16 threads and all what i got when OC'ed was 3.4GHz.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 8, 2016)

Why stop at a 14 Core Xeon when you can have a 24 Core Xeon?






48 Cores/96 Threads





Intel Xeon E7-8890 V4 ES 2.1Ghz 60MB 24Core 14nm 165W Threads 48 CPU for only $2,850.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...036329?hash=item1a1c8b3ae9:g:00AAAOSwmfhX50Pj


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 8, 2016)

SHREKT.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Why stop at a 14 Core Xeon when you can have a 24 Core Xeon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason is simple. The 14 core costs 350 USD, meaning it is affordable for average Joe. And it's OEM (non-ES) cpu. Quite a deal, really.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Why stop at a 14 Core Xeon when you can have a 24 Core Xeon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 8, 2016)

How about a Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4 ES 2.0GHz 16 Core L3 40MB 120W for $355.00?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...370279?hash=item2cb14ffca7:g:JlIAAOSw9NdXvX~C

Intel Xeon E5 2698 V4 ES QHUZ 2.0Ghz *L3 50MB 20 Cores* $799.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...705260?hash=item3d27ead06c:g:hzIAAOSwzaJX9KO8

Intel Xeon E5-2697 v4 ES Broadwell-EP CPU 2.2GHz 18-Core 145W Beats E5-2698 v3 $649.00
No bad for $649 ^


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How about a Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4 ES 2.0GHz 16 Core L3 40MB 120W for $355.00?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...370279?hash=item2cb14ffca7:g:JlIAAOSw9NdXvX~C
> 
> Intel Xeon E5 2698 V4 ES QHUZ 2.0Ghz *L3 50MB 20 Cores* $799.99
> ...


I admit that the new Xeon Gen has a lot more features than the old Gen but i love that old Gen  (1366)


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> 
> don't run Prime 95 either you don't want it crashing or bsod .....



Sorry for quoting your post twice.

Last night i have decided to increase the voltages in order to see if the system would crash with Prime95 version 27.0, voltage 1.34V, running prime95 for 3 hours and no crash or BSOD.


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello I have tried disabling the HT to gain in temperature as you had advised me, but I have won only 2 degrees. So I reactivated. Nonetheless, I optimized the CPU PLL and the QPI / VTT. I am currently in CPU PLL = 1.3V and QPI / VTT = 1.110V. Therefore I won 7 ° compared with the previous values. Therefore, I increase my little overclocking. I stabilized my CPU 4655Mhz (133 * 35) with a Vcore of 1.408V. I overclocks with the VID, so that the CPU lowers the voltage when have not used or little used. At the stress test, I'm in a OCCT Large data Linpack test mode. The PC is very stable temperature GLOBAL CPU averaged 69 ° with two or three spades to 70 °. I did another test on OCCT Normal for 1 hour also the pc is very stable and the temperature was 59 ° on average with a few spikes to 62 °. Here is. What do you think? I think I'll stop here my OC. That was my goal, I reach. Regardless, I still think change cooling system one day. Good afternoon everybody.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 8, 2016)

Gotta admit seeing a lot of cores for cheap really tempting. I see some very cheap LGA1366 motherboard and 6 core Xeon made me feel like buying them, I could sell my current one and buy those and have extra money as well. But it seem stupid to go back two generation back for more cores.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

Dream0386 said:


> Hello I have tried disabling the HT to gain in temperature as you had advised me, but I have won only 2 degrees. So I reactivated. Nonetheless, I optimized the CPU PLL and the QPI / VTT. I am currently in CPU PLL = 1.3V and QPI / VTT = 1.110V. Therefore I won 7 ° compared with the previous values. Therefore, I increase my little overclocking. I stabilized my CPU 4655Mhz (133 * 35) with a Vcore of 1.408V. I overclocks with the VID, so that the CPU lowers the voltage when have not used or little used. At the stress test, I'm in a OCCT Large data Linpack test mode. The PC is very stable temperature GLOBAL CPU averaged 69 ° with two or three spades to 70 °. I did another test on OCCT Normal for 1 hour also the pc is very stable and the temperature was 59 ° on average with a few spikes to 62 °. Here is. What do you think? I think I'll stop here my OC. That was my goal, I reach. Regardless, I still think change cooling system one day. Good afternoon everybody.




Disabling H/T does very little for the temps with my CPU. I have chosen to turn it off because none of my games use h/t and i have finished benching till i sort my cooling out. 

How much did you pay for your 6c/12 th CPU that runs stable @ 4.65ghz?




Apocalypsee said:


> Gotta admit seeing a lot of cores for cheap really tempting. I see some very cheap LGA1366 motherboard and 6 core Xeon made me feel like buying them, I could sell my current one and buy those and have extra money as well. But it seem stupid to go back two generation back for more cores.




it depends what you are using it for.


----------



## Dream0386 (Oct 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> How much did you pay for your 6c/12 th CPU that runs stable @ 4.65ghz?


I bought used 150€

I've got a second computer with a 1366 socket. i find a second W3680. The guys send it for 100€.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How about a Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4 ES 2.0GHz 16 Core L3 40MB 120W for $355.00?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...370279?hash=item2cb14ffca7:g:JlIAAOSw9NdXvX~C
> 
> Intel Xeon E5 2698 V4 ES QHUZ 2.0Ghz *L3 50MB 20 Cores* $799.99
> ...



Another reason I chose v3 over v4 was BIOS compatibility. Having no other 2011-3 chip, I had to make sure I'd get a CPU that would boot up.

I am fine with staying one or two gen behind. That way, I will be able to get retail chips when a firm replaces their server farm and their contractor puts the chips on ebay.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Last night i have decided to increase the voltages in order to see if the system would crash with Prime95 version 27.0, voltage 1.34V, running prime95 for 3 hours and no crash or BSOD.


But now you've reduced it's life span running Prime95 v27 overclocked by two years due to the excess load.   Glad to hear it ran for you without any BSOD or instability.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it depends what you are using it for.


Just gaming. I reckon I don't gain much, or anything by doing it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 10, 2016)

HammerON said:


> So messing around with this Xeon processor, it does not appear that I can overclock it at all.  Not that I really cared to really do so.  This system is a dedicated WCG cruncher.  I did run Cinebench 11.5 and R15 for fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade ya

My Xeon clocks so much better


----------



## alucasa (Oct 11, 2016)

My set up. I originally had a Cx500 PSU but its fan started making sexy noises, so I sent it back for refund. I said to myself fack-it and installed my beloved SFX PSU instead. (I have 4 of'em. 3 in use now)
I also moved front fan to rear because intaking air from front mesh was making weird noise.
I know it's not the prettiest setup but the whole thing is fairly small and minimal, and despite of having cable management holes, the case has no space for it. In addition, the SFX cable length is just about right.

Call me old fashioned but I really dislike cases with top vent. This case comes with a top lid. I tend to avoid cases with top vent which is almost all cases nowadays.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 11, 2016)

I just bought 3 x W3520's (i7 920's basically) for 25 bucks for my rig...I know I got the same CPU, but mine isn't the clocker that I hoped for, so I might have some fun


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I just bought 3 x W3520's (i7 920's basically) for 25 bucks for my rig...I know I got the same CPU, but mine isn't the clocker that I hoped for, so I might have some fun


I hope to see some numbers soon


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2016)

alucasa said:


> My set up. I originally had a Cx500 PSU but its fan started making sexy noises, so I sent it back for refund. I said to myself fack-it and installed my beloved SFX PSU instead. (I have 4 of'em. 3 in use now)
> I also moved front fan to rear because intaking air from front mesh was making weird noise.
> I know it's not the prettiest setup but the whole thing is fairly small and minimal, and despite of having cable management holes, the case has no space for it. In addition, the SFX cable length is just about right.
> 
> ...


How does that i11 work out for you?  What kind of load do you run on that CPU?


----------



## alucasa (Oct 12, 2016)

t_ski said:


> How does that i11 work out for you?  What kind of load do you run on that CPU?



I render a lot with Blender. I use 24 threads during render and use the rig for browsing or doing other stuff while at it.

68c appears to be max at full load. Idle is 33c - ish. It can improve since I am using only one case fan but I don't want to bother as the current temp range is fine.

I had i7-6700 before getting fed up and pulled trigger. I am not going back to 8 thread cpu crap. I had to do overnight renders with i7-6700. I don't do that anymore since all renders are done in an hour, give or take 15 minutes.
Used to take 2 hours to 5 hours with 6700.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2016)

I had one on my 5960x crunching and it got up to mid-80's, even with scaling back the load.  However, that was in a case with poor airflow (CoolerMaster WaveMaster piano black, or course  )


----------



## alucasa (Oct 12, 2016)

5960k is 140w tdp chip. The xeon I am using is 120w tdp. That'd make a difference in a case with little airflow.

I've also started doing dual renders now with 760. It's something I couldn't dare with i7 6700 due to lack of threads. GPU render tends to eat up 2 full threads. I just need 1060 to take full adventage of it.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2016)

I did see that.  I'm assuming the renders don't load it 100%?

The i11 is now on the kids' 2700K, which is a 95W chip and not ever going to see 100% load, so it's all just a wash anyway.  Just curious for the most part.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 12, 2016)

Renders do 100% in general. I just ust 24 threads out of 28 so that I can use the rig while rendering. I did use 28 threads the first few days and then started using 24.

68c max was when I was doing 28 thread render.

This thead is my build log. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...y-pulling-trigger-on-my-rendering-rig.225362/


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 12, 2016)

I am overburdened by an excess Xeon X5680 if anyone were perhaps interested. Came from a server, most likely virgin to any overclocking.

Just giving you lovely lot a chance to consider it before it disappears to eBay.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> likely virgin


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


>


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm trying to get caught up with this thread, there are a lot of nice overclocks in here!
A close friend of mine is building a budget gaming rig on older tech, he managed to find a P6T Deluxe V1 that we'll be cross-flashing to a P6T WS Pro, and I snagged him an X5650 today, it should be one hell of an upgrade from his current Q6600. I'm hoping that we'll be able to get the CPU to around 4.2GHz for him. Marry that with the 7970 from his current rig and it should be able to rock some games for quite a while. 

EDIT: If anybody has some leads on triple-channel RAM kits, let me know. RAM is the only thing we still need.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool......... P6T deluxe is great for overclocking as is X5650.  

You will have some fun setting that up for him.......nice one...


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Cool......... P6T deluxe is great for overclocking as is X5650.
> 
> You will have some fun setting that up for him.......nice one...


Thanks!
Having never clocked on 1366 or a Xeon before, I'm sure I'll be in here asking questions as we go on the hunt for a stable overclock.
Correct me if I'm wrong on any of this, but the settings I'm looking at putting in for a quick and dirty 4.2 OC are as follows:
200 Bclk x21, bottoming out QPI and RAM dividers at first
1.35 VCore
1.35 QPI
~1.25 IOH
and enabling "High TDP Turbo Mode" so the multiplier doesn't throttle back.

Does this sound even close to correct for, like I said, a quick and dirty 4.2GHz?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2016)

http://hwbot.org/submission/3093395_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_1015_cb/


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 80018
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3093395_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_1015_cb/


*cough*

So... uhh... 1.35VCore is a little high for 4.2? Besides VCore, what are the voltages you had to use to run that speed?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2016)

Auto if i remember correctly.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Auto if i remember correctly.


Oh wow, this will be a cake walk, then. Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2016)

My X 5670 @ 4.4 ghz and HD 7970  1000/1450 gets me 60fps in GTAV on high/very high settings.  GPU 99%....CPU 70 %.

I  dont play SC


edit

aaagh you edited out the bit about Star Citizen


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My X 5670 @ 4.4 ghz and HD 7970  1000/1450 gets me 60fps in GTAV on high/very high settings.  GPU 99%....CPU 70 %.
> 
> I  dont play SC
> 
> ...


No worries, I thought about it and my 4930k at stock (3.4GHz) runs SC well, so an OC'd 5650 should do just fine.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> *cough*
> 
> So... uhh... 1.35VCore is a little high for 4.2? Besides VCore, what are the voltages you had to use to run that speed?


If the CPU is a good overclockable one and not power hungry maybe you can get 4.2GHz with 1.29V/1.30V and depends if HT will be enabled or disabled.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2016)

Well I just ordered a pair of E5645's to upgrade a customers 2P workstation. These things are stupid cheap...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

In my case i need 1.29V for 4.3GHz, HT disabled.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> These things are stupid cheap...




£ 35.00  each delivered in the UK..........3 quid per thread .....


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If the CPU is a good overclockable one and not power hungry maybe you can get 4.2GHz with 1.29V/1.30V and depends if HT will be enabled or disabled.





Knoxx29 said:


> In my case i need 1.29V for 4.3GHz, HT disabled.


HT will be on. I don't mind tweaking volts if need be, but I may need some help from you Xeon gurus!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> £ 35.00  each delivered in the UK..........3 quid per thread .....



$80 USD for the pair and $60 for 48GB of RDIMM's.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> These things are stupid cheap...





cdawall said:


> $80 USD for the pair and $60 for 48GB of RDIMM's.


Stateside prices make us brits


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Stateside prices make us brits



Trust me after pricing them out I want to grab an SR2, but those are expensive.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Trust me after pricing them out I want to grab an SR2, but those are expensive.


Then i won't feel lonely
I got mine from a generous TPU Member  @bogami


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Then i won't feel lonely
> I got mine from a generous TPU Member  @bogami



but this is also me so I kind of want a newer generation 2P


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2016)

You mean like this?

https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/xeon/c600/x9drl-if.cfm

...or this?

https://www.neweggbusiness.com/Prod...ejr-4FJtz9jTlv4Dx32h3VMSegKWU-WUhQaAjFK8P8HAQ


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/xeon/c600/x9drl-if.cfm
> 
> ...



I like that Asus board...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> newer generation 2P


Old Generation = more Fun

Edit: this old X58 lady can handle a 1080 Classified OC'ed 2100+


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I like that Asus board...


I have one with two E5-2650V2 chips in it


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I have one with two E5-2650V2 chips in it



I kind of want this one...couple of v4 14 core chips in it would be smoking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157550R



Knoxx29 said:


> Old Generation = more Fun
> 
> Edit: this old X58 lady can handle a 1080 Classified OC'ed 2100+



I have an X58 rig sitting behind me at work. They are like old school AMD overclocking, you actually have to think I do love that part, but I have done it over and over again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2016)

I was checking my phone for pron when i came across these


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was checking my phone for pron when i came across these
> 
> View attachment 80059
> 
> ...


Nice pieceof hardware


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was checking my phone for pron when i came across these
> 
> View attachment 80059
> 
> ...


Nice! I see you're using the R2E, do you still have the P6T?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2016)

No i dont have it any longer. I built it into a system for a friend about 3 months ago.

ASUS P6T
Xeon E 5620  @3.9ghz
8gb Ripjaws ddr3 1600
Evga GTX 680 OC


----------



## FilipM (Oct 19, 2016)

So, 25 eur has brought me 3xW3520's...and this is the first one, just turned it on 

 


I'm happy as a kid on christmas day


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2016)

FilipM said:


> So, 25 eur has brought me 3xW3520's...and this is the first one, just turned it on
> 
> View attachment 80213 View attachment 80214
> 
> ...




One Euro for each thread at 4.0 ghz..............Merry Fucking Christmas...


----------



## FilipM (Oct 19, 2016)

I need to buy thermalpaste, then I'll try the other two...The one that is the best overclocker remains in the system gets MX4. Next stop, X5650 or something similar 


X58 not going off without a bang, I have this board since 2009...I hope I hit 2019 with competent fashion in this thing 

I havent stress tested it yet, but this thing boots in bios with 1.15V at 4GHz...waaaaat?!?!?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 20, 2016)

@FilipM Have you cross-flashed your board to a WS Pro?


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes, I have tried, but it kept BSOD-ing on me. Plus it wont read my sound card properly, as I run a card on PCI and on the WS Pro board, the PCI slots are in a different configuration. So, that is out.
What I haven't tried is the Supercomputer bios...or whatever board it was that also worked.



PS. LinX on 2nd Xeon at 4GHz with 1.16V...wtf, I hit the most golden chip possible. My i7 920 needed 1.3375V at 4GHz, first Xeon needed ~1.23-1.25, this one running LinX at 1.16...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 21, 2016)

cdawall said:


>


Is that on your X99M? If so, see if it'll run 125x24 across all cores


----------



## FilipM (Oct 21, 2016)

So...This chip (the second one i tested) which is a 2009 batch, does 4GHz at 1.184V after 7 years...why didn't I have this back in 2009?!?!?

I've noticed something though...the first one I put in, needed ~1.25V for 4GHz, but ran cooler...I will post the batch numbers and voltage settings if anyone needs them...which I highly doubt


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that on your X99M? If so, see if it'll run 125x24 across all cores



Nah it's on my server which is an asrock rack board with no overclock options...


----------



## FilipM (Oct 21, 2016)

Do you guys run any power saving features, once you've reached the desired OC?


----------



## jcnyc1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello I'm new on the forum and I have couple question. I'm planning to upgrade my current system i3 haswell cpu to a xeon e3 1231v3. my question is about the power consumption of this cpu because my current setup is very very power efficient usage around 125W at the most under load. can somebody tell me whats the power consumption of this cpu in idle and load thanks!

i3 4150 3.5 ghz - ------------------------------------------will upgrade to a xeon e3 1231v3 3.4ghz
asrock h97m-itx/ac
corsair h60 liquid cooling cpu
gtx 750 ti sc - -----------------------------------------------will upgrade to 1050 ti 4gb or 1060 3gb
8gb ram 1600
samsung 250 ssd
corsair 450w 80+ Gold


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Do you guys run any power saving features, once you've reached the desired OC?



I dont. Its the load that makes the difference not the clockspeed.
Go back a few pages......i posted some power consumption figures.

Im not on pc or i would link them for you.




jcnyc1 said:


> Hello I'm new on the forum and I have couple question. I'm planning to upgrade my current system i3 haswell cpu to a xeon v3 1231v3. my question is about the power consumption of this cpu because my current setup is very very power efficient usage around 125W at the most under load. can somebody tell me whats the power consumption of this cpu in idle and load thanks!
> 
> i3 4150 3.5 ghz - ------------------------------------------will upgrade to a xeon v3 1231v3 3.4ghz
> asrock h97m-itx/ac
> ...



Google the cpu name. Top of the list will be Ark Intel. It will show you the power rating of the cpu.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 22, 2016)

So you run it full clocks all the time? Ok 


Question regarding 6 cores: Which would be the better chip to get? X5650 (and similar) or W3670 (and similar)?


----------



## natr0n (Oct 22, 2016)

Gonna save up and join this club soon.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2016)

FilipM said:


> So you run it full clocks all the time? Ok
> 
> 
> Question regarding 6 cores: Which would be the better chip to get? X5650 (and similar) or W3670 (and similar)?


X5650 is lower in TDP and has a higher QPI, plus it supports faster ram out of the box.  If you want to OC, that (and similar) would probably be a safer bet.  However, if you have a workstation board that doesn't OC and what higher clock speeds, then the W3670 (and similar) would be a better CPU for you if the cooling you have would support it.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Do you guys run any power saving features, once you've reached the desired OC?


I have all power saving features in the Bios disabled and in Windows power options i have set High Performance, i used to use Balanced option but because my Machine it's not on the whole day for me it's OK to have the CPU running at 4.5GHz all the time.



t_ski said:


> X5650 is lower in TDP and has a higher QPI, plus it supports faster ram out of the box. If you want to OC, that (and similar) would probably be a safer bet.


Fair enough.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2016)

FilipM said:


> So you run it full clocks all the time?



yes,
 4.4ghz for me. Same settings as @Knoxx29 



FilipM said:


> Question regarding 6 cores: Which would be the better chip to get? X5650 (and similar) or W3670 (and similar)?




At UK prices. 
X5650 still represents the best value for money for 12 threads @ 4.2+ ghz


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> X5650 still represents the best value for money for 12 threads @ 4.2+ ghz


And I still can't sell my x5650 rig even for $200 w/ Thermalright Ultra 120 HSF and various bonus trinkets...
... and I can't give it to @CAPSLOCKSTUCK , because the cheapest shipping to UK is over $120...
It seems like I'll be in this club forever (unless I decide to do some crazy OCing and burn the sh%t out of it)...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> It seems like I'll be in this club forever


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2016)

@silentbogo 

Beat my X5650 score like you promised you would.....




 

http://hwbot.org/submission/3093395_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_1015_cb/

http://hwbot.org/submission/3037260_silentbogo_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_1002_cb/


----------



## FilipM (Oct 22, 2016)

Just hit 4.2GHz with 1.25V on the Xeon, I bsod on 27th run on LinX with max mem...gotta be some little tweak there to make it pass


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Just hit 4.2GHz with 1.25V on the Xeon, I bsod on 27th run on LinX with max mem...gotta be some little tweak there to make it pass


You will get it stable,  i got around 15/20 BSOD before 4.5GHz was stable


----------



## FilipM (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, its a minor tweak somewhere, but this thing already runs at 71C...I think 4.3GHz will be the limit considering the temps (dont wanna go higher than 74-75C)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2016)

What are you going to use the pc for?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What are you going to use the pc for?


I know your advice


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Trust me after pricing them out I want to grab an SR2, but those are expensive.


I was looking for one but they are very expensive, they are people asking 600$+ for that board.

Insane.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What are you going to use the pc for?



Long hour simracing (where the rig has to be on anywhere from 3 to 24H), other general gaming, office/study work, whatever life throws at it 

PS. Temps are the max temps reached in LinX


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

FilipM said:


> PS. Temps are the max temps reached in LinX


And i don't think you will hit those temperatures while Gaming,office/study work.

sometimes peoples are wrong thinking that if they hit 80c while testing with prime95, LinX or other stress test they will get the same temperatures while Gaming, browsing, watching, film/YouTube etc etc.

PS. My Machine hits 77c/78c while running Prime95 and while Gaming it hits 50c/55c

Edit: Maybe if i watch a porn it will hit 100c

JOKE.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Edit: Maybe if i watch a porn it will hit 100c


Comes to the boil just as you do eh !!!


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Edit: Maybe if i watch a porn it will hit 100c
> 
> JOKE.


Try Astroglide instead, less unlikely to hit 100c (friction burn.)


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

Been playing CSGO again... this time with a working mic.. according to a number of players they thought they were playing with Jack Frags because i sound like him hahaha...

This is Jack Frags...











I don't think i sound quite like him but whatever lol.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 23, 2016)

Do supermicro dual 1366 boards allow any kind of oc ability?

I want to get a matched pair of 6 cores (maybe 5675's) need some advices.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Do supermicro dual 1366 boards allow any kind of oc ability?
> 
> I want to get a matched pair of 6 cores (maybe 5675's) need some advices.




The one i had didnt o/c at all. The Intel ones didnt either.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Do supermicro dual 1366 boards allow any kind of oc ability?
> 
> I want to get a matched pair of 6 cores (maybe 5675's) need some advices.


So far as i know the only Supermicro dual Socket board with OC options:X9DAX-iF board but unfortunately socket 2011.

But maybe i could be wrong.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

EVGA need to start remaking SR-2


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> EVGA need to start remaking SR-2


I don't even know why they stop making the SR-2, maybe because they didn't sell as much as they expected?

The SR-2 it was/is expensive, i have found one in Germany brand new and the cost was 1200€

And this one is brand new too


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't even know why they stop making the SR-2



The boards were expensive, so were the chips, then things moved on i suppose.


I have emailed EVGA and asked them to start making it again.......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The boards were expensive


They still are.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have emailed EVGA and asked them to start making it again.......


Email them once again and tell to Join the Club, maybe they will change mind


----------



## FilipM (Oct 23, 2016)

There we are, needed a click of VCore 






Next, maybe I'll drop the ram from CAS9 to CAS8...or push 2000 out of my 1600 kit


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

Getting bottlenecked by my storage... these are all demo recordings of my competitive matches but the FPS drops a lot.... recording... never get it right lol.

In game i capped it to 180FPS though and holds that FPS 99% the time.

Very CPU limited game.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 23, 2016)

180FPS and you say you are limited...you game on a GHz monitor?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

FilipM said:


> 180FPS and you say you are limited...you game on a GHz monitor?



CS... you need all the FPS you can get, i game at 75hz.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 23, 2016)

I was just taking a pun there


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 23, 2016)

LoL. I am looking for X5670 or X5675 for my rampage II gene. Quite expensive on ebay they are... aroun 70-100Euros...

Any suggestions?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

X5677 4c/8th     £ 50.00
X5650 6c/12 th   £ 50.00


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

X5650 i say FTW...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

I just found a guy a few miles from me (just across the bay) who has a xeon collection for sale including an X 5677 at £ 35.00


The chip will do 5.0ghz +


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 23, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> LoL. I am looking for X5670 or X5675 for my rampage II gene. Quite expensive on jewbay they are... aroun 70-100Euros...
> 
> Any suggestions?


How about this for a X5650, $58.00? I set the country as Latvia for shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...301127?hash=item3f6957cbc7:g:hCcAAOSwXj5XF29a


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> X5677 4c/8th     £ 50.00
> X5650 6c/12 th   £ 50.00



The multi is a bit low on those, I am aming it for a mobile gaming rig and putting it on water. And I have a quad now too....


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 23, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The multi is a bit low on those, I am aming it for a mobile gaming rig and putting it on water. And I have a quad now too....



Bite the Bullet and Buy you asked for help/suggestion and they been given

PS your on the Clock   tick, tick, tick, tick>>>>>>>>>>>>>> tick and just over 4 hours left


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The multi is a bit low on those, I am aming it for a mobile gaming rig and putting it on water. And I have a quad now too....
> 
> View attachment 80371




X5670 it is then...........at least 4.6ghz on 12 threads


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 23, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How about this for a X5650, $58.00? I set the country as Latvia for shipping.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...301127?hash=item3f6957cbc7:g:hCcAAOSwXj5XF29a



The 21% custom Tax will screw all the fun. But thanks.

But yea X5670 is the best stone in the price range... I've put watch on ebay, hope the newbie buyers won't start fighting prematurely and rocket price up... always don't understand the thing...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> LoL. I am looking for X5670 or X5675 for my rampage II gene. Quite expensive on jewbay they are... aroun 70-100Euros...
> 
> Any suggestions?


X5675 are expensive  €140€/150€ and X5670 around 80 €/90€


----------



## FilipM (Oct 23, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The multi is a bit low on those, I am aming it for a mobile gaming rig and putting it on water. And I have a quad now too....
> 
> View attachment 80371



Interesting scores between Bloomfield and Westmere-EP at the same clock speed






I've seen the prices and if it was me, I'd go for X5650


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Interesting scores between Bloomfield and Westmere-EP at the same clock speed
> 
> View attachment 80372
> 
> ...




Windows 7.















Highest i could clock on this tiny air cooler... & Windows 10.








That 4.46ghz result i have is a little low if i'm honest and is most likely due to how hot the CPU got.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 23, 2016)

You run 8GB in dual channel...I got 6GB in triple channel...Got to test those variables (Dual vs Triple) aswell. Oh and Win 10 seems to yield better results, I'm still on Win 7.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The multi is a bit low on those, I am aming it for a mobile gaming rig and putting it on water. And I have a quad now too....
> 
> View attachment 80371


1.43V
I would stop there.

Have you tried multiplier x23?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 1.43V
> I would stop there.
> 
> Have you tried multiplier x23?



Fek it, it is an ES, it needs so much. A very stubborn stone... 23 is the turbo multi... 21 is max.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I'll just leave this here



How does that compete with my 12 core?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2016)

IDK, do you crunch WCG on it?  Mine's for science, not benching.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2016)

t_ski said:


> IDK, do you crunch WCG on it?  Mine's for science, not benching.



Nope it transcodes video for my HTPC's. Um that's about it to be honest.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 24, 2016)

cdawall said:


> How does that compete with my 12 core?



From what I saw, your 12 core score is almost identical to mine (14 core) which makes sense since yours is a gen higher.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2016)

Somehow I maxed my Ram and CPU


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Somehow I maxed my Ram and CPU




Details.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Details.


All I know is my PC was lagging like crazy

Opened task manager 

CPU was at 100% and RAM was at 77%

Still can't figure what caused it. Only had Microsoft Edge and VLC open


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> All I know is my PC was lagging like crazy
> 
> Opened task manager
> 
> ...


But now is everything ok?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But now is everything ok?


After a restart yes everything is fine

But that was really werid 

Considering I have 6C/12T and 24Gb of RAM


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Considering I have 6C/12T and 24Gb of RAM


Maybe that's why


----------



## natr0n (Oct 24, 2016)

Doing some research. I found they have 12 core xeons ES anyone have experience on those/what steppings to look for ?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Doing some research. I found they have 12 core xeons ES anyone have experience on those/what steppings to look for ?



Scroll back some pages and there are pics of the broadwell-e one I have.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 24, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Scroll back some pages and there are pics of the broadwell-e one I have.



Does it oc at all on a proper board ?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Does it oc at all on a proper board ?



They are locked from what I understand so like max would be 103*24


----------



## FilipM (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking to put up a 2nd Xeon X58 rig up, since I got 3 spare chips...looking for the cheapest possible options, I've stumbled upon this

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-X58-mA...597634?hash=item4b08f19682:g:ISkAAOSw9NdXwCuA


Are these things any good? Can they provide atleast a minimal overclock?


----------



## natr0n (Oct 24, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Looking to put up a 2nd Xeon X58 rig up, since I got 3 spare chips...looking for the cheapest possible options, I've stumbled upon this
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-X58-mA...597634?hash=item4b08f19682:g:ISkAAOSw9NdXwCuA
> 
> ...



They have a ton of those on aliexpress most are Chinese brands some look decent im considering getting something as well.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New..._3&btsid=1f7c440f-d250-4a0f-8a53-67ee78da242c


----------



## FilipM (Oct 24, 2016)

I've ordered once from Ali, some led stuff, they sent me a condom instead 


That aside, this alibaba board looks better than the one i posted


----------



## alucasa (Oct 24, 2016)

If you are getting them for OCing, those 10+ core monsters won't do you anything good.

I got it for rendering and, My word, it beats crap outta any desktop cpu. Mine scores 1700 in Cinebench and does most preview renders in half an hour.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 24, 2016)

I've got i7 920 - Xeon equivalents, want to put a cheap rig up, will be used for backup, crunching, etc. 

I got an old PSU, have GPU's laying around, need HDD and RAM...and a case


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 24, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I've ordered once from Ali, some led stuff, they sent me a condom instead
> 
> 
> That aside, this alibaba board looks better than the one i posted


If they turn out to be any good they will sell shitloads. I have my doubts though.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm quite amazed how well Nehalem and Westmere do even now...


----------



## FilipM (Oct 24, 2016)

Whoever bought an X58 back in the day was a genius (Narcissism is through the roof)


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 24, 2016)

Before the page loaded i got concerns
A X58 MATX?????

page loaded and my Recommendation

AVOID      no triple channel Ram slots
 No Decent manufacture released a mATX  X58 board as far as i know
Seem to remember this board was brought up before 
its  CHINESE OWN MARKET KNOCK OFF
Buy at your own Risk
do not expect OEM Support from Manafacture


----------



## FilipM (Oct 24, 2016)

EVGA, MSI and ASUS did boards for sure

http://www.brighthub.com/computing/hardware/articles/48399.aspx


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2016)

Anybody want a W3520 or W3540


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 24, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Anybody want a W3520 or W3540



Thanks but no thanks unless they are free   got Westmere Xeons they run cooler and overclock better


----------



## Daemoch (Oct 24, 2016)

More of a general question here, but rather than comb through another quad of data just to change my mind again, I thought I'd just ask for some seat-of-the-pants advice...
*For a first time Xeon build*, and considering 1) I'm expecting to turn it into a Daily Driver as well as a semi-private server, and that 2) I'm a 20 year IT veteran (mostly front end support and app eng/development; not a server guy!), *should I be looking at server boards or workstation boards?*  I'm pretty set on going dual processor if that helps and am hoping for 3x/4x channel RAM.  I'm doing this for fun, but also to learn the server side of things.  I live in a windows AD enviro at work, but my current desktop at home is a Linux (currently Mint) machine.  The garbage PCs around the house run windows.

To answer an earlier question, I'm still trying to figure out the budget.  Generally I spend more on a good MB and swap through components.  I was just looking at a pair of Asus boards for example at $450 USD each.  I found them while researching the SR2 boards and THIS that you guys were talking about.  I'm also concerned about trying to stay current so that I don't limit myself too heavily within old tech.

I'm still swimming in data and acronyms I'm trying to absorb, so bear with me while I ask dumb questions.  Sorry.    I hate being "that guy".  For whatever it's worth, I've literally read every single one of the 69 pages this thread has generated.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2016)

Daemoch said:


> I'm expecting to turn it into a Daily Driver as well as a semi-private server, and that 2) I'm a 20 year IT veteran (mostly front end support and app eng/development; not a server guy!), *should I be looking at server boards or workstation boards?*


You will with your requirements be looking at a Workstation board.
It can Act as a Server as needed A workstation and as a Daily driver  Not sure how well the Socket 2011 ( Duel CPU's ) overclock
Other People that may have duel 2011 boards can inform you of their potential

Buy the Fastest CPU('s) you Can Afford ( Used is ok and less expensive Must be matched pair if you duel ) )
Get Decent Cooling for CPU ('s)
Buy as Much Mem as you Can Afford (Matched Sets of Course )
Buy and a decent PSU ( gold or platinum Rated )  ( wattage  and Brand /Model's recomendations will be offered by members later when you inform us of some Build Specifications).
SSD Can come later as needed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2016)

Ages ago i dropped off a broken motherboard at the closest repair place to me, its a 90 minute return journey on the bus which really does me in so i havent been back to get it.

Anyway.

My daughter is off to town today and is going to collect it. Hopefully it is fixed, the guy cant test it because stupidly i took the CPU out before i took it to him.

So

With a bit of luck i will be have another MSI Pro-E system up and running soon. The repair is costing a tenner and i paid nothing for the board. I've got a spare E5620 which cost 6 quid so i can feel another cheap gamer coming on........


I just hope the board works.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2016)

Well...........she didnt collect the board.......

She paid the bill and asked the shopkeeper if she could collect it at the end of the day rather than traipsing around town with it............then when she got back,  the shop was closed.


I put the board in ASUS Rampage box when i dropped it off and my dear little daughter didnt want to " look like a nerd" carrying it around with her friends.........


Bugger.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2016)

Got it
MSI Pro-E







Unfortunately i dont have a spare PSU with 2x4 pin power connector....


But

I have tried with a 500w PSU with single 4 pin CPU power  and there are lights on the m/b.  I will have to pull my ASUS ii apart and try with that PSU rather than buying one just to test the board.


Its about to get dark here and the mood lighting in the conservatory isnt conducive to PC building - its not getting done today.


So, its _nearly_ working but not_ really_ working  (so far).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2016)

Well,

Ive slept on it and decided not to use my own PSU....i dont want to pull my pc apart. It will encourage me to clean and reassemble the whole thing and i cant be arsed to do all that.


i have decided to go the ghetto route and try and make something work. I found  a 2x 4 pin extension cable and a molex to 4 pin adapter in my miscellaneous cables box.

The 1x4 pin adapter is the wrong fitting (its meant for the other socket) but if i use an emery board that i have stolen off my wife (her last one) I will be able to modify the plug to fit.

Dont worry i think i know what I am doing........


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> board that i have stolen off my wife (her last one)


I bet that she is happy because you have stolen it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2016)

Ive got some sand paper she can borrow if she gets upset about it.....


----------



## KoO (Oct 30, 2016)

This is my first Mini ITX build  it never goes over 60c even with room temp of 30c .


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2016)

Alright guys, we tried putting together the P6T system yesterday to no avail, the system would not POST. We have a PC speaker hooked up to the motherboard, the only way we could get any beeps was to try and boot without RAM. We have tried two different processors, an E5620 and an X5650. We have tried different RAM modules in various slots and channels, first with his previous RAM (Crucial D9JNM, 2GB sticks, 1333MHz 1.65V 9-9-9-27) and also with a 2x 4GB kit of G.Skill Ripjaws X (1866MHz 1.5V 8-9-9-24). We have tried moving the GPU to a different PCIE slot. No matter the system configuration, the only time we get beeps is trying to boot without RAM and with the 8-pin CPU power plugged in; if we attempt to boot with the 8-pin CPU power disconnected and no RAM installed, there are no beeps. This tells me that the CPU is being initialized, but possibly not recognized. Is it possible that the board has an older BIOS revision on it that only accepts C0 processors? He has already ordered a new BIOS chip with the latest BIOS on it and we're hoping that will fix the issue.
Both sets of RAM are known working, the GPU and PSU are known working, I find it extremely unlikely that we received two dud CPUs, I inspected the socket and found no bent pins, and the fact that the board gives us any beeps at all gives me good reason to believe the board is fine.
Any ideas, guys?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

what beeps were there?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> what beeps were there?


IIRC, it was one long beep and two short. As I said, the only way to get it to beep this code was to remove the memory modules and attempt a boot. It's been a long time since I've used beep codes for troubleshooting, but if my memory serves correctly, three beeps on AMIBIOS is no RAM/undetected RAM.
Thanks for the quick response, Capt.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

did any fans spin up? Lights on the board?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> did any fans spin up? Lights on the board?


All fans spin up, the blue light under the RAM slots comes on (when RAM is installed), the white backlights for the SB heatsink light up, and the power and reset buttons light up. The board seems like it wants to boot, but just won't POST.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

Have you got access to i7 920 or similar. 

OR

where are you....i can get a 920 for you to use to flash the BIOS. 

My P6T loaded a Xeon fine then i flashed the board to the Deluxe BIOS.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Have you got access to i7 920 or similar.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


He has the Deluxe V1. I'm in Florida, USA. Neither of us have any other 1366 chips to try, he has an x5650 and I have a few Xeons (5620, two matching others in a server, i believe also 5620s), but that's it.
Rather than use a compatible processor to flash the BIOS, he simply ordered another BIOS chip that will come pre-flashed to the latest BIOS. That should (hopefully) allow it to boot so we can hot-flash the current chip to the WS BIOS. The problem is we're not 100% sure that the new BIOS is going to fix the issue. Does it sound like it will, or is the board potentially dead?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

It will work, all the signs are positive.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It will work, all the signs are positive.


Do you remember the Tyan board?
Was the same thing.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you remember the Tyan board?
> Was the same thing.


And? What was the outcome?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

I couldnt get it to work, you havent gone through all your options yet though.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> The problem is we're not 100% sure that the new BIOS is going to fix the issue. Does it sound like it will, or is the board potentially dead?



I was googling and i have found that updating the Bios should fix the problem.

Good look with that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I couldnt get it to work, you havent gone through all your options yet though.





Knoxx29 said:


> I was googling and i have found that updating the Bios should fix the problem.
> 
> Good look with that.


Thanks, guys. We were already pretty sure the board is fine, but I'm a lot less worried now. I guess all we can do in the meantime is wait for the new BIOS chip to show up. I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 1, 2016)

In which ram slots do you have the ram? On my Deluxe V2, (I have 3 sticks of ram), it says that the sticks should be in the orange slots, i.e slot 2-4-6


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2016)

FilipM said:


> it says that the sticks should be in the orange slots,


That's right.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 1, 2016)

On a side note, this weekend we had a 24H LeMans race in iRacing, the Xeon withstood being on for over 30h at 4.2GHz...just goes to prove how stable is 30 passes of LinX at full mem...

PS. Close to 30 pass stable at 4305MHz now


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 1, 2016)

FilipM said:


> In which ram slots do you have the ram? On my Deluxe V2, (I have 3 sticks of ram), it says that the sticks should be in the orange slots, i.e slot 2-4-6


The orange slots are supposed to be populated first, that's correct. We tried first with three sticks in the orange slots, A1, B1, and C1. When that didn't work we tried a ton of other configurations, all the way down to a single stick in a single slot, and that was tried in all 6 slots. Each time, the blue light under the RAM slots would come on, but no POST codes or beeps. When there is no RAM in the system at all is the only time we would get POST beeps.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok, just wanted to make sure you're doing it right, cos I (a computer "expert" never reads user manuals) put the rams in 1-3-5 configuration, and I spent the whole day moaning that the board is dead, lol


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2016)

FilipM said:


> and I spent the whole day moaning that the board is dead, lol


----------



## FilipM (Nov 2, 2016)

I got bios 0704 on my board at the moment, didn't really like 0006 in the past (the one that gets rid of the throttling issues) since on my previous chip it needed higher voltages. I've tested with this chip at over 4350MHz now and over 1.3V, my board does not throttle...am i the exception of the rule? Can you guys on Asus P6T board relate? Maybe it's a low leakage chip that prevents this?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2016)

Maybe I missed it, but did you try to clear the CMOS?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 3, 2016)

That meant @me or @Random Murderer


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 3, 2016)

FilipM said:


> That meant @me or @Random Murderer


Still waiting on the BIOS chip to show up, tracking shows it here on Saturday.
What multiplier are you running? It may be that the multiplier you're on is what it would throttle back to without High TDP Turbo mode.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 3, 2016)

21 bud, turbo all the time.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 3, 2016)

FilipM said:


> 21 bud, turbo all the time.


Pretty sure 21 or 22 is what yours would throttle back to, X5650s throttle back to 22x without "High TDP Turbo mode." If you're so worried about throttling, why not just flash your board to a WS BIOS?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 3, 2016)

I've got a W3520, which is basically an i7 920, so 20 multi by default, 21 on turbo...I've tried the crossflash, bsods and does not read my sound card, since the PCI configuration is different on that board and I'd have to use the onboard, which I don't like.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 3, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I've got a W3520, *which is basically an i7 920*,


Well then I would be surprised if you did have throttling issues. Most of the throttling issues I've seen on the P6T line seem to do with Xeons with 6 or more cores being overclocked.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 3, 2016)

Those chinese board that we spoke about...vid is in Russian, but should give an insight of the boards.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2016)

I cant see an option to change busspeed in that BIOS


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2016)

FilipM said:


> .vid is in Russian



никаких проблем, видео не достаточно


----------



## FilipM (Nov 3, 2016)

Хорошо говорите на русском...stronk


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone picked the bones out of that video yet.?

Youube autotranslate English subtitles are good for a laugh but make absolutely no sense........i will see if it autotranslates to Welsh instead.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Has anyone picked the bones out of that video yet.?
> 
> Youube autotranslate English subtitles are good for a laugh but make absolutely no sense........i will see if it autotranslates to Welsh instead.



What do you want to know... I know Russian pretty well.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> What do you want to know... I know Russian pretty well.



Brilliant.
Anything that you think is relevant to overclocking cpu, ram and general usability.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Brilliant.
> Anything that you think is relevant to overclocking cpu, ram and general usability.



Zero, won't happen. He says the same, I believe it resides same clock gen[_SLG8XP549T?_] as Pegatron x58, they are hard set and cannot increase and decrease bus frequency as such by small steps.... even with setFSB.

Also at the end of the vid he complains about VRM buzzing. Other than that, he said everything went smooth putting Win10 and worked fine whatsoever.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 4, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> He has the Deluxe V1. I'm in Florida, USA. Neither of us have any other 1366 chips to try, he has an x5650 and I have a few Xeons (5620, two matching others in a server, i believe also 5620s), but that's it.
> Rather than use a compatible processor to flash the BIOS, he simply ordered another BIOS chip that will come pre-flashed to the latest BIOS. That should (hopefully) allow it to boot so we can hot-flash the current chip to the WS BIOS. The problem is we're not 100% sure that the new BIOS is going to fix the issue. Does it sound like it will, or is the board potentially dead?


I can sell you a i7-940


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Zero, won't happen. He says the same, I believe it resides same clock gen[_SLG8XP549T?_] as Pegatron x58, they are hard set and cannot increase and decrease bus frequency as such by small steps.... even with setFSB.
> 
> Also at the end of the vid he complains about VRM buzzing. Other than that, he said everything went smooth putting Win10 and worked fine whatsoever.



Thanks for that......my suspicions were correct.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 4, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I can sell you a i7-940


The new BIOS chip should come in tomorrow, if that doesn't work, I'll message you about the 940. Thanks!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Has anyone picked the bones out of that video yet.?





Ferrum Master said:


> What do you want to know... I know Russian pretty well.





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Anything that you think is relevant to overclocking cpu, ram and general usability.





Ferrum Master said:


> Zero, won't happen. He says the same, I believe it resides same clock gen[_SLG8XP549T?_] as Pegatron x58, they are hard set and cannot increase and decrease bus frequency as such by small steps.... even with setFSB.
> 
> Also at the end of the vid he complains about VRM buzzing. Other than that, he said everything went smooth putting Win10 and worked fine whatsoever.



So whats the Conclusion ????
Is this an 85 euro + Postage>>   mistake some one would Regret.  " in Your Opinion "".


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> So whats the Conclusion ????




They are shit.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> So whats the Conclusion ????
> Is this an 85 euro + Postage>>   mistake some one would Regret.  " in Your Opinion "".



It is is crap. There is one more china board with all three channels and better layout. But still looks like the same clock gen. So no luck.

And ebay hunt mode on. I got a new board for 60+15€ for my LANPARTY box just last month.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> And ebay hunt mode on. I got a new board for 60+15€ for my LANPARTY box just last month.




Wicked.!!!!!
They are more like E 200 in the UK
what CPU are you planning for the build?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> And ebay hunt mode on. I got a new board for 60+15€ for my LANPARTY box just last month.



Meanwhile in Macedonia Some one is tearing their hair out in frustration


----------



## FilipM (Nov 4, 2016)

Already committed suicide in a bucket of watter 


PS. Congrats, and do some comparisons between your current rig and the X5670


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wicked.!!!!!
> They are more like E 200 in the UK
> what CPU are you planning for the build?



I am watching X5670 on ebay there are plenty of those... just need to wait the right silent Friday eve when everybody is again drinking and less activity...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

iirc @silentbogo has X5650 in his ROG Gene.  

X5670 has got to be good for 4.6ghz on that board  with adequate cooling.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> iirc @silentbogo has X5650 in his ROG Gene.
> 
> X5670 has got to be good for 4.6ghz on that board  with adequate cooling.



I had ordered some cheap and funny parts from china... for an experiment. I already ran it for testing with my older parts in Bitfenix Prodigy M. It will be a tough task with that case, so much to do as there is no space and it needs proper hardmods to be pretty. Yesterday I drilled holes to put SSD on the backside for example, not some shoddy plastic cover, besides if you put it there you cannot properly close it as the wires and spare sata power connectors are too thick lol. But be patient... I will randomly show up something. I need to design and order completely new case I/O led, USB and power/reset switch PCB, they current one is simply idiotic. Less wires, more functionality!


----------



## natr0n (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SR-2-bundle-/322291118778?hash=item4b0a0c32ba:g:NxoAAOSw8w1X~ZFJ

sigh


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 4, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SR-2-bundle-/322291118778?hash=item4b0a0c32ba:g:NxoAAOSw8w1X~ZFJ
> 
> sigh


If only I had the money...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SR-2-bundle-/322291118778?hash=item4b0a0c32ba:g:NxoAAOSw8w1X~ZFJ
> 
> sigh




Dang, that will go fast!!!!!


----------



## FilipM (Nov 4, 2016)

I like even numbers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I had ordered some cheap and funny parts from china... for an experiment. I already ran it for testing with my older parts in Bitfenix Prodigy M. It will be a tough task with that case, so much to do as there is no space and it needs proper hardmods to be pretty. Yesterday I drilled holes to put SSD on the backside for example, not some shoddy plastic cover, besides if you put it there you cannot properly close it as the wires and spare sata power connectors are too thick lol. But be patient... I will randomly show up something. I need to design and order completely new case I/O led, USB and power/reset switch PCB, they current one is simply idiotic. Less wires, more functionality!
> 
> View attachment 80779




keep us posted on the watercooling parts


----------



## natr0n (Nov 5, 2016)

Guys any opinions on this board ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130273


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Guys any opinions on this board ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130273



I'm sure that is what @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  has been using.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2016)

post # 5670 for me ........on my X 5670 ............ i love numbers....


@natr0n

i had that board a while ago...... @dorsetknob and i both bought one each at the same time....cheap from a German etailer, they had a load of them which sold out pretty quick. When i was using it i had X5650 which i benched @ 4.5 ghz and ran at 4.4ghz






I put an E5640 in it with 12gb triple channel Corsair ram and a good friend of mine uses it for gaming with an R9 380 that he bought off @Tatty_One . I bought the HD 6970 back off him when he upgraded and it went in an E 5620 build for someone else.






Here it is playing Project Cars with h/t off with X 5670






Here is my best o/c with X 5670 on the MSI Pro-e






i havent been very well the last few days and havent been motivated to ressurrect the one that just got back from repair......i dont hold much hope for it because it fuckin stinks of burning. it looks like this at the moment.





  I think me and Dorset paid about £ 70.00 each for ours and the price has doubled since then ( 18 months or so ago). I replaced mine with the ASUS Rog ii extreme that i have now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think me and Dorset paid about £ 70.00 each for ours and the price has doubled since then ( 18 months or so ago).



79 Euro's ( at the time ) with 17 euro's postage   ( from Germany to UK in 4 days )  price when supplier was down to last few was over 200 Euro's
like Caps   i do not regret buying this board ( Still using mine ) its been Rock Steady with absolutely no Problems

I Know both @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  AND MYSELF   PUT LINKS TO The Ebay Seller on forum at the time  as these boards were a bargain untill the price crept up at the end
I Would not Hesitate to buy another board ( at our original or near that price )


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SR-2-bundle-/322291118778?hash=item4b0a0c32ba:g:NxoAAOSw8w1X~ZFJ
> 
> sigh


That is insane how expensive they are

What if i put mine for sale on Ebay for 600€


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 80790
> 
> I like even numbers


First person I've seen using a W3520


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

W3520 master race


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> W3520 master race


I have one and a W3540 but they barely got any use


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2016)

Unkind Snigger 


Durvelle27 said:


> I have one and a W3540 but they barely got any use


And did any one want either when you Offered them a while ago


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Unkind Snigger
> 
> And did any one want either when you Offered them a while ago


Nope


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2016)

@Durvelle27

now that you have lived with your X5650 and RX 480 rig for a while-----do you think you are losing much in performance by not using a more recent gen cpu ?

@Knoxx29 

same question to you about your SR-2 and 1080


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't know what to think of this.

Sandy Bridge-EP vs Westmere-EP

Sandy has 8C/16T and obviously Westmere has only 6C/12T

But the performance increase does not scale as much as people brag about?





http://www.tankonyvtar.hu/en/tartalom/tamop412A/2011-0063_17_multicore_processors/ch12s06.html


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Durvelle27
> 
> now that you have lived with your X5650 and RX 480 rig for a while-----do you think you are losing much in performance by not using a more recent gen cpu ?


Well considering I've used Sandy, Haswell, Bulldozer, Vishera (most recent builds)  i'd say no

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/11617498/3dm11/8174315/3dm11/7935442/3dm11/7782981/3dm11/7626071

Benchmarks aside. In the majority of games I play I haven't noticed any loss of performance or performance decrease and mind you i'm running a higher res now then I did with the previous rigs. All most all games I can play on ultra @1440P with 60+ FPS and minimum dips


----------



## FilipM (Nov 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> First person I've seen using a W3520



Less than 1.1 eur per thread, plus this chip is a gem for OC 


Interesting tho, I had IOH and ICH at 1.22/1.20 respectably, and when tested, I passed 30 runs of linx but would fail on 37th run...

I put them down to 1.16/1.10, I do 50 pass with ease now...lower voltages ftw


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I don't know what to think of this.
> 
> Sandy Bridge-EP vs Westmere-EP
> 
> ...




they should have disabled 2 of the cores on the sandy and downclocked the 5680 a bit for a better comparison.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Less than 1.1 eur per thread, plus this chip is a gem for OC
> 
> 
> Interesting tho, I had IOH and ICH at 1.22/1.20 respectably, and when tested, I passed 30 runs of linx but would fail on 37th run...
> ...


Never even tried to see how my 2 clock sadly


----------



## FilipM (Nov 5, 2016)

Mine does 4GHz with 1.19 in bios, 4.2 with 1.26, random non LinX testing up to 4450Mhz at 1.3


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Mine does 4GHz with 1.19 in bios, 4.2 with 1.26, random non LinX testing up to 4450Mhz at 1.3


buy my W3540 and see how it does


----------



## FilipM (Nov 5, 2016)

I also have another two W3520's and an i7 920...want some?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I also have another two W3520's and an i7 920...want some?


Nahhhh


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I also have another two W3520's and an i7 920...want some?



Freebies    ?
Would be Intrested in a 
*Intel® Xeon® Processor W3690 
(12M Cache, 3.46 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)*


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> same question to you about your SR-2 and 1080


I am more than happy with my current Machine.

I never thought that those X5675 + the 1080 would perform that well, i play at 2560 x 1440 and 90 FPS

I don't regret at all for not using the newest gen TOYS.



Durvelle27 said:


> In the majority of games I play I haven't noticed any loss of performance or performance decrease



The same here.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 5, 2016)

Bueeh 

Anyone has these? I have them but some are not LP's so it looks like crap. I need two of those... but without that Nazi US shipping tax. BTW those are samsung greens, they overclock like mad.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172372711102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Bueeh
> 
> Anyone has these? I have them but some are not LP's so it looks like crap. I need two of those... but without that Nazi US shipping tax. BTW those are samsung greens, they overclock like mad.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172372711102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I have something better.





I have had some of those Samsung.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 5, 2016)

IBM Ram? It'd be worried about compatibility more than anything else.



Ferrum Master said:


> Bueeh
> 
> Anyone has these? I have them but some are not LP's so it looks like crap. I need two of those... but without that Nazi US shipping tax. BTW those are samsung greens, they overclock like mad.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172372711102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FilipM (Nov 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Freebies    ?
> Would be Intrested in a
> *Intel® Xeon® Processor W3690 *
> *(12M Cache, 3.46 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)*



I would mate, but I want to give one for free to a troubled friend here, put a 2nd rig up for me and that leaves only the i7 920...if you really need it, pm


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2016)

I have this:







alucasa said:


> IBM Ram? It'd be worried about compatibility more than anything else.



I have been using IBM's Ram for a few years and never had any kind of issues or incompatibility.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 5, 2016)

So, Samsung chips rebranded under IBM, right?
Should be safe then.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2016)

alucasa said:


> So, Samsung chips rebranded under IBM, right?
> Should be safe then.


In any case i would prefer the one posted before ( Apacer )


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 5, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> In any case i would prefer the one posted before ( Apacer )



Naah I need exactly the FH0 with samsung IC's. I have already 4 pieces of low profile and 4 pieces standard profile of those. That rubbish apacer doesn't run on 2000MHz without sweat also. 

Compatibility wise... they work in few ASUS boards without problems(tested Sabertooth x58, GENE2 and P9X79-PRO combined with Xeon, ...  I just need the low profile ones... For the sake of bling bling


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright all, update on my friend's P6T rig... I'm posting from it. The BIOS chip solved all the issues and it's already at 20x 200. The voltage is a little high, but I'm going to give it a more thorough overclock next week, 4GHz games great for him already so I'll probably just work on RAM speed and lowering VCore. Thanks for the advice and help, guys!

Below is the quick and dirty OC he's running right now:


----------



## FilipM (Nov 5, 2016)

Use the 21 multi and let me know if it throttles at 4.2...That is a more efficient chip than mine so theoretically, should be ok.

Don't know how Westmere is with the Multi's but the 45nm ones don't like even Multipliers (19 and 21 work best, 20 is crap)


PS. Love that aux temp of 510deg ...must be a good camping fire lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 5, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Use the 21 multi and let me know if it throttles at 4.2...That is a more efficient chip than mine so theoretically, should be ok.
> 
> Don't know how Westmere is with the Multi's but the 45nm ones don't like even Multipliers (19 and 21 work best, 20 is crap)
> 
> ...


That will be next week when we flash the C0 BIOS chip to the WS BIOS. Right now, there is no option for 21x, it jumps straight from 20x to 22x. I only noticed that because I was going to try for 21x 200 but didn't have the multi, lol.
He's been gaming on it for a while, it's stable and gameplay is butter smooth, so he's very happy to be off of that Q6600.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

Living on the edge...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Living on the edge...
> 
> View attachment 80853




Must try harder.......



 

http://hwbot.org/submission/3063152_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5640_656_cb/


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

No this is stable though @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  and you know my cooling deficiencies 

I learnt to use PLL and QPI voltage, safe limits though.

1600mhz kit running 1686mhz too on 1.6v at 10-11-11


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2016)

your temps look fine to me. Im running my X5670 @3.6 cos my cooling is so iffy.

 iirc the 1.416v i had with E5640 was the highest i used on any Xeon.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> your temps look fine to me. Im running my X5670 @3.6 cos my cooling is so iffy.
> 
> iirc the 1.416v i had with E5640 was the highest i used on any Xeon.



video render will tell a different story, i expect around 85c temps.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I learnt to use PLL and QPI voltage, safe limits though



Just remember the rules. QPI voltage must be within 0.5V range to vcore according to the Intel recommendations, if you up the voltage you must up the qpi voltage too. I usually use 1.35 or 1.37V.

Meanwhile on fleabay.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

CPU Vcore 1.387v
PLL 1.90
QPI 1.27v


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> CPU Vcore 1.387v
> PLL 1.90
> QPI 1.27v



If with compensations actually the voltage is around ~1.43V i believe.

I wouldn't be afraid rising QPI to 1.35V... actually my XMP profile does it by default lol.

Next most important thing is finding your max stable uncore frequency.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

PLL is too high me thinks...what are your IOH and ICH voltages?


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

FilipM said:


> PLL is too high me thinks...what are your IOH and ICH voltages?



AUTO.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

Auto = 1.1 = too low. Try upping the IOH Core voltage, start with 1.16 or 1.18 and see what it does


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Auto = 1.1 = too low. Try upping the IOH Core voltage, start with 1.16 or 1.18 and see what it does


I have mine at 1.20 just to be safe.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

I found 1.16 to be most stable at 4.2GHz at the moment...any less, BSOD, any more requiered more of the other voltages (Vcore, qpi, pll) to be 50 runs stable with max mem in LinX. 

PS. Lower PLL will lower your heat down.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

Timings at 9-9-9-24 or 27?


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

10-11-11 not a strong kit of DDR3.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

Do an AIDA64 Memory & Cache test if you can, interesting to see how much of a loss is that


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Do an AIDA64 Memory & Cache test if you can, interesting to see how much of a loss is that


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a silly question.

When changing timing from 9-9-9-24 to 8-8-8-24 do i have to change it one by one and reboot the machine to see if it boots or do I have to change it all together and reboot the machine?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a silly question.
> 
> When changing timing from 9-9-9-24 to 8-8-8-24 do i have to change it one by one and reboot the machine to see if it boots or do I have to change it all together and reboot the machine?



You silly...

Everything at once. Only exceptions are on ultra ln cooled boots where you barely initialize the system for a record.

You usually will get bsod at windows load if timing is too tight. Usually it will boot.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You silly...
> 
> Everything at once. Only exceptions are on ultra ln cooled boots where you barely initialize the system for a record.
> 
> You usually will get bsod at windows load if timing is too tight. Usually it will boot.


Well, i was trying to do as you said but there is some weird issue, when i change the first 9 to 8 the machine boots without problems but when i change the second 9 to 8 the machine when loading it shows 16GB ram of 24

Been honest i did stop changing timing and reset the ram to 9-9-9-24 because i gOt scared


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, i was trying to do as you said but there is some weird issue, when i change the first 9 to 8 the machine boots without problems but when i change the second 9 to 8 the machine when loading it shows 16GB ram of 24
> 
> Been honest i did stop changing timing and reset the ram to 9-9-9-24 because i gOt scared



Well it just means you are past your stability already by far... either more voltage either leave it on 9-9-9-24.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

Mind you, tighter timings might (usually will) require higher QPI voltage and other things to go with it.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 7, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Mind you, tighter timings might (usually will) require higher QPI voltage and other things to go with it.


I know that, but the most common symptom when changing timings and it fails, are: System won't post or BSOD, the system showing 16gb ram of 24gb just because the timing settings failed it's something new for me, i never heard something like that before.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh well....

seems the MSI Pro-E is a non runner. Ive tried everything i know but alas, to no avail. I'm not going to chuck it out quite yet because i still havent tried it with a conventional 2 x 4 pin supply but i have tried my ghetto solution which i checked with my psu tester before i tried it with the board so I am fearing the worst.

[URL="https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-69#post-3545796"]Xeon Owners Club[/URL]


Not all the lights lit.
No fans spinning.
No POST

and it stinks.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 10, 2016)

I got the pump. Very pleased for the price. Inner soldering good. PWM pin is present, will test it later if it works. Nice set of screws.  No rad still - noise tests will come in later. Well 30€ so far looks good.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 10, 2016)

Found a Seller on Ebay with (10 at moment ) 


*  ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, LGA 1366/Socket B*
New Boards
PM me if you want a link ( £190 )Free postage uk


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 10, 2016)

5 years ago you could get one for 1/2 that

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/for-sale-asus-p6t7-ws-supercomputer-motherboard.152278/


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 5 years ago you could get one for 1/2 that



Shows the Value people still put into/ Regard  X58 systems and its "in my opinion still good to find New Boards"


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 13, 2016)

I would say those of us with Westmere / Nehalem chips north of 4.0ghz will match Haswell minimum.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 13, 2016)

X99 board prices seem to be going down on eBay at least. I am thinking of getting few boards for the future as it seems I will be sticking with Xeon v3 and v4 for at least some more years.

I am also planning to ditch i7-6700 (non-k) I have which is currently serving as a media PC / backup renderer and replace it with xeon (probably ES, 10 core-ish). Current cinebench score for my i7-6700 is 800. I am not expecting 1700 like my 2683 v3 does but hoping to have something that exceeds 1000 points.
Cinebench has been pretty good at measuring multicore performance from what I've been. I've compared the scores with Blender rendering speeds on both i7-6700 and 2683v3 and it's pretty much spot on, so I know cinebench score is reliable.

Something like this, Xeon E5-2650 V3 ES, should be able to get 1000.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 13, 2016)

Back in after a day of overclocking and gaming, the 21x multi still hasn't revealed itself, but we're on the WS BIOS now and clocked a little higher. I would have gone further, but the 212 Evo just can't keep up.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 13, 2016)

I had the 212+ in a push-pull, great value for money, but can't keep up with these extreme OC's that we're doing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2016)

for reference
X 5650 with ASUS ROG ii extreme and H50 AIO






http://hwbot.org/submission/3093395_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_1015_cb/


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> for reference
> X 5650 with ASUS ROG ii extreme and H50 AIO
> 
> 
> ...


You must have a great chip for it to run nearly 4.5GHz at 1.33V. Did you have to tweak any voltages besides VCore?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2016)

No,

I had three X5650 and they all clocked exactly the same.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 13, 2016)

Gives me some hope then


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 14, 2016)

Loving this system 

added some more RAM and cranked the RES


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No,
> 
> I had three X5650 and they all clocked exactly the same.



Has a lot to do with the motherboard too


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2016)

I got the same results with MSI Pro- E as with ASUS Rog. I had both boards at the time.

Same goes for

E5620
E5640
same o.c on both boards


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I had the 212+ in a push-pull, great value for money, but can't keep up with these extreme OC's that we're doing


His is still on the stock fan and just the single fan, so I think there's a little bit more headroom on this 212 Evo as long as we run push/pull with some high CFM fans.


Durvelle27 said:


> Loving this system
> 
> added some more RAM and cranked the RES


I take it you're running 22x 200? If that's the case, were you able to force "High TDP Turbo Mode"? The option only stays selectable on this system if Speedstep is enabled. Also, do you have an option for a 21x multi? This setup jumps straight from 20x to 22x.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I got the same results with MSI Pro- E as with ASUS Rog. I had both boards at the time.
> 
> Same goes for
> 
> ...


Did you use LLC? I think I need to step back and take a different approach than I have been for anything above 4GHz.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 14, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> His is still on the stock fan and just the single fan, so I think there's a little bit more headroom on this 212 Evo as long as we run push/pull with some high CFM fans.
> 
> I take it you're running 22x 200? If that's the case, were you able to force "High TDP Turbo Mode"? The option only stays selectable on this system if Speedstep is enabled. Also, do you have an option for a 21x multi? This setup jumps straight from 20x to 22x.
> 
> Did you use LLC? I think I need to step back and take a different approach than I have been for anything above 4GHz.


Yes  22x 200 HIGH TDP Mode

and no mine jumps 20 to 22 

No option for 21


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Did you use LLC? I think I need to step back and take a different approach than I have been for anything above 4GHz.


.
LLC off. For the sake of a restart it is worth trying both though. 

Check your Windows power saving settings too. 

I checked my pics earlier and i dont have any for BIOS and X5650 which makes me think i wrote them down somewhere. I wish i'd never bought so much A4 paper, ive got folded up bits of it everywhere with notes in crappy writing. I will have a look but dont hold your breath....


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yes  22x 200 HIGH TDP Mode
> 
> and no mine jumps 20 to 22
> 
> No option for 21


Good to know, thanks.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> .
> LLC off. For the sake of a restart it is worth trying both though.


I've been trying with LLC on, so maybe that has to do with the excessive voltage and stability issues.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Check your Windows power saving settings too.
> 
> I checked my pics earlier and i dont have any for BIOS and X5650 which makes me think i wrote them down somewhere. I wish i'd never bought so much A4 paper, ive got folded up bits of it everywhere with notes in crappy writing. I will have a look but dont hold your breath....


Lol, my i7 3820 overclocking was that way, I had a bunch of spiral bound notebooks on hand and grabbed one for taking notes. You open up that notebook and it's a plethora of quickly scribbled notes on voltages, DRAM timings, stress tests, BSOD codes, tables with clock skews, and a lot more. To anybody else, I'm sure it looks like the jumbled thoughts of a madman


----------



## FilipM (Nov 15, 2016)

I had it like this, north-south orientation shaved off ~2deg compared to east-west.



Random Murderer said:


> His is still on the stock fan and just the single fan, so I think there's a little bit more headroom on this 212 Evo as long as we run push/pull with some high CFM fans.
> 
> I take it you're running 22x 200? If that's the case, were you able to force "High TDP Turbo Mode"? The option only stays selectable on this system if Speedstep is enabled. Also, do you have an option for a 21x multi? This setup jumps straight from 20x to 22x.
> 
> Did you use LLC? I think I need to step back and take a different approach than I have been for anything above 4GHz.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry for double post but:

I want to upgrade something on my PC

1) Buy 250GB SSD
2) Swap the 6GB kit for a 12GB kit of RAM (3x2 vs 3x4) - Will the Xeon or system in general benefit that much?

Which way would you go?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 15, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Sorry for double post but:
> 
> I want to upgrade something on my PC
> 
> ...


Well it will benefit from the extra RAM available if gaming 

Alot of newer titles need atleast 8Gb now a days  

I myself use 20GB Triple channel and find myself surpassing 10GB


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Sorry for double post but:
> 
> I want to upgrade something on my PC
> 
> ...


Personally, I would go with more RAM. My TV box has 8GB and I find myself wanting more sometimes. 12GB would be a decent upgrade for you, and you could even run the set you have now side-by-side with the new RAM for 18GB triple-channel, you'll just have to spend some time playing with timings.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 15, 2016)

Goodbye my lover



 


You touched my heart you touched my soul You changed my life and all my goals
And love is blind and that I knew when
My heart was blinded by you

I know you well, I know your smell
I've been addicted to you

Goodbye my lover
Goodbye my friend
You have been the one
You have been the one for me

You're gone but i'll always miss you.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Goodbye my lover
> 
> View attachment 81135
> 
> ...


NO!
What happened?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 15, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> NO!
> What happened?


I sold the SR2 + the CPUs


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I sold the SR2 + the CPUs


But, why? Are you moving to a different platform?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 15, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> But, why? Are you moving to a different platform?



I have bought an Asus Rog Maximus VIII Extreme socket 1151 and an i7 6700K


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I sold the SR2 + the CPUs


How could you? I feel sorry for your wife, and with that it's just matter of time until. 

I'm just joking with you about the idea of you trading in the wife for the latest hotness btw.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 15, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> How could you? I feel sorry for your wife, and with that it's just matter of time until.


HE had to Sell it
His wife left him ( and wants alimony )
His Replacement girlfriend Dumped him!
his mistriss wants Him to give more Shiny things to her
and finaly The local Puta Raised her Price's


----------



## FireFox (Nov 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> The local Puta Raised her Price's



Nice one.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

DUDES,

get this while you can. A high chance of this being scam or dud but worth the risk. Quit staring at the absolute zone and go for it.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-E5-2697-V4-ES-QH26-2-2GHz-18Core-36T-145W-45M-LGA2011-3-Processor/132003958891?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=35909&meid=5cb4a5ec83e840d8a4fd77eb0676b06e&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=132003958891&clkid=477148625378424138&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2016)

alucasa said:


> DUDES,
> 
> get this while you can. A high chance of this being scam or dud but worth the risk. Quit staring at the absolute zone and go for it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-E5-2697-V4-ES-QH26-2-2GHz-18Core-36T-145W-45M-LGA2011-3-Processor/132003958891?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=35909&meid=5cb4a5ec83e840d8a4fd77eb0676b06e&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=132003958891&clkid=477148625378424138&_qi=RTM2247625




ordered 1


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, I wanted to order more but decided that wasting 19 is enough.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 15, 2016)

if its Scam i'm sure Ebay/pay pal will reimburse wuckin hope so  cause i laid out some hard Saved Cash for one   ( in the hope i can find a decent M/B for a later Build )


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't know. But that CPU, even despite of being ES, costs well over 500 on Ebay. There has to be a catch.

The seller is a little off also. A member fomr 2004 but his purchase history seems odd. Basically, everything reeks. So, I'd rather not spend too much on this.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> if its Scam i'm sure Ebay/pay pal will reimburse wuckin hope so  cause i laid out some hard Saved Cash for one   ( in the hope i can find a decent M/B for a later Build )



No worries everyone on ebay who purchases has ebay buyer protection.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

I did some googling around "QH26" stepping.

Apparently, this is a very early stepping and blocked in latest BIOS on X99. Worth gambling 19 bucks.
From what I've seen, ES chip performance is always lower than retail/OEM.
V4 ES 14c/28t scores the same in Cinebench as my V3 14c/28t. Retail/OEM v4 scores a lot higher.

https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/18-core-xeon-e5-2600-v4-broadwell-999.8602/


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 15, 2016)

alucasa said:


> DUDES,
> 
> get this while you can. A high chance of this being scam or dud but worth the risk. Quit staring at the absolute zone and go for it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-E5-2697-V4-ES-QH26-2-2GHz-18Core-36T-145W-45M-LGA2011-3-Processor/132003958891?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=35909&meid=5cb4a5ec83e840d8a4fd77eb0676b06e&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=132003958891&clkid=477148625378424138&_qi=RTM2247625


That's way too good to be true but it maybe worth the risk.

So now that @Knoxx29 is unaffiliated with the Xeon name, and the ex-president of the Xeon Club who should we elect to take his place?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

This is probably important bit of info for those who did gamble and ordered the CPU.



> Supermicro: X10SR series with BIOS R 2.0, X10DR series with BIOS R 2.0
> Asus: X99 series with BIOS 2101, Sabertooth X99 with BIOS 2101, Z10PE series with BIOS 3101
> Gigabyte: GA-X99 series with BIOS F20



If you get the CPU and it doesn't post, you need to downgrade BIOS.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 15, 2016)

What to do with so many cores/threads though? Obviously off screen rendering but what else?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

Let WCG guys know. They will grab those in heart beat, heh.

I do rendering, mainly on CPU, so I need moar cores. Though there is no way I'd replace my oem v3 2683 with this early ES. The CPU is hardly broadwell. It's way too early sample.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 15, 2016)

WARNING WARNING listing Removed
It may be because he sold out  or ebay thinks its a Fraudulent listing


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep, got an e-mail from Ebay.



> Your recent eBay transaction may be from a compromised account.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 15, 2016)

Same here 
started Ebay Resolution Center Ticket


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello

You were recently involved in a transaction for the following item: 
132003958891 - New Intel Xeon E5 2697 V4 ES QH26 2.2GHz 18Core 36T 145W 45M LGA2011-3 Processor

We’re writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have accessed the seller’s account to list this item. The item has been removed from the site, and the transaction was cancelled. We ask that you take the following precautions:

- If you already paid for the item, you may be protected by eBay. Open a request with the Resolution Center and choose, "I bought an item. I haven't received it yet." You can access the Resolution Center by visiting:
http://resolutioncenter.ebay.com

- If the transaction doesn't qualify for eBay’s protection, please immediately contact the payment service used to request a refund.

- If you haven't paid for your item, consider this transaction canceled and do not send payment.

In this situation, your account wasn't accessed by the third party involved. At eBay, we take a number of steps to help ensure the security of your account. Learn more about protecting your account at:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/account/protecting.html

Thanks,

eBay

Please don't reply to this message. It was sent from an address that doesn't accept incoming email.


f0ck....


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

Was fun while it lasted. 

Made me daydream.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm gonna wait a few days see what happens before doing anything.

I contacted the seller to see if they reply at all.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 16, 2016)

I seriously doubt it was legit. No matter how early an ES is, a 18c/36t Broadwell don't go cheap. It used to go for 999 on Ebay.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> So now that @Knoxx29 is unaffiliated with the Xeon name, and the ex-president of the Xeon Club who should we elect to take his place?



I still have my Xeon Server


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Sorry for double post but:
> 
> I want to upgrade something on my PC
> 
> ...


The answer to this is SSD all the way.  If you are still using a platter drive, I couldn't imagine booting that thing up.  I hated working on my kids' PC because of the slow spinner in it.  Since then I have replaced it with an SSD and it's a pretty awesome sleeper now (doesn't look like a rocket but it is - 2700K and 16GB of ram with a 7770 - ok, it needs a GPU upgrade...).

However, if you do some investigating on your PC and find your are bumping up against your upper ram limits, them buy both.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I still have my Xeon Server
> 
> View attachment 81145


A four socket Xeon server in 1U rack mount case? Are you nuts?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Are you nuts?




of course he is...........thats why we love him so much.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> A four socket Xeon server in 1U rack mount case? Are you nuts?


It's a dual blade.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> of course he is...........thats why we love him so much.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 16, 2016)

t_ski said:


> The answer to this is SSD all the way.  If you are still using a platter drive, I couldn't imagine booting that thing up.  I hated working on my kids' PC because of the slow spinner in it.  Since then I have replaced it with an SSD and it's a pretty awesome sleeper now (doesn't look like a rocket but it is - 2700K and 16GB of ram with a 7770 - ok, it needs a GPU upgrade...).
> 
> However, if you do some investigating on your PC and find your are bumping up against your upper ram limits, them buy both.




I am on a limited budget at the moment and both will cost around the same, therefore I have to choose one. 

To be honest, I find my PC bumping into Paging more than occasionally, I guess I should go RAM first..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

Why not compromise with a 120gb ssd. ?  Save a little more and get the RAM at a later date.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 16, 2016)

Samsung 850 Evo prices:

120GB - 72 eur
250GB - 100 eur


----------



## alucasa (Nov 16, 2016)

Hit ebay.

I grabbed 128gb SSD for 29 USD. It was new, too, according to SMART data.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

mine was £ 32.00


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I am on a limited budget at the moment and both will cost around the same, therefore I have to choose one.


What kind of Ram are you looking for?

Maybe i can help.

Something like this?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 16, 2016)

3 sticks of 4GB, CAS9 @1600MHz, preferably 1.65V (but not sure if that matters for the total IMC voltage and voltage needed for OC, if it doesn't, 1.50V is fine.)

I was looking at this as Kingston is the most available brand here and I got the same but in 2GB sticks

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3_4G.pdf


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

FilipM said:


> 3 sticks of 4GB, CAS9 @1600MHz, preferably 1.65V (but not sure if that matters for the total IMC voltage and voltage needed for OC, if it doesn't, 1.50V is fine.)
> 
> I was looking at this as Kingston is the most available brand here and I got the same but in 2GB sticks
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3_4G.pdf


I have Kingston but 1333MHz and each block 2GB


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2016)

Well if I'd of known you were looking for Kingston DDR3-1600/1333 at 1.5/1.65v (set of 8 GB) I'd of made a offer free of charge besides shipping.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 16, 2016)

All this talk of RAM... anybody have any triple-channel kits they'd be willing to part with, either for free or cheap? I'd like to get the P6T system on at least 12GB of matched RAM and am having a hell of a time finding a decent deal online...


----------



## FilipM (Nov 16, 2016)

@Knoxx29 - Thx bud but 1333 wont do. I think at oem timings I once got ~1900 stable

I found these tho, and the price seems to be reasonable:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kingston-12-...344231?hash=item2a750bf4a7:g:4fUAAOSwnbZYGpCk

Sweeeeeeet 

PS.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Corsair-12-G...378442?hash=item3f6f30564a:g:LH0AAOSwB09YKK9u

There is also this. And sometimes going .de or .co.uk provides some "hidden" results on .com


----------



## FilipM (Nov 17, 2016)

Purchased the Kingston RAM posted above


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Purchased the Kingston RAM posted above



12GB for 60€ it's a good deal.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 17, 2016)

60 + 9 shipping. Still a good deal me thinks


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Purchased the Kingston RAM posted above


And shortly after I posted asking about RAM, my friend bought a 3x 4GB kit of G.Skill Sniper 1.25V 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 RAM for $55 shipped, so he's set! I'm hoping a minor overvolt will allow them to hit 2000ish.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 17, 2016)

1.25V??


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2016)

FilipM said:


> 1.25V??


Indeed. Part number is F3-12800CL9T-12GBSR2. 
Previously, the lowest voltage DDR3 I had seen, and also the best overclocking RAM I had experience with, was the Samsung Green 1.35V 1600MHz 11-11-11-28. I still have it in two of my systems, and the sticks I have ran quad-channel, 2400MHz, 10-12-12-31 1T at 1.55V in my X79 system, it truly lives up to its affectionate name given by the community "Wonder RAM."


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 17, 2016)

FilipM said:


> 1.25V??


Last I knew the lowest voltage was DDR3L=1.35v


----------



## FilipM (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah, I also thought it might be a typo, lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

UPDATE


dorsetknob said:


> if its Scam i'm sure Ebay/pay pal will reimburse wuckin hope so  cause i laid out some hard Saved Cash for one   ( in the hope i can find a decent M/B for a later Build )



Hello Ebay User( name omitted of course)





The seller has asked Customer Support to review this case and make a final decision.




We'll review the details of this case, including messages sent in the Resolution Centre and emails sent through eBay between you and the seller. If we have questions, we'll get in touch with you. We'll get back to you within 48 hours.

You can view the details of this case in the Resolution Centre.

Same decision for Others with this case here ?????

Same Decision for Others here ?????????

*eBay Customer Service has refunded you through PayPal.*
We've initiated a refund of $ 19.00 back to the PayPal funding source that you used to purchase the item. Please allow 48 hours for the refund to process.

Final decision:
This case was found in your favour.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 18, 2016)

Got scammed?

Don't worry PayPal and Ebay are always there for you.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Got scammed?
> Don't worry PayPal and Ebay are always there for you.


You Don't need to Open that can of Shit Flavored worms There are Plenty of Members here that have Suffered from Ebay/paypal promise's that FAIL


----------



## FireFox (Nov 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> You Don't need to Open that can of Shit Flavored worms There are Plenty of Members here that have Suffered from Ebay/paypal promise's that FAIL



I guess that's just matter of luck.

I have bought many hardwares on Ebay Germany and once on Ebay USA and Ebay UK and thanks God not problem at all, i have had a few problems just when selling on Ebay, i know that many Members here have complained about Ebay/PayPal.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 21, 2016)

Yesterday I installed the 3x 4GB G.Skill Sniper RAM in the X5650 rig and spent the day clocking and stressing it, that RAM was a bitch to get stable since this board's lowest VDIMM is 1.5V and I had to raise QPI to 1.35V to get the CPU stable at 182 x22 for 4004MHz with the RAM at 1820MHz and stock timings (9-9-9-24-2N). The VCORE is now at 1.3V idle, 1.264 under load, LLC disabled. The system ran IBT with 10,000MB RAM use and was able to sleep and wake from sleep without issue, so I saved that overclock to an OC profile in BIOS and will probably just have him there for a while. 200BCLK with RAM at 1600 just refused to stabilize with any amount of voltage. I plan on taking another crack at it, but I really need to sit down and learn the X58 voltages better. We also need better cooling to push him much past 4.2GHz, or at the very least get him some better fans and run push/pull on the 212 Evo. That said, the 212 Evo with stock fan does extremely well for what it is, the hottest core during IBT hit 65C, and the coolest never even broke 60, plus with SpeedStep enabled it is clocking down to 2184MHz at idle and idle temps are pretty much ambient temps.
We're both very happy with this system, especially for how cheap it was built for. He used the same 7970, 750W PSU, and HDD as his previous build, but I had a nice case and a 128GB OCZ Vertex 480 SSD just lying around that I gave him, so now he boots incredibly fast and has more processing power than he knows what to do with. For a platform that is now nearly a decade old, it feels incredibly responsive and has handled everything we've thrown at it, including Star Citizen on high settings. I would say not only is this system good for him for a while, but he also has headroom in nearly every aspect: the board can hold more RAM, he could upgrade the GPU or pick up another 7970/7950/280X/280 and run Crossfire, the CPU still has some gas left in the tank for a higher OC, even the CPU cooler has room to improve without even swapping it.

Having said that, I'd like to take this moment to thank all of you. If it weren't for this thread and all of your help, he would have ended up with an i7 920. The X5650 was actually cheaper than any of the 920s we found, has more cores/threads and a lower TDP, the X5650 is just all-around a better chip in my book.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2016)

3 cheers for us.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 21, 2016)

Excellent! Did you need more QPI voltage for 12gb of ram compared to 6gb?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 21, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Excellent! Did you need more QPI voltage for 12gb of ram compared to 6gb?


No idea, all voltages except VCORE and VDIMM were on Auto before I put this kit in. Also, he was previously on 8GB, 2x 4GB in dual-channel.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 21, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> Hello Ebay User( name omitted of course)
> ...



Same for me. Ebay is refunding my 19.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Same for me. Ebay is refunding my 19.


and confirmed via paypal payment 

Thanks for your update


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2016)

@Ferrum Master 

any news on your new AIO?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Ferrum Master
> 
> any news on your new AIO?



Nothing. The 240mm rad is stuck somewhere.  

The Xmas craze has already begun.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Nothing. The 240mm rad is stuck somewhere.
> 
> The Xmas craze has already begun.


I hope you get it before January.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope its good, my fan is driving me even insaner so i need something soon.  I hope you can turn the light off on it though







http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7434/id-cooling-frostflow-120l-cpu-liquid-cooler-review/index.html


Our test results speak for themselves. ID-Cooling's Frostflow 240L offers the best full-speed temperature ever achieved on this test system, the best low-speed acoustic efficiency of any closed-loop cooler tested on this system, and the lowest price of any 2x 120mm cooler ever tested on our system. However, while some users prefer integrated fan and pump control, the Frostflow 240L uses motherboard-based controls.
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/id-co...ed-loop-liquid-cpu-cooler,review-33401-2.html


----------



## FilipM (Nov 24, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...400640?hash=item1a207fde80:g:stIAAOSwzaJYBgj9

X5670


----------



## FilipM (Nov 25, 2016)

I installed the RAM, just corrected the timings from 9-9-9-24 to 9-9-9-27, no clear CMOS...my god the PC is flying! I cannot believe how much quicker and more responsive is my PC in general usage!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 26, 2016)

I was thinking about punchasing a Xeon x5675 that i found around 108€ and upgrade my gpu to a r9 fury x because i fear a bottleneck with my currect w3520.
What should i do guys?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

You should move to a more recent platform. All 1366 CPUs will throttle that GPU.

Perhaps i should add, maybe not by a significant amount but all the same i dont think it is a good way to go if gaming is your priority.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 26, 2016)

your mb supports it
its faster
more Cores
if its in reach of your Wallet then go for it
You will not regret the upgrade



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should move to a more recent platform. All 1366 CPUs will throttle that GPU.



Wot Caps recommending moving from 1366 

Yeh its true but a X5675 = less of a bottleneck than a W3520


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should move to a more recent platform. All 1366 CPUs will throttle that GPU.
> 
> Perhaps i should add, maybe not by a significant amount but all the same i dont think it is a good way to go if gaming is your priority.



I was looking for a much newer build like a i7 3930k but the x79 motherboards are gone,only a no brand one i have found.
So if a more powerfull cpu is in need il think about it thanks  XD.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

Wot Caps recommending moving from 1366 

Yeh its true but a X5675 = less of a bottleneck than a W3520[/QUOTE]


I know. I felt a chill as i was typing....


I just think that to get the best out of the GPU, which will be by far the most expensive component, it would be better served by a more recent chipset.

X 5675 is a monster CPU @Knoxx29 will confirm that.   4.6 - 7 ghz on 12 threads is not to be sniffed at.

The last GPU i will put in my Xeon system will be GTX 970.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2016)

What have I missed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> What have I missed




Nothing much..........just me being honest.....

@Capitan Harlock 

if you are local to the UK you should PM @RCoon, he has good parts for sale


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2016)

I think I'm in need of a new PSU


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Nothing much..........just me being honest.....
> 
> @Capitan Harlock
> 
> if you are local to the UK you should PM @RCoon, he has good parts for sale



Thanks but unfortunately i'm from Italy so


----------



## FilipM (Nov 26, 2016)

My memory synthetic benchmarks show around 2000MB/S less with the 12GB kit vs the 6GB kit...can anyone explain that? Subtimings, IMC?

PS.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey about that Xeon Bid... who will participate. We do not need a useless fight... And DO NOT increase the price now, one dork already did it.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 26, 2016)

I am out of funds at the moment, I posted it for you guys since I think the price is nice


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

It will double in price in the next 2 days.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I am out of funds at the moment, I posted it for you guys since I think the price is nice


What page is it on


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 26, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> What page is it on


 77


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should move to a more recent platform. All 1366 CPUs will throttle that GPU.



Are you OK @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Perhaps i should add, maybe not by a significant amount but all the same i dont think it is a good way to go if gaming is your priority.



I agree with that.


dorsetknob said:


> Wot Caps recommending moving from 1366



I am shocked



dorsetknob said:


> Yeh its true but a X5675 = less of a bottleneck than a W3520



That's true.

Or a X5677, cost way less than a X5675, but if he is obsessed about 6 cores CPU than X5675.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> X 5675 is a monster CPU @Knoxx29 will confirm that. 4.6 - 7 ghz on 12 threads is not to be sniffed at.



That's right.

The X5675 it's the best Xeon CPU i have.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Nothing much..........just me being honest.....



Too honest.




CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It will double in price in the next 2 days.



As always


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm thinking about replacing my Xeon X5650 with a Xeon E5-2650

What do you guys think ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 27, 2016)

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What are you going to use it for?


Coding
Video Editing (4K)
Gaming
Video streaming (4K)
VR Gaming
etc.....


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 28, 2016)

I have found at a good price a combo with motherboard and cpu , the cpu is a Xeon e5 1620 is a 4 core with 8 threads that would be good for a r9 fury x?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 30, 2016)

I can't see why it should not be good. Is that chip overclockable like the normal K series, considering it is LGA2011?


X58's memory performance seems to fall off 6GB vs 12GB of RAM:

*4200MHz and 6GB DDR3 1600 (9-9-9-24-1N)*






*4300MHz and 12GB DDR3 1600 (9-9-9-27-1N)*






However, during gaming my FPS have become much more steady now, plus loading times went noticeably down.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 30, 2016)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I have found at a good price a combo with motherboard and cpu , the cpu is a Xeon e5 1620 is a 4 core with 8 threads that would be good for a r9 fury x?


The E5 1xxx and E5 1xxx V2 chips are, to the best of my knowledge, unlocked. V1 is SB-EP and V2 is IVB-EP. When you get into the 2xxx chips is when you'll find that almost all chips are locked down, only specific ES chips in this range are unlocked.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> When you get into the 2xxx chips is when you'll find that almost all chips are locked down,



That's right.

I have had a 2670 and all what i got was 3.4GHz


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's right.
> 
> I have had a 2670 and all what i got was 3.4GHz


Would it run on the 125 strap?


----------



## watageek (Nov 30, 2016)

Nothing really fancy for me. 
I bought an X3470(ES) for 50$ last year. My main RIG was an I5 650 @ 4.3Ghz HT_ON.
I refreshed it with 1866 RAM 


Everyday PC, I do a bit of Handbrake/Gaming/Office Suite/Web Browsing/etc.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 30, 2016)

welcome to the club @watageek


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 30, 2016)

Because the motherboard was not so great i tossed that combo and got a i7 4820k + Intel DX79SI Extreme so this time no Xeon


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2016)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i7 4820k + Intel DX79SI Extreme


Still got the Xeon 

or @Knoxx29 Our _*Kaiser will move you to the I7 Club   *_  you know that's a Demotion


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2016)

not under $400 
only xeon that would be an improvment would be an 8 core and the clock speeds would be lower 
i seriously doubt you can find a Xeon to fit your M/board thats better than your CPU for less than $400


----------



## lyra (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello

Here is my HP Proliant ML350 G6 server come gaming rig.

Its got a xeon X5672 under that cooler, it originally had an E5520.

I cant wait to get a second one in there, xeons are cool and 2 CPU motherboards are too cause you dont see them around very much 

this is my first PC build. oh and yes I put it on wheels cause this thing is heavy!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome to the club 
*lyra*


----------



## lyra (Nov 30, 2016)

thanks i look forward to my stay


----------



## FilipM (Dec 1, 2016)

Love the system name


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Still got the Xeon
> 
> or @Knoxx29 Our _*Kaiser will move you to the I7 Club   *_  you know that's a Demotion



Well i have my w3520 so i can stay here too XD. In the future that xeon x5675 would be mine but not right now .


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2016)

Capitan Harlock said:


> In the future that xeon x5675 would be mine but not right now .


That's a Monter CPU.

I have 4 on my server.

I had 12 now just 4


----------



## FilipM (Dec 2, 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Set-of-2x-In...756208?hash=item58e926ccf0:g:GfIAAOSwo4pYPxE3

I am bidding on this, I hope i have some luck


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 4, 2016)

FilipM said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Set-of-2x-In...756208?hash=item58e926ccf0:g:GfIAAOSwo4pYPxE3
> 
> I am bidding on this, I hope i have some luck



Look at this XD http://www.ebay.it/itm/142185554798?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2016)

Thats a good price for the CPU but 9 euro to send it seems a bit much.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

Haven't posted yet but I'm giving you guys first dibs 

I'm selling my Intel Xeon X5650+ASUS P6T DELUXE+20Gb of DDR3 as a bundle if anyone is looking


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 5, 2016)

For gaming the XEON E5640 is better than the i7 920, the larger cache helps.
The video i posted, the XEON loses to the i7 920 in Cinebench leading me to think it was due to him using unbuffered ECC memory which had an added cycle to it.

But yeah there is a performance difference if you are gaming with the 32NM Westmere vs the 45NM Bloomfield.

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E5640-vs-Intel-Core-i7-920


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Haven't posted yet but I'm giving you guys first dibs
> 
> I'm selling my Intel Xeon X5650+ASUS P6T DELUXE+20Gb of DDR3 as a bundle if anyone is looking


Thanks hope you manage to sell it

we have problems with the TTGAPP  not your Fault


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Haven't posted yet but I'm giving you guys first dibs
> 
> I'm selling my Intel Xeon X5650+ASUS P6T DELUXE+20Gb of DDR3 as a bundle if anyone is looking




@heather ables was looking for a board.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @heather ables was looking for a board.


Thanks but I think he found one


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thanks but I think he found one




last time i looked...he was a she.....


----------



## heather ables (Dec 5, 2016)

im looking for just a board still havent found one


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

heather ables said:


> im looking for just a board still havent found one


I got one I'll let go


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> last time i looked...he was a she.....


Really?


----------



## heather ables (Dec 5, 2016)

and for the record yes i am a she
i got my hands on a e5540 i know its nothing to high powered but im looking forward to putting it to use


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

heather ables said:


> and for the record yes i am a she
> i got my hands on a e5540 i know its nothing to high powered but im looking forward to putting it to use


Learn something new everyday


----------



## heather ables (Dec 5, 2016)

ive played with servers alot  old lga 771 i have a ton of the cpus lol this is my first 1366 though


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

heather ables said:


> ive played with servers alot  old lga 771 i have a ton of the cpus lol this is my first 1366 though


Got a Xeon W3540 with your name on it


----------



## watageek (Dec 5, 2016)

@Durvelle27

@heather ables want/need a mobo, for the 1366. I'm sure you will make a bundle bargain


----------



## heather ables (Dec 5, 2016)

as of right now i have to hold off on buying one till after the holidays ,my kid will have to wait a while for his pc to be fixed ,oh well more time for chores lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> he was a she.....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'll be listing the bundle later 

Someone could pick it up along with my RX 480 and have a hell of a rig


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 5, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'll be listing the bundle later
> 
> Someone could pick it up along with my RX 480 and have a hell of a rig


Did you build another PC, or are just getting out of the game for a while?

EDIT: Holy crap, I just noticed today is my tenth anniversary here on TPU!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 5, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Holy crap, I just noticed today is my tenth anniversary here on TPU!


Congratulations on ten years at TPU.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 5, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Congratulations on ten years at TPU.


Thanks, but really I should be thanking the community, after all, they're the reason I'm still here after ten years!


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> EDIT: Holy crap, I just noticed today is my tenth anniversary here on TPU!



Wait a moment " well a day"

just noticed this   and Todays date is the 5 December 2016
* Random Murderer The Anti-Midas *
Joined:
Dec 6, 2006

 Reported for Badge Fraud


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Wait a moment " well a day"
> 
> just noticed this   and Todays date is the 5 December 2016
> * Random Murderer The Anti-Midas *
> ...


On mine it says joined Dec 5, 2006. Must be because of the time difference?

It wouldn't be the first infraction I've received here, lmao 


In all seriousness, @Durvelle27 why are you selling the P6T setup? I'm just curious.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> On mine it says joined Dec 5, 2006. Must be because of the time difference?
> 
> It wouldn't be the first infraction I've received here, lmao
> 
> ...


Got some things financially I need to get sorted out


----------



## watageek (Dec 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got some things financially I need to get sorted out



sorry to hear that, hope you get it fixed.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got some things financially I need to get sorted out



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2016)

Posted the bundle on eBay

But if any members from the group wants it

$275 for the whole bundle excluding Cooler


----------



## watageek (Dec 6, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Posted the bundle on eBay
> 
> But if any members from the group wants it
> 
> $275 for the whole bundle excluding Cooler





link and description of items would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 6, 2016)

watageek said:


> link and description of items would be appreciated. Thanks


http://m.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-6C-12T-Bundle-/272476346362?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 8, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

I got the heatisnk. So far... very good quality... especially for US $21.29... Only complaints are that inside were some metal particles still... blew them out with compressed air.




 

PS.

Check out my most bad ass mouse... prolly I am the only one still using something like that


----------



## watageek (Dec 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> 
> PS.
> 
> Check out my most bad ass mouse... prolly I am the only one still using something like that



If it's a track ball, definetely...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Check out my most bad ass mouse...


I like that black thing next to the mouse


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I like that black thing next to the mouse



You mean LG G5? Buee another overpriced crappy phone 

You ALL have forgotten what does it mean to unscrew the cap, take out the ball and clean out the dirt out of the X/Y rolls  It is like meditation .


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You ALL have forgotten what does it mean to unscrew the cap, take out the ball and clean out the dirt out of the X/Y rolls  It is like meditation .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2016)

I cleaned one a couple of days ago and really enjoyed it. My son bust his mouse and has been using one from the back of the drawer.


----------



## watageek (Dec 8, 2016)

I do remember that I was the only who cleaned the damn mouse... Always.

Sorry I don't recall the same enjoyment


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

watageek said:


> I do remember that I was the only who cleaned the damn mouse... Always.
> 
> Sorry I don't recall the same enjoyment


Punishment?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I cleaned one a couple of days ago and really enjoyed it.



Fond memory's of Polishing yer Bonce Eh


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaaah , fond memories indeed.


----------



## watageek (Dec 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaah , fond memories indeed.



Thanks, now nostalgia surrounds me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2016)

You should try having a sniff of it............


----------



## watageek (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Punishment?



No the skills it involves...


----------



## watageek (Dec 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should try having a sniff of it............



Yap I might faint


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should try having a sniff of it............


or Scrape it and load it onto a rizzi


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You ALL have forgotten what does it mean to unscrew the cap, take out the ball and clean out the dirt out of the X/Y rolls


Same as @watageek, seemed I was the only one to clean out the dust/gunk/hair on the steel rubber coated ball, and plastic rollers whether at home or at school.

Edit: Trying to scrape off the gunk from the rollers with Q-tips, and rubbing alcohol.

Edit 2:


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaah , fond memories indeed.


You couldn't resisted posting that could you Caps?


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Dell Precision T5500 currently with 2x Xeon E5620 (Quad) @ 2.40Ghz. I was recently going to try upgrading the CPUs - would this be worth it? If so, what CPU would you guys recommend upgrading to? I wasn't sure if something like the X5687 or the X5675 (as the X5690 is ~$200/processor so that will be out of my budget) would be good? I also wasn't sure if it would be better to go with a quad cores with higher clock speeds, or hex cores with lower clock speeds.

Also, a side question: Would it be safe to overclock the E5620's that I have now using the FSB (with no voltage changes))? If so, what would you think would be a safe FSB/clock speed? I've done a lot of research on this but haven't found much info related to these xeon chips, so I figured I would ask you guys.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Dell Precision T5500 currently with 2x Xeon E5620 (Quad) @ 2.40Ghz. I was recently going to try upgrading the CPUs - would this be worth it? If so, what CPU would you guys recommend upgrading to? I wasn't sure if something like the X5687 or the X5675 (as the X5690 is ~$200/processor so that will be out of my budget) would be good? I also wasn't sure if it would be better to go with a quad cores with higher clock speeds, or hex cores with lower clock speeds.
> 
> ...


I got a X5650 you could upgrade too


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I got a X5650 you could upgrade too


Thanks - I'll look into that processor. Does it run applications/games well? (I assume you have it overclocked though, I would only be able to overclock using FSB due to the stock Dell motherboard that I have.)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

you need to get the fastest chips that you can afford.

See how much you can raise the FSB with your E 5620's first. That will give you an idea of the potential o/c with any chip. Raising FSB wont break anything.

Then work out how much you want to spend.


E5620 is a good overclocking CPU but not on that motherboard






http://hwbot.org/submission/3243865_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5620_625_cb/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

heres the pic thats missing frim there ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

Ah that's a good idea, I will try raising the FSB tonight and report back (I was worried it was possible to damage components but if you say it won't I'll give it a try). Also I can't believe you got it to almost 4Ghz haha, for a chip that isn't meant to overclock it sure overclocks a lot!

Would you guys recommend going with the quad or hex cores though? I seen that the quad-cores have better single thread performance and higher clock rate but the hex cores have better overall performance.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

If you are stuck with the server board get the fastest quads that you can.....hex are significantly more expensive especially the faster ones and there are probably better options if you are considering spending that kind of money.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

Hex core are Also Superb  overclockers  and for those Core/thread hungry programs you might run its a no Brainer 4core+HT v 6core+HT


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

@AwesomeMarioFan

what do you use the pc for? how much can you spend and which part of the world are you?

add your specs here
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> quad or hex cores


In case you decide to go for the Quad get a
X5677 stock 3.46GHz turbo 3.73GHz.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> In case you decide to go for the Quad get a
> X5677 stock 3.46GHz turbo 3.73GHz.


My 6C/12T

Would stomp it 

Go ahead and buy it


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> My 6C/12T
> 
> Would stomp it
> 
> Go ahead and buy it




Are you HIGH?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you HIGH?


Reads as a sales pitch to me. What would he need to be HIGH on besides.. ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Reads as a sales pitch to me. What would he need to be HIGH on besides.. ?


Its German Sense of Humour 
you need to be either German or austrian or Dead to understand and appreciate it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its German Sense of Humour
> you need to be either German or austrian or Dead to understand and appreciate it



I'm Welsh and i got it.......


Psssssst. It isnt really a joke, with that server board hes better off with a fast quad for similar money (especially as it is a 2P board)


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I'm Welsh and i got it.......
> 
> 
> Psssssst. It isnt really a joke, with that server board hes better off with a fast quad for similar money (especially as it is a 2P board)



At least you got what i meant


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

Speaking of German, that spiced red wine blend served hot keeps selling out at the store I work at. Couldn't find a picture online so I'll snap one if any are on the shelf. It's on the import wall/shelves.

Up here under Alaska state law all alcohol is required to be located, and sold in a separate store to main one. So Walmart has there main store, and to the left is a smaller store.

Edit: Sorry about the off-topic post.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> In case you decide to go for the Quad get a
> X5677 stock 3.46GHz turbo 3.73GHz.


That seems to be a lot cheaper than getting 2 X5687's and it seems the only difference is the clock speed, would that make a huge difference?


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @AwesomeMarioFan
> 
> what do you use the pc for? how much can you spend and which part of the world are you?
> 
> ...


Specs added - I'm looking to use it for virtualization, small amounts of video encoding maybe, some older games, and possibly Dolphin emulator (which I know is CPU heavy). I can spend around ~$150-200 on upgrades and am in the US.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I'm Welsh and i got it.......
> 
> 
> Psssssst. It isnt really a joke, with that server board hes better off with a fast quad for similar money (especially as it is a 2P board)


Yeah that's the thing - since its a 2P board I am planning to buy 2 of some processor, so even know it may be cheap for one it gets doubled.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> I'm looking to use it for virtualization, small amounts of video encoding maybe, some older games, and possibly Dolphin emulator (which I know is CPU heavy). I can spend around ~$150-200 on upgrades and am in the US.




Have a look for two X5675

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5675+@+3.07GHz

your E5620 for comparison
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E5620+@+2.40GHz


Whoops
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pai...064995?hash=item360c728223:g:KCgAAOSwImRYD91h


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Speaking of German, that spiced red wine blend served hot keeps selling out at the store I work at. Couldn't find a picture online so I'll snap one if any are on the shelf. It's on the import wall/shelves.
> 
> Up here under Alaska state law all alcohol is required to be located, and sold in a separate store to main one. So Walmart has there main store, and to the left is a smaller store.
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the off-topic post.




The name is Glühwein.


*German Mulled Wine (Glühwein)*
_




_


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> That seems to be a lot cheaper than getting 2 X5687's and it seems the only difference is the clock speed, would that make a huge difference?


I haven't read all your post, but here is my answer: it depends what you will use the Machine for.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Have a look for two X5675
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5675+@+3.07GHz
> 
> ...


They seem great, the total performance score actually looks like exactly what I am looking for (looking at the passmark specs), do you think it would still run dolphin decently though? The one quad one has 100 more single thread points I believe and then there's the difference in clock speed, but I am not sure if that is negligible. (My current laptop which runs Dolphin nice has a 1600 for its score on single thread, assuming passmark is reputable to judge by)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> do you think it would still run dolphin decently though?



probably. I dont know so i wont comment further.


that deal i found is best offer, try and knock them down a bit and buy a 120gb SSD with the change from your 200.00 and/or a bit more ram.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

One again i repeat my question: what are you going to use the machine for?


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> probably. I dont know so i wont comment further.
> 
> 
> that deal i found is best offer, try and knock them down a bit and buy a 120gb SSD with the change from your 200.00 and/or a bit more ram.


Yep thanks - was planning to get some more RAM. I will be getting home in an hour or so and will have to try the FSB overclock as well, so it's basically:
- Raise by 1
- (If computer doesn't freeze) Run cinebench
- Repeat


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> One again i repeat my question: what are you going to use the machine for?


I posted above but will copy and paste: I'm looking to use it for virtualization, small amounts of video encoding maybe, some older games, and possibly Dolphin emulator (which I know is CPU heavy).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Yep thanks - was planning to get some more RAM. I will be getting home in an hour or so and will have to try the FSB overclock as well, so it's basically:
> - Raise by 1
> - (If computer doesn't freeze) Run cinebench
> - Repeat




I usually go shit or bust and work backwards.

Try 180 or something and see what happens. i doubt if your BIOS will let you though.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> do you think it would still run dolphin decently though?





> *Which CPU should I use?*
> Dolphin is a dual core application that relies upon IPC (Instructions Per Clock) for performance. Additional cores will not make Dolphin go any faster, though an "extra" core that Dolphin isn’t using may help slightly by keeping background tasks from using the same cores as Dolphin.
> 
> 
> ...


https://dolphin-emu.org/docs/faq/


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I usually go shit or bust and work backwards.
> 
> Try 180 or something and see what happens. i doubt if your BIOS will let you though.


Funny, I'm the same way regardless of platform. Once we got the P6T machine booted to windows, first thing I did was go into BIOS and go straight for 200 BCLK at a lowered multi. @AwesomeMarioFan I'm with CAPS on this one: if your board allows for it, shoot for something like 180BCLK right off the bat.


biffzinker said:


> https://dolphin-emu.org/docs/faq/


Looking at those specs, pretty much any 1366 I7 or 4c/8t Xeon with a mild OC should run it well, and if he's going to be running 8c/16t across two processors, should be fine.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I usually go shit or bust and work backwards.
> 
> Try 180 or something and see what happens. i doubt if your BIOS will let you though.


One big jump forward then working backwards will take less time when overclocking the base clock.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 9, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> One big jump forward then working backwards will take less time when overclocking the base clock.


Yep. Last time I used the method of small incremental steps upwards, I was on S754!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> and if he's going to be running 8c/16t across two processors, should be fine.


That's why i think would be better 2 x X5677, with the price of one X5675 i buy two X5677 and still have money left for a Big Mac extra Bacon + a Big portion of fried potatoes and Big Fanta/Cola/Sprite, oh forgot to mention, Chicken Wings 12 pieces


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's why i think would be better 2 x X5677, with the price of one X5675 i buy two X5677 and still have money left for a Big Mac extra Bacon + a Big portion of fried potatoes and Big Fanta/Cola/Sprite, oh forgot to mention, Chicken Wings 12 pieces


Agreed. If his board doesn't support any overclocking features at all, the X5677s will be great. If he does have the ability to overclock, two E5620s may be a better choice, based solely on price.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> One big jump forward then working backwards will take less time when overclocking the base clock.


This is the FSB though (which as I understand is like the base clock since FSB * Multipler = Frequency) and would be overclocked with SetFSB, but it also increases the RAM speed with it, and there's no overclocking settings in my BIOS since it is a Dell. Would you think this would still work?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

Would still work but you'll have to keep an eye on the DDR3 clock frequency. Could try for a 25/50 MHz bump in steps, and check the DDR3 frequency with CPU-Z.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 9, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Would still work but you'll have to keep an eye on the DDR3 clock frequency. Could try for a 25/50 MHz bump in steps, and check the DDR3 frequency with CPU-Z.


Ok, is there a certain range it should be in? Right now CPU-Z says:
DRAM Frequency: 531.9Mhz
FSB:RAM: 2:8


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 10, 2016)

Right now your slightly under the supported speed (DDR3-1066) for the Xeon E5620. The installed DDR3 might make it up to DDR3-1333? I would try for now to stay at or under 1333 (666.5 MHz.) The motherboard might also switch to another FSB to RAM ratio automatically or you may need to switch it down to DDR3-800 than raise the FSB (QPI) up.

Here's the Intel ark page for your Xeon if your interested.
http://ark.intel.com/products/47925/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5620-12M-Cache-2_40-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## watageek (Dec 10, 2016)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Dell Precision T5500 currently with 2x Xeon E5620 (Quad) @ 2.40Ghz. I was recently going to try upgrading the CPUs - would this be worth it? If so, what CPU would you guys recommend upgrading to? I wasn't sure if something like the X5687 or the X5675 (as the X5690 is ~$200/processor so that will be out of my budget) would be good? I also wasn't sure if it would be better to go with a quad cores with higher clock speeds, or hex cores with lower clock speeds.



Try to have fun first with the things you already have, see what this rig can give you and try different  fsb/Memory multi setup. You might not have a lot of choice on that motherboard as previously state by the guys.




AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Also, a side question: Would it be safe to overclock the E5620's that I have now using the FSB (with no voltage changes))? If so, what would you think would be a safe FSB/clock speed? I've done a lot of research on this but haven't found much info related to these xeon chips, so I figured I would ask you guys.




stock cooling and stock voltage... doesn't really matter, Find the highest fsb you can get. Have a look on how to overclock and keep the temp lowest possible.  There is numerous poeple here who can help if you need to.
keep the temp in the 70's with intel burn test. the overclock won't kill it. Voltage will (TEMP will throttle cpu)


----------



## watageek (Dec 10, 2016)

@biffzinker 
damn you are swift


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 10, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The name is Glühwein.


This keeps selling out on the shelf.




Edit: How about some of those prices , eh?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> This keeps selling out on the shelf.
> View attachment 81806



Many people drink it, be careful you can get drunk and you won't even notice it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 12, 2016)

One of you lucky guys or gals

Csn take the bundle off my hands for only $215

Someone pickup


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

I think I may end up going with the quad core option since it has a higher clock rate and as stated they are cheaper - would it still be good for use with virtualbox though? (Assuming there is two of them, so 8 cores)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> ALL have forgotten what does it mean to unscrew the cap, take out the ball and clean out the dirt



i just threw one of these bad boys out on accident....I loved it, still worked fine, but got lost in the shuffle of my move  served me well, for a long time, And i still HAD the CRT monitor i used it with


----------



## FilipM (Dec 14, 2016)

Now i wish I had a custom loop to keep it in check with the temps


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2016)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 81979
> 
> Now i wish I had a custom loop to keep it in check with the temps



Nice Voltages


----------



## FilipM (Dec 14, 2016)

Unfortunately its not LinX stable


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Unfortunately its not LinX stable



Does it crash when playing?


----------



## FilipM (Dec 16, 2016)

It did once. I will move it back to 4.3 and leave it there...or maybe 4.4


----------



## FilipM (Dec 21, 2016)

What is the max safe QPI voltage for a Bloomfield chip?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I doubt I will win this, but bid on it anyway lol


----------



## WiCkEdOnE (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I also want to join the Xeon Club 

My Setup currently consists of:

i7 920 @ 3.5 GHz
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
GTX 680 2GB
12 Gb RAM @1600 MHz

I want to exchange the i7 for a Xeon X5650/70.
I could get a new X5650 for 99 Euro with 24 months warranty or I could get a used X5670 with 12 months warranty for 85 Euro.

Which one  should I get?
I also want to overclock the CPU. So would it be better to go for the X5670 then or go for the new X5650 and maybe risk less overclocking potential?

If I should grab the X5650 I will have to order soon since there is only one new one for that price left in stock.

I will also replace my GTX680 for a GtX1070 once it drops from 400 Euro to 350. Otherwise I may go for a GTX1060 instead.

Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 26, 2016)

WiCkEdOnE said:


> I could get a new X5650 for 99 Euro with 24 years warranty or I could get a used X5670 with 12 years warranty for 85 Euro.


welcome to TPU

that's some warranty Are you sure you do not mean Months rather than years


----------



## WiCkEdOnE (Dec 26, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> welcome to TPU
> 
> that's some warranty Are you sure you do not mean Months rather than years



Yes, of course months (not years). Sorry for the typo.

Any advice on which CPU I should get under the circumstances mentioned above?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 26, 2016)

Get X5670, its faster and cheaper.


----------



## WiCkEdOnE (Dec 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Get X5670, its faster and cheaper.



Even though the X5650 is completely new with 24 month warranty (instead of 12) and the difference is only 15 Euro?

Or does the X5670 in general offer better overclocking potential so it would be the better choice? 

If the overclocking capabilities are nearly the same would then the X5650 be the better choice?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 26, 2016)

warranty against what?

X5670 is a 2.9 ghz cpu. I run mine at 4.6ghz............i think i invalidated my warranty...


heres my X5650.....nearly as good but not quite.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Get X5670, its faster and cheaper.



Fully agree with @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
Clocked higher at Stock
with decent Cooling X5670 should overclock higher than the Damm good X5650
well worth the Extra 15 Euros (warranty Diff not really relevant with these older CPU's) and as Caps said if you overclock it (and you will ) there is no warranty


----------



## WiCkEdOnE (Dec 26, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Fully agree with @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> Clocked higher at Stock
> with decent Cooling X5670 should overclock higher than the Damm good X5650
> well worth the Extra 15 Euros (warranty Diff not really relevant with these older CPU's) and as Caps said if you overclock it (and you will ) there is no warranty



Ok, the X5670 is even the cheaper one (but it is not new).

I will probably go with the X5670 then so that i may get a better chip and have some more multplier options for OC.

My current cooler is a Noctua NH‑U‑12P SE2 so I should probably have some room for overclocking 

Just need to get some new thermal paste and cleaning liquids.


----------



## Garratt Mooney (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey guys, sorry
Y if I'm hijacking a thread, I have recently inherented a ml350 gen 8 server and I'm thinking of turning it into a gaming rig (if it's possible )  I figured this would be the best place to ask. 

As mentioned it's a hp ml350 gen 8
Not sure how much ram yet but I believe it has a xeon 2640 v2 processor.  It's running server 2012 at the moment as well.  Can I make something useful for gaming/vr with this?  Is there anyway to put a gtx 1080 in it?  Or are there no compatable drivers around.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

Garratt Mooney said:


> Is there anyway to put a gtx 1080 in it?


No problems with drivers however the power supply might be an issue? Was just looking over this PDF: https://www.hpe.com/h20195/v2/GetPDF.aspx/c04128239.pdf

The entry level Pre-configured Models only have a HP *460W* Common Slot Gold Hot Plug Power Supply. It might be enough for a Geforce GTX 1080 considering HP mentions the Tesla Compute cards.


> Each ML350p server will accommodate up to *three* NVIDIA Quadro and Tesla GPU PCIe cards for high-end QUADRO® graphics and accelerated high performance computing.


----------



## Garratt Mooney (Dec 27, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> No problems with drivers however the power supply might be an issue? Was just looking over this PDF: https://www.hpe.com/h20195/v2/GetPDF.aspx/c04128239.pdf
> 
> The entry level Pre-configured Models only have a HP *460W* Common Slot Gold Hot Plug Power Supply. It might be enough for a Geforce GTX 1080 considering HP mentions the Tesla Compute cards.


Ok , I'll look into the power supply.  As a gaming rig is this worth fixing up?  Would adding a second 2640 make it good enough?  I love the idea of running the xeon but that 2640 that's in it seems slow.  Now I'm new to xeon,  but everything I find so far tells me they aren't over clockable  is that the case?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

Garratt Mooney said:


> Would adding a second 2640 make it good enough?


The 2640 V2 already has 8 cores/16 threads so if you could you'd be better off overclocking. The only overclocking you can do is on the motherboards base clock from 100 MHz to if your lucky 105 MHz giving you 105x20=2,100 MHz for the Xeon.


----------



## WiCkEdOnE (Jan 2, 2017)

My X5670 arrived on Saturday and I already installed it yesterday.
So far everything works fine.
I have not overclocked this baby yet but even on stock settings Battlefield 4 runs great and also the benchmarks look promising ;-)

I also want to upgrade the graphic card since I still have a GTX680 with just 2GB VRAM.
Should i go for a GTX1060 (6GB) or a GTX1070 (8GB)?

The GTX 1060 would cost me ~250 € while the GTX 1070 is still at ~400€.

Or should I wait a few more weeks to get a GTX 1070 at a lower price tag (e. g. when AMDs Vega generation comes out)?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2017)

Cinebench R15

7700k @4.5............998
X5670 @4,5..........1035

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...es-rx-480-gtx-1080.228936/page-3#post-3580130


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2017)

WiCkEdOnE said:


> My X5670 arrived on Saturday and I already installed it yesterday.
> So far everything works fine.
> I have not overclocked this baby yet but even on stock settings Battlefield 4 runs great and also the benchmarks look promising ;-)








We Did


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2017)

WiCkEdOnE said:


> My X5670 arrived on Saturday and I already installed it yesterday.
> So far everything works fine.
> I have not overclocked this baby yet but even on stock settings Battlefield 4 runs great and also the benchmarks look promising ;-)
> 
> ...




get a 970/980/ti ....the Xeons start dragging their heels with the new gen gpus.


I had a GTX 680 2gb which was great with X5670 the lack of vram was the only issue. I wont go  any further than the 900 series with the xeon because of what ive learned through members of this club.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> because of what ive learned through members of this club.


----------



## Ungari (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been shopping around, and realize how little I know about Xeon's.
I'd like to get a consensus of which are the best overclocking 1366 mainboards for Xeon's.
Perhaps you already have covered this somewhere, if so a link would be welcome. If not, any suggestions from the community would be appreciated.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 5, 2017)

Any of the good board will do, I'm on an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 and apart from that TDP Limit thing (Which I have not hit yet, even at 4.5) it's a great piece of hardware


----------



## Ungari (Jan 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Any of the good board will do, I'm on an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 and apart from that TDP Limit thing (Which I have not hit yet, even at 4.5) it's a great piece of hardware



What I want to know is what are; "any of the good board". I do know about your ASUS, but not about the others, i.e. OEM server boards like IBM, Dell, SuperMicro, etc.


----------



## WiCkEdOnE (Jan 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> get a 970/980/ti ....the Xeons start dragging their heels with the new gen gpus.
> 
> 
> I had a GTX 680 2gb which was great with X5670 the lack of vram was the only issue. I wont go  any further than the 900 series with the xeon because of what ive learned through members of this club.



Is a GTX 1060 / 1070 to powerful for a X5670 and the CPU will be the limiting factor?!

The whole point of this upgrade was to avoid buying a new PC setup now and just upgrade the CPU and graphics card.
Then in about ~3 years I wanted to build a completely new system from scratch.

Even with the i920 the GTX680 was the limiting factor most of the time.

Shouldn't an overclocked X5670 be able to run a GTX 1070 now?


----------



## Ungari (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 5, 2017)

WiCkEdOnE said:


> Is a GTX 1060 / 1070 to powerful for a X5670 and the CPU will be the limiting factor?!
> 
> The whole point of this upgrade was to avoid buying a new PC setup now and just upgrade the CPU and graphics card.
> Then in about ~3 years I wanted to build a completely new system from scratch.
> ...



Hi, as you can see in my system specs i was using as main rig my xeonw3520 and i was wondering too if just jumping on the xeon x5670 would have been enough for using a r9 fuxy x and the aswer was that is not that sure .
I could have occurred in a bottleneck so for the good i buyed newer stuff for use the full potential of the fury x.

Xeon are great but the limit of the achitecture with the newer stuff is what it is .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2017)

I am happy to be contradicted but if memory serves me.

@Durvelle27  had a performance hit with his Xeon 480 combo as did @Knoxx29  with his Xeon 1080 rig.




@Ungari
steer clear of server boards if you plan to overclock
i have had Supermicro, Intel and dell server boards.

I have had two ASUS ROG ii, ASUS P6T deluxe and two MSI Pro-E and they are all pretty similar when it comes to o/c


If i was looking for another 1366 motherboard i would get Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3449#ov


----------



## Ungari (Jan 5, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
I read on another site that unless one already owns a 1366 board, a XEON is no longer an attractive budget option anymore.
Do you agree?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2017)

Ungari said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> I read on another site that unless one already owns a 1366 board, a XEON is no longer an attractive budget option anymore.
> Do you agree?



No i dont agree but there are limitations which are well documented in this thread. Its getting harder to find motherboards but i think they are still reasonably priced in the US

My mobo, CPU and GPU cost a total of £ 260.00   ($ 320.00) and i dont think i could have matched this kind of performance for the same money on a different socket for 1080p gaming. I run GTA V on very high settings and 4 x AA Vsync on and i get dips to 45 fps.

Like i have said before, the last gpu i will put in this system will be 970/980 and im sure i will be fine at 1080p for a good while yet. I think taking a 15-20 % graphics performance hit when installing a recent gen GPU is too much. Why buy a 1070 when it will give you closer to 1060 performance ?


----------



## Ungari (Jan 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think taking a 15-20 % graphics performance hit when installing a recent gen GPU is too much. Why buy a 1070 when it will give you closer to 1060 performance ?



Well, that answers the question for me then.
I will put the money I was going to spend on this towards Ryzen so as to get the most out of my RX480, and then buy a second card for Dual Polaris/ Twin Nitro+.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Well, that answers the question for me then.
> I will put the money I was going to spend on this towards Ryzen so as to get the most out of my RX480, and then buy a second card for Dual Polaris/ Twin Nitro+.



i think its the sensible choice and i would do the same.


----------



## FR9 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have an xeon X5460, i thinking there is no difference from Fx 6300 or something.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2017)

Another Xeon System for me acquired earlier this week
Duel P3 500Mhz on a Supermicro Super S2DGU
no PSU   ( fitted a Spare 400w )
Changed the Mantrox (32mb) graphics card for an >>ATI<< Radon 9200 AGP x4
Boots and Runs Perfectly on win XP ( bugger only got 256Mb ECC Ram  ) Would  max out at 2 gig (512Mb x 4) if i had any  (hint)

gonna try to overclock it to 750 Mhz  before i remove it from case and Shelf it ( have plans for the Case ).


----------



## GeoDragon (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it possible to game with Xeon X5650 and a 970gtx? What would the draw backs be from using this processor?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 13, 2017)

Got some Xeon CPUS if anyone is looking to join the club or add to their collection.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Is it possible to game with Xeon X5650 and a 970gtx? What would the draw backs be from using this processor?



no draw backs.....


----------



## GeoDragon (Jan 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> no draw backs.....


Thank you.

They are from x3650 servers, so would the original MB be okay to use or should I switch to something (if so any suggestions)? I have a total of four of the processors - 6 cores each and I think they are 2.93ghz. also 96gbs ram, and looks like one pcie slot on the MB.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2017)

I would recommend an enthusiast level motherboard.....the cheapest and lowest spec X58 one i had was MSI Pro-E......O/C X 5650 to 4.2ghz.

How much do you have to spend?


----------



## alucasa (Jan 13, 2017)

Keeping a close eye on this ES CPU. Going for it if Zen disappoints.

Cinebench score is 1500, about 15% lower than my E5-2683v3 and shitton cheaper.

E5 2650 V4 ES 12c/24t


----------



## GeoDragon (Jan 13, 2017)

Depends if I want to still be married............ honestly would like it to stay on the low budget side since I will be building the case myself as well.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Keeping a close eye on this ES CPU. Going for it if Zen disappoints.
> 
> Cinebench score is 1500, about 15% lower than my E5-2683v3 and shitton cheaper.
> 
> E5 2650 V4 ES 12c/24t



That's what I have


----------



## alucasa (Jan 13, 2017)

cdawall said:


> That's what I have



Which mobo do you have for it?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Which mobo do you have for it?



Asrock EPC612D4l


----------



## alucasa (Jan 13, 2017)

O really. I've seen that mobo. Didn't think anyone'd actually buy it though.

Although, in a way, that'd make an interesting build. Is RAM ECC only?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope works fine with regular sodimms, it is in my home server. I wish they sold one with two PCI-e slots on it, but those are impossible to find.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nas.222096/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Depends if I want to still be married............ honestly would like it to stay on the low budget side since I will be building the case myself as well.




sell the spare x5650 's ?

the price for them (UK) tends to change with the weather....up or down by a tenner or more some months but the price of mobos continues to rise.


----------



## GeoDragon (Jan 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> sell the spare x5650 's ?
> 
> the price for them (UK) tends to change with the weather....up or down by a tenner or more some months but the price of mobos continues to rise.




I am in the US but I am thinking of selling one of the servers or maybe both since the company is getting ready to let some more go.

What do you think one would worth in terms of trade or money?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> I am in the US but I am thinking of selling one of the servers or maybe both since the company is getting ready to let some more go.
> 
> What do you think one would worth in terms of trade or money?






a few minutes on craigslist or ebay will give you a fair idea or an advert on TPU might work.


@dorsetknob 

this is the fitting on H 100 radiator. the corrugated pipe isnt smooth bore on the inside so it almost "snaps" into place when the corrugations hit each other.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 14, 2017)

U.S.:  Great EBay Price on x5677 $44.95 free ship:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/351717391638?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lyra (Jan 19, 2017)

does anyone have an x58 motherboard for sale? or does anyone know where i can get one for a little less than extortionate prices? it seems on ebay they are hardly any cheaper than x99 boards D:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2017)

The last three Giga X58A -UD3R that i watched on ebay went for between 80 and 90 quid which i think is a good and reasonable price considering what you get for your money.

The cheapest even had a 8 thread Xeon installed


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 22, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks to this thread, i now have a x5660@4200 with ease. I bought my x58 system when it was first released and was limited by my 920 CO. Was going to upgrade this year on a whole new system, but now after 50$ spent on this cpu i am happy for next 2 years! My money can stay in the bank. Also this at 4.2 is using less power and heat then the 920 CO. I have been able to boot into windows at 4.8...only had this cpu 12 hours. And have benched at 4.2 easily.Updated my system specs with a updated Futuremark benchmark result.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2017)

I think you win "bargain" rights.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Not 100% sure but maybe i will buy this:


----------



## alucasa (Jan 22, 2017)

Dat price can't be serious.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Dat price can't be serious.



Why not?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not 100% sure but maybe i will buy this:
> 
> View attachment 83337




Which CPU?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Which CPU?



I have 3 options

X5677
X5675 
X5690


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2017)

i vote X5690


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i vote X5690



I agree.

Because it's not going to be a Gaming Machine the X5690 would be great.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2017)

@jjnissanpatfan 

im sitting here with baited breath anticipating more results....23 x multi and an R 15 run perhaps?


----------



## alucasa (Jan 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why not?



Cuz at dat price, I can buy brand new x99 with sizable left over money.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Cuz at dat price, I can buy brand new x99 with sizable left over money.




i think you are missing the point.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 22, 2017)

Some one seriously needs a woman to help spend herr ******* spare Cash


----------



## alucasa (Jan 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i think you are missing the point.



Me isn't missing the point. I am making fun of it actually.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 23, 2017)

Hy, im new here, i wanna buy a Xeon E5-2658 V3 
I have an I7 5930k and i do a lot with rendering and video conversion
Worth to buy this xeon, to do better my job?
please, guide me


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2017)

Catalin said:


> Hy, im new here, i wanna buy a Xeon E5-2658 V3
> I have an I7 5930k and i do a lot with rendering and video conversion
> Worth to buy this xeon, to do better my job?
> please, guide me



My 6850K at 4.5ghz is faster than my 2650v4 at stock in rendering tasks. So it would depend if the 5930K is overclocked or not.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2017)

It will likely render faster than the Xeon


----------



## Catalin (Jan 23, 2017)

you dont say anythink about video conversion, with handbrake or vidcoder


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't render anything outside of plex with mine so I don't have exact numbers other than it works fine for plex. From the scores it spits out with cinebench and what not the 6850K is faster.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 23, 2017)

I tried to go for a stable 5.0 buts the odds were against me. I might try again when i get really bored and want my brain to hurt more. One of the benefits i guess from the X58 is you need a masters in rocket science to get over 5ghz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









I only had the voltage set at .3 and noticed that under load was at 1.46    in the bios the multi only goes 22. So right now at 4.2 with .2 on the voltage right now idle @ 16C hottest core 25. That is way cooler than the 920 CO.


----------



## Nicoleise (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello, 


Completely new here - and not even a Xeon owner (!!) - but please bare with me. The reason for my membership and post is, that I think I would like to become a Xeon owner, but being completely new to me, I'd like your very competent advice. I've been searching Google for a few days on the topic, and have yet to see more knowledgeable and helpful people on this topic. I've reviewed a lot of the pages in this thread (honestly, not all 86, but maybe something like 30 pages), and see that it seems "acceptable" to ask for advice on what to buy or if it will work, etc. So I hope this isn't out of place.


*Background: *
My current system spec can be viewed through the link to the left of this post. I don't think my current cooling setup would support OC'ing, and my current CPU does run quite warm. I would be willing to get a better CPU cooler for this upgrade, but generally don't want to overhaul the system with e.g. watercooling, as I do think I'll be upgrading the entire system including the case, within a three year timeline. 

The PC is and will be used for work (not a problem, current setup handles this with no sweat) and gaming. As for gaming, my current build handles most games without any issues on moderate settings. I usually see FPS at 60, or in some games down to 45-50. However The Division is down to only 20 with lowest settings, and GTA V Online generally runs at 45 FPS but has annoying random drops down to 15 or even 5 in some cases, that lasts for 2-3 seconds. They occur maybe 4 times per hour and are really annoying as it also results in input lag. Other players seem to experience these as well, but maintain much higher FPS than me through the drops.

My guess is that these two games are running poorly because of CPU and memory. Therefore my intention is to add another 6 GB of triple channel memory, bringing my total to 12 GB, and upgrading or in other ways speeding up my CPU. As stated above, I can't just go in the BIOS and up the FSB, as I don't think my cooling setup will support this. I'm thinking to get a faster CPU for the same socket, since they are cheap and I already have the motherboard with the socket. Xeons strike me as an obvious choice as even mid-range first generation i7 CPUs (like a 950, that would only be a slight upgrade) are very expensive second hand still. 

So my plan would be to maybe get a better CPU cooler, get additional memory as close to the existing as possible in specs, and to get a cheap but fast CPU as a "life-extending" upgrade to my current PC, as I do feel it should have some years of use left in it, before a major overhaul is needed. 

One very critical thing is, that I would like to be able to stream and record gaming sessions, which in my current setup drops my frame rate dramatically in many games, even with "proper" settings.


*Questions: *

The Intel Xeon X5679 (6C/12T @ 3,2 GHz) specifically seem like a really interesting option. It's not mentioned in any compatibility list I'm able to find though. I don't know if this is down to the rarity of the CPU or the fact that it could be completely unsupported. This guy seems to have it working though with a X5675 (similar? I've looked it up and can't see anything that should be a deciding factor), but had to enter all CPU information manually in BIOS. With this in mind, and with your knowledge of the "Xeon CPU landscape", is this CPU a good candidate? The price for a second hand unit shipped to my location would be US$120. 


Will the CPU support an upgrade to a GTX1080 once those drop in price, or is the issue with system performance mentioned earlier in this thread still "a thing"?


If I want to OC the new CPU, would a CPU cooler upgrade be enough, or would I need to look into more extensive things like liquid cooling? (OC'ing is by no means a burning desire for me, but on the other hand the Xeons seem very OC'able in the sense that they seem to run cooler and easily accept even very aggressive overclocking (by my standards). 


I would prefer not to tamper with voltages and such. My understanding of OC is pretty limited. Assuming I can only change multiplier or FSB, which results would be realistic with the CPU candidate?

Thank you so much for your help - it's been way too long since I had a look at PC components last, and have never looked at Xeons before. So your help will set me much more at ease with my purchase. 

//Nicoleise


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome.


@Knoxx29 can probably give the best advice with regards pairing a 1080 with a Xeon.

Ive had great results with a number of Xeons with your motherboard.....easy, high oveclocks but you do need good cooling. 

Fix your budget for cpu and cooler. Theres a guy on here with some cheap ram for sale...ch3ck the for sale thread....im on my phone so i cant find it for you.

If we know how much you can spend we can offer some suggestions.


----------



## Nicoleise (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK !  I lol'ed at the "badgers in sli" bit. 

To some extend, I obviously have a budget, but it's not really fixed in any way, more like a common sense thing. If I had to throw out a number, I'd say that in the region of $200 for the upgrade (CPU, cooler, RAM) would make sense for me. If the "same" result can be achieved for less or if I would be better of shelling out a further $50-100, obviously I would listen. The X5679 is $120 - if it works and gives even a new i7 a run for it's money, it's a bargain. If it does not, it's a really expensive and way too underqualified paperweight. 

I checked the thread, thanks. It's very relevant as it is 3 x 2 GB, but it's faster than my MB and CPU/newCPU will support (I think) and only ships in US. Thanks though.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 25, 2017)

cdawall said:


> It will likely render faster than the Xeon


On YouTube, I saw that xeon would convert videos faster than mine!
What do you think?


----------



## Swoosieque (Jan 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I will try not to lower the tone....... too muchView attachment 63749
> 
> ThugXeon     E 5620   Supermicro X8STi   4 gb DDR3
> 
> View attachment 63751



Wow!  I love your build!  But, my cat would be in HEAVEN if I were to have an open build like yours.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

Swoosieque said:


> Wow!  I love your build!  But, my cat would be in HEAVEN if I were to have an open build like yours.




Thats the board my dog blew up. She flicked her tail and the metal ruler i was using slid across mywork bench and shorted the bottom of the board.

Pets and open builds dont mix.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2017)

Catalin said:


> On YouTube, I saw that xeon would convert videos faster than mine!
> What do you think?



Then get it? I'm just quoting my personal experience with similar items.


----------



## Nicoleise (Jan 26, 2017)

*Regarding Xeons and GTX 1080 performance issues
*
I've done a bit of research on the topic today, and it seems to me that this issue is in no way related to (or rather; exclusive to) Xeon processors. For clarification, I am referring to the issue of the GTX 1080 card delivering much less performance than it should, when used in combination with a Xeon processor. 

I've found *many* reports of this issue, mostly from people using Intel i5 or i7 processors (I put this down to popularity of the CPUs), which seems to indicate, that it's not specific to Xeon processors. Most reports go along the lines of the user upgrading from a 7XX or 9XX Geforce card to a 10X0, and seeing either the same or even worse performance. A number of these issues are with older games, that may not be optimized to utilize the GTX1080. However, many of these reported issues seem to have been induced by some driver error that occurs when the card is being upgraded and that is not handled correctly (i.e. the system/driver doesn't detect this, and the user isn't alerted or the problem solved automatically).

For that reason, it is very recommended to follow this procedure after switching out the cards; 
1) Remove Geforce Experience/PsysX/whatever related from Control Panel -> Programs and Features
2) Run Display Driver Uninstaller utility from nVidia and remove the existing display drivers - often there will be remanents of even older cards/drivers.
3) Reboot your PC into safe mode (tap F8 when booting) and remove all remanents of the drivers (Device manager, etc.) if something remains. 
4) Reboot once more, to boot into Windows normally (non safe mode)
5) Download a new graphic card driver suitable for your new card and OS (you may have to select W10 Anniversary Edition manually)
6) Install the new driver (and utilities)
7) Reboot once more after completing the driver installation.

This has been reported to solve issues with "microlag", "frame studder" and lower-than-expected-FPS after upgrading to the new GTX series cards. 


I am thinking, that this could easily be the actual culprit, and that the information that Xeon+GTX could be false in the sense that it's simply the GTX itself in any system if installed incorrectly. Therefore, I'd like to ask those that experienced such issues with Xeon CPUs and GTX ( @Knoxx29 is mentioned by @CAPSLOCKSTUCK above) to please verify, that they did follow that procedure or alternatively maybe to try it and see if it improves on the problem?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2017)

Nicoleise said:


> One very critical thing is, that I would like to be able to stream and record gaming sessions, which in my current setup drops my frame rate dramatically in many games, even with "proper" settings.



My advice is:

X5675, a X5690 would be a better option but they are expensive.


Cooler

ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3


The ARCTIC Freezer is my favourite one

Pics say it all



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Graphic Card.

I was using my 1080 Classified in a 2P Machine, 2 x X5677 OC'ed at 4.6GHz, it ran perfectly 144 FPS and the performance was amazing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2017)

@Knoxx29 

do you have any graphics benchmarks saved where you could compare the performance of 2 x X 5677 and i7 7700k  when you had 1080 installed ?


----------



## Nicoleise (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the post, @Knoxx29. The pictures definitely highlight a preference of the Arctic cooler.  Is it a passive heatsink, or a fan-cooled heatsink? CAPS was kind enough to suggest a closed-loop liquid CPU cooler as well, so this will give me a few candidates to look at. 



Knoxx29 said:


> X5675, a X5690 would be a better option but they are expensive.



 - X5675 runs at 3.06 GHz, but is cheaper, especially since I can buy one from within the EU, removing toll, VAT and expensive shipping. For arguments sake, let's say US$110
 - X5679 runs at 3.20 GHz, and is slightly more expensive. This was my initial suggestion. This seems to run at US$135 shipped. 
 - X5690 runs at 3.46 GHz and is significantly more expensive. This seems to run at US$230-270 shipped depending on origin.

If the benchmarks are true, then the X5690 offers virtually no extra performance over the X5679 I found:


 

Furthermore, it seems that these chips are all functionally identical, and that the sole difference is the modifier (and thus resulting clock speed). And actually there's only 5-10% difference in benchmarks on stock speeds between X5675 and X5690 but the price is more than double. My guess is, that they would all overclock similarily, so that it really doesn't matter if you get one or the other, because the end result if overclocking would be (in all practical intents) the same. Is this thinking correct? I also think a user can't "feel" a 200 MHz difference on a 6C/12T system in practice. Sure, it may do SuperPi a bit faster, but I don't imagine there's a percievable difference when gaming/using applications. 

As for the X5675 vs X5679 it's equally close it seems. One major advantage though, is that the X5675 is sold by a seller in the EU on e-bay, which removes uncertainty and costs associated with VAT, toll, customs and processing fees. If my thinking above in relation to the end result is somewhat accurate, I would simply go with the X5675. Furthermore, noone seems to know the X5679, which may be a disadvantage in case of any issues or if I need support in OCing the chip. 


I'd like to eventually have clarified if a 1080 would be supported, but based on CAPS advice in a PM, I could probably easily go for a 980 in case a 1080 turns out to be unsupported. And Knoxx seems to have had great results. I think therefore that I'll start the project, and that it'll be CPU, cooler, memory and potentially a new graphic card (not a 1080 yet). Thank you both for the help in clearing up the questions and reservations I had. Obviously I'd like to share the process as a thanks and to provide back some ressource as well. Am I best of starting a build thread in the System Builders forum to achieve this?


Thanks again, 
Nico


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> do you have any graphics benchmarks saved where you could compare the performance of 2 x X 5677 and i7 7700k  when you had 1080 installed ?



I dont know why but i don't do GPU Benchmarks



Nicoleise said:


> The pictures definitely highlight a preference of the Arctic cooler.



It's a great Cooler, i have been using it for the last few years,



Nicoleise said:


> Is it a passive heatsink, or a fan-cooled heatsink?



Fan-cooled

I am planning to build a Xeon Machine and definitely i will get a X5690, stock 3.46GHz/3.76GHz Turbo boost, I guess more GHz maybe less headache when Overclocking.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont know why but i don't do GPU Benchmarks




@Durvelle27 did you save any benchmarks of your 480 ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Durvelle27 did you save any benchmarks of your 480 ?


I'd have to find them


----------



## Catalin (Jan 27, 2017)

cdawall said:


> My 6850K at 4.5ghz is faster than my 2650v4 at stock in rendering tasks. So it would depend if the 5930K is overclocked or not.


in rendering and conversion, it is not yet the growth performance, with 14 core, for example?
even if the clock is clocked at 3GHz max turbo?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2017)

Decided it was time to upgrade my server from its puny dual E5506s. Going from two 45nm, 80W TDP, 2.13GHz with no boost, 4M cache, non-Hyperthreaded quad cores, to two E5620s: 32nm, 80W TDP, 2.4GHz with 2.66GHz boost, 12M cache, Hyperthreaded quad cores. Would have liked to have gone with two X5650s or X5670s, but these 5620s were only $10, fit in the same thermal envelope, and will allow higher RAM speeds, so I figured "why not?"


----------



## alucasa (Jan 27, 2017)

I miss socket 771 days. I was very fond of dual socket 771 *mATX *rig. Socket 2011-3 is so large that dual 2011-3 mATX is impossible.

Either way, I am thinking of dual E5-2683v3 build. (28 cores / 56 thread)
The issue is motherboard and case and of course money.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2017)

These she is.

Another *SR-2 with 2 x Xeon X5680* coming home soon from overseas


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome another Xeon owner into the fold! 

One slight problem: is there any way that I can force the turbo speeds to be on all the time? My multiplier keeps dropping everytime the load reaches 100%


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Welcome another Xeon owner into the fold!
> 
> One slight problem: is there any way that I can force the turbo speeds to be on all the time? My multiplier keeps dropping everytime the load reaches 100%



Windows power plan set it to high performance


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Windows power plan set it to high performance


Was already on that.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Was already on that.


If you have VDroop option set it to without VDroop


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> If you have VDroop option set it to without VDroop
> View attachment 83781


Had that on as well. Any other ideas?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Had that on as well. Any other ideas?



Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology?

Or maybe you have some power saving options in bios enable.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology?
> 
> Or maybe you have some power saving options in bios enable.


SpeedStep is enabled, all other power saving functions are disabled.

EDIT: disabled speedstep as well, load kicked in, multiplier dropped.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2017)

If its X5650 you wont get the top multi on full load


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If its X5650 you wont get the top multi on full load
> 
> 
> View attachment 83783


Thing is, mine doesnt even stay at 22, drops straight down to 20... is it the same with yours?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2017)

i dont have x5650 now and i dont remember that ever happenning to me.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2017)

Are you sure you have High performance on Windows power plan?

Maybe switch to balance mode and then once again to High performance


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Thing is, mine doesnt even stay at 22, drops straight down to 20... is it the same with yours?


You have a P6T, you're hitting a TDP wall and the board is dropping the multi. To get around this, you need to flash the WS BIOS to it and enable "High TDP Turbo Mode" and it will hold the set turbo multi under load.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 6, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> You have a P6T, you're hitting a TDP wall and the board is dropping the multi. To get around this, you need to flash the WS BIOS to it and enable "High TDP Turbo Mode" and it will hold the set turbo multi under load.


Ah, that makes more sense now, thanks


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome Home Baby


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

I hope i can hit at least 4.5GHz as i did with the X5677


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

4.75 ghz is my guess.......you should start a thread with a poll....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4.75 ghz is my guess.......you should start a thread with a poll....



That would be a pity if they Oc better than the X5677


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2017)

Subbing to this club/thread.  I should have a year or so ago when I modded a P5Q socket to accept a Socket 771 X5470.  Have it at 4Ghz and it's been rock solid for WCG crunching, but 4c/4t just wasn't cutting it.

Onto bigger and better with an EVGA X58 and an X5670 from this thread:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...920-3-7ghz-for-now.230017/page-4#post-3596695

Long story short.  I had to mod the pre-Westmere motherboard by moving a tiny, tiny resistor to recognize the X5670 (that sucked, but it worked)

I can't get the chip past 3.5Ghz.  I'm guessing I need to push more voltage through it.  This was the highest I've gotten it so far:






I'll be messing with it the next few nights.  Next plan is to drop the multi and raise the Bus Speed, and see what limit I can hit on the board itself.

Edit:  What's a reasonable thermal expectation (degrees C) on these chips?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

My ex dual X5677 OC'ed at 4.5GHz/4.6GHz 1.36V max temp 55c/60c


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> My ex dual X5677 OC'ed at 4.5GHz/4.6GHz 1.36V max temp 55c/60c



I'm  hoping I didn't get a shit chip.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'm  hoping I didn't get a shit chip.



Well, depends what cooler you use.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 6, 2017)

It seems that watercooling is the way to go with these chips, especially if you want to overclock it to the absolute max. My X5650 hits 90C quite fast at 4.2 GHz with a TPC-800


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

With my X5670 when i did this



 

I used a Corsair H100 with 4 fans on it. I think it hit 78C


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

"" Hows the modded AIO running?"">>


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> "" Hows the modded AIO running?"">>



Ive been running it at 4.0 ghz H/T on and im hitting 75C on the hottest core after playing GTA for a couple of hours and the hottest core at idle is 35C  Its around 25C in my sitting room so im OK with that..

Fitting the double rad definitely improved things and i havent had a single drip. Ive got 2 fans in push / pull.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, depends what cooler you use.
> 
> View attachment 83804



Nice...  I'm benching now with a stock cooler, but it's only hitting 75c under Prime95.  Maybe I'm fooling myself and it's touchy with heat.  It's going to be under a Scythe Ashura.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Nice...  I'm benching now with a stock cooler, but it's only hitting 75c under Prime95.  Maybe I'm fooling myself and it's touchy with heat.  It's going to be under a Scythe Ashura.



And i am right now Building


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2017)

My x58 mobo is almost done for,  so I'm going x79 next.  Was looking at xeons,  but seems only the e5-1650 v1 is oc-able.  The v2 and beyond are not?


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 10, 2017)

johnspack said:


> My x58 mobo is almost done for,  so I'm going x79 next.  Was looking at xeons,  but seems only the e5-1650 v1 is oc-able.  The v2 and beyond are not?


I could be wrong but I'm almost certain that I've seen 1650v2 with unlocked multi and 1660s as well.

EDIT: Check here http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_freq...Id=processor_3787&cores=6#start=0#interval=20
It appears that the E5-1650 v1,v2,v3 are all overclockable.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2017)

Still not certain about the v2s yet....  I can get a 1660 v1 as well,  might do alright.  Fun part will be finding a mobo with 8 ram slots....


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 10, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Still not certain about the v2s yet....  I can get a 1660 v1 as well,  might do alright.  Fun part will be finding a mobo with 8 ram slots....


check my system specs. the RIVE and E5-1650 setup is running @4.5Ghz daily on 1.315vcore. Also will easily hit 5Ghz


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2017)

Yep,  pulling the trigger on a 1650 then.....


----------



## aussamc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi 

I’m new to this forum and building servers in general. I recently got given a hp ML350 G6 and was wondering if it would be possible to put a graphics card in it. It has duel 750w power supply's 48 gb of DDR3 memory and duel Xeons not sure what kind yet, I still need to find out the rest of the system specs. It’s got the basic hp ML350 G6 motherboard. Would it be possible to put a rx 480 or a 1050 ti in the system assuming I could power it using cable adaptors?


Thanks, aussamc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

Check which cpus it has first or you may be in for a disapointing experience.


it has PCI- e x16 so it will work.
https://microage.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/HP-ProLiant-ML350-Specs.pdf


----------



## outrage23 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking to pull the trigger on a X5675, I'm currently using my trusty 920@4ghz but it really struggles in the open 64p maps in BF1.

I'm not even sure what kinds of gains to really expect or if it's even worth the bother at this stage of the game. lol I'm a little late to the party so to speak. It's really the minimum frame that's the concern as I'm pushing a XB270HU 1440p 144hz on a gtx1080. I'm guessing even @4.4ghz oc on the Xeon I'll prolly still be dropping frames quite a bit. I'm currently hitting about 70% Gpu usage on the 920 in said maps.

Anybody using a 1440p display playing Bf1 on a 1070 1080 with X56xx? If so whats your gpu usage in a map like Empire's Edge?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

outrage23 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to pull the trigger on a X5675, I'm currently using my trusty 920@4ghz but it really struggles in the open 64p maps in BF1.
> 
> I'm not even sure what kinds of gains to really expect or if it's even worth the bother at this stage of the game. lol I'm a little late to the party so to speak. It's really the minimum frame that's the concern as I'm pushing a XB270HU 1440p 144hz on a gtx1080. I'm guessing even @4.4ghz oc on the Xeon I'll prolly still be dropping frames quite a bit. I'm currently hitting about 70% Gpu usage on the 920 in said maps.
> 
> Anybody using a 1440p display playing Bf1 on a 1070 1080 with X56xx? If so whats your gpu usage in a map like Empire's Edge?




I dont have that GPU, i dont have a 144hz monitor and i dont play that game, however; to fully utilize your 1080 you need to consider an upgrade to a more recent gen socket.


Sad but true.........


On the flip side, your motherboard and cpu still fetch good prices and combined with the cost of the X5675  you should still be able to afford a tidy upgrade. Pretty soon plenty of Intel owners will be offloading their rigs when they move to Ryzen so there should be a glut in used ( but still excellent) Intel parts.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 21, 2017)

Got an e5-1650 coming now.  Really need to find a good mobo.  If anyone has a good deal on an x79 mobo like a rive,  please msg me.  I have a US address it could be sent to as well.


----------



## lyra (Feb 21, 2017)

hey all. so i found an asus P6T Deluxe v1 for a hell of a lot less than most X58 boards on ebay. is it worth chasing or is there a reason P6Ts go for cheaper than something like a GA-X58 from gigabyte?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2017)

lyra said:


> hey all. so i found an asus P6T Deluxe v1 for a hell of a lot less than most X58 boards  is it worth chasing or is there a reason P6Ts go for cheaper than something like a GA-X58 from gigabyte?




every Xeon i put in P6T deluxe overclocked by at least 50%. You wont be disapointed.

@lyra take out the reference to the shop from your post  or someone else might buy it.


----------



## naveed88 (Feb 21, 2017)

hey guys...i am new here..just wanted help regarding the current spec i am thinking of going for. there are 2 options i have.

1. intel xeon x5660, z800 casing, 16gb ddr3 500gb hd 128 ssd with r9 290 sapphire tri-x. psu of 800 W
2. alienware m18x r2 which has an intel i7-3rd gen and radeon 7970 crossfire.

which one would be better for gaming and future proof...kindly assist me.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 21, 2017)

naveed88 said:


> 2. alienware m18x r2 which has an intel i7-3rd gen and radeon 7970 crossfire.


Probably better for future proofing with a Graphics Upgrade


----------



## naveed88 (Feb 21, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Probably better for future proofing with a Graphics Upgrade


what i failed to mention..xeon is a desktop pc while the alienware is a laptop.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 21, 2017)

naveed88 said:


> alienware is a laptop.


Then allow me to revise my suggestion


naveed88 said:


> 1. intel xeon x5660, z800 casing, 16gb ddr3 500gb hd 128 ssd with r9 290 sapphire tri-x. psu of 800 W


Go for the Desk top PC   there are more options available over time for you to Spend money upgrading
Lap tops while handy have limited upgrade potential ( more ram / SSD and thats about it )
It may be older tech but its still very viable even today
just look at some of the I7 and Xeon 56** Overclocks in this thread and the I7 club thread
If you get the X5660 you get a 6 core 12 thread Cpu which with the right cooling can clock to over 4 GHz
and up to 24gig of triple channel mem
 you got a system that will be ok for a few years


----------



## naveed88 (Feb 21, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Then allow me to revise my suggestion
> 
> Go for the Desk top PC   there are more options available over time for you to Spend money upgrading
> Lap tops while handy have limited upgrade potential ( more ram / SSD and thats about it )
> ...


thx alot. my budget right now allows me r9 290 tri x sapphire which from what ive heard is a good card if not a top tier contender...what worries me is the single x5660..m not getting anything more than this one. would this card hold well with sapphire..would it bottleneck the system..and would it run the latest games on at least medium to high settings.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2017)

naveed88 said:


> thx alot. my budget right now allows me r9 290 tri x sapphire which from what ive heard is a good card if not a top tier contender...what worries me is the single x5660..m not getting anything more than this one. would this card hold well with sapphire..would it bottleneck the system..and would it run the latest games on at least medium to high settings.




your motherboard will be the problem.


----------



## naveed88 (Feb 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> your motherboard will be the problem.


how exactly..can u brief on it plz and a possible solution. i am going for a hpz800 workstation xeon x5660 setup.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2017)

to get the best from the Xeon you need to overclock it, you cant o/c on your motherboard so you will be limited to the boost speed of 3.2ghz. Thiis will probably be fine for most games but as i think you are aware this is likely to cause a bottleneck on the system.

With an enthusiasts board and adequate cooling 4.4 -4.5 ghz is possible.


----------



## naveed88 (Feb 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> to get the best from the Xeon you need to overclock it, you cant o/c on your motherboard so you will be limited to the boost speed of 3.2ghz. Thiis will probably be fine for most games but as i think you are aware this is likely to cause a bottleneck on the system.
> 
> With an enthusiasts board and adequate cooling 4.4 -4.5 ghz is possible.


ohhh i did not knw that...though z800's would be oc'able out of the box...ill have to rethink now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2017)

naveed88 said:


> ohhh i did not knw that...though z800's would be oc'able out of the box...ill have to rethink now.



if there are 2 cpus in the HP you could sell one and that would part fund a different motherboard and cooler.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm sitting at 4403MHz all day long now, gaming, office, work, internets, hasn't put a foot wrong... and I'm surprised there is still room to spare on this W3520...I'm kind of waiting to see what AMD comes up with but I'll probably go the X5650 route soon.


----------



## lyra (Feb 22, 2017)

hey, im still looking for x58 boards to house my xeon x5672






i found this on ebay and the seller said i could have it for £30

does this look like a fatal wound to a socket?
i guess its thermal paste, do you think its salvagable with a thorough alcohol wash?~

should i do it?


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

lyra said:


> hey, im still looking for x58 boards to house my xeon x5672
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Socket pins look fine considering it's age. I'd go for it for that small amount of cash.


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

T-Bob said:


> I could be wrong but I'm almost certain that I've seen 1650v2 with unlocked multi and 1660s as well.
> 
> EDIT: Check here http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_freq...Id=processor_3787&cores=6#start=0#interval=20
> It appears that the E5-1650 v1,v2,v3 are all overclockable.



Now I want to get rid of my E5-2670v1 and purchase one of these.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome to TPU
*Killerdroid*
*New Member*
45, from Wales


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Welcome to TPU
> *Killerdroid*
> *New Member*
> 45, from Wales



Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

Hmmm,

I was looking at getting an i7-3970x for my old X79 setup before I saw this forum, but would prefer the Xeon E5-1650.
My only objection to the Xeon is the fact it doesn't have the SSE4 instruction set like the i7. 
The question is do I need SSE4?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Thanks for the welcome



Croeso...


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Croeso...



Thanks for the welcome


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2017)

Its nice to have another Taffy on board, it will give them someone else to pick on....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2017)

I hope these two are good overclockable as my ex two X5677.

For dual Xeons setup i buy just matched pairs


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its nice to have another Taffy on board, it will give them someone else to pick on....



Haha! I'll just challenge them to a 'singing in the valley's' contest. That'll separate the men from the *boyo's *


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hope these two are good overclockable as my ex two X5677.
> 
> For dual Xeons setup i buy just matched pairs
> 
> View attachment 84398



Looks promising. http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_x5677/


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Haha! I'll just challenge them to a 'singing in the valley's' contest. That'll separate the men from the *boyo's *


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


>


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-uk-clubhouse.68304/


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Looks promising. http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_x5677/



Not bad at all


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not bad at all



I never knew they were overclockable till today.  I've certainly been missing out.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 22, 2017)

Another from Wales? Might as well rename this club to EU residents' club.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2017)

lyra said:


> hey, im still looking for x58 boards to house my xeon x5672
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if you dont want it send me the guys details and i will buy it.


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Another from Wales? Might as well rename this club to EU residents' club.



Yes from Wales. No EU for us soon, perhaps. We'll have to re-open the coal mines on a massive scale for cash


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2017)

Darnit x79 mobos are expensive!  All I can afford is an Asus P9X79 Pro board,  says it will run a 1650v2,  but nada about v1....  says it will run a 3930k,  so think it will work?
Edit:  I already have a 1650v1 coming....


----------



## alucasa (Feb 22, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Darnit x79 mobos are expensive!  All I can afford is an Asus P9X79 Pro board,  says it will run a 1650v2,  but nada about v1....  says it will run a 3930k,  so think it will work?
> Edit:  I already have a 1650v1 coming....



If it can run v2, it will run v1 guaranteed.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2017)

That's what I was thinking...  guess I'll pull the trigger....


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Darnit x79 mobos are expensive!  All I can afford is an Asus P9X79 Pro board,  says it will run a 1650v2,  but nada about v1....  says it will run a 3930k,  so think it will work?



I don't see why not as it's a 2011 motherboard and the CPU is the same socket. 
The reason Asus didn't post results is because they only test what they test. And will only offer support for what they test. 
My EVGA X79 Classified runs my Xeon E5-2670 although EVGA didn't test it.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 22, 2017)

johnspack said:


> That's what I was thinking...  guess I'll pull the trigger....



Vice versa is a different story though. If a board can run v1, there is no guarantee that it will run v2. It may require BIOS update and even then no guarantee.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I never knew they were overclockable till today.  I've certainly been missing out.



The fastest Xeons are the X5698 and second place X5690/X5677, hell, they OC pretty good.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2017)

Well fortunately this one is rated for v2s,  so should be good.  I also ordered a 2011 adapter kit for my dh-14...  I'm starting to like ebay!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2017)

johnspack said:


> I'm starting to like ebay!



I just hope that you don't ended up like me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2017)

@Killerdroid 

some inspiration for you..........little Welsh flag


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> The fastest Xeons are the X5698 and second place X5690/X5677, hell, they OC pretty good.



Thanks, I'll take a look at those sockets


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Darnit x79 mobos are expensive!  All I can afford is an Asus P9X79 Pro board,  says it will run a 1650v2,  but nada about v1....  says it will run a 3930k,  so think it will work?
> Edit:  I already have a 1650v1 coming....



Xeon e5-2670v1 on a Asus P9X79 mobo


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at those sockets



Forget about the 5698, it's just a 2 cores CPU but 4.40GHz


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Killerdroid
> 
> some inspiration for you..........little Welsh flag
> 
> View attachment 84399



I'm glad you're up there and flying the flag 

Liking the Badgers in SLI BTW


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Forget about the 5698, it's just a 2 cores CPU but 4.40GHz



That's great for a 2 core CPU.
I'm into anything 6 core and beyond. Such a shame the higher the cores the lower the clock speed.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2017)

God don't even....  I need this system to work!  Plus,  I only look for the top rated seal,  and then read reviews.....
Nice job Caps!  Can't wait to oc the snot outta this 1650 and post some stuff....


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

johnspack said:


> God don't even....  I need this system to work!  Plus,  I only look for the top rated seal,  and then read reviews.....
> Nice job Caps!  Can't wait to oc the snot outta this 1650 and post some stuff....



I found that link to the Youtube video regarding the V1 Xeon + the Asus X79 motherboard and nothing else.
Everyone else was asking about Xeon E5-2000's
Of course it would be a blow if the V1 Xeon didn't work, but I'd take the plunge and put it back on Ebay if it didn't.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2017)

Would suck,  I've waited years to oc a sb cpu...  didn't really want to jump to ib-e for 5% ipc and far less oc....  I think the v1 will outperform at max oc
Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 23, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Would suck,  I've waited years to oc a sb cpu...  didn't really want to jump to ib-e for 5% ipc and far less oc....  I think the v1 will outperform at max oc
> Waiting is the hardest part!



You're lucky.

The motherboard is $616 (Canadian Dollars) on eBay UK and there are no Xeon E5-1650v1 CPU's.
We're called Rip Off Britain for a reason.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2017)

Heh,  and I was complaining about our dollar being 75c and how much more I had to pay!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2017)

lyra said:


> hey, im still looking for x58 boards to house my xeon x5672
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can clean this NP with a can of Mass Ait Flow cleaner at your local auto parts store. Done it before safe on boards.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 23, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> You can clean this NP with a can of Mass Ait Flow cleaner at your local auto parts store. Done it before safe on boards.


Agreed, MAF cleaner or Throttle Body cleaner will work and be safe for electronics.


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 23, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  and I was complaining about our dollar being 75c and how much more I had to pay!



It's the same with US hardware, their prices are half of what we pay. Import duties are also a killer.
That Xeon E5-1650 would cost around £300+ ($493+ Canadian) if imported from the US.
We are taxed to death on all fronts.


----------



## outrage23 (Feb 25, 2017)

I've got my new x5675 on the way. Pretty stoked. I just bought her bran new. I'm betting I can grab 15fps minimum in BF1, with a 4.2 oc. Shouldn't be too tough on my h80i. If needed I'll upgrade my water to h110. I'm hoping for 4.4ghz to 4.6ghz. We'll see. Apparently I'm upgrading for one damn game. All other titles still run great on my 920.

I7 920 @4.0ghz
p6t deluxe v2
12gb 1600 corsair tri channel
XB270HU 1440P 144hz isp g-sync
Msi GamingX GTX 1080
Silent Pro Gold 1000w, lol for my old sli 480's
Win10

I'll let you guys know how it's going along the way. Might be interesting to see high end components running on such an old platform this late in the game. F-U Ryzen


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2017)

outrage23 said:


> Might be interesting to see high end components running on such an old platform t



I was running a1080 Classified in a dual CPU Machine with 2 x X5677 OC'ed at 4.6GHz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2017)

Going from H50 to H100 with X5670 made a 0.5ghz difference at the same temps.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 28, 2017)

Can't decide on X5650 or X5660 - the latter is 10 eur more expensive, is it worth it?


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 28, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Can't decide on X5650 or X5660 - the latter is 10 eur more expensive, is it worth it?



I'd say no. 

http://ark.intel.com/compare/47922,47921


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 28, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK has had both overclocked ( on same Board at different times ).
he could give you a very good Opinion ( and screenshots ....)


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2017)

If you want to oc first gen xeons,  probably best to pick a high multi one to start.  I have the x5650,  it can do 4.5,  but the bus clocking I have to do makes it produce way too
much heat under air even with a large cooler.  If you are good with 4.0-4.1 for 24/7 ocs,  then the x5650 is great.  If you can find an  x5660 or 75 ect,  sure,  why not?
Probably will give you a higher 24/7 oc.  Make sure you have a massive air cooler.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 1, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Can't decide on X5650 or X5660 - the latter is 10 eur more expensive, is it worth it?




proportionate to the cost then X56*6*0 probably isnt worth the extra 10Eu.

@johnspack pretty much nailed it.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2017)

Decided I might as well try out the new pic hosting....  still learning how to take closeups,  but here's my baby!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2017)

I think ive found the right balance now that my H100 pump is fixed and running with a 120mm rad.

I am hitting 63 C on the hottest core after a couple of hours of GTA V  (  29 C at idle)


temps are good as are volts and the core speed is more than satisfactory, i havent done the maths but its about a 50% overclock.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, AMD didn't exactly bring what everyone was expecting, so I'll be here for some time 

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK, nice voltages and temps!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2017)

dude, this xeon 5650 will not die. i need an excuse to build a brand new rig and this thing just keeps chugging on. it is 7 years old!!!!! crazy.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2017)

Me on GTA V, just driving around

X 5670 @ 4.4ghz
HD 7970 1070/1450


----------



## johnspack (Mar 3, 2017)

Sorry just bored while waiting for the rest of my system to show up...  think I took a better pic of my xeon this time:


----------



## FilipM (Mar 6, 2017)

Ordered the X5660, due to the higher base multi on 21...I don't want to crossflash the board and the 21 base multi won't give me turbo throttling issues, while still retaining decent QPI speed. Yay

I might have a gem of an W3520 for sale soon (4410MHz at 1.35-1.36V), will let you know.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 6, 2017)

I never complain about taxes and import duties in front of Europeans.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2017)

It begins!  Just stock for now:


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2017)

Well that was easy,  already blows my x5650 out of the water:


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2017)

Nope,  didn't get temps like this on my x58 xeon:


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm only at 4ghz, but I have a lot of headroom left...  coming for this cpu!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 7, 2017)

What is the max Vcore/QPI voltage for Westmere-ep? I've found 1.4/1.4 in an official intel datasheet, is this correct?

45nm parts have 1.55/1.35 respectably


----------



## that_asian_guy (Mar 7, 2017)

New here, and interested in some of the things a xeon can do. I don't have a sr-2 or sr-x, but I got a dell precision t5500 for almost nothing ($100), dropped in 2 x5560's and 18gb of ecc ram, and a gtx 660. I do video editing, some rendering and of course, gaming. Haven't had any problems with it and it handles all the games I play. I was using an fx6300 and these old dual xeons blows my old system away.


----------



## outrage23 (Mar 7, 2017)

Couldn't be more happy by the upgrade to x5675 from my old 920. Great overclocker and much less heat. 100% stable @4.4 and 1.33 volt. Runs BF1 great, 20 to 25fps gains and runs my 1080 at 99%. I'll post some other screens later on. I should have grabbed a couple in BF1 with my 920 to show the compare. 

Really glad I stumbled across this thread.


----------



## that_asian_guy (Mar 8, 2017)

outrage23 said:


> Couldn't be more happy by the upgrade to x5675 from my old 920. Great overclocker and much less heat. 100% stable @4.4 and 1.33 volt. Runs BF1 great, 20 to 25fps gains and runs my 1080 at 99%. I'll post some other screens later on. I should have grabbed a couple in BF1 with my 920 to show the compare.
> 
> Really glad I stumbled across this thread.


What kind of performance did you get on stock speeds with the 5675? Will probably upgrade to dual 6 cores but want to see if the performance is worth the upgrade to 12 cores from 8. I cant overclock on my board so knowing stock performance in real life would be helpful.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2017)

that_asian_guy said:


> 2 x5560'



Those are rated 2.83GHz, the 5675 are rated 3.06GHz turbo 3.46GHz, but because you have a dual socket board i suggest you the 5677, first because are cheap and second because are rated 3.46GHz turbo 3.73GHz


----------



## that_asian_guy (Mar 8, 2017)

So the faster 8 cores will be better than the slower 12 cores?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 8, 2017)

that_asian_guy said:


> So the faster 8 cores will be better than the slower 12 cores?



Well personally i would prefer 8 faster cores than 12 slower.


----------



## that_asian_guy (Mar 8, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well personally i would prefer 8 faster cores than 12 slower.


They are cheaper, and will probably run cooler....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well personally i would prefer 8 faster cores than 12 slower.




me too.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2017)

How 'bout 6 really fast ones?  I may have a cherry here,  still at 1.33 max but 1.28 nominal due to LLC.  May get to 4.5 with this,  but as long as I can stay under 1.35v,  I'll be happy.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2017)

Realized my cache speeds were too low...  needed more cpu speed!  Still at 1.33v.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2017)

johnspack said:


> How 'bout 6 really fast ones? I



That's socket 2011 and you can OC on your Board, he has socket 1366 and he can't OC with the board he has.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2017)

Well,  that sucks.  I never would have gone 1366 and xeon if I couldn't oc!  That's where I got the bug to oc xeons!!  Next,  1650v2 or 1680v2......


----------



## that_asian_guy (Mar 9, 2017)

I got the T5500 for almost nothing....2011 boards are insanely expensive as are 1366 boards and dual socket boards are even more. 1366 xeons are generally cheap and having a dual socket made it even more appealing. The T5500 has been a solid pc so far and these 1366 xeons are rock solid. Maybe in the near future ill invest in a 2011 board, would love to get back into OCing. Until then ill work the hell out of this t5500.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2017)

Let's say i am a 1366 Dual socket Board Fanboy

Here is my Lover.


----------



## that_asian_guy (Mar 9, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Let's say i am a 1366 Dual socket Board Fanboy
> 
> Here is my Lover.
> 
> View attachment 84948


Nice board!! Literally need a house to house it


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2017)

that_asian_guy said:


> Nice board!! Literally need a house to house it



That's the second SR-2 i have bought in the last 7 months

It has been in the box since i bought it


----------



## lyra (Mar 13, 2017)

wow thats a hell of a board!

also gah! failure has fallen upon me! i got me a new case, x58 motherboard and PSU (building in a cheapo case with a cheapo PSU gave me PTSD i swear -.-) and i transplanted my x5672, 980ti, cooler, drive and memory from my server into my new PC but then the memory error light kept staying on and it refused to even boot the bios D: i didnt think that ECC memory wouldnt work in a desktop so now im only with my laptop for a few days until new ram gets here. also why the hell is DDR3 so expensive?! 12gb of the stuff is gonna cost me twice as much as 24gb of ECC ram did

anyway, enough whining about me forgetting to check compatability like a noob, will you all teach me how to overclock xeons when i get new ram?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2017)

lyra said:


> wow thats a hell of a board!
> 
> also gah! failure has fallen upon me! i got me a new case, x58 motherboard and PSU (building in a cheapo case with a cheapo PSU gave me PTSD i swear -.-) and i transplanted my x5672, 980ti, cooler, drive and memory from my server into my new PC but then the memory error light kept staying on and it refused to even boot the bios D: i didnt think that ECC memory wouldnt work in a desktop so now im only with my laptop for a few days until new ram gets here. also why the hell is DDR3 so expensive?! 12gb of the stuff is gonna cost me twice as much as 24gb of ECC ram did
> 
> anyway, enough whining about me forgetting to check compatability like a noob, will you all teach me how to overclock xeons when i get new ram?




did you try just one stick?

when i have ever tried ecc it worked ok.


cheapest ddr3 around is at CEX if you dont want anything too funky
https://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=ddr3&section=


----------



## lyra (Mar 13, 2017)

i have an asus p6x58d-e mobo with a xeon x5672 in it. when i turn it on the dram light is solid red with either all sticks or just 1 stick and even with my friends non ecc stick. i have cleared cmos a couple of times too. i pressed the MEMok button a few times with each try but nothing. do you think the motherboard could be having a hard time with my xeon. could needs a bios update/tweak perhaps? 

the only other thing i could think is that its the cpu or the motherboard is pooped, woudl it be worth getting a cheapo i7 920 to try? like, i have sunk a fair bit of money into the x58 venture, soon itll get to the point where i should have jsut made a brand new kabylake build D:

has anyone else here used a xeon with that motherboard?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 13, 2017)

Get a X5620 for testing if your other CPU is dead   they can be had from ebay from as low as £10
you also need to inspect the Socket for pin damage/misalignment as this would cause this
Ps if you pay postage (return)   i would send you one for testing or you could buy it

PPS Yeh i'm in UK


----------



## lyra (Mar 13, 2017)

i know my CPU works, i pulled it out of my server right before building the new one. i was thinking cheapo i7 because the board is made for i7s. or should the x58 express chipset just work with xeons?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2017)

some need a BIOS update.


If you need to borrow a i7 920 to flash the board i can send you one if you cover the postage both ways.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 13, 2017)

most Mainstream x58 boards work with xeons  some require a bios update to reconise it got a xeon rather than a I7 fitted

This Page is worth bookmarking for future reference
http://www.pc-specs.com/cpu/Intel/Xeon/Xeon_Processor_X5650_/2111/Compatible_Motherboards


----------



## lyra (Mar 13, 2017)

is there a specific kind of bios i need to flash it with? or just the latest one? 

although that could be it. i just looked at the ebay listing and it doesnt say anything about it having had its bios updated, i must have been mistaking it with a different one. christ i have read so many ebay listings for x58 boards in the past month or so.
if i could borrow your i7 that would be very kind of you.

would that let me use ECC ram too? has anyone here made ECC ram work on a standard desktop board or does it have to be a server/workstation board?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2017)

lyra said:


> has anyone here made ECC ram work on a standard desktop board




yes.


i have sent you a pm


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2017)

http://valid.x86.fr/6iartg  I'll leave that there.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2017)

lyra said:


> is there a specific kind of bios i need to flash it with? or just the latest one?


Just the latest one. I dealt with this exact issue on my buddy's P6T Deluxe. The problem was that the BIOS on the board was too old to work with 56xx chips, since those are all based on the D0 stepping of the silicon. The majority of the i7s that were released for this platform were C0 stepping. We ended up ordering a new BIOS chip that already had the latest BIOS on it since we could not affordably pick up a C0 chip like a 920. Popped the new BIOS chip in, booted first try on an E5620 then again without issue on his X5650. We then hot-flashed the older BIOS chip to the latest WS BIOS and haven't looked back.
Long story short: either find a C0 stepping chip you can put in there to update the BIOS, or just order a new BIOS chip that already has the latest BIOS. A new BIOS chip shouldn't cost you more than a few quid including shipping, we got ours for $7USD shipped.


----------



## lyra (Mar 14, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> The problem was that the BIOS on the board was too old to work with 56xx chips, since those are all based on the D0 stepping of the silicon. The majority of the i7s that were released for this platform were C0 stepping.



that explains it, i never quite knew why just an update would make xeons work, i thought that you would need some kind of specifically workstation verion bios or something. but no, its just my cpu is more modern than first gen i7s. awesome thanks


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2017)

Giving away for Xeon owners in the EU the following items:

24GB Ram ECC REG




 

2 x Xeon E5530


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2017)

pm me with postage cost pretty please


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> pm me with postage cost pretty



PM sent


----------



## FilipM (Mar 15, 2017)

My X5660 is at the postal office, I'll pick it up tomorrow. Is lapping advice-able on these??


----------



## johnspack (Mar 16, 2017)

Can't stop the madness!  http://valid.x86.fr/i5cfs6


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Can't stop the madness!  http://valid.x86.fr/i5cfs6



Yeap, i hope the madness don't stop you

Btw, nice OC


----------



## johnspack (Mar 16, 2017)

It's an insane chip,  on my 8 phase I thought I'd be stopped at 4.5.  It doesn't want voltage, it just wants more multi!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> My X5660 is at the postal office, I'll pick it up tomorrow. Is lapping advice-able on these??



Depends on the sample. They really differ.


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 16, 2017)

May as well add me to the list. This is my daily driver nowadays.  Just a good ol' HP Z420 Workstation. Anyone recommend or have an idea of a won't-break-the-bank motherboard that I could replace and maybe tinker some?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2017)

LiNKiN said:


> May as well add me to the list. This is my daily driver nowadays.  Just a good ol' HP Z420 Workstation. Anyone recommend or have an idea of a won't-break-the-bank motherboard that I could replace and maybe tinker some?


Damn @LiNKiN  I didn't know you were still kicking it around on these parts of the web.  Nice to see you back


----------



## FilipM (Mar 16, 2017)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## FilipM (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry for double post but, Cpu is in! Default vid is 1.096V, running a dirty 4.4 at 1.3V now, 21 multi and avoiding that turbo throttle thing


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> running a dirty 4.4



Give us real numbers


----------



## FilipM (Mar 16, 2017)

1016CB first run at 4.4, nothing optimized yet. Give me some time to get it stable, I'll post screens


----------



## FilipM (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't get it LinX stable at 21x210 with 1.35V, I think LinX is acting weird, gonna try gaming...What uncore clock you guys using on these? Stick to the old 2x Ram speed and higher, or do you drop it down?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I can't get it LinX stable at 21x210 with 1.35V, I think LinX is acting weird, gonna try gaming...What uncore clock you guys using on these? Stick to the old 2x Ram speed and higher, or do you drop it down?


I stick to 2x RAM speed or the next step up.
I also found LinX to be a little wonky on the X58 system I built, ended up using IBT instead.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, I've spent 3h in iRacing, no problems at all..Temps are really good, 21C in my room, case side panel is opened.


----------



## lyra (Mar 17, 2017)

do you guys recommend me popping the heatsinks off my old x58 motherboard and refreshing the thermal goop or should it still be fine?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 17, 2017)

Not really, i think only one particular board from MSI had an issue with overheating, can't remember which one


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 17, 2017)

lyra said:


> do you guys recommend me popping the heatsinks off my old x58 motherboard and refreshing the thermal goop or should it still be fine?



have you ANY idea when the paste was last cleaned off ( probably not if you acquired board s/hand )

If answer to above is ( don't know or previous owner said he done it last ****) then Carefully Repaste
If you unsure or unhappy with Current Temps   then Repaste
If you have any doubt with your Ability to Repaste ....Don't ,,then Get someone else compatant to do it for you


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2017)

He's talking about the heatsinks on the board...

Heatsinks on the board have thermal pads, not paste... I'd leave it.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2017)

Really?

You here @EarthDog it's a honour


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2017)

Typically.. yes. Thermal pads on the vrm heatsinks, but there is paste on the PCH.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Typically.. yes. Thermal pads on the vrm heatsinks, but there is paste on the PCH.



You picked me wrong, when i said 
( really )
it was because i was surprised seeing you around here and not because what you said about the heatsinks or are you stalking me


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2017)

I look at these forums two ways.. what I subscribe/post to, and the new posts button... I guess this came up.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 17, 2017)

I've put a 40mm fan on mine, just as per the manual for the P6T Deluxe V2, seems to have improved the temps. Fan costs $0.99, and it doesn't make noise.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2017)

The little xeon that roared...  I simply don't get it.  I'm throwing all I can at it,  but still at maybe 1.37v max turbo,  friggin 4.8!  I keep waiting for a bluescreen,  but never comes....
http://valid.x86.fr/l2cur1


----------



## FilipM (Mar 18, 2017)

Is that the same chip as the i7 3930K?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2017)

Kind of.  It's a sb-ep,  has pci-e 3 ect.  It's an enhanced version of one.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 19, 2017)

I spent a lot of time today fiddling with the RAM Sub Timings, ended up here:



 



 

http://valid.x86.fr/df3wxz

I want that 1100CB


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2017)

Darn nice!  Could never get my x5650 to do that......  at least not at reasonable volts and temps.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 20, 2017)

From what I've seen it's not the best sample in the world, but it's not bad either. I'm down to 1.34V vcore in bios, no BSOD all day, which is good... I don't trust linX anymore


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2017)

With cpus that run this hot,  don't use linx or burntest.  Run all the aida64 benches,  then all the scisoft sandra benches,  then run old games that are cpu intensive like crysis,  then newer games that will stress many cores.
If after a couple of days of that you have no issues,  you're stable.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm in low to mid 60's in LinX, 50's in games, from what I learned these Westmere-EP parts can handle a bit more heat compared to the older 45nm parts


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2017)

Your well within safe range then.  That's a nice cpu.  Mine is the same,  very low temps,  stupid high speed at low volts.
Gotta love golden chips!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 20, 2017)

It's more satisfying than winning the lottery lol


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah,  just ran linx a few times on mine...  stable.  4.8ghz baby!  I've seen 3930k owners do 1.4v for this,  I'm under 1.35!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 20, 2017)

A good friend of mine has a 3930K clocked at 48x103 = 4944MHz, 1.392V, I think yours can do it better


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow,  dam!  Yeah  pretty sure I could do 5+ at 1.4.


----------



## lyra (Mar 20, 2017)

what is a xeon phi and what can you do with them?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2017)

lyra said:


> what is a xeon phi and what can you do with them?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon_Phi


----------



## lyra (Mar 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon_Phi



mm i have read that but i dont quite understand what a coprocessor is or what you can do with them apart from "supercomputing" and highly parallelised workloads. like what does that mean?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2017)

Rough Bastardized Explanation
in the old days 

A computer/Cpu  unless it had a Companion CPU Dedicated to Floating point Maths took ages to do certain things
we are talking 386 CPU + 387 FPU 
Intel later incorporated the FPU on Die in its CPU ( as did AMD but not Cyrex)
This is how things Currently Stand 
  untill
Nvidia and AMD with their modern Graphics Cards have Enabled through Software the use of their GPU to also tackle these mathmatical CPU use's

Now Intel Seeing their market Share dipping in this field have introduced the xeon phi ( a CPU add in  Accelerator card )
in a Attempt to recover their position in the Market
This market being Super Computers /Heavy industural Database centers Ect and not for the home user 

AS i Said A rough Bastard Explanation

ps some one else may explain it better in more Tech terms >>>> they are welcome


----------



## alucasa (Mar 20, 2017)

lyra said:


> mm i have read that but i dont quite understand what a coprocessor is or what you can do with them apart from "supercomputing" and highly parallelised workloads. like what does that mean?



If you are familiar with CUDA or OpenGL, it may be easier to understand.

Until like 10 years ago, GPU's primary usage was to game. GPU is a form of CPU but it is far better in a certain task (math) than generalized CPU (Jack of all trades).

Some saw possibilities of using GPU for data crunching and developed CUDA and OpenGL which is a layer application that enables users to use their GPU to perform certain tasks (Rendering, data crunching, image processing = basically math).

Nvidia invested heavily into CUDA while AMD was letting OpenGL to do the job for free. OpenGL is opensource.

Nowadays, a lot of people, including myself use GPU for things other than gaming. Bundle them together on a dedicated platform, they are far superior than a group of CPUs in the same estate required. Cheaper as well.


----------



## lyra (Mar 20, 2017)

ahh right, i understand better now. i stumbled upon them whilst casually looking through ARK but got confused when i saw they here on PCIe cards, the heavilly bastardised explanation was very helpful in understanding where they came about from. pretty interesting stuff. i think im gonna go and plunge down the rabbit hole of what floating point operations are next so i can get a better idea about what they are for thanks guys 

in kinda summary its somewhere between a cpu and a gpu for floating point maths, yeh?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 20, 2017)

Nya (meow)


----------



## lyra (Mar 22, 2017)

okay, so now i have what should be all the parts for my new build now that i have a new bios chip that supposedly has the latest bios on it.

i have an X5672 in an Asus P6X58D-E with a 980ti and 24gb (tried with 12gb and a single stick. still didnt work) of ECC ddr3

i press the power button and all the fans spin up and the hdd makes working noises then after a few seconds the gpu fans stop (apart from an occasional rotation or two) and the hdd falls silent. the DRAM light also comes on.

once it gets into this state nothing i do has any response. holding the memOK button does nothing, holding the power button does nothing. its the exact same situation i was in with the original bios chip.

i have tried with my E5520 also and got the same results even though the stepping is the same as an i7 920 :/

im really lost here. could it be cause i have a weird xeon? (it says N/A for the msrp on ARK so is it some kind of special oem cpu?) could the bios chip i got just have the standard original bios? could the motherboard be knackered all together?

pls help. i dont wanna have to go for plan b which was go over to the dark side and get an i5 D:

UPDATE: i went and got 3 2gb sticks of normal ddr3 and the exact same problem persists. this has really got me stumped


----------



## FilipM (Mar 22, 2017)

Interesting, I'm pretty certain that the bios you got is not the latest version. Do you have a spare 920 so that you can flash the bios?

ECC ram might not work at all, I think you might need to mod the bios for that.


----------



## lyra (Mar 22, 2017)

i can only imagine its not actually the latest bios. i picked up some normal ddr3 today to check if it works (its really cool, its old kingston hyperX with the huge heatsink and anodised blue, it looks cool with my old school baby blue motherboard) 

i might be able to borrow a 920 off CAPSLOCKSTUCK and hopefully i can flash the bios with that

its getting stressful now cause im halfway through the window that ebay buyer protection give D: it was listed as working but if its hooperjooped i really dont wanna be stuck £80 down with a dead board


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2017)

Well,  having fun with this system at 4.8.  Much snappier than my x58 system was.  Probably helps that my ssds have sata3 now.  Now going to throw a wrench into it...  I need more ram so
getting another matching 16gb kit.  So I'll have 8 sticks total,  hope my imc is as strong as my cpu's oc potential!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 23, 2017)

I'll see what I can do with mine, as I've said LinX has been weird but I haven't had any problems or lock-ups yet for a few days...I've even lowered the voltage in the bios, still going strong. I'll get on it after the weekend, I hope for 4.5 hehe


----------



## alucasa (Mar 23, 2017)

My plan for dual E5-2683 v3 rig has been put on halt for the moment.

... After Ryzen's release, high-end Xeon prices went up... It was 450 CAD but now it's 530 CAD. Darn it.


----------



## lyra (Mar 23, 2017)

alrighty... i emailed the people who sold me my new bios chip and they confirmed that it is  version 0803 which is the latest... 

so does anyone wanna buy an x58 motherboard?  or swap it for one that would work? cause i guess all hope is lost now. unless there is a way to force the cpu to work with some custom bios or something? gaaa i dont wanna have to get an i7 T^T


----------



## FilipM (Mar 24, 2017)

Got the RAM from 1600 rated to 2100MHz at CL11 atm, gained about 1000-1500MB/s read and 3000MB/s on copy speeds...never thought it would do 2100


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2017)

This is what I settled on. Somehow still slower than my old ram @ 1600 (9-9-9-24). I can't find which combination of sub-timings is making all the difference.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Nvidia invested heavily into CUDA while AMD was letting OpenGL to do the job for free. OpenGL is opensource.


Mix up with OpenGL with OpenCL?



lyra said:


> i think im gonna go and plunge down the rabbit hole of what floating point operations are next so i can get a better idea about what they are for thanks guys
> 
> in kinda summary its somewhere between a cpu and a gpu for floating point maths, yeh?


GPU's are also a big hit with the neural networking you've likely seen, and heard in the news.


----------



## lyra (Mar 28, 2017)

I FINALLY DID IT!!!

the new chip i got had the right bios on and the board and chip and everything worked but i needed to have a cpu that the old bios worked with so that it could turn on and realise there was a new bios chip in it and it sort itself out with that done i just stuck my xeon in and it worked! my ECC ram doesnt seem to wanna work though so rip 24gb of ram, 6 will have to do for now


----------



## FilipM (Mar 29, 2017)

Excellent! Usually ECC ram doesn't work with normal boards, but I think I saw someone running a modded bios on an X58 P6T Deluxe with ECC Ram, however I wouldn't recommend doing such things. Sell the ECC on ebay and buy normal Ram (atleast 12GB) with the money, babushka will love it


----------



## lyra (Mar 29, 2017)

yeah i have 12gb coming in the post. should be here tomorrow. but damn, makes me sad that i had to spend about 70 quid on some memory when i got twice as much for half the price with my ecc memory  oh well thats economics, there is a much bigger second hand market for non ecc memory than there is old server memory


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2017)

Is anyone here running a 1366 Xeon at 5.0ghz ?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2017)

Well guess my xeon has a pretty strong imc... 8 sticks of ram at full speed!  Only 32gbs worth,  but still better than 16...




I found out much to my horror that one stick is a ripjaws x,  and the rest were z.  Took mem ok button and some tweaking to do.
http://valid.x86.fr/uhxtx1


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is anyone here running a 1366 Xeon at 5.0ghz ?



That's hard for a daily


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2017)

I run my X5670 at 4.4 so i backed off a bit for everyday use. The must intensive thing i do is GTA V and the average cpu use is about 60% with h/t on and my temps still stay good with H100 pump and 120mm rad and 2 fans





 




I'm looking at quads, specifically X5677 and X 5687.....40 quid or 60. 

The X5677 makes most sense but i really want a 5.0ghz cpu.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> X5677 makes most sense but i really want a 5.0ghz cpu.


That's going to be difficult to obtain on a older X56xx Westmere chip.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

It's not that can't me done, it's how long will it last...you are looking at 1.45V+ for those speeds.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The X5677 makes most sense but i really want a 5.0ghz cpu.




X5687 - stock 3.60 GHz turbo 3.86, and because i know you are good Overclocking Xeons i bet you get it at 5.0GHz

Second option: X5698 - stock 4.40GHz but i don't think 2 cores will be enough for you 



biffzinker said:


> That's going to be difficult to obtain on a older X56xx Westmere chip.



Not if you pair 2 x X5698 and i bet it could be done with a single X5687, of course for that you need a good 1366 socket board.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2017)

Cinebench R 15 record is 4.9ghz for both of them ( at the moment)

http://hwbot.org/submission/3357350_12ax7_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5677_777_cb


http://hwbot.org/submission/2853503_aleslammer_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5687_754_cb/


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Cinebench R 15 record is 4.9ghz for both of them ( at the moment)



But you are you and i trust you


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

X5660 record is at 5.1...just sayin


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2017)

FilipM said:


> X5660 record is at 5.1...just sayin



24/7?


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 1, 2017)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 85550
> This is what I settled on. Somehow still slower than my old ram @ 1600 (9-9-9-24). I can't find which combination of sub-timings is making all the difference.


Your North Bridge Clock sucks (which is IMC/L3 clock FYI).




PS.
RAM capacity 18GB : http://valid.x86.fr/aiu6lt
tRFC = 100.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2017)

FilipM said:


> X5660 record is at 5.1...just sayin


I don't believe it. 



agent_x007 said:


> Your North Bridge Clock sucks (which is IMC/L3 clock FYI).


Does it have to run in sync with the CPU cores clockspeed or is it on a separate clock domain?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

IT is a separate domain. I was getting over 28K memory copy / over 26K memory read with northbridge speed on 3200 mate. What QPI voltage you running for that speed?


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 1, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Does it have to run in sync with the CPU cores clockspeed or is it on a separate clock domain?


On 45nm Bloomfield (I'm using), Uncore must be synced to DRAM Frequency with minimum 2:1 speed (over effective DRAM), on 32nm Westmere and LGA 1156 it's 3:2 minimum (if I remember correcly).

PS. My QPI/DRAM = 1,475V (it is C0/C1 revision 45nm chip and 3x2GB + 3x4GB RAM configuration after all )


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

Holy mother of QPI voltage...may i also ask why you running CR2?


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 1, 2017)

Because IMC working with 6 memory sticks I'm using "doesn't like" 1T with that kind of NB clock 
1T for stable operation requires NB=3200/3333MHz, and from my tests that 400-500MHz faster NB was actually better in AIDA64 RAM tests vs. CR1T with slower NB clock.

Kinda high QPI, but it is Prime95 1h stable tho  :
http://i.imgur.com/oIvyoPU.png

PS. In past (2009-2012) I used i7 920 D0 with NB Clock of 4GHz+ and ~1,52V QPI voltage (8GB 2GHz CL8 RAM)


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

My TRFC by SPD is at 232 for 2100MHz on the ram. In the bios. I cant go over 160, and it gives me problems (cant boot)... hmm


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 1, 2017)

Higher frequncy makes high tRFC a must.
You are clocked ~233MHz higher after all + memory I'm using isn't exactly generic as well (6x 2000MHz CL9, all 2000MHz CL9 CR1T capable @ 1,65V).


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2017)

Off to the bios I go


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok.

Cpu at 21x210
NB(QPI) at 3565
RAM at 2100 (10-12-11-1T)

25500 read / 21700 write / 26600 copy

I plug in the old ram (3x2GB), dont change anything and i get this:

29200 read / 22350 write / 34500 copy

Ps. tRFC on the "old" ram is 98 at 2100MHz.

Pps. Why the F*** is there such a big difference?


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 2, 2017)

Meanwhile I tested my 12GB RAM @ 1T :



Pretty much this is the end of my chip (NB clock @ 4GHz is a "NO GO" zone for C0/C1 revision).
Above result was done with QPI/DRAM = 1,5V 
tRFC = 143



FilipM said:


> Ps. tRFC on the "old" ram is 98 at 2100MHz.
> 
> Pps. Why the F*** is there such a big difference?


Because some DRAM chips simply suck.
Also 2GB/module is easier to drive than 4GB/module.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2017)

Impressive scores indeed! No degradation issues at 1.5V QPI? Or is it just a quick test run

I will definately look into this issue, I might end up buying new ram completely.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 2, 2017)

Quick run, I don't use 1,5V QPI 24/7 (it's silly, since actual gain is small and possible problems quite big).
From what I used, ~1,45V should be fine within CPU life span of few years (at least on 45nm CPU's).
Much depends on what settings you will be running RAM/Uncore (you may not need that much QPI voltage for just a bit less MHz on Uncore).

Valid of my 3,93GHz OC : http://valid.x86.fr/b3db0g

PS. I found this table :




It's for Core i7 900 series (32nm).
Source : http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...op-processor-series-32nm-datasheet-vol-1.html

And this is for 45nm Xeon 5500 series :
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-5500-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

and Core i7 900 series (45nm) one :
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...desktop-processor-series-datasheet-vol-1.html

Interesting stuff 

But most interesting is Xeon 5600 series dataspec, max voltage table is on page 31 (had to use my google drive, since Intel doesn't have it [?]) :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzaczsN8lPFQNEJlVWoyWDM1RE0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2017)

I have tried all the timing solutions, no luck...however I tried something else: I put the 6GB kit and 12GB kit together, so running 18GB in total.

 2100 is a no-go now but at 1680 with 9-9-9-24-1T now I get:

26000 read / 22500 write / 29000 copy...Interestink, very interestinK


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, since Uncore is kinda slow, very high DRAM speed is pointless (at least that's how I see it).
How's memory latency ?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2017)

At 1680 its 53.0ns...2100 is at 51.6ns. Uncore is at 3570MHz with 1.35V on QPI


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2017)

I think I may have found why the RAM is slower: The old ram DIMMs were Dual Rank, the new ones are Single Rank. I think that explains it.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 2, 2017)

That might be it. 
All my DIMMs are Dual Rank.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2017)

Regarding RAM performance on X58.

Source: https://blogs.oracle.com/jnerl/entry/update_to_configuring_and_optimizing


PS. 6GB Kit at 2100, smashed my old CB R15 score, over 1040CB now whilst remaining at 4.4Ghz...


----------



## Techninja (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi guys and ladies,

I've got a little problem:
I just recently bought a dx58so with 12 gb of ram (3x4) and replaced the i7 920 for a x5650. Now i'm trying to OC this cpu but my ram is doing some weird stuff, Im only able to run it on stock settings even the XMP-settings won't work. after a lot of research and some trial and error the following setting would boot also:

16 uncore / 6 core multiplier (16 can get to 20 but moving 6 to 8 will make it unstable although the memory will only be clocked at +/- 1300mHz)

afther that the following settings (top to bottem): 9-9-9-24-140-(5-10-5-5-40-20) (tCL-tRCD-tRP-tRASmin-tRFC-tRRD-tWR-tWTR-tRTP-tRC-tRAW)
From the last 6 numbers (in brackets) I only changed 40 from 32 (if i remember correctly). but the 5th number (tRFC) looks pretty high to me (it's at its maximum), but chaning it to 130 makes the ram unstable (again). the first 4 i just set to stock but was 8-8-8-20 when put on auto. The voltage is 1.54v (stock if im right) and QPI 1.275v stock 1.150 (but not 100% sure). when set command rate to auto it will run 1t (2t not tried).

bclk is 182 4.19gHz with 1.3V (1.275 with CPU-Z) and max around 63-65 degrees (MSI afterburner). 4.4 wil get me almost 75 degrees. cooled with hyper 212X and two fans.
mem: crucial ballistix sport 1600 
At 1.1mhz because like above stated multipier to 8 will make the system unstabel also with 1.62v.
IOH is at 1.225v

my questions any setting i've set wrong (fist time bclk overclocking anything)?
What voltage can i savely run QPI and IOH on and what do these settings mean (that's the reason why i stopped because i dind't dear to get those higher)?
The heatsink besides my cpu is getting pretty hot also with the small blue LED fan installed, is this normal?
And can you help me fix my ram issues?

I'll try to post some foto's tomorrow, if i spelled something wrong or made some grammatical mistakes or something is not clear (or also typed wrong) please let me know (I'm not a native English speaker/nor writer ;-). I hope I've found the right place to get some answers and this is the right place to ask these questions, if not I'm really sorry.

Kind regards,
Techninja.

*P.S. *I did my best to research most of these issues but most of the oc-guides don't seem to apply to this mobo because of different names and settings in the intel bios (at least thats what it seems like to me).


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 4, 2017)

QPI max is 1,4V (Intel spec sheet).
But you shouldn't need that.
Values between 1,3-1,35V will be fine for 24/7.
IOH can get toasty around 1,3V, but voltage wise it can take it no problem (*if it's cooled properly*).
Cooling is the biggest problem in IOH case. If it's hot (70C+), you reached your safe voltage for it.

As for stability :
Q1 : What is your NB/Uncore clock ?
Q2 : What is your QPI clock ?
(use CPU-z to check those)
Also, can you upload a screenshow of CPU-z's "SPD" tab ?
It will show us exact RAM you have.

AUTO settings confusion :
DRAM Frequency of 1333MHz is max that will be use, because that's the official limit on Xeon X5650.
It's also the reason why you get CL8 on Auto timings (lower frequency = lower timings as standard, as saved in SPD profiles). 
If you want more, you have to set it yourself (with DRAM Frequency, first four timings + Command Rate and memory voltage).


----------



## FilipM (Apr 5, 2017)

Damn, so close to that 1100CB....Im gonna get it one day


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 5, 2017)

you pipped @Schmuckley 



 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2518056_schmuckley_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5660_1083_cb/


----------



## FilipM (Apr 5, 2017)

http://hwbot.org/submission/3512636_filipm_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5660_1090_cb/

Done 


PS. Where are those 6 core Raisins (Ryzens) now, lol


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> PS. Where are those 6 core Raisins (Ryzens) now, lol


Rise+Zen - Ryzen, that's the way I'm reading the name. AMD sure weren't referring rye bread with the first part.


----------



## Techninja (Apr 5, 2017)

I was wrong about the 4.2 and 185 bclk it is around 175 now. Because the 4.2 oc was running pretty hot (75C).
It's running +/-3.85 and +/- 4.0 boost. I hope this is the right info to help me.

thx for everyone that is willing to help me out,
Techninja


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to the Xeon Club @Techninja.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2017)

Ah frig!  Thought I had no usb3,  finally re-enabled it with legacy usb3 support off,  works!  Anyone moving up to x79 should watch for that.  I really wanted those 4 usb3 ports in the back to work.....
And welcome Techninja,  I just finished over a years use with a x5650 powered system,  I really enjoyed it.  They do produce stupid heat,  and in the end with my NH-D14 cooler stuck to 4.0ghz.
Same cooler on this cpu I'm at 4.7 24/7.....


----------



## Techninja (Apr 5, 2017)

Thx a lot though my temps are 62c on 4.0 but Deen tot rocket when going tot 4.2. Does anyone know the max temps that are  reasonable for daily use? And would a i5 6500 be An upgrade or a downgrade i mean most new games seem tot be able to use more cores?


----------



## __isomorph__ (Apr 5, 2017)

hi guys, new here... and looking towards my 1st build.  i want to build a workstation that has the fastest possible I/O, GPU power, and CPU power for when H264/265 encoding can't be done on the graphics card (depending which card is chosen, of course).  

the main purpose of the workstation is video post-production including editing, grading, vfx in 4K and lower.  with the possibility of significant upgrading when necessary to accommodate 8K workflow. the 2dary purpose is that of DAW (digital audio workstation). 

my problem is that there are so many different types of Xeons to choose from, i got no idea which ones to go with, not to mention the mobos.  

since a lot of storage needs to be accessible from the CPU and GPU, do you start by looking at mobos first and select those that offer the maximum number of I/O lanes for M2 and U2 NVMe drives?

or do you start with the mobos that allow dual-CPUs?

i am assuming that at the high-end, mobos will have at least 2 or more PCIe 3.0x16 slots for multi-GPU setups?


and what about OCing the DRAM and the CPU? what does one need to consider here?  VRMs and how many voltage phases?  

thanks for helping the noob amongst you.


----------



## Techninja (Apr 6, 2017)

Also pretty noobish certainly because i mostly game but won't the new ryzen cpu's fit the bill if you want possibility to upgrade?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2017)

Of course they might.  I am closely watching Ryzen.
I'll tell you the gods honest truth...  I want ryzen to deliver.
I ran amd cpus since the amd286.  I hated going to intel after the
athlon64 x2 to core2duo thing....  I so want to come back home!


----------



## Techninja (Apr 6, 2017)

seems like after the last bios update the performance has been increased dramaticaly


----------



## __isomorph__ (Apr 6, 2017)

Techninja said:


> Also pretty noobish certainly because i mostly game but won't the new ryzen cpu's fit the bill if you want possibility to upgrade?


not sure. i think that depends on  on the mobo.


----------



## __isomorph__ (Apr 6, 2017)

Techninja said:


> seems like after the last bios update the performance has been increased dramaticaly



could you please define 'dramatically'?


----------



## __isomorph__ (Apr 6, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Of course they might.  I am closely watching Ryzen.
> I'll tell you the gods honest truth...  I want ryzen to deliver.
> I ran amd cpus since the amd286.  I hated going to intel after the
> athlon64 x2 to core2duo thing....  I so want to come back home!



yeah, i hear ya.   but after reading this post from user L'Eliminateur on this board : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ks-at-memory-speed.231585/page-4#post-3623645

am not so sure anymore.  and after checking the Xeon prices--had no idea Xeon was that expensive!--looks like an i7-6900K might be a better choice. but the Z270 mobo doesn't offer as many PCIe lanes, and if i am not mistaken, not quad-GPU , but only 2 GPUs over x8.  so perhaps save money on the mobo and CPU and spend the saving on 2 Radeon Duo Pro?  is the 16TFLOP rating for real?


----------



## __isomorph__ (Apr 6, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Of course they might.  I am closely watching Ryzen.
> I'll tell you the gods honest truth...  I want ryzen to deliver.
> I ran amd cpus since the amd286.  I hated going to intel after the
> athlon64 x2 to core2duo thing....  I so want to come back home!



why the hell is this CPU release so confusing?!  i changed my mind again and am unashamedly making a 180 after viewing this vid:  








the numbers speak for themselves. i am now convinced Ryzen is the beast to tame. add to that an AMD Radeon Pro Duo (2x 8GB R9 Fury X GPUs GCN v3 Fiji architecture for a total of 16 TFLOPS single-float) and perhaps another one for 4 GPUs in 2 PCIe slots) or wait for whatever monster the VEGA cards will unleash upon this godforsaken planet, and well... we got ourselves like what seems a fairly decent system capable of real-time 4K video edition and 3D rendering.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2017)

I think Ryzen will end up making us really old amd fanbois proud.....  I just have to oc my sb-ep to the bitter end,  just like I envisioned it!
Wow,  that looks worse than it should,  heheh!


----------



## Techninja (Apr 8, 2017)

Hallo everyone again,

First thanks to Biffzinker for welcoming me and agent_x007 for your replay.
beside that here are my bios setting right know:


  

The problem as stated before is the ram it will say in bios and in cmd that it is running at 1051mHz although CPU-z (post above) will say it is running at 700 mhz tripple channel. This is pretty confusing to me. 175x6 = 600 + 450 = 1050 mhz ? The other problem arises when a multiplier of 8 (8 x 175 = 800 + 600 = 1400) will make the system unstable even with a voltage of 1.64 (or 1.62 not sure). Anyone who knows (or partially) what is going on it would be really nice to give me a hand with this problem. i'd appreciate it very much if you could find the time and will to help me.

Regards,
Techninja


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 8, 2017)

You are not the first user to have problems with memory multiplier on this board (DX58SO).
I guess it can be a BIOS bug, but I can't be sure.

Easiest way to find out if memory is running at 1060MHz or 1400MHz, is by checking memory bandwidth in AIDA64(Cache&Memory benchmark)/SiSoft Sandra/MaxxMEM2 :
1060MHz @ 192-bit = 25 440MB/s
1400MHz @ 192-bit = 33 600MB/s
If you get 25 440MB/s or more on memory read/copy, it means you already have 1400MHz clock (just as CPU-z suggest).
As for "8" mem multiplier instability : If in reality it's wrong by +2 (just as 6 multi can be), it's normal it's not stable - "10" would give you a memory speed of 1750MHz.
Try to set higher timings or higher memory voltage (just as if you wanted to run 1750MHz).

EDIT
My scores @1400MHz





And 1060MHz :


----------



## Techninja (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't think 1750 would be possible (1333 is max on this bord without oc of im right?). Thanks a lot for the tip about AIDA64 tried tot find such a programm but couldn't find one so i tried cmd but this seems tot just copy the bios. Thanks a lot for possibly the missing piece in the puzzel. Thanks a lot for your time and effort agent_x007.

Regards,
Techninja.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2017)

I can barely contain my excitement, one of these is on the way. Super cool and super rare. It is the basis of a build for my son. Hes not quite as excited as me but he will be when he sees this baby roar.


DFI Lanparty X 58


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2017)

That is sexy


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! 

What CPU?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2017)

I have E5620 on the shelf but i am aiming for X5687 if the BIOS plays nice. I know the E5620 will do 4.0ghz but i want a stab at 5.0ghz.


----------



## Techninja (Apr 12, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK,
Looks great in my opinion (ecstatics) although I probably lack the knowlage to know Just how good IT is ;-). Though 5.0 sounds amazing 4.4 is my max (for cooling at least).

Just another question has anyone ever had a x58 board fail? And is there some kind of life expectancy? Because these boards are Getting pretty old or are these boards that reliable?

Kind Regards,
Techninja.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2017)

X58's rarely fail...*knocks on wood*... still going strong since 2009 


On a side note:

GTX1080 - 535 Eur

GTX1080 Ti - 740 Eur


What should I go for? I can sell my GTX1060 for ~250.


----------



## Techninja (Apr 12, 2017)

Wouldn't you bottleneck you x58? I know this isn't an answer but i dont know the answer tot be fair... Though privé/performance wise: 535 x 1.35 = ~€720 out of my head si that would really matter. I think it depends on your resolution and money you want to spend. Getting ~€250 for a second hand 1060 might be a problem as far as i know.


----------



## Techninja (Apr 12, 2017)

To be honest i'm still not sure:




Although Aida seems to detect my ram also at 700/1400 mhz...

    

Don't think these are the same benchmarks though the write speed seems to be the same. But these results also don't seem conclusive. Any thoughts or possible answers are welcome .

Thanks for your help and time,

Techninja.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2017)

Techninja said:


> Wouldn't you bottleneck you x58? I know this isn't an answer but i dont know the answer tot be fair... Though privé/performance wise: 535 x 1.35 = ~€720 out of my head si that would really matter. I think it depends on your resolution and money you want to spend. Getting ~€250 for a second hand 1060 might be a problem as far as i know.




I know there will be / might be some bottleneck, but I do alot of sim racing on a tripple screen set (5760x1080), and I have to lower some of the graphics down, especially in full grids and packed races...and i think I will gain more than doing a CPU/MB/RAM.

Regarding ram performance, what is your NB speed?


----------



## Techninja (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not sure which clock is the nothbridge in my bios. Seem tot use all kinds of different names compared tot most mobos i've seen.But on page 96 you can see all my bios settings.

Looking at you resolutie (triple monitor) more gpu is always nice though like In said before i dont know if the cpu Will be able to use that power. Beside that I really dont know what frame you Will get now on a 1080 maybe nice to research? I assume you use 60Hz So that may determine your choise? Looking at it from a economical perspective "frames will likely get cheaper every generation" . So that might be a reason to go for a cheaper gpu because in the future you will probably pay less for each frame.

Little bit shorter but i think more useful ;-)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 12, 2017)

Techninja said:


> I'm not sure which clock is the nothbridge in my bios. Seem tot use all kinds of different names compared tot most mobos i've seen. But on page 96 you can see all my bios settings. Looking at you resolutie (triple monitor) more gpu is always nice though like In said before i dont know of the cpu Will be able to use that power. Beside that I really dont know what frame you Will get now on a 1080 maybe nice to research (?) I assume you use 60Hz (?) So that may determine your choise? Looking at it from a economical perspective "frames will likely get cheaper every generation" (of you understand what mean?). So that might be a reason to go for a cheaper gpu because in the future you will probably pay less for each frame (if that makes sense?). But this theory is depending a lot at improvement and competition which needs to be as strong as if now is regarding AMD/Nvidia to make cheap frames and does not take in consideration the 2e hand value of you gpu. I'm don't have the knowlage to say for certain which gpu Will hold the best value over time. I suspect the cheaper one because of can loose less value although i've seen in reality that "legaxy" of a card can mean it keeps it's value better.
> Though the last economical points arent really Clear because i cant predict the future (my glass ball stoped working today). It MIGHT (???) help you choise at least it did my best trying to look at a few possible views.
> 
> I hope it is usefull information. (Sorry pretty long )




can you add your specs please, it makes life so much easier for everyone

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## Techninja (Apr 18, 2017)

has anyone have/had some experiance the gtx 970 / r9 290 and x5650 @ 3.8 - 4.0? will it severely bottleneck in intensive single core games?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a GTX1060 and all of the benchmarks report no/very little bottleneck. Will move to 1080/1080Ti soon.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 19, 2017)

Just picked up a Xeon today, will post when it arrives here.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

( @basco )


We have a new addition to the family. It was released in March 2009













My son is having this board. To start its having E5620. 8gb ddr3. HD7970 and Extreme freezer pro cooler with cx500 psu.

I saw a X5670 sell for £36.00 on ebay today....i should have bought it....mine was 70.00....


----------



## Techninja (Apr 20, 2017)

You may want to look at AliExpress it's $50 it may only take a little longer. But why a 5670 and not a 5650?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2017)

Techninja said:


> But why a 5670 and not a 5650



£ 36.00 is $ 46.00 .....

i was looking for X5687 but the X5670 caught my eye as being a particulary good buy. 


 I've had 3 X5650 and currently use a X5670. The quad would be for my sons pc...we are aiming for 5.0 ghz with it


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 21, 2017)

Techninja said:


> You may want to look at AliExpress



Heard to many horror stories of people being ripped off and no support from them to ever recommend them to anyone except people i hate
At least Ebay/ paypal help you in disputes

Reputation is important in online Dealings their Rep Ain't so good or reliable


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 21, 2017)

Just got my Asus Rampage III EXTREME with Xeon X5650 and 12GBECC low profile Samsung memory, pictures are to big ill up load soon,


----------



## FilipM (Apr 22, 2017)

You sure ECC RAM is gonna work with that board?


----------



## lyra (Apr 22, 2017)

it says only non ecc ram on asus's website. i never managed to get ecc to work with my asus px58d-e, if you get it to work tell me how you did it


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 22, 2017)

lyra said:


> it says only non ecc ram on asus's website. i never managed to get ecc to work with my asus px58d-e, if you get it to work tell me how you did it



 Yeah its none ECC sorry my bad. I never seen such tinny memory sticks in my life. Edit how ever it does support it
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117231

 This is the specs for my CPU
_ECC Memory Support_ With the integrated DDR3 memory controller, the Intel Xeon X5650 processor enables three channels of ECC DDR3 memory, resulting in up to 32GB/sec memory bandwidth. 
"


----------



## lyra (Apr 22, 2017)

yeah i have a xeon but it didnt work on a consumer motherboard :/ perhaps ill try and fiddle around with something until it works one day but im pretty happy with jsut 12gb of normal at the moment

i still dont get why they dont work. they have the exact same number of pins and the memory controller is on the cpu, perhaps some bios fanagling would force it to work?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 22, 2017)

Wont boot with a Xeon. My mate in the woods has an i7 920 i can use to flash the BIOS  so all looking good so far.


----------



## lyra (Apr 22, 2017)

if your mate in the woods takes too long you can borrow mine.

how are you planning on hitting 5ghz? are you gonna go full wet with loads of radiators? cause my one chucks out a looot of heat, i could barely get it past 4ghz before it started hitting 90 on my big air cooler. but maybe i just have crappy silicon :/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 22, 2017)

lyra said:


> if your mate in the woods takes too long you can borrow mine.
> 
> how are you planning on hitting 5ghz? are you gonna go full wet with loads of radiators? cause my one chucks out a looot of heat, i could barely get it past 4ghz before it started hitting 90 on my big air cooler. but maybe i just have crappy silicon :/




Im hoping to get a X 5687 4c/8th base clock is 3.6ghz 

http://ark.intel.com/products/52578/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5687-12M-Cache-3_60-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wont boot with a Xeon. My mate in the woods has an i7 920 i can use to flash the BIOS  so all looking good so far.


Straight from manual :


> Note:
> *DO NOT populate DIMM2, DIMM4 and DIMM6. The system will not
> boot when DIMM is installed in one of these sockets.*


Basics :
ALL Nehalem based systems CANNOT BOOT from secondary DIMM's (usually the ones on left for each channel, check MB's Manual for exact info), if at least one of the primary DIMM slots isn't populated with RAM module.
That is by design, and there are no exceptions to this rule.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 22, 2017)

The error code is the same no matter which slot. I tried the first 3 slots.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)

FilipM said:


> You sure ECC RAM is gonna work with that board?



It actually depends on CPU rather than mobo. If CPU supports it, it will , since ECC or not, RAM will be electronically compatible.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 22, 2017)

Slots 1-3-5 are the 2nd, 4th and 6th slot, looking left to right. 

Maybe needs a bios upgrade.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 22, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Maybe needs a bios upgrade.



i know it does, it works with 920


----------



## FilipM (Apr 22, 2017)

Sweet, go on then


----------



## lyra (Apr 22, 2017)

i had one of them for a little while but my server didnt like it. it only liked max base speeds of 3.2 so thats why i have the x5672. fucking ebay seller never game me a refund. they jsut said it never showed up and paypal didn't help me out either.

should be a damn good processor


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 26, 2017)

Frustrating news.

My pal and his brother have hunted high and low for the i7 920. They managed to find a stack of well thumbed "Gentlemans' " magazines under the bed but no CPU. So, i have splashed out the princely sum of £ 4,00  ( free P & P) for W3520 which I am hoping will work with the current BIOS ...............we will have some overclocking fun and see where we go from there.
http://ark.intel.com/products/39718/Intel-Xeon-Processor-W3520-8M-Cache-2_66-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI


we will see if we can grab  the UK record for R 15 which currently stands at 4.90 ghz
http://hwbot.org/submission/3037150_jumper118_cinebench___r15_xeon_w3520_787_cb/


50 pence a thread for quality Intel silicon ............cool.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 26, 2017)

I had 752CB with 4.55GHz on my W3520, didn't bother going higher. 4.55GHz bench stable at 1.36-1.37V it was I think...Awesome clocker, but ran hot.

Atleast I think it was 752...you gonna make me put it back again and clock it 


PS. I ordered a 1080Ti FE. Let's see how much (if any) of a bottleneck the X5660 is. My 1060 overclocked is right up there on superposition, never dipped below 99% GPU usage.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 28, 2017)

Wanted to chime in, board has so many feature's..........


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 87139


Well Caps it's a start but where is the 5 GHz overclock you promised though?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Well Caps it's a start but where is the 5 GHz overclock you promised though?



thats a different chip and i dont know if i will find a bios to make that one work either. I needed something to put in there to flash the BIOS and this chip was only £ 4.00


i set it at 3.80ghz as a comparison for that other thread. I havent fiddled much with it yet, my priority is getting it doing at least something so my son can start using it.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

Bloomfield, eh.

Sure brings back memories... Actually, I don't recall much. Sorry.

Anyhow, all salute at Captain Badger at Royal Welsh Xeoneers platoon 11.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

I like it so far. The display code is "FF" it stands for Fuckin Fantastic


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 28, 2017)

Really Caps? Going for that retro feel in this age of SSDs, and your still using a HDD? Do I need to send a SSD your way?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

I haven't seen a LAN party splash screen in the better part of a decade if not longer(aside from @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  posts). iirc, the lp board i recall had 3 ram slots


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Really Caps? Going for that retro feel in this age of SSDs, and your still using a HDD? Do I need to send a SSD your way?




My son never complains about it. I could never go back, its painful.



jboydgolfer said:


> I haven't seen a LAN party splash screen in the better part of a decade if not longer(aside from @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  posts). iirc, the lp board i recall had 3 ram slots




6 slots.

i really enjoyed seeing the DFI splash screen.........


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

The last DFI mobo I had was way back in Sandy era, I think. It was an ITX motherboard. Since then they vanished like one of my ex-girlfriends.


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is anyone here running a 1366 Xeon at 5.0ghz ?



No. that's crazy.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

I had a roommate many many years ago who was complaining about his computers performance ,so i agreed to take a look at it.it was a definite sleeper PC.  He had no idea what he had.  He just wanted to get rid of it , and wanted me to build him a new one .  He ended up going with a 2600 K, custom loop, I believe it was a LAN boy case. I tried to convince him to keep the old PC but he destroyed it when I was away


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm running a ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution, X5675 @4.4GHz., MyDigitalSSD BPX M.2. Boot SSD. I've been running the board since it came out. I've had the i7-920 in it, the i7-960 and now the Xeon. I put the Xeon in last year.

https://www.techpowerup.com/img/08-10-10/31a.jpg


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

If my memories are serving me right, those Lanboy case wasn't cheap. Wasn't it a mATX case though?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Since then they vanished like one of my ex-girlfriends.


DFI appears to be alive just more focused on the industrial instead of the consumer market.
 
http://www.dfi.com/index.html


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> DFI appears to be alive just more focused on the industrial instead of the consumer market.
> View attachment 87158
> http://www.dfi.com/index.html



Looking at the website, I think they are done for consumer market. Their latest motherboard is for Haswell.

Makes me wonder what made them withdraw.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 28, 2017)

I see some boards for Skylake to Kabylake.

Here's one for A 7th Gen Intel CPU: http://www.dfi.com/products/product.html?productId=10082


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

So, not totally dead but chose to wear pants instead of mini skirts.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> If my memories are serving me right, those Lanboy case wasn't cheap. Wasn't it a mATX case though?



 It was an ATX mid tower @$200 at the time iirc


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It was an ATX mid tower @$200 at the time iirc



There was a Lanbox mATX carrying box version also. That's what I am remembering.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> There was a Lanbox mATX carrying box version also. That's what I am remembering.



oh , i wasnt aware of that. 
My buddy who had me build that PC with the Lanboy, was a autobody painter/mechanic, and he popped every rivet off that Lanboy, and custom painted the whole thing in his paint shop, in pearlescent. it looked Really nice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

4 quid FFS


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> oh , i wasnt aware of that.
> My buddy who had me build that PC with the Lanboy, was a autobody painter/mechanic, and he popped every rivet off that Lanboy, and custom painted the whole thing in his paint shop, in pearlescent. it looked Really nice.



Hmm, may have been a Lanboy box... I don't know. Can't recall clearly.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 28, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
One of the cores is up there now how about the rest of em?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

The CPU is so old that it has cancer !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 29, 2017)

alucasa said:


> The CPU is so old that it has cancer !




8 Intel threads at  4.2ghz, for 50 pence a thread....i trump your cancer with a pox on your knees inner thighs


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2017)

What voltage for 4.2?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Hmm, may have been a Lanboy box... I don't know. Can't recall clearly.



its all good. i didnt even know there was another version.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 29, 2017)

FilipM said:


> What voltage for 4.2?


Looks like *scrolls up* 0.944 @ 4.2 GHz. Wait that can't be right? 

Alright that's enough horsing around from me.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2017)

0.944 @ 4.2 is impossible, unless he found a 24K Golden chip. Trolling is fine, don't worry


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 29, 2017)

FilipM said:


> What voltage for 4.2?




1.26 v for 4.2ghz


i have upped the volts to get 4.3ghz






hottest core was nudging 70 c


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 29, 2017)

i have had a bit more of a fiddle

1.248 volts for 4.2ghz at 100 % load ( volts are set to auto)






The system idles at 101 w and under CPU load hits 230 w.

I am happy to leave it running at that for the time being. Todays task is to put it in a case and then i can think about cooling it a bit better.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2017)

Im sure you know this, the multi drops to 21 when all cores are loaded.

I had 4GHz at 1.18-1.19, 4.2 at 1.248-1.256, 4.3 at 1.3V on all cores using 21 multi. Yours seems similar to mine.


----------



## FilipM (May 11, 2017)

X58 and 1080Ti? Surely I must be mad....well I am yeah but, I've been testing a few games and I am surprised how well an X58 can push the 1080Ti

* iRacing, 5760 x 1080, every detail maxed out, 121FPS locked. Previously with the 1060, I had some of the details down to medium/low, and I still had occasional FPS drop and stuttering, especially on full grids.

* War Thunder, 1080P, every detail maxed out, FPS well in the 100's (That game wasn't an issue with the 1060 either)

* Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six - Siege, 1080P again, all details maxed out including HD Texture pack (Total game DL size is over 70GB), GPU usage is maxed out all the time. The inbuilt benchmark shows:

- Min fps: 88.7
- AVG: 120-150 depending on scene
- Max: 254.9

X58 surprised me again. And due to NB overclocking (on which I'm sure none of the reviews covered back in the day, since 6 core parts were Xtreme versions anyway), I think it can beat a 2600K aswell.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2017)

My latest acquisition and addition to my WCG crunching machines.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> My latest acquisition and addition to my WCG crunching machines.
> 
> View attachment 87804




what cooler are you using?


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> what cooler are you using?


Antec C400
IMO it's quite good looking with it's black top and copper base, the blue LED on the fan sets it off.
It had better reviews and cools more efficiently than the Hyper 212 Evo, and is around the same price.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

I have crossflashed my P6T Deluxe V2 to the latest bios from P6X58D-Premium. Everything works, no warnings, no sound card (PCI slot) issues like with the P6TWS bios.

On a side note, bonuses from this bios:

- QPI Slow mode
- RAM voltage can now be set directly to 1.65V. Otherwise it was 1.64-->1.66
- My CPU temps have gone down, testing blend in Prime95, in exactly the same room my CPU temp has gone down 2C.
- Whole system feels snappier and boots a few sec quicker.

Haven't exploited anything else atm.


----------



## R00kie (May 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I have crossflashed my P6T Deluxe V2 to the latest bios from P6X58D-Premium. Everything works, no warnings, no sound card (PCI slot) issues like with the P6TWS bios.
> 
> On a side note, bonuses from this bios:
> 
> ...


What did you use to do so? I still haven't managed to crossflash my P6TD Deluxe.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

Afudos engineering sample on a boot-able USB, works flawlessly 

You need the Bios file and the AFUDOS exe in the USB, boot from it and you will be greeted with a lovely DOS window, lol

The command is:

afudos /iBiosFileName.rom / pbnc /n


Wait for it to finish, then restart PC. It might not boot instantly, but turning it off and back on fixes that.


Bios Report: This bios allowed me to use CAS8 at the same CPU/QPI speed, albeit the timings are 8-10-9-27 vs 9-9-9-24 before. Combined with the lower RTL values (Round Trip Latency)  which can be used in this combination (in the low 60's vs mid to high 60's before), the bandwidth is higher but, only a few hundred MB/S (500 tops). RTL values in this bios can be precisely tuned to the desired value, unlike previously where it was an offset (either advance or delay).

In my testing so far, the second value in the main timings, which is the tRCD can play a big role in IMC stability. 9-9-9-24 seems more stressful on the IMC vs the 8-10-9-27 that I am using now. I have lowered my IOH values to 1.10V and running Prime95 in Blend at the moment.

I think 8-10-9-24 or 8-10-8-24 or 8-10-8-27 is where I will settle.


----------



## R00kie (May 16, 2017)

Did you use FreeDOS to initialize it, or something else? When I've tried, it started up normally and then crashed midway copying files with a low on memory error.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

http://linas.16mb.com/creating-a-bootable-usb-drive/

I used this guide on how to create a boot-able usb 

I also put the command in the previous post.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2017)

I didnt know XFX made X58 boards. Pretty snazzy looking.







http://xfxstorage.com/Support/Manuals/intel/(XFX)Intel X58 Series_Rev10 081120.pdf


----------



## FilipM (May 18, 2017)

You ran out of mice?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2017)

FilipM said:


> You ran out of mice?



we are all moused up now


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> we are all moused up now


----------



## FilipM (May 19, 2017)

Bought some Kingston ValueRam DDR3 1600, 3 sticks of 8GB, just out of curiosity.

The ram is rated at 1600MHz, 11-11-11-30-2N at 1.5V

It can do 9-9-9-24-1N at 1680MHz with 1.5V easy...and it outperforms my HyperX modules...wtf did I just buy?!


24GB running pretty fast. And its dual rank aswell.



This has to be the cheapest looking ram ever. Now off to put some heatsinks on them, if i can frankenstein it 


EDIT:

 

Frankensteined


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

Is there a 1366 version of these?



 



 

Needs to fit on here


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2017)

Which heatsink model, and brand is it? @CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

Ita a Xigmatek. I dont know the model as it is pretty old. I have searched google and google images. Its a really good cooler.


----------



## natr0n (May 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ita a Xigmatek. I dont know the model as it is pretty old. I have searched google and google images. Its a really good cooler.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88215
> ...




zip ties in X formation ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

natr0n said:


> zip ties in X formation ?




that is last option. i would prefer to find a bracket. It has those 2 lovely screw holes available.


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2017)

Been looking but so far no luck finding anything.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

Dont try too hard....i already did before i asked here. 

Given that these type of fittings are pretty universal i thought it would be easy enough...AM3 fitted ok as did 1156. I have dug deep in my (well organized ) boxes and i havent found anything. If it came with a 1366 fitting or adapter i am sure i would have kept it.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ita a Xigmatek. I dont know the model as it is pretty old. I have searched google and google images. Its a really good cooler.



Xigmatek HDT-S1283 

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=2

EDIT- I might have those 1366 brackets in my parts box....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> Xigmatek HDT-S1283
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=2




Brilliant. You know where its going too... It doesnt show or say anything about a 1366 fitting unfortunately.

I knew it was a good cooler, when i had it on an overclocked Athlon ii x4 630 the fan barely moved , even under load

_the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 heatsink maintains a temperature of 16.8°C over ambient (for 50.7dBA noise) at full fan speed. This is an excellent result for an Intel heatsink, and thrusts the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 heatsink to the _number one position_ in fact!_


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2017)

In that case he might be better off with this for mounting on LGA 1366.





http://www.ncix.com/detail/ack-i736...t LGA1366 775 for HDT-S963 HDT-S1283 RS-S1283


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

the  outside holes of these parts






Edit

anyone got some?


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> anyone got some?


I had the full kit but I'm not sure if I still do

I do have the cooler and the mounts for one of these:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2693

Really sweet cooler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> I had the full kit but I'm not sure if I still do
> 
> I do have the cooler and the mounts for one of these:
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2693
> ...




it looks like a different fitting to me. The ones that Biff showed are the ones.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it looks like a different fitting to me. The ones that Biff showed are the ones.


It's completely different (newer model w/black powder coated finish)- However, I have that model cooler and all of the mounting hardware sitting in front of me 

I had the adapter kit @biffzinker posted but am not sure if I still do... I will try to look for it


----------



## FilipM (May 24, 2017)

I finally made the move to Windows 10 on an SSD for good. My cpu load temps have gone down in the same room by a few degrees. Anyone else had this? I'm hitting 71-72C now testing Small FFT in Prime, where as previously I was at 76C...


----------



## biffzinker (May 24, 2017)

Improved Multi-Thread performance within Windows 10 may have something to do with the temperature drop or it's more aggressive with the power management? It's why I switched power profile from balanced to high performance. The cores still drop to the C7 state on there own. I noticed the CPU package drops to only C2 state though.

Edit: Changing power profiles within Windows Control Panel - Power Options for the older Xeon CPU may or may not work however.


----------



## FilipM (May 24, 2017)

Hmm could be. I always run my OS in high performance mode, Vista, 7 and 10. When I do these tests I have all power saving features in the bios off, including C states, C1E and Speedstep. 


The P6X58D bios adds offset voltage - when I enable C1E both cpu speed and voltages drop down. Something that wasn't possible before. Saweet.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 24, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Improved Multi-Thread performance within Windows 10 may have something to do with the temperature drop or it's more aggressive with the power management? It's why I switched power profile from balanced to high performance. The cores still drop to the C7 state on there own. I noticed the CPU package drops to only C2 state though.
> 
> Edit: Changing power profiles within Windows Control Panel - Power Options for the older Xeon CPU may or may not work however.



X 5670 on High Performance


----------



## biffzinker (May 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> X 5670 on High Performance
> 
> View attachment 88344


That's nothing Caps, try this on for size. How low can you go?




Edit: Show me what HWiNFO64 has to say.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 24, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> That's nothing Caps, try this on for size. How low can you go?
> View attachment 88345



nothing like that, thats for sure. I lowered my overclock today because the weather so warm.

My lowest idle was 35C and hottest 68C after 3 hours of GTAV @ 4.3ghz. I havent plugged my wattmeter in with my new GPU, i will do that tmrw.


----------



## biffzinker (May 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> nothing like that, thats for sure. I lowered my overclock today because the weather so warm.
> 
> My lowest idle was 35C and hottest 68C after 3 hours of GTAV @ 4.3ghz. I havent plugged my wattmeter in with my new GPU, i will do that tmrw.


Same here for my overclock, the outside 18C-22C temperatures have forced me to knock my overclock back to 4.6 GHz @ 1.23 mV. Honestly I don't notice the drop at all but the CPU temps are much better.


----------



## FilipM (May 25, 2017)

I'm tryin to get this thing around 4.5GHz stable, but it needs 1.4-1.41V on the Vcore, I'm not sure its worth it. Might aswell leave it at 4.4


----------



## FilipM (May 26, 2017)

X79 Xeon combo? Which chip is the one to go for?


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2017)

FilipM said:


> X79 Xeon combo? Which chip is the one to go for?



Which Motherboard?

If Asus Sabertooth here: 
http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/SABERTOOTH_X79.html


----------



## FilipM (May 26, 2017)

P9X79 is the MB in question


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2017)

FilipM said:


> P9X79 is the MB in question



https://www.asus.com/it/Motherboards/P9X79/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## FilipM (May 26, 2017)

Grazie


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Grazie



Prego


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2017)

I was thinking if buy something like this:






The problem is that it would be too loud/noisy and for sure it will use more than 700W, one option would be watercooled but that's a lot to do.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2017)

what would you use it for
suggestion porn Server  for TPU Members


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> what would you use it for
> suggestion porn Server  for TPU Members



Crunching


----------



## FilipM (May 26, 2017)

You gonna watch VR porn again?


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2017)

FilipM said:


> You gonna watch VR porn again?



That's why i need all those Cores my main concern is power consumption


----------



## FilipM (May 26, 2017)

You might need a diesel generator


----------



## Gasaraki (May 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> Xigmatek HDT-S1283
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=2
> 
> EDIT- I might have those 1366 brackets in my parts box....



I had a Xigmatech one too but it was the 4 heatpipe one I think.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> I had a Xigmatech one too but it was the 4 heatpipe one I think.



Probably the *HDT-S1284EE* or the *Achilles S1284* 
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2302

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2287


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2017)

i googled Xigmatech 4 heatpipe and it showed me this beautiful thing which has 7 heatpipes











https://www.overclockers.co.uk/xigmatek-orthrus-sd1467-heatpipe-cpu-cooler-140-mm-hs-026-xg.html


----------



## biffzinker (May 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i googled Xigmatech 4 heatpipe and it showed me this beautiful thing which has 7 heatpipes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like two heatsinks working together as one.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 87170
> One of the cores is up there now how about the rest of em?


I think that is a bug in HWMonitor. Mine crept up to 27,000 for one core, a refresh reset it back to normal.


----------



## biffzinker (May 29, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I think that is a bug in HWMonitor. Mine crept up to 27,000 for one core, a refresh reset it back to normal.


I already knew it was a bug/miss read from HWMonitor, I was just being funny with our resident European Badger.
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## FilipM (May 29, 2017)

HWmonitor and Windows 10 produce funny readings on mine aswell, Win 7 was spot on


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 30, 2017)

I have a question for X58 platform.....
Ok,I could possible get mobo Asus P6T but bios on it is an older vers. so if I get this board and xeon(X5660)is it going to boot up with this cpu so that I can change bios later or do I need some old I7 920 first just to change the bios before I insert xeon?


----------



## lyra (May 30, 2017)

you will more than likely need a 920 to update the bios, i got an asus p6x58d-e with the old bios and i couldnt get it to work without putting a 920 in it even after replacing the bios chip with one with the latest bios on it.

also looking at the odd bit of computex coverage, specifically x299 motherboards of course, they say they will either support the core X or xeons. are they going to be made totally incompatable? before you could drop an extreme edition i7 or a xeon in any x99 board (within reason) workstation or not. itll be a shame to not be able to stick xeons in consumer boards anymore if that is so


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 30, 2017)

Hmm.....Thx for the info,then I will probably wait a bit more or stay with my FX for a while.....


----------



## lyra (Jun 1, 2017)

ill let you have my 920 for a fiver and shipping. i doubt im gonna be getting any other x58 systems in the future


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 2, 2017)

THX @lyra thats really nice from you but I didnt buy that X58 mobo anyway.......


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2017)

lyra said:


> i doubt im gonna be getting any other x58 systems in the future


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2017)

Your item departed a transfer airport in INTERNATIONAL, MIAMI, UNITED STATES on June 2, 2017 at 6:48 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2017)

Your item departed a transfer airport in HEATHROW, LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM on June 3, 2017 at 9:09 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


>



He's right... I got a X99 mobo for 100€ on fleabay. It has begun...


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 5, 2017)

alright guys, seeing all these tweak pics and talk makes me want to get back into tinkering again. there are so many s1366 Xeon chips for cheap, where do I begin? or would s2011 be better? I am looking best bang/buck/fun factor.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 5, 2017)

LiNKiN said:


> fun



X58 platform.

X5660/70/75/80/77/90/99 and so on.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 5, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DFI-DK-X58-...210364?hash=item25d77eeffc:g:Nk0AAOSwYlRZJ4XE

Good board/deal or nah?

Edit: Auction ended. 

Double Edit: Anyone have a motherboard/cpu combo for sell?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2017)

Bastards


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2017)

They are still bastards........bloody customs charges......


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> They are still bastards........bloody customs charges......
> 
> View attachment 88879


Extortionists. Holding it to ransom until paid.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2017)

I think they will deliver and give me a bill to pay.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think they will deliver and give me a bill to pay.



i was wrong.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i was wrong.
> 
> View attachment 88920


How much are the charges?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2017)

28 quid i think, made up of duty and VAT. I will be interested to find out how they did the valuation


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 28 quid i think, made up of duty and VAT. I will be interested to find out how they did the valuation


Based on you living in a fancy castle


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2017)

Ive got my back to the view this morning.....its pissing down.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 28 quid i think, made up of duty and VAT. I will be interested to find out how they did the valuation


Been caught out once before myself, think it was a shimian monitor and with the tax and vat it ended up no cheaper than buying local, but they had the monitor and wouldn't release it until I paid so kinda had me by the short and curlys


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 10, 2017)

The base the VAT based on what's written on the package.

Usual stuff... 21% VAT + Custom fees.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ahhhhhh guys i miss the Xeon days


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2017)

it should be here tomorrow


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

Its twins......


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

Does it also kill Mice  like its brother


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

i hope it doesnt kill keyboards, i'm rather fond of mine..



Big hugs and thanks to 
@Norton 
@T-Bob 

for feeding my addiction.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

Turns out they aren't identical twins


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

They look identical   apart from Gaudy  S/b Plate decoration


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 13, 2017)

One got a haircut it seems.

I should be getting my Asus Rampage III Gene with a W3680. I'm putting 3*4GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866/9 on it  Hoping to get something like 1866/6 and 4.7 GHz with volts xD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> They look identical   apart from Gaudy  S/b Plate decoration




At least i can tell them apart...


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Big hugs and thanks to
> @Norton
> @T-Bob
> 
> for feeding my addiction.....


Have fun with it.

Note- use that fan that @T-Bob sent carefully.... it's pretty freaky!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Have fun with it.
> 
> Note- use that fan that @T-Bob sent carefully.... it's pretty freaky!




The on/off switch will keep me entertained for hours.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Duality92 (Jun 13, 2017)

that PSU.... lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> that PSU.... lol




are Seasonic bad?


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> are Seasonic bad?



some are mediocre, but I was more referring to the rainbow spaghetti


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

i only want to see it boot, theres no HDD and its getting a much better, more power hungry GPU along with a better PSU.

This one is 350w, has no 6+2 connectors and only one 4 pin for the CPU so it is totally inadequate for the long term but ideal for today.

i hadnt really noticed the spaghetti, i think i was mesmerised by the fan...


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh it's fine for what you're using, don't get me wrong xD


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i think i was mesmerised by the fan...


Told ya!


----------



## infrared (Jun 13, 2017)

I love the green Ballistix Tracer sticks! Suits that motherboard perfectly.  I had some of the regular tracers and the LEDs working based on activity were really cool.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Corsair had some DDR2 like too, XMS2 PRO Series. (with activity LEDs)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

I dug out a 40gb laptop hdd with W7 on it, works fine, i will update it to W10 later. I have a WD 1tb to go with it long term but i might leave the 40gb drive for o/s.










EDIT

mouse is fine.....


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2017)

where da hex corez at?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> where da hex corez at?




i will probably keep this quad in it. 

@T-Bob left some BIOS settings at 4.0ghz so when i have the cooler properly attached i will just use his settings. At the moment the cooler is just sitting on it with an old Dell passive cooler added for weight.

My son has exactly the same cpu and mobo and we settled at 3.9ghz for his CPU with the cooler he has. It games lovely with HD 7970


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2017)

I just assumed with the current prices of the hex cores that you were going to put one in eventually.

I guess a quad core part would do just as well for what you're using.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

The BIOS  is very limited on cpu support. It will take the i7 hexs but not the Xeons

My cooling erection is a work of art. ......


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2017)

holy crap, which ear does that come from lol? P2 slot CPUs??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> holy crap, which ear does that come from lol? P2 slot CPUs??




Its handy, it weighs 439 grams so it applies a good amount of pressure. i have another similar one, we stand the kettle on it when it comes off the stove.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Big hugs and thanks to
> @Norton
> @T-Bob
> 
> for feeding my addiction.....


Have fun bud!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

T-Bob said:


> Have fun bud!




i had a massive grin on my face when i saw your saved CMOS settings in BIOS.........HERO...

edit

@T-Bob

best bit was, you gave your Mrs a lower overclock in her saved settings...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

@T-Bob 


i cant get RAM slot #3 to work. I have used slots 1,5 and 2 and have 6gb running in dual channel.


When slot #3 is populated the stick is recogized but not operable. The led lights remain static.  Obviously its not a major problem, just wondering if it worked ok for you.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @T-Bob
> 
> 
> i cant get RAM slot #3 to work. I have used slots 1,5 and 2 and have 6gb running in dual channel.
> ...



Try just shooting some isopropyl in the slot with a spray bottle after dusting it very gently with a small art paint brush (don't want to bend DIMM pins). Let it dry a day and retry, it might just still work.

Triple channel boards also sometimes had problems when the CPU cooler was on too tight, it'd cause warping and some slots to not work.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

5.2ghz on 2 cores and i havent even overclocked it......


i love hwmon


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 15, 2017)

dafuuu?

5.2 and 5.6? lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

i didnt even see the 5.6ghz

hahahahahahahahahaha even better.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 15, 2017)

god status. You'll take over hwbot with that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

17 Ghz ..........WORLD DOMINATION....


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 15, 2017)

all the single coar performanz.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2017)

I think this beats yours Caps, HWMonitor. 27046MHz FTW.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> Try just shooting some isopropyl in the slot with a spray bottle after dusting it very gently with a small art paint brush (don't want to bend DIMM pins). Let it dry a day and retry, it might just still work.
> 
> Triple channel boards also sometimes had problems when the CPU cooler was on too tight, it'd cause warping and some slots to not work.




i pulled them all out (again), gave them a wipe (again)  and swapped them around, l just reinstalled them and they are all working fine.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i pulled them all out (again), gave them a wipe (again)  and swapped them around, l just reinstalled them and they are all working fine.



Great


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2017)

i have it at 4.0 ghz and the mem is at 1560. My mate is dropping off a spare soundcard later so i will start using it for a while. I found the 1 TB WD Caviar green and i have just installed W 7. I will probably put W 10 on it when i get bored later.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2017)

@Caring1

i might start a 75.0 Ghz club on TPU


pretty good score on WEI too


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 16, 2017)

WEI master race.

Request HWBot to add it as a benchmark.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i might start a 75 Ghz club on TPU



You aint quite reached 75GHz   close tho


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You aint quite reached 75GHz   close tho




i cant wait to tell my wife and kids.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 16, 2017)

I told mine, they looked me wierd.

Maybe it was because my phrase started with "OMGz HE GOT ALL THE MEGAHURTZ, ..."


----------



## FilipM (Jun 16, 2017)

Holy mother of Hertz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2017)

nice Overclock


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 2, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i might start a 75.0 Ghz club on TPU


Can i join the club?
but, it should be named 1k giga hurts


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2017)

Any idea if a HP z400 X58 motherboard supports a xeon 5620 CPU or a X5650 ( or any X56** series CPU)
found a board with a W3503 2.40 GHz reasonably local for £15 (2 core CPU fitted but will take a 4 core up to W3570 3.20 GHz, 8MB cache, 1333 memory, 6.4 GT/s QPI, Quad-Core, HT,Turbo

board is rev 2 and comes with
586968-001 HP Workstation Z400 Motherboard System Board
CPU INTEL XEON W3503 2.40 GHz
2x ram samsung 2gb pc-3-10600e-09-10-e1


----------



## aussamc (Jul 11, 2017)

i have a duel xeon e5606 server that i am planing on putting a graphics card into. is the e5606 a good enough cpu to run some games at medium settings


----------



## lyra (Jul 11, 2017)

is the SR-2 the only dual socket 1366 board that overclocks? do you have to use setFSB on all the others? cause i have a dual socket board from my old server that could be used if games start gaining significant benefits from more cores.

how does something like setFSB work? is it really any point in trying?


----------



## lyra (Jul 11, 2017)

aussamc said:


> i have a duel xeon e5606 server that i am planing on putting a graphics card into. is the e5606 a good enough cpu to run some games at medium settings



is the one in your pfp the one you are talking about? that's a hp proliant ML350 g6?
 if it is then i had one and i would recommend getting a pair of x5672s as they are the fastest cpus that board will take. you can even just use 1 of them in socket 1 if you cant afford both CPUs right now,
i had that with a 980ti and it worked pretty good but i wouldnt really recommend much more than a 980 as i was bottlenecking in some games


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 11, 2017)

lyra said:


> is the SR-2 the only dual socket 1366 board that overclocks? do you have to use setFSB on all the others? cause i have a dual socket board from my old server that could be used if games start gaining significant benefits from more cores.
> 
> how does something like setFSB work? is it really any point in trying?


I would say: forget on overclocking if you are going to build 1366 dual socket (server) pc
saying server because too much dual socket 1366 boards are server oriented
If you like overclocking buy workstation or desktop MB and some fast processor like w3690 ...just saying

and friendly advice, set FSB is not for anyone, it can freeze pc in a moment if you do something wrong
Better use BIOS to overclock Cpu more than any software solution


----------



## lyra (Jul 16, 2017)

Laki89 said:


> If you like overclocking buy workstation or desktop MB and some fast processor like w3690



i already have a x5672 and an x58 board that i have an alright overclock on, i was kinda just thinking of the future as things are likely to be able to use more threads but the x5600 series xeons dont quite have the legs at stock speeds. also the sr-2 is total pornography, oh well ill prolly just get a newer xeon perhaps on x99 when i need to get a new computer.


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 18, 2017)

i think same, for what you need only 2001 v... fits your wishes


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 23, 2017)

Thx to the Mining Madness I sold my Rx 470 for 330€ and instead of it I get GTX 970 for 210€ also for 120€ that I earn I get my hands on Xeon E5645 and excellent Asus p6x58d premium mobo....Still waiting for some cheap&good cooler as my rig is on the open atm and works on 3Ghz anyway even like this is faster then my FX 8300(4.2Ghz)in Firestrike for more then 20%.....


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2017)

Laki89 said:


> I would say: forget on overclocking if you are going to build 1366 dual socket



Wrong advice.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 23, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wrong advice.


I have a dual xeon x5670 build and I cannot overclock it on my supermicro x8dth-if 
It still kicks ass though, x58 Is amazing.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I have a dual xeon x5670 build and I cannot overclock it on my supermicro x8dth-if
> It still kicks ass though, x58 Is amazing.



Yeap, because you don't have the right MotherBoard.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 23, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yeap, because you don't have the right MotherBoard.


I forgot about the evga srt classy. That thing is amazing.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I have a dual xeon x5670 build and I cannot overclock it on my supermicro x8dth-if
> It still kicks ass though, x58 Is amazing.


Server boards have very limited Overclock capability
for duel 1366 xeons  you need a workstation board like the EVGA SR2
Single 1366 Xeons on a suitable desktop board easily Overclock  on average 40% (3.5Ghz or more with GOOD COOLING )


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I forgot about the evga srt classy. That thing is amazing.



I had one and my clever Dog damaged it a month latter i bought another one and i still have it, looking for a few more to collect it.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 23, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I had one and my clever Dog damaged it a month latter i bought another one and i still have it, looking for a few more to collect it.


Sell it for parts?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Sell it for parts?



I prefer to keep it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 23, 2017)

I had a question, I see ppl. pushing Xeons(x58 6c/12t) beyond 4,0Ghz with Voltages between 1,30V-1,45V and thats ok but I am curious whats the lowest V usage for freq between 3,7-4,0Ghz where this Cpu can works good&stable?And yes I am aware that not all CPU are the same just curious for some of yours experience,also  I prefer a bit lower  speed but lower V usage&heat........


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2017)

I cant help with that.....mine is always at more than 4.0ghz.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I cant help with that


Sure you could Caps, doesn't mean you have to stay at 3.7/4.0 GHz. What's the lowest voltage you can hit while at 3.7/4.0 GHz?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh sure i can, but not now.

What i could have said is that i dont have any experience because i havent tried. 

Here is a snip i have of mine at 4.0ghz. Its 00.30 here and its already past my bedtime


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok Guys I mount cooler after all I found cheap Hyper TX3 EVO so far on 1,240V working fine on 4,118Ghz but on heavy load applications like cinebench temps go High max on 83c is that safe or not?
Also I just did run In Fire Strike....score was excellent,this CPU is beast....I could not pass before 9k with FX 8300 OC on 4,2Ghz with this thing it was easy 11,667 score.....so thats 30% improvement....I am so happy!!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 28, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> High max on 83c is that safe or not?



thats fine for benching, i wouldnt be happy 24/7.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey guys do you think a E5-2650 V1 is worth buying


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2017)

If the price is reasonable and you have a suitable use for it then yes 8 core 16 threads 2Ghz turbo to 2,8Ghz is worth considering


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> If the price is reasonable and you have a suitable use for it then yes 8 core 16 threads 2Ghz turbo to 2,8Ghz is worth considering


Guys has two going for $50


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys has two going for $50



if you can spare $50 for the 2 go for it Bite his hand off


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> if you can spare $50 for the 2 go for it Bite his hand off


I can come up with it


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2017)

if you get both   i am sure you could sell one here at TPU for $50 ( thats a free one for you )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2017)

It's sandy based


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2017)

$50 for a 8 core 16 thread Socket 2011 Still a Bargain for some one


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> $50 for a 8 core 16 thread Socket 2011 Still a Bargain for some one


What are some good X79 boards ?

Been awhile since I looked at the socket


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 29, 2017)

Cannot help you on that Still on X58


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 29, 2017)

How does an i7 3930k compare to a xeon x5650? Just got a x79 system with a i7 3820 and was thinking about seeing if I could get a 3930k for around 80 USD on eBay. Just curious about the performance difference.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> How does an i7 3930k compare to a xeon x5650? Just got a x79 system with a i7 3820 and was thinking about seeing if I could get a 3930k for around 80 USD on eBay. Just curious about the performance difference.


Large upgrade and with a OC will definitely trump the X5650

I loved my X5650 and it performed amazing but that CPU will take the lead


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 29, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Large upgrade and with a OC will definitely trump the X5650
> 
> I loved my X5650 and it performed amazing but that CPU will take the lead


That is nice to know. Thanks for letting me know about that. I'm thinking the 3930k will be quite a nice upgrade for it.


----------



## leo_bsb (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm currently using a X5650 @4ghz watercooled, 18gb ram, 780TI and 1080P 140Hz monitor.
I'll travel to USA on october and would be nice to use this opportunity to upgrade my system.
reading some reviews I still couldn't find a reasonable upgrade path to follow. Should I wait for the new AMD ryzen and videocards?

I would like to really see the difference in quality and speed but would be a waste of money to just upgrade videocard and monitor and keep my old X58 plataform?

I know it will only make sense to upgrade anything if I go 4K with a new monitor.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2017)

Well yeah Ryzen is really good no doubt but OC Xeon on 4Ghz have almost identical single core performance with stock Zen more or less,so in majority of the games you will have identical performance then again if you go with Ryzen 1700 or any of the 8c/16t you will have 4 more threads and overall better performance in applications that use more threads.......Considering 4k gaming you should know that even less capable cpu´s can handle easily higher resolutions because with higher res your GPU become bottleneck not the CPU...........


----------



## leo_bsb (Aug 1, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yeah Ryzen is really good no doubt but OC Xeon on 4Ghz have almost identical single core performance with stock Zen more or less,so in majority of the games you will have identical performance then again if you go with Ryzen 1700 or any of the 8c/16t you will have 4 more threads and overall better performance in applications that use more threads.......Considering 4k gaming you should know that even less capable cpu´s can handle easily higher resolutions because with higher res your GPU become bottleneck not the CPU...........



That is why is a hard choice to upgrade or not.
My system is showing some signs of getting old. I'm afraid to not upgrade and my mobo die on me in a few months.
Six core and 12 thread at 4ghz is hard to beat. The upgrade is going to be very expensive


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2017)

leo_bsb said:


> That is why is a hard choice to upgrade or not.
> My system is showing some signs of getting old. I'm afraid to not upgrade and my mobo die on me in a few months.
> Six core and 12 thread at 4ghz is hard to beat. The upgrade is going to be very expensive



I guess that you know that when it comes to the X58 platform good mobo is the key,I just recently start to play with Xeon as it was cheap upgrade and also I could keep my old ram,before I owned FX 8300(still here gonna sell it soon)and it was OK cpu when it was OC but it lacks in single core performance and memory speed&latency comparing it with Xeon wich mean it was noticeable in gaming on 1080p or lower res. but to be honest as I play most games on 3 screens the performance there is almost negligible,sure its smoother on xeon but still negligible when it comes to the overall fps count on higher res.....

Now if you start to experience some problems with your rig maybe is the good idea to sell it and switch to Ryzen but don´t expect miracle performance in gaming,from other side if you use video-editing or any other "work" that can use that 16 threads on Ryzen that will be significantly faster performance then your current Xeon........


----------



## lyra (Aug 3, 2017)

Id say dont get a totally new platform but move up the range and get an x5690 or something to give you an even bigger overclock.

unless there are things you dont like like the longer post times of older x58 boards and the lack of things like m.2 ect ect

perhaps getting an x5690 and a 980ti or two would give you the performance you are looking for without having to spend a relatively large amount of money on a totally new system and keep the hipster points of running a xeon


----------



## Techninja (Aug 4, 2017)

He guys,

Has been a few months but my intel x58so was showing some weird stuff like the bios bug regarding ramspeed (some posts ago).
It was also missing some of the key voltage setting to get a stable overclock beyond +/- 4ghz. So sadly I sold it a few weeks ago when i could buy a really cheap i5 6500.
Now a friend of mine asked me if I could build him a xeon pc (he wanted something different) but the x58 boards got mighty expensive lately where i live. So I looked a little bit futher and saw some cheapish 1230v2 cpu would it be able to overclock those on a p8p67 mobo? Or can i overclock those also on lower end boards? And what are the possible figures I would get regarding clockspeeds (if it's possible). I've googled a little but it seems like that there is the same problem as with the x58 platform where there are a lot of misconceptions surrounding xeons. So I returned to you guys again for some advice and practical experiences.

Sorry if anything is difficult to understand I'm trying my best to write proper english sentences though I'm still struggling. If anything is unclear please ask me what i meant and I'll try to explain it.

Thanks in advance to everyone trying to help me out,
Techninja.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 4, 2017)

Techninja said:


> He guys,
> 
> Has been a few months but my intel x58so was showing some weird stuff like the bios bug regarding ramspeed (some posts ago).
> It was also missing some of the key voltage setting to get a stable overclock beyond +/- 4ghz. So sadly I sold it a few weeks ago when i could buy a really cheap i5 6500.
> ...



Well I don´t know where are you from but I was also searching a lot for a good mobo,at the end I think I was lucky to find P6X58D Premium for 90€ that was in excellent condition...now if you want to switch on 1155 socket and build a xeon on it hmmm....All I know it´s that they don´t OC that good like X58/Xeons but I dont have any experience so maybe someone else can help you with this....anyway what is supposed to be purpose of that system,gaming,editing,server?


----------



## Gasaraki (Aug 4, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Cannot help you on that Still on X58



I'm on X58 also!


----------



## Techninja (Aug 5, 2017)

I searched a little bit myself and found some e3-1240v2/e3-1270v2 for around €100 those seem to be the best option (benchmark seems to be on par with a 3770). Anyone any experience with one of these cpu's? I've an old h61 mobo laying around doing nothing (asrock h61m-dgs) which seems overclockable (







) any of you guys some experience with h61 motherboards or this Extreme Tuner Utility from ASRock?

hope some of you maybe able to help me if so i would love to tell you the bechmarks/games if it's possible.

thanks for your time in advance,
Techninja


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 5, 2017)

you wont be able to overclock them. ive had the xeon e3-1240, and e3-1270 both. they will work okay if you have a board already to put them in. both were able to run 2133 memory without issues the whole time i had them.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 5, 2017)

Dropping in to say that Xeons are crunching workhorses. I own 4 of them and they do the majority of my work. I know this isn't the most common use-case, but if you have one, even an older Xeon setup, (mine are circa 2011-2014) you can give it a try! I can't speak for OCing though as mine are all running at stock speed.


----------



## lyra (Aug 5, 2017)

what is "crunching" ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 5, 2017)

lyra said:


> what is "crunching" ?



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/
short explanation
Using your Pc to help solve Scientific Problems  for the good of mankind (and Womenkind )

@Norton


----------



## lyra (Aug 5, 2017)

oooooh like folding @ home


----------



## lyra (Aug 10, 2017)

right guys, my computer is loud as hell and i wanna quiet it down but im broke as hell. i know this isnt technically xeon related apart from the fact im gonna possibly be slapping one on a xeon but a lot of you guys are into heavy overclocking and are pretty old school too so...

Peltier coolers.

yeah I know, sub ambient cooling means ill have condensation problems but im pretty sure I can eliminate but what im thinking and id like some confirmations on what i think i know and some other things too.
what I know so far is that peltier coolers have a hot side and a cold side. it doesnt matter how hot the hot side gets as long as the heat is being dissipated by a cpu cooler or something. 

so. 

at the moment i have 4 noisy old fans in my computer and what i want to do is take my cooler off, put a peltier cooler on my cpu and then use my big ol heat sink passively on a peltier cooler keeping just the top or rear exhaust fans in my case to go from 4 to 1 fan?
this should work as long as i get a peltier cooler that doesnt require more than like a hundred watts of thermal dissipation (my cooler is a SilentiumPC fortis 3) and runs on 12v?

or should i just not go down this rabbit hole until i have a system that i dont mind killing?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 10, 2017)

lyra said:


> Peltier coolers.


mostly not used any more very power hungry
higher CFM fans might be an improvement
AIO Sealed System better but pumps can be noisy
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK can give you some idea of the noise  footprint for various sized rad systems
Proper WC loop best for cooling but pump can be noisy just like an AIO sealed System ( full loop can have pump and Res mounted in a home made sound insulated box to improve (Reduce) noise footprint)


----------



## lyra (Aug 10, 2017)

yeah if i had money id certainly just go standard wet cooling especially what with EKs cheap aluminium line that just came out. 

i dont overly mind if they are power hungry, i know they are suuuper inefficent but i dont pay the electricity bill. its also got that wierd niche factor that i love so much (why i love xeons so much, apart from the obvious price to performance) 

but like these peltier coolers are like 5 quid!!! :O !


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 10, 2017)

lyra said:


> EKs cheap aluminium line


Arrrggg  No no no not Aluminium


----------



## lyra (Aug 10, 2017)

its only bad if you mix metals


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 10, 2017)

lyra said:


> but like these peltier coolers are like 5 quid!!! :O !


Might be worth trying and inexpensive if they don't do the job you expect you may be able to move them on for a profit 

edit not much chance of a profit  ( on Researching it )
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007TPCEKI/?tag=tec053-21
Price: £2.31   FREE UK delivery.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 11, 2017)

hi joined to say got an xeon e5450 clocked at 4.07 at 1.24v such a beast of a chip to go toe to toe against q9650.


----------



## lyra (Aug 11, 2017)

Very good very good, welcome to the xeon life the ultimate beasts of cpus. 

Talking about that and AMD. Epyc might take over as the ultimate most powerful single cpu at some point? 
Would any of you perhaps make an epyc build in say 6 or 7 years? 
Have any of you made an opteron build?


----------



## Edwired (Aug 11, 2017)

i sticking to the asus p5q premium with 8gb rams by mushkins and gtx 660 2gb and all that paired with xeon e5450 im still finding more headroom for overclocking one time for a short 5 minutes i was idling in windows 10 i just had the overclock at 4.5ghz just about to stresstest it bsod i was thinking i blown the chip but no still the same chip 3 years im still beating it up it just dont want to die not by large amount of voltage


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2017)

@lyra 

I have my X5670 at 4.4ghz max temp at 100% load is about 80c using a H100 pump and 120mm rad and a single fan


----------



## FireFox (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a better idea for you @lyra


----------



## lyra (Aug 11, 2017)

Is that a full on refrigeration unit lmao, surely thay would be louder?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)

*lyra*
Think our mr *Knoxx29*
Missed the post where you said your Skint /broke/Poor ( like most of us   )

example just how many Euro's has it cost you to get to that CoolerSystem *Knoxx29 ???*
*and a parts/cost Breakdown list???*


----------



## FireFox (Aug 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Think our mr *Knoxx29*
> Missed the post where you said your Skint /broke/Poor ( like most of us   )



Yes i missed that post.



dorsetknob said:


> example just how many Euro's has it cost you to get to that CoolerSystem *Knoxx29 ???
> and a parts/cost Breakdown list???*



The Waterchiller costed 379€ the rest i had it from my previous Watercooling System, i didn't pay the full price because i had an old Waterchiller and sold it, that said i just added a few €.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 11, 2017)

Edwired said:


> hi joined to say got an xeon e5450 clocked at 4.07 at 1.24v such a beast of a chip to go toe to toe against q9650.



Almost same here with my Xeon...except I have E5645(6core)working stable&solid on same frequency as yours,Vcore in Hardware Monitor showing 1.232v but in bios is 1,245V.......anyway hows your temps under really heavy loads?


----------



## Edwired (Aug 11, 2017)

hwinfo64 states 1.232 vcore when loaded it bumps up to 1.24 bios states 1.25000 with llc enabled in the asus p5q premium. the temps in idle about 29c to 32c depending on the room temp but loaded it hit about 60c to 63c with intelburntest. while gaming it under anywhere from 50c to 57c depends on games. still have to readjust for lower temps


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2017)

Stormblood bench with X5670


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 11, 2017)

Edwired said:


> hwinfo64 states 1.232 vcore when loaded it bumps up to 1.24 bios states 1.25000 with llc enabled in the asus p5q premium. the temps in idle about 29c to 32c depending on the room temp but loaded it hit about 60c to 63c with intelburntest. while gaming it under anywhere from 50c to 57c depends on games. still have to readjust for lower temps



Hmm...thx for respond....well my temps go High in heavy loads like Intelburntest or prime on few cores goes even on 87c, anyway it´s hot in here and If I leave my case open temps get lower for 5-10 degrees,I am not that concern as in gaming and every day use my temp usually stay bellow 60c......


----------



## Edwired (Aug 11, 2017)

well gotta check the offset for the temp on the tjmax as mine is set to 85c before it was set to 100c as it was misreading the temps in high 50c or more in idle


----------



## TheMakina (Aug 15, 2017)

Well hello guys, just joined this forum. Didn't read ALL of the posts but just a few.
I'm the proud owner of a X5660 with a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 motherboard.
I oc'ed it to around 4.0 Ghz but my Vcore jumps to 1.37 V when I stress it with IntelBurnTest (max). So I put it back to standard clocks.
I've set it to 1.25 V in the bios but it still jumps to dangerous voltages as I assume the max Vcore for Westmere Cpu's is 1.35V


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 15, 2017)

hiya @TheMakina welcome to the gang

can you fill in your specs please so we can all get a little bit excited by your build
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


The Giga X58 is the board i have lusted over..............one of the best overclockers. Provided your cpu is staying cool 1.4v isnt a problem.

as i am posting i may as well add the wallpaper that @Rezasam1 made for me yesterday for a DFI and W 3520 PC








heres my X5670 with ASUS ROG ii extreme


----------



## TheMakina (Aug 15, 2017)

Well I already guessed it wouldn't be a big problem, when I game it doesn't get over 50C. 
But I couldn't help myself from asking why the Vcore fluctuates. 
With stock settings I get like 50-60 fps in BF4 with Ultra settings on 1080P with my own GPU (GTX760).
When I borrowed my cousin's GTX 1060 it went up to 140 FPS.
So I tried his PC (i5 7400 with GTX 1060) and the FPS was like 150-160.
So these Westmere cpu's are still beast! Bought the cpu with MB and 12 GB RAM for about 140 euro. 
Just need a GPU upgrade although the prices skyrocketed with all that mining.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 16, 2017)

your voltage jumps sounds like llc is enabled or the auto settings are overvoltaging


----------



## TheMakina (Aug 16, 2017)

Edwired said:


> your voltage jumps sounds like llc is enabled or the auto settings are overvoltaging



I'm gonna take a look at it tonight. Maybe, that will sort some things out.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 23, 2017)

just following up on my pc specs, voltages, ram timings, and graphic card it stable for me for gaming. Let me know what you think. Also added the picture with the stress testing done on graphic card and the xeon e5450 as well. The temperature never reach that high in gaming as in games the graphic card hit max 65c and the cpu hit about 55c most of the time.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2017)

TheMakina said:


> Well I already guessed it wouldn't be a big problem, when I game it doesn't get over 50C.
> But I couldn't help myself from asking why the Vcore fluctuates.
> With stock settings I get like 50-60 fps in BF4 with Ultra settings on 1080P with my own GPU (GTX760).
> When I borrowed my cousin's GTX 1060 it went up to 140 FPS.
> ...



You need to turn on LLC in the bios so that your Vcore fluctuates less.....try regular LLC(load line calibration)do not go extreme.......


----------



## Edwired (Aug 23, 2017)

on my board the llc is on auto as it idles at 1.216v when gaming it goes up at 1.224v but when stressing with intelburntest it goes up to 1.232v so it fine as im keeping it on auto as it helps with the tempatures on the cpu.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 23, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You need to turn on LLC in the bios so that your Vcore fluctuates less.....try regular LLC(load line calibration)do not go extreme.......


i think he is talking about rhe cpu go according to the cpu vid and check with hwinfo64 to see where the voltage is at then tweak the bios with llc enabled but beware this llc with overshoot the voltage more as it creates more heat on the cpu risking a fried egg


----------



## TheMakina (Aug 23, 2017)

I didn't have much time to take a look, so I put everything on stock settings.

The GPU prices are still too high for me to upgrade to a GTX 1060/1070.

Wanna buy a 144 hz screen at some time as well, but 3rd baby is on its way so some things come in second place at the moment.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 28, 2017)

Maybe this board will be part of my collection

*EVGA X58 Classified*






 







 

The Owner will give me the answer tomorrow lets hope for the best.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe this board will be part of my collection
> 
> *EVGA X58 Classified*
> 
> ...


Ahhh true GEM........


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ahhh true GEM........



Yes it is.

If the answer is Positive i will buy a Xeon X5690, i have a few X5677 and X5675  but are in my others SR-2 CLASSIFIED.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> If the answer is Positive i will buy a Xeon X5690, i have a few X5677 and X5675  but are in my others SR-2 CLASSIFIED.


Cool....I am just curious how much he is asking for this GEM?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Cool....I am just curious how much he is asking for this GEM?



Very cheap.

150£ with the waterblocks included in the price.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Very cheap.
> 
> 150£ with the waterblocks included in the price.


Nice.....Why are you aiming at X5690 is he that much better for OC?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice.....Why are you aiming at X5690 is he that much better for OC?



Because since my first X Xeons serie i have always been playing with X5675s and X5677s, now i would like to give a try to one of those X5690, all my Xeons are and have always been Aircooled but this one i want to push it as far as i can thanks to my Waterchiller.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 29, 2017)

You will have to change your avatar to  Xeon GAMING *5.0*ghz

I cant wait to see the build......let us know as soon as you snag the board mate, Im sure that noone in the club has one of those.


----------



## lyra (Aug 29, 2017)

holy mother of VRM coolers


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2017)

lyra said:


> holy mother of VRM coolers



Right now i am talking with the owner, the board come home


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2017)

X5690 bought it.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You will have to change your avatar to  Xeon GAMING *5.0*ghz




The board has the ability to let me push the CPU, now the problem is if the CPU is a good overclockable one.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I cant wait to see the build......let us know as soon as you snag the board mate, Im sure that noone in the club has one of those.



It's a rare Board and not easy to find, the owner is from London.

Today i will order the waterblock, 

This one:
 

This will be my first Watercooled Xeon Machine.

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

What Ram speed do you think would be suitable?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 30, 2017)

i would get a set of 1600 mhz.

I have every confidence that the CPU will hit 5.0ghz


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i would get a set of 1600 mhz.



I have found this one:


I guess are ok.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have every confidence that the CPU will hit 5.0ghz



We will see.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have found this one:


 Unless your just Benching and performance testing with extreeme overclock then your want 3 for triple Channel mem config
BTw nice looking and would look nice as a triple channel set up>>


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Unless your just Benching and performance testing with extreeme overclock then your want 3 for triple Channel mem config
> BTw nice looking and would look nice as a triple channel set up>>



Of course it will be triple channel mem config, the pic i posted above was just to show what ram i will buy.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i would get a set of 1600 mhz.



@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

The 1600 cost 69.75€ and the 2133 cost 74.00€ not that much difference.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2017)

with the X58 Chipset anything beyond 13666 ( its rated max Speed) is overclocking the Ram
The 2133 is probably overkill for X58 and you Probably won't see the Benefit  with that Ram


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> with the X58 Chipset anything beyond 13666 ( its rated max Speed) is overclocking the Ram
> The 2133 is probably overkill for X58 and you Probably won't see the Benefit  with that Ram



But is it worthy to save the 4€?

I was thinking about the 2133 because the X5690 has high BCLK and obviously have a high multiplier what it means a lot of room.


----------



## FilipM (Aug 30, 2017)

2133 if its dual rank, without a doubt


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)

FilipM said:


> 2133 if its dual rank, without a doubt



I have 2133 on my SR-2 Classified.

Finally.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2017)

I haven't ordered the ram yet because i am confused.

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK recommend 1600

@dorsetknob said that anything beyond 13666 would be overkill.

@FilipM said that 2133 if it's dual rank 

the manual says that the board support: 

800/1066/1333 and 1600+

See pic below:





Now, there's something not clear, because the X5690 has /uses high BCLK increasing it will automatically increase the ram speed, so let's say that i increase the BCLK to 180 and the ram goes beyond 1600 won't it saturate?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> @dorsetknob said that anything beyond 13666 would be overkill


No sorry your comprehending and reading wrong


dorsetknob said:


> The 2133 is probably overkill for X58 and you Probably won't see the Benefit with that Ram





Knoxx29 said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK recommend 1600


go with the @CAPSLOCKSTUCK recomdation


----------



## FilipM (Aug 31, 2017)

You can always downclock a 2133 to 1600, but it's not guaranteed that the 1600 will work at 2133.

Dual rank RAM works best on X58 regardless of speed. However, 1600 dual rank will be faster than 2133 single rank. Tested and proved.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Dual rank RAM works best on X58



Not been native English speaker i don't know what Dual rank Ram means, explain please


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not been native English speaker i don't know what Dual rank Ram means, explain please


Chips on both sides of the stick. Chips soldered on single side (Single Rank.)


----------



## FireFox (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

Still have one more question.

In my others X58 Machines i have W7 installed, what about W10 in the new Machine?

I ask because all drivers are for W8/Win7/Vista/XP, except the Chipset Driver.

any thoughts?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 1, 2017)

W10 works flawlessly on mine. The drivers done automatically by Windows


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Still have one more question.
> 
> ...


Well I don´t have any issue what so ever with the win 10,my mobo is Asus P6X58D premium and I recently build this X58 system,so far everything working smooth........


----------



## lyra (Sep 2, 2017)

so. intel are releasing "xeon W" cpus on their own chipset and the likes. it looks like the end of the second hand xeon bang for buck is gonna die out at x99 then  sad times...

they really want people to buy those stupid I9s dont they


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 2, 2017)

lyra said:


> they really want people to buy those stupid I9s dont they


No they don't if they did they would price them competitively 
they are priced with the corperate/workstation loadsmony Crowd in mind


----------



## FireFox (Sep 3, 2017)

Finally arrived.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 4, 2017)

I have started building the X58 Machine

Pics:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 4, 2017)

Hurry up man...


----------



## FireFox (Sep 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hurry up man...



Right now installing W10, after done i need to see if Bios update is required.

Thanks God it booted


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 4, 2017)

Pic of the splash screen please.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Pic of the splash screen please.



This is all what i can show right now


----------



## lyra (Sep 4, 2017)

Absolute max voltage i can stick through a westmere ep xeon?

I just realised i hadnt done a new overclock since i got a new psu and right now its semi stable in prime 95 with 30 degrees of headroom to tjmax at 4.5ghz

Ill show cpuz and cinebench scorea when im fully happy its stable


----------



## FilipM (Sep 4, 2017)

1.4 Vcore, and ~1.35 QPI. Apparently this complies within Intel's max safe voltages in their official spreadsheet. (They say 1.4/1.4, but I wouldn't trust 1.4V long-term on the QPI)


----------



## lyra (Sep 4, 2017)

Im at 1.392 at the minute, if it fails this stress test i might put some more in. My qpi is still on auto i think so ill do that too if i bsod again

Thanks


----------



## FilipM (Sep 4, 2017)

Auto at 4.5GHz probably overshoots the 1.4V mark. Use manual voltage, in co-relation with the QPI Speed. 1.35V is enough for 3500-3600 on mine.

Bump IOH to ~1.20V aswell.


----------



## lyra (Sep 4, 2017)

Qpi set to 1.35

Will set ioh too.

I think at the moment my instability is caused by the dram speed being too high

yeah after playing around and even putting my dram bus voltage to 1.64 i couldnt get a stable boot. im gonna need to get some 1866 memory... (anyone got 1866 dimms going cheap?  )

here is my cpuz https://valid.x86.fr/efu6qr

ill run cinebench next. i doubt ill beat my old best score because memory speed


----------



## lyra (Sep 4, 2017)

ah! i did it! even with slow memory!

excuse the lack of taskbar, i closed down everything i could from task manager including explorer and put cinebench's priority to real time just to get that little edge. when i ran it with other background tasks at normal priority i only get 623!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 4, 2017)

This is just a test screenshot, for know what you see it is not definitive, i still have to play with voltages, ram speed and a few other things.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 5, 2017)

QPI speed too low. ^ But 1.388V for 4.6 is damn nice


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> QPI speed too low. ^ But 1.388V for 4.6 is damn nice



That's because i am using QPI 4.8GT/s if i use 5.8GT/s it goes up to 3700+, i still have to tweak 6.4GT/s because with it enabled the system won't post.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2017)

I have a question.

I have never used the QPI PLL VCore, the default voltage is 1.10V i have increased it to 1.30v  because i would like to use 6.4TG/s  but even with that voltage the Machine won't post, i am stock at 5.8GT/.

The question:
Increasing the QPI PLL VCore voltage will it help to get stable the 6.4GT/s and if the answer is yes any thoughts about the max voltage i could use?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 5, 2017)

I meant NB speed bud, not the QPI, my bad. 

QPi speed wont yield performance gains, but the NB speed will. A chip at 4.4 with 3600MHz NB speed will outperform a chip at 4.6 with 2600MHz NB speed.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I meant NB speed bud, not the QPI, my bad.
> 
> QPi speed wont yield performance gains, but the NB speed will. A chip at 4.4 with 3600MHz NB speed will outperform a chip at 4.6 with 2600MHz NB speed.



If i am not wrong the NB can be overclocked?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 5, 2017)

Of course it can, it's the thing 2X ram speed or 1.5x Ram speed. It might be called differently on your board


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Of course it can, it's the thing 2X ram speed or 1.5x Ram speed. It might be called differently on your board



I will fix that as soon as i have time, if my wife let me alone at least for one hour


----------



## FilipM (Sep 5, 2017)

Well, quality time always comes first


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I meant NB speed bud, not the QPI, my bad.
> 
> QPi speed wont yield performance gains, but the NB speed will. A chip at 4.4 with 3600MHz NB speed will outperform a chip at 4.6 with 2600MHz NB speed.



Better?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Well, quality time always comes first



At our age my wife prefers it if i play with computers.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> At our age my wife prefers it if i play with computers.



You're so lucky


----------



## FilipM (Sep 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> View attachment 91781



Awesome 

What Uncore voltage did you use?

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Awesome
> 
> What Uncore voltage did you use?
> 
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## FilipM (Sep 6, 2017)

Interesting. Nice!

Can you actually read what the Auto value is?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Interesting. Nice!
> 
> Can you actually read what the Auto value is?



Maybe you tell me.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 6, 2017)

Has to be monitored in Windows, via EVGA E-Leet or HW Monitor or something else...I hope it's not sky high.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Has to be monitored in Windows, via EVGA E-Leet or HW Monitor or something else...I hope it's not sky high.



I will check that tomorrow.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Awesome
> 
> What Uncore voltage did you use?





FilipM said:


> Has to be monitored in Windows, via EVGA E-Leet or HW Monitor or something else...I hope it's not sky high.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 6, 2017)

That is not good. It's the CPU VTT you want to look at, and that is at like 1.5V...Turn it down bud, you don't want to kill it 

NB Core is probably the IOH


----------



## Bertordin (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi to everyone! I want to show you the specs of the pc i want to make:

 - X5687
 - 2 x 4gb DDR3 ECC
 - 600W PSU by Delta
 - This chinese Mb by ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142476008777
- A gpu.... what you advise?

Is it a good build or a mess??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Turn it down bud, you don't want to kill it



Default is: +0mV

I will set +250mV = 1.35V, or maybe less.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2017)

Bertordin said:


> Hi to everyone! I want to show you the specs of the pc i want to make:
> 
> - X5687
> - 2 x 4gb DDR3 ECC
> ...




Definitely save some money for a better motherboard.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Definitely save some money for a better motherboard.



Exactly the same thing i wanted to say

I guess that motherboard brand is unknown?


----------



## Bertordin (Sep 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Definitely save some money for a better motherboard.


I bought it a few days ago.....

-

Where i live x58 motherboard price are like gold price by now



Knoxx29 said:


> Exactly the same thing i wanted to say
> 
> I guess that motherboard brand is unknown?



..Yes..


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

Bertordin said:


> I bought it a few days ago.....
> 
> -
> 
> ...



Will you overclock the CPU? If so, i hope that board won't be a problem.


----------



## Bertordin (Sep 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Will you overclock the CPU? If so, i hope that board won't be a problem.


I will not overclock that cpu. Maybe, if the board have this possibility, i will try

What gpu you raccomend that is<150 $?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2017)

Bertordin said:


> I will not overclock that cpu. Maybe, if the board have this possibility, i will try
> 
> What gpu you raccomend that is<150 $?




at stock that cpu will be similar to my friends overclocked E5620, it works great with GTX 970. My son has W3520 @ 3.8ghz with GTX 970 too and he is very happy with it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

Shame on you if you run it at stock


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2017)

He will be lucky if theres overclocking options on that board.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 6, 2017)

*Bertordin*
Would be nice if you could keep us updated with regards to that board
There will be many people interested in this Board and its various aspects
ie 
Quality 
Driver support 
Reliability
and its overclock ability and general performance


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> He will be lucky if theres overclocking options on that board.



I doubt it, who knows.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 6, 2017)

There is a lot of Chinese X58 boards around and some of them are actually not that bad at all but those are also a bit more expensive....still I will always prefer used quality mobo any day...
Also here is my update on my E5645&AsusP6X58DPREMIUM




It´s seats on 3,967 Ghz on just 1,208V,it can works on higher freq. up to 4,2Ghz but in that case I need to rise V and temps then getting to high for my modest Hyper TX3 Evo air-cooler......


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> There is a lot of Chinese X58 boards around and some of them are actually not that bad at all but those are also a bit more expensive....still I will always prefer used quality mobo any day...
> Also here is my update on my E5645&AsusP6X58DPREMIUM
> 
> View attachment 91819
> It´s seats on 3,967 Ghz on just 1,208V,it can works on higher freq. up to 4,2Ghz but in that case I need to rise V and temps then getting to high for my modest Hyper TX3 Evo air-cooler......



Where's the Memory's screenshot


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 6, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hyper TX3 Evo air-cooler.



 I also have one of those cooling a newer Xeon it works pretty well. I wasn't sure once I actually held it in my hand if it was going to be enough cooling, but seeing as how the Xeon is a pretty modest (power wise) CPU I think it works out nicely


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Where's the Memory's screenshot


Srry....here it is




my memory is nothing special atm I use 3x8gb  1333Mhz in triple channel mode


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> my memory is nothing special atm I use 3x8gb on 1333Mhz in triple channel



It doesn't matter, for me it's enough to see numbers


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2017)

FilipM said:


> That is not good. It's the CPU VTT you want to look at, and that is at like 1.5V...Turn it down bud, you don't want to kill it
> 
> NB Core is probably the IOH



For now, this is the best I can do.



 


But there is always a price to pay.

I have to lose some NB speed, from 4093.6 MHz i had to decreased it to 3411.3 MHz


----------



## FilipM (Sep 7, 2017)

3400-3600 is the sweetspot in terms of performance vs voltage. But 1.392 for just over 3400 seems a tad high tbh.

EDIT. Try 2T instead of 1T on the Ram, see if that improves things. The loss of RAM speed will be "outrun" by the increased performance from the NB speed


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2017)

FilipM said:


> EDIT. Try 2T instead of 1T on the Ram, see if that improves things. The loss of RAM speed will be "outrun" by the increased performance from the NB speed



Tried 2T and no luck, if i want to run the NB speeds at 4000+ CPU VTT voltages needs to be at least 1.44v


1.376V is the minimum i can go.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2017)

The Machine crashed today i had to increased the voltages to 1.39V, on Google i don't find that much about X5690 OC, the only thing i know is that the X5690s love high voltages beyond 4.5GHz, i don't mind to increase the Vcore voltage up to 1.47V/1.48V but for sure not on Aircooling.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 7, 2017)

I meant 2T to retain below 1.4V on the VTT and yet have at least 3600MHz.

You seem to have an awesome chip with a bit of a dud memory controller


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I meant 2T to retain below 1.4V on the VTT and yet have at least 3600MHz.
> 
> You seem to have an awesome chip with a bit of a dud memory controller



I'am back.

Sorry for the late reply but i have been busy.

However, i reset the old overclock and tried a new one, i left the Machine running AIDA64 overnight and it didn't crash, i intend to run a heavy stress test but that would be just when the Machine will be Watercooled.

Here the results.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 8, 2017)

Much better! 

Now move to CR10 or CR9 again


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Much better!
> 
> Now move to CR10 or CR9 again



9-11-11-31?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 8, 2017)

9-9-9-24 would be Ideal, what is the SPD on the RAM?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> 9-9-9-24 would be Ideal, what is the SPD on the RAM?



2133MHz


----------



## FilipM (Sep 8, 2017)

Drop them to 9-9-9-24 and see what happens. Should work.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Drop them to 9-9-9-24 and see what happens. Should work.



I will be home in 3 hours, i let you know as soon as i tried.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2017)

As you suggested 9-9-9-24

I left Memtest running for 4 hours and not crash.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2017)

Don't pay attention to the cables hanging because the Machine it's not finished yet.



 


 

 

For this 5.0GHz challenge the CPU will need a lot of voltage maybe less than 1.5V ( I doubt it ) or maybe more than 1.5V ( I am sure ), however, i am not sure if a 360 Radiator will be enough to keep the CPU cool enough before it could die, any ideas?


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2017)

I think for 5 GHz you will properly need to get in the danger zone of voltage of 1.6 volt or around that. I have not worked with Xeon´s but only a I7 980X and with air cooling. But for that to do 4.77 GHz it needs 1.55 vcore and for 4.72 GHz it needs 1.53 volt. At these clock my cpu scales badly on voltage vs. clocks. But Xeon maybe be better capable of 5 GHz with out going to high n voltage.

Well to give an idea. Here is my none xeon system.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't pay attention to the cables hanging because the Machine it's not finished yet.
> 
> View attachment 91889
> View attachment 91890 View attachment 91891
> ...




i thought you were adding the chiller?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 9, 2017)

One would think *Knoxx29*

Would use the 360 Rad and the Chiller  for maximum cooling capability  
but then again i do Believe the chiller is looped to the Other system(s) and that would be a plumbers nightmare 

Keep us updated  ( i do Believe polish Plumbers offer the best Service and competitive Rates in Germany)


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i thought you were adding the chiller?



That's/was my idea but i am unsure because if i add the X58 Machine to the Waterchiller loop when i need to move one Machine from one place to another i have to be unplugging tubes and if i want to turn on just the X58 Machine i have to turn on the my main Machine too because the Water pump it's powered by the Main Machine.



dorsetknob said:


> One would think *Knoxx29*
> 
> Would use the 360 Rad and the Chiller  for maximum cooling capability
> but then again i do Believe the chiller is looped to the Other system(s) and that would be a plumbers nightmare
> ...



Exactly.

Sorry i was typing when you posted.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 12, 2017)

I am not a Ram expert at all.


 *8-8-8-24* *-* *9-9-9-24 * 




Which one is better.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 13, 2017)

@Knoxx29 :
A hint to low latency/high bandwidth, I used 1,42V on IMC/VTT (NOT tested for stability, only for demonstration purposes) :



I know, I used 32-bit OS, but I can't be bothered to install Win 7 x64 right now


----------



## FilipM (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2017)

Need some help.

This morning i ran CINEBENCH but when the test was almost finished i get this error



 


Here bugreports



 

Any thoughts?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 13, 2017)

Try running it again and see if it repeats.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Try running it again and see if it repeats.



I ran it 3 times and same error, it's not system instability because i ran Prime95 and Memtest and it didn't crash.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 13, 2017)

@Konxx29
Well that is a crash, so... try a bit less MHz and see what happends ?
Basicly :
Nothing is 100% stable when you didn't tested ALL programs you will use on given system.
That's why I never bother to test stuff with multi-hour runs of anything.
If it runs games or benchmarks I use everytime, it's stable enough.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> @Konxx29
> Well that is a crash, so... try a bit less MHz and see what happends ?
> Basicly :
> Nothing is 100% stable when you didn't tested ALL programs you will use on given system.
> ...




Problem solved.

I increased the voltage from 1.376v to 1.388V


----------



## FilipM (Sep 13, 2017)

Something's wrong, 1027CB at 4.52 is a bit on the low side. I get 1031CB at 4.4GHz


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Something's wrong, 1027CB at 4.52 is a bit on the low side. I get 1031CB at 4.4GHz



I had a few apps in background running


----------



## FilipM (Sep 13, 2017)

Turn them off, don't give me heart attacks like this


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Turn them off, don't give me heart attacks like this



A little bit better, some tweak needed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 13, 2017)

1035 for me @ 4.5ghz


----------



## FilipM (Sep 13, 2017)

Now beat that 1090 I made, so I can beat it again


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Now beat that 1090 I made, so I can beat it again



Can i try?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 13, 2017)

Of course bud 

I will  if you dont


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Now beat that 1090 I made, so I can beat it again





FilipM said:


> Of course bud
> 
> I will  if you dont



First try and almost there.






Second try and succeeded


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 14, 2017)

31 points more please........i would like to see some world domination going on here.






http://hwbot.org/submission/2711108_skulstation_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5690_1128_cb


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 31 points more please........i would like to see some world domination going on here.





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 92048
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2711108_skulstation_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5690_1128_cb



As soon as the CPU Block and fittings are here i will give you some numbers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 14, 2017)

Is that going to happen today?

My wife left her lunch here and i have to drop it off at her work.......i want to get my priorities right and she might end up going hungry.........


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is that going to happen today?
> 
> My wife left her lunch here and i have to drop it off at her work.......i want to get my priorities right and she might end up going hungry.........



Unfortunately it wont happen today, i have to order it:



Order done


----------



## FilipM (Sep 14, 2017)

Well done man


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Well done man



Thanks.

Last night i wanted to push the CPU further but that's risky on Air that's why better to wait.

Should i cool the VRM/Chipset?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, better safe than sorry. I stopped at 4.67Ghz myself due to cooling/voltage requirements.

Not sure how much you will benefit from cooling VRM/Chipset...I am actively cooling both (air), and it did make things better when going for a flat out OC.


----------



## lyra (Sep 14, 2017)

Well you have the block and if you have fittins too may aswell


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Not sure how much you will benefit from cooling VRM/Chipset...I am actively cooling both (air), and it did make things better when going for a flat out OC.


Maybe there's not much benefit but at least the components are cooler.



lyra said:


> Well you have the block and if you have fittins too may aswell



Have both.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys.

I need to buy some thermal pads for the VRMs, how thick it should be?

Thanks.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I need to buy some thermal pads for the VRMs, how thick it should be?
> 
> Thanks.


Measure them...it will vary. Or reach out to mobo vendor.

Though, likely 0.5mm


Why in the xeon thread though? Has nothing to do with it since its the board.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 14, 2017)

Suggest that they are Slightly thicker than the gap you want to fill 
which your need to measure


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Why in the xeon thread though? Has nothing to do with it since its the board.



Because it's an X58 Motherboard that will be Watercooled 

The pads are for the Waterblock posted above.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh, makes sense now since no more common cpus go int that platform.. My fault  bud. 

I got you though.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 14, 2017)

X58 master race...

*Quietly singing "can't touch this" in the back of my head* rofl


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Oh, makes sense now since no more common cpus go int that platform.. My fault  bud.
> 
> I got you though.



Joking apart.

I think it doesn't makes sense to open a new thread just to ask about thermal pads, besides i preferred to keep any argument regarding Xeons Machines in this Thread.



FilipM said:


> X58 master race...
> 
> *Quietly singing "can't touch this" in the back of my head* rofl



Are you OK Bud


----------



## FilipM (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I am


----------



## FireFox (Sep 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I think I am



You're acting wierd


----------



## FilipM (Sep 15, 2017)

Na I'm all right, just found it funny hehe 

Thanks for being worried, I'll send you a beer


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> *Quietly singing "can't touch this" in the back of my head* rofl










Sorry this post is off the thread topic, but I was on topic in a PM to @CAPSLOCKSTUCK.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm going nuts trying to find a reasonably priced 8 core cpu for x99,  which is the next logical step for me.  A 1680 v1-3 is still unreasonably priced.  I paid 99 bucks for my 1650,  and a 1680 goes for 600+?
I need threads,  but I need to be able to game once in a while too.  Maybe it's time to build a separate xeon rig for vms and rendering using a haswell with microcode hack,
This little cpu is getting maxxed out too much,  I need more.....


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

Does anyone could tell me a 24/7 Maximum voltage for Westmere? ( safe voltage )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

Mine is at 4.4ghz with windows power saving options on. Max volts it hits is 1.33 and i am happy with that


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Mine is at 4.4ghz with windows power saving options on. Max volts it hits is 1.33 and i am happy with that
> 
> 
> View attachment 92159



Unfortunately the 5690 are voltage hungry, i don't know if it's just mine that needs a lot of voltage or if it applies to these CPUs


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does anyone could tell me a 24/7 Maximum voltage for Westmere? ( safe voltage )


Depends on your final Stable max overclock ( and the Quality of your silicon/Cooling ).

So Really the Answer to your Question is not fully predictable


----------



## lyra (Sep 17, 2017)

I had mine around 1.38 for a little while when i was at 4.5 but i couldnt keep it stable and within temps.

As long as temps are under control you should be able to give it a fair bit of volts. It wont live as long as one ran on stock but itll still live plenty long enough to go obselete (i know its blasphemy but x5600 series xeons will go obselete one day)


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Depends on your final Stable max overclock ( and the Quality of your silicon/Cooling ).
> 
> So Really the Answer to your Question is not fully predictable



Mine needs 1.388V for 4.5GHz stable, 1.41V for 4.6GHz stable, 4.7GHz 1.45V isn't it a bit too much?

Googling X5690 overclock doesn't give me much info, all what i found was someone running one at 4.3GHz+ with 1.35V and another one at 4.5GHz with 1.35V Watercooled, i started to think that maybe could be a Cooler issue?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 17, 2017)

@Knoxx29


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> @Knoxx29



Great.

I knew it that VTT could be increased up to 1.40V, however i bit more voltage won't kill it if watercooled

Thanks bud.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 17, 2017)

Is it me or does Intel make it way more difficult recently to finding anything on their site?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Is it me or does Intel make it way more difficult recently to finding anything on their site?



Maybe both

Joke.

Joke apart, i hope that the overvoltage that i need for 5.0GHz 1.70V/1.80V won't kill it, if survives it's a miracle


----------



## lyra (Sep 18, 2017)

Doesnt westmere stability increase as temps decrease? Perhaps if you get it nice and cool you wouldnt have to fight off as much instability with voltage.

My motherboard is crazy, you can put 2.1volts through a cpu if you want to with it. I wonder what it takes to keep a cpu that highly volted alive and cool


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 18, 2017)

lyra said:


> you can put 2.1volts through a cpu if you want to with it. I wonder what it takes to keep a cpu that highly volted alive and cool


probably only liquid nitrogen and only for very short quick bench runs


----------



## lyra (Sep 18, 2017)

Might get a cheap 1366 xeon and a phase change and see how long itll last at super high clocks. Shame im poor lmao but that would be very interesting cause i have never actually seen any real tests on longevity of cpus at high voltages


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 18, 2017)

lyra said:


> Might get a cheap 1366 xeon and a phase change and see how long itll last at super high clocks.


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK had a 4core X5620 ( i got a spare one myself)
they overclock rather well on Air/AIO   and are Very Inexpensive (£5 to £10 ish)


----------



## lyra (Sep 18, 2017)

I have an old e5520 or w5520 or whatever it is. Its not a very good one. It came in my server originally but i replaced it pretty much instantly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2017)

E5620







E5640







you could probs get E5640 for a tenner
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeo...739950?hash=item33ce04992e:g:D8kAAOSwjqVZC7Ql


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2017)

@lyra 

Theres an E5620 in here. Its the same board and BIOS as yours i think.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2017)

What about a i7 920, is it good for Overclock?


----------



## FilipM (Sep 18, 2017)

Good and bad samples. Get a W3520


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Good and bad samples. Get a W3520



I don't want to buy one, i asked because when i bought the X58 it came with one i7 920.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't want to buy one, i asked because when i bought the X58 it came with one i7 920.



It first of all depends on witch revision it has the old CO or the newer DO. DO is the bedst one to overclock since this later revision needs les voltage and by that produce less heat.
You can see on top of the CPU what revision it is or if its up an running use CPU-Z to confirm it. If its a DO they are normal good for around 4 GHz or more.

What i can tell also is that my i7 920 runs hotter than that i7 980x i have now.

Se if this riden on the headspreaders top.
C0 (SLBCH)
D0 (Q1H7, SLBEJ)

Else are here a comparison for my old I7 920 at 4.3 GHz and my I7 980X.

I7 920






I7 980X


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Get a W3520




i have two, both on DFI Lanparty, under air,  at 3.9ghz


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> It first of all depends on witch revision it has the old CO or the newer DO. DO is the bedst one to overclock since this later revision needs les voltage and by that produce less heat.
> You can see on top of the CPU what revision it is or if its up an running use CPU-Z to confirm it. If its a DO they are normal good for around 4 GHz or more.
> 
> What i can tell also is that my i7 920 runs hotter than that i7 980x i have now.
> ...



I will check that as soon as i arrive home after work.


----------



## FilipM (Sep 19, 2017)

I was saying W3520 as a better alternative to a 920, plus they are dirt cheap, about $8 a piece.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 19, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> It first of all depends on witch revision it has the old CO or the newer DO. DO is the bedst one to overclock since this later revision needs les voltage and by that produce less heat.





Tomgang said:


> Se if this riden on the headspreaders top.
> C0 (SLBCH)
> D0 (Q1H7, SLBEJ)



It is a ( SLBEJ )

2 days ago.

Without adding too much clock speed and voltage. 


 


Winter is here, from 44c idle dropped 10c+


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 19, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> It is a ( SLBEJ )
> 
> 2 days ago.
> 
> ...



Then its a DO revision and shut be good for around 4 ghz as long its cooled by a good air or AIO cooler.

Oh yeah and my i7 920 where a do as well.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 19, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Then its a DO revision and shut be good for around 4 ghz as long its cooled by a good air or AIO cooler.
> 
> Oh yeah and my i7 920 where a do as well.



In any case i won't never use that CPU.


----------



## lyra (Sep 19, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK thats a p6t? Mine is a p6x58d-e

Nice looking board. I love asus boards


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2017)

Aaaaah

Heres my favourite ASUS mobo.  Wendys Nightmare in my specs


----------



## FireFox (Sep 19, 2017)

DPD was here today


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2017)

@lyra


----------



## lyra (Sep 19, 2017)

Huh... Mine has a totlly different vrm heatsink and is the good old fashioned baby blue colour scheme


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @lyra
> 
> View attachment 92222



Oh thats a nice board. The same as mine . Before it took the place from my older asus rampage 2 extreme rog board.

Asus sure know how to make some nice x58 boards.

I mean not only does they look nice, but bios is user friendly (thats my opinion at least) and they overclock great. That i7 980x of mine can go to 4.77 ghz on that board and its  cpu cooling not motherboard its self thats limits my overclock.

I would just wish x58 cut offer more cpu cores like 8 of them. Else x58 really holds up great over years


----------



## lyra (Sep 19, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I would just wish x58 cut offer more cpu cores like 8 of them. Else x58 really holds up great over years



Well you can squeeze 12 cores of overclocked westmere power out of an evga sr2 but unfortunately i will never be rich enough to afford one


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 20, 2017)

lyra said:


> Well you can squeeze 12 cores of overclocked westmere power out of an evga sr2 but unfortunately i will never be rich enough to afford one



True, but that motherboard is a more rare species. Its not every day you see it and price dosent help either.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 20, 2017)

i have thought i was ready to install the Waterblock but then i realised that i forgot to buy the Thermal pads




 






I want to buy *ARCTIC Thermal Pad *

Excellent heat conduction through *silicone* and special filler, low hardness - Ideal gap filler - Very easy installation, safe handling Size: 50x50mm, thickness: 0,5mm

Is it Silicone conductive? 



When i bought the Board it came with a Waterblock but the Waterblock came without standoffs, what kind of 
standoffs can i use instead the originals one, plastic, rubber?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2017)

24 hour PC shop just round the corner ? 


*silicon* is a naturally occurring chemical element, whereas *silicone* is a synthetic substance. *Silicon* is the 14th element on the periodic table. It's a metalloid, meaning it has properties of both metals and nonmetals, and is the second most abundant element in the Earth's crust, after oxygen.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)

I have decided to Watercool just the CPU for now, in some pics there are two CPUs, one is the first X5690 that a bought a few weeks ago and the second is a new X5690 that i bought a few days ago and it was delivered yesterday.

This is the new X5690 Watercooled


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the pics....it felt like i was there.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thanks for all the pics....it felt like i was there.



I knew you would like that is why i posted as many as i could


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2017)

Does the overclocking fun begin tonight or can i go to bed?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Does the overclocking fun begin tonight or can i go to bed?



There is *19.5c* room temperature, *51.5%* Humidity an a *Dew Point* of *9.1c*, the Waterchiller temp is 22.4c, ( both Machines ) mininum i could drop the water's temp is 2c above Dew point to avoid condensation, that said i could give it a try


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)

Almost there


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 21, 2017)

<4.9Ghz for 1.6v


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2017)

R 15 

Pleeeeeease 


R 15


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> R 15
> 
> Pleeeeeease
> 
> ...



Just give me a few minutes because for that i need to increase the voltage to at least 1.65V


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2017)

Theres no way im off to bed.


edit


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Theres no way im off to bed.
> 
> 
> edit



Adjusting voltages 1.65V not enough for  R15


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2017)

the record holder used these settigs


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm win10ing it in bed hand lotion ready


----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> the record holder used these settigs
> 
> View attachment 92338



He used multiplier X26 and i am using X 25


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I'm win10ing it in bed hand lotion ready



Im a bit more sophisticated than that


edit
my wife says "no hes not "


----------



## FilipM (Sep 22, 2017)

Go on then, benchies?


----------



## er557 (Sep 22, 2017)

hey guys, I'd like your input as to :   would you pull the trigger if possible on a dual xeon e5 2686 v3 (hacked, 3.5ghz turbo most cores) with an asus z10pe-d8 ws,  gtx 1080 superclocked SLI,  assuming it is doable money wise and with superb value,   while currently I'm running one of those procs in x99(cinebench= 2600pts).

What uses could such a rig be put to, or is not worth the hassle for gaming and workstation use alone(and E-peen of course...).

One reason I can think of is you only live once...

P.S.   currently it is 18 core/ 36t , upgradeable to 36c /72t


----------



## lyra (Sep 22, 2017)

well the question is do you need more cores? you would need to be doing a lot of things to use all them, it would be some heavy multitasking, dare i say, extreme megatasking (lmao)


tbh if you have the money id do it cause there arent many dual socket overclocking boards so it would be cool to see how far you could push the cinebench numbers but really, just the e-peen is what you will gain.

you could always get a few more graphics cards and make a lan party VM box for when your mates come over


----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Go on then, benchies?



Sorry for the late reply.

I stopped last night because it was late, i was tired and had to get up early because i had to take a flight to Ireland ( Holiday ) i will be away for 3 weeks, after i come back i will continue.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2017)

Bloody hell.........im glad i went to bed last night ................last time i stayed up for 3 weeks it cost me a fortune (but it was a damn good party.)






Knoxx29 said:


> to take a flight to Ireland




i hope you waved when you flew over my house.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> last time i stayed up for 3 weeks it cost me a fortune (but it was a damn good party.)



The wife have never been in Ireland, we decided two weeks in Ireland and one week in Scotland.

I have lived in both countries but you know wife is wife.


----------



## er557 (Sep 23, 2017)

lyra said:


> well the question is do you need more cores? you would need to be doing a lot of things to use all them, it would be some heavy multitasking, dare i say, extreme megatasking (lmao)
> 
> 
> tbh if you have the money id do it cause there arent many dual socket overclocking boards so it would be cool to see how far you could push the cinebench numbers but really, just the e-peen is what you will gain.
> ...



Thanks, much appreciated, I started a new thread in system builders


----------



## er557 (Oct 1, 2017)

what happened to this thread, everybody is sleeping???


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

er557 said:


> what happened to this thread, everybody is sleeping???



i decided to wake up when Knoxx gets home and overclocks his X5690


----------



## FilipM (Oct 1, 2017)

Same here, but I ran out of sleeping pills...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2017)

I came back two weeks earlier from holiday because my wife applied for a Job and they called her.

Now talking about important things.

I have thought that winter was here but  Unfortunately it's hot once again, temps and Dew point are too high plus for some reason i believe i should cool the MOSFET's when Overclocking beyond 5.0GHz and voltages 1.70V+


----------



## lyra (Oct 4, 2017)

westmere xeons have a soldered IHS yeah?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2017)

lyra said:


> westmere xeons have a soldered IHS yeah?



Otherwise i would have Delidded it long time ago 

Btw guys i am looking for a Xeon X5698  2 cores 4.4GHZ stock.


----------



## lyra (Oct 4, 2017)

I might try and delid my cheapy e5520 but i wont just use the vice method then lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Btw guys i am looking for a Xeon X5698  2 cores 4.4GHZ stock.




i found one for you in Germany..............

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeo...787662?hash=item3af020d8ce:g:3k8AAOSwWWxY-Ke3


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i found one for you in Germany..............
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeo...787662?hash=item3af020d8ce:g:3k8AAOSwWWxY-Ke3



I saw that one but it's too expensive, money it's not the problem but too expensive.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

got xeon e5-2630 v3 es version running custom water cooling triple rad ek supremacy block  on msi x99a pro gaming motherboard. the problem is the cpu runs hot? i've got 50c on idle  then when stressing got 58-60c is it normal?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> got xeon e5-2630 v3 es version running custom water cooling triple rad ek supremacy block  on msi x99a pro gaming motherboard. the problem is the cpu runs hot? i've got 50c on idle mode then 58-60c underload.. is it normal?



Honestly i don't understand those temperatures, 50c idle and 58-60c underload  plus it's Watercooled


----------



## lyra (Oct 7, 2017)

What case? How is your airflow?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

Fractal design d5 with side window panel 2x140 front,1x140 bottom 3x120mm on rad sitting in front and 140mm for exhaust. Thanks


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

Is it overclocked, if yes how much voltage are you using?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

nope, stock speed.

Edited:
also i tried corsair h100i aio cooler and there is no difference anyway...


----------



## lyra (Oct 7, 2017)

D5s do have terrible airflow cause of the closed front.

I guessed it was this cause you only had a 10 degree rise in temps so i wouldnt say its a component overheating problem.

You can either ramp uo your fans ot get a new case but really the temps arent dangerous so id leave it


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> nope, stock speed.
> 
> Edited:
> also i tried corsair h100i aio cooler and there is no difference anyway...



It's just a 2.4GHz stock and turbo boost 3.20GHz, 85W 22nm, it can't be possible that it runs hotter than my X5690 32nm at 4.7GHZ 1.44V+ and1.458V underload, if you have an ambient temperature between 35-40c then that would be OK otherwise those temperatures are absurd, I don't think that a H100i will be better than a custom watercooler, but that's just my opinion.

Edit: I am using just 4 fans, 3 X 14mm front one 120mm exhaust.






Do you mind to post a pic of your Machine?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

and here is the aio cooler


 Look at into display 50c ... i have 9 fans inside the case

Here:


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> and here is the aio cooler
> View attachment 92767 Look at into display 50c ... i have 9 fans inside the case
> 
> Here:View attachment 92764



What thermal paste are you using and did you try removing the CPU and reinstall it once again?

Yeap, that surprised me 9 fans and those high temps.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

I used arctic Mx paste and I re seat the CPU. Updated the bios but that's make no difference.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> I used arctic Mx paste and I re seat the CPU. Updated the bios but that's make no difference.



Are the voltages Auto, can you post a screenshot of HWmonitor?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes auto...

here is my water cooling parts were installed in my system yesterday


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

As said before post a HWmonitor screenshot please.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> View attachment 92771



I need to see the voltages too


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> View attachment 92772



The voltages are fine, you're using a good thermal paste and the Machine is Watercooled, i don't get what the hell is wrong.

Btw, this is a copy and paste from another forum.

54°C is excellent. Ideally you should keep them below 80°C at full load, but they shouldn't throttle until they get close to 100°C.

How high are your room's temps


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

So it means my custom water cooling is useless now.

And here is the screenshot with aida 64 when stressing abit confused


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> So it means my custom water cooling is useless now.
> 
> And here is the screenshot with aida 64 when stressing abit confused
> 
> View attachment 92773



It's not useless at all there should be an explanation for all this, wait for @CAPSLOCKSTUCK or @dorsetknob maybe they can provide you others solutions, btw, maybe i am mistaken but you're doing the stress test wrong, run just FPU test.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

There you go pal:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's not useless at all there should be an explanation for all this, wait for @CAPSLOCKSTUCK or @dorsetknob maybe they can provide you others solutions, btw, maybe i am mistaken but you're doing the stress test wrong, run just FPU test.




i dont know anything about those chi[ps but if the idle temp is high i would suggest resitting the watercooler.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i dont know anything about those chi[ps but if the idle temp is high i would suggest resitting the watercooler.



It's a CPU like any other, we are trying to find out why it's running at high temperatures.



HUSKIE said:


> There you go pal:
> View attachment 92780



Load temps are pretty good.

Have you tried Clearing CMOS?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

I tried everything re-seat,reset, re paste etc etc...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

whats the idle temp in BIOS?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

49c from cold start


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

I guess you are stuck with it then...if you are concerned you could add a fan to the back of the socket.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks, i will do try tonight..


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> got xeon e5-2630 v3 es version running custom water cooling triple rad ek supremacy block on msi x99a pro gaming motherboard. the problem is the cpu runs hot? i've got 50c on idle then when stressing got 58-60c is it normal?


 too modern for me Also  personally those temps do seem on the high side Especially as your using a 360 Rad on Stock Settings
I would expect Temps to be no more than 30c to 35 on idle 50 c under load and 70c to 85c under Torture Testing

here is my X5650 on evo212 ( clocks reset to Standard ) for comparison  its basically on idle/web browsing at moment


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

here is the real temp application:


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> here is the real temp application:
> 
> View attachment 92785



Yeap, too high for idles temps.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2017)

like you i would not be too happy with those temps
they need further investigation  from someone more familiar with that platform (and CPU)
too me they are probably 20c higher that they should be
your under water with a good block Haswell Based CPU are Smaller process( 22nm v32nm) and Should run cooler than westmere


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

its ES so anything could be happening

when you attach a fan put your fingers on the back of the socket, if it is 50C it will feel pretty hot.

edit
i think @cadaveca knows about ES chips


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

it's feels like a normal not hot or something, i put the fan at the back of the socket and temperature seems not go down...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not sure.....but maybe he need to do delidding?Looks like obvious case of lost connection between chip and metal cover,possible dry paste in between...Again just guessing,also not sure but could be that 2011 xeons are soldered?In that case it´s even more painful process....but still possible....anyway @HUSKIE  I am not suggesting you to do this EVER


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> it's feels like a normal not hot or something, i put the fan at the back of the socket and temperature seems not go down...




a false reading then...dont worry about it


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah might be false reading because it's ES CPU. Thanks


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

I was testing this LED cob yesterday to see if it stayed cool without a fan....at 70"C it hurt my fingers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Yeah might be false reading because it's ES CPU. Thanks



Only way to confirm is to use a infrared thermometer   If you have Access to one


----------



## lyra (Oct 7, 2017)

shall we have a game of who can get the lowest cinebench score with a xeon? 



18 eh...


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2017)

Would like to play but in the process of moving and downsizing due to Berevment

Wish i had the time to play with my Duel Xeon 500 (P3) Cinbench R15 wont run on P3 Xeon ( no 64bit instruction capability and AGP Graphics)

 does that mean i Win


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> its ES so anything could be happening



Probably.


@HUSKIE


Idle temps







Temps inside the Machine


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2017)

*Knoxx29*
under your chiller?? nice


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> *Knoxx29*
> under your chiller?? nice



Nope.

When i don't do Benchmarks the Waterchiller is off, let's say it is on once every two months.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 8, 2017)

@*Knoxx29*

temps are quite good now than before. isn't it?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> temps are quite good now than before. isn't it?



Way better, what did you do?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 8, 2017)

turned the cpu block into vertical position


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> turned the cpu block into vertical position



Funny solution but at least it works now that you said that did you plug the tubes correctly?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeap...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)

*Before
*




*After* 





Room temps 20c, Waterchiller's water temp 23.4c both Machines  ( looped )

VRM's idle temp before 58c

VRM's idle temp after 29c

VRM's load temp before 92c

VRM's load temp after 36c


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)

Room temps 20c, Waterchiller's water temp 23.4c both Machines  ( looped )

VRM's idle temp before 58c

VRM's idle temp after 29c

VRM's load temp before 92c

VRM's load temp after 36c

I don't know why but the VRM's temps won't go above 36 when running prime95 for 10 minutes, if temps are correct that means that there's a drop of 56c full load and 29c idle, anyway i will do the test once again but letting Prime95 run for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Room temps 20c, Waterchiller's water temp 23.4c both Machines  ( looped )
> 
> VRM's idle temp before 58c
> 
> ...


Ohhh boy...that VRM really suffer before isn't it?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ohhh boy...that VRM really suffer before isn't it?



It didn't really have a cooled life before


----------



## lyra (Oct 12, 2017)

my mate is just getting into PC gaming, he is gonna have a gtx 1060 so i think a clocked x5650 would be ideal for him, does anyone have any and an x58 motherboard going?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 12, 2017)

lyra said:


> my mate is just getting into PC gaming, he is gonna have a gtx 1060 so i think a clocked x5650 would be ideal for him, does anyone have any and an x58 motherboard going?


Well I guess it´s really depend....from where are you going to buy?Also Used mobo or New Chinese?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 12, 2017)

Anybody have a 1366 Board they can part ways with

Got 2x W3540s I wouldn’t mind putting in use


----------



## lyra (Oct 12, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well I guess it´s really depend....from where are you going to buy?Also Used mobo or New Chinese?



Are the chinesium ones good enough? If they overclock good enough for just under air the i guess that would be an idea.

Ideally used though, just wondering what the people here had knocking around


Durvelle27 said:


> Anybody have a 1366 Board they can part ways with
> 
> Got 2x W3540s I wouldn’t mind putting in use



Also i have an old HP ML350 g6 that you can have for 20 quid and postage. It has a dual 1366 sockets and everything.  It needs a new power distribution backplane (i think) and a new set of fans but the motherboard and PSUs are all fine


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2017)

@Durvelle27 @lyra - please refrain from discussing B/S/T transactions outside of the B/S/T forum section (only allowed in that section or in PM's)


----------



## blibba (Oct 12, 2017)

lyra said:


> my mate is just getting into PC gaming, he is gonna have a gtx 1060 so i think a clocked x5650 would be ideal for him, does anyone have any and an x58 motherboard going?



Unless he's already got the chip or he's into movie encoding, he'd be better off with an i3 from the last 5 years or a quad-core Xeon tbh.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 12, 2017)

lyra said:


> Are the chinesium ones good enough? If they overclock good enough for just under air the i guess that would be an idea.
> 
> Ideally used though, just wondering what the people here had knocking around


Well....There is also this:"some Chinese mobo´s are better then other Chinese mobo´s".....here a good video about that subject









I personally will always go for some used good mobo´s then Chinese new but it´s seems that some of them works just fine......


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm on X58 longer than anyone on this forum. You guys are doing it all wrong.

Here are a few tips:

1. Prioritize DDR frequency over timings. Aim for 2000 range and above. Westmere allows 1.5x uncore to DDR ratio... take advantage of that. Uncore 3600 = DDR 2400.
2. Push QPI link to the maximum (7.9 GT/s), it helps with graphics, etc.
3. BCLK 160-165 are best for stability… doesn't require VTT/IOH/ICH voltages boost.
4. QPI link should be higher then uncore.
5. Avoid QPI/VTT voltage above 1.3v. Degrades the entire chip faster, damages the IMC, causing silent data corruption.
6. Avoid temperature above 75c.
7. Uncore RTL values change on reboot. Take that in mind... sometimes you think your stable when your not. When you find uncore stable spot, reduce it by 20-30 MHz.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 5. Avoid QPI/VTT voltage above 1.3v.





Regeneration said:


> 3. BCLK 160-165 are best for stability… doesn't require VTT/IOH/ICH voltages boost.



Yeap those rules apply if you run at stock or not a high Overclock.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 12, 2017)

You can take my advice, or ignore it, but don't be suprised if one day in the future, all of the sudden, you'll get "Disk needs to be checked for consistency" message. I damaged several Xeon and i7 9xx chips in the past with VTT... silent data corruption is the worst thing ever... hard to diagnose.

And BTW, C-states aren't stable with BCLK 163 and above.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 12, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> I'm on X58 longer than anyone on this forum. You guys are doing it all wrong.
> 
> Here are a few tips:
> 
> ...


Had better results with much different parameters


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> You can take my advice, or ignore it, but don't be suprised if one day in the future, all of the sudden, you'll get "Disk needs to be checked for consistency" message. I damaged several Xeon and i7 9xx chips in the past with VTT... silent data corruption is the worst thing ever... hard to diagnose.
> 
> And BTW, C-states aren't stable with BCLK 163 and above.



I am not saying that you are wrong, i really appreciate your advice, but as we know some Machines needs more VTT voltages than others, my X58 Machine with 1.30V VTT it crash/bsod or freeze, maybe it boots and it works for a few minutes or it doesn't post/boot at all forcing me to do a Cmos reset.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 13, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am not saying that you are wrong, i really appreciate your advice, but as we know some Machines needs more VTT voltages than others, my X58 Machine with 1.30V VTT it crash/bsod or freeze, maybe it boots and it works for a few minutes or it doesn't post/boot at all forcing me to do a Cmos reset.



Uncore frequency, RTL values and high BCLK all require VTT voltage boost.

I've had a Xeon X5680's IMC that got degraded by 2% in less than a year EVEN with VTT 1.3v.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Uncore frequency, RTL values and high BCLK all require VTT voltage boost.



Right.



Regeneration said:


> I've had a Xeon X5680's IMC that got degraded by 2% in less than a year EVEN with VTT 1.3v.



Was it overclocked?

2% degraded in less than one year and as you said VTT1.30V for sure that wasnt the VTT voltage but something else.

Edit: Sometimes it depends on the chip.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 13, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Was it overclocked?
> 
> 2% degraded in less than one year and as you said VTT1.30V for sure that wasnt the VTT voltage but something else.



Yes, to the 4+ GHz range.

After a year, application errors appeared on the system, Kernel WHEA errors in the event log. At first, I thought its vcore, but after crashing Prime95 512K, I had to reduce the uncore from 3465 to 3400 to remain stable at 1.3v.

I've had other chips that degraded quickly using high VTT. A very few even that were damaged, causing silent data corruption on the HDD every few weeks.

I'm just saying... VTT kills...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> I'm just saying... VTT kills...



For sure.



Regeneration said:


> Yes, to the 4+ GHz range.
> 
> After a year, application errors appeared on the system, Kernel WHEA errors in the event log. At first, I thought its vcore, but after crashing Prime95 512K, I had to reduce the uncore from 3465 to 3400 to remain stable at 1.3v.
> 
> I've had other chips that degraded quickly using high VTT. A very few even that were damaged, causing silent data corruption on the HDD every few weeks.



I have 3 X58 Machines: 

1 - Evga SR-2 CLASSIFIED paired with 2 X X5675 4.5GHz 1.34V.

2 - Evga SR-2 CLASSIFIED paired with 2 X X5677 4.5GHz 1.34V 

So far none of the two has shown sign of degradation.

Built a month ago: 

Evga X58 Classified 3 paired with a X5690 4.7GHz 1.44V+ so far everything is working perfectly.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 13, 2017)

How do you test for stability and for how long?

My method for 1000% stability is: 8 hours of IntelBurnTest with 85% RAM, 8 hours of Prime95 26.6 Large FFT, and finally 24 hours of blend.

Uncore overclocking instability usually takes 5 hours to occur (BSOD). Normally on 512K test on Prime95. Sometimes, when you almost stable, you get silent Kernel WHEA cache errors in the event log.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 13, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> How do you test for stability and for how long?
> 
> My method for 1000% stability is: 8 hours of IntelBurnTest with 85% RAM, 8 hours of Prime95 26.6 Large FFT, and finally 24 hours of blend.
> 
> Uncore overclocking instability usually takes 5 hours to occur (BSOD). Normally on 512K test on Prime95. Sometimes, when you almost stable, you get silent Kernel WHEA cache errors in the event log.


mine is if it doesn't crash in the games i play


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> How do you test for stability and for how long?


Prime95 5 hours small FFT, OCCT 5 hours and Memtest overnight, honestly i shouldn't even test those Machines for that long because they aren't built for 24/7.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 13, 2017)

* IntelBurnTest is best to test core stability.
* Prime95 version 26.6 Large FFT is best to test uncore stability.
* HCI MemTest (with no pagefile) is best to test DDR stability.
* OCCT isn't bad, but some recent versions are buggy and crash for no reason.
* MemTest86 isn't good enough to stress test DDR overclocking stability.
* Prime95 version 26.6 custom blend with 80% of RAM is best to test everything.
* If you want to go crazy, you can run LuxMark in the background to apply more stress on the IOH and PSU.
* If you don't want to spend much time on stress testing, just go with a long run of IntelBurnTest.
* Don't forget to restart between stress tests since RTL values auto change all the time.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> There you go pal:
> View attachment 92780


Is it me or is the CPU load at 100%??


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 13, 2017)

I like to do 10 runs in Intel burn test sometimes short runs in prime95...also I really love Asus Real Bench because it´s not that long but push various things to the limit.....after that games will do the rest of the Test


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

phill said:


> Is it me or is the CPU load at 100%??



Yes CPU is at 100% load because he is running AIDA64 FPU stress test.



Regeneration said:


> * IntelBurnTest is best to test core stability.
> * Prime95 version 26.6 Large FFT is best to test uncore stability.
> * HCI MemTest (with no pagefile) is best to test DDR stability.
> * OCCT isn't bad, but some recent versions are buggy and crash for no reason.
> ...



Thanks for the advice.

It's not necessary but maybe when i am bored i will give it a try, the Evga X58 Machine i will downclock it to 4.2GHz.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

it was time to give it a break to the CPU.

I downclocked it from 4.7GHz 1.448V to 4.2GHz 1.258V


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 13, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> it was time to give it a break to the CPU.
> 
> I downclocked it from 4.7GHz 1.448V to 4.2GHz 1.258V
> 
> View attachment 92991


I am curious how much is the score now in CineBench R15 on that speed?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am curious how much score now in CineBench R15 on that speed?



With those settings for sure very low, unfortunately i have shut down the Machine a few minutes ago, tomorrow i will run CineBench.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2017)

I couldn't resist till tomorrow 

Here


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I couldn't resist till tomorrow
> 
> Here
> 
> View attachment 92993


That´s still Good&Solid score M8......I am "hovering" at 4005Ghz with my E5645:





And I am more than happy with this speed.......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That´s still Good&Solid score M8......I am "hovering" at 4005Ghz with my E5645:
> 
> View attachment 92995
> 
> And I am more than happy with this speed.......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

because the 4.0GHz overclock was slightly higher than your I decreased the clock speed a little bit more


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> because the 4.0GHz overclock was slightly higher than your I decreased the clock speed a little bit more
> 
> View attachment 93009


Thats just about right Score for that Speed ......also whats yours NB(UCLK) Frequency?I am getting a bit higher scores If I rise that but then machine it´s not that stable......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Thats just about right Score for that Speed ......also whats yours NB(UCLK) Frequency?I am getting a bit higher scores If I rise that but then machine it´s not that stable......


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd try to push the DDR frequency further if I were you.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 93010


Yep.....thats it....



 
When I go on 3300Mhz overall results are 1-2% better but as I said  stability issues appear.......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2017)

X 58 porn..............dirty girls


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yep.....thats it....
> 
> View attachment 93011
> When I go on 3300Mhz overall results are 1-2% better but as I said  stability issues appear.......



I guess that's it.

The real NB frequency for my Overclock 3989.40MHz it's 23x 3800+ but i always use a little less 22x/21x, if i am not mistaken right now i have set at 21x.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I guess that's it.
> 
> The real NB frequency for my Overclock 3989.40MHz it's 23x 3800+ but i always use a little less 22x/21x, if i am not mistaken right now i have set at 21x.


Yep....I guess that NB freq. should be at least 2x speed of RAM so you are just a bit higher than that and its perfectly fine,not sure how much higher you can go before the trouble appears.....nor that I am suggesting anything .......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yep....I guess that NB freq. should be at least 2x speed of RAM so you are just a bit higher than that and its perfectly fine,not sure how much higher you can go before the trouble appears.....nor that I am suggesting anything .......



Right now i am at work but tonight i will give it a try, however the right thing it's not to exceed the target memory frequency.

Here is an example: 


 
Target memory frequency is 2020MHz, 2020MHz x 2 = 4040MHz, as you can see it's set at 3707MHz but i could use it up to 4040MHz.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right now i am at work but tonight i will give it a try, however the right thing it's not to exceed the target memory frequency.
> 
> Here is an example:
> View attachment 93020
> Target memory frequency is 2020MHz, 2020MHz x 2 = 4040MHz, as you can see it's set at 3707MHz but i could use it up to 4040MHz.


Well  the speed of the uncore (the L3 cache and memory controller) should be at min 2x of the speed of ram in your case thats 3200Mhz but its easily overclockable.....if you don´t have any problems at 3707Mhz try to push it at 4040Mhz and see how much you can gain in tests,the good things is that this OC usually don´t rise the temps(at least in my case) but it´s tricky when it comes to the every day stability.......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well  the speed of the uncore (the L3 cache and memory controller) should be at min 2x of the speed of ram in your case thats 3200Mhz but its easily overclockable.....if you don´t have any problems at 3707Mhz try to push it at 4040Mhz and see how much you can gain in tests,the good things is that this OC usually don´t rise the temps(at least in my case) but it´s tricky when it comes to the every day stability.......



I never had any problems running it at 3707, btw that's an old overclock that i am not using anymore, you're right the speed of the uncore should be 2x the speed of the ram and that's why i am not using anymore 1600MHz but instead 2133MHz.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I never had any problems running it at 3707, btw that's an old overclock that i am not using anymore, you're right the speed of the uncore should be 2x the speed of the ram and that's why i am not using anymore 1600MHz but instead 2133MHz.


Well...I guess....in that case you can even push it beyond 4266Mhz.....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...I guess....in that case you can even push it beyond 4266Mhz.....



4000MHz is enough.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 15, 2017)

I run 1.3625 QPI for nearly a year now, not a single bsod. Done 24H SimRacing events, Rainbow Six Siege (nearly maxes out the CPU)...Stress tests, I've only done 1H 30Min of Prime Blend.

Oh, and I run 24GB of ram with the QPI (UCLK) Speed at 3600. Ram is at 1700.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I run 1.3625 QPI for nearly a year now, not a single bsod. Done 24H SimRacing events, Rainbow Six Siege (nearly maxes out the CPU)...Stress tests, I've only done 1H 30Min of Prime Blend.
> 
> Oh, and I run 24GB of ram with the QPI (UCLK) Speed at 3600. Ram is at 1700.


Good to know....I Push my QPI  on 1,31 in bios just few days ago......I also have 24gb 3x8 gb on 1333Mhz


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I also have 24gb 3x8 gb on 1333Mhz



Is it your ram rated 1333MHz?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is it your ram rated 1333MHz?


Yeah...but it´s a bit underclocked atm because of the multiplayer....... it´s actually working on 1266Mhz


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah...but it´s a bit underclocked atm because of the multiplayer....... it´s actually working on 1266Mhz



I don't know everyone needs but why 1333Mhz when you could get at least 1600mhz/ 1866.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know everyone needs but why 1333Mhz when you could get at least 1600mhz/ 1866.


I guess that slow RAM speed stays with me back from the DDR2 days,RAM-longevity is my goal .....also to be honest the difference is mostly negligible when it comes to the every day use and many tests shows that...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I guess that slow RAM speed stays with me back from the DDR2 days,



You're not that old


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> You're not that old


He he he...TY....but I am....to be honest I´ll could said DDR(1) but  I forgot what speed I was using back in those days ...hmmm....maybe that´s a first sign of alzheimer???


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> He he he...TY....but I am....to be honest I´ll could said DDR(1) but  I forgot what speed I was using back in those days ...hmmm....maybe that´s a first sign of alzheimer???



You're jut 3 years older than me, i can remember back in those days DDR1, what was that 266Mhz/333Mhz/400Mhz?somewhere i have some DDR1.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> You're jut 3 years older than me, i can remember back in those days DDR1, what was that 266Mhz/333Mhz/400Mhz?somewhere i have some DDR1.


Well I am sure that back then I must be on 266 or in best case scenario 333Mhz........BTW is there any gain of OC V on CPU PLL?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> .BTW is there any gain of OC V on CPU PLL?



I have it Auto, never touched it.

Edit: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-the-x58-a-practical-guide.108526/


----------



## FilipM (Oct 15, 2017)

Kingmax Hardcore DDR500 @ 582 with 2.5-3-3-5-1T timings

Proper gems from the DDR1 era...i must be getting old...

CPU PLL, the lower the better on Westmere Xeons. My board cant run lower than 1.80V, but some EVGA? Boards can, lowering that to 1.55-1.7 can yield better results


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Kingmax Hardcore DDR500 @ 582 with 2.5-3-3-5-1T timings
> 
> Proper gems from the DDR1 era...i must be getting old...
> 
> CPU PLL, the lower the better on Westmere Xeons. My board cant run lower than 1.80V, but some EVGA? Boards can, lowering that to 1.55-1.7 can yield better results


Hey thx.....minimum on my ASUS P6X58D Premium is 1.80V also,I tried also1,82V-1,88V didn´t see any difference in stability or performance except that my cores getting few degrees hotter......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> minimum on my ASUS P6X58D is 1.80V



Can't you lower it?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can't you lower it?


No....1.80V is the minimum on my mobo as I said above......Maybe you have that option on your"Fancy" board


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 15, 2017)

anybody need some lga 771 xeons I got a stack of about 20 I need to sort and see if they work
looking for a board or a board I can use a lga 771 >> 775 adapter


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Maybe you have that option on your"Fancy" board



Yes i have it and i can lower it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes i have it and i can lower it.
> 
> View attachment 93086 View attachment 93087 View attachment 93088


Cool.....well...maybe if you get really bored one day....you can try and see how´ the lower CPU PLL V effect your Xeon ......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Cool.....well...maybe if you get really bored one day....you can try and see how´ the lower CPU PLL V effect your Xeon ......



I have it at 1.65V


----------



## FilipM (Oct 16, 2017)

X58 performance heavily relies on UNCORE speed. A 4GHz chip can outrun a 4.4GHz one if UNCORE speed on the latter is not set high enough. 3400-3600 seems to be the sweet spot in Voltage vs Clocks metric.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine is at 3758.5MHz


----------



## FilipM (Oct 16, 2017)

You like showing off don't you


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> You like showing off don't you



Now I am


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2017)

As there seemed to be a few X58 builds in here, I thought I'd share some of mine if that was ok I hope 

https://imgur.com/JKZpzPR

https://imgur.com/FiGh7ix

Now for the before pic...

https://imgur.com/iueBFVR

https://imgur.com/DiLla59

https://imgur.com/JJvLVTQ

Now after - 

https://imgur.com/VNeFvp1

Now altogether 

https://imgur.com/jAk9TwW

https://imgur.com/9fLdsUJ

I hope this is of approval   There's another X58 Xeon at home which I've not got pics uploaded yet, so I'll try and do that soon


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

phill said:


> As there seemed to be a few X58 builds in here, I thought I'd share some of mine if that was ok I hope
> 
> https://imgur.com/JKZpzPR
> 
> ...



Nice Machines, my compliments  an Evga X58 collector like me


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a few EVGA's, some Asrock OCF's and lord know's what else but....  I won't be selling any of them lol   I collect too much! 

Sadly I haven't used them in awhile but I aim to get them all back up and running at some point   The problems of taking a job with a drop in wages of a 1/3 seem to have put a hold on doing silly things like buying hardware and such!!

I've been considering to upgrade the SR-2 to dual X5690's for a while now, the other two Classifieds sadly just have 920's in but I do have a pair of X5650's in the SR-2 currently but I'm unsure if it'll be a simple put in and work or if I need to do some jiggery pokery  
Too many nice machines in this thread, I have to be so very careful with the pennies at the moment it's just not fair!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2017)

Boootiful........( i hope i got the Somerset accent right...... )


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2017)

I come from Devon originally but thanks for smiles on a Monday morning !


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 16, 2017)

Well now when I increase QPI V I decide to push my NB Freq. and see what happens:




So far I didn´t have any stability issues......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

phill said:


> I have a few EVGA's, some Asrock OCF's and lord know's what else but.... I won't be selling any of them lol  I collect too much!



I have just Evga's ( 3 ), nothing against others brands but i am an Evga Enthusiast and for sure i won't sell mine.

I am looking for one more SR-2 and 2 x X5698 but at the moment they are very expensive and like you i have to be very careful with every penny since i got married and me and my wife we want to buy a house/apartment, that said, the good times of spending money on Hardware are over.

Btw, I forgot to say: Welcome to the *Xeon Owners Club* @phill


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well now when I increase QPI V I decide to push my NB Freq. and see what happens:
> View attachment 93091
> So far I didn´t have any stability issues......



You have good numbers there, we'll done


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 16, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> You have good numbers there, we'll done


Well yeah the numbers are there but we will see how stability goes....I tried before the same speed of UCLK but I never rise my QPI V more then 1.225.....now it´s on 1,31 V....so far so good......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yeah the numbers are there but we will see how stability goes....



Run CineBench.




Zyll Goliath said:


> now it´s on 1,31 V....so far so good......



Do you have CPU VTT option?


----------



## FilipM (Oct 16, 2017)

CPU VTT is QPI voltage on Asus boards. Or am I wronK?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Or am I wronK?



WronK i don't know but maybe you're not wrong , that's the problem when you stick just with one brand


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> CPU VTT is QPI voltage on Asus boards. Or am I wronK?


On Asus board you have:
CPU Voltage
CPU PLL Voltage
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage




So I think that you might be Wronk....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 16, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Run CineBench.


No issues in Cinebench nor in any other benchmark so far/passmark/IntelBurnTest/RealBenchmark.......but the real test for me is heavy-gaming and video editing,playing War Thunder online (High res 4480:1080/High details)while streaming or editing some videos in the background for few hours or more....When Stability is not on the 100% that don´t mean necessary that BSOD will appear it could be also some other weird issues....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> but the real test for me is heavy-gaming and video editing,playing War Thunder online (High res 4480:1080/High details)while streaming or editing some videos in the background for few hours or more....When Stability is not on the 100% that don´t mean necessary that BSOD will appear it could be also some other weird issues....



Well i guess you have started to play/edit/streaming to see if it's stable.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 16, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well i guess you have started to play/edit/streaming to see if it's stable.


Ohh sure I already play for a few hours and listen few shows in the background...need to try some editing soon.....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ohh sure I already play for a few hours and listen few shows in the background...need to try some editing soon.....



Still stable?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 16, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Still stable?


Yeah.....I just did real torture-test 10min 1080p editing in Sony Vegas while playing 2 youtubes HiRes-videos on 2 screens on side and on the third screen I played movie in 1080p HD also....np at all........


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah.....I just did real torture-test 10min 1080p editing in Sony Vegas while playing 2 youtubes HiRes-videos on 2 screens on side and on the third screen I played movie in 1080p HD also....np at all........


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

This "old boy" is still kicking some ass........



According to the CpuzBench in multicore test this E5645 is just almost on pair with E5-1660,In single score it´s there close to the I7-2700K and not that far from Ryzen5 1600.....
Ok thats good enough For me I am satisfied.......I could OC him more I know I did tried It and it works up to the 4,2Ghz but in that case I need to add more V and then heat becomes the problem.....So no....I ll chose to stay close to 4Ghz....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> This "old boy" is still kicking some ass........
> View attachment 93111



Any chance to see a higher Overclock?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Any chance to see a higher Overclock?


Well...yeah I know it´s possible with those chips not sure how much I can push this particular one on this mobo I did come close to the 4.2Ghz....but as I said then heat becomes a problem...and I am on Air....so I don´t mind really to be a bit slower but stable and colder.......
here I push him up to the 4,160Ghz just for the show where he did Cpuz Test  successfully



on 4,199Ghz Wakes up but crashed in test.....need more Juice&better cooling.....
I am back on safe 3.985Ghz........
BTW Whats your score on CPUZ with your beastie X5690 when is close to the 5Ghz speed?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2017)

@Zyll Goliath 

E 5640
http://hwbot.org/submission/3063152_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5640_656_cb/


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> BTW Whats your score on CPUZ with your beastie X5690 when is close to the 5Ghz speed?



I haven't checked it yet, i will tonight after work.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Zyll Goliath
> 
> E 5640
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3063152_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5640_656_cb/


Nice score....as I remember thats almost exactly the same result as my ex FX 8300 OC on 4Ghz......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice score....as I remember thats almost exactly the same result as my ex FX 8300 OC on 4Ghz......



Time for IAO Cooler?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Time for IAO Cooler?


I wish I could......It´s just cost to much for my "tiny" budget.....


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't understand why you people run uncore high, and yet such low DDR.

Almost every DDR3 chip manufactured after 2010 is capable of at least 1800 MHz. Later ones can hit 2400 MHz.

For example, G.Skill Ares F3-1333C9Q2, got this kit to work at 2350 MHz, 10-12-12-31, 1T, 1.64v. Can also do 1600 9-9-9-24, 1866 10-10-10-26, 2133 9-11-11-31.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

Don´t forget that Uncore is primarily the memory controller but also controls the L3 cache, and faster L3 cache performance can give you performance gains in  applications.....


----------



## FilipM (Oct 17, 2017)

As I have said, ram speed (anything above 1600-1700) is useless on an X58. Uncore speed always brings more performance on the table.

PS. What @Zyll Goliath said.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> I don't understand why you people run uncore high, and yet such low DDR.



For the simple fact that this Machine is used for testing/Overclock/fun and not 24/7,that said if the Ram runs at 1333 or 1867 for me it doesn't makes any difference.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

Overclocking RAM is part of the fun and isn't difficult. Some new apps and games benefit from high bandwidth. 20GB/s vs. 30GB/s isn't useless. One of the greatest features in the last 1366 CPUs is the ability to run DDR at crazy clocks... It was impossible on Bloomfield. With stock DDR 1333/1600 clocks, Westmere is a bit slower than Bloomfield in memory bandwidth.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Then you should look a few pages back where i have posted my ram running at 1800MHz+ and 1900MHz+ and of course it's not difficult because i do it often.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> For example, G.Skill Ares F3-1333C9Q2, got this kit to work at 2350 MHz, 10-12-12-31, 1T, 1.64v. Can also do 1600 9-9-9-24, 1866 10-10-10-26, 2133 9-11-11-31.



And my question is: what was the CPU clock speed?


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> And my question is: what was the CPU clock speed?



4.3 GHz (166x26) 1.30v, QPI 3984 MHz (8 GT/s), Uncore 3486 MHz, VTT 1.30v, on air cooling, max CPU core temp was between 68-72 under IBT. Other voltages (ICH/IOH/CPU PLL) were left at stock.

With an overclocked GTX 970, 3DMark FireStrike scored around 11,500 - 12,000.

That configuration gave the highest performance in games without extreme voltages. I always prefer to keep longevity. As I said before, the best BCLK range is 16x.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 4.3 GHz (166x26) 1.30v, QPI 3984 MHz (8 GT/s), Uncore 3486 MHz, VTT 1.30v, on air cooling, max CPU core temp was between 68-72 under IBT.
> 
> With an overclocked GTX 970, 3DMark FireStrike scored around 11,500 - 12,000.
> 
> That configuration gave the highest performance in games without extreme voltages. I always prefer to keep longevity. As I said before, the best BCLK range is 16x.



And what was the exact Ram speed?


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> And what was the exact Ram speed?



2324 MHz 10-12-12-31, 1T, 1.60v on triple channel. AIDA64 copy benchmark was around 27 GB/s.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 2324 MHz 10-12-12-31, 1T, 1.60v on triple channel. AIDA64 copy benchmark was around 27 GB/s.



Which CPU?


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

An old Xeon W3680 that been in heavy use for 5 years.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> An old Xeon W3680 that been in heavy use for 5 years.



That's why, because the 5690 at multiplier X26 and BCLK 167 doesn't give me more than 800+ and that's at 4.5GHz.

Screenshot:


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

1. What do you mean doesn't you give more than 800? Can't you adjust DDR multiplier?
2. Its better to have QPI higher than uncore. I noticed you run them at 1:1 ratio. 500 MHz higher is optimal... but may require more VTT.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 1. What do you mean doesn't you give more than 800? Can't you adjust DDR multiplier?
> 2. Its better to have QPI higher than uncore. I noticed you run them at 1:1 ratio. 500 MHz higher is optimal... but may require more VTT.



Here are the bios's settings for that overclock, you tell me what to change.



 

 

 



Edit: that is for a 4.5 overclock not for the 4.2 i am using right now.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 4.3 GHz (166x26) 1.30v, QPI 3984 MHz (8 GT/s), Uncore 3486 MHz, VTT 1.30v, on air cooling, max CPU core temp was between 68-72 under IBT. Other voltages (ICH/IOH/CPU PLL) were left at stock.
> 
> With an overclocked GTX 970, 3DMark FireStrike scored around 11,500 - 12,000.
> 
> That configuration gave the highest performance in games without extreme voltages. I always prefer to keep longevity. As I said before, the best BCLK range is 16x.


Well...It´s happens that I also have GTX 970.....and with all talk about slow RAM speed I checked my results in FireStrike so my best score is:





Well How´s that exactly worst score from yours with faster RAM speeds?And how much in %?
PS. MY CPU Here Was OC on 4,118GHZ
GPU core was on 1519Mhz


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...It´s happens that I also have GTX 970.....and with all talk about slow RAM speed I checked my results in FireStrike so my best score is:
> Well How´s that exactly worst score from your faster RAM speeds?And how much in %?
> PS. MY CPU Here Was OC on 4,118GHZ
> GPU core was on 1519Mhz



3DMark is a bad example, faster DDR doesn't reflect there. Post specs, including mobo.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 3DMark is a bad example, faster DDR doesn't reflect there. Post specs, including mobo.



waiting for your answer.

better?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 17, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 3DMark is a bad example, faster DDR doesn't reflect there. Post specs, including mobo.


Srry but 3DMark was your example.........You have my specs on previous page also....but here you go:


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here are the bios's settings for that overclock, you tell me what to change.
> 
> Edit: that is for a 4.5 overclock not for the 4.2 i am using right now.



I'll post detailed DDR timings when I get home.

1. Increase PCIE Frequency by 2-3 MHz, it helps stabilize random POST failures with high BCLK/QPI.
2. If you use static vcore, disable EIST, it doesn't work, no voltage reduction. C-states work up to BCLK 162.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 17, 2017)

Getting ready to put my x79 xeon under linux.  Hope this goes well!  Kubuntu to start....


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Srry but 3DMark was your example.........You have my specs on previous page also but here you go:



It was a reference... besides, you have a better motherboard, and higher GPU clock.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> It was a reference... besides, you have a better motherboard, and higher GPU clock.


Yep...but also my CPU speed was way lower then yours..........anyway my point is still the same....  RAM speed does not effect that much overall performance in every day apps.....the difference is mostly negligible......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Increase PCIE Frequency by 2-3 MHz



But but i am using a zotac 610



Regeneration said:


> disable EIST, it doesn't work



What doesn't work


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> But but i am using a zotac 610


Don´t do it.....it´s mostly pointless sometimes helps with OC but there is a lot of horror stories if you OC PCI-E for more then 2 Mhz....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Don´t do it.....it´s mostly pointless sometimes helps with OC but there is a lot of horror stories if you OC PCI-E for more then 2 Mhz....



Thanks a lot for the advice I was reading about it and it was said that it is very risky.

edit: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/108461-pcie-overclock-benefits/


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice I was reading about it and it was said that it is very risky.
> 
> edit: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/108461-pcie-overclock-benefits/


NP....Did you doubt in old "BEAR"like me....and yeah long long time ago  I experience from first hand PCI-E OC.......2900XT was my victim.....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> NP....Did you doubt in old "BEAR"like me....



No way, I couldn't even dare to do such an horrendous thing like that  before your advice when @Regeneration told me to increase it I was already googling

Edit: Been honest, @Regeneration said to increase it by 2-3 and a few Forums it has been said that it is safe but if you go above 110 then it could be dangerous.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well How´s that exactly worst score from yours with faster RAM speeds?And how much in %?
> PS. MY CPU Here Was OC on 4,118GHZ
> GPU core was on 1519Mhz






Here, I downclocked just for you. Couldn't match the GTX 970 to your clock. Physics score is higher and 3DMark doesn't use a lot of RAM.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2017)

Post edited


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> No way, I couldn't even dare to do such an horrendous thing like that  before your advice when @Regeneration told me to increase it I was already googling


......Joke aside...PCI-E OC could potentially improve sometimes OC yes....it´s just not worth the risk but if you ever decide to do it from some crazy reason stay in range of +1 to +3 Mhz.....


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> But but i am using a zotac 610
> 
> What doesn't work



There is a known overclocking bug on X58: when you hit high BCLK and/or high QPI link (3800+), sometimes the PC won't POST, happens randomly. Raising PCIE by 1-3 MHz solves this problem. Google around, you'll see a lot of people suggest it on X58. And yes, raising PCIE frequency is dangerous WHEN its more then with just a few MHz.

EIST = Intel SpeedStep, power saving technology (downclock CPU when not in use), it only works with dynamic voltage. When you set static (fixed) vcore, it does downclock but without voltage reduction, so its useless. If you're interested in power saving, only C-states (CxE Function in your BIOS) work with fixed vcore, but BCLK must be 162 or below, otherwise you may encounter BSODs when idle. If you wish to keep SpeedStep, your motherboard must support dynamic vcore, and you have to add an offset.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here are the bios's settings for that overclock, you tell me what to change.
> 
> Edit: that is for a 4.5 overclock not for the 4.2 i am using right now.





Here you go... if you can't set tRFC to 298, sometimes Auto does that for you. But make sure to run MemTest... messing around with timings can corrupt OS files really fast. Start with 1.5v and go up until you're stable.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> ......Joke aside...



You are lucky because i don't know where you live



Regeneration said:


> There is a known overclocking bug on X58: when you hit high BCLK and/or high QPI link (3800+), sometimes the PC won't POST, happens randomly. Raising PCIE by 1-3 MHz solves this problem. Google around, you'll see a lot of people suggest it on X58. And yes, raising PCIE frequency is dangerous WHEN its more then with just a few MHz.
> 
> EIST = Intel SpeedStep, power saving technology (downclock CPU when not in use), it only works with dynamic voltage. When you set static (fixed) vcore, it does downclock but without voltage reduction, so its useless. If you're interested in power saving, only C-states (CxE Function in your BIOS) work with fixed vcore, but BCLK must be 162 or below, otherwise you may encounter BSODs when idle. If you wish to keep SpeedStep, your motherboard must support dynamic vcore, and you have to add an offset.



Got it.



Zyll Goliath said:


> if you ever decide to do it from some crazy reason stay in range of +1 to +3 Mhz.....



Well i am already doing it


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Other BIOS tips:

1. Enable Virtualization Technology, some 3rd party apps use it (not talking about VirtualBox and VMware), and has no negative effect with overclocking.
2. Disable Turbo boost... unstable when overclocking with static voltage. Light load can cause BSODs.
3. VDroop should be on to keep voltage stable at heavy load. Moderate level when idle/load voltages are the same.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well How´s that exactly worst score from yours with faster RAM speeds?And how much in %?
> PS. MY CPU Here Was OC on 4,118GHZ
> GPU core was on 1519Mhz



I'm too lazy to download CineBench, but here are CPU-Z and AIDA64 memory benchmarks:

 

And remember, I downclocked the multiplier by 1 to match CPU clock with yours.

See, my e-penis is bigger


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 93151
> 
> Here, I downclocked just for you. Couldn't match the GTX 970 to your clock. Physics score is higher and 3DMark doesn't use a lot of RAM.


Well....here This is my every day use GPU/CPU and here is the fresh result from FireStrike:





It´s nothing sensational and yet still beats your overall score......yeah CPU here is only on 3.986Mhz and RAM speed is 1260Mhz(weird right )....
Or thats maybe because I OC things that Actually matter when it comes to the Real-Performance gain....


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well....here This is my every day use GPU/CPU and here is the fresh result from FireStrike:
> 
> It´s nothing sensational and yet still beats your overall score......yeah CPU here is only on 3.986Mhz and RAM speed is 1260Mhz(weird right )....
> Thats maybe because I OC things that Actually matter when it comes to the Real-Performance gain....



Again, don't look at the GPU score, mine cannot reach your clocks (especially VRAM). 3DMark doesn't use a lot of RAM, its mostly a 3D benchmark, but latest games like PUBG, and latest apps, use all available RAM, and thats where it matters. Whats your AIDA64 memory score?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Again, don't look at the GPU score, mine cannot reach your clocks (especially VRAM). 3DMark doesn't use a lot of RAM, its mostly a 3D benchmark, but latest games like PUBG, and latest apps, use all available RAM, and thats where it matters. Whats your AIDA64 memory score?


You do realizing that your CPU there is still working on 150 Mhz faster speed right???And it´s making 14571 Vs 13634 in physics score..........honestly there is nothing there to bragg about.
I don´t have AIDA64 installed atm but I bet that you have a better memory score ........


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You do realizing that your CPU there is still working on 150 Mhz faster speed right???And it´s making 14571 Vs 13634 in physics score..........honestly there is nothing there to bragg about.
> I don´t have AIDA64 installed atm but I bet that you have a better memory score ........



Here, there are some benchmarks in this article.






139 fps vs. 157 fps, almost 12 percent in Battlefield 1, that's a noticeable difference. DDR frequency does matter.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Here, there are some benchmarks in this article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does matter more when it comes to the NEW DDR4 platforms.......but when it comes to OUR specific case in here....nah it´s mostly negligible.....


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> It does matter more when it comes to the NEW DDR4 platforms.......but when it comes to OUR specific case in here....nah it´s mostly negligible.....





 

18 GB/s > 29 GB/s isn't negligible, especially on Westmere and its slower IMC. Run a memory benchmark, you'll see for yourself.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> 18 GB/s > 27 GB/s isn't negligible, especially on Westmere and its slower IMC. Run a memory benchmark, you'll see for yourself.


Again I am talking about EVERY DAY USE....things like GAMING for example right???
Srry...but it´s just not worth it.......



 












Shame there is no my 1333Mhz in there.....I can bet it beats them all when it comes to frames delivered per dollar


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

Grid 2, Thief, Metro Last Light, are OLD games. New games have higher RAM usage.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Grid 2, Thief, Metro Last Light, are OLD games. New games have higher RAM usage.


Ha ha ha...Ok...ok...I give up.............good night.......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2017)

for this i have to use less Multiplier and higher BCLK.






And here with 10-12-12-31, tRFC wont go above 255, even if i set it auto. 






Here with the 9-11-11-31 ( tRFC Auto 232 )


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 18, 2017)

You can just adjust the memory multiplier... if you go for DDR 2000 range, try 10-10-10-26.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Oct 18, 2017)

Still is amazing how even a core 2 quad 9650q I think it was is still gameable on. Intel, you gotta do betta if you want people on x58 to update to your new shitty socket!!!


----------



## FilipM (Oct 18, 2017)

I get 27011 Read // 22426 Write // 29328 Copy

24GB DDR3 @ 1686 with 9-10-9-24 CR1. Westmere-EP



No need to push over 2000 apart for when benching RAM dependant apps.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2017)

FilipM said:


> No need to push over 2000 apart for when benching RAM dependant apps.


I agree.....the real benefit is minimal...then still it´s kind of a challenge to reach high memory speed,so I totally understand when ppl. chase that.......


----------



## FilipM (Oct 18, 2017)

2100 or 2150 is the highest I've had, but with 24GB it is impossible.


----------



## lyra (Oct 24, 2017)

well rip... took my vrm and northbridge heat sink off to clean all the solidified thermal paste and apply some fresh thermal goop. made a total noob fuck up and put the vrm side of the heat sink on first and didnt get a good even mounting pressure and chipped the corner of the north bridge off... so i guess im looking for a new mobo lol. 


god my laptop is sooooo slooooooooooooow


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2017)

lyra said:


> well rip... took my vrm and northbridge heat sink off to clean all the solidified thermal paste and apply some fresh thermal goop. made a total noob fuck up and put the vrm side of the heat sink on first and didnt get a good even mounting pressure and chipped the corner of the north bridge off... so i guess im looking for a new mobo lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 24, 2017)

lyra said:


> god my laptop is sooooo slooooooooooooow



guess its now faster than your Desktop now 
Decent 1366 Boards are getting harder to find for a reasonable price


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2017)

unacceptable


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep i know they really are getting more and more rare  might have to move to a sandybridge i7 or something :'(


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

There is a p6t ws that the bidding is at 60 quid right now. Hopefully i can get that  ut im expecting it to douple in price... Damn. I wished i just killed my processor overclocking. They are faar easier and cheaper to replace


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2017)

lyra said:


> Yep i know they really are getting more and more rare  might have to move to a sandybridge i7 or something :'(



Do that and i don't know you anymore

The X58 instead obsolet every year they are more expensive.

Edit: Maybe in 10/15 years they will cost a fortune


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

I have no idea what it is about them. It seems not that many people know about the phenomenon price to performance of the platform with xeons and also the xeons are so cheap too. Surely if they where that sought after the xeons would be expensive too still... What a mad market


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello everybody! 
This is my first time on this forum. 

  Yah, I agree with you, it's crazy value for the money and the performance is real, as stated on places like YouTube.
  I can get crazy overclock values, core ram and uncore, but the reality is that the majority of the pc users are not able even to go inside the bios...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 25, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> Hello everybody!
> This is my first time on this forum.
> 
> Yah, I agree with you, it's crazy value for the money and the performance is real, as stated on places like YouTube.
> I can get crazy overclock values, core ram and uncore, but the reality is that the majority of the pc users are not able even to go inside the bios...


Welcome to theTechPowerUp......When it comes to the X58 platform mobo plays crucial role and it´s no wonder why prices are insane as Xeons are still very competitive until these days....from other side it´s possible to find some cheaper boards or Chinese mobos but then could be problematic to do OC and also quality is questionable......Feel free to post some pictures of your RiG/stats/tests.....


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

Do many people have experience with the chinesium boards here? Any horror stories or good experiences or?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 25, 2017)

lyra said:


> Do many people have experience with the chinesium boards here? Any horror stories or good experiences or?


Here are some on the AliExpress https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...liate=y&needQuery=n&isOnlyAffiliate=y&tc=main
check what the ppl. talking about them in the comments,those mobos are ranked better then some others....


----------



## FilipM (Oct 25, 2017)

lyra said:


> Yep i know they really are getting more and more rare  might have to move to a sandybridge i7 or something :'(




X79 Xeon? Then you can still be friends with @Knoxx29


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey everyone just updating my pc with voltage tweaks and timings along with asus gtx 750 ti oc which i got for €73 on ebay where i see a few of the same graphic card going for nearly €100 to €170 it insane really. Anyway back to overclocking the xeon e5450 i managed to get the cpu vid of 1.162v as it currently running at 3.6ghz at 1.168v on the vcore with 8gb muchkins running at 900mhz at 2.20v, the fsb voltage is 1.36v. The result on the cpu the temperature is insane im getting below 40c on the cpu and the cores are hovering around 45c to 50c depending on the load. The fsb on the cpu is running at 450mhz with the multi at 8.0.
As it running on asus p5q premium motherboard


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

FilipM said:


> X79 Xeon? Then you can still be friends with @Knoxx29



id be more than happy to move to a later generation of xeon but then id need a whole new processor too :/

also does anyone know what this little thing does on an asus p6x58de board?







the IC next to it not the fan header i mean

EDIT: its a transistor i dug my old broken board out and had a look at it. worst comes to the worst i can always salvage it off my dead board so i think imma not gonna worry about it. funny how there is nothing connected to the drain... i wonder what it could be there for...


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2017)

That a mosfet looks like burnt in the middle how you test that is a digital multi meter (dmm) on diode mode then touch black on the middle mosfet legs and the red lead on either legs as if both read the same value that needs replacing as one leg should have a low value and the other leg should have a high value. The mosfet should be replace with the same model. Look like ya need a hot air station to take off the mosfet as the pad under that is huge.

Can you see any writing on the burnt mosfet?


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 25, 2017)

I have some pictures of my current rig... 
It's a Asus P6x58D Premium motherboard with, ofecourse,  the xeon x5650 currently running at 4.87 something mhz 1.488v
48gb Corsair Dominator platinum @1700mhz.
My gpu is a xfx rx 480 8gb, reference design with a Arctic extreme cooler, backplate still on.
I don't know if it's permitted to post a YouTube link, if so, iI have a channel where i posted some action.


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

this is a picture from an ebay listing. apparently it was an ex display board and some how that fet got chipped. the listing says the board works as intended so i should be covered with the ebay buyer protection if i win and it doesnt work as intended. i got my old board and read the number off that and google said it was an Advanced Power Electronics Corp. AP3310GH P-channel enhancement mode power MOSFET. i cant probably ghetto a hot air station from a hot air gun and some bodgery if i do need to replace it. thanks for the tip on testing if it needs replacing or not 

when i looked around the board i can see a lot of these little mosfets with nothing attached to the drain (some being different types of mosfet but all with nothing on the drain) on the middle leg... with my low level of electronics knowledge, a mosfet is a variable resistor between the drain and the source dependent on the voltage on the gate relative to the source. so what is this component doing with nothing connected to the drain?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2017)

My custom pc have an upgrade for northbridge cooling which is pretty cool as i modded the xbox 360 fan 3 pin to power it up and controlled by the bios not too noisy and good airflow as well


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 25, 2017)

Why is the north bridge temp a problem? I think it's enough to repaste it with a fresh and good quality product and it's all set.
  Intel stated that on x58 the max temp is 90 Celsius. That is difficult to reach, even with a many yars old motherboard.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2017)

It could be addition voltages could be related ram voltage as i wouldnt buy a motherboard with a chipped fets that lost it details. Then again it could be something important. If the replacement mosfet is available to buy why not chance it ya have nothing to lose


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> Why is the north bridge temp a problem? I think it's enough to repaste it with a fresh and good quality product and it's all set.
> Intel stated that on x58 the max temp is 90 Celsius. That is difficult to reach, even with a many yars old motherboard.


Well to be honest i have repasted the northbridge, southbridge, cpu and the graphic card with arctic mx-4. And the temperature are well in check as im doing overclocking on the asus p5q premium so yes more airflow in tight places do help


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

Edwired said:


> It could be addition voltages could be related ram voltage as i wouldnt buy a motherboard with a chipped fets that lost it details. Then again it could be something important. If the replacement mosfet is available to buy why not chance it ya have nothing to lose



i already have a spare from my dead board infact so yeah totally nothing to lose. it also comes with an i7 950 and the bidding is at 50 quid so yeah doesnt seem like too big an issue also the seller says its working so if it isnt i can always get my money back


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 25, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Here are some on the AliExpress https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...liate=y&needQuery=n&isOnlyAffiliate=y&tc=main
> check what the ppl. talking about them in the comments,those mobos are ranked better then some others....



I have ordered a lga 1155 from ebay. It's a no name board. I want to test it with a Xeon e3 1245. I will update the results of this "stab in the dark" trial.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2017)

That a steal for that price if ya win it  theres are guides on youtube how to remove the mosfet if that is any help to you


----------



## lyra (Oct 25, 2017)

i have watched a couple of louis rossmann's videos so i can probably reflow a BGA processor on a mac mainboard now r-right? h-hehe...

in all seriousness cheers for the help


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 25, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> I have some pictures of my current rig...
> It's a Asus P6x58D Premium motherboard with, ofecourse,  the xeon x5650 currently running at 4.87 something mhz 1.488v
> 48gb Corsair Dominator platinum @1700mhz.
> My gpu is a xfx rx 480 8gb, reference design with a Arctic extreme cooler, backplate still on.
> I don't know if it's permitted to post a YouTube link, if so, iI have a channel where i posted some action.


Nice RiG man......I have the same mobo with the E5645@4Ghz&24Gb on low V 1.224 and Gtx 970......I am curious as you have  RX 480 whats your FireStrike score?
Also...please feel free go ahead and post a youtube link there is NP with that at all....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 25, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> I don't know if it's permitted to post a YouTube link, if so, iI have a channel where i posted some action.




yes please


----------



## Edwired (Oct 26, 2017)

lyra said:


> i have watched a couple of louis rossmann's videos so i can probably reflow a BGA processor on a mac mainboard now r-right? h-hehe...
> 
> in all seriousness cheers for the help


No harm in practice of a real dead board ya learn alot from looking and trying to repair sure i did work in a internet cafe in computer repairs for 11 years jeez i lost count of doing repairs something like over 3500 from monitors, desktops, laptop, printers, the list just go on it just was a real pain to deal with as the boss kept giving me shit thinking he knows it all so told him to go and shove it up where the sun dont shine. Boy his face was priceless


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK how can i summit a Cinebench score?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2017)

Cant remember exactly tbh. i know it can take a few minutes or longer for the score to be verified. So, you may think you havent done it properly.

Theres an orange button top right of the HWBot screen which allows you to submit a score. Fill in as many fields as you can/want. I snipped a pic whenever i submitted a score and uploaded that for verification.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 31 points more please........i would like to see some world domination going on here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92048
> ...






As you wished.







He was the 1st, i beat him with 21 points of difference now i guess it is me the 1st


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2017)

WORLD DOMINATION...............


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> WORLD DOMINATION...............



I cant validate it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2017)

Try submitting again


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Try submitting again



tried a few times and always the same


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2017)

Try taking a different snip of the results. A smaller file?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

As soon ambient's temps drop i will try with higher clock speed.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 26, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 93431
> 
> As soon ambient's temps drop i will try with higher clock speed.


GRATZ @Knoxx29!!!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> GRATZ @Knoxx29!!!



As said above wanted to try higher clock speed but i was thinking to keep the extra GHz just in case someone beat my record


----------



## FilipM (Oct 26, 2017)

The extra GHz? What? No one gonna touch that man. 

I feel ashamed now with the 1090cb...I wonder if I can photoshop that


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

FilipM said:


> The extra GHz? What? No one gonna touch that man.
> 
> I feel ashamed now with the 1090cb...I wonder if I can photoshop that







FilipM said:


> The extra GHz? What? No one gonna touch that man.



Yeap, still have some extra GHz available, nobody knows if i will need it


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 26, 2017)

So... let's assume I have a rebranded W3680 
Those any good ?







3DMark Firestrike : 11008 pkt with GPU OC (https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13964812)
 
This is from my "Madness" PC (so CPU cooling isn't best it can be + GPU is on PCI-e x8 2.0).


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't remember if i have posted this







Just in case i didn't


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply, I'm a working man... 









This is what I'm rocking now:










I remember that my score on firestrike was something like 15k for both cpu and vga and the combined was 5k.

I will update if it was wrong. The driver was not valid, for being a beta of something...


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 26, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't remember if i have posted this
> 
> View attachment 93447
> 
> ...


That is impressive! I've managed only 4.3 on this motherboard, and much less on the Gigabyte one with the 920.


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 26, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> As you wished.
> 
> View attachment 93426
> 
> ...



And this is very impressive! That voltage is a bit high, what cooling system are you using? 
An i was thinking that 1.5v is too much...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> That voltage is a bit high



Nah, for the Xeons beasts it is not




The Silviu said:


> what cooling system are you using?



Here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-107#post-3708296


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, I have beaten my own record twice.

Unfortunety i am posting just one of the two screenshots because i want to keep the second one anonymous.


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 27, 2017)

That's crazy fast! I see now why it's possible, that cooling is really apropiate.
  What is your single core result on cinebench and cpu z? Sorry if you already posted it, I'm on my phone and it's not my best for searching..


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> cpu z



Never tried it.

New record


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

Going for 1170 cb+


----------



## lyra (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you set the cinebench priority to real time in task manager? Doing that makes yoyr computer freeze up as all cpu resources are going to cinebench but after its done i usually get 20 or 30 more points in cinebench. Its a lot more nerve-racking though haha


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 27, 2017)

Did you ever tried to enable the turbo option? It's a pain to attain, I'm curious about single core performance. That is the weakness of the Westmere architecture. At 4.9ghz get 149 cb points on cinebench 15.
 With the x5690 should be possible to go over 5.2ghz.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

lyra said:


> Do you set the cinebench priority to real time in task manager?



How does it works?



The Silviu said:


> I'm curious about single core performance



How should it be set it?



The Silviu said:


> Did you ever tried to enable the turbo option?



I will try that.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 27, 2017)

How to set Single test in Cinebench R15: Options => tick "Advanced".
It will let you test in single thread mode (you tick which test you want to be performed).


----------



## lyra (Oct 27, 2017)

Setting cinebench to realtime priority makes it the most important process to the cpu so when it runs and cpu usage goes to 100% its a true 100% for cinebench. That also means no mouse or keyboard response, no response from the screen and everything but the best score you can possibly get


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

lyra said:


> Setting cinebench to realtime priority makes it the most important process to the cpu so when it runs and cpu usage goes to 100% its a true 100% for cinebench. That also means no mouse or keyboard response, no response from the screen and everything but the best score you can possibly get



I got that, my question was how to set it


----------



## lyra (Oct 27, 2017)

oh sorry, task manager, more details, in the details tab find cinebench, right click and change priority.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> I'm curious about single core performance



Here







Tried  a higher OC


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey @Knoxx29 did you try to tweak a bit memory timings?I guess maybe you can "steal"few more points if your latency get "lower"...


----------



## lyra (Oct 27, 2017)

Bravo!


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> New Word Record


Cinebench R11.5 ?
...
WTF ?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am still shocked, i cant believe it


Nice...What did you do to improve the score?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Cinebench R11.5 ?
> ...
> WTF ?



Yes Sir.



Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice...What did you do to improve the score?



Switched from the first option to the third one, it has always helped giving me some extra points


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-107#post-3708296


Holy crap! That's extreme cooling for a home user!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Holy crap! That's extreme cooling for a home user!



It depends how serious you take the Overclock Hobby


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...thats an old trick that I always do soon after any(7,8,10)win-installation.....tips/those"animations"are the real hungry SOB the rest of options not so much....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> New Word Record
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH? How the monkeyness are you getting an X5690 to 5ghz+? I have a X5680 in one of my systems and getting 4.2ghz at best with water cooling and 1.3volts. If I've missed this earlier in the thread[tl:dr], will go back and look.

EDIT; Nvrmnd, I should have scrolled up the page. HOLY FRICKEN CRAP with the 1.682volts! Didn't know that series of CPU could even do that without burning up.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have a X5680 in one of my systems and getting 4.2ghz at best with water cooling and 1.3volts.



my X5670 is happy at 4.4ghz at a smidgeon over 1.3v with watercooling.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> WTH? How the monkeyness are you getting an X5690 to 5ghz+? I have a X5680 in one of my systems and getting 4.2ghz at best with water cooling and 1.3volts. If I've missed this earlier in the thread[tl:dr], will go back and look.
> 
> EDIT; Nvrmnd, I should have scrolled up the page. HOLY FRICKEN CRAP with the 1.6volts! Didn't know that series of CPU could even do that without burning up.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> my X5670 is happy at 4.4ghz at a smidgeon over 1.3v with watercooling.


Silicon lottery then? Nice though. Betting I could get there with 1.35V but I'm just not wanting to dump that much voltage into it.


Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 93495


You're not worried at all about burning that CPU up are you?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

When temps drop i will try a higher OC


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2017)

4.5ghz with  1.316v


----------



## FilipM (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi 


@Knoxx29 WOW! PS. After you're done doing the WR thing, can you try achieve the same "normal" OC again? I wanna see what the high voltage has done to it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4.5ghz with  1.316v


That's not bad at all. Damn nice actually. Got mine as high as 4.342[26x167bclk] but at 1.33v. But it wasn't stable and didn't want to push it any higher.


FilipM said:


> Hi  @Knoxx29 WOW! PS. After you're done doing the WR thing, can you try achieve the same "normal" OC again? I wanna see what the high voltage has done to it


Yeah I'd like to see that too!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not bad at all. Damn nice actually. Got mine as high as 4.342[26x167bclk] but at 1.33v. But it wasn't stable and didn't want to push it any higher.



which motherboard?

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

FilipM said:


> can you try achieve the same "normal" OC again



Which OC?


----------



## FilipM (Oct 27, 2017)

Whatever you run at for a few days, 4.5?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Whatever you run at for a few days, 4.5?



4.7Ghz, that is what i have been running


----------



## FilipM (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok, interested in stability before-after, if you don't mind


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Ok, interested in stability before-after, if you don't mind



what should i run?


----------



## FilipM (Oct 27, 2017)

Whatever you ran previously...Same use-case scenarios, doesn't have to be Prime95 or LinX...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> which motherboard?


It's an Asus P6X58-E WS. 0301 Bios revision. I actually had to go look.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Ok, interested in stability before-after, if you don't mind



Cinebench


----------



## FilipM (Oct 27, 2017)

Do that then


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 27, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Cinebench R11.5 ?
> ...
> WTF ?


I think you missed my point...
You can't have a valid score of 1188 for *R11.5*.
Why ?
Because of this : https://hwbot.org/submission/368173...h___r11.5_2x_xeon_platinum_8176m_60.95_points
You should have highest score of *Cinebench R15, NOT Cinebench R11.5.*


----------



## FireFox (Oct 27, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> I think you missed my point...
> You can't have a valid score of 1188 for *R11.5*.
> Why ?
> Because of this : https://hwbot.org/submission/368173...h___r11.5_2x_xeon_platinum_8176m_60.95_points
> You should have highest score of *Cinebench R15, NOT Cinebench R11.5.*



You are right, i have been already contacted by a Moderator, it was my mistake.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 27, 2017)

Just for the fun. So far i have manage 1066 in cinebench but with a I7 980X at 4.65 GHz. Sadly i dont have any screenshot any more. Some stupid idiot hacked my friends email and then send me and emal with a virus in it and since it came from my friend i open it with out thinking more about it. Bam damage install and all my latest benchmark screenshot gone in a blink of an eye and i am so mad . goddammit i hate hackers.

But also a 3dmark firestrike from my system: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13514527

Not the best screenshot (dit i say i hate hackers), but it is the only one i have right now after that virus attack to confirm it is my pc and i dont think many has a M.2 NVMe SSD in there X58 system. I screwed around with WEi just to see how my pc handels it. And it great to see so many still are on X58 as well. A shame motherboard are so exspensive when 6 core Xeon can be found to less than 40 USD on ebay.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> I think you missed my point...
> You can't have a valid score of 1188 for *R11.5*.
> Why ?
> Because of this : https://hwbot.org/submission/368173...h___r11.5_2x_xeon_platinum_8176m_60.95_points
> You should have highest score of *Cinebench R15, NOT Cinebench R11.5.*





Knoxx29 said:


> You are right, i have been already contacted by a Moderator, it was my mistake.


I'm not up to speed on the Cinebench versions, thus a bit confused. Why is this a thing? Is agent_x007 accusing Knoxx29 of cheating somehow?
EDIT; Not trying to create drama. I only ask because his screencaps show R15.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 27, 2017)

I have spare Xeon e5 2609 2011 CPU for free. Uk only!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> I have spare Xeon e5 2609 2011 CPU for free. Uk only!


2.4ghz 4 cores, no hyperthreading for socket 2011? Weird. Still, free is free..


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 27, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> I have spare Xeon e5 2609 2011 CPU for free. Uk only!



 Very Generous Offer Sir
wish my circumstances were Different and that i could Bite off your fingers to get that proffered CPU


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 27, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Very Generous Offer Sir
> wish my circumstances were Different and that i could Bite off your fingers to get that proffered CPU



PM me your Addy I will post for free on Monday or Tuesday if wanted. Thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 27, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> I will post for free porn Monday or Tuesday if wanted. Thanks



 I Burned my entire porn Collection Very Recently   had to  as i'm downsizing everything to clear the house as i had a Bereavement Recently) and i don't even know where i am going to live

And i just loaded incinerator with 30 years of Easyrider and Iron horse magazines
Such a shame they were in pristine Condition


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 27, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2017)

Never owned a Xeon, just some Opterons in 2005 when they were the shit on S939 platform..

Sorry for OT.

E: In fact I have a P4-630 similar Xeon in my old server in the corner of my apartment.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 28, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not up to speed on the Cinebench versions, thus a bit confused. Why is this a thing? Is agent_x007 accusing Knoxx29 of cheating somehow?
> EDIT; Not trying to create drama. I only ask because his screencaps show R15.


In orignal post, there was a screenshot attached with hwbot page and WR on Cinebench 11.5 instead of R15.
I pointed that out in my second post (and I clearly wrote that he has WR on R15, so no cheating here).
Moderator at hwbot was in touch with knoxx29, and this error was fixed.
Basicly, instead of :
http://hwbot.org/submission/3690571_knoxx29_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5690_1188_cb
Link that was provided directed to http://hwbot.org/submission/3690430_knoxx29_cinebench___r11.5_xeon_x5690_1188_points


----------



## lyra (Oct 28, 2017)

quick question, what is the difference between the westmere xeons that are designated E56xx L56xx X56xx or W36xx

they are all 4 or 6 cores, 12mb cache, 2-3.5ghz, same instruction set expansions, same max ram configuration (apart from the w36xx series) so what sets these processors apart so much, if anything, that they get a different letter?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 28, 2017)

the L Stands for low Voltage 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...tmere-EP.22_.2832_nm.29_Efficient_Performance


----------



## lyra (Oct 28, 2017)

Then i guess E is economy or something cause the msrp was half of the others... What about the w36xx... Workstation perhaps? X is obviously XTREME!!! But apart from the names is there any actual use differences or stuff or is it just marketing?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

X = Performance
E = Mainstream (rack mount)
L = Power Optimized


https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/processor-numbers.html


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> X = Performance
> E = Mainstream (rack mount)
> L = Power Optimized
> 
> ...


That link is for consumer CPU's, here's the one for the Xeons; https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/processor-numbers-data-center.html
Not sure why it's called "data-center".


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> That link is for consumer CPU's, here's the one for the Xeons; https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/processor-numbers-data-center.html
> Not sure why it's called "data-center".




thanks for fixing that, i was watching the boxing and not quite concentrating.....


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

got my new board. just setting up for slotting a xeon into it. its all working good. i was digging around my box of spares for my old memory sticks that i use for trouble shooting cause i know they work. and i thought, hey lets see what their XMP settings are. much to my surprise i found out they where 2000mhz sticks!!! 

i also got this warning when scrolling through the settings... 







should i put my faith in kingston and use those settings? they are the old Kingston hyperX T1 DDR3


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't like those red numbers.


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

Neither do i thats why i need to once again dip into the wealth of experience here. Am i gonna knacker my processor or board or memory with these? :/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2017)

lyra said:


> Got my new board. Just setting up for slotting a Xeon into it. Its all working good. I was digging around my box of spares for my old memory sticks that I use for trouble shooting cause I know they work. And I thought, hey lets see what their XMP settings are. much to my surprise I found out they where 2000mhz sticks!!! I also got this warning when scrolling through the settings... Should I put my faith in Kingston and use those settings? They are the old Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3





lyra said:


> Neither do I that's why I need to once again dip into the wealth of experience here. Am I gonna knacker my processor or board or memory with these? :/


If they're rated at 1.65 volts, you will be safe. However, the performance difference between 1866mhz and 2000mhz is minimal and most 2000mhz DDR3 will run at 1866mhz at 1.6volts. While the memory controllers for socket 1366 CPU's officially support 1.65 volts, it is the max rated voltage. Power surges can and do happen from time to time and could easily damage the CPU. It's best to use a voltage which can account for such. Of course, running 2000mhz RAM at 1600 will allow for tighter timings. Tight timings also improve performance as much as mhz boosts.


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

Do tighter timings require higher voltages too? These sticks are alread CL9 i think. Or maybe 10 ill check now


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> If they're rated at 1.65 volts, you will be safe. However, the performance difference between 1866mhz and 2000mhz is minimal and most 2000mhz DDR3 will run at 1866mhz at 1.6volts. While the memory controllers for socket 1366 CPU's officially support 1.65 volts, it is the max rated voltage. Power surges can and do happen from time to time and could easily damage the CPU. It's best to use a voltage which can account for such. Of course, running 2000mhz RAM at 1600 will allow for tighter timings. Tight timings also improve performance as much as mhz boosts.



Any red number in your Bios it's not a good sign.


lyra said:


> Do tighter timings require higher voltages too? These sticks are alread CL9 i think. Or maybe 10 ill check now



Maybe a little more VTT voltage.

Mine at 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 needs at least 1.30V VTT while at higher timing needs 1.20V VTT


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2017)

lyra said:


> Do tighter timings require higher voltages too? These sticks are alread CL9 i think. Or maybe 10 ill check now


Not really. If your RAM is rated for 9-9-9-25 at 2000mhz+1.65volts, they "should" be able to handle 8-8-8-22 at 1866+1.6volts or 7-7-7-20 at 1600+1.55. These are just examples and actual performance will need testing. However, the BIOS should list the XMP profiles on the memory settings tab, or you can look at them in CPU-Z.


Knoxx29 said:


> Any red number in your Bios it's not a good sign.


It depends on the ratings. If it's rated for 1.65 the memory controller can handle it. It's just borderline. More than 1.65volts WILL damage a memory controller.

Here's an article from Anand that gives some useful info; https://www.anandtech.com/show/2658/7


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

The memory sticks are rated for 1.65. I think ill take your advice though and go for something like 1866 and 1.6 and tighten the timings down a knotch

Ill probably have to go back to my 1600mhz sticks anyway because i only have 6 gbs of the stuff. Ill have to keep my eyes out for another 3 sticks of this


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2017)

lyra said:


> The memory sticks are rated for 1.65. I think ill take your advice though and go for something like 1866 and 1.6 and tighten the timings down a knotch


I updated that post to include a link from an article that was helpful some years ago.

My personal setup has a set of 1.6volt 2133mhz sticks rated at 9-9-9-28. I have them running at 1.5volts, 1600mhz at 5-5-5-17. At those timings, the bandwidth is actually faster than the 2133mhz speeds. Your mileage may vary and to find the sweet-spot you have to experiment and tinker, but then that can be fun too.


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

Blimy those timings are incredible haha


----------



## FilipM (Oct 30, 2017)

What are you doing with QPi/DRAM core voltage on 1.7V?? You know that is the CPU VTT yea?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2017)

FilipM said:


> What are you doing with QPi/DRAM core voltage on 1.7V?? You know that is the CPU VTT yea?


Yeah just saw that. That *needs* to be dropped down at or below 1.3volts. That is *WAY* to high!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah just saw that. That *needs* to be dropped down at or below 1.3volts. That is *WAY* to high!



And that's what i was talking about but you didn't get it


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> And that's what i was talking about but you didn't get it


Yep....Totally...well memory at 1,65V it´s not a big deal but QPi/DRAM core voltage on 1.7V it´s real DANGER!!!


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh shit okay. That was just the number it automatically did on the xmp. Good job i have only booted with my i7 920 so far then. Ill get that sorted out. What would be the max for that setting and how much should i tweak it in terms of getting stability?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 30, 2017)

lyra said:


> Oh shit okay. That was just the number it automatically did on the xmp. Good job i have only booted with my i7 920 so far then. Ill get that sorted out. What would be the max for that setting and how much should i tweak it in terms of getting stability?


Well...it´s depend also how far you gonna push your NB Frequency...I recently bump both....now I keeping my QPI at 1,231V......also Some ppl. claim that is good to keep the same (or close)values for QPI and your CPU Voltage.....


----------



## FilipM (Oct 30, 2017)

Max 1.35 for daily. Intel spec sheet for Westmere is 1.4V, but the internets like that at 1.35 max.

There is no conection between that and the Vcore, as many people think. QPi voltage is the voltage ypu put through your memory controller. That is dependant on:

RAM quantity
RAM timings
RAM speed
Uncore (nb) frequency
RTL values


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> also Some ppl. claim that is good to keep the same (or close)values for QPI and your CPU Voltage.....



They claim that but it wouldn't makes sense because if i need Vcore 1.48V for 4.7GHz and VTT for daily max is 1.35V what do you think it would happen if i increase VTT to 1.45V/1.48V?


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 30, 2017)

You don't have to keep any ratio between QPI (VTT) and vcore. VTT is more related to DDR voltage.

And I'd keep it 1.30v for long term use, or 1.35v for short term use.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 30, 2017)

On the topic of QPI (VTT) Voltage, I run 1.3625 daily for nearly a year now, no issues yet.


----------



## The Silviu (Oct 30, 2017)

This are  my results on Firestrike. It seems that i'm the fastest with a single card rx480 and a Xeon  x56xx series.View attachment 93599 View attachment 93599

I'm seeing everywhere that qpi/vtt overvoltage is the killer of this platform.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> I'm seeing everywhere that qpi/vtt overvoltage is the killer of this platform.



Exactly.

I have used it at 1.40V for bench, max 8/10 minutes.


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

well even with the extra ram speed its not good. i cant beat my old cinebench score or get a new max overclocked frequency, not cause of too high bclk causing memory instability but cause the uncore on my board seems to be a damp squib. wont go more than 3200 before giving up the ghost. ill tighten down the timings on my 2000mhz dims and run them at 1600 and see if i can get by with 6gb of ram if not ill just go back to my old 12gb of 1600mhz sticks


----------



## FilipM (Oct 30, 2017)

Uncore frequency has nothing (very little) to do with the board I'm afraid.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 30, 2017)

FilipM said:


> On the topic of QPI (VTT) Voltage, I run 1.3625 daily for nearly a year now, no issues yet.



Yet is a big word. VTT is the killer of this platform. IMC/L3 degradation and instabilities are hard to detect. Causes silent data corruption over time.

Best way to detect it is to run Prime95 with custom FFT from 512K to 1024K, 90 percent of RAM, and to run some GPU stress test like Luxmark in the background.


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh my understanding of it isnt very good then. Ill aim to learn about it more but not today. Im all tired now lol. I had some wierd things going on today like cpu ratio getting stuck on 20 when it was set to 26


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> They claim that but it wouldn't makes sense because if i need Vcore 1.48V for 4.7GHz and VTT for daily max is 1.35V what do you think it would happen if i increase VTT to 1.45V/1.48V?


Well.....You are EXTREME case @Knoxx29  .......anyway I agree with you I just said what some other ppl. claimed and its kind of logical if your OC stays below Crazy Speeds&Voltages


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> its kind of logical if your OC stays below Crazy Speeds&Voltages



That just if you overclock for 24/7 but if you do like me that turn on the Machine just for a few hours to do the overclock then let's use crazy Speeds and voltages it's kinda funny


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> And that's what i was talking about but you didn't get it


Guess so. My bad. Thought we were just talking about the ram voltage.


lyra said:


> Oh shit okay. That was just the number it automatically did on the xmp. Good job i have only booted with my i7 920 so far then. Ill get that sorted out. What would be the max for that setting and how much should i tweak it in terms of getting stability?


On the setting "QPI/DRAM Core voltage", I've seen people go as high as 1.55v, but the Intel spec max is 1.3v. I'd stay close to that as a max if you're going to push your BCLK(base clock) beyond 133. If you're not going to OC the BCLK than leave it at the default as that setting will not affect the RAM, even though it states DRAM. What that setting actually does it set the voltage for the QPI link and the CPU's onboard cache, which is also considered a form of DRAM.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That just if you overclock for 24/7 but if you do like me that turn on the Machine just for a few hours to do the overclock then let's use crazy Speeds and voltages it's kinda funny



With your high-end cooling... you should be able to push the system to world record levels.

If you disable hyperthreading, you'll be able to push the CPU clock even higher but sacrificing some performance.

If you want to maximize BCLK to the 220-230 area, boost PCIE to 103 MHz, and increase the IOH/ICH core voltage from 1.1v to 1.25v.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2017)

I missed to post Ram and Motherboard


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice. If you want to get the highest possible score in benchmarks, you'll have to bump all clocks (Core, QPI+BCLK, Uncore, DDR) and to keep HT on.

The maximum BCLK in X58 is at the 230 range (QPI 4GT/s) after PCIE, IOH/ICH tweaks.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Nice. If you want to get the highest possible score in benchmarks, you'll have to bump all clocks (Core, QPI+BCLK, Uncore, DDR) and to keep HT on.
> 
> The maximum BCLK in X58 is at the 230 range (QPI 4GT/s) after PCIE, IOH/ICH tweaks.



I will try it when i have time, right now it is 03:37am


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 31, 2017)

Rising QPI/VTT Voltage is required for high NB Frequency (UnCore), but I always look at "UnCore" as L3 with IMC (not just IMC).

1,65V limit on RAM for Nehalem is result of default QPI/IMC voltage.
It's the difference between IMC and RAM power planes that is deadly (max. is 0,5V), not voltages themselves (up to a point). Source : LINK.

Also, a bit higher Vcore may be needed when bumping NB Frequency (since L3 cache is faster, it puts more stress on cores).

I don't use XMP profiles on first gen i7's (because they also need a QPI/VTT setting to be stable).
Newer RAM sticks don't have specific values for QPI/VTT.
Result is 1,7V QPI/VTT afetr loading XMP profile (which probably will damage a not LN cooled IMC).


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

Loving the overclocking on these pages guys   Reminds me of chasing number for my 920 D0 for Hwbot   Shame I only had water cooling at the time so...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> Reminds me of chasing number for my 920 D0 for Hwbot



I have one 920 D0, tomorrow i will do some overclock with it i hope i still have some thermal paste left


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

I think I have been pretty lucky with both of mine, 4.5Ghz+ LinX stable I thought was pretty impressive   Still have them to this day..  I do have a Gigabyte X58 SOC sitting pretty at the moment, maybe I should tempt myself into buy a Xeon for it and seeing what it can do.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> I think I have been pretty lucky with both of mine, 4.5Ghz+ LinX stable I thought was pretty impressive   Still have them to this day..  I do have a Gigabyte X58 SOC sitting pretty at the moment, maybe I should tempt myself into buy a Xeon for it and seeing what it can do.....




Im still first in UK at R 15 with 

E 5620
E5640
X 5670

and third with X 5650


Please beat me......


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

I am still looking for a X5698 and i hope to find a good deal  on an i7 980X or i7 990X, i need some CPUs to kill


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

If you'd like to take a look at my HWbot profile, it's phill   It'll have a picture of me and my daughter who I was benching before I got into the top 5 in the UK before I gave up about 2 years ago now 

https://hwbot.org/submission/2817412_phill_2_cinebench___r15_2x_xeon_x5650_1915_cb

That was my best with my 2 X5650's..  They weren't the best overclocking CPUs I found, but then also with so much ram, I think I was struggling with that too


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> If you'd like to take a look at my HWbot profile, it's phill   It'll have a picture of me and my daughter who I was benching before I got into the top 5 in the UK before I gave up about 2 years ago now
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/2817412_phill_2_cinebench___r15_2x_xeon_x5650_1915_cb
> 
> That was my best with my 2 X5650's..  They weren't the best overclocking CPUs I found, but then also with so much ram, I think I was struggling with that too



Nice score, of course 2 x Chips it makes a big difference when running CineBench.

Wait did you gave up because @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

Joke.

Where is the SR-2?

Note: when i run any Bench max memory i use is 8GB.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

It kinda does, but when the CPU's sucked overclocking, I wasn't getting too far and with running 24Gb or 48Gb of ram (at the time that's all I had!!) I think it was limiting the overclock, no amount of volts seemed to help which was a pain lol  I was chasing for some high points which I did manage with a 3rd place in the world for the GPUPI test, was very happy with that 

Sadly no, I was going through a rough time having had problems with ex and daughter (she was 2.5 years old at the time) and benching was a way of ignoring but I just ended up spending so much cash, when I spent £1000 on a 5960X I decided, whoa... Hang on, not benching that!!  Needless to say, 2.5 years on, still issues with the ex and such but it's a little easier...  But not brilliant as I've switched jobs and I've lost a load of pay to go with it!!   But starting at the bottom in IT is a good place to be should I get a pay rise 

My SR-2 is still with me, same as my other EVGA Classified boards   Won't be selling those......

Do you have special sticks of ram to use for benching with the CPU's?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> It kinda does, but when the CPU's sucked overclocking, I wasn't getting too far and with running 24Gb or 48Gb of ram (at the time that's all I had!!) I think it was limiting the overclock, no amount of volts seemed to help which was a pain lol  I was chasing for some high points which I did manage with a 3rd place in the world for the GPUPI test, was very happy with that
> 
> Sadly no, I was going through a rough time having had problems with ex and daughter (she was 2.5 years old at the time) and benching was a way of ignoring but I just ended up spending so much cash, when I spent £1000 on a 5960X I decided, whoa... Hang on, not benching that!!  Needless to say, 2.5 years on, still issues with the ex and such but it's a little easier...  But not brilliant as I've switched jobs and I've lost a load of pay to go with it!!   But starting at the bottom in IT is a good place to be should I get a pay rise
> 
> ...


Dude 2xXeons OC at 4ghz with that ammount of ram are GREAT result especially if that works as yours 24h PC and it´s not just for benchmarks&showing....


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

I was hoping to use it a little more but the power usage and my 5960X is slightly bit faster! lol  But, when I have some cash together, I think I'll try and get that system up and running, just needs a PSU and some water for the cooling   It was a beast and so nice seeing 24 threads in CPU History 

What do you guys run for your 24/7 rigs??


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> Do you have special sticks of ram to use for benching with the CPU's?



For all my X58 Machines i use just these:








phill said:


> What do you guys run for your 24/7 rigs??



i7 7700K 5.0GHz 1.31V ( Delidded )

I haven't decided yet if upgrade to a 7820X


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

2Gb sticks I take it Knoxx29??   I have some server grade ram from work at home, so I'm not sure that's going to be the best benching ram!!  Do you populate both banks if you do dual CPU tests??

I'm still on my 920's at times and I have my 2600k..  I have a 4770k as well and a 5960X but they aren't being used at the moment..  Very sadly   Money for projects I'd love to do but can't


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> What do you guys run for your 24/7 rigs??




Celeron G540


----------



## FilipM (Oct 31, 2017)

I run my X5660 daily, it’s the only desktop I’ve got at home.

And no, not planing to upgrade soon (see system specs)


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

I've far to many PC's at home..  I have a problem!! lol


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> 2Gb sticks I take it Knoxx29??



No 2GB sticks for me, for both SR-2 Classified 8GB sticks.



phill said:


> Do you populate both banks if you do dual CPU tests??



I don't, i use just 3 X 8GB sticks for each CPU.








For the X58 Classified 3 i use 3 X 4GB sticks





Looking for a third SR-2

I am so tempted to buy this one.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's a few pics of my little EVGA boards I've kept hold since 2009...

759
https://imgur.com/JKZpzPR

762
https://imgur.com/FiGh7ix

SR-2
https://imgur.com/VNeFvp1

The 759 I had from someone back in 2008 and never looked back, best thing ever..  I eventually moved into my own home, bought 3 Dell 3008 monitors, 3 580's (upgrade from two 5970's) and gamed across 90" of screen with the 8064 x 1600 res   Was awesome!!  I had a few SAS drives and TRI SLI in one for gaming with until I got myself some water cooled 7970's which I still have, I need to get my bum in gear and get them plumbed in and tested with the separate cooling loop...

I couldn't get either of the 759 or the 762 boards to ever take 12Gb properly so I just left them with 6Gb..  I lost so much on the overclock I just never worried about it since I have the 2600k rig that has 16Gb in it.. Even the 4770k has the same, 16Gb.  The only one that will be a bit different is eventually whenever I get the 5960X running, it'll have either 32Gb or 64Gb, not sure I really need to put 128Gb in it yet  lol  That said, I do have a small case to put a few things in, I'll have to put some pictures up of that as I'm hoping to eventually grab a few things from work and put in there......  Just because


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> 762
> https://imgur.com/FiGh7ix



Which case is that?

I need 2 cases.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> What do you guys run for your 24/7 rigs??






Thats my only RiG.....It´s nothing over the Top,I build it cheap using some of my old hardware after selling my previous AMD FX setup.....I am thinking to add 24 Gb more of ram and maybe some better cooling......


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which case is that?
> 
> I need 2 cases.



It's a Danger Den Double Wide 21 case   I had it custom made and shipped over, it's a beast   It'll fit 2 quad rads, 1 triple, 10 hard drives, 2 optical units (if you want that...) and I believe it'll handle an SR-2 size board...  I had two because of the 759 and 762 boards I had   They weigh a ton but they are worth it


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2017)

phill said:


> It's a Danger Den Double Wide 21 case   I had it custom made and shipped over, it's a beast   It'll fit 2 quad rads, 1 triple, 10 hard drives, 2 optical units (if you want that...) and I believe it'll handle an SR-2 size board...  I had two because of the 759 and 762 boards I had   They weigh a ton but they are worth it



I don't find it here in Germany.

Edit: the SR-2 won't fit, just ATX motherboard


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2017)

Danger Den are no longer around, they where an American based company, I had to have it shipped over to the UK   The 762 is an ATX-XL I believe, I could have had the HPTX board fitments when I bought it, but I don't believe I did in the end..  I'll see if I can find a link or something..  I had a build log over on Chilled PC and Overclockers.co.uk but sadly the picture links no longer work but I can always upload a few if you'd like some


----------



## natr0n (Nov 4, 2017)

A new challenger has appeared !!!
Joining this club soon.
https://ark.intel.com/products/55452/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1290-8M-Cache-3_60-GHz

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5690-vs-Intel-Xeon-E3-1290


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2017)

natr0n said:


> A new challenger has appeared !!!
> Joining this club soon.
> https://ark.intel.com/products/55452/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1290-8M-Cache-3_60-GHz
> 
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5690-vs-Intel-Xeon-E3-1290



Go ahead.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Go ahead.


and your supposed to add "Make my day"


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> and your supposed to add "Make my day"



Sorry sorry


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

Not too happy with my temps


Its a H 100 pump, i took the 240mm rad off some time ago and fitted a 120mm...........perhaps it needs a top up.....



Still chuffed to bits with the performance from X 5670 obviously.....


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

What board do you have this in Caplockstuck?   I would wonder if it's worth replacing my 920 D0's with some but I'm curious if I'd have to modify my EVGA boards to get them to work..  I do have a Gigabyte X58 SOC sat in its box, so I wonder if it might work in that?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

phill said:


> What board do you have this in Caplockstuck?




ASUS ROG ii Extreme

Its the first PC listed in my specs.



The Giga board you have is one of the best overclockers.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

I really should update mine, it's a little out of date and there's a few 

I bought it purely for that reason and the fact when my best mate mentioned it, at the price I paid he went nuts when it showed up   It was my last buy before my job and wages dropped..  Plus I did want to see what the fuss was about since I have the EVGA Classified boards sat here as well, I've always felt the EVGA boards where the best of the best back then..  Maybe it was more the CPU back then compared to the motherboard but either way   When I can buy myself a PSU, it'll be the first thing I will power up and test..  I have a pair of X5650's in my SR-2 so I could always try those out


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2017)

The Silviu said:


> That is impressive! I've managed only 4.3 on this motherboard, and much less on the Gigabyte one with the 920.



I got this today





Later i will try a higher clock speed, of course and more voltage


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a fairly decent CPU there   What sort of benchmarks have you been able to manage with it at those speeds??


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2017)

phill said:


> Looks like a fairly decent CPU there   What sort of benchmarks have you been able to manage with it at those speeds??



I haven't tried anything yet, just posting some CPU frequency score on HWBOT.

what would you suggest, forget Cinebench


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

When I was properly benching for HWBot, I did each and every test lol   I'll see if I can grab my scores for ya 

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_920/

I think a few have passed me but I was only testing on ambient water   Not had it under Phase for a long time..  LN2 was always meant to be tried but never got there!!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're not worried at all about burning that CPU up are you?




Not at all, if i burned i buy a new one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not at all, if i burned i buy a new one.


Fair enough. Seems wasteful to me, but it's your property and likely all in good fun. I care about mine a bit more. It's lasted a number of years and still does much more than is needed of it most of the time. Want it to last a few years longer still.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 9, 2017)

Just got it today. Very crude testing. I'm waiting for a proper cooler and ram...looks promising though.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 10, 2017)

Bought x5650 for tenner today hopefully will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2017)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 93874
> 
> Just got it today. Very crude testing. I'm waiting for a proper cooler and ram...looks promising though.


i see idle clocks... where are you at?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> i see idle clocks... where are you at?



I put this project on hold for a few days till I get a proper cooler. Ordering one tonight. Dark rock 3 pro looks good.

I made a makeshift fan against a big ass heatsink from an old dell hence "crude".

Did get up to 4.2 something but temps would go up rather quickly.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2017)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo to be clear and answer what was asked, that pic above was 4.2 GHz?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 10, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Bought x5650 for tenner today hopefully will turn up tomorrow.




amazing value for the money


----------



## FireFox (Nov 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo to be clear and answer what was asked, that pic above was 4.2 GHz?



As you said before and i guess so those are idle, maybe he forgot to post the 4.2GHz screenshot?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo to be clear and answer what was asked, that pic above was 4.2 GHz?



Oh,That pic was default/auto settings which was at 4.0. The board would idle and turbo a lot 1600-4000.
I didnt take a pic of 4.2. Ill take some pics in a few days...I really want to try cinebench.


----------



## er557 (Nov 11, 2017)

Did blender 2.78c benches with bmw27 and classroom, dual xeon e5-2686 v3 hacked (released in 2014) seems to anahilate 7980xe and threadripper while giving half the render times


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 11, 2017)

Got present now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Got present now.




excellent, are you going to post more today or can i move away from my screen?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> excellent, are you going to post more today or can i move away from my screen?



Yes i will later tonight. Lol ta

Installing Windows now.

Just oc'd to 4ghz with 1.3v


----------



## natr0n (Nov 11, 2017)

I toredown my phenom and swapped ram and cooler. Does this look right to you guys ?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 11, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Does this look right to you guys ?



For that voltage and clock speed temps are a bit high, but I guess that is Air cooled


----------



## natr0n (Nov 11, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> For that voltage and clock speed temps are a bit high, but I guess that is Air cooled


I think hwmonitor is giving false readings. This seems right.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 11, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I think hwmonitor is giving false readings. This seems right.
> View attachment 93935



I hope so, 

The X5690 when i had it Aircooled and it was Summer.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 11, 2017)

Thermal paste has to cure a bit too...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 11, 2017)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 93937
> 
> Thermal paste has to cure a bit too...



Weird but Max temps doesn't match.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 11, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Weird but Max temps doesn't match.


I wanted to see if I could boot into my ssd and it worked didnt have to reinstall windows 8.1. Fkn windows 10 was acting wonky it seems.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 11, 2017)

here's mine running 4ghz but want to push more like 4.6ghz


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> View attachment 93926
> 
> Yes i will later tonight. Lol ta
> 
> ...



Nice Ram oh, as i see they are mixed


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nice Ram oh, as i see they are mixed



Yeah but same brand same colours and same speed.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Yeah but same brand same colours and same speed.



I know those Ram because i have it too

G.skill





Main Machine.

G.skill too.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 13, 2017)

Lucky me today bought an r9 390x for £50.

My x5650 will be happy with a new friends. Lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Lucky me today an bought r9 390x for £50.



is it going with X5650? be a great system if it does.

you've got a hell of a nose for a bargain.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 13, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Lucky me today an bought r9 390x for £50.
> 
> My x5650 will be happy with a new friends. Lol



I don't know you anymore


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> is it going with X5650? be a great system if it does.
> 
> you've got a hell of a nose for a bargain.



Yes it is


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 13, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know you anymore



Ouch..... Also bought an Corsair rm550 psu for 50p seller said wasn't working yeah the fan isn't working. But working except the fan not spinning.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Ouch..... Also bought an Corsair rm550 psu for 50p seller said wasn't working yeah the fan isn't working. But working except the fan not spinning.




do you know what to do?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> do you know what to do?



i did manage the fan connector from psu fan is separated powered by motherboard fan header or 3 pin  or elsewhere inside the case. . LOL


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

Don't those RM units stop the fan unless 50% or 50C is hit by it??  I've an RM750 at home, never seen that spin lol   I'm personally not a fan...  Excuse the pun.....


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 13, 2017)

Just picked up these stuff i7 3820 gigabyte x79 motherboard 16gb ddr3 Corsair cx600 1gb GPU and case for £80...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

you, Sir, are a


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you, Sir, are a



Will test them tomorrow.. Then....... ££££


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

The Igloo
Lapland
Scandinavia



Dear Santa



as you know , i have been a really good boy this year. please can you find my dream combo for me please



 i7 3820 
gigabyte x79 motherboard 
16gb ddr3
 Corsair cx600 
1gb GPU 


thankyou in eager anticipation



CAPS





p.s.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 14, 2017)

https://valid.x86.fr/search/search....520453331323930204020332e363047487a&sort=freq


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/search/search....520453331323930204020332e363047487a&sort=freq



It would be nice if you post some screenshot


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

Screenshots?.................i want an autograph................


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Sadly the £80 stuff not posting no beeps at all..... psu working, rams working,gpu working also tower case is working too.. LOL


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Sadly the £80 stuff not posting no beeps at all..... psu working, rams working,gpu working also tower case is working too.. LOL



Bios reset or do you have the latest Bios version?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

can't get into bios due to no post/display or something..  bios reset?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

are you sure theres a speaker attached to the motherboard


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> are you sure theres a speaker attached to the motherboard



yeap.... i did everything cpu gets warm but still no post...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> can't get into bios due to no post/display or something..  bios reset?



Well, remove the Battery, simple.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, remove the Battery, simple.


 tried for an hour


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> tried for an hour



Try one stick Ram at a time.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Try one stick Ram at a time.



i did no luck.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> i did no luck.



Is it the CPU properly mounted?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is it the CPU properly mounted?



Yes it is


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

Give the board a good sniff and visual inspection


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Yes it is



One more thing, did you plugged the 8 pins power cable?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

yes it is


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> One more thing, did you plugged the 8 pins power cable?



yes tried two psu's


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Give the board a good sniff and visual inspection



tried no burn caps or smell burn even the south bridge it looks ok. board look bnew


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> yes it is



Try and check if they are properly plugged and maybe unplug all cables and retry to plug it once again.

Edit: was the Board sold as a working one? If so send it back, or maybe it was damaged when shipped.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

try some ram from a different system


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> try some ram from a different system



i did...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

Try a different speaker


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Try a different speaker
> 
> View attachment 94008




No luck


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

The only time it happened to me it turned out to be a duff X5650 that i had off ebay. CPU got warm too, fortunately i had another x58 board to test it in and got a full refund.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

I guess the CPU is knackered. Hope I can borrow from a friend later tonight.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

not necessarily but if you can rule it out easily


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2017)

What code is being displayed on the 7-segment display at the top of the board? Then look in the manual and look up the code. That should tell you real quick why the machine isn't starting.

Edit: Oh, it's not the X99 board. The gigabyte board probably doesn't have one.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 14, 2017)

Try wiping the back of cpu clean maybe dirty contacts.


With like a baby wipe or something.

Also, check out the pins on board.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Will try to clean it later after school run.... Let's see if post or not.sockets looks perfectly been looking and checked no bent pins whatsoever.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

@HUSKIE you didn't answer my question on post #3307


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Try and check if they are properly plugged and maybe unplug all cables and retry to plug it once again.
> 
> Edit: was the Board sold as a working one? If so send it back, or maybe it was damaged when shipped.



Hi sorry they're barely outside the case I just bought them second hand from a friend really cheap and I've seen them working before I pay. 

And yeah tried plugged and unplugged.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Hi sorry they're barely outside the case I just bought them second hand from a friend really cheap and I've seen them working before I pay.
> 
> And yeah tried plugged and unplugged.



The CPU you go it from a friend of your?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah mobo,CPU,Ram, psu and gpu


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Yeah mobo,CPU,Ram, psu and gpu



And how it can be possible that before it was working and suddenly it's not, i don't get it.

Did you ask for help to your friend?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2017)

These might be a better question @Knoxx29 for @HUSKIE. If Huskie bought the hardware from his friend and saw it working, we may be able to make some assumptions about what it could be.

Did you pick up the computer from your friend or was it shipped?
Was the CPU in the socket of the motherboard when you received it?
Was the DRAM in the motherboard when you got it or was it off to the side?
Did you see it running with the same combination of hardware (if items were excluded, can you point them out?)
You're getting no post codes (no 7-segment display to get them, is there a header for one?) and no beep codes, correct?



HUSKIE said:


> Yeah mobo,CPU,Ram, psu and gpu


Not a chassis? So only the CPU and memory could have possibly been installed during transit? If that came to, was the cooler mounted during transit?

This might be a long shot but, if a different CPU was in the motherboard when you saw it running and if the motherboard has the original BIOS, the 3820 might be incompatible without a BIOS update. The 3820 came out after the 3930k and 3960x did and several earlier boards needed a BIOS update to support it. My own experience with an older BIOS with my P9X79 Deluxe is that the DRAM can also be the culprit. Usually when my machines fail to boot after doing work on them, that's the cause. You mentioned that you tested with a single DIMM, did you try different DIMM slots instead of using the same one all the time? Bad contact with the pins on the socket or the DRAM slot can result in DIMMs getting detected but, actively being flagged as having issues (I've seen this on my own P9X79 Deluxe' as well.)

Also, don't over-tighten coolers on X79. That CPU is resting on a lot of pins (It's called skt2011 for a reason, there are 2011 pins/contacts) and I highly suggest gradually tightening up each corner at least 2 passes, preferably 3, before tightening it to where you want it. I have found this to cause issues with DRAM slots if done carelessly.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Please check this section where the hardware started to post.... 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-132


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

CPU is busted. Tried to the other system.

Thanks for help


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

I was wrong guys! CPU is working now. The problem is the psu...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> I was wrong guys! CPU is working now. The problem is....... Look



Explain.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Explain.



Here is the story. Remember the items that I bought yesterday from a friend with the cx600 psu. I swapped it to  Xeon desktop (rm550 psu) then me and my 3yr old son watching his favorites video Thomas and friends then suddenly the Xeon pc switched off by itself and never switch back on. Unplugged the power cable and plugged in but still no sign of post just powering up no beeps at all same as the x79.So I immediately grab x79 stuff and  rm550 psu and boom it's boot into the bios... What a experienced. F**king psu... Lol.

Edit. But we test it to my mate system and CPU not boot up. What a strange!!!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Here is the story. Remember the items that I bought yesterday from a friend with the cx600 psu. I swapped it to  Xeon desktop (rm550 psu) then me and my 3yr old son watching his favorites video Thomas and friends then suddenly the Xeon pc switched off by itself and never switch back on. Unplugged the power cable and plugged in but still no sign of post just powering up no beeps at all same as the x79.So I immediately grab x79 stuff and  rm550 psu and boom it's boot into the bios... What a experienced. F**king psu... Lol.
> 
> Edit. But we test it to my mate system and CPU not boot up. What a strange!!!



I don't know if I should laugh or cry  however i'm glad you solved the problem
well done mate.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

now which cpu/mobo should i keep for personal rig?

1366 or x79?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2017)

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5650-vs-Intel-Core-i7-3820


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

The overclocked Xeon....all day long


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 14, 2017)

Updated my Xeon:


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2017)

The 3820 isn't bad. It's a little tricky to overclock since you need to use the 125Mhz BCLK strap to hit anything over 4.4Ghz and at that point, practically all power saving features go out the window but, it can be done. My 3820 will go as high as 4.7-4.8 stable and it has booted at 5 albeit unstable but, ymmv depending on the CPU and the motherboard.

They're both good but, if you're going to be sticking closer to stock, the 3820 is probably the winner (say, not much higher than 4.2Ghz which is a light lift for the 3820.) If you're planning on pushing a considerable OC then the Xeon will probably net you more performance in the end. If you're looking for single-threaded performance or plan on using those PCIe lanes, the 3820 might be a bit better as well. It depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2017)

I beat yesterdays record.Kinda upset since my memory timings changed unknowingly. I'm gonna clear everyone from the list.
I can submit 1 entry daily it seems. BCLK 107/106/105/104/103/102 and so on. 6 records right there lol I could even use decimals but not going to get retarded.
https://valid.x86.fr/search/search....520453331323930204020332e363047487a&sort=freq


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 15, 2017)

Why would you do that? First isn't enough you need to wipe out the board? You've already went 'retarded' (lovely word there - doesn't offend anyone when using it...) if you are going to do that. Don't skew the results with that garbage.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2017)

One guy has 6 identical submissions(at stock speeds)... now he has 4.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 15, 2017)

Great, if someone jumps off a bridge..................

Do the right thing and don't bork the standings with your silly incremental entries.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll have 1 more entry tomorrow then him and I will both have 3 with me being the top 3 and him being 3 copies.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)

Carrying on pushing it man, the top of the table is yours and its good to see the progression..


----------



## natr0n (Dec 1, 2017)

Want to build a dual socket 1366 now.

Should I choose Supermicro or Asus ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Why would you do that? First isn't enough you need to wipe out the board? You've already went 'retarded' (lovely word there - doesn't offend anyone when using it...) if you are going to do that. Don't skew the results with that garbage.


Rubbish! I say fill the board if you can. That's all anyone else does these days. It'd be funny to watch.


natr0n said:


> Want to build a dual socket 1366 now. Should I choose Supermicro or Asus ?


If you're OCing, Asus all day long.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 1, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Want to build a dual socket 1366 now.
> 
> Should I choose Supermicro or Asus ?




i voted ASUS


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 1, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Want to build a dual socket 1366 now.
> 
> Should I choose Supermicro or Asus ?



Asus (what board ?) 
Asus would probably have Better O/C Features (Speculation )


----------



## natr0n (Dec 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Asus (what board ?)
> Asus would probably have Better O/C Features (Speculation )


https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/Z8NAD6C/
https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3F.cfm

These boards are locked/have no overclocking options. Although with 2, 5680's they would still be fun.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/Z8NAD6C/
> https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3F.cfm
> 
> These boards are locked/have no overclocking options. Although with 2, 5680's they would still be fun.


If choosing between those two boards, I'd go with the SuperMicro. MMmmm, dual X5680's. Delightfully powerful for the price you're going to pay.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2017)

Note to mods, not double posting on purpose, the "edit" function is not available.

@natr0n If you have not ordered the board yet, I need to bring attention to the fact that the PCIe 16x slot on the SuperMicro is only 8x electrically. 
As a result, need to change my recommendation to the Asus model you listed as it has full 16x lanes for it's 16x slot.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 3, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Note to mods, not double posting on purpose, the "edit" function is not available.
> 
> @natr0n If you have not ordered the board yet, I need to bring attention to the fact that the PCIe 16x slot on the SuperMicro is only 8x electrically.
> As a result, need to change my recommendation to the Asus model you listed as it has full 16x lanes for it's 16x slot.



Thankfully I haven't dove into this project just yet.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2017)

for Overclock get the Asus, if it is just for fun and overclock it is not a priority get Supermicro, i used to have Tyan.

I had this here:



 

http://www.tyan.com/Motherboards_S7010_S7010AGM2NRF

and the S7012 too.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Note to mods, not double posting on purpose, the "edit" function is not available.


Not double posting if more than 24 hrs between posts 

The Edit function has a finite time limit... not 100% sure how long it stays up atm


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> Not double posting if more than 24 hrs between posts



To remove the edit button wasn't a good idea.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> for Overclock get the Asus, if it is just for fun and overclock it is not a priority get Supermicro, i used to have Tyan. I had this here: http://www.tyan.com/Motherboards_S7010_S7010AGM2NRF and the S7012 too.


That one is good too. Here's another SuperMicro that I found while being curious about dual 1366 Xeon boards. 
https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DAH_.cfm
I have a pair of X5650's that might be fun to built into a single system. 
@natr0n  Generally speaking, try to get a 5520 chipset based board as that chipset has more PCIe lanes and better memory support.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 4, 2017)

Today one of my Gulftowns, that been stable for over a year, gave 0x00000124 BSOD during gaming.

IntelBurnTest ran fine, but it failed at Prime95 blend + LuxMark, meaning... another case of degraded uncore.

Used 1.3v for VTT on that system, but I guess thats too much after all.


----------



## er557 (Dec 4, 2017)

Is it covered by intel lifetime warranty?


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 4, 2017)

As far as I know, Bloomfield and Gulftown don't have a lifetime warranty.

Its not big a deal anyway, just had to reduce the uncore by 100 MHz.

Be very careful with VTT and those 32nm Xeons. Even 1.3v isn't safe for 24/7.


----------



## er557 (Dec 4, 2017)

you mean my xeons? those are 22nm. according to spec they should be able to cope with 0.65v-1.30v;  as to gulftowns, I don't know , I guess earlier generations were more sensitive to vtt. anyways, my board is not tweakable that way and everything is auto anyway. The only thing I tweak is turbo for all cores and tdp. On the asrock boards, the vrm's seem to work all the time in VR efficiency mode and in VR OVP mode, so that's a bit reassuring. If you have an asus board, those are known to overvolt needlessly


----------



## FilipM (Dec 4, 2017)

1.3625V on VTT here, it has been a year I think, yet to see a Bsod.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 5, 2017)

Any Sandy or Ivy 8 core owners like the 2650

What do you guys think of them ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> As far as I know, Bloomfield and Gulftown don't have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> Its not big a deal anyway, just had to reduce the uncore by 100 MHz.
> 
> Be very careful with VTT and those 32nm Xeons. Even 1.3v isn't safe for 24/7.


There's a lot of silicon lottery involved in this. But you are correct, 1.3v for the VTT is way high for 24/7 use.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2017)

I have it at 1.26V


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Dec 5, 2017)

The 2680v2s goes cheap now. Check CPU support prior buying. It did not work in my Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3. It works fine in an Asus P9X79. 

Turbo on 1 core 4Ghz. Max freq on all cores is 3.5Ghz.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

Question guys, are there many dual socket boards for these CPUs around?  I was wondering if they'd be a little more efficient than the 1366 Xeon's I currently run...


----------



## er557 (Dec 5, 2017)

do a search on ebay, should be plenty, I recommend asrock. asus has had a sketchy history with dual socket, though generally more tweakable. there's also supermicro, which is kind of set and forget. Be aware of some dodgy bios settings, may need several trial and error to get the server boards right for stability. And you may need a new case for ssi-eeb compatibility


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

Are there any particular models that you might suggest?


----------



## er557 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm afraid not, as I didn't work with socket 1366 dual boards per se, only with 2011-3


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2017)

er557 said:


> as I didn't work with socket 1366 dual boards



Too bad Too bad


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

er557 said:


> I'm afraid not, as I didn't work with socket 1366 dual boards per se, only with 2011-3



Well I'd be looking at 2011 or 2011-3 dual CPU boards as I have a couple dual 1366 boards already and whilst they are brilliant, I would like to see if buying something slightly newer is in anyway more efficient and a lot faster   I'm kinda tempted to just try a couple Ryzen 1700's as at 65w for 16 threads, I think it's a massive bonus!!  Plus, I have a need to buy something new at some point lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2017)

Maybe i am getting this one but its not sure yet

*Supermicro X10DRi bulk (MBD-X10DRi-B) Motherboard 2011-3 Dual Xeon V3 V4 ( EUR 250,00 )*


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

Looka sooo good   I'd love to see one with some CPUs in, just so I can get an idea on the pricing!!  DDR4 based aren't they Knoxx29??


----------



## natr0n (Dec 5, 2017)

2011 is ddr3, 2011-3 is ddr4


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm still on 2600k systems or older, it's been a long time since I have managed to use any newer hardware!!    But thanks, forgot lol


----------



## er557 (Dec 6, 2017)

That supermicro is a plain server board as it seems, not workstation oriented, does it support sli? Also apparent are some crappy vrm heatsinks, and the ram slots block first pcie slot long gpu. Also few usb slots on the back


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2017)

er557 said:


> Also apparent are some crappy vrm heatsinks, and the ram slots block first pcie slot long gpu. Also few usb slots on the back


Funny, I was going to comment that the vrm heatsinks are nice.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2017)

er557 said:


> That supermicro is a plain server board as it seems, not workstation oriented, does it support sli? Also apparent are some crappy vrm heatsinks, and the ram slots block first pcie slot long gpu. Also few usb slots on the back



You didn't ask for what i want to use it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2017)

er557 said:


> That supermicro is a plain server board as it seems, not workstation oriented, does it support sli?


After reading up on the specs, I have to disagree. While this board has definite server features, it seems more easily suited for a workstation deployment. All of the PCIe 16x slots are electrically 16x 3.0. While is doesn't seem to be SLI enabled, if it's going to used as an actual workstation, SLI wouldn't be needed. One card could be used for video output and the other two can be used for GPGPU compute, presuming NVidia cards are going to be used. For example a GTX series gpu and one or a pair of Tesla cards. This board could easily perform both jobs, server and workstation, simultaneously. Given the right CPU's, a generous amount of ram and ample storage, it would excel at each.
@Knoxx29 A word of caution, this board pulls a fair amount of wattage fully loaded. Have read in a number of places that a 1000w power supply is recommended, but a 1200w would give a fair amount of wiggle room. Very nice choice of board though.
Out of curiosity, what are going to do with it?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2017)

That MotherBoard if i buy it will be used for Crunching paired with 2 X 14 Cores Xeons, not all slots of Rams need to be populated and if the CPU i pick has dedicated graphic i wouldn't need a Graphic card and in case i need it even a 20€ one would be more than enough.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That MotherBoard if i buy it will be used for Crunching paired with 2 X 14 Cores Xeons, not all slots of Rams need to be populated and if the CPU i pick has dedicated graphic i wouldn't need a Graphic card and in case i need it even a 20€ one would be more than enough.


If you're referring to a pair of E5-2683, E5-2695 or E5-2697's(all V3 Haswell's) that you will have going to do number crunching, it would be well worth buying CPU's with fewer cores, such as E5-2640 or E5-2667(again V3 Haswell's) and shifting the saved money to a capable GPU.
If you're intending to get Broadwell based CPU's, you'll really want to get a pair of E5-2667v4's(8core/16thread) and get a dedicated GPGPU or two for floating point compute operations.
The graphics aren't on CPU, it's on the motherboard; ASPEED AST2400 BMC.
Of course this is general advice I'd give any client of mine. If you know for a fact that most of the crunching you're going to be doing is CPU/RAM bound, then your plan will serve you well and you can expand later should the need for floating point compute become a factor.


----------



## er557 (Dec 6, 2017)

This board, ASROCK RACK EP2C612-WS , also fits the bill, though more expensive, and as a bonus it's bios is a 30 seconds tweak to remove the microcode and apply the haswell-ep turbo hack (40% performance increase for each cpu)


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks like a nice board   Shame it's not got so very many ram slots I suppose


----------



## er557 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah, you need an 8 module kit, I have a regualr ddr4 non ecc and it works fine. 8x8gb, or 8x16gb would be optimal


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2017)

er557 said:


> This board, ASROCK RACK EP2C612-WS , also fits the bill, though more expensive, and as a bonus it's bios is a 30 seconds tweak to remove the microcode and apply the haswell-ep turbo hack (40% performance increase for each cpu)View attachment 94548 View attachment 94549


This is a nice board! And it's SLI/Crossfire certified so there's lots of room for a variety of usage models. I really like the symmetrical layout of the board components. For what you get the current price of $399, as of this typing, is decently good. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AI9IZN6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## er557 (Dec 7, 2017)

True,  and very important if using sli to adhere to the manual in terms of gpu slot placing; I had some trouble when not in the recommended slots


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi every one i recently upgraded the rams to g skill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpk 4x 2gb and im not getting any errors in the event viewer when i play a game as im getting ramsom lock up it could freeze the display and it locks up the system after that i will upload a few pictures to see if anyone spot an issue with my pc


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 7, 2017)

Edwired said:


> Hi every one i recently upgraded the rams to g skill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpk 4x 2gb and im not getting any errors in the event viewer when i play a game as im getting ramsom lock up it could freeze the display and it locks up the system after that i will upload a few pictures to see if anyone spot an issue with my pc



I suggest that you start a new thread about it.

Make sure to set the timings to 5-5-5-15, command rate to 2T, and voltage to 2.1v.

If it doesn't work, try to boost the NB voltage a little.

You don't check DDR stability through the eventlog, but by running MemTest86 or HCI MemTest.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2017)

Ok i trying to figure out if memtest shows any issue as i dont get error through that. As i see test 3 goes fast to 10% then slows down to a snail throughout.

Also i have the graphic card in pcie x16 2.0 i dunno if that causing issues as i tested it in pcie x16 1.1 it runs like nothing happened but i get stuttering


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 7, 2017)

Edwired said:


> Ok i trying to figure out if memtest shows any issue as i dont get error through that. As i see test 3 goes fast to 10% then slows down to a snail throughout.
> 
> Also i have the graphic card in pcie x16 2.0 i dunno if that causing issues as i tested it in pcie x16 1.1 it runs like nothing happened but i get stuttering



Sounds like the Northbridge needs more voltage. Your new RAM uses lower timings and it puts more stress on the Northbridge.

You can verify by running Prime95 blend test with 80% of your RAM and MSI Kombustor all together. This should create enough stress on the Northbridge to see if its causing lockups.


----------



## er557 (Dec 7, 2017)

@Edwired : Let's keep it on topic, this issue should really be in motherboards section or general hardware IMHO


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2017)

As im running with xeon e5450 as i need help

In my bios
Cpu - 1.38750v
Gtl 0/2 - 0.625
Gtl 1/3 - 0.665
Cpu pll - 1.52
Fsb term - 1.36
Dram - 2.14
Nb - 1.56
Nb gtl - 0.630
Sb 1.20
Pcie sata 1.50

Hardware monitor in bios
Cpu voltage - 1.328v
3.3v - 3.280v
5v - 4.968v
12v - 12.040v

Is that reading too low as i have tested the power supply they are reading in spec


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 7, 2017)

Edwired said:


> As im running with xeon e5450 as i need help



Suggest you start a new thread here
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/motherboards-memory.40/
where people can help you directly " rather than clog a Club thread where posts to help you become scattered within the thread"


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 8, 2017)

Oppss. Been sold my x5650 CPU and x58 mobo.. but.. waiting for a new toy.... Of course Xeon.. stay tuned..


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Oppss. Been sold my x5650 CPU and x58 mobo.. but.. waiting for a new toy.... Of course Xeon.. stay tuned..



How could you??!! lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 8, 2017)

phill said:


> How could you??!! lol



waiting for the better one..... hope the post man give me a present today... i will wait even i worked last night... LOL


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2017)

A better one eh??   As far as I know, since X58 Xeon boards such as the SR-2, there's never been another overclocking board like it..  But I think that's down to Intel taking it from the CPU's?.....  Such a shame..


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2017)

Well, today i have found in an old box that i had in a corner 2 x Xeon E5530, let's see how far i can push it, i bet i will kill it

Even 3.5GHz will be enough.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2017)

Presume you have a 771 M/b (duel )   do i smell a homebrew Skulltrail


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Presume you have a 771 M/b (duel )   do i smell a homebrew Skulltrail



Sorry my mistake.

Xeon E5530


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2017)

I look forward to the mad scientist look when your overclocking these  lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2017)

for gaming and daily use purposes?

asus p6x58d-e mobo
i7 950 cpu 

or

asus p8z77-v
i5 3570k cpu

Thanks


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2017)

For me I'd go for the 3570k simply because it's slightly newer and it would be more efficient..  Maybe not that much faster but it would be the system of choice for me..  One of the reasons I'm using my 2600k over my 920's, yes slightly faster maybe and can handle more ram easily, but the 920 eats the power... That said when I was using it at 4.6Ghz, it wasn't that far off a 4770k at stock (with some basic benchmarking tests I had done..  gaming wise anyways) but it was using a load more juice otherwise...

One of the reasons I'd like to get some of the newer Dell servers from work..  More cores, better efficiency and more power to crunch


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 10, 2017)

No one every answered my previous questio ?

Is Sandy or Ivy 8C or 10C Xeons LGA2011 worth buying ?

mostly for gaming and streaming. Saw some going around $30 E5-2650


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry Durvelle, what was the question and things that you are trying to do?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 10, 2017)

phill said:


> Sorry Durvelle, what was the question and things that you are trying to do?


I posted them above

gaming
streaming
rendering/editing
etc...


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2017)

From what I remember a friend doing, he had a couple 480's I think at the time, he had a low clocked 8 core Xeon but I think the problem was the low clock speed hurt the experience I think..  It would be fine I think for rendering and work loads, but gaming I think it might hinder your performance rather than boost it.  If only they made Xeons and motherboards like the SR2 and X56xx range...


----------



## repman244 (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm planing of upgrading my current 3930k to a Xeon E5 1680 V2 CPU which I can get for around 650€ (used of course), it's one of those rare unlocked Xeons.
My current board does support it so I would only swap the CPU - power I don't think will be a problem due to better binning of the Xeon and based on other peoples experience they clock extremely well.

So I would gain some single core performance and better multithread performance but I would like a second opinion. Is it worth upgrading or would it be better to switch to a new platform (more costly option due to need of a new mobo and RAM)?

The unlocked 6 core versions are much cheaper but that would not give me any multithread performance advantage compared to what I have now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 11, 2017)

phill said:


> From what I remember a friend doing, he had a couple 480's I think at the time, he had a low clocked 8 core Xeon but I think the problem was the low clock speed hurt the experience I think..  It would be fine I think for rendering and work loads, but gaming I think it might hinder your performance rather than boost it.  If only they made Xeons and motherboards like the SR2 and X56xx range...


IPC is more important than clover speed though


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2017)

Might be so, but when a friend tried it, it just never had the throughput of clock speed.. It lagged a bit at 1080P, I'm guessing at higher resolutions such as 1440P or 4k ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 11, 2017)

phill said:


> Might be so, but when a friend tried it, it just never had the throughput of clock speed.. It lagged a bit at 1080P, I'm guessing at higher resolutions such as 1440P or 4k ...


I mostly operate at 4K


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2017)

Then you shouldn't see too much of a drop in performance..  I've not ran anything over 1080P for some years.  Before it was 1600P for me back in the days of GTX 580's...


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 21, 2017)

Just found a sale on eBay worth sharing: a brand new Xeon X5675 for $54.

X5675 has 6 cores 12 threads @ 3.06 GHz, lower TDP (95W) , but highest Tcase (81.3c) in the entire series.

Don't hold me responsible for the information. Its eBay after all, and a Asian seller.

I ordered one to keep a spare around.


----------



## FilipM (Dec 22, 2017)

I might order one tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2017)

If only it was in the UK lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2017)

when i looked yesterday they were cheaper here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xe...625040&hash=item3f7343b6b0:g:sLoAAOSwMNxXYSrv


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 25, 2017)

Your aunction is "used", mine says "new" allegedly, if you include shipping its almost the same price anyway.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Your aunction is "used", mine says "new" allegedly, if you include shipping its almost the same price anyway.


Used Xeon CPU's are VERY rarely OC'd and come from business environments 99% of the time. The value is very much there and the risk is extremely minimal.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2017)

Not finished yet but here is my single xeon cpu system

Xeon E5 2630
DeepCool Gamer Storm Captain 240EX
EVGA X79 SLI (waiting on a new bios chip)
Team Group 16Gb DDR3 1600
Sapphire Radeon Nitro RX 480 (not installed yet)
Adata SU800 120Gb SSD
Hitachi 3Tb HHD
Seasonic 680w PSU
InWin 101C


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 25, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Used Xeon CPU's are VERY rarely OC'd and come from business environments 99% of the time. The value is very much there and the risk is extremely minimal.



I bought used Xeons before, few were just like new, few were slighty degraded, and few were badly degraded.

Sure, businesses don't overclock, but CPUs degrade with use and time anyway, and its been 7 years since launch.

Some crappy motherboards overvolt even on stock clocks. Even business workstation motherboards.

New is always better, but probably impossible to find.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> but CPUs degrade with use and time anyway, and its been 7 years since launch.


How can that possibly be correct? If it were, classic CPU's from the 80's and 90's wouldn't work, or work well. And they do. Sorry man, laws of physics don't work that way.


Regeneration said:


> Some crappy motherboards overvolt even on stock clocks. Even business workstation motherboards.


A variation of a few hundredths of a volt does not amount to lasting damage, and any motherboard maker who's making boards for Xeon's are going to comply with defined specifications if they want to pass certification and qualification requirements.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 26, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> A variation of a few hundredths of a volt does not amount to lasting damage, and any motherboard maker who's making boards for Xeon's are going to comply with defined specifications if they want to pass certification and qualification requirements.



Certification and qualification requirements? 

Business workstation motherboards are terrible. Seen them doing all kind of crazy stuff, including feeding vcore 1.325v instead of 1.2v.

Surprisingly, the worst of the worst were "made by Intel" X58 workstation motherboards. Even the HEDT version, DX58SO had and still have BIOS bugs and a broken Vdroop control.

Intel offers employees hardware at a discounted price... their own motherboards were removed from the list a few years ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Certification and qualification requirements?  Business workstation motherboards are terrible. Seen them doing all kind of crazy stuff, including feeding vcore 1.325v instead of 1.2v. Surprisingly, the worst of the worst were "made by Intel" X58 workstation motherboards. Even the HEDT version, DX58SO had and still have BIOS bugs and a broken Vdroop control. Intel offers employees hardware at a discounted price... their own motherboards were removed from the list a few years ago.


We could debate this point back and forth. This point is not worth the effort. If you don't think they're worth it, don't buy any. The rest of us will continue doing so and enjoying the use of such.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 26, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> We could debate this point back and forth. This point is not worth the effort. If you don't think they're worth it, don't buy any. The rest of us will continue doing so and enjoying the use of such.



Just agree with me that NEW is always better than USED. Not that really matters since its impossible now to find new anyway.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Just agree with me that NEW is always better than USED. Not that really matters since its impossible now to find new anyway.


Of course new is always better. However you've defeated your own point by stating the obvious fact that new-old-stock is very rare. Thus the reality of used Xeon socket 1366 CPU's. Even some of the OG socket 2011 Xeons are getting difficult to find new.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 27, 2017)

I got dual 5675's coming and this





extreme excite


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice!  The X5675's are the fastest 6-core 95watt parts for socket 1366. You're gonna have fun! 

How much ram are you going to use? And what will you be using it for?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 27, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice!  The X5675's are the fastest 95watt parts for socket 1366. You're gonna have fun!
> 
> How much ram are you going to use? And what will you be using it for?


 I have a stack of 32gb(8x4gb) of reg samsung 1600. Will be using 6 of the sticks. I read you can use 4 sticks and still have tripple channel on some boards.

I'm just going to have fun with it/game. Probably use it as main system. Always wanted a dual board and to play with 1366 chips.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I read you can use 4 sticks and still have triple channel on some boards.


That doesn't seem right. I think what will happen is if you only use four, two per CPU that each CPU drops to dual channel mode. I'd use 6 of them as well, 3 for each CPU and call it good.


natr0n said:


> I'm just going to have fun with it/game. Probably use it as main system. Always wanted a dual board and to play with 1366 chips.


Running dual CPU's isn't what it once was. As long as your CPU's match and the ram modules match, you're good to go. For gaming, you'll get diminishing returns on some games, depending on the game, and amazing results for others. But multi-tasking or audio/video rendering, it's going to scream.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 27, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> That doesn't seem right. I think what will happen is if you only use four, two per CPU that each CPU drops to dual channel mode. I'd use 6 of them as well, 3 for each CPU and call it good.
> 
> Running dual CPU's isn't what it once was. As long as your CPU's match and the ram modules match, you're good to go. For gaming, you'll get diminishing returns on some games, depending on the game, and amazing results for others. But multi-tasking or audio/video rendering, it's going to scream.



I got a matched pair and all the ram are identical. For games I lock/limit my fps to 60 usually with my 7970. As long as it can maintain that I got no worries.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I got a matched pair and all the ram are identical. For games I lock/limit my fps to 60 usually with my 7970. As long as it can maintain that I got no worries.


You should be good at 60hz. It's funny your considering this setup as a primary system. Been thinking of doing the same myself. My 5820k is a damn good chip, but for much of what I do, even dropping back to an X5680 by getting another to match one I already have or even the pair of X5650's I've got would still be an upgrade by comparison in many ways. The only problem with this is my case. Most dual 1366 boards are EATX and my CM HAF-XB won't take one. And I really like this case. Could go with a Corsair Air model..

EDIT; I just looked at the support page for that board. It only has drivers upto Windows Vista. While they'll certainly work in 7 and 8/8.1, Windows 10 might be dodgy.. Or are you going to do Server 2012R2?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice!  The X5675's are the fastest 6-core 95watt parts for socket 1366.



The 95Watt it's what makes it special but for clock speed i prefer the 5690 even they are 130W


----------



## natr0n (Dec 28, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should be good at 60hz. It's funny your considering this setup as a primary system. Been thinking of doing the same myself. My 5820k is a damn good chip, but for much of what I do, even dropping back to an X5680 by getting another to match one I already have or even the pair of X5650's I've got would still be an upgrade by comparison in many ways. The only problem with this is my case. Most dual 1366 boards are EATX and my CM HAF-XB won't take one. And I really like this case. Could go with a Corsair Air model..
> 
> EDIT; I just looked at the support page for that board. It only has drivers upto Windows Vista. While they'll certainly work in 7 and 8/8.1, Windows 10 might be dodgy.. Or are you going to do Server 2012R2?



I usually never bother with supplied drivers. I use this http://www.snappy-driver-installer.org/ or manually find/install them.
I'm just going to test with win 7pro, 8.1 embedded and perhaps 10 ltsb.  From 8.1 on just about anything will work with windows built in drivers from the get go. Dont want to bother with server os.

I got my nice foam testbench for now.



Knoxx29 said:


> The 95Watt it's what makes it special but for clock speed i prefer the 5690 even they are 130W



I would've liked them as well but prices have shot really high for them. I got my pair for about $85 and the board for 85 as well.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2017)

natr0n said:


> would've liked them as well but prices have shot really high for them. I got my pair for about $85 and the board for 85 as well



Fair enough.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 28, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I got my pair for about $85 and the board for 85 as well.




bloody hell thats cheap.


link to the board please.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

natr0n said:


> 10 ltsb


LTSB is good in the fact that it can be roped in. But it has it's challenges. Still give it try on a spare HDD and if it works for you, then you can jump in whole-hog.


natr0n said:


> I would've liked them as well but prices have shot really high for them. I got my pair for about $85 and the board for 85 as well.


OOHH! Good prices. Where you get them? For that price, I'd buy a new case and PS.


----------



## er557 (Dec 28, 2017)

LTSB has got no edge browser and no store/no apps, why not just use enterprise and windows update mini tool to control updates fine grained, and it supports as many multiple cpus thread scheduling just like pro for workstations.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

er557 said:


> LTSB has got no edge browser and no store/no apps, why not just use enterprise and windows update mini tool to control updates fine grained, and it supports as many multiple cpus thread scheduling just like pro for workstations.


You just touched on the selling points. Some of us don't want Edge, Apps or the Store. At all. Seriously. But what it does offer, is the gui WITHOUT the spying and telemetry nonsense. And as far as I could tell, Cortana wasn't even present, and Windows Defender could be removed and replaced much more easily. Internet Explorer is still there, but can be deleted easily. LTSB is the Enterprise version of 10, just slimmed down and geared toward ultra-stability. If MS made this version available to the public, they'd have a HUGE success on their hands. They're just to stupid/greedy to do it. Fools..


----------



## er557 (Dec 28, 2017)

Well, it maybe me, but I like my OS as feature packed as possible, I don't like stripped down/bare bones versions. Stability in 1709 is great and all telemetry/ other can be easily disabled via a plethora of third party apps. The nice thing about enterprise is it's configurability, you can MAKE it ltsb or whatever you want. Some store apps are needed, for instance how are you going to check feedback hub otherwise etc.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

er557 said:


> Some store apps are needed, for instance how are you going to check feedback hub otherwise etc.


Why would you need to? Personally couldn't care less about the feedback hub. The store isn't really needed.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 28, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> LTSB is good in the fact that it can be roped in. But it has it's challenges. Still give it try on a spare HDD and if it works for you, then you can jump in whole-hog.
> 
> OOHH! Good prices. Where you get them? For that price, I'd buy a new case and PS.


Everything ebay. The seller has no more 5675's it seems. I will get a new case and PSU eventually.



er557 said:


> LTSB has got no edge browser and no store/no apps, why not just use enterprise and windows update mini tool to control updates fine grained, and it supports as many multiple cpus thread scheduling just like pro for workstations.



I like my os's to be minimal as possible. When I tested out 10 retail omg what is that about. Ton of crap running. I used to tweak OS's back in the day but now they got slimmed versions and nothing breaks really.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> bloody hell thats cheap.
> 
> 
> link to the board please.


 PM'D =)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

natr0n said:


> PM'D =)


Me too please!

I think the EATX problem might be solved..
https://www.techpowerup.com/240040/deepcool-quadstellar-pricing-and-availability-announced


----------



## Edwired (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi everyone just posting an update on my xeon e5450 is clocked at 4.2ghz @ 1.272v fsb 466 ram at 1140mhz 4x 2gb gskill 2.2v nb 1.44v, cpu pll 1.60 tested by dmm bios states 1.54v, fsb term 1.38v bios, 1.40 tested by dmm. The temperatures are not too bad at all, during gaming it hit below 50c on the cpu and gpu it below 45c. I feel theres more headroom for further overclock on the cpu my goal is to hit 4.5ghz and call it a day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

Edwired said:


> Hi everyone just posting an update on my xeon e5450 is clocked at 4.2ghz @ 1.272v fsb 466 ram at 1140mhz 4x 2gb gskill 2.2v nb 1.44v, cpu pll 1.60 tested by dmm bios states 1.54v, fsb term 1.38v bios, 1.40 tested by dmm. The temperatures are not too bad at all, during gaming it hit below 50c on the cpu and gpu it below 45c. I feel theres more headroom for further overclock on the cpu my goal is to hit 4.5ghz and call it a day


You got a Harpertown to 4.2? Wow! Silicon lottery winner there. Seriously doubting it'll get to 4.5. If you you do it's gonna take a much more voltage and it'll burn out. The 45nm lithography process has it's physical limits. If you push beyond them, you'll literally crack the die with a voltage induced heat fracture. I'd call it good at 4.2, but that's just me.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 30, 2017)

As intel states it can run to 1.35v but trying to figure out the gtl 0/2 and 1/3. Been told to keep it 0.630 for 0/2 with 0.670 for 1/3. With the vid on the cpu states 1.162v. Question is what the story with the cpu pll been told it can run to 1.80v but cant find the source to comfirm that at all?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or are you going to do Server 2012R2?


I meant Server 2008 R2, sorry about that..


----------



## natr0n (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm still waiting on mobo. Seller was on vacation till today.
I got these though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Of course you'd be better off with some newer generation xeons, although e5 v3 and e5 v4 had seen price increases even as used parts, accross the board.
You will have fun with them, but performance not really comparable to today's retail offerings. Is this platform still alive for gaming and workstation?
Did you check whether you could get away with non-ecc regular dimms/ as that could give you a cheaper option for triple channel. It's not very well documented, but some people use regular dimms on server boards just fine. It depends more whether the CPUS will support them. BTW, I hope they are same stepping and identical


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 3, 2018)

Just got my Zeon 2630 V3, put it in my X99 Asus board booted up. Boom 8/16 core goodness  I'll be swapping it out with my X79 Deluxe.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Of course you'd be better off with some newer generation xeons, although e5 v3 and e5 v4 had seen price increases even as used parts, accross the board.
> You will have fun with them, but performance not really comparable to today's retail offerings. Is this platform still alive for gaming and workstation?
> Did you check whether you could get away with non-ecc regular dimms/ as that could give you a cheaper option for triple channel. It's not very well documented, but some people use regular dimms on server boards just fine. It depends more whether the CPUS will support them. BTW, I hope they are same stepping and identical



Eventually I will get a some modern xeons. The xeons I got are a matched 5675 pair all the same numbers.
I got the ram already.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Of course you'd be better off with some newer generation xeons, although e5 v3 and e5 v4 had seen price increases even as used parts, accross the board.
> You will have fun with them, but performance not really comparable to today's retail offerings. Is this platform still alive for gaming and workstation?
> Did you check whether you could get away with non-ecc regular dimms/ as that could give you a cheaper option for triple channel. It's not very well documented, but some people use regular dimms on server boards just fine. It depends more whether the CPUS will support them. BTW, I hope they are same stepping and identical



Trying to find a newer Xeon setup seems to be rather difficult as well..    Thought a rack mounted server would be a bit cheaper as well, so trying to find one of them if I can...  Sandy Bridge or newer I think...


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Then search for QS keyword, as in QS stepping- this is ES but same as retail in speed and function, and much cheaper, especially used. QS is effectively production stepping in disquise. Preferably from japan, not china though. I dont like the rebranded/ re-marked business.  Got lucky swinging two 18 core parts a year apart, yet identical in stepping and spec. It could be all this turbo hacking and patching may be causing some of the price rises...     My only worry now is the two AIO pumps from corsair make it in the long run...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Trying to find a newer Xeon setup seems to be rather difficult as well..



It is not difficult to find, money makes things easier.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2018)

I was thinking that air cooling might have been a better option??...



Knoxx29 said:


> It is not difficult to find, money makes things easier.



Money is definitely the issue...  Having none makes it very difficult lol


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Having none makes it very difficult lol



Be faithful, Everything will be better this Year.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2018)

I sure hope so   I'm hoping for a little pay rise at some point, it'll make all the difference!!  Plus a few extra servers would be nice if I can manage it lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Of course you'd be better off with some newer generation xeons


Why? When an X5650[2.66ghz] performs within 30% of a current gen i5 or Ryzen5 in some benchmarks, a pair of X5675's[3.06ghz] are going to render performance in excess of even brand new platforms. For the price being paid, he's getting a serious bargain and will get great value from this system he's putting together. Sure newer Xeons will perform better, but at what cost? The E5's are still fetching a premium price and a dual socket mobo to match? Forget it. For the money, 1366 right now is in a golden sweet spot.


er557 said:


> BTW, I hope they are same stepping and identical


The picture posted showed that..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> For the money, 1366 right now is in a golden sweet spot.



Nail ...........Head


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2018)

I should sig that... you two are hilarious!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I should sig that... you two are hilarious!!!



I knew it you were going to say something i was just waiting for it


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

I really do hope they are not going to break some performance of the entire lineup with this new VT vulnerability kernel patch, it may hurt performance even down to socket 1366, a.k.a. golden sweet spot...
I already seem to lose a few percent performance due to windows updates, kernel patches etc., but not 100% sure of the cause, could be enabling NUMA and balanced power scheme instead of max performance


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I should sig that... you two are hilarious!!!




sitting here chuckling.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> VT vulnerability kernel patch, it may hurt performance even down to socket 1366


Except that the ME tech isn't present on the 1366 platforms.
EDIT; At least AFAIK.. Someone correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

Every Thread has been infected with this *Intel CPU Hardware Vulnerability* *LMAO*


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Except that the ME tech isn't present on the 1366 platforms.
> EDIT; At least AFAIK.. Someone correct me if I'm wrong..



Yeah, I'm not talking about ME issue, it's a new VM issue affecting ALL intel cpus, the fix of which might degrade performance


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Yeah, I'm not talking about ME issue, it's a new VM issue affecting ALL intel cpus, the fix of which might degrade performance


Oh right! My bad. Only read about it briefly. The easiest solution is to disable virtualization in bios/uefi. At that point any VM that runs must run completely in software sand-boxed mode. At least that's the way it was presented. Do you have a link? Can't remember where I read about it.


Knoxx29 said:


> Every Thread has been infected with this *Intel CPU Hardware Vulnerability* *LMAO*


To be fair, it is a very serious problem, not to be taken lightly.


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sure, head over to front page news here on TPU, several articles already surfaced


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh right! My bad. Only read about it briefly. The easiest solution is to disable virtualization in bios/uefi. At that point any VM that runs must run completely in software sand-boxed mode. At least that's the way it was presented. Do you have a link? Can't remember where I read about it.
> 
> To be fair, it is a very serious problem, not to be taken lightly.



Serious?

I am not worried at all, @P4-630 pointed me to a link that makes thing very clear to me, when Intel itself releases any news about the matter and confirm that every single user and it doesn't matter what they use the Machine for will be affected then and maybe i will worry.

Note: I dont know if all this Hardware Vulnerability apply for Intel futures CPU's

Edit: This is the* Xeon Owners Club* and not the *Intel CPU Hardware Vulnerability* *Club*


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I knew it you were going to say something i was just waiting for it


Oh, there is more to say, I disagree 100% with that assertion in fact... but hey, they are passionate and you can't take that away. I would have to see some numbers to believe it... and even then, unless I didn't have a choice ($), I wouldn't do it. Tough to move forward being stuck in the past!


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

They are the "1366 preachers",   "stuck" in a socket long forgotten from history...   It's just like blaming someone to still love the beatles...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Oh, there is more to say, I disagree 100% with that assertion in fact... but hey, they are passionate and you can't take that away. I would have to see some numbers to believe it... and even then, unless I didn't have a choice ($), I wouldn't do it. Tough to move forward being stuck in the past!



Many people still drive their Mustang, Harley Davidson or Cadillac from the 60s  and some other still have/use their Radio Cassette Player, i have a few old Xeon Machines but hey as you said you can't take that away, we are passionate/enthusiast, what i can do with my 8700K this Guys Xeons Owners  can do the same.

Note: With the Money that you spend buying a 8700K you can build a Xeon Machine.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2018)

I like all my machines, Xeon, Intel or AMD..  I'm looking forward to trying the AMD server CPU's if I can get some but I'm looking about for some R720 servers, hopefully for some efficient crunching   That and another place to host a backup of my main server  

Everything has a use if you want it too...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Sure, head over to front page news here on TPU, several articles already surfaced


Wow, didn't see that yet..


Knoxx29 said:


> Edit: This is the* Xeon Owners Club* and not the *Intel CPU Hardware Vulnerability* *Club*


Good point, shutting up about it..


EarthDog said:


> Oh, there is more to say, I disagree 100% with that assertion in fact... but hey, they are passionate and you can't take that away. I would have to see some numbers to believe it... and even then, unless I didn't have a choice ($), I wouldn't do it. Tough to move forward being stuck in the past!





er557 said:


> They are the "1366 preachers",   "stuck" in a socket long forgotten from history...


I own a 2011 CPU, 5820K, so hardly stuck to far in the past. Thing is, I have several 1366 Xeons and they benchmark very well in comparison.  Why let go of something that is still useful and performs at a level that is still relevant to current market offerings? What's wrong with that? And why would you try to vilify it?


er557 said:


> It's just like blaming someone to still love the beatles...


Really? Comparing technology to music is just silly. One is a tool, the other an art form. There is no comparing them even remotely.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Intel or AMD



First of all don't write the word AMD besides Intel or The other way around it sounds horrible.



phill said:


> AMD



That word it is forbidden in this Thread


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> They are the "1366 preachers",   "stuck" in a socket long forgotten from history...   It's just like blaming someone to still love the beatles...


Ehh, I like the Beatles and just went to a marathon where they played all the albums consecutively (I got the tix free, lol).

Anyway, it was a great 'hedt' CPU at the time, but, its time is long gone for most people as it just puts a cap on performance in a lot of cases.



lexluthermiester said:


> I own a 2011 CPU, 5820K, so hardly stuck to far in the past. Thing is, I have several 1366 Xeons and they benchmark very well in comparison.  Why let go of something that is still useful and performs at a level that is still relevant to current market offerings? What's wrong with that? And why would you try to vilify it?


I was talking about your comment RE: s1366 being sweetspot for anything these days. I don't buy it, just would need numbers to do so. We've seen mangy core s1366 (xeon cpus to stay on topic, LOL), that get smoked by a used 6th gens with notably less threads.

Anyhoo...I digress.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> "stuck" in a socket long forgotten from history.



Really?

I can see that is the reason why many people are still using Xeon Machines - X58/1366 Go and google 1366 or X58 and let me know how many Threads you find on the Web about it and in this Forum we have just this Thread about Xeon but go and take a look at Overclock.net you will be surprised.

I guess @EarthDog knows something about it.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 3, 2018)

Well every just pointing out a test on the intel diagnostic tool it failed spbc even had a read in the result in a text pad it states my xeon E5450 is a sample should i be worried or carry on using it like nothing happened


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I don't buy it, just would need numbers to do so.


They're not expensive. So you can either, A, take our word for it and accept that they are a good value right now, or B, Buy one and test for yourself. It's that simple. Otherwise, it seems like you're just trolling.


Edwired said:


> Well every just pointing out a test on the intel diagnostic tool it failed spbc even had a read in the result in a text pad it states my xeon E5450 is a sample should i be worried or carry on using it like nothing happened


If I understand what you're saying, you should be fine. Carry on.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 3, 2018)

Cool i keep using it every day all i need to do is tweak the ram timings to get more gogo juice out of it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 3, 2018)

Just for fun I thought i would have a look to see what scores the same as me in R 15


X 5670
http://hwbot.org/submission/3095126_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5670_1035_cb/

i5 7600k
https://hwbot.org/submission/3549703_nachtfalke_cinebench___r15_core_i5_7600k_1035_cb/


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Well every just pointing out a test on the intel diagnostic tool it failed spbc even had a read in the result in a text pad it states my xeon E5450 is a sample should i be worried or carry on using it like nothing happened



you mean intel cpu identification utility? what does cpuz say? how does the chip perform?​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> you mean intel cpu identification utility? what does cpuz say? how does the chip perform?


He was talking about the vulnerability thing...


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

There is no tool for that yet, the only tool present is the ME issue tool, and it could not have flagged his e5450, only skylake are affected.



On our topic:

TOP DOG then, TOP DOG now: (my e5 2686 v3 unlocked turbo is showing exact same performance as the e5 2699 v4)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> the only tool present is the ME issue tool, and it could not have flagged his e5450


That's what he was talking about and why I told him he'd be fine....


er557 said:


> TOP DOG then, TOP DOG now: (my e5 2686 v3 unlocked turbo is showing exact same performance as the e5 2699 v4)


I think you've missed the point.


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Of course in value per dollar, there's no question they're better


----------



## Edwired (Jan 3, 2018)

I didnt mention about the vulnerability at all. I was asking about the cpu stating it a sample than a production model. And the cpuz states normal normally if a cpu detected an engineering sample it appears (es) in the name as i dont see any markings or anything out of the ordinary


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> They're not expensive. So you can either, A, take our word for it and accept that they are a good value right now, or B, Buy one and test for yourself. It's that simple. Otherwise, it seems like you're just trolling.


LOL, not trolling... I am simply asking to support that statement with numbers. Really simple bubba. 

Thanks CAPS for the post with numbers!!!!! I see a 4 thread CPU hangs with a 12 thread CPU (a 300% thread increase) with only 33% faster clocks. I would imagine a used X5960 is around $40-50 on fleabay while the 7600K's used are around $160 at the same marketplace (also a 300% increase...hmmmmmmmmmmm). In the case of productivity and an application which can actually scale above four threads, I can see its uses indeed, but am I missing the cost to performance difference?

Another angle here is single threaded operations which a lot of software still is... to that end...Ive seen 2500Ks go for well under $50...and here is what single threaded performance gets you at the same/similar clocks...

W5960 - 9.93s
http://hwbot.org/submission/3019102_skulltrail_br_superpi___1m_xeon_x5670_9sec_391ms

2500K (4.5 GHz - couldn't find 4.55) - 8s
http://hwbot.org/submission/2185293_tictac_superpi___1m_core_i5_2500k_8sec_0ms

This behavior will scale to 4 cores and threads and will not hold GPUs/Games back as much as well. That also isn't talking much faster IPC chips (which would increase cost too...

*So, in the end, I see that outlandish point Lexy made (and only CAPS took the time to attempt support...its not like I asked if the Sun still rises in the East for me to be shooed away...) was more true than I would have expected.* I would still not buy it unless I was forced to due to lack of cash. We forget about PCIe3.0(a 1-2% diff yes, but these glass ceilings add up), lack of M.2, native USB 3.1 G2, more native SATA ports, etc. If that isn't a need or a care, then surely, grab a 8 year old CPU and go town. 


Anyway, so many asides here including this one, so I'm just going to back out of the thread...


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I didnt mention about the vulnerability at all. I was asking about the cpu stating it a sample than a production model. And the cpuz states normal normally if a cpu detected an engineering sample it appears (es) in the name as i dont see any markings or anything out of the ordinary



Well it is an ES then, if it boots fine you won't have issues. Could be the printing on the chip was re-branded.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh would that mean intel rebranded the cpu even i dont see any es marking on it at all. As it clocking at 4.2ghz at 1.296v which is impressive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I didnt mention about the vulnerability at all. I was asking about the cpu stating it a sample than a production model. And the cpuz states normal normally if a cpu detected an engineering sample it appears (es) in the name as i dont see any markings or anything out of the ordinary


I do beg your pardon. Misunderstood you then. But you should still be fine. As er557 stated, if you're booting and running an OS stable, you should be good to go.


EarthDog said:


> Anyway, so many asides here including this one, so I'm just going to back out of the thread...


It wasn't an outlandish point. Only a comparison within the context of value. No need to back away.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm backing away due to the many different tangents and quite frankly, some of the snark when asking a simple question. So many toxins here.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 3, 2018)

I was only asking about information based on intel dianostic stating failed on spbc test and i can understand earthdog it like an old saying one door slams and another one slams in your face


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I'm backing away due to the many different tangents and quite frankly, some of the snark when asking a simple question. So many toxins here.


That kinda depends on your perspective really. No one is telling you to leave. If I may be so bold, snark is not a bad thing. And welcome to this thing called the internet. Glad to meet you!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I would imagine a used X5960 is around $40-50



Here in Germany if you're lucky you can get it for 139€/140€ otherwise their prices are from 140€ up to 300€+


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That kinda depends on your perspective really. No one is telling you to leave. If I may be so bold, snark is not a bad thing. And welcome to this thing called the internet. Glad to meet you!


This is what I am saying...

 You first refused to answer my question putting the honus on me to research or asked me to buy the processor, LOfookingL. Nobody asked me to leave, but why would I stay if there is this type of attitude and continue to discuss it? I would happily do it with CAPS. He doesn't treat people like shit for no reason.

Yes, this is the  internet, because if someone told me to research it or buy it and blow me off to my face, we'd have real life issues at that point (an argument, not threatining anyone) instead of some random blow hard on the internet acting hard without consequence. 



Knoxx29 said:


> Here in Germany if you're lucky you can get it for 139€/140€ otherwise their prices are from 140€ up to 300€+


Yeah, its clearly not as cut and dry as I originally thought, however, there are enough exceptions to wonder about that 'sweetspot' statement.

And at  this point, since its never going to end, I'll unsubscribe until its out of some people's short term memory.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> And at this point, since its never going to end, I'll unsubscribe until its out of some people's short term memory.



I dare you to do that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> You first refused to answer my question putting the honus on me to research or asked me to buy the processor, LOfookingL. Nobody asked me to leave, but why would I stay if there is this type of attitude and continue to discuss it? I would happily do it with CAPS. He doesn't treat people like shit for no reason.


No reason? To be fair, your question and the remarks that preceded it, seemed condescending, a bit insulting and snarky, example;


EarthDog said:


> I should sig that... you two are hilarious!!!


Then followed;


EarthDog said:


> Oh, there is more to say, I disagree 100% with that assertion in fact... but hey, they are passionate and you can't take that away. I would have to see some numbers to believe it... and even then, unless I didn't have a choice ($), I wouldn't do it. Tough to move forward being stuck in the past!


Thus my remark. If you are going offer the smack-talk, you can't expect for it not to come back. And when it does, accept it as it is, light banter.


EarthDog said:


> Yes, this is the internet, because if someone told me to research it or buy it and blow me off to my face, we'd have real life issues at that point (an argument, not threatening anyone) instead of some random blow hard on the internet acting hard without consequence.


But that's the thing about the internet, it's all text. There is no way to infer vocal inflection or intonation. So everything is exclusively about vocabulary selection, punctuation and arrangement of context. And from a different perspective, you seem just as much a "blow-hard". Soo.. Still gonna go?
EDIT;
You asked for numbers to support the perspective on the values I stated. Below is both of the CPU's I'm currently using.
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2340&cmp[]=1312
Both of those CPU's are OC'd to the same 4.2ghz 24/7, so the differences would be comparable. If we add in natr0n's X5675..
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2340&cmp[]=1312&cmp[]=1309
Now take into account that the X5600 series of Xeons can be had for between $50 and $70 each on ebay or amazon, a dual mobo can be had for $100 or less, and you're talking about a setup that is less than $300. In a dual configuration OCing is dodgy at best, but with the pair of X5675's that natr0n is using, OCing wouldn't really be needed. For the price paid and the performance being delivered, this is a great value, regardless of the age of the platform.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 3, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Many people still drive their Mustang, Harley Davidson or Cadillac from the 60s  and some other still have/use their Radio Cassette Player, i have a few old Xeon Machines but hey as you said you can't take that away, we are passionate/enthusiast, what i can do with my 8700K this Guys Xeons Owners  can do the same.
> 
> Note: With the Money that you spend buying a 8700K you can build a Xeon Machine.


I am curious did you tried some head to head comparison?It will be interesting to see how much is the real gain in games(fps)and synthetics benchmarks when you use the same GPU.........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am curious did you tried some head to head comparison? It will be interesting to see how much is the real gain in fps when you use same GPU.........


I've done that, kind of eye opening. It depends very greatly on the game. Some games are more GPU bound. Others are more CPU bound. In the case of the first, the older Xeons are more than enough and don't bottleneck the GPU. In the case of the later, the X5600's are still enough to keep framerates above 120fps if you are willing to turn down, or off, the AA. Granted, I don't have an 8700K, so that would be interesting to see a comparison on. But I have tested "other" brand CPU's[which were released 2017] with the same card and they had no problems keeping things fast & steady, so it isn't a far stretch to think an 8700k would not deliver similar great performance.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've done that, kind of eye opening. It depends very greatly on the game. Some games are more GPU bound. Others are more CPU bound. In the case of the first, the older Xeons are more than enough and don't bottleneck the GPU. In the case of the later, the X5600's are still enough to keep framerates above 120fps if you are willing to turn down, or off, the AA. Granted, I don't have an 8700K, so that would be interesting to see a comparison on. But I have tested "other" brand CPU's[which were released 2017] with the same card and they had no problems keeping things fast & steady, so it isn't a far stretch to think an 8700k would not deliver similar great performance.


ohh sure man I am well aware what  this XEONS are still capable of......still curious to see when the same GPU is used and also maybe some different CPU speed on both Xeon and the 8700k......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> ohh sure man I am well aware what  this XEONS are still capable of......still curious to see when the same GPU is used and also maybe some different CPU speed on both Xeon and the 8700k......


That would be interesting.


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yet I doubt the 1366 xeons might be able to max out titan v or even 1080 sli, i.e. they may be ok now but certainly not future proof, one might need to upgrade sooner or later. And today's trend toward dx12 and multi core aware gaming, six cores isn't HEDT anymore. Certainly skylake-e and threadripper changed the scene


----------



## natr0n (Jan 3, 2018)

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5675+@+3.07GHz&id=1309&cpuCount=2

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/desktop.html

I should get the board Friday.  Very excited.


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

I know the warm and fuzzy feeling you get in your belly, looking at dual socket info apps...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Yet I doubt the 1366 xeons might be able to max out titan v or even 1080 sli, i.e. they may be ok now but certainly not future proof, one might need to upgrade sooner or later. And today's trend toward dx12 and multi core aware gaming, six cores isn't HEDT anymore. Certainly skylake-e and threadripper changed the scene


Well properly OC X58 Xeon is still somewhere close to the (stocked)Ryzen single core performance......so it´s fine even for High-End GPU like 1080 TI of course it will "bottleneck" a bit(probably 5-10%)compared to the 8700K or 7700K but thats still good enough for many years to come.......


----------



## er557 (Jan 3, 2018)

or at least till the used and battered capacitors on the motherboards from 2009 will give way...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2018)

er557 said:


> Yet I doubt the 1366 xeons might be able to max out titan v or even 1080 sli, i.e. they may be ok now but certainly not future proof, one might need to upgrade sooner or later. And today's trend toward dx12 and multi core aware gaming, six cores isn't HEDT anymore. Certainly skylake-e and threadripper changed the scene


SLI isn't really in play here, given the motherboard natr0n bought. A 1080 is getting to the bottle-necking point even on more modern systems with some games, but again he's likely not matching it up with a 1080. When I decide on a board for my Xeon's, my old gtx770 is going in that system, unless I turn it into my main system. Been thinking of selling my 5820k.. As for the TitanV, it's a non-runner as it is not a gaming card. NVidia is flat out stated that it isn't focused on gaming with that product. It really doesn't even benchmark all that well for the price. Who would buy a $3000+ video card to stick it on an older dual 1366 system?  A 1070 or 1080? Ok, that's doable. And when it comes to gaming, 6 cores is still competitive. With dual 6 core's, he going to have a good system for at least 24 months. That is excellent bang for buck in anyone's book.


er557 said:


> or at least till the used and battered capacitors on the motherboards from 2009 will give way...


natr0n posted what board he's getting in post #3423. It's Gigabyte board with all solid-state caps, no electrolytics. Those caps will likely out-live everyone in this discussion.

@natr0n
What video card are you going with and what's the cooling solution you're going with?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 3, 2018)

Some of us focus on fun and being positive. If you think negative you will attract problems.

I have boards from 2006 still running mint with no issues. Swapping caps isn't hard if need be.


----------



## er557 (Jan 4, 2018)

I also might sell my 5820k, though being quite dated I dont know it's value. BTW, I also keep an x58 system with i7  965xe, running gtx 780 ti sli, in tandem with my main system, for compatiblity to games that dont run on xeons or as a backup system.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> SLI isn't really in play here, given the motherboard natr0n bought. A 1080 is getting to the bottle-necking point even on more modern systems with some games, but again he's likely not matching it up with a 1080. When I decide on a board for my Xeon's, my old gtx770 is going in that system, unless I turn it into my main system. Been thinking of selling my 5820k.. As for the TitanV, it's a non-runner as it is not a gaming card. NVidia is flat out stated that it isn't focused on gaming with that product. It really doesn't even benchmark all that well for the price. Who would buy a $3000+ video card to stick it on an older dual 1366 system?  A 1070 or 1080? Ok, that's doable. And when it comes to gaming, 6 cores is still competitive. With dual 6 core's, he going to have a good system for at least 24 months. That is excellent bang for buck in anyone's book.
> 
> natr0n posted what board he's getting in post #3423. It's Gigabyte board with all solid-state caps, no electrolytics. Those caps will likely out-live everyone in this discussion.
> 
> ...



I will reuse my 7970 for now. Will get some fancy nvidia card soon. As for cooling still looking. Want something nickel platted for sure though.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856026
The board does come with heatsinks which I can mount some fans to test.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2018)

er557 said:


> for compatibility to games that don't run on xeons


What games are you referring to? I haven't experienced any that won't run on mine, but then again my library is made up of a limit selection. But even the old socket 771 Xeons all ran great.

Good grief, I was just reminded of my very first Xeon system. Could only afford one CPU for it though, which was ok cause I didn't want to run NT. It was a P3Xeon 600 w/1024k L2 OC'd to 672mhz on an Asus XG-DLS Slot 2 board. That was a gaming monster for the time. Never had any gaming problems on that system either.


natr0n said:


> I will reuse my 7970 for now. Will get some fancy nvidia card soon. As for cooling still looking. Want something nickel platted for sure though.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856026
> The board does come with heatsinks which I can mount some fans to test.


That's a good card! Also good selection of heatsinks for those X5675's. I have a pair of CoolerMaster Geminii S524's ( http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/geminii-s524/ ) that I'm thinking of pairing up with mine. Since I already have an X5680, gonna get another instead of using the X5650's.

EDIT; Thinking of going with a version of that board you linked that is without the SAS controller, GA-7TESM1( http://b2b.gigabyte.com/Server-Motherboard/GA-7TESM1-rev-10#ov ), as I have no intention of using SAS drives.


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> First of all don't write the word AMD besides Intel or The other way around it sounds horrible.
> 
> That word it is forbidden in this Thread



I'm not CPU ist so I don't mind either!!  lol 

But still, I do agree with the thread so far that the X58 is still a chipset to be reckoned with..  The performance isn't that bad for the age of the CPU/chipset.  I do however believe that anything Sandy Bridge or above is probably a lot better for performance/efficiency   A 920 @ 4.5Ghz is about the same performance in a few gaming benchmarks I did as a stock clocked 4770k..  But I'm thinking it'll use a little bit less power...  

I'm still trying to find a Sandy Bridge dual CPU setup, be it rack based or just as a workstation/desktop rig..  I'd like to have a play with the hardware and do the usual power tests and what not...


----------



## er557 (Jan 4, 2018)

@lexluthermiester : far cry 4, far cry primal, far cry 3, far cry 3 blood dragon;     all of those for starters crash when they see more than 12 threads, that by itself is enough reason to maintain the backup system, if you dont want to select only four cpus in msconfig and reboot each time. Some other games are easily fixed by running with 8 affinity or some other affinity via right click shortcut.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2018)

er557 said:


> @lexluthermiester : far cry 4, far cry primal, far cry 3, far cry 3 blood dragon;     all of those for starters crash when they see more than 12 threads, that by itself is enough reason to maintain the backup system, if you dont want to select only four cpus in msconfig and reboot each time. Some other games are easily fixed by running with 8 affinity or some other affinity via right click shortcut.


Ah ok. Gonna have to try one of those and see if there might be a fix. At least Blood Dragon. Been wanting to play that one. Not interested in the others.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2018)

In case you are interested how latest controversial security patch can impact yours beloved X58 Xeons check this video:


----------



## natr0n (Jan 5, 2018)

Need to get a proper PSU. Other than that everything works well.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 5, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> In case you are interested how latest controversial security patch can have on yours beloved X58 Xeons check this video:


I have no concerns on performance but that guy in the vid wrote off his own tests with the os wipe imho and should have tried prepatch on another fresh install, a fresh install makes it's own difference no??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2018)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 95580View attachment 95581View attachment 95582
> 
> Need to get a proper PSU. Other than that everything works well.


This is the PSU that I've been giving serious consideration to.
https://www.amazon.com/ROSEWILL-Gaming-Certified-Control-Warranty/dp/B00N2KAOW4
It has both of the 8pin EPS power connectors needed, has more than enough wattage to power both those CPU's and any video card you give it. With the X5675's being lower power requirement parts, you could get away with the 750W model at $75, but it seems better to have more power headroom.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 5, 2018)

It mad how the intel is supposed to be secured in software and hardware but knowing the outbreak of the hack affecting the performance between 5 to 30 percent. My question is how far back of the processors list since 478 socket to now is affected is what i like to hear since they stated intel processors dated 10 years back is affected but what list of cpu has this problem?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2018)

Edwired said:


> It mad how the intel is supposed to be secured in software and hardware but knowing the outbreak of the hack affecting the performance between 5 to 30 percent. My question is how far back of the processors list since 478 socket to now is affected is what i like to hear since they stated intel processors dated 10 years back is affected but what list of cpu has this problem?


As I know it can affect Intel processors manufactured since 1995, excluding the company’s Itanium server chips and Atom processors before 2013...


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 5, 2018)

Edwired said:


> It mad how the intel is supposed to be secured in software and hardware but knowing the outbreak of the hack affecting the performance between 5 to 30 percent. My question is how far back of the processors list since 478 socket to now is affected is what i like to hear since they stated intel processors dated 10 years back is affected but what list of cpu has this problem?


Spectre (all variations combined) : All Out of Order CPUs.
Meltdown* : All Core i series CPUs from 45nm and newer.

*LGA 775 and older are "OK" (probably). Source - LINK (FAQ : Show more, second from bottom)
^However it is NOT confirmed (they simply aren't listed).


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice setup Natron!
 You gonna use it for daily or you making a miner or?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey folks, just saw the following and thought you might enjoy.








His channel is full of fun stuff, so give him a like and sub if you enjoy it.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 6, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> Nice setup Natron!
> You gonna use it for daily or you making a miner or?



Daily


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hey folks, just saw the following and thought you might enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time ago i had a 2670


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Time ago i had a 2670


Those are damn good chips. Why'd you get rid of it?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those are damn good chips. Why'd you get rid of it?



Not overclockable as the X56xx serie


----------



## cmoneytheman (Jan 6, 2018)

So i gota got monster 3930k 3 years ago but I just bought a 2660 v2 cores yesterday will i have any game trouble people always say single threaded games run bad on xeons my gpu is 1080


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 6, 2018)

I loved this....$ per fps comparison

i 7 6700 k vs X 3450

$ 4.00 per frame   or     $ 0.37 per frame

skip to about 4.02


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I loved this....$ per fps comparison
> 
> i 7 6700 k vs X 3450
> 
> ...


Oz is a good Youtuber. Good video too.


----------



## repman244 (Jan 7, 2018)

cmoneytheman said:


> So i gota got monster 3930k 3 years ago but I just bought a 2660 v2 cores yesterday will i have any game trouble people always say single threaded games run bad on xeons my gpu is 1080



Because of lower clockspeed, it doesn't matter if it's a Xeon or not. You have the option of E5 1680 V2 or E5 1650 V2 Xeons which are unlocked.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 8, 2018)

Aha! I just bought an sabertooth x58 mobo,Xeon x5690 cpu, GPU SSD and maximus vi impact for the price of fish and chips...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 8, 2018)

Lucky bar-steward
Testing and benching time tonight eh good luck


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 8, 2018)

Will do it soon. need to wake up early for work.....


----------



## natr0n (Jan 9, 2018)

This is the best I can get out of this system stable. I used setfsb for a tiny oc.




This was previous cpuz score


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2018)

natr0n said:


> This is the best I can get out of this system stable. I used setfsb for a tiny oc.
> View attachment 95690
> 
> This was previous cpuz score


I wonder if Windows limits executable affinity to just one CPU? If so you may be able to run multiple instances at the same time...


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 9, 2018)

Just saw a Xeon E5-2630 V3 sell for $400 on flee bay, smmh. I'm posting mine, I'll order another........Sell two of those I can buy a video card!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-CUP-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## cmoneytheman (Jan 9, 2018)

So yesterday i got the xeon didnt put it in yet being lazy the reason i got it was cause my monster 3930k when oced only on 4.0 it gets up to 90 when rendering dont take long its been doin that for awile on normal it runs in the 50s stable this is all with a great noctua d14 so i hope the xeon wont give me trouble and should be faster at stuff ill show results when I put it in

Last year I was thinking of getting a 2670 but changed my mind said to myself my card now is good still but then everytime I want more power it gives me trouble I just figured its time to go xeon this year no more waiting I Dont understand why people on YouTube like to put down xeons they tough can run all day game cheaper can have the same performance in multi and other stuff the only thing is they clocked lower usually maybe im thinkin they want people to get the regular chips is the reason cause i Dont see a problem pc is meant to enjoy a cpu not put em down just cause they not the same seems like its almost people jealous I Dont know


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 9, 2018)

cmoneytheman said:


> So i gota got monster 3930k 3 years ago but I just bought a 2660 v2 cores yesterday will i have any game trouble people always say single threaded games run bad on xeons my gpu is 1080



Below you have how 2660v2 uses turbo boost. This means that max turbo for all 10 cores is 2.6Ghz. Make sure to set Windows Power plan to Maximum Performance.




Most Xeon V2s seems to handle 113Mhz BCLK which means you could be able to reach 2.9Ghz on all 10 cores. 3.4Ghz when loading 1 core using turbo boost. You might have to bumb the voltage to 1.150v. Make sure to flash to latest bios while the 3930k is still installed.

My 2680v2 @113mhz BCLK uses 105w at max so you should be safe with 2660s 95w.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 12, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Aha! I just bought an sabertooth x58 mobo,Xeon x5690 cpu, GPU SSD and maximus vi impact for the price of fish and chips...


Sadly the x5690 CPU busted but I bought i7 950 for £2.50.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> bought i7 950 for £2.50


Nice price! That's dead cheap.


----------



## er557 (Jan 13, 2018)

dead cheap for a dead chip...          sorry, had to do it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2018)

er557 said:


> dead cheap for a dead chip...          sorry, had to do it


I think you misunderstood him? He said his X5690 was dead, not the i7. Was gonna say that the i7 was a downgrade, but for that cheap, not bad at all as a substitute.


----------



## er557 (Jan 13, 2018)

NO, I understood, just meant that i7 950 is dead in the water nowadays..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2018)

er557 said:


> NO, I understood, just meant that i7 950 is dead in the water nowadays..


Oh ok. How is it dead in the water?


----------



## er557 (Jan 13, 2018)

The fact that my xeon outperforms it in cpu hash benchmark  x14 times over, for starters,  the fact it is launched in 2008 and probably degraded from too much OC, ancient 45nm process power hungry, NOT xeon so no dual cpu for it, motherboards from that era have no usb 3, or pci express 3.0,   you say this chip is relevant today?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2018)

er557 said:


> i7 950 is dead in the water nowadays..



a CPU that is 4c/8t runs at
 Intel® Core™ i7-_950_ Processor (8M Cache, 3.06 GHz,
and with adequate cooling such as evo 212 will easily overclock to 4.5 Ghz
this chip still cuts the mustard


----------



## er557 (Jan 13, 2018)

Albeit a serious bottleneck in demanding games and ultra graphics settings, and no extensions such as avx, avx2 etc.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2018)

Pretty much  the same CPU as my sons W 3540. Matched with DFI Lanparty and running at 3.8ghz with GTX 970 it does a smashing job at 1080p.


----------



## er557 (Jan 13, 2018)

With all that being said, I do run on my backup pc an i7 965xe  x58 cpu, with gtx 780 ti sli @far cry 4 in 4k ultra, seems adequate performing.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 13, 2018)

3dmark 03 with a 9600gt and dual 5675 stock speeds




Comparing cpu scores to the more modern e3-1290 overclocked. The dual xeon system is kinda impressive.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

Just don't plug in a wattage meter lol   They are decent CPU's for their age..  I will be looking forward to playing with a couple in my SR-2


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2018)

I was wondering about the possibility of grabbing a 1366 system... but motherboards seem hard to find at a decent price. Memory too. I could make my main rig an overclocked 1366 xeon or something, which should do better than my locked i5 2400... but considering the price of the board and memory, I may as well wait until I can eventually afford a newer setup anyway.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2018)

Yikes....i just checked US ebay....1366 boards have gone up again.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 14, 2018)

hat said:


> I was wondering about the possibility of grabbing a 1366 system... but motherboards seem hard to find at a decent price. Memory too. I could make my main rig an overclocked 1366 xeon or something, which should do better than my locked i5 2400... but considering the price of the board and memory, I may as well wait until I can eventually afford a newer setup anyway.


Well....thats what I did last summer,I switch myself from AMD to the Xeon X58 platform as my main&only RIG....It was a bit hard to find a good mobo but it was worth it after all....You can also keep your memory and other hardware parts from that I5 build......just be patient and look for a GOOD manufacturer mobo in GOOD condition!!!


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2018)

The idea was that these parts would get shoved off to the secondary rig, so I wouldn't be keeping much. Storage and stuff like that... not much else.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 14, 2018)

Shame the octacore is so damn expensive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Shame the octacore is so damn expensive.


To be fair, AMD dropped the price of the Ryzen 7's by a good margin. The 1800x's are now $350. But with the above CPU going for $90ish, it's the better deal, even without the OC.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 15, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Shame the octacore is so damn expensive.



 I got an Octacore for $100 on flee bay, ^^ impressive work!!! Isn't that a locked CPU? Or how did you overclock it so high?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 15, 2018)

I kinda miss my X3350. I dont even remember what I did with it. Cant remember if I sold it or what. I dont even know what I replaced it with TBH.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> I got an Octacore for $100 on flee bay, ^^ impressive work!!! Isn't that a locked CPU? Or how did you overclock it so high?


Was wondering that too. Motherboard thing?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 15, 2018)

From what I know, all E5 16x0 (v1/v2) series Xeon CPUs are unlocked.
@mouacyk Same CPU, different name


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 15, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yikes....i just checked US ebay....1366 boards have gone up again.


i got an used 1366 xeon board if you want it, tough it comes with some problems..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> From what I know, all E5 16x0 (v1/v2) series Xeon CPUs are unlocked.
> @mouacyk Same CPU, different name
> View attachment 95962


Um, you're right. Just checked it here; https://ark.intel.com/products/75779/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1620-v2-10M-Cache-3_70-GHz
Then I checked here; https://ark.intel.com/products/75781/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1660-v2-15M-Cache-3_70-GHz
So, the screen shots from mouacyk above suddenly seem very "iffy". Those shots show 6 cores but the 1620v2 is only a quad. The 1660v2 is a 6 core, but not the 1620v2. I smell a rat..
@mouacyk If you're going to fake something like this, at least check your references and get the details right. Bad form old bean, very bad form..


Morgoth said:


> i got an used 1366 xeon board if you want it, tough it comes with some problems..


Nice. What's the problem with it?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 15, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Um, you're right. Just checked it here; https://ark.intel.com/products/75779/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1620-v2-10M-Cache-3_70-GHz
> Then I checked here; https://ark.intel.com/products/75781/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1660-v2-15M-Cache-3_70-GHz
> So, the screen shots from mouacyk above suddenly seem very "iffy". Those shots show 6 cores but the 1620v2 is only a quad. The 1660v2 is a 6 core, but not the 1620v2. I smell a rat..
> @mouacyk If you're going to fake something like this, at least check your references and get the details right. Bad form old bean, very bad form..
> ...


memory problems, wierd shit going on when using 2 cpu's


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2018)

Why is this guy being called out? Seems like a simple cpuz glitch, no? Only the first line says 1620, the rest say 1660. I dont know whats what, but do, wonder why we first accuse someone of manipulating screenshots. Half the people here struggle to find their way out of a wet paper bag, none the less intentionally do something like this for no real reason.

Same vitriol... different day.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Seems like a simple cpuz glitch, no?


No. CPUZ doesn't "glitch" like that.


EarthDog said:


> wonder why we first accuse someone of manipulating screenshots.


Because it happens? If I'm wrong I'll be happy to apologize. That's one hell of a glitch though. Just seems very unlikely given the version of CPUZ being used.


EarthDog said:


> Half the people here struggle to find their way out of a wet paper bag





EarthDog said:


> Same vitriol... different day.


LOL! Nice.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 15, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Seems like a simple cpuz glitch


Not really a glitch, that can happen on some out-of-spec ES Xeons sometimes.
Encountered this when I was hunting for a cheap test CPU for my x99 board: seen some weird stuff, like the same CPU model can have a "wrong" CPUID, different base clock, or can be a hexa-core or an octa-core etc.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Not really a glitch, that can happen on some out-of-spec ES Xeons sometimes.
> Encountered this when I was hunting for a cheap test CPU for my x99 board: seen some weird stuff, like the same CPU model can have a "wrong" CPUID, different base clock, or can be a hexa-core or an octa-core etc.


Oh.. Then maybe I do owe an apology? Wasn't aware that was a thing. Never seen it IRL. Google isn't showing anything recent. I'm still inclined to think the screen shots are iffy.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 15, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh.. Then maybe I do owe an apology? Wasn't aware that was a thing. Never seen it IRL. Google isn't showing anything recent. I'm still inclined to think the screen shots are iffy.


Here's a random low-res example of what I'm talking about (that's from russian forum thread about ES overclocking)
It's not the best screenshot, but you can see pretty well that it's an 18-core E5-2699v3, but the spec field shows it as E5-2696v3, which does not exist on ark and should theoretically be a 14- core CPU.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 15, 2018)

Morgoth said:


> i got an used 1366 xeon board if you want it, tough it comes with some problems..




I have 6 1366 boards thankyou. My wife will go mentaler if i get any more.


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have 6 1366 boards thankyou. My wife will go mentaler if i get any more.



What boards do you have?   I'm slacking with 4 boards here


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 15, 2018)

After my house downsizing I,m reduced to one daily X5650 ( with a promised x5690 upgrade ) and a spare replacement in a vastly reduced spares closet


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> After my house downsizing I,m reduced to one daily X5650 ( with a promised x5690 upgrade ) and a spare replacement in a vastly reduced spares closet



What board do you use it with?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 15, 2018)

Daily use is a MSI and spare is a Asus P6 (its buried behind loads of boxes I have yet to unpack)


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 15, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> From what I know, all E5 16x0 (v1/v2) series Xeon CPUs are unlocked.
> @mouacyk Same CPU, different name
> View attachment 95962



Yeah I have a 2630 V3 E5 unlocked, mine doesnt clock out like his did/does why i asked.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 15, 2018)

@EarthDog Thanks for standing up for my craziness.  I swear it is a CPUz glitch on the top, identifying the CPU as 1620 V2.
@lexluthermiester This CPU definitely is not a fake and neither is my screenshot.  It seems the Xeon club hasn't caught up to Ivy-EP yet.  There's not a whole lot, but you can see a few LN2 entries at HWBOT.
@jaggerwild I'm specifically talking about the Ivy-EP octacore.  The Sandy Bridge ones are cheaper for sure.  Like  @agent_x007 already mentioned, the 1660 V2 is just the enterprise edition of the 4960X, so it overclocks similarly.  I run custom water cooling, if that helps to comprehend the higher clocks and voltage.

Here's an AIDA64 shot -- still running Dual-Channel because my desktop is using the other two sticks of RAM at the moment:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 15, 2018)

phill said:


> What boards do you have?   I'm slacking with 4 boards here




ASUS ROG ii Extreme
ASUS P6 T deluxe
2 x DFI Lanparty
MSI Pro E 
Supermicro 2 P


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Not really a glitch, that can happen on some out-of-spec ES Xeons sometimes.
> Encountered this when I was hunting for a cheap test CPU for my x99 board: seen some weird stuff, like the same CPU model can have a "wrong" CPUID, different base clock, or can be a hexa-core or an octa-core etc.


Yes, it sure happens... it also is an ES as tpu noted. Plenty of reason for it to act wonky, including manipulation. But there is literally no reason this dude would do that...to what end? I digress...ot.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> @EarthDog Thanks for standing up for my craziness.  I swear it is a CPUz glitch on the top, identifying the CPU as 1620 V2.
> @lexluthermiester This CPU definitely is not a fake and neither is my screenshot.  It seems the Xeon club hasn't caught up to Ivy-EP yet.  There's not a whole lot, but you can see a few LN2 entries at HWBOT.
> @jaggerwild I'm specifically talking about the Ivy-EP octacore.  The Sandy Bridge ones are cheaper for sure.  Like  @agent_x007 already mentioned, the 1660 V2 is just the enterprise edition of the 4960X, so it overclocks similarly.  I run custom water cooling, if that helps to comprehend the higher clocks and voltage.
> 
> Here's an AIDA64 shot -- still running Dual-Channel because my desktop is using the other two sticks of RAM at the moment:


This should give you an idea what to expect for memory once you go quad:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 16, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> @EarthDog Thanks for standing up for my craziness.  I swear it is a CPUz glitch on the top, identifying the CPU as 1620 V2.
> @lexluthermiester This CPU definitely is not a fake and neither is my screenshot.  It seems the Xeon club hasn't caught up to Ivy-EP yet.  There's not a whole lot, but you can see a few LN2 entries at HWBOT.
> @jaggerwild I'm specifically talking about the Ivy-EP octacore.  The Sandy Bridge ones are cheaper for sure.  Like  @agent_x007 already mentioned, the 1660 V2 is just the enterprise edition of the 4960X, so it overclocks similarly.  I run custom water cooling, if that helps to comprehend the higher clocks and voltage.
> 
> Here's an AIDA64 shot -- still running Dual-Channel because my desktop is using the other two sticks of RAM at the moment:


Fair enough then. Seen things like that before where people fake things out to create drama. It's all good though. I apologize.


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ASUS ROG ii Extreme
> ASUS P6 T deluxe
> 2 x DFI Lanparty
> MSI Pro E
> Supermicro 2 P



Very nice collection there sir   Mines just 

EVGA Classified 759
EVGA Classified 762
EVGA Classified SR-2
Gigabyte X58A-OC 

I do have a Dell R710 server but I've no idea what board is in that...   I might also have an Asus Rampage Black Edition coming at some point....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2018)

phill said:


> Gigabyte X58A-OC




Jammy bugger


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Jammy bugger



I didn't think it would have worked with jam so well????   I picked it up fully boxed for about £160..  I saw it and didn't think twice   The last piece of hardware I bought before I changed my job and my money dropped like a stone !   But...  A few more months and things should hopefully change......



http://imgur.com/flhPWjy




http://imgur.com/FWt55Sq




http://imgur.com/zhgwsmN


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2018)

phill said:


> Gigabyte X58A-OC


I had one of those for awhile- very nice board!  It wasn't in as good a condition as yours though and I traded it for an Asus Maximus IV Gene Z 

Currently I have 2 X58 boards in my crunching farm:
- EVGA X58 Sli3
- Asus Rampage III Extreme


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2018)

I love the X58 platform it's just such a shame its such a power hungry beast!   That said, not surprised when I was running 4.5Ghz from my 920 D0, but if I remember the SR-2 correctly, running the two X5650's I think was something daft like 400 to 500w!!   With an overclock mind lol 

Maybe should try tuning it and seeing if I could get that down a little   The single X5650 in the R710 seems to idle about the 150w mark, but load about the 230w mark..  I wonder what it's going to be like in there with two X5650's in it...


----------



## natr0n (Jan 16, 2018)

If you disable hyper threading does your power usage lower somewhat ? I don't have a watt meter yet.


----------



## win95gui (Jan 16, 2018)

If you can do dual CPU why not Quad's??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2018)

natr0n said:


> If you disable hyper threading does your power usage lower somewhat ? I don't have a watt meter yet.




i will test that for you in a while.

@win95gui 

wow....thats the best Task Manager i have ever seen. Welcome to TPU.


----------



## win95gui (Jan 16, 2018)

My daily driver


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2018)

natr0n said:


> If you disable hyper threading does your power usage lower somewhat ? I don't have a watt meter yet.




Wendys Nightmare with HT on and off, at idle in BIOS and running the multithread CPUZ benchmark only. If you want anymore just ask.


HT off

168.....252

HT on

171.....302


----------



## natr0n (Jan 16, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wendys Nightmare with HT on and off, at idle in BIOS and running the multithread CPUZ benchmark only. If you want anymore just ask.
> 
> 
> HT off
> ...




Thanks a lot Mate. 50 watts savings.  So about I'm guessing I should save about 100 watts with it off. 

I noticed with ht off when you try aida64's cachemem benchmark the cache speeds can increase a good bit.


----------



## win95gui (Jan 16, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i will test that for you in a while.
> 
> @win95gui
> 
> wow....thats the best Task Manager i have ever seen. Welcome to TPU.



It's only a Quad Deca-core with 1TB of RAM. Pretty slow system


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 16, 2018)

natr0n said:


> If you disable hyper threading does your power usage lower somewhat ? I don't have a watt meter yet.


That would be yes.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wendys Nightmare with HT on and off, at idle in BIOS and running the multithread CPUZ benchmark only. If you want anymore just ask.
> HT off
> 168.....252
> HT on
> 171.....302


Oops, looks like you already had an answer.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone had experience with Intel BOXDX58SO mobo?Are Xeons working OK on that board?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2018)

What cpus does it take? It should have a list...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Anyone had experience with Intel BOXDX58SO mobo?Are Xeons working OK on that board?





EarthDog said:


> What cpus does it take? It should have a list...


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121361
https://www.intel.com/content/dam/support/us/en/documents/boardsandkits/desktop-boards/DX58SO.pdf
Based on that list, I'm betting any 1366 Xeon or i7 will work.
The layout of that board in very good. I like it! Although, based on what I've read, if you want full speed triple channel ram, leave ram slot one (the black one) open/unpopulated.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2018)

So much for teaching a man how to fish...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> So much for teaching a man how to fish...


Or he looked, couldn't find any concrete information and sought help here amongst experienced folks who can render insight he didn't have.
To be fair, it wasn't a noob question.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2018)

It is, actually. Motherboards have had (many different types of) compatibility lists for God knows how long.  

Though perhaps he was asking specifically about experiences with it? He did explicitly say that and i missed it... dont know.

My sig from another forum reads " we have an increasing number of ways to find information yet people are less inclined to do so."


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> It is, actually. Motherboards have had (many different types of) compatibility lists for God knows how long.   Though perhaps he was asking specifically about experiences with it? He did explicitly say that and i missed it... dont know. My sig from another forum reads " we have an increasing number of ways to find information yet people are less inclined to do so."


Disagree. Intel isn't so good with that as evidenced by the PDF I linked above. I very seriously doubt the CPU's compatible with that board are limited to that list. So if the owner of a board see's a list like that they might think, incorrectly and through no fault of their own, that the CPU they want to use wouldn't work. How hard would it be to for Intel make a proper compatibility list of their own CPU's on their own mobo's? So thus not a noob question if the owner doesn't know and can't find the info because it isn't there.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2018)

Since we see a list, and all major OEMs have this, I feel its a pretty basic question which takes all of 1 minute to find the answer.............. just like you managed to do. Thus, easy question if you remove all the straw man argument/speculation about lists not being 'proper' and just look for it. 

Perhaps the list should be longer. Who knows (not you nor I). But when I see a CPU SUPPORT LIST and my CPU isn't on it, I don't think maybe said company is slacking on the list... at least it surely isn't the first thought in my mind. But hey, you never know until you try, right? So go ahead, Zyll, use one not off the list and report back. Inquiring minds want to know and you have people betting on success. 

Anyway, I digress...


EDIT: I can feel the douchebaggery boiling up inside of me and spilling out here. For that I do apologize. The more time goes on my experience in forums just sours me on so many levels. We have so much information out there readily available if we simply take the time to look, but so many don't bother and have others do it for them. As I said, I prefer to teach men to fish as opposed to giving them fish. Did you ever notice how few questions/threads I start here? Its not because I'm a genius, hardly, its because I can google. But, this is my personal problem with forums... not anyone else's, really.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 19, 2018)

If it fits the socket and voltages are in-spec then despite not being listed on the CPU support list it may
1. Boot and be recognised.
2. Boot as a unrecognised generic CPU
3. May need a CPU microcode BIOS injection.

Many a 775 Motherboard could with a BIOS microcode injection be modded to use and run the Xeon 771 Cpu ( with socket mod as well )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Since we see a list, and all major OEMs have this, I feel its a pretty basic question which takes all of 1 minute to find the answer.............. just like you managed to do. Thus, easy question if you remove all the speculation about lists not being complete and just look for it.


Generally, I would agree with you. But it actually took a bit of searching for me to find that PDF. The reality is though, not everyone understands that if one model of CPU in a line works, then the chances are that all of that line will work. And sometimes they don't all work. And in the case of that board it's not completely clear.


EarthDog said:


> I can feel the douchebaggery boiling up inside of me and spilling out here. For that I do apologize.


No worries. Didn't come off that way to me.


EarthDog said:


> As I said, I prefer to teach men to fish as opposed to giving them fish.


As general rule, I agree with that school of thought. This situation seemed, to me, to be one of someone who wasn't sure and wanted to gain the insight of peers.


dorsetknob said:


> Many a 775 Motherboard could with a BIOS microcode injection be modded to use and run the Xeon 771 Cpu ( with socket mod as well )


I actually did that once, just to see if I could do it. It worked, but what a rigmarole!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2018)

It literally took me less than a minute. I searched the name of the board and clicked 3 times (at the intel site) to reach that same PDF.

I don't trust that if one model CPU works than chances are that line will work. Its all microcode dependent. Some features may not work, etc. Its worrysome to me to say that, though being fairly educated on these subjects, I understand what it can mean. Others may not.

I don't know what he wanted and jumped the gun in my posting perhaps in my curmudgeonly ways. You also thought some dude was faking his CPUz screenshots with absolutely no reason to believe he would do that, so, can't say I have the utmost faith (but some) that we know the underlying ways/meaning.

Again, not really about Xeon's so.. trying to digress here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2018)

@EarthDog
Good points.

So back to @Zyll Goliath ;
Your question intrigued me enough to read into this more and it seems that Xeon's will work on that board just fine. If you were specifically looking to get an X5600 series Xeon for it, it seems a safe bet. As the PDF linked above shows, the board can handle top end 130w 1366 i7's which are almost identical to the top end X5600's. Make sure you have the latest bios revision, but you should be good to go.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheers guys.....and Hey off course I google that mobo first .....It´s just happened that I LOVE&appreciate to hear opinions from OLD Xeon owners first .....also I was really curious as I didn´t saw that mobo before and some guy "here" selling that Intel mobo+8Gb(4x2 1600Mhz)+I7 920&StockCooler=115€ which seems like Ok price and possible opportunity.......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2018)

I made up the word Xeonorator a while ago as a name for  my X5650 build and thought i would google it


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=x...i61j69i60l2.3708j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

then i clicked on the first link

http://www.rev2.org/items/Mouse-Pad...on-Xeonorator-Iinside-X5650_222077047708.html


then i clicked on the picture

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mouse-Pad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Its the mouse mat i am using now, my mate had it done for me a year ago from a wallpaper @Rezasam1 did.................i wonder if they sold any?

I sent the links to my mate and he reckons he only paid 3 quid for the original


sorry, i cant stop laughing about it and had to share.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 22, 2018)

Won a bid on an X5670 for 40 eur...many gigahertz soon


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2018)

Excellent

Please beat me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2018)

FilipM said:


> Won a bid on an X5670 for 40 eur...many gigahertz soon


That's a good price. And being a 95w part, they OC like mad!



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Excellent Please beat me
> 
> View attachment 96247
> View attachment 96248


Like that!


----------



## FilipM (Jan 22, 2018)

I've already beaten you, but with an X5660 bud 








But yeah, I'd like 4.55GHz at 1.316V


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2018)

FilipM said:


> I've already beaten you, but with an X5660 bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why you got the X5670? It might do 4.2ghz@1.325V, but anything above that is going to need at least 1.35, based on my experiences. I believe(and please someone correct me if wrong) that such requirements are the physical limitations of the fab process. It just needs more voltage to go that fast. You might get 4.5ghz@1.3825v if you've won the silicon lottery. Realistically though, you should expect to have to use 1.39 - 1.41v. Do show us what you get when it arrives. It'll be fun to see!


----------



## FilipM (Jan 22, 2018)

I got it because I was bored, lol. My X5660 does 4.4 at 1.38V rock solid, we'll see what the 5670 does when it arrives. Plus I got one in reserve, if anything decides to go tits up


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 22, 2018)

You guys should stop teasing me....because of you I pushing my old"MULE" to the limits with this cooling......@4,180Ghz 1,28V......so far no problems in benchmarks....


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Excellent
> 
> Please beat me



What board did you use for the test?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2018)

ASUS ROG ii extreme


----------



## Techninja (Jan 25, 2018)

He guys,

After I sold my intel x58 (which wasn't that great of a oc'er), I kept looking for a reasonably priced x58 (or x79) mobo which is seemingly impossible XD. Though I just missed out on a gigabyte x58 last week with some orange accents (don't know the specific model)​ that went for $50... But next week I'll likely get a lga 1156 mobo (I know, very much a anti climax) but do any of you guys have any experience with x34xx or L3426 overclocking? The L3426 has a very low tdp and a very high boost clock but do any of you know if I would be able to lock the multiplier on that cpu (or is this impossible/depend on the mobo)? And would I be better of buying a x3440 or something higher? because anything above the x3440 seems to exponentially increase in costs.​
Thanks again for all the knowledge that will be shared (especially if it's helpful to me or others ​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 26, 2018)

Techninja said:


> But next week I'll likely get a lga 1156 mobo (I know, very much a anti climax) but do any of you guys have any experience with x34xx or L3426 overclocking? The L3426 has a very low tdp and a very high boost clock but do any of you know if I would be able to lock the multiplier on that cpu (or is this impossible/depend on the mobo)?


1156 Xeons really aren't any better overclockers than 1366 and they're also getting pricey. You'd be better off going with a 1155 or 2011 motherboard and finding a matching CPU.

On a side note, I now have spare X5650 that was going on Ebay, but I thought I'd offer it to someone here first. Don't want much, say like $35. 
If interested, head over here; https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-socket-1366-x5650.240957/


----------



## freakshow (Jan 26, 2018)

So I got an Xeon E5-1650 v2 to replace my E5-2630 v1.

My questions is what can I expect from the E5-1650 v2? Can they be overclocked? 

BTW the motherboard is an EVGA X79 SLI.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 26, 2018)

I killed my 2630L V3, by trying to fix a Asus X99 with bent pins. Most of you probably already know(as the X99 has been out for some time), God I hate the learning curve! Anyways mines on its way back to China, then ill get another(that I wont be testing boards with).
(incert AH HA"S here)


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2018)

freakshow said:


> My questions is what can I expect from the E5-1650 v2? Can they be overclocked?


You can expect many interesting things from it 
But yes, it can.


----------



## Techninja (Jan 26, 2018)

I know they aren't so great but I got it really cheap so I will try it out and a x3440 is like $20ish so not that bad. Only question left anyone any experience with a xeon in a p7p55d? I saw on gigabyte's site xeons are not officially supported but I found online that they run in p7p55D-e and P55D Lx boards just fine although they aren't supported on these boards either. Would I be able to mod some bios if they aren't supported? I don't it might be risky but that is okay.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 26, 2018)

Techninja said:


> I know they aren't so great but I got it really cheap so I will try it out and a x3440 is like $20ish so not that bad. Only question left anyone any experience with a xeon in a p7p55d? I saw on gigabyte's site xeons are not officially supported but I found online that they run in p7p55D-e and P55D Lx boards just fine although they aren't supported on these boards either. Would I be able to mod some bios if they aren't supported? I don't it might be risky but that is okay.


No need to mod the bios. If it posts and boots you're golden.


----------



## Techninja (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll try and report back who knows


----------



## freakshow (Jan 28, 2018)

So I said in my last post to got a xeon e5-1650 v2. 

Has anybody worked with them overclocking wise? How far have you overclocked it/them? Can't find much on overclocking them well with my motherboard anyways. I use to have 3770k are they the same in terms in overclocking? Is there a different method you have to use on ivy bridge-e? Haven't overclocked in awhile lol.... Feel like a newbie again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 28, 2018)

freakshow said:


> Haven't overclocked in awhile lol.... Feel like a newbie again.


What was the last CPU you OC'd?


----------



## freakshow (Jan 28, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> What was the last CPU you OC'd?



Technically it was my a10-7860k,  but really I dont really consider that my last one cause all I did was change the multi, but I do consider my 3770k last cpu I overclocked cause I actually took time to not just messing with multipler. More and more went to that. Like adjusting vcore, and other settings. To get to my maximum overclocking on it. Plus I was on a custom waterloop on the 3770k.

To add I'm not new to overclocking.  been overclocking since Athlon xp 1800+ days lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2018)

freakshow said:


> Technically it was my a10-7860k,  but really I dont really consider that my last one cause all I did was change the multi, but I do consider my 3770k last cpu I overclocked cause I actually took time to not just messing with multipler. More and more went to that. Like adjusting vcore, and other settings. To get to my maximum overclocking on it. Plus I was on a custom waterloop on the 3770k. To add I'm not new to overclocking.  been overclocking since Athlon xp 1800+ days lol


I'd say you have the experience, just read up on it and research before jumping in, you should be good.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyone want to help me on ram timing on asus p5q premium im getting random lock up as i have a thread about it as im just about to slam my forehead off the keyboard


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2018)

Set xmp amd leave it alone.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd say you have the experience, just read up on it and research before jumping in, you should be good.



Yeah I don't think this board likes overclocking xeon processors. What ever I do I can't get 4.3 stable nor 4.2, and 4.1. Have to set the vcore to 1.45+, vssio to 1.3 and some other to boot in windows in then crash. Messed with a lot of settings actually with no avail. Sad thing is it has an unlocked multipler


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Set xmp amd leave it alone.


My board dont have xmp it epp


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2018)

What is EPP?

Set it to stock timings and settings and leave it alone.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2018)

Techninja said:


> He guys,
> 
> After I sold my intel x58 (which wasn't that great of a oc'er), I kept looking for a reasonably priced x58 (or x79) mobo which is seemingly impossible XD. Though I just missed out on a gigabyte x58 last week with some orange accents
> (don't know the specific model)
> ...



X58 boards are definitely getting harder to find at a reasonable price (bit like a GPU.... but we won't go there...) which is one of the reasons I've kept hold of mine and only bought the boards that I really really really would like to keep...

I'm still very much waiting for work to recycle a newer server or two and then I'll have a go with them..  The X58 models they use are such power suckers but cheap and I like it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2018)

freakshow said:


> Yeah I don't think this board likes overclocking xeon processors. What ever I do I can't get 4.3 stable nor 4.2, and 4.1. Have to set the vcore to 1.45+, vssio to 1.3 and some other to boot in windows in then crash. Messed with a lot of settings actually with no avail. Sad thing is it has an unlocked multipler


You might be pushing the voltage too high. Drop vcore back down to the 1.34-1.36 range. The vccio and vccsa should both be set to no more than 1.26. 1.3 is way high. That chip turbo's to 3.9 so getting to 4.2 should be no sweat. You also might be having a ram compatibility issue. Try bumping the ram speed down one notch and see if you stay stable.



EarthDog said:


> What is EPP?


Maybe they meant "ECC"?


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> You might be pushing the voltage too high. Drop vcore back down to the 1.34-1.36 range. The vccio and vccsa should both be set to no more than 1.26. 1.3 is way high. That chip turbo's to 3.9 so getting to 4.2 should be no sweat. You also might be having a ram compatibility issue. Try bumping the ram speed down one notch and see if you stay stable.



Tried all that,  and I don't have vccsa control. I do have vsa control don't know if that's the same thing or not. I do know that I can set the vcore to 1.45, but in windows it says it running 1.36 cause of vdroop maybe?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2018)

freakshow said:


> Tried all that,  and I don't have vccsa control. I do have vsa control don't know if that's the same thing or not. I do know that I can set the vcore to 1.45, but in windows it says it running 1.36 cause of vdroop maybe?


Yeah that's likely it. Every board maker labels things differently unfortunately. And the voltage drop is more likely the C-state feature taking effect. In the BIOS turn off the c-state and disable advanced power features and see if that changes. Doing so should have the effect of locking all of the cores to the fastest non-turbo speed. It should also lock the voltage. But again, 1.45 is way high for that series of CPU's. Sometimes too much voltage can actually prevent a stable OC as well.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah that's likely it. Every board maker labels things differently unfortunately. And the voltage drop is more likely the C-state feature taking effect. In the BIOS turn off the c-state and disable advanced power features and see if that changes. Doing so should have the effect of locking all of the cores to the fastest non-turbo speed. It should also lock the voltage. But again, 1.45 is way high for that series of CPU's. Sometimes too much voltage can actually prevent a stable OC as well.



Yeah c-state, and eist are disabled.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 31, 2018)

freakshow said:


> Yeah c-state, and eist are disabled.


That's a heck of a vdroop then. Could be a voltage calibration thing too. If we were talking about Broadwell or Haswell then that voltage would be on the low side, but with IvyBridge...
EDIT; The problems you're having may also just be a silicon-lottery thing. What voltage is the lowest you can go with @ 4ghz?


----------



## freakshow (Jan 31, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a heck of a vdroop then. Could be a voltage calibration thing too. If we were talking about Broadwell or Haswell then that voltage would be on the low side, but with IvyBridge...
> EDIT; The problems you're having may also just be a silicon-lottery thing. What voltage is the lowest you can go with @ 4ghz?



Well I think when everything is auto. Cpuz reports it at 1.2-1.22 that's is at 40 multi and that's what I have it currently at.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 31, 2018)

freakshow said:


> Well I think when everything is auto. Cpuz reports it at 1.2-1.22 that's is at 40 multi and that's what I have it currently at.


That's not bad. What does the bios do to the voltage when you bump the multi up to 41? Guessing if you leave the all the voltages on auto and just change the multi, the board will self-calibrate the voltage to what is needed to run at at the selected speed. Are you using the Windows utility or the inbuilt bios OC settings?

The OC utilities built in to most firmwares are very good at setting proper thresholds for stability. In recent years the only time you really need to set things manually is when someone wants to really push the envelope and/or do some extreme OCing.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 31, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not bad. What does the bios do to the voltage when you bump the multi up to 41? Guessing if you leave the all the voltages on auto and just change the multi, the board will self-calibrate the voltage to what is needed to run at at the selected speed. Are you using the Windows utility or the inbuilt bios OC settings?
> 
> The OC utilities built in to most firmwares are very good at setting proper thresholds for stability. In recent years the only time you really need to set things manually is when someone wants to really push the envelope and/or do some extreme OCing.



no using the bios (i like manually setting setting in bios then using software), i will have to try this weekend. let you know lol


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2018)

I have bought another one


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh my God !!! You Bought a Mining Motherboard
 yeh i did see it was another SR2


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2018)

I would never use it fot that


----------



## Edwired (Feb 3, 2018)

Look at those pairs of knockers (heatsinks)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have bought another one
> 
> View attachment 96730
> View attachment 96729


Sweet....What CPU´s you planning to put inside?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I would never use it for that


What are you going to use it for?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sweet....What CPU´s you planning to put i





lexluthermiester said:


> What are you going to use it for?



2 x X5690


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> 2 x X5690


Cool man I am eagerly waiting to see some tests&benchmarks!!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2018)

Still need to find a matched pair CPUs


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have bought another one





Knoxx29 said:


> 2 x X5690





Zyll Goliath said:


> Cool man I am eagerly waiting to see some tests&benchmarks!!!


As would i
Especialy a side by side comparison of all your SR2 Systems Together (that's 3 now i Believe said with envy )
I just wonder if the benchmarks will be the same ( within say 5% )


----------



## FilipM (Feb 4, 2018)

My X5670 is in! It's an older batch vs my X5660

The core is good, better than the 5660, I'm running 4.51GHz at 1.400V LinX stable, but the IMC is worse - X5660 had a better IMC (3580MHz at 1.356V, vs 3436 at 1.346V). Plus it doesn't like as high BCLK. On the other side, 4.5 is 4.5. I'll leave it running for a bit, see what I can push, maybe I can lower the CPU VCore, it might be the IMC causing trouble - at least if anything goes wrong I have a backup cpu


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> As would i
> Especialy a side by side comparison of all your SR2 Systems Together (that's 3 now i Believe said with envy )
> I just wonder if the benchmarks will be the same ( within say 5% )



Benchmarks cant be the same or even within 5% considering that the CPU's are different models and clock speeds.


----------



## Techninja (Feb 4, 2018)

that is some insane board again nummer 4 or so do you also have a blue one XD?


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2018)

Very looking forward to seeing what you can make of this one 

What hardware came with it??


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2018)

Techninja said:


> do you also have a blue one XD?



What do you mean?



phill said:


> Very looking forward to seeing what you can make of this one



Nothing just to put it together with the others in the shelf, it is one more piece of my collection.



phill said:


> What hardware came with it??



Just Motherboard, the price was 500€ but i offered 450€ and the seller accepted.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2018)

In that case I hope it was boxed and complete   Looked like there was other bits in the auction but might have been for just show I suppose   How many of the X58 boards do you have now??


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2018)

phill said:


> In that case I hope it was boxed and complete   Looked like there was other bits in the auction but might have been for just show I suppose   How many of the X58 boards do you have now??



The Board comes with it is original box and accessories and this is my first SR-2 that comes with it is external Overclocking-Panel EVGA ECP, yeap the Ram and Coolers were just for show but in any case i don't need them because i have my own Coolers and Rams, right now i have 3 SR-2

Maybe i am getting this one too

EVGA X58 Classified Rev.1

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EVGA-X58-Cla...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice indeed   I have that one and the 762 and the SR2 as well   Won't be selling them, well, ever


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2018)

phill said:


> Won't be selling them, well, ever



The same here.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2018)

A friend has been after the Classified boards I have for years, I think he gets most upset when I say no I won't sell them or I won't let him LN2 the CPU's I have


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> 2 x X5690


No I meant if not mining, what will you be doing with the mining board? And if I may suggest X5680's? They're only 133mhz slower and half the price, unless you already have X5690's.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> No I meant if not mining, what will you be doing with the mining board?



@Knoxx29 did not get a mining Board ( as Shown in that ebay listing)

t'was me extracting the Urine in Fun


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> t'was me extracting the Urine in Fun






lexluthermiester said:


> No I meant if not mining,



@dorsetknob answered your question



lexluthermiester said:


> if I may suggest X5680's? They're only 133mhz slower and half the price, unless you already have X5690's.



X5680 are cheaper but i prefer the X5690 even if they are more expensive, money it is not an issue.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> @dorsetknob answered your question
> X5680 are cheaper but i prefer the X5690 even if they are more expensive, money it is not an issue.


Seems I misunderstood..


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seems I misunderstood..



Not just that, as i said in one of my posts i won't be doing much with that Board it will be with the others in the shelf.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not just that, as i said in one of my posts i won't be doing much with that Board it will be with the others in the shelf.


Fair enough. Sorry about the presumption of the X5690vsX5680. Most of my clients, family and friends live on a budget. Find myself leaning toward the mind-set of finding the "best bang for buck" and making recommendations of such by second nature.


----------



## Techninja (Feb 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was just a joke because you have so many  they are all red (and as far as i know all sr-2 are) you may have found one with blue accents


----------



## Gabcraftia (Feb 6, 2018)

hi i have a question,

i last bought an asus maximus formula (https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_FORMULA)
and i wanted to let my xeon x5355 but it won't boot 
and i have de question if someone has an idea to let it work on that mobo?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2018)

xeon x5355 is a Socket 771 CPU  and the motherboard is Socket 775
to get it to work you would have to mod both CPU and Socket
with the mod it will work

Have a read here https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2018)

Gabcraftia said:


> hi i have a question, i last bought an asus maximus formula (https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_FORMULA)
> and i wanted to let my xeon x5355 but it won't boot and i have de question if someone has an idea to let it work on that mobo?


How did you even get it in the socket? While similar, the 771 and 775 sockets are "keyed" to disallow the use of one type with the other..


dorsetknob said:


> xeon x5355 is a Socket 771 CPU  and the motherboard is Socket 775 to get it to work you would have to mod both CPU and Socket with the mod it will work Have a read here https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/


@Gabcraftia While the mod @dorsetknob mentioned above can be done, it is a *very* involved effort. Your time and money would be better spent just getting a proper 775 CPU. Now if you're doing it for fun or just because you can, then have at it! You'll learn a lot even if you fail to make it work. And if you succeed, that is a fun story to tell that comes with bragging rights.


----------



## Gabcraftia (Feb 6, 2018)

i have already modded it i forgot to mention it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2018)

Gabcraftia said:


> i have already modded it i forgot to mention it


Ah, ok. So have made the mod. Have you gone over every step in the process to ensure nothing was missed?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

Finally arrived


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 8, 2018)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, a classic. Nice!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh, a classic. Nice!



This is my third Classified

Thinking what to do with it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Finally arrived
> 
> View attachment 96890View attachment 96891


(Drools a little)


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

I really need a bigger house to put all of these lovely boxes and bits of hardware on show!!  Knoxx your giving me bad ideas!!  

Looks very neat and tidy   I can't believe they still go for such good money!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> Looks very neat and tidy  I can't believe they still go for such good money!



I found 3 More

*UK
EUR* 564,62 + EUR 16,94 Shipping

*USA
EUR* 463,66 + EUR 20,73 Shipping  + 80€ fees

*USA
EUR* 813,43 + EUR 132,92 Shipping + 80€ fees

I bought mine in Germany, price was 500€ but got it for 450€ i didn't pay shipping costs


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

I've had a look as well but I'm not looking for the boards lol  I'm going to consider something newer if I can find anything   I'm in the need for a few pairs of CPU's now if I can find them cheap enough 

Would love to see all the boards etc you've got setup


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> Would love to see all the boards etc you've got setup



Are not setup and for now they are in the cellar till i decided what to build.


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

Is the cellar were all the goodies are kept??


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> Is the cellar were all the goodies are kept??



Exactly **


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 8, 2018)

Which platform should I pick the intel i7 6700 or the i7 3930k both are complete set of desktop planning to get Xeon if I chose 3930k . Lol. please advice me..... Tenks


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Exactly **



What else is down there or is that a personal question??!! 



HUSKIE said:


> Which platform should I pick the intel i7 6700 or the i7 3930k both are complete set of desktop planning to get Xeon if I chose 3930k . Lol. please advice me..... Tenks



If it was me, X79 but I think they are getting like the X58...  Expensive


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 8, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Which platform should I pick the intel i7 6700 or the i7 3930k both are complete set of desktop planning to get Xeon if I chose 3930k . Lol. please advice me..... Tenks


Depend also what mobo you getting with those systems.....but all in all  I will agree with Phill on this and go with the X79.....and that 3930K is GREAT OC with 6c/12t its still a beast of CPU!!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 8, 2018)

Cheers, ok. I'll go to swap my 6700 CPU, Asus strix z270h mobo 4gb ddr4 Ram igpu, 128gb SSd, 1tb Hdd. 600w psu etc etc for i7 3930k CPU Asus p9x79 deluxe mobo with 32gb ddr3 7950 gpu, 120gb SSd 500gb hdd etc etc


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> What else is down there or is that a personal question??!!



Just Hardware


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Depend also what mobo you getting with those systems.....but all in all  I will agree with Phill on this and go with the X79.....and that 3930K is GREAT OC with 6c/12t its still a beast of CPU!!!



Would definitely have to agree with that too..  Would really depend on the motherboard, I wouldn't say anything would do there...  The 3930k/4930k are still great units and I would definitely say they would hold their own still 



Knoxx29 said:


> Just Hardware



Do you have any pictures of what you have down there??


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> Do you have any pictures of what you have down there??



I never thought take a pic of my Cellar lol


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

No worries, just wondering what you have down there to play with at a later date


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> No worries, just wondering what you have down there to play with at a later date



Not much, just the SR-2 Boards the Classified3 a few Power Supply, Cases, Motherboards, Monitors, Coolers and some other stuffs


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2018)

Sounds like a man cave down there   I need more space for some more hardware to go in there!!


----------



## cmoneytheman (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey yall im back I just now put in the xeon today I know its been a Month I just been lazy cause Its a hassle taking out and puttin back in my noctua cooler so the temps is real cool impressive in the middle 20s on idle  impressive I didnt run it much tho to see the load temps I dont know if i can put up links I wanted to show people my cable management before and after from last month and how my renders look compared to my old monster 3930


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

With insane costs for new components, finally got a decent upgrade to my i7 920 to a W3680. My first xeon or any server part.

https://valid.x86.fr/rranju


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> With insane costs for new components, finally got a decent upgrade to my i7 920 to a W3680. My first xeon or any server part.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rranju




good upgrade, have you tried to overclock it any more?


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> good upgrade, have you tried to overclock it any more?


Not yet just got it last night after work. That was from first time booting that OC. so i have not tried anything else yet.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2018)

What are you wasting time for now then?.........


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What are you wasting time for now then?.........


Well being at work, kinda hinders that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2018)

seems your time is 6 hours behind me so i might  be in bed by then......never mind.


Being a 52 year old male with a 10 year olds head i  found the weathe forecast for your area  pretty comical today


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

you should try living around here. it sucks -40c with the windchill this morning. its freezing. luckily where i work normally underground its 24c year round


----------



## [crs] (Feb 9, 2018)

Excuse the potato quality of picture.  A good few years ago I built a x79 system with the i7 3820. A few months ago I was able to purchase a Xeon E5-1650 V2 for £120 off ebay.  Can overclock to 4400MHz easily even with my crap cooler.  Apparently they are just as fast as the ryzen 5 1600, so it will keep me going for another couple of years.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

[crs] said:


> Excuse the potato quality of picture.  A good few years ago I built a x79 system with the i7 3820. A few months ago I was able to purchase a Xeon E5-1650 V2 for £120 off ebay.  Can overclock to 4400MHz easily even with my crap cooler.  Apparently they are just as fast as the ryzen 5 1600, so it will keep me going for another couple of years.



I bought my xeon mostly because of ram costs with new systems just to expensive. Im hoping to get a few years out of mine as well.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> you should try living around here. it sucks -40c with the windchill this morning. i



The perfect weather for me


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The perfect weather for me
> 
> View attachment 96944


you say that now. but once your here you may change your idea.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> With insane costs for new components, finally got a decent upgrade to my i7 920 to a W3680. My first xeon or any server part.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rranju


Welcome to the club!!!Yours W3680 should reach easily from 4ghz  to 4,2ghz any day and if you have proper cooling and some nice mobo you can expect speeds above 4,5+Ghz!!!


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Welcome to the club!!!Yours W3680 should reach easily from 4ghz  to 4,2ghz any day and if you have proper cooling and some nice mobo you can expect speeds above 4,5+Ghz!!!



I got a noctua NH-D14 for cooling. and from my cpu-z file rest of comp. maybe this weekend i'll try for 4ghz. Any good benchmark program to check for stability?


----------



## er557 (Feb 9, 2018)

LinX 0.7.1 intel mkl update 2 2017, nice app for stress testing, and it will give you a ballpark of your cpu Gflops rating as well.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> I got a noctua NH-D14 for cooling. and from my cpu-z file rest of comp. maybe this weekend i'll try for 4ghz. Any good benchmark program to check for stability?


Thats an excellent cooler,what is your mobo?
For stability tests I am usually using Aida 64 or prime 95 also SisoftSandra is good......My advice if you hate to wait at least for 20-30 min of testing you can try the following Start prime 95 and then run Cinebench test in the same time(you can repeat 2-3 cinebench runs).....If CPU/Mem "survive" that it´s probably stable,also pay attention on your RAM,QPI and NB Freq as this need to be properly tweaked........GL


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> you say that now. but once your here you may change your idea.



I lived 2 years in Switzerland where temperatures reached up to -25c and sometimes i went to the mountains at a height of 4500 meters where temps were around -40c.


----------



## er557 (Feb 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I lived 2 years in Switzerland where temperatures reached up to -25c and sometimes i went to the mountains at a height of 4500 meters where temps were around -40c.



I wonder what overclock you could have reached with those temps...


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Thats an excellent cooler,what is your mobo?
> For stability tests I am usually using Aida 64 or prime 95 also SisoftSandra is good......My advice if you hate to wait at least for 20-30 min of testing you can try the following Start prime 95 and then run Cinebench test in the same time(you can repeat 2-3 cinebench runs).....If CPU/Mem "survive" that it´s probably stable,also pay attention on your RAM,QPI and NB Freq as this need to be properly tweaked........GL



gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5



Knoxx29 said:


> I lived 2 years in Switzerland where temperatures reached up to -25c and sometimes i went to the mountains at a height of 4500 meters where temps were around -40c.



everyday during winter go outside to -40c to sometimes colder than underground 3200 feet to 24-35c temps so no acclimation to weather makes it seem that much colder when you do go out.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2018)

er557 said:


> I wonder what overclock you could have reached with those temps..



 About the Same as he can get now  @Knoxx29  Runs a Water chiller cooling loop


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5


Thats a SOLID board,I reckon it will be smooth&easy OC beyond 4Ghz,just follow some good OC guide in here......Also don´t forget that now with Xeon you will be able to use up to 48Gb of RAM on that mobo if you ever need it....


----------



## deathmore (Feb 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Thats a SOLID board,I reckon it will be smooth&easy OC beyond 4Ghz,just follow some good OC guide in here......Also don´t forget that now with Xeon you will be able to use up to 48Gb of RAM on that mobo if you need it....



sounds good. i never got my i7 920 to high. 12gb is enough for now, this is my main computer and is mostly used for gaming and streaming stuff to family members to watch. The computer seemed a bit slugish booting up first time last night with the new cpu. But i was able to play civ 6 and dark souls perfectly fine.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 9, 2018)

deathmore said:


> sounds good. i never got my i7 920 to high. 12gb is enough for now, this is my main computer and is mostly used for gaming and streaming stuff to family members to watch. The computer seemed a bit slugish booting up first time last night with the new cpu. But i was able to play civ 6 and dark souls perfectly fine.


Well that slower boot was perfectly normal as Win is recognized your"new"hardware for the first time......also I hope that you updated your GA-EX58-UD5 mobo bios on the latest version(should be ver. F13)


----------



## Edwired (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey everyone made abit of good progress on my asus p5q premium with e5450 as i was having issues after issues trying to get the motherboard stable but suffering from poor fps performance. As i have done all the required tactics in ruling out the issues all checked out fine. So i had to remove the xeon e5450 with the 771 to 775 adaptor to my surprise the double sided adhesive was nearly blocking and touching the two outer pins on the adaptor. So i decided to remove the adhesive on the outer part of the adaptor and checked for bent pins on the 775 socket only to find one missing half of the tip and three pins were out of shape. After all that is fixed. The fps performance shot up from 32fps min 50fps max to 70fps min 95max


----------



## er557 (Feb 9, 2018)

That's odd, bent pins and such should have made you not POST at all


----------



## Edwired (Feb 9, 2018)

That right as it depends on the cpu pcb as 775 have enough contact area for the pins to touch but the main factor is the socket pins are so close to eachother you cant tell either it touching or not touching. So i had an idea last night is to find clear plastic that dont flex and cut it to size of the cpu then apply the force to see the pins move and inspect the ones that are not aligned or touching


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The perfect weather for me
> 
> View attachment 96944


I lolol'ed


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2018)

er557 said:


> I wonder what overclock you could have reached with those temps...


For sure high


dorsetknob said:


> About the Same as he can get now  @Knoxx29  Runs a Water chiller cooling loop



Thanks for making it public


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for making it public



Its all in that Boasting siggi 

_*Knowledge is Success*_
*Asus ROG Maximus X Hero - Evga Geforce GTX 1080 Classified - (Intel i7 8700K  5.1GHz 1.328V )- G.SKILL Ripjaws V 3000MHz 32GB - Samsung 960 EVO 250GB - Samsung 850 EVO 250GB - 2 x WD Blue 1TB - WD Black 1TB - Asus ROG PG278Q - Enermax Platimax 1000W 80plus platinum Super Overclock Edition - Windows 10 Pro - WaterChiller*


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2018)

Was always tempted by a chiller as thought I could possibly get away with no rads or fans as such but I did wonder how 'large' a chiller I'd need to get the right level of crazy overclocker settings to work..  That said with a quad rad and the right CPU you can possibly get pretty darn close anyways I think...  But chillers..  gives me chills thinking about the things I could run faster with 

Apologises for the bad joke, it's late and I'm tired from driving to pick up my 5 year old daughter!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2018)

phill said:


> with a quad rad





phill said:


> Apologises for the bad joke



Yeap it was a bad Joke 

I dont know if Quad Rad will drop temps to -2c



phill said:


> get away with no rads or fans



I have Rad and fans too


----------



## Edwired (Feb 9, 2018)

That simple put the rad outside the windows. Or the one youtube video linus did with a guetto air conditioner converted to a cpu cooler pretty mad to look at


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

When the cold weather hits, the temps drop like a stone   I remember the days of my 920 D0 running 4.6Ghz idling at 8C


----------



## deathmore (Feb 12, 2018)

got it to 4ghz this weekend and it ran all my games fine whole weekend. 

https://valid.x86.fr/h5ylkv


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2018)

I have bought this







I am building a Gaming Machine for old Games

*System Specs*

Motherboard: SR-2 Classified ( Have it )

CPU: 2x X5660

Ram: G.Skill RIPJAWS X 2133 ( 16GB ) ( Have it )

Graphic Card: ?

HDD: WD Black 1x 500GB 2X 1TB

Power Supply: Enermax Revolution X't 850W 80 PLUS Gold. ( Have it )

OS: Windows XP Pro


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

You lucky man   I can't wait to see it up and running   Will you be running WGC on it Knoxx?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2018)

phill said:


> You lucky man   I can't wait to see it up and running   Will you be running WGC on it Knoxx?



WCG?
No way.

Note: only thing am missing is the GPU, i don't know what to buy


----------



## kkarab (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have recently relocated from Athens,Greece to Amsterdam(Netherlands) and i am in the process of building a new pc for coding and of course gaming. The only hardware i brought with me was a i7-5960x and a corsair 1050i psu. Yesterday i found a deal for an Asus x99 Rampage Extreme V/3.1 motherboard unused with all accessories and bought it right away. Today i found a sweat deal on 32GB of DDR4 Memory with the following specs > 4x 8GB (32GB) Samsung 1Rx8 PC4 2400 Mhz ECC REG DDR4. Type: M393A1K43BB0-CRC0Q for 180 Euros.

Can this kind of memory be used with my motherboard and cpu properly? I don't care if the ecc works, just that it works without any hiccups.

My roomate has an ASUS x99 Pro/3.1 motherboard with a Xeon e5-2673 v3 (12core) and 32GB of DDR4 2133 MHz desktop memory.

Will the registered memory i found work properly on his machine so we could trade memory batches and i use the unregistered 32gigs? 

Thank you for your time,
Konstantinos


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 12, 2018)

Your CPU does not Support ECC Ram  xeons Do support ECC Ram
https://ark.intel.com/products/8293...ssor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
So yes you could trade and both end up with working mem


----------



## kkarab (Feb 12, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Your CPU does not Support ECC Ram  xeons Do support ECC Ram
> https://ark.intel.com/products/8293...ssor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
> So yes you could trade and both end up with working mem



So it does not matter if the manufacturer (asus in this case) does not mention ecc support for neither the x99 rampage extreme nor the x99 Pro?

If the cpu supports it (xeon case) then it will work?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 12, 2018)

as far as i know yes  
The memory Controller is on the CPU and that is what determines what mem the CPU Supports


----------



## kkarab (Feb 12, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> as far as i know yes
> The memory Controller is on the CPU and that is what determines what mem the CPU Supports


 
Thank you very much for the quick and clear response dorsetknob.
You have been very helpfull.

Best,
Konstantinos


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 12, 2018)

kkarab said:


> So it does not matter if the manufacturer (asus in this case) does not mention ecc support for neither the x99 rampage extreme nor the x99 Pro?


Generally the Motherboard makers only list ECC Support if they also list Xeon Support.

Unoffical Xeon and ECC support may work where motherboard makers don't list it as Supported 
i personally not sure as i have not run x99 rampage extreme nor the x99 Pro?


----------



## kkarab (Feb 12, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Generally the Motherboard makers only list ECC Support if they also list Xeon Support.
> 
> Unoffical Xeon and ECC support may work where motherboard makers don't list it as Supported
> i personally not sure as i have not run x99 rampage extreme nor the x99 Pro?



I will try to find more information for the specific motherboards. So far i have found out only the micro-atx x99-m and the w/ipmi variants of x99 officially list xeon and ecc support on the Asus website.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2018)

kkarab said:


> Samsung 1Rx8 PC4 2400 Mhz ECC REG DDR4



I don't think that Ram it would work.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> WCG?
> No way.
> 
> Note: only thing am missing is the GPU, i don't know what to buy



How come you won't run the WGC (my bad!) on it?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2018)

phill said:


> How come you won't run the WGC (my bad!) on it?



I used to Crunch a few years ago but Electricity is too expensive here.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

And with X58 rigs, it's not going to be very cheap at all


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> And with X58 rigs, it's not going to be very cheap at all



And not just that but i don't feel to Crunch with my SR-2's


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Crunching with the SR-2 is a bit of a beast..  I think if I could power it to start I might, but I'd just love to find out the power consumption it would take...  I'm guessing about the 300w to 400w on both CPU's..  Might be a bit less if not overclocked or more if it is..  I can't remember what it used previously!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Crunching with the SR-2 is a bit of a beast..



Maybe but as said that Hardware i would never use it for Crunching not even if i would Crunch.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

It's the 24 threads I think that I'd like to get/gain but I wouldn't say no to a dual X79/C602 CPU setup instead if I'm honest...   Still that's another thing altogether!!  Have you got the GPU sorted for the SR-2 you have bought?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Have you got the GPU sorted for the SR-2 you have bought?



Not yet, any thoughts?


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Not sure, I have a 7970 in mine and a possiblity of a RX 480 that I have laying about that I could use instead..  Any ideas if it would be for show or use?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Any ideas if it would be for show or use?



3,728


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Something around the GTX 280 or 5870 from AMD??


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> 5870 from AMD??



I hate you right now



phill said:


> Something around the GTX 280



I was thinking something like Nvidia GeForce GTX 580


----------



## deathmore (Feb 13, 2018)

So i thought with the better ram supported on this W3680 i thought i could overclock my memory to 1600mhz but only half of my memory seemed to overclock. When i checked windows yesterday it said only 4gb was usable. dropped it down to 1333 and all was usable. Any thoughts on this, its 2 different kits. Would ECC memory be better for this? I mostly game and stream movies to family members.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

I was just going with not being GPU'ist  

GTX 580 I thought was a bit too new for XP?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I was just going with not being GPU'ist
> 
> GTX 580 I thought was a bit too new for XP?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 13, 2018)

deathmore said:


> So i thought with the better ram supported on this W3680 i thought i could overclock my memory to 1600mhz but only half of my memory seemed to overclock. When i checked windows yesterday it said only 4gb was usable. dropped it down to 1333 and all was usable. Any thoughts on this, its 2 different kits. Would ECC memory be better for this? I mostly game and stream movies to family members.


ECC mem. does not have nothing to do with this,sometimes you can might have some ECC mem that OC better then others but that is the same case with the non-ECC memory as well.....Also when you trying to OC memory you should also consider to add some voltage,DDR3-1333 Mhz usually working on 1,5V if you OC on 1600 or higher then you should give it some juice(1,65 V-1,8V)....+ don´t forget about memory timings,slower RAM most of the time have better timings and if you OC you need to adjust that or some mem. not going to work properly.....and at the end even if you OC your RAM  successfully on even much higher speeds than what you asking now you will gain almost nothing in 99% of the every day apps........GL


----------



## cmoneytheman (Feb 13, 2018)

So 2 days ago I had to take out the xeon it kept crashing my cpu bios was updated ram was seated right everything was fitted the same way like with my 3930 im thinking maybe the chip got damaged during shipping the chip was running cool like I said so I know it wasnt a heat prob it would crash like in 20 or 10 mins everytime so ill keep using my 3930 until one day I can get a overpriced xeon one thing I did notice when I change the paste to Install my 3930 agian it runs cooler when rendering before it would get to 90s and crash its weird cause i changed paste before and it still got to 90s


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was thinking the same thing



I think I might have had the Geforce 6xxx/7xxx series in XP running.. ??


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I think I might have had the Geforce 6xxx/7xxx series in XP running.


I Definitely had a HD 7850 and a R9 280x oc running on XP pro


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

My concern is about Nvidia drivers, last driver for XP was 2016.7.14


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2018)

Head Slap in amazement 
Your Building a nostalgic/Retro Gamer with old Hardware and an XP O/S
So there will come a  "Driver Cut off point"
Once you have the Brand/Card of your Choice
You Install the last legacy Drivers  Available ( and if nessary you work back from that till you find the best/most stable Driver  >>>> if needed )


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Head Slap in amazement
> Your Building a nostalgic/Retro Gamer with old Hardware and an XP O/S
> So there will come a  "Driver Cut off point"



And that is what makes it interesting, old Hardware anyway because the Games are old i don't think old drivers will be a problem, old Games do not need new drivers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2018)

edit to my last post tho i should not need to tell you that


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> You Install the last legacy Drivers Available ( and if nessary you work back from that till you find the best/most stable Driver >>>> if needed )



Agree.

Now a stupid question, what about a Nvidia Quadro GPU?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now a stupid question, what about a Nvidia Quadro GPU?



Not really a gaming Card its more of a Productivity Card 
Games may have Difficulty Reconising and loading Correct drivers


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2018)

Just got it today. Then bought 2x gpu for £60 lucky me again.

Waiting my Xeon CPU for 2011 socket
Atm 3930k sitting on my p9x79 deluxe with 2x Asus striker platinum gtx 760 4gb per card.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 13, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Just got it today. Then bought 2x gpu for £60 lucky me again.
> 
> Waiting my Xeon CPU for 2011 socket
> Atm 3930k sitting on my p9x79 deluxe with 2x Asus striker platinum gtx 760 4gb per card.View attachment 97162


Nice,what Xeon you planning to get?Did you OC that 3930k can we see some benchmark results?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice,what Xeon you planning to get?Did you OC that 3930k can we see some benchmark results?



The e5-2690 ones.. I did oc to 4.1ghz I did 4.6ghz but this air cooler is rubbish temps really high on 4.6ghz. not yet for benchmarking. Wait my 4 yr old using my PC watching Thomas and friends on you tube. Lol

i found this on ebay.. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xe...m=263480161622&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

but i think the p9x79 deluxe not supported with this chip based on asus website


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> My concern is about Nvidia drivers, last driver for XP was 2016.7.14



I have a few on my server if you need them


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 13, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> The e5-2690 ones.. I did oc to 4.1ghz I did 4.6ghz but this air cooler is rubbish temps really high on 4.6ghz. not yet for benchmarking. Wait my 4 yr old using my PC watching Thomas and friends on you tube. Lol
> 
> i found this on ebay.. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4650-CPU-Processor-CPU-2-7-GHz-LGA2011-No-1/263480161622?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=49919&meid=5b63fe1dc474402992b1709e7b91ff3b&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=263453361482&itm=263480161622&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> but i think the p9x79 deluxe not supported with this chip based on asus website


Hmm E5-2690 is nice CPU and boost pretty high on 3,8Ghz(not on all cores) but you should be careful as they are locked not sure if you can OC via BCLK some people did that you should research a bit....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I have a few on my server if you need them



you mean older early than 2016.7.14?


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

I think the drivers I have date back to 15.23..   That said I do have some XP 64 drivers still as well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> GTX 580 I thought was a bit too new for XP?


The GTX600 series were the last to have XP 32bit support.
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105040/en-us
I'd recommend a GTX 670 or 680 for what you'll be doing. With that rig, it'll be the best XP can get.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The GTX600 series were the last to have XP 32bit support.
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105040/en-us
> I'd recommend a GTX 670 or 680 for what you'll be doing. With that rig, it'll be the best XP can get.



I never thought it was that short a time span for the lack of XP support..  Still, I think that's a good thing in a way, means more games to play in XP 

EDIT - It seems that you can get support for the Titan and anything up to the GTX 960 in XP from that version


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 14, 2018)

phill said:


> I never thought it was that short a time span for the lack of XP support..  Still, I think that's a good thing in a way, means more games to play in XP
> EDIT - It seems that you can get support for the Titan and anything up to the GTX 960 in XP from that version


True, the supported products do show those. That's weird because when I selected a 780 the search failed. But there it is. So my recommendation would then be a 770 2GB or 780 3GB models. With XP 32bit being used, the 4GB and 6GB models would not be of much use(I think, someone correct me if the 4GB limit does not apply to GPU ram.). The 960 doesn't perform nearly on the same level as those two, not recommended.


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

If I recall I think that if you have 4Gb of system ram and then a 3Gb GPU, it will only show 1Gb ram...??  I would get that double checked mind....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> So my recommendation would then be a 770 2GB or 780 3GB models.



I have been looking on Ebay for 770 but nothing here in Germany but i found a few in the United States so for me it's pointless.

Do i really need more than 1GB ram for old games?


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

I would go along with checking the specs for the games you wish to play then go with the worst case one, ie highest specs..  I think that would put you in a good place to know what sort of card you would be able to get..  Well Nvidia wise anyways....


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Feb 14, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> The e5-2690 ones.. I did oc to 4.1ghz I did 4.6ghz but this air cooler is rubbish temps really high on 4.6ghz. not yet for benchmarking. Wait my 4 yr old using my PC watching Thomas and friends on you tube. Lol
> 
> i found this on ebay.. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4650-CPU-Processor-CPU-2-7-GHz-LGA2011-No-1/263480161622?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=49919&meid=5b63fe1dc474402992b1709e7b91ff3b&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=263453361482&itm=263480161622&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> but i think the p9x79 deluxe not supported with this chip based on asus website



Go for the Xeon 2680v2 instead. Cooler, OC better and cheaper.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon...328465?hash=item5d77c48d51:g:PUoAAOSws6ZaCYza


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2018)

phill said:


> I would go along with checking the specs for the games you wish to play then go with the worst case one, ie highest specs..  I think that would put you in a good place to know what sort of card you would be able to get..  Well Nvidia wise anyways....



Many of the Games could be run with this:

*Minimum Requirement:*
Pentium III 450 MHz
128 MB RAM
16 MB 3D Video Card-DirectX 8.1
800 MB Free Hard Drive Space

*Recommended Reqirement:*
Pentium III 1 GHz
256 MB RAM
32 MB 3D Video Card-DirectX 8.1

That said even a GTX 280/285 would be fine.


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

Me thinks that an SR-2 might be a little overkill....  Gotta love it  

I did mention a GTX 280 might be any good   Could always try a 6600 GT PCIe card or something like that??


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2018)

phill said:


> Me thinks that an SR-2 might be a little overkill.... Gotta love it



The SR-2 it's not a little overkill but it's completely overkill + Games that runs with Pentium III 450 MHz/1GHz running with 12c at 4.5GHz, insane.

I would go for this:


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

I did like the overkill level of the system build   You could always grab a P3 500Mhz just to make sure your over the spec lol  

The 580's aren't too bad, had some of the 3Gb models for when I was gaming across three 30" panels..  Was awesome fun


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2018)

The 580 it's too new i prefer something a little bit more old.

This:


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

I remember having one of those I believe with a lovely Aquamark water block on it..  Was a dual PCB card but sadly I never got around to actually using it much   Such a shame...  Came with my EVGA 759 Classified board...

I'm pretty sure they didn't do a 1xx series but what about a 7800 GS+ or something like that??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 14, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have been looking on Ebay for 770 but nothing here in Germany but i found a few in the United States so for me it's pointless.
> Do i really need more than 1GB ram for old games?


A 760 would be a damn good card as well! I would go for 3GB if for no other reason than to maximize ram bandwidth utilizing triple channel access. You wouldn't want to artificially hinder performance. Plus, 1GB DDR3 sticks are dead cheap.



Knoxx29 said:


> The SR-2 it's not a little overkill but it's completely overkill + Games that runs with Pentium III 450 MHz/1GHz running with 12c at 4.5GHz, insane.
> 
> I would go for this:
> 
> View attachment 97212


That is a good performer too as is the 295. Just remember that they use a ton more power than the 600 and 700 series cards.


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a good performer too as is the 295. Just remember that they use a ton more power than the 600 and 700 series cards.



With an SR-2 @ 4.5Ghz with 12 cores, I'm not sure power consumption is much of a worry


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> A 760 would be a damn good card as well! I would go for 3GB if for no other reason than to maximize ram bandwidth utilizing triple channel access. You wouldn't want to artificially hinder performance. Plus, 1GB DDR3 sticks are dead cheap.



Do you know how many GB of Ram will i use?



phill said:


> With an SR-2 @ 4.5Ghz with 12 cores, I'm not sure power consumption is much of a worry



Exactly


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

There really is nothing wrong with a bit of pure mental overkill  Hats off to you sir!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2018)

I have bought this


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

I reckon that will be completely overkill and would hopefully work fine   I do sometimes thing when trying to make older games work, having the older hardware to go with it is a bit easier to get it to work otherwise you'll end up with a 3000 FPS rate when trying to play the game!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2018)

The CPUs will be delivered today that's mean that i will be able to start building tomorrow, i have already downloaded the drivers for the motherboard and for the GPU


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the build


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 15, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you know how many GB of Ram will i use?


Sorry, had to look back(this thread moves so fast it's easy to miss things). You won't really need all 16GB, unless you're planning on dual booting, which is what I do. I have several HDD's in my system and the first three have different OS installations. When booting to one, it easy to hit the boot selection menu and select the appropriate drive.


phill said:


> Looking forward to seeing the build


Ditto


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> You won't really need all 16GB



I don't need 16GB but i have it laying on a table since last year, better working than doing nothing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 15, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't need 16GB but i have laying on a table since last yea, better working than doing nothing


Fair enough.

On a personal note, sold my 5820k and switched over to an X5680 based system. Not really noticing a difference. Granted, some things take longer, but not by much. It's interesting that a 7 year old CPU is still such a good performer.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2018)

I wanted to buy the X5680 but didn't find any matched pair in Germany.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> On a personal note, sold my 5820k and switched over to an X5680 based system. Not really noticing a difference. Granted, some things take longer, but not by much. It's interesting that a 7 year old CPU is still such a good performer.



It's probably one of the many reasons I've never sold any of my X58 systems


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2018)

Something i didn't take in consideration is Steam on XP?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 15, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> On a personal note, sold my 5820k and switched over to an X5680 based system. Not really noticing a difference. Granted, some things take longer, but not by much. It's interesting that a 7 year old CPU is still such a good performer.


'not by much'... is that around 30% on average? As that is about the IPC difference between the two...


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Something i didn't take in consideration is Steam on XP?



Looks like your covered Mr Knoxx  https://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/1/340412122402676058/


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2018)

phill said:


> Looks like your covered Mr Knoxx


Mr knoxx lmao 

Thanks for the info


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

Most welcome sir   I hope it all works out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 15, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> 'not by much'... is that around 30% on average? As that is about the IPC difference between the two...


In games, I'm not seeing much difference at all, if any. Web browsing, none. For the video editing, there's where the difference comes in. Total run-times are only about 20% off, which isn't bothersome. Bootup times are about 4 seconds longer. I attribute that more to the difference in BIOS->OS hand-off between the systems.



Knoxx29 said:


> Something i didn't take in consideration is Steam on XP?


Like GOG, it depends on the dev and title. However the Steam Client itself will still install and run on XP. The reason Steam is still supporting it is because of all the classic games that run better on XP. They'll phase it out eventually, but not while they still have a solid 15% of the audience still running XP for classic gaming reasons. And that's what you're doing. You should be good. Have at it. Hell, I know someone running Steam on Windows 98SE for the classic gaming aspect.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2018)

Finally arrived.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Finally arrived.



They look nice and Clean


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> They look nice and Clean



They were not clean the seller was lazy to do it and i cleaned it


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> In games, I'm not seeing much difference at all, if any. Web browsing, none. For the video editing, there's where the difference comes in. Total run-times are only about 20% off, which isn't bothersome. Bootup times are about 4 seconds longer. I attribute that more to the difference in BIOS->OS hand-off between the systems.


Glad that happening for your use model. Games will vary but that platform can easily cap fps.  Other reviews show it an average of 30% faster. The performance difference between those cpus can be pretty big.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Glad that happening for your use model. Games will vary but that platform can easily cap fps.  Other reviews show it an average of 30% faster. The performance difference between those cpus can be pretty big.


It's a short term thing. I'm going with dual socket Xeon setup sometime soon. It's likely going to be a pair of 6 or 8 core E5's.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 17, 2018)

On FedEx vehicle for delivery





Cant wait to test re-encoding a video. Ive been using an older 350 watt that has both 4 pin eps and 8pin. I added a 4 to 8 pin eps adapter. Makeshift indeed.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2018)

And finally working, installed Windows XP and did some mild overclock.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2018)

Please help it happened today. i have problem with Asus p6x58d-e and x5660 cpu motherboard got dram led stayed on. tried test outside the case but no luck put one ram on each slots not working reset cmos re-seat cpu took the battery out not working. cpu warm when took the cooler. what is possibly wrong cpu or mobo. don't have spare cpu.

PS: also motherboard power on even cpu not installed..


----------



## FilipM (Feb 18, 2018)

24/7 OC, 4.5 GHz, 1055CB


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 18, 2018)

FilipM said:


> 24/7 OC, 4.5 GHz, 1055CBView attachment 97408



Amazing volts for that clock speed.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 18, 2018)

I was waiting for the first comment on the voltage 

That's due to Speedstep and undervolting when at idle, usually pushes to 1.400V in Prime/LinX. I like my power saving features 


PS. I got 10 extra points by tweaking Memory subtimings, i.e RTL Values and tRFC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> And finally working, installed Windows XP and did some mild overclock.
> 
> View attachment 97389View attachment 97390
> 
> ...


LOL! Love the use of the Pirate wallpaper! Haven't seen that in years. Rock on mate! 



İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> CPU: XEON EIGHT CORE X5450 + X5450 ÇİFT CPU-8 Core Dual CPU-Processor


That didn't seem right and I looked it up;
https://ark.intel.com/products/34446/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
The X5450 is a quad-core CPU. I think what you meant was 2xQuad-Core CPU's for a total of 8 cores on the system.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Feb 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That didn't seem right and I looked it up;
> https://ark.intel.com/products/34446/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
> The X5450 is a quad-core CPU. I think what you meant was 2xQuad-Core CPU's for a total of 8 cores on the system.


Yeah.
You're right ..
X5450 + X5450 DUAL CPU = 8 Core
OR
Xeon 2X X5450 CPU
It could have been this way.
Correction was made.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2018)

This thread is making me want my SR-2 back up and running again!!   Very nice Knoxx, is everything working as you wanted??


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Feb 19, 2018)

I opened the subject and deleted my first postings.
Did not the manager find it convenient?...


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 19, 2018)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I opened the subject and deleted my first postings.
> Did not the manager find it convenient?...




were you asked to delete it ? or did you chose to
Wall paper may have been controversial


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Feb 19, 2018)

No..
I don't delete
I'm sharing it, why do I need to uninstall it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2018)

I approved it yesterday in the Moderation Queue and it was here thereafter, then it appeared again this morning with another post that you did, as I was sure I had approved it yesterday I double checked back here and it was here and not annotated "awaiting moderator approval" so I approved the other post and selected "do nothing" for the one from yesterday (as it appeared that there would then be 2 of the same post), it seems that "do nothing" took the original one out....... possibly a glitch, I don't know.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 20, 2018)

After ordering another e5450 eo revison as the one i have wont stay normal at all in stock and overclock crashing all over the place at all ranges of voltages. If that dont resolved it im gonna replace the motherboard for asus p5q deluxe or another asus p5q premium. As the error im getting in the who crashed log which states 0x124 i even went to 1.40v on the e5450 which i know max safe is 1.35v and the vtt at 1.40v even went to 1.46v for testing still crashes


----------



## FireFox (Feb 20, 2018)

It seems like your chip have been abused, wrong voltages and your CPU will suffer instability.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 21, 2018)

It been like this since the day i installed the e5450 eo chip. The voltage were all stock as the graphic card in pcie x16 makes the system lock up but not in x4 which could point the motherboard have something wrong in the northbridge department. As im waiting for the e5450 to arrive as i will do all the usual testing and stick to the safe voltages. If all failed then the board is to blame gonna take awhile to gather up moonies


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2018)

Edwired said:


> It been like this since the day i installed the e5450 eo chip. The voltage were all stock as the graphic card in pcie x16 makes the system lock up but not in x4 which could point the motherboard have something wrong in the northbridge department. As im waiting for the e5450 to arrive as i will do all the usual testing and stick to the safe voltages. If all failed then the board is to blame gonna take awhile to gather up moonies


That would be a logical deduction. If both CPU's are having issues, the culprit is likely to be the mobo. Have you tried resetting all the bios setting to factory defaults and starting fresh?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 21, 2018)

Edwired said:


> If all failed then the board is to blame gonna take awhile to gather up moonies


I know @infrared  had a board and offered it to you but it had problems so fail thru   i have a P5e (x38) and a P5 deluxe Turbo (P45) in my wardrobe. the P5deluxe Turbo (P45)  i have owned since new P5e acquired s/h both fully work and are packed away in their retail boxes.
either may be of use/interest to you if your board does have problems


----------



## Edwired (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for letting me know. Sure i let you know when the day i get the e5450 in the post. I have already tried the default bios settings before no improvement. If i had the gtx 750 ti in x4 slot it bottlenecking the performance with stuttering and lagging but play alot longer on games but dont want to give meself a headache with bad screen tearing. As i see alot of youtube videos with a similar set up and they are nearly lag free and similar cpu clock speed. As i like the layout of the asus p5q premium


----------



## natr0n (Feb 22, 2018)

I tested out handbrake. Took less than 2 minutes to encode...surreal


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 24, 2018)

I have this tower dell studio xps 435mt with i7 950 CPU. I was wondering if the Xeon e series CPU will work on this machine? Thanks in advice


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 24, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> I have this tower dell studio xps 435mt with i7 950 CPU. I was wondering if the Xeon e series CPU will work on this machine? Thanks in advice




LGA 1567 for E series So no they wont fit

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#"Westmere-EX"_(32_nm)_Expandable


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> I have this tower dell studio xps 435mt with i7 950 CPU. I was wondering if the Xeon e series CPU will work on this machine? Thanks in advice


Make sure your bios is up to date. http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/studio-xps-435/drivers
It's x58 based so it should take any of the 45nm or 32nm E, L, W and X series of 1366 Xeons. If your heatsink can handle 130w CPU's, which it should, I'd go for the X5680. If you want to save power the E5645 or E5649. Both are 6core/12thread 80w parts.


dorsetknob said:


> LGA 1567 for E series So no they wont fit https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#"Westmere-EX"_(32_nm)_Expandable


Thinking he was talking about the E55xx and E56xx series of 1366 Xeons.
A full list of Xeon CPU's with features can be found here; https://www.techarp.com/guides/workstation-server-cpu-comparison/9/
But your Wikipedia list is good too. I like TechARP's better as it's a bit easier to read/reference and can be easily saved for offline use.

EDIT; Just checked ebay and the E5645 can be had for $20 and the e5649 for $25, both from reputable sellers. Damn good price for what you're going to get.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 24, 2018)

Silly me it's xeon e5620, Sorry for rhe delay


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Silly me it's xeon e5620, Sorry for rhe delay



 a great chip, i think ive had 3.

 On ebay UK they are less than 4 quid delivered.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 24, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> On ebay UK they are less than 4 quid delivered.


 have one currently sitting on my shelf 



HUSKIE said:


> I have this tower dell studio xps 435mt with i7 950 CPU.





HUSKIE said:


> Silly me it's xeon e5620,


why bother with the Xeon when you have that I7 950


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2018)

natr0n said:


> I tested out handbrake. Took less than 2 minutes to encode...surreal
> View attachment 97571


Well, it's a 2 minute video, so it shouldn't take that long anyway.

That said, 156MB for a 2 minute video? Something seems wrong there, unless it's either a really high res, MPEG-4 (not x264 or even x265, or some other modern codec), or you used a really high quality setting... or some combination of those.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 24, 2018)

hat said:


> Well, it's a 2 minute video, so it shouldn't take that long anyway.
> 
> That said, 156MB for a 2 minute video? Something seems wrong there, unless it's either a really high res, MPEG-4 (not x264 or even x265, or some other modern codec), or you used a really high quality setting... or some combination of those.



Recorded with bandicam 1920x1080 30 fps somehow its 720 now lol
handbrake stock settings


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 24, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> have one currently sitting on my shelf
> 
> 
> 
> why bother with the Xeon when you have that I7 950



Just wanted to test the Xeon if it's working. Then I will buy an X series CPU if the e series will work mate.


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2018)

Guys, what would you do about buying some matched pair X58 Xeons?  I've had my eye on some for a little while but Ebay pricing seems to have gone somewhat nuts... I was looking at a few pairs of X5650's but they seemed to have doubled in price for some reason...

They seem to be hitting about the £75 mark, but from China, you seem to be able to get X5670's or even X5675's for about the same cash...  Is there another place to grab some cheap Xeons from?  If I can I'd consider getting another pair at least for my SR-2..  I was also considering some air coolers as I would be doing some crunching with them using the SR-2..  Or should I stick with water cooling??    
Anyone's suggestions would be gratefully received


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2018)

phill said:


> Guys, what would you do about buying some matched pair X58 Xeons?


Out of curiosity, did some looking around and in the UK the L56xx and E56xx series are all at good prices and a matched pair would be at a reasonable cost level. All are dual socket compatible so you should be good to go on an SR-2 or any other dual 1366 board.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Out of curiosity, did some looking around and in the UK the L56xx and E56xx series are all at good prices and a matched pair would be at a reasonable cost level. All are dual socket compatible so you should be good to go on an SR-2 or any other dual 1366 board.



Do you think the lower powered CPUs would be the better ones to go for rather than the X56xx range?  If so I'll take a look!  I'm not sure I'll be overclocking them as such but if anything happens money wise that I can grab a PSU or something, then I'll be hoping to get two maybe (for my SR-2 and my X99 system) which would be able to finally get a bit more crunching done as well  

Are there any CPU's you'd recommend at all?  I was as mentioned considering the X5675's as they seem to be about the same price as a pair of X5650 or higher..  Utter madness!!  The X5690's I think weren't too badly priced but trying to go for maximum price/performance if I can...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2018)

phill said:


> Do you think the lower powered CPUs would be the better ones to go for rather than the X56xx range? Are there any CPU's you'd recommend at all?


It depends on what your long term goals are with that system. If energy savings are important, the L and E Xeons are going to be good selections. For example, the L5638 is a 60w 2266mhz 6core model that turbo's up to 2800mhz when needed. If you want to save power but also have better CPU performance the E5649 would be good. If you wanting the best performance, then bite the bullet and get the X5675 or X5680. You mentioned that you want to go for the best performance so aiming for X5680's or X5690's are really the only real options for the SR-2.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> It depends on what your long term goals are with that system. If energy savings are important, the L and E Xeons are going to be good selections. For example, the L5638 is a 60w 2266mhz 6core model that turbo's up to 2800mhz when needed. If you want to save power but also have better CPU performance the E5649 would be good. If you wanting the best performance, then bite the bullet and get the X5675 or X5680. You mentioned that you want to go for the best performance so aiming for X5680's or X5690's are really the only real options for the SR-2.



Performance for the SR-2 indeed, for the R710 I have and a few more I hope to have, I think I might get better results with the lower powered Xeons..  Worth a try if I can find some for dirt cheap   If I grab some R610's or something from work, I can always throw some in there if needed  
I'm guessing with the WCG working on it, 2.8Ghz is a bit faster than what I have currently (the X5650's I believe are 2.67Ghz??) so might be worth a shot as they are rated at 95w as well?  I mean I suppose I could always try and grab another SR-2 or just test in the EVGA Classified boards I have and even the Gigabyte SOC if they work in there...  Might be worth a shot!!   Thanks for the help!! 



lexluthermiester said:


> It depends on what your long term goals are with that system. If energy savings are important, the L and E Xeons are going to be good selections. For example, the L5638 is a 60w 2266mhz 6core model that turbo's up to 2800mhz when needed. If you want to save power but also have better CPU performance the E5649 would be good. If you wanting the best performance, then bite the bullet and get the X5675 or X5680. You mentioned that you want to go for the best performance so aiming for X5680's or X5690's are really the only real options for the SR-2.



As work is a little slow and I'm waiting on downloads and driver installs, I've had a look about for some low power Xeon's for the X58's and I've found these - 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matching...065204&hash=item2381f7157a:g:NfIAAOSwU8hY6nS6
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matching...694549&hash=item2381f79a70:g:YZ4AAOSwTM5Y6nll

Not sure what the differences are between the two (they both say matched pairs I thought??) so I'm guessing a few of these could be the answer for the R710's and then a pair of X5675's for the SR-2??


----------



## natr0n (Feb 28, 2018)

Since I got a new psu. I did a clean windows 7 install on spare wd raptor.
I redid all test previously and everything/scores is higher. Tiny oc as before. cpuz varies a lot not as reliant as cinebench which did get better from previous best of 1501 cb.








Made an update video.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Since I got a new psu. I did a clean windows 7 install on spare wd raptor.
> I redid all test previously and everything/scores is higher. Tiny oc as before. cpuz varies a lot not as reliant as cinebench which did get better from previous best of 1501 cb.
> View attachment 97825View attachment 97826


You've still got a hell of a good system, even if the scores only went up by a few points. Betting you could get 3.8ghz out of them.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Since I got a new psu. I did a clean windows 7 install on spare wd raptor.
> I redid all test previously and everything/scores is higher. Tiny oc as before. cpuz varies a lot not as reliant as cinebench which did get better from previous best of 1501 cb.
> Made an update video.



Makes me want to get the SR-2 up and running even more so with those X5675's!!  They look very decent CPU's!!  What's the vcore your using on them for the overclock?


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2018)

phill said:


> Makes me want to get the SR-2 up and running even more so with those X5675's!!  They look very decent CPU's!!  What's the vcore your using on them for the overclock?



This board doesn't support bios overclocking.
I'm using a software in windows (setfsb), so limited fsb. Although with ht off I can go/oc higher haven't tried that in a while. 
I have no way to view/edit the vcore's sadly. cpuz/hwmonitor/aida64 don't report any board voltages.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

natr0n said:


> This board doesn't support bios overclocking.
> I'm using a software in windows (setfsb), so limited fsb. Although with ht off I can go/oc higher haven't tried that in a while.
> I have no way to view/edit the vcore's sadly. cpuz/hwmonitor/aida64 don't report any board voltages.



What is the board natr0n?   Looks rather decent   I remember using that with socket A boards and such!   That's a shame but I'm guessing it's just default settings...  Looks a rather decent setup and the X58 still kicking along


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2018)

phill said:


> What is the board natr0n?   Looks rather decent   I remember using that with socket A boards and such!   That's a shame but I'm guessing it's just default settings...  Looks a rather decent setup and the X58 still kicking along


http://b2b.gigabyte.com/Server-Motherboard/GA-7TESM-rev-10#ov


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks interesting, I wonder if I could find one to add in for some more low powered crunching......  Or would X79 or X99 be better for that??


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2018)

Newer would be better when it comes to crunching I would believe.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Newer would be better when it comes to crunching I would believe.



I thought that might be the case, but trying to find some dual X79 motherboards with 8 cores in them, not so easy as they can be a tad pricey


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2018)

phill said:


> not so easy as they can be a tad pricey


The motherboards can be, but the CPU's are getting cheap.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

I have found a pair of the low powered Xeons for about £40, so when I can finally afford it, I'll be grabbing one to try and then a pair of X5675's for my SR-2..  If I can grab more servers from work when they get recycled, then I'll be seeing how efficient I can make them running these lower powered Xeons...  I think trying to get X79 or X99 hardware is barking up the wrong tree for the moment   Which is a shame as I'd really like to move away and onto the newer hardware if possible!!


----------



## Japie073 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey Xeoneers, I got my hands on a pair of E5530's. Got a R510 Poweredge but it's not suitable for a GPU (though the technical guide speaks of such a x16 riser - I can't find one) now I'm looking for a dual socket 1366 board which fits in a ATX case of E-ATX and must have atleast 1 PCI-E x16 slot. I'm Situated in South Africa and can't seem to find anything decent except for oem boards with strange form factors. Thanks in advance


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2018)

Japie073 said:


> Hey Xeoneers, I got my hands on a pair of E5530's. Got a R510 Poweredge but it's not suitable for a GPU (though the technical guide speaks of such a x16 riser - I can't find one) now I'm looking for a dual socket 1366 board which fits in a ATX case of E-ATX and must have atleast 1 PCI-E x16 slot. I'm Situated in South Africa and can't seem to find anything decent except for oem boards with strange form factors. Thanks in advance


Being in South Africa your choices might be limited. If they have Ebay or Amazon there, simply typing in "dual 1366 motherboard" will likely yield results. You may also wish to look for someone in the states that will ship to you. Dual 1366 boards are getting somewhat harder to find but are not yet rare. Be willing to spend a bit though.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 7, 2018)

This is how my machine looks nowadays..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> This is how my machine looks nowadays..
> 
> View attachment 98039View attachment 98040


Nice. Really need to fill up those empty RAM slots though.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 9, 2018)

I am tempting to get myself X5670 some guy offers me for an OK price.....question is how much I can expect to OC on Air?Atm my E5645 is OC at 4ghz if I can OC X5670 around 4,3-4,4 ghz I will be more then satisfied.....I know ppl. OC those 4,7-5ghz on water still I am curious if any of you guys had any experience with this particular chip?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am tempting to get myself X5670 some guy offers me for an OK price.....question is how much I can expect to OC on Air?Atm my E5645 is OC at 4ghz if I can OC X5670 around 4,3-4,4 ghz I will be more then satisfied.....I know ppl. OC those 4,7-5ghz on water still I am curious if any of you guys had any experience with this particular chip?


While silicon lottery is always at play, if you get the voltages right, 4.2 on air is doable. You're gonna run warm though.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 9, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> While silicon lottery is always at play, if you get the voltages right, 4.2 on air is doable. You're gonna run warm though.


Yeah sure silicon lottery could be harsh....hmmm 4,2Ghz is just not worth the drag....btw what is the Clock Multiplier 22 or 23 on this one?I am getting only 19 on my E5645....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah sure silicon lottery could be harsh....hmmm 4,2Ghz is just not worth the drag....btw what is the Clock Multiplier 22 or 23 on this one?I am getting only 19 on my E5645....


4.2 is a good OC on air. You might get up to 4.5 but anything more and you'll need liquid cooling. The x5670 has a 22x multi.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Heat no longer an issue and RAM stability issue fixed, 4.4ghz 24/7


----------



## PontiacGTX (Mar 16, 2018)

I was looking through ebay and saw some cheap dual LGA1366 mobo so I got some OEM mobo I wonder if anyone here owns one?
Xyratex HS-1235


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 16, 2018)

PontiacGTX said:


> Xyratex HS-1235


quick google on
Xyratex HS-1235

Specs ? TBC
IBM XIV Storage SAN​Model: HS-1235E Xyratex Storage​This is a VT capable 2U rackmount server designed for running NAS software. Perfect compatibility with FreeNAS.​Comes with a 1GB Compaq flash card. Alternatively it features an internal USB port to load OS from any flash drive.​Unit Specifications:​• 1x CPU Quad Core Intel Xeon​• 8 GB RAM​• 12 x Hitachi Enterprise 1TB 7.2k (7200rpm) SATA HDD​• 4 x Gbit NICs​• 4 x Rear USB Ports​• Dual Power Supplies​https://solutionsdirectory.intel.com/solutions-directory/onestor-storage-system-hs-1235t
https://hardforum.com/threads/any-xyratex-hs-1235t-owner.1956459/

or
*Vendor: *IBM

*Unit type: *Server

*Type: *19" 2 HE

*Model: *Xyratex HS-1235T

*HDD bays: *12x HotSwap HDD Bays SAS/S-ATA 3Gb/6Gb Backplane - without selected hdds, no hdd trays included

*Optical drive: *ohne

*Networking: *2x 1 GBit/s LAN (RJ-45)

*Internal interfaces: *
2x FCLGA1366 CPU Sockel für Intel XEON 5500 und 5600 Serie
12x DDR3 240pin ECC DIMM banks up to 192 GB RAM
7x PCI-E 2.0 (x8) Low Profil
1x SATA

*External interfaces: *
4x USB 2.0
2x RJ-45 LAN Gigabit 10/100/1000 Mbit
1x VGA 15pol. D-SUB
1x Seriell RS232 interface

*Videocard: *onboard

*Powerunits: *2x IBM HotSwap Power Supply

*Compatible operating systems: 
Windows:* Windows Server 2008/R2, 2012/R2, 2016; Windows 7, 8, 10
*Virtualization:* vmware 5.0-6.5; Citrix 7.3; Microsoft Hyper-V 2008, 2012, 2016; Proxmoxx; Linux KVM
*Linux systems:* Linux Suse, Linux RHEL (RedHat), Debian, Fedora etc.

*Item condition: *refurbished, Grade A
Every device has been cleaned and carefully checked before delivery. Latest free available firmware has been flashed on systembios, storage-, network- and management controller.
https://www.serverschmiede.com/konf...00-5600-sas-sata-raid-2x-psu-max-120tb-cto--1

specs seem to vary ???

https://www.datastorageconnection.com/doc/xyratexs-hs-1235-atx-platform-chosen-by-power-0001


----------



## PontiacGTX (Mar 16, 2018)

Maybe we can extrapolate from the reference intel mobo s5520hc?


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Good day to everyone here!

i am totally new here and would like to join the community!

i am running a X58 Sabertooth with I7 950, 6gb kingston ram and also a 660Ti graphics card.

i would like to join in the Xeon family, which one should i go to get to see the different?

and do i need to change my CPU fan?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2018)

Hiya and welcome

if you are in to gaming i would upgrade the GPU first then decide if you want a Xeon.........i7 950 is still good.

edit

X5650 is still best value in my opinion......25 quid where i am


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi there! =)

GPU i will stay as it is till it die on me. haha

am looking for an upgrade that wont cost me alot of money and also will last me a few years down the road.

so maybe i should look for a X5650. and i would like to over clock it slightly, so meaning i would need to change to a new cooler too.

can you please intro me one?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2018)

Can you list your specs please
is the 950 overclocked?
what games do you play?

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi i have done the update.

it is not. but would like to try and learn something haha

i play dota. Diablo 3, starcraft 2, overwatch and etc...


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2018)

*kelun1*

Xeon X5650 is a good all round good choice CPU

It has 6 core /12 threads (good for productivity and games that can use the extra core's/threads)
It is very happy when overclocked ( 4Ghz to 4.8ghz is not unheard of reliably subject to decent cooling Evo 212 is a good example thats inexpensive)
It Supports 24gig Ram (triple channel some boards can support 48Gig ).
S/H they can be had for about $50 £50 ISH (depending on marketplace   eg Ebay and your location)


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi knob!

i am looking at pricing in ebay now.. and found the following pricing. i am locating in singapore, therefore i will need to pay for the international shipping to reach me.

https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Intel-X...060228?hash=item41ddbd8884:g:1ogAAOSwIzFakD1J

https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Intel-S...197496?hash=item51f11775b8:g:FqgAAOSwux5YWDtO

how about cooler?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2018)

I run the Evo 212 with a push pull (2 fans one on front and one on rear of cooler)configuration
It gives just enough clearence for Vengence RAM 
Here ambient room temp is 20c  average core temp ranges from 24c to 28c light load/browsing playing mp3 ect
Others will/may recommend something different depending what is available to you ( your Ambient temps will be higher and so the cpu will also be higher)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2018)

1. Buy a 212
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-212-evo/

2. overclock the 950 to 4.0ghz +


the single core IPC of both chips will be the same at 4.0ghz but you will obviously have more cores/threads

i had X5650 at 4.5ghz for benching but ran it at 4.0ghz using AIO

can you buy from China?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 21, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> hi there! =)
> 
> GPU i will stay as it is till it die on me. haha
> 
> ...


Welcome* kelun1....*Also make sure your motherboard bios is updated to the latest one before you insert Xeon CPU.......


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi caps, knobs and zyll. 

i saw the cooler. it looks cool and i will consider to buy it this weekend.

as for buying the cpu.. will it be better to buy from ebay or taobao?

and yes. i will update the bios to the latest as they have to use a supported cpu to flash right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> hi knob!
> i am looking at pricing in ebay now.. and found the following pricing. i am locating in singapore, therefore i will need to pay for the international shipping to reach me.
> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Intel-X...060228?hash=item41ddbd8884:g:1ogAAOSwIzFakD1J
> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Intel-S...197496?hash=item51f11775b8:g:FqgAAOSwux5YWDtO
> how about cooler?


Both of those are good, but you'll get better bang out of an X5675 if you want to stay in the 95w range;
https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Lot-of-...-Six-Core-12Mb-6-4GT-s-Processor/232705036254
But best bang over-all can be had with the x5680;
https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Intel-X...5675-X5680-LGA1366-CPU-Processor/332363971652
Your existing cooler will be fine for the X5675 and X5680 both. Your i7-950 is a 130w part and if your cooler is working for it then you'll be good to go.

What you want to aim for will depend on what you want to spend. I have several Xeons, all 1366 and I've been pleasantly surprised by how well they are standing the test of time.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> as for buying the cpu.. will it be better to buy from ebay or taobao?


i'm from the UK as is @CAPSLOCKSTUCK and while i have had Dealings with Ebay ( No Problems)
I have not had dealings with Taobao (i had to google who they were  and it turns out they are Alibaba
So cannot comment on their Reliability or security in relation to if/when things go wrong


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome Kelun.

If your board is a board that comes with 32NM support, it will boot a Xeon with no messing about.
For example the ASUS P6X58D-E and Premium versions are Xeon capable from the factory.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Welcome Kelun.
> 
> If your board is a board that comes with 32NM support, it will boot a Xeon with no messing about.
> For example the ASUS P6X58D-E and Premium versions are Xeon capable from the factory.


Right. They did mention that they had a Sabretooth board and if IIRC, all of the X58 Sabretooth boards were 32nm and Xeon ready.

@kelun1 Look up your exact model number on the ASUS website and make sure you have the most recent bios revision.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2018)

I got something new to play with

EVGA x58 SLI + Xeon W3670


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I got something new to play with
> EVGA x58 SLI + Xeon W3670


MicroATX X58 boards are a bit rare, and with 12GB of ram. Nice! Don't you have a few spare X56xx's? I would swap out the W3670 for one to get the extra performance from the faster QPI(6.4 vs 4.8).


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 22, 2018)

hi lex! thank you for the advise for the low power chip.. this one looks good and also help to cut down on the overall power consumption and allowing it to run cooler.

actually guys.... do i need a ECC ram for my board? i have looked around, seems like i do not need to change. hope that i am right... thank you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> hi lex! thank you for the advise for the low power chip.. this one looks good and also help to cut down on the overall power consumption and allowing it to run cooler.


You're welcome, happy to help.


kelun1 said:


> actually guys.... do i need a ECC ram for my board? i have looked around, seems like i do not need to change. hope that i am right... thank you.


With that board and the X58 chipset in general, no, ECC RAM is not required. However, it can be of good use as it reduces the number of errors that go uncorrected in RAM, thus reducing the chances of crashes and/or BSOD. Standard ram will work well though.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't you have a few spare X56xx's?



Yeap, i have a few X5675-X5677-X5690


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're welcome, happy to help.
> 
> With that board and the X58 chipset in general, no, ECC RAM is not required. However, it can be of good use as it reduces the number of errors that go uncorrected in RAM, thus reducing the chances of crashes and/or BSOD. Standard ram will work well though.




so you mean that this board can use ECC ram right?

reason for asking about ECC is because it is relatively cheaper here. the price of ram is around 6gb ram = 12gb ECC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> so you mean that this board can use ECC ram right? reason for asking about ECC is because it is relatively cheaper here. the price of ram is around 6gb ram = 12gb ECC.


Generally speaking, yes. Unless the board was specifically engineered not to accept ECC RAM, it will as the X58 chipset was designed to natively support it. So you should be good, have at it! And I would definitely go for 12GB. If you plan on doing any heavy number crunching 18GB would likely be better.


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Both of those are good, but you'll get better bang out of an X5675 if you want to stay in the 95w range;
> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Lot-of-...-Six-Core-12Mb-6-4GT-s-Processor/232705036254
> But best bang over-all can be had with the x5680;
> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Intel-X...5675-X5680-LGA1366-CPU-Processor/332363971652
> ...



hi lex, i have went to read on this 2 processor... can you please teach me why X5680 is better then X5675? i see that 5680 uses more power and of cos higher freq...


an am looking at ecc ram too.. 16GB 2R*4 does it means 2 strips of 8gb? =x


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> hi lex, i have went to read on this 2 processor... can you please teach me why X5680 is better then X5675? i see that 5680 uses more power and of cos higher freq...


That about sums it up. The X5680 is a 130w rated part like your i7-950, runs at 3.33ghz, has two extra cores, has two QPI links that run at 6.4GT(instead of the 950's single 4.8GT QPI link). The X5675 is nearly identical in all respects except the speed which is 3.06ghz and being rated at 95w.


kelun1 said:


> an am looking at ecc ram too.. 16GB 2R*4 does it means 2 strips of 8gb? =x


Remember you have triple channel ram capable motherboard and if you only use 4GBx4 then you will be stuck with single channel ram access speeds if you have them arranged 2+1+1, which is very slow. You'll be limited to dual channel access speeds if you arranged them 2+2+0 which is better but still slower than the potential of the board. It's best to arrange them in 3's, IE 1+1+1(=12GB) or 2+2+2(=24GB). If you're buying them in pairs get three pairs(6 x 4GB) and you'll have more ram then you'll likely ever need for that system. But if you are only getting two pairs then install three and leave the fourth out of the system. Also, Asus Sabretooth boards can run DDR3-1600 easily and there is plenty of that speed available, even with ECC.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Been running mine in dual channel for ages with no difference in benchmarks, i have even beaten i7 9xx at similar clock speeds.





I have ran this memory kit with better timings, more mhz, gone above spec with them and not seen a single ounce of a difference for gaming or productivity.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Been running mine in dual channel for ages with no difference in benchmarks, i have even beaten i7 9xx at similar clock speeds.
> View attachment 98668
> 
> 
> I have ran this memory kit with better timings, more mhz, gone above spec with them and not seen a single ounce of a difference for gaming or productivity.


Weird. I saw a big difference in video/image editing and remastering/re-encoding. You're right though, it just depends on what you're doing.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2018)

If anyone is interested in an EVGA x58 SLI + Ram, Xeon W3670 or a paired Xeon X5690 PM me.


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 23, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That about sums it up. The X5680 is a 130w rated part like your i7-950, runs at 3.33ghz, has two extra cores, has two QPI links that run at 6.4GT(instead of the 950's single 4.8GT QPI link). The X5675 is nearly identical in all respects except the speed which is 3.06ghz and being rated at 95w.



i shall replay this part first.. the ram part i haven got time to digest! haha

noted! and since i want it to be lower power consumption, i will go with the X5675 which is the total same as X5680 but with a smaller appetite! =)


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> i will go with the X5675 which is the total same as X5680 but with a smaller appetite! =)



X5680 uses more watts and has more GHz, the X5675 uses less watts and has less GHz, from my point of view they are almost but not the same.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 23, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> and since i want it to be lower power consumption, i will go with the X5675 which is the total same as X5680 but with a smaller appetite! =)


Here is the thing when you OC any of those 6 core Xeons power consumption is relative to yours voltage tweaking in the bios and silicon lottery....so if you plan to do OC and not to run CPU on stock speeds and original Voltages you can forget about that written specs...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> silicon lottery



That is the most important part when buying a CPU, if he gets a good X5675 the voltage shouldn't be that high, some of those X5675 i have runs 4.5Ghz 1.326V or some others with 1.348V


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> X5680 uses more watts and has more GHz, the X5675 uses less watts and has less GHz, from my point of view they are almost but not the same.


Thinking there's a slight language barrier thing here. What I think he meant was that aside from the speed, they have the same specs at lower power usage, which seems to be an important variable, thus the X5675 is more attractive in this case.


----------



## kelun1 (Mar 23, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Thinking there's a slight language barrier thing here. What I think he meant was that aside from the speed, they have the same specs at lower power usage, which seems to be an important variable, thus the X5675 is more attractive in this case.



hi yes lex got me! sorry about my language! haha

but i also do understand slightly what knoxx and zyll means too! im still gonna check out both of them and see how can i get hold of them. mostly will be from china!



Knoxx29 said:


> If anyone is interested in an EVGA x58 SLI + Ram, Xeon W3670 or a paired Xeon X5690 PM me.



i am! i like the form factor of this board. been thinking of the cpu case issues for my sabertooth..

can i please ask how much will this be?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> hi yes lex got me! sorry about my language! haha


No worries. Your english is good.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2018)

As i told you ask in here if it's worthy to buy my Motherboard +Ram


----------



## pasnger57 (Mar 28, 2018)

ok few days now stable not set and real OC just letting it be itself 
Processor..::Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz::.. Clock..::3192MHz::.. Cache..::21KB::.. Memory..::6212/12279MB (50.59%) Motherboard· Manufacturer..::EVGA::.. Type..::132-BL-E758


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 3, 2018)

hi guys. i have gotten my X5680! it is running well in stock with a avg temp of 40C with no air-con. Will get a 212EVO by next week to make it lower. and i will try to OC it (which by then i will ask for more advise, totally new to this! but excited to try).

And i do have a question now. currently i am running 3 x 2gb Kingston HyperX 1600 ram. i am thinking of increasing the ram to 6 x 2gb, making it 12GB in total. but its so hard to search for the same kind as those rams has consider old in the market now. or i can mix 3 x 2gb value ram 1333/1600 with this hyperx, will it affect anything?

But if i were to swap out those hyperX ram, i may need to go for value ram due to the availability and price. by then i will aim to go for 6 x 4gb, making it 24gb. but, will value ram affect the OC?

Cost if stay at 12gb
ram cost for hyperX 2gb around 15~20sgd each (note easy to find)
ram cost for value ram 1333 2gb around 10~15sgd (market flooded with it, not easy to find kingston 1600)

Overall cost for 3 ram purchase > 20sgd x 3 = 60sgd

Cost if change to 24gb
ram cost for value ram 1333 4gb around 25~30sgd

Overall cost for 6 ram purchase > 20sgd x 3 = 180sgd

Reason for so much ram is to hope that this setup will last me a long run for the next few year. i am running video rendering for and playing diablo 3 at the same time. 24gb sounds juicy... but do i need so much ram? x.x


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2018)

Mixing ram is not always the best But Circumstances may force you to

when using Mixed ram it will default to the Highest common Denominator ( that is Slowest speed rating of the mixed Sets = 1333)


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 3, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Mixing ram is not always the best But Circumstances may force you to
> 
> when using Mixed ram it will default to the Highest common Denominator ( that is Slowest speed rating of the mixed Sets = 1333)



Hi bro, understand about this part. now i am just thinking do i actually need that much or ram with the current processor i have now. 

if i dont need it, i may just spend longer time to get the 3 x hyperx 1600. and the best bet will get getting 2 kits of 2 x 2gb


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2018)

These Days 12 gig is almost a must have Standard 
If your using programs that are Ram intensive ie Rendering/video editing ect 24  gig is better than 12  gig
your soon know if 12 gig is not enough
A SSD in your system ( which you can transfer when you do upgrade ) will make it feel lots faster



kelun1 said:


> Will get a 212EVO by next week to make it lower. and i will try to OC it


You have one of the best boards for overclocking (X58 Sabertooth ) and with the Evo 212 you should get  >4Ghz and probably 4.5Ghz  stable with no problems

I'm running a X5650 at the moment @3.8Ghz and temps with evo 212 (2 fans in push / pull) and temps are 25c to 30c  Ambient room temp is 18c


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2018)

@dorsetknob - Are those Evo 212 coolers any good for SR-2 boards??  If so I think I would like to replace my water cooling with them so I don't have to worry about it when I leave it on..  The fear of it leaking doing some cancer research... Nerve racking!! lol


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 3, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> These Days 12 gig is almost a must have Standard
> If your using programs that are Ram intensive ie Rendering/video editing ect 24  gig is better than 12  gig
> your soon know if 12 gig is not enough
> A SSD in your system ( which you can transfer when you do upgrade ) will make it feel lots faster
> ...



If thats the case, i will seems like 24gb is what i will need. 

and previously i have asked about ECC ram for my board, where bros here have told me that i can use it with my board. 

when i source around my area here, the seller told me that i cannot use it. and i dare not get it.....

and yes i am planning for SSD also, it will be next!

overclocking is something i wish to learn and i have been reading around. hope i can really get it that way. will need more advise from all the expert here later! getting excited! haha.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> and previously i have asked about ECC ram for my board, where bros here have told me that i can use it with my board.
> 
> when i source around my area here, the seller told me that i cannot use it. and i dare not get it.....



Your Bros are right and the seller is SO WRONG
you cannot mix ECC ram and normal Ram   but the CPU and therfore the Motherboard is Rated to use ECC
The memory controller on the CPU is rated for ECC and non ECC  thats mainly what determins what ram you can use



phill said:


> Are those Evo 212 coolers any good for SR-2 boards??


best person to enquire that with is some one fortunate to have a SR2 Board
@Knoxx29 may be in a better position to answer this as he has at least 3 SR2   ( and i have none )


----------



## FireFox (Apr 3, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> have a SR2 Board
> @Knoxx29 may be in a better position to answer this as he has at least 3 SR2 ( and i have none)



I don't know how many times i have to post this:  






dorsetknob said:


> You have one of the best boards for overclocking (X58 Sabertoot



Omg, for a moment i read wrong, i saw the best board for Overclocking (X58) i was almost  going crazy


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Omg, for a moment i read wrong, i saw the best board for Overclocking (X58) i was almost going crazy




Allow me to rephrase then

You have one of the best Retail Mainstream boards for Cost effective overclocking (X58 Sabertooth )


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 3, 2018)

haha you guys are funny. 

another item is i am not sure if my power supply can make it to the test for overclocking.

i have recently bought a silverstone 80plus 500w psu.. not sure if it can hold on. or do i need to change to bronze/silver/gold, or higher wattage?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> haha you guys are funny.
> 
> another item is i am not sure if my power supply can make it to the test for overclocking.
> 
> i have recently bought a silverstone 80plus 500w psu.. not sure if it can hold on. or do i need to change to bronze/silver/gold, or higher wattage?


You should be OK,actually depend how much you want to OC that CPU and GPU,I have Antec 500W I OC my CPU around 4Ghz(1,232V)+GTX 970...It´s working even when I OC a bit that GPU but if I tried to push that GPU to the maximum limits then becomes unstable because then only GPU can pull around 270W for a few sec.....Also I have before GTX MSI 660TI(like you) with same PSU and  power hungry CPU(FX 8300 OC) and everything was working perfectly......


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2018)

bronze silver gold is the efficiency of the power supply.
and 500 watt should be good for your setup and overclocking


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You should be OK,actually depend how much you want to OC that CPU and GPU,I have Antec 500W I OC my CPU around 4Ghz(1,232V)+GTX 970...It´s working even when I OC a bit that GPU but if I tried to push that GPU to the maximum limits then becomes unstable because then only GPU can pull around 270W for a few sec.....Also I have before GTX MSI 660TI with same PSU and  power hungry CPU(FX 8300 OC) and everything was working perfectly......





basco said:


> bronze silver gold is the efficiency of the power supply.
> and 500 watt should be good for your setup and overclocking



Thanks alot bro zyll for the explaination and bro basco tips =D


btw.. i just spot another Asus P7H55D-M Pro mother board. what processor is good for it?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Thanks alot bro zyll for the explaination and bro basco tips =D


Sure NP....also when you are so tight on wattage don´t forget about all other _peripheral_ devices like multiple fans/lights/Water pump...etc..that are connected to the same PSU,try to have minimum of them connected as sometimes even those small"leeches"could pull W that you desperately need for your MAIN PRIORITY....


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Asus P7H55D-


thats a 1156 motherboard so its gonna be a Core i7 880 (3.06G,L3:8M, rev.B1)     
Xeon well its going to be a
*Intel® Xeon® Processor X3480 4 core 8M Cache, 3.06 GHz *


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure NP....also when you are so tight on wattage don´t forget about all other _peripheral_ devices like multiple coolers/lights/Water pump...etc..that are connected to the same PSU,try to have minimum of them connected as sometimes even those small"leeches"could pull W that you desperately need for your MAIN PRIORITY....




thanks bro and dont worry! i am not gonna plug in those lights and pump. just the board, ram, processor, card and cooler. max will be 2 inlet and 2 outlet case fans. haha



dorsetknob said:


> thats a 1156 motherboard so its gonna be a Core i7 880 (3.06G,L3:8M, rev.B1)
> Xeon well its going to be a
> *Intel® Xeon® Processor X3480 4 core 8M Cache, 3.06 GHz *



ah ok. i am looking at that also and assemble it for my pal. mostly will be going xeon again!

got this board for 30sgd =D

and this board can do ECC ram too?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 3, 2018)

In my mini motherboard is lying in a corner


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know how many times i have to post this:  View attachment 99235
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, for a moment i read wrong, i saw the best board for Overclocking (X58) i was almost  going crazy



Thanks for the post @Knoxx29 but what are those coolers??  Freezer what??    They'd be perfect I think for what I'm looking for


----------



## FireFox (Apr 4, 2018)

phill said:


> Thanks for the post @Knoxx29 but what are those coolers??  Freezer what??    They'd be perfect I think for what I'm looking for



ARCTIC Freezer Xtreme Rev.

I used them for Gaming and for Crunching, excellent performance.


----------



## sujo (Apr 4, 2018)

I am new to the Xeon world. I recently Acquired  2 older dell Precision workStation 490.
Itel Xeon cpu 3.2 GHz x8
os is Ubuntu 16.04.4 64 bit
8 GiB memory

My question is approx. how many points/ WCG should I be getting, The person I got them from said that i should get approx. 50,000 but I am lucky to get 12 to 14 thousand. Not sure if they are optimized for best results.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2018)

sujo said:


> My question is approx. how many points/ WCG should I be getting, The person I got them from said that i should get approx. 50,000 but I am lucky to get 12 to 14 thousand. Not sure if they are optimized for best results.


Socket 771 Quad core no HT?

I would expect 3000 WCG ppd (around 400 BOINC ppd) per core at maximum and with a lot of power consumption. @stinger608 runs an older server similar to that iirc, will see if I can find his specs

*EDIT-* his server is an older s604 setup
You can search here for your chip specs/BOINC performance:
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/14/340800/0


----------



## sujo (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry this is a dual socket, dual core 2 HT x 2 ==8threads total

So max with both machines I should get about 6000 ppd. I think I am getting more than that approx. 2500 boinc  (free-dc) x 7 =17500 wcg  or is my math fuzzy?


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2018)

sujo said:


> Sorry this is a dual socket, dual core 2 HT x 2 ==8threads total


See the link I posted in my edit- would help if we knew which Xeon chip it was

Still thinking a max of 3000 WCG ppd per thread... probably less (the HT often runs 30-50% of an actual core)


----------



## sujo (Apr 4, 2018)

I will try and find out for you ...thanx all info is step in the right direction.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2018)

sujo said:


> I will try and find out for you ...thanx all info is step in the right direction.


You're welcome to check in at our Team thread with your questions also- most active Team members watch that thread and some have/had similar setups to yours at one time or another 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

EDIT- This thread may help also:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-efficient-is-your-cruncher.210974/


----------



## sujo (Apr 5, 2018)

The socket is the PPGA604  I seem to be doing better than I thought, per the wcg site they are pulling down over 12,000 ppd per workstation. For as old as they are should not complain. pulling 103 watts. per.

Thanx for the help. If you know to get more from them please advise.


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys! i have a question.. can Asus P7H55D-M Pro with X3450 use ECC ram? =D

im building this for my staff.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 5, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> can Asus P7H55D-M Pro with X3450 use ECC ram? =D



As said earlier 


dorsetknob said:


> The memory controller on the CPU is rated for ECC and non ECC thats mainly what determins what ram you can use



The Ram/memory controller is on the CPU (all xeons can use ECC Ram)
Physicaly  for board fitting there is no difference between ECC RAM and NON ECC   they fit the same Dimm Slot
while the motherboard does not list ECC ram as on the QVL it should work


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 5, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> As said earlier
> 
> 
> The Ram/memory controller is on the CPU (all xeons can use ECC Ram)
> ...



im sorry bro i may have missed this out..

ok i know what i need to do now! thank you sir!


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> ARCTIC Freezer Xtreme Rev.
> 
> I used them for Gaming and for Crunching, excellent performance.



Thank you Knoxx, I'll see if I can find a couple of them and install them to the SR-2!    I have a pair of L5640's so they are lower power and hopefully lower heat output as well    I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I have a pair of L5640



Yeap, those are the first Xeons i have used first time i started Crunching.


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm glad I bought two pairs of them to be honest, they put the price up by £10 per pair so saved myself a few quid there!!  

With the X5650's I have as well, there's 72 threads total, if I can grab another R710 from work and get another heatsink for it, I'll get that up and running as well   Still toying with the idea of buying a pair of X5675's just for the giggles, but we'll see how the wages go over the next few months as there's some big changes hitting at work..  For better for worse, for richer for poorer..  Not sure at the moment!


----------



## natr0n (Apr 10, 2018)

Got windows xp64 fully working and updated. Figured you guys might like this.


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi guys. I have finally gotten my 212 evo yesterday. But I found out that the fan keep running at max speed. I have went to the bios to set the q fan setting to silent, but it's still at max. Any thing I can do to fix it?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Hi guys. I have finally gotten my 212 evo yesterday. But I found out that the fan keep running at max speed. I have went to the bios to set the q fan setting to silent, but it's still at max. Any thing I can do to fix it?


http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

This allows software control of fans.


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 12, 2018)

natr0n said:


> http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
> 
> This allows software control of fans.



Hi bro. i have done the setting and its working fine now.

i have done and learn my overclocking using youtube yesterday.

CPU Ratio 25
Bclk Freq 160
PCIE Freq 100
Dram Freq DDR3-1531
CPU and QPI/Dram voltage 1.33750 (im not sure if this is high)
CPU Spread Spectrum Disable
PCIE Spread Spectrum Disable


now its running 4ghz and i am testing its stability now by running both aida64 + Prime together.

temp spotting max of 81 degreeC with HT enabled during full load. is it considering too high?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 12, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Hi bro. i have done the setting and its working fine now.
> 
> i have done and learn my overclocking using youtube yesterday.
> 
> ...


Well 81c is Ok temp if is it only under the full load in prime 95 or intel burn test if you get those temps when you playing games then you might have a problem,my CPU on 4Ghz standing on 1,240 and QPI is on 1,28 but then again thats really depends and all CPU´s are different  you should try to lower those V a bit and tweak other settings in bios if you can and check the stability&temps again&again&again.......


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well 81c is Ok temp if is it only under the full load in prime 95 or intel burn test if you get those temps when you playing games then you might have a problem,my CPU on 4Ghz standing on 1,240 and QPI is on 1,28 but then again thats really depends and all CPU´s are different  you should try to lower those V a bit and tweak other settings in bios if you can and check the stability&temps again&again&again.......



Hi bro. as i am still learning on how to over clock. i will need more of your advise.

and those above are the only setting that i have touch, what other setting i can play around with?

and yes.. tonight i will adjust my voltage again and try.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 12, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Hi bro. as i am still learning on how to over clock. i will need more of your advise.
> 
> and those above are the only setting that i have touch, what other setting i can play around with?
> 
> and yes.. tonight i will adjust my voltage again and try.



Sure dude all of us in here will help you......here are few more tips....turn off speed step and rest of the power savings options(you can tun them ON back later if your computer is stable)keep the CPU PLL on the lowest V(on most mobos thats 1,8),turn on LLC( load line calibration),turn on CPU Differential Amplitude  900mv-1000mv,also you can adjust your RAM timings manual depends of the speeds.....


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi guys - Would one of these coolers ( https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cooler-M...527562?hash=item41def5d70a:g:-tEAAOSwLe5axpVb ) be alright for a pair of Xeon's in my SR-2??  I'm just wondering if it will get in the way of the ram slots..


----------



## pasnger57 (Apr 12, 2018)

ok so i did a x58
and now i am  looking at my XFX 750I  LGA775 running a Q8300
convert to a xeon X5460  LAG771  and my Thought on this is to Mod the CHIP
Not the motherboard   just looking for any feedback any recommendation before i go ahead and get one can some recorded a better chip for this board.
based on this info i will not have to do anteing to my bios just use the newest ver. and   just make the chip fit and cover the proper pins whit come captins tap
ok never mind this is a $20 worthless lateral Monet http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5460-vs-Intel-Core2-Quad-Q8300 it has some performance +but its is Not a drop in power use...


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 12, 2018)

pasnger57 said:


> ok so i did a x58
> and now i am  looking at my XFX 750I  LGA775 running a Q8300
> convert to a xeon X5460  LAG771  and my Thought on this is to Mod the CHIP
> Not the motherboard   just looking for any feedback any recommendation before i go ahead and get one can some recorded a better chip for this board


You have to mod both the CPU and The Socket   ( and sometimes the Bios via microcode injection)

Browse this site for the best info 
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure dude all of us in here will help you......here are few more tips....turn off speed step and rest of the power savings options(you can tun them ON back later if your computer is stable)keep the CPU PLL on the lowest V(on most mobos thats 1,8),turn on LLC( load line calibration),turn on CPU Differential Amplitude  900mv-1000mv,also you can adjust your RAM timings manual depends of the speeds.....



I've been running a Ti for a year now on an X58...literally no one believes me when I tell them it is close. I hope this settles it


----------



## FireFox (Apr 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Hi guys - Would one of these coolers ( https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cooler-M...527562?hash=item41def5d70a:g:-tEAAOSwLe5axpVb ) be alright for a pair of Xeon's in my SR-2??  I'm just wondering if it will get in the way of the ram slots..



Are you still going on with the Cooler Thing?


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure dude all of us in here will help you......here are few more tips....turn off speed step and rest of the power savings options(you can tun them ON back later if your computer is stable)keep the CPU PLL on the lowest V(on most mobos thats 1,8),turn on LLC( load line calibration),turn on CPU Differential Amplitude  900mv-1000mv,also you can adjust your RAM timings manual depends of the speeds.....



Hi bro! as per your advise, my setting is as below

CPU Ratio 25
Bclk Freq 160
PCIE Freq 100
Dram Freq DDR3-1531
CPU voltage 1.244
QPI/Dram voltage 1.281
CPU Spread Spectrum Disable
PCIE Spread Spectrum Disable
CPU PLL 1.8v
LLC Enabled
CPU Differential Amp 900mv

Ram timing at auto. because i dont know what to set it to. 
FSB 2:10
CL 9
tRCD 9
tRP 9
tRAS 24
tRFC 74
CR 1T

i have run both aida64 + Prime together for the past 22hrs with no stablility issues at 4ghz. so should be considered stable?

max temp from previous 81degreeC, has dropped to 70degreeC at max load.

and for ram case, i am considering between value ram 1333/1600 or Corsair Vengeance. will this affect anything?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 13, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Hi bro! as per your advise, my setting is as below
> 
> CPU Ratio 25
> Bclk Freq 160
> ...


Excellent....those temps are GREAT and I am happy that your machine working smooth,glad that I could help....If you didn´t notice any issues then you could try to OC more further or you can stay on 4Ghz (if you are happy)and maybe try to even lower a bit more V.....When it comes to the RAM I personally like to have more tighten timings instead of the speed but sure it´s best if you can have both....for the beginning you could try to get on CL8 timings(8-8-8-20) with that current speed (1531mhz) and just keep the rest on (RAM settings)auto and see how that goes...But anyway to be perfectly honest you not going to gain that much in every day life with the faster RAM speed or better timings......Also you can provide us with some Cinebench results to see if you getting the expected Score for that CPU speed....


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you still going on with the Cooler Thing?



I sadly am..  Can't waste money and can't seem to find the coolers you suggested for much less than £40 a cooler but I'm also looking for some air coolers for my 2600k and 4770k systems as well..  Trying to find something cheaper than cheap!
If the 212 cooler fits as it looks small enough, I was hoping I could just buy a few of them for all of the air cooled systems I need   Sorry to be a bore but having no spare cash for hardware or anything really sucks


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 13, 2018)

Pity you live so far away i Have a spare evo 212 that you could use to check fitting clearence


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Pity you live so far away i Have a spare evo 212 that you could use to check fitting clearence



That's very kind of you dorsetknob   I'm just considering them as they look rather thin and hopefully would give me enough clearnance for the ram I use in the Z77 and Z97 systems...  The Z170 system I have should be ok but again, would be great to check it before hand   Same with the SR-2 build too, it's the same cooling capacity as the ARCTIC Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2 model that Knoxx says he uses, but it's twice the size and twice the price as well..  Don't have to worry about the cooling so much in the Dell server/s I'll hopefully have, they just have a bloody great heatsink and 5 delta fans in them!!


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Excellent....those temps are GREAT and I am happy that your machine working smooth,glad that I could help....If you didn´t notice any issues then you could try to OC more further or you can stay on 4Ghz (if you are happy)and maybe try to even lower a bit more V.....When it comes to the RAM I personally like to have more tighten timings instead of the speed but sure it´s best if you can have both....for the beginning you could try to get on CL8 timings(8-8-8-20) with that current speed (1531mhz) and just keep the rest on (RAM settings)auto and see how that goes...But anyway to be perfectly honest you not going to gain that much in every day life with the faster RAM speed or better timings......Also you can provide us with some Cinebench results to see if you getting the expected Score for that CPU speed....




yes bro really thanks alot for the advise!

dropping of the V really make a big diff in temp =D

my cinebench results float around 899~902 currently.

for now im leting it rest at 4ghz. till next week i will try to up it abit more when i am free from my projects and see how much juice i can get from the current setting. by then i will also try the ram settings too! =D

and also... does ram type make a different? comparing value ram and slightly "premium" ram like Corsair Vengeance?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> yes bro really thanks alot for the advise!
> 
> dropping of the V really make a big diff in temp =D
> 
> ...


NP.....sure the V is the key to the temps,I personally prefer even a bit lower CPU clock if I can have much lower V/power consumption/and temps,the key is to find the right balance(like everything in the life).....Your cinebench score is right where it should be for that CPU speed maybe some minor tweaking could improve that score for 1%-2%(Including RAM speed,Windows settings)...When it comes to RAM type most of the time is just marketing gimmicks and that "premium"feeling that you get it´s because people payed more for them....I mean sure those RAM are sometimes cherry picked and have fancy-coolers on them they should do better timings and better speed(not always)but as I said before all those thing are mostly negligible in your every day life.....


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> NP.....sure the V is the key to the temps,I personally prefer even a bit lower CPU clock if I can have much lower V(power consumption)and temps the key is to find the right balance(like everything in the life).....Your cinebench score is right where it should be for that CPU speed maybe some minor tweaking could improve that score for 1%-2%(Including RAM speed,Windows settings)...When it comes to RAM type most of the time is just marketing gimmicks and that "premium"feeling that you get it´s because people payed more for them....I mean sure those RAM are sometimes cherry picked and have fancy-coolers on them they should do better timings and better speed(not always)but as I said before all those thing are mostly negligible in your every day life.....



Noted about the V point of view.

ahhh this really enlight me. so i will still aim for value ram or ecc ram from china then! =D

really thank you very much bro for the pointers!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> Noted about the V point of view.
> 
> ahhh this really enlight me. so i will still aim for value ram or ecc ram from china then! =D
> 
> really thank you very much bro for the pointers!


Sure but be careful with the ECC RAM because some mobo do not support them or support only unbuffered ECC......in short The basic difference is that memory commands in unbuffered memory configurations go directly from the controller to the memory module, while in registered memory configurations the commands are sent first to the memory banks’ registers prior to being sent to the modules.I personally using just non-ECC regular 3x8Gb modules that I have from my previous AMD FX setup.......


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure but be careful with the ECC RAM because some mobo do not support them or support only unbuffered ECC......in short The basic difference is that memory commands in unbuffered memory configurations go directly from the controller to the memory module, while in registered memory configurations the commands are sent first to the memory banks’ registers prior to being sent to the modules.I personally using just non-ECC regular 3x8Gb modules that I have from my previous AMD FX setup.......



on regards to this i did read up and one guy who did some sharing on regards to him setting up 6 * 8gb with his x58.

he did reply to my question on try not to get registered memory. so i am looking around too to confirm before i make the purchase too.

and today you are the 2nd one who mentioned about this. haha.

so i think registered is a no go! =D


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2018)

kelun1 said:


> on regards to this i did read up and one guy who did some sharing on regards to him setting up 6 * 8gb with his x58.
> 
> he did reply to my question on try not to get registered memory. so i am looking around too to confirm before i make the purchase too.
> 
> ...



You're not setting up a server, that said, forget about registered Ram.



kelun1 said:


> and also... does ram type make a different? comparing value ram and slightly "premium" ram like Corsair Vengeance?



This is what i use in all my Xeon Machines.
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2133c9d-8gxl

I wouldn't change it for anything else.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 14, 2018)

HP released a new BIOS for Z400 workstation with updated microcode for X58 to deal with Spectre and Meltdown.

https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp85501-86000/sp85650.tgz

Extracted the microcode for you:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-microcode-for-bloomfield-and-gulftown.243353/


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> You're not setting up a server, that said, forget about registered Ram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes bro. actually the only reason why i am considering ecc is because of the price.

Registered ECC ram
4gb 15sgd
8gb 36sgd

Value Ram
4gb 28sgd
8gb 50sgd

Ripjaw/vengence
4gb 38sgd
8gb 65sgd

seeking for as low as possible =D


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2018)

If your looking at price, then unless you plan on overclocking the ram or something then why not go for the ECC if the board supports it?  I'm currently using 2Gb sticks in my SR-2, just because they where free and since there's 12 slots I'll have more than enough ram 

Obviously if you need some more than 24Gb then get 4Gb sticks if you can find some decent priced ones


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi guys.. just to share. i just snipe one ASUS P6T SE and Rampage III Formula.

are they good? =D



phill said:


> If your looking at price, then unless you plan on overclocking the ram or something then why not go for the ECC if the board supports it?  I'm currently using 2Gb sticks in my SR-2, just because they where free and since there's 12 slots I'll have more than enough ram
> 
> Obviously if you need some more than 24Gb then get 4Gb sticks if you can find some decent priced ones




EEC dont seems like a good ram to over clock? haha! sorry im new to OC.


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2018)

It's really not meant for overclocking no..  It's meant for stability etc really and that's why they use it in servers and some workstations 

I don't think that the dual CPU boards we can use would make a big difference in having the faster ram as the CPUs don't tend to use the speeds..  I think that my SR-2 board will only work at 1333Mhz ram for example..  It's an older board granted but I hope you know where I'm coming from   If you have a single CPU board such as the Asus and the Rampage board, then that's a different story.  You can find faster ECC based ram but the timings won't be great and that will hamper performance a little.  I believe that's why @Knoxx29 buys the 2133Mhz stuff   If I could find some of that for my SR-2 when I have some spare cash, then I'd be all over it myself   But I'd go for the 2Gb sticks rather than 4Gb..  48Gb of ram to overclock is a little hard sometimes lol I might need another try at it, but I think it was definitely limiting my overclock on my dual X5650's...


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 16, 2018)

hi guys.. now i have 3 board. 

1. Sabertooth 
2. ASUS P6T SE
3. Rampage III Formula 

Which 2 should i keep?

keeping one for myself and the other for my cousin. and selling the other..


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2018)

You will need to test them to make sure they are ok
having said that the board best to sell is probably P6T SE


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 17, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> You will need to test them to make sure they are ok
> having said that the board best to sell is probably P6T SE



Good Day Bro!

when you mean by test as in clock it and test for the stability and decide?

if thats it, i will do it during the week! 

and most prob if all turn out to be decent, i will just keep the rampage for myself and sabertooth for the cousin. and sell the P6T as advised =D


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2018)

All the usual tests needed to build a system
ie Cpu works
all Ram slots work
all expansion slots work (PCIx16 PCIx1 and any pci)
all Sata ports work ( and IDE if fitted )
all ports work (USB  and not to forget internal headers ect)
You have sound from Motherboard.


----------



## kelun1 (Apr 17, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> All the usual tests needed to build a system
> ie Cpu works
> all Ram slots work
> all expansion slots work (PCIx16 PCIx1 and any pci)
> ...



well noted bro! im gonna do the test during my off days! =D


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 17, 2018)

I agree with *dorsetknob*


kelun1 said:


> well noted bro! im gonna do the test during my off days! =D


Well all those mobos are probably used for years so you never knows how previous owners treated them...anyway you can also observe if some of the capacitors are swollen and thats usually are not good sign.....


----------



## Techninja (Apr 23, 2018)

He guys,

I got a x58 msi pro (e) it says pro-e on the manual and it looks like an e just the mobo itself states just pro (seems like the same capslockstuck has posted a picture of). It seems to be working fine my only (biggish) problem is i really get lost in this bios . Anyone who can help me a little? what i did find is alle the multipliers most of the energy saving options and the bios version 8.15, i suposse it's the same as 8.f (8.9+6/f=15?). The one thing i really have trubble with is the vcore it seems like im not able to set it myself only a offset is that right or do i need to change some setting around? Right now im saving for a xeon (I also dont know what im doing here). Im using a i7-920 at the moment. the max base clock seems to be 205 at a pll of 1.85 any other voltage/setting i can change that might give me a higher base clock (been running a stock speeds bu multiplier since im not able to set the voltage)? that northbridge gets really hot around 80-90 degrease i dont know what the normal settings are should i undervolt it or use a fan/repaste it to get some lower temps?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 27, 2018)

I get myself cheap/used(10€)cooler Xigmatek Loki that had way better mounting then my old Cooler Master TX3 EVO + also now I could use one more FAN and the results are pretty good....











I found a sweet spot for every day use at 4,16Ghz even under Heavy torture in IBT temps are under 80c....no problem with stability either CPU V 1.304....Now I have higher clock but also lower temps seems like a win-win....well only problem is just a bit more power consumption but I think I could live with that.....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 28, 2018)

Want to jump back into the Xeon world. Got some 1366 CPUs but man the boards are ridiculously expensive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Want to jump back into the Xeon world. Got some 1366 CPUs but man the boards are ridiculously expensive


If you don't want to OC, socket 1366 workstation systems are very affordable, are generally good performers and offer great expandability.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 28, 2018)

In case you missed Tech YES City made enjoyable 6 core comparison between OldVsNew X5675/Ryzen 2600/I5-8400....enjoy


----------



## FireFox (Apr 28, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Want to jump back into the Xeon world. Got some 1366 CPUs but man the boards are ridiculously expensive



It seems that the older they become and the more expensive they are , i was trying to sell on Ebay a 1366 Combo for a price i guess it was reasonable but people were not willing to pay the price i asked for even the Motherboard is a rarity.


----------



## Techninja (Apr 28, 2018)

He guys,

Do you know if CAPSLUCKSTUCK still watches this thread i saw he used a x58 pro e and i have the same board.
I repasted the northbridge and set a small fan on top of it so my temps are between 50-60 degrees. Though about the other problems (setting voltage and stability) i'm still in the clueless. the ram seems stable at 1600 (stress tested) though the problem has been narrowed down to the uncore frequencies. if I chance the frequency only the slightest it will be unstable, im not able to set the uncore under 2x the ram which seems weird to me. it will be stable to boot but will crash immediately when using the cache stresstest in aida64. besides that im not able to set the QPI above 4.8 wich also seems odd i remember i used to be able to set it to 6.4 or something.

Any help is welcome


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2018)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK does keep an eye on the thread
At the moment he is Busy with other projects and so he does pop in now and then


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 28, 2018)

Techninja said:


> He guys,
> if I chance the frequency only the slightest it will be unstable, im not able to set the uncore under 2x the ram which seems weird to me. it will be stable to boot but will crash immediately when using the cache stresstest in aida64.


Not sure if you made mistake in writing or you get confused but  "_uncore_" clock _must be at least 2x_ the _speed_ of the _RAM not under that speed_ ....


----------



## Techninja (Apr 28, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Not sure if you made mistake in writing or you get confused but  "_uncore_" clock _must be at least 2x_ the _speed_ of the _RAM not under that speed_ ....



I indeed thought the same. Though I read somewhere you could lower to 1.8/1.9 but probably misread that.
Thanks you than i remembered it right 
Still my uncore is stuck by anything above 2.6-2.8ish could that also be the cpu?


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 29, 2018)

You can go lower than 2:1 for 32nm (ie. 3:2).
Basicly : 1600MHz DDR3 will require minimum of 2,4GHz (and 2000MHz will need 3GHz UnCore or more).
Also, both UnCore and QPI Speed are related to BCLK you set.
So, going from 133 to 200 MHz on BCLK, will force QPI speed of 7200MHz, if 4800MHz was the default.


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 29, 2018)

X58 based socket 1366 boards are expensive. Seems to be a supply/demand thing. Most manufactures stopped making them years ago but they are still popular and fairly relevant by today's standards with the right components.

I am a fan of the Dell T3500 workstation boxes. They are X58 based and pretty reasonable. With some searching you can get an entire system for about the same price as a new X58 board. Nothing overclock friendly in the BIOS but you can up the multiplier on certain 1366 Xeon with Throttlestop.  A few threads about this in these forums.


----------



## pasnger57 (Apr 29, 2018)

hay i get the Feeling any one whit a X58 board that bought one back in the day is now Reaping the benefits of a LOW cost server xeon that was = to a I7 Extreme  in some cases 
at a Price point to Performance that makes ppl question is upgrading or switching worth it i can say i was running a I7-920  and groin to a x5650 is a MAJOR change in performance and Power consumption
after a week of running and using CPU related tasks for a bit my TEMP was within specs 70ºc and i never got a big clock of 4ghz .......
behold i know i should  have use Fresh Terminal past from the start but i was egger to get the Xeon running and posting after modding the board to accept the chip
so got some cheep 5 pack of some decedent past nutting Grand just  3.17W/(m-K) and set to a puling the board out of the case and remove all heat sinks cleaned each ship using clean sheet of pepper played a pea of past to the chips attached the heat sinks rebooted set bios to defaults and autos and the Chip on its own started clocking up to 4.2 whit turbo on its own accord spiking all about 
i got my 4Ghz ..... 
back to the bois and lock some stings to keep it from that sketching jumping clock up and down when idling now i sit at a modest 3.1Ghz and 1600mhz on the ram 
but i know i can hit 4 and 2000 and be at a chill 50ºc now


----------



## Techninja (Apr 29, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> You can go lower than 2:1 for 32nm (ie. 3:2).
> Basicly : 1600MHz DDR3 will require minimum of 2,4GHz (and 2000MHz will need 3GHz UnCore or more).
> Also, both UnCore and QPI Speed are related to BCLK you set.
> So, going from 133 to 200 MHz on BCLK, will force QPI speed of 7200MHz, if 4800MHz was the default.



I might have found the problem there are some little switches on the bottom of this board (did not pay attention to well) and those are for setting blck. When i turned those off and set the blck to 200 in the bios the system seemed a lot more stable (i know really weird). Using aida64 (only for 30 min) i stressed the cpu and ram at 3.6 or something (pretty low I know this 920 goes to 4.2 no problem) and the ram seemed stable at 1.6v @1600 9-9-9-24 timings (it is rated at 7-8-7-something 1.65v). Although something weird happened aida would say the ram was unstable after 10 sec or something and i started the test again and it would be perfectly stable after that every time i tried (I tried 4/5 times 10-15 min and one longer run of 30 min) did not try any really long runs because I suposse these ram sticks will need some better active cooling because they got pretty hot when stressed for 15-30 min. is lowering the uncore helpful for getting higher overclocks because my board has some kind of glitch with x56xx xeon that the uncore will be locked at 2x memory. the e56xx and L56xx dont have that trouble if i'm correct.

Thanks!


----------



## pasnger57 (May 1, 2018)

for for annoy who this may help and 
4.0 weee .. the Voltage settings in OS are Not what is set in bios however it can bump from within never did like that 
normal


----------



## Nicoleise (May 1, 2018)

So, way back on page 86 (you guys post a lot), this happened: 



Nicoleise said:


> [...]Completely new here - and not even a Xeon owner (!!) [...] The reason for my membership and post is, that I think I would like to become a Xeon owner, but being completely new to me, I'd like your very competent advice.[...]





Knoxx29 said:


> [...]X5675, a X5690 would be a better option but they are expensive.
> [...]
> ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
> [...]






Nicoleise said:


> Thanks for the post, @Knoxx29. The pictures definitely highlight a preference of the Arctic cooler.[...]
> - X5675 runs at 3.06 GHz, but is cheaper, especially since I can buy one from within the EU, removing toll, VAT and expensive shipping. For arguments sake, let's say US$110
> - X5679 runs at 3.20 GHz, and is slightly more expensive. This was my initial suggestion. This seems to run at US$135 shipped.
> - X5690 runs at 3.46 GHz and is significantly more expensive. This seems to run at US$230-270 shipped depending on origin.
> [...]




Since my post, I upgraded to the suggested cooler (and am very happy with it), and as a result was able to overclock my i7 920 2,66 GHz to 3,4 GHz. It hardly qualifies as overclocking though, I just increased BCLK and rebooted, never looked back. That obviously helped the CPU be "workable" and it ran fine, but curiosity killed the cat, so I finally pulled the trigger on an X5690 3,46 GHz 6C12T at ~US$100 shipped on eBay. 


I tried a much more methodic approach to overclocking that calls for isolating factors. So with the CPU multiplier locked at 20 (lowest in BIOS), I learned that my system will happily run at a BCLK of 200. Probably more as well, but didn't feel comfortable going further. I realized something that basically became a question that I hope you can help me answer: 

*I can reach 4 GHz through 200 x 20, but also e.g. through 148 x 27. Both seem to have advantages and disadvantages, so I'd like clarification on which to prefer. I haven't been able to find a decent reply to this anywhere - only replies that basically scream 'hearsay'. So where else to turn, but the experts?*

BCLK 200 should in theory make the rest of my system faster. In return, I loose the automatic ramping up and down of CPU speed (good for thermals and power bill?)
BCLK 148 allows me to leave the CPU multiplier setting on Auto, letting the multiplier ramp up and down by demand. In return, obviously the BCLK is slower.

So what I don't seem to be able to find a decent answer to is; which parameter should I give priority? I am unsure if a higher BCLK is actually going to result in a faster system, or if it's cancelled out by the ratios adjusting things back down (I did notice the QPI link speed increase A LOT though)? And also I am unsure if the lower BCLK which allows for automatic multipliers helps my system run cooler and also reduces energy costs? The temperatures I saw were similar with both setups, so I don't know?

Current settings are 155 x Auto resulting in 4,185 GHz. During normal desktop use, this results in core temps 29-42°C (there are fairly big differences between cores), while under full load temperatures go as high as 84 °C on 4/6 cores, but doesn't seem to go higher ever. It's being cooled by an active air cooler in a relatively poor case. All of this is without tweaking voltages, since I don't really feel that I understand those enough.

Specs; ASUS P6T DELUXE (X58), X5690 @ 4,185 GHz, 24 GB DDR3 Triple Channel, nVidia GTX 660.

If it matters, my general plans are to build a new complete system in the fall/winter, as I expect GPU prices to drop. I guess I'd do my research in Autumn and hope for some really good deals on Black Friday. This has been really interesting though; I've built plenty of PCs, but never cared about e.g. cases. I now look forward to finding cases with proper thermal management and maybe even mod them to improve it even further.

Thanks to @Knoxx29 in particular for the great recommendations!


----------



## Techninja (May 2, 2018)

Nicoleise said:


> So, way back on page 86 (you guys post a lot), this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as my experience goes, you're pretty Lucky with a x5690 , having many options regarding multiplier and blck.
I suppose this question is hard to anwser because i don't know how you use you system mostly. If you use it for gaming I would suggest getting the blck and multiplier so you could max out you ram speed. Though the gtx 660 will most likely hold you back and you won't feel much of the increased ramspeed. If you're planning to upgrade your gpu and use you pc for gaming that would possibly be the best way in my opinion. If you use you pc a lot for word/documents and webbrowsing the lower blck and auto multiplier might help with power consumption but I'm not sure if you locked you multiplier with 200 blck and turned off any power saving featers. you might want to use cpu-z to see your voltage and frequencies at idle for both settings. regarding uncore and Qpi frequencies you will be able to clock them at the same level most of the time but it depends on your ramspeed stability and the option you have in your bios. In my experience the QPI can be set to 4.8  
4.800 GT/s (- 18x 133 x 2)   
 5.866 GT/s (- 22x 133 x 2)   
 6.400 GT/s (- 24x 133 x 2)  
(also stated by agent 007x) The blck of 200 would be around (18 x200 x2)   7200 gt/s and with 148 you might be able to set (22 x 148 x 2) 6500ish. if it gives you any inprovement im not sure though as far as I've seen it will be low but i hope the really knowladgeble people will correct me if im wrong. the same can be done for ram/uncore by multipliers in the bios. I suppose the lower the blck the more flexibility in multipliers you have and in my experience you can get away with lower voltage (correct me if im wrong). So I dont have a clear anwser im afraid.


----------



## Caring1 (May 12, 2018)

Bit of an upgrade from the dual core Xeon I had in a Socket 775 system.
This  beauty is an e5-2560 8C/16T @ 2.0GHz put to good use crunching for WCG.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2018)

Very nice @Caring1   Do you have an idea of what the rig pulls watts wise?


----------



## T3500 (May 12, 2018)

I wonder if I can pick your collective brains.

I've got a Dell Precision T3500 that came with a W3565 that I've since swapped out for an X5675. They have the same maximum boost of up to 3.46GHz. When gaming (Tomb Raider, the Bioshock/Witcher series everything at max settings - I stuck a GTX 1060 in it) the W3565 would boost to 3.33GHz up from 3.2GHz and stay there. The X5675 seems somewhat chilled out and stays at its base 3.07GHz, occasionally going to 3.20GHz. I assume this is because it just doesn't feel the need to boost, as it is overall more powerful? If it were to go to its max boost it would only do so on 1 or 2 of it's 6 cores right? I'm getting these values from the Afterburner/Riva Tuner OSD.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 12, 2018)

T3500 said:


> I wonder if I can pick your collective brains.
> 
> I've got a Dell Precision T3500 that came with a W3565 that I've since swapped out for an X5675. They have the same maximum boost of up to 3.46GHz. When gaming (Tomb Raider, the Bioshock/Witcher series everything at max settings - I stuck a GTX 1060 in it) the W3565 would boost to 3.33GHz up from 3.2GHz and stay there. The X5675 seems somewhat chilled out and stays at its base 3.07GHz, occasionally going to 3.20GHz. I assume this is because it just doesn't feel the need to boost, as it is overall more powerful? If it were to go to its max boost it would only do so on 1 or 2 of it's 6 cores right? I'm getting these values from the Afterburner/Riva Tuner OSD.


When it comes to the X58 platform and the Famous 6 core Xeon CPU´s the most important thing is the solid motherboard with possibility to do OC.....unfortunately you can´t do much about that with yours mobo.....you are basically limited ONLY on stocked CPU speeds&settings the good thing is that X5675 ain´t that slow for that GTX 1060 but than again almost any Westmere can easily hit 3,8Ghz and more with any other decent mobo......about your question/on default turbo boost should be enabled and then 2 cores always hit higher speeds.....


----------



## T3500 (May 12, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> When it comes to the X58 platform and the Famous 6 core Xeon CPU´s the most important thing is the solid motherboard with possibility to do OC.....unfortunately you can´t do much about that with yours mobo.....you are basically limited ONLY on stocked CPU speeds&settings the good thing is that X5675 ain´t that slow for that GTX 1060 but than again almost any Westmere can easily hit 3,8Ghz and more with any other decent mobo......about your question/on default turbo boost should be enabled and then 2 cores always hit higher speeds.....



Yeah the BIOS on the Dell is totally locked down so you can't do anything in that respect.

I realised that the OSD value must be the average of all cores as ((3.46 x2) + (3.07 x4))/6 is 3.2


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Very nice @Caring1   Do you have an idea of what the rig pulls watts wise?


Posted this earlier in this thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-efficient-is-your-cruncher.210974/page-6



T3500 said:


> I wonder if I can pick your collective brains.
> 
> I've got a Dell Precision T3500 that came with a W3565 that I've since swapped out for an X5675.


You might get some more answers in this thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dell-workstation-owners-club.243124/


----------



## phill (May 13, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Posted this earlier in this thread.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-efficient-is-your-cruncher.210974/page-6/



Gotcha   About 225w then by rough calculations?  (2700 / 24..)  I should really like to see if I can lower my R710 as I'm sure I don't need everything that's in there..  I'd like to bring another home from work when they start their recycling, so if I can I will then I can compare the two


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2018)

One thing I found is GPU's suck a lot of power even when not in use, so utilizing the lowest wattage unit that does the job is the way to go.
As it is, mine only has to output a display as I don't game etc.


----------



## phill (May 13, 2018)

The R710 doesn't have any external GPU so to speak, it's all on board, but I think the problem is the 5 1Tb enterprise disks and such that really aren't needed in there, which are just sucking power..  Not that it matters too much on a sunny day like today, as the solar is working rather nicely!!   So glad I bought that... lol


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2018)

https://www.evga.com/articles/01213/rewind-reward-super-record-2-rewind/

I won't participate.


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

What wrong with the X299 Dark? Has nice looking aesthetics to me.


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> What wrong with the X299 Dark? Has nice looking aesthetics to me.



Of course soon or later i will buy one but what i meant is that i won't exchange a SR-2 for one of those.


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

So the SR-2 is a collectors item not be exchanged?


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> So the SR-2 is a collectors item not be exchanged?



You got the point


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

How's the DDR4 overclock coming along?


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> How's the DDR4 overclock coming along?



You mean the one in my main Machine?


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> You mean the one in my main Machine?


This thread - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ram-overclock.244226/


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> This thread - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ram-overclock.244226/



I am disappointed and frustrated i don't get it to work at 3600 stable, it boot but it keeps giving me random post codes.


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

Don't know if this helps at all but worth a shot. To bad your board doesn't give you a hand overclocking the memory.







Knoxx29 said:


> I am disappointed and frustrated


I see this isn't your first time.  - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile-posts/14865/


----------



## phill (May 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Of course soon or later i will buy one but what i meant is that i won't exchange a SR-2 for one of those.



I'm with you on that, but won't be buying the X299..  It looks good but it has odd performance according to the reviews..  Not sure why or what is causing it either...  That said, I'd like to try and track down a SR-X but I don't believe there's any form of overclocking on that board since they stopped that from the SR-2 if memory serves me correctly...  Shame really...


----------



## FireFox (May 18, 2018)

Thanks for the advice @phill, i was  already checking on Amazon  but i will save the 700€ that it costs for maybe another SR-2


----------



## phill (May 18, 2018)

I'm in agreement @Knoxx29 as I'd rather the SR-2 over the X299...  I personally feel the newer Intel CPUs are just such a pain with the cooling and such..  Having to get them de-lidded etc isn't much fun I don't believe...

I've not seen many SR-2 boxed around for a bit now...


----------



## HUSKIE (May 21, 2018)

is it worth to buy for £350

*E5 1680 V2 oc'd to 4.4ghz and asus X79 deluxe mobo bundle with ssd/hdd, 750w psu,case,16gb corsair platinum 1866mhz, just nee gpu and good to go..*


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> is it worth to buy for off £350
> 
> *E5 1680 V2 oc'd to 4.4ghz and asus X79 deluxe mobo bundle with ssd/hdd, 750w psu,case,16gb corsair platinum 1866mhz, just nee gpu and good to go..*


c´mon.....off course it is worth it,just that CPU worth more than £350...are you sure it´s not something dodgy or broken?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 21, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> c´mon.....off course it is worth it,just that CPU worth more than £350...are you sure it´s not something dodgy or broken?



i can see them working and do some benchmarking etc etc... Ok i will buy it tomorrow..


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2018)

Parted out its worth more than £350 for working parts 
 delivered off the back of a lorry  or3 wheeler  Yellow Reliant by Trotter's Computers Peckham
If its legit and working its a no Brainer



HUSKIE said:


> i can see them working


Wot more than one ???


----------



## HUSKIE (May 21, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Parted out its worth more than £350 for working parts
> delivered off the back of a lorry  or3 wheeler  Yellow Reliant by Trotter's Computers Peckham
> If its legit and working its a no Brainer
> 
> ...



YEAH there is more than one i think 5-6 units same specs....


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2018)

wish i had some spare Cash    would love 8c/16t of          3.00 GHz + goodness


----------



## HUSKIE (May 21, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> wish i had some spare Cash    would love 8c/16t of          3.00 GHz + goodness



Will sell it to you soon.. if you want..


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Will sell it to you soon.. if you want..


Must buy lottery ticket tomorow


----------



## HUSKIE (May 22, 2018)

very nice..


----------



## dorsetknob (May 22, 2018)

Very Embarrassing I Now have a Groin and keyboard  covered in Drool


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 22, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> very nice..


I am curious about the gaming any experience so far?Can you do Firestrike run and post here the result?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 22, 2018)

Later will do it for you


----------



## mouacyk (May 22, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Later will do it for you


Is the voltage tuned?  I've seen many 4.5GHz at 1.3v.  I personally have a 4.6GHz at 1.4v.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> very nice..



Looks pretty decent   My 5960X manages 4.5Ghz about 1.12vcore for CB 15.. I'll have to dig out the scores, cos I've got no clue lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 23, 2018)

GTX 980 TI Vs 1070 TI on X58/I7 980x


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Does anyone have an E5-2680 V2?
I just got one today finally, and it's idling at 45C, so I want to know if this is within a normal range or do I have to fiddle with voltage settings.
It just seems a bit high to me.
I'm using a 240 A.I.O. to cool it and all (6) fans in the case are running around 2,000RPM.
Room temp is around 20C, so I would expect the CPU to be around 30C at idle.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 7, 2018)

Stock speed or overclocked?
I have 1680-v2 oc'd to 4.4ghz idle temperature between 35c-40c full load 65c-78c with 280 aio cooler.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 7, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Stock speed or overclocked?
> I have 1680-v2 oc'd to 4.4ghz idle temperature between 35c-40c full load 65c-78c with 280 aio cooler.


Stock, and mine has a few moar cores


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jun 7, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Does anyone have an E5-2680 V2?
> I just got one today finally, and it's idling at 45C, so I want to know if this is within a normal range or do I have to fiddle with voltage settings.
> It just seems a bit high to me.
> I'm using a 240 A.I.O. to cool it and all (6) fans in the case are running around 2,000RPM.
> Room temp is around 20C, so I would expect the CPU to be around 30C at idle.




I have a 2680v2 which I run @ 1.160v with BCLK  @113Mhz (3.5Ghz on all cores). It idles at 25c and never passes 50c on full load. I have a Kraken X61 cooler.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Turns out a repaste and pulling the perspex front of my case dropped the temp of my CPU to roughly what I expected, damn bling hampering performance


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Does anyone have an E5-2680 V2? I just got one today finally, and it's idling at 45C, so I want to know if this is within a normal range or do I have to fiddle with voltage settings. It just seems a bit high to me. I'm using a 240 A.I.O. to cool it and all (6) fans in the case are running around 2,000RPM. Room temp is around 20C, so I would expect the CPU to be around 30C at idle.





Caring1 said:


> Stock, and mine has a few moar cores


What are the load temps?



Caring1 said:


> Turns out a repaste and pulling the perspex front of my case dropped the temp of my CPU to roughly what I expected, damn bling hampering performance


Nvrmnd..


----------



## TechyTed (Jun 14, 2018)

Newbie here, who is reading through everthing to get up to speed.  I have posted in other forum threads, but this one I had missed.  Running a Dell T5500 bare motherboard at the moment, X5675, 12gb RDIMM, 60gb SSD boot, low end Nvidia 295 NVS.  Upgrading piecemeal as I can afford it.  Lots of fun for not much $.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 1, 2018)

so finally got my my x5650.

had a look a few guides about overclocking this thing on youtube.

but thought id settle by asking for guidance here..as always!

so any help and advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd aim for 4.2ghz on the x5650, Temps will get high - even with my nh-d14. It's a solid chip gotta love it


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 1, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'd aim for 4.2ghz on the x5650, Temps will get high - even with my nh-d14. It's a solid chip gotta love it



yea would love to hit that but would it be ok on air?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> yea would love to hit that but would it be ok on air?


Unless you live somewhere that's like 30c+ your fine, I've got a nh-d14 running a x5650 at 4.4ghz all cores at it hits 85c max- which is fine

4.2ghz is easy tbh, light oc to be honest and easy to cool, temps ramp up past this point though.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 1, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Unless you live somewhere that's like 30c+ your fine, I've got a nh-d14 running a x5650 at 4.4ghz all cores at it hits 85c max- which is fine
> 
> 4.2ghz is easy tbh, light oc to be honest and easy to cool, temps ramp up past this point though.



ah ok.

well its quite warm here in the uk at the moment-going to hit 31c tomorrow i believe!

havent really overclocked before..just trying to get my bearings.

what settings in the bios would be ideal?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm in the UK too, Near stratford though. The UK is fine and you'll easily hit 4.2ghz with ease, I'm on a ex58 ud3r rev 1.6, much different. Play around with voltages and use overclocking guides


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 1, 2018)

maybe this video is a good basis for overclock?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> maybe this video is a good basis for overclock?


Yup, good video.

I would shoot for a more reasonable 3.6ghz on air. The voltages don't need to be high and you'll get a very good performance boost. Although, your only mode of OC is a base-clock increase. In my experience, 201mhz base clock with an 18 multiplier will bring the best results.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> so finally got my my x5650.
> 
> had a look a few guides about overclocking this thing on youtube.
> 
> ...


I am glad that you listen my advice and decide to get a Xeon X5650...I really hope that you will be satisfied with performance...let us know how your OC is going....GL


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 1, 2018)

The x5650 is beast, noticed a huge difference over the old i7 930 i had without any oc. Ignore those who say to go under 4ghz - Your cooler is high quality and that will easily handle it at 4ghz.

Cpu's vary - you may have a golden chip, I know a friend who has one x5650 at 5ghz daily on all cores - he is using a asus rampage for it though and a custom loop - It's also around 1.5vish and still going strong 2 years after owning it - I've begged him to sell it to me but he's too happy with it haha.

I'm running at 1.431ish v for 4.4ghz - not the best chip it doesn't want anymore than 4.4ghz it's probably at the max it'll go

I'd highly recommend the x20 multiplier, mine HATES any lower and won't boot, put in 200ish roughly for 4ghz

I'd highly recommend the x20 multiplier, mine HATES any lower and won't boot, put in 200ish roughly for 4ghz

Sorry for the double post ^ - My wifi sucks


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> ah ok.
> 
> well its quite warm here in the uk at the moment-going to hit 31c tomorrow i believe!
> 
> ...





Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'm in the UK too, Near stratford though. The UK is fine and you'll easily hit 4.2ghz with ease, I'm on a ex58 ud3r rev 1.6, much different. Play around with voltages and use overclocking guides



Loads of people from the UK   Love it!!  Just a bit past Bristol myself, Bridgwater in fact   Oh easy way to make sure it's nice and cool, give it some water cooling lovin'!!  

Was also given this at work today, so I'm hoping I can find a use for it soon


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 2, 2018)

phill said:


> Loads of people from the UK   Love it!!  Just a bit past Bristol myself, Bridgwater in fact   Oh easy way to make sure it's nice and cool, give it some water cooling lovin'!!
> 
> Was also given this at work today, so I'm hoping I can find a use for it soon
> 
> View attachment 103411



nice.

yea uk is sooo hot at the moment..shouldnt complain though!


have been looking at water cooling lately also.but need to see what i can do with the overclock first.

attempted it last night but got a failed overclock message on boot up. not sure why.so didnt bother after that.

have been reading lots of guides but its still a bit daunting even though i understand the basics.

may wait until the weather has cooled a bit aswell.  the cpu idles at about 35c in this weather which isnt  too bad considering.


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh I complain about it, because it's damn hot if I have to visit our factory for any support we need to go in there for..  I remember before that some of the electrical panels where hitting upwards of 50C inside them, the joys of not having air con of some description in the place!!  Man it gets hot in there!

Well you're not far from me, if you ever need a look at something or what have you, drop me a line!   Mines just sat on my home made bench 'table' with tubes and cables everywhere as I don't have the cash to get it up and running properly at the moment..  I need to save up for two complete new custom loops, it's not going to happen for a while!!  The joys of June, July and August for me are my car due in June, the house insurance in July and the car insurance in August!!  Perfect timing!! lol

Overclocking will always give you surprises, but 9/10, the errors give you a clue as to what is wrong or what could be and you can fix it with that message or at least understanding it, I find google to be very helpful even after nearly 20 years of doing it, I'm still learning and loving it!  I can't pull my hair out as I've hardly any on top as it is, but...   
What would you like to water cool?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Was also given this at work today, so I'm hoping I can find a use for it soon
> 
> View attachment 103411


Put all those cores to good use crunching, 8 cores/16 threads is made for it


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2018)

You can count on it, but I hope it will be more like 16 cores and 32 threads when I get it


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice! I'm looking at cheap 280mm/360mm units found an Eisbaer 360mm for £60 but the copper is oxidised by the looks of it, then there's a sealed h110i extreme performance for £55


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2018)

Ah   They will do for starters and then you'll want to get into Custom loops..  It's a big money pit!!


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Oh I complain about it, because it's damn hot if I have to visit our factory for any support we need to go in there for..  I remember before that some of the electrical panels where hitting upwards of 50C inside them, the joys of not having air con of some description in the place!!  Man it gets hot in there!
> 
> Well you're not far from me, if you ever need a look at something or what have you, drop me a line!   Mines just sat on my home made bench 'table' with tubes and cables everywhere as I don't have the cash to get it up and running properly at the moment..  I need to save up for two complete new custom loops, it's not going to happen for a while!!  The joys of June, July and August for me are my car due in June, the house insurance in July and the car insurance in August!!  Perfect timing!! lol
> 
> ...



ah thats kind of you man.
the missus' brother lives in bridgewater aswell.literally just off the m5 juction.

yea our cars mot and service are always due july and august tiime,which happens to be holiday time.bloody pain!


haha im loving learning new aspects of pc tinkering and also have no hair to pull out aswell.!!  
Bob the Builder couldn't fix my Hairline!!!

a cpu water cooler would be ideal really.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm off junction 24, just past the BP garage on the right, first left after the Bridgwater sign.  Near the top of the road, right turn and you'll see a yellow Cupra R sat in front of a house, that's me!! 

I'm glad mine's just been done but I do need some new front brakes which reminds me, I need to sort that out!! 

I've been cooling the CPU with water and other things for the past 10 or so years, I would not hesitate to recommend it.  It's not for everyone but with some of the overclocks I've had under water for 24/7 speeds, I wouldn't have been able to manage with air   That said, I've gone over to air cooling on a few PC's but not my main gaming rig and my big SR-2 Cruncher   Water all the way!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 5, 2018)

Water for sure - Aio's are best to be honest since they have the best price-performance. I managed to grab an eisbaer 360 with a premium rad grill and fan grills for just £50 with minor corrosion from thermal grizzly.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone looking for a Bargain ??

Saw this Advertised for £175
i-7 950 3.07ghz
1tb hd
8gb ram
dvd rw
bluray drive
amd 6900 series video card
wifi
republic of gamers mother board used in this build

Pm me if your intrested and i give you link to where its for sale


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone looking for a Bargain ??
> 
> Saw this Advertised for £175
> i-7 950 3.07ghz
> ...


You're talking UK of course..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2018)

yes the UK Specifically South coast


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2018)

Managed to finally get to testing the Xeon I had given to me from work...








I think I'm in luck   Just need to wait for a server now to pop it into.....


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Managed to finally get to testing the Xeon I had given to me from work...
> 
> I think I'm in luck   Just need to wait for a server now to pop it into.....


Why a server specifically? 
Unless you want to run a dual CPU setup that is.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 9, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone looking for a Bargain ??
> 
> Saw this Advertised for £175
> i-7 950 3.07ghz
> ...


Yes - for the motherboard hard drive and blu ray drive.



Caring1 said:


> Why a server specifically?
> Unless you want to run a dual CPU setup that is.


Grab it before it's gone - motherboards are £100+ easily alone.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Why a server specifically?
> Unless you want to run a dual CPU setup that is.



Where I work are retiring some old hardware, mainly the servers I'm interested in so I'm hoping to grab a few of them when they are in effect thrown out   I've got a single server at home at the moment in a lovely 22U rack server case, so I'd like to get as much in there as I can 

It all goes towards crunching as well so I am putting the many cores to good use


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 10, 2018)

hey peeps.

finally got my x5650 at 4Ghz simply by following this video.

very good and simple guide. his recommended settings start around the 18 minute mark.




 



temps are ok aswell. considering the heatwave we still have here in the uk.(cooling off a bit now though).

40c idle
around 65c under load

any other advice would be most welcome.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Depends on what you want to do with it, to what advice you might want @stuartb04


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 10, 2018)

@stuartb04 NB Frequency to at least 3GHz please.
How you managed 16GB on Triple Channel ?
4x4GB ?


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @stuartb04 NB Frequency to at least 3GHz please.
> How you managed 16GB on Triple Channel ?
> 4x4GB ?



I'd guess @agent_x007 that's why the NB frequency so low..  I had a hell of a job trying to get 4Ghz with 12Gb of ram in my 920 D0...


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 10, 2018)

phill said:


> I'd guess @agent_x007 that's why the NB frequency so low..  I had a hell of a job trying to get 4Ghz with 12Gb of ram in my 920 D0...


4GHz NB Frequency on 45nm require 1,5V+ on DRAM/QPI (I needed 1,55V for my 4x2GB setup).

32nm are a bit different 



I know I went little high on QPI/DRAM voltage, BUT it's 3,8GHz NB with 18GB of almost 2GHz speed RAM though  
Sorry for 980X in Xeon thread, btw.
Think of it as re-branded W3680


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm kind of curious how you managed to get 18Gb of ram??!!   I really didn't like the X58 for the triple channel ram, and the fact it would work only with high speeds with 6Gb or less of ram..  The Sandy Bridge CPUs where a completely different beast..  I do love mine 
High Vcore for 4.3Ghz for a 980X isn't it @agent_x007 ??


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm using Intel "BOX" cooler (the Extreme type) 
With lower temps I could go higher, also RAM configuration is kinbda taxing on IMC/Core 
@phill I used 3x4GB + 3x2GB for 18GB total (a logical way to have at least 16GB in pure triple channel).
More "sane" version :



I don't mind a bit slower RAM speeds on higher bit memory buses.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Apologises in advance for non Xeon but just makes me want to try and track down a pair of 980X's for my two Classified boards and give them hell again!!

Some of my finer overclocks with my 920's...











That was the only really big issue with X58..  It's high power suck when overclocked about 4.6Ghz lol   Apologises about the files, they were too big for the forum so shrunk them down by 50%..  If need be I will put up some bigger screenies


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 10, 2018)

Got some new project here. With x5690 underneath...


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 10, 2018)

There's a new microcode available for Westmere, Gulftown and Bloomfield.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Those Koolance blocks looks the mutts nuts, but because they where in pieces just made tubing a damn nightmare...   I'm very interested to see what these can do


----------



## FireFox (Jul 10, 2018)

@dorsetknob i am still waiting


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 10, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> @dorsetknob i am still waiting


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 11, 2018)

@phill That Classy 4-way is a very nice board, I have one too but it has some problems with the 24pin 3.3V wires which I need to fix.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you @DR4G00N   I've owned it since it came out in 2009 I think??  Not a day goes buy regretting that buy of it   I have the triple SLI version as well (759) and with an SR-2, I've completed my set   Amazing boards, EVGA knew what they were doing back then!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> Thank you @DR4G00N   I've owned it since it came out in 2009 I think??  Not a day goes buy regretting that buy of it   I have the triple SLI version as well (759) and with an SR-2, I've completed my set   Amazing boards, EVGA knew what they were doing back then!!



Yes they're quite nice. I have an E770 and E757 as well. And don't even remind me about the SR-2, I just passed one of them up for $100 because it was an 8hr round trip to get it.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

I paid a little more than that for mine and had a 400 mile trip to pick it up..  No regrets at all!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, I'm not too worried about it though. I have my D5400XS to satisfy my dual cpu cravings. Just ordered a pair of X5460's for it actually. 8 cores @ 3.8GHz should do quite well.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 11, 2018)

Step by step.....


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2018)

What Rad is that?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 11, 2018)

XSPC crossflow radiator


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Well, I'm not too worried about it though. I have my D5400XS to satisfy my dual cpu cravings. Just ordered a pair of X5460's for it actually. 8 cores @ 3.8GHz should do quite well.



My 5960X at the moment is the only 8 core I'm using, but I've a Xeon from work that I'm hoping to get a server to put it in to, which would go nicely with the cancer crunching I hope to do with it   I've not yet tried it with the 5960X....


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> Depends on what you want to do with it, to what advice you might want @stuartb04



maybe push it futher or leave as is?



agent_x007 said:


> @stuartb04 NB Frequency to at least 3GHz please.
> How you managed 16GB on Triple Channel ?
> 4x4GB ?



2 x 4gb -1333mhz- have had for a long time.

4 x 2gb-1066mhz-- pc repair shop included it when i bought mobo and old i7 940 last month.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> maybe push it futher or leave as is?


I'm a bit conservitive, so take this for what it's worth; I'd leave it as is. That's a good OC! The temps are good, voltage isn't too high. Looks like you got it solid.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> maybe push it futher or leave as is?



Well that's a personal choice mate, simply because it's all up to you  

What I'm doing with my 5960X is pushing it up a bit at a time until I need far too much voltage for it to be what I'd like it to considered safe for 24.7.  When I get there, I back it down to where I'm comfortable to and tweak the hell out of it and then enjoy it 
So at the moment, I'm sat at 4.5Ghz on all 16 threads @ 1.156vcore.  I know this CPU will do 5Ghz on ambient water @ 1.35vcore, but it's nowhere near stable and I'd rather not risk killing off £1000...  (What I paid for it about 2.5 years ago...)
I might settle for about 4.6Ghz to 4.8Ghz..  The magical 5Ghz on all 8 cores and 16 threads, bit much of an ask sadly even for this CPU  

If you wanted, set yourself a temp limit of say about 80 to 85 at most.  Get near to it with the cooling, check volts and speeds and if your happy with it, keep it there.  Failing that as you've gone past the speed your at, you could put it somewhere in the middle   Either way you choose, the most important thing is to enjoy the system and make it how you want   Personnally, not a fan of the whole RGB and Vue cooling and rigid tubing, so I'm not going anywhere near it lol    But each to their own   Be proud of what you make and more importantly, no change that, most importantly..  Game or use it however you want to and enjoy it   Maybe even catch you on Steam sometime


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> Well that's a personal choice mate, simply because it's all up to you
> 
> What I'm doing with my 5960X is pushing it up a bit at a time until I need far too much voltage for it to be what I'd like it to considered safe for 24.7.  When I get there, I back it down to where I'm comfortable to and tweak the hell out of it and then enjoy it
> So at the moment, I'm sat at 4.5Ghz on all 16 threads @ 1.156vcore.  I know this CPU will do 5Ghz on ambient water @ 1.35vcore, but it's nowhere near stable and I'd rather not risk killing off £1000...  (What I paid for it about 2.5 years ago...)
> ...



some really sound advice there mate.

alot of my games feel smoother.especially destiny 2.locked at 70fps (monitor overclocked to 70hz) most of the time on high settings.

actually happy with how my system runs now.

so next upgrade will either be a new gfx card (1st choice) but will wait till the price drops. (1060 6gb maybe)
or a new monitor.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

I sometimes hope I know what I'm talking about   

It's a bit like tuning a car in a way, run it at stock and it's fine, does what it needs to and it's ok, but give it a better exhaust, induction and a bit ECU tweak and it'll run smoother, have more power and better delivery of that power, it'll be like a brand new car 
Same goes for these PC's..  Stock it will run and do whatever you want..  Start tweaking it..  Well much like a car it'll run smoother, play games and do things a little quicker but it'll cost you a shed load of cash and bloody hell can it become an addiction or a problem with the wife later on!! lol  Thing is if you want to get one for her as well, it's twice the price and more hassle on top!! lol 

A bit of advice with the GPU's, if I'm shelling out £300 or so on something, make sure that your really sure that you don't want the next model up, because not only would you have spent £300 on the first one, but when the second one cost £375 or something (as an example) and it 20% faster, that's nearly £700 and that would have bought you the top dog...  I bought this 1070 thinking it would be fine and it is, but I wish I had gone for a 1080 as it's a bit faster again and it would have handled the triple 1080P panels I have better as sometimes it can hit a few dips and that bugs me..  So always worth a think I feel, I'd rather spend that bit more first time than have to spend out twice as much doing it..  Like a few things in life you get what you pay for, so make sure you pay out for what you want rather than for what your budget can perhaps afford.  

Anyways, enough of all my personal opinions and bs, go forth and game sir!!


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> I sometimes hope I know what I'm talking about
> 
> It's a bit like tuning a car in a way, run it at stock and it's fine, does what it needs to and it's ok, but give it a better exhaust, induction and a bit ECU tweak and it'll run smoother, have more power and better delivery of that power, it'll be like a brand new car
> Same goes for these PC's..  Stock it will run and do whatever you want..  Start tweaking it..  Well much like a car it'll run smoother, play games and do things a little quicker but it'll cost you a shed load of cash and bloody hell can it become an addiction or a problem with the wife later on!! lol  Thing is if you want to get one for her as well, it's twice the price and more hassle on top!! lol
> ...




haha..great read.

so basically i need to get a 1080.

right done.just ordered one......nah im joking.

missus would probably never speak to me again...she would see that the price of a 1080 would do our bedroom up..so need to be thnik carefully.

thinking a 1060 or a 1070 would see me good for a year or so,then move to a 1080.

thats my initial thoughts right now though and im forever changing my mind.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

If you think you need a 1080, get a 1080   It's pointless in my little mind to try and make do with something slower, because you'll only be pulling your hair out saying why didn't I spend the extra!!  So 1060 is what about £300??  1080 about £500 or something?  £300 + £500, well may as well get yourself a 1080 Ti!!   Try not to worry about what it costs so much short term, because if it saves you spending again a little later, something else will be out and faster and will only cost you more cash anyways..  Runinng X58 system will hold it back a little, but there won't be as much of a difference from a 1060 to 1080 for example   Do yourself a favour, get the 1080, be happy and then treat yourself to a newer version of the 1080 or a 1080 Ti   You'll thank yourself you did!

By the way, what do you run at the moment?


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> If you think you need a 1080, get a 1080   It's pointless in my little mind to try and make do with something slower, because you'll only be pulling your hair out saying why didn't I spend the extra!!  So 1060 is what about £300??  1080 about £500 or something?  £300 + £500, well may as well get yourself a 1080 Ti!!   Try not to worry about what it costs so much short term, because if it saves you spending again a little later, something else will be out and faster and will only cost you more cash anyways..  Runinng X58 system will hold it back a little, but there won't be as much of a difference from a 1060 to 1080 for example   Do yourself a favour, get the 1080, be happy and then treat yourself to a newer version of the 1080 or a 1080 Ti   You'll thank yourself you did!
> 
> By the way, what do you run at the moment?




thats what im thinking by getting a 1080 i will need to compliment it with other better components.which is more cost.

running a rx470 4gb..either 3 would be a big upgrade.

now thinkin save,save,save for futureproof purchases.

oh the joys of pc building....do love it though.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 11, 2018)

Friend got me a 980ti asus strix and himself a 1080 FE. Since I have it for a while I put the 1080 on the dual xeon system.
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12844450
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27494546


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> thats what im thinking by getting a 1080 i will need to compliment it with other better components.which is more cost.
> 
> running a rx470 4gb..either 3 would be a big upgrade.
> 
> ...



Don't believe all you read   You could pair a 1080 Ti or Titan with a Core 2 Duo if you wanted or a AMD 939 based CPU but at the end of the day, the CPU will become less of a factor the high up the resolution scale you go.  So 1080P yeah, you'd have a hit and it might be 10 to 20 fps, but because of the card, it's already pushing so many frames at it, what does 10 or 20fps matter when your at 100 fps or more already??  Unless your a pro gamer, I'm not sure you'd care or notice 

A RX470 isn't a bad card (I have a 480 8Gb here) and it works fine for 1080P single screen.  Yes I know my 1070 is faster but it's all relative as we mentioned before..  I had these for mining but after re-flashing the bios back to stock, they aren't a bad card for gaming on at all.  
You could get away with a 1080 on any X58 setup, as @natr0n has pointed out below...
Still with a more powerful card rather than worrying about the CPU so much... 



natr0n said:


> Friend got me a 980ti asus strix and himself a 1080 FE. Since I have it for a while I put the 1080 on the dual xeon system.
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12844450
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27494546



Now I'm betting that if the Xeon's were able to be overclocked (in an SR-2 system as an example) the results would be a little different.  At what they are now, they are slightly lower scoring than my 2600k and 1070 together, which you may not really notice in game..  I think I was scoring about the 15500 mark in Fire Strike with my 2600k @ 4.8Ghz and I think about the P21000 mark in 3D Mark 11..  My 5960X doesn't really improve on the scores very much and for the difference in costs, I'd definitely put the cash into a GPU over a CPU for a first upgrade..  When putting a new CPU with the 1080, it will be a load quicker again, so it'll be like a new GPU all over again..  

You'll love it


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 17, 2018)

I finally decided to finish up the mods on my Evga X58 SLI LE Rev. 1.0 to run the 6-cores. Somewhere along the way the VCore control in the bios got disabled, but that's nothing a simple feedback mod on the PWM controller couldn't fix. Now it's running happily @ 4.2GHz 1.35V. I think I only paid $100 cad for the board and a i7 920 about 4 years ago.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2018)

@DR4G00N I take it the EVGA boards just won't allow you to put in a 6 core and off you go unless it's a 970/980/990X I take it?


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 17, 2018)

phill said:


> @DR4G00N I take it the EVGA boards just won't allow you to put in a 6 core and off you go unless it's a 970/980/990X I take it?


Some do and some don't, it depends on the model and also the board revision. The Rev. 1.0 E757 for example needs to be modded where as the Rev. 1.1 & 2.0 ones do not. E762 is the same, 1.0 needs the mod and 1.1 doesn't. But you also have the later boards like the E770 & E767 which work out of the box with Westmere chips.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2018)

Ah that's a shame as both of my EVGA Classifieds are 1.0...  See buying on the day of release isn't always a good thing!  

Would they work with the 980X for example then?


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 17, 2018)

phill said:


> Ah that's a shame as both of my EVGA Classifieds are 1.0...  See buying on the day of release isn't always a good thing!
> 
> Would they work with the 980X for example then?


All the i7's work fine, it's only the Westmere Xeon's that have issues. The mod on the Classified's are just shorting a couple of pads together, preferably with solder but conductive ink should work too.

The W3670/80/90 should also work without mod since they are just the i7 970/980X/990X with ECC memory support.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 19, 2018)

If anyone here use ASUS X58 motherboard, here's a patched BIOS for Spectre.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> All the i7's work fine, it's only the Westmere Xeon's that have issues. The mod on the Classified's are just shorting a couple of pads together, preferably with solder but conductive ink should work too.
> 
> The W3670/80/90 should also work without mod since they are just the i7 970/980X/990X with ECC memory support.



I'll see if I can find one and see what the prices are like


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 19, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> If anyone here use ASUS X58 motherboard, here's a patched BIOS for Spectre.


Hey...TY...but I am not sure if I am ready to tried that....Did you do any testing?How much we can loose in performance if we install this?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 19, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey...TY...but I am not sure if I am ready to tried that....Did you do any testing?How much we can loose in performance if we install this?



You will lose quite a bit of performance.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 19, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey...TY...but I am not sure if I am ready to tried that....Did you do any testing?How much we can loose in performance if we install this?



Not a big deal in most benchmarks with the exception of VP8 encoding.

Posted some benchmark results here.

3DMark is nearly unaffected... only 28 points lower, I can live with it.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 19, 2018)

phill said:


> Ah that's a shame as both of my EVGA Classifieds are 1.0...  See buying on the day of release isn't always a good thing!
> Would they work with the 980X for example then?


I checked this : They work after BIOS update (depending on BIOS date/MB rev.).
Proof : https://www.3dmark.com/3dm05/5548935

Here's hardware mod required for rev. 1.0 Classified series to suppot Xeon E56xx/X56xx series : LINK.
You need latest BIOS as well.
Official EVGA Xeon support : LINK (scroll down for "X58 Series Motherboard (LGA 1366)").


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 19, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> Not a big deal in most benchmarks with the exception of VP8 encoding.
> 
> Posted some benchmark results here.
> 
> 3DMark is nearly unaffected... only 28 points lower, I can live with it.


Hmm...interesting....that 3d mark score also could be easily margin of error,what about Cinebench R15 score?Geekbench result maybe?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 19, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm...interesting....that 3d mark score also could be easily margin of error,what about Cinebench R15 score?Geekbench result maybe?



I already posted AIDA64 results of a variety of CPU/FPU benchmarks, so far the performance reduction isn't that bad.

Intel made several adjustments to the microcode over the time. The latest version (0x1F) seems to be better. The previous version dropped 3DMark by 200 points on my system.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 20, 2018)

natr0n said:


> You will lose quite a bit of performance.


And without much benefit. There are no known Meltdown or Spectre exploits and the proof of concept offerings are so difficult to pull off remotely that it really wouldn't be worth the effort unless you have something of high value stored on your system, which you really shouldn't have on the net without extreme protection.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 20, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> I already posted AIDA64 results of a variety of CPU/FPU benchmarks, so far the performance reduction isn't that bad.
> 
> Intel made several adjustments to the microcode over the time. The latest version (0x1F) seems to be better. The previous version dropped 3DMark by 200 points on my system.


Well....first of all TY @*Regeneration for your efforts....*I changed bios and so far so good....there are are some minor losses,for example in Cinebench R15 when my CPU is OC on 4,1Ghz before I could have around 945 score now is 930,same goes for passmark before was like 10120 score now is 10010,also maybe booting time is few second longer but from other side my System is finally safe


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2018)

I managed to have a little something else given to me from work today...





Shall be interesting to see what this might work in


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2018)

phill said:


> Shall be interesting to see what this might work in


Haswell 1150 based Xeon  nice especialy for free
I'm sure you got a suitable spare board


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well....first of all TY @*Regeneration for your efforts....*I changed bios and so far so good....there are are some minor losses,for example in Cinebench R15 when my CPU is OC on 4,1Ghz before I could have around 945 score now is 930,same goes for passmark before was like 10120 score now is 10010,also maybe booting time is few second longer but from other side my System is finally safe
> 
> View attachment 104187


That's actually not bad. For some reason when I benchmarked my two Xeon systems, each one had a bigger drop in performance, depending on the benchmark/game being run. I wonder, Do you have virtual machine options and HT disabled in your bios?
That CPU has VM and HT features, perhaps that might be it?

I personally disabled the VM features, but left HT on.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 21, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's actually not bad. For some reason when I benchmarked my two Xeon systems, each one had a bigger drop in performance, depending on the benchmark/game being run. I wonder, Do you have virtual machine options and HT disabled in your bios?
> That CPU has VM and HT features, perhaps that might be it?
> 
> I personally disabled the VM features, but left HT on.


I don´t use VM so it´s turned off in bios from other side I prefer HT so I keep it always ON.....Also few more things....I noticed that this small "impact" on benchmarks is only somehow noticable when I just enter in win and when I keep it low on other apps in other words when I am  ready for benchmarking but soon as I start multitasking and open my browser(50 windows at least) and maybe some other smaller programs and then try the benchmarking result stayed almost the same but before(with regular bios) it will usually be a bit lower(around those numbers that I have now)....so in reality for every day use when I MUST open my browser&few other programs while I playing the games the impact is really negligible....


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Haswell 1150 based Xeon  nice especialy for free
> I'm sure you got a suitable spare board



I've just put it in my Z97 OCF Formula, seems to work just fine!   I wonder if it will perform as well as my 4770k... 









Time to get Linux installed and get it crunching I think


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

1.55v will push the clocks further.

Sorry for the low res - if you can't read use photoshop or something to enlarge it - forgot to reinstall the nvidia driver for my 560 ti after a windows re installation (Oops)


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 25, 2018)

Spectre patched BIOSes for more vendors (EVGA, ASRock, Gigabyte) are now available.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 25, 2018)

@phill where are you?


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm always around @Knoxx29   I'm sad to say that my Classifieds have no PSU, so no workie at the moment..  (Plus I really need to get my arse in gear and sort out the bloody loops in those two rigs..)

From what I understand the micro code updates the CPU yes?  Is there a way to upload the original micro code on the CPUs??


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 28, 2018)

Got to play a bit with X5675 overclocked to 4.2Ghz, 8GB RAM 1800Mhz and a GTX 980 Ti:


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2018)

They can still keep up with 1440P and 4k   1080P they are a little behind but so glad I've kept mine   Amazing systems!!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 30, 2018)

In this thread, I morphed from non xeon owner to impressed & happy xeon owner, although a bit last decade... nevertheless I ended up with a XEON!


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmm.
As some you know that i overclocked my x5650 to a stable 4ghz.

Has been fine ever since this morning though.

Usually i leave my pc on 24/7.but lately have been turning it off at night. Its only on in the evenings.

So turnt it on this morning before work. It turnt on but had not signal going to the monitor.

Hard reset it and it came on. Only to be confronted with the following message.

'Overclocked failed'

So i lowered the dram frequency to the lowest.

Not sure if this helped but i booted back in.

Do you reckon this just a blip or do i need to change something else.

Never happened before and pretty much game everyday.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> Hmm.
> As some you know that i overclocked my x5650 to a stable 4ghz.
> 
> Has been fine ever since this morning though.
> ...


Silicon has degraded - you'll need more voltage or spend on a new one.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Silicon has degraded - you'll need more voltage or spend on a new one.


I doubt that his chip have problem due to the degradation it´s more likely that he didn´t OC his X5650 properly as he just recently get this CPU.....my advice is to check again bios settings and start doing some more serious testing(prime 95,IBS) before he can conclude that his CPU&NB&memory are stable on that current frequency.........


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I doubt that his chip have problem due to the degradation it´s more likely that he didn´t OC his X5650 properly as he just recently get this CPU.....my advice is to check again bios settings and start doing some more serious testing(prime 95,IBS) before he can conclude that his CPU&NB&memory are stable on that current frequency.........



strange that i have never had any problems whilst gaming.also tested with cinebench.passed fine.

only instance this morning whilst booting up.

cinebench reads 3.6ghz whilst testing.


----------



## DR4G00N (Aug 1, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Silicon has degraded - you'll need more voltage or spend on a new one.


Yeah, that's not it. Much more likely that the Asus board is just being finicky.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> strange that i have never had any problems whilst gaming.also tested with cinebench.passed fine.
> 
> only instance this morning whilst booting up.
> 
> ...


First of all don´t worry Cinebench have known issue reading true CPU speeds use CPU-Z for accurate check of your current speed....now if your CPU is OC on 4Ghz that Cinebench score(802) is a bit off and it´s should be much more closer to the 900 points also Cinebench and games are not great indicators for overall CPU stability as I said you should do more serious testing with prime 95 or IBS running stable for at least 15-20 min....GL


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 1, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Yeah, that's not it. Much more likely that the Asus board is just being finicky.



yea i have just read that asus boards can do this at boot up.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> yea i have just read that asus boards can do this at boot up.


Ok also now I saw your NB Freq. speed which is also very low(2183Mhz) and I can advice you to try and OC this a bit higher..... for example my NB Freq is at 3543Mhz do not go higher then 4000Mhz


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> First of all don´t worry Cinebench have known issue reading true CPU speeds use CPU-Z for accurate check of your current speed....now if your CPU is OC on 4Ghz that Cinebench score(802) is a bit off and it´s should be much more closer to the 900 points also Cinebench and games are not great indicators for overall CPU stability as I said you should do more serious testing with prime 95 or IBS running stable for at least 15-20 min....GL


Stress testing with prime95 now.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> Stress testing with prime95 now.


Pay Attention on your TEMPS due the prime 95 test and do not panic if they reach 80c-90c but if temps go higher then 95c I advice you to stop testing!!!


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok also now I saw your NB Freq. speed which is also very low(2183Mhz) and I can advice you to try and OC this a bit higher..... for example my NB Freq is at 3543Mhz do not go higher then 4000Mhz





Zyll Goliath said:


> Pay Attention on your TEMPS due the prime 95 test and do not panic if they reach 80c-90c but if temps go higher then 95c I advice you to stop testing!!!




just tested for about 35 mins. no errors at all. temps did hit 80c max.

so can say its quite stable.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> just tested for about 35 mins. no errors at all. temps did hit 80c max.
> 
> so can say its quite stable.


Well thats a good news and that temps are OK for the prime 95,some ppl. leave the prime 95 to work for many h I do not prefer that but I instead like to do shorter multitasking-tests while prime 95 is working example prime&cinebench or some video editing&prime 95 also try to do IBS(Intel Burn Test) and then I could be sure that CPU is stable but even then sometimes if PC froze or some other instability happens you should tweak your core V or go a bit higher or a bit lower on your frequency because sometimes cpu-memory-NB simply do not like to work on certain speeds ....so you can try and go a bit higher on CPU speed but also you must tweak your mem speed /timings and the NB freq. and then do more testing.......GL


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well thats a good news and that temps are OK for the prime 95,some ppl. leave the prime 95 to work for many h I do not prefer that but I instead like to do multitasking while prime 95 is working prime&cinebench or some video editing and then I could be sure that CPU is stable but even then sometimes if PC froze or some other instability happens you should tweak core V or go a bit higher or a bit lower on your frequency sometimes cpu-memory simply do not like to work on certain speeds ....so you can go a bit higher on CPU speed but also you must tweak your mem speed /timings and the NB freq. and then do more testing.......GL



well as we speak.

booted into bios to change the NB frq. no matter which one i chose it kept saying 'overclocked failed'

so just changed it back to default bios settings to actually boot up.

really strange that this hasnt happend before when booting my pc.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> well as we speak.
> 
> booted into bios to change the NB frq. no matter which one i chose it kept saying 'overclocked failed'
> 
> ...


Well....you probably doing something wrong there.....
Here are my Clocks Cpu/Nb/Mem/QPI and the Cinebench result






Ahh yeah also I updated Bios with that latest Spectre-Meltdown protection which lower a bit my overall score(it was around 940 on this speed)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> Do you reckon this just a blip or do i need to change something else.


Given the symptoms, my guess is that your ram does not like the overclock. Whatever settings you choose, make sure the ram is running within 2% of stock. The CPU can handle 4ghz. Also you have your RAM command rate set at 2T, try 1T and see if that helps stabilize things.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given the symptoms, my guess is that your ram does not like the overclock. Whatever settings you choose, make sure the ram is running within 2% of stock. The CPU can handle 4ghz. Also you have your RAM command rate set at 2T, try 1T and see if that helps stabilize things.


I agree....I also do not think that CPU speed is the issue here it´s probably something in correlations of the MEM-NB-QPI


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Increase the Bus speed and lower the multiplier.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 2, 2018)

That's odd - never heard of motherboard bootup issues like that. I'm glad I went with gigabyte now.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2018)

One thing I always learnt when overclocking/benching for teams, do one thing at once and leave things like memory at stock until you have found what you wanted from the CPU.  Never try and overclock the CPU and the ram or anything together as it will only add complications..

Overclock the CPU and then tweak the RAM and settings then..  Makes life so much easier for yourself and that way you can find the limits a lot easier   Simple tests like Cinebench 15 will be fine for stability or even wPrime (1024m test) just to make sure it's got enough voltage etc..  Then you can step up the stress testing if you'd like and go from there


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 2, 2018)

seems i have a stable oc for now.








cinebench score has gone down though.

20 mins of prime95 ran fine passed.

i basically followed this video.










should i change anything else or leave it for now.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'm glad I went with gigabyte now.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 2, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> seems i have a stable oc for now.
> View attachment 104782View attachment 104783View attachment 104784
> 
> cinebench score has gone down though.
> ...


Well now seems like you finally did a good job when it comes to the QPI&NB&Ram,However your cinebench score is low but that is because your HT(Hyper-threading )is OFF you gonna need to go to the bios and turned ON your HT otherwise if you don´t you will basically work now ONLY on 6Cores/6 threads instead of 6c/12Threads....GL


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 2, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well now seems like you finally did a good job when it comes to the QPI&NB&Ram,However you cinebench score is low but that is because your HT(Hyper-threading )is OFF you gonna need to go to the bios and turned ON your HT otherwise if you don´t you will basically work now ONLY on 6Cores/6 threads instead of 6c/12Threads....GL






  yep.thats better.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 2, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> View attachment 104794  yep.thats better.



That's it my friend.....you did it.....now just make sure that everything working stable......


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 2, 2018)

HT on increases temperature by 5-10c and requires more voltage.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 3, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> HT on increases temperature by 5-10c and requires more voltage.


Well that is true but also giving you 2x more threads and overall much better multi-core performance.......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> and requires more voltage.


Not much more. Not enough to make a difference to the OC being applied.


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 4, 2018)

HT delivers better performance, but it does make a difference to OC stability: more vcore or lower clock by 200-300 MHz.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 4, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> HT on increases temperature by 5-10c and requires more voltage.



Agree on that.

I can't live without HT i am one of those who prefer slightly less OC with HT on and a stable system rather than a higher OC with less voltages and HT off.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2018)

The point I was trying to make was that for the OC in this discussion, not being an extreme OC, is going to be unaffected by HT being on. At most he might need to bump the CPU voltage up by .125v, which is not going to increase temps much.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The point I was trying to make was that for the OC in this discussion, not being an extreme OC, is going to be unaffected by HT being on. At most he might need to bump the CPU voltage up by .125v, which is not going to increase temps much.


And it drops half the threads - just not worth it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The point I was trying to make was that for the OC in this discussion, not being an extreme OC, is going to be unaffected by HT being on. At most he might need to bump the CPU voltage up by .125v, which is not going to increase temps much.





Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> And it drops half the threads - just not worth it.


Sorry but you got that wrong
Enabling HT doubles the Threads  
 " and its disabling HT that Reduces the Available Threads.


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2018)

If you have HT, you may as well use it   Nice work on the overclock   I must stop looking at this Xeon thread, keeps making me want to find older Xeon's for my 759 and 762 boards to replace the 920's!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry but you got that wrong
> Enabling HT doubles the Threads
> " and its disabling HT that Reduces the Available Threads.


Reread? I said it drops half the threads.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2018)

6 Core CPU 6 Threads (with HT enabled =12 Threads)
6 Core CPU (with HT disabled = 6 Threads) 
On that i hope we can agree .


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> 6 Core CPU 6 Threads (with HT enabled =12 Threads)
> 6 Core CPU (with HT disabled = 6 Threads)
> On that i hope we can agree .


Work on your interpretation and maths skills
6c12t with ht 
Without ht on it halves the amount of threads.
Tired?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Work on your interpretation and maths skills
> 6c12t with ht
> Without ht on it halves the amount of threads.
> Tired?


Which is what i replied with 
I'm Sorry if you fail to understand what i wrote and it shows that i do not need to work on my skills


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Which is what i replied with
> I'm Sorry if you fail to understand what i wrote and it shows that i do not need to work on my skills


Which was my point?



dorsetknob said:


> Sorry but you got that wrong
> Enabling HT doubles the Threads
> " and its disabling HT that Reduces the Available Threads.


Made it large for you, Come back when hyperthreading doesn't half the available threads, time for maths classes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2018)

Your both right, your just saying it in different ways, enough already.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 4, 2018)

Got a new old CPU today. Late posted. Lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Got a new old CPU today. Late posted. Lol
> 
> View attachment 104894


Going to OC it or run it stock? If you aren't or can't OC it, look into Throttle Stop. The newest version is solid and work wonders. It will allow you to lock all your cores at their highest multiplier full time. This is useful in anything that is CPU intensive.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 5, 2018)

Oc oc oc


----------



## imrazor (Aug 5, 2018)

I have three of them. I originally was going to add a 2nd to my Dell Precision T5500, but I've tried multiple riser cards and CPUs, and always get a memory configuration error, even though I've tried half a dozen different configurations, two different riser cards and three different CPUs.

I had a little more luck overclocking one of them with SetFSB. However, the most OC I could get out of it was a measly 70MHz.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 5, 2018)

I am not 100% sure but i think i had a few X5670 but maybe am wrong


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2018)

Unfortunately my x5670 T3500 Dell I bought, is sitting downstairs in the bldg management office. It was delivered Wednesday, unbeknownst to me, and I was there Wednesday!!

I was inquiring about deliveries, since boxes all go through them. Silly woman can't read? Doesn't care? Man, I am trying to think of ways to be calm, when I see her tomorrow.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 5, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Man, I am trying to think of ways to be calm, when I see her tomorrow.



Poor thing.

I wouldn't like to be in her shoes


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2018)

I am going to try, very hard to be civil with her. I may even mention that, so she understands. What I am afraid of, is that she will say something stupid. I am almost counting on that. And that is where I need the calm. I think I may be OK, just acknowledging the situation, beforehand, can help.

But, I am upset. I don't get many days off. Last Wednesday, was one of them. I might not get another off until next Sunday! So, the few hours between waking up and leaving for work, often means I am away when their office is open! Tomorrow, I may have some time to get it, look at it, maybe order another stick of memory, but, Tuesday is a 13 hour day, and Wednesday I can pick up the GPU being delivered....

OH well. Eventually, it will be up and crunching!


Edit: Well, Looks like I will not be getting the workstation out of the basement, until Wed. I will be working open to close Mon and Tues. So, Wed. looks to be the day. The GPU will be there also, so I should be up and crunching, stock clocks, by Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am not 100% sure but i think i had a few X5670 but maybe am wrong



Somehow that wouldn't surprise me!!


----------



## TheGhastModding (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's a picture of my system using a Xeon E5-1620 V4 and only a single stick of 32GB registered ECC memory because it was the cheapest 32GB kit available.




I use this computer for deep learning, which is why I have two graphics cards in it. The RX560 (bottom) is for graphics, the R9 280X (top) for compute. I also have a second R9 280X, but it's sadly broken.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

phill said:


> Somehow that wouldn't surprise me!!



Now that I remember i skipped the X5670 and bought 10 X5675 which i used for Crunching


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 6, 2018)

They keep coming.... Oh dear..


----------



## DooM3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Xeon W 3680 , GA-EX58-UD3R ,Kingston HyperX KHX2400C11 , easy


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now that I remember i skipped the X5670 and bought 10 X5675 which i used for Crunching



Now why am I definitely not surprised at that?? lol   When you do something @Knoxx29 you definitely do it right 

Very nice result there @DooM3   Very impressive!


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 7, 2018)

Oppsss. Got these massive server rams 12x8gb 1600mhz ddr3 ram


----------



## droopyRO (Aug 7, 2018)

Send three of them my way


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 7, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Oppsss. Got these massive server rams 12x8gb 1600mhz ddr3 ram
> 
> View attachment 104986View attachment 104987


Can i borrow 2?


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 7, 2018)

Sure why not.



HUSKIE said:


> They keep coming.... Oh dear..View attachment 104965



Found the Motherboard now for this Xeon CPU...


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Oppsss. Got these massive server rams 12x8gb 1600mhz ddr3 ram
> 
> View attachment 104986View attachment 104987



I hope that they where free or at a give away price!! 

There's a few servers hopefully coming out end of this month or so at work, I'm soooooo hoping I can take a few and all the RAMs


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 7, 2018)

1150 Xeon on BIOS 







phill said:


> I hope that they where free or at a give away price!!
> 
> There's a few servers hopefully coming out end of this month or so at work, I'm soooooo hoping I can take a few and all the RAMs



Getting an green Motherboard tomorrow for my x5670 CPU. So all 6 ram slots will be occupied.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 7, 2018)

I just ordered DX58M01 Board +I7 930 +6Gb ddr3 1333Mhz(3x2)=60€....I know that 6 core Xeons not going to work in this mobo but anyway the price was good so I am planning to build a "baby" gaming Rig as I have some GT 640 +Case&PSU that is laying around.......btw this mobo was in Dell studio XPS435 MT...if anyone have any experience with this mobo your help will be very much appreciated


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> 1150 Xeon on BIOS
> 
> View attachment 104994
> 
> ...



I believe you a very similar CPU as I do...

https://ark.intel.com/products/80917/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1226-v3-8M-Cache-3_30-GHz
https://ark.intel.com/products/80916/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1246-v3-8M-Cache-3_50-GHz

If it's for crunching or just a small home server, brilliant little thing!!  I'd like to get another so I could replace my G3258 I have in my server currently....


----------



## DooM3 (Aug 7, 2018)

Memory on x 58 2133 mhz divisor 8 setting of the bios










Memory on x 58 2400 mhz divider 9 setting of the bios


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2018)

BTW  I used that X58 mobo- DX58M01 with I7 930 & 6Gb ddr3 that I bought cheaply and put them into some older "kinda" cute case in combo with my old ATI 5450 and WD 160gb it´s almost a "baby gaming"machine(need just some decent GPU) and I "flipped"over just after few days on sale...not bad I earn a few bucks and get rid off some of my old hardware that was laying around .....


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 20, 2018)

I found 1366 Motherboard for my Xeon x5670 now. Bought really cheap with haf case, hx850w psu and cooler.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> I found 1366 Motherboard for my Xeon x5670


From the pic it looks like a MSI X58 Pro-e (Ms 7522)


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 20, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> From the pic it looks like a MSI X58 Pro-e (Ms 7522)



it's an 
*P6X58D-E*
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/overview/


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2018)

The MSI X58 series boards are quite good
 I have one and  Caps has had several


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 20, 2018)

Overclocking now. Can't go up to 4.5ghz... 
4.0ghz with 1.32v


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> I found 1366 Motherboard for my Xeon x5670 now. Bought really cheap with haf case, hx850w psu and cooler.
> 
> View attachment 105679View attachment 105680


Nice.


HUSKIE said:


> Overclocking now. Can't go up to 4.5ghz...
> 4.0ghz with 1.32v


That is a good OC and at a reasonable voltage. I'd call it a day and enjoy.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 21, 2018)

There she is.. sitting on cooler master haf case....

f


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> There she is.. sitting on cooler master haf case....
> 
> fView attachment 105700View attachment 105701


Intel's VID max spec is 1.35v for that chip, so you're a healthy level below that maximum.
https://ark.intel.com/products/4792...r-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
You might be able to get 4.1ghz with 1.335v(IIRC that's the next voltage step up for that board) or 1.3425v. But I wouldn't push above 1.35v. However some have and do with no ill effects. I tend to play it safe.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah,  x58 was fun.  But with 15% ipc increase,  and clocks like this at the same voltage,  I'll take my Sandy-e xeon every time...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  x58 was fun.  But with 15% ipc increase,  and clocks like this at the same voltage,  I'll take my Sandy-e xeon every time...


That's a good point. However, that series of CPU's still carry a hefty price tag. 1366 CPU's do not and still provide competitive performance. Thus the fun, novelty and appeal. When the 2011 socket CPU's come down in price, they will likely become the new golden novelty performance platform.


----------



## Japie073 (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone that has experience with LGA 771 boards? I can get a Intel S5000XVN for cheap. Dual E5405's with beefy 6 heatpipe coolers. What wattage power supply do I need for this? Also has a PCI-E x16 slot. Is this board worth it or should I skip it? All will cost me about 50 bucks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2018)

Japie073 said:


> Anyone that has experience with LGA 771 boards? I can get a Intel S5000XVN for cheap. Dual E5405's with beefy 6 heatpipe coolers. What wattage power supply do I need for this? Also has a PCI-E x16 slot. Is this board worth it or should I skip it? All will cost me about 50 bucks.


That's a good price if it all works. I say go for it if you can put it to good use.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 22, 2018)

Finished. Changed the cooler from the previous one to v6gt cooler. Sit the aio rad (gtx 1080)next to Psu.


----------



## Japie073 (Aug 22, 2018)

What kind of power draw can i expect from a setup like that, the guy told me to have atleast a 800w PSU. I feel like that may be overkill. Will a 500w do the trick?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 22, 2018)

Japie073 said:


> What kind of power draw can i expect from a setup like that, the guy told me to have atleast a 800w PSU. I feel like that may be overkill. Will a 500w do the trick?


Really depends of the other components that you have in the Rig,especially the GPU and off course depend how and if you going to OC.....I personally have 500W PSU and my CPU(6 core Xeon E5645)  is OC on 4,1Ghz in combo with GTX 970(OC) and everything working flawlessly......Hmm not sure but if you might asking actually for 771 socket with dual Xeons on it then I don´t have a clue


----------



## DooM3 (Aug 25, 2018)

My little silent


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2018)

DooM3 said:


> My little silent


Are you cooling the Ram?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2018)

Wait a minute, where have you been @Knoxx29?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Wait a minute, where have you been @Knoxx29?



A bit busy because wife is pregnant


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> A bit busy because wife is pregnant


I'm not sure how to answer other than congratulations.


----------



## DooM3 (Aug 25, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you cooling the Ram?



The ram and the *northbridge*  and the pcb of the vga
in case you want to exceed the limits


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## SamirD (Aug 26, 2018)

I just upgraded my HP DL380 G5 from dual 5160s to x5460s.  Not a bad $25 investment:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Xeon-X5460-vs-Intel-Xeon-5160/1297vs1187


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 26, 2018)

DooM3 said:


> The ram and the *northbridge*  and the pcb of the vga
> in case you want to exceed the limits
> 
> View attachment 105891



You should try to improve the timings of the memory and boost the QPI data strap clock (300 MHz above uncore is optimal).


----------



## DooM3 (Aug 26, 2018)

This type of ram work better with relaxed timing, I tried in any case to pull them


with the low voltage on the cpu they give their best performances


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 27, 2018)

You're doing it wrong. The benchmark results appear so good because you're running the uncore (northbridge) around 3600 MHz or above.  The real-time bandwidth is a lot lower than that, and since QPI data strap is lower than uncore, you could face stability issues.

QPI should be higher than uncore, and if that's impossible to achieve, at least try to obtain 1:1 ratio. Since you're running DDR 2400 and above, try to keep DDR voltage below 1.65v and QPI/VTT below 1.35v, as both are deadly to the CPU.

And don't forget to use HCI MemTest with no pagefile to test DDR stability. MemTest86 is bad for checking DDR overclock stability. Prime95 v26.6 custom 512K FFT test  with 75% of RAM combined with LuxMark to test QPI and uncore stability.


----------



## DooM3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> You're doing it wrong. The benchmark results appear so good because you're running the uncore (northbridge) around 3600 MHz or above.  The real-time bandwidth is a lot lower than that, and since QPI data strap is lower than uncore, you could face stability issues.
> 
> QPI should be higher than uncore, and if that's impossible to achieve, at least try to obtain 1:1 ratio. Since you're running DDR 2400 and above, try to keep DDR voltage below 1.65v and QPI/VTT below 1.35v, as both are deadly to the CPU.
> 
> And don't forget to use HCI MemTest with no pagefile to test DDR stability. MemTest86 is bad for checking DDR overclock stability. Prime95 v26.6 custom 512K FFT test  with 75% of RAM combined with LuxMark to test QPI and uncore stability.




In this specific case, I was not looking for stability, but for maximum frequency.

the uncore was set to look for the maximum frequency of memories

however you're right the system broke after a few seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

I gave up on selling my x58 system - decided to stick on my dark rock 3 I had lying around, I'll be overclocking once more and I'll drop some cinebench scores here.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 13, 2018)

Making some progress (in torturing the cpu)

And one question - how are thermals in a custom loop? I wanted to go custom loop one day and I thought I'd put my xeon under a custom loop - are temps excellent vs a 360mm aio?


----------



## chwk5520 (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a Xeon 5520 dual core HP ML350 G6 server I just got and trying to up the performance a bit. So got the PCIe cable to allow 150w video cards and a Asus GTX 560 card. Hooked it up and system blew up .. I suspect a P/S or the Backplane (both I have ordered). Just as a FYI system now does a 5 second cycling boot that never POSTs, anyways. I suspect the used 560 card was the culprit since the wattage should have been within 150w ...perhaps it's shorted. IF I can get the system working again I'm planning to get a gtx1050 which has a rating of 75w, but does require a additional 6 pin power connector. Any advice? (other than it's not worth upgrading).


----------



## SamirD (Sep 23, 2018)

Are you sure you got the right part for that ML350?  The server parts are sometimes very specific and can have issues if you have the wrong one.

Also, servers are picky about video cards and can mess around with other stuff like the i2o.  I find that upgrading the cpus is an easier route to more performance.


----------



## chwk5520 (Sep 23, 2018)

SamirD ... It's already (partially) upgraded ... when I got it, it was a single core with less memory and integrated graphics. I added the 2nd processor, memory and a 8500GT card to test it with ... everything was great. Then I made the mistake of adding too powerful a video card (or a faulty card) and blew the Backplane or power supply, not sure which yet ... or what else was damaged at the same time. Now gotta wait 2 months to get replacement parts from China and hope all is well.


----------



## gizmo613 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey chwk5520, I actually have the same server. I upgraded mine to the x5672 CPU x2 with 48gb of ddr3 ram. I had a r7 250x, Rx 480, gtx 560 ti, gtx 750 ti and currently a gtx 770. It is running fine. You might have a faulty GPU, wrong PCIe cable or you might have plugged it into the wrong slot. I believe there were 2 sockets for the PCI-E cable.

When you get a new psu and backplane, leave the gpu and pci-e cable out. see if it boots.


----------



## chwk5520 (Sep 25, 2018)

gizmo613 ... Sounds like a nice system. No problems running the gtx750ti... doesn't that have a TDW of 180w?. Yes I tossed the gtx560 GPU (got it second/third hand anyways) so trying to keep the wattage lower this time, but keep the performance reasonable. Currently using a I5 system so the dual core will be a upgrade, even with the less powerful E5520's. Perhaps in the future I will upgrade to higher end CPU's and overclock them, but for now getting it to start will be a victory.  I did see two 10 pin ports on the backplane (both unlabeled) so I assumed that since I HAD dual P/S each had it's own connector. Perhaps I plugged into the Primary P/S and with the multiple fans and drives the wattage spiked, or like you said ... a bad GPU.


----------



## gizmo613 (Sep 25, 2018)

Don't think you can overclock on those hp servers. 
The gtx 750ti is only 60w and the gtx 770 is a 230w card. I have 750w for the server plus another 750w for redundancy.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 25, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> Hey chwk5520, I actually have the same server. I upgraded mine to the x5672 CPU x2 with 48gb of ddr3 ram. I had a r7 250x, Rx 480, gtx 560 ti, gtx 750 ti and currently a gtx 770. It is running fine. You might have a faulty GPU, wrong PCIe cable or you might have plugged it into the wrong slot. I believe there were 2 sockets for the PCI-E cable.
> 
> When you get a new psu and backplane, leave the gpu and pci-e cable out. see if it boots.


Wait, how did you get the 770 to work?  Don't those require external power to the gpu?


----------



## gizmo613 (Sep 25, 2018)

A special pcie cable is needed.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you!  Did you lose i2o on it when you added any of the gpus or have any issues with it?


----------



## gizmo613 (Sep 25, 2018)

not sure what i2o does but I did update its firmware to the latest one for the ml350 g6. I had windows 10 installed.


----------



## chwk5520 (Sep 26, 2018)

Say do any of you know for certain the difference between the 2 ten pin connectors on the backplane? I suspect that one is for each of the Hot swap power supplies (assuming both are used). Unfortunately I can't check my theory with a meter until I get my system working again. Which would mean that if you plugged the special PCIe cable into the second one and only used one power supply, there should be no power through the cable? I've downloaded several G6 manuals but other than saying the 10pin is for the 'special cable', they don't actually say which connector or the difference!


----------



## gizmo613 (Sep 26, 2018)

The picture in the manual actually shows the first/top connector being used for the pci-e cable. But yes, it doesn't say what the other connector is used for.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 26, 2018)

chwk5520 said:


> Say do any of you know for certain the difference between the 2 ten pin connectors on the backplane? I suspect that one is for each of the Hot swap power supplies (assuming both are used). Unfortunately I can't check my theory with a meter until I get my system working again. Which would mean that if you plugged the special PCIe cable into the second one and only used one power supply, there should be no power through the cable? I've downloaded several G6 manuals but other than saying the 10pin is for the 'special cable', they don't actually say which connector or the difference!


Having a redundant Power Supply means it should run if one is faulty or removed.
The position of the cable shouldn't matter.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 26, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> not sure what i2o does but I did update its firmware to the latest one for the ml350 g6. I had windows 10 installed.


It's a remote control capability for the server, typically on a dedicated nic or vlan.  Usually this interferes with gpus on some of the older servers of this generation.  (I know it does for sure on the Dell Poweredge 2950 series.)


----------



## Edwired (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey everyone back here for an update been messing with the xeon e5450 eo revision managed to get it upto about 4.37ghz @ 1.336v as i did the cinebench test and got 486cb points still far fetched for my 4.4ghz goal


----------



## lyra (Sep 30, 2018)

What is the difference between the e5450 and the x5450? Specs they seem about the same except their tdps are vastly different. How does that come out in performance? 

Looking to get a xeon to slap in this shuttle xpc sx38p2 pro i found on facebook for peanuts to give to my mate.



chwk5520 said:


> Say do any of you know for certain the difference between the 2 ten pin connectors on the backplane? I suspect that one is for each of the Hot swap power supplies (assuming both are used). Unfortunately I can't check my theory with a meter until I get my system working again. Which would mean that if you plugged the special PCIe cable into the second one and only used one power supply, there should be no power through the cable? I've downloaded several G6 manuals but other than saying the 10pin is for the 'special cable', they don't actually say which connector or the difference!



I actually had one of these servers and used the ten lin connectors for my gpu. They are the 150w outputs for the graphics options they had (i think with a fair bit of certainty) . I used both at the same time with only 1 psu unit in the machine to balance the load across the two 150w outputs. If you get some cables off some dodgey chinese seller make sure to check the wiring as mine came wrong and i had to rewire the 10 pins totally.

I had a 980ti in mine if you where curious. I did have a molex to 8 pin adapter for a while that worked... Just.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2018)

lyra said:


> What is the difference between the e5450 and the x5450? Specs they seem about the same except their tdps are vastly different. How does that come out in performance?



Only thing i see is TDP, X5450 is 120W and Tcase 63c and the E5450 is 80W Tcase 67c


----------



## lyra (Sep 30, 2018)

And with 775 mods its just stick the sticker on, mod the socket and bios updste and its off to the horses yeah?


----------



## Edwired (Sep 30, 2018)

The xeon e5450 is a better cpu for lower electricity bill and x5450 is more power hungry will cost more to run. I been messing around with the e5450 as it was hard modded already no sticker is needed on asus p5q premium trying to find a sweet spot in the bios settings in order to get 4ghz with lower power comsumption with low vcore and low fsb term voltage. Most of the time i was having trouble with freezing and unstable ram timings. But it getting there slowly as i been stressing testing and testing damanding cpu and ram based games to iron out the issues. I would keep a log of details in order which settings i changed


----------



## lyra (Sep 30, 2018)

So no real performance difference between the e5450 and the x5450?


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 30, 2018)

You can add X3370 to that Xeon group confusion (they all have the same performance/MHz).
However I reached 4,428GHz with mine (AIO)  [I used 16GB of DDR3...].
It's 492 in R15 Multi.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 30, 2018)

That some speed for the cpu you got going. What cpu did you use?  As we are like 8 point between us on cinebench r15


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 30, 2018)

I used X3370.
Why ?
Because it's good for one thing X5450/E5450 can't do...




It's X48 chipset compatible (without any mods) 
Above setting is good enough for 5 passes (6-th one failed) in IntelBurnTest at Very High preset (Max. temp on cores 85C)  :



I modified my AIO since that test, so now I probably could get a bit lower temps.
Side note : I got 1 point in R15 multi test, for every MHz in Real FSB Bus speed


----------



## Sysopsub (Sep 30, 2018)

(My first post: )

Just a small question: what is the reason to get a (supposedly) reliable Xeon system and then overload it? If the backplane (motherboard) has been fried, I would scrap the system. I'd hesitate to even salvage parts from it as they may be damaged, too. (I can't discard old working hardware, really really old hardware, but I will ditch whatever causes malfunctions.)

In case you are not aware: An ML350 G6 does not have wired PCIe x16. https://support.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01713311
Edit: same for DPE 2950.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 1, 2018)

What cant the x/e5450 do that the x3370 can do? As i notices the x3370 is 15 watt higher than the e5450. As well that alot of voltage to run x3370 i wonder how much power that cpu is using in full tilt.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 1, 2018)

They can't work in X38/X48 motherboards. 
X33x0 series can


----------



## Edwired (Oct 1, 2018)

I knew about the x38 and x48 dont support the x/e5450 chips at all. As the e5450 i have the vid on it shows 1.113v according to hwinfo and with a mild overclock 3.6ghz running it 1.136v full tilt temps are below 48c on as it getting colder at the moment in the night not sure about the room temp. As in idle state core 1 read 23c core 2/3 reading between 15/16c and core 4 20c which is pretty good may have to lap the ihs one of the days when i get a chance to level out the temps. What you think of that


----------



## SamirD (Oct 1, 2018)

lyra said:


> So no real performance difference between the e5450 and the x5450?


Nope, really just that tdp on the surface.  Although I'm sure there's more to it under the hood:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Xeon-E5450-vs-Intel-Xeon-X5450/1236vs1296



agent_x007 said:


> You can add X3370 to that Xeon group confusion (they all have the same performance/MHz).
> However I reached 4,428GHz with mine (AIO)  [I used 16GB of DDR3...].
> It's 492 in R15 Multi.


Yeah, the 775 xeons were interesting for sure:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compar...on-X5450-vs-Intel-Xeon-X3370/1236vs1296vs1285

And the q9650 and x3370 were basically the same except in terms of release date:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Xeon-X3370-vs-Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9650/1285vs1050


----------



## lyra (Oct 1, 2018)

Ooof the x3370 costs the same as what i paid for my x5672. I think ill go for the x/e5450 as they are a fifth the price and i dont mind tinkering. Out the box x38 support isn't worth that much to me as this is to be a sub 100 quid computer for my mate


----------



## Edwired (Oct 1, 2018)

Im sure you can get asus p5q series boards for less than 100 bobs but there a board that support the e5450 which i think is a foxconn g33 not too sure of which version. It took the e5450 without a microcode as  the foxconn g33 had no overclock features at all if you arent into overclocking


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Im sure you can get asus p5q series boards for less than 100 bobs


100 Bobs = £5


----------



## Edwired (Oct 1, 2018)

I know it sounds funny i meant like 100 euro, dollars or any other currencies


----------



## lyra (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah i guessed bloody dorsetknob living up to his name again  i wanna make the whole thing for a hundred quid so yeah. Found an old x38 shuttle xpc prima for 35 quid as a base


----------



## Edwired (Oct 2, 2018)

Throw up a few pictures to see what your build be like


----------



## lyra (Oct 2, 2018)

Will do when its done, picking it up tomorrow. Then gotta get a xeon and gpu. Im not showing my main. Its showing age and lazy rebuilds (i seem to need to fully troubleshoot it every time i sneeze in the same room as it. Mobo is dodgey.) gonna get a 7870 off a mate for it  lets hope it wont get tooo choked off lol


----------



## chwk5520 (Oct 3, 2018)

Re: sysopsub

"Just a small question: what is the reason to get a (supposedly) reliable Xeon system and then overload it? "
The Whole point is to get more performance, otherwise it's just a old obsolete system.

"If the backplane (motherboard) has been fried, I would scrap the system. I'd hesitate to even salvage parts from it as they may be damaged, too. (I can't discard old working hardware, really really old hardware, but I will ditch whatever causes malfunctions.)"
Firstly on the ML350 G6 the Systemboard and Backplane are two separate boards ... the backplane is a P/S controller and mostly controls the P/S hotswap functions. Additionally you can't ditch parts until you're sure which parts are the faulty ones (unless you have a full schematic with power out test point locations) So that means you have to swap parts until you find the fault.

"In case you are not aware: An ML350 G6 does not have wired PCIe x16. "
That's interesting .... since I have one.... and then a bunch of x8 slots
(Page 81 of HP 'ML350 G6-Service_Manual_59-107-001.pdf' shows a picture of the System Board and labels item 20 as ... 'Slot 4 PCIe2 x16 (8, 4, 2, 1) 75W +EXT 75W4'


----------



## Edwired (Oct 3, 2018)

What way is the motherboard been dodgy?  Yea i did a few updates on my asus p5q premium added a few little heatsinks on some chips and added i think 60mm fan and 40mm fan both are wired together on the northbridge to shove more cool air through the fins and one little nvidia gs 8400 fan blowing on the southbridge. I know it abit overkill on the amount of fans i have running in the case but more cooling is better than overheating  i post up some pictures when i get a chance


----------



## chwk5520 (Oct 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if Hot swap P/S like the HP 511778-001 / 506822-001 / etc can be tested for basic function outside of a system? I know that if you power it up outside the system the fan turns on automatically (although it's very quiet). But I can't recall if the green power light on the P/S also lights up, or if it's only lit when inserted or only lighted when actively being used (running system). Sadly I never paid attention to that when my system was working, and now I'm just trying to avoid testing with a bad P/S.

Oh and update wise ... I got a replacement P/S and backplane, installed both and still have the same 3-5 second power cycling happening (spins up fans, then powers down, spins up fans, powers down) for 4-5 times then gives up. It's like it tries to power up, but runs out of steam. So I'm fairly certain the replacement backplane is working (the odds of two backplanes being bad in the same way are unlikely). Which leaves me pondering the functionality of the replacement P/S (from eBay).

Addendum to my post above:  Found the way to test HP P/S outside of server to verify functionality. I have yet to test this method myself, but have found numerous sources that echo the same solution as pictured... in case anyone is interested.


----------



## lyra (Oct 3, 2018)

I toasted my g6. Was trying to get a standard 3 pin fan to not give me fan errors. When measuring with a multimeter i slipped and it went pop. Was power cycling and giving me a psu error light. I had a spare psu to slot in but no change. Perhaps its similar for yoy? Tbh id just get another one. They are pretty cheap if you search properly. I got mind for 40 quid


----------



## chwk5520 (Oct 3, 2018)

Lyra ...

Unfortunately server systems are a lot less common in my area ... paid 200 cad for mine (which is about 120 quid), but assuming I can get it working again for not too much more it'll be worth it. Very tempting to toss in the towel, but since I am amassing a nice collection of spare parts eventually I'll have enough to build a second system. LOL


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

I couldn't help myself and bought something I shouldn't have...



Will put these in my SR-2 at some point and see how they do


----------



## lyra (Oct 3, 2018)

View attachment DSC_0015.JPGView attachment DSC_0016.JPG

New computer day today! Its the x48 one not the x38 one so yay 

Instantly gutted the optical drive for more cooler space


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2018)

phill said:


> I couldn't help myself and bought something I shouldn't have...
> 
> View attachment 107967
> 
> Will put these in my SR-2 at some point and see how they do


They should serve you well.



lyra said:


> View attachment 107987View attachment 107988
> 
> New computer day today! Its the x48 one not the x38 one so yay
> 
> Instantly gutted the optical drive for more cooler space


Looks nice. I'd put a nice GPU in it though. A lot of the 1050's out there will fit nicely into that space.


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> They should serve you well.



I look forward to seeing if they run much cooler or hotter than the X5650's currently sitting in it.. It'll be a little faster for sure, but when crunching it's not so much the speed that's important to me really...  But I look forward to testing them out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2018)

phill said:


> I look forward to seeing if they run much cooler or hotter than the X5650's currently sitting in it.. It'll be a little faster for sure, but when crunching it's not so much the speed that's important to me really...  But I look forward to testing them out


In that case, you're going to get an increase in performance while maintaining about the same temps.


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

They are under water, so I'll be very interested in seeing what they hold at and how level the heat spreader is to how different/far out the temps are!   I also wonder how much more power they may or may not use as well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2018)

phill said:


> They are under water, so I'll be very interested in seeing what they hold at and how level the heat spreader is to how different/far out the temps are!


My 2 cents? Not much if anything.


phill said:


> I also wonder how much more power they may or may not use as well


The 5650's and 5675's are both 95w parts, so again, I think not much of a difference if any.

So you've effectively bought yourself a bump in performance x 2. Depending on how much you paid, you may have got a good deal.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2018)

phill said:


> I look forward to seeing if they run much cooler or hotter than the X5650's currently sitting in it.. It'll be a little faster for sure, but when crunching it's not so much the speed that's important to me really...  But I look forward to testing them out



I have 10 X5675 ( used for Crunching ) i remember paying 1000€+, they are great CPUs, i remember mine using low voltages for 4.5GHZ and 4.7GHz + temps were amazing on Air.


----------



## lyra (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah getting a 7870 and an x5450 for it and  new cooler if i can get the holes to line up


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2018)

lyra said:


> Yeah getting a 7870


Keep the PSU in mind. Not likely to handle the wattage a 7870 will need. It'll be a much better idea to match it up with a more power efficient GPU like a 1030 or 1050. A 1060 is likely to work as well.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Keep the PSU in mind. Not likely to handle the wattage a 7870 will need. It'll be a much better idea to match it up with a more power efficient GPU like a 1030 or 1050. A 1060 is likely to work as well.


TDP is a little high but with an undervolt it should befine, I'd recommend getting a newer PSU though


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> TDP is a little high but with an undervolt it should befine, I'd recommend getting a newer PSU though


With that case, the PSU options are limited as it is an ITX form-factor. It would be great to find a good PSU, but it'll be pricey. The better option is to go with an inexpensive GPU that fit's within the wattage limits of the PSU in question.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> With that case, the PSU options are limited as it is an ITX form-factor. It would be great to find a good PSU, but it'll be pricey. The better option is to go with an inexpensive GPU that fit's within the wattage limits of the PSU in question.


Maybe something like you already mentioned, a 1050-low powered 1060, or a 960


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Maybe something like you already mentioned, a 1050-low powered 1060, or a 960


I'd not recommend the 960(145w) as it's quite a bit more power hungry than a 1050(75w)/1060(110W).


----------



## lyra (Oct 4, 2018)

A 750ti was my original idea, im going for the 7870 cause i can get one cheaper than a 750ti. Its got a 500w power supply in it so a 7870 shoukd just about fit in in. If not well oh well 750ti it will be then

Also dunno why my message sent so late. Im pretty sure i sent that with the pictures


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> My 2 cents? Not much if anything.
> 
> The 5650's and 5675's are both 95w parts, so again, I think not much of a difference if any.
> 
> So you've effectively bought yourself a bump in performance x 2. Depending on how much you paid, you may have got a good deal.



I'll report back when I get 5 minutes to check up on the setup   Since I'm going from a pair of X5650's, I can't imagine I'll notice much but instead of 2 x 2.67Ghz I'll have 2 x 3.06Ghz...  Plus then some overclocking, it'll be fun  
I paid just under £65 for the pair of the CPUs, which I didn't think was bad as the X5680's were about £85 and then the X5690's were £150..  



Knoxx29 said:


> I have 10 X5675 ( used for Crunching ) i remember paying 1000€+, they are great CPUs, i remember mine using low voltages for 4.5GHZ and 4.7GHz + temps were amazing on Air.



I definitely don't have 10 of them and I certainly didn't pay £1000 for them all either lol   I think the 4 x L5640's I paid about £60 and then these X5675's where as mentioned above under £65..  Bargain prices if I'm honest   36 cores and 72 threads for not much cash at all


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2018)

lyra said:


> A 750ti was my original idea, im going for the 7870 cause i can get one cheaper than a 750ti. Its got a 500w power supply in it so a 7870 shoukd just about fit in in. If not well oh well 750ti it will be then


Between those two, the 750ti is a 60w part vs the 7870 at 170w. While the 7870 performs better, that's a ton of power usage. Still, if you're sure the PSU is quality then go for it and have fun!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't wait to receive my new laptop - (hint: It's a clevo x7200, and I paid £210 posted - insane right?)


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I can't wait to receive my new laptop - (hint: It's a clevo x7200, and I paid £210 posted - insane right?)


So what Xeon has the previous owner fitted in place of the I7 it shipped with


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> So what Xeon has the previous owner fitted in place of the I7 it shipped with


It's got a x5650 - And at £210 it was a steal, only downside is the fact it's got 4gb ram and the power cord has some electrical tape over it but it works. I ordered it today and it's going to come in around a week. For £210 I can't complain at all.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I can't wait to receive my new laptop - (hint: It's a clevo x7200, and I paid £210 posted - insane right?)


How did you manage that????? Those are rarer than 6GHZ 8700Ks.....
Shame the can only handle up to dual 680M's
I have almost all of the later models (P377SMA P570WM P870TM1)


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Between those two, the 750ti is a 60w part vs the 7870 at 170w. While the 7870 performs better, that's a ton of power usage. Still, if you're sure the PSU is quality then go for it and have fun!


A decent 500W will be more than enough for a 7870, I've run a 7950 + OC'ed i7 920 on a fairly poor 480W (Dual +12V rail) and it managed okay unless I ran P95 & furmark at the same time. 

Though I will say a 1050 pairs very nicely with the 775/771 stuff. Mind I now have 2x X5460's @ 3.8GHz which are quite a bit faster in benches and games than the E5420's @ 3GHz


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> How did you manage that????? Those are rarer than 6GHZ 8700Ks.....


God knows, I often snoop around ebay UK and gumtree and scope out some good deals, I was actually looking for a laptop for sixth form, well it turned out to be rather different than what I was expecting, It was originally £230 posted however when I went to order it the next day the seller dropped it to £210 - he mentioned it was purchased new and has no damage to it other than missing screws for the x bracket, he happily included both 480ms with it, and it's a shame it can only take up to a 680m otherwise i'd be a serious beast, to be fair I've never had a deal this good since I scored 32gb ddr4 2400mhz for around £100 before the ram craze

EDIT: Before I purchased it - I did check seller feedback and it was a genuine seller - so it wasn't a scam which was excellent, the seller had messaged me 10 minutes ago telling me he had lost one of the mesh underneath covers and wanted to be honest and attached an image, so luckily it isn't one of those ebay sellers ripping people off with scams.

Upon receiving it I'll start with some cool pics and some benchmarks + overclocking : )



king of swag187 said:


> Shame the can only handle up to dual 680M's


What about this? 







I've got plenty of 560 ti's spare so I could run a egpu or won't it work?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> God knows, I often snoop around ebay UK and gumtree and scope out some good deals, I was actually looking for a laptop for sixth form, well it turned out to be rather different than what I was expecting, It was originally £230 posted however when I went to order it the next day the seller dropped it to £210 - he mentioned it was purchased new and has no damage to it other than missing screws for the x bracket, he happily included both 480ms with it, and it's a shame it can only take up to a 680m otherwise i'd be a serious beast, to be fair I've never had a deal this good since I scored 32gb ddr4 2400mhz for around £100 before the ram craze
> 
> EDIT: Before I purchased it - I did check seller feedback and it was a genuine seller - so it wasn't a scam which was excellent, the seller had messaged me 10 minutes ago telling me he had lost one of the mesh underneath covers and wanted to be honest and attached an image, so luckily it isn't one of those ebay sellers ripping people off with scams.
> 
> ...


You should be able to run an eGPU, but only at x1 2.0, and the 480M is based of the same 560 time core I think. Again, congrats on this steal. You also might be able to run dual 780m's, but you'd be approaching total power limit, unless you have dual bricks or the beefy 780W PSU. Lol my P870TM1 reach's 500w+ when doing heavy OC and both 1080's and 8700K, my P377SMA is much quiter and cooler with a 4930MX and dual 1070's.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> You also might be able to run dual 780m


Is that possible? Sounds good. 


king of swag187 said:


> unless you have dual bricks or the beefy 780W PSU


Unfortunately this one only has a single PSU


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Is that possible? Sounds good.
> 
> Unfortunately this one only has a single PSU


I have no clue, but machines of that era seem to stop at 680ms, only a few can go up to a 780M (HP 8740W, M17X R2?) due to BIOS limitations, and none to 10series to not having an eDP enabled screen
Might want to check NTBK Review Forums


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2018)

note the Wilki 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clevo_x7200
Soon after its release, it was reported[_by whom?_] certain X7200/NP7280 configurations under heavy use  would cause the power supply unit (PSU) to cut out, switching the power to the laptop's battery.[_citation needed_] In order to prevent the problem, Clevo developed a power connecting bridge so two PSUs could be used in tandem to provide the necessary power to the system, thus preventing the PSU from a fault.[_citation needed_]


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Clevo developed a power connecting bridge


Which is almost impossible to find in the UK


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Which is almost impossible to find in the UK


Sometime you just have to go to the manafacture 
If it needs it (not saying it does) then its that or ebay international / Alibaba


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Sometime you just have to go to the manafacture


Never mind, I found one https://www.lps-gopower.org/power-c...2lNsR4-lkGXiuD4QHnYercbhw-Um6y9gaAlY9EALw_wcB at £56.80 it's a bit steep, Guess I'll go without it since I'll end up spending more on the psu and converters than I did on the laptop


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Sometime you just have to go to the manafacture
> If it needs it (not saying it does) then its that or ebay international / Alibaba


Clevo is the ODM (the manufacturer the chassis and other parts) but don't sell them. Your best bet is seeing if you can find a MSI splitter or buy one from a laptop boutique service (Eurocom is a big one)


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2018)

phill said:


> L5640's



The L5640 were the first Xeons i used for Crunching.



phill said:


> I certainly didn't pay £1000 for them all either and if I'm honest  36 cores and 72 threads for not much cash at all



Nowadays you get the Xeons for almost nothing but a few years ago it wasn't the same


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Your best bet is seeing if you can find a MSI splitter


Any links to what it looks like or what it's called? I can't seem to find any


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

I thought you already said you had found one
https://www.lps-gopower.org/power-c...2lNsR4-lkGXiuD4QHnYercbhw-Um6y9gaAlY9EALw_wcB


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> I thought you already said you had found one
> https://www.lps-gopower.org/power-c...2lNsR4-lkGXiuD4QHnYercbhw-Um6y9gaAlY9EALw_wcB


Well at £56.80 it doesn't seem to be worth it at all, will I even need 2 psus for it?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Well at £56.80 it doesn't seem to be worth it at all, will I even need 2 psus for it?


Yes, and thats a very good price. You shouldn't need dual PSU's if just running a single 480M


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Yes, and thats a very good price. You shouldn't need dual PSU's if just running a single 480M


Guess I'll pass it for now, if this laptop actually ran 9xx series laptop gpus I would've bought it however clevo decided not to support them.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Guess I'll pass it for now, if this laptop actually ran 9xx series laptop gpus I would've bought it however clevo decided not to support them.


Its not Clevo's fault, the BIOS would literally need to be rewritten to support them. And again, this is a 7 year old laptop, and even if were only a few years old, Clevo doesn't confirm support, only Eurocom does as I recall


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Its not Clevo's fault, the BIOS would literally need to be rewritten to support them. And again, this is a 7 year old laptop, and even if were only a few years old, Clevo doesn't confirm support, only Eurocom does as I recall


I guess so, however 1366 cpus are perfectly capable of handling 9 series cards, It's a shame nobody who had that skill had already rewritten it and put it online, but I guess I'll just use a egpu when I need the mobile gpu power.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I guess so, however 1366 cpus are perfectly capable of handling 9 series cards, It's a shame nobody who had that skill had already rewritten it and put it online, but I guess I'll just use a egpu when I need the mobile gpu power.


Again, its not the CPU itself, its the motherboard. It is a shame to see such power wasted on only 680m's I agree, and a eGPU is likely to be bottlenecked by the bandwith, but I wish you luck


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Again, its not the CPU itself


I was just mentioning the fact that xeons are exceptionally capable, I can't wait to receive it and I see how bad the bottleneck is by using my x5650 desktop.


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The L5640 were the first Xeons i used for Crunching.
> 
> Nowadays you get the Xeons for almost nothing but a few years ago it wasn't the same



That's why now when I see them I'm so tempted in buying them!!  Monster performance for not masses of cash..  Yes power consumption is high, but meh   That's what my solar panels take care of


----------



## Edwired (Oct 5, 2018)

Just updating that i got e5450 to 4ghz @ 1.184v idle, full load 1.192v, pll 1.66v, feb term 1.22v, dram 2.06v, nb 1.38v. Timings are first sub 5-5-5-15-4-50-13-4 second sub 7-5-5-4-5-4-7, third sub 21-5-1-6-6. Running with 4x 2gb gskill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk. It running stable and i can run tt isle of man pretty smooth from ssd no stuttering and if i run the same game from a regular hard drive i get slowdown and stuttering which tells me the regular hard drive cant keep up with the data on parts of the game during a race. I been reading the ram spd spec all wrong before where i used to put the trfc (trc) at 70 this only useful for overclocking the ram pass 1066mhz. Now trfc (trc) 50 im already after seen a big gain in performance. According to aida64 cache and memory benchmark im getting memory read 11525mb/s, write 9295mb/s, copy 9745mb/s latency 73.5ns all this running dram:fsb 5:6 @ 1068mhz

Next is to push the asus gtx 750 ti oc with bios mods with faster core and memory speed to see where i get to max it out without crashing or artifacting


----------



## SamirD (Oct 5, 2018)

chwk5520 said:


> "In case you are not aware: An ML350 G6 does not have wired PCIe x16. "
> That's interesting .... since I have one.... and then a bunch of x8 slots
> (Page 81 of HP 'ML350 G6-Service_Manual_59-107-001.pdf' shows a picture of the System Board and labels item 20 as ... 'Slot 4 PCIe2 x16 (8, 4, 2, 1) 75W +EXT 75W4'


I think he meant that while it's got a x16 connector, it's only x8.  But gpuz would tell us the truth behind that once a gpu is installed. 



phill said:


> I couldn't help myself and bought something I shouldn't have...
> 
> View attachment 107967
> 
> Will put these in my SR-2 at some point and see how they do


Nice!   My Dell R410 would love that pair. 



phill said:


> I look forward to seeing if they run much cooler or hotter than the X5650's currently sitting in it.. It'll be a little faster for sure, but when crunching it's not so much the speed that's important to me really...  But I look forward to testing them out


You should definitely feel it to be a bit faster since the single thread performance is faster:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Xeon-X5675-vs-Intel-Xeon-X5650/1309vs1304


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2018)

X5675 at 4.5GHZ/4.8GHz are monsters


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> X5675 at 4.5GHZ/4.8GHz are monsters



I'll see if I can push them a little further if I can


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2018)

phill said:


> I'll see if I can push them a little further if I can



If you got good overclockable one for sure.


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

I will post my findings when I get them put into the board  

What do you think a decent CPU will do clock/vcore wise?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I guess so, however 1366 cpus are perfectly capable of handling 9 series cards


Actually, Socket 1366 cards handle the GTX 10x0 series cards just fine. I'm betting that my incoming RTX 2080 will have no issues, though it will be interesting to see of the 2080 is bottlenecked by my X5680. At low res(below 1080p) my Xeon is the bottleneck. At 1080p it depends on the game. At 1440p the GTX1080 is the bottleneck. It will be interesting to see how this Xeon will handle an RTX 2080. It might be time to go back to Socket 2011. If that happens I'll be staying with a Xeon.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, Socket 1366 cards handle the GTX 10x0 series cards just fine


Of course, but it's an absolute pain to see that the clevo is limited by the BIOS to dictate what I could upgrade to. I'm not using my x58 platform much these days. That xeon overclocked is a monster, I had mine at 4.62ghz (x5650) with 1.55v under a 360mm eisbaer and it was hitting 72c max - These cpus are dirt cheap to replace too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Of course, but it's an absolute pain to see that the clevo is limited by the BIOS to dictate what I could upgrade to. I'm not using my x58 platform much these days. That xeon overclocked is a monster, I had mine at 4.62ghz (x5650) with 1.55v under a 360mm eisbaer and it was hitting 72c max - These cpus are dirt cheap to replace too.


Heck, I don't OC mine and it's still plenty for my GTX1080 at high res.


----------



## lyra (Oct 6, 2018)

X5672 bottlenecks a 980ti in withcher 1 4k max settings in vizima lmao. 

I expect in something like SOTTR a westmere xeon will let a 20x0 card eat


----------



## SamirD (Oct 6, 2018)

lyra said:


> X5672 bottlenecks a 980ti in withcher 1 4k max settings in vizima lmao.
> 
> I expect in something like SOTTR a westmere xeon will let a 20x0 card eat


What about dual xeon setups?  Would they give cards enough breathing room?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 6, 2018)

SamirD said:


> What about dual xeon setups?  Would they give cards enough breathing room?


The amount of cores is too much, so likely not


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 6, 2018)

SamirD said:


> What about dual xeon setups?  Would they give cards enough breathing room?


Probably not because 99% of the games still depend much more on the IPC



SamirD said:


> I think he meant that while it's got a x16 connector, it's only x8.  But gpuz would tell us the truth behind that once a gpu is installed.
> 
> Nice!   My Dell R410 would love that pair.
> 
> ...




All 32nm 6-core Westmere Xeons are basically the same CPU´s only difference is the multiplier and their stock speeds....sometimes lowers stocked speed CPU´s on good boards after OC can reach better speeds then others...


----------



## lyra (Oct 6, 2018)

Well what i was trying to highlight it it all depends. Blah blah single core, multi core, optimisation, type of load, you all know the crack. Dual xeons would only help if extra cores could be leveraged. Like witcher 1 uses no more than one core so F


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2018)

SamirD said:


> What about dual xeon setups? Would they give cards enough breathing room?



I used for 6 months one of my SR-2 Classified with 2 x Xeon X5690 overclocked at 4.7GHz with my Evga 1080 Classified and honestly i never had any problems


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I used for 6 months one of my SR-2 Classified with 2 x Xeon X5690 overclocked at 4.7GHz with my Evga 1080 Classified and honestly i never had any problems


Thats awesome machine BTW....but to be honest any of these 6 core Xeons(single)OC on that speed(4,7Ghz) will have more or less same results in games.......


----------



## Edwired (Oct 6, 2018)

I can understand the clevo x7200 bios would be limited for the 680m graphic card upgrade but im sure theres someone on the internet have done some sort of bios modding to upgrade to a better graphic card. I did have a laptop one time before cant remember what make it was i did try to upgrade the graphic card by driver inf mod by editing the device id and it kinda hard to explain how i did it it kinda worked for abit but when i installed the driver the operating system just refused to work with the graphic card. This was about 6 years ago. If you could check what chipset the clevo x7200 is using im sure theres more info on the internet about the limit of the chipset


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 6, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I can understand the clevo x7200 bios would be limited for the 680m graphic card upgrade but im sure theres someone on the internet have done some sort of bios modding to upgrade to a better graphic card. I did have a laptop one time before cant remember what make it was i did try to upgrade the graphic card by driver inf mod by editing the device id and it kinda hard to explain how i did it it kinda worked for abit but when i installed the driver the operating system just refused to work with the graphic card. This was about 6 years ago. If you could check what chipset the clevo x7200 is using im sure theres more info on the internet about the limit of the chipset


Nope, it would require a literal rewriting of the BIOS, and this is one of the rarest machines in the world unfortunately. What you're talking about is driver.inf modding, I know as I have had to due it for a majority of my machines


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Nope, it would require a literal rewriting of the BIOS, and this is one of the rarest machines in the world unfortunately. What you're talking about is driver.inf modding, I know as I have had to due it for a majority of my machines


TIme for me to learn how to write a bios


----------



## SamirD (Oct 6, 2018)

Check the bios-mods.com forum for bios mods--those guys are wizards.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

SamirD said:


> Check the bios-mods.com forum for bios mods--those guys are wizards.


Thanks for the heads up - Guess I could make a request there, however it's unlikely that'll work and I don't even have a 9xx series mobile gpu unfortunately.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Just updating that i got e5450 to 4ghz @ 1.184v idle, full load 1.192v, pll 1.66v, feb term 1.22v, dram 2.06v, nb 1.38v. Timings are first sub 5-5-5-15-4-50-13-4 second sub 7-5-5-4-5-4-7, third sub 21-5-1-6-6. Running with 4x 2gb gskill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk.


What is your Performance Level (can be checked under MemSet 4.1) ?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2018)

My performance level is 8 any lower it wont boot as it set manually and my digital multimeter packed in as it kept rising voltages reading i thought i had another one laying about but cant find it



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Thanks for the heads up - Guess I could make a request there, however it's unlikely that'll work and I don't even have a 9xx series mobile gpu unfortunately.


I dunno about the 9600m that i have in the acer aspire 6935g is that older than the 9xxm model?

Also found some interesting info about mxm card to pcie x16 adaptor 
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Euroc...-your-desktop-with-a-laptop-GPU.241042.0.html


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Also found some interesting info about mxm card to pcie x16 adaptor


Thing is that's for a desktop unfortunately, a 980m for example will not run in  this clevo x7200 because of the EC apparently - basically thermal management and others are saying the entire BIOS would literally need rewriting


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2018)

Would u know what bios model is in the clevo? I suppose just bios mod the 680m to overclock it more lol


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Would u know what bios model is in the clevo? I suppose just bios mod the 680m to overclock it more lol


The model I've got in the post has 2 480m's - It's estimated to come on the 10th of October, that's when it's overclocking time.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2018)

There a page about bios mods for the x7200 https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thr...-BIOS-MODS-With-Unlocked-Overclocking-Options


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> There a page about bios mods for the x7200


Yep - I've already got that bookmarked ; ) that bios mod is for unlocking the overclock options for the cpu as the stock one didn't allow it.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2018)

Only question is can the laptop psu can handle it when it been overclocked


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Only question is can the laptop psu can handle it when it been overclocked


Nope, at least with dual 480ms, The psu is around 300w - I'm going to use 1 480m when overclocking to prevent shut offs.

I am considering going dual psu for the laptop however it's hard to justify the cost - £56 for the adapter and £89 ish for a second psu and my main priority is really getting more crunching power - looking at xeon's particularly the ES ones atm - still gotta save though.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2018)

Yea it just mental of the cost of the adaptor and psu. Im sure theres some kind of mod using the power supply from a decktop then using some sort of voltage control that can dial the voltage and amp to the correct level like a bench power supply that would overcome the laptop psu problem


----------



## Edwired (Oct 8, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> What is your Performance Level (can be checked under MemSet 4.1) ?


Why you wanted to know about the performance level?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 8, 2018)

Because it tells me how much you pushed your chipset 
Or how efficient your RAM is being utilised.
Lower = Better.
"8" is a good value for high FSB and high DRAM frequency (not low enough for stability to require massive volts, and not high enough for perf. to suffer).
Depends on board and memory configuration (if you can stabilise it).


----------



## Edwired (Oct 8, 2018)

As the ram is 1068mhz by the bios and cpuid is stating 534mhz and the dram/fsb ratio 5/6 as im not overclocking the rams just yet. I did mess about with the ram freq about 3 weeks ago i mananged to boot to bios with 1200mhz but i was only testing to see how high it can go before i can settle for performance and stability


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 8, 2018)

To be honest, unless you can do it without DRAM/NB voltage increase, it's not worth it.
Also, "locking" yourself to high memory speed is a bad idea for CPU OC'ing (since you can't move RAM without some sort of CPU frequency change).
Like you said, first try to set for max. FSB and max. CPU frequency (with Vcore and temps you are fine with).
Only then try to tweak RAM settings. Even with locked FSB, you can change RAM frequency (multipliers/dividers will prevent those changes from affecting CPU frequency).

PS. You can change/force a Performance level via Transaction Booster (if anyone is interested in how to change it).


----------



## Edwired (Oct 8, 2018)

By the time the fsb i got to was 479mhz but i noticed that the ram divider will start to run out of options which ends up 1:1 as the last resort really. If i keep the 5:6 and overclock the ram i would get as high 1150mhz and loosing up all the timings and some voltages bumps it could be stable for an hour before it freak out like appications crashing and games be stuttering and crashing to desktop. But im only learning as i go


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

It been quiet here is everyone ok lately?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 10, 2018)

Aye.
Many things to do, but so little time...


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

Yea same here just after ordering a new dmm as mine packed in kept reading higher voltage reading. The dmm i got is richmeter rm102 it have temperature option which is handy for checking air and heat source reading


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 10, 2018)

Edwired said:


> t been quiet here is everyone ok lately?


Nowhere near quiet ; ) people have stuff to do and I'm preparing to overclock my clevo x7200 laptop - doing the final windows update etc then it's overclocking time.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice i say the laptop is a heavy b@$&h lol sure looking forward to see the results


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hit a wall, No bclk in the "oc" bios mod AND intel XTU is greyed out everything and not allowing vcore adjustment etc, RIP overclocking since setfsb won't have any headroom without a bigger voltage.

RIP actually overclocking the x5650 in this x7200 - looks like I need a unlocked multiplier cpu?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

Ok sounds like something is missing in the bios or the cpu is half supported to run in overclock state but then again i think the clevo x7200 never intended to run xeon in the first place. Find a supported cpu and reflash the bios to confirm that the overclock features are available and see what happens next. Is all the extentions available via cpuid?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm wondering if it's ram - it allows me to oc using a tool called setfsb, there is no vcore adjustment available, this x5650 is bclk only so It probably won't show up with intel xtu anyways probably. finding a "supported cpu" will be fun since I don't want to downgrade.

Tried to get it to 3.1 using set fsb but it bluescreened, I guess it may be the ram that can't handle it.

Time to save for a 980x for this laptop (maybe)


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

I did see the i7 core X 990 on ebay for about €200 to €260 including postage. What suprise me was the 130w tdp no wonder why the dual psu was considered for that cleveo x7200. I think the x model cpu would be more unlocked than the locked model. I can see where clevo tried to stop people from overclocking


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 10, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I did see the i7 core X 990 on ebay for about €200 to €260 including postage.


Here in the UK we have cex - £120 for a tested 980x and 2yrs warranty, a 990x is £170 there though. I'm going to consider it however I'm going to find it hard to justify the price since I'm still saving for tons of other hardware I'd use.

Update: @Edwired was right.
Found this on the internet - looks like it's locked to extreme edition only cpus.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

I say time to sell a few things i know the cpu is nearly the price you paid for the clevo x7200 then the bridge adaptor and second psu i would say it abit like a money pit as you wont get the money back when it sold on to someone else. I knew about the extreme editions cpu would be recommend for overclocking but the prices were sky high but it down to the bios and motherboard if it allows the overclocking. But i still think if a bios editor like the delidded site for 771 to 775 mod would kinda gives an idea but i dont know if theres any sort like above be available for bios modding the clevo x7200 to properly run the xeon cpu



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Here in the UK we have cex - £120 for a tested 980x and 2yrs warranty, a 990x is £170 there though. I'm going to consider it however I'm going to find it hard to justify the price since I'm still saving for tons of other hardware I'd use.
> 
> Update: @Edwired was right.
> Found this on the internet - looks like it's locked to extreme edition only cpus.
> View attachment 108402


I dunno if you found this link
http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...7280-overclocking-undervolting-thread.550751/


----------



## Gumby (Oct 10, 2018)

I picked these servers up on Craigslist a few months ago for free. Very clean machines. Added Usb 3.0 cards and R5240's to both. The Dell is my backup server with 2x 3TB raid 1's. I had to change Perc controller to an H700 to use 3TB drives.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

Any pictures


----------



## Gumby (Oct 10, 2018)

They reside in my garage as the noise is a bit to much for the wife.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

The size of it it massive if the noise is too loud time for sound proofing the walls and anti viberating foam on the fans or change them for quieter fans lol


----------



## Gumby (Oct 10, 2018)

Ya lol. Well she likes loud movies and music but fans not so much.
I cannot complain for free. Both came with 2 SAS drives Hp has 73GB drives and the Dell has 127GB drives.
The Hp I let my son use to do game backups on. I added one of my 4 bay hd boxes to the usb 3.0 port that has 4 1TB drives and using Storage spaces as a Parity Pool so he has 2.5TB of space


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 10, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'm wondering if it's ram - it allows me to oc using a tool called setfsb, there is no vcore adjustment available, this x5650 is bclk only so It probably won't show up with intel xtu anyways probably. finding a "supported cpu" will be fun since I don't want to downgrade.
> 
> Tried to get it to 3.1 using set fsb but it bluescreened, I guess it may be the ram that can't handle it.
> 
> Time to save for a 980x for this laptop (maybe)



If BLCK overclock is not unlocket in the laptop, X5650 aint gonna move above stock speed. You talk about unlocket multipler, Does the laptop support that?

Then there is I7 980X and I7 990X, but there are also a cheaper solution that might wotk out. Xeon W3680 and W3690 is maybe what you want. Those Xeons are rebranded I7 980X/990X and yes they even has the unlocked multipler aswell, but they shut be cheaper to get. Try look them up.

https://ark.intel.com/products/4791...W3680-12M-Cache-3-33-GHz-6-40-GT-s-Intel-QPI-
https://ark.intel.com/products/5258...W3690-12M-Cache-3-46-GHz-6-40-GT-s-Intel-QPI-


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2018)

How much storage do you have combined on that server? On my computer i have one cruical mx100 256gb as os, wd 500gb back up of important files and software, seagate 1tb for games, music, movies, hitachi 7200rpm 160gb for virtual memory will be swapping it for ssd some day soon. And last a blank wd 500gb which i will set up for the main os cloning as im kinda getting sick of the windows 10 breaking after an update this way i be back up and running in no time. So mine be combined 2.5tb of storage. Will some day i will get bigger hard drives to reduce the power and heat in the nzxt phantom 530 black as it abit warm inside it


----------



## Gumby (Oct 11, 2018)

Hp has backplane attached 128GB ssd, 1TB laptop hd, 2 75GB Raid 0 sas. 4 1TB hds in a usb box.   The Dell has 128GB ssd attached to mb. Backplane attached 2x 146GB sas raid 0, 4 3TB separated into 2 raid 1 drives.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 11, 2018)

That alot of drives going on there suppose you want to have spares incase any of them pack in or have bad sectors


----------



## Gumby (Oct 11, 2018)

Edwired said:


> That alot of drives going on there suppose you want to have spares incase any of them pack in or have bad sectors


I do. 1 each of the 1 and 3 TB. As those die I will move up in TB size. I also do dvd backups for important things such as pics and docs. I learned long ago to have multiple backups. this is how i manage my backups. Used this since it came out.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> If BLCK overclock is not unlocket in the laptop, X5650 aint gonna move above stock speed. You talk about unlocket multipler, Does the laptop support that?


It should do, at least according to the image I sent, that i7 980x went up to 4ghz whilst this x5650 using set fsb will not pass 3ghz without blue screening. 


Tomgang said:


> Xeon W3680 and W3690 is maybe what you want. Those Xeons are rebranded I7 980X/990X and yes they even has the unlocked multipler aswell, but they shut be cheaper to get. Try look them up.


Thanks for that - I'm curious if they'd work since the clevo was originally designed for the i7 980x - will that xeon run under intel xtu - it's £53 for the w3680 here, it's more tempting to go for a 980x and just save for one and put my x299 upgrade on the halt (yet again)


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

Gumby said:


> I do. 1 each of the 1 and 3 TB. As those die I will move up in TB size. I also do dvd backups for important things such as pics and docs. I learned long ago to have multiple backups. this is how i manage my backups. Used this since it came out.
> View attachment 108431



Sync toy is brilliant   Use it for my backups on my home Synology kit


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 11, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> It should do, at least according to the image I sent, that i7 980x went up to 4ghz whilst this x5650 using set fsb will not pass 3ghz without blue screening.
> 
> Thanks for that - I'm curious if they'd work since the clevo was originally designed for the i7 980x - will that xeon run under intel xtu - it's £53 for the w3680 here, it's more tempting to go for a 980x and just save for one and put my x299 upgrade on the halt (yet again)



Well something is goin on then so. Cause that I7 980X on your screenshot is BLCK overclock. BLCK is set to 160 while stock is 133. It is not oc by miltiplier at all. Multiplier 25 is the highest before it goin in to turbo mode and shut that laptop not be BLCK locked?

I cant tell you if W3680/W3690 will work or not in that laptop or not, only that they are rebranded I7 980X/990X and has unlocket multiplier to + support ECC memory while the I7 models dosent have that. The motherboard even be a custom made one so that its har to find information about cpu support for it.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Well something is goin on then so. Cause that I7 980X on your screenshot is BLCK overclock. BLCK is set to 160 while stock is 133. It is not oc by miltiplier at all. Multiplier 25 is the highest before it goin in to turbo mode and shut that laptop not be BLCK locked?


Yeah it is 160 - mine allows me to change the bclk - i meant the multiplier is locked, I used setfsb and got it to 3ghz max (see image) 
However, beyond that leads windows to BSOD - blue screen, I CANNOT change my cpu's vcore as well which could be the problem as higher clocks need higher voltages, the 980x however seems to allow voltage adjustement, I use a 4gb ram module x1, is that the problem?


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm not sure 1 stick of ram is the best case since X58 as I'm sure you know is triple channel but I can't imagine it would hurt massively to your performance..  Is there anything else you have that would test in the laptop?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 12, 2018)

You would need get whocrashed software which will tell you what causes the bsod or read the event viewer for system bugcheck as it will pop up an error code but dont forget some laptop rams dont overclock at all. Try and loosing up the ram timings abit to see if it helps. As last night got a bsod said something like read to write readonly or something similar like that which tells me one of my timings is either too short or too long


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 12, 2018)

It's mostly memory management BSODs or whea_uncorrectable errors.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 12, 2018)

Ok sounds like ram could be the problem as i had a similar issue with my pc with mushkins rams. Northbridge needs a bump in voltage to correct the memory management and whea uncorrectable points to vcore either too low or unstable. Take a few upclose pictures of the clevo bios


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 12, 2018)

Edwired said:


> whea uncorrectable points to vcore either too low or unstable.


Which is impossible to change, there's no way this xeon x5650 is passing 3ghz, I will consider a 980x and getting 8gb ddr3 x3, however it seems wasteful to get a 980x considering that clevo/sager decided not to support any decent gpus, even if I were to dual 680m (and spend more than £700+ total) I'd still be bottlenecked by the gpu. I think I'll leave it at stock since it'll do fine with a single 460m, I'm currently ordering some thermal pads for the 2nd 460m. 
@Edwired 
There is no way of changing vcore, it only has options for the uncore, memory voltage and vid voltage - that's it.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 12, 2018)

Im quite surpise by that. Only way i see is try memtest86 and test for ram issue then bump up the ram voltage but beware you need to know what ram voltage is used as shown on the sticker and some boards overvolt or undervolt the ram like my asus p5q premium is overvolting to 2.20v by dmm but bios is set to 2.06v. Download hwinfo64 to get an overrall view on the computer and please do check the cpu vid that shown on screen via hwonfo

I did notice that you mention cpu vid that related to the vcore department and uncore is something similar to northbridge or memory controller i could be wrong


----------



## SamirD (Oct 12, 2018)

Gumby said:


> I picked these servers up on Craigslist a few months ago for free. Very clean machines. Added Usb 3.0 cards and R5240's to both. The Dell is my backup server with 2x 3TB raid 1's. I had to change Perc controller to an H700 to use 3TB drives.
> View attachment 108407View attachment 108408


Lovely servers!  I've got the same pair actually, but I paid about $100 total for both about a year ago.

Check out the x5470 and x5450 processors as I believe that both should be able to take them.  (I know the HP can because I upgraded from my 5160s).
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compar...on-X5470-vs-Intel-Xeon-X5450/1233vs1709vs1296

How easy was the upgrade to the H700?  I've thought about doing that at some point but didn't know if it was going to be an easy card swap since the perc plugs into the mezzanine.  Looks like you had to change the sas cables plugging into the backplane?

Can you tell a significant difference with the r5240s?  Did it affect the drac/ilo?  I know on the Dell the drac should end up getting disabled, but I think you have the idrac card so it might have stayed enabled?  How about the ilo on the HP?

How did you get power to the USB card and sata in the 2950?  I found a molex lead on mine towards the front, but that was about it.  Seems like you were able to get power from the motherboard?

Thank you in advance for all the answers!  Xeons rule!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 12, 2018)

The H700 was easy had to remove the plastic lock. Yes had to also swap out backplane cables.  Triplite cables. Cheaper cables caused issues.
The main reason for gfx card was so i could use my hdmi switch box instead of vga cables. Now i can watch my br rips also.
The hp disabled onboard video when i installed the new card.
I had to unplug drac card to stop video card issues. I have no use for drac or ilo.
The usb card is self powerd in hp.
I plgged exteion cable into molex and then a molex to sata to power ssd. Molex to power usb on dell.


----------



## SamirD (Oct 12, 2018)

Gumby said:


> The H700 was easy had to remove the plastic lock. Yes had to also swap out backplane cables.  Triplite cables. Cheaper cables caused issues.
> The main reason for gfx card was so i could use my hdmi switch box instead of vga cables. Now i can watch my br rips also.
> The hp disabled onboard video when i installed the new card.
> I had to unplug drac card to stop video card issues. I have no use for drac or ilo.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 12, 2018)

SamirD said:


> Thank you!


No problem.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey,

I installed 2 X5680s in my Dell T5500 today. It went smoothly however I am noticing that one is running hotter than the other (while stress testing with Prime95). I attached an image of Core Temp after a few minutes of stress testing - the maximum temperatures of CPU #1 are about 9 degrees C hotter than CPU #0. I'm wondering though which processor on the motherboard is CPU #1, the one on the board itself or the one on the riser board? (I was planning to redo the thermal paste on it.) The other two photos are of the thermal paste on the CPUs, I am assuming that I either put too much on the one or too little on the other.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 13, 2018)

I thought I posted in here since I got my server finished, guess not.

Here's my 2680v2 x2 rig. 64GB of ECC goodness.





20 cores/40 threads at 3.1ghz all cores. Yes that is a GT 7800 or something for the GPU, and yes that is a little switch on the left cooler to turn it on.


----------



## SamirD (Oct 13, 2018)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I installed 2 X5680s in my Dell T5500 today. It went smoothly however I am noticing that one is running hotter than the other (while stress testing with Prime95). I attached an image of Core Temp after a few minutes of stress testing - the maximum temperatures of CPU #1 are about 9 degrees C hotter than CPU #0. I'm wondering though which processor on the motherboard is CPU #1, the one on the board itself or the one on the riser board? (I was planning to redo the thermal paste on it.) The other two photos are of the thermal paste on the CPUs, I am assuming that I either put too much on the one or too little on the other.


This is kind of normal in dual cpu setups.  I have servers that show about the same difference between processors.  You can always try swapping them and see if that helps, but I wouldn't expect it to be any better than 5C difference as I even see that much difference in the same multi-core cpu sometimes.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 13, 2018)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I installed 2 X5680s in my Dell T5500 today. It went smoothly however I am noticing that one is running hotter than the other (while stress testing with Prime95). I attached an image of Core Temp after a few minutes of stress testing - the maximum temperatures of CPU #1 are about 9 degrees C hotter than CPU #0. I'm wondering though which processor on the motherboard is CPU #1, the one on the board itself or the one on the riser board? (I was planning to redo the thermal paste on it.) The other two photos are of the thermal paste on the CPUs, I am assuming that I either put too much on the one or too little on the other.


I wouldnt worry too much about the temperature as my e5450 shows core 1 as 28c core 2 20c core 3 21c core 4 23c during idle it most likely the ihs is not level or the solder or paste under ihs needs to be done to level out the temp that just my thinking


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Oct 16, 2018)

SamirD said:


> This is kind of normal in dual cpu setups.  I have servers that show about the same difference between processors.  You can always try swapping them and see if that helps, but I wouldn't expect it to be any better than 5C difference as I even see that much difference in the same multi-core cpu sometimes.





Edwired said:


> I wouldnt worry too much about the temperature as my e5450 shows core 1 as 28c core 2 20c core 3 21c core 4 23c during idle it most likely the ihs is not level or the solder or paste under ihs needs to be done to level out the temp that just my thinking


Thanks for your replies! Now that I think about it, it makes sense that they wouldn't be the same temperature, since the cooling is a bit different for the motherboard vs the riser board, so that is probably normal then. Would the processor on the riser board be what is referred to by "Processor #1"? (I would assume so since the riser board is optional but wanted to check.) Also, when I searched for the specs for the X5680, I am seeing that the maximum safe temperature for it is 78.5C. Would it be a problem that I am getting 85C under 100% load for one of them?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 16, 2018)

It best to keep below the safe max temp that stated by intel but again some monitoting software can read the temperature wrong some could be over 15c but do check with hwinfo64 monitoring software to check the tj max core temp by rightclicking max core temp it will show you the tj max number. As the e5450 states 85c in tjmax where some will state 100c.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Oct 16, 2018)

Edwired said:


> It best to keep below the safe max temp that stated by intel but again some monitoting software can read the temperature wrong some could be over 15c but do check with hwinfo64 monitoring software to check the tj max core temp by rightclicking max core temp it will show you the tj max number. As the e5450 states 85c in tjmax where some will state 100c.


Ok good idea - I will find out the the tjmax is then. Is it possible that the thermal paste could be causing the higher temps? The idle temps seem to be ok although they were a bit higher.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 16, 2018)

Ok what thermal paste are you using as it could be a factor in higher thermal reading?


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Oct 16, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Ok what thermal paste are you using as it could be a factor in higher thermal reading?


I purchased this thermal paste from eBay. It seems to work well in the other computers I used it on but maybe it's because these are 130W TDP CPUs.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 16, 2018)

Most likely but the heatsinks you have might be the factor for poor cooling for the 130 tdp cpu.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone tried 8GB FB-DIMM's in the D5400XS mobo? I only have 2GB's total in mine currently and while I don't need 32GB's for any reason FB-DIMM's are dirt cheap ($1/GB) so I figured I'd try to max it out if it takes 8GB dimms.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 17, 2018)

Just got another problem my computer just crashes the games as i been keeping an eye on it it always the cpu usage spike between 80% to 100% then the game would freeze and dash board to the desktop. Now question is what voltage should i increase or decrease. I kinda thinking the e5450 @ 4ghz wants more vcore or something else on the board need tweaking


----------



## SamirD (Oct 17, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Has anyone tried 8GB FB-DIMM's in the D5400XS mobo? I only have 2GB's total in mine currently and while I don't need 32GB's for any reason FB-DIMM's are dirt cheap ($1/GB) so I figured I'd try to max it out if it takes 8GB dimms.


I haven't yet, but I do have some waiting to be installed.  I don't see any reason why they wouldn't work as long as the ranking is okay for the bios/board.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 18, 2018)

Turned out my ram timing was the cause of crashing in games as in tt isle of man i was going good till 2 and a half laps in quick race about 45 mins playing then crash to desktop. So with a minor bump in vcore and ram voltage and 3 or 4 ram timing settings got one click more and was able to finish the race as it took me an hour and 45 mins in checking between game, msi afterburner and hwinfo64 as i wanted to check for temperature, vcore, memory usage, gpu core, fps and frametime. Im getting 60fps in  most places and some drops in about 3 places other than that i had good results. The asus gtx 750ti oc was running full tilt at 1.20v, 1346mhz on the core, 2800mhz on memory, max gpu temp got to 60c. I will push more on the gpu core to see how far i can go tomorrow night. As i noticed the cpu max core temp never went pass 40c all this at 1.200v when the cpu vid is 1.113v. Pretty good result for me


----------



## mathomas112483 (Oct 18, 2018)

So today I over clocked a x5675 to 4.51ghz and so far it's stable under every stress test and game. It took me awhile (as always) to dial in the settings but I finally did it!! Anyways I want to post my settings so any pros can look them over and see if I can potentially lower any settings to increase longetivity, mind you in the pic I have already lowered IOH to 1.16, also I'm only running dual channel ram (2x8gb 2400mhz G.Skill) and I have been informed that I don't need to have my unclck so high cuz of this (if I try to bump up unclck it will fail)

Not trying to dbl post here!! I made a thread not realizing this was the proper place to ask!! If a mod can delete my original thread I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Edwired (Oct 21, 2018)

More tweaking was done i had to put the performance level to 9 as i think 8 was the limit in resulting the dirt 4 crashing the graphic card every 30 seconds during the race but it did not crash in tt isle of man. I will upload pictures of bios settings and hwinfo64 later tonight


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I thought I posted in here since I got my server finished, guess not.
> 
> Here's my 2680v2 x2 rig. 64GB of ECC goodness.
> 
> ...



What do you use your Server for @Toothless ??   I got the name reference having not long watched that great film!!   Cool name 

Having recently bought some X5675's I'll post up a bit later how that went........ or would it be, how it didn't go??


----------



## Toothless (Oct 21, 2018)

phill said:


> What do you use your Server for @Toothless ??   I got the name reference having not long watched that great film!!   Cool name
> 
> Having recently bought some X5675's I'll post up a bit later how that went........ or would it be, how it didn't go??


Right now it's running three virtual machines, and about 30-32 threads on WCG. It has SAS connectors so I can even have it be a storage server on top of everything else. Pretty nifty.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2018)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> I'm wondering though which processor on the motherboard is CPU #1, the one on the board itself or the one on the riser board? (I was planning to redo the thermal paste on it.)


The one on the riser. The one on the board is CPU 0. I'd redo that TIM if you haven't already..


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 21, 2018)

mathomas112483 said:


> So today I over clocked a x5675 to 4.51ghz and so far it's stable under every stress test and game. It took me awhile (as always) to dial in the settings but I finally did it!! Anyways I want to post my settings so any pros can look them over and see if I can potentially lower any settings to increase longetivity, mind you in the pic I have already lowered IOH to 1.16, also I'm only running dual channel ram (2x8gb 2400mhz G.Skill) and I have been informed that I don't need to have my unclck so high cuz of this (if I try to bump up unclck it will fail)
> 
> Not trying to dbl post here!! I made a thread not realizing this was the proper place to ask!! If a mod can delete my original thread I'd appreciate it!!View attachment 108901



1. Vcore is too high for 24/7
2. C1E should be disabled for static vcore
3. Lower PLL to stock voltage
4. IOH should be boosted only if you have several graphics cards or at extreme BCLK
5. DDR is downclocked to 1964 MHz
6. Stress test CPU and QPI/DRAM separately (Linpack, Prime95 large FFTs)
7. There is no need to disable PCIE Spread Spectrum


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Right now it's running three virtual machines, and about 30-32 threads on WCG. It has SAS connectors so I can even have it be a storage server on top of everything else. Pretty nifty.



If it's not a problem in asking, what do you use your virtual machines for?  Do you use VM Ware?    I have SAS drives here as well, using them as just storage for the moment but my main server upstairs (well Synology) just sits there with the majority of my storage  
Hoping to get a few more server at some point...  But we'll see


----------



## Toothless (Oct 21, 2018)

phill said:


> If it's not a problem in asking, what do you use your virtual machines for?  Do you use VM Ware?    I have SAS drives here as well, using them as just storage for the moment but my main server upstairs (well Synology) just sits there with the majority of my storage
> Hoping to get a few more server at some point...  But we'll see


They're running helpers for a game. I have 40 accounts that are automated for farming and troop making, all done via VMware. Each VM gets 4 threads and 8gb of ram.


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Toothless said:


> They're running helpers for a game. I have 40 accounts that are automated for farming and troop making, all done via VMware. Each VM gets 4 threads and 8gb of ram.



Wow   Bet that keeps the CPU's a little busy!! 
The one server downstairs just is used for WCG, as it's an older R710 it's not the most power efficient but, it works  

I've been using it to help me with work and learning VMWare as I'm hoping to get a little more in-depth in that field later on in my career


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm hoping to get a little more in-depth in that field later on in my career



That makes me think you're young


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That makes me think you're young



At 38 I wouldn't describe myself as young as such but having just got into IT over a year ago, I'm very much looking forward to something other than desktop support


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2018)

phill said:


> 38



I bet one of my SR-2 + 2 x X5690 and a 2080 GPU if you get before me to 45


----------



## Toothless (Oct 21, 2018)

phill said:


> Wow   Bet that keeps the CPU's a little busy!!
> The one server downstairs just is used for WCG, as it's an older R710 it's not the most power efficient but, it works
> 
> I've been using it to help me with work and learning VMWare as I'm hoping to get a little more in-depth in that field later on in my career


In theory the VMs only use 1-2 threads at most on normal usage, but I've seen them load 8 threads upon launch with autostart.


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bet one of my SR-2 + 2 x X5690 and a 2080 GPU if you get before me to 45



Well depends on how old you are at the moment!!   But I couldn't bet on it without boxed goodies I'm afraid    I'd love another SR-2 but there's very few out there at the moment.  One on ebay but I'm not sure if it's got any boxes with it and I'm sorry, but I can't buy hardware now without any boxes  



Toothless said:


> In theory the VMs only use 1-2 threads at most on normal usage, but I've seen them load 8 threads upon launch with autostart.



Ah   WCG sure puts pay to that   All 24 threads go on my R710 and my SR-2   Love seeing them go for it!  They run so cool as well, recently I haven't seen my SR-2 temps hitting past 40C under a full days load of WCG..  I'm happy with that  

Oh that reminds me, my little story of the two X5675's I bought...  Best grab some pictures   I'll be right back 

Right, so a little while ago, I ordered a pair of X5675's for my SR-2, I thought I'd give it a little speed upgrade from my X5650's..  At around £60 for a pair of them, I thought I'd like to get me those...  So I ordered through Ebay and waited for the delivery date...

Having arrived at the beginning of the month, I thought it was high time I installed them into the rig and got it up and tested...


Well, here's a few pics...

Received in boxes..





Look ok from here...




Installed and ready to go....




Up and running...








Wait a minute...  Why only 20Gb of ram??  That's a little odd......  Lets have a look at the CPUs....







Ummm...  Me thinks they a little bent!!
In fact both CPUs were looking a little like banananananana's...... Which kinda didn't work as well as I'd have hoped...  So back went in the two X5650's....





Yep, 24Gb just as before...

I've emailed the seller and said about the problem, so I've now got to send them back to him and then wait for another pair to show up..  Ugh....  Hind sight, I'll be checking them out in the server rather than the SR-2..  Heck of a lot easier to swap heatsinks around rather than bloody water cooling blocks and pumps and such!  Damn water cooling!! 

Still no damage done to the SR-2 and temps seems a little better in that not quite so nice 900D case it's installed in...  So, on to the next pair of X5675's.......  I'll keep you posted


----------



## Edwired (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeez that abit nasty to look at by the shape of the cpu. It must have fell off a building site. I havent seen that in a long time. Only once i got intel cpu missing a fuse or resistor on the bottem of it it one of the big one as it wouldnt post or nothing


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Oct 22, 2018)

An old 1U server to desktop conversion I did quite awhile back...dual X5450, 8GB FB-DIMM, used PCIe x16 extension, and tapped into the backplane power socket to get 1 x 6pin and 1 x 8-pin PCIe power cables...removed backplane, added PCIe sata controller...removed redundant PSU and installed 2.5" drives in the same space it used to occupy.  All in all...just experimenting with a server I picked up for $20...have done plenty more typical server and workstation based builds. Dimensions without the small stand, GPU and 120mm fans is about 13.5" x 13.5" x 1.75"


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 22, 2018)

Alrighty lads, I'm meeting up with someone later this week to buy my own X58 Clevo X7200 *Laptop*
Yep, X58 in a laptop
Specs are 12GB RAM 500GB HDD 460M SLI and of course, an i7 970 which will be swapped out for a X5675


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Alrighty lads, I'm meeting up with someone later this week to buy my own X58 Clevo X7200 *Laptop*
> Yep, X58 in a laptop
> Specs are 12GB RAM 500GB HDD 460M SLI and of course, an i7 970 which will be swapped out for a X5675


Same as me : D, Let me know if you can overclock / adjust voltage with that x5675 thanks. Also how much are you paying? I got mine for £210 and running 4gb ddr3 1333mhz 750gb seagate 460m sli now and a x5650


----------



## Edwired (Oct 22, 2018)

Aaron_Henderson said:


> An old 1U server to desktop conversion I did quite awhile back...dual X5450, 8GB FB-DIMM, used PCIe x16 extension, and tapped into the backplane power socket to get 1 x 6pin and 1 x 8-pin PCIe power cables...removed backplane, added PCIe sata controller...removed redundant PSU and installed 2.5" drives in the same space it used to occupy.  All in all...just experimenting with a server I picked up for $20...have done plenty more typical server and workstation based builds. Dimensions without the small stand, GPU and 120mm fans is about 13.5" x 13.5" x 1.75"
> 
> View attachment 109160


Love the idea of the graphic card outside the case looks pretty cool


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Oct 22, 2018)

It would only fit a small single slot card on the inside of the case, so this was pretty much a necessity that also happened to turn out looking kind of cool.  Thanks for the comment!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Love the idea of the graphic card outside the case looks pretty cool


Same here. That is a very eye-catching look.



Aaron_Henderson said:


> It would only fit a small single slot card on the inside of the case, so this was pretty much a necessity that also happened to turn out looking kind of cool. Thanks for the comment!


It really does look very interesting and cool.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 22, 2018)

Did you use the pcie extention ?


----------



## mathomas112483 (Oct 22, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> 1. Vcore is too high for 24/7
> 2. C1E should be disabled for static vcore
> 3. Lower PLL to stock voltage
> 4. IOH should be boosted only if you have several graphics cards or at extreme BCLK
> ...




ok cpl of questions...

what is considered stock PLL V? im running a 23x multi cuz i cant lock in 25 (im guessing its a board limit? ive seen others set a 25multi on a 5675) so its a 196 bclck, so about the RAM, its 2400mhz DDR3 are you saying its down clocked because its only at 1964? is it possible to up the unclck to take advantage of it at past 2k? every time i try to take ram to next level   (like 2300) it wont boot. also what is a good vcore to aim for  (i know this is cpu dependent) how much should i back it down by? like what kinda increments

im new to really OCing this setup (even tho i had a similar way back when)


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 23, 2018)

mathomas112483 said:


> ok cpl of questions...
> 
> what is considered stock PLL V? im running a 23x multi cuz i cant lock in 25 (im guessing its a board limit? ive seen others set a 25multi on a 5675) so its a 196 bclck, so about the RAM, its 2400mhz DDR3 are you saying its down clocked because its only at 1964? is it possible to up the unclck to take advantage of it at past 2k? every time i try to take ram to next level   (like 2300) it wont boot. also what is a good vcore to aim for  (i know this is cpu dependent) how much should i back it down by? like what kinda increments
> 
> im new to really OCing this setup (even tho i had a similar way back when)



Every CPU and motherboard has its own limits. It's all a matter of luck.

On Westmere, UCLK to RAM ratio can be lower then x2, normally its suppose to be x1.5 (DDR 2400 = UCLK 3600). If it won't boot, maybe the DDR timings on the BIOS are incorrect and need to be entered manually. QPI/DRAM Core Voltage is the main factor for UCLK and maximum of 1.312v on air cooling for 24/7.

Default PLL is 1.8v, maximum recommended vcore with for 24/7 is 1.35v (with air cooling) *BUT* Loadline calibration also has to be taken into consideration, since it boosts voltage during load, vcore around 1.33v is optimal for long-term use.

BCLK 200 or 171 should be optimal for DDR 2400. If the system won't boot at 200, try to increase PCIE frequency by 1-3 MHz but no more then that.


----------



## mathomas112483 (Oct 23, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> Every CPU and motherboard has its own limits. It's all a matter of luck.
> 
> On Westmere, UCLK to RAM ratio can be lower then x2, normally its suppose to be x1.5 (DDR 2400 = UCLK 3600). If it won't boot, maybe the DDR timings on the BIOS are incorrect and need to be entered manually. QPI/DRAM Core Voltage is the main factor for UCLK and maximum of 1.312v on air cooling for 24/7.
> 
> ...




ok awesome!!! i will def try these things tomorrow on my day off, im on watercooling and seemingly temps are pretty in check, I have a full board waterblock, but waiting on a few parts to implement, the CPU for now is got a 240aio on it (this is a super classic build, I went all out!!) CPL of quick questions, so assuming 1.33 vcore, me getting 4.5ghz out of it is entirely luck? Dependant on that I may only get 4.2-4.4?? Also yeah I think the ram timings def need to  be adjusted, I'm running 10,10,10,31, someone had recommended  that. i asked these questions cuz i knew i had stuff cranked too high for 24/7 use!!! i will update tomorrow with what happens and if i have any more questions!!! Hoping to maintain 4.5 if it lets me, would love to hit 4.6, but hey...it's all good!!!


----------



## Edwired (Oct 24, 2018)

here my settings and other details on overclocks and temps dont mind the gpu temp as i just needed the max boost clock to show all this on e5450, asus p5q premium, asus gtx 750ti oc as the intel burn test is used to get max temp and vcore and aida64 for memory and cache benchmark. Any questions feel free to ask 












I did try for 1186mhz @ 2.10v (bios) 2.30v (dmm) on all 4 dimms was able to post in windows did try for aida64 to bench memory and cache but i was losing read, write, copy performance in a big way. I was kinda thinking the fsb:dram ratio was either too tight or wasnt stable. More tweaking is needed. I dont know of anyone with a motherboard which have all 4 dimm fully populated to achieve 1200mhz of ddr2 ram. It would be nice if there was some record on overclocking site to show some info


----------



## mathomas112483 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok so here is current situation...I lowered all the settings to what you recommend and we are at 4.4ghz@1.33vcore pll is 1.8, bclck is 193 uclck is like at it's lowest setting and so is ram, dram voltage is at 1.64 (I tried running 1.65 btw with many combinations)  if I try to raise ram to say 1924 and uclck to be 1.5x that with 1.65dramv it won't post, I have tried allot of diff timings, I can get it to windows with 1924 ram uclck at 2886 or one up from that at 10,10,10,31 2n, but now I'm having allot of page fault errors (this actually maybe AV malfunctioning) but I'm having alot of trouble with ram and I need help lol...I ideally want to keep this 4.4ghz I really just want my ram at like 2300-2400 if it's possible...I feel allot of it is timings but I don't really understand how to figure those out!?!?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 27, 2018)

Well im not sure what be causing the problem on your computer but page fault error is related to ram timing but i dont know about the ram timing spec on the ram you are using. But do check online about the ram you have. And again cpu, motherboard and ram do have limit but they all react differently when overclocking. You can keep 4.4ghz but lower the ram speed as you have to balance for performance and stability as that would be my guess. I could get 1200mhz on gskill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk with 4 dimms fully populated on asus p5q premium but it very unstable but i have to settle for 1069mhz while keeping the 4ghz on e5450. Theres infomation online that tells you which each timing does. As more ram is use the higher the trfc needs to be bump up. As on my board according to memset the trfc needs to be 52 that standard but the ram spd spec states trfc 68 as asus bios rounds the number to 70. But do get aida64 to get the spd spec which will tell you what timing is been used


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 27, 2018)

mathomas112483 said:


> Ok so here is current situation...I lowered all the settings to what you recommend and we are at 4.4ghz@1.33vcore pll is 1.8, bclck is 193 uclck is like at it's lowest setting and so is ram, dram voltage is at 1.64 (I tried running 1.65 btw with many combinations)  if I try to raise ram to say 1924 and uclck to be 1.5x that with 1.65dramv it won't post, I have tried allot of diff timings, I can get it to windows with 1924 ram uclck at 2886 or one up from that at 10,10,10,31 2n, but now I'm having allot of page fault errors (this actually maybe AV malfunctioning) but I'm having alot of trouble with ram and I need help lol...I ideally want to keep this 4.4ghz I really just want my ram at like 2300-2400 if it's possible...I feel allot of it is timings but I don't really understand how to figure those out!?!?



Check the DDR vendor website for the correct timings.

Usually 10-12-12-31 for DDR3 2400.

MemTest64 can be used to test DDR stability.

Attached my DDR3 2400 timings with G.Skill.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 28, 2018)

Who want these chips...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

I take it, i will pay for shipping to Germany


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 28, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Who want these chips...
> View attachment 109499View attachment 109500


How many xeons do you have? haha I bet you've got an awesome collection


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Ah you all making me jealous


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 28, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Ah you all making me jealous


Haha, I'm just awaiting to see some people buy the xeon platinums and show their benchmarks here haha


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Have anyone got nvidia graphic cards lying about that want to get rid it and better than gtx 750 ti?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Have anyone got nvidia graphic cards lying about that want to get rid it and better than gtx 750 ti?



If you would say that a few days ago, i sold my  Evga Geforce GTX 980 KINGPIN Edition


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Damn  im on the look out for something better than the gtx 750 ti. I did see one of the yeston gtx 1050 floating about on ebay and aliexpress pricing about €140 to €250. I did abit of research on that seems legit


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

For 135€ you get an EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti SSC mit 4GB RAM on Ebay (used )


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Who want these chips...



The people in the Buy Sell Trade forum.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 28, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> The people in the Buy Sell Trade forum.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/



Not for sale anyway. It's for free that's why on xeon section. Lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 28, 2018)

*Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/

BIG HINT IN RED *Giveaway Forum*


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Not for sale anyway. It's for free that's why on xeon section. Lol



Just make sure any kind of sale be it free or payed goes in the proper forum. That Forum being https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/ and not anywhere else.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> For 135€ you get an EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti SSC mit 4GB RAM on Ebay (used )
> View attachment 109517


I did have a look but ebay app in ireland is limited in search


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 28, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Just make sure any kind of sale be it free or payed goes in the proper forum. That Forum being https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/ and not anywhere else.



I see



dorsetknob said:


> *Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum*
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/
> 
> BIG HINT IN RED *Giveaway Forum*



I See


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I did have a look but ebay app in ireland is limited in search



Do you want me to send you the link?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

I say it be sold before 2 weeks just too much bills at the moment


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Edwired said:


> I say it be sold before 2 weeks just too much bills at the moment



If you want i can get it for you and when you have the money i send it

Btw, i used to live in Ireland ( *Kilkenny* )


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Dude im living in carrick on suir in tipperary that just down the road. Yea please do get it and i sort you out as asap


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Dude im living in carrick on suir in tipperary that just down the road. Yea please do get it and i sort you out as asap



I will let you know as soon as i get an answer back from the seller, considering i made him a 120€ offer


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Where about is that located?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

I am in Germany, however shipping cost is just 8€ to Ireland


----------



## Edwired (Oct 28, 2018)

Even better lol it mad how it nearly cost €35 in england for delivery to ireland as i did see a palit gtx 980 super stream for about €125 but seller said it works with core limited to 700 to 800mhz instead of 1300mhz sound like something busted on the card


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Even better lol it mad how it nearly cost €35 in england for delivery to ireland as i did see a palit gtx 980 super stream for about €125 but seller said it works with core limited to 700 to 800mhz instead of 1300mhz sound like something busted on the card



The seller accepted the 120€ offer so i got you the GPU


----------



## lyra (Oct 29, 2018)

Hahahaha...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2018)

Blown up?


----------



## lyra (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah. Looks like it got water damaged and a mosfet blew up. Moral of the story is dont get untested shit even if its cheap


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The seller accepted the 120€ offer so i got you the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud i owe ya one


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Thanks bud i owe ya one



Anytime


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2018)

We live in a small world but the irish people is found every where


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2018)

Just in case you picked me wrong, unfortunately i am not irish


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2018)

I know bud 



lyra said:


> Hahahaha...


That a mosfet blown a hole how that happen? It can be repaired easily if you have another replacement mosfet. As well you want to check the rest with a digitial multi meter if any of them are shorted


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2018)

I dont have the tools to go and replace the mosfet. Looking for another bare bones pc with an old 775 motherboard now. Do the nvidia chipset 775 boards suport xeons too?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Ah i can understand. I dont know about nvidia supporting xeon but do check woth delidded.com for info. I know i have a asus t3 that is bare bone as it have a 965 chipset in it as im wondering what xeon would work in that i did the bios it wont take e5450


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2018)

lyra said:


> Looking for another bare bones pc with an old 775 motherboard now. Do the nvidia chipset 775 boards suport xeons too?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

The barebone i have is https://www.asus.com/us/Mini-PCs/T3P5G965/specifications/ i had another one like this bud the board died. It a great little pc i know space would be a problem for upgrading a graphic card


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2018)

Where did you find tables like that? Thats so handy. Its an 880i lt nforce chipset.

Wait hang on... That doesnt exist... Ill delve deeper

I think its an xfx 680i lt sli motherboard. I have a 5470 for it. Another option is another one with some p45 chipset board but no more information than that...


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

The p45 chipset works fine with xeon e5450 and i tested foxconn g33 that works fine with e5450 trouble is asus p5q series boards are getting more expensive on ebay for some reason people hiking the prices up to a stupid amount same goes for graphic cards like example gtx 660 getting about €100 to €180 and the gtx 980 getting two times the prices


----------



## lyra (Oct 30, 2018)

Ended up getting an asus p5k premium for 38 quid so thatll work good and should clock up good. Gonna have to get a a case and psu now though. Sigh. That dead mosfet has really pushed this builds price up T^T


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

The asus p5q premium will do well in overclocking. Question what ram you gonna use in it? And dont forget the motherboard is big 12 x 9.6 inches you want a case that support eatx


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> And dont forget the motherboard is big 12 x 9.6 inches you want a case that support eatx


Sorry But not true IT will fit a standard ATX Case


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

According to this it 12 x 9.6 
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_PremiumWiFiAP/specifications/



dorsetknob said:


> Sorry But not true IT will fit a standard ATX Case


The only way you try to fit eatx board in an atx case is to have psu outside the case not cool


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes and copied from the page you linked to at the Bottom
ATX  Form Factor 
 12 inch  x 9.6 inch  (  30.5 cm  x 24.4 cm  )   
Having fitted many P5 boards into ATX Cases and currently looking at a P5Q Pro Turbo in a ATX Case i know it will FIT with no Problems



Edwired said:


> The only way you try to fit eatx board in an atx case is to have psu outside the case not cool


IT'S NOT AN EATX BOARD 
ITS ATX


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

It wont fit trust me i been the computer repairs job for 11 years i know for a fact please an atx board is 9.6 x 9.6  will fit in an atx case not an eatx as it too high


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2018)

So You Know Better than ASUS   that's nice to know
Website and the manuals state ATX FORM FACTOR  (just admit your wrong before you imbarise yourself further)

edit  you need to read this
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_form_factor


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 30, 2018)

The ATX standard is 12" x 9.6" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX

If that board is 12 x 9.6" it is an ATX board and will fit in an ATX case.

Ed, you got your 'wires' mixed up, friend.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Agree with @dorsetknob 

It is an ATX  Form Factor


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> So You Know Better than ASUS   that's nice to know
> Website and the manuals state ATX FORM FACTOR  (just admit your wrong before you imbarise yourself further)
> 
> edit  you need to read this
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_form_factor


You suppose to spell embarrassment.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> You suppose to spell embarrassment.



From where @dorsetknob comes from they say imbarise so it is all good


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> The ATX standard is 12" x 9.6" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX
> 
> If that board is 12 x 9.6" it is an ATX board and will fit in an ATX case.
> 
> Ed, you got your 'wires' mixed up, friend.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Okey dorky

More like crispy fried chips


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Okey dorky
> 
> More like crispy fried chips



Add some melted cheese and Garlic sauce


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

And what drink you want with that


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 30, 2018)

Likely a soda... but I think something is in your way....


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Tap water


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Any way my bad i think i have burnt half my transistors in my brain. So it all good


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Fair enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic.

I don't know why but it stopped working


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

What way it stop working? Could be the vrm power delivery shorted as it hard to see by picture


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> What way it stop working?



When i bought it on March this year i test it for 2 weeks and everthing was working after that i had it in the basement till yesterday and today i wanted to play with it but nothing, gone.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Must be water in the air, was the basement damp lately. Suppose try cleaning the board with electronic cleaner spray and check for any pins that might be out of place. Then again it may well be the vrm power delivery stop working. Theres was a video some guy got a asus board wouldnt work then he let the board drop onto the table a few times then all the sudden the board started to working like nothing happened


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

I will do a few tests, i will report back later.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

I did come across about the evga x58 classified issue is the cpu backplace an aftermarket x brace would cause a short if there wasnt any protection like foam or something like that


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know why but it stopped working


You tortured it! 
jk


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Tried everything but nothing.

All what i got was FF error Code.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Have you updated the bios since?
Judging it could be the cpu, faulty imc inside the cpu, faulty ram or the cpu is not aligned correctly and last it could be the bios chip not seated correctly


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 30, 2018)

FF is cpu error on evga, so it could be the cpu or just something with the board like a cracked bga under the socket. My Classified 3 gives an FF code most of the time and I have to bend the board for it to boot.
If it were ram or IMC related you'd get a constant cycling of various codes.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Suppose you are right as the cpu area is the only place where most of force is used with the heatsink then again the weight of the heatink could cause this ff error to pop up if there was uneven pressure sure try and press down on some of chips around cpu area to see which one is at fault


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Have you updated the bios since?



As said before i just tested it was working and i didn't do anything else, it has always been in it is Box.



DR4G00N said:


> FF is cpu error on evga



The Manual says: Code FF Error Name: Boot.



DR4G00N said:


> If it were ram or IMC related you'd get a constant cycling of various codes.



Exactly

When i have time i will try with a different CPU


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Then it could be an underlining problem with the motherboard some may work without bios update but it recommend as always to do the bios update which should contain fixes and improvement to stability to reduce the chances of anything else breaking


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 30, 2018)

Actually, which cpu are you trying to run with it Knoxx? I just remembered that that board needs a mod if your trying to boot a westmere.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Then it could be an underlining problem with the motherboard some may work without bios update but it recommend as always to do the bios update



It cant be possible because otherwise it would do the same when i tested it the first time.



DR4G00N said:


> Actually, which cpu are you trying to run with it Knoxx? I just remembered that that board needs a mod if your trying to boot a westmere.



It came with a Xeon W3670 and it worked, everything happened after i i put it in the basement for 7 months


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

May i ask was the basement wet or have condensation since the changes of weather?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

It's not wet at all and there is not condensation, others Hardware have been there for years and they work without any issues.

Let's say bad luck this time but before i give up i will try another CPU.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Strange how it stop working it must have died feeling unloved. But do try another cpu im suprised you didnt have any cpu laying about


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Strange how it stop working it must have died feeling unloved. But do try another cpu im suprised you didnt have any cpu laying about



I have a lot of Xeon CPUs (over 15) but right now i am taking care of my newborn Daughter that said, when i dont have to change diapers i will give it a shot


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2018)

I can understand fully if all failed sure i wont mind having a look at it for you and see if i can get it up and running again


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 30, 2018)

MOAR COARS!!!








Not bad for a 450 dollar system eh?

Oh I forgot the obligatory CPU-Z:


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice one @Knoxx29   What are you going to do with this one??


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

phill said:


> Nice one @Knoxx29   What are you going to do with this one??



Are you talking about the Motherboard or my Daughter?


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you talking about the Motherboard or my Daughter?



Well has your daughter been helping you with the PC's yet?? lol

I will go with the Xeon setup


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2018)

phill said:


> Well has your daughter been helping you with the PC's yet?? lol



Not yet but soon ( in 4 years and and 21 days ) or maybe a little less



phill said:


> I will go with the Xeon setup



Always the same, buy them and it will ended up in the same places like the others ( Basement ) well it was already there

Note: You know i buy them just for fun.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking forward to the overclocking bench off's!! 

Ah, not home server crunching mad setup as yet then??


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 30, 2018)

so what y'all think of mine? not too bad for 450 for a whole system...


----------



## chwk5520 (Oct 30, 2018)

Proliant ML350 G6 System board LED indicators (CR1 to CR12) what do they mean ??

Hi all ... finally got my ML350 G6 running after the video card incident by replacing the System Board. Everything runs, two green lights on the front, but no video (tried both on-board and a graphics card. Thinking I might have to reset the board, but shouldn't I get some video?? even if it's a dos type error screen? Anyways I do have a question, does anyone have the diagnostic LED codes for the system board ... I suspect CR1-4 are system load and CR7-8 are power supply status's, but what are CR5-CR6 and what does a flashing CR12 indicate?  Thanks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2018)

@Knoxx29 
On that board not posting, have you tried swapping CPU's?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> @Knoxx29
> On that board not posting, have you tried swapping CPU's?



Not yet, as said in post #4,476 when i have time i will try swapping CPU



remixedcat said:


> so what y'all think of mine? not too bad for 450 for a whole system...



How much did you pay for the CPU?



phill said:


> Ah, not home server crunching mad setup as yet then??



Right now i just want to spend time with my Daughter, hardware and the rest can wait.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right now i just want to spend time with my Daughter, hardware and the rest can wait.



That's all I do when I get to see mine..  Time is precious, treasure it   They grow up so fast!!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 31, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much did you pay for the CPU?
> 
> .



450 for a complete system: Dell Precision T3600 _(italics are swapped from old system)_
Intel Xeon E5-2650 @ 2.2Ghz (8C/16T) // 32GB ECC RAM//_ EVGA Nvidia GTX 650 Ti SSC 1GB//500GB Samsung 850//1.5TB Seagate/_/Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
 came with a 2TB fidget spinner drive and Quadro K2000


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right now i just want to spend time with my Daughter, hardware and the rest can wait.





phill said:


> That's all I do when I get to see mine.. Time is precious, treasure it  They grow up so fast!!


Yeah they do.


----------



## chwk5520 (Oct 31, 2018)

Success !!!  Got my video up and running, in case anyone's interested now or in the future ... A Bios update seemed to do the trick (or at least that's the last thing I did before video came up) which was tricky since I had no video feedback when or if it had even finished (or worked). The first 2 times it wouldn't take, but unplugging everything (HDD, DVD & Network) forced it to boot from the USB. Now I'm finally back to square one and need to get a decent graphics card that WON'T blow up my System board again.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

@Edwired

Here is your GPU


----------



## Edwired (Nov 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Edwired
> 
> Here is your GPU
> 
> ...


Damn that clean cant wait to have it in my hands


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

Windows 10 downloads xeon gaussian mixture model drivers for my g4560, but technically it's a pentium, so I don't know if I'm welcome here or not?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

@Edwired here is what you asked me.





My 1080 Classified has Micron too.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Edwired here is what you asked me.
> 
> My 1080 Classified has Micron too.


You have to actually check the mem chips, my 1050 FTW shows Micron too but it's actually crap Elpida mems.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> You have to actually check the mem chips, my 1050 FTW shows Micron too but it's actually crap Elpida mems.



Where should i check it?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 4, 2018)

I noticed that as well funny how it so expensive to buy a top tier graphic card that comes with crap memory chip imagine you bought rtx 2080 ti that came with elpida memory and you paid €/$/£1000 you would be annoyed


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> You have to actually check the mem chips



I guess @Edwired will have to open the card and check it


----------



## Edwired (Nov 4, 2018)

I dont mind at all as i be putting my favorite thermal paste on it and replace any thermal pads 

I had to reinstall windows 10 as some update broken half of the operating system couldnt open any appications or anything had to suffer 4 hours just to transfer 8gb of important files. All this last night


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> You have to actually check the mem chips, my 1050 FTW shows Micron too but it's actually crap Elpida mems.



It's like most of the cards I've seen and bought have Micron   It sucks


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

phill said:


> It's like most of the cards I've seen and bought have Micron   It sucks



What's the problem with Micron?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 4, 2018)

As the vram list goes from great to crap as far as i know samsung gddr5 are the best but ran shortage around the world so they had to get a different supply from hynix which rated ok then elpida was used poor  overclocking as it cheaper in the long run then bam micron were used mixed results some great and some run like a pig in overclocking. So surpised that some rtx graphic card are getting artifacts on screen lately sounds like xbox 360 crisis again


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

So far i cant say anything negative about my 1080 Classified, it is Micron but damn it does the job, first GPU that have been with me for over a year. ( *2.12.2016* ) my Card is almost 2 years old


----------



## Edwired (Nov 4, 2018)

That good to hear i have the asus gtx 750 ti oc well over a year does the job as it have elipda chips on it overclocking good results on it. As for nvidia driver crashing is related to the cpu and ram been unstable. As for the gpu core and memory it running 1306mhz core, memory 2800mhz where standard it 1150mhz core, memory 2700mhz. Cant complain really


----------



## FireFox (Nov 4, 2018)

I am tempted to buy this:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am tempted to buy this:
> 
> View attachment 109911


That's a great value, do it. IF you can use them that is.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 5, 2018)

One mans trash...

Those are quite old. If I were into bussiness of buying old buckets, I'd go for some old dual or quad cpu system too, and ECC DDR3 would be a must have, like 128GB of it, since it sells for peanuts. Would prolly make a RAM drive.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I'd go for some old dual or quad cpu system too, and ECC DDR3 would be a must have,



Do you have a clue of what i own?

Most of my Xeon System are Dual CPU ( EVGA SR-2 Classified ) right now i own 5 Dual CPU Motherboards, i am more into the old 1366/X58 Xeon Gen


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> One mans trash...
> 
> Those are quite old. If I were into bussiness of buying old buckets, I'd go for some old dual or quad cpu system too, and ECC DDR3 would be a must have, like 128GB of it, since it sells for peanuts. Would prolly make a RAM drive.


They are old, true. However, recent benchmarking shows they are still good performers and relevant for the price you'd pay.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> What's the problem with Micron?



Just headroom for overclocking, seems to be a little on the low side really but as with anything overclocking is always a bonus rather than a given  
The EVGA 1070 SC I have has Micron and doesn't really overclock so well on the ram which is a shame but not the end of the world  



Knoxx29 said:


> I am tempted to buy this:
> 
> View attachment 109911



I'm just waiting for my replacement X5675's to come back as one was bent and wasn't able to register all the ram in the system    I wouldn't mind having a look for some of the single CPU based Xeon's for my Classified's (759 and 762) but I think they might require mods..  Failing that, I can always try one in my Gigabyte X58A-OC board as I'm sure that was released a little after 



lexluthermiester said:


> They are old, true. However, recent benchmarking shows they are still good performers and relevant for the price you'd pay.



Very much so, even when I first had a 4770k, I noticed that aside from the power draw, the difference in benching between the 920 D0 I have still and that at stock wasn't much at all.  Granted you could overclock the 4770k, but when I did, I don't recall there being a big gap in the gaming tests I did..  When I get it sorted as it's delidded, I'll get it back in the Z97 OCF board and see if I can do some comparisons..  With a few generations of hardware at home, the differences would be fun to find out


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

phill said:


> Just headroom for overclocking, seems to be a little on the low side really but as with anything overclocking is always a bonus rather than a given
> The EVGA 1070 SC I have has Micron and doesn't really overclock so well on the ram which is a shame but not the end of the world
> 
> 
> ...


What memory bandwidth are you getting from micron? I noticed some are like half of 112gb but not sure of the memory is downclocked to save power or something similar


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you have a clue of what i own?
> Most of my Xeon System are Dual CPU ( EVGA SR-2 Classified ) right now i own 5 Dual CPU Motherboards, i am more into the old 1366/X58 Xeon Gen



I didn't mean it as an insult. I used to own Q6600 on 775 socket and my 100$ kaby lake pentium eats it in every benchmark. Sure it used to be a nice rig, as is yours, but in 2018? It's like buying a 20 year old used audi or mercedes, over some new car. Simply isn't worth it, unless you're into mods or whatnot. IMHO it belongs in the trash. If you have a specific purpose for that stuff, that justifies at least the electricity bill, then ok. And if you had a 2011-3 socket machine or something like that, I wouldn't say a word.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I didn't mean it as an insult. I used to own Q6600 on 775 socket and my 100$ kaby lake pentium eats it in every benchmark. Sure it used to be a nice rig, as is yours, but in 2018? It's like buying a 20 year old used audi or mercedes, over some new car. Simply isn't worth it, unless you're into mods or whatnot. IMHO it belongs in the trash. If you have a specific purpose for that stuff, that justifies at least the electricity bill, then ok. And if you had a 2011-3 socket machine or something like that, I wouldn't say a word.


Theres nothing wrong with old computers as it down to the persons personal taste as well the newer i7 and i9 uses more power than the older cpu for example xeon e5450 uses less than 80w compare to 7980xe that uses less than 400w when loaded with stock clocks that a big different to today standard


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 5, 2018)

My G4560 is equall in strength as i5-2500, but comes with all new gizmos on mobo, spends less power and is basically more "atuned" to windows 10 and new softwares in general. Also, it costs only 80$ in my country, while that i5 is no longer available and used to cost like 250$. So is it smarter for me to buy g4560 with a 3 year warranty or go scouring ebay and get old stuff that might die on me tomorrow?
The way I see it, I got old 250$ cpu in a new packaging for considerably less, got stuff like usb3 ports, pciex 3.0, nvme support and so on, and it spends a lot less power then that old i5 saving me money. Basically, IPC gets around 10% higher with each new gen, and I simply buy minimum needed and usually upgrade after a gen or two for another minimum. No point in wasting money since I'm just a home user, and a casual gamer, if a gamer anymore at all. Even, or better put, especially, if you are more demanding then me, it makes no sense to go old tech.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

Pity the fool lad no point explaining it again so what if we spend more money on old computers have you forgotten the cost of new computers parts these days jeez what lala land are you on?

That like comparing to a honda 50 vs moto gp bike. Where honda 50 maybe slow but fun and very cheap and you live longer. Where the moto gp is more expensive and a way to die quicker and no life insureance will cover you?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I didn't mean it as an insult.



And i didn't take it as an insult, I'm not touchy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gorstak said:


> but in 2018? It's like buying a 20 year old used audi or mercedes, over some new car. Simply isn't worth it



Remember there are the collectors, some people collects Coins some others Motorbikes, Cars, CDs, Comic Books Trading cards and so on and i Collect Old Hardware.



Gorstak said:


> If you have a specific purpose for that stuff,



Yeap, i am an Xeon/1366/X58 enthusiast - Collector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to my old Avatar


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> And i didn't take it as an insult, I'm not touchy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said i agree with knoxx29 100%. As i collect old tonka toys and cds dated back to 1990 and boxes of dinky cars as well. And i have a few collections of sony play stations and games to go along with.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 5, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> My G4560 is equall in strength as i5-2500, but comes with all new gizmos on mobo, spends less power and is basically more "atuned" to windows 10 and new softwares in general. Also, it costs only 80$ in my country, while that i5 is no longer available and used to cost like 250$. So is it smarter for me to buy g4560 with a 3 year warranty or go scouring ebay and get old stuff that might die on me tomorrow?
> The way I see it, I got old 250$ cpu in a new packaging for considerably less, got stuff like usb3 ports, pciex 3.0, nvme support and so on, and it spends a lot less power then that old i5 saving me money. Basically, IPC gets around 10% higher with each new gen, and I simply buy minimum needed and usually upgrade after a gen or two for another minimum. No point in wasting money since I'm just a home user, and a casual gamer, if a gamer anymore at all. Even, or better put, especially, if you are more demanding then me, it makes no sense to go old tech.


I am not sure IF you are aware how good this (X58/6c)Xeons actually are even by today´s standards?Most of them easily OC on 4+Ghz and in multitasking can "eat"yours G4560,all in all they could be roughly almost 3x faster then your"toy" when it comes to certain apps......And yeah they are good for gaming especially now when games starts to utilize more&more cores/threads.....



Knoxx29 said:


> Yeap, i am an Xeon/1366/X58 enthusiast - Collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The build quality of some X58 mobo´s is OUTSANDING and many of them simply refuse to die even after all this years of continuous torturing......So I totally get you* Knoxx29*....I am afraid that I could easily become one of those X58 Collectors in near future


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

Seems dual core cpus are falling behind in modern games today but 4 core 4 thread can keep up with modern graphic card.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 5, 2018)

BTW Anyone have the experience with Xeon E5 2670/2680?How good they are for gaming and how much they could OC on good mobo via BCLK?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

Some day i will upgrade to one of the asus x58 series board either sabertooth or the maximus


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 5, 2018)

@Zyll Goliath You can't OC them far (BCLK 125/166/etc. are all "locked").
Only max. turbo on all cores works, but that's 5-10% at best (and if you have a server board, you need to hack it's UEFI to even have that option).
@Edwired And X79 will be next I presume


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

Well it depends sure list a few motherboards that that can overclock more than 125 bclk. I kinda like the asus boards different colour themes 

I had my eye on asus rampage Iii extreme for awhile seen one paired with 8gb and 12gb as paired with i7 920 but price wise it could be next year


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 5, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> You can't OC them far (BCLK 125MHz is not avaible).
> Only max. turbo on all cores works, but that's 5-10% at best (and if you have a server board, you need to hack it's UEFI to even have that option).
> @Edwired And X79 will be next I presume


THX....Hmm so all in all what do you think what is better for gaming/streaming/editing  6 core Xeon E5-1650(3930k) that can be OC easily(4+Ghz)or 8 core almost non-OC E5-2680?
P.S.I love all those threads and 20mb of chache on E5-2680 but is that enough?


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 5, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> THX....Hmm so all in all what do you think what is better for gaming/streaming/editing  6 core Xeon E5-1650(3930k) that can be OC easily(4+Ghz)or 8 core almost non-OC E5-2680?
> P.S.I love all those threads and 20mb of chache on E5-2680 but is that enough?


I always like to have my cake, and ate it, all at same time 
E5-1680 v2 FTW (Unlocked Octa Core with 25MB of L3)
Side note :







However, between the two you listed - ie. if I had to choose between locked Octa or unlocked Hex... 
I would go for Hex and 4,2-4,5GHz.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 5, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> I always like to have my cake, and ate it, all at same time
> E5-1680 v2 FTW (Unlocked Octa Core with 25MB of L3)
> Side note :
> 
> ...


Mmmm....That E5-1680 V2 cake is TASTY,I can only dream about it.....
So  3930k/E5-1650 IF is it properly OC is still faster after all.....That´s what I was thinking...damn still that E5-2680 looks tempting for good price.......
BTW how good is yours Cinebench score with that beast?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2018)

I have been watching these Xeons for over 2 months

*Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4 ES 2GHz 16-Core 32Threads*

*Intel Xeon E5-2690V2 10 Core 20 Threads SR1A5 @3.00Ghz*

*Intel Xeon E5 2690 V3 ES 2.4G 12 Core 24 Threads*

*Intel Xeon E5-2695V2 2,4 GHz 12 Core 24 Threads*

Only thing that stops me is that i haven't found a valid justification to buy it


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 5, 2018)

@Zyll Goliath R15 is ~1600 points multi, with 4,5GHz clock and 1866MHz CL8 memory (single thread gets around 10% of that).

E5-2690 is a good CPU, but it still doesn't have unlocked BCLK multipliers 
Also, V3s and V4s are for 2011-3 and DDR4.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 5, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Zyll Goliath R15 is ~1600 points multi, with 4,5GHz clock and 1866MHz CL8 memory (single thread gets around 10% of that).
> 
> E5-2690 is a good CPU, but it still doesn't have unlocked BCLK multipliers
> Also, V3s and V4s are for 2011-3 and DDR4.


That´s "sweet" Cinebench score dude.....Nah I am only interested in V1-V2 "Older"2011 Xeons...tho I am still really more than happy with my X58 RIG....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2018)

If the E5-2683 V4 would boost up to 3.5GHz/3.7GHz i would pick 2 but i let me continue dreaming


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Edwired said:


> What memory bandwidth are you getting from micron? I noticed some are like half of 112gb but not sure of the memory is downclocked to save power or something similar



From my 1080 Ti - 




I've not bothered clocking it yet, been too busy sorting out all of the hardware in my PC room to even play a game..  That and my daughter been with me, so I spend more time with her than on the PC...  

Still moving on to more things Xeon'y 



Knoxx29 said:


> I have been watching these Xeons for over 2 months
> 
> *Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4 ES 2GHz 16-Core 32Threads*
> 
> ...



What socket/boards could you use them in @Knoxx29 ??  Some of those look like X99/X299??


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2018)

That insane as you got the gddr5x that like 4 times of a gtx 1050 ti would have like 112gb. Why would nvidia give all graphic card gddr5x memory and everyone would be happy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Only thing that stops me is that i haven't found a valid justification to buy it


Those are pricey. You'd really have to have a need to justify such a purchase..



Zyll Goliath said:


> tho I am still really more than happy with my X58 RIG....


Same here. I'm finding that my X5680 is not bottlenecking my new 2080 much. Been testing it against a Ryzen 2600x @720p, 1080p, and 1440p and while there are differences @720p they're not big enough to affect gameplay. @1440p the differences are with in a reasonable margin of error. With the X5675 the differences are larger but nothing dramatic. While I use ThrottleStop, the CPU's are in Dell systems so there's no OCing. It really is surprising how well the top end 1366 CPU's are holding up.


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

X58 is still rocking the hill   I think it'll be a while until anyone using the platform will have to consider to upgrade   Besides, if your running 1080/1080 Ti or higher, 1440P or higher gives even less of a reason to upgrade anyways....


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a gigabyte ga-x58a-ud3r and 3 xeons. E5520, e5645 and x5672. I can't get it to boot up. All I'm getting is 2 ledd for the ddr phase. One yellow and one green. The e5520 is listed under cpu support list but I am still getting the same issue. No boot, fans turn on real quick like for 1 sec then just the 2 leds described. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 6, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> Hey guys, I have a gigabyte ga-x58a-ud3r and 3 xeons. E5520, e5645 and x5672. I can't get it to boot up. All I'm getting is 2 ledd for the ddr phase. One yellow and one green. The e5520 is listed under cpu support list but I am still getting the same issue. No boot, fans turn on real quick like for 1 sec then just the 2 leds described. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


Check your bios version if you can(with some i7 cpu)....it´s possible that you have older bios version that can not recognize Xeons CPU´s!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

Check the ram is supported by the board just to make sure it's going to cause any issues.  Do you have any other DDR3 that you could try?  It will only boot at 1333 as I believe the Xeon's default to that...  Have you tried in different slots?


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have g skills ddr3 1866 and 1600. I also tried some server ddr3 10600r. Tried 1 stick in every slot individually. Still same issue.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 6, 2018)

You need latest BIOS.


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

Seeing as it's a Xeon thread, I hope these fit in here nicely 





6   Now I wonder what I can do with all of these??


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 6, 2018)

I ordered an i7 920. But it should still detect the e5520 as that cpu is supported with the default bios for the rev2 boards. 

Hopefully, the i7 920 will work.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 6, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> ga-x58a-ud3r


Well, I'm the person to talk to - I owned that board once (rev 1.6 one) - Install windows on the board using the i7 930 and DO NOT flash the bios to a usb and do it through that method - at least for me it thrown errors and failed no matter what, you MUST download gigabytes @bios utility in windows and download the latest bios through the app it's the only way it worked for me and i went from a i7 930 to a x5650 that way.



gizmo613 said:


> I ordered an i7 920. But it should still detect the e5520 as that cpu is supported with the default bios for the rev2 boards.
> 
> Hopefully, the i7 920 will work.


Let us know when you've got that xeon going : ) They're beasts under an overclock and still pretty relevant, I sold to move to x299.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 7, 2018)

Well i had to reaet the bios and settings in the asus p5q premium as something was making the cpu and ram unhappy during the overclock. So more testing is required and dmm testing is needed as some voltages are overvolting abit too high like the vdimm in bios is 1.98v the top of the dimms is 2.14v but the ram slot is showing 2.10v the cpu pll in bios 1.50v the read point is showing 1.59v the northbridge in bios 1.30v dmm reads 1.38v and fsb term in bios 1.28v the read point is showing 1.33v do these voltage look worse or safe?


----------



## lyra (Nov 7, 2018)

and so the struggle begins again

need a new core2duo, pretty sure this e8400 is kaput, more delays but just gotta update bios and slot in my x5470 then the ultimate poor persons gaming rig will be complete. its sitting around 155 quid right now including case and hard drive


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 7, 2018)

got loads of em pm me and i will reply later


----------



## lyra (Nov 7, 2018)

already got one from CEX they are only 25p

cheers tho


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 8, 2018)

Thats cheaper than free (you pay postage) >>>


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

lyra said:


> and so the struggle begins again
> 
> need a new core2duo, pretty sure this e8400 is kaput, more delays but just gotta update bios and slot in my x5470 then the ultimate poor persons gaming rig will be complete. its sitting around 155 quid right now including case and hard drive


Is it just me or that power supply in the picture look nasty what the voltages and amp is it supplying and what brand


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

Heh yeah... 550w sfx psu from fsp. 45A on the 12v rail and 22A on the 5v and 21 on the 3.3.

It was unused and free cause some quite well off, judging by his house, guy got the wrong one and couldnt be bothered to get rid of it properly lol. 

Perfect for this project...


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

Nothing wrong with that at all always nice to get a freebies. All ya need is disco lights on that hahhaha


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

I really wanted a seasonic one as thats what i use and trust after having a cheapo evga one die on me within a week. Hopefully itll serve my mate well but ill urge him to replace it first out of everything in this ghetto box


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

Cool how did the evga power supply die? That abit odd that died within a week must be the transistors overheating with a heavy load or the caps swelling can be easily repaired if you know what to look at.  I have antec 850w hcg running in my computer as i got it as it was exdisplay for €90 on ebay so far touch wood


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

A week of tomb raider followed by nier automata in 6hr sessions lol. I just got it refunded and spent the little extra on a decent one. Its sad cause a load of channels like tech yes city recommend it as a fantastic budget psu but noooo i wont trust those low end evga psus ever again. I may have got unlucky but that just shows poor quality control. 

I didnt pull it apart to see what broke, it would be fine at idle but would die under load.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

I wouldnt believe half the words he said on tech yes city videos as he looks like he on something at times.
Ya need to check the evga power supply with dmm for voltage reading and it acceptable to give or take 5% of the voltage value like it could range from 11.8v to 12.3v is good anything below or beyond that is considered power supply is dying


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

Turns out i didnt need a core2duo
Posts with the xeon
View attachment DSC_0009.JPG

hmmmmm... so i updated the bios on the p5k premium to 1101 from 8020 (or something like that i cant remember what the previous one was) and im still getting an "update bios to unleash full power!" message... also the cpu temp sensor is pinned at 97 degrees as soon as it boots even with 1.09v in it and max fan speed... the top of the cold plate of my cooler isnt even warm so i think its a bug... 











halp D: im guessing dodgy CPU with something whack going on with its temp sensor? or could the ihs and die have lost contact over the years? these xeons are soldered arent they?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

That just need a microcode update you can find the detail at delidded.com about injecting microcode or one of us to inject the p5k premium biod for you. As the vcore it does boot low but you have to manually set the vcore to meet the intel vid and the temperature is fine and it soldered no worries there once the bios is flashed with an updated microcode everything will work. As im running at 4ghz at 1.208v and temps are below 46c all that on noctua heatsink cant remember which one.

here the bios with xeon microcode for the asus p5k premium


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

Awesome thank you so much. That saves me a chunk of time and stress


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

Sure let me know how you get on


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

lets give it a go. fingers crossed


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

lyra said:


> lets give it a go. fingers crossed


Any luck yet


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

you beauty!!! it worked perfectly thank you so much

christ 775 is much harder than 1366 D: and i had major nightmares getting my x58 system to work but now looking back that was easy haha. well now i know and its another arrow in my quiver, not that 771 xeons are gonna be very relevant for much longer lol


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

Your welcome as the asus boards are alot easier to work with than other boards as they have alot more steps and workaround. As i injected 7 of the important microcode that will work with e5450 and x5450 flawless any more xeons is needed as more codes goes in the bigger the bios will be so it have to be the same size 

Sure upload bios images of all settings auto, voltages and temp


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

all looks good, vanderpool and c1e are there, ill check cpuid for the instruction sets when i get windows installed. temps are looking okay and so are voltages. this gelid cooler seems a bit bad compared to the one in my main rig tho might not get too much of an overclock out of it

annoying thing was i had to overwrite my win10 key for the bios update and the media creation tool takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaageeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

Ha yea one thing is disable c1e and intel speedstep so the clock stay full speed during the overclocks. You would want to put the latest windows 10 on a usb that way it there if installing by dvd takes too long you can get windows 10 home and pro keys cheap.

Also do get hwinfo64 for temps and voltage reading as other monitoring softwares read cpu core wrong as the tjmax is 85c not 100c


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah i know, you gotta do similar things with x58 to stop it dropping clocks as and when it feels like it


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

How you mean it dropping clocks on x58 board. I notices that on my board when it get busy it will make a small drop in cpu, fsb and ram speed a split second then back full speed


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

I cant remember the name of the setting but it was making my multiplier tank probably as it tried to fight against the high power draw compared to stock. I think it was speedstep. Annoying thing

Also i think i put the usb stick in a 1.0 port... Win10 install is taking for days


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

As far as i know adia64, hwinfo does the dip in cpu fsb ram speed where prime95 doesnt dip the speed at all. All i can say is make sure all power saving features are disabled and the intel power management in windows is disabled as in windows 7 task manager run cpu full speed then windows 10 task manager state cpu speed fall down to 2.60ghz from 3.70ghz during full load with intel burn test. Fix was to change the intelpmm in the registry from 3 to 4

All c-states should be disabled along with intel speedstep and the multi should be set to max. That should fix that but the newer board have different names for powersaving downclocking and all that other crap 




lyra said:


> I cant remember the name of the setting but it was making my multiplier tank probably as it tried to fight against the high power draw compared to stock. I think it was speedstep. Annoying thing
> 
> Also i think i put the usb stick in a 1.0 port... Win10 install is taking for days


Asus p5k premium dont have usb 1.0 it have 2.0. Are you installing windows 10 on a normal hard drive or ssd? I had to reinstall wlndows 10 only took me half a day with all drivers, updates and software


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah i checked and its usb 2 but damn its slow. i suppose it is slow compared to my raid 0 ssds... but even so, its been like 3 hours now and its at 75% of getting files ready for install D:


----------



## Edwired (Nov 8, 2018)

You got the need for speed but the windows 10 telling im taking my time installing my way lol next time clone the hard drives faster again


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am not sure IF you are aware how good this (X58/6c)Xeons actually are even by today´s standards?Most of them easily OC on 4+Ghz and in multitasking can "eat"yours G4560,all in all they could be roughly almost 3x faster then your"toy" when it comes to certain apps......And yeah they are good for gaming especially now when games starts to utilize more&more cores/threads.....
> 
> 
> The build quality of some X58 mobo´s is OUTSANDING and many of them simply refuse to die even after all this years of continuous torturing......So I totally get you* Knoxx29*....I am afraid that I could easily become one of those X58 Collectors in near future



Older but robust system like X58 are pure VFM to its max and as per benchmarks even relevant today ....... also you can use cheap DDR3 (avoiding expensive DDR4 completely). If anyone is  concerned about power bill then there are options like X5675 with TDP of 95 Watts. For gaming one can go for higher clock speed 4C/8T X5687 or for multitasking 6C/12T X5680 /90.
For Modern features like USB3/ Sata3/NVME there are always PCIE adapters available.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 9, 2018)

ManGupta said:


> Older but robust system like X58 are pure VFM to its max and as per benchmarks even relevant today ....... also you can use cheap DDR3 (avoiding expensive DDR4 completely). If anyone is  concerned about power bill then there are options like X5675 with TDP of 95 Watts. For gaming one can go for higher clock speed 4C/8T X5687 or for multitasking 6C/8T X5680 /90.
> For Modern features like USB3/ Sata3/NVME there are always PCIE adapters available.


I agree except that when it comes to the OC CPU-TDP spec becomes irrelevant they are only significant if your CPU running on stock speed otherwise when you do OC you are the one that will tweak TDP and when it comes to this 6 core Xeons some of them could be more power hungry then others running on the same clock speed....


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I agree except that when it comes to the OC CPU-TDP spec becomes irrelevant they are only significant if your CPU running on stock speed otherwise when you do OC you are the one that will tweak TDP and when it comes to this 6 core Xeons some of them could be more power hungry then others running on the same clock speed....



Agreed ....... and my statement about power consumption was only directed towards those guys who are hyper about power bills. 

BTW there are utube videos that suggest that Intel's TDP spec claims are not all that reliable. My CPU TDP is 130 Watt and I donot Overclock (having Dell system has inherent bottleneck) ..... still Hardware Monitor shows 35 Watts idle but 145 watts on heavy load .... overshooting Intel's claimed TDP of 130 W.


----------



## lyra (Nov 9, 2018)

TDP doesn't really mean anything anyway. Its supposed to be the amount of heat itll chuck out hence the T for thermal. Also there is no standard way of measuring it and so a 95w intel part will be different, in terms of heat and power, from a 95w amd part. 

Its more like a guideline and cooler manufacturers hardly ever say how many watts a cooler can dissipate anyway so its nearly pointless


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, the i7 920 was delivered yesterday. Didn't get a chance to try it due to my daughter having bronchitis. Should get some time late tonight. Will update then.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

Well the tdp is what the max power cpu will use anything beyond that it a waste in heat just because someone said it uses more than 145w doesnt mean the cpu is using all that as it down to all the parts in the computer. Sure if anyone is clever to find a way to measure the power usage in all the pc parts the subtract each one and see what you left with. Then again if one to find a way to make a board to test the true cpu power comsumption it would be alot easier. But the real problem is the vrm power delivery on the motherboard will have to work overtime just to keep the cpu happy but then again the bios is in auto setting is supplying more voltage than it should which explained the increased power comsumption as you are better off setting all the voltages and any other feature manually in order to control the power comsumption. As that just the way i see it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2018)

Phil over at PhilsComputerLab did this video on 775/771 Xeons. Thought it was a very interesting perspective.


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 9, 2018)

lyra said:


> TDP doesn't really mean anything anyway. Its supposed to be the amount of heat itll chuck out hence the T for thermal. Also there is no standard way of measuring it and so a 95w intel part will be different, in terms of heat and power, from a 95w amd part.
> 
> Its more like a guideline and cooler manufacturers hardly ever say how many watts a cooler can dissipate anyway so its nearly pointless



For the sake of knowledge ........ can you enlighten us whether "is there any correlation between Power Rating/Power Consumption of processor and TDP (Is the Thermal Dissipation of Processor a derivative of its Power consumption)  or are they completely independent of each other.

BTW CPU cooler Manufacturer do mention in their Spec the TDP ...... even if just for guideline ..


----------



## lyra (Nov 9, 2018)

I know some do but its not as common as you would think. 
And yes there will be some correlation as the amount of power you put in means the more heat you get out but its not an empirical industry standard. As i said guideline. Not 100% total accurate and perfect unit of measurment


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 9, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Phil over at PhilsComputerLab did this video on 775/771 Xeons. Thought it was a very interesting perspective.



Very Informative Video on Socket 775/771 processors .... actually in past I had been using Gigabyte Soc 775 MB ..... got a Quadcore Q9400 on ebay for just $10  ..... was  @ 2.66 GHz OCed it to 3.20 GHz Stable (Cheap G31 MB with just 4 Gigs DDR2 limit allowed only so much) ....... got a Cinebench score of 325.



lyra said:


> I know some do but its not as common as you would think.
> And yes there will be some correlation as the amount of power you put in means the more heat you get out but its not an empirical industry standard. As i said guideline. Not 100% total accurate and perfect unit of measurment



OK Is there any way to know how much power was actually consumed by my PC ?


----------



## lyra (Nov 9, 2018)

the whole thing is easy, you get one of those plug socket watt meter thingys. single components are harder, you can do things like get clamp style ammeters on the pcie power leads for graphics cards and add 75 watts based on the assumption that the pcie slot itself is delivering 75watts. cpus are a pain cause there are things like the VRM which have their own power consumption themselves so getting an amp measurement of the eps cable wont be very accurate. HWmon does give you a reading but software readings are always to be taken with a pintch of salt. hwy you shopping for a power supply or something?


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 9, 2018)

lyra said:


> the whole thing is easy, you get one of those plug socket watt meter thingys. single components are harder, you can do things like get clamp style ammeters on the pcie power leads for graphics cards and add 75 watts based on the assumption that the pcie slot itself is delivering 75watts. cpus are a pain cause there are things like the VRM which have their own power consumption themselves so getting an amp measurement of the eps cable wont be very accurate. HWmon does give you a reading but software readings are always to be taken with a pintch of salt. hwy you shopping for a power supply or something?



No Just for sake of knowledge ........ but yes I will upgrade my PSU once I get a new GPU but not right now.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

The plug for watt reading is a good idea but that combined every other parts of the computer like i said it best to run every thing stock including the bios set manually in order to get a baseline for power comsumption otherwise it involved more time figuring it out



lyra said:


> the whole thing is easy, you get one of those plug socket watt meter thingys. single components are harder, you can do things like get clamp style ammeters on the pcie power leads for graphics cards and add 75 watts based on the assumption that the pcie slot itself is delivering 75watts. cpus are a pain cause there are things like the VRM which have their own power consumption themselves so getting an amp measurement of the eps cable wont be very accurate. HWmon does give you a reading but software readings are always to be taken with a pintch of salt. hwy you shopping for a power supply or something?


How the asus p5k premium getting on with the x5450?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2018)

lyra said:


> the whole thing is easy, you get one of those plug socket watt meter thingys.


There is the KillAWatt.;
https://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 10, 2018)

I put in the i7 920 and still no boot.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 10, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> I put in the i7 920 and still no boot.


Try to reset the CMOS/BIOS first....and then try it again...let´s hope it will work otherwise it might be that your mobo is kaput.......


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 10, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> I put in the i7 920 and still no boot.



You can also try figuring out by using a motherboard speaker .... and observe what Beep Code Error it throws.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

ManGupta said:


> You can also try figuring out by using a motherboard speaker .... and observe what Beep Code Error it throws.


Some motherboard dont have a speaker some come with a lcd error code display and some with nothing. Most likely the cpu doesnt support higher speed ram or try a cpu that works then adjust some settings then pop back the i7 920 back in to see if it boots.

Here some info based on that i7 920
These processors support DDR3 memory with a maximum frequency of 1066 MHz. If faster DDR3 memory is used (such as 1333 MHz or 1600 MHz), it will be down-clocked to operate at 1066 MHz.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 10, 2018)

That's why you get JEDEC profiles in RAM though.
There is no such thing as "too fast RAM", and that 1066MHz "limitation" for i7 920 - doesn't exist in the first place.
X58 chipset can set whatever frequency You desire, and I didn't find a motherboard that doesn't allow frequency manipulation on X58 platform (I didn't checked OEM only one, or server stuff).

If BIOS supports the chip capacity of the RAM module, it should work with that module.

Keep in mind : *Nehalem CPUs have IMC limitation, which makes three of RAM slots "primary" and other three "secondary".* You have to install at least one RAM module into primary slot for CPU to work (assuming the slot works). Which ones are which are described in MB manual.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> That's why you get JEDEC profiles in RAM though.
> There is no such thing as "too fast RAM", and 1066MHz "limitation" for i7 920 - doesn't exist in the first place. X58 chipset can set what ever frequency You desire and I didn't find a motherboard that doesn't allow frequency manipulation on X58 (as long as it's not OEM only, or server one).
> If BIOS supports the chip capacity of the RAM module, it should work with that module.
> 
> Keep in mind : Nehalem CPUs have IMC limitation, which makes three of RAM slots "primary" and other three "secondary". You have to install at least one RAM module into primary slot for CPU to work (assuming the slot works).


Dont forget some motherboard cant adjust to the jedec at all some will need to be forced to adjust as i learned the hard way with my asus p5q premium as the bios selected it own not the ram jedec for example the trfc is 52 by bios and jedec stated 68


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, I woudn't be surprised if adjusting to JEDEC only worked if :
1) Auto option is set in BIOS (ie. AUTO for ALL DRAM settings)
2) ICs used by memory module are supported by BIOS
Also, tRFC is a timing (and not primary one on top of that), DRAM frequency is different.
Lastly, X58 is an enthusiast chipset, in case of LGA 775 - have you heard about X38/X48 board that doesn't allow Frequency change ?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

Im not saying you have to change jedec but  some bios and boards dont change timings according to memset. I explain my case i have mushkin and gskill both different brand works fine but the asus p5q premium have selected it own timings where it didnt obey the jedec. I cant say im right or wrong but that as clear as day


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, that's why you get a "RAM Support" list isn't it ?
If memory wasn't problematic - it would be in there (that is, if manufacturer was bothered enough to test it that is ).
Sorry to ask (but I don't remember), do your different RAM modules have the same tRFC in JEDEC profiles ?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

Then again the xmp is used in newer board it shows the adjusted timing at selected freq where the older jedec dont change the timings at the selected freq there for we have to force it to run it manually


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sure, XMP can be used... on X58 and later (since it was made for X58/P55 in the first place).
It never worked for me on LGA 775 boards I got (option for it either simply wasn't there, or PC never booted when it was selected) 
I didn't tried that many boards (or memory modules) with it, so I can't be 100% sure that there are no exceptions to this.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

I know that 

Nothing worse if anyone bought ram thinking it will work straight away but theres alot more that meet the eye when some dont read the support list as most just follow everyones pc spec like example on youtube jay2cent skunkworks pc is extremely overkill theres no way he dumped that much money into it like that easily 6 or 7 grand of parts in it


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 10, 2018)

I had the battery removed for over 24 hours and installed it when I install the i7 920, still no boot, same symptoms. Then I read up on how this MB is picking with power supplies. And......

It was the power supply. I swapped power supply and it booted into bios with the i7 920. It has bios revision FB. It'll need an update to support the Xeon that I have. Just have to remove the old power supply and reroute the new power supply.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

So the power supply was busted what brand was it?


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 10, 2018)

Not sure if it was busted. I will install it in the other PC PC I swapped the power supply from.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok but what brand was the power supply that was not working?


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 10, 2018)

Evga 600w


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2018)

Jeez im surprised that it didnt boot with that power supply did you test it with dmm to see if any of the 12v 5v 3.3v rails are outputting correctly i wouldnt put it into another pc risking another blow out


----------



## lyra (Nov 10, 2018)

Westmere overclocking is way more fun than harpertown

Also if its onenof those base level cheap 600w evga psus that's the same as what died on me within a week


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> I had the battery removed for over 24 hours and installed it when I install the i7 920, still no boot, same symptoms. Then I read up on how this MB is picking with power supplies. And......
> 
> It was the power supply. I swapped power supply and it booted into bios with the i7 920. It has bios revision FB. It'll need an update to support the Xeon that I have. Just have to remove the old power supply and reroute the new power supply.


Glad you figured it out! Remind us, what Xeon do you have?


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 12, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Glad you figured it out! Remind us, what Xeon do you have?



I currently have an X5672 in it right now. But I also have E5520 and E5645.


----------



## lyra (Nov 12, 2018)

X5672 is what i have, how far does yours clock?


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Nov 12, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> BTW Anyone have the experience with Xeon E5 2670/2680?How good they are for gaming and how much they could OC on good mobo via BCLK?



I use a 2680v2 which works fine with 113Mhz BCLK. All core turbo at 3.5GHz. Max single core turbo 4.0Ghz. I do think the v1s can´t go past 106Mhz BCLK. 









Knoxx29 said:


> I have been watching these Xeons for over 2 months
> 
> *Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4 ES 2GHz 16-Core 32Threads*
> 
> ...



The best X79 cpu is the 1680v2 which is not that pricey anymore. The OEM cpu 2696v2 is also very interesting since it has higher all core turbo compared to the 2697v2. It should be possible to have 12 cores at 3.5GHz unless it hits its TDP-limit. The 2690v2 is very good allround CPU since you get 10 cores and 3.7Ghz all core turbo which also makes it good for gaming.


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 12, 2018)

lyra said:


> X5672 is what i have, how far does yours clock?



Its running stock at the moment. Not too sure on what settings to change for overclocking it.


----------



## lyra (Nov 12, 2018)

I found mine pretty easy, basically maxed multi, 162 bclk and 1.3 ish volts for 4.2 worked well with 1600 memory too as it came 1624mhz

On air too


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 14, 2018)

Ok small issue, I hope.

I have ddr3 16gb 1866mhz. Bios is set to 1866mhz on xmp profile 2, but post shows 1333mhz, task manager shows 800mhz and cpuz shows 1333mhz. Which is correct? And why doesn't run at 1866mhz?


----------



## lyra (Nov 14, 2018)

Becareful with ddr3 xmps on westmere chips cause they probably put way too much voltage into the imc and cause rapid degradation. It could be showing you wierd things cause it cant set the uncore high enough as that has to be twice dram freq so its just autoing things down. But manually set frequencies and voltages for things like dram and imc. My 2000mhz ddr3 kit tried to put 1.9v into my imc lol


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 14, 2018)

Man, how I wished my Asus x58 motherboard was still working, lol. Same chip and ram, that Asus booted right up with no issues other than it died the next day.
I have some ddr3 1333mhz server rams, hopefully, these will work. I don't want to damage my current set. Once I get home from work, I'll get the specs and then I'll be back for some overclock advice. Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2018)

gizmo613 said:


> Asus x588


----------



## lyra (Nov 14, 2018)

Is that what comes after x299 now that amd got x399 first?


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 14, 2018)

Lol, fixed.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 16, 2018)

Jeez i just had a nightmare trying to get the asus p5q premium to behave as any time i do the aida64 to stress the memory it just keeps failing as i ruled out the voltages, timings none of them fixed the problem. So i did try the skew settings for cpu northbridge and ram turned out the bios messes with the skew so many times so ended up setting the skew manually as for now the ram skews are set to advanced 50ps the cpu delayed 200ps and northbridge delayed 600ps now i have a working pc as i used project cars for testing for any freezes and locks up none ever appears so yeah now the results im getting is the cpu is at 4ghz idle 1.20v loaded 1.21v the temperature is a bonus barely kissed 40c. Now i can chill out with gaming will do more overclocking on the cpu, ram and gpu to squeeze more peformance another day


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 16, 2018)

Stating just the obvious ...........................


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 16, 2018)

dunno where one can get a sabertooth for a decent price.  Over here you would end up paying close to $300 cad just for the mobo.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 16, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> dunno where one can get a sabertooth for a decent price.  Over here you would end up paying close to $300 cad just for the mobo.


300 CAD is around 200 €...hmm here in my country are expensive but not that much I saw few from 110€-150€.....


----------



## lyra (Nov 16, 2018)

God i wish i could get a sabertooth for cheap. A hundred buck a pop for a p6x58de is kinda steep for such an old platform. But i guess its directly all our fault for keeping x58 in demand lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 16, 2018)

lyra said:


> God i wish i could get a sabertooth for cheap. A hundred buck a pop for a p6x58de is kinda steep for such an old platform. But i guess its directly all our fault for keeping x58 in demand lol


You have more or less same mobo like me(P6X58D Premium) except I have USB 3 also not sure if you have that on yours...but honestly now I think that I might prefer this mobo over Sabaertooth....just because this 16+2 power phase,it comes handy after all this years of abuse and probably can prolong mobo life expectancy....


----------



## lyra (Nov 16, 2018)

Mine has usb3 too. No front pannel usb3 header tho but my case is pre usb 3 anyway


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 16, 2018)

USB3 was never an issue ...... one can always go for Cheap PCIE USB3 Adapter and X58 Mobos comes with good number of PCIE slots ... One can get cheap adapter with 20 Pin Front Panel header and a 4 port Front panel trays that just fits into legacy floppy drive bay ... which is not used anyway.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> dunno where one can get a sabertooth for a decent price.  Over here you would end up paying close to $300 cad just for the mobo.



This is a nice Sabertooth:https://www.ebay.de/itm/ASUS-Sabertooth-X58-Motherboard-LGA-1336-Chipset/253961621299


----------



## ManGupta (Nov 16, 2018)

PCIE route gives lots of modern features lacking in old gen systems be it USB3 or SATA3 or NVME.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is a nice Sabertooth:https://www.ebay.de/itm/ASUS-Sabertooth-X58-Motherboard-LGA-1336-Chipset/253961621299


Its a very nice motherboard. Too bad it's stupidly expensive.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Its a very nice motherboard. Too bad it's stupidly expensive.



30£ less and for sure i would buy it


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> 30£ less and for sure i would buy it



I'm in Canada. So multiply that number by about 1.5 to 2X and that's what it costs here.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 16, 2018)

ManGupta said:


> USB3 was never an issue ...... one can always go for Cheap PCIE USB3 Adapter and X58 Mobos comes with good number of PCIE slots ... One can get cheap adapter with 20 Pin Front Panel header and a 4 port Front panel trays that just fits into legacy floppy drive bay ... which is not used anyway.
> 
> View attachment 110687


Ohh sure no one is saying that is big issue I just state the difference between our two boards because they are basically the same


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 17, 2018)

Ok, so I'm looking for some help with overclocking this current setup. Gigabyte ga-x58a-ud3r, Xeon x5672 and 16gb ddr3 1866mhz dual channel. Cpu currently has a hyper Evo 212 cooler on it. Any help is appreciated.

It is currently on stock settings.


----------



## Bloodwing (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a HP Z620 with few upgrades. I do have the the "daughterboard" additional CPU/DIMMS . As well as a GPU upgrade. This is no longer my everyday use/gamer since I recently upgraded to the non Xeon Intel side. It is now my actual server/data storage. Specs are as follows:

2x Xeon E5-2690v2
48GB Hynix DDR3 ECC 1600Mhz
250 GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD 
2x Seagate 6TB 7200rpm HDD
Gigabyte GTX 1060 6GB Mini OC
LG Black 16x Blu-Ray 
Everything else is the standard fare. PSU, Mobo, RAID/NAS controllers.

I went nuts with everything but GPU $ was a limiting factor. It was a slow build up to this started with a single E5-2690v1, 16gb RAM, SSD, GTX and a Toshiba 1tb Hdd. Then slowly added bit by bit till this thing emerged. Only thing that slowed it down for AAA games is the GPU since I got it for a song plus I needed something other than whatever came in it, I am wanting to say it was a Quadro K2000.


----------



## lyra (Nov 17, 2018)

@gizmo613 you should be able to get to 4.2 without much hassle and around 1.3 volt ish. That's where id go for a start point. 25 multi, 162 blclk. Leave your memory under spec until you get your processor dialed in. Dont put too much qpi voltage in. I wouldnt recommend much if any more than 1.2 qpi voltage

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-the-x58-a-practical-guide.108526/

This is also a bit of a lifesaver


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey guys I could use some help here, finally got a "good and cheap" server to play with.
My main use will be for a DayZ Standalone  Server, Discord/Teamspeak, PleX Media Server and a "few" other things.

It´s better to run/create a few VM´s for each "server" or just run all of them on Win10 Prox64.
Also any chance I can make this CPU run @ full turbo 100% all the time?


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Since you are using standard board (ie. not server), you should be able to increase power and amps to max. (this is a good start).
Option for all core multiplier isn't available ?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 18, 2018)

lyra said:


> @gizmo613 you should be able to get to 4.2 without much hassle and around 1.3 volt ish. That's where id go for a start point. 25 multi, 162 blclk. Leave your memory under spec until you get your processor dialed in. Dont put too much qpi voltage in. I wouldnt recommend much if any more than 1.2 qpi voltage
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-the-x58-a-practical-guide.108526/
> 
> This is also a bit of a lifesaver



So I have made the changes to match what you got there. And I was able to get it to 4.2ghz with 1620mhz ddr3. I loaded up cpuz and noticed that my cousin voltage is 1.376v and NB Frequency is 3564.2 mhz. 

Should I be a bit worried about the cpu voltage and NB Frequency?


----------



## lyra (Nov 18, 2018)

Just drop down the bios voltage till actual voltage is where you want it. They seem to always have a bit of a discrepancy

And id try and get it as low as possible wilst keeping stabikity of course


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2018)

Folks, I've posted this in a few other threads but it most applies here I think. Very interesting and eye-opening.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Folks, I've posted this in a few other threads but it most applies here I think. Very interesting and eye-opening.





Zyll Goliath said:


>


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2018)

That's the second oops of the day. Sorry didn't see that post.. LOL!


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Nov 19, 2018)

MasterInvader said:


> Hey guys I could use some help here, finally got a "good and cheap" server to play with.
> My main use will be for a DayZ Standalone  Server, Discord/Teamspeak, PleX Media Server and a "few" other things.
> 
> It´s better to run/create a few VM´s for each "server" or just run all of them on Win10 Prox64.
> ...


Just set Power Plan to maximum performance.


----------



## gizmo613 (Nov 19, 2018)

lyra said:


> Just drop down the bios voltage till actual voltage is where you want it. They seem to always have a bit of a discrepancy
> 
> And id try and get it as low as possible wilst keeping stabikity of course




I'll lower it later tonight. Which software should I use to help determine stability?


----------



## lyra (Nov 19, 2018)

Cinebench prime 95 and general use are the ones i use. General use being the important one. I could run cinebench for days at 4.4 and p95 with no errors too but id get nasty crashes in long gaming sessions at 4.4 so i pulled it back to 4.3 and lowered the dram freq too


----------



## bi4evah (Nov 19, 2018)

I've owned an i7 920 since 2009 and just bought on impulse a Xeon X5675 on Aliexpress for $25 after seeing yet another video showing how that platform is still good bang for the buck. My Intel DX58SO doesn't officially support more than 16GB but I've seen people post that they were able to use a Xeon X56xx and 32GB with this mobo.

However, since I'm considering upgrading my GTX760 to a GTX1060, moving from 14GB to 32GB, and adding a larger SSD since my 128GB boot drive is always full, I'm now thinking I might as well build a new system around the Xeon and hand down the i7 PC as is to my son.

After some research, it looks like getting a good LGA 1366 motherboard at a decent price can be a challenge. It feels like buying a dual-CPU server motherboard might be a better deal, but I want to make sure I don't make a rookie mistake. From what I've seen so far, the main pitfalls are a) form factor (some boards are bigger than ATX so I should get a mid/large tower?) and b) I should get exactly the same CPUs if I go the dual route. Anything else I should take into account? Any specific motherboards recommended for their good price/functionality?

For what is worth, I work from home and I use my PC primarily for RAM and/or CPU intensive apps (e.g. data modeling in Excel, Power BI, SQL Server). I multitask quite a lot with triple monitors, and Chrome alone often uses 3+GB of RAM. I value not having to wait while task switching, launching apps, etc. Something not too noisy would be appreciated. I may lightly overclock but have no plans for crazy water cooling.

I also plan to use GameStream with an Nvidia Shield I just bought. My son will mostly play with his PC if I end up building a second one. We don't need to push the latest games to their extreme settings in 4K though. I pretty much never turn off my PC, though some of its current media sharing duties are going to be offloaded to the Shield.

Any advice from people who've been there and done that is welcome!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2018)

Guys I need advice....I can get some really cheap DDR3 registered ecc samsung memory but I am not sure if it will work on Asus P6X58D Premium with Xeon?
I was looking around and some ppl. said it will others said ain´t work....so...


----------



## lyra (Nov 27, 2018)

I have the p6x58d-e and it doesnt support ecc. Dont know about the premium but i wouldnt imagine so

I have 24gb on the stuff just doing nothing T^T su h a shame


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 27, 2018)

Manual for the P6T Deluxe says no installation says yes (its cpu dependent)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2018)

lyra said:


> I have the p6x58d-e and it doesnt support ecc. Dont know about the premium but i wouldnt imagine so
> 
> I have 24gb on the stuff just doing nothing T^T su h a shame


Hmm....did you tried different sticks...maybe some reg ECC working....Look at this video bellow












dorsetknob said:


> Manual for the P6T Deluxe says no installation says yes (its cpu dependent)



Yeah I know that is CPU dependent but also reg. memory has chip on itself....ecc unbuffered ram should work without  the problems.....so seems like some ppl. have lucky on certain consumers mobos and others dont.....

Anyway guys thx for (no) help 

I was searching a bit more about this ECC Registered RAM and X58 platform and apparently seems like the Reg memory that was working on some consumer mobos are 2Rx8 and those that didn´t work are 2Rx4.....


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry guys I think I missed something but I'm unsure if it's just an SR-2 thing or not, but I've had zero issues with putting ECC ram in my SR-2 and running that..??  I've not yet tried it in my Gigabyte or Classified boards, but I think that they might require different mods possibly?  

I'll see if I can get my mate to send over my PSUs I've ordered, maybe then I can grab myself a bit of testing time with the boards I have here and report back


----------



## lyra (Nov 27, 2018)

SR-2s are not x58 chipset so it would work as they are xeon boards and xeons have the ability to use ECC memory unlike the consumer x58 chipset and its corresponding cpus


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

lyra said:


> SR-2s are not x58 chipset so it would work as they are xeon boards and xeons have the ability to use ECC memory unlike the consumer x58 chipset and its corresponding cpus



They run the same socket but they do use an Intel based chipset, the 5520..  Here's the CPU list from another one of the boards I have, Gigabyte X58A-OC - https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-X58A-OC-rev-10#support-cpu






That's not all of them but it seems it might work with some   I'll see what I have here and see if I can do some testing...  I have both Server ECC ram and standard Desktop ram here, so I'll see if it works 

EDIT - https://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/legacy/  - It seems it might be possible with the other EVGA Classified boards I have..  I'll need to do a bit more digging as I think the both of mine (759 and 762) are revision 1 boards and not 2.  If they were, it would have worked out the box...  (Damn shame that is!!)  

https://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=659934&high=CPU+modification - From the EVGA Forums


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2018)

phill said:


> They run the same socket but they do use an Intel based chipset, the 5520..  Here's the CPU list from another one of the boards I have, Gigabyte X58A-OC - https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-X58A-OC-rev-10#support-cpu
> 
> View attachment 111366
> 
> That's not all of them but it seems it might work with some   I'll see what I have here and see if I can do some testing...  I have both Server ECC ram and standard Desktop ram here, so I'll see if it works


Yo* phill* Is it ECC RAM that you have Registered or unbuffered?


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

Gimme a sec 





A link to the ram 

https://www.serversupply.com/MEMORY/PC3-10600/8GB/SAMSUNG/M393B1K70DH0-CH9Q9.htm

By the link, it tells me Registered and ECC?  I've 12 sticks installed in my SR-2..  I did have some Corsair 4Gb sticks in there, 48Gb total then   They where -

Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 





I hope that's of some help   I'm hoping to be grabbing a few more sticks from work at some point, will be interesting if I can get some 8Gb sticks, 12 x 8, 96Gb...  Will be interesting   I've a few spare for the moment....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2018)

phill said:


> Gimme a sec
> 
> View attachment 111367
> 
> ...


THX phill....Can you check if you might have some of the ECC Reg. 2Rx4 and tried them as well because as I mention before after loong search seems like that 2Rx8 Reg is working and that 2Rx4 do not.......


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

As far as I'm aware, all of this is ECC?  Are they 4Gb and 8Gb sticks?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2018)

phill said:


> As far as I'm aware, all of this is ECC?  Are they 4Gb and 8Gb sticks?


Well...yes all of them are ECC registered RAM also seems like some of them are also 8 gb sticks...here this link that guy claim that 48 gb of reg ECC memory is working on his Asus P6T Deluxe and they are also 2Rx8.....


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

I've not had any issues with my SR-2 running this ram and it's been WCG crunching as well, so if there where any errors, that would have (I'd like to have thought!!) definitely shown itself...

When I can get a my new PSUs sent to me by my best mate I'll see what I can do


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2018)

phill said:


> I've not had any issues with my SR-2 running this ram and it's been WCG crunching as well, so if there where any errors, that would have (I'd like to have thought!!) definitely shown itself...
> 
> When I can get a my new PSUs sent to me by my best mate I'll see what I can do


THX


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2018)

lyra said:


> SR-2s are not x58 chipset so it would work as they are xeon boards and xeons have the ability to use ECC memory unlike the consumer x58 chipset and its corresponding cpus


This is incorrect. All Xeon's running in X58 will be able to use ECC as the memory controller dictates RAM support. However, the Registered ECC is a different story and seems to be a mystery ATM.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


>


I was just going to post this. You beat me to it. LOL! Nice.
Really shows the X58 is still holding it's own after all these years..


----------



## DooM3 (Nov 29, 2018)

My kung-fu 4.4ghz 2400mhz












It is unbelievable that after all these years the X58 platform has yet to be said.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was just going to post this. You beat me to it. LOL! Nice.
> Really shows the X58 is still holding it's own after all these years..


Yeah....still really capable platform...I was thinking maybe to switch on X79 or maybe Ryzen but there is no need for it...I think I will just add more RAM and probablly get better GPU.....I just wish if Intel made 8 &10 core Westmere for 1366 socket....Anyway there are those 8-10 core Westmere-EX CPU´s for LGA 1567 socket but these are only for server purposes....


----------



## lyra (Nov 29, 2018)

Just gotta go dual socket... Lmao but then the price of an sr2 nukes your price per dollar


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2018)

lyra said:


> Just gotta go dual socket... Lmao but then the price of an sr2 nukes your price per dollar


Unless you don't care to OC, then a Dell T5500 or T7500 work work well and are generally inexpensive for a whole system.


----------



## lyra (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah i used to have a proliant ml350 g6 was a trooper but at stock speeds it was causing bottlenecks going to x58 and adding 20% to the performance was what made westmere shine for me. The extra performance you squeeze out from overclocking is what keeps westmere and x58 in the game and relevent


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2018)

lyra said:


> The extra performance you squeeze out from overclocking is what keeps westmere and x58 in the game and relevent


Gotta disagree here. I am currently running a Dell T3500 with an X5680, 48GB of RAM and an RTX 2080. I have very few bottlenecking problems. Bottlenecking is happening in some games but not enough to justify an upgrade just yet. The Socket2011 Xeons have been tempting me somewhat though..


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Gotta disagree here. I am currently running a Dell T3500 with an X5680, 48GB of RAM and an RTX 2080. I have very few bottlenecking problem. Bottlenecking is happening in some games but not enough to justify an upgrade just yet. The Socket2011 Xeons have been tempting me somewhat though..


Well...IPC is still more important then core count but there are games now that loves all those cores/threads and in that case you probablly not going to notice as much bottlenecking on that RTX 2080.....


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow can't wait to run this Cpu


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 30, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Wow can't wait to run this CpuView attachment 111580


keep us posted....I am eager to see some benchmarks on that puppy


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2018)

10 core goodness   Looking forward to seeing the results!!  Have you got another one as well or just the one??


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 30, 2018)

phill said:


> 10 core goodness   Looking forward to seeing the results!!  Have you got another one as well or just the one??



We've got 10 of those atm


----------



## SoNic67 (Nov 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I am currently running a Dell T3500 with an X5680, 48GB of RAM and an RTX 2080.


What kind are your memories? I have tried to plug in 48GB too and didn't boot. Mine were 8GB ECC reg, 2Rx4.
Maybe indeed they have to be 2Rx8?


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> We've got 10 of those atm



Will they be used in single or dual or more configurations for testing etc?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> What kind are your memories? I have tried to plug in 48GB too and didn't boot. Mine were 8GB ECC reg, 2Rx4.
> Maybe indeed they have to be 2Rx8?


Yours are registered, mine are just straight ECC. Betting the Reg ram won't work in a T3500.


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 1, 2018)

Update. I have replaced the motherboard with a T5500 one. The 6x8GB, 2Rx4, ECC, Registered RAM is happily working. Signature updated.
As a plus, for this mobo, Dell provided a BIOS update this November (A18) to take care of CPU microcode (Meltdown and Spectre).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 1, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> Update. I have replaced the motherboard with a T5500 one. The 6x8GB, 2Rx4, ECC, Registered RAM is happily working. Signature updated.
> As a plus, for this mobo, Dell provided a BIOS update this November (A18) to take care of CPU microcode (Meltdown and Spectre).


Nice...anyway this looks like server mobo right?There is no problems for Reg.ECC Ram to functions properly on server mobos....


----------



## Phaet0n (Dec 1, 2018)

I introduce myself in the forum and in the club with my Xeon build

Intel Xeon E5-2670 v3 3.10 GHz 12 cores / 24 threads
Corsair 32 GB DDR4 3200 CL14
Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB + 860 EVO 500 GB
MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING
EVGA GTX TITAN Signature 6 GB
Corsair H115i
Corsair RM850i 80 Plus Gold
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Tempered Glass




Someday I'll get an E5-2699 v4 for him.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 1, 2018)

Phaet0n said:


> I introduce myself in the forum and in the club with my Xeon build
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2670 v3 3.10 GHz 12 cores / 24 threads
> Corsair 32 GB DDR4 3200 CL14
> ...


Feel free to share with us some of yours benchmark results!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmmm....very interesting


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> Update. I have replaced the motherboard with a T5500 one. The 6x8GB, 2Rx4, ECC, Registered RAM is happily working. Signature updated.
> As a plus, for this mobo, Dell provided a BIOS update this November (A18) to take care of CPU microcode (Meltdown and Spectre).


So maybe the registered RAM is a chipset thing?


Phaet0n said:


> I introduce myself in the forum and in the club with my Xeon build
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2670 v3 3.10 GHz 12 cores / 24 threads
> Corsair 32 GB DDR4 3200 CL14
> ...


Very nice system, welcome to TPU!


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 2, 2018)

Updates. My Windows 10 Pro got deactivated and didn't want to get activated again. This is a Windows 7 Pro free upgrade and supposedly tied to my email address that I have used since then to log on, but nothing worked.
Eventually I got to chat to an agent and he started a remote session on my computer. Tried to use my previous Windows 7 Pro key and didn't work either. Then he just used "Activate by phone" option, remotely copied the numbers from my screen to his and input the resulted numbers in my window and... I am again Activated.
Phew...

Anyway, I don't know what to say about memory. I am using the same CPU and supposedly the RAM controller is in the CPU. The south bridge is the same like on the other motherboard - Intel ICH10R. The ECC registered memory that didn't want to work before, now it's working.
Obviously something is different, but can't tell what. CPU-Z says something about  Intel 5520 that on the T3500 was X58 (but I might be wrong). Intel 5520/5500/X58 is an I/O Hub PCI Express Root... so it should be irrelevant for the memory controller.

As a side note, CPU-Z can't read the memory SPD. On the other MoBo, it could.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 2, 2018)

Well havent been on this for a while just alot going on lately. I been testing the e5450 on asus p5q premium as im getting less crashing in project cars still far from perfect i still have to mess around the timings and dram clock skew as those are the only two causing the peekaboo crashing on some games. As project cars will work for 30 mins then crash to desktop stating unhandled error and event viewer showing no error in nvidia driver crashing. Still a small improvement is better than nothing


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 4, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Feel free to share with us some of yours benchmark results!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hmmm....very interesting


Kinda worrys me. 
He also states that elpida ram is the worst ram to get. And i have 4 sticks!! 

Time to change it methinks.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 4, 2018)

So its entirely specter/meltdown updates that are destroying performance.

There are ways around it from what I am reading but the linux performance is much higher.  Maybe move to Linux then as well?


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 4, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> Kinda worrys me.
> He also states that elpida ram is the worst ram to get. And i have 4 sticks!!
> 
> Time to change it methinks.


Pfft, nothing wrong with Elpida DDR3, sure most of it is meh but a good set of BASE Hyper's or BBSE are some of the best DDR3 for benching.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 6, 2018)

Let see how this 10 core performs.





After watched this I decided to moved this xeon v2 over my 6850k.. AHA










Will be updated once build has completed..


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

Look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey everyone had to take the asus p5q premium out of the case as i still dont trust some of read points for the vdimm as i can see the read point out putting 2.17v above the dimm slot the coils on the back reads 2.16v and the dimm slot read point 2.12v which has the tiny solder point so i came up with an idea which will help me figure out is to cut up a usb cable which have small cables suitable for tight places and desolder a small pcb board which will have holes on it that way i can wire all the important read points to a single pcb board so i dont run into a risk of hitting some parts of the motherboard without shorting. So that would be a great help for me to keep an eye on the motherboard voltages on the hardware level than rather software reading  i will up load some pictures some day soon it may look abit ugly but that the beauty of making custom work


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

Anyone was able to boot from a PCIe SATA adapter on a T5500 board with A18 BIOS?
I have two SATA controllers, both based on ASMEDIA 106x controller, one PCIe 1x and the other 4x, plugged in the 8x port. During BIOS sequence, their firmware code appears on the screen with "no drive detected".
However, once Windows booted up, I can see the controller in Windows devices, and even an optical drive connected to it.
I have used one of the controllers with Windows 7, on the T3500 board. I have bought another one. And on the T5500 board none is working.

I saw this thread too: https://www.dell.com/community/Desk...cie-card-cannot-configure-as-boot/m-p/4485359
Seems to require "Legacy BOOT" in BIOS. Well... I don't see that option.

I have to mention that I have already a bootable RAID card, but I can't boot from it with the SSD without "initializing" it. That means erasing it. Maybe that's the problem, cannot be two bootable PCIe cards?

Any ideas?


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2018)

You may have to try a hard drive connected to the sata controller with some sort of operating system to see if it detected by bios but then again it maybe limited to boot from pcie sata adapter via driver inf modding a that be my 2 cents as i have a sata controller the 6421a i think cant think what brand it was as used it for hard drive recovery which was a few years ago. If you have the inf file that can be used to detect the sata controller when installing the windows 10 then the boot will work from the sata controller. Hope this helps 
As for the legacy boot that only in the newer bios example uefi where it could be change to suit legacy boot like older operating system some known as secure boot as some bios have different names like csm. Sure post a few pictures of the bios in the dell t5500 i may be able to help you 

Here some info base on the question you mentioned
https://www.dell.com/support/articl...e-them-as-a-boot-drive-for-a-dell-pc-?lang=en


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

In Windows the adapter it is present, I can see drives attached to it. But it won't boot from it.
I have even tried to disable my other RAID controller BIOS and I have the same result:


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 8, 2018)

*Is someone tried this e5-2470 8 core cpu on 1366 Motherboard? 

 *


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2018)

Different Socket 1356 v 1366  Not sure even if it will fit a 1366 socket
IF IT FITTED THE SOCKET
Its a sandybridge based cpu so Bios work needed on MB
a pinout comparasion would be needed to check the electrical connections
Not heard of a like 771>775 mod.
an interesting idea to play with if one has the Cpu

EDIT 
You Can Get no Brand X79 Chipset ( socket 1356)  Desktop Motherboards from china/Hong Kong
for about £60  free postage via Ali/ebay ( might be worth a Punt  )


----------



## Edwired (Dec 8, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Different Socket 1356 v 1366  Not sure even if it will fit a 1366 socket
> IF IT FITTED THE SOCKET
> Its a sandybridge based cpu so Bios work needed on MB
> a pinout comparasion would be needed to check the electrical connections
> ...


Down side is no overclocking available on no brand but could be used for daily use if the board dies you have to buy another one again


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 8, 2018)

I have replaced the left cooler with the right one on the T5500.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 8, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> I have replaced the left cooler with the right one on the T5500.
> 
> View attachment 112187


That small compared to the left


----------



## Susquehannock (Dec 8, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> I have replaced the left cooler with the right one on the T5500.
> 
> View attachment 112187


That is going to be a big improvement. The Dell heatpipe cooler is actually pretty good. Use some zip ties to attach an 80mm fan and you're cool. Lap the heatsink & CPU, apply some good TIM, and you're really cool.
The heatspreader on my W3680 was really warped. No surprise there. Humming along at 4.0ghz and it never goes above 40-c while gaming now. Only way it will go over 50-c is running Prime95 small FFTs.


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 8, 2018)

Susquehannock said:


> Humming along at 4.0ghz


Is the W3680 unlocked?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes.  The W3680 has an unlocked multiplier and unlocked TDP / TDC turbo power limits so at full load, it will continue to run at full speed as long as you keep it cool.



http://imgur.com/AJEWPZt


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ahhh, but it supports only 24GB of RAM...



SoNic67 said:


> In Windows the adapter it is present, I can see drives attached to it. But it won't boot from it.
> I have even tried to disable my other RAID controller BIOS and I have the same result:
> 
> View attachment 112150


Anyone has an PCIe SATA controller added on their Dell?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> Ahhh, but it supports only 24GB of RAM...


True.


SoNic67 said:


> Anyone has an PCIe SATA controller added on their Dell?


I did, never booted from it though. I've always used an SSD as a boot drive.


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 9, 2018)

It bothers me that my SSD is limited at 3Gbps when plugged in the mobo. The HDD's are on a RAID card. Bootable, but it wants to initialize the SSD, even if used alone. Not going to erase the OS now...
Also, someone suggested that I could OC with setFSB if I had connected the HDD/SSD's on a different controller than the mobo. It doen't really make sense, since setFSB seems to affect only... CPU FSB and memory clocks, but I wanted to try that too.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 9, 2018)

Trouble with sata speed is explained in this link
https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/...fference-between-sata-i,-sata-ii-and-sata-iii. Not all motherboard will play nice with different controller. You can overclock with setfsb on some motherboards that only boost the speed on cpu and ram but it wont change the sata speed at all. Just because the ssd is limited at certain speed as that because of hardware limited. Sure look at my board asus p5q premium is sata 2 and my crucial mx100 tops out 238mb according to hdtune where mx100 can hit high 500mb if i had sata 3 but that just how i have to live with as i dont have any complaint with the speed of the sata 2


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2018)

Still in progress.. bought an brand new rx580 8gb gpu and evga dg-75 tempered glass case for £130.

Waiting for the Cpu block/Res/pump to be arrived hopefully this week...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 10, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Still in progress.. bought an brand new rx580 8gb gpu and evga dg-75 tempered glass case for £130.
> 
> Waiting for the Cpu block/Res/pump to be arrived hopefully this week...
> 
> ...


Nice.....few days ago I also get myself RX 480 8Gb Red Devil....basically for same money that I sold my GTX 970.....It´s not that much faster but have more Vram and polaris is newer arhitecture.....+ for me most important thing actually was better settings for triple monitor setup.......


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 10, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Still in progress.. bought an brand new rx580 8gb gpu and evga dg-75 tempered glass case for £130. Waiting for the Cpu block/Res/pump to be arrived hopefully this week...


Any plans to oc the 1680 v2 or do you already know what it can do?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 10, 2018)

I oc'd the 1680v2 to 4.4ghz and it's sold now ages ago.

One last tube....


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 11, 2018)

Update:

This Xeon e5-2680v2 cpu is rubbish can't overclock. Waste of time! I tried everything. I think this is locked chip. Even I added small amount of speed and voltage. I've got 00 on debug code.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 11, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Update:
> 
> This Xeon e5-2680v2 cpu is rubbish can't overclock. Waste of time! I tried everything. I think this is locked chip. Even I added small amount of speed and voltage. I've got 00 on debug code.


You definitely missed the memo... only E5 *1*6xx V2's have unlocked multipliers.  All you can really do with the 2680v2 is play with FSB overclocking.  Good luck.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 11, 2018)

Running 4.1ghz @ 1.2v right now.... It seems stable now. Will do keep pushing..


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 11, 2018)

That's pretty dang good... about 116MHz?  Good board.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah, But that's all, can't go any further even adding some juice and ended up 00 on bedug code. So 4.1GHz pretty good clocked..

Cinebench got 1685 score on multithread


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 11, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Update:
> 
> This Xeon e5-2680v2 cpu is rubbish can't overclock. Waste of time! I tried everything. I think this is locked chip. Even I added small amount of speed and voltage. I've got 00 on debug code.



Yes as Mouacyk said it is lol. So getting 4.1 ghz is pretty good but unless you need/use the extra 2 cores on that I'd get another 1680v2 lol. Even with 2 extra cores if you get several hundred mhz extra with 1680 overclocking you'd probably still outperform the 2680v2. I am interested to see how far you can push the FSB though, also interesting to see what your memory could do I was told the 2x series didn't overclock memory very high.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow v2 10 cores are really coming down in price.   Unfortunately, there's a lot of decompression happening in my compiling workloads, so I'm still better served with a 4.5-4.6GHz 1680 v2 along with faster 2400MHz memory.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 12, 2018)

My custom pcb test board for the asus p5q premium is nearly done just need one more wire to connect to vcore and it be done. So this enable me to monitor the voltage on the hardware level so i know it not pushing too much voltage to the computer parts i will try and upload a picture once it done


----------



## PontiacGTX (Dec 15, 2018)

I wonder those S5520HC owners can tell me whats the power pin here?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Edwired (Dec 19, 2018)

PontiacGTX said:


> I wonder those S5520HC owners can tell me whats the power pin here?


You might want to read the manual of that board you have then again not too sure what the full name and model of that board.

Here the link for that intel service board
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAEegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw2mnHpoXef3DGecObnpUecR

Check table 55 page 112 it have the layout for the front control panel


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Edwired (Dec 19, 2018)

Getting error 124 in event viewer i know it something between vtt and vcore and before was getting 3b error which is between ram freq, ram voltage and vcore so getting there slowly


----------



## Edwired (Dec 20, 2018)

It been a busy day today after doing prime95 was getting rounded errors in inplace large ftt i think the e5450 dont like too much vcore as the vid shows 1.113v at the moment it at 1.216v so good so far it running prine95 2 hours temp barely kissed 56c


----------



## Edwired (Dec 21, 2018)

Just posting to say merry christmas and happy new year to everyone on the forums 

So far the asus p5q premium havent thrown an error or a freeze yesterday i had prime95 for 4 and half hours i know it abit short for 24 hours stability was playing project cars no freeze or crashing since. So the ram timings i loosing them up a good bit and the performance level is at 14 as 10 was abit funky. I will bring it down abit more some day as the aida64 memory bench is showing read 9893mb/s write 9274mb/s copy 9109mb/s latency 87.6ns as these results varies every time i check it from time to time. So yea getting better each time


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 22, 2018)

My best results thus far working with RIVE black and a corsair cooler 280 mm with modded fans and xeon E5-1680V2.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 113120
> 
> My best results thus far working with RIVE black and a corsair cooler 280 mm with modded fans and xeon E5-1680V2.


Very respectable OC. Personally would go with 4.2ghz and a lower voltage for a 24/7 OC, but still.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 23, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> My best results thus far working with RIVE black and a corsair cooler 280 mm with modded fans and xeon E5-1680V2.


YOu finally achieved 70GB/s! Congratulations.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 23, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> YOu finally achieved 70GB/s! Congratulations.



Stably yes, lol. I've achieved it before but with questionable stability and this is furthest I've pushed this CPU as well so thanks definitely my best overall overclock with this thing.



lexluthermiester said:


> Very respectable OC. Personally would go with 4.2ghz and a lower voltage for a 24/7 OC, but still.


 
Thanks! Yeah this is me pushing to see what the limits are. For a long time I had it at 4.4-4.5 ghz but seems the RIVE black edition does indeed have longer legs than the regular RIVE which I used before to get best OC. Also using less voltage which is why I was able to push further though part of that was due to a bad power supply but definitely this motherboard is the beast of all beasts for X79. I was doing this also to see just how far the Bus could be pushed and got further than I had in past also. Aiming for a 4.7 ghz stable run not sure I will get there due to temps but may change to higher multiplier and see if that helps.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 25, 2018)

forgot to show the xeon with custom water loop. after out from hospital two days ago.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 25, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> forgot to show the xeon with custom water loop. after out from hospital two days ago.
> 
> View attachment 113334



Looks lovely! I'm jealous my setup is such a mess right now it's like an open air case but messier lol. Anyway more importantly hope you're well and able to enjoy Christmas in good health hospital no place to be ever but not on holidays in particular! Also what is your OC and temps like with that setup? Wonder how much better it is than my AIO.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 25, 2018)

Sure i was in hospital over 2 weeks ago for my second cataract surgery it getting better by the day was suffering from imbalance vision after the first surgery was getting motion sickness it was awful for 3 months.


----------



## Atreides (Dec 25, 2018)

Just picked up a W3530 that came with a P6T Deluxe that the seller said wouldn't work in that board and it was only a socket protector.. Needless to say it works just fine. Just started messing with last night and so far 4.1ish on air booting Server 08 R2. Once I put it under SS I imagine I'll run out of BCLK before I hit the chips limit. I'll post my final overclock here.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 25, 2018)

Here the pcb board for hardware voltage monitoring i know it abit ugly not competed yet as i still have to add a vcore wire to check what it supplying through the cpu. It enables me to dial in voltages correctly as the bios is overvotage alot in the settings like the vdimm in bios is 2.02v where the back of the vdimm slot is showing 2.14v idle and 2.16v loaded it varies depends on prime 95 in blend mode i think


----------



## Atreides (Dec 26, 2018)

I could read through the tread but I just got up so I'll just ask. What board are you modding?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2018)

Atreides said:


> I could read through the tread but I just got up so I'll just ask. What board are you modding?


I'd like to know this too.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 26, 2018)

Asus 775 modded I believe


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Asus 775 modded I believe


That would explain the high voltage for the VDimm..


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 26, 2018)

Not sure of the model of board as far as I recollect its a p5 e dulux with the 771 mods


----------



## Edwired (Dec 27, 2018)

The board im using is asus p5q premium modded to run with xeon e5450 with pcb board attached to it is for voltage montioring as the asus board is known for overvoltaging that why i need to make sure at certain vdimm voltage is not too high for example if i selected 2.10v in the bios it will show top vdimm coils at 2.30v and vdimm slot will be around 2.23v to 2.26v depends on the load.
Nothing worse than senting the ram to an early death


----------



## Atreides (Dec 27, 2018)

My apologies well..but why not just crank it down in BIOS? I have that board and have yet too kill RAM and trust I'm good at killing parts. You should see my Athlon XP burnt underside collection.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 27, 2018)

Ouch poor cpu burnt to a crisp ha. I know what you mean it just i wanted to know what the board is doing with each voltage nothing worse if you blew a golden sample cpu lol.

Just had another read at this link about voltage points http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...3-asus-p5q-pro-p45-motherboard-review-14.html.

And i just made a rookie mistake that the ground point is the screw hole where i had the dmm black probe in the molex plug which resulted a higher voltage reading god i feel like an tool. Funny thing was it was higher than 0.48v in reading. This gonna be punishing for me to fine tune the voltages again "facepalmed"


----------



## Atreides (Dec 27, 2018)

It is a decent board for C2D. Seems like a lot of trouble too me unless your just a mod fiend.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 27, 2018)

Yea it just i like to learn more in the motherboard voltage department. As i dont mind messing with the voltages as long it dont blow up parts lol. I like modding custom ideas that works for me


----------



## Atreides (Dec 27, 2018)

I feel that I have a AN35 Ultra I'm modding.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 27, 2018)

Any pictures of that 

Is that your board
https://www.shuttle.eu/_archive/older/en/an35n.htm
Funny it said it have burn in protection only for athlonxp


----------



## Atreides (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes that's the board and I can take pics of the mods in progress but not here as i should not clutter up the Xeon thread.

I killed most of the XP's with modded Abit's and one DFI.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2018)

Atreides said:


> You should see my Athlon XP burnt underside collection.


While this isn't an Athlon thread, pictures would be interesting. Post them, unless anyone has any objections?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Post them, unless anyone has any objections?



No objection over here


----------



## Atreides (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are the admittedly poor pics of the AN35 mods in progress as spelled out here:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/archive/index.php?t-35833.html

I use wire glue for reasons. #1 I solder for crap. #2 reversible.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 28, 2018)

Im trying to think what are you trying to do with the mods on the motherboard?

Ah jeez i see where lt going moar voltage for vcore and vdimm for better overclock


----------



## Atreides (Dec 28, 2018)

Righto! Doing the vcore and vdimm first as I have XP's and crap DDR too kill but the thought of killing one the most underrated NF2 overclockers does not sit well.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 28, 2018)

Sure take your time with soldering nothing worse if the solder sticks to other parts of the board


----------



## Atreides (Dec 28, 2018)

Hence the wire glue Ed. It works quite well in my experience and is easily reversible if you mess up.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 28, 2018)

Atreides said:


> Righto! Doing the vcore and vdimm first as I have XP's and crap DDR too kill but the thought of killing one the most underrated NF2 overclockers does not sit well.



The road to high clockspeed is littered with dead hardware. 
Nobody likes it, but it doesn't change the fact.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 28, 2018)

Where the fun if all computer parts can not blow out the lovely magic smoke  lol


----------



## Atreides (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> The road to high clockspeed is littered with dead hardware.
> Nobody likes it, but it doesn't change the fact.


 Yeah but I take killing above killing. XP's are dime a dozen as is DDR. Good NF2 well..


----------



## Edwired (Dec 29, 2018)

Suppose ya could record a video while blow them all to sky high lol


----------



## Atreides (Dec 29, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Suppose ya could record a video while blow them all to sky high lol


 You know I do have an NF7-S2G Ed that I could mod to smoke all I bet. Hmmm. 

"Ed poked the tiger".

Can't seem to dig up the burn pic but how about the end game of cheap beer and a 1/2 ass single stage mount.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2018)

Atreides said:


> You know I do have an NF7-S2G Ed that I could mod to smoke all I bet. Hmmm.
> 
> "Ed poked the tiger".
> 
> Can't seem to dig up the burn pic but how about the end game of cheap beer and a 1/2 ass single stage mount.


Got anymore?


----------



## Atreides (Dec 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Got anymore?


 ATM no more beer and plenty of dead hardware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2018)

Atreides said:


> ATM no more beer and plenty of dead hardware.


No I was referring to pictures of burned Athlon's you were talking about earlier. Those would be interesting.


----------



## thenightsky_0102 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm very glad that I bought an HP Z600 workstation to replace my old PC 

2 5675's, each with 12 threads, so 12 cores and 24 threads total and 24 GB of RAM. I swapped out the Quadro card with my GTX 750 Ti (works fine for my needs - I don't game at all aside from some really old DX9-based stuff) and I put my 4 TB drive in (Windows 10 can only see up to 1.6 TB or so. I initially deleted the partition after stupidly converting the disk to dynamic, but I fixed that rather easily and without issue after buying Partition Wizard.

I bought this primarily for the extra cores and threads since a program I like to use, called Hit'n'Mix, is very CPU-intensive and is designed to take advantage of multi-core / hyperthreaded setups and this machine seemed like a good fit: 100% perfect! It processes whole recordings (3 minutes, give or take) in less than 6 minutes. Compare that to my old 4 core, 4 threaded Inspiron 660 machine I had for years prior; it would take 25 to 30 minutes per file on that! Not to mention I multi-task a lot so this extra power is welcomed (and needed!) by me.


I'll still use the 660 and will be putting some form of Linux on it since I've wanted a reasonably powerful desktop just for Linux and I don't want to dual-boot on this workstation!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2018)

thenightsky_0102 said:


> I'll still use the 660 and will be putting some form of Linux on it


I'd recommend checking out Linux Mint. You might like it.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 29, 2018)

Linux is pretty cool i like ubuntu for it interface


----------



## Gumby (Dec 30, 2018)

Gave my Dell a mem boost.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 31, 2018)

That insane amount of memory suppose ya could run 10 virtual systems along with 3 games in the background and everything inbetween  lol.

The god damn freezing is happening again it stable with adia64 and prime95 but keeps crashing games im beginning either run it stock or keep tweaking "double facepalmed"


----------



## Edwired (Jan 3, 2019)

The part of the gtl setting in the bios for cpu and northbridge is where i am at a loss as i did read up about the gtl tuning while using prime95 in blend mode which shows if the cpu and northbridge is either stable or unstable. As for now im running af stock settings it still crashing games and random freezing. Wish me luck

As well the bios shows gtl 0/2 is 0.630 stock and max is 0.760 and gtl 1/3 is 0.670 stock and max is 0.800. If anyone know the gtl ratio setting do i increase or reduce the ratio while running stock cpu speed or explain it more as any help would be great


----------



## Edwired (Jan 6, 2019)

Update i figured out that if i left the cpu gtl 0/2 and 1/3 in auto it resulting crashing and freezing. Now i have it set manually no more crashing next is to fine tune the northbridge gtl. At the moment it running 3.6ghz at 1.152v (vid 1.113v) the max temp on the core is 46c while running prime95 nearly 10 hours last night. The vtt is set to 1.14v it getting better by the day. It looks like im on the right path for more overclock as it seems like i can get more than 4ghz while maintaining a low vcore


----------



## Edwired (Jan 7, 2019)

So far it stable for the xeon e5450 @ 3.60ghz. More good news that nvidia graphic card crashing issue looks like it resolved as it related to the scaling mode as default it was using aspect ratio whuch still crashed the gpu i tried using full screen scaling it still crashed the gpu so i ended up using no scaling so far no crashing. Well done nvidia hats off to ya trying to force people to buy new graphic card every time it stop working cause of the default settings doesnt work


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2019)

Got the e5450 to 4ghz at 1.200v max temp on core 1 was 50c during prime95 as core 2 dropped out about 36mins in with heaven running  other than that it not crashing games at all with project cars i been playing it since the temperature on the cpu never went past 38c the gpu barely touch 40c. I seen videos with similar specs putting in between 1.288v to 1.300v on the vcore resulting a very high temp betweec 60 to 70c


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 9, 2019)

I´d like to join, first time I´m on intel and I went with a Xeon X5482 for my 2008ish nvidia themed build.
Did the 771 to 775 mod, and I knew the 5482 is 1600 FSB and only has a 8x multi but I thought I might get atleast a little OC out of it and it was free. Turned out it hits a wall already at 3.3GHz / 1650 on my board. I did choose the 780i chipset because of the theme + it runs quad-SLI very well and the boards are still highly available / rather cheap. But they don´t get very far on FSB OC, in best cases they scratch 500/2000 FSB.
This is what I could do, without cranking the FSB voltage to 1.4V (I can only set 1.3 or 1.4, so I decided to stay on the safe side with 1.3). It passed the test, but every attempt on 3.33GHz failed. 






Vcore is plenty high, I would turn that back down if I were to keep that chip. But... I will move it to the spare parts drawer and try my luck with this lad:


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2019)

Cool work there as the vtt on mine is 1.20v as the max voltage according to intel manual stated 1.45vtt where some say safe is 1.36v. The max voltage for vcore is 1.35v. Best keep below that. And also welcome to the xeon owner club 



Dinnercore said:


> I´d like to join, first time I´m on intel and I went with a Xeon X5482 for my 2008ish nvidia themed build.
> Did the 771 to 775 mod, and I knew the 5482 is 1600 FSB and only has a 8x multi but I thought I might get atleast a little OC out of it and it was free. Turned out it hits a wall already at 3.3GHz / 1650 on my board. I did choose the 780i chipset because of the theme + it runs quad-SLI very well and the boards are still highly available / rather cheap. But they don´t get very far on FSB OC, in best cases they scratch 500/2000 FSB.
> This is what I could do, without cranking the FSB voltage to 1.4V (I can only set 1.3 or 1.4, so I decided to stay on the safe side with 1.3). It passed the test, but every attempt on 3.33GHz failed.
> 
> ...


When you say failing is that core stopping after a certain time?


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 9, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Cool work there as the vtt on mine is 1.20v as the max voltage according to intel manual stated 1.45vtt where some say safe is 1.36v. The max voltage for vcore is 1.35v. Best keep below that. And also welcome to the xeon owner club
> 
> 
> When you say failing is that core stopping after a certain time?



Thank you 

Yeah not just one but two cores are stopping, worker 3 and 4 / core 2 and 3 stop almost instant when I try to run 3.33GHz / 1665 FSB. System is also crashing or freezing. On 1650 however it is stable and I can run hours in p95.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2019)

I was having the same problem before on the asus p5q premium i had to adust the cpu and nb clock skew i had to delay the cpu to 100ps delay and northbridge 200ps delay got it stable @ 3.60ghz no freezing or crashing all that on 1.152v. Now im trying to stablize the 4ghz which i will be testing tonight. The funky thing that the asus p5q premium if i left cpu/nb gtl and clock skew in auto it keeps crashing every single time. So as both settings are set manually no crashing at all. It all a balancing act for performance and stability


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 9, 2019)

I know, I tried around with different settings too. I tried GTL offsets in various steps up and down, but it did not help. I tried the formular with 0.63 and 0.67 but nothing. I bumped Vcore and DRAM voltage, I tried adding just a little to MCP and HT-link. Nothing changed.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2019)

What brand is the motherboard and what power supply are you using? As the x5482 required 150 watt to run stock. Try using hwinfo64 to get better result of monitoring temps and voltage as hwmonitor doesnt detect the core temp correctly as it have the default tjmax at 100c where the xeon 5400 series tjmax is 85c


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 10, 2019)

XFX nForce 780i SLI is my board, which is identical to the EVGA 780i one. My PSU is an EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. The VRM of the board never got hot, actually the X5470 with it´s x10 multi is already producing much more heat / drawing more power at stock speed.

I have switched the CPU now and will continue on the X5470.

I did try hwinfo64 and I like that my SPP temp is showing up, but I don´t trust the core temps that hwinfo reports. They are much lower then realtemp or hwmonitor, to the point where hwinfo64 tells me that my cores idle at 20°C with deactivated halt-state (CPU always full speed, no idle throttle). That is 3°C lower then the water temp in my loop which physically can´t be true. Be careful with core temps from this tool.
I rather trust real temp and hwmonitor with the core temps. It was still good to see that I can check the SPP from my chipset, it narrows down the mystery about the 'Motherboard/TEMPIN' sensor to either VRM or MCP. Since it does get much hotter during small FFT torture tests vs. blend test I will now assume that this is my VRM temp.

Initially the stock speeds were unstable with the X5470 on my board, it did boot but I had to set voltages manually, especially GTL values since on auto the board did absolute nonsense and raised only a single lane to +65mV...
I overshot my Vcore a bit, but eh I will tune that down later. My initial settings that I grabbed from thin air:
1.343 Vcore (in Bios results in ~ 1.29V idle and ~1.256V in torture test)
1.2V FSB / VTT
1.9V Mem
1.3V SPP
1.5V MCP
1.2V HT

GTL offset values (I can only adjust positive): +40mV lane 1 / +40mV lane 2 / +40mV lane 3 / +40mV lane 4

This took me here:






1 error on Core 1 after 15 minutes blend test (the point it reaches small FFT).
After this I decided to really read into the forbidden black magic around GTL, calculating for my 1.2V VTT I thought I got pretty close. I found that for quad cores lane 1 is data for die 1, lane 2 is address for die 1, lane 3 is data for die 2 and lane 4 address for die 2. Address lanes are said to be less strained so they can be set a tiny bit lower. Since I saw in prime95 that die 1 threw the error I decided to adjust that by one step.
So I went for +45mV / +40mV / +40mV / +35mV and went straight for a small FFT only test:






I´d call this a success. With the background I learned in the past hour I know that these values are my current lower end border, I can now raise the values in tiny steps until it becomes unstable once again, which will be my upper border. The sweetspot should be right between the two. Once I get there I will try and raise FSB. Vcore should be enough for more frequency, I don´t want to go higher there. I think my VRM or whatever TMPIN0 is might not like that.
Looking back at the X5482 with the knowledge I gained today I could have done a lot better. I might have just hit a hole in the margin range, plus the 1.3 VTT introduced heat and noise that may not have been necessary until I got to 450 / 1800 FSB.

I learned a lot today and can´t wait to try and move on from here. This is so much more fun then OC with modern hardware!


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 10, 2019)

Edwired said:


> the xeon 5400 series tjmax is 85c


There is no Intel documentation that supports that.  If you have some, please post it.  I know Intel released some BS numbers at a conference once but that is not a processor datasheet or proper documentation.  It was just a way for Intel to claim that their Xeons run so much cooler.  I call BS.

Have a look at the screenshot that @Dinnercore posted of his Xeon X5482.  While Prime95 is running, the peak core temperature is 46°C.  If TJ Max was only 85°C then his reported core temperature would only be 31°C.  Of course that is not right. 

Under the Temperatures category, CPUID HWMonitor reports a CPU temperature of 45°C which is coming from a completely separate CPU sensor.  I would leave TJ Max set to 100°C.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 10, 2019)

Here the link based on the tj max 
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/official-tjmax-figures.17936945/

Got 4ghz stable here the settings the cpu just touch 50c on the hottest core 1

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: manual
CPU Ratio Setting: auto
FSB Strap to North Bridge: auto
FSB Frequency: 445
PCI-E Frequency: 105
DRAM Frequency: 1069
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: normal
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: normal
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: normal
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: normal
DRAM Timing Control: 

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 70
Write Recovery Time: auto
Read to Precharge Time: auto

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): auto
Write to Read Delay (S): auto
WRITE to READ Delay (D): auto
READ to READ Delay (S): auto
READ to READ Delay (D): auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): auto

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: auto
READ to PRE Delay: auto
PRE to PRE Delay: auto
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: auto
ALL PRE to REF Delay: auto
DRAM Static Read Control: disabled
DRAM Read Training: disabled
MEM. OC Charger: auto
AI Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: auto
Common Performance Level: 10
Pull-In of CHA PH1: 
Pull-In of CHA PH2:
Pull-In of CHA PH3:
Pull-In of CHA PH4:
Pull-In of CHB PH1:
Pull-In of CHB PH2:
Pull-In of CHB PH3:
Pull-In of CHB PH4:

CPU Voltage: 1.25000 (max in os 1.240v)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.660
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.700
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52v
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.16v
DRAM Voltage: 2.10v
NB Voltage: 1.22v
NB GTL Reference: 0.650
SBridge Voltage: 1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60v

Load Line Calibration: enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: disabled
CPU Clock Skew : 200ps
NB Clock Skew : 200ps

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: auto
CPU VID: 1.113v
C1E Suppport: disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: disabled
Vanderpool Technology: disabled
CPU TM Function: disabled
Execute Disable Bit: disabled


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Here the link based on the tj max
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/official-tjmax-figures.17936945/



The information posted in that article is not contained in any Intel Datasheet.

What really happened way back then is Intel released some extremely low ball TJ Max numbers.  Myself and a couple of other programmers complained.  I sent information to Gavin Steacy, the writer of that Tom's Hardware article, that showed that Intel's TJ Max numbers were not correct.  He forwarded that information to Intel.

A couple of weeks went by, users in forums continued to complain, and then suddenly, Intel came back and released a completely new set of TJ Max numbers.  New and improved.  They actually blamed the secretary and said that she did not copy the information they gave her correctly.  Total BS.  

Some TJ Max values from their revised release are correct but unfortunately, the majority are not.  A news release with some numbers from the back of a bar napkin are not the same as a proper datasheet.  Users had complained for years that they needed this information and this was their best attempt at quieting the crowd.

I am probably one of the few people left that kept a copy of the ridiculous TJ Max numbers that Intel originally released at a trade show.  I also have their updated document but both of these are by NDA so I cannot release any further info.    

People can choose to believe whatever they want.  Just scroll up to the X5470 pictures posted above.  Intel's new and improved numbers are simply not possible.    

After this debacle, Intel released their first gen Core i CPUs that finally had the correct TJ Max value written to each core.  Any TJ Max numbers released before this are not worth the paper they were written on.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok that strange then how is it that intel and amd providing the cpu to everyone and still get the tjmax wrong. My question is who is it that we suppose to trust for monitoring the temperature of the cpu as for example intel, amd or software as i debated about it before how come two different monitoring softwares gives two completely different readings.
as for the image i have checked the hwmonitor has the default tjmax as 100c and the hwinfo has the tjmax as 85c. as you can see in the core area shows the difference of 15c.
I dont think that hwmonitor even have the 12v reading correct as i have confirmed hwinfo is doing a better job as the 12v reading matches the bios reading in the asus  premium. Have a look at this link  http://lenry.atw.hu/tjmax.pdf to back up the post you mentioned about the xwon x5470 which suppose to be 85c not 100c tj max. Here the pdf stating what tjmax is suppose to be for the listed cpu


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 13, 2019)

This problem has nothing to do with AMD.  Intel created this problem because TJ Max information for their Core 2 Duo and similar Xeon desktop CPUs was never published in any Intel datasheet.  For years software developers all had to guess at what the correct TJ Max value should be and for years, users in forums argued about this subject.  Intel avoided answering this question until the very end of Core 2 Duo development.  When the 1st Gen Core i was being released, then they went to their Intel Developers Forum (IDF) with their highly anticipated news release.  



Edwired said:


> Here the pdf stating what tjmax is suppose to be for the listed cpu



10 years after that IDF news release, everyone has forgotten that the document that you posted is not the original document.  There are two different versions of that PDF document.  The first version that Intel released at the Intel Developers Forum (IDF) was full of errors because their secretary was not very good at copying and typing numbers.  Users in forums continued to complain and then two weeks later, that is when Intel released a second version of that document.  Neither document is 100% correct.  The information in the PDF you posted does not come from any datasheet.  Intel never published one.    



Edwired said:


> how come two different monitoring softwares gives two completely different readings.


These Intel CPUs do not have a traditional temperature sensor.  Instead of a temperature sensor that counts up as the CPU gets hotter, Intel CPUs use a sensor that counts down to 0 as the CPU gets hotter.  When this sensor reaches 0, that is when thermal throttling will begin.  TJ Max is the temperature the CPU will be when this sensor reads 0.  All monitoring software uses this information and then tries to work backward to determine what the actual temperature is.

Reported Temperature = TJ Max - Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) reading

Since TJ Max is not defined in any datasheet, for the Core 2 Duo desktop CPUs, monitoring software has always just guessed at this value.  As an example, let's say that the DTS sensor is reporting a value of 25.  If the first monitoring program thinks that TJ Max is 85°C and the second monitoring program thinks TJ Max is 100°C then there will be two completely different reported temperatures for the same CPU.

Reported Temperature = 85°C - 25
Reported Temperature = 60°C

Reported Temperature = 100°C - 25
Reported Temperature = 75°C

Which program is right?  No one knows.  It is possible that both programs are wrong.  The real TJ Max might be 90°C, 95°C, 105°C or any number between 85°C and 105°C.  That document you posted is basically saying that Intel does not have any idea.  Instead of using the term TJ Max, Intel created a new term called TJ Target.  In other words, TJ Max is somewhere around this TJ Target value but actual TJ Max is likely higher.  Read that document closely.  It was written by their marketing department and the lawyers made sure to cover their butts.



> The values listed for TJ Target are *not* specifications



And that is the whole problem.  If software does not know what TJ Max really is, it is impossible to determine what the core temperature really is.  Intel never released TJ Max specifications for any of their Core 2 Duo desktop CPUs so all monitoring software is just guessing.  

Based on that PDF document, I would not advise any X5470 owner to change their monitoring software's TJ Max value from 100°C to 85°C.   You can endlessly argue about this but ultimately it really does no matter.  As long as the DTS value is greater than 0, the CPU is running within spec and it will not be thermal throttling.  That means it will be able to run at its full Intel rated speed.  The core temperature reported by software is just a meaningless number.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 13, 2019)

What you are saying that we have to run the cpu to the point where it become so hot that the distance to tjmax hit 0c it start to back off but that still dont give a real reading so how we suppose to know where the temperature is at. The part i cant get my head around is the tcase for example one cpu will have a max temp on tcase is 72.5c and another have 62c does that mean the cpu package rated at the stated spec or is that the overall cpu?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> They actually blamed the secretary and said that she did not copy the information they gave her correctly. Total BS.


As someone who works in a science/technical environment, I can't tell you how many times something like that has happened. There's a good chance it actually happened that way.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> so how we suppose to know where the temperature is at


Read the last line I posted.


unclewebb said:


> The core temperature reported by software is just a meaningless number.



The only accurate thing that monitoring software can tell you is how far the CPU is away from thermal throttling.  No software can tell you what the actual core temperature is with any degree of accuracy.  With Core 2 Duo based CPUs, it is simply not possible so stop worrying about core temperatures.

The TCase rating is only intended for system builders.  This temperature can only be measured accurately by drilling into the top of the heat spreader (IHS) and embedding a thermocouple at the geometric center of the heat spreader.  The purpose of the TCase rating is so system builders can design a heatsink and fan and select case fans for airflow management purposes.  If during testing, if the temperature measured at the center of the heat spreader remains below the Intel specified TCase temperature, in theory, during normal use, the peak CPU core temperature should rarely reach the thermal throttling temperature.   In other words, the cooling is adequate so the CPU can run at its full rated speed during normal use.

Intel does not want individuals hacking up their new CPUs with a Dremel or similar tool to mount a temperature sensor.  That is why they mounted temperature sensors on the hottest spots on the individual cores.  Thermal throttling is controlled by these sensors.  As long as the peak core temperature as measured by the DTS sensors is within spec (DTS > 0), the CPU is allowed to run at full speed.  As soon as the DTS sensor reaches 0, thermal throttling begins to keep the peak CPU core temperature in check. 

For individual users, the TCase rating is another meaningless number.  It cannot be measured by users and it cannot be converted into a peak core temperature.  The difference between the peak core temperature and the TCase temperature varies depending on the load and what type of CPU instructions are being executed.  The difference is also going to vary significantly between Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad CPUs due to the layout of the cores.


----------



## Dinnercore (Feb 5, 2019)

I already posted the result for overclocking my X5470 in my project log but thought I might share it here too.

The 780i chipset is not the best performer for FSB overclocking but if you fiddle with it long enough you can get something out of it and in my opinion it is not as bad as some people claim. 











As you can see I got to 4.44GHz on 1.35V CPU. It had a hole spanning from ~427MHz FSB to ~433MHz FSB where it would not boot and get stuck in memory testing despite higher Vcore. I do not want to push much further for the sake of keeping the chipset within a reasonable temp. 

If anyone else is on a 780i board or considers using one for the xeon mod, these are my settings. Important: I did pencil-mod the board to fix vdroop! The voltage I set for my OC will be much to low for a stock board with high vdroop. 

Bios settings:
1.36125V on CPU
1.2V on FSB/VTT
2.0V on Memory
1.45V on SPP
1.5V on MCP
1.25V on HT-Link

GTLref Offsets: +75mV / +60mV / +75mV / +60mV


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 5, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Read the last line I posted.
> 
> 
> The only accurate thing that monitoring software can tell you is how far the CPU is away from thermal throttling.  No software can tell you what the actual core temperature is with any degree of accuracy.  With Core 2 Duo based CPUs, it is simply not possible so stop worrying about core temperatures.
> ...



That's useful information, and I love your cpu temp utility by the way been using it for years. So if I hear you correctly my age old assumption on my cpu's including my current 8 core xeon is the reason the cores all have a fairly wide range of temps when at load is because they are really not all that accurate and only start to get "somewhat" accurate when put under load and particularly when closest to the set throttling temp.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 6, 2019)

Can`t wait to see first performance tests!!!


----------



## Vycyous (Feb 6, 2019)

I just bought a motherboard, CPU, RAM combo for less than US $200 on Ebay with the following:

Intel Xeon E5-1650
MSI X79A-GD45 Plus
G.SKILL RipjawsX DDR3-1600 CL9 8GB (2 x 4GB) x2

This will be the first Xeon processor I've owned or messed around with. I'm assuming there can't be much different from most of Intel's more modern processors (I consider roughly Sandy Bridge and newer to be "modern"). From what I can tell, the processor (which is supposed to be unlocked) is essentially the same as an i7-3930K. It would've been nice if it had v2 of that same processor (22nm) or, better yet, a Xeon E5-1680 v2, but I couldn't pass up what I think was a pretty good deal. The motherboard certainly wouldn't have been my first choice, but I suppose there are probably worse X79 motherboards. I'm excited to see what I can get out of the CPU and quad-channel memory.

Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for this particular generation of Xeon processors or anything regarding the X79/LGA2011 platform?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/d...dition-unofficial-mod-for-hedt-platforms.html


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for this particular generation of Xeon processors or anything regarding the X79/LGA2011 platform?


Looks like you've got a great setup, have fun!


natr0n said:


> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/d...dition-unofficial-mod-for-hedt-platforms.html


Thanks for that! Gonna give it a try.


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Can`t wait to see first performance tests!!!



I love mine 



http://imgur.com/iueBFVR




http://imgur.com/T9A9sxx




http://imgur.com/IvvbgDh




http://imgur.com/ZAGqC8M


Some of my most favourite setups of all time


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 6, 2019)

My clevo x7200 paired with a x5650 (running stock in this benchmark, highest it can go is 3ghz, *cough no vcore adjustment, thanks clevo cough*) got some nice 24gb ddr3 sodimm 1600mhz samsung memory modules for just £30 for all 24gb! (passed memtest fine etc and torture loads), all stock currently but I'll have to try overclocking


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 6, 2019)

Mine. X5675's in this time.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Mine. X5675's in this time.


Always wanted one of those but it'd probably just end up like my D5400XS, ie. in a box untouched for months. 
Now if I had a pair of QX9775's then it'd probably be a different story.


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Mine. X5675's in this time.
> 
> View attachment 115904



I've been tempted with X5690's for ages but just never pulled the plug..    The X5675's where the next in line   I'm using it as a crunching machine at the moment, 24 threads purring away at 2.67Ghz is ok for the moment


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 7, 2019)

phill said:


> I've been tempted with X5690's for ages but just never pulled the plug..    The X5675's where the next in line   I'm using it as a crunching machine at the moment, 24 threads purring away at 2.67Ghz is ok for the moment


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 10, 2019)

My latest attempts with single sided high speed RAM pushing both the RAM speed as well as FSB, didn't think I could get this far but almost at 140 fsb and close to 3000 mhz on memory.


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> View attachment 115993



Your really not helping me with trying to save money are you??


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Still tinkering with multipliers/Fsb/memory. This is best combination I have found so far.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 11, 2019)

phill said:


> Your really not helping me with trying to save money are you??


You'll puke when I tell you I got that entire setup for *cough* 75 bucks.
Some people don't know crap about hardware. lol


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> You'll puke when I tell you I got that entire setup for *cough* 75 bucks.
> Some people don't know crap about hardware. lol


Sometimes they just wan't to get rid of stuff quick, there was someone a few hours drive away from where I am that was selling their SR-2 for $100 cad. They knew it was worth double that at least but they just needed it gone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> You'll puke when I tell you I got that entire setup for *cough* 75 bucks.
> Some people don't know crap about hardware. lol


(Lex enters drool mode..)
That is a screaming deal!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> You'll puke when I tell you I got that entire setup for *cough* 75 bucks.
> Some people don't know crap about hardware. lol



I had a days drive to get my SR-2, was worth it I think, 48Gb of ram, two 7970's in it..  What more could a guy ask for??   But it was sadly a shed load more than $75!! lol  That just makes me sad


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice video   Makes me want to test out my SR-2 again lol   Although I did find his overclock a little poor.  Managed a score very similar to his in Cinebench, 400Mhz slower on each thread...  Kind worrying


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Nice video   Makes me want to test out my SR-2 again lol   Although I did find his overclock a little poor.  Managed a score very similar to his in Cinebench, 400Mhz slower on each thread...  Kind worrying


Well sure.....but also you need to reconsider that he still menage to do all of this +OC&testing in very short period of time.....I guess his result can only get better with time


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well sure.....but also you need to reconsider that he still menage to do all of this +OC&testing in very short period of time.....I guess his result can only get better with time


He should have used a pair of 6 core Xeons and a better GPU.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> He should have used a pair of 6 core Xeons and a better GPU.


He did used 2x 6core Xeons(X5690)....tho yes I guess he could use even more powerfull GPU then "oldish"GTX 980TI


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well sure.....but also you need to reconsider that he still menage to do all of this +OC&testing in very short period of time.....I guess his result can only get better with time



I'd sure hope so, but he needed to put that unicore up higher and try tighter ram timings, should have made a decent improvement   It's not always about the clock speed   I'm surprised the CPUs didn't go a bit further to be honest, I thought they'd be better clockers than that....  4.42Ghz is a little low I would have said...  Maybe he needed more time with the system to overclock and I'm surprised at the temps also..  Touch warm they be....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> He did used 2x 6core Xeons(X5690)....tho yes I guess he could use even more powerfull GPU then "oldish"GTX 980TI


Oops! For some reason I thought the X5690's were quad cores. Was thinking of the X5687. My bad..


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 22, 2019)

hi guys, hello to everyone. I bought a couple of days ago an Intel s5520hc and I'm waiting for 2 x5675.actually i'm using with a x5550, but I got some problems about which cpu cooler can use; the s5520hc has its own backplate, so not all the coolers can fit....any suggest about which one could I use? thanks


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> hi guys, hello to everyone. I bought a couple of days ago an Intel s5520hc and I'm waiting for 2 x5675.actually i'm using with a x5550, but I got some problems about which cpu cooler can use; the s5520hc has its own backplate, so not all the coolers can fit....any suggest about which one could I use? thanks



Welcome to TPU  

You'll need to give us a little more info than what you have done there, since we've no clue what board you're using   Give us some more info and we'll do our best to help


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 22, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> hi guys, hello to everyone. I bought a couple of days ago an Intel s5520hc and I'm waiting for 2 x5675.actually i'm using with a x5550, but I got some problems about which cpu cooler can use; the s5520hc has its own backplate, so not all the coolers can fit....any suggest about which one could I use? thanks





phill said:


> Welcome to TPU  You'll need to give us a little more info than what you have done there, since we've no clue what board you're using   Give us some more info and we'll do our best to help


Welcome to TPU! As Phill was saying, detailed info would be helpful, pictures would be helpful too.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Welcome to TPU
> 
> You'll need to give us a little more info than what you have done there, since we've no clue what board you're using   Give us some more info and we'll do our best to help





lexluthermiester said:


> Welcome to TPU! As Phill was saying, detailed info would be helpful, pictures would be helpful too.



hi guys, thanks for your reply. so, the motherboard that I'm using is this, an intel s5520hc 

https://ark.intel.com/content/www/it/it/ark/products/36599/intel-server-board-s5520hc.html



 



and as you can see has it's non removable backplate, which is a problem to install some cpu coolers (or cooler with clips for example). so I'm looking for a cooler that could fit (and perform well) to cool down my 2 x5675


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

I've just done a bit of Googling...  Found these...

Page 29






I think you'll be a little limited with the board and what you can fit too it


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've seen that coolers, but I'm looking for a way to install a "regular" 1366 cooler on it...for examples I've read that I can install aio systems like Corsair h60...and I hope to find a way to install some kind of tower cooler


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd guess they'd work as you'd just attach 'screws' to the parts coming through the board and then clamp them down when you have them in place.  It would work just like a standard water block I believe...

Just like this


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> and as you can see has it's non removable backplate


Actually, those are removable. What's holding them on is double-sided adhesive paper(or something similar). You can take them off if you get a hair-dryer, warm up the backplate and carefully pull the plate away from the board. After they're off, you should be able to fit a wide variety of heatsinks. However, looking at the hole spacing you should be able to mount a good number of heatsinks that have their own backplates. Just use the existing ones. The screw threads are standard so are very likely to be compatible.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 24, 2019)

that's an interesting info! I thought that the backplate was just attached with some kind of tapes, but I don't force to pull out....using an hair dryer could be the way...thanks!


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2019)

Every once in a while I look for a cheap x58 board... and I never find one.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, those are removable. What's holding them on is double-sided adhesive paper(or something similar). You can take them off if you get a hair-dryer, warm up the backplate and carefully pull the plate away from the board. After they're off, you should be able to fit a wide variety of heatsinks. However, looking at the hole spacing you should be able to mount a good number of heatsinks that have their own backplates. Just use the existing ones. The screw threads are standard so are very likely to be compatible.


The CPU LIF retention hold down is attached using the backplate on those so you'll need to find a couple regular 1366 backplates to use them. That way you can use any 1366 cooler you want.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2019)

hat said:


> Every once in a while I look for a cheap x58 board... and I never find one.



I am tempted to get this one:





I could make the seller a 200€ offer


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 25, 2019)

Do it! Do it! Do it! Lol


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 25, 2019)

one question. which temps should I expect from a x5675 @ default? in idle and full load. thanks!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> one question. which temps should I expect from a x5675 @ default? in idle and full load. thanks!



Depending on voltage and the cooler you use?


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am tempted to get this one:
> 
> View attachment 117335
> 
> I could make the seller a 200€ offer



I have to say, I'm only buying hardware with boxes right now..  It's a very bad case of OCD I have lol


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 25, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Depending on voltage and the cooler you use?


yes of course. stock voltages. about the cooler I will try several types so to see which one could perform better..... that's why i'm asking for some temps....I know that there a lot of variables (cooling system, case, etc..) but an average value should be enough


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't really believe there's ever a real average value as there's just so many variables.  With my two X5650's I have, I don't see load temps over 40C across all 24 threads..  But that's with custom water but even then, it's still not anything special to be honest   Xeon's I've had are always cooler running CPUs and they are brilliant CPUs because of this   X58 models I've had mostly.  I've a couple X79's but nothing serious just yet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am tempted to get this one:
> 
> View attachment 117335
> 
> I could make the seller a 200€ offer


That's a solid deal! I'd go for it.



Eddielawson666 said:


> one question. which temps should I expect from a x5675 @ default? in idle and full load. thanks!


Depends on the cooling solution, but on average no higher than 60C under 100% load and it should stay close to ambient most of the rest of the time.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Depends on the cooling solution, but on average no higher than 60C under 100% load and it should stay close to ambient most of the rest of the time.


thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 26, 2019)

Still pushing on a bit with my rig highest CPU mhz stable ever with decent memory clocks and almost highest FSB @ 138.03!  I had 138.5 QPI/FSB stable but with lower multiplier/mhz. Just required some fiddling with VCCSA/VTT voltages and realizing I could back off significantly on those and keep things stable and helped me push clock higher while keeping it from throttling and/or just failing and throwing errors in LInx, which is what it did most of the time I tried settings like this before.

Thanks Lex! I almost said this ones for you and your preferred 4.2 ghz route with low voltage lol. Yeah OK 24/7 this is serious stuff, but I have to admit I'm very impressed this thing got to 138 QPI and stayed stable from 125 mhz base. That's bigtime stuff for X79 platform where all the busses are tied together making it very hard to get far. The RIVE was great board, but I can honestly say the RIVE black is the best of the best, it really gets every last inch out of your components.


----------



## MadMaxFromKiev (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello. I use Asus Sabertooth X58 (s1366) board and G. Skill ares F3-1600C9D-8GAO ddr3-1600 RAM 4 DIMMs of 4GB each. I decided to upgrade the processor from i7-930 to x5680, but the problem is, I turn on the computer, it resets the BIOS to standard values, set all the cars by default. I select the XMP profile for the RAM so that it works not in 1333 but in 1600 supported by the MB, but after rebooting it flashes CPU_LED without beeps. Reboot - resets the BIOS to standard values, displays DDR3-1333. What could be the reason, or how can I properly configure the BIOS for this processor and this RAM? On i7-930 with official support 1066 - the RAM worked in 1600 perfectly, after selecting XMP.
btw, in boost i have only 3465mhz, but in specs on intel site - boost frequency 3.6ghz.
Modded bios i dont found, but people in web writes that x5690 perfectly works with sabertooth x58 with ddr3-2000....


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 27, 2019)

yesterday I did the first attempt with a "regular" cooler...a cooler master hyper h412r....it could be fit with the mounting kit for 2011, and the screws fit correctly into the backplate but...the holes in the backplate are too low; it would be necessary some spacers (for example something like motherboard standoffs)  to rise up....by the way I send back to Amazon and I did a new order for two arctic freezer 33, that should fit well according to this:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/JDM_WAAAT/comments/71getc


----------



## Partaypooper (Feb 27, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> I've seen that coolers, but I'm looking for a way to install a "regular" 1366 cooler on it...for examples I've read that I can install aio systems like Corsair h60...and I hope to find a way to install some kind of tower cooler



Can confirm the Raijintek Themis works. I'm using two of them on a pair of X5670s in this exact motherboard. Stock backplate as well. I can post of some pictures later when I get home

Edit: Pics attached


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 28, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Can confirm the Raijintek Themis works. I'm using two of them on a pair of X5670s in this exact motherboard. Stock backplate as well. I can post of some pictures later when I get home
> 
> Edit: Pics attached



Thanks man. just two questions: which case is that? is the motherboard ok with all the weighs added from the coolers? i'm a little bit afraid about that….


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> is the motherboard ok with all the weighs added from the coolers? i'm a little bit afraid about that….


Those coolers aren't as heavy as they look.


----------



## Partaypooper (Feb 28, 2019)

Case is a Phanteks P400S but I think the P350X will work as well. Case is pretty good but front airflow is pretty bad. It doesn't have the mounting standoffs for a mobo of this size so you'll have to make your own. You'll also lose usage of the front HDD mounting points. But then again it was one of the cheapest cases I could find that the board even fit in lol

I.e. these things


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2019)

Dam I'm drooling over that 1680...  will they ever come down in price?  My poor old 1660 at my now 24/7 4.8ghz:
https://valid.x86.fr/6wdnbq


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 2, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Dam I'm drooling over that 1680...  will they ever come down in price?  My poor old 1660 at my now 24/7 4.8ghz:
> https://valid.x86.fr/6wdnbq



Same as you are in other thread I started with my adventures with it and my ancient X79 platform lol. 1660 is a great little chip, you use way less voltage to get 100 mhz more than I got so look at it that way. However yeah it's cool 2 extra cores etc and basically best chip you can get for our platform.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 4, 2019)

Pretty bummed out. I scored an Intel D5400XS (aka Skulltrail) off ebay from a good seller. But I can't get the board to post, it's stuck on post code 02 on the LED. I've looked through the manual and can't find anything on this code. Does anyone happen to have any experience with this board? I may just end up sending it back to the seller.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Pretty bummed out. I scored an Intel D5400XS (aka Skulltrail) off ebay from a good seller. But I can't get the board to post, it's stuck on post code 02 on the LED. I've looked through the manual and can't find anything on this code. Does anyone happen to have any experience with this board? I may just end up sending it back to the seller.


You're using Xeons presumably?


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're using Xeons presumably?


Yeah, two X5450s. Wasn't lucky enough to find one with the QX9775s


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Yeah, two X5450s. Wasn't lucky enough to find one with the QX9775s


Looks like the error code "02" is a debug code. Have you tried booting with just one of the CPU's installed?

That is according to the PDF found on Intel's site;
https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...-boards.html?productId=50321&localeCode=us_en


----------



## natr0n (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone ever have issues with hwinfo. Ran it on my xeon system other day got a reboot and some click sound(all ssd system) and windows 8.1 would blue screen everytime.

I never really use that program but wanted to check it out.

Not really bothered, but very weird.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks like the error code "02" is a debug code. Have you tried booting with just one of the CPU's installed?
> 
> That is according to the PDF found on Intel's site;
> https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...-boards.html?productId=50321&localeCode=us_en



Yeah that's the same manual I found too. I've tried both CPUs in socket 0 and moving the ram sticks around too. Also tried multiple GPUs but no luck. Only thing I haven't tried is PSU but I know it's good. 

I wish it'd be more specific than just "Debug" lol at least give me a starting point.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Only thing I haven't tried is PSU but I know it's good.


Are you sure there is enough wattage provided to the board?



Partaypooper said:


> I wish it'd be more specific than just "Debug" lol at least give me a starting point.


Agreed, it is very vague.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you sure there is enough wattage provided to the board?
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is very vague.


It's a Seasonic 850W M12II and the same one I was using to power my dual socket X5670s so it should be enough. After about 4 hours of troubleshooting I think I've had my fill of it


----------



## johnspack (Mar 5, 2019)

Okay I'm hunting one of these out....  there are oem 1681 v2 chips that are 10 core and v3 chips that are 12 core.  F me...  I want one or the other.    I see whole boxes with them,  but no single cpus.
Go!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> It's a Seasonic 850W M12II and the same one I was using to power my dual socket X5670s so it should be enough.


Yeah that should be more than enough.


Partaypooper said:


> After about 4 hours of troubleshooting I think I've had my fill of it


It happens. I'd send it back. Such a shame, that's a good board! Even let's you OC!


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 5, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Okay I'm hunting one of these out....  there are oem 1681 v2 chips that are 10 core and v3 chips that are 12 core.  F me...  I want one or the other.    I see whole boxes with them,  but no single cpus.
> Go!


There is no e5-1681 v2.  on X79, nothing better than E5-1680 v2.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> There is no e5-1681 v2.  on X79, nothing better than E5-1680 v2.


No, however there is the V3. And for whatever reason it's not listed on ark.intel.com, which is not uncommon. There are many of Intel's products that exist and are not listed on the main Intel site.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon E5-1681 v3.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 5, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Pretty bummed out. I scored an Intel D5400XS (aka Skulltrail) off ebay from a good seller. But I can't get the board to post, it's stuck on post code 02 on the LED. I've looked through the manual and can't find anything on this code. Does anyone happen to have any experience with this board? I may just end up sending it back to the seller.


Have you tried setting the bios jumper to config?


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 5, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> Have you tried setting the bios jumper to config?


I removed the jumper to reset the bios but I didn't move it to the config setting. I also removed the cmos battery hopefully to reset things but I still go the 02 post code. It would stay there indefinitely too, I let it go for about 20 min and it never posted

Edit* typo


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, however there is the V3


I am not sure if the socket is fully compatible with v1 and v2 gen, it is listed as 2011 V3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I am not sure if the socket is fully compatible with v1 and v2 gen, it is listed as 2011 V3.


That's a good question. This is a situation that an ark.intel.com listing would answer.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 5, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I am not sure if the socket is fully compatible with v1 and v2 gen, it is listed as 2011 V3.


X79 only takes v1 and v2.  X99 is needed for v3.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 6, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Okay I'm hunting one of these out....  there are oem 1681 v2 chips that are 10 core and v3 chips that are 12 core.  F me...  I want one or the other.    I see whole boxes with them,  but no single cpus.
> Go!



Also the V3 are for a different platform I believe X99 so that wouldn't work too well on your X79



mouacyk said:


> There is no e5-1681 v2.  on X79, nothing better than E5-1680 v2.



If there is one, let me know! Lol.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 7, 2019)

Personally I would rather have two E5-2667 v2 (8 core 3.3GHz) in my PC. Sadly those would be more than $400. So... not happening soon.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 7, 2019)

Finally my cpu's are arrived and this is the first boot of my dual config (still waiting for the arctic freezer 33 for cooling, so I just can stress a bit the hardware)


----------



## Edwired (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey everyone been awhile i last posted here was busy lately was still tinkering with the asus p5q premium and xeon e5450 at the moment it running 4.33ghz @ 1.32v temp is good around 55c during games most demanding is resident evil 2 remake it runs but has stuttering issue i think it needs a patch to fix it. As for the fsb it 479 now. As a bonus i did manage to get the e5450 into 4.5ghz for a brief moment so at least i got my goal to get the overclock @ 4.33ghz if i get a watercooling kit it could do better


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 12, 2019)

Here there are my two arctic freezer 33 installed on my S5520HC ; ok, just one is installed, the other one is only placed on the cpu. i added just 4 little washer to have a little more pressure on the cpu, because without those  the heatsink could twist a bit; now with the washers is firmly secured on! I launch the aida64 stressbench for 10 minutes and the temps rise till 56°...not bad at all


----------



## Edwired (Mar 13, 2019)

Here the bios setting on asus p5q premium if there any adjustments needed just let me know 

E5450 @ 4.33ghz gskill f2.8500cl5-2gbpk x4 @ 1151mhz bios settings
JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 09.0
FSB Strap to North Bridge: auto
FSB Frequency: 479
PCI-E Frequency: 102
DRAM Frequency: 1151
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: delay 50ps
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: advance 50ps
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: delay 50ps
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: advance 50ps
DRAM Timing Control: 

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 6
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 6
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 16
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 9
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 105
Write Recovery Time: 13
Read to Precharge Time: 5

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): auto
Write to Read Delay (S): auto
WRITE to READ Delay (D): auto
READ to READ Delay (S): auto
READ to READ Delay (D): auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): auto

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: 21
READ to PRE Delay: 7
PRE to PRE Delay: 1
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 6
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 6
DRAM Static Read Control: disabled
DRAM Read Training: disabled
MEM. OC Charger: enabled
AI Clock Twister: lighter
AI Transaction Booster: manual
Common Performance Level: 8
Pull-In of CHA PH1: enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH2: enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH3: enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH4: enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH5: enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH1: enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH2: enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH3: enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH4: enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH5: enabled

CPU Voltage: 1.27500 (idle 1.312v load 1.320v
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.665
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.675
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.36
DRAM Voltage: 2.30
NB Voltage: 1.26
NB GTL Reference: 0.630
SBridge Voltage: 1.30
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60

Load Line Calibration: enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: disabled
CPU Clock Skew : delay 100ps
NB Clock Skew : delay 100ps
CPU Margin Enhancement : optimized

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 09.0
CPU VID: 1.113v
C1E Suppport: disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: disabled
CPU TM Function: disabled
Execute Disable Bit: disabled


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Pretty bummed out. I scored an Intel D5400XS (aka Skulltrail) off ebay from a good seller. But I can't get the board to post, it's stuck on post code 02 on the LED. I've looked through the manual and can't find anything on this code. Does anyone happen to have any experience with this board? I may just end up sending it back to the seller.


Have you returned this board, or still trying to get it to boot?
Do the LED indicator lights work on the board?
Is the RAM single sided or double sided?
Have you connected power to all 4 of the CPU 4 pin power connectors?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Have you returned this board, or still trying to get it to boot?
> Do the LED indicator lights work on the board?
> Is the RAM single sided or double sided?
> Have you connected power to all 4 of the CPU 4 pin power connectors?


Fairly certain they sent it back as that's what they said they were going to do.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 14, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Have you returned this board, or still trying to get it to boot?
> Do the LED indicator lights work on the board?
> Is the RAM single sided or double sided?
> Have you connected power to all 4 of the CPU 4 pin power connectors?


I did send the board back. Thank you for replying tho

All LEDs were on and fans spinning as far as I could tell
RAM was double sided I believe but I didn't really inspect since they had heatsinks on them
All power connectors were connected


----------



## Julio Gomez (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello,

I am an enthusiastic of the Xeon cpu's, i am planning to build a computer around 2 x L5640 that i have ordered from ebay.

I would like to know  what kind of mother board is recomended for these, i know that the socket needed are LGA1366, but i was looking on ebay and there are no too much of these on sale, and the ones found are over 160 usd.

i mean, the problem is not the price (too much), the problem is: To know what would fit perfectly with my babies.

If you have any comment, this will be trully appreciate.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 15, 2019)

Julio Gomez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an enthusiastic of the Xeon cpu's, i am planning to build a computer around 2 x L5640 that i have ordered from ebay.
> 
> ...


Well if your plan is to go with the dual mobo socket for this Xeons and you think to do OC it will be very hard task to find something cheap,the absolute best choice is _EVGA Classified Super Record 2_ (_SR-2_) in my opinion but if you don´t want to do any OC you can probably find some "server" boards tho L5640 have low Clock speed so do not expect any miracle if you can´t OC them...GL


----------



## Edwired (Mar 15, 2019)

Try aliexpress that where i got the xeon e5450 as it came with the notch cut out and a perment adaptor on the pins not the plastic adaptor as it filmsy to get right as it cheaper. At the moment im currently testing for 4.43ghz @ 1.336v temp still look good it bouncing between 52c to 57c depending on load during resident evil 2 remake as the hottest core touch 57c around 85% to 95% cpu load in certain places


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 15, 2019)

Here we are...finally all the hardware has arrived, and today I have installed everything

at first i have done some modifications to the case, a koolink stronghold that can handle E-ATx motherboard: but the S5520HC is a ssi eeb motherboard, and so some holes doesn't fit





after that the rest was easy; everything gone to the right place, and i also did a little bit of cable management (not so easy beacuse the psu is non modular)


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 15, 2019)

Julio Gomez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an enthusiastic of the Xeon cpu's, i am planning to build a computer around 2 x L5640 that i have ordered from ebay.
> 
> ...



EVGA SR-2 is the holy grail for dual LGA 1366 but they probably cost an arm and a leg these days. I'm running an Intel S5520HC for my rig and I would recommend it. I think Supermicro makes some good dual LGA 1366 boards too but I've never used them personally. Be warned though, most of these boards are large and probably won't fit in most cases.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 15, 2019)

That a hugh board to fit in that case jeez i wonder how the airflow is affected? Where the hard drive located as well. I have nzxt phantom 530 case even that could take that board but i would have  remove the dvd and hard drive caddy just to squeeze in it in ha


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 15, 2019)

Edwired said:


> That a hugh board to fit in that case jeez i wonder how the airflow is affected? Where the hard drive located as well. I have nzxt phantom 530 case even that could take that board but i would have  remove the dvd and hard drive caddy just to squeeze in it in ha



As you can see from this image actually i have only one HD installed, an SSD drive mounted on the back of the motherboard

https://ibb.co/9pk4dQ8

I'll do some tests in these days, but the airflow is not bad; the cpu's temperatures are good (never over 60° on heavy full load like OCCT and aida 64 stress test); the gpu (a gtx 1050) the same, 55° max. the temperature of the IOH it's a little bit higher for me (68°) and the ram too (around 60°)


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 15, 2019)

I have a similar setup to the above (nice rig btw) and my CPUs get to about 65-67c but my case has poor airflow from the front intake. I don't think the size of the board really affects it too much. As long as you have some decent coolers on the CPUs everything should be fine.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 15, 2019)

Is there one fan for intake and two fans for exhausting?


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 15, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> I have a similar setup to the above (nice rig btw) and my CPUs get to about 65-67c but my case has poor airflow from the front intake. I don't think the size of the board really affects it too much. As long as you have some decent coolers on the CPUs everything should be fine.



i noticed that the first cpu (the one close to exhaust fans) is 6/7° hootest than the other cpu; sounds normal, because a bit of hot air move to the first heatsink to the second one...maybe in the next week i'll try to rotate the heatsinks so they will blow hot air on the top of the case



Edwired said:


> Is there one fan for intake and two fans for exhausting?



Yes


----------



## Edwired (Mar 15, 2019)

I say rotate the heatsink upward that way it be exhausting out the top if that be possible


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 15, 2019)

I tried rotating my heatsinks that way but it ended up not making much difference because they were just sucking the hot exhaust air from the gpu. If you have a blower style gpu it might be better though


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> I think Supermicro makes some good dual LGA 1366 boards too but I've never used them personally.



They do, i own a few of them, another dual socket i use too is *Tyan, *the *s7012/s7010* are a good one the s7025 even better but it's expensive.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 20, 2019)

What weird about the asus p5q premium if i had the graphic card in x16 lane it crashes alot not in x4 turned out the vdimm is low as i have 4 dimms populated i had to crank up the vdimm to 2.30v in order in play dirt 2.0 while using x16 lane i have to meature the vdimm with a dmm to see what going on there it bouncing about 2.358v to 2.360v according to the dmm as the heatsinks on are not getting hot at all as it been cooled by an xbox 360 fans. I will let the dirt 2.0 replay run for a for while to see if it crashes when it get warm..

I know the ram is rated for 2 0v to 2.10v but with the asus p5q premium is pumping in 2.360v i dont think the ram is getting enough voltage if i set anything below 2.30v in bios. Would be nice if gskill gave a voltage read point on the actual ram voltage controller that way we know what the ram voltage is doing than rather double guessing....


----------



## Auer (Mar 20, 2019)

Decided to finally create an account here.

I have a humble 1620-0 in a Dell T3600 with a RTX2070, SDD drives, ECC memory etc. 4K LG 32" Monitor.
This is a system I use for Photography work mostly and some light gaming.

Very much enjoy reading about Xeons in general.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 20, 2019)

Auer said:


> Decided to finally create an account here.
> 
> I have a humble 1620-0 in a Dell T3600 with a RTX2070, SDD drives, ECC memory etc. 4K LG 32" Monitor.
> This is a system I use for Photography work mostly and some light gaming.
> ...


Hey....Welcome to the best thread on this forum!!!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 21, 2019)

This is my ever evolving Frankenstein in its' current form...yes I have 2 rads I just hooked up the 2nd big one you see on the floor last night. It's a huge case by Rosewill and even still I'm struggling to see ways to get both rads in there and side panel on. If y'all are interested I can tell you bit more about the parts and pieces and how it came "together" although obviously it's like a classic car being restored it's not inspectable and roadworthy  yet lol.









Auer said:


> Decided to finally create an account here.
> 
> I have a humble 1620-0 in a Dell T3600 with a RTX2070, SDD drives, ECC memory etc. 4K LG 32" Monitor.
> This is a system I use for Photography work mostly and some light gaming.
> ...



and welcome!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey....Welcome to the best thread on this forum!!!



You almost made me cry


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 21, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> This is my ever evolving Frankenstein in its' current form...yes I have 2 rads I just hooked up the 2nd big one you see on the floor last night. It's a huge case by Rosewill and even still I'm struggling to see ways to get both rads in there and side panel on.


Mount both Radiators internally at the front. 240 first in the drive cage, then 360 behind the drive cage.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 21, 2019)

That just made me cringe looking at the the mess of cable management i wonder how the airflow is affected while the side covers is on lol


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 21, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Mount both Radiators internally at the front. 240 first in the drive cage, then 360 behind the drive cage.


That's a good idea I see all that space and I use none of it for the tiny 1 SSD drive I have.



Edwired said:


> That just made me cringe looking at the the mess of cable management i wonder how the airflow is affected while the side covers is on lol



One reason the side cover isn't on is just due to I'm not great with cable management and case doesn't really have a system that would help much....besides I haven't even tried to manage the cables yet lol. At this point I'm just trying to get it all working as I'd like and once I figure out how the layout will be for sure I'll worry more about cleaning up the cables.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'm not great with cable management



It was the same for me but i learned


----------



## Edwired (Mar 22, 2019)

It would be a nice feature if all motherboards had the atx, cpu, and fans connectors on the back of the board as it be alot easier to manage the cables


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 22, 2019)

And they would foul half the cases on the market   not a good idea


----------



## Edwired (Mar 22, 2019)

I know that just an idea if it was possible in the future


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 23, 2019)

hi guys! is there someone that have successfully installed a pcie nvme boot drive on x58?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> hi guys! is there someone that have successfully installed a pcie nvme boot drive on x58?


You mean an NVMe drive mounted on a PCIe expansion card?
Below is a card that will do either M.2 NVMe or M.2 SATA.
https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Controller-Expansion-Profile-Bracket/dp/B07L4LF4G6


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 23, 2019)

yes correct; I mean an nvme driver installed on a pcie card. I'm asking because I have read something on internet; it seems to work, but not simply "out of the box"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> yes correct; I mean an nvme driver installed on a pcie card. I'm asking because I have read something on internet; it seems to work, but not simply "out of the box"


It depends on the configuration. If you have an M.2 SATA drive, plug & play and bootable. If M.2 NVMe, then you need a PCIe card with a boot rom.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 23, 2019)

I used this card to boot from a Kingston Predator SSD on my X79 build a while ago. You would probably need something similar to this (this one might work for X58 too but I'm not sure)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017JGVTAM/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> I used this card to boot from a Kingston Predator SSD on my X79 build a while ago. You would probably need something similar to this (this one might work for X58 too but I'm not sure)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017JGVTAM/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That card is only "M" slot and does not have M.2 SATA, which for X58 is needed. The card listed above, can do both "M" and "B" slots, the "B" slot being bootable with a SATA cable connected.

The following also work well;
https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-SATA-based-mSATA-Controller-Expansion/dp/B07GPNPQ6R


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 23, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That card is only "M" slot and does not have M.2 SATA, which for X58 is needed. The card listed above, can do both "M" and "B" slots, the "B" slot being bootable with a SATA cable connected.
> 
> The following also work well;
> https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-SATA-based-mSATA-Controller-Expansion/dp/B07GPNPQ6R


Dang I like the looks of this one. I'll keep this on my wishlist


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 23, 2019)

so, of I understood well, the only one that can run out of the box is the pcie that support add b type, right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> so, of I understood well, the only one that can run out of the box is the pcie that support add b type, right?


Correct. X58 had no support for NVMe because it wasn't created until after the platform was EOL'd.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 24, 2019)

I have successfully mounted everything in the PC, had to do it with big 420 rad on top and 220 or whatever it is on front of drive cage. Any other way required a fair amount of cutting OR the water connections wouldn't reach or both. So that was easiest way that actually worked. Topped up the radiator and got 2-3 runs of LinX to pass with 10 gigs ram (out of 16) but on 3rd or 4th run it farted out.

Max temp was 85 on one core so that's diddly squat can't ask for much better than that. Anyway about to take picture of configuration but hoses /wires etc not ideal so it's not like the "before" picture but it's not the after either, I mainly just wanted to make sure it was hooked up right and everything worked properly, which it does. I just have to unfortunately rearrange the hoses and disconnect at least one because in maneuvering it all around and trying to get it to fit they are not in ideal positions.




The front radiator with all the wires around it is just where all the fan connections landed for the moment as people pointed out with all the fan hookups in front of case plus working around big ATX plug and my gtx 1080ti which is a big long card it makes it fairly hard to get anything plugged in and neat, however the back of the case as well as the top where the big rad is looks pretty good minus the one hose that somehow ended up over the other, which it wasn't when I started but I moved it around and flipped it every which way and sadly I can't put that little rad in front of the cage because as it is it just literally barely makes it to hook up to the big rad on top, and if I put big rad hoses in front they are too long and that glowing pump is right in way of where the hoses from big rad would be.

Anyway work in progress let me know if you guys have any ideas for improvements aesthetically as well as performance-wise, I'm a noob with watercooling been doing air coolers for 15 years till couple years ago when I got my first AIO.


This was my latest attempt at 4.7 with 2438 mhz memory using 9.5 gb. The loop is keeping cores well under control with heat so will play with few voltages as well as try with memory at 1833 or something to see if it's just the combo of memory controller stressed with 4.7 ghz is just a bit much. However first time I've ever got this thing to pass a single run with almost 10 gigs of memory and 4.7 ghz. Prior best was using only 4 gigs of memory and even with that it ran considerably warmer. I only have fans on one side of each rad so I may put a couple for push/pull on one or both rads temporarily just to see if that nets me any significant cooling and headroom. More to come.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Correct. X58 had no support for NVMe because it wasn't created until after the platform was EOL'd.


ok...so this should work fine, cause have the support for b type ssd

https://www.amazon.it/gp/aw/d/B07NSYM2TJ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A21CTMDLFXECIV&psc=1

but can x58 support AHCI ssd? like this one

https://www.amazon.it/gp/aw/d/B07MHK1232/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?smid=A3CN81AGS5D0VV&psc=1

I understood that nvme is not supported, but ahci should work, right?

by the way, the performance of an me as installed on one of this adapter should be like sata3 or better (not like a nvme, but higher than sata3)?
thanks


----------



## Edwired (Mar 24, 2019)

Maybe it time to double check the route of the pipes as are you just cooling the cpu on it own? Have anyone tried using a peiter effect in the custom water loop as i seen people using it in youtube videos it abit weird how it works


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 24, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Maybe it time to double check the route of the pipes as are you just cooling the cpu on it own? Have anyone tried using a peiter effect in the custom water loop as i seen people using it in youtube videos it abit weird how it works



I've heard of the peltier effect and even read a bit about it in the past but don't know much about it. So I assume this post was in response to me and yes I double checked and yes it's only the CPU being cooled and it's 10 celsius cooler than when I tried anything even close to this. If you look at couple of my runs I did just shy of 4.7 ghz hottest two cores hit 90+. I don't think it would work well if at all if I had hoses wrong especially with load I'm putting on it with 1.45+ volts.

Despite being much cooler it still seems 4.7~ ghz is a big barrier for this cpu at least to run stably with stress tests. I can do everything but that and it never has blue screened etc so it seems benchmark/game stable at the least. I have fans on VRM on board because that also may be where it's giving up it's hard to tell. I may dial back memory and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 24, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I've heard of the peltier effect and even read a bit about



for the power consumption on Petier device you could probably run a full wc loop  360+360+gpu water blocks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> but can x58 support AHCI ssd? like this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/gp/aw/d/B07MHK1232/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?smid=A3CN81AGS5D0VV&psc=1
> 
> I understood that nvme is not supported, but ahci should work, right?


As long as it's an M.2 SATA "M" slot SSD, AHCI should work as intended.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 24, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> for the power consumption on Petier device you could probably run a full wc loop  360+360+gpu water blocks



Exactly. It's cool (pun intended) and I'm sure you can get the most from hardware but it's like having your air conditioner on 24/7 when you're using your computer, plus the consumption of your computer with a probably higher than usual overclock.

No. Maybe someday I'll play with that but for now water is enough, more than enough lol. I kept the overclock same but turned the memory way down to 1036 the lowest you can set at divider I'm at and the hottest core never hit 82 and it passed about 7-8 runs I'm guessing; I say I'm guessing because just as I came in to check on it after I saw it complete 4 runs or so it had restarted itself. So I'm not sure what the deal with that is but I've noticed I've had this issue in past when I pushed this rig so not sure if that's a mobo/cpu thing or an electricity thing. So to rule out the latter I plugged PC right to the wall and not through the 10 year old + power strip I've been using. I literally don't know how old it is I attached it to the computer desk ages ago, part of the reason I suspect it could be flakey.

About to try it again now turned memory back up to 2133 which is nothing still but more what I'd actually settle for if I got the CPU high enough, plus see how that handles the stress test.

*Update*

It was good to rule out a bad power strip but made no difference wall or strip behaved exactly the same, however I did note it was at 134 fsb which has been fine almost up to 4.7 ghz but that is more stress on mobo and pci-e bus etc so I went up a multiplier and down on fsb to see what I can do and behold ladies and gentlemen.....4.706 ghz 2441 mhz memory 5 runs max memory linpack stable. I finally said F u to 4.7 wall! Lol. Seems silly but I woulda been a bit sad if I had gotten temps down so far and literally not pushed up the headroom of PC at all.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 24, 2019)

Ha that good i suppose the cpu you have is either thermal paste or soldered under the ihs that would explained the cores hitting 90+ i wouldnt be hitting that high all the time as you will hurt the cores then you will lose the 4.7ghz overclock. Sure i did crack into the 4.5ghz on the xeon e5450 you think the cpu wouldnt get there but it did lol i was beginning to run out of the ratio between 1:1 and 5:6 as i only had two opitions either underclock the ram 986mhz or overclock the ram to 1174mhz either one cause weird issues like apps crashing or bsod


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 24, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Ha that good i suppose the cpu you have is either thermal paste or soldered under the ihs that would explained the cores hitting 90+ i wouldnt be hitting that high all the time as you will hurt the cores then you will lose the 4.7ghz overclock. Sure i did crack into the 4.5ghz on the xeon e5450 you think the cpu wouldnt get there but it did lol i was beginning to run out of the ratio between 1:1 and 5:6 as i only had two opitions either underclock the ram 986mhz or overclock the ram to 1174mhz either one cause weird issues like apps crashing or bsod



I and several people I know as well as many in threads I follow with it were chasing 4.7 ghz and rarely if ever did I see anyone get it stable at that so I admit quite a bit of satisfaction went into that. Also I believe most of the Ivy-E processors were thermal paste which is why people complained they actually ran hotter than their Sandy Bridge-E counterparts even though it was a large die shrink, however I believe the Xeons were soldered.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 25, 2019)

I think the same on the xeon e5450 did come across some forum some chap used razor blades and a cooker lighter to remove the ihs but after he done all the tests before and after he only got 2c drop that nothing nowadays


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 26, 2019)

Exactly, it's one reason I waited to get the xeon besides the extra 2 cores and extra memory cache is fact that it was soldered and I couldn't bring myself to buy the 4960/4930's which I knew were crappy thermal paste and I'd probably find hotter than the 3930k I already have.


----------



## seanzhang72 (Mar 28, 2019)

Does anyone make a Dual Xeon E5 server motherboard working for SLI? I tried DifferentSLIAuto but not lucky, the SLI not show up in NVidia control panel. thanks for all advices.
My rigs:
Intel s2600cp2j server MB with Dual E5-2665, 64GB ECC RAM, I knew this MB limit the PCIe speed to 2.0x8 due to the E5 V1 CPU limits, Intel not officially said the MB can support SLI, I'd guess not for a server MB.
two GTX 780 (3GB)s: 1 EVGA (revision B1), 1 ASUS (revision A1), set on slot 3 and slot 5 blue PCIe (electronically PCIe x8), 2 way NVidia SLI bridge.
Windows 10 pro 64bit, two monitors connected to slot 3 card (1DVI, 1HDMI).
GPU-Z and NVidia control panel show the two cards both installed and running on PCIe 2.0x8, they are working individually no problem.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 29, 2019)

For the sli you have to have 2 matching graphic card with the same device id to work as i already tried that on asus p5q premium it will limit to pcie 2.0 x8. It did work for abit but it ran a like a pig no matter i did it just wont work correctly. Anyone know if the xeon e5450 limted by pcie 2.0 x16 lane?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 29, 2019)

Update to my issues with RIVE black....I'm typing from same rig but with a regular RIVE I ordered when I first had an issue with this board early on but thought board was OK so I never used it and decided to keep it and not sell it/return it. So, I'm glad I did lol. I put it all together yesterday but temps were high, waterblock wasn't tight, simple solution. Also I was having trouble getting it to boot....humorous reason is I was tired and I kept setting memory timings to 10-12-12-12 expecting it to work lol.

Anyway still monkeying with settings etc but reason I decided to do this was Tuesday night I clocked down the RIVE black in hopes of just living with whatever the issue was...worked for a bit but then screen starting randomly shutting on/off and it was something I had noticed on occasion before but rarely and forgot about it. However it was to point it was unusable every few seconds it turned on/off, I feared GPU could have issue but now in new mobo none of the weirdness of screen or the shutdowns happens. Now it does what you'd expect and if I have bad settings Windows crashes and gives error.

So no idea how or what is stable with this board still messing with it but it looked almost new when I got it and has newest bios and everything appears fine and the compiling issues of the black board are gone, also I notice I don't have to set the LLC as high to get high voltage delivered to board so that definitely points to a power delivery problem that was goofing everything up including my GPU had issues overclocking for a while, now I suspect it wasn't getting consistent power along with CPU/memory/etc. So I'm back to the original RIVE with 1680 V2 etc, let's see what old girl can do.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 29, 2019)

just a bunch of test with a gtx 1070, to see how dual x5675 can perform in games...not like a modern cpu but not bad



 

 

 



"new" psu installed; to be sure using a high end vga i switched from the xfx 550 pro to a Enermax revolution 85+ 1050w


----------



## natr0n (Mar 29, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> just a bunch of test with a gtx 1070, to see how dual x5675 can perform in games...not like a modern cpu but not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess heaven reports gpu memory wrong supposed to be 8gb.

What version of windows are you using ?
I use Windows 8.1 on my xeon system works well.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 29, 2019)

yes right; the gtx 1070 has 8gb of ram
actually there is installed Windows 10, and works fine


----------



## natr0n (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 8.1 gives better performance


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 29, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Windows 8.1 gives better performance
> View attachment 119833



maybe...or maybe it was just the 8xAA that I use before


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 29, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> just a bunch of test with a gtx 1070, to see how dual x5675 can perform in games...not like a modern cpu but not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will perform much better if is it single X5675C but OC on 4+Ghz,majority of games still prefer faster IPC insted of more(slower)cores.....or ofcourse if you have possiblity to OC both CPU on that mobo then you can hit the nail.....and thats why evga classified is still a beast...


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Mar 30, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> It will perform much better if is it single X5675C but OC on 4+Ghz,majority of games still prefer faster IPC insted of more(slower)cores.....or ofcourse if you have possiblity to OC both CPU on that mobo then you can hit the nail.....and thats why evga classified is still a beast...


Yes, you have right; games prefer high clocks instead of cores. Unfortunately my motherboard (an intel S5520HC) doesn't allow any kind of overclocks, so...only stock frequencies


----------



## aQi (Mar 30, 2019)

Just have this did not power it up for certain reasons. Still wanted to share though.
Evga SR-2
2x Xeon X5690

Collector item


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2019)

Eddielawson666 said:


> Yes, you have right; games prefer high clocks instead of cores. Unfortunately my motherboard (an intel S5520HC) doesn't allow any kind of overclocks, so...only stock frequencies


Get yourself an X5680. 3.3ghz and they're only about $60 on ebay.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Apr 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Get yourself an X5680. 3.3ghz and they're only about $60 on ebay.



could be an option!
but i found a little Trick: my motherboard (an S5520HC) doesn't allow any kind of overclock but, in the bios, there is a setting related the turbo mode; before it was set that will be start only if the power usage at max load was over than 2 seconds; now the cpu goes in turbo mode (3200mhz) also for lower times, and i could see a little improvement in all the benchmarks.

during this weekend I did a bit of changing to my rigs; at first i chagned all the stock fans with better (noctua and enermax), and connected to a simple controller (just three positions; high, low, off) and set to low; now the pc is very silent, but the temps are still good.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 3, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Just have this did not power it up for certain reasons. Still wanted to share though.
> Evga SR-2
> 2x Xeon X5690
> 
> ...


Nice looking EVGA mobo you've got their. Shame it doesn't power on.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 4, 2019)

Have anyone noticed on www.delidded.com for 771 to 775 mod they updated the microcodes for the 771 xeon chips latest is 2015 as i was running with 2010 was buggy enough on the asus p5q premium so i did the cinebench @ 4ghz i was getting around 444cb before the microcode update and after the update it hitting around 439cb so i see no side effect since i do feel the updated microcode seems to make the cpu more stable as was trying out dirt 2.0 while all the bios settings is auto except cpu pll set to 1.50v. The vcore is hitting 1.20v when it getting busy in game with hwinfo64 reporting vtt is 1.355v, core temp is reading around 34/38c during game didnt get much crashing in dirt 2.0 but in resident evil 2 remake i do notice the cpu usage is maxing out all the time even with all settings on low or off as well limit the fps to 30 it seems to drop the cpu usage a small bit but still getting the crashing any where in the game i dont know if resident evil 2 remake hate the xeon e5450 or the other way around which is abit strange to be honest. I keep tweaking to get a happy medium in the system (facepalmed)


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 6, 2019)

My Dual Xeon E5645 built back in 2010 and still going strong on WCG 12C/24T


----------



## freeagent (Apr 7, 2019)

This is my 7 year old sons x5690 E.S. with Le Grand Macho RT on a Rampage III Formula, with 6GB Super Talent Chrome DDR3 2000, GTX 970 FTW, Intel 520 boot and a lot of dust. When it was mine it spent most of its time between 4.2-4.5, and its been benched at 4.8 a few times with an H100 and couple 120x38 Panaflos. The ram is ok too, with 1.65v they do 1600 6-6-6-20 1T, 1800 7-7-7-21 1T, 2000 8-8-8-24 is stock.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 7, 2019)

Russ64 said:


> My Dual Xeon E5645 built back in 2010 and still going strong on WCG 12C/24T
> View attachment 120444


Hey WELCOME!!!Glad to see that is still other people around that is using @E5645......My sample is working flawlessly OC on 4.133Ghz for every day purposes


----------



## freeagent (Apr 8, 2019)

It’s too late for an edit I guess.. that pic made me feel bad. So I cleaned her up and put her back in her old case. She was in a 690II advanced for a little over a year.


----------



## pasnger57 (Apr 9, 2019)

haha i am now part of the xeon club  dubble time  just put together a x5450 in socket 771 to a 775 xfx 750i  mode (note i did not mod the board shave the notches in the CPU) and just pick up a set of lag sticker to flip the pads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[gif]



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115425614327103489


----------



## krull (Apr 9, 2019)

just get Celsius r920, waiting 930 mobo and 1350 w psu..  will send potos of finished build (Radeon pro duo 32gb testing 1... maybe 3.. maybe 2 & quadro k4200..)  x-fi on pci xD, win 10 pro for gamming pruposses...

see u later

S4lu2 Krull


----------



## Edwired (Apr 9, 2019)

Been testing e5450 clocking @ 4.36ghz with llc turned off for some reason llc on it making the overclock unstable so vcore set in bio 1.40v currently at 1.352v idle but with load it dropped to 1.312v temp hit high 56c during resident evil 2 underground car park as it makes the cpu and gpu nearly 100% load ideal test for stability was playing it under 2 hours didnt get a single crash since


----------



## Edwired (Apr 10, 2019)

After ordering arctic mx-4 thermal paste and arctic thermal pads for the vrm as it was the stock one that came with asus p5q premium looks abit dry and cracked better safe than sorry gonna give the cpu abit of a lapping some day soon


----------



## Edwired (Apr 11, 2019)

Just picked up a samsung 24" Full HD Curved Monitor LS24E510CS/XU for €50 that a bargin


----------



## Edwired (Apr 13, 2019)

Bought some iso 99.9% to give the asus p5q premium a spring cleaning along with the xeon e5450 cpu and anything in between. Was surprise that the motherboard was hiding some nasty gunk under the chipsets, pcie lanes now it 95% alot cleaner now. Just waiting for mx-4 and thermal pad to come in the post during the week hopely. Hoping it will fix the pcie x16 lane problem i was having. Will do some testing once everything is back together. Had the board in a plastic box while it standing with a small plastic cup pouring iso down from top side of the board repeat this number of times help to break down the gunk on the board and once finish pour the iso with the kitchen size tissue to collect the gunk it was between black and brown fairly nasty looking


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 13, 2019)

Just finished hardline watercooling set up on x79 Motherboard and Xeon e5 2640 Cpu with that MSI 1080 gpu on nzxt h440 case.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 13, 2019)

Like the colour theme looks like a american flag lol

Some day i get my hand on watercooling kit  some day soon and see if i can fit it in a nzxt phantom 530 as it have 1 360 rad on top and 2 240 one on front and one on bottem. As i have a few ideas would be insane once i plan it out


----------



## Edwired (Apr 16, 2019)

Just got the mx-4 in the postage still waiting on arctic thermal pad as i got the 145mm x 145mm 1.5mm thick so it be plenty for another build. The board is looking alot cleaner now. Hope it be done at the end of the week miss playing games and tweaking


----------



## Edwired (Apr 19, 2019)

Got the arctic thermal pad today and just finished rebuilding the computer. It working alot better now as before the 12v in hwinfo64 was dropping alot from 11.829v to 11.625v during gaming it was bad enough to make things unstable. The power supply is working fine as i ruled that out. Now in idle it 12.040v load is 11.928v which is perfect. It looks like after all i can use the pcie x16 lane without trouble. I tested dirt 2.0 while in replay mode to give the computer a run around while monitoring temps and voltages


----------



## Edwired (Apr 25, 2019)

Found a site containing bios for a ton of asus boards 
http://ftp.tekwind.co.jp/pub/asustw/mb/ 
Even found the asus p5q premium factory bios 0707 which i was looking for ages as asus site removed it. It have lot of other things in it have a look


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 25, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Found a site containing bios for a ton of asus boards
> http://ftp.tekwind.co.jp/pub/asustw/mb/
> Even found the asus p5q premium factory bios 0707 which i was looking for ages as asus site removed it. It have lot of other things in it have a look


Found some BIOS for my ASUS a7n8x there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 25, 2019)

That good to hear 

Managed to flash the bios back to factory 0707 on asus p5q premium as i want start fresh and work my way up to the point where it stable on stock settings without crashing or bsod then try every other bios with same settings while using  4x 2gb gskill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk then again games i tested dont use the full 8gb for some strange reason so might end up with 2x 2gb and might well overclock everything see where it end up


----------



## Edwired (Apr 26, 2019)

Been testing with vcore on auto and 4ghz overclock it hitting 1.200v loaded idle is 1.192v and the vid is 1.113v. Is this normal as normally i seen similar overclock requires more vcore in the 1.3v range? Vtt is auto reporting 1.36v in hwinfo64

I just passed 100 intel burn test on high setting while running with unigine valley bench everything max nvidia driver crashed about an hour and 10 mins in. As i figured it could be abit of timing issue somewhere in the northbridge and ram clock skew so more testing is needed. I already know the cpu is doing good no issue there just this whole nvidia driver crashing does my head in at times. Temps are well in check max i hit was 62c on core 1, voltages are holding no strange dipping or spiking during intel burn test. Look like im heading in the right direction


----------



## Edwired (Apr 28, 2019)

Pcie x16 lane still having trouble along with x8 lane no matter what voltages and settings i set had no effect of stopping the nvidia crashing so im force to use pcie x4 1.1 lane which does work fine when intel burn test and valley bench are running every thing set to high no crashing or bsod. I had to bump up the vcore  as it loaded @ 1.216v, idle is 1.208v as the llc is on auto it vboosting the vcore up one step. I will be some day replacing asus p5q premium for another same board as i think the board i have is abit flaky when pcie x16 and x8 is used other than that everything else is working. Intel burn test on high i have already ran 300 times no crashing looks like the cpu is stable. Next is ram overclock


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2019)

Just won an asus p5q pro with 2x 2gb and q9400 for €65 on ebay will swap the asus p5q premium and see how it perform with the xeon e5450


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 1, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Just won an asus p5q pro with 2x 2gb and q9400 for €65 on ebay will swap the asus p5q premium and see how it perform with the xeon e5450


It will be better.


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2019)

Got the asus p5q premium lined out still have to use pcie x4 lane which is a disappointing just hoping this asus p5q pro have no issue with the pcie x16 lane and give it a proper clean as it looks dirty in the picture along with new mx-4 paste and arctic pad


----------



## Edwired (May 6, 2019)

Still waiting on the asus p5q pro to come as it coming from austria could be next week i say


----------



## Edwired (May 8, 2019)

I tried my last attempt to get the blue pcie x16 working which i finally got it fixed it turned out the asus atk0110 driver was pissing about with the nvidia driver so i ended up basically uninstalling the asus atk0110 driver and hide the driver from windows 10 update. To my surprise it fixes the wild fluctuations in hwinfo64 monitoring where the clockspeed and fsb would dip and overshoot and it stable now i hope this be the last time i ever had to go through the trouble shooting with this asus p5q premium. I might well sell the asus p5q pro if anyone is interested


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2019)

Ohh yeah BTW...I just get myself some cheap ddr3 Kingston RAM... 3 sticks x 2gb so now I have 30Gb in total(all 6 slots ocupied)on my "oldish" X58 platform.....there is never enough ram....


----------



## Edwired (May 9, 2019)

Yay the asus p5q pro just came in

Yay the asus p5q pro just came in and just finished dusting and it clean as a whistle as well new thermal pad and thermal paste. Also done the removing the tabs in the socket so i will be installing it into my case all i have to do is transfer my modded northbridge and vrm heatsink from the p5q premium onto the p5q pro along with the e5450 and ram and lastly a fresh modded bios. So i will be testing it later tonight and retire the asus p5q premium for good


----------



## Ivan2011 (May 10, 2019)

Greetings!
Are there any owners of Xeon e5-24xx *v2 *CPUs for LGA13*5*6 and Chinese motherboards (e.g. _Huananzhi X9D_, or noname _5.32-M_)?

The boards are said to be compatible with both v1 and v2 CPUs, but I have not seen any mentions of v2 CPUs online.
I've got a 2470 v2 CPU and tried to start on such a motherboard, but it does not boot up. I've found an *HP advisory* to upgrade its servers from v1 to v2, and this thread where someone mentioned LGA1356.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 10, 2019)

Just upgraded my Z400 system from a W3550 to a W3680 for the unlocked multiplier since the OEM board has no OC functions - I've locked the all core turbo to 3.6Ghz with throttlestop and it's been rock solid so far. Really happy with the performance considering it only cost me £30 for the chip. The entire system was £80 for the Z400 with W3550, 12GB DDR3 1600, and £90 for the RX570 Nitro - with the W3680 the total cost has been £220 which isn't bad considering I get pretty decent performance in most games. 

Doom 2016 runs at 100+ FPS @ 1080p max settings, can't wait for Eternal and Rage 2 this year, the Vulkan api at least means the 570 can still get me the results I want. Other than that I mainly play the Trials series and those don't lag anyway s

Weirdly my PCIe link is stuck at 8x whereas with the W3550 it was at 16x, I've not had any decrease in performance as I took benchmark results before and after installing the CPU and performance is a bit better in games so I'm not too bothered about it.


----------



## juiseman (May 10, 2019)

Nice Build man; That's why i keep preaching about used workstations and the value they have. 
Most people say "why buy 10 year old stuff" you just proved "why" 
You just built a gaming rig for less than the price of a new CPU.

Could you repost your build in this thread I created?









						HP Workstations Owners Club
					

Welcome all HP workstation owners!!  Stated thread goals   Information and support for HP workstations Upgrading and software support Links to used HP workstations and parts post pics of builds and setup




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Happy Friday!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Edwired (May 10, 2019)

I had similar issue with the pcie x16 be running at x8 just get a rubber eraser and clean the gold contact strip on the gpu it should clean up the pcie link issue. Been testing the asus p5q pro i know it lacking in dram clock skew and cpu gtl option but other than that it the voltage that is alot more steady it alot better than the p5q premium. Was able to run the e5450 @ 3.60ghz with 1.136v (vid 1.113v) full loaded with resident evil 2 remake as the sewer level is alot more heavy on cpu and gpu. If i push for more cpu overclock like 3.8/4ghz i get game crashing to desktop with appication error 1005 and 1000 which tells me it the cpu or ram is abit unstable so more testing is needed.

One more thing all the 12/5/3.3 voltages is alot higher on the p5q pro than the p5q premium which is a bonus. It a pity that the asus p5q premium since day one only to let me down with troubles and headache only someday i will replace it with a newer revision but no love is lost


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 10, 2019)

I'll give the rubber thing a try, the weird thing is I didnt take the gfx card out when installing the cpu, so it shouldn't have reverted to 8x. 



juiseman said:


> Nice Build man; That's why i keep preaching about used workstations and the value they have.
> Most people say "why buy 10 year old stuff" you just proved "why"
> You just built a gaming rig for less than the price of a new CPU.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll add it to the thread shortly. I made sure I got the rev 2 Z400 for the 6 ram slots and supposedly better CPU support.


----------



## Edwired (May 10, 2019)

Then again it could be hardware limited like some board will have x16 most of the time but some come with hardwired to x8 and you cant really do much with that that just my guess


----------



## juiseman (May 10, 2019)

Nice; yes, way better CPU's in v2's and tri-channel RAM support

Did you double check the bios settings? When I upgraded my Z400's 

I noticed the that Hyper Threading was disabled and if I remember correctly there was a screen
about link speed and some adjustments. 
Also, Did you try a different slot? 
I think there are 2 x16 slots and 2 x8. Don't quote me on that; I haven't opened my z400 in a awhile...


----------



## Auer (May 10, 2019)

Question for you all:

When the time comes to upgrade my 1620-0 equipped Dell T-3600, what should I look at if I wanted to stay with Xeons?

I realize that for my use (Adobe and DXO Photo Editing, some gaming with a RTX2070 in 4k) probably the easiest thing would be some form of Ryzen but Id' like to stay with Xeons.

Just curious where to go from here, the 4 core 8 threads 1620 is fine still at 3.8Ghz Turbo.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 10, 2019)

Auer said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> When the time comes to upgrade my 1620-0 equipped Dell T-3600, what should I look at if I wanted to stay with Xeons?
> 
> ...


If your mobo can do OC the BEST CPU for X79 LGA2011 In my opinion is 1680 v2(8C/16t)...Even without the OC Max Turbo Frequency goes high at 3,9Ghz but with the OC you can easily  rise the CPU frequency beyond 4,5Ghz on all cores.........Tho' 1680 V2 might be still expesive....


----------



## Auer (May 10, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> If your mobo can do OC the BEST CPU for X79 LGA2011 In my opinion is 1680 v2(8C/16t)...Even without the OC Max Turbo Frequency goes high at 3,9Ghz but with the OC you can easily  rise the CPU frequency beyond 4,5Ghz on all cores.........Tho' 1680 V2 might be still expesive....



Thanks 

I wasn't specific enough tho, I would leave the whole platform and shop for a new Mobo as well. Basically I'd like a new Xeon setup from scratch.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 11, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Then again it could be hardware limited like some board will have x16 most of the time but some come with hardwired to x8 and you cant really do much with that that just my guess



It was running at 16x with the W3550 installed, I've re-inserted the card and now it's back to 16x - I had the same problem with a GTX660 OEM a while back, probably just the HP motherboard being weird. 

I'm going to experiment with using DUET and REFIND to boot a PCIE adapter for NVME drives soon, might as well make use of some of the spare slots on th board. The things I miss the most from my previous system are USB3 and M.2, but I had to sell it due to yet another bike being written off after someone drove over it...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 11, 2019)

Auer said:


> Thanks
> 
> I wasn't specific enough tho, I would leave the whole platform and shop for a new Mobo as well. Basically I'd like a new Xeon setup from scratch.


It´s really depends of your budget.....I mean IF the sky is your limit then you can go with the Xeon Platinum 8180 28c/56t BEAST that cost  more then10.000$ but if you are more down to the earth then maybe something like Intel Xeon W-2195 or W-2175 and so on....Tho' when it comes to the price-performance then Threadripper and overall Ryzen CPU´s are on the TOP...


----------



## Auer (May 11, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> It´s really depends of your budget.....I mean IF the sky is your limit then you can go with the Xeon Platinum 8180 28c/56t BEAST that cost  more then10.000$ but if you are more down to the earth then maybe something like Intel Xeon W-2195 or W-2175 and so on....Tho' when it comes to the price-performance then Threadripper and overall Ryzen CPU´s are on the TOP...



Id like to stay with Xeons, always had a Workstation with them. Mac and PC. For Adobe products mostly. Photography work.
But I know I would be just fine even with a i5-9400 these days.

Motherboards seems to be the main limitation.


----------



## Edwired (May 11, 2019)

Look like i gonna have to save up and buy another asus p5q premium or deluxe as this asus p5q pro will do 3.6ghz @ 1.136v all day and night with the ram running 1066mhz no problem no crashing only catch is it wont go higher no matter what i set in voltages or timing but missing the 4ghz buzz already. I keep the asus p5q pro for another while


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (May 12, 2019)

You might need to mess with vNB in that case.

I've got a number of Xeons... I'll grab a screenshot of my test lab system when I have finished organizing my work area.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Look like i gonna have to save up and buy another asus p5q premium or deluxe as this asus p5q pro will do 3.6ghz @ 1.136v all day and night with the ram running 1066mhz no problem no crashing only catch is it wont go higher no matter what i set in voltages or timing but missing the 4ghz buzz already. I keep the asus p5q pro for another while



What bios?


----------



## Edwired (May 12, 2019)

Latest 2102 i think it one of ket modded bios. I already tried messing with vnb makes no differences anything above 3.60ghz results crashing. But on p5q premium i was able to get all the way to 4.4ghz as it was unstable but i was pretty on the edge of my chair running 4.20ghz while i was using pcie x4 lane no crashing. This is one of the reasons why i needed to replace the half working/faulty p5q premium as i had trouble with it since day one at least i learned alot from it. As well the microcodes are the latest 2015 from delidded.com it alot more stable than 2010 microcode.

The asus p5q pro is rev 1.03g and the p5q premium is rev 1.00g. I did find out there was another p5q premium rev 1.01g in china as i spoken to a seller about it as he told me that rev 1.01g has 2 heatsinks on the southbridge area as well some soild caps are missing near the pcie lanes as well some caps have a purple colour markings instead of the red marking on the bottem left of the board if that any sort of improvement which i cant verify or approve based on information unless i get my hands on one some day


----------



## Ivan2011 (May 12, 2019)

Are there any LGA1356 users who have E5-24xx v2 CPUs?


----------



## Edwired (May 26, 2019)

Looks like i have to reinstall the old asus p5q premium back into my case during the week as i missing the 4ghz buzz. Since then been testing the asus p5q pro it working great but it still had the graphic card crashing during resident evil 2 remake but the good news is that i managed to fix it as i did try many fixes none worked till i came across a site explaining the details about tdrdelay, tdrddidelay, tdrlevel. Once i mess around with the registry tweaks it finally works no more gpu crashing for the last 2 days. I always thought it was the motherboard causing all the trouble as i changed everything except ssd and power supply both are fine. So it ended up that windows 10 was the main problem with missing registry tweaks which was needed to stop the nvidia graphic card crashing. You be wondering why windows 10 didnt have tdr registry preinstalled in the first place as windows 7 had the same issue in my case. Other than that everything is back to normal thank god i had enough troubleshooting and just want to play games without crashing 

At least i know the asus p5q premium is working just hoping that it doesnt do funky stuff on me once it up and running it be a shame to see it go to waste


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 26, 2019)

I'm now a part of the group. I just grabbed a Z420 with an E5-2650 v2 in it. Seems to speed through what I need, and the entire system cost me around $350 with a new-ish GPU and brand new SSD.


----------



## [crs] (May 26, 2019)

Just wanted to chime in, I am still running an old Xeon system:

Xeon E5-1650 V2
ASUS P9x79 Pro (modified bios to allow os to run from nvme drive)

It has been an excellent system for many years, plenty of grunt for almost everything I do.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2019)

Ivan2011 said:


> Are there any LGA1356 users who have E5-24xx v2 CPUs?


Looks like that would be unlikely. Socket 1356 is mostly a server platform. Very little in the way of workstation offerings that could easily be converted into personal use systems.


----------



## Ivan2011 (May 27, 2019)

*lexluthermiester*, LGA1356 is a server platform indeed. However, there are several Chinese manufacturers which make desktop personal use motherboards for LGA1156, 1366, 1356, 2011 and other obsolete Xeon CPUs which were decommissioned from data centers, etc. For example this manufacturer. Both LGA1356 CPUs and such motherboards are quite cheap, and the quality is not bad.

As for the E5-2470 v2 compatibility, Huananzhi's support confirmed that this CPU is compatible with their X9D motherboard and sent me screenshots of CPU-Z, Cinebench, and some test results to prove it. They said this CPU is sufficient to run PUBG together with RX580.


Spoiler: E5-2470 v2 test results









 I hope the results will be useful for someone else.
Unfortunately it means that my CPU is dead, since the motherboard I have works well with an E5-2420, but not with this 2470 v2.


----------



## Grog6 (May 27, 2019)

All the 2xxx series cpus are mul locked, in my experience.

I have a P6TD Deluxe that's running an x5670, oc's to 4.5GHz, it runs <70 degrees at full load, in blender.

The biggest drag I ran into is it won't let me set the mul to over 22; other boards will, it's unique to this mobo.

I'm running a x79 sabertooth with a e5-1650, at 4.6GHz, and it never runs much over 70 degrees either.

A sabertooth will run a 3930k at 5.1GHz, and 250w, for at least a few minutes; I pulled the plug at 90C.  (accidental oc)

The 1680 is the chip for x79, 8 cores, all runable at full speed.

They're cheap now, people have reported less than $200.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 27, 2019)

Ivan2011 said:


> *lexluthermiester*, LGA1356 is a server platform indeed. However, there are several Chinese manufacturers which make desktop personal use motherboards for LGA1156, 1366, 1356, 2011 and other obsolete Xeon CPUs which were decommissioned from data centers, etc.


Yup, try finding one that has all the bells and whistles someone would want in a consumer grade motherboard that is not a crippled MATX board. Then you have to luck into a good performing 1356 CPU. It's easier to find and put together workstation versions of Xeon CPU's. Unless you get lucky or make a lot of compromises, Socket 1356 is a waste of time and money, IMHO.


----------



## Auer (May 28, 2019)

So with all the new CPU's just released...I still don't feel a particularly strong need to move on from my 1620-0.
Sure things are faster and "better", but not really for what I'm doing anyhow.

I have as of late been very tempted by Zotac's mini Xeon workstation tho, If only I could get one without the GPU and stick my RTX2070 in there...









						CREATE WITH THE ALL-NEW Q SERIES ZBOX MINI CREATOR PC POWERED WITH INTEL XEON AND NVIDIA QUADRO | ZOTAC
					

ZOTAC Technology today introduced the more capable ZBOX Q Series Mini Creator PC featuring the advanced NVIDIA® Quadro® GPU and powerful workstation focused Intel® Xeon™ processor.




					www.zotac.com


----------



## Edwired (Jun 2, 2019)

Well looks like the asus p5q premium starting to give up the ghost it starting to freeze alot even everything is stock and voltage reading startinng to drop massive in idle the 12v is 11.293v and drop all the way to 11.706v under heavy load during resident evil 2 remake as the sewer area is fairly taxing. But the asus p5q pro voltage reading  for 12v stay above 12.040v during resident evil 2 remake no trouble at all. The best i can get out the same xeon e5450 is 3.7ghz @ 1.136v @ 412 fsb on the asus p5q pro any higher than 425 fsb it crashing no matter what voltages or settings i set doesnt improve anything. Look like i have to scout about for an asus p5q deluxe or premium when i have time


----------



## freeagent (Jun 2, 2019)

You could try to give the plug a jiggle where it connects to the board, I have that on my x58 system.. That plug has been used so often that I need to ziptie the line in place so there is no pressure on it and kinda set it where I need to. If I use a new psu its great, but remove it a few times and you lose your tight fitting and good readings. My z77 system was so tight when I got it I thought I was going to pull the socket out of the board.. its not like that now, and the socket is starting to loosen up, but the readings are still good after a minor jiggle here and there


----------



## Edwired (Jun 2, 2019)

I kinda did noticed that before but the problem is the board  already had problems since the day i bought it as i dont know the history of abuse the last owner did to it. But im looking around for another asus p5q deluxe or premium dont know if anyone on here have one that they want to sell it to me?


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 2, 2019)

freeagent said:


> You could try to give the plug a jiggle where it connects to the board, I have that on my x58 system.. That plug has been used so often that I need to ziptie the line in place so there is no pressure on it and kinda set it where I need to. If I use a new psu its great, but remove it a few times and you lose your tight fitting and good readings. My z77 system was so tight when I got it I thought I was going to pull the socket out of the board.. its not like that now, and the socket is starting to loosen up, but the readings are still good after a minor jiggle here and there


Yeah the ATX connectors wear after a while, both my X58 Classified boards have issues with their 24-pin connections. One gives an FF post code on boot until you get the connector in the right spot, the other has bad contact with the +3.3V pin's causing them to get hot and making the voltage drop over time.

Though that was with my old PSU, with my "new" one they don't do that anymore.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 2, 2019)

As i have to check that and see if any of the solder pads on the back of the 24 pins that needs reflowing. As for 5v reads 4.8xxv and 3.3v is 3.1xxv as that from memory cant think of the exact number. Can the 24pins port can give all sort of problems with voltage reading?


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 2, 2019)

Edwired said:


> As i have to check that and see if any of the solder pads on the back of the 24 pins that needs reflowing. As for 5v reads 4.8xxv and 3.3v is 3.1xxv as that from memory cant think of the exact number. Can the 24pins port can give all sort of problems with voltage reading?


Are you checking with a multimeter? The software can give some false readings and are usually inaccurate.


----------



## Phaet0n (Jun 2, 2019)

Xeon E5-2678 v3 with turbo boost mod. 2008 Cb for only 160 €!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 2, 2019)

Im going by the bios voltage reading i found a few voltage points for the 5v 3.3v and 12v on the board as they drop good bit during heavy load as the hwinfo64 is on par with the voltage reading according to the bios so it not misleading there as i think the 24 pin port can have the stress of the cable folded into the case maybe causing solder microcracks but i could be wrong.

I will give the 24 pins with fresh solder reflow along with liquid flux later tonight to see if any improvement is made as i have nothing to lose as i be getting another board some day soon

Final attempt is to reflow the motherboard 24 pin and cpu 8 pin and used brake cleaner to flush out any debris in every chip that is power related and last the electical contact cleaner for overall motherboard. I got good and bad news. I got back the 3.3v reading close to 3.296v, 5v is 4.968v but the 12v seems stuck at 11.760v i suppose that i used a old 250w psu just to get the bosrd to fire up. Once i get a chance to put it into the case and see if the 12v jump up or get stuck


----------



## Edwired (Jun 4, 2019)

Finally it kicked the bucket no more posting due to 2 missing pins in the bottem right of the socket. At least it had a farewell send off. But the good news is it getting replaced by asus p5q deluxe which i picked up as a bundle that came with a ati hd7450 graphic card, 4x 2gb gskill ram, not sure which noctua headsink model, not sure what cpu and at a awsome price for €65. At least i look after this board this time


----------



## Edwired (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks like i could be getting the asus p5q deluxe in the post tomorrow morning. Cant wait to overclock the snots out of the e5450. Regarding i found out what was exactly wrong with the asus p5q premium without any parts installed i get 12..096v across the board but as soon the cpu was installed it shot down to 11.706v across the board must be pins touching or bridging something inside the socket causing all the trouble before it stopped posting for good. At least i learned alot from overclocking. Will post up a few pictures once i have the asus p5q deluxe up and running in a few days

Yay the asus p5q deluxe came today it a pretty clean board along with core 2 duo wolfdale e8500, noctua c12p heatsink i think and 4 pair of gskill 6400 2gb each. Nice bonus the asus p5q deluxe has a revision of 1.03g i will upload pictures later


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

Have the board up and running ran into a snag with windows 10 activation issue had to buy another key to get it working again. Will do some tweaking before i upload a few pictures once it done


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Have the board up and running ran into a snag with windows 10 activation issue had to buy another key to get it working again. Will do some tweaking before i upload a few pictures once it done


You buy way too many keys...


----------



## Tabace (Jun 13, 2019)

FilipM said:


> I've been running a Ti for a year now on an X58...literally no one believes me when I tell them it is close. I hope this settles it


Filip I can not send you PM, so pls, just take look at this, notice me Senpai 


http://imgur.com/0qqz2Zx


----------



## Edwired (Jun 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You buy way too many keys...


It not that as windows 10 just deactivated itself as of hardware did not match for some strange reason as it my second key as my first one was used up due to windows 10 had a couple of brainfarts and corruptions a while back as i found it through a ebay seller as he has 100% feedback. So at this moment i got the 4ghz overclock back doing alot better had to fiddle with the settings to get it stable enough to test resident evil 2 remake as it holding up with minor stuttering as it mostly to do with northbridge voltage as too high it crashes so i had do dial in 1.30v for it to get stable with all 4 dimms populated. As well llc disabled cranked the vcore to 1.35000v it fully loaded @ 1.272v during the game with cpu and gpu usage hovering 93% to 96% just to see if any crashes pops up as temps are below 50c. I will upload the final picture when i get a chance once i get to 4.4ghz


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2019)

my current overclock is getting better over time a long way to go to get to the current 4.37ghz which i'm trying to beat my own personal record in cinebench r15. The cpu temperature havent hit the 60c yet


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 21, 2019)

So my "old"system SSD disk died recently and I get new SSD Kingston 240Gb A400 and as I already have the identical disk I decide to try to do the RAID 0 with this two(cheap)SSD disks....Welll things is that Sata 3 Marvell controller on X58 mobo's(at least on my board) is a bit cranky and not allowing to Raid disks so I put them instead in Sata II Raid-0 with regular intel controller...here are the comparison and results in crystal disk benchmark...





So far system&games performs fast with 0 problems and maybe a bit snappier then before.....Anyway I am not recommending this IF you are not pure enthusiast and don't care much about your data as disks in raid 0 works faster but when one of them die you will lost all yours data......


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2019)

Ouch what happened to the the ssd i wonder no power or fried rice i say. I noticed that marvel chipset is slower than intel chipset for some reason p5q deluxe sata 2 seems to top out just about unders 145mb/s through hdtune software i dont know if that what causing that

broken  my record in cinebench with 4.41ghz


----------



## ManGupta (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2019)

ManGupta said:


>


Phil did one on a similar CPU as well, the E5-2430v2.


----------



## ManGupta (Jun 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Phil did one on a similar CPU as well, the E5-2430v2.



Both Youtubers are correct in their own way .........

The main issue with Phil's presentation was unreliable quality of Chinese Motherboard. But probably Steve is unaware or Solid and reliable system like Dell T3500, HP Z400 etc. Although Used Asus or Gigabyte X58 or X79 MBs cost tons of money.

Another thing is that we are considering the price of new Ryzens, whereas after consumer launch of Ryzen 3xxx series aka Zen2, many of the first gen ryzens like Ryzen 5 1600 and B350 MBs may start hitting used  PC Parts Markets, challenging the value king status of Older Xeons. So it will be Used Xeons Vs Used Ryxens.

TDP of Ryzen5 1600 is only 65 watts. Other benefits - UEFI BIOS, PCIE Gen3, Sata3, USB3, M.2 NVME SSD support (all without PCIE Adapters)


----------



## Tabace (Jun 22, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> So my "old"system SSD disk died recently and I get new SSD Kingston 240Gb A400 and as I already have the identical disk I decide to try to do the RAID 0 with this two(cheap)SSD disks....Welll things is that Sata 3 Marvell controller on X58 mobo's(at least on my board) is a bit cranky and not allowing to Raid disks so I put them instead in Sata II Raid-0 with regular intel controller...here are the comparison and results in crystal disk benchmark...
> 
> View attachment 125406
> 
> So far system&games performs fast with 0 problems and maybe a bit snappier then before.....Anyway I am not recommending this IF you are not pure enthusiast and don't care much about your data as disks in raid 0 works faster but when one of them die you will lost all yours data......



Is there PCIE X4 adapter to SATA 3 6 gb/s from which i can boot?I own Asus P6T Deluxe V2. and Samsung EVO 860, i would love to skip RAID 0 setup ...


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 22, 2019)

ManGupta said:


> Both Youtubers are correct in their own way .........
> 
> The main issue with Phil's presentation was unreliable quality of Chinese Motherboard. But probably Steve is unaware or Solid and reliable system like Dell T3500, HP Z400 etc. Although Used Asus or Gigabyte X58 or X79 MBs cost tons of money.
> 
> ...


That's part of the reason I picked up the Z420 with Ivy Bridge-E. It has all but the NVMe support, and that feature really doesn't do all that much for me. I could still add it with the PCIe card if I really really needed a fast drive, but honestly, SATA SSDs are good enough for me. I could run those in RAID and get even better.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 22, 2019)

Im glad i got my goal with the e5450 been pushed to the brink i say it crying for mercy. Next is to fine tune the ram timing to get it somewhat stable i managed to run dirt rally 2.0 on 4.41ghz seems ok to run but resident evil 2 remake was not happy at all was getting appication error 1000 linked to 0xc0000005 i know for sure one or few ram timings need adjusting to recorrect that problem. Will have to invest in watercooling kit someday soon


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2019)

Tabace said:


> Is there PCIE X4 adapter to SATA 3 6 gb/s from which i can boot?I own Asus P6T Deluxe V2. and Samsung EVO 860, i would love to skip RAID 0 setup ...


Yes sure you can find those adapters for few $ and also you can get NVME SSD with much...much better speeds.....Tho not sure are all of them can be bootable on X58 platform....
Here is some older thread explaining this.M.2 SSD on old X58 system


----------



## Edwired (Jun 23, 2019)

I can see what he maent by bootable m.2 adaptors im sure if you are beginning from scratch with either windows 7 to 10 theres a step that required to get windows to detect the adaptor via driver before installing the rest of the operating system. I used to have to do that a few times on weird motherboards before demanding for a driver to detect the chipset, sata port, etc as this was for windows 7 a long time ago. Then again it worth a try if you extract all the driver.inf files from the adaptor he mentioned put all the inf file onto a usb then start the reinstalling just the part where it say something about device driver to see if the adaptor is detected that way ya know if it can work or not


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 23, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I can see what he maent by bootable m.2 adaptors im sure if you are beginning from scratch with either windows 7 to 10 theres a step that required to get windows to detect the adaptor via driver before installing the rest of the operating system. I used to have to do that a few times on weird motherboards before demanding for a driver to detect the chipset, sata port, etc as this was for windows 7 a long time ago. Then again it worth a try if you extract all the driver.inf files from the adaptor he mentioned put all the inf file onto a usb then start the reinstalling just the part where it say something about device driver to see if the adaptor is detected that way ya know if it can work or not


I believe the problem is with UEFI and BIOS difference as UEFI is more modern solution and supports all those modern features in modern hardware including SSD's....In general NVME SSD's that have "Legacy" option should be recognized as bootable in X58 bios.....


----------



## Edwired (Jun 23, 2019)

Well it worth try comparing between uefi and normal bios with the use of the adaptor


----------



## Tabace (Jun 23, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I believe the problem is with UEFI and BIOS difference as UEFI is more modern solution and supports all those modern features in modern hardware including SSD's....In general NVME SSD's that have "Legacy" option should be recognized as bootable in X58 bios.....


Well buying m2 nvme ssd now isnt priority for me, cause all the money went for gpu, but i do still own pretty good sata 3 6gbps Samsung 860 EVO 480gb, but i do get half the speed and wierd icon on taskbar ''Removeble hard drive'', is there good old PCIE X4 - Sata 3 6 Gbps adapter in which i could connect my existing ssd and to be bootable?


----------



## Edwired (Jun 23, 2019)

The removeable hard drive icon can be fixed by registry tweak sure google it as i had the same issue before had apply the tweak. When you say half speed it depending on the mode in the hard drive as it could be stuck in reemovable storage mode


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 23, 2019)

Tabace said:


> Well buying m2 nvme ssd now isnt priority for me, cause all the money went for gpu, but i do still own pretty good sata 3 6gbps Samsung 860 EVO 480gb, but i do get half the speed and wierd icon on taskbar ''Removeble hard drive'', is there good old PCIE X4 - Sata 3 6 Gbps adapter in which i could connect my existing ssd and to be bootable?


In general I believe any adapter should work just fine but then again really depends also on SSD....BTW what is your mobo?Did you tried some other ports?


----------



## Samiam66 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hello all ...new to forum

I Actually have 5 of these
All operating at 3.7 gb  Not overclocked
2 of them are on 55 inch Tv's  Lvr & Mbr rooms

Cisco Tac engineer..by day
Forza 7 Maniac at night  


CPU: Intel Xeon E5-1620 v2
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 250GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB 
RAM: 64gb Samsung M393B1G73QH0-CMA 8x8GB
MBD: HP 1589 Z420 V2 Workstation


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 23, 2019)

\Ahh man, wish my HP Workstation was in black; would almost be dscreet in my front room.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 23, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> View attachment 125574
> 
> View attachment 125575
> 
> ...


Be sure to post in the HP workstation club as well! I think owning 5 would count.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 24, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> \Ahh man, wish my HP Workstation was in black; would almost be dscreet in my front room.


Time to spray paint it lol


----------



## Samiam66 (Jun 24, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Be sure to post in the HP workstation club as well! I think owning 5 would count.



thank you will do


----------



## Tabace (Jun 24, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yes sure you can find those adapters for few $ and also you can get NVME SSD with much...much better speeds.....Tho not sure are all of them can be bootable on X58 platform....
> Here is some older thread explaining this.M.2 SSD on old X58 system


Hey man, my mobo is Asus X58 P6T V2 Deluxe, my ssd is Samsung 860 EVO 480 gb.I did try both Marwell and Intel


Zyll Goliath said:


> In general I believe any adapter should work just fine but then again really depends also on SSD....BTW what is your mobo?Did you tried some other ports?


My motherboard is Asus P6T Deluxe V2, and my SSD is Samsung 860 480 EVO, i did tried both Marwell and Intel ports inbeded on my mobo, both give only half speed and wierd icon ''Safely remove hard drive''.I want to buy just some X4 to sata 3 6gbps adapter from which i could boot


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 24, 2019)

Tabace said:


> Hey man, my mobo is Asus X58 P6T V2 Deluxe, my ssd is Samsung 860 EVO 480 gb.I did try both Marwell and Intel
> 
> My motherboard is Asus P6T Deluxe V2, and my SSD is Samsung 860 480 EVO, i did tried both Marwell and Intel ports inbeded on my mobo, both give only half speed and wierd icon ''Safely remove hard drive''.I want to buy just some X4 to sata 3 6gbps adapter from which i could boot


Well your mobo only have SATA 2 ports and in general when you connected SATA 3 ssd in SATA 2 ports the MAX speed should be bellow 300 Mbs but have no idea why you have that weird icon....I have SATA 3 port(Marwell) on my mobo but in reality thats not "true" SATA 3 speed....tho' my Old Samsung 650 and Kingston A400 worked perfectly normal in that port offcourse I could not reach their MAX potential speed.....as I remember Samsung was a bit faster in that port making it somewhere around 420mb/s but also writing was really slow.....Anyway I wish you good luck and SATA 3 SPEED


----------



## ManGupta (Jun 25, 2019)

Tabace said:


> Hey man, my mobo is Asus X58 P6T V2 Deluxe, my ssd is Samsung 860 EVO 480 gb.I did try both Marwell and Intel
> 
> My motherboard is Asus P6T Deluxe V2, and my SSD is Samsung 860 480 EVO, i did tried both Marwell and Intel ports inbeded on my mobo, both give only half speed and wierd icon ''Safely remove hard drive''.I want to buy just some X4 to sata 3 6gbps adapter from which i could boot



Older X58 system only have SATA2 ports so Disc speed will be limited by that even if you use faster Sata SSD. PCIE SATA3 adapter may  fix this.

BUT if you need very fast Boot Drive for Windows+Programmes you can also use a 9$ PCIE NVME Adapter and a M.2 NVME SSD. Will need some workaround to make NVME Drive as a Boot Drive, but its doable. Thereafter you may forget all your SATA2 limitation worries.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 25, 2019)

Is it still worth it if i upgrade to use the sata 3 adaptor on the asus p5q deluxe or is it a waste of time??


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 25, 2019)

Honestly, unless you need raw throughput on transfer speeds, the upgrade to SATA 3 is not that big of a deal, so long as you employ an SSD. SSDs biggest benefit is the near instantaneous seek times, and you will still see that benefit on SATA2. If you were chasing raw throughput, I'd skip SATA3 and go with an NVMe card and drive. You couldn't boot to it on a legacy system, but if you made it your working drive--be it games, video, whatever--you'd still see the gains.

I do speak from experience here. I had a legacy Mac Pro 4,1 that was SATA2 only. I upgraded it to SATA3 with a PCIe card. The raw speed gain was there, but the _feel_ was the same.


----------



## ManGupta (Jun 26, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> You couldn't boot to it on a legacy system,



There are workarounds to make NVME SSD bootable OS Drive on a legacy system.


----------



## Ruyki (Jun 26, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Is it still worth it if i upgrade to use the sata 3 adaptor on the asus p5q deluxe or is it a waste of time??



Probably not worth it. I run SATA 2 on my second system and it's fast enough. SATA 3 can also be slower than SATA 2 in some ways, depending on the controller. My second system has a P7P55PD-E (P55 chipset) and this board has SATA 2 as part of the chipset and SATA 3 on an extra chip. In my testing, the SATA 3 has better sequential performance than SATA 2 but worse performance for 4k reads and writes. Based on these results I decided to use SATA 2 on this system.

Here's the drive benchmarks I did on my second system using both SATA versions:
System: P7P55PD-E, Xeon X3440 @ 3,4Ghz, 2x4GB DDR3-1800, samsung 840 pro 256GB

using P7P55PD-E SATA 2 port:




using P7P55PD-E SATA 3 port:


----------



## 50eurouser (Jun 26, 2019)

When adding a SATA3 PCIe Adapter (Marvell,Asmedia) etc always check what kind of PCIe Gen. port you are connecting it. There is no point installing a SATA3 card into a mainboard with a P35 Chipset.
as Gen 1 x1 the port will give around ~250MB/sec bandwidth that will be a massive downgrade Vs the Intel SATA2 native. Also keep in mind that some chips have a Southbridge and these are most times PCIe Gen.1 like ICH9/10, for these platforms if u must use a SATA3 card then have to use it into a slot that comes from the X58/P45 etc that has PCIe Gen.2

Gen.1 x1 ~250MB/sec
Gen.2 x1 ~500MB/sec
Gen.3 x1 ~1000MB/sec


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 26, 2019)

Ruyki said:


> Probably not worth it. I run SATA 2 on my second system and it's fast enough. SATA 3 can also be slower than SATA 2 in some ways, depending on the controller. My second system has a P7P55PD-E (P55 chipset) and this board has SATA 2 as part of the chipset and SATA 3 on an extra chip. In my testing, the SATA 3 has better sequential performance than SATA 2 but worse performance for 4k reads and writes. Based on these results I decided to use SATA 2 on this system.
> 
> Here's the drive benchmarks I did on my second system using both SATA versions:
> System: P7P55PD-E, Xeon X3440 @ 3,4Ghz, 2x4GB DDR3-1800, samsung 840 pro 256GB
> ...


Well this is because your mobo also have one of the first"broken" Marvell Sata 3 controllers that in reality are not true sata 3.....


----------



## Ruyki (Jun 26, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well this is because your mobo also have one of the first"broken" Marvell Sata 3 controllers that in reality are not true sata 3.....


You are right, my P7P55PD-E has the Marvell Sata 3 controller.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 26, 2019)

Ruyki said:


> You are right, my P7P55PD-E has the Marvell Sata 3 controller.


Yes I know....My mobo also have Marvell sata 3 controller.....
P.S.Just for fun I decide to do SSD SATA 2 in raid instead(you can see the comparison difference on previous page)


----------



## Edwired (Jun 26, 2019)

I used atto ssd benchmark to test the ssd it getting above 260ish mb in read and write with the 1gb setting much better than hdtune i was using before. Is that good enough performance for asus p5q deluxe? I throw up a screenshot later tonight as have to do a few things around the house at the moment


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 26, 2019)

Is it just me or are these WD Green SSD's just slow as hell? I mean I'm only stuck on SII due to having an X58 board.... makes me wonder if finding a PCI-E SSD with boot support for the spare x8 slots I have to get a better drive system than this. Only problem is I can't find any of the Intel 750 series but they're quite expensive for what they are anyway, and there an't many other PCI-E slot based SSD's doing the rounfds.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 26, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Is it just me or are these WD Green SSD's just slow as hell? I mean I'm only stuck on SII due to having an X58 board.... makes me wonder if finding a PCI-E SSD with boot support for the spare x8 slots I have to get a better drive system than this. Only problem is I can't find any of the Intel 750 series but they're quite expensive for what they are anyway, and there an't many other PCI-E slot based SSD's doing the rounfds.
> 
> View attachment 125748


That about the same read and write on my asus p5q deluxe as sata 2 is around that rate of mb/s unlike the claimed 300mb/s that motherboard company made so it must be something they used or did to make that sort of bold claim to get to 300mb/s is my guess. If everyone start doing the ssd or hd benchtest on sata 2 port only so we can compare results i think it would be useful if anyone agree 

This is what im getting on asus p5q deluxe not bad at all


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 26, 2019)

Edwired said:


> That about the same read and write on my asus p5q deluxe as sata 2 is around that rate of mb/s unlike the claimed 300mb/s that motherboard company made so it must be something they used or did to make that sort of bold claim to get to 300mb/s is my guess. If everyone start doing the ssd or hd benchtest on sata 2 port only so we can compare results i think it would be useful if anyone agree
> 
> This is what im getting on asus p5q deluxe not bad at all
> View attachment 125752



Is that one a Sata 3GB's platform as they're really good speeds considering the overhead etc. Was thinking of either raid 1 for two WD Greens to at least bump the speed up a bit. I'd rather have the PCI-E slot option as I can at least get 8x PCIE2 bandwidth from the drive.

I did find a 960G Intel 750 PCI-E SSD for roughly £150 on eBay which would have been well worth it but someone snagged it before me as my wages go in on a Thursday and the item sold late Wednesday night.... 

(As a side note, I made sure the drive was plugged into the blue slot on the HP board which they recommend for the boot drive)


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2019)

Yea it the 3gb/s phatform. Here my tip for snapping up itemz on ebay click the buy now as it allows you to pay up to a week as tell the seller that way you have payment in 3 days. That how i got alot of computer parts cheap 

the ssd benchtest was on intel driver as i posted just above
this image shows a better improvement with microsoft driver


 



Ruyki said:


> Probably not worth it. I run SATA 2 on my second system and it's fast enough. SATA 3 can also be slower than SATA 2 in some ways, depending on the controller. My second system has a P7P55PD-E (P55 chipset) and this board has SATA 2 as part of the chipset and SATA 3 on an extra chip. In my testing, the SATA 3 has better sequential performance than SATA 2 but worse performance for 4k reads and writes. Based on these results I decided to use SATA 2 on this system.
> 
> Here's the drive benchmarks I did on my second system using both SATA versions:
> System: P7P55PD-E, Xeon X3440 @ 3,4Ghz, 2x4GB DDR3-1800, samsung 840 pro 256GB
> ...


You want to update the cystaldiskmark to 6.0.2 as i was getting better reading than the 5.2.2 you got in sata 2


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 28, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Yea it the 3gb/s phatform. Here my tip for snapping up itemz on ebay click the buy now as it allows you to pay up to a week as tell the seller that way you have payment in 3 days. That how i got alot of computer parts cheap
> 
> the ssd benchtest was on intel driver as i posted just above
> this image shows a better improvement with microsoft driver
> ...



I'll give it a go, have't updted that program in years. hahaha


----------



## Edwired (Jun 28, 2019)

Just after buying shadow of the tomb raider the path home to test it on my custom pc to see if it runs and how it performs with the current overclock


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 29, 2019)

I updated to Crystal Disk Mark 6.0.2 and still getting the same scores, slight bump but not much - also tried updating chipset drivers etc but no joy ion any meaningful increases.

Rather than trying to find an older PCI-E slot based SSD I'm going to buy an X79 board and stick an E5-1660 v2 in it as I can get it for just under £150 with 4x4GB DDR3-1600 (he's also got an E5-2673 v2 I could have instead but it's another £70 on top which I don't really want to pay and the extra 2C/4T's aren't really needed for my uses). That's probably the easiest way I'll get modern levels of storage and memory bandwidth. The board supports NVME boot so I'll grab an M.2 drive as well and sell the WD 240GB SSD.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 29, 2019)

Sounds like something is limiting the sata port on your board as it strange enough even when i swapped the intel sata driver for microsoft sata driver i saw that intel sata driver was missing a few features which was odd like it missing the write cache options and others where microsoft had everything including the hot plugging options like you mentioned the removable storage as it working fine on mine. Maybe it do with wd green ssd have you tried updating the firmware for that to see if any is available for fixes as i know the crucial mx100 had 3 firmware updates that fixed a few issues i had before. Worth a try



MrGRiMv25 said:


> I updated to Crystal Disk Mark 6.0.2 and still getting the same scores, slight bump but not much - also tried updating chipset drivers etc but no joy ion any meaningful increases.
> 
> Rather than trying to find an older PCI-E slot based SSD I'm going to buy an X79 board and stick an E5-1660 v2 in it as I can get it for just under £150 with 4x4GB DDR3-1600 (he's also got an E5-2673 v2 I could have instead but it's another £70 on top which I don't really want to pay and the extra 2C/4T's aren't really needed for my uses). That's probably the easiest way I'll get modern levels of storage and memory bandwidth. The board supports NVME boot so I'll grab an M.2 drive as well and sell the WD 240GB SSD.


Try installing wd dashboard software to see any update is available through this link https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=279

As i had to install crucial software to find the update and tweaks to maintain performance


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2019)

This video just mentioned nvme drive on x79 board here he said asus had no nvme on their own x79 board have a look


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 1, 2019)

My sabertooth x79 has an option to "boot from PCI-e".

It's in the 4801 bios from 7/25/2014.

I've seen these mobos on ebay, selling for extremely cheap prices, depending on features.






						Portable Golf Pickup Tool Mini Claw Grabber Retriever Outdoor Supply Ball Picker 714890395725 for sale online
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Portable Golf Pickup Tool Mini Claw Grabber Retriever Outdoor Supply Ball Picker at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I'd say there are probably trays of x79 (and other) chips floating around china, lol.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 1, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Sounds like something is limiting the sata port on your board as it strange enough even when i swapped the intel sata driver for microsoft sata driver i saw that intel sata driver was missing a few features which was odd like it missing the write cache options and others where microsoft had everything including the hot plugging options like you mentioned the removable storage as it working fine on mine. Maybe it do with wd green ssd have you tried updating the firmware for that to see if any is available for fixes as i know the crucial mx100 had 3 firmware updates that fixed a few issues i had before. Worth a try
> 
> 
> Try installing wd dashboard software to see any update is available through this link https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=279
> ...



Yeah, firmware is up to date, checked for updates a while back but none were available and still aren't. I've recently done some looking around and it seems the WD green SSD's are just bad performers, they're fine for their HDD range of archive storage but their green SSD's shouldn't exist really as I see no need for a low power SSD.  I should've bought the blue series SSD as they're reportedly much better.

I don't know how the Chinese mobo brands have managed to get NVME storage working on their X79 boards but I think I read that it was their use of an H61 or something chipset that enables it, I think the license was cheaper or something but it was a while back that I came across it.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2019)

Cool while i was busy tweaking my board i decided to mess around with pcie freq as i started from 100 to 103 i did see the ssd get a small boost in performance in read and write as 104 will make the board fall on it face after a reboot. As well tested shadow of the tomb raider with the pcie freq 103 it smoothen the graphs a small bit as the current overclock is at 4.3ghz @ 1.328v ram 1140mhz i didnt bother with prime95 as i only have the noctua nh-c12p se14 heatsink otherwise temps will skyrocket


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 1, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Cool while i was busy tweaking my board i decided to mess around with pcie freq as i started from 100 to 103 i did see the ssd get a small boost in performance in read and write as 104 will make the board fall on it face after a reboot. As well tested shadow of the tomb raider with the pcie freq 103 it smoothen the graphs a small bit as the current overclock is at 4.3ghz @ 1.328v ram 1140mhz i didnt bother with prime95 as i only have the noctua nh-c12p se14 heatsink otherwise temps will skyrocket


Be EXTRA careful when you OC PCI-E frequency,usually it's OK when you do not go above 103-105 but everything above that can fried easily some of your's components.....


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2019)

I know that i had to check it so i stayed at 103 as any higher i get black screen and i had to hard shut down to get it working again


----------



## ManGupta (Jul 1, 2019)

Edwired said:


> This video just mentioned nvme drive on x79 board here he said asus had no nvme on their own x79 board have a look



Actually, even where the motherboard have  m.2 slot for nvme drive, it is better to run nvme drive in a pcie slot vide pcie adapter. 

Because in case of m.2 slot nvme storage uses only one lane whereas vide pcie slot it uses 2 lanes ...... hence scope for more speed.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2019)

That depends on the board only way to find out is using aida64 which would reveal the specs on that is my guess


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 3, 2019)

Using a riser through a PCIe slot actually gives you the full four lanes if you get a proper one, FWIW...


----------



## mashie (Jul 4, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Using a riser through a PCIe slot actually gives you the full four lanes if you get a proper one, FWIW...


Indeed, that is what I'm doing, just a shame I can't boot from it on my Gigabyte Workstation board. Thankfully it is easily fixed by using an old mSATA SSD for /boot in Linux.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 4, 2019)

If i had a few bobs in my bank i wouldnt mind testing this whole thing about m.2, msata etc it just fair annoying where one cant boot or not able to boot from the adaptor.

Did see this adapter through another forum it  Syba SI-PEX40057 and he was getting close to 500mb in read about 200 in write on asus p5q pro might pick it up some day and compare it


----------



## johnspack (Jul 5, 2019)

Well,  looks like I'll be stuck here for awhile.  Just found an e5 1680 v2 for 199us,  and pulled the trigger.  Still cost me 300 can delivered,  but not bad.  Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Samiam66 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello All

I have just purchased a new motherboard for a build I am doing ...for a system that is hooked up to my home theatre system
Went with a fairly inexpensive mid grade board..on board M 2 , DDR4 and PCIE 4.0 ready






While I was looking i also saw this ..Which intrigued me... lga2011 slot   DDR3 compatible and on board M2 slot so it will bootable
option in the bios.. The HP 1589 Boards are all locked down in that respect






Has anyone tried this type of board?
were there options within the bios to overclock a E5-1620 V2  ?
I have  a spare case and a 750Watt power supply, so it would be a simple straight forward
build 

Thank you everyone
Sam


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 6, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have just purchased a new motherboard for a build I am doing ...for a system that is hooked up to my home theatre system
> Went with a fairly inexpensive mid grade board..on board M 2 , DDR4 and PCIE 4.0 ready
> ...


Well yeah M2 on Chinese X79 should work just fine...However OC with this type of boards its more hit or miss...depends...here few videos that explains more details about it....


----------



## Edwired (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone know if 1155 board compatible with xeon cpu as i was thinking of asus p8-z77-v board for a small upgrade but not too sure yet. As i see it can accept Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2 alright


----------



## Law-II (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi



Edwired said:


> Anyone know if 1155 board compatible with xeon cpu as i was thinking of asus p8-z77-v board for a small upgrade but not too sure yet. As i see it can accept Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2 alright



Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2 (3.4G,L3:8M,4C,HT,77W) Should be good to go 

Source *Here*

Check CPU World compare *here* against other cpu's

Note: *may* be limited by Memory based overclock when using *1600Mhz modules, [*_*If looking to overclock front side bus*_; use higher spec modules and run looser memory timings +/- 1]

*Pro Tip:* Motherboard will require flashing to another version if Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2 is not already supported, *May require previous working CPU on old bios to flash. 

atb

Law-II


----------



## freeagent (Jul 6, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Is it just me or are these WD Green SSD's just slow as hell? I mean I'm only stuck on SII due to having an X58 board.... makes me wonder if finding a PCI-E SSD with boot support for the spare x8 slots I have to get a better drive system than this. Only problem is I can't find any of the Intel 750 series but they're quite expensive for what they are anyway, and there an't many other PCI-E slot based SSD's doing the rounfds.
> 
> View attachment 125748



Way back in the day, I bought a first gen revodrive brand new in package from a crackhead on kijiji. That thing hauled ass. Pitiful by todays standards. But, back then when everyone else was using sata2 on x58, pcie was a real treat. I guess it still is..


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 6, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Anyone know if 1155 board compatible with xeon cpu as i was thinking of asus p8-z77-v board for a small upgrade but not too sure yet. As i see it can accept Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2 alright


Is it in the cpu support list? Check!


----------



## Edwired (Jul 6, 2019)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read the cpu support on that board as it listed supported i seen the same board with i5 3570k cpu not sure what type of memory is with it as it have 2x 8gb but the seller is asking nearly 200 smackers for it or will i just save up and get either x58 or x79

Link said it supported





						P8Z77-V - Support
					






					www.asus.com


----------



## freeagent (Jul 6, 2019)

I would go that way, don't bother with z77. I don't want to say its a waste of time, but it kind of is, just to say you are running a Xeon. But on a better chipset, one that you can overclock would be good. I looked at the Xeon E3-1290 v2, and it has a higher tdp than a 3770k, but has slightly higher clocks. Pretty sure the multi is locked, but I could be mistaken. x58 is ok, but is a bit older now, and I don't really recommend building from scratch, unless you have parts already. It is better than lga775 though


----------



## Edwired (Jul 6, 2019)

Yea suppose ya right there i might stay with what i have at the moment it doing what i want to do. Been playing around with pcsx2 emulator as i like playing resident evil outbreak and outbreak file #2. It nearly butter smooth as it loading from regular hhd i say it be faster if the games are on ssd


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 6, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Way back in the day, I bought a first gen revodrive brand new in package from a crackhead on kijiji. That thing hauled ass. Pitiful by todays standards. But, back then when everyone else was using sata2 on x58, pcie was a real treat. I guess it still is..



I did have a look for a revo drive but I'm going X79 with one of those Huanan boards which support NVME boot somehow, plus I can stick in a later model 6c12t/8c/16t Xeon in there for not much money at all.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2019)

If anyone is interested,  the guy on ebay I ordered my 1680 v2 from has a bunch more server pulled for 199us.
He's sold 124 so far so I think legit.  I'll post again when I get my order.


----------



## Samiam66 (Jul 7, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yeah M2 on Chinese X79 should work just fine...However OC with this type of boards its more hit or miss...depends...here few videos that explains more details about it....




  


        To   *Zyll Goliath*


Thank you for that info .,.....I was unaware the E5-1620 V2 is a locked proscessor  I thought all the  E5 series were unlocked 
well maybe ts time to push forward with this AMD build havent purchase a proscessor yet ..
waiting to see what is available on amazon prime day

thanks again


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 7, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> To   *Zyll Goliath*
> 
> 
> Thank you for that info .,.....I was unaware the E5-1620 V2 is a locked proscessor  I thought all the  E5 series were unlocked
> ...


That CPU/1650 V2 should be unlocked but again maybe OC was impossible on that particular mobo.....as I said OC on Chinese boards is hit or miss.....GL


----------



## Edwired (Jul 7, 2019)

As it depend on the board what way they are put together and features avaliable. And the overclockabilty on chinese boards can be quite poor as many factors would be the cause of hit or miss


----------



## Samiam66 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you Zyll & Edwired also

Now they did say that the E5-1620 Version 1  Cpu is unlocked and I do have two of those lying around..
but that will limit me two DDr3 1600 memory and I have almost 250-300 gigs of DDr3 1866  memory between
all my HP machines and spares in closet

oh by the way I do know where to get Micron MT9JSF51272AZ-1G9E2ZE
4 gig single rank modules for super cheap..

Micron 4GB PC3-14900 DDR3-1866MHz ECC
Unbuffered CL13 240-Pin DIMM Single Rank Memory
Module MT9JSF51272AZ-1G9E2ZE

I bought 16 sticks for $80

I have decided to build a mid level gamer machine on Amd platform ..And just bought a Asus b450 tuff board
Will  probably get a Ryzen 5 or a  lower level Ryzen 7 here real soon...

I have a Radeon  Rx-580 8 gig video card  and  will need to get 16-32 gigs of ddr-4 ram

My real reason is I wannna play with M.2 SSD, I currently have 6 SSD drives but they are of the
860 evo, Mx-500 Crucial variety Sata3 connecter

I still need to buy a CPU & Cooler and memory sticks ..But I have everyhting else


----------



## Edwired (Jul 8, 2019)

Im sure the memory stick your looking for is somewhere on the internet. Try using some website to compare products and prices like example i use www.pricespy.ie as im based in ireland i often looking for ssd as im looking to upgrade the crucial mx100 250gb to mx500 1tb but did find a seller who has a few in store as i spotted he have a 500gb or 1tb mx300 ssd abit cheaper


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 8, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> My real reason is I wannna play with M.2 SSD, I currently have 6 SSD drives but they are of the
> 860 evo, Mx-500 Crucial variety Sata3 connecter


Get freaky and RAID0 those SATA drives and see what it gets you.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> ...
> 
> Now they did say that the E5-1620 Version 1  Cpu is unlocked and I do have two of those lying around..
> but that will limit me two DDr3 1600 memory and I have almost 250-300 gigs of DDr3 1866  memory between
> ...



I was able to get my 1650vs to run 1866 memory, but at a significant heat increase.
It really wasn't worth it, as it made me back my overclock from 4.6GHz to 4.2GHz, to keep it under 80C under benchmarking loads.
The difference in performance wasn't but a few points higher in the memory benchmarks, so I'm running 1600.

From what I've read, the 1650 and up were unlocked; I've not tried any others.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have just purchased a new motherboard for a build I am doing ...for a system that is hooked up to my home theatre system
> Went with a fairly inexpensive mid grade board..on board M 2 , DDR4 and PCIE 4.0 ready
> ...


Phil over on PhilsComputerLab has done reviews lately about these kinds of chinese motherboards and seems to be having a good time with them. This seems like it would be worth taking a chance on if you can get a good price on a Socket 2011 Xeon, which is not a far stretch.









						PhilsComputerLab
					

Here we have videos about computers, old and new, with a focus on gaming. We build computers, running DOS, Windows 98, XP or even Windows 10. There are revie...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Edwired (Jul 8, 2019)

I always thought the vcore increases the heat output not the core clock or am i wrong on that as if i had vcore 1.328v idle it jump up to 1.344v when loaded as llc is enabled during games and emulaters but the temps barely hit 61c for a few hours but when i do the stress test the temp skyrocket to about 75c and upward that why i had to stop stressing the overall system. So i just work the long way around taking notes of what works and side effect on each settings and voltages. Xeon e5450 @ 4.3ghz working fine at the moment no crashing since only an odd time it throws it toys out of the pc case and a simple reboot will fix that or sometime just switch it off at the psu for 30 seconds then it be fine for another few weeks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I always thought the vcore increases the heat output not the core clock or am i wrong on that


You're right. The increase in voltage will generate more heat.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 8, 2019)

So look like i bring down the vcore sometime during the week as i was getting error 3b most of the time as that error code wasnt listed for 775 socket as i found that on ivy and sandy bridge overclocking error code. As im trying to lower heat and power usage as much as i can while keeping 4.3ghz as the 4.41ghz was just a quick bench to see if the cpu can take it


----------



## johnspack (Jul 8, 2019)

So,  1860 v2 owners...  I need 1.35v to get 4.7ghz from my 1660 v1 stable with medium llc.  
What do I need to get 4.5ghz out of the 1860. Considering I'd prefer not to go over 1.30.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 9, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Thank you Zyll & Edwired also
> 
> Now they did say that the E5-1620 Version 1  Cpu is unlocked and I do have two of those lying around..
> but that will limit me two DDr3 1600 memory and I have almost 250-300 gigs of DDr3 1866  memory between
> ...


According to science studio on youtube he was able to boot amd 3900x on the b350 board not sure what model he said as i was listening to him instead of looking at the video as i was busy playing with pcsx2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2019)

Edwired said:


> According to science studio on youtube he was able to boot amd 3900x on the b450 board not sure what model he said as i was listening to him instead of looking at the video as i was busy playing with pcsx2


It was a B350 board, but it worked after a few tries.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 9, 2019)

Edwired said:


> So look like i bring down the vcore sometime during the week as i was getting error 3b most of the time as that error code wasnt listed for 775 socket as i found that on ivy and sandy bridge overclocking error code. As im trying to lower heat and power usage as much as i can while keeping 4.3ghz as the 4.41ghz was just a quick bench to see if the cpu can take it


Look like the xeon e5450 finally hit the wall somewhere between 478 to 490 As at 475 i was able for a few hours without crashing



lexluthermiester said:


> It was a B350 board, but it worked after a few tries.


I think your correct my bad  i found the limit in the xeon e4540 at least it done well

Any pointers to get pass the fsb wall


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 9, 2019)

Well, I sent my Z420 back to the eBay seller (gave Linux a try, but it just wasn't meeting my needs), so I don't have an E5 anymore. However, I grabbed a 4,1 Mac Pro for really cheap, so I'm still in the game.  I've gone through all the hoops to get it up to 5,1 with Mojave (and RX 580). Currently running a W3520, but the UPS man has my W3690 on its way. I really do enjoy that era of Xeon for some reason. Maybe it's just cause after 10 years, they can still provide a really good experience for most users. Plus now they are dirt cheap!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 9, 2019)

Guess I'll be a member of this club in a week...







Had a $5 coupon. A 4 core 8 thread CPU for $11.80 is pretty good. It'll replace the aging Core i5-650 in my old Optiplex 980. I want to turn that system into a small form factor console killer, just need half height video cards to come down in price.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Guess I'll be a member of this club in a week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hella great deal! Very nice!


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 9, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Guess I'll be a member of this club in a week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has a pretty good clock speed on it. I think you'll be quite happy with it.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 10, 2019)

What 1156 boards are good for overclocking? Might pick up another one of these to try that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> That has a pretty good clock speed on it. I think you'll be quite happy with it.


Right, it's overclockable. The multi is locked, but it will BCLK OC just like the rest of the Socket1156 CPU's.



sam_86314 said:


> What 1156 boards are good for overclocking? Might pick up another one of these to try that.


This one is a good MATX board;








						MSI H55M-P31, LGA1156 Socket, Intel Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MSI H55M-P31, LGA1156 Socket, Intel Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Another MATX;








						ASUS P7H55-M LX, LGA1156 Socket, Intel Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS P7H55-M LX, LGA1156 Socket, Intel Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



And another;








						MSI H55M-E33, LGA1156 Socket, Intel (7636-010R) Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MSI H55M-E33, LGA1156 Socket, Intel (7636-010R) Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



And here's a full ATX board;








						Evga P55 LE, LGA 1156/Socket H, Intel (123-LF-E653-KR) Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Evga P55 LE, LGA 1156/Socket H, Intel (123-LF-E653-KR) Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



And another;








						ASUS P7P55D-E, LGA1156 Socket, Intel (90-MIBBN0-G0AAY00Z) Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS P7P55D-E, LGA1156 Socket, Intel (90-MIBBN0-G0AAY00Z) Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Those are just a few I found that you might like. Here's the search I used to find them if you want to keep looking;





						socket 1156 motherboard | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for socket 1156 motherboard. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Edwired (Jul 10, 2019)

Got an dell optiplex 790 currently upgrading the cpu from pentium g630 to i5 2400 during the week. Any xeon work on this i wonder


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 10, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Got an dell optiplex 790 currently upgrading the cpu from pentium g630 to i3 2400 during the week. Any xeon work on this i wonder


I'm sure any Xeon that fits in the socket would work if the BIOS supports it, as (I've read) is the case with my Optiplex 980.

Here's a list of all LGA 1155 chips. The Xeons are at the bottom.

The only reasons you should go with a Xeon are if you need ECC or any of that other server stuff, or the Xeon is cheaper than the equivalent consumer part (the case with my Xeon purchase).


----------



## Edwired (Jul 10, 2019)

I noticed that it didnt list the i5 2400 and pentium g630 on that list. As well i have an asus all in one et2210 and i didnt realise it 1155 socket as it currently running pentium g620 i know it listed as i3 sticker is on the front screen gonna upgrade that some day just dont have the time at the moment


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 11, 2019)

Just put the finishing touches on my cMP 4,1. Xeon W3690 arrived today and installed with no trouble. Really makes a big difference over the W3520 it replaced. Took several steps, but I’m also able to run Mojave and an RX 580. System feels pretty modern for my needs.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 11, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Just put the finishing touches on my cMP 4,1. Xeon W3690 arrived today and installed with no trouble. Really makes a big difference over the W3520 it replaced. Took several steps, but I’m also able to run Mojave and an RX 580. System feels pretty modern for my needs.


Do you get a boot screen with the RX 580?


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 12, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Just put the finishing touches on my cMP 4,1. Xeon W3690 arrived today and installed with no trouble. Really makes a big difference over the W3520 it replaced. Took several steps, but I’m also able to run Mojave and an RX 580. System feels pretty modern for my needs.




I have the W3680 which replaced a W3550 and would completely agree with you, these older Xeons are awesome for the price, the unlocked multiplier is also great on the W3680/3690 chips, with throttlestop I can get 4Ghz with it which is pretty cool for chip that's 10+ years old. 

I keep it at 3.73Ghz as it seems to be a sweet spot for this chip, I have the Alpenfohn Brocken cooler on it and the temps are pretty low. I have the RX570 so graphics are a bit slower than your 580 but it's still good for the few games that I still play.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 13, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Do you get a boot screen with the RX 580?


No, I just keep the GT120 around for a boot screen if I need it. I'd been away from the cMP scene for a few years, and it appears the latest boot loaders do help. Once you get to 138.x you can do firmware updates and such without the need to install an Apple card. Mojave won't boot with the GT120 installed, as it requires a Metal GPU. 



MrGRiMv25 said:


> I have the W3680 which replaced a W3550 and would completely agree with you, these older Xeons are awesome for the price, the unlocked multiplier is also great on the W3680/3690 chips, with throttlestop I can get 4Ghz with it which is pretty cool for chip that's 10+ years old.
> 
> I keep it at 3.73Ghz as it seems to be a sweet spot for this chip, I have the Alpenfohn Brocken cooler on it and the temps are pretty low. I have the RX570 so graphics are a bit slower than your 580 but it's still good for the few games that I still play.


Yes, they really do still handle workloads well. The nice thing on the macOS side is that the Intel security mitigation patches don't seem to take as much toll on performance like they do on Windows. I mainly went with the 580 because I found one Open Box at B&H for $140. I don't need the greatest, but the used GPU market can be pretty sketchy, but I was willing to go used from an actual retailer and not some guy on eBay.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 13, 2019)

I always thought that apple flashed the graphic card to their macos so it seems that it possible to reflash the bios back to default prices are are somewhat crazy lately


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I always thought that apple flashed the graphic card to their macos so it seems that it possible to reflash the bios back to default prices are are somewhat crazy lately


Your GPU needs a custom BIOS in order to get a boot screen on Macs. My dad bought a GTX 680 for his cMP 5,1, flashed a Mac BIOS on it, and it's been working perfectly ever since; boot screens and all.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes. I flashed an old 7870 that I had in a previous cMP. I'm not too worried about the boot screens. If I really want to boot to Windows, I just swap out the drives.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 13, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Yes, they really do still handle workloads well. The nice thing on the macOS side is that the Intel security mitigation patches don't seem to take as much toll on performance like they do on Windows. I mainly went with the 580 because I found one Open Box at B&H for $140. I don't need the greatest, but the used GPU market can be pretty sketchy, but I was willing to go used from an actual retailer and not some guy on eBay.



Yep, I know what you mean about the security patches, my CPU-Z benchmark dropped from 2610 multi-thread and 343 single-thread to 2527 and 316... I disabled the patches briefly and the scores jumped back to what they were previously. 

I got my 570 second hand too but was an eBay find, it was a Sapphire Nitro+ for £90. I suspected it was used for mining as it was a bit dusty and had some corrosion on the heat sink, but had no mining bios flashed to it thankfully. Cleaned it up, put new paste and pads on it and not had a single problem with it, it rarely goes above 50C which is quite mad, the fans almost never spin up so it's whisper quiet.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 13, 2019)

Well it very easy to flash back to standard bios after the graphic card was mined which could give it a hard time is my guess


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 14, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Well it very easy to flash back to standard bios after the graphic card was mined which could give it a hard time is my guess



I think it did have a hard life from the dust and corrosion on the heatsink fins, but I checked the memory timings etc and cross checked it with one from the TPU database and it matched perfectly, either they flashed it back before selling it or never flashed a mining bios to it, one thing I can't know for sure. The corrosion could of just been where it was stored as I looked up the postcode from the tracking number and it was a house in Southall London where a lot of Chinese and bulk sellers seem to come from over here.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 14, 2019)

Maybe the corrosion is usually caused by moisure in the air or in a damp room as it hard to tell if anything is bad on the board. I only ever seen a few motherboards and graphic cards have rust around the components usual signs of salty water is presented in the air


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 14, 2019)

I think a damp room was the culprit as well, there was a black dust like stuff on the back-plate which looked like when you get a damp wall in a house, the seller had more than 10 according to eBays stats thingy so they were probably stored in a sub-par environment.

Once I cleaned it up it was looking like a retail card again, not had a single problem with it so got lucky there. It's never gone above 60c, and typically stays around 52-57c. I also got lucky with the UEFI bios only thing (I saw a lot of people getting cards not posting with newer mobo's than mine), the HP mobo has the CSM module so it booted straight up - I was worrying a bit while waiting for it to be delivered due to the UEFI only thing.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 16, 2019)

Funny you mentioned about the uefi bios not accepting the graphic card. I have the old legecy bios booting the asus gtx 1050 ti oc expedition that have the uefi option displayed in gpuz as it shouldnt matter which graphic card to boot with legecy, csm, uefi bios. Most cases will be the psu is not effiecent enough to provide power to the gpu or the bios/motherboard doesnt switch from onboard to pcie which sometimes can happen sometimes the user have to set the graphic option to pcie before installing the actual graphic and lastly driver conflict between amd, nvidia and intel is my guess. Not everything is plug and play nowadays


MrGRiMv25 said:


> I think a damp room was the culprit as well, there was a black dust like stuff on the back-plate which looked like when you get a damp wall in a house, the seller had more than 10 according to eBays stats thingy so they were probably stored in a sub-par environment.
> 
> Once I cleaned it up it was looking like a retail card again, not had a single problem with it so got lucky there. It's never gone above 60c, and typically stays around 52-57c. I also got lucky with the UEFI bios only thing (I saw a lot of people getting cards not posting with newer mobo's than mine), the HP mobo has the CSM module so it booted straight up - I was worrying a bit while waiting for it to be delivered due to the UEFI only thing.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 16, 2019)

I knew my PSU was good as it's the 600w 80+ from HP which supposedly is a decent unit, which is surprising for an OEM - I think it was the threads I had looked at on reddit saying AMD's RX series were UEFI only that spooked me a bit, I'd been on a solid upgrade path over the years and had a UEFI board since around ~2012 but had a period of owning a potato last year when I had to have a full rebuild done on my GSXR so sold my system to pay for it. I then got the Z400 with an old school looking bios and wasn't sure about the non-UEFI etc thing as hadn't ever had to worry about it before.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 16, 2019)

Maybe it to do with the gpu you had that time doesnt want to boot or didnt agree with the motherboard. As it could be number of things to be honest as i think most gpu are backward compatible with uefi, csm, legecy bios. Sometimes it could be dirty gold contact strip on the graphic card usually need a rubber eraser to give a clean or vbios needs updating as it could anything is my guess


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 16, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Maybe it to do with the gpu you had that time doesnt want to boot or didnt agree with the motherboard. As it could be number of things to be honest as i think most gpu are backward compatible with uefi, csm, legecy bios. Sometimes it could be dirty gold contact strip on the graphic card usually need a rubber eraser to give a clean or vbios needs updating as it could anything is my guess


Oh man, that reminds me of the AGP slot, where the card would just not be seated just right and the system wouldn’t boot.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 16, 2019)

Agp were a pain as the gold contact were so small it just takes a small misalign to stop working. The pcie slot is alot more easier to work with. Sometime it the dust bunnies that ruins everything lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Agp were a pain as the gold contact were so small it just takes a small misalign to stop working. The pcie slot is alot more easier to work with. Sometime it the dust bunnies that ruins everything lol


I never had those problems.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 16, 2019)

Well i did lol


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Maybe it to do with the gpu you had that time doesnt want to boot or didnt agree with the motherboard. As it could be number of things to be honest as i think most gpu are backward compatible with uefi, csm, legecy bios. Sometimes it could be dirty gold contact strip on the graphic card usually need a rubber eraser to give a clean or vbios needs updating as it could anything is my guess



I think a lot of it was to do with Sapphire's particular vbios, it supposedly won't boot on non-UEFI or CSM enabled bios' but I didn't have that issue thankfully. A lot of redditors and other users around the net were having problems but I suspect they either had ancient boards, or an ancient bios.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 17, 2019)

God knows what causes that unless sapphire were told under strict conditions by amd only to sell it on uefi only bios how that suppose to sell well if they didnt supports for non uefi, csm, and legecy bios no wonder amd didnt think of that in loss of translation is my guess.

I did see a good few amd sapphire nitro+ rx 580 what confusing is there 4gb and 8gb verisons  along with oc model if i had the money right now i would have picked up one and test the theory on my computer


----------



## johnspack (Jul 17, 2019)

Well since everyone and their dog now has a 1680v2 in here,  think I could get 4.5 out of my sample?  Does that happen?  At under 1.35v of    course and preferably under 1.30v stupid ivy....
We are still talking about xeons in  here right?


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 17, 2019)

Stock Dell HSF on mine thru this heat we've been having:





Please note: Since hyper-v role is installed CPU's powermgmt is locked (windows server 2012) on "maximum performance". Running on 2.4Ghz


----------



## Auer (Jul 17, 2019)

With 90F + days here in PA my Dell T3600 with the 1620-0 has had it's temps go up quite a bit as well.

I'm the type of person who prefers a good ceiling fan and open windows over AC but I do turn on the AC if I'm about to do something CPU/GPU intensive for a while.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm in WV. It's been brutal! I got a portable ac unit that's 14KBTU and when it hit 96F my thermometer read 80F! This is with the door closed as well.

I do all my intense stuff at night and mostly use a laptop thru the hot days. My Lenovos have decent thermals. 46C on my W530 (4C8T i7) on average. 45-65C on my T430  (2C4T i5)


----------



## Samiam66 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello all

Been absent for a while with family issues ...Had to send back the B450 Board due to potential power issues with VRM
So I digressed even further and replaced it with a Asrock X-470 Taichi Board ..What the hell





                     ASRock X470 Taichi AM4 AMD Promontory X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard

Next on my list is a Roswell Rise case

And then a AMD 486DX-33   CPU   ( Overclocked to 33.00009 MHz )  Wonder if a Evo212 will keep it cool ?
Actually I will buy a more modern cpu later after the hype dies on the Ryzen 7 3700X     Lower TDP 65 watts      
And then I should be able to play tetris without crashing



MrGRiMv25 said:


> I have the W3680 which replaced a W3550 and would completely agree with you, these older Xeons are awesome for the price, the unlocked multiplier is also great on the W3680/3690 chips, with throttlestop I can get 4Ghz with it which is pretty cool for chip that's 10+ years old.
> 
> I keep it at 3.73Ghz as it seems to be a sweet spot for this chip, I have the Alpenfohn Brocken cooler on it and the temps are pretty low. I have the RX570 so graphics are a bit slower than your 580 but it's still good for the few games that I still play.




I like the w3680 / w3690  Cpus but people are asking so much for a ten + year cpu on Ebay 
that ..I just went down the list a little further  and got a w3565 for $6 US ... 
The Z400 its in will play forza 6 & 7 beautifully but is relinquished to Master bedroom duties 
Basically the Patriarch of the bunch !!!

forget Conan Obrien and those late night shows


----------



## Edwired (Jul 18, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Well since everyone and their dog now has a 1680v2 in here,  think I could get 4.5 out of my sample?  Does that happen?  At under 1.35v of    course and preferably under 1.30v stupid ivy....
> We are still talking about xeons in  here right?


Well it depends on each sample of each cpu as all of them are not create equal some like low vcore, some are vcore hungry and some just compete dud. Suppose ya have to try lock the vcore at 1.30v and mess with other settings and voltages to see where it goes as ya cant expect it to get 4.5ghz right out the box. You have to look at the error codes for overclocking to pin point which settings need more or less on voltages and timings. Do you know what bsod ya getting?


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 18, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Well since everyone and their dog now has a 1680v2 in here,  think I could get 4.5 out of my sample?  Does that happen?  At under 1.35v of    course and preferably under 1.30v stupid ivy....
> We are still talking about xeons in  here right?



Highly likely.

Mine is doing 36x125MHz at 1.312v.  Over at OCN, I've seen a great sample as low as 1.25v, albeit with chilled water cooling.  4.6GHz takes near 1.4v and is heavily dependent on cooling. 4.7GHz gets extremely fickle.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 18, 2019)

Cooling is a big factor limiting the overclock as some air cooling heatsink can hold the cpu back depending on room and ambient temp unless ya living in the north pole. Ideally watercooling or phase change would be suitable for 4.5ghz and beyond


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2019)

Well hope I can push this puppy to 4.5, vid is lower than on my 1660 so it is possible.  Waited 3 years for one of these!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Well hope I can push this puppy to 4.5, vid is lower than on my 1660 so it is possible.  Waited 3 years for one of these!


You're likely going to have fun! Don't push it too hard too fast though.


----------



## toad418 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello guys, first time here but looks like I really need your help. For once, I just can't figure it out by myself. Will turn nuts.

I had a fully working Dell Precision T5500 (CRH6C motherboard, 2x x5690, 72GB DDR3 ECC, GTX 1060 6GB) and everything was great until the USB controller died on the mainboard. So I decided to go for an ATX compatible mainboard since I wanted to change the case as well, because those T5500 case are just too heavy to lift.

So I bought an ATX case and a Supermicro X8DTL-3F. Installed everything in the new case, installed Windows 10 Pro 64bits 1903, everything went fine. Installed the nvidia drivers, installed Steam and then I immediately saw the issue.

Can't get above 20fps in all the games i've tried so far in 1080p, and most hover at 15fps?

My complete system:
- Supermicro X8DTL-3F motherboard, latest BIOS
- 2x Xeon x5690 3.46GHz
- 48GB of DDR3 ECC (my Dell had 72GB, but my new X8DTL-3F has only 6 slots, so 3x8GB for CPU1 and 3x8GB for CPU2)
- Gigabyte GTX 1060 6GB
- Seasonic 850W PSU
- Asus 1080p 144Hz monitor
- SDD for the OS
- Windows 10 Pro 64 freshly installed, latest nvidia drivers.

At first I tought maybe it was heat related. Nope, CPU1 is around 60 under load. Then I tought maybe my GPU or CPUs would have hit 100% usage or close; nope, not even close.

Everything was working fine on my old Dell and the components are all  the same, except the new case and the new motherboard.

Any idea? :/ Since a picture worth a thousand words, please have a look at the attached images. Core.png and gpu.png are both when the game is running. Very weird.

Little update: if it can help anyone, my system looks a bit slow. Exemple, just C: browsing seems to me slower than normal, same for switching on the fly between apps, there's definitely something wrong.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 27, 2019)

Something isn't right with the video card, somewhere.

Was the old system Win10?

I'd check drivers, PCIe settings, and make sure the high speed timer is on in the bios.

At 17fps, the video card should be at 100%, so either it's not being fed, or something in the pipeline is slowing it down.

It acts like it running off a x4 pcie slot, lol.


----------



## toad418 (Jul 27, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Something isn't right with the video card, somewhere.
> 
> Was the old system Win10?
> 
> ...


Yes, the old system was Windows 10, maybe 1809 build with a different driver version.

Now everything is updated to this day so 1903 with nvidia 431.60

What is even weirder is that when I start FurMark, I can hear the GPU fan starting up and the results are normal. I never heard the GPU when I start a game; the FPS counter just stays low.

High speed timer in the BIOS, should I increase or decrease?

update: so far it's a fail, I loaded the bios ''performance'' settings, played around few settings that could be it (according to me), still a no go. Uninstalled the latest nvidia driver and let Windows install it's own, dated back from last year but same results. Some ppl have build gaming rig around the X8DTL-3F so I really, but really, do not know what's up. Even disabled the onboard VGA, onboard SAS to gain speed but nope.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 27, 2019)

What does GPU-Z say about the video card?
What about the directx diagnostic?

Is the new mobo PCI-e 2 or 3? And is it in the right mode when you enter a game?

CPU-z shows my video card as 2.0 until it gets a load on it, then goes to 3.0; I wonder if something hardware-wise is keeping it from switching modes...

That's a really weird problem, but I've seen a couple today; I swapped my chip back to a 3930k for testing, and it made me reinstall the video driver for some reason. 
It's weird suddenly seeing the 600x800 boot screen.

What if you run in Vulcan or some other video genre? If you have Doom, you can try both modes and compare.
Or try one of the benchmarks that has multiple options, like "Heaven".


I've been having issues with my Xeon E5-1650v2; it won't run memory at over 1333. 

I swapped back to my 3930k, and it's running 4.2GHz and 1600 memory, with no issues;  I'm going to let the HS compound cure for a day, Noctua NT-H1, and then see about 2400 again.
It ran that before.

If that works, I think I'll try the other E5-1650v2 I have, and see if it acts the same.

Anyone Ever get 4+GHz out of a E5-2650V2?
It's locked, but I saw where someone was running a 125MHz FSB; any ideas?


----------



## toad418 (Jul 27, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> What does GPU-Z say about the video card?
> What about the directx diagnostic?
> 
> Is the new mobo PCI-e 2 or 3? And is is in the right mode when you enter a game?
> ...


CPU-Z screenshot below (while game is running, because in idle it's in PCI-E 1.0 mode).

The Supermicro X8DTL-3F PCI-E is a 16x lane, but works in 2.0 8X. DXDiag shows nothing particuliar, DX12, usual stuff. I seriously have no idea.


----------



## Auer (Jul 28, 2019)

toad418 said:


> CPU-Z screenshot below (while game is running, because in idle it's in PCI-E 1.0 mode).
> 
> The Supermicro X8DTL-3F PCI-E is a 16x lane, but works in 2.0 8X. DXDiag shows nothing particuliar, DX12, usual stuff. I seriously have no idea.



Any specific reason for using a driver from 2018?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2019)

toad418 said:


> CPU-Z screenshot below (while game is running, because in idle it's in PCI-E 1.0 mode).
> 
> The Supermicro X8DTL-3F PCI-E is a 16x lane, but works in 2.0 8X. DXDiag shows nothing particuliar, DX12, usual stuff. I seriously have no idea.





Auer said:


> Any specific reason for using a driver from 2018?


Have to agree, update your drivers and let us know if the problem persists.








						GeForce Game Ready Driver | 431.60 | Windows 10 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) GeForce Game Ready Driver for  Windows 10 64-bit systems. Released 2019.7.23



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## toad418 (Jul 28, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have to agree, update your drivers and let us know if the problem persists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Auer said:


> Any specific reason for using a driver from 2018?



Hello guys, downgrading the driver was part of the debug process, please take a look a post or two above. I'm about to throw the towel and sell parts on eBay. First time i'm seeing something like this.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 28, 2019)

The CPU-z shot says it's in x16 mode, IDK why.

But the fill rates, and all the other specs seem to say it should work fine.

Those are slightly better numbers than I have from mt RX480; and it hits over 60Hz in Crysis, with everything at max.
The only thing I have faster is Bandwidth, but that's due to wider bus size. (192 vs 256)

Weird problem; I'm sorry I can't help.


----------



## toad418 (Jul 28, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> The CPU-z shot says it's in x16 mode, IDK why.
> 
> But the fill rates, and all the other specs seem to say it should work fine.
> 
> ...



It's BIOS related. I really don't know what i've changed, I played with it a lot. But it seems to have improved 

Will share as soon as I know exactly what that garbage is.


----------



## toad418 (Jul 28, 2019)

OK so first, big thanks to @Grog6 for trying to help me the best he could. I really appreciate it man.

So to all of you that bought or plan to buy a Supermicro X8DTL serie mainboard (X8DTL-3F, X8DTL-iF etc...) and you get really crappy gaming result, you have to keep one thing in mind: these boards are made for server purposes. I'm not talking about CPU performances for gaming vs server uses; we already know that these Xeon are good at gaming. i'm talking about the BIOS configuration of the board. Man, seriously, I almost pulled the trigger on that one; was really going to sell everything in parts on eBay.

So, the crappy gaming performances (ultra low FPS) all come from one thing: BIOS settings.

Update: After a few hours of activating, desactivating stuff, here's are the perfect BIOS combination:

1) Desactivate onboard VGA / SAS with the jumpers
2) Go into BIOS, load ''optimize default'' settings using F9.
3) Still into BIOS, go to ''advanced'', then ''processor and clock''. Enable ''AES-NI'', ''C1 Auto Demotion'' and ''C3 Auto Demotion''.

That's it.

Keep that CPU1 temp low and also the Northbridge heatsink (big aluminium one) by putting a fan close to it or even better, directly on it if you can. Putting a new thermal pad under that northbridge heatsink is a really good idea. This way I achived over 100FPS (1080p, ultra-high settings) with 2x Xeon 5690 + GTX1060 in all games I tried so far


----------



## Edwired (Jul 28, 2019)

Seems like something in the bios is making a mess with low fps. As it could be anything from missing microcode, intel power saving features, ram timings not happy with the cpu as it could be driver related or even worse it could be cpu problems. My main guess could be ram timing or motherboard problem like i had non stop problems with asus p5q premium it was falling all over the place


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 28, 2019)

The C states were the deal, I'd bet, with the Default setting being a close second. There's a bunch of stuff the bios pulls from tables, and if that doesn't batch your processor, it flakes. 

Those C-states are where the processor will insert halt states into high-bandwidth applications to save power.  I'll bet it thought your game was a bandwidth hog, lol.

Especially if a thermal envelope is hit, and servers are notoriously bad about thinking 65-70C is too hot, lol.


I built a Z8PE-D18 with 2 5690 processors, a HD7970 video card, and 96GB of registered memory; it was a beast.

I added huge heat pipe heatsinks, and put a fan on every heatsink on the board; the SAS PIKE card ran so hot, I had to add a push fan out the back of the chassis to keep it cool.

SAS hard drives are nice; 12k spins are low latency, but they're loud. SDD's are nice, but when they fail, they're gone, the freezer trick doesn't work.

We were doing calculations 24/7 for growing crystals, it ran all threads at full speed for over 8 years, with no downtime other than cleaning/swapping fans.

When I built it, I ran Crysis on it just to see, and with the 7970 it played very well, much better than the oced 920 I was running at the time.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 28, 2019)

Interesting to know


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 30, 2019)

Edwired said:


> God knows what causes that unless sapphire were told under strict conditions by amd only to sell it on uefi only bios how that suppose to sell well if they didnt supports for non uefi, csm, and legecy bios no wonder amd didnt think of that in loss of translation is my guess.
> 
> I did see a good few amd sapphire nitro+ rx 580 what confusing is there 4gb and 8gb verisons  along with oc model if i had the money right now i would have picked up one and test the theory on my computer



Yeah it's a weird one, that's what made me panic but since my HP board surprisingly supported CSM it wasn't an issue at all. I added a post to reddit on the thread where people couldn't get it working with screens shots and a quick clip of it posting and going in to bios for proof etc just to annoy/them a bit, was feeling a bit "wind-up-merchanty" that day. 

Side-note:
I got the E5-1660 v2 recently off my friend that was selling it, I feigned disinterest for a couple a weeks and he dropped the price to £80 with a 4GB stick of 1600mt/s RAM to get rid of it haha, I can run quad-channel now once I get a few more things to get it up and running. Need an LGA 2011 mount for my CPU cooler, an M.2 drive and a few other things but hope to have it running within a month or two, maybe 3 at most. The Huanang mobo or whatever its called from eBay and Ali has been confirmed to boot NVME drives so I'll use one of those instead of an extra costly, higher end LGA 2011 board without NVME support. Just waiting on him to break on his Corsair AX800 and drop the price, might as well hussle it if I can.  

I'll keep the W3680 system around for a spare PC lanned up so I can play multiplayer with people at my house without any split screen crap.

Really wish I stumbled on the Xeons quite a few years back when I bought an FX6300, which wasn't bad considering games were starting to get multi-threaded and I had USB3 and a few nice modern features on the 990 chipset but would have had a much nicer time with a Sandy Bridge Xeon of the same time period.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2019)

Just wondering is the x5650 better than e5450 as i just seen one for sale with asus rampage two extreme with asus supremefx sound card and xeon x5650 no ram either


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 31, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Just wondering is the x5650 better than e5450 as i just seen one for sale with asus rampage two extreme with asus supremefx sound card and xeon x5650 no ram either


Sure it is way better....6 Vs 4 core + HT and they are GREAT OC on good boards but they are also different platforms....e5450 is socket 771 while x5650 is for socket 1366....


----------



## Auer (Jul 31, 2019)

My 1620-0 is starting to show its age lately, in games of course. Still a stellar photoshop/lightroom CPU.

I'm contemplating a simple i5-9400f microATX build, I have a RTX2070 and a 1080p and a 4k monitor.
Having a hard time justifying a modern Xeon build for my purposes.

This thing has been nothing but wonderful. And if I didnt play but older games I would not even contemplate an upgrade.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2019)

I see everyone have different needs for older cpu/motherboard i couldnt the see the reason for the latest and greatest as for over 8 cores or more is aiming for heavy work load such as mutli media anything below 8 core is usually suited for gaming is my guess


----------



## Auer (Jul 31, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I see everyone have different needs for older cpu/motherboard i couldnt the see the reason for the latest and greatest as for over 8 cores or more is aiming for heavy work load such as mutli media anything below 8 core is usually suited for gaming is my guess



I really don't need a ton of cores/threads, just some more speed at this stage. 6/6 should last me for a while @4ghz+ speeds.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2019)

Was thinking about that as well at the moment im just beating the snots out of the e5450 on the asus p5q deluxe currently trying to squit the bugs out of the ram timing it could run fine one day and not the next


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 31, 2019)

Auer said:


> My 1620-0 is starting to show its age lately, in games of course. Still a stellar photoshop/lightroom CPU.
> 
> I'm contemplating a simple i5-9400f microATX build, I have a RTX2070 and a 1080p and a 4k monitor.
> Having a hard time justifying a modern Xeon build for my purposes.
> ...




I'd at least step up to the 9600k if you're going that way, the F is a fair bit slower and the 1% lows are worse by a considerable amount, I watched a review comparing the 3600X, 9600K and 9600F the other day and the F was getting crucified. I don't know how much more the K is than the F but it's worth it if it isn't too much extra. Plus there's the overclocking option so you can extend its useful life as time goes on.

Also, the base clock on the K is much higher than the F so general responsiveness should be better.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2019)

Maybe the 9600f is for poor people lol


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 31, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Maybe the 9600f is for poor people lol



I haven't checked the prices but I think he mentioned something like around $150 in the video, don't know how much the K is though haha.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2019)

Theres nothing on 9600f on the net as for 9600k cheapest i seen on ebay it about €260 without postage


----------



## Auer (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh i didnt see that lol


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 2, 2019)

That's quite a big difference in cost, it's unfortunate the F doesn't overclock but it should still perform somewhere in the ballpark of the K - if you can force the all core turbo with MCE if the mobo supports it, it would be only 10-15% slower then.

Edit: Since the F lacks integrated graphics, wouldn't it be a bonus to get the standard 9400 so you have that to fall back on if your GPU causes issues at any point? I checked Newegg US and it's only about $20-30 more.


----------



## Auer (Aug 3, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> That's quite a big difference in cost, it's unfortunate the F doesn't overclock but it should still perform somewhere in the ballpark of the K - if you can force the all core turbo with MCE if the mobo supports it, it would be only 10-15% slower then.
> 
> Edit: Since the F lacks integrated graphics, wouldn't it be a bonus to get the standard 9400 so you have that to fall back on if your GPU causes issues at any point? I checked Newegg US and it's only about $20-30 more.



I thought about the 9400 and the IGPU option but like many others here I have a  drawer full of older gpu's.....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 5, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


>



Holding up surprisingly well, mostly in the minimum/percentile figures which is where it counts the most. The SNB/HSW Xeons would be the next choice as they'd be much closer in performance to the newer gen, the 3600x is king in multithreaded stuff but the 9400 is hot on its heels in most games and exceeds in a few; that's the last piece AMD needs to really optimize in their Zen 2 architecture.


----------



## Auer (Aug 5, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


>



Nice. Heading strongly in to the 9400F direction. When I get some downtime I'll build a MiniITX based on that.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 5, 2019)

Well I get some good deal for a Ryzen 1700 + 16gb ddr4,now I am searching for some decent mobo and then I will compare that with my old 6 core "mule" and see if I going to keep it or flip it.....


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all

I know this not Xeon related
but this new build has 5 siblings that are all Xeon equiped 

( kinda like a red haired step child )

I am getting closer to having it complete

Just need to buy 3700x cpu & 32gigs of 3200 memory ( 2 ) 16gig sticks to start with

Room for days with Rosewell Rise case ..can accept two power suppyls
1 above full atx motherboard
1 below    "             "        "

I can put a 360 radiator upfront without loosing optical drive and hot swapping bay
Radeon RX580 is attached to Mb via riser cable

Sam


----------



## Edwired (Aug 8, 2019)

How much is that rosewell rise case looks mad never seen one that big before it nearly 2 times taller than my pc case is nzxt phantom 530. Was thinking of changing it some day as had an eye on aerostrike i think not sure if that it is correct name for it as it one of those open air case.

Just found it here https://www.aerocool.us/strikex/strikex_air.html

everywhere i checked it all either sold out or not stocking anymore damn im disappointed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2019)

Edwired said:


> How much is that rosewell rise case looks mad never seen one that big before it nearly 2 times taller than my pc case is nzxt phantom 530. Was thinking of changing it some day as had an eye on aerostrike i think not sure if that it is correct name for it as it one of those open air case.
> 
> Just found it here https://www.aerocool.us/strikex/strikex_air.html


That's not it...


----------



## Edwired (Aug 8, 2019)

how ya mean that not it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2019)

Edwired said:


> everywhere i checked it all either sold out or not stocking anymore damn im disappointed


What are you talking about?





						Amazon.com: Rosewill ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case, Supports EATX Motherboards, Supports Dual PSU, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, Supports up to 7 Fans - Rise: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Rosewill ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case, Supports EATX Motherboards, Supports Dual PSU, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, Supports up to 7 Fans - Rise: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				











						Rosewill RISE ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case, EATX Support, Dual PSU Support, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, up to 7 Fan Support - Newegg.com
					

Buy Rosewill RISE ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case, EATX Support, Dual PSU Support, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, up to 7 Fan Support with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



And here's a good alternative;





						Amazon.com: CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 750D Full-Tower Case - Airflow Edition (CC-9011078-WW): Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 750D Full-Tower Case - Airflow Edition (CC-9011078-WW): Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				






Edwired said:


> how ya mean that not it?


Never mind, you edited your post as I was responding.. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 8, 2019)

sorry was confused about that as i was talking about two subjects in one. My brain is disfunctioning lately as im waiting on the appointment for cochlear implant dont know when that is due and it looks like the doctor is telling me that im more likely to have both ears fitted with the implants. Also the eye sight is not any better so i may have to get a deaf/blind walking cane as night time is getting longer lately


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 8, 2019)

Edwired said:


> How much is that rosewell rise case looks mad never seen one that big before it nearly 2 times taller than my pc case is nzxt phantom 530. Was thinking of changing it some day as had an eye on aerostrike i think not sure if that it is correct name for it as it one of those open air case.
> 
> Just found it here https://www.aerocool.us/strikex/strikex_air.html
> 
> everywhere i checked it all either sold out or not stocking anymore damn im disappointed




hello all

I bought case a few days after prime day july 17-18   for 79.00
from amazon


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 8, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


>


Curious how this comparison would have gone had we not needed all the security patches hurting IPC on the old Xeon. Westmere deserves a place in the CPU hall of fame. You could OC the crap out of it, AND it still holds up well after 10 years. I can't OC in my Mac Pro, but I enjoy the snappiness of the fastest CPU it can take, the W3690/X5690.


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 8, 2019)

Edwired said:


> How much is that rosewell rise case looks mad never seen one that big before it nearly 2 times taller than my pc case is nzxt phantom 530. Was thinking of changing it some day as had an eye on aerostrike i think not sure if that it is correct name for it as it one of those open air case.
> 
> Just found it here https://www.aerocool.us/strikex/strikex_air.html
> 
> everywhere i checked it all either sold out or not stocking anymore damn im disappointed




I currently have  the Corsair H100I V2  Aio plate and hoses zip tied to the top of case ..since i havent gotten the cpu & ram yet
To keep it out of the way. and so its not just bouncing around and beating up the motherboard






						Amazon.com: Rosewill ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case with Blue LED Fans, Supports EATX Motherboards, Supports Dual PSU, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, Supports up to 7 Fans - Rise Glow: Gateway
					

Buy Rosewill ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case with Blue LED Fans, Supports EATX Motherboards, Supports Dual PSU, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, Supports up to 7 Fans - Rise Glow: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				









						Amazon.com: Rosewill ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case with Blue LED Fans, Supports EATX Motherboards, Supports Dual PSU, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, Supports up to 7 Fans - Rise Glow: Gateway
					

Buy Rosewill ATX Full Tower Gaming PC Computer Case with Blue LED Fans, Supports EATX Motherboards, Supports Dual PSU, Optional 360mm Water Cooling Radiator, Supports up to 7 Fans - Rise Glow: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				






By the way the Rise doesnt have colored fans they offer same model a few different ways
4 normal black fans that all go to a junction on on backside of case  1 x 140mm in back     3 x 120mm in front


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 9, 2019)

Guys, I have a question.

A few years ago, I came across two 3.7GHz dual core Xeons, out of a dead server.

The motherboard I wanted to use one on died by capacitor explosion, so I was looking at my old Pentium D 820 computers' motherboard.


One of the defining things that usually indicate whether a Xeon will work is a similar non-xeon processor that works on that mobo.

But, I've never read of a Xeon working on a X855 chipset.

It's this Mobo:








						P5WD2 Premium   | Motherboards | ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com
				




It lists this processor as compatible:
P4-3.73 GHz Extreme Ed. (1066 FSB, HT, revN0, LGA775) 

I have the adapters for socket 775 to 771.

This is the one I want to try.


Xeon 5080SL968 (C1)3733 MHz2 × 2048 KB1066 MT/s14x1.075–1.35 V130 W

What you y'all think? 

Is it worth trying, or can someone point out a post that nixes this?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> What you y'all think?
> 
> Is it worth trying, or can someone point out a post that nixes this?


The main problem I foresee is the board supporting Xeons at all, let alone that Xeon. Even with the mod, it's iffy that the board will even post.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 10, 2019)

It worth a try once the microcode is inserted in the bios as it depends on chipset support.
but looking at that specs on this link https://www.anandtech.com/show/1678/2 looks poor for xeon support. if you are looking for a board that support quadcore xeons it asus p5q pro as im currently trying to sell it latety i added a few nice touches for it


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 10, 2019)

Good info and bios's here, as long as you're willing to translate.



			https://ideafix.name/?p=1492


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Neat forum; I'll get my Polish buddy to translate. 

The web translators don't get context very well, I've found in the past. 

Thanks!!

From what I can get out of it, it's possible, so that's at least something.

I wish I could get schematics for motherboards; I'd like to fix my P5B deluxe. 
I tried replacing the caps, but when the old ones exploded, it took something out in the power section, and I can't find it with a meter or other tools.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 10, 2019)

I know that feeling if ya had another same board ya always can compare dmm value on the board trouble is sometimes parts cant be found to replace the dead or blown compoments usually end up in the bin if ya want the board im selling send me a private message if ya interested


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 10, 2019)

No, If I'm going to acquire a brand new mobo, I'd buy a current generation.

I just like upgrading my junk as long as possible. 

Thanks, tho!


----------



## Edwired (Aug 10, 2019)

Same here  any time


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2019)

Ok guys I found some used cheap Ryzen 1700 and I also have a lot of spare time so I decide to do some CPU testing Vs my beloved X58 Xeon

Here bellow are the results:









Xeon @E5645 4200Mhz Vs Ryzen 1700 3650Mhz
P.S. Both CPU are just modest OC on Air


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice comparison!

That's 10 years difference in processor release dates, give or take.

That's less than the 2x/18 months that Moore's law would point toward; wouldn't you say?

I'm seeing 2x-3x performance difference; that's not what I would expect, unless Moore's law ended about 5 years ago, lol.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Nice comparison!
> 
> That's 10 years difference in processor release dates, give or take.
> 
> ...


Well....yeah in some synthetic benchmarks difference could go more then double in Ryzen favours but in general I would say that overall(raw-power) difference is more likely to be somewhere around 50%-70% as it best...also when it comes to the gaming I must said that old X58 ain't dead  yet and I could not notice any difference between this two CPU's with my mid-range(RX 480) GPU on 1080p....


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 10, 2019)

I see a roughly 10-15% difference in throughput between my x58 x5670 system to my socket 2011 system 3930k A4.4GHz.

That's doing synthetic benchmarks, as well as Handbrake, which really loads up a system.

That tells me I'm holding out for a Threadripper for my next upgrade. 

That should be good for another 10 years.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I see a roughly 10-15% difference in throughput between my x58 x5670 system to my socket 2011 system 3930k A4.4GHz.
> 
> That's doing synthetic benchmarks, as well as Handbrake, which really loads up a system.
> 
> ...


No need to rush my friend It's ok if you can and try for "fun" some of these new platforms but in general If you don't doing some heavy&intensive workload with your PC there is no need for them yet...I believe that X79 or X58 6 core's CPU's are still more then capable...
Ohh...yeah one more thing not sure if thats important for most of the people but All this "cheaper" mobo's for AM4(B350,B450,X370...etc)just feel like plastic toys compared with the good quality X58 or X79 motherboards,most of them lacks Japs capacitors and instead have cheap Chinese one also  VRM solutions in general looks funny compared to the old&quality X58 or X79....Yeah I know maybe some of you guys will said there is no need for beasty VRM on chips that use less then 120W(MAX)....and yeah sure I agree....meanwhile my old Asus  P6X58D Premium(16+2 phases)still going strong after almost a decade and I really doubt that majority of those cheaper AM4 boards going to live half that long ........


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Quality motherboards are rare; most of the ASUS boards I have are 6 to 8 layers, and feel great.

The P6TD Deluxe X58 mobo I have is supposed to have "Mil spec" capacitors, but I'm sure I'll have to replace them sooner or later.

This X79 Sabertooth is supposed to be a "Solid Dielectric" design, but I am over 70k hours on it, lol. (8years, 24hours, 365 days)

The x58 is past that; it doesn't run 24/7 anymore, but it's close.



I've tried to go ASUS ever since the KT7A RAID mobo. 
That was an exercise in frustration, lol.

It took me days to get it to boot; the bios wanted to see the fan moving, but the mobo didn't turn the fan on until the processor warmed up.
I finally used a heat gun to warm the processor, and it booted. 
A bios upgrade a week later cured the issue, but damn! Lol.


----------



## Susquehannock (Aug 10, 2019)

X58 system is still quite relevant. For me anyway. Hex core W3680 running at 4.0ghz is just fine. My RX 480 plays my favorite titles in 1080 at max settings at very respectable frame rates. So why change? Decided years ago the numbers game is not for me. No way I am going to completely change platforms for a relatively small performance increase. Plan is to skip DDR4 all together and run these DDR3 rigs until DDR5 becomes mainstream in 2022 (hopefully). Will upgrade GPU before then. Seems RTX 2070 and 2080 are compatible with these Dells. Not sure about 5700 XT yet. May be too early.


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 16, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Guess I'll be a member of this club in a week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a ton of small form factor video cards most are 512 to 1gig .... you could run a pair of them  .....free


----------



## Edwired (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone know if asus p6t ws pro any good as seen one for sale with xeon x5550 i think and 6gb ddr3 ram not sure what brand or speed it is


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 17, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Anyone know if asus p6t ws pro any good as seen one for sale with xeon x5550 i think and 6gb ddr3 ram not sure what brand or speed it is


Great board more or less same as my P6X58D Premium...Excellent for OC not sure only if that mobo have usb 3 but I am sure that have great VRM(16 +2 Phase Power Design)


----------



## Edwired (Aug 17, 2019)

I did check it 2.0 usb if i had the money i buy it and get the pcie board with usb 3.0 port on it as my case has the cable for it and sata 6gbps pcie board as well it would compete the set up for my need


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 17, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> hello all
> 
> I bought case a few days after prime day july 17-18   for 79.00
> from amazon




Amazon now has the rise case in stock for   99.00


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't know....call me crazy but after a week of parallel using both machine(Ryzen 1700&Xeon X58)I am still tend to stay with my old Xeon.....It's just that feel of immediate responsiveness that is somehow much better on X58 I guess maybe is that fast memory latency that is crucial not sure but I can definitely feel it........Also gaming is more or less the same I tested all over and with the mid range GPU there is 0 difference.....now I am more prone to find some quality X79 mobo and test it with some 8 core Xeon if I can....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 18, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I don't know....call me crazy but after a week of parallel using both machine(Ryzen 1700&Xeon X58)I am still tend to stand on my old Xeon.....It's just that feel of immediate responsiveness that is somehow much better on X58 I guess maybe is that fast memory latency that is crucial not sure but I can definitely feel it........Also gaming is more or less the same I tested all over and with the mid range GPU there is 0 difference.....now I am more prone to find some quality X79 mobo and test it with some 8 core Xeon if I can....


You are not alone.
I use my X58 system much more than I use my Z170/6700K.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> .now I am more prone to find some quality X79 mobo and test it with some 8 core Xeon if I can....


 Intrested also in xeon 8 core(+)


----------



## Edwired (Aug 19, 2019)

If you were to test with regular hard drive maybe the difference would show that my guess


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 20, 2019)

who wants 1366 xeon w3530 for free. UK only


----------



## Edwired (Aug 20, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


>


Do they really affect that much in older computers more than 10 years and what sort of percentage is lost through the patch. What the risk of not having the patch? If i have to say use vpn would give abit more protection in that case to protect user data.

Just after finding this list of the affected cpu of the xeon family it a long list have a read to see if any of you have the cpu on the list








						Complete List Of CPUs Vulnerable To Meltdown / Spectre Rev. 8.0 | Page 5 of 9 | Tech ARP
					

BILLIONS of CPUs around the world, including those powering smartphones, are affected by Meltdown and/or Spectre. Find out if your desktop, mobile or smartphone CPU is one of them! Don't forget to BOOKMARK & SHARE!




					www.techarp.com


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 21, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I don't know....call me crazy but after a week of parallel using both machine(Ryzen 1700&Xeon X58)I am still tend to stay with my old Xeon.....It's just that feel of immediate responsiveness that is somehow much better on X58 I guess maybe is that fast memory latency that is crucial not sure but I can definitely feel it........Also gaming is more or less the same I tested all over and with the mid range GPU there is 0 difference.....now I am more prone to find some quality X79 mobo and test it with some 8 core Xeon if I can....


Even in an old Mac Pro in bootcamp, Westmere makes a great 1080P gaming CPU when paired with something like the RX570. It's hard to part out such a build on the dirt cheap, but grab something like a Z400 and update the GPU and you'll be gaming at Xbox-level prices.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Even in an old Mac Pro in bootcamp, Westmere makes a great 1080P gaming CPU when paired with something like the RX570.


I have an RTX2080 in one of my Dell T3500's paired with an X5680. No OC and the GPU is only just being bottlenecked by the CPU in some games. Still a great platform, but it is showing it's age somewhat.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2019)

It only bottlenecked by the game as it asking for too much for the cpu to handle. Most newer games seems to want more cores+threads than the normal 4 cores 4 threads


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2019)

Edwired said:


> It only bottlenecked by the game as it asking for too much for the cpu to handle. Most newer games seems to want more cores+threads than the normal 4 cores 4 threads


Good point.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have an RTX2080 in one of my Dell T3500's paired with an X5680. No OC and the GPU is only just being bottlenecked by the CPU in some games. Still a great platform, but it is showing it's age somewhat.


Shame you can't OC that CPU on that mobo because if you can 4Ghz -4,5Ghz is still more than enough on this Xeons tu push to the limits even some of the high-end GPU's....


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2019)

Then if any cpu overclock ya have ram running faster but with timing problems will rear it ugly head which in some cases cause bottlenecking in data speed is my guess


----------



## juiseman (Aug 21, 2019)

I have noticed after the last 2 windows updates (1809 & 1903) that all my Xeon Rigs ( 2 W/ X5675 HP Z400's,  2 Z420's  E5 2667v1 E5-2650v2 & 2 Custom E5 builds 2690v2 & 1607v2- seem to have a bit of lag.
Their just not as snappy as they used to be. Hs anyone else noticed this?
I have 1 rig on still on Win 7 E5-2667v2 and it feels very responsive still and the Mac pro 4,1 x5680 seems the same...  
Is this just in my head? or has Windows 10 just got much bloat its getting to much for lower end SSD"s? or is it possible all these patches
from Intel are collectively adding up and the performance hit is more than we realize?
If so; the great price/performance ratio that all of us used Xeon & used workstation fans have been enjoying for years....is well...not as good as it was.....this makes me a little sad.

I'd like to hear some other Xeon owners experiences' lately.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2019)

well i have asus p5q deluxe with xeon e5450 i hardly see any loss in performance since the latest windows 1903 with latest updates some games just works great, some with lag as it an old e5450 4 cores/ 4 threads. it might be well be anythng doing something in the background as do check in services.msc as i usually turn off sysmain service i notice that can be a hit in performance as i already have crucial mx100 250gb ssd as main operating system and virtual memory is on that all games on a normal hdd. You have to do checks to see what causing the hiccups


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello all


I two had noticed some performance issues especially long reboot times ..ending up being a pagefile issue... went in and turned 
it off . No need for it with 64gb of ram


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 23, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> I two had noticed some performance issues especially long reboot times ..ending up being a pagefile issue... went in and turned
> it off . No need for it with 64gb of ram


Better off just setting a static pagefile size of like 2 gig.
Windows needs a pagefile. Some things don't work without one.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Better off just setting a static pagefile size of like 2 gig.
> Windows needs a pagefile. Some things don't work without one.


I agree....I keep my pagefile on around 4gb.....


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2019)

Pagefiles for me tend to be 1Gb..  I don't think I've set anything higher to be honest in a long time...  With the amount of ram now adays and SSDs/M.2 drives, I'm not really one is really required..  As @Mr.Scott mentions some programs require one but leave it as small as you can I'd say 

This might be the place to ask I think....

Xeon ES models..  Has anyone or does anyone use these at all in Servers at all or even desk tops?? 

I'm looking at a few for my servers at home due to the sheer price of the actual models, they are just far too expensive for me...  Does anyone think that I'd get any issues with running them in any Dell server I have??  I'd rather not waste money trying a load if they don't work, I may as well wait for actual retail Xeons but X99 Haswell/Broadwell models seem to be a little bit pricey....  I'm also considering one for my MSI X99 board to replace my 5960X as I'd like that to go in an X99 OCF or X99 Classified (when I can finally find one of those boards...  They are like rocking horse........)

I just thought I'd ask the question


----------



## Edwired (Aug 23, 2019)

dont forget that windows need virtual memory for logging bsod event and appications as well otherwise you run into trouble


----------



## juiseman (Aug 23, 2019)

Do you mean ES as in Xeon Engineering Samples? or did you mean to type Xeon E5?   I'm running all (LGA2011v1) C602 X79 based builds. 
They are working great for me. But your right the LGA2011v3 X99 CPU's are still a little pricey these days; and with some of these budget Ryzens
blowing them away for not to much more; be very selective of the price vs performance ratio. You may get a lot more performance for a little more price theses days.

But I'm not trying to sway you away from a good X99 E5-Xeon; because you can find some great deals if you look. And I'm still happy about all my Xeon builds I did last year.​


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2019)

I do mean ES CPUs but after a bit more of common sense, I think I might miss out on the ES and just grab some proper retail Xeon's.  There's little point in me spending out money on an ES CPU if it's not going to work in the R730 properly simply because I'd have to spend double to get replacement CPUs...

So, I've been having a little look around..  There's some rather 'slow' Xeon's out there @ 1.80Ghz, but they are 16 thread, which isn't too bad but being only 55w CPUs as well, I'm pretty impressed with that...  For the price as well, that would get me started and I could always get something faster if I wanted to later on..  I did see that the V3's went up to 18 cores, so that's pretty impressive I guess   I think tho, I'd probably need an air cooled room rather than my conseratory for the servers... lol   They might get a touch warm with 18C's flat out whilst the sun is out...   8C will possibly be a good enough start I think 

Can anyone else suggest a particular model of CPU that might be worth a look??  I'm considering V3's but if V4's aren't too much more, then I could consider those as well .....  
Found a link here


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm waiting for Intel Xeon E5-2699v3. Hopefully will turn up next week. Perfect for my r5e10. I think. Lol


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I'm waiting for Intel Xeon E5-2699v3. Hopefully will turn up next week. Perfect for my r5e10. I think. Lol



That'll be one heck of a crunching machine  
I've just been looking on Ebay for the moment..  I'd need some more time before I considered which CPUs to actually buy but the 55w 8C 16T CPUs I've seen do look fairly appealing  Xeon E5-2630L V3   Oh a matched pair too


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2019)

phill said:


> As @Mr.Scott mentions some programs require one but leave it as small as you can I'd say


One of the programs I use doesn't require one, but runs MUCH better with it set at 3GB. I've been setting it that way for many years. In doing so, I've found that many other processes work better with it there as well.
(EDIT to correct spelling and grammar)


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> On of the programs I use does require on, but run MUCH better with one set at 3GB. I've been setting it that way for many years. In doing so, I've found that many other processes work better with it there as well.



I'm intreged @lexluthermiester ...  What is the program you use?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm intreged @lexluthermiester ...  What is the program you use?


(See correction edit)
The main one is a Corel(formerly Ulead) Video Studio. PaintShop Pro also runs better with a 3GB pagefile. Both have been that way since the XP days. Recently tested whether or not it was still a thing and it is.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 24, 2019)

I've never turned off the pagefile regardless of how much RAM I have, I use a fixed size to stop fragmentation but that's about it. Like mentioned above, you can have all the RAM in the world but some programs need it for some reason.

I've only got 12GB of RAM at the moment so use a 2GB PF to save space on the SSD.


EDIT:

Was curious about Wprime 1024 scores for my old W3680 so decided to see how it stacked up against the 1600X and 9600K. I left the overclock on my W3680 at a mild 3.6Ghz all core instead of 3.7-3.8 which I normally run it at.

Surprisingly it's 10 seconds faster than the i5 9600K, 5 seconds faster than the normal R5 1600, but 18 seconds slower than the R5 1600X - and as another bonus it's only 30 seconds slower than the R5 2600X. (It was also faster than the 1800X in WinRARs built benchmark)

(I got the scores for the other chips from Guru3D's review of the 9600K)






**Just waiting on the X79 board to be delivered from China now, so can't wait to test the newer 1660-V2 that I've got sat in a drawer, the quad channel and NVME boot will be a god send.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 25, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I've never turned off the pagefile regardless of how much RAM I have, I use a fixed size to stop fragmentation but that's about it. Like mentioned above, you can have all the RAM in the world but some programs need it for some reason.
> 
> I've only got 12GB of RAM at the moment so use a 2GB PF to save space on the SSD.
> 
> ...


What’s fun about the old Mac Pro is that, sometime in the last year or so, Apple put out some firmware updates that now allow booting to NVME.  At least you can boot MacOS—I get 1500 r/w! I don’t know if you can also boot to Windows on one, as I only have one NVME drive and BootCamp on these old things takes some effort as it is. They really are fun old machines that you can modernize. I bet you’ll have a good time with Ivy-E though. The E5-2650 v2 is an 8C/16T, and I think they are pretty cheap for such a beast. Curious how your Chinese generic board will manage.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 25, 2019)

My X3470 has a new home.










Unlike when it was in the Optiplex, SpeedStep seems to actually work with this board. Idle temps with my 2600K's stock cooler are bouncing between the mid 30s and low 40s and power consumption drops as low as 6.8W compared to 12.7W in the Optiplex.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 25, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> the quad channel and NVME boot will be a god send.



I run W3680 (X58) at 4.1 GHz on all cores, triple channel 24 GB DDR3 and NVME boot on dell OEM  machine. Its fun.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Unlike when it was in the Optiplex, SpeedStep seems to actually work with this board. Idle temps with my 2600K's stock cooler are bouncing between the mid 30s and low 40s and power consumption drops as low as 6.8W compared to 12.7W in the Optiplex.


You should really do some cable management. Otherwise, very nice!


----------



## Edwired (Aug 25, 2019)

How could he do cable management when the cables are short enough lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2019)

Edwired said:


> How could he do cable management when the cables are short enough lol


Oh please do know that I could work wonders with what's pictured above.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 25, 2019)

It does make me nervous with the 4 pin hanging over the open fan on the heat sink.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> It does make me nervous with the 4 pin hanging over the open fan on the heat sink.


Same here! Those fins catch on one of those wires and it could result in a big problem. If it were me, I'd wrap them up an around the back side of the board.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 25, 2019)

Do what i do is find another power supply that broken cut the long wires and plenty of heat strink to wrap the wires after the soldering work is done and cover the wires with braiding covers it would do wonders for tidyness


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should really do some cable management. Otherwise, very nice!


That's a temporary setup in an ancient Antec case. I have a Fractal Node 304 on the way. Last time I worked in a case like this, I had all of the extra cables tied together and shoved into the 5.25" bays.


Darmok N Jalad said:


> It does make me nervous with the 4 pin hanging over the open fan on the heat sink.


Yeah, that was an issue. I ended up zip-tying the unplugged connector out of the way, and now I have it set up with a different power supply so it isn't an issue anymore.






Hopefully this will be as bad as it gets (I know the SSD is just shoved into the cable mess. This case doesn't have any 2.5" mounts, and the adapter I was using got in the way of the 480, which now lives in here for the time being). I have little experience with small cases, so we'll see how the Node 304 build goes.

Since I got it, I've installed different memory and a better wireless module. I've discovered that keeping Turbo mode on is a bit too much for this heatsink (It's gotten into the mid-to-high 80s), so I'll just run it at stock speed until I can get a better cooler.

I'm excited to see how this project turns out.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 25, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> (I know the SSD is just shoved into the cable mess. This case doesn't have any 2.5" mounts, and the adapter I was using got in the way of the 480).



You  need to give some breathing space for SSD.

SATA SSDs are very lightweight and you need not necessarily  need an 2.5 inch adapter to mount it.

You can use a double sided tape to paste the SSD anywhere you find space.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 25, 2019)

ManGupta said:


> You  need to give some breathing space for SSD.
> 
> SATA SSDs are very lightweight and you need not necessarily  need an 2.5 inch adapter to mount it.
> 
> You can use a double sided tape to paste the SSD anywhere you find space.


Alright, last post before I head off to work.






Tried to clean up the cable situation a bit and got the 2.5-3.5" adapter to work.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 25, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Alright, last post before I head off to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tiny little board looks lost in there! How far we’ve come where the GPU dwarfs the motherboard.


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello All

Thanks for everyone input on pagefile ..I did go in and set it for 3 gigs ..I didnt think there was any applications that were dependent 
on it ..learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 25, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> My X3470 has a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sure this is not a problem anymore but just in case you did not catch it, yor memory module closest to the cpu is not fully seated.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2019)

Anyone know if those weird sudo mobos support dual CPUs? Do they have ones like IPMI etc? might be a cheap way into homelab for some.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Alright, last post before I head off to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, that is so much better.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> What’s fun about the old Mac Pro is that, sometime in the last year or so, Apple put out some firmware updates that now allow booting to NVME.  At least you can boot MacOS—I get 1500 r/w! I don’t know if you can also boot to Windows on one, as I only have one NVME drive and BootCamp on these old things takes some effort as it is. They really are fun old machines that you can modernize. I bet you’ll have a good time with Ivy-E though. The E5-2650 v2 is an 8C/16T, and I think they are pretty cheap for such a beast. Curious how your Chinese generic board will manage.



I've got an image of MacOS that I've been meaning to try out at some point, it's a legit version from an iMac I had a year or so back but sold due to not really using it. 

The board is a Huanang or something like that, I've seen some people on Youtube use it with 12c CPU's and it handles them fine so should be ok. The NVME boot is weird as as far as I know there were no X79 boards from the big manufacturers that had NVME boot, yet this Chinese board does support it and runs at full PCIEx3 for around 3.2GB/s on the right SSD.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 26, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I've got an image of MacOS that I've been meaning to try out at some point, it's a legit version from an iMac I had a year or so back but sold due to not really using it.
> 
> The board is a Huanang or something like that, I've seen some people on Youtube use it with 12c CPU's and it handles them fine so should be ok. The NVME boot is weird as as far as I know there were no X79 boards from the big manufacturers that had NVME boot, yet this Chinese board does support it and runs at full PCIEx3 for around 3.2GB/s on the right SSD.



I run MacOS Sierra (guest PC) in VMWare (on Windows 10 Host PC) on my  X58-W3680 Dell system.

I allot 6 out of 12 threads  and 8 GB out  of 24 GB RAM for (Guest) Virtual Machine (MacOS) .....

It runs very smoothly without any issue.

I have Triple Monitor Setup so I run MacOS on one of the three monitors and Windows 10 on other two.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice, I'll set it up later as got nothing to do today thanks to the bank holiday... I already have Vbox installed with Android 8.1 running so shouldn'ty take too long to setup.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 26, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Nice, I'll set it up later as got nothing to do today thanks to the bank holiday... I already have Vbox installed with Android 8.1 running so shouldn'ty take too long to setup.



There are few Youtube Videos for instructions .......... that you can refer  to ....... like  .....


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 27, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I've got an image of MacOS that I've been meaning to try out at some point, it's a legit version from an iMac I had a year or so back but sold due to not really using it.
> 
> The board is a Huanang or something like that, I've seen some people on Youtube use it with 12c CPU's and it handles them fine so should be ok. The NVME boot is weird as as far as I know there were no X79 boards from the big manufacturers that had NVME boot, yet this Chinese board does support it and runs at full PCIEx3 for around 3.2GB/s on the right SSD.


What are the BIOSes like on these? Do they allow overclocking? I see they are cheap on eBay as are many versions of the Ivy-E. Could get a board and 2650 v2 for just over $100.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 27, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> What are the BIOSes like on these? Do they allow overclocking? I see they are cheap on eBay as are many versions of the Ivy-E. Could get a board and 2650 v2 for just over $100.



These Chinese Boards are actually H77 Chipset (not really X79). H77 are not Overclockable.

Anyway, the VRMs on these boards are not great, just okey-dokey.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 27, 2019)

There are some modded bios' for them that allow overclocking, they're on a Russian site and quite a few people are having much luck with it. OPnce I'm up and running I'll try them and report back. The bios's cant just be flashed straight over, you need some strings from the bios that it comes with, then you add it to the tweaked bios, flash  that and you gain multiplier options and a few others. I'll see if I can find the link again.

I've gone the way of getting the highest clocked 6 core for the system to start with, then until I get the modded bios I'll still have quad-channel and NVME boot as a starter course, then flash the bios once I'm more read up on it for OC'ing dessert.

This is the board I have ordered, it has overclocking options available but no voltage control, but that can be fixed with modded bios, everything else like NVME boot/setup is there though. Huanan deluxe X79

Vid with overview:


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 27, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> There are some modded bios' for them that allow overclocking, they're on a Russian site and quite a few people are having much luck with it. OPnce I'm up and running I'll try them and report back. The bios's cant just be flashed straight over, you need some strings from the bios that it comes with, then you add it to the tweaked bios, flash  that and you gain multiplier options and a few others. I'll see if I can find the link again.
> 
> I've gone the way of getting the highest clocked 6 core for the system to start with, then until I get the modded bios I'll still have quad-channel and NVME boot as a starter course, then flash the bios once I'm more read up on it for OC'ing dessert.
> 
> ...


I look forward to it. My last question would be how these do in hackintoshes. I’ve considered making a hackintosh, but your success there depends greatly on buying the right parts. I guess a good VM could solve that.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 27, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I look forward to it. My last question would be how these do in hackintoshes. I’ve considered making a hackintosh, but your success there depends greatly on buying the right parts. I guess a good VM could solve that.



I have a license for a full version of VMWare so I might use both that and VBox, then find out which one runs OSX the best. 

I've never tried a Hackintosh but there's plenty of forums dedicated to it and have a vast list of all the hardware that will definitely work with it, probably worth a look if building a solo PC for OSX and nothing else.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 28, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> There are some modded bios' for them that allow overclocking, they're on a Russian site and quite a few people are having much luck with it. OPnce I'm up and running I'll try them and report back. The bios's cant just be flashed straight over, you need some strings from the bios that it comes with, then you add it to the tweaked bios, flash  that and you gain multiplier options and a few others. I'll see if I can find the link again.
> 
> I've gone the way of getting the highest clocked 6 core for the system to start with, then until I get the modded bios I'll still have quad-channel and NVME boot as a starter course, then flash the bios once I'm more read up on it for OC'ing dessert.
> 
> ...



What is your toal cost of this setup, and how much this motherboard costs.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 28, 2019)

I got the E5-1660 and a 4GB stick of DDR3-1600 for £80 off a friend who had a few Xeons for sale, he had an 8 core but it was clocked quite low compared to the 1660 so didn't grab that. The Huuuuunnnnnnaaaang board was £79 - so with a new case and PSU the total cost will be around £220.

With the 3 x4GB sticks of DDR3-1600 I already have and the stick included with the 1660 I'll have enough for quad channel setup, looks like it will get around 45GB/s in Aida64 with that - the triple channel setup on my HP board at 1333mhz only gets 22GB/s mem bandwidth. :\


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 28, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> Just got this build up and running
> 
> ...



What was your total cost for this system.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 28, 2019)

And you were so Proud of the Build  you Posted in the Xeon Owners Club


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 28, 2019)

ManGupta said:


> What was your total cost for this system.



$1300 and change ....all online order nothing purchased at local frys electronics



dorsetknob said:


> And you were so Proud of the Build you Posted in the Xeon Owners Club




No not really a few other members were following the build .. I do have 5 Hp Xeon workstations
that are used on a daily bases  ..that why i follow this forum ...Chap


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 29, 2019)

The case for my Plex server build arrived. This'll be a long post with lots of pictures.







I used the 4GB of memory the board came with. The board obviously fits better with this case.






Power supply installation was annoying. The screws are hard to get to, and because I don't have a modular unit for this build, all of the cables had to be crammed behind it. I had to install it fan-side up because the built in extension cord wouldn't fit otherwise.






I shucked my 8TB WD EasyStore drive I was using with my previous server to use in here. Unfortunately, the WD White label drives that come in these have a "feature" that prevents the drive from powering on if a certain pin on the power connector receives 3.3v. I fixed this issue by putting a tiny piece of electrical tape on it, and now the drive works correctly.






Here's everything put together.






I've underclocked the CPU to 2.5GHz to try and keep temps down since I'm using a crappy cooler. Hopefully it doesn't hurt performance too much.






After a test, it looks like I'll need to get a new CPU cooler. Temps get into the low 90s when it has to crunch video down for streaming.

Can anyone suggest any good low profile coolers that aren't too pricey?


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 29, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> Just got this build up and running
> 
> ...




stick that on SHOW OFF SECTION


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> The case for my Plex server build arrived. This'll be a long post with lots of pictures.


That's a nice case!


sam_86314 said:


> Can anyone suggest any good low profile coolers that aren't too pricey?











						Akasa Nero LX Universal Low Profile CPU Cooler (AK-CC4011EP01)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Akasa Nero LX Universal Low Profile CPU Cooler (AK-CC4011EP01) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 29, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> The case for my Plex server build arrived. This'll be a long post with lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, looks like that'll be a nice Plex server, beeing wanting to build a small PC like that, but it's gonna have to wait til next year when I'm more financially stable


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 29, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Akasa Nero LX Universal Low Profile CPU Cooler (AK-CC4011EP01)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Akasa Nero LX Universal Low Profile CPU Cooler (AK-CC4011EP01) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Do you think it'll fit? The socket is pretty close to the PCIE and memory slots on this board.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 29, 2019)

You could have a try with this cooler, I think its quite small so should fit, not sure whether it will be enough for yout TDP but its rated at 95w.









						Cooler Master MasterAir G100M Mini ITX CPU Air Cooler 92mm - Newegg.com
					

Buy Cooler Master MasterAir G100M RGB Top Down Low Profile Mini ITX CPU Air Cooler, Copper Heat Column Base, Aluminum Fins, 92mm RGB Ring Fan, RGB Lighting for AMD Ryzen/Intel LGA1200/1151 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Do you think it'll fit? The socket is pretty close to the PCIE and memory slots on this board.


Looks tight, but seems like it would. Have you measured it out? The specs say the cooler is 120mm x 120mm x 59mm.
If not, this might work better;





						Zalman Tech CNPS8900 Quiet Noise Reducer, Cooling Fan for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Zalman Tech CNPS8900 Quiet Noise Reducer, Cooling Fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



EDIT:
I take that back, that one is also 120mm x 120mm and is a bit taller.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> No not really a few other members were following the build .. I do have 5 Hp Xeon workstations
> that are used on a daily bases ..that why i follow this forum





HUSKIE said:


> stick that on SHOW OFF SECTION


Yes People generally know how to navigate these forums


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes People generally know how to navigate these forums


I think it still applies here. It is a Xeon CPU based build after all. I welcome it but that's just me.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is a Xeon CPU based build








Must be Suffering Visual Dislexia


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Must be Suffering Visual Dislexia


Not at all, see below..


sam_86314 said:


> I've underclocked the CPU to 2.5GHz to try and keep temps down since I'm using a crappy cooler. Hopefully it doesn't hurt performance too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where you're looking, I see the above which says clearly Xeon X3470, thus my recommendations for Socket 1156 coolers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2019)

See post #5230 thats where im looking  and yes he later posted a xeon Build



Samiam66 said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> Just got this build up and running
> 
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> See post #5230 thats where im looking  and yes he later posted a xeon Build


Actually, that's two different users starting with the name Sam. Had to scroll up to see it. And you all are right.

@Samiam66 Your post belongs in the following thread;








						Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
					

I'm posting this in case anyone wants a Ryzen thread for troubleshooting and guidance.  As someone with a build about to happen, I have a feeling I might need some help. New wave of CPU'S means teething probs. So, feedback on BIOS issues, memory hints and general tweaks could be useful.   Trolls...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Please copy and paste it over there and delete the one here.

Sorry for the confusion, didn't notice the difference in names...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, that's two different users starting with the name Sam. Had to scroll up to see it. And you all are right.
> 
> @Samiam66 Your post belongs in the following thread;
> 
> ...


They multiply and act like your avatar picture(aKa agent Smith)in this case agent Sam....no wonder you guys get confused...


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 29, 2019)

Why a low profile cooler? It looks like you could get a modest tower cooler in there, or are there clearance issues I cannot see? Also, is this headless? Would maybe a modern entry level GPU help take the video processing load off the CPU?


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 29, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Why a low profile cooler? It looks like you could get a modest tower cooler in there, or are there clearance issues I cannot see? Also, is this headless? Would maybe a modern entry level GPU help take the video processing load off the CPU?


I'd like a low profile cooler to get some airflow over the VRMs and the chipset. I'm not sure how necessary that is. If it isn't as important as I think it is, then I'll get a tower cooler.

It currently has an HD 6350 in it since the Xeon lacks an iGPU. For some reason, Plex only supports CPU transcoding. I keep it connected to a monitor so I can keep track of temperatures and do updates when necessary.

EDIT: Hardware transcoding is a paid feature for Plex. I use the free version.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## ManGupta (Aug 30, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


>



It really  costs just  $20 (10+10) more to add a pcie usb3 + pcie nvme adapter and Xeon is on par with modern features.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2019)

ManGupta said:


> It really  costs just  $20 (10+10) more to add a pcie usb3 + pcie nvme adapter and Xeon is on par with modern features.


More or less.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 30, 2019)

Update with my server, I've found the sweet spot with the X3470 and an Intel stock cooler.

Underclocked to 2.4GHz (18x133) with a -0.1v Vcore offset, temperatures max out in the mid 70s under a transcoding load, and the low 70s under CPU-Z stress test. Server still has no problem transcoding Blu-ray quality video down to 12Mb/s in real time. Under load, it gets about as loud as my main rig is when idle. Perfectly acceptable conditions until I get a better cooler.







I effectively have an X3430 right now, which costs about half as much as the X3470.

Also if I get a tower cooler, I worry about it interfering with the center drive sled. I'll probably stick to a top-down cooler. I've got my eye on this one...






						Amazon.com: SilverStone Technology SST-AR11 SFF 95 Watt Intel 115X CPU Cooler with 4 heat pipe design at only 47mm tall AR11: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy SilverStone Technology SST-AR11 SFF 95 Watt Intel 115X CPU Cooler with 4 heat pipe design at only 47mm tall AR11: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Also apparently according to the fan speed and CPUTIN, my CPU is a soldering iron and it's being cooled by a turbine.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Also if I get a tower cooler, I worry about it interfering with the center drive sled. I'll probably stick to a top-down cooler. I've got my eye on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Xeon is a 95w part and the cooler is a 95w max. While that is a good one, one of those I mentioned above will be better as they give more headroom for cooling. They are also much more quiet than the Silverstone. Additionally, from what I can tell, both of them will work on your board and in that case.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 30, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Your Xeon is a 95w part and the cooler is a 95w max. While that is a good one, one of those I mentioned above will be better as they give more headroom for cooling. They are also much more quiet than the Silverstone. Additionally, from what I can tell, both of them will work on your board and in that case.


I decided to pull the trigger on that Akasa cooler after looking through a bunch of pictures of it. Looks like the cold plate is offset from the center. The cutouts on the side look like they'll fit over the memory I'm using.

Here's a top down picture of my board from Zotac's Korean website.






I can't quite tell, but it looks like it'll just barely fit behind a PCIE card. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 30, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I decided to pull the trigger on that Akasa cooler after looking through a bunch of pictures of it. Looks like the cold plate is offset from the center. The cutouts on the side look like they'll fit over the memory I'm using.
> 
> Here's a top down picture of my board from Zotac's Korean website.
> 
> ...


Usually those low-profile coolers will provide clearances and setback measurements in the spec sheet. You’d just have to make measurements on your board to confirm. It might save you some trial and error.


----------



## ManGupta (Aug 31, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I decided to pull the trigger on that Akasa cooler after looking through a bunch of pictures of it. Looks like the cold plate is offset from the center. The cutouts on the side look like they'll fit over the memory I'm using.
> 
> Here's a top down picture of my board from Zotac's Korean website.
> 
> ...



What is the height of the pcie card you would be using?

Depending upon the height of pcie card this beefy (not a sff but still a top down design with a difference) may just fit. for $50 It compares (just a few degree less than) mighty coolers like Noctis D15 or Bequite Dark Rock Pro at half their price.












						Scythe Grand Kama Cross 3 CPU Cooler Review
					

Downdraft cooling is back in the Scythe Grand Kama Cross 3. Will it reign supreme in cooling, noise, or value?




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Edwired (Sep 1, 2019)

I could say noctua cp12 se14 would fit the board ya mentioned with no trouble it tall enough for plenty of clearance under the heatsink.

Any way been busy fiddling with the settings and gave windows 10 1903 a fresh install didnt bother installing any old drivers from asus website as i let windows 10 use it own drivers and i used nvidia latest driver for the gtx 1050 ti so far didnt really have much bsod as such only game crashing pointed to the gpu been pushed too far on core overclock so left it stock and just vram overclocked to 150mhz. Fairly silky smooth on dirt rally 2.0 with mixed settings high to med usually some games i do get an odd stutter from time to time that is to be expected

Overall cpu is running at 4.275ghz with llc enabled it peaking @ 1.304v during load and drop down o 1 288v idle, cpu gtl 0/2 0.650, cpu gtl 1/3 0.690, fsb 475, cpu pll 1.54, fsb term 1.34v, dram 2.26v, nb auto if set manually it black screen before the bios. It been doing well since temps are below 55/58c depending on load gpu barely hit 48c with the fan at 100% as i hacked the small area on the heatsink to allow more airflow to cool the vrm section on the gpu as it get fairly hot at times. I been putting the computer in sleep mode most of the time than the full shut down. Since then it been great uptime is 27 hours with no issue. Happy as larry


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2019)

ManGupta said:


> What is the height of the pcie card you would be using?
> 
> Depending upon the height of pcie card this beefy (not a sff but still a top down design with a difference) may just fit. for $50 It compares (just a few degree less than) mighty coolers like Noctis D15 or Bequite Dark Rock Pro at half their price.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a bit too tall for the case in question..


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 1, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I could say noctua cp12 se14 would fit the board ya mentioned with no trouble it tall enough for plenty of clearance under the heatsink.
> 
> Any way been busy fiddling with the settings and gave windows 10 1903 a fresh install didnt bother installing any old drivers from asus website as i let windows 10 use it own drivers and i used nvidia latest driver for the gtx 1050 ti so far didnt really have much bsod as such only game crashing pointed to the gpu been pushed too far on core overclock so left it stock and just vram overclocked to 150mhz. Fairly silky smooth on dirt rally 2.0 with mixed settings high to med usually some games i do get an odd stutter from time to time that is to be expected
> 
> Overall cpu is running at 4.275ghz with llc enabled it peaking @ 1.304v during load and drop down o 1 288v idle, cpu gtl 0/2 0.650, cpu gtl 1/3 0.690, fsb 475, cpu pll 1.54, fsb term 1.34v, dram 2.26v, nb auto if set manually it black screen before the bios. It been doing well since temps are below 55/58c depending on load gpu barely hit 48c with the fan at 100% as i hacked the small area on the heatsink to allow more airflow to cool the vrm section on the gpu as it get fairly hot at times. I been putting the computer in sleep mode most of the time than the full shut down. Since then it been great uptime is 27 hours with no issue. Happy as larry




hello ED

Did you get your case?


----------



## Edwired (Sep 2, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> hello ED
> 
> Did you get your case?


Well SAM no i didnt order any case lately as im sticking with nzxt phantom 530 case for now as i had to give my dad a few hundred euro to help him to buy a tricycle as he is suffering with Parkinson disease as you know his walking is getting worse so that will take more of my time during the day time


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 3, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Well SAM no i didnt order any case lately as im sticking with nzxt phantom 530 case for now as i had to give my dad a few hundred euro to help him to buy a tricycle as he is suffering with Parkinson disease as you know his walking is getting worse so that will take more of my time during the day time




I understand family is always important..  My dad passed in 1997 my mom is is 86 and in a assisted living facility..
My siblings all care only about themselves only.... So ive been doing all the important stuff she needs done ..Cant count on those 
that im  related to to help ..   but they will have their day   

Karma is a bitch !!!!    sorry sore subject matter


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 4, 2019)

Ran Geekbench 5 on my Plex server. It's still underclocked to 2.4GHz.






For comparison, my main rig got 1079 single and 5932 multi.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> For comparison, my main rig got 1079 single and 5932 multi.


That score should be higher for that CPU. Once you get that heatsink and bump the clocks back up to normal, it'll get the performance it should.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That should be higher for that CPU. Once you get that heatsink and bump the clocks back up to normal, it'll get the performance it should.


On that note, not sure what I should make of this...






Shipping status on the cooler hasn't changed at all since the 31st. Not sure if USPS is at fault, or if the seller is not doing something, or what. I fail to see why this seller would want to tarnish their solid reputation, so I'm leaning more toward it being USPS's problem.

It is supposed to arrive on the 10th. I guess we'll see what happens then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> On that note, not sure what I should make of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that before. It can be a number of problems from being lost/damaged/stolen/missing, torn label or even being sorted out on the wrong truck. USPS is like UPS/FedEx/DHL, crap happens. However, I prefer them because they get on the ball to solve problems faster. Give it a day or two and if nothing shows up in the tracker, ask the seller to look into it.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 4, 2019)

East Rochester.......20 minutes down the road from me.
I assume Frozen CPU? Their rep is hardly stellar.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 4, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> East Rochester.......20 minutes down the road from me.
> I assume Frozen CPU? Their rep is hardly stellar.


Yeah, that's it. We'll see how it goes.

Fortunately I've heard great things about eBay's buyer protection stuff in case this goes bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> East Rochester.......20 minutes down the road from me.
> I assume Frozen CPU? Their rep is hardly stellar.


I looked at their feedback and it looks good to me. Sure they've had a few issues over the years, but every seller does.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I looked at their feedback and it looks good to me. Sure they've had a few issues over the years, but every seller does.


LOL.
It's way deeper than that.
Google around Q1 of 2015. You'll find out what happened.
Same owner now, still a crook.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 5, 2019)

that just usually a bad scam if ya paid for something and it was never posted or something like that. usually the delivery update take a few days to pop up on the website happened to me one item took 3 weeks to come from the uk to ireland where it should have taken about 4 to 7 days that not including the weekend and bank holiday


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> LOL.
> It's way deeper than that.
> Google around Q1 of 2015. You'll find out what happened.
> Same owner now, still a crook.


Well, I can only go on experiences. My shop has purchased from them a few times, never a problem. Shipping was always quick and the products were perfect. That's why I recommended them instead of someone else. Not trying to be argumentative though.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Well, I can only go on experiences. Not trying to be argumentative though.


I know that. 

I just know the whole story because it's local to me.
Mark Friga will never see another penny of my money.


----------



## ManGupta (Sep 6, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I've never tried a Hackintosh but there's plenty of forums dedicated to it and have a vast list of all the hardware that will definitely work with it, *probably worth a look if building a solo PC for OSX and nothing else.*



If you intend to use *Final Cut Pro* (which costs $400 on apple store) for video editing, Hackintosh is the only option you have. 

The Virtual PC's Graphic Memory will be too insufficient for Video Editing.  

For everything else Virtualization will adequately serve your purpose.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 6, 2019)

hello all 

home from trip ..See all is well


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 7, 2019)

I contacted the seller about the delay and everything is sorted out now. The cooler is now in transit. 

I can only assume the seller forgot to send the item after I paid .


----------



## Edwired (Sep 9, 2019)

Just messing with the e5450 at the moment it seems to liking these voltages 1.304v/1.312v @ 4.32ghz while the ram is overclocked to 1153mhz @ 2.26v seems to hold up since i been playing resident evil 2 as it taxing the cpu heavy in places such as the underground car park i usually get there and run around for awhile to see what it does to the cpu, gpu, ram usage.

So far i havent stuffed high vcore into it yet as only one is dram voltage is already pumping 2.30v into the fully populated dimms due to dram over voltage according to dmm and bios input 2.26v. I have a idea where the nb voltage is at 1.42v in auto as dmm reported 1.44v cos 0.02 overvoltage


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Sep 10, 2019)

ManGupta said:


> If you intend to use *Final Cut Pro* (which costs $400 on apple store) for video editing, Hackintosh is the only option you have.
> 
> The Virtual PC's Graphic Memory will be too insufficient for Video Editing.
> 
> For everything else Virtualization will adequately serve your purpose.




I don't do any video editing but do have a lot of music projects done in Nuendo and Cubase that I'd like to try in Logic, emulation will be bad for latency but they're tracks that were already mastered so that shouldn't be a problem. I've been on Cubase since VST24 but never tried Logic in all those years, and when I actually had an iMac in the house I didn't really use it that much so never got round to trying a lot of stuff.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 10, 2019)

this mad looking


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 11, 2019)

Re purposing un needed parts ....Old z-400 with Xeon W3565 3.2 chip always runs a little warmer than most
didn't want invest any money on it  ( sits in den rarely used )  So I grabbed the Amd Wraith Cooler that came with my Ryzen Chip
modified the bracket to hold heat sink made a cross over connecter to go from HP 5pin to universal 4 pin design ..
and issue resolved ... Now a cool 31c at idle  52c under heavy load


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> Re purposing un needed parts ....Old z-400 with Xeon W3565 3.2 chip always runs a little warmer than most
> didn't want invest any money on it  ( sits in den rarely used )  So I grabbed the Amd Wraith Cooler that came with my Ryzen Chip
> modified the bracket to hold heat sink made a cross over connecter to go from HP 5pin to universal 4 pin design ..
> and issue resolved ... Now a cool 31c at idle  52c under heavy load


This would fit fit in very well in the Ghetto Mods thread. You should post this over there too! Very funny really, creative as well.








						Ghetto Mods
					

Post Your own or Found Ghetto / DIY style mods here:D  EXAMPLE : FOUND 3870X2




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 12, 2019)

New update with the never ending story that is the CPU cooler for my Xeon build...

..it still hasn't arrived. The USPS estimate was September 10th. According to tracking, it was still in New York yesterday, and the last update (from midnight today) says "in transit to next facility". 

At this point, I'm about ready to try to cancel this order and just get something through Amazon. I'm an eBay noob, so I'm not sure if I should contact the seller to cancel the order and get a refund, or go directly to eBay or PayPal and have them do it. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> New update with the never ending story that is the CPU cooler for my Xeon build...
> 
> ..it still hasn't arrived. The USPS estimate was September 10th. According to tracking, it was still in New York yesterday, and the last update (from midnight today) says "in transit to next facility".
> 
> ...


You got some bad luck. Reach out to the seller again. Ask for a refund and lets try a different seller.

You may wish to look at this one. It's similar in design and can also handle the CPU in question;








						Portable Pocket Handheld AM FM Radio Receiver Player Stereo Sound Pointer Design  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Portable Pocket Handheld AM FM Radio Receiver Player Stereo Sound Pointer Design at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Edwired (Sep 12, 2019)

I know the feeling that why we got to use the ruler to figure these heatsink measurements before buying nothing worse when ya get bad sellers selling duds


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I know the feeling that why we got to use the ruler to figure these heatsink measurements before buying nothing worse when ya get bad sellers selling duds


It's not so much a dud as it simply didn't get delivered on time. Shipping delays happen..


----------



## Edwired (Sep 12, 2019)

True


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 12, 2019)

Cooler finally got to my home town in Arizona. Hopefully it arrives today. I think I'll try to request the shipping cost ($8) to be refunded.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 12, 2019)

i saw the cooler it looks tiny lol


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2019)

I hope to see some pictures of this cooler... Sounds like a rare unit!!


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2019)

The cooler finally arrived two days late.
















You'd think it was made for this board...











The clearance between the GPU and the cooler is very tight, but it fits.






With the drive sleds installed and the cables "managed".






The finished build.

With the stock cooler, I had to underclock the X3470 to 2.4GHz and put a -0.1v Vcore offset. Even then, temperatures would reach into the mid to high 70s.

With this new cooler, and the X3470 at its stock speed (still undervolted), it gets into the high 60s under a transcoding load. Much better.

Unfortunately this cooler is much louder when the system is under load. Oh well.

Will run some more tests with it.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 13, 2019)

I almost bought that cooler for a Ryzen 2400G in a half-height mini-ITX case. It's a monster! I do like how it appears to cool pretty much the entire board at the same time.


----------



## erek (Sep 13, 2019)

i own a Xeon









						Intel Xeon E5 2699 v3 @ 3505.45 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[ctmsix] Validated Dump by erek (2019-09-13 03:14:49) - MB: Asus X99-DELUXE - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> The finished build.
> 
> With the stock cooler, I had to underclock the X3470 to 2.4GHz and put a -0.1v Vcore offset. Even then, temperatures would reach into the mid to high 70s.
> 
> ...


So glad it worked out for you! When the shipping troubles happened I felt like you might have a bad time at my advice. How does it run at stock voltage with a slight OC? Have you tried or do you care to?


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> So glad it worked out for you! When the shipping troubles happened I felt like you might have a bad time at my advice. How does it run at stock voltage with a slight OC? Have you tried or do you care to?


Not gonna overclock the chip on this board (The VRMs don't have heatsinks). Even with the undervolt, I've seen it turbo up to 3.4 GHz. It handled video streaming fine with the underclock, I'm sure it could handle multiple streams now.

Here are some benchmark updates (and temps)...










Geekbench 5: 593 single, 2191 multi.

Geekbench 4: 2754 single, 8949 multi


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2019)

erek said:


> i own a Xeon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 of these would be lovely in my two R730's I have at home...  Crunching city!!   Very nice CPU


----------



## Edwired (Sep 14, 2019)

Broken my personal record peaked at 1.320v temps on the cores hit peaked 65c and below


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice clocks on that.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 14, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice clocks on that.


Yeah thanks poor cpu dont know what it hit with lol just at the moment im trying to do the balancing act on it where some applications crashes it looks like moce vcore is needed i havent gone past the safe 1.35v yet it just the weather is abit on the warm side at the moment. As everything is air cooled in my case. Had a old galaxy gt 9600 took it apart to use the gpu blower style and abit of tape and cardboard to make a air ram to bring more fresh air toward the northbridge heatsink as it was getting warm with 2 small fans blowing air as it was getting the heated air from the cpu heatsink


----------



## Edwired (Sep 16, 2019)

This just gave me a great idea for extra cooling might get a couple of these desktop tower fans and make a rack to fit them together and wire them all together to get more cold air into the case


----------



## Edwired (Sep 18, 2019)

Busted my previous record but it went pretty unstable at this point


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 19, 2019)

This week on my Plex server build...

I determined that the fan that came with the Akasa Nero LX was too loud, so I swapped it out for one of my Arctic F12 fans.







This fan not only spins slower, but it's nearly silent and moves more air.






The stock mounting hardware proved to be really annoying, so I used a technique from this thread, and it was much easier.

CPU temperatures while encoding video are about the same, but it's much quieter now.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2019)

Well.....just to confess to you guys....After 1 month of using parallelly Ryzen 1700 and my old Xeon I decide to sell Zen platform and actually even earn few bucks....Don't have anything bad to said about Zen   but all in all with my RX 480 in gaming is literally no gains and FPS are more or less the same as my OC X58 old 6 core.....Sure in editing is different story but not such a big deal if I wait a min or two....


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Sep 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> This week on my Plex server build...
> I determined that the fan that came with the Akasa Nero LX was too loud, so I swapped it out for one of my Arctic F12 fans.



All praise the humble, yet mighty zip tie, saviour of many a situation.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 25, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well.....just to confess to you guys....After 1 month of using parallelly Ryzen 1700 and my old Xeon I decide to sell Zen platform and actually even earn few bucks....Don't have anything bad to said about Zen   but all in all with my RX 480 in gaming is literally no gains and FPS are more or less the same as my OC X58 old 6 core.....Sure in editing is different story but not such a big deal if I wait a min or two....


There’s much to be said about “good enough” computing, especially if you’re keeping old components in service and out of the e-waste bin.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 25, 2019)

Well said there i couldnt come up with a better say


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well.....just to confess to you guys....After 1 month of using parallelly Ryzen 1700 and my old Xeon I decide to sell Zen platform and actually even earn few bucks....Don't have anything bad to said about Zen   but all in all with my RX 480 in gaming is literally no gains and FPS are more or less the same as my OC X58 old 6 core.....Sure in editing is different story but not such a big deal if I wait a min or two....


Weird. I think the limiting factor in that built was the RX480 but that's just my take..


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird. I think the limiting factor in that built was the RX480 but that's just my take..


Ohh yeah sure totally RX 480 IS the limiting factor and I am not saying that I am surprised,I didnt expect any gains with Ryzen at all in games but honestly some games even works few FPS better with Xeon.....I am sure that this Xeon can max out and not bottleneck even Gtx 1070 or Amd Vega 56/64.....don't get me wrong I didn't buy Ryzen because I wanted to change my PC....It was a deal that I could not pass....so I just tested it and then I was considering to flip it or keep it.....well I flip it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ohh yeah sure totally RX 480 IS the limiting factor and I am not saying that I am surprised,I didnt expect any gains with Ryzen at all in games but honestly some games even works few FPS better with Xeon.....I am sure that this Xeon can max out and not bottleneck even Gtx 1070 or Amd Vega 56/64.....don't get me wrong I didn't buy Ryzen because I wanted to change my PC....It was a deal that I could not pass....so I just tested it and then I was considering to flip it or keep it.....well I flip it


Oh yeah, of course. I have a 2080 in a Dell T3500 with a Xeon X5680 and it runs great. The 2080 is being bottlenecked by the Xeon, but only just. Depends on the game. If it were me, I'd keep the Ryzen and get a new GPU.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh yeah, of course. I have a 2080 in a Dell T3500 with a Xeon X5680 and it runs great. The 2080 is being bottlenecked by the Xeon, but only just. Depends on the game. If it were me, I'd keep the Ryzen and get a new GPU.


For me personally honestly no need for it yet and even if I decide to go for Ryzen I will go for Zen 2(IPC is way faster) if I find some good deal again....I even now thinking about some X79 but only IF I can find good quality mobo for decent price....


----------



## Susquehannock (Sep 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh yeah, of course. I have a 2080 in a Dell T3500 with a Xeon X5680 and it runs great. The 2080 is being bottlenecked by the Xeon, but only just. Depends on the game. If it were me, I'd keep the Ryzen and get a new GPU.


Definitely much to be said for good enough. My Dell Tx500s do all I ask of them just fine ... so far. Nice to know the 2080 is an option for these. Wondering if anyone has tried 5700 XT in them. Figure one more upgrade above my RX 480s will hold me off for another couple years until DDR5 systems are widely available. Decided long ago I was going to skip DDR4 all together.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 25, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> Definitely much to be said for good enough. My Dell Tx500s do all I ask of them just fine ... so far. Nice to know the 2080 is an option for these. Wondering if anyone has tried 5700 XT in them. Figure one more upgrade above my RX 480s will hold me off for another couple years until DDR5 systems are widely available. Decided long ago I was going to skip DDR4 all together.


Really depend on speed of your 6 core Xeon if is it OC or not....If you ask me 4,2Ghz-4,5Ghz on these chips should be enough to push maximum even on GTX 1070 or Vega 56/64 I believe it will bottleneck for a few FPS on 1080p with 2070 or 5700 but if you playing on 4k or 1440p there will be just perfectly fine........


----------



## Susquehannock (Sep 25, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Really depend on speed of your 6 core Xeon if is it OC or not....If you ask me 4,2Ghz-4,5Ghz on these chips should be enough to push maximum even on GTX 1070 or Vega 56/64 I believe it will bottleneck for a few FPS on 1080p with 2070 or 5700 but if you playing on 4k or 1440p there will be just perfectly fine........


These Dell are decidedly overclock unfriendly. If not for changing multi in TS or XTU this w3680  would be stuck at 3.3ghz instead of 4.0ghz. I use a large plasma business monitor at 1080p. Most looking forward to Doom Eternal. Being that game is Vulkan only, and well optimized for it, my thinking is the AMD cards will enjoy an even bigger performance boost in that title than they did with Vulkan in Doom 2016. Should be interesting.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 25, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> These Dell are decidedly overclock unfriendly. If not for changing multi in TS or XTU this w3680  would be stuck at 3.3ghz instead of 4.0ghz. I use a large plasma business monitor at 1080p. Most looking forward to Doom Eternal. Being that game is Vulkan only, and well optimized for it, my thinking is the AMD cards will enjoy an even bigger performance boost in that title than they did with Vulkan in Doom 2016. Should be interesting.


Yeah I agree about Vulkan also it utilize so much better multicore CPU's even if they work on lower frequency...check this here:










at 5:41 benchmark starts with Strange Brigade that is done in Vulkan and as you can see Xeon E5-2658 V3(2,2Ghz Boost 2,9Ghz) is going neck to neck with the 9900k(5Ghz) in same scenes even few FPS better which is incredible especially because before that game we could see that 9900k is clearly dominating in other games as expected ....BTW GPU used for benchmarking is GTX 2070


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Love that video   It's amazing to see the differences between DirectX and Vulkan...  What's even more amazing is the sheer difference in clock speed which seems to matter nothing whatsoever when running Vulkan..

So when are they going to start running Vulkan over DirectX??......  That will be a great day imo.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Really depend on speed of your 6 core Xeon if is it OC or not....If you ask me 4,2Ghz-4,5Ghz on these chips should be enough to push maximum even on GTX 1070 or Vega 56/64 I believe it will bottleneck for a few FPS on 1080p with 2070 or 5700 but if you playing on 4k or 1440p there will be just perfectly fine........


I'm not OCing. Dell's don't allow it.



phill said:


> So when are they going to start running Vulkan over DirectX??...... That will be a great day imo.....


Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not OCing. Dell's don't allow it.
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice?



I wish Dell's did allow overclocking, my servers would be more fun to play with CB then!!  !!

I seriously see no reason why that shouldn't happen to be honest??  Such is life that the Nvidia cards would be slower and the 5Ghz all cored 9900KS++++++ or whatever it's called wouldn't be needed so much..  Maybe that's the reasoning behind it?....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 26, 2019)

phill said:


> I wish Dell's did allow overclocking, my servers would be more fun to play with CB then!!  !!
> 
> I seriously see no reason why that shouldn't happen to be honest??  Such is life that the Nvidia cards would be slower and the 5Ghz all cored 9900KS++++++ or whatever it's called wouldn't be needed so much..  Maybe that's the reasoning behind it?....


On all your question answer is very simple........$GREED FOR MONEY$........


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> On all your question answer is very simple........$GREED FOR MONEY$........



Sadly that does seem to be the nub of the problem....


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 26, 2019)

I dunno, these companies have to keep advancing, and it’s not as easy as it once was. If they were still producing the same chips as 10 years ago, people would be really mad. Look how long it took for AMD to catch up. We all don’t need the best anymore, much like with smartphones, and we aren’t exactly forced to upgrade.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 26, 2019)

Intel Xeon W3550 Here. Used for work stuff.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 27, 2019)

This is definitely a story of being in the right place at the right time.
Nobody was interested in a listing of four Slot 2 Xeons, so I managed to do a deal for US$40 including shipping.
The actual price of the Xeons was a small fraction of that lol


----------



## Edwired (Sep 27, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is definitely a story of being in the right place at the right time.
> Nobody was interested in a listing of four Slot 2 Xeons, so I managed to do a deal for US$40 including shipping.
> The actual price of the Xeons was a small fraction of that lol
> 
> ...


That where it made in kildare in ireland i think damn im proud to be irish lol

It's What's Inside that Counts at *Intel Ireland
Intel Ireland's* Leixlip campus, *located* in County Kildare, began operations in 1989.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is definitely a story of being in the right place at the right time.
> Nobody was interested in a listing of four Slot 2 Xeons, so I managed to do a deal for US$40 including shipping.
> The actual price of the Xeons was a small fraction of that lol
> 
> ...


What are you planning for them? Found a pair of dual slot2 boards? Would make for a pair of great retroXP systems. You will need slimline/low profile fans for them.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 28, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> What are you planning for them? Found a pair of dual slot2 boards? Would make for a pair of great retroXP systems. You will need slimline/low profile fans for them.



Definitely going to hold on to them and keep an eye out for a dual or quad slot 2 motherboard. That'll be a long-term side project though, obviously they're super rare.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 28, 2019)

I never owned a slocket system. I didn't even know there were Xeons that ran on that platform, but I guess it makes sense since it was all about the cache. My college roommate had a PII 233MHz Gateway_2000_ though. It was pretty crazy to open the case and see that big chip and heatsink on them. So those are 500MHz Xeons?


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought I had a bit of a better reason to post in here again, I found a few Xeon's laying about 






Here's a few more pics 





64Gbs of lovely ECC DDR3 





I upgraded the bios so it would take the V2 CPUs....













Just testing with some Windows 10 at the moment, making sure it all works   When I get the other heatsink through from my good friend @TheMadDutchDude I'll be seeing how 20C and 40T gets along 

And sadly as I didn't read the model numbers correctly I had two 8C 8T CPUs...  I'm hoping they can go back but 





I couldn't resist    Oh and here's just some more lunacy...





What's better than 2 12C 24T CPUs??

You guessed it.....





4 12C 24T CPUs  
Two of these will make it over to me in the UK but two might get sold on..  My good friend might have to sell on but we'll see 

I hope the pics are good enough for the thread


----------



## natr0n (Sep 28, 2019)

Ever since my backup nic got fried and usb wifi is meh,so been using the xeon system 24/7. I cant go back to the 2600k. Horsepower is awesome.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 28, 2019)

I never owned a slocket system. I didn't even know there were Xeons that ran on that platform, but I guess it makes sense since it was all about the cache. My college roommate had a PII 233MHz Gateway_2000_ though. It was pretty crazy to open the case and see that big chip and heatsink on them. So those are 500MHz Xeons?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Definitely going to hold on to them and keep an eye out for a dual or quad slot 2 motherboard. That'll be a long-term side project though, obviously they're super rare.


I've never actually seen a quad Slot2 board before. Duals popup on ebay from time to time, example;





						Dell 00024048 Precision motherboard for Dual Slot 2 Xeon processors. 5PCI, 1ISA,  for sale online
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dell 00024048 Precision motherboard for Dual Slot 2 Xeon processors. 5PCI, 1ISA, at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 5, 2019)

How are those scalable chips? Been looking at the scalable silver for a new home lab.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 10, 2019)

It been pretty quiet here did somebody's xeon system blow up yet?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 11, 2019)

Edwired said:


> It been pretty quiet here did somebody's xeon system blow up yet?



Well I asked about those scalable chips but nobody seemed to care


----------



## Edwired (Oct 11, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Well I asked about those scalable chips but nobody seemed to care


I know the feeling sometime people dont have the answer to the question


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Well I asked about those scalable chips but nobody seemed to care



I'm going to be really daft at this point and ask, what are scalable chips??


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Oct 13, 2019)

I think it's a load of extra hardware functions for AI, data center and HPC uses, AVX has a couple extra functions over standard Xeons too - there's a breakdown in a couple of the links below.






						Intel Xeon Scalable - What you need to know - Thinkmate
					

Our guide on Intel's biggest data center launch in a decade.




					www.thinkmate.com
				











						The Intel Second Generation Xeon Scalable: Cascade Lake, Now with Up To 56-Cores and Optane!
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Quick list without opening links:

Most of the mid-range processors have more cores for the same price
Frequency has increased in almost all processors
L3 has increased in most mid-range processors
Faster DDR4 is supported
More DRAM is supported across the stack
Optane DRAM is supported on almost all Gold/Platinum SKUs
New CPU configurations optimized for specific markets
Speed Select Technology for Cloud Deployments
New ‘Cascade Lake-AP’ Platinum 9200 family, up to 56 cores and 400W per socket
Enhanced Spectre and Meltdown Mitigations
New AVX-512 VNNI instructions for Emerging Workloads


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I think it's a load of extra hardware functions for AI, data center and HPC uses, AVX has a couple extra functions over standard Xeons too - there's a breakdown in a couple of the links below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I get you   The Xeon equivalent of X299


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

Anyone else had experiences with the Xeon L5420? Mine isn't overclocked and runs at ~65C idle and touches 90C during a Cinebench run. I tried different coolers to make sure it wasn't a thermal contact issue, but nope, it just seems to be running terrible despite the 50W TDP. Not sure what the deal is.

The X3363 for comparison has an 80W TDP and idles in the high 40s with a max of almost 80. Performs better, too.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

I've got a few of the L5640's and they run very cool..  Even when running 100% loaded with World Grid Computing they struggled to hit 40C in my EVGA SR-2 system..  

When it's actually saying those temps, can you feel a lot of heat coming off the heatsink or anything like that?  What coolers are you using with the CPU?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

phill said:


> I've got a few of the L5640's and they run very cool..  Even when running 100% loaded with World Grid Computing they struggled to hit 40C in my EVGA SR-2 system..
> 
> When it's actually saying those temps, can you feel a lot of heat coming off the heatsink or anything like that?  What coolers are you using with the CPU?



Stock Intel heatsinks, they do the job. All my thermal numbers are while using those coolers.
It's _possible_ that it's just bad seating, but I'll need to set up another test bench to verify.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

I was just wondering if the sensor on the CPU was acting up?  I don't think it would be unheard of.  If my little Googling is correct, it's a 771 socket, so it could be something in the socket??  Have you tested another CPU in there or anything like that?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

phill said:


> I was just wondering if the sensor on the CPU was acting up?  I don't think it would be unheard of.  If my little Googling is correct, it's a 771 socket, so it could be something in the socket??  Have you tested another CPU in there or anything like that?



Believe it or not, I think this CPU has an issue with the internal IHS solder. I tested all the different configurations, even holding a tower cooler down by hand to check the contact, but all the core temperatures read consistently high and the cooler doesn't get hot. No question now that it's faulty.
I may try breaking it open with the vice to see what I find, for science. It only cost 6 USD so it's no big loss.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Sounds like a definite option and way forward as well 

Please let us know your findings


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 30, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Believe it or not, I think this CPU has an issue with the internal IHS solder. I tested all the different configurations, even holding a tower cooler down by hand to check the contact, but all the core temperatures read consistently high and the cooler doesn't get hot. No question now that it's faulty.
> I may try breaking it open with the vice to see what I find, for science. It only cost 6 USD so it's no big loss.



There is a chance that these 771 chips are not even soldered. From my findings, in such a case the TIM underneath the IHS is very brittle and dry due to the age of the CPU. It _could _be that this paste cracked, due to thermal stress or from dropping it. Maybe someone even did a delid and resealed it but did a poor job on the paste. 
Either way, I´d be very interested to see what´s underneath, please let us know


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> There is a chance that these 771 chips are not even soldered. From my findings, in such a case the TIM underneath the IHS is very brittle and dry due to the age of the CPU. It _could _be that this paste cracked, due to thermal stress or from dropping it. Maybe someone even did a delid and resealed it but did a poor job on the paste.
> Either way, I´d be very interested to see what´s underneath, please let us know



Looks like it wasn't soldered, so I've learned something new today. It came apart pretty easy. The TIM looks shiny and it's super tacky, not sure what it is though.
For giggles I cleaned up all the parts with a razor blade and put it together with some cheap GD900 (not a great internal thermal paste, but anyway).
Hardly made a difference though, the new thermals are pretty much the same.

EDIT: Picture...



Spoiler: Delidded Xeon


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 30, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Looks like it wasn't soldered, so I've learned something new today. It came apart pretty easy. The TIM looks shiny and it's super tacky, not sure what it is though.
> For giggles I cleaned up all the parts with a razor blade and put it together with some cheap GD900 (not a great internal thermal paste, but anyway).
> Hardly made a difference though, the new thermals are pretty much the same.
> 
> ...



Oh that is definitly a soldered chip! Sorry to hear that thermals did not improve much.

Did you completly remove the indium solder from the die and IHS? It´s best to have very shiny surfaces before applying paste and putting the lid back on. Did you remove the black glue around the sides too? This glue can cause height problems where the IHS does not make good contact with the die.

Alternativly you can try to carefully run direct die if you know the cooler and mainboard fit without shorting anything or hitting caps around the socket. Just be very careful if you try, you will need to remove the lever-mechanism of the socket. This way you would know if maybe the sensors are reporting wrong temps or if the trouble comes from something else 

EDIT: I have a thread about delidding soldered chips, if you want to see how I treated mine: CLICK ME


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Oh that is definitly a soldered chip! Sorry to hear that thermals did not improve much.
> 
> Did you completly remove the indium solder from the die and IHS? It´s best to have very shiny surfaces before applying paste and putting the lid back on. Did you remove the black glue around the sides too? This glue can cause height problems where the IHS does not make good contact with the die.
> 
> ...



That's solder? No way! I assumed that solder will rip the silicon apart if you try to delid it. Well there you go, now I'm doubting if that holds any truth at all.
And yeah I cleaned off all the IHS glue, I've done delidding before. Never dared to touch a soldered chip though so this is new to me.


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 30, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> That's solder? No way! I assumed that solder will rip the silicon apart if you try to delid it. Well there you go, now I'm doubting if that holds any truth at all.
> And yeah I cleaned off all the IHS glue, I've done delidding before. Never dared to touch a soldered chip though so this is new to me.


Yes that is indium solder, very soft metal. Because it is so soft it does not rip the silicon apart if you do it right. Like you did with the vice, you can just apply pressure at a very flat angle and push it off. As long as you keep the angle flat and don´t use sudden force (like using a screwdriver and a hammer to pry it off) you can delid many soldered chips without using heat. I´ve done this 4x with a vice so far and all CPU´s survived.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 30, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Anyone else had experiences with the Xeon L5420? Mine isn't overclocked and runs at ~65C idle and touches 90C during a Cinebench run. I tried different coolers to make sure it wasn't a thermal contact issue, but nope, it just seems to be running terrible despite the 50W TDP. Not sure what the deal is.
> 
> The X3363 for comparison has an 80W TDP and idles in the high 40s with a max of almost 80. Performs better, too.


Dont forget there was the tjmax offset in those 771 xeon listed here

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified) 
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C 
L7445 80°C 
X54xx series 85°C 
E54xx series 85°C 
L5408 95°C 
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C 
X33xx 95°C 
L3360 90°C 
X33xx series 95°C 
L3360 90°C 

Download hwinfo64 and see if the difference shown between hwmonitor and hwinfo64. as the tjmax on the xeon e5450 i have is 85c at the moment it fairly cold here it 7c outside and the coldest core reading was 7c on core 2 for some reason core 1 seems to have a stuck sensor as it stayed at 23c all day overrall i had max temp 38c the other day. but if i add more vcore the core temp goes up as normal with the rest of the temp sensors



Dinnercore said:


> Yes that is indium solder, very soft metal. Because it is so soft it does not rip the silicon apart if you do it right. Like you did with the vice, you can just apply pressure at a very flat angle and push it off. As long as you keep the angle flat and don´t use sudden force (like using a screwdriver and a hammer to pry it off) you can delid many soldered chips without using heat. I´ve done this 4x with a vice so far and all CPU´s survived.


I say abit of butane torch and vice would work as you soften the solder and the glue the same time but dont torch it for long as i did that once time and the die came away with the ihs.

Bonus tip is to lap the ihs until it flat with the heatsink as some have the inward bow or outward bow in the ihs as some would cause weird reading in the temperature


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Dont forget there was the tjmax offset in those 771 xeon listed here
> 
> 45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
> E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
> ...



I noticed these Xeons can sometimes have temperature reading issues. Some cores can read lower than others. My suspicion was that the sensors have just gone out of spec from long term use, either that or the outer cores in the chip layout don't get good heat dissipation. Depends on how the physical cores are numbered.


----------



## Grog6 (Oct 30, 2019)

If there's solder on the chip, and you put HS compound on top, you'll get terrible temperatures.

The indium solder is so jagged on a microscopic scale, that it doesn't make good contact.

Scraping it off with a razor blade until you get to the die, and then lapping it with 1000 or 2000 grit wet-or-dry emery cloth will make a nice difference.

I didn't realize there was a Xeon version of the Pentium D chips.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 7, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> If there's solder on the chip, and you put HS compound on top, you'll get terrible temperatures.
> 
> The indium solder is so jagged on a microscopic scale, that it doesn't make good contact.
> 
> ...



That's definitely the proper way of doing it, but for a CPU performing this poorly even the most amazing thermal compound isn't going to reduce the temperatures much. I'd be interested to see temperatures with direct mounting on the exposed die although I don't have the ability to mount a cooler like that.

I actually got a refund on the dud chip because the seller had sent the wrong stepping to begin with. That's probably not the true cause of the high temps, but it means I can order a new L5420 SLBBR from a different seller and see what the new one is like.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 18, 2019)

Sometimes it's mind-boggling what other people throw away. I picked up this 32" 1080p Samsung TV from the side of the road and it works perfectly fine, not even any dead pixels. Doesn't have a remote, but that's no biggie. Perfect screen for the Xeon machines with all the auxiliary inputs.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 18, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Looks like it wasn't soldered, so I've learned something new today. It came apart pretty easy. The TIM looks shiny and it's super tacky, not sure what it is though.
> For giggles I cleaned up all the parts with a razor blade and put it together with some cheap GD900 (not a great internal thermal paste, but anyway).
> Hardly made a difference though, the new thermals are pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


That yellow color on the under side of the heat spreader is gold plating.

The iodium solder doesn't adhered to the nickel plated copper without the gold plating.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 18, 2019)

The new L5420 SLBBR arrived (from a different supplier) and the thermal performance is identical. Idle is in the low 60C range.
Seems like these chips are a bust so I'll revert back to an E5450 or X3363, they seem to perform much better in every respect.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The new L5420 SLBBR arrived (from a different supplier) and the thermal performance is identical. Idle is in the low 60C range.
> Seems like these chips are a bust so I'll revert back to an E5450 or X3363, they seem to perform much better in every respect.



Have you the choice of a change of motherboard at all??


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 18, 2019)

I got on Ebay a Xeon X5650 for a super low price . Gonna be my second Xeon . I wonder how much i can push it with my Archon cooler .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I got on Ebay a Xeon X5650 for a super low price . Gonna be my second Xeon . I wonder how much i can push it with my Archon cooler .


A bit of advice, they tend to like their BCLK at 201mhz or 202mhz instead of an even 200. The system multipliers are easy to manage in this range though. On the unlikely chance that the CPU can't do that BCLK, the 167mhz or 168mhz range will also keep the system multi's easy.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 18, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I got on Ebay a Xeon X5650 for a super low price . Gonna be my second Xeon . I wonder how much i can push it with my Archon cooler .


Depend how good is your Mobo + if you win CPU lottery with that X5650,most of them can easily hit 4Ghz and some can go all the way up to 4,5Gz and even beyond that with liquid cooling....tho' not sure how good is your cooler but I am sure you will reach 3.8Ghz-4Ghz without problems.....GL


----------



## Edwired (Nov 18, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Sometimes it's mind-boggling what other people throw away. I picked up this 32" 1080p Samsung TV from the side of the road and it works perfectly fine, not even any dead pixels. Doesn't have a remote, but that's no biggie. Perfect screen for the Xeon machines with all the auxiliary inputs.
> 
> View attachment 136839


Had the similar tv before great sound out of that.
Must be the motherboard giving out temp reading had the same problem on a foxconn board where the temp offset is way off.
My e5450 on 3.74ghz at 1.176v max temps never reached 40c on full load since the weather here in ireland is real cold like below 5c. The core 1/2 went to 8c where core 0 stuck on 23c and core 4 18c all this on the lowest core temp reading


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Have you the choice of a change of motherboard at all??





Edwired said:


> Had the similar tv before great sound out of that.
> Must be the motherboard giving out temp reading had the same problem on a foxconn board where the temp offset is way off.
> My e5450 on 3.74ghz at 1.176v max temps never reached 40c on full load since the weather here in ireland is real cold like below 5c. The core 1/2 went to 8c where core 0 stuck on 23c and core 4 18c all this on the lowest core temp reading



Yeah I initially thought that it might be a motherboard power delivery issue or something, it's a cheapie Gigabyte G31M-ES2L. But I swapped it into my P35-DS3P system (currently running E5450 and tower cooler) and got similar thermal results.

I had a dig online and other users report similar temperatures. There's an Intel datasheet for this Xeon series of chips. Section 6 has tables of allowable Tcase thermals in relation to CPU power draw and it does show allowable temps significantly higher for the L54XX chips:



			https://www.intel.com/assets/PDF/datasheet/318589.pdf
		


It seems like higher temps are actually normal for these "low power" Xeons.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 19, 2019)

It maybe the tjmax value is isnt sitting correctly on Gigabyte G31M-ES2L as it just the way it reporting. I always thought the lower powered xeon have lower temps than e5450 series

As listed here you have to set the tjmax value

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified) 
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C 
L7445 80°C 
X54xx series 85°C 
E54xx series 85°C 
L5408 95°C 
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C 
X33xx 95°C 
L3360 90°C 
X33xx series 95°C 
L3360 90°C.

Mind me asking what hardware monitoring software you using?


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That yellow color on the under side of the heat spreader is gold plating.
> 
> The iodium solder doesn't adhered to the nickel plated copper without the gold plating.



Hey, FYI NOTHING sticks to a nickel surface without some serious flux; it's like trying to solder to stainless. Stainless is mostly nickel, so...

If it's plating, I'd lap it off where you want to make thermal contact, Nickel is a pitiful heat conductor.

I lapped my thermalright 120 TRUE black nickel plated tower cooler; It gave me almost 2 degrees. (I only lapped the contact patch, lol)

The flux I use for soldering to nickel will probably eat a hole in a die.       It says clearly "Not for electronics... "


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> The flux I use for soldering to nickel will probably eat a hole in a die.  It says clearly "Not for electronics... "


That just means it's a strong flux which can corrode certain electronic parts. A through cleaning with IPA will negate this problem. The key is to not leave any of that flux on the soldered electronic part.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Yeah I initially thought that it might be a motherboard power delivery issue or something, it's a cheapie Gigabyte G31M-ES2L. But I swapped it into my P35-DS3P system (currently running E5450 and tower cooler) and got similar thermal results.
> 
> I had a dig online and other users report similar temperatures. There's an Intel datasheet for this Xeon series of chips. Section 6 has tables of allowable Tcase thermals in relation to CPU power draw and it does show allowable temps significantly higher for the L54XX chips:
> 
> ...



I was just wondering if it was the sensor possibly that might have been causing issues if it was motherboard based, otherwise..  It's a shame they are so hot or appear that way, all of the Xeon's I've used seem to have very low temps..  I thought that was one of the things for having a Xeon was the low temps?? lol  Oh well


----------



## Edwired (Nov 19, 2019)

I reckon some boards have botched temp offset. I had Asus p5q pro, deluxe, and premium show exact low temp on the e5450 it been touch wood since. But had to retire the pro was not up to the task for overclocking and same for premium it suffered broken pins in the 775 socket. As using Asus p5q deluxe it been solid but with minor hiccip with Ethernet cutting out once in while


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 20, 2019)

phill said:


> I was just wondering if it was the sensor possibly that might have been causing issues if it was motherboard based, otherwise..  It's a shame they are so hot or appear that way, all of the Xeon's I've used seem to have very low temps..  I thought that was one of the things for having a Xeon was the low temps?? lol  Oh well



Well, for comparison I swapped in my spare E5450 today and it runs great. Idle on all cores is at 40C and they increase to the high 60's during a Cinebench run. So the E5450 temperature under a full rendering load is not much higher than the L5420 at idle, plus you're also getting 20% better performance with the increased clock speed. Bizarre.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2019)

As hwinfo64 set the correct tjmax im idling 23 10 10 18 on my e5450 since core 1 and 4 have stuck temp sensor but when it get busy the temp goes up from there i played dirt rally 2 max temps i got for an hour us 31 24 28 32


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 20, 2019)

Edwired said:


> As hwinfo64 set the correct tjmax im idling 23 10 10 18 on my e5450 since core 1 and 4 have stuck temp sensor but when it get busy the temp goes up from there i played dirt rally 2 max temps i got for an hour us 31 24 28 32



It's odd you say that, because my E5450 (possibly even both of them....can't remember) has a similar issue. There's always one core that reads about 5 degrees higher than the rest.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Well, for comparison I swapped in my spare E5450 today and it runs great. Idle on all cores is at 40C and they increase to the high 60's during a Cinebench run. So the E5450 temperature under a full rendering load is not much higher than the L5420 at idle, plus you're also getting 20% better performance with the increased clock speed. Bizarre.



Ironic as well considering that the L range of Xeon's I believe are the low power models, so they should run cooler and use less power at the same time    I'd really like to get some time with my X5675's and see how well they do


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 20, 2019)

Today the Xeon x5650 arrived . I installed it and did some stability tests at it goes right away very well at 4.2Ghz but i had to put the Vcore to 1.281 .
I tried 4.4Ghz but is not stable if i don't push more voltage . I don't wanna dare to go into 1.3 with the V core .
But i think 4.2Ghz is good enough for being under Air . 
I will do some Cpuz screens and some other tests .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Today the Xeon x5650 arrived . I installed it and did some stability tests at it goes right away very well at 4.2Ghz but i had to put the Vcore to 1.281 .


Very cool!


Capitan Harlock said:


> I don't wanna dare to go into 1.3 with the V core .


Very wise. However it should be noted that that Intel's VID spec states a max of 1.35 safe voltage.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				



So you can likely push to 1.3125 or even 1.3275 without danger but you should consider that your ceiling.


Capitan Harlock said:


> But i think 4.2Ghz is good enough for being under Air .


True, 4.2 is a solid OC.



Capitan Harlock said:


> I will do some Cpuz screens and some other tests .


Show us screen shots..


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

This is CPUZ and Cinebench R20 . 



I don't know but seems very low as a score or is CinebenchR20 being too heavy compared to R15.
Edit : Seems that on R15 is even lower


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> or is CinebenchR20 being too heavy compared to R15.


It is a more beefy benchmark. However, you should be getting a bit better score.. Try 4.4@1.3125v


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is a more beefy benchmark. However, you should be getting a bit better score.. Try 4.4@1.3125v





Capitan Harlock said:


> This is CPUZ and Cinebench R20 .
> View attachment 137138
> I don't know but seems very low as a score or is CinebenchR20 being too heavy compared to R15.
> Edit : Seems that on R15 is even lower
> View attachment 137139



If you could show the ram timings, that might help a little more   There's something else I can't remember what it is at the moment, but I believe it's on the same tab..  Cache speed??  Something like that


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is a more beefy benchmark. However, you should be getting a bit better score.. Try 4.4@1.3125v


I will try tomorrow .
Still seems strange that the scores are so low .
I hope it does better at 4.4  .


phill said:


> If you could show the ram timings, that might help a little more   There's something else I can't remember what it is at the moment, but I believe it's on the same tab..  Cache speed??  Something like that


I put the timing to be 9-9-9 24 and is running at 1535 mhz


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 21, 2019)

I finally went to the hardware store and bought a power outlet meter to get the power consumption sussed out with these Xeons.
Currently running a GTX650, 4GB of DDR2 and standard hard drive.
Power was measured for the tower only.
These are my results:

Power consumption for E5450 SLBBM at 3.0GHz:
Idle = 57 watts
Cinebench = 113 watts
IntelBurnTest = 157 watts

Power consumption for L5420 SLBBR at 2.5GHz:
Idle = 58 watts
Cinebench = 95 watts
IntelBurnTest = 124 watts

So the power consumption seems to favor the L5420, but clock-for-clock (E5450 is 20% faster) there's no significant difference in efficiency.
My guess is that the higher thermals of the L5420 is from the use of inferior solder due to the cheap price tag when new. Maybe.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

I tried 4.4 at 1.325 upt to 1.350 but in R20 the pc freeze or hard reset.
Now is back at 4.2 with 1.295 so is 1.288v.
Here is Cpuz with chache and memory


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I tried 4.4 at 1.325 upt to 1.350 but in R20 the pc freeze or hard reset.
> Now is back at 4.2 with 1.295 so is 1.288v.


Damn, silicon lottery strikes again. Still, 4.2ghz@1.288v is very decent.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn, silicon lottery strikes again. Still, 4.2ghz@1.288 is very decent.


Thanks. At least is better than nothing i suppose. 
I tough that maybe i would need to thinker around more to let 4.4 be stable.
What is annoying are those results at 4.2 .
Is a memory timing issue?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Is a memory timing issue?


Perhaps. Might also be chipset voltages. The voltage for the other parts needs adjustment as well for those speeds. What board are you running it on? The Asus P6T Deluxe v2 in your specs?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes that's the mobo i'm using .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Yes that's the mobo i'm using .


Ah good, can you take pictures of your settings on the following screen?

Then we walk through tweaking each one, if you're cool with that?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah good, can you take pictures of your settings on the following screen?
> View attachment 137222View attachment 137223
> Then we walk through tweaking each one, if you're cool with that?


The only things that i have turned off are cpu spread spectrum and pci spread spectrum.
Everything else is in auto .
Other than Vcore and Cpu settings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> The only things that i have turned off are cpu spread spectrum and pci spread spectrum.
> Everything else is in auto .
> Other than Vcore and Cpu settings.


That's what I was thinking. To get 4.4ghz several other settings need slight tweaking.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's what I was thinking. To get 4.4ghz several other settings need slight tweaking.


Tweaking would improve performance even at 4.2 than .
Not gonna mess around without a guide so thanks in advance


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Tweaking would improve performance even at 4.2 than .
> Not gonna mess around without a guide so thanks in advance


No worries, happy to help. There actually is a guide for overclocking the X58 platform here on TPU;








						Overclocking the X58, a practical guide
					

Disclaimer: For the sake of clarity.  Overclocking any piece of hardware should be considered harmful before even considering the benefits which the process will yield.  Some hardware manufacturers do not warrant the abuse of hardware.  I am not responsible for how far any PC owner chooses to...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I was going to walk you through the settings specific to your motherboard.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 22, 2019)

I been playing around with the e5450 it currently 3.87ghz at 1.176v ram is 1146mhz seems to hold up good with some freeze once in awhile when coming out of sleep


----------



## Retrorockit (Nov 22, 2019)

Having some fun with an X5470 swapped Dell Optiplex 380 ($20). Low end BTX office Mini Tower sold only with 2 core CPU, and 4GB RAM limit due to 2 RAM slots. The G41 chipset allows LGA771 mod, and 8GB DDR3 1066 works just fine. Most Optiplexes have a 95W CPU hard limit, these don't. A Dell Dimension 9150 PSU gains a 6 pin PCIe cable so a GTX1060 3GB was next. The Pentium 4 BTX heatpipe cooler works great also. Delta AFC1512DG fan drops right in (150x50mm 1.8A.)Not much OC available on the Xeon, 3.37GHz. But the GTX1060 OCs nicely. Scored 8115 in Superposition 1080P Medium.








						UNIGINE Superposition benchmark score
					

UNIGINE Superpsition detailed score page




					benchmark.unigine.com
				



That's up from 7912 baseline. Moved from 1177 ranking to 1159. But still page 25 is page 25 LOL!
But I don't see any other LGA775/771 near it.
Scored 2518 in Heaven with 100fps @ 1080P High setting.
Crashed in Valley at 1080 but ran at 1600x900  OK.
Crashes Firestrike, but 3D Mark11 scores 64% 9714








						I scored P9 714 in 3DMark 11 Performance
					

Intel Xeon Processor X5470, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060-3GB x 1, 8192 MB, 64-bit Windows 7}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Edwired (Nov 22, 2019)

Mine done this with asus gtx 1050 ti oc expedition esport
Graphics score 6 619
Graphics test 129.90 FPSGraphics test 227.74 FPS
Physics score6 467
Physics test20.53 FPS
Combined score2 577
Combined test11.99 FPS


----------



## Retrorockit (Nov 23, 2019)

I turned the CPU fan up to full speed (2500RPM) and the GPU temperature dropped from 84* to 78*C. There are other ways to keep GPU temps down on these, but definitely an airflow issue.
I took the GPU OC back out for now. MSI afterburner doesn't play well with Fiirestrike, or my new GPU drivers suck. Not sure which.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 23, 2019)

are you getting 4101 error in event viewer related to nvidia crashing?


----------



## Retrorockit (Nov 23, 2019)

Just black Fiestrike screen and freezes. Unigine Valley was very ragged also. Decided to call it a day. I don't do any gaming anyway, just benchmarking old Dells for fun.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 23, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Tweaking would improve performance even at 4.2 than .
> Not gonna mess around without a guide so thanks in advance


Yes your score should be a bit better at those speed IF this means something to you my @E5645 is OC around 4,2Ghz and my score in Cinebench R15 is around 950 and in Cinebench R20 close to 2000 points....you can tweak your memory speed/timings QPI link,NB Frequency.....but also do not forget to adjust and speed&up your Win10....GL




also I prefer to keep my memory at lower speed but with tighter/better timings


----------



## Edwired (Nov 23, 2019)

Retrorockit said:


> Just black Fiestrike screen and freezes. Unigine Valley was very ragged also. Decided to call it a day. I don't do any gaming anyway, just benchmarking old Dells for fun.


Well signs of freezing and crashing on bone stock pc generally means something is wrong on the hardware or/and software side. Since I been messing with my pc I can get fire strike working all the way from 3.5ghz to 3.87ghz as soon I go above 3.90ghz to 4.02ghz it been tricky to run firestick as it freezes and locked up my pc as I have the ram over clocked to 1186mhz with the fsb:dram ratio 3:4. I keep trying


----------



## Retrorockit (Nov 24, 2019)

Firestrike is OK at stock speeds. So I guess the drivers are OK. Kombustor runs OK. I have almost no CPU overclock. The GPU OC seems to be the issue. I've had my fun with this $20 Dell, back to web crawling for this one.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 24, 2019)

Then revert the gpu overclock back a few clocks and the same with vram. Could be the power supply not providing enough power to the gpu.

Been playing around on my PC seems there's some sort of hole in the fsb in e5450 just when I get beyond 440 it just falls flat on it face no matter what voltage I set or ratio or timings I set. At the moment I can play games and fire strike @ 3.98ghz @ 1.176v temps are below 40c on CPU and GPU just touching 43c


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello everybody.

It has been a long time since my last post and the reason is because i took a break from building PCs after my Daughter was born.

In the last few weeks i have been thinking about building a Xeon PC but i am a bit lost about which CPU buy i have 3 in mind but still cant decide that is why i need advices from you guys.

1- Xeon E5-1650 V2 
2- Xeon E5-1650 V3 
3- Xeon E5-1680 V3 

Of course i want to Overclock and the PC is going to be used to play Games.

Any suggestions/advice will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> It has been a long time since my last post and the reason is because i took a break from building PCs after my Daughter was born.
> 
> ...


For me that is 1680 V3 no question about it.....tho' they are still a bit pricey.....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> For me that is 1680 V3 no question about it.....tho' they are still a bit pricey.....



Because the 1680 V3 is still pricey for it's age what about the 1680 V2? it's almost the same just that the V2 turbo boost is slightly higher than the V3


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Because the 1680 V3 is still pricey for it's age what about the 1680 V2? it's almost the same just that the V2 turbo boost is slightly higher than the V3


Sure....what ever do the job for you chief but 1680 V2 ain't much cheaper...What about the mobo and cooling?With decent board and cooler those CPU's can OC like crazy......


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> It has been a long time since my last post and the reason is because i took a break from building PCs after my Daughter was born.
> 
> ...


A friend tried running a Xeon as a gaming PC and it didn't work so well   He found the lack of CPU speed was a limiting factor and as for overclocking you'll get pretty much nowhere with it as it will be limited by the BCLK which might go up to 102 to 103Mhz maybe..  I think some hit 106 but that's a bit of a hit and miss thing...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

phill said:


> A friend tried running a Xeon as a gaming PC and it didn't work so well   He found the lack of CPU speed was a limiting factor and as for overclocking you'll get pretty much nowhere with it as it will be limited by the BCLK which might go up to 102 to 103Mhz maybe..  I think some hit 106 but that's a bit of a hit and miss thing...


@phill you can OC @1600 E5 Xeon-series they are unlocked you just need a decent mobo......


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> @phill you can OC @1600 E5 Xeon-series they are unlocked you just need a decent mobo......


I apologise I thought that was for just X79 when that stopped??  (which would be the V2 CPU...)  I thought from V3 they never worked??


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

phill said:


> I apologise I thought that was for just X79 when that stopped??  (which would be the V2 CPU...)  I thought from V3 they never worked??


You don't need to apologize @phill and yes you can OC both V2(X79) and V3(X99)....it's about the series all 1600 series are unlocked.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 27, 2019)

phill said:


> A friend tried running a Xeon as a gaming PC and it didn't work so well  He found the lack of CPU speed was a limiting factor



E5 1680 v2 turbos up to 3.9Ghz on 1 core plenty fast enough for gaming


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure....what ever do the job for you chief but 1680 V2 ain't much cheaper...What about the mobo and cooling?With decent board and cooler those CPU's can OC like crazy......



For Motherboard I was thinking Asus Rampage IV Extreme, Asus Rampage IV Black Edition or Evga Dark and for Cooler still haven't decide yet.

I really want/wanted to get the V3 because you can use DDR4 and for Motherboard I could use my old Asus Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 27, 2019)

8 Core goodness that will turbo up to 3.8Ghz = E5 1680 v3  still good enough for gaming


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> For Motherboard I was thinking Asus Rampage IV Extreme, Asus Rampage IV Black Edition or Evga Dark and for Cooler still haven't decide yet.
> 
> I really want/wanted to get the V3 because you can use DDR4 and for Motherboard I could use my old Asus Rampage V Extreme.


Aye chief I hear you and I totally agree and it is not such a big difference in price anymore it should perform a bit better and it will use a bit less power...it's a newer tech and also you have NVME on board....


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> and for Cooler still haven't decide yet.


I'm Sure you got Blocks and Rads in storage to plumb that into your Chiller


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> you have NVME on board...



That + as said before DDR4



dorsetknob said:


> I'm Sure you got Blocks and Rads in storage to plumb that into your Chiller



I sold everything.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You don't need to apologize @phill and yes you can OC both V2(X79) and V3(X99)....it's about the series all 1600 series are unlocked.....





dorsetknob said:


> E5 1680 v2 turbos up to 3.9Ghz on 1 core plenty fast enough for gaming





Knoxx29 said:


> For Motherboard I was thinking Asus Rampage IV Extreme, Asus Rampage IV Black Edition or Evga Dark and for Cooler still haven't decide yet.
> 
> I really want/wanted to get the V3 because you can use DDR4 and for Motherboard I could use my old Asus Rampage V Extreme.



@TheMadDutchDude Tried it and found it a little laggy with the Xeon, which was my only concern for @Knoxx29 really..  I hope he has better luck 

I think I must have a problem having all of those boards here 

I take it it must be the E5 2 series that are locked then?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> E5 1680 v2 turbos up to 3.9Ghz on 1 core plenty fast enough for gaming


Indeed...Those CPU still can handle powerfull GPU's  with ease and with a bit of OC they can push to the limit even the best GPU's today.....and I will keep dreaming about one of those CPU'S....tho' Num.1 in my Wish list is 2697 V3(even V2 will do the job)...sure they are locked but they have more then good turbo and with a bit of BCLK OC and hacked bios mod(only X99) you can push all 14 cores to work on turbo (for 2697 V3 3,6Ghz) and that is still perfect for gaming and even better for editing....



phill said:


> I take it it must be the E5 2 series that are locked then?



Yeah E5 2 are LOCKED...tho' there are still some tricks to push them a bit more.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

Do the sockets have any particular power limit for these big Xeons @Zyll Goliath ?   I'm upgrading a few R730 servers I have here at home and I'm just curious 

I'm looking forward to the madness of a Xeon for gaming


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2019)

phill said:


> Do the sockets have any particular power limit for these big Xeons @Zyll Goliath ?   I'm upgrading a few R730 servers I have here at home and I'm just curious
> 
> I'm looking forward to the madness of a Xeon for gaming


Hmmm...not sure but I don't think so.....


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

The only reason I ask about it is that with the cooling I have for the servers, I try to find more efficient CPUs rather than 18 core plus monsters, but I'm always open to suggestions for my daily rig  

Still, @Knoxx29 it's great seeing you back here, how is your little girl doing??  Growing up fast I bet!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm looking forward to the madness of a Xeon for gaming



A few years ago somewhere in the Forum i posted when i used one of my SR2 Classified + 2× X5675 4.5Ghz and the Evga 1080 Classified for Gaming, honestly i didn't have issues running any Game.



phill said:


> Still, @Knoxx29 it's great seeing you back here, how is your little girl doing?? Growing up fast I bet!



Thanks @phill.

She is doing pretty well already 1 year last October, looks like she will be a tall Girl considering that the doctors said she is too big for her age


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 27, 2019)

TPD 140w stock


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

I've not tried gaming with my SR-2 yet... I think I was more worried about the power consumption 

Glad to hear she's doing well...  Sophia is 9 months just and she's already eating whatever we do and more besides   She's growing well and has 6 teeth coming through...  Gotta watch those damn fingers now!!    Sophia was long as well when she was born..  Must be something in the air I think!!


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> A few years ago somewhere in the Forum i posted when i used one of my SR2 Classified + 2× X5675 4.5Ghz and the Evga 1080 Classified for Gaming, honestly i didn't have issues running any Game.



Can confirm  :








						I scored 22 266 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Xeon Processor X5690, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER x 1, 49144 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 27, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> For me that is 1680 V3 no question about it.....tho' they are still a bit pricey.....


I have to agree with this. The 1680v3 seems the best of the selections you've listed. However...


Knoxx29 said:


> what about the 1680 V2?


... if you go with this one, the price is much better and the performance after an OC(presuming a good board) will be much more attractive.

The V3 is still going for around $300/350GBP and for that kind of money a Ryzen would serve you much better.


Zyll Goliath said:


> With decent board and cooler those CPU's can OC like crazy......


This.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm using an x5670 in a P6TD deluxe, and it will run 4.4GHz, no problem.
It runs Much cooler than the i7-920 that was in there, that never broke 4.2ghz.
Note: some x79 mobos won't go over 22x multiplier; mine will not. It's a known problem.

22x multiplier, 200fsb, and ~1.55V; I had to tweak around on it.

Under win7, it's about 25% slower than my X79 E5-1650v2 at the same speed.

I finally found out why my x79 is unstable; I bent a pin when I swapped in a 2650v2 to see what I could get. (not much, lol. It's 10/20 cores, but 2.xGHz, so Bclk overclocking only, and this mobo wouldn't OC for crap; probably bent the pin before it got in the socket.)
I's one of the vcc monitoring pins so I have to fix it and go back to 4.4GHz; I had to clock down to 4GHz because of the bent pin.


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 27, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> 22x multiplier, 200fsb, and ~1.55V



Are we talking Vcore? This seems a little high for 32nm, you use that daily or just for benches? My X5650 runs the same 22x, @210fsb = 4,6GHz with 1,48V and I don´t dare to use that much voltage daily.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes, it is. That's what I had to do to get handbrake to run without crashing; it's pretty high, I admit.
It's ran that without issues for months.

It still runs ~70C max, at full 12 cores loaded in handbrake, with a Thermalright black 120 air cooler.
This cooler is within 2 degrees of the AIO I put on the x79 3930k system, that I removed the Air cooler from in an "Upgrade", lol.
More risk for little performance. 


The 920 ran 80C+, at 4.3GHz. It always crashed on handbrake; I never got it stable, even with insane voltage, lol.
I tried everything to hit 4.4, but 4.2 was the best it would do stable.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 28, 2019)

Mmmmm.......... here's an actual.
My 5660 on decent air (Thermalright True and 110 cfm Scythe fan).
Tough bench. Will run the processor hot quick.
Processor will do 4.3-4.4 on any other bench. Same temps and voltage.

Anything over 1.4-1.45v seems pretty high to me unless you're doing something sub-ambient.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'll have to get HWBot; I'd bet my experience will follow yours.

Some programs load the processor way worse than actual usage, and run fine; but some programs ( handbrake) make stuff crash, that the benchmarks don't.

That computer is converting a bunch of videos to mp4 for my sis's TV to play, and it's only hitting 70C, on 6/12 cores.

The SAS drives help video conversion better than you'd think. Better than SCSI, which is the other computer.
I salvaged a Perc card from a dell, for 4 sas drives; it rocks, and was free.

I have yet to be able to OC the $139 socket 604 server I bought; but it has three 15 disk scsi raid arrays that make video editing easy and fast.
It disturbs the cats, so I don't run it unless I have to.
It sounds like a 747 taxiing to a runway, so it's not an easy thing to run 24/7.

It's what we run as our game server tho; I may fire up Duke Nukem forever this weekend, just because.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Mmmmm.......... here's an actual.
> My 5660 on decent air (Thermalright True and 110 cfm Scythe fan).
> Tough bench. Will run the processor hot quick.
> Processor will do 4.3-4.4 on any other bench. Same temps and voltage.
> ...


Love that test  

I ran my 920 @ 1.45vcore but that was for 4.54Ghz or so and that was 24/7, temps were decent..  Even with LinX running I think I might have maxed out around the 80C ish mark...  I can't remember exactly but it was stable enough that it passed 20 rounds of the test so I was happy and I got my EVGA badge lol 

I can't use Xeon's in my EVGA Classified boards (759 and 762) as they are the original revisions which is a shame..  Lesson there for buying as soon as they released...   I need to get my X58A-OC running and see if I can clock some of my X56xx CPUs 



Grog6 said:


> I'll have to get HWBot; I'd bet my experience will follow yours.
> 
> Some programs load the processor way worse than actual usage, and run fine; but some programs ( handbrake) make stuff crash, that the benchmarks don't.


Found that with Prime or Orthos...  Would run for 24 hours or so, wouldn't crash.  Run WCG (Boinc) crashed work units inside of 30 seconds...  Was annoyed and surprised at the same time


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2019)

I am kinda frustrated because i can't build a 2P 16xx Machine but i can build a 2P 26xx one


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

I suppose you could always buy two 16xx machines


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I suppose you could always buy two 16xx machines


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


>


You always say you love Intel??......  

I guess that the 26xx range of CPUs are not overclockable at all as they are meant for servers or dual socket motherboards for desktops...  The 16xx seem very expensive


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 28, 2019)

You can B-clk overclock the 26xx chips; but I didn't have much luck with it.

There are people using 233 bclk on those chips.
That did Not work for me, however.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2019)

phill said:


> You always say you love Intel??......



I do and nothing will change that 



phill said:


> I guess that the 26xx range of CPUs are not overclockable at all as they are meant for servers or dual socket motherboards for desktops... The 16xx seem very expensive



Money isn't a problem but to pay over 300€/400€ for a 2013/ 2014 CPU i don't think it's a good deal, at this point better to get an i7-7820X + Asus WS X299 PRO


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I do and nothing will change that
> 
> Money isn't a problem but to pay over 300€/400€ for a 2013/ 2014 CPU i don't think it's a good deal, at this point better to get an i7-7820X + Asus WS X299 PRO


As you've stated tho, to pay that much seems a waste or not a good value for money...  I completely understand   The V2 CPUs I had cost me £83 posted I think (I think that's right...) and they where a bargain..  

That said, I've a X299 myself and I'd love to track down a decent CPU for it..  I'd love to go for a 7980XE and in the light of the amazing and awesome CPUs that AMD have released recently, hopefully that might help with the pricing of these CPUs....  I don't want to waste a £1000 on a CPU that I know if I spent another £300 on or so, I'd get even more performance..  There are limits to my collecting crazy side


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I do and nothing will change that


Oh right, forgot about that... ignore my Ryzen suggestion earlier..


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 29, 2019)

I haz a sad; my upgrade to a Xeon 5080 from a Pentium D 820 is not working.

It's not a supported processor, but it's similar to a 3.7GHz Extreme edition with 1066fsb that IS supported, so I thought I might get it to boot.

It didn't do anything, so I'm thinking it's not going to fly. 

I had to do the 771 to 775 mod to adapt it, so IDK if that's an issue either.

I'm going to keep going with it; I had to swap a bunch of caps on this mobo, so I'm swapping back to the 820, and making sure everything is good before I try again.

It's a P5wd2 Premium Mobo; no, it does not support Xeons, but the 5080 is one of the weird dual chip versions, like the Pentium D820, so I thought there's a chance.

Suggestions/Ridicule requested.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2019)

phill said:


> I've a X299 myself and I'd love to track down a decent CPU for it.. I'd love to go for a 7980XE



I've found an i7-7820X for 350€ and an i9 9820x for 460€ both sellers accept offers, my main concern is that both CPUs are power hungry.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I haz a sad; my upgrade to a Xeon 5080 from a Pentium D 820 is not working.
> 
> It's not a supported processor, but it's similar to a 3.7GHz Extreme edition with 1066fsb that IS supported, so I thought I might get it to boot.


That sucks man..



Grog6 said:


> I had to do the 771 to 775 mod to adapt it, so IDK if that's an issue either.


Ah, I think that's your problem. The pin-outs for Pentium4/Smithfield cpu's were slightly different from the Dempsey based Xeons. The 771->775 mod likely doesn't work the same way, if at all. Additionally, the 5080 was a 65nm die whereas the D820 was 90nm. IIRC, they needed two different chipsets.



Grog6 said:


> I'm going to keep going with it; I had to swap a bunch of caps on this mobo, so I'm swapping back to the 820, and making sure everything is good before I try again.
> 
> It's a P5wd2 Premium Mobo; no, it does not support Xeons, but the 5080 is one of the weird dual chip versions, like the Pentium D820, so I thought there's a chance.
> 
> Suggestions/Ridicule requested.


No ridicule. If you got the Xeon cheap or free than it was worth a try, but unfortunately the chipset on that board will not support Dempsey CPU's. It's literally chipset incompatible as the 955X was not 1066FSB capable. Even if you flashed the micro-code into the bios the chances of stable operation(if it boots at all) are nil.

D940's or D950's are not that expensive and would be a good upgrade from the D820.








						Intel Pentium D SL95V Dual Core 950 3.40GHz 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache Socket 775  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Pentium D SL95V Dual Core 950 3.40GHz 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache Socket 775 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Intel Pentium D 940 3.2 GHz Socket 775 CPU Processor Sl95w for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Pentium D 940 3.2 GHz Socket 775 CPU Processor Sl95w at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



They're ancient, but an upgrade is an upgrade. And at $13&$8 it's a cheap upgrade.



Knoxx29 said:


> I've found an i7-7820X for 350€ and an i9 9820x for 460€ both sellers accept offers, my main concern is that both CPUs are power hungry.


They are power hungry and need beefy PSU's, but power profiles properly configured can mitigate some of that. Both are excellent CPU's though.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 29, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I've found an i7-7820X for 350€ and an i9 9820x for 460€ both sellers accept offers, my main concern is that both CPUs are power hungry.


I am guessing that you really like Intel because for just a bit more $ you can get new Ryzen 3900 that will eat both of those CPU's for breakfast + it's waay more power efficient.....


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I've found an i7-7820X for 350€ and an i9 9820x for 460€ both sellers accept offers, my main concern is that both CPUs are power hungry.


I wonder if there's another couple CPUs that might be of use to you..  I was hoping that the second hand market of these CPUs would drop the prices considering the fact that the 10980XE has been released for half the price of a 9980XE...  I do hope I can find a decent 7980XE at some point but I'm definitely in no rush for it and certainly not willing to pay through the nose for one considering the power of CPUs elsewhere


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2019)

phill said:


> I wonder if there's another couple CPUs that might be of use to you.


Like which one?


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

I was thinking some of the higher core counted models if they will do what you want   I'm not sure of the prices of any of the 7 or 9 range at the moment, I've dared not to look else I'll end up wanting to get one and I'd rather get some other bits first lol


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 2, 2019)

Did an upgrade to my Plex server...







My dad's current employer gave him ten retired 3TB WD Red drives from their datacenter, so I've put five of them in my server running in RAID 5. This replaces the single 8TB WD White I had in it.






I lucked out since the board I got for the server just happens to have six SATA ports. I haven't seen too many other ITX boards with that many.






Copying 4TB of files over gigabit Ethernet is a lot of fun...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Did an upgrade to my Plex server...


Nice. Score! They may have been replaced, but the WD Red series of drives are robust by design. They'll give you a good long run.


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Did an upgrade to my Plex server...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice score there  I've had some WD Reds since 2015 and they have been rather reliable as they are left on 24/7, I'm really impressed with them   Thankfully I've moved some data about and got some more storage in my servers, like yourself, copying  10Tb or so across, not so fun  :

But still, very nice amount of storage there    What do you put on your Plex server?  I mean by that, 1080P or 4k rips?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 2, 2019)

I just found cheaply(110€) and ordered one of these




It comes with the I7-3820 in it but I am planning to put some Xeon in it ASAP.....
So far I am thinking about 2650 V2...or maybe even I7-4930k....both are 22nm CPU's....4930k is a bit more expensive but It's OC like crazy from other hand 2650 V2 is cheaper have more cores(8c/16t)but is locked....will see still searching not in a hurry..


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 2, 2019)

A 1680 will give you 8/16 cores, unlocked.

A 1650 I'm using, will run 4.6GHz cooler than a 3930k. 6/12 cores.

The 2650v2 I have is 10/20 cores, but at 2.6GHz, and I didn't have much success with BCLK overclocking, although other people do.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> A 1680 will give you 8/16 cores, unlocked.
> 
> A 1650 I'm using, will run 4.6GHz cooler than a 3930k. 6/12 cores.
> 
> The 2650v2 I have is 10/20 cores, but at 2.6GHz, and I didn't have much success with BCLK overclocking, although other people do.


Maybe you have 2650 V3 that's the one with 10 cores.....anyway yeah 2650 V2 is on 2,6Ghz turbo 3,4 and I am curious with that speed if is it going to be enough to push some good GPU?
Yeah I will LOVE 1680 V2 but they are still very expensive...


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ah, it's a sr19Y chip, a e5-2650*L *v2.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




I'd forgotten. 2.6GHz was as far as I got overclocking it, lol.

You can get 2.1GHz on all cores pretty easy, but going up from there was hard.

I got it for $40, so I may eventually get a cheap mobo for it. It won't game, that's for sure.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Very nice score there  I've had some WD Reds since 2015 and they have been rather reliable as they are left on 24/7, I'm really impressed with them   Thankfully I've moved some data about and got some more storage in my servers, like yourself, copying  10Tb or so across, not so fun  :
> 
> But still, very nice amount of storage there    What do you put on your Plex server?  I mean by that, 1080P or 4k rips?


Mostly 1080p rips, 4K Blu-rays are expensive and I've only bought two so far, whereas I've amassed quite the collection of regular Blu-rays. I also backup my GOG games onto it and just use it as a general storage device.

Progress on the transfer after 16 hours...






Is the slower speed because of the array? I would always get transfer rates of 85MB/s when it had a single drive, but now it bounces between 0 and 65, averaging at 30MB/s.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Ah, it's a sr19Y chip, a e5-2650*L *v2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just checked 2650L V2 have base clock 1,7Ghz Turbo 2,10 so I guess that was also your max OC possibility via BCLK.....from other hand "normal" 2650 v2 have base clock 2,6 Ghz and turbo-boost on 3,4Ghz so I keep seeing some videos and most people easily doing all cores on 3ghz not sure if it's possible to do more via BCLK OC.....


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Mostly 1080p rips, 4K Blu-rays are expensive and I've only bought two so far, whereas I've amassed quite the collection of regular Blu-rays. I also backup my GOG games onto it and just use it as a general storage device.
> 
> Progress on the transfer after 16 hours...
> 
> ...


That looks like it's stuck at USB 2 speeds?  I would say that's slow because of something else.  Have you checked on the PC that's sending the data at all?  I think something is a little slow there for definite..  Is the PC doing anything else other than sending the data?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 2, 2019)

phill said:


> That looks like it's stuck at USB 2 speeds?  I would say that's slow because of something else.  Have you checked on the PC that's sending the data at all?  I think something is a little slow there for definite..  Is the PC doing anything else other than sending the data?


Both systems are idle besides the file transfer. Task manager showed 100% disk activity on the server. They're connected through a gigabit switch. 

I know that the array has to calculate parity for everything, but considering what speed CrystalDiskMark got, I'd think speeds would be better than they are.


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 2, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> ...
> I know that the array has to calculate parity for everything, but considering what speed CrystalDiskMark got, I'd think speeds would be better than they are.



Software Raid is the deal.
If the raid card doesn't have a backup battery, it's software raid, so it writes in the most safe fashion possible.

If you dig on the drive settings, you might be able to enable write caching, but it means a total rebuild if the power drops.
You might even lose what was being written, depending.

I use some Silicon Image Raid 5 port multipliers, and that's about right, speedwise.

I have a perc 5 sas card, with battery, and it's a completely different beast, even tho it's not amazing bandwidth.
I got the card for free, out of a dell; had to paint one contact on the pcie with insulating paint, but it wasn't hard to do.

Some sas cards will use sata drives; this one will not, but sas drives are not too bad.


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Both systems are idle besides the file transfer. Task manager showed 100% disk activity on the server. They're connected through a gigabit switch.
> 
> I know that the array has to calculate parity for everything, but considering what speed CrystalDiskMark got, I'd think speeds would be better than they are.



I definitely agree, something isn't happy with them..  The PC sending the data, what sort of spec is it?  It might be that the CPU in the server or the PC it's sending it from, it somewhat limited..  I have noticed in the past a difference in hard drives performance with different CPUs...  



Grog6 said:


> Software Raid is the deal.
> If the raid card doesn't have a backup battery, it's software raid, so it writes in the most safe fashion possible.
> 
> If you dig on the drive settings, you might be able to enable write caching, but it means a total rebuild if the power drops.
> ...


I have a few of the Perc cards with the Dell servers I have and they are massively impressive with the cache (kinda falsifying the results but it looks good lol  big numbers and all... lol) I am rather happy with them but again no point having 5Gb/sec bandwidth when your network can only sustain 112Mb/sec or so... When I do finally get to have 10Gb ethernet at home, I will make sure that the drives I use, will easily cope with that level of read/write speed


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 3, 2019)

phill said:


> I definitely agree, something isn't happy with them..  The PC sending the data, what sort of spec is it?  It might be that the CPU in the server or the PC it's sending it from, it somewhat limited..  I have noticed in the past a difference in hard drives performance with different CPUs...
> 
> 
> I have a few of the Perc cards with the Dell servers I have and they are massively impressive with the cache (kinda falsifying the results but it looks good lol  big numbers and all... lol) I am rather happy with them but again no point having 5Gb/sec bandwidth when your network can only sustain 112Mb/sec or so... When I do finally get to have 10Gb ethernet at home, I will make sure that the drives I use, will easily cope with that level of read/write speed


PC sending the data is my main rig, which has an R5 2600X and 16GB of memory. I put the 8TB drive in my main system and copied all the data from it to my server.

And despite the fact that my server only has 4GB of memory, I haven't had any memory related issues.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> PC sending the data is my main rig, which has an R5 2600X and 16GB of memory. I put the 8TB drive in my main system and copied all the data from it to my server.
> 
> And despite the fact that my server only has 4GB of memory, I haven't had any memory related issues.


Something is strange going on there, are the files quite small or something?  Whilst I was copying across a few things, I was maxing out the connection, so I was capped and pegged at 112Mb/sec with the raw rips I was transferring..  So strange...  The Synology system I had they only come with 4Gb basic, I can't say I've even got close to the 16Gb I've got in there but it's there I suppose  

I'd try and see if you could do a bandwidth check on the two systems, see what happens


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 3, 2019)

For future Reference, a Xeon 5080 will NOT work with a 955 chipset mobo, Nor will a Core 2 Duo.

I was trying to do the 771 to 775 mod, to use this really cool Xeon, but it will not initialize at all. 
Neither chip will, on this Asus P5wd2 Premium.

It runs fine on the OG Pentium D820, so I'll look for an upgrade in that path. 

I'm going to start work on the other mobo I have, the Asus P5B.
It supports the C2D, so I'm going to try the Xeon in it this evening, just for giggles.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 3, 2019)

phill said:


> Something is strange going on there, are the files quite small or something?  Whilst I was copying across a few things, I was maxing out the connection, so I was capped and pegged at 112Mb/sec with the raw rips I was transferring..  So strange...  The Synology system I had they only come with 4Gb basic, I can't say I've even got close to the 16Gb I've got in there but it's there I suppose
> 
> I'd try and see if you could do a bandwidth check on the two systems, see what happens


Did a bandwidth test using CrystalDiskMark. I ran it on my main PC and pointed it at the mapped network drive I have for accessing my server.






I guess these numbers are fine. All the files are on the array now, so it doesn't really matter anymore.

Edit: Found out that the sequential read speed happens with real world usage. That alone makes this upgrade worth it.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Did a bandwidth test using CrystalDiskMark. I ran it on my main PC and pointed it at the mapped network drive I have for accessing my server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@sam_86314 - Did you try these drives in a PC before you added them to the server?  I was just wondering if the raid setup could be slightly holding it back or something to that effect...  I just wondered  

The results look good but I'd have thought that the drive write speed would have been capped again at 100Mb/sec+ or something?


----------



## Edwired (Dec 4, 2019)

I suppose the cap or bottleneck is pointing toward the sata port, ethernet, or chipset. Try changing drivers for those devices or adjust the behavior for the ethernet properties as windows 10 intended to autochange the speed and deplex depending on router or power line adapter


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 4, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I suppose the cap or bottleneck is pointing toward the sata port, ethernet, or chipset. Try changing drivers for those devices or adjust the behavior for the ethernet properties as windows 10 intended to autochange the speed and deplex depending on router or power line adapter


I'm just going to assume that the results are normal. I know that RAID 5 improves read speeds while harming write speeds (exactly what I'm experiencing). IMO, the improvement I'm getting in read speeds (110-116MB/s now vs 85MB/s with the single 8TB drive) makes up for the lackluster writing speed.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 4, 2019)

I see seems good maybe the regular hard drive might be struggling to match the sata port speed is my guess


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2019)

This was a quick test via the Synology software that my NAS runs on..  I've the 4Tb WD Reds in mine in Raid 1, I'd have thought you'd have more maxed your connection out (sadly the test doesn't show write speeds) but I'll grab one out at some point when I upgrade them and give them a test.  I think they should be around 150Mb/sec for read and write maybe..  Maybe 125Mb/sec for the write but either ways


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## sepheronx (Dec 9, 2019)

Got the Dell T3500 back up with the W3680 and the GTX970.

Curious though, Civ6 runs rather very poorly on the system.  RE2 Remake runs great.  But Civ6 doesnt.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 9, 2019)

Maybe poor opitization on the game I say


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 9, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> For future Reference, a Xeon 5080 will NOT work with a 955 chipset mobo, Nor will a Core 2 Duo.
> 
> I was trying to do the 771 to 775 mod, to use this really cool Xeon, but it will not initialize at all.
> Neither chip will, on this Asus P5wd2 Premium.
> ...



OK, So I pulled out a P5B Deluxe mobo I had problems with before, and had to recap last year, and the *Xeon 5080 works*.

This chip rocks, I ganked 2 of them from a dead Dell server that I raped for parts.

It's a 3.73 GHz dual core processor With Hyperthreading, so shows as 4 cores.

I have it working under XP currently, but I have the dreaded "Processor Unknown, Press F1 to continue" problem.

There are Xeon enabled copies of my bios available on the 771 to 775 mod pages, but the 5000 series chips are not included, for some reason.

Anyone have a copy of that bios with that microcode, or a clue as to how to add it? 

This processor has some neat features, and is apparently the only HT enabled processor family that will work with this mobo.

I've searched the web pretty well; the microcode is in the linux microcode updates, but I can't find windows updates with them.

Suggestions and recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 9, 2019)

Follow the microcode based on your Xeon as the ones on delidded covers the small amount but there no mentioned of the Xeon 5080 in that forum try looking on cpu-world for the cpuid


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 9, 2019)

The CPU is SL968; it's a Dempsey based core, just before Core 2.

It seems to be running OK, but I'm not seeing some of the features, and the F1 thing is annoying.




			http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL968.html
		


Where can I get the microcode to update? 
I have a hex editor, lol.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 9, 2019)

Can you check with cpuid to see what the microcode is needed as on e5450 it 1067a

Cpuid for Xeon 5080 is 0F64h

found this but it said something about microcode. Im sure someone can open this for microcode extraction?





						ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support - DSBV-D
					

CPU Support, DSBV-D, Server, Socket771



					www.asus.com


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 10, 2019)

This is up and working very well; it shows as a 4 core processor, is running at 3.73GHz, and is running about 60C running medium loads.

I'm still loading drivers, and WinXPx64, and working on the microcode.

I have to hit F1 to boot into the operating system, and it says it's not optimized for the processor.

I'll do some benchmarking tomorrow and post it up.

It's a 15yo processor in a 15yo mobo, but WTF; it's the hard part that drives us, not the easy stuff.

This shows in the newest CPU-Z as a Xeon MP 5080, with all the proper amounts of cache and all, so it seems to be initialized most of the way.
I'll post screenshots .
Anyone with suggestions on the proper microcode, I'd love to hear from you.
I'm working with the code above, but it does not seem easy to parse for the proper bits.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 10, 2019)

From what I read it said that pentium based Xeon isn't supported according to delidded.com since there isn't enough report of it working else where unless you still have the motherboard that the CPU came out you might have a chance of getting the microcode out of that dell I think you mentioned


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 10, 2019)

That was a 2950 server that the SAS backplane caught on fire; It's long dead and recycled.

The Fans are in various things, the SAS drives are in another x58 system with the perc card; it lives on as a organ donor, pretty much. 

Hitting f1 when I boot isn't that much of a problem; the maximum upgrade for this mobo listed is a qx9650, which is a quad core with a lower clock speed.
Core 2 architecture might be slightly faster, but IDK.

I'm going to run benchmarks on it in a bit; I'm still downloading patches for the OS. 
This one on WinXPx64.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Curious though, Civ6 runs rather very poorly on the system.


That is the infamous memory limitation of the GTX970 at work there. Civ6 uses a lot of VRAM and when the game hits the last 512MB of it on that card, which only has 32bit access, things choke. It's a known problem.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 10, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is the infamous memory limitation of the GTX970 at work there. Civ6 uses a ot of VRAM and when game hit the last 512MB of it on that card, which only has 32bit access, things choke. It's a known problem.



Guess I'll replace it with the RX 5500 in due time.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 12, 2019)

Strangely enough , after discovering that my i7 4820k is dead . 
I found for a good price a Xeon E5 1650 V2 that is essentially a i7 4930k XD .
Can't wait to Oc it and see how it goes .
Gonna post as soon as it get's here in the next week.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 13, 2019)

How ya managed to kill it?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> How ya managed to kill it?


I opened a thread about it. My pc not booting up after i turned it off and powering off the power strip where was connected .
After i turned the power strip back on the pc just didn't boot anymore.
Motherboard was trying to boot but nope . Its was like starting it without cpu.
So in the end that was last thing to consider .
I was running it at 4.5 ghz . 
It was already a used Cpus that i got 3 years ago and was already being pushed up to 5ghz by the previous owner.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I opened a thread about it. My pc not booting up after i turned it off and powering off the power strip where was connected .
> After i turned the power strip back on the pc just didn't boot anymore.
> Motherboard was trying to boot but nope . Its was like starting it without cpu.
> So in the end that was last thing to consider .
> ...


So it was likely near burnt out and a light power surge pushed it over the edge. Your new Xeon will likely be more robust, but it would wise to be happy with 4.4ghz at no more that 1.375v. Anything more will render diminishing returns and cause long term damage.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 13, 2019)

That why I don't buy used cpu by people who had it before though it be fun slapping the nuts off of the cpu then automatically sell it afterward it like a dodgy car sale person selling  a car with heavy oil in the engine just to cover up the knocking noise and fill the gap in the piston rings then 10 miles later the engine gives up


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> That why I don't buy used cpu by people who had it before though it be fun slapping the nuts off of the cpu then automatically sell it afterward it like a dodgy car sale person selling  a car with heavy oil in the engine just to cover up the knocking noise and fill the gap in the piston rings then 10 miles later the engine gives up


Welp, it lasted 3 years and is the first time something like this happen to me.
This Xeon is not have been abused XD.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 13, 2019)

@Capitan Harlock Life is boring if you didn't crank up that Xeon.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 13, 2019)

Well...Sabertooth X79 arrived today,seems like everything is working just fine,now I will need to replace that I7 3820 and get something more serious.....so far I have few options and price to performance is very important to me,so here is what I can get and for what prices:

1)Xeon 2650 V2(8c/16t)--------40€
2)I7 4930k (6c/12t OC)---------80€
3)Xeon 2680(8c/16t)-----------80€
4)Xeon 2687W(8/16t)---------100€
5)Xeon 2658 V2(10c/20t)-----100€


I am tempted to get that cheap   2650V2 and try a bit BCLK OC to see what can be achieved.....also that I7 4930k seems like OK price...If you guys have experience with any of those CPU's your suggestion will be very appreciated.......


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 13, 2019)

You will be disappointed, IMO.

I bought a 2650L v2 (10/20 cores), and was unable to bck overclock it much at all. 
I got 2.6GHz out of a 2GHz chip; good, but not gameable. 

I also bought a 1650v2 (6/12 cores), and it runs about the same as my 3930k, except much cooler.
It hits 4.6GHz with no problems, slightly lower voltage than the 3930k.
It would probably do 4.8 on water.

If you search this thread, there's a couple of guys that found 1680v2's for a decent price, and they're 8/16 cores, and OC as good as the 1650 I've got.

The biggest problem I found was that the Xeons max out the Memory at 1866MHz; the 3930k does 2400 no sweat.

16xx chips are unlocked multiplier, to whatever the turbo value is.
The 4930k will probably give you the best overclock, out of the list you gave.
The 26xx chips are a tougher OC.

I think you'll like the mobo; I've had one for years, and hadn't considered upgrading until this year.
 At 4.6GHz, it's not much slower than the new intels; especially with the fixes for the various stuff.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 13, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> You will be disappointed, IMO.
> 
> I bought a 2650L v2 (10/20 cores), and was unable to bck overclock it much at all.
> I got 2.6GHz out of a 2GHz chip; good, but not gameable.
> ...


Ohh I know I will loved this mobo....it's one of my dream boards....earlier this year I tried Ryzen 1700 and even if was fast CPU compared to my old X58 6core I didn't liked the B450 mobo it looked like a cheap toy and I flipped that configuration fast....so now I decided to go with the X79 as I find this board relatively cheap(110€ i7-3820 included)now I will only needed to see and find a good CPU for it...
P.S. 2650 V2 have base clock 2,6Ghz with turbo 3,4Ghz and I seeing some people did fairly good BCLK OC with that CPU.....


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 13, 2019)

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X79/HelpDesk_CPU/ 
This is the cpu supported on the Sabertooth and the 16xx v1 and  26xx v1 are not supported .
Get the V2 versions .
I got a Xeon E5 1650 v2 and i can't wait for it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 13, 2019)

Capitan Harlock said:


> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X79/HelpDesk_CPU/
> This is the cpu supported on the Sabertooth and the 16xx v1 and  26xx v1 are not supported .
> Get the V2 versions .
> I got a Xeon E5 1650 v2 and i can't wait for it.


I am well aware what CPU's working on this board....the problem is what CPU's I can find relatively cheap in my country....If I could I will go with the 1680 V2 or 2697 V2....but first one is 2 much expensive and second one ain't easy to find here....


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 13, 2019)

I got the processors I bought for $40; the 1680 was $200 last I looked. 

I just wanted to mention my difficulties with the 26xx chips; with a 1650 being so cheap, and overclocking as well as my 3930k, it's worth trying.

If you can't get a 16xx chip, I'd go for the 4930k, as it's unlocked too.

My 3930k booted once at 5.1GHz and 250W on my Sabertooth board; I shut it down as fast as I noticed; it went to 100C really fast, lol.

Apparently, if you type a 3 digit number into the multiplier box, it goes to the highest available value, or 51 for my 3930k. 
I think my finger bounced when I typed in 44, and typed 444 instead, and the bios went to 51. 

It did boot all the way into Win7x64, so it's a kickass motherboard.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 13, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I got the processors I bought for $40; the 1680 was $200 last I looked.
> 
> I just wanted to mention my difficulties with the 26xx chips; with a 1650 being so cheap, and overclocking as well as my 3930k, it's worth trying.
> 
> ...


THX for advice I am not in a hurry and I still really love my old X58 that works perfectly and it does the job for me but yeah I was curious and wanted to try out X79 platform when opportunity arises...so now is here.... when it come's to the CPU still checking out prices and searching the web for other people experiences....


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 13, 2019)

The x5670 I put in my P6TD Deluxe is only about 10-15% slower than the 3930k at 4.6GHz. 
And it's 6/12 cores too.

It runs a lot cooler than the i7-920 I had in it, and has a much better OC.

These Xeons were over $1000 when they were new; It's nice to breathe new life into these older boards, for almost no money.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 14, 2019)

I suppose the board decided to do overshoot on vcore on the poor cpu causing it to an early grave that would be my guess as some people don't do the check for actual vcore on hardware level with dmm than rather using software to show vcore reading


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

Edwired said:


> I suppose the board decided to do overshoot on vcore on the poor cpu causing it to an early grave that would be my guess as some people don't do the check for actual vcore on hardware level with dmm than rather using software to show vcore reading


Not everyone has a multimeter or knows the right testing pads. The reality is that software readings(when calibrated correctly, and most are) have an error margin of +/- 1.5% which is more than reasonably accurate.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 14, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> The x5670 I put in my P6TD Deluxe is only about 10-15% slower than the 3930k at 4.6GHz.
> And it's 6/12 cores too.
> 
> It runs a lot cooler than the i7-920 I had in it, and has a much better OC.
> ...


Sure I know my beloved @E5645 OC on 4,2Ghz combined with the Asus P6X58D Premium board still doing great job,especially in gaming heaving no trouble at all to push RX 480 always at the max 100% of workload,I believe that this Xeons when they are properly OC can push to the limits even Vega56/64,GTX 1070TI,1080,1080TI maybe even RTX 2070 or RX 5700....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> The reality is that software readings(when calibrated correctly, and most are) have an error margin of +/- 1.5% which is more than reasonably accurate.


I very seldom disagree with you on things, but this is crap. 
Software is very poor at best for reading voltage on anything.


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 14, 2019)

Measuring 0.01V on a board with a switching power supply making 100+ amps is damn near impossible; there's some serious averaging going on.

A good ground is where? 

Even the voltage drops on the cpu pins at this current level are huge, relatively.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 14, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> The biggest problem I found was that the Xeons max out the Memory at 1866MHz; the 3930k does 2400 no sweat.


I got 2133MHz CL9 out of 32GB of mine though ?
2400MHz isn't stable, but that might be my X79 Sabertooth not being OC friendly enough.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Software is very poor at best for reading voltage on anything.


This has not been my experience. I do have a multimeter & oscilloscope and when I suspect a PSU/board issue, voltages are tested and compared to BIOS/software readouts. Most boards made within the last 15years have very good voltage regulation & monitoring functionality. They have to keep voltage within the tolerances specified by Intel/AMD. Passing on the data monitored to BIOS/software is more or less a trivial effort.


Grog6 said:


> Measuring 0.01V on a board with a switching power supply making 100+ amps is damn near impossible; there's some serious averaging going on.


On the power lines straight from the PSU, this is somewhat true, but after the power is filtered through the VRM system and passed on to the socket, that story changes. Generally, the higher quality the board the better the line filtering is and the more stable the power stays within specs. OEM systems also generally do a good job on the power filtering side of things. It's common sense really, if they didn't stay within specs they would have a very serious problem with quality control. Most companies do not have such problems.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 15, 2019)

Then on the Asus p5q deluxe the coils on the back of the board have the vcore going toward the CPU it should be similar on newer board it looks like cube coils


----------



## lyra (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello everyone. I am back, long time no see. 
Havent been doing much with computers much recently cause work got in the way. Sad times. 
I have got my die hard amd fan friend to finally get an intel cpu and of course its a westmere xeon cause what else. 
He got himself an x5670 and an evga x58 sli motherboard and its all up and running with an i7 920 but we cant work out how to update the bios on it. Does anyone have any experience with this board?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi guys , update on the Xeon E5 1650 v2 , i got it yesterday i but can't even use it because my Asus p9x79 is dead too and despite i got a Msi x79a gd45 (4d) i can't use it.
I got a Xeon e5 1620 to use with the Msi mobo because was supported and cheap. 
I update the bios to the latest version to not get any incompatibility but if i use slot 3 and 4 i get error code 67. I don't have any bent pin in the socket .
The ram modules are supported by the motherboard and are the same i have in my description of my main system . A kit 4x4gb 16gb ddr3 2133mhz from Gskill.
After that discovery the most annoying one was getting error A2 if i connect all my hard drives and the ssd to the sata ports . 
In the end i contacted the dealer where i got the motherboard and is gonna test it and in case i'm gonna get a refund . 
Just to be safe i'm send to him some picture too of the socket so is not gonna say i'm lying and stuff .
Gonna update as soon as i can get one of them running .


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 18, 2019)

@lyra Gulftown on EVGA is good and all, BUT :


> * Westmere processors are only supported natively on the X58 SLI3, FTW3, and Classified3 Models. A product modification may be needed for older models.


Source : https://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/legacy/


----------



## lyra (Dec 18, 2019)

He is Just stuck at updating bios at the moment let alone sticking the xeon in it


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 18, 2019)

lyra said:


> Hello everyone. I am back, long time no see.
> Havent been doing much with computers much recently cause work got in the way. Sad times.
> I have got my die hard amd fan friend to finally get an intel cpu and of course its a westmere xeon cause what else.
> He got himself an x5670 and an evga x58 sli motherboard and its all up and running with an i7 920 but we cant work out how to update the bios on it. Does anyone have any experience with this board?


Which board exactly? It'll probably need a hardmod to run the Westmere chips btw.

Updating the bios is just like any other old mobo.
Make a dos bootable flash drive then copy over the files from the bios .iso that you downloaded from evga and rename the bios file to "bios.bin".
after that just boot the drive and type awdflash.exe, it's straight forward after that.


----------



## lyra (Dec 18, 2019)

Evga x58 sli 132-BL-E758-A1


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2019)

Ok guys I get myself at the end that cheap Xeon 2650 V2 and so far it's working absolutely perfectly....I menaged to do BCLK-OC  from stocked 2,6Ghz I bumped all the way up to 3,4Ghz(bclk-113) on All cores and Turbo on few cores can go all the way up to 3,842Ghz and everything working smoothly with just 1.1V CPU voltage ,In games and 3DMark my Rx 480 is all the time at 100% load so no bottlenecking there....here some of my results bellow





More or less it almost feels like my old X58 6 core-Xeon with additional 4 more threads,less heat and and much more power-efficiency....


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 18, 2019)

lyra said:


> Evga x58 sli 132-BL-E758-A1


Yeah, you need to move a resistor around. Could probably get a shop to do the job if your not comfortable with soldering tiny smd parts.
Or return the board for something like an Asus P6T or similar which will work without mods.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2019)

Damn i know the feeling when something goes wrong in the motherboard try getting a magnifying glass to see if any of the pins are out of place or missing in the socket


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 20, 2019)

hey can i join the club with a baby xeon? its a Xeon-D 1518  (4c/8t @2.20 ghz,  25 watt SoC) that is my freenas box. 64 gb ecc ram, 4 spinners in Z2, and 3 SSDs in Z1.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2019)

verycharbroiled said:


> hey can i join the club with a baby xeon? its a Xeon-D 1518  (4c/8t @2.20 ghz,  25 watt SoC) that is my freenas box. 64 gb ecc ram, 4 spinners in Z2, and 3 SSDs in Z1.


A Xeon is a Xeon, welcome to the club!


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> A Xeon is a Xeon, welcome to the club!



thanks!

1st xeon for personal use, wanted something for more or less bulletproof network storage and was low power, this (built onto a supermicro x10 board with 2x10gb NICs, plus others) seemed to fit the requirements nicely. stuffed it into a 2U "switch depth" case in my 10U wall rack.

old tech, haswell based i think. buts low power and got the VM support i want.


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 21, 2019)

My E5 1680 V2 showed up about 20 minutes ago. I'll be installing it in my Sabertooth X79 this afternoon.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 21, 2019)

bobbybluz said:


> My E5 1680 V2 showed up about 20 minutes ago. I'll be installing it in my Sabertooth X79 this afternoon.


Awesome CPU....When you get ready&start with OC  show us some benchmarks here pls.....meanwhile my Xeon 2650 V2 is 100% stable with anything that I "throw" at him,passing all tests and benchmarks with overclocked BCLK at 113 without any sweating temps are in worst cases somewhere around 60c!!!....and yeah gaming is been also GREAT no trouble at all handling the RX 480.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 21, 2019)

First test run, pulled the 4960X out and put the E5 1680 V2 in. Had to reset the XMP in BIOS but changed nothing else.
https://valid.x86.fr/p52465. So far all is good.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 21, 2019)

bobbybluz said:


> First test run, pulled the 4960X out and put the E5 1680 V2 in. Had to reset the XMP in BIOS but changed nothing else.
> https://valid.x86.fr/p52465. So far all is good.


4.7Ghz Nice.....Is this water cooled or on air?


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 21, 2019)

Water. In Passmark CPU score it got 21,468 which is only 300 points less than my X99 5960X did at the same speed. That's 3,000 points higher than the 4960X did. I doubt you could get a 1680 V2 to run at 4.72GHZ at 76 degrees F maximum temperature on air. The CPU-Z temp is wrong, the one from Speccy is the same as what shows up in the Asus AI Suite.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2019)

verycharbroiled said:


> old tech, haswell based i think.


Broadwell actually;








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				



For what you want out of it, very solid. Overkill even.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 22, 2019)

bobbybluz said:


> Water. In Passmark CPU score it got 21,468 which is only 300 points less than my X99 5960X did at the same speed. That's 3,000 points higher than the 4960X did. I doubt you could get a 1680 V2 to run at 4.72GHZ at 76 degrees F maximum temperature on air. The CPU-Z temp is wrong, the one from Speccy is the same as what shows up in the Asus AI Suite.


Ahh...yeah silly me...I am coming from the metric system so I always get messed up with fahrenheit conversion....BTW nice passmark score that's almost good as stocked I9-7900x give us some more benchmark-pictures......


----------



## Macio4ever (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi, I would like to join the club with my T5500 and 2x X5687 (previously W5590)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 22, 2019)

Macio4ever said:


> Hi, I would like to join the club with my T5500 and 2x X5687 (previously W5590)


Welcome aboardwe Xeonist are special kind of breed and we always stick together!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2019)

Macio4ever said:


> Hi, I would like to join the club with my T5500 and 2x X5687 (previously W5590)


Welcome to TPU and to the Xeon club. That's a good pair of CPU's in solid system.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Broadwell actually;
> [...]
> For what you want out of it, very solid. Overkill even.



yup thats what i wanted, very solid with a bit of overkill for future/unforeseen tasks. 

then i more or less built the right system for what i want? huh. guess when hanging around here you really do learn stuff lol.


----------



## Macio4ever (Dec 22, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Welcome aboardwe Xeonist are special kind of breed and we always stick together!!!



Thank you. It seems like we are


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2019)

verycharbroiled said:


> then i more or less built the right system for what i want?


I'd say yes. You've left yourself some headroom with that CPU as well as room for upgrades to better CPU's in future.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 23, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd say yes. You've left yourself some headroom with that CPU as well as room for upgrades to better CPU's in future.



cpu is soldered in this mobo. mine has a fan on the HS also, the pic here shows no fan.






						X10SDV-4C-TLN4F | Motherboards | Products | Super Micro Computer, Inc.
					

X10S, X10SD, X10SDV, X10SDV-4C-TLN4F



					www.supermicro.com
				




bit of a bummer but since the 1518s low power (25w)  was around the max i wanted and the build must be a miniITX layout for my 2u short case. so i figure as a NAS with minor addons this should last years.

later i would like to build a fairly grunty vm machine in the same format.. mini or micro ATX server mobo. see what i can fit into 1U maybe.


----------



## Auer (Dec 23, 2019)

My 1620-0 is about to get relegated to backup, really a great CPU but I'm giving a R7 2700 a try since they more or less are giving them away.

Building a 8c/16t Mini ITX system for peanuts...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi guys , Today i finally got everything working despite i discovered 2 rams got damaged and the xeon e5 1650 v2 doesn't wanna post.
Apparently when i didn't knew about my og motherboard was faulty it got shocked .
The motherboard boot but i get cpu led and doesn't do any beep so rip 1650v2.
As a backup i'm using a Xeon e5 1620 v1 at 4.3ghz .
I will post some benchmarks in the next days .


----------



## steen (Dec 24, 2019)

bobbybluz said:


> My E5 1680 V2 showed up about 20 minutes ago. I'll be installing it in my Sabertooth X79 this afternoon.



X79 & 1680 V2 has been my fav upgrade for a long time.



Auer said:


> My 1620-0 is about to get relegated to backup, really a great CPU but I'm giving a R7 2700 a try since they more or less are giving them away.
> 
> Building a 8c/16t Mini ITX system for peanuts...



Prices on Ryzen2/mb/ram combos have killed the X58/X79/X99 HEDT Xeon value path. I was going to upgrade the kids X58/w3680 systems to X79/1680V2, but there's just no point unless you already have the gear or at giveaway prices.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2019)

verycharbroiled said:


> cpu is soldered in this mobo.


How bizarre!



Capitan Harlock said:


> Hi guys , Today i finally got everything working despite i discovered 2 rams got damaged and the xeon e5 1650 v2 doesn't wanna post.
> Apparently when i didn't knew about my og motherboard was faulty it got shocked .
> The motherboard boot but i get cpu led and doesn't do any beep so rip 1650v2.


That sucks...


----------



## freeagent (Dec 24, 2019)

I have an X5690 ES, I've had it for a decade I think.. Anyways, I have some good ram that I cant exploit. I have some Super Talent Chrome Hypers, Some G.Skill BBSE, and some OCZ PSC. I cant really do anything with them, so I was thinking about getting a W3690, or W3680 since I hear you get access to all of the mem multis. In this stage of the game is it worth it? Or should I just say forget it and buy the 2600X in my Amazon cart for under 150 CND with free Prime shipping?

W3690 is 46 US shipped.

Edit:

Comes with Wraith cooler I think.


----------



## Samiam66 (Dec 24, 2019)

I just did also


Bought a case' Motherboard & Corsair240 Aio for $300.00 with 80.00 coming back in rebates..
Where I live the FRYs are shutting down so mail order is the quickest way...

https://valid.x86.fr/zjnehq 

 this one above was only 640.00 to put together

SAm


----------



## Edwired (Dec 25, 2019)

Just wanted to say merry christmas to everyone near and far


----------



## Samiam66 (Dec 25, 2019)

Ditto ..Merry Christmas all


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas you Filthy Xeon Owners


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 30, 2019)

So I get 2 more sticks of ram that I found cheap and now I can occupied all 8 slots in my X79-Beauty Sabertooth,also I decided to OC RAM a bit and tighten memory timings.....all in all not bad my overall results improved with 1507mhz and 9-9-9-28 timings,when I tried 1806mhz could not get all my memory to work,will see I will try later and play again more with the timings&ram speed...
Here some of the new results with my Xeon E5 2650 V2 (OC 3,4Ghz all cores/ turbo 3,8)


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 30, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I have an X5690 ES, I've had it for a decade I think.. Anyways, I have some good ram that I cant exploit. I have some Super Talent Chrome Hypers, Some G.Skill BBSE, and some OCZ PSC. I cant really do anything with them, so I was thinking about getting a W3690, or W3680 since I hear you get access to all of the mem multis. In this stage of the game is it worth it? Or should I just say forget it and buy the 2600X in my Amazon cart for under 150 CND with free Prime shipping?
> 
> W3690 is 46 US shipped.
> 
> ...



I picked up a W3680 for $60 CAD off of ebay, that is what I got running in my home theater, light gaming and NAS computer right now (Dell T3500).  Its a solid processor and a great upgrade at a low cost IMO.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 30, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> I picked up a W3680 for $60 CAD off of ebay, that is what I got running in my home theater, light gaming and NAS computer right now (Dell T3500).  Its a solid processor and a great upgrade at a low cost IMO.


I love X58 and that is a nice CPU even without OC have still solid speed at 3,6 turbo....but with the good mobo can easily hit 4+Ghz on all cores..


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 30, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I love X58 and that is a nice CPU even without OC have still solid speed at 3,6 turbo....but with the good mobo can easily hit 4+Ghz on all cores..



I was able to test it with a boost to 4.1ghz with the throttlestop program.  Only reason why I dialed back was because due to placing a new PSU in the system, I cannot hide the cables behind the motherboard (I used an older silverstone PSU I had laying about as I needed to add a GTX 970 3.5GB model) and thus the cables get in the way of wanting to place the ram shroud so the air flow is rather very poor now in the case.  I am meaning to fix it but I dont feel like shelling out money I dont have at the moments especially after xmas.  But be assured, I will be fixing that beast up and placing a new GPU in it eventually so I can play newer games on the big screen.  I got a video on youtube of playing Resident Evil 2 Remake with it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 30, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> I was able to test it with a boost to 4.1ghz with the throttlestop program.  Only reason why I dialed back was because due to placing a new PSU in the system, I cannot hide the cables behind the motherboard (I used an older silverstone PSU I had laying about as I needed to add a GTX 970 3.5GB model) and thus the cables get in the way of wanting to place the ram shroud so the air flow is rather very poor now in the case.  I am meaning to fix it but I dont feel like shelling out money I dont have at the moments especially after xmas.  But be assured, I will be fixing that beast up and placing a new GPU in it eventually so I can play newer games on the big screen.  I got a video on youtube of playing Resident Evil 2 Remake with it.


Ohh sure I know how good X58 6 core Xeons can be,I still own one of those tho I am planing to flip it as I get myself X79 platform now....but yeah my Xeon was working on 4,2Ghz paired with RX 480 and before with the GTX 970 I never have any problems in games and most of the time GPU workload was at 100%...so no bottlenecking there and If you planing to play on 2k or 4k screens then this CPU's are your last concerns as the GPU is most likely to choke way before this CPU.....I believe that those Xeons when they are properly OC can push to the limits Vega 56/64 or GTX 1070/1080 without the problems...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Macio4ever (Jan 5, 2020)

Well I think that MB in Linus video might hold back system. I am thinking of those xeons and T5610 as my new built (all purpose PC incl gaming).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2020)

Macio4ever said:


> Well I think that MB in Linus video might hold back system. I am thinking of those xeons and T5610 as my new built (all purpose PC incl gaming).


Even better if you can find something like Asus Z9PE-D WS....tho' they can still be a bit pricey......


----------



## Macio4ever (Jan 5, 2020)

Asus costs almost as much as entire T5610 and I do not see any big advantages over Dell (Did I overlooked sth?)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2020)

Macio4ever said:


> Asus costs almost as much as entire T5610 and I do not see any big advantages over Dell (Did I overlooked sth?)


Well...better VRM and overall components better support and possibility to OC.......


----------



## Edwired (Jan 10, 2020)

I been busy with my system lately got the e5450 cpu clock at 4.320ghz @ 1.288 max vcore during games only a small handful of firefox crashing and odd times game crashing it barely broke 54c on cpu. i have the ram 1:1 @ 960mhz still had the time recorded at 70 hours 38 mins without hard crash or bsod since just a few more tweaks to iron out the appication crashing and i be happy with my system


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2020)

I recently replaced my 850w PSU with a 650w PSU in my Xeon system. I must have hurt the PSU long ago when it was new while folding with overclocked 570s and the CPU. Now I have all the stability lol. Because of that, I mostly ran it at stock for the last couple of years, unless I used it to bench a little. Now I can run an overclock on my CPU, GPU and game at the same time lol. But even at stock it is a pretty smooth CPU. Maybe its the 6 cores, maybe its the cache? Its good to have her back either way. There is some cable chaos atm.. main cables are too short to manage The PSU is probably 12 years old, but I only used it for about a year. I had to upgrade because I needed 8 pin plugs, luckily my 970 only takes dual 6ers, which is good cuz that's all she's got captain! 





Ill put the fan clips on at some point.. I just really didn't want to fuck with it..


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2020)

Samiam66 said:


> this one above was only 640.00 to put together


Good, solid build.


----------



## Samiam66 (Jan 28, 2020)

RealNeil said:


> Good, solid build.






Thank you sir


----------



## lyra (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello again. Long time no see. Life got in the way a bit and i havent had my computer running in 6 months in between selling the gpu, moving house a few times getting a proper job and such. Anyway im craving getting going again but this time small size isnt just something nice and cool but necessary for me (not gonna work with my hulking great zalman case and current x58 system. 

I wanna reuse as much stuff as i already have and i have been thinking about those shuttle XPC cube things. They made them in x58 and x79 and such but does anyone know if they can have a xeon dropped into them and work with a bit of bios updating and maybe a bit of gentle modding?

Wow its not actually been that long since i stopped by. Im so busy these days it felt like ages D:


----------



## basco (Jan 30, 2020)

i only know the shuttle x58 and there ya have to fight with a special cooler that only fits on a special motherboard with no usb3.0 and a bios without oc options.
if that does not stop ya
look at the pics below:


			Shuttle Global - SX58J3


----------



## lyra (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh is there no overclocking at all? Bugger... Yeah sod that then...


----------



## freeagent (Feb 3, 2020)

Okay, so I did end up messing around with it.. my kids were in the country overnight, and this is what they saw when they came home 






Him and his brother love Mario, and this is their rig, they are Seven and Five. Stock clocks are fine


----------



## Edwired (Feb 3, 2020)

Nothing wrong with cable ties i used them in my pc


----------



## 27MaD (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello everyone, i just upgraded to a Xeon E3-1245 and got my self a new mobo, a B75-DS3V.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 3, 2020)

27MaD said:


> Hello everyone, i just upgraded to a Xeon E3-1245 and got my self a new mobo, a B75-DS3V.


Welcome to the CLUB!!!


----------



## lyra (Feb 5, 2020)

Xeon e3 1245 v2 vs i7 3770k in an asus P8Z77-i mITX motherboard.

What would be better. From what i can see on ark they are the same except the 1245 is 100mhz slower than the 3770k but ill overclock them anyway (unless the xeon is lo ked or something?) If they are the same then the xeon will surely be the better option as its like a 3rd of the price on ebay.
I hope im not missing anything glaring? Shame i cant put a e3 1290 v2 in this motherboard...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 5, 2020)

lyra said:


> Xeon e3 1245 v2 vs i7 3770k in an asus P8Z77-i mITX motherboard.
> 
> What would be better. From what i can see on ark they are the same except the 1245 is 100mhz slower than the 3770k but ill overclock them anyway (unless the xeon is lo ked or something?) If they are the same then the xeon will surely be the better option as its like a 3rd of the price on ebay.
> I hope im not missing anything glaring? Shame i cant put a e3 1290 v2 in this motherboard...


Well..yeah it's the same chip 100mhz difference and that's all.....if you ask me get the one you can get for less money!I
P.S.If you want to OC I believe that Xeon E3 is locked maybe you can only do BCLK OC but if the OC is important for you than in that case is better to go with 3770k


----------



## lyra (Feb 5, 2020)

Damn why do they have to lock things. Laaaaaaaaaame


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 5, 2020)

lyra said:


> Damn why do they have to lock things. Laaaaaaaaaame


So that they can dictate prices differently....Either way what GPU you planing to use?E3-1245 V2 have still good single core performance and in my opinion can push probably any GPU up to the Vega 56 or GTX 1070 class,tho' as the things stands 4cores/8 threads is almost bare minimum by today standards and future does not looks bright for 4 cores CPU's.....


----------



## lyra (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah i just got a 980ti for this. I have been without a computer for too long so its time to get me a more portable set up as the behemoth that is my other case is far too big and heavy for my situation. Its gonna be a poor mans computer, albeit in a lovely aluminium mITX case, until i have saved up for a big boi cpu and gpu.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 5, 2020)

Any one know why my wired network keep knocking out with the cpu overclocked as it marvell yukon. I dont know if if it the driver or something is off in the overclock since it 4.320ghz @ 1.304v i tested it for gaming and everything else including resident evil 2 remake as it fair taxing on the cpu no crashing. Do i need to bump up the northbridge or the southbridge voltage as im not sure if the network is tied to either one?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Any one know why my wired network keep knocking out with the cpu overclocked as it marvell yukon.


If you are talking about the system in your specs, the FSB OC you're doing to get 4.275ghz also means that the network chip is also being OC'd because it's linked to the board clock multipliers and is being OC'd with the rest of parts connected to the FSB clock.. Try to make sure make sure your PCI clock is set to 133mhz and that you're not OCing the PCIe bus.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 5, 2020)

I have asus p5q deluxe the fsb is currently at 480 which is 4.34ghz by bios and it shows 4.320ghz in operating system i though the pcie freq meant to be locked at 100 not higher as any time i bump up the pcie freq to 103 or higher i get no boot and once i power down the pc and turn it back on i get failed overclock dont know why the pcie freg cause that problem unless im thinking that the network is tied to southbridge since i did a quick check about that. i have the southbridge at 1.10v


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have asus p5q deluxe the fsb is currently at 480


That is an odd FSB number which will have the effect of overclocking the rest of the system with it.


Edwired said:


> i though the pcie freq meant to be locked at 100


Not the PCIe, the PCI bus. The network chip on that board is connected through the PCI bus IIRC.

There is a simple way to test this, save all your current settings and then reset everything back to default clocks/voltages and see if the problem persists. If it does not then your OC was causing the problem. If it doesn't persist, you might have a problem with the network chip itself.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 5, 2020)

Then again i maybe over looking something simple as im using power line adapters from tplink since i get random error 1014 pointing toward lan drop out. I will have a mess around with the speed & duplex setting in device manager since the ethernet port is capable of 1 gigabit going through 600mbps power line adapter then to vodafone HG659 it have 4 gigabit so im thinking something somewhere is conflicting this problem

If i had the speed & duplex in auto it behaves rather strange then i had to test out each setting from 100 mbps full, 100 mbps half both of these work then i tested 1000 mbps full it cuts out the lan on the pc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Then again i maybe over looking something simple as im using power line adapters from tplink since i get random error 1014 pointing toward lan drop out. I will have a mess around with the speed & duplex setting in device manager since the ethernet port is capable of 1 gigabit going through 600mbps power line adapter then to vodafone HG659 it have 4 gigabit so im thinking something somewhere is conflicting this problem
> 
> If i had the speed & duplex in auto it behaves rather strange then i had to test out each setting from 100 mbps full, 100 mbps half both of these work then i tested 1000 mbps full it cuts out the lan on the pc


Ah, there is that.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, there is that.


I had to find the setfsb software to reveal the speed of pcie and pci frequency according to that the pcie is 101.9 mhz and pci is 34 mhz as I'm wondering is that pci frequency is somewhat related to lan network chip as I can't find the setting for pci frequency to lock it in the bios for some reason.

Just had another look online turned out that pcie frequency is linked to PCI frequency. Look like I have to try that later on to see if that fixes the issue I'm having.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 6, 2020)

So did the fixes as I mentioned above I dropped the pcie freq to 101 and set the speed and duplex to 100mbps full and unticked some options in network adaptor the problem is reduced a good bit but not cutting out as much


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> So did the fixes as I mentioned above I dropped the pcie freq to 101 and set the speed and duplex to 100mbps full and unticked some options in network adaptor the problem is reduced a good bit but not cutting out as much


But it's not perfect? It could still be a couple of different things. Have you tried connecting directly to the router or tried a wifi adapter?


----------



## Edwired (Feb 6, 2020)

Pc is upstairs and router is in the kitchen i dont use wifi on my pc for a good reason


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Pc is upstairs and router is in the kitchen i dont use wifi on my pc for a good reason


Might be a good idea to set it up direct connect to the router so you can test the onboard LAN. Then you'll know for sure what part of the setup is faulty.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 6, 2020)

I keep testing it later on with multi firefox tabs open with bunch of 1080p videos to stress the network for 4 hours as that how long I use the pc per night so I can check it in the router to see what settings need adjusting there

Since my broadband speed is about 24/25mb download and upload is about 4.5/5mb the internet speed is hitting 25% tops according to task manager seems to hold up as long i dont get disconnections from vodafone service side they been doing some sort of maintenance lately


----------



## Edwired (Feb 11, 2020)

Seem to hold up well did abit of tweaking in the first and second sub timings with abit loose and tight in some areas. The e5450 seems happy at 4.32ghz for the maximum vcore 1.312v some times it jumps up to 1.320v other than that it starting to work as it should. Once I get it lined out I try to push for it abit more just to see if there's more left in the tank


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2020)

HE used a sock in the tank it what wrong with the guy :facepalmed:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Edwired (Feb 14, 2020)

It looks like I found the limit on the gskill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk on 5:6 fsb/dram ratio seems to tap out around 1189mhz that about 495 fsb i think. But managed to knock on 500 fsb  on 1:1 ratio and drop the CPU ratio to 8.5 which makes the ram 981mhz but get application error 1000 with 0x0000005 which tells me the ram timings is somewhat unstable if my hunch is correct


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Guys,

this is my last creation based on a dual xeon cpu; a very powerful pc that can handle....everything

CPUs: dual cpu xeon 2667 v2
Ram: 64gb di ram ECC DDR3 1600mhz
Motherboard: supermicro x9dri-ln4f+ EE-ATX
Cpu Cooler: N°2 Arctic freezer 33
First Hard disk: SSD Crucial BX 480gb
Second Hard disk: 1tb 2,5" 7200rpm
Gpu: Gainward GTX 1080 GS Phoenix
Psu: Enermax revolution 1000w 80+
Case: deepcool matrexx mesh
PCI-E USB 3.0
PCI-E AUDIO: ASUS XONAR DGX
Usb Bluetooth
Usb Wi-Fi dual band
Fan: N°6 rgb fans + led stripe, all managed by a remote controller

Of course no overclock on this board: the only thing that i could do was setting the power limit to 255; no in games and other applications that requires only few cores frequency is often at 4000mhz.
It wasn't easy to fit all the hardware inside the case; the motherboard is an EE-atx (needs more space in the top of the case), and i had to do  holes for 3 motheboard standoffs that were in non standard position.
Anyway all is workimng fine and temps are good; thanks to the frontal mesh cpu temps rise to 65°


----------



## Macio4ever (Feb 19, 2020)

Great build.


----------



## lyra (Feb 21, 2020)

Thats a pretty cool system. Perhaps ill go dual socket next in my massive zalman case. Once im bored of this mitx system im building now.
 On that note, anyone want some old xeon stuff? I put it away working and it doesnt wanna post anymore and i cant be bothered to troubleshoot cause im gonna downsize anyway.
X5672
Asus p6x58d-e
6x2gb xms3 1600mhz


----------



## Edwired (Feb 21, 2020)

Why it not posting i wonder


----------



## lyra (Feb 21, 2020)

Dunno. It always had hissy fits whenever i left it off and unplugged for a while or if i moved house with it. The conditions it was stored in probably where not the best either. Its time for change anyway. Perhaps ill come to westmere if im ever daft enough to buy an sr2


----------



## Edwired (Feb 21, 2020)

What you going to do with it? Sounds like the cmos battery is dying causing the BIOS setting to reverse to default would be my guess or the cpu isn't happy or not getting along with the motherboard


----------



## lyra (Feb 21, 2020)

Ill probably hold onto it and play with it one day when i have more time if no one wants it. Try and figure out what was wrong with it.
When powering on it just has the dram light on constantly. Pressing mem ok does nothing to help, clear cmos does nothing to help never gives a video output. I was just gonna keep it and maybe one day do some exotic cooling and overclocking once i had replaced it as my main pc


----------



## Edwired (Feb 21, 2020)

I wont mind if it was a freebie i take it lol but it up to you how much if your looking to get rid of it? As im in ireland you in cornwall that somewhere wales?


----------



## lyra (Feb 21, 2020)

Its the other sticky out bit below wales aha


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Edwired (Feb 27, 2020)

Well everyone i be getting the the cpu, ram, motherboard from @*lyra. Question is what the best and fastest xeon i can get for the motherboard*


----------



## lyra (Feb 27, 2020)

X5690 or x5687 one is 6 core the other is a 4 core with a slightly higher base clock. They held onto their value a bit more cause they are top of the stack. The x5672 you will be getting ran at 4.3 daily but its only a 4 core and now more cores is the way to go


----------



## Edwired (Feb 27, 2020)

I had a quick look around seems like the x5690 is the same as x990 but did come across x5675 which is 6 core 12 thread that the step up from x5672 as the x5675 is cheaper than x5690. Is there any sort of bios modding needed for it to work or does it work out of the box?

Also just wondering about max voltages for ram and cpu and every other settings as i will be overclocking and what do and dont i mess in the bios?


----------



## lyra (Feb 27, 2020)

There is a great x58 overclocking guide in the forums here and if you get it all working again that board has the latest bios on it so it should work


----------



## Edwired (Feb 27, 2020)

Is there any links to that overclocking guide?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Is there any links to that overclocking guide?


One of the best here: https://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 28, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Well everyone i be getting the the cpu, ram, motherboard from @*lyra. Question is what the best and fastest xeon i can get for the motherboard*


Yeah as the @lyra said is X5690 but in reality ANY of the 6 core X58 Xeons could work Just fine even some could potentially OC better then some X5690 samples the things is that X5690 have BEST mutiplier which will allow you to OC easy but you can OC also +via BCLK so there is a chance that maybe some better samples of X5675 or X5660..etc.could even reach higher clock speed then some X5690 at the end it really also depends on CPU lottery.....But with good quality mobo and a bit of knowledge almost ANY of the 6 core Xeons will reach above 4+Ghz easy.....GL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> One of the best here: https://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/


This guide easily applies to Core i9 and most of the Xeon range as well, with some technical alterations.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This guide easily applies to Core i9 and most of the Xeon range as well, with some technical alterations.


Exactly. The high level concepts, voltages, etc... this should be all he needs to get started at least.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 2, 2020)

Budget Build Haswell-Ep 12 core and cheap ddr3 ecc reg ram.
CPUs: Xeon E5-2673v3 ES  all core turbo hack (3.1ghz) 
Ram: 4x16gb Samsung ECC REG 4Rx4 1066@1866 CAS13
Motherboard: Jingsha X99-8D3 (updated Huananzhi X99-TF russian modded bios)
Cpu Cooler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
SSD+HDD: Samsung Evo 850 250gb + Kingston hyper 480gb + Wd green 3TB + Wd blue 500Gb
Gpu: Asus Cerberus 1070Ti 8gb stock clocks
Psu: Super Flower 750w platinum switched to eco mode
Case: Cheftek ATX something from trash
Audio: Genius Cavimanus Headset


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 2, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Budget Build Haswell-Ep 12 core and cheap ddr3 ecc reg ram.
> CPUs: Xeon E5-2673v3 ES  all core turbo hack (3.1ghz)
> Ram: 4x16gb Samsung ECC REG 4Rx4 1066@1866 CAS13
> Motherboard: Jingsha X99-8D3 (updated Huananzhi X99-TF russian modded bios)
> ...


Nice build...personally I always trying to avoid Chinese boards but hey seems like some of them ain't that bad after all...don't be shy show us more benchmark results: Passmark,Geekbench 4,5,Cinebench.....


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 3, 2020)

Geekbench4





						HUANAN Default string  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a HUANAN Default string with an Intel Xeon E5-2673 v3 processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				



GeekBench5





						HUANAN Default string  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a HUANAN Default string with an Intel Xeon E5-2673 v3 processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				



Chinese board is cheaper than any brand board and it is stable. (110usd for the board, and 100 usd was the cpu, but i ordered another cpu for 43 usd an early 14 core 2695v3 ES on ebay, the 16gb ram sticks was 17 usd each)
2011v1 is even cheaper 40-50 Usd the motherboard (only dual channel ram, no usb3) and the cpu-s a few dollar. I bought 6 cpu-s on auction (1620 unlocked, 2x 2667, 3x4620) all for 20! usd, some smd damaged but works stable. I will post it soon! For single threads e5 1620 is best buy, unlocked to x43 multi, but it has only 4 core 8 threads witch is today a little weak.
I live in Hungary, where the new harware prices are very high here (thanks to 27% world record VAT).


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 4, 2020)

And the power consumption is very good: (measured by EMOS P5821)
Idle windows desktop 59-61w 
Prime95 in-place large fft 228-229w
Prime95 Blend 230w
Cinebench R20 running 170w
Star citizen in game flying 150-180w 
I use the -50mv undervoltage efi driver.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 4, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> And the power consumption is very good: (measured by EMOS P5821)
> Idle windows desktop 59-61w
> Prime95 in-place large fft 228-229w
> Prime95 Blend 230w
> ...


I see you been playing Star Citizen I also playing SC sometimes not exactly happy how that game progress but hey still looks pretty for the "eye"....all in all you have good machine there IF it's just a bit faster on a single core but also ain't that bad with that hack and 3,1Ghz on all cores....how good that CPU "feeds"GTX 1070TI?Can you do 3Dmark fire Strike I am a bit curious as my 2650V2(on 3,4Ghz) is just a bit faster on a single core performance in same tests so to know if potentially can "feed"more powerful GPU then my old RX 480.....


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 4, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I see you been playing Star Citizen I also playing SC sometimes not exactly happy how that game progress but hey still looks pretty for the "eye"....all in all you have good machine there IF it's just a bit faster on a single core but also ain't that bad with that hack and 3,1Ghz on all cores....how good that CPU "feeds"GTX 1070TI?Can you do 3Dmark fire Strike I am a bit curious as my 2650V2(on 3,4Ghz) is just a bit faster on a single core performance in same tests so to know if potentially can "feed"more powerful GPU then my old RX 480.....


I love SC, i have a Reclaimer and a P72. Still waiting to salvage v1.
Steam version 3dmark not starting, i get only an empty white screen window. When i tried an old version i got an error "3dmark encountered a problem" still an empty window. And i downloaded non steam version the setup screen is white. I dont know why. The games, and other benchmarks runs fine.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 4, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> I love SC, i have a Reclaimer and a P72. Still waiting to salvage v1.
> Steam version 3dmark not starting, i get only an empty white screen window. When i tried an old version i got an error "3dmark encountered a problem" still an empty window. And i downloaded non steam version the setup screen is white. I dont know why. The games, and other benchmarks runs fine.


Try to download their latest SystemInfo first then run normal/free version of 3Dmark Firestrike/Time spy.......


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 4, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Try to download their latest SystemInfo first then run normal/free version of 3Dmark Firestrike/Time spy.......


I use the free demo steam version. I updated (removed first, and reinstalled) to the latest system info. I think that cant detect my hardware. (ES cpu or the modded chinese mobo?)
If i run the systeminfohelper from the folder it says "collecting" like for ever.
My Os is very new install, latest build Windows10 Pro.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 4, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> I use the free demo steam version. I updated (removed first, and reinstalled) to the latest system info. I think that cant detect my hardware. (ES cpu or the modded chinese mobo?)


Hmm...Yeah I guess could be that he can not detect your hardware tho' as I remember even then it should be just blank sysinfo down there but not whole page....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 7, 2020)

I have some spare time so I made small video clip with benchmark results of my OC Xeon 2650 V2.......









cpu-z result,passmark,Aida64 cpu queen,GeekBench4,Cinebench R15,Cinebench R20,Fire Strike,Time Spy,War Thunder,Star Citizen


----------



## Edwired (Mar 8, 2020)

Got the cpu ram and motherboard today did the usual cleaning checked everything that plugged in correctly. The motherboard will turn on then a few seconds later it does the reboot thinking it will work nothing came up on the screen . So did abit of checking about on the motherboard and my heart sank when I saw the ov_cpu pin header was in 2-3 position I'm pretty sure that what killed the cpu as it don't get hot at all without the cpu heatsink and I did check all the rams in different slot. So I have the suspect list of possibly cpu - ram - bios chip last motherboard


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 9, 2020)

I purposely delidded a Xeon in such a way to split the silicon open so that I could examine it for science.
Processor is (was?) a Xeon L5420 SLBBR with the full 12MB of cache.



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I purposely delidded a Xeon in such a way to split the silicon open so that I could examine it for science.
> Processor is (was?) a Xeon L5420 SLBBR with the full 12MB of cache.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! You split the dies in half! Impressive. Ladies & Gentlemen, this is what the entire Core 2 Quad based product line looks like inside.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> WOW! You split the dies in half! Impressive. Ladies & Gentlemen, this is what the entire Core 2 Quad based product line looks like inside.



Yeah true! Anything on the 45nm process (Harpertown, Yorkfield, Wolfdale) has the same core layout. Obviously Core 2 Duos just have a single chip in the centre.
The 65nm processors (Clovertown, Kentsfield, Conroe) would also look similar but with a larger die area.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 11, 2020)

Anyone got Asus p6x58d-e willing to put up images of the board front and back just need to see if I'm missing any sort of caps on this board


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Anyone got Asus p6x58d-e willing to put up images of the board front and back just need to see if I'm missing any sort of caps on this board


Plenty of pics here;








						ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard Review - Closer Look
					

Today, we have with us ASUSs entry level SATA III 6Gbps and USB 3.0 compliant X58 motherboard.



					www.vortez.net
				



There's hardly anything on the back.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 11, 2020)

What strange about the Asus p6x58d-e without any of the cpu, ram, gpu, cmos battery and bios chip. It turns on then about 5 seconds after it reboots then stay on without beeps. Then when everything is installed it does the exact same behaviour no beep either. The memok button just reboots the whole system does not do any sort of blinking like it said in the manual and videos. I even got the i7 920 D0 that I borrowed from another guy just to see if the board will boot nothing happened. I'm beginning to think it either the bios chip is dead or the board is broken. Can a dead bios chip cause this sort of behaviour?

If anyone has working board can anyone use digital multimeter just to find out what voltages should be so I can compare just to narrow down the problem. Would be great


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 12, 2020)

Struck gold with this purchase. The guy was selling a Gigabyte P35 DS3P with I/O shield, Core 2 Duo, Intel heatsink and 4GB RAM on Ebay. It was "untested" so he was practically giving the thing away for US$20 including shipping, so I took the jump and turns out that all the parts work perfectly fine. Won't be long before it gets the 771-to-775 Xeon treatment.

I already have the same motherboard in my E5450 system and that thing rocks, so this one was a total deal.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Struck gold with this purchase. The guy was selling a Gigabyte P35 DS3P with I/O shield, Core 2 Duo, Intel heatsink and 4GB RAM on Ebay. It was "untested" so he was practically giving the thing away for US$20 including shipping, so I took the jump and turns out that all the parts work perfectly fine. Won't be long before it gets the 771-to-775 Xeon treatment.
> 
> I already have the same motherboard in my E5450 system and that thing rocks, so this one was a total deal.
> 
> View attachment 147877


Nice! Match those parts with a GTX 760 or 770 and you will have a retro gaming system to be reckoned with. What Xeon are you planning to match it with?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Match those parts with a GTX 760 or 770 and you will have a retro gaming system to be reckoned with. What Xeon are you planning to match it with?



Not sure on which Xeon yet, actually. It's hard to find an LGA771 Xeon that's a better all-rounder than the E5450. Could always give the X3363 a try, I got a couple of those lying around that haven't been used much.


----------



## er557 (Mar 12, 2020)

that's still expensive, I got a business laptop from 2007 for 100$ that has similar specs


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 12, 2020)

er557 said:


> that's still expensive, I got a business laptop from 2007 for 100$ that has similar specs



Don't understand what you're getting at. Laptops are a completely different product.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Could always give the X3363 a try


If you've already got one of those, give it a try, that is a solid CPU and OC's very well(FSB OC).


----------



## Edwired (Mar 13, 2020)

The Asus p6x58d-d is borked got the bios chip this morning not a sign of life out of it. So ended up getting another Asus p6x58d-e from Germany for €90 this time is fully working


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 13, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The Asus p6x58d-d is borked got the bios chip this morning not a sign of life out of it. So ended up getting another Asus p6x58d-e from Germany for €90 this time is fully working


That sucks. At least you got another for a decent price!


----------



## Edwired (Mar 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That sucks. At least you got another for a decent price!


Yeah I know such a heart breaker when these things happened


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 13, 2020)

Have a cheap Gigabyte X79 UD5 & E5 1620 V2 on the way, board has a bunch of somewhat bent pins but otherwise looks in decent shape and for $40 cad it was hard to pass it up. 
Hopefully I can get it to work, if it does then I'll look into grabbing an E5 1650 v2.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 13, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Have a cheap Gigabyte X79 UD5 & E5 1620 V2 on the way, board has a bunch of somewhat bent pins but otherwise looks in decent shape and for $40 cad it was hard to pass it up.
> Hopefully I can get it to work, if it does then I'll look into grabbing an E5 1650 v2.


That is a solid board,hopefully it's a easy fix ....just FYI even if 2600 Xeons are locked you can still OC via BCLK on good motherboards and those Xeons are usually cost even less....


----------



## Warrax (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello, I would like to ask one information about Xeon L5430 (50W TDP socket 775 Xeon ). This information is very hard to find over internet, as this processor is not very used in test, particulary after overclocking (most tests to be found are in server motherboards at stock speeds)

I would like to ask, what's his actual power consumption in idle/load, when you compare it to E5430. (same clock speed, ratios, FSB)  If someone measured it, how much it is less.
At idle, I expect almost no differance, so those 30W differance will be only during full load, during Intel LinkPack test?

The second question is, when I want only mild overclock, will it draw still less power AFTER overclocking? Lets say when I overclock it to 3 Ghz, which is E5450, is better to take L5430 and overclock it, or E5450 at stock. Motherboard will be very good, Asus P5Q deluxe, capable of reaching 450-500 FSB. I know, that to overclock L5430 to 3 Ghz, I will have to raise FSB, so it will draw more watts, than stock 333 Mhz FSB. So my question is basicaly, when I don't want to overclock it to 3.8 - 4.0 Ghz (for that is better E5450 I know, because it has high multiplier), is better to take L5430, than E5450? How are savings made, only by lowering Vcore, or actualy by using some special technology? (in other words, L5430 overclocked to 3 Ghz, using 1.20v VCores, will draw same amount of power as E5450@3ghz using 1.20v Vcore? Or less at same clock and voltage?)

I found only this article, when they are directly compared, but unfortunately, they used them on different motherboards and number of DIMMS.








						AMD's 'Istanbul' six-core Opteron processors
					

The recent advent of Intel’s “Nehalem” Xeons had a bit of an apocalyptic feeling to it, when one considered the implications for AMD. Despite strong showings from the past few...




					techreport.com
				




What interested me, is idle power consumption differance, just to note, that those are Dual-CPU platforms.


			https://techreport.com/r.x/opteron-2435/cine-power-idle.gif
		


Anyway, can it have such huge differance from E5450 even in idle? Maybe C-state for E5450 doesn't work? As both have same low multiplier using Intel SpeedStep technology (both downclock to 6x333 = 2Ghz), only higher multiplier is different (8x for L5430, 9x for E5450). How comes, L5430 has so much better power consumption in idle, it's basically 120 Watts!!!
I saw CPU-Z images over internet, and seems, that in Low-power state, both L5430 and E5450 have 6x333 = 2Ghz, and same voltage.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 14, 2020)

Everything can add up watt usage like gpu, cpu, ram, motherboard, fans, lighting option. Regarding of overclocking it will increase power consumption overall. Unless you want to save on power down clock and decrease voltages will decrease power consumption. Is that kind of answer you looking for? Also look for watt Meter plug that will help you to see the overall power consumption


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2020)

Warrax said:


> I would like to ask, what's his actual power consumption in idle/load


Generally between 40 and 100 watts for just the CPU. The total system wattage depends on what else you have in the system.


----------



## Warrax (Mar 14, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Everything can add up watt usage like gpu, cpu, ram, motherboard, fans, lighting option. Regarding of overclocking it will increase power consumption overall. Unless you want to save on power down clock and decrease voltages will decrease power consumption. Is that kind of answer you looking for? Also look for watt Meter plug that will help you to see the overall power consumption


I have watt-meter, but I'm deciding, which one to take for tight budget build. The computer is used many hours in idle or in desktop browsing, that means CPU will go like 10-20% most of time, which is more closer to idle, than to full load power consumption. 
But if the differance in wattage is not big, or after overclocking even zero, then I would take E5450. If differance is about 20-30W, then I want L5430, because it's also cheaper on aliexpress.
Anyway, I wanted to find graps like 
L5430 idle - 100W, 
L5430@3 ghz  idle - 110W, 
L5430 load - 150W, 
L5430 @3 ghz - 170W, 
and same for E5450, 

to compare them on equal frequencies. But nowhere on internet is L5430 tested overclocked. Only extreme overclocks like 3,6 Ghz on 1,40volts etc...but still cannot find direct comparsion of two. I am also curious, how they dropped TDP so much, if also by Vcore, or by technology improvement. Cannot find these information anywhere.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 14, 2020)

The L5430 has a slightly lower stock voltage and a lower maximum temp than the E5430 at stock. Otherwise they are the same and so at the same frequency & voltage the power consumption will be within the margin of error of silicon quality.

In your application it won't matter which one you use as neither will run beyond idle for any significant length of time.

I'd just run an E8400 or something for that system since it's just for web use, it'll be faster and use even less power.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 14, 2020)

Well each cpu will have difference in tjmax, tdp, vcore, L1/L2 cache. Some of them like lower vcore and some like higher vcore depends on overclock or underclock

On this site it shows the L5430 is 10 months younger than e5450,  better for lower typical power consumption. The tdp is general heat that is generated from the die that just my guess

Decided to mess around with msconfig to disable 2 cores to just to see what windows 10, cpuid, and hwinfo and what sort of loss I see. Quite surprised that I lost 6mb of L2 will test it for gaming and browsing later to see how bad it hit and usual checks on typical consumption

With 2 cores disabled dirt rally 2.0 ran good with abit of stuttering also longer loading time, resident evil 2 remake on the other hand ran really bad stuttering and freezing a lot totally unplayable, Firefox is slower to load up.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 15, 2020)

Warrax said:


> I have watt-meter, but I'm deciding, which one to take for tight budget build. The computer is used many hours in idle or in desktop browsing, that means CPU will go like 10-20% most of time, which is more closer to idle, than to full load power consumption.
> But if the differance in wattage is not big, or after overclocking even zero, then I would take E5450. If differance is about 20-30W, then I want L5430, because it's also cheaper on aliexpress.
> Anyway, I wanted to find graps like
> L5430 idle - 100W,
> ...



Back on page 216 I tested the L5420 and E5450 for power consumption and thermals. Here are some posts I made:



PooPipeBoy said:


> Anyone else had experiences with the Xeon L5420? Mine isn't overclocked and runs at ~65C idle and touches 90C during a Cinebench run. I tried different coolers to make sure it wasn't a thermal contact issue, but nope, it just seems to be running terrible despite the 50W TDP. Not sure what the deal is.
> 
> The X3363 for comparison has an 80W TDP and idles in the high 40s with a max of almost 80. Performs better, too.





PooPipeBoy said:


> I finally went to the hardware store and bought a power outlet meter to get the power consumption sussed out with these Xeons.
> Currently running a GTX650, 4GB of DDR2 and standard hard drive.
> Power was measured for the tower only.
> These are my results:
> ...



The only major difference was thermals. For some reason, the L5420 counter-intuitively ran hotter than the E5450. The idle temperature of the L5420 was approaching the max temperature of the E5450. Same thing occurred with both SLBBR and SLARP versions, so higher temperatures just seem to be inherent to those CPUs.

I personally really like the E54xx variants (especially the E5450) for the cool temperatures and great overclocking. The L54xx variants are still alright considering they do consume less power, but they might be more limited with overclocking due to the higher stock thermals. Haven't tested overclocking myself yet, though.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 15, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Back on page 216 I tested the L5420 and E5450 for power consumption and thermals. Here are some posts I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget the tjmax offset that affects the a lot of them for temperature reading


----------



## Warrax (Mar 15, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Back on page 216 I tested the L5420 and E5450 for power consumption and thermals. Here are some posts I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was very fruitful, thank you. It's almost exactly, what was I searching for. Interesting would be how much power would draw overclocked L5430 to 3ghz, if it would be at least few watts more effective. Anyway, reason for same idle consumption is, as I said, that both of them have 6x multipier as lowest, so in C-state they are exactly same.

What is interesting, there is a 65W TDP Q9550s, which is same as Q9550, except, it has 65W TDP instead 95W. I've found some testing https://www.anandtech.com/show/2714/2
It shows a little bit better power effectivity than Q9650 or Q9400. So maybe, same results would have that L5430 @ 3 ghz.

Edit:
So I've just found this article, that compares Q9550s and Q9550 directly. Don't understand why it didn't showed up before.








						Intel Q9550S: A Greener Quad Core? - Silent PC Review
					

Intel markets the Q9550S quad core processor as an energy efficient variant of the Q9550. Our comparison seeks to answer two basic questions: Is the Q9550S’ power savings enough to justify its much higher price, and how does it compare to an undervolted Q9550? June 22, 2009 by Lawrence Lee...




					www.silentpcreview.com
				



The issue is finaly explained I think, all power savings are done only by undervolt from default volts (and only in load, so that's why idle power consumption is same), but undervolt can be done also on original processor. So I guess, same will apply also to E5450/L5430 issue, that means, that E5450 is better to take, for higher multiplier and possibly better overclock, while it can be still undervolted for power consumption, if you let it on stock.

I have suspision, that Intel wanted to sell inferior chips, that could not be overclocked good, this way, it's look good on paper with lower TDP, so they just undervolted them. Seems, that original Q9550 could be even undervolted more, so maybe they were selling inferior chips for this, and even charged extra $$$ for it.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 15, 2020)

Warrax said:


> This was very fruitful, thank you. It's almost exactly, what was I searching for. Interesting would be how much power would draw overclocked L5430 to 3ghz, if it would be at least few watts more effective. Anyway, reason for same idle consumption is, as I said, that both of them have 6x multipier as lowest, so in C-state they are exactly same.
> 
> What is interesting, there is a 65W TDP Q9550s, which is same as Q9550, except, it has 65W TDP instead 95W. I've found some testing https://www.anandtech.com/show/2714/2
> It shows a little bit better power effectivity than Q9650 or Q9400. So maybe, same results would have that L5430 @ 3 ghz.
> ...



Sounds about right to me. I don't have a functional L5420 right now since the ones I had were destroyed for science. From my own testing they don't seem to be power efficient or have a low TDP. On paper they have a 50W TDP but for some reason they perform like a 120W TDP chip. I'll be getting a new L5420 this week to continue with testing but I can already say with confidence that the E54xx chips are more desirable, especially considering there's no cost difference on Ebay. Pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyone get stuttering issues when running multiple virtual machines on their Xeon build? I've got between three and eleven going and it seems after about a week the entire system likes to stutter pretty badly. There's enough ram left open and it's purely running on SSDs except for the storage HDD which is for backups and misc files.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 15, 2020)

What Xeon build you having stuttering with?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 16, 2020)

Other people been noticing prices going up on imported CPUs due to the COVID-19? I could've sworn there was a listing for Xeon E5450's for like $5 each a few weeks ago but it disappeared and now it seems like prices on everything else is creeping upward. I guess it's to be expected since they usually come from China or South Korea.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What Xeon build you having stuttering with?


The one in my system specs.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 16, 2020)

Toothless said:


> The one in my system specs.


Might be windows 10 background services do a check around task manager to see what spiking when mutli vm


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Might be windows 10 background services do a check around task manager to see what spiking when mutli vm


Nothing is spiking. No disk usage or any kind of usage. It just likes to lock up.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 16, 2020)

Is sysmain and windows search is running in the services.msc?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Straight up, this'll be ironic after I said I wasn't particularly fond of L54xx Xeons.
But I got 30 of them (plus a handful of E54xx ones) for about US$1.00 a pop so I'm not complaining at all.

Edit: As for the purpose of them, I don't currently have a use for so many processors. Most of them are identical variants so it'd probably be ideal for someone who wants to fill a whole server cabinet with low power quad cores.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Straight up, this'll be ironic after I said I wasn't particularly fond of L54xx Xeons.
> But I got 30 of them (plus a handful of E54xx ones) for about US$1.00 a pop so I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> Edit: As for the purpose of them, I don't currently have a use for so many processors. Most of them are identical variants so it'd probably be ideal for someone who wants to fill a whole server cabinet with low power quad cores.
> ...


Ebay?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ebay?



Yeah. Gave an offer though, it wasn't the original Buy It Now price.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 18, 2020)

The x5675 just arrived this morning currently waitng on the asus p6x58d-e to arrive could take 2 weeks maybe. It was the cheapest board i got across the european


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The x5675 just arrived this morning


That's a good CPU.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah seen good reviews on it. Just learning to get my feets wet on overclocking with newer cpu, motherboard and ram and work my way up the Xeon chain. Just hoping I don't kill it with a blink of an eye


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Yeah seen good reviews on it. Just learning to get my feets wet on overclocking with newer cpu, motherboard and ram and work my way up the Xeon chain. Just hoping I don't kill it with a blink of an eye


With OCing, it's a universally held opinion that it is a very good CPU to OC. But I advise caution. Take it easy with the level of OC and voltages you push it to. The CPU will likely get an excellent result with a BCLK OC of 166mhz and even 200mhz. As you raise the BCLK remember to lower the multiplier. You should be able to easily get 4ghz out of it with careful tweaking and experimentation. 4.2 and even 4.4ghz are generally possible with higher voltages and with good cooling. 1.35volts is the upper range limit of Intel's VID spec(see link below) for that CPU. It can handle 1.4v but I would not recommend anything higher than 1.375v for daily use.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 19, 2020)

This was quite interesting. I was modding the BIOS on my new Gigabyte P35 DS3P and had installed a Xeon E5440 with the un-modded BIOS. It seemed to perform pretty good and so I made some Minecraft 1.6 framerate benchmarks to test the before-and-after BIOS mod CPU performance. Got the R9 270X installed so there was no issues with GPU limitations.

Standard F12 BIOS:
TEST 1 - 87.6 avg, 46 min, 140 max
TEST 2 - 75.5 avg, 49 min, 92 max

Modded Xeon F12 BIOS:
TEST 1 - 112.6 avg, 53 min, 176 max
TEST 2 - 93.5 avg, 79 min, 121 max

Never expected to see that kind of performance boost. A lot of those numbers went up 30fps (including minimum FPS for Test 2 which was crazy) and it's like a totally different machine now. Also tested Cinebench R15 but it remained identical at 300cb, but not surprising behavior from a synthetic benchmark.
Minecraft isn't the ideal benchmark tool, but it's the only decent CPU-intensive game I've got and it's great for testing LGA775 systems.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 19, 2020)

Question is my CPU speed correct?
Intel Xeon 2630 v2. When its at full throttle i was wondering was it suppose to be higher, the core speed, looks like its staying at 2.8ghz. But i thought it uses turbo boost 2.0 and it should be reading 3.10ghz or something like that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 19, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Question is my CPU speed correct?
> Intel Xeon 2630 v2. When its at full throttle i was wondering was it suppose to be higher, the core speed, looks like its staying at 2.8ghz. But i thought it uses turbo boost 2.0 and it should be reading 3.10ghz or something like that.


That seems to be the all-core turbo limit, so yes right where it should be.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That seems to be the all-core turbo limit, so yes right where it should be.


Thanks, also the best CPU i found is this one  is the E5-2680 V2 for my HP420. When the price drops i will grab it, don't feel like spending 80 bucks or 100 dollars on it.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 19, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This was quite interesting. I was modding the BIOS on my new Gigabyte P35 DS3P and had installed a Xeon E5440 with the un-modded BIOS. It seemed to perform pretty good and so I made some Minecraft 1.6 framerate benchmarks to test the before-and-after BIOS mod CPU performance. Got the R9 270X installed so there was no issues with GPU limitations.
> 
> Standard F12 BIOS:
> TEST 1 - 87.6 avg, 46 min, 140 max
> ...


Did you make sure you got the latest microcodes from delidded.com 771-775 mods


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 19, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Question is my CPU speed correct?
> Intel Xeon 2630 v2. When its at full throttle i was wondering was it suppose to be higher, the core speed, looks like its staying at 2.8ghz. But i thought it uses turbo boost 2.0 and it should be reading 3.10ghz or something like that.


Yours MAX Turbo Frequency is 3.1Ghz which means it will most likely use that turbo speed only with 1-2 cores.........


----------



## Edwired (Mar 19, 2020)

Only way to find out is to run some sort of benchtest like cinebench r20 to see the turbo to pop up unless he has the intel speed step enabled and the turbo enabled in the bios that why it idles on the base clock is my guess nothing to worry about.

Use hwinfo to display everything to see what cores turbo up to 3.1ghz when running cinebench r20


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Only way to find out is to run some sort of benchtest like cinebench r20 to see the turbo to pop up unless he has the intel speed step enabled and the turbo enabled in the bios that why it idles on the base clock is my guess nothing to worry about


Nah Cinebench never go on MAX turbo speed is always use all cores....it's best if he install open hardware monitor or if he use MSI Afterburner/Riva tuner in games and monitor his cores then he can see when some of the core reach that peek.....OHM is good because you can always see your max recorded speed&temps...


----------



## Edwired (Mar 19, 2020)

I know i only said it as it easier to monitor which cores turbo to 3.1ghz. Cinebench r20 is demanding on cpu than r15 so yes it will make the cpu 100% all cores


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 19, 2020)

Well i use HWINFO,  showing the same. At idle and running games/apps, videos the core section says the same at 2893.ghz. it doesnt go any higher than that. 
I also notice something starnge, after installing drivers using driverbooster, my computer won't shut off after i click shut off, haha.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 19, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Well i use HWINFO,  showing the same. At idle and running games/apps, videos the core section says the same at 2893.ghz. it doesnt go any higher than that.
> I also notice something starnge, after installing drivers using driverbooster, my computer won't shut off after i click shut off, haha.


Well maybe turbo is turned off in your bios options?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 20, 2020)

Here is some more info, why does it say the turbo mode is locked?
is something seems wrong to you guys?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Did you make sure you got the latest microcodes from delidded.com 771-775 mods



I tried modding my own BIOS but it wasn't working. CBROM for the Award BIOS kept throwing the "not enough space" error (it happens with all P35 DS3P BIOS versions and any number of microcodes) and I couldn't be bothered figuring out the manual method. I found this site and just downloaded the modded BIOS instead http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/. It checked out fine with the extra Xeon microcodes so that's good enough.
Interestingly it seems like both the 2.x and 1.x board revisions all use the same BIOS, at least according to that site. It worked for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Here is some more info, why does it say the turbo mode is locked?
> is something seems wrong to you guys?


You're fine, that's what it should be.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 20, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I tried modding my own BIOS but it wasn't working. CBROM for the Award BIOS kept throwing the "not enough space" error (it happens with all P35 DS3P BIOS versions and any number of microcodes) and I couldn't be bothered figuring out the manual method. I found this site and just downloaded the modded BIOS instead http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/. It checked out fine with the extra Xeon microcodes so that's good enough.
> Interestingly it seems like both the 2.x and 1.x board revisions all use the same BIOS, at least according to that site. It worked for me.


You know that the not enought space said that there too many microcodes was in the bios you have to remove the celeron and pentium microcodes to make room for the xeon microcodes


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 20, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Here is some more info, why does it say the turbo mode is locked?
> is something seems wrong to you guys?


That's OK and perfectly normal,thing is that 3,1Ghz for your CPU is ONLY for 1 core turbo boost......for 2 core turbo is 3Ghz and all core turbo is 2,9Ghz or your actual speed as 2893Mhz.....Anyway not sure why you never saw that your CPU doing individual 1 core boost on 3,1Ghz maybe because your CPU load is always high from some reason and then you only have ALL core speed on 2,9Ghz...


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 20, 2020)

Well, I crossed the threshold into xeon land with the purchase of these two E5-3696 v2 CPUs. 2.5GHz base, 3.5GHz turbo. 12 Core / 24 Thread





They currently reside in an HP 820z chassis... And I have another z820 which is getting two xeon chips as well, this time with the E5-2673 vs... both are liquid cooled (OEM).


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 21, 2020)

Edwired said:


> You know that the not enought space said that there too many microcodes was in the bios you have to remove the celeron and pentium microcodes to make room for the xeon microcodes



Yeah I know. Not my first time doing the mod but others have worked just fine in the past. Couldn't be bothered figuring out how to manually delete and insert microcodes because then you've got to look up CPU ID's and I don't have that kind of patience this time around.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

Got everything all cleaned up and installed in an actual case. Xeon E5440 seems good for around 3.4GHz and it's doing alright with the stock heatsink.





I also finally got my hands on a Core 2 Quad Q6600 and now I know why the LGA771 Xeons are so good. Overclocked to 3.2GHz (1.3 vcore) with no issues and got 317cb in Cinebench R15. It would've been a beast when it came out in 2007. Only real downside is the power consumption, it was hitting 450W even with the low-power Quadro.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 22, 2020)

We need a Xeon benchmark competition... anyone game for that?


----------



## Macio4ever (Mar 22, 2020)

Cinabench R15, 2xX5687: 1128 points


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 22, 2020)

Cinebench R15: 2x E52696 v2 CPUs, 3011 points





EDIT: Can anyone compete with this? Lets see some good #s! 

I will start a competition if we get enough interest.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Edwired (Mar 22, 2020)

These are my personal best hey @PooPipeBoy i give ya challenge to try to beat any of these scores


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 22, 2020)

So I'm playing Doom 2016

1607v2 that came with my HPZ420 = Ultra Settings full AA, 1920x1080 = 45-70fps.

New CPU 2630v2 = Ultra Settings Full AA 1920X1080 = 45-70fps

Sleeping Dogs the same, i attached an image, getting the same framerates.

The 2630v2 is better than 1607v 2 right? lmfao

Also to note, after i put the 1607v2 back in , i cleared my bios. I didn't do that when i put the 2630v2 in, but i plan too. Wondering would it fix/or solved it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

u2konline said:


> So I'm playing Doom 2016
> 
> 1607v2 that came with my HPZ420 = Ultra Settings full AA, 1920x1080 = 45-70fps.
> 
> ...


Turn AA down or off and your performance will dramatically increase, given the card you're running.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Turn AA down or off and your performance will dramatically increase, given the card you're running.



Nah, the performance is not the issue with doom. I'm asking why am i getting the same framerates with two different CPU's, when the 2630 v2 is suppose to be faster. I'm getting the same fps in every game, even sleeping dogs which i just posted from the photo.

Unless the 1607 v2 is faster with less cores?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Nah, the performance is not the issue with doom. I'm asking why am i getting the same framerates with two different CPU's, when the 2630 v2 is suppose to be faster. I'm getting the same fps in every game, even sleeping dogs which i just posted from the photo.
> 
> Unless the 1607 v2 is faster with less cores?


That's an easy answer, you are GPU bottlenecked. In other words your system's limiting factor with either CPU is not the CPU but the video card. Change your video card to something that performs better and you will then be able to gauge the difference between the performance of the two CPU's in games much better.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's an easy answer, you are GPU bottlenecked. In other words your system's limiting factor with either CPU is not the CPU but the video card. Change your video card to something that performs better and you will then be able to gauge the difference between the performance of the two CPU's in games much better.



I have some upgrade plans soon , i just bought the 4100 wx, great card. Once i upgrade i will use the 4100 for my secondary computer.  Will keep it in mind, thanks. But for the most part games work perfectly fine, but i see your point!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

u2konline said:


> i just bought the 4100 wx, great card.


It is a good card. Even though it was intended to be a development focused workstation card, most of those types of cards make solid gaming cards and that one was a good performer for it's time. A Radeon Pro WX 5100 would have been a much better card for only a little more money. If you can find on for a good price get it as it will almost double your gaming performance.

EDIT: Nevermind, I just checked prices... Good Grief!

For example, a Vega56 will serve you well!








						XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 Dual Fan 8GB HBM2 Graphics Card AMD Used  | eBay
					

<p>XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB 3xDP HDMI Model Number RX-VegaLD.</p><br><p>Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>Fans do not work! </p><p>Original Box and Parts Parts Pictured are Included.</p><br><p>Bench Test Screen Shot is the actual result of this exact GPU for sale, but is...



					www.ebay.com
				



$180 shipped

Or if you prefer NVidia, a GTX 1070 is also a solid choice;








						EVGA 08G-P4-5171-KR GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 ACX 3.0 - Black for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGA 08G-P4-5171-KR GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 ACX 3.0 - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$185 shipped


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is a good card. Even though it was intended to be a development focused workstation card, most of those types of cards make solid gaming cards, and that one was a good performer for it's time. A Radeon Pro WX 5100 would have been a much better card for only a little more money. If you can find on for a good price get it as it will almost double your gaming performance.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I just checked prices... Good Grief!
> 
> ...



Actually its funny i was going to buy the 8GB WX 5100, but the WX Pro 4100 was sold to me for only 110 dollars. (down from 140, special offer).  I am working on building a secondary computer with windows 7 and plan to use the 4100 on it. Yea the prices for the 5100 is a big silly.  Will keep them in mind, thanks.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 22, 2020)

Sure all drivers and software up to date?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Sure all drivers and software up to date?


I'm using some previous drivers 12/19/2020, because the newer ones has relive recording issues and i get slower fps in games. Software yes. What Lex said seems to be correct, because i was just watching some videos with people with the same cpu but faster gpus and they are getting well over 100fps. You learn something new everyday i guess, never really knew a GPU could be bottleneck like that.

Its cool though, I'm gaming good! Will upgrade soon.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 22, 2020)

I always thought the gpu bus width would be a limiting factor like 128 bits vs 256 bits


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 23, 2020)

*Okay, I just got my second z820 rig online.* This one is running a SINGLE Xeon E5-2650 CPU that has a base clock of 2.6GHz and boost clock of 3.4Ghz. 8 cores, 16 threads, 95W TDP. 

*I am still waiting on my two E5 2673 v2 chips* as they are coming from China... so expect another update when those get here. These *E5 2673 v2* chips throttle up to 4.0GHz boost clocks, that's one of the primary motives for this purchase. The first z820 rig is targeted for maximum *ALL CORE* performance. Where this one will be built for *PER CORE* performance. In any event we will still have 16 cores and 32 threads. So we are still going to be bringing some serious horsepower to the table. 

Stays whisper quiet and stone cold, and the lower ambient temps here on the ground floor are in the mid 60s... *so it stays nice and cool no matter what I throw at it. *

CPU Specs:

QuickPath Interconnect speed is 8 GT/s.
Direct Media Interface speed is 5 GT/s.
The CPU supports ECC memory.
The part supports DDR3-1866 memory.
This microprocessor supports Turbo Boost Technology. The maximum frequency increase in Turbo Boost mode is 800 MHz for 1 core, 700 MHz for 2 cores, 600 MHz for 3 cores, and 500 MHz for 4 or more cores.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> These are my personal best hey @PooPipeBoy i give ya challenge to try to beat any of these scores



Nahhh I'm good. The furthest I've ever gone with an LGA775 overclock is 4.2GHz on a Core 2 Duo E8400, but it's well known that the dual cores are super easy to overclock and I've seen other instances of up to 4.5GHz on air cooling.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *Okay, I just got my second z820 rig online.* This one is running a SINGLE Xeon E5-2650 CPU that has a base clock of 2.6GHz and boost clock of 3.4Ghz. 8 cores, 16 threads, 95W TDP.
> 
> *I am still waiting on my two E5 2673 v2 chips* as they are coming from China... so expect another update when those get here. These *E5 2673 v2* chips throttle up to 4.0GHz boost clocks, that's one of the primary motives for this purchase. The first z820 rig is targeted for maximum *ALL CORE* performance. Where this one will be built for *PER CORE* performance. In any event we will still have 16 cores and 32 threads. So we are still going to be bringing some serious horsepower to the table.
> 
> ...



Great rig and CPU, but you forgot to turn on VT   BTW, you really did order from china? wow. stay safe and clean them good.



Edwired said:


> I always thought the gpu bus width would be a limiting factor like 128 bits vs 256 bits



Well just an update, i have been reading around, turns out when you turn on PCIE Performance mode, it disables turbo boost, but it increases your overall computer speed and it seems so. Turning off turbo mode didn't make the performance go down, it made it better. One example, compare the recent sleeping dogs benchmark to the one i posted before. Went up about 5 fps, doom runs a bit faster, i can watch videos in 4k now without an issue ( yea i could always do that, even with my asus 260xoc, but something wrong messing with the speed of videos when i had pcie performance mode off. )

Anyways,  things are good, going to upgrade my GPU next month though and as i said just use the 4100 wx on my secondary computer with windows 7. 
peace.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 23, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Nahhh I'm good. The furthest I've ever gone with an LGA775 overclock is 4.2GHz on a Core 2 Duo E8400, but it's well known that the dual cores are super easy to overclock and I've seen other instances of up to 4.5GHz on air cooling.


Ah dual core are long dead not many things will run correctly nowadays since it either 4 cores and more is required


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 23, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Great rig and CPU, but you forgot to turn on VT  BTW, you really did order from china? wow. stay safe and clean them good.


Yes, as the matter of fact I have ordered dozens of chips from China over the years. I have never had an issue, but I guess some people don't have good luck? Just do a little homework before you purchase and you should have no problem. People also talk of "fake" CPUs coming from China. While this does happen, if you know what you're doing and what to look out for, and get good pictures up front, you should be able to sort it out without getting ripped off.

*Yes, the processors are coming from China. *These processors are unique in that they are an OEM part only. So this means limited availability as they were never released for public sale. Since China gets all of our old hardware, it's highly probable these chips are legit. And as I am sure you guys are aware, *OEM processors usually do pretty well in terms of striking a balance between TDP and clocks.* Or at least this is the trend I've been seeing. Matter of fact my other z820 rig is running OEM processors as well. But those chips I was able to source from the states.

I will be thoroughly disinfecting the chips when they arrive due to corona virus concerns. LOL not really, but I will stay at least 6 feet away from them for the first week they are here. After that point I will pick them up and run them through the dishwasher a couple times, then soak in rubbing alcohol for another two weeks. Then leave them on the cure cottage porch on the 2nd floor for two weeks so they can soak in that pure, Adirondack air. Once that process is done, I should be able to touch the CPUs without fear of contracting the "Corona **cough* *Obama **cough** virus. Then we can get this project wrapped up!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ah dual core are long dead not many things will run correctly nowadays since it either 4 cores and more is required



The quad cores definitely have an edge in compatibility but basically everything LGA775 is over the hill now. I got a Haswell Core i3 4130 and my E5450 couldn't hold a candle to it in game performance. Similar Cinebench performance, but that was about all in terms of competition. Not that it really matters because I like the LGA775 systems for running older programs on Windows XP and Windows 7.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *Okay, I just got my second z820 rig online.* This one is running a SINGLE Xeon E5-2650 CPU that has a base clock of 2.6GHz and boost clock of 3.4Ghz. 8 cores, 16 threads, 95W TDP.
> 
> *I am still waiting on my two E5 2673 v2 chips* as they are coming from China... so expect another update when those get here. These *E5 2673 v2* chips throttle up to 4.0GHz boost clocks, that's one of the primary motives for this purchase. The first z820 rig is targeted for maximum *ALL CORE* performance. Where this one will be built for *PER CORE* performance. In any event we will still have 16 cores and 32 threads. So we are still going to be bringing some serious horsepower to the table.
> 
> ...


I have also Xeon 2650 V2 paired with the Sabertooth and I managed to OC (bclk)on 3,4Ghz on all cores + turbo 3,8Gz here are the my result:






here is the difference in CPU-Z stockedVsOC:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ah dual core are long dead not many things will run correctly nowadays since it either 4 cores and more is required


That's not true at all, otherwise Intel wouldn't still be making dual core CPU's


----------



## Edwired (Mar 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not true at all, other wise Intel wouldn't still be making dual core CPU's


I know it the older dual cores i was referring to back a few years back


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I know it the older dual cores i was referring to back a few years back


You can still run windows 10 flawlessly on a non overclocked dual core e8400.... And this CPU was introduced on Jan 7, 2008...

And this goes without saying for almost the entire core 2 duo lineup....



Zyll Goliath said:


> I have also Xeon 2650 V2 paired with the Sabertooth and I managed to OC (bclk)on 3,4Ghz on all cores + turbo 3,8Gz here are the my result:
> 
> View attachment 148966
> View attachment 148968
> ...



Definitely kicking my processors butt. That's pretty cool you did that with a 2600 v2 series xeon. 

Do you have any CPU z screenshots.. I'd just like to see more of your OC configuration. 

I have been searching high and low for a method to get the 2600 v2 chips to run on the turbo multiplier all the time ... but I think at this point it's a pipe dream. FSB is the only method of overclock, right? 

I really need to get a custom bios made for the z820 so we can modify that BCLK setting. I might actually go over to www.bios-mods.com today and see if they can help me out. It's probably not a machine they are familiar with, but I know they do a lot with HP machines in general so there is still a little bit of light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 23, 2020)

Suppose yeah but it depend on per user might get away with word processing but it would be bottlenecked in my experience. even when i posted earlier about windows msconfig i disabled 2 cores ran for a day to test out how crippled the performance was, dirt rally 2.0 was happy to run the game with 2 cores which i was surprised, it too abit longer to load and usability with firefox was ok tad longer to load webpages and youtube but nowadays we have more cores and threads to do everything only if the xeon e5450 had hyperthreading it would be a different story


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not true at all, otherwise Intel wouldn't still be making dual core CPU's



I've tried to benchmark gaming performance of dual-core versus quad-core processors (e.g. Core 2 Duo E8400 vs. Core 2 Quad Q8200), but I haven't been able to conclusively find a trend that one is better than the other.
It really depends on the optimisation of the game: Some games like high core count, other games like high clock speeds, others like lots of cache, yah dee yah.
Some games like Skyrim actually suffer (lower avg, min and max FPS values) with a lower-clocked quad core, but then I saw BeamNG.drive saw improvements across the board with the same quad core. Then other games like Minecraft muddied the waters with mixed results and no clear winner.
Quad cores are generally more capable and you're less likely to get stutters in FPS, but the dual cores really aren't too bad either and can trade blows if they're clocked higher.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Suppose yeah but it depend on per user might get away with word processing but it would be bottlenecked in my experience. even when i posted earlier about windows msconfig i disabled 2 cores ran for a day to test out how crippled the performance was, dirt rally 2.0 was happy to run the game with 2 cores which i was surprised, it too abit longer to load and usability with firefox was ok tad longer to load webpages and youtube but nowadays we have more cores and threads to do everything only if the xeon e5450 had hyperthreading it would be a different story



But for basic internet use, YouTube, etc. and perhaps some MS office stuff, *you'd be totally fine. *There is a reason major laptop manufacturers are still using dual core chips in 2020. You'd be surprised how many laptops still ship with dual core processors. Now, with hyperthreading you can actually get away with mutlitasking in most circumstances.

*But you are right, for gaming, a dual core doesn't really cut it anymore.* What happened to the triple core craze? That went out of style for some reason. I think it would strike the perfect balance for a laptop, provided your CPU has good per core performance.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> But for basic internet use, YouTube, etc. and perhaps some MS office stuff, *you'd be totally fine. *There is a reason major laptop manufacturers are still using dual core chips in 2020. You'd be surprised how many laptops still ship with dual core processors. Now, with hyperthreading you can actually get away with mutlitasking in most circumstances.
> 
> *But you are right, for gaming, a dual core doesn't really cut it anymore.* What happened to the triple core craze? That went out of style for some reason. I think it would strike the perfect balance for a laptop, provided your CPU has good per core performance.


Well it depends on per laptop as some people just overload the older dual core cpu due to background services like av and bloatware that just eat cpu cycle for breakfast.

Also just got the notice from dhl that the motherboard arrived in ireland cant wait to build it i will be using just the stock clocks for now till i get more mx-4 paste nearly out of it at the moment will need to replace the thermal pads and paste god knows how bad or dry since it last applied


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Definitely kicking my processors butt. That's pretty cool you did that with a 2600 v2 series xeon.
> 
> Do you have any CPU z screenshots.. I'd just like to see more of your OC configuration.
> 
> ...


Here.....take a look of my Cpu-z&Open Hardware Monitor screenshot......take a note how every of those cores boost at some point on max-turbo speed at 3842Mhz individually also those MAX temps are after I did Intel Burn Test.....



Max BCLK OC for me is 113(bus speed)I notice that many people maxed on 113 tho' few of them claim that series 2600 can be pushed even further but I guess that depends from the mobo and cpu lottery....As I know on X79 you can OC via bclk locked Xeons on decent boards + you can leave turbo-on in bios options and on X99 platform there is hack to do All cores turbo multiplier all the time but I never heard that any hack like that exist on X79....


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 24, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Here.....take a look of my Cpu-z&Open Hardware Monitor screenshot......take a note how every of those cores boost at some point on max-turbo speed at 3842Mhz individually also those MAX temps are after I did Intel Burn Test.....
> View attachment 149037
> Max BCLK OC for me is 113(bus speed)I notice that many people maxed on 113 tho' few of them claim that series 2600 can be pushed even further but I guess that depends from the mobo and cpu lottery....As I know on X79 you can OC via bclk locked Xeons on decent boards + you can leave turbo-on in bios options and on X99 platform there is hack to do All cores turbo multiplier all the time but I never heard that any hack like that exist on X79....


Looks great! What I wouldn't do for a multiplier change on these Xeon CPUs. That would open up an entirely untapped sector of the CPU market for overclock enthusiasts. But I know, that's a pipe dream.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't enjoy destroying computer stuff, but this is the second (and final) episode of my processor-destroying experiments.
There were some Xeon E5320's selling for a few bucks each online and so it's a great opportunity to check out the silicon of a 65nm quad core.
Specs are 1.86GHz/8M/1066, so it's basically a low-clocked Core 2 Quad Q6600:





The one below is a direct comparison between 65nm (E5320, 8M cache) and 45nm (L5420, 12M cache).





The reason why I take more pictures of the silicon on the processor IHS is because the iridescent effect is more pronounced from the underside of a flip-chip processor. You can kind of see the difference in the first picture that compares the IHS and PCB.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 24, 2020)

The board arrived this morning i say i put it together during the week 

Had abit of trouble getting all 6 dram slot to work so ended up swapping around the ram to see which one likes the dram slots only took me 10 mins to get 12gb to pop up



There is it in all in it glory form. Not in the case yet have to prepare windows 10 to detect new hardware while I'm backing up stuff in case it goes funky on me

It installed in the case no problems so far got the hang of the bios I set the dram and qpi to manual so it won't be out of spec managed to get 3.34ghz base, turbo 3.62ghx @ 1.184v temp on core Max 48c it be a lot less during gaming. Loving the xeon x5675 performance


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 26, 2020)

How about a little x265.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 26, 2020)

The 1620 V2 I bought for my X79-UD5 showed up yesterday. But as it turns out the Rev 1.0 board doesn't support Ivy Xeon's at all due to something hardware related.  Need a Rev 1.1 for them. 

Have a cheap 2620 on the way now instead.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 27, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> The 1620 V2 I bought for my X79-UD5 showed up yesterday. But as it turns out the Rev 1.0 board doesn't support Ivy Xeon's at all due to something hardware related.  Need a Rev 1.1 for them.
> 
> Have a cheap 2620 on the way now instead.



A purchasing blunder hit me too, although mine was more of a brainfart.
Not only are these 4GB sticks of DDR2 for AMD systems only (I would've known if only there were pictures because the chip count is an obvious giveaway), but most 775 motherboards don't even support 4GB ram sticks anyway. Maximum of 8GB on a four-slot motherboard means that it only supports 2GB sticks. Now I'm fully learned'd.
I only sunk a tenner into them (they were cheap....another obvious giveaway).
I'll post some benchmark numbers after I test them by seeing how far I can hock each one for distance.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 27, 2020)

Had to buy a new noctua fan as I broke 3 fan blades on the cpu fan was pissed about it was testing for voltages and wasn't looking and one of the probes went in. So I ended up getting the redux with 140mm round frame it have 1500rpm so it faster than the brown model it only goes to 1200 rpm or less kinda getting sick of looking at brown fans for now


----------



## Edwired (Mar 29, 2020)

Mad looking cooling config he got


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Mad looking cooling config he got



It's so rare to see someone messing around with the low-spec 771 Xeons. Granted he's running a chiller, but still, those chips are only a few bucks each.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 31, 2020)

Decisions, decisions... Trying to make up my mind as to selling my binned 4.7Ghz 4960x on Ebay and getting another E5 1680 V2. I can make a decent profit doing it but there's no foreseeing what the overclocking lottery gods will do with the Xeon. Two more cores is always good for A/V production work (I'm not a gamer) but parting with a known CPU for an unknown one in this case makes me hesitant.


----------



## basco (Mar 31, 2020)

Do It !!!       2 more cores will giva ya more then ....MHz lower for productive workload


----------



## Edwired (Mar 31, 2020)

Been gaming quite abit with x5675 with mild overclock with a 120mm fan attached with blu tac to the heatsink temporary until I get the new fan hopely this week. I dropped down the vcore to 1.160v while maintaining 145 it going good 



bobbybluz said:


> Decisions, decisions... Trying to make up my mind as to selling my binned 4.7Ghz 4960x on Ebay and getting another E5 1680 V2. I can make a decent profit doing it but there's no foreseeing what the overclocking lottery gods will do with the Xeon. Two more cores is always good for A/V production work (I'm not a gamer) but parting with a known CPU for an unknown one in this case makes me hesitant.


You will see a big difference in multimedia performance with more cores in xeon


----------



## Edwired (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone know what qpi/dram core voltage should I set for on x5675 and what the maximum is allowed?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Anyone know what qpi/dram core voltage should I set for on x5675 and what the maximum is allowed?


It varies chip to chip, like vcore. The best general rule is not to exceed the stock voltage by more than 15%. So whatever it defaults to, don't go to high.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 1, 2020)

The thing is I don't know what voltage it defaulted to when in stock form.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The thing is I don't know what voltage it defaulted to when in stock form.


The bios doesn't show the voltages before you change them?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 1, 2020)

I say i have to use aida64 to show what qpi/dram is defaulted to in stock form as it found in motherboard - bios area

In stock form it said it 1.20v on qpi/dram and what the max safe voltage is ideal?


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Anyone know what qpi/dram core voltage should I set for on x5675 and what the maximum is allowed?


1.35V max for daily. Shouldn't usually need that much unless your running 6 DIMM's or high Uncore.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 1, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> 1.35V max for daily. Shouldn't usually need that much unless your running 6 DIMM's or high Uncore.


I have 6 dimms populated


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 2, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have 6 dimms populated


My best guess is that 1.3v would give you the stability you need to make the OC work well.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 2, 2020)

This is what im currently running at seem to hold up




In aida64 the qpi/ram in auto it reporting 1.25v. I set it manually to 1.30v it reports the same. As the turbo is enabled that results nearly 3.9ghz that is enough for me for now


----------



## t7400 (Apr 3, 2020)

SPECS:
Motherboard: DELL 0RW199
CPU: 2xIntel Xeon E5440 2.83GHz {OC to 3.57GHz}
Ram: 4x2GB Samsung PC5300F DDR2 FB-DIMM





vcore is at 1.3v and FSB at 420MHz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2020)

t7400 said:


> vcore is at 1.3v and FSB at 420MHz


Wow! That's pretty solid.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

Edwired said:


> This is what im currently running at seem to hold up
> View attachment 150080
> 
> In aida64 the qpi/ram in auto it reporting 1.25v. I set it manually to 1.30v it reports the same. As the turbo is enabled that results nearly 3.9ghz that is enough for me for now


Don't worry those 6-core Xeons easily can hit 4Ghz-4,2Ghz on decent mobos....as I remember my @E5645 was on 4,2Ghz/1,31V and your CPU is way easier to OC then that because it has much better multiplier.......


t7400 said:


> SPECS:
> Motherboard: DELL 0RW199
> CPU: 2xIntel Xeon E5440 2.83GHz {OC to 3.57GHz}
> Ram: 4x2GB Samsung PC5300F DDR2 FB-DIMM
> ...


Cool to see 771 dual socket still kicking in 2020 .....


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 3, 2020)

t7400 said:


> SPECS:
> Motherboard: DELL 0RW199
> CPU: 2xIntel Xeon E5440 2.83GHz {OC to 3.57GHz}
> Ram: 4x2GB Samsung PC5300F DDR2 FB-DIMM
> ...



3.6GHz at 1.3 vcore is pretty good for an E5440, especially considering the SLANS revision and dual processor setup. I've got a couple of those but haven't pushed them yet because I'm waiting on a Hyper T4 to replace the stock Intel heatsink.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 3, 2020)

As for the vcore on x5675 @ 3.89ghz it still 1.16v as i locked it in and llc enabled it didnt even rise on during resident evil 2 remake. Was getting memory management error when i pushed it to 4ghz with the same vcore any idea what caused that?


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 3, 2020)

Edwired said:


> As for the vcore on x5675 @ 3.89ghz it still 1.16v as i locked it in and llc enabled it didnt even rise on during resident evil 2 remake. Was getting memory management error when i pushed it to 4ghz with the same vcore any idea what caused that?


Needs a little more VTT (QPI/DRAM). Try bumping the vcore up to around 1.25V also.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 3, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Needs a little more VTT (QPI/DRAM). Try bumping the vcore up to around 1.25V also.


I try that later on do i need to drop down the uncore freq?


----------



## t7400 (Apr 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow! That's pretty solid.


thx



Zyll Goliath said:


> Don't worry those 6-core Xeons easily can hit 4Ghz-4,2Ghz on decent mobos....as I remember my @E5645 was on 4,2Ghz/1,31V and your CPU is way easier to OC then that because it has much better multiplier.......
> 
> Cool to see 771 dual socket still kicking in 2020 .....


yes, but its giving its last after 10+ years.



PooPipeBoy said:


> 3.6GHz at 1.3 vcore is pretty good for an E5440, especially considering the SLANS revision and dual processor setup. I've got a couple of those but haven't pushed them yet because I'm waiting on a Hyper T4 to replace the stock Intel heatsink.



i am using the stock heatsinks that came with it. One cpu is i would say a LOTTERY win, as it can go to 3.33Ghz at stock voltage. But the other one sucks, so yeah im stuck at 3.6GHz for both, better than 3.8-4.0 with one cpu.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 3, 2020)

New fan came today liking the redux colours


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 4, 2020)

t7400 said:


> i am using the stock heatsinks that came with it. One cpu is i would say a LOTTERY win, as it can go to 3.33Ghz at stock voltage. But the other one sucks, so yeah im stuck at 3.6GHz for both, better than 3.8-4.0 with one cpu.



I haven't come across an E54xx chip that does 3.8GHz or higher without some serious voltage. Both of my E5450's hit a brick wall at that point, so I just run them at 3.6GHz @ 1.3V as a quick and easy overclock. If you're able to do that with E5440's on a dual processor setup, you're doing alright.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> New fan came today liking the redux colours


What heatsink is that?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 4, 2020)

*NH C12P SE14 - Noctua*








						NH-C12P SE14
					

Building on the proven basis of the successful NH-C12P, which has received more than 100 awards and recommendations from the international press, the NH-C12P SE14 now comes with Noctua's new NF-P14 140mm fan for further improved quiet cooling performance as well as the new SecuFirm2™...




					noctua.at
				




It fair old now



PooPipeBoy said:


> I haven't come across an E54xx chip that does 3.8GHz or higher without some serious voltage. Both of my E5450's hit a brick wall at that point, so I just run them at 3.6GHz @ 1.3V as a quick and easy overclock. If you're able to do that with E5440's on a dual processor setup, you're doing alright.
> 
> View attachment 150338


I have the xeon e5450 that can do 4.3ghz below 1.296v or there about cant remember exactly


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> *NH C12P SE14 - Noctua*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the form-factor.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I like the form-factor.


Yeah same here as i had the idea to keep the vrm and northbridge cool with that heatsink where the d14 - d15 it cooling mainly the cpu and one sided vrm. What nice about noctua they have extra mounting kits for newer cpu socket which can be bought later on. It have copper (base and heat-pipes), aluminium (cooling fins), soldered joints & nickel plating


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have the xeon e5450 that can do 4.3ghz below 1.296v or there about cant remember exactly



I doubt I could even boot into Windows with those settings on an E8400, let alone a quad core that normally has 400MHz less overclocking headroom.


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2020)

could someone\x58 users help us in answering what xeons are supported on an asus p6t deluxe v2 or is a crossflash needed?

thanks in advance for your help!

its about this thread:








						ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / i7-920  - ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 570 OC 8GB able to run?
					

Will play doom just fine but I would get more memory. I had 6gb and it lagged in a lot of games got 6 more gb and the lag went away.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 4, 2020)

basco said:


> could someone\x58 users help us in answering what xeons are supported on an asus p6t deluxe v2 or is a crossflash needed?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help!




Board i had from you run a X5690  ( Recently Retired but still fully working )


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2020)

thanks for your input dorset
i think i crossflashed this mobo but dont know anymore exactly


----------



## Edwired (Apr 4, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I doubt I could even boot into Windows with those settings on an E8400, let alone a quad core that normally has 400MHz less overclocking headroom.


Ha i know but was able to play games and a few other things. The thing is i never went over the max safe voltages at all. just because the e8400 has a bigger base clock than a quad come on



basco said:


> thanks for your input dorset
> i think i crossflashed this mobo but dont know anymore exactly


What cpu you running on asus p6t v2?


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2020)

plz ED look in the thread i posted above.
i sold my board to dorset and i cannot remember if the xeons just run on any bios or do i have to crossflash? i did with p6x58 bios and dorset confirmed x5690 working.
but will these xeons run on any asus or  what? busfahrer has a p6t deluxe v2

thank ya very much


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 4, 2020)

Board also ran on a X5650       when i got a X5690 it booted fine with no bios flash needed ( if it was cross flashed i have no idea ).Also loaded it up with 6 x 4gig of vengance 1600 mem


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 4, 2020)

basco said:


> plz ED look in the thread i posted above.
> i sold my board to dorset and i cannot remember if the xeons just run on any bios or do i have to crossflash? i did with p6x58 bios and dorset confirmed x5690 working.
> but will these xeons run on any asus or  what? busfahrer has a p6t deluxe v2
> 
> thank ya very much


P6T V2 works with all xeon's. Crossflash is only to unlock bios features that may not be available in lower tier boards.


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2020)

thanks man i just have a slow mind not rembering


----------



## Edwired (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Just picked up some new goodies from the post office.

Brand new cooling solution to replace those stock Intel heatsinks:





And a bundle of used stuff for US$20. Asus P5K, Q9450, Arctic cooler. Motherboard allegedly doesn't POST, but I'll experiment to see if I get it working:


----------



## Edwired (Apr 6, 2020)

If it isn't posting it could be number of things CPU pins, BIOS chip, etc worse case north bridge shot did see one similar with the die cracked in 3 places. Anyone wanting to have Xeon e5450, Asus p5q deluxe 8gb gskill 1066mhz at expense of postage give. a shout


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> If it isn't posting it could be number of things CPU pins, BIOS chip, etc worse case north bridge shot did see one similar with the die cracked in 3 places. Anyone wanting to have Xeon e5450, Asus p5q deluxe 8gb gskill 1066mhz at expense of postage give. a shout



Well it didn't work, not that I expected it to but it was worth a shot. I can confidently say that it's broken when some of the traces near the southbridge have been scratched off.... 
The Arctic cooler makes up for it though, it's a nice upgrade for the E5450.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 6, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Well it didn't work, not that I expected it to but it was worth a shot. I can confidently say that it's broken when some of the traces near the southbridge have been scratched off....
> The Arctic cooler makes up for it though, it's a nice upgrade for the E5450.


Good find, I would have blamed the Q9450 thinking it needed a bios update.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Good find, I would have blamed the Q9450 thinking it needed a bios update.



Yeah, nah the Q9450 is apples. I was using an E8400 and got nothing. It's either a bios flash gone wrong or busted traces because I threw every trick at it and it didn't even light up the RGB keyboard. I'm calling it. Probably will still keep it for spare electrical parts.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 7, 2020)

Another E5 1680 V2 is on the way for my second Sabertooth X79. I'll wait to see how it performs before selling the 4960X.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Edwired (Apr 7, 2020)

Believe me i have e6600 and q6600 here at home it like little and big brother to eachother lol. Sure xp is gone but not dead yet as i had to install xp in my pc for one purpose, was asked to convert small camera tapes to mp4 as it important for my friend so trouble started with windows 10 dont support the camera software that where xp came to the rescue


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 7, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Asus P5K



That Asus board has got a nice old-school look to it, reminds me a bit of my A7N8X that I had for an Athlon XP 2600+


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 8, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Believe me i have e6600 and q6600 here at home it like little and big brother to eachother lol. Sure xp is gone but not dead yet as i had to install xp in my pc for one purpose, was asked to convert small camera tapes to mp4 as it important for my friend so trouble started with windows 10 dont support the camera software that where xp came to the rescue



The 65nm chips trail behind in performance a bit, but they're still pretty good. Right now I'm on a 1.86GHz quad core Xeon E5320 SLAC8 that overclocked to 3.0GHz at 1.28V. Thermals would've allowed it to go even further but it refused to POST regardless of huge voltage increases.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 8, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> That Asus board has got a nice old-school look to it, reminds me a bit of my A7N8X that I had for an Athlon XP 2600+



I still have a fully functional A7N8X rev 2.0 with a XP 3200+ Barton in it. I fire up the rig it's in every year or so just for grins.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 8, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I still have a fully functional A7N8X rev 2.0 with a XP 3200+ Barton in it. I fire up the rig it's in every year or so just for grins.



Nice, weirdly it's one of the few motherboards I've had that I remember the name of without having to use my brains way-back-machine haha... I had a really horrible Cooler Master Aero-something HSF on it, it kinda looked decent at the time but performance was pretty terrible. 

I found a picture of the cooler and board, the pic is so old it's had some corruption over the years, think it was on a HDD that was failing and had to recover data off it.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 8, 2020)

It's interesting that the prices of E5 1680 V2's have fallen so much in the past six months. I paid $150 for my latest one and should be able to get around twice that for the binned 4960X it's replacing. 



MrGRiMv25 said:


> Nice, weirdly it's one of the few motherboards I've had that I remember the name of without having to use my brains way-back-machine haha... I had a really horrible Cooler Master Aero-something HSF on it, it kinda looked decent at the time but performance was pretty terrible.
> 
> I found a picture of the cooler and board, the pic is so old it's had some corruption over the years, think it was on a HDD that was failing and had to recover data off it.
> View attachment 150715



I have a Thermaltake Volcano 11 cooler on the Barton 3200+, works fine. I'll take pictures the next time I get it out of my basement. I have a couple of Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD's I eventually want to see if I can get working in RAID 0 in it.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 10, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I have a Thermaltake Volcano 11 cooler on the Barton 3200+, works fine. I'll take pictures the next time I get it out of my basement. I have a couple of Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD's I eventually want to see if I can get working in RAID 0 in it.


Cool, I like seeing old coolers for cpu's and gpu's alike, shows how far we've come over the last 20+ years.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 10, 2020)

I have the POWERCOLOR X1650PRO 512M AGP still working 

It was this graphic card that got me into games since the day i bought it


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm yet to be unimpressed by an Arctic cooling product. This cooler works great on the E5450 (now 4.0GHz). The fan bearing was making noise but some cleaning and new lubricant fixed it. The mounting bracket was missing a peg but used some Meccano hardware to fix that too.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 11, 2020)

My second E5 1680 V2 just arrived. I know what I'll be doing tonight...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 11, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> My second E5 1680 V2 just arrived. I know what I'll be doing tonight...


Nice....show us some benchmarks.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 12, 2020)

4.6GHZ @1.32 core volts on the first test run. The CPUz validation hasn't showed up in the email on this PC yet. I'm going to have to mod the case for an extra two cooling fans for push/pull on the Corsair H105. It's in a NZXT H440 I paid $20 for off Craigslist and the top case cover is blocking the output airflow of the two Silverstone FM121's I currently have running at full speed (110cfm each) in push configuration. I'll mount the radiator and fans externally (both of my Corsair 500R rigs are like that, just had to remove the top grille) but I'll have to cut an opening in the top cover to do it. While I'm at it I'll add a Silverstone FHP141 (171cfm at full speed) to the side panel. I already have everything I need to do it here and it'll run much cooler when finished.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 12, 2020)

Questions:

#1 Does PCIE4.0 GPU's work on motherboards that are only PCIE3.0?

#2 If not, what Xeon Workstation HP Z model has PCIE 4.0 slots?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 12, 2020)

u2konline said:


> #1 Does PCIE4.0 GPU's work on motherboards that are only PCIE3.0?


Yes They are Back compatable


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 12, 2020)

u2konline said:


> Questions:
> 
> #1 Does PCIE4.0 GPU's work on motherboards that are only PCIE3.0?
> 
> #2 If not, what Xeon Workstation HP Z model has PCIE 4.0 slots?


Yes they should work fine tho you might lose some performance it will depend on many factors....you can see here bellow some example with 5500XT


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 12, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yes they should work fine tho you might lose some performance it will depend on many factors....you can see here bellow some example with 5500XT



I only see maybe 1 o 2 extra fps ha. Thanks for the video/info.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 12, 2020)

Pulled the top cover off the NZXT and added the two extra fans for push/pull. The CPU temp instantly dropped over 25 degrees F. I'll cut the hole in the top cover tonight. 

https://valid.x86.fr/0jx749


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2020)

u2konline said:


> #1 Does PCIE4.0 GPU's work on motherboards that are only PCIE3.0?


Yes, You'll be fine.


Zyll Goliath said:


> Yes they should work fine tho you might lose some performance it will depend on many factors....you can see here bellow some example with 5500XT


That is solid rubbish. The 5500XT is limited to a PCIE 3.0 *8x* connection, by design. THAT is it's limiting factor and then only just and that limitation seems limited to the 4GB version of the card as the 8GB version seems unaffected. Please review the following;








						PCI-e 3.0 x8 may not have enough bandwidth for RX 5500 XT
					

As title suggest, RX 5500 XT 4GB may be bottlenecked by PCI-e 3.0. Here is a article in (german) : https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-5500-XT-Grafikkarte-275529/Specials/PCI-Express-3-vs-PCI-E-4-GPU-1339415/




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, You'll be fine.
> 
> That is solid rubbish. The 5500XT is limited to a PCIE 3.0 *8x* connection, by design. THAT is it's limiting factor and then only just and that limitation seems limited to the 4GB version of the card as the 8GB version seems unaffected. Please review the following;
> 
> ...


Well yes but it's still a good example because it's clearly shows that when the 4GB card's VRAM buffer was full, running on a PCIe 4.0 slot improved performance by reducing the impact of using VRAM....as I said above theoretically he might lose "some" performance we do not know yet exactly as it will depend on many factors.....I also doubt it will be anything significant probably more or less is going to be similar like when we switch from PCIe2 on PCIe3 gen.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yes but it's still a good example because it's clearly shows that when the 4GB card's VRAM buffer was full, running on a PCIe 4.0 slot improved performance by reducing the impact of using VRAM....as I said above theoretically he might lose "some" performance we do not know yet exactly as it will depend on many factors.....I also doubt it will be anything significant probably more or less is going to be similar like when we switch from PCIe2 on PCIe3 gen.....


This debate has been going on for many years and it's all academic. u2konline asked if a PCIe4 16x card will be bottlenecked by a PCIe3 16x slot(those were not their exact words but that is what they were asking). The simple and definitive answer is a resounding "no". A PCIe4 card will run perfectly fine in a PCIe3 slot. *Full stop, end of discussion.*


----------



## Edwired (Apr 14, 2020)

Finally the Samsung 24in curved monitor packed in for good all it does flashes the screen 3 times and shut off it only cost me €50 no harm done. So I have to find a monitor in the mean time kinda looking around eyeing up Asus vg278 seems nice any pointers?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## lyra (Apr 16, 2020)

I couldnt stay away for long (mini build is sick though) got an opportunity to get half an old computer with a 920 and a gigabyte ga-x58-ud...(probably 3r) for super cheap. does this motherboard play well with the 6 core xeons? Would it even ecc memory cause i have a ton of that laying around. Thinking i might get it and give it to my mate who i made a 771 xeon build for which wasnt really up to standard. Kinda gimped by slow memory

Anyway are these good boards?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2020)

lyra said:


> gigabyte ga-x58-ud...(probably 3r) for super cheap. does this motherboard play well with the 6 core xeons?


Yes it does. You need to make sure the BIOS is updated to the latest version, but yes the 6 cores Xeons are plug&play.


lyra said:


> Would it even ecc memory cause i have a ton of that laying around.


Not sure on that one, but it will not hurt to try. If they don't work you'll just get post error beeps, it won't hurt the board or RAM.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2020)

lyra said:


> Would it even ecc memory cause i have a ton of that laying around.





lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure on that one, but it will not hurt to try.


Mem Controller is built into CPU (that Determins what mem works)
So yes you can use DDR3 ECC


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Mem Controller is built into CPU (that Determins what mem works)
> So yes you can use DDR3 ECC


It can depend on the motherboard config as well. I've seen some X58 boards that don't support ECC. And if that is the version 2.0 of the board, Gigabyte's own site says no;








						GA-EX58-UD3R (rev. 1.6) Specification | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				











						GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) Specification | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Also, the memory support lists do not show ECC support so it's a bit of a toss up;
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EX58-UD3R-rev-16/support#support-doc








						GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				



Thus my suggestion to test a stick or two.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Also, the memory support lists do not show ECC support so it's a bit of a toss up;


mem Slots are physically the same and electrically the Same.
The X58  Consumer Platform was not intended for Xeons (but they work)
qvl lists for both CPU and mem often do not list Xeon and ECC.
mem wize i expect its up to DDR3 1333 officialy


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> mem wize i expect its up to DDR3 1300 offically


You mean 1333? But if it supports ECC, it'll likely take up to 1600.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 17, 2020)

This shows how long the gpu come from that period to now


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 17, 2020)

Edwired said:


> This shows how long the gpu come from that period to now



I sold my Voodoo 5 5500 on Ebay last year for more than I paid for it in 2000. It went to somebody in Europe and I was so surprised at how much it brought in bidding I threw in a Sound Blaster Live! Platinum as an unmentioned bonus for the buyer. The only GPU I have left from the 2000-2003 era is an ATI 9800 Pro 256MB I  have in my vintage A7N8X rig.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 17, 2020)

Jeez how bad I remember playing on PC with 5.25 floppy disks think it something to do with shooting donut ring and inputting number for angle can't remember exact name of the game


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 17, 2020)

I remember back then first I have Nvidia Riva TNT 2 8mb but I hate it because it was hot and didn't perform always well with that passive cooling  so I sell it and get myself Voodoo Banshee 16mb and boy that was such an Awesome card that I enjoy playing it for a next few years......


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 19, 2020)

Now that the borders are closed and prices of used hardware is skyrocketing, there's not much to do except playing musical chairs with processors. At least until the GD900 thermal paste runs out.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I sold my Voodoo 5 5500 on Ebay last year for more than I paid for it in 2000. It went to somebody in Europe and I was so surprised at how much it brought in bidding I threw in a Sound Blaster Live! Platinum as an unmentioned bonus for the buyer. The only GPU I have left from the 2000-2003 era is an ATI 9800 Pro 256MB I  have in my vintage A7N8X rig.



What did you get for the 5500? Reason I ask, is I have one and seriously thinking about putting it up for sale. Wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 19, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> What did you get for the 5500? Reason I ask, is I have one and seriously thinking about putting it up for sale. Wondering if it's worth it.



$325 plus the buyer paid shipping. It's amazing how things can become essentially worthless then later highly prized. I kept all of my early high-end computer parts for sentimental reasons but knew I'd never use them again. After selling the 5500 I dumped all but the parts I used in my "vintage" rig. Having also kept most of the original packaging for them helped bring better prices on Ebay.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 19, 2020)

Sold one of my VD 5 5500's two years ago. Got $200 and shipping almost immediately after putting it up.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> What did you get for the 5500? Reason I ask, is I have one and seriously thinking about putting it up for sale. Wondering if it's worth it.


It's worth it right now. For example;





						3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 AGP Video Card for Parts for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 AGP Video Card for Parts at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



And it's likely going to sell at that price. If you were willing to sell foe $450 or $475 you'll sell quickly.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's worth it right now. For example;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, they have gone up in the last couple of years!!!!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, they have gone up in the last couple of years!!!!!!!


They're getting very rare, although I think the price is going to plateau at the current price range. It may go up to $650 at tops.


----------



## Zeta09 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello All. 

Guess I'm late to this party.  Have a Xeon 3430 2.4GHz (I know) and looking to upgrade the chip for my server.

Seems from what I can find the E-2186G is supposedly the best value but a bit much for my budget, so I'm gonna go with the 2146 and want to make sure I know which board to pair it with. 

Is it true that the only chipset it SHOULD go with is the C246? Will a C236 board do? 

Noob question but I need to make sure.

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## Edwired (Apr 21, 2020)

Not sure but please list what board you are trying to pair the chip


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2020)

Zeta09 said:


> Is it true that the only chipset it SHOULD go with is the C246? Will a C236 board do?


I want to say no to this. The specs I've looked at suggest strongly that the C236 chipset is for Skylake which is not the same platform as the Xeon 3430, which is a Lynnfield based CPU.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




BTW, Welcome to TPU! Better late than never!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey quick question, general question. When you set idle power savings to extended instead of normal, i notice the when benchmarking or just not idle the core speed goes above 3ghz on some cores , but when i set it to normal it always stays at 2999ghz and never goes pass it. Extended settings seems to use turbo boost , and normal settings does not. Using a 2650 V2.

Just wondering is extended the best option?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 22, 2020)

I wouldnt worry too much about that. Mine just turbos up when playing games as xeon x5675 default it 3.06ghz turbo to 3.46ghz. Make sure the power profile is set to high performance in power option.

Got the first bsod last night error 0x124 was @ 1.160v while running 3.87ghz with turbo mode enabled so bumped up the vcore a tad more to 1.168v and played resident evil 7 for 5 hours straight no hiccups since


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> They're getting very rare, although I think the price is going to plateau at the current price range. It may go up to $650 at tops.




Yeah, if I only had an Ebay account..........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 23, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, if I only had an Ebay account..........


Can't you set one up?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can't you set one up?




Probably not. I had a law suit against Ebay about 20 years ago.........And won so they naturally banned me LOL


----------



## Zeta09 (Apr 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Not sure but please list what board you are trying to pair the chip



Went to the SuperMicro site

Seems after much time I only have 4 choices for an mATX board
Was looking at *MBD-X11SSM-F-O *but this is a C236 chipset board
Sooooooo
out of the 4, two are C246 chipsets thus:
I am leaning towards:  *X11SCM-F* 

VGA tho?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 23, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Probably not. I had a law suit against Ebay about 20 years ago.........And won so they naturally banned me LOL


It was 20 years ago. Use a different email and use a nick name, DON'T give them your SSN. Easy. Unless you live at the same house with the same phone number, they're not going to know it's you. Legally they can't ban you for life.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Edwired (Apr 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It was 20 years ago. Use a different email and use a nick name, DON'T give them your SSN. Easy. Unless you live at the same house with the same phone number, they're not going to know it's you. Legally they can't ban you for life.


I was thinking the same thing jeez why a lawsuit against ebay?



Zyll Goliath said:


>


He surely lost his marbles


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It was 20 years ago. Use a different email and use a nick name, DON'T give them your SSN. Easy. Unless you live at the same house with the same phone number, they're not going to know it's you. Legally they can't ban you for life.



Yeah, I suppose I could give it a shot.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 26, 2020)

I have beginning to notice something going on with cinebench r20 the max score i got was topped out 1890cb and when to check it after the latest os update came the other day i lost points as it went down to 1882 can anyone do the comparison of what they had before and after result. What was stranger is that from 1890cb after a couple of restart it kept losing 1cb each time. Was concerned about it since


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have beginning to notice something going on with cinebench r20 the max score i got was topped out 1890cb and when to check it after the latest os update came the other day i lost points as it went down to 1882 can anyone do the comparison of what they had before and after result. What was stranger is that from 1890cb after a couple of restart it kept losing 1cb each time. Was concerned about it since


Looks like a statistical margin of error to me.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have beginning to notice something going on with cinebench r20 the max score i got was topped out 1890cb and when to check it after the latest os update came the other day i lost points as it went down to 1882 can anyone do the comparison of what they had before and after result. What was stranger is that from 1890cb after a couple of restart it kept losing 1cb each time. Was concerned about it since


Totally normal as @lexluthermiester said probably just a margin of error but also most likely sometimes depends of your background apps in system/win as I notice the best scores I get in general are soon as system is up and before I did anything else.......


----------



## Edwired (Apr 26, 2020)

I dont know know kinda strange reallly same thing happened in cinebench r15


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I dont know know kinda strange reallly same thing happened in cinebench r15


That makes sense, they are pretty much the same rendering engine.
FWIW, as a competitive bencher, I bench these all the time. Best runs are always the first run on a fresh cold boot. Every run after produces an increasingly less score.
Not abnormal at all IMO.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 26, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> That makes sense, they are pretty much the same rendering engine.
> FWIW, as a competitive bencher, I bench these all the time. Best runs are always the first run on a fresh cold boot. Every run after produces an increasingly less score.
> Not abnormal at all IMO.


Suppose you right about that. I noticed in both cinebench it said xeon x5650 is 12 cores 12 threads unless that be the dual cpu setup???


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Suppose you right about that. I noticed in both cinebench it said xeon x5650 is 12 cores 12 threads unless that be the dual cpu setup???


That's dual CPU score.......


----------



## Edwired (Apr 26, 2020)

Cool quite an unfair advantage to the single cpu lol


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2020)

Nice OC.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 28, 2020)

Look like he got good bin cpu and ram

@*lexluthermiester* Just wondering does lengthen trfc helps with solving memory management error?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Look like he got good bin cpu and ram
> 
> @*lexluthermiester* Just wondering does lengthen trfc helps with solving memory management error?


I would leave it be(default), stick with SPD or XMP profiles settings.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Look like he got good bin cpu and ram
> 
> @*lexluthermiester* Just wondering does lengthen trfc helps with solving memory management error?


I believe it can.
@TheLostSwede 
Your input?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2020)

In cpuid memory is listed 9-9-9-24-88-t2
@*lexluthermiester* I had to set it manually as it wont boot once i bump up the bclk pass certain number cant remember exactly it throws memory manaagment error bsoc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> In cpuid memory is listed 9-9-9-24-88-t2
> @*lexluthermiester* I had to set it manually as it wont boot once i bump up the bclk pass certain number cant remember exactly it throws memory manaagment error bsoc


Ah ok, I see what you are doing. In that case, relaxing the the tRFC might help with RAM stability if it's the RAM giving you issues. What might be better is to relax the timings to 10-10-10-28-96-t2. If you're trying the OC I think you are(205mhz+BCLK), those timings will not reduce RAM bandwidth by anything you'll notice, but will give the rest of the components on the board and the CPU memory controller a little bit of "wiggle" room.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2020)

I was at 155 bclk with turbo enabled if i go anywhere near 160 it falls flat on it face. With the previous settings i was getting about 1900 or 1899 points in cinebench r20 but with the turbo disabled i had to push up the bclk it still falls real short of the cinebench r20 points


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I was at 155 bclk with turbo enabled if i go anywhere near 160 it falls flat on it face. With the previous settings i was getting about 1900 or 1899 points in cinebench r20 but with the turbo disabled i had to push up the bclk it still falls real short of the cinebench r20 points


Oh wow. Have you tried 200BCLK with a lower multi? If you're talking about the X5675 you mentioned earlier in the thread you should be able to push it 21 x 201mhz bclk(4221mhz). That bclk will run the ram at spec but give a great result. 167mhz bclk should render a similar ram stable spec. The reason the OC has failing at 160 is because the ram is being pushed too far out of spec, IIRC.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 29, 2020)

My 5675's work better at 187 x 23 than at  205 x 21. Ram speed is about 1866 either way.
200 is the spot to shoot for initially. You can tweak at little either way once you figure out what your setup likes.
If you get up toward 215-220, things get a lot tougher.
Odd multi's are more friendly BTW.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2020)

the ram was at 1554mhz that at 155 bclk as it wasnt over the normal specs as it the corsair 1600mhz ram and yes it the x5675 i have


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 29, 2020)

I sold the chinese x99 rig, and i build a cheap budget 2x12 core dual cpu system.
only the half of the rams and the motherboard arrived yet. So now i use my motherboard tester cpu. (2620v3 was 14USD aliexpress)
The final setup will be:
Asus Z10PA-D8 (110 usd) ebay (cheaper than the chinese x99 dual socket motherboard and it support 8 channel memory!)
2x 2678v3 (24 cores 48 threads total, 3.3ghz all core hack) was 2x110 usd aliexpress
8x8gb ECC REG Hynix 1Rx4 DDR4 2133 (22usd/stick local store) this cost double than ddr3 ecc reg, but chinese dont make cheap dual 2011v3 with ddr3 so i must use ddr4 for this build
2x Hyper TX3 clone cooler (it dont have space for a Brocken3 cooler) cheap and it is fine for 120w TDP (from my old Dual 1366 system)
Asus Cerberus 1070Ti
5 port usb3 card (motherboard has to few ports)
256gb Samsung 860 and 480gb Kingston hyperX
Old Chieftech case from trash
Superflower platinum 750w (only the one cpu power conneted yet on the picture, but it has 2 so it is support the dual cpu system)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 29, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> I sold the chinese x99 rig, and i build a cheap budget 2x12 core dual cpu system.
> only the half of the rams and the motherboard arrived yet. So now i use my motherboard tester cpu. (2620v3 was 14USD aliexpress)
> The final setup will be:
> Asus Z10PA-D8 (110 usd) ebay (cheaper than the chinese x99 dual socket motherboard and it support 8 channel memory!)
> ...


Nice.....I am eager to see your first benchmarks with that RIG.....


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2020)

I decided to take out the x5675 to see the ihs if it bow out or bow in using the straight metal ruler and light it appears that the ihs is bow inward so i ended up lapping the cpu the four corners were the high points just wanted to level out the core temps abit as core 2 is the lowest reading


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I decided to take out the x5675 to see the ihs if it bow out or bow in using the straight metal ruler and light it appears that the ihs is bow inward so i ended up lapping the cpu the four corners were the high points just wanted to level out the core temps abit as core 2 is the lowest reading


Did it help?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah seems to help as been monitoring since as it abit cold out tonight


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2020)

Knocking on 4ghz door with turbo enabled @ 1.192v according to hwinfo
Aida64 reports

The highlighted in bold are the i bumped up to maintain stability

BIOS Settings (ATK)    
CPU PLL    1.800 V
*CPU Voltage    1.20625 V*
ICH PCIE    1.500 V
*ICH    1.200 V*
IOH PCIE    1.500 V
*IOH    1.140 V
QPI/DRAM Core Volt    1.31250 V*
CHA CTRL    0.500 X
CHA DATA    0.500 X
CHB CTRL    0.500 X
CHB DATA    0.500 X
CHC CTRL    0.500 X
CHC DATA    0.500 X
BCLK Frequency    160.00 MHz
DRAM Bus Voltage    1.64V
CPU Ratio    23x
Are these setting safe?


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 2, 2020)

Yes.
You're still way under the maximum safe zone.
How's your load temp?


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2020)

it topped out about 52c during 5 cinebench r20 runs last night since the weather was cold i say it be higher tonight ended up playing games to see the temps it was averaging around 30c to 35c during heavy scenes


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 3, 2020)

Nice. You should be able to break 4 gig no problem.


----------



## Edwired (May 3, 2020)

Got more out of it @*Mr.Scott*
If you see there differences in the cb point between 3.91ghz no turbo mode scored 1901cb this was manually pushed to this point
With the turbo mode enabled i was getting higher score with a lower blck based 3.87 turbo enabled to 4.20ghz got 2027cb.
It a shame that the cinebench dont see the turbo mode clocks

Might have to lower the QPI/DRAM Core Volt lower to test for stability later on

Heres my voltages

BIOS Settings (ATK)    
CPU PLL    1.840 V
CPU Voltage    1.26875 V
ICH PCIE    1.500 V
ICH    1.200 V
IOH PCIE    1.500 V
IOH    1.240 V
QPI/DRAM Core Volt    1.35000 V
CHA CTRL    0.500 X
CHA DATA    0.500 X
CHB CTRL    0.500 X
CHB DATA    0.500 X
CHC CTRL    0.500 X
CHC DATA    0.500 X
BCLK Frequency    168.00 MHz
DRAM Bus Voltage    1.64V
CPU Ratio    23x


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 3, 2020)

Nice. 
Voltages are still good, as is the temp. Only thing that stands out to me is the CPU PLL. IMO, you should never have to go above the factory 1.8v. Matter of fact, a lot of time you can lower it a little. I've seen it down to 1.6v before, pending the CPU and overclock.


----------



## Edwired (May 3, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice.
> Voltages are still good, as is the temp. Only thing that stands out to me is the CPU PLL. IMO, you should never have to go above the factory 1.8v. Matter of fact, a lot of time you can lower it a little. I've seen it down to 1.6v before, pending the CPU and overclock.


Yeah about the cpu pll it stock number is 1.80 i cant any lower


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 3, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Yeah about the cpu pll it stock number is 1.80 i cant any lower


Well actually it is possible on some boards to set it lower....but yeah 1,80 is standard...


----------



## Edwired (May 3, 2020)

As the asus p6x58d-e cpu pll wont go any lower on this x5675


----------



## masterdeejay (May 4, 2020)

The Xeon v3 all core hack works on Asus dual socket motherboard.
I dont have yet the cpu-s that i needed. I can test only with one 2620v3.
Base clock was 2.4ghz, aida displays only 3ghz but it works on 3.1-3.2ghz)

i removed the microcode from bios, uploaded the modded with remote BMC, and i added a simple efi driver (not undervolted).


----------



## Edwired (May 5, 2020)

Did abit of tweaking to stablize it abit more
BIOS Settings (ATK)   
CPU PLL    1.800 V
CPU Voltage    1.26875 V HWINFO reads 1.256v
ICH PCIE    1.500 V
ICH    1.200 V
IOH PCIE    1.500 V
IOH    1.240 V Is this ok for the IMC or what is it for?
QPI/DRAM Core Volt    1.33750 V I dropped this down from 1.35000v
CHA CTRL    0.500 X
CHA DATA    0.500 X
CHB CTRL    0.500 X
CHB DATA    0.500 X
CHC CTRL    0.500 X
CHC DATA    0.500 X
BCLK Frequency    168.00 MHz
DRAM Bus Voltage    1.64V

Did the cinebench r20 in realtime priority the cb score jumped from 2023 to 2046 didnt crash as i usually get application error 1000 if i lower the qpi/dram below 1.33750v to 1.33125‬v other than it running good


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 5, 2020)

All your voltages are fine.


----------



## freeagent (May 5, 2020)

I’ve got my ioh at 1.3v and qpi/dram at 1.39v and she’s happy, looks like you are in good shape 

I think I’ll buy a new Xeon today, I wouldn’t mind a W series with some memory dividers.


----------



## Edwired (May 6, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I’ve got my ioh at 1.3v and qpi/dram at 1.39v and she’s happy, looks like you are in good shape
> 
> I think I’ll buy a new Xeon today, I wouldn’t mind a W series with some memory dividers.


You referring to the x5690?


----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2020)

Yes, it is my main rig again, the kids got my z77.. kinda miss it already. Oh well.


----------



## Edwired (May 6, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Yes, it is my main rig again, the kids got my z77.. kinda miss it already. Oh well.


Ouch i know that feeling i kinda missed the asus p5q premiem  but loving the asus p6x58d-e. what the settings you got running through that x58


----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2020)

I don’t see my sig on my phone but if you can those are my settings currently. It’s nice and quiet for once. I had cooler master sickle flows in my R4 with the x58, was starting to drive me crazy lol.


----------



## Edwired (May 6, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2020)

Its definitely the case when I slide that switch from 7v to 12v. But still, I can hear my TY143 over my Panaflos when she spools up. It’s a beast for sure, quiet when you want it to be, and loud af when you go deep


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Its definitely the case when I slide that switch from 7v to 12v. But still, I can hear my TY143 over my Panaflos when she spools up. It’s a beast for sure, quiet when you want it to be, and loud af when you go deep


It's just the way I read that and I must just have a rather merky mind to say the least!!


----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2020)

The internet has ruined me


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

freeagent said:


> The internet has ruined me


I don't believe anyone is or was that innocent!!


----------



## Edwired (May 7, 2020)

I had to post that for the laugh to be honest just to ease the mind of going insane


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I had to post that for the laugh to be honest just to ease the mind of going insane


So are you saying we can blame you??


----------



## masterdeejay (May 7, 2020)

Im building a few low cost gaming pc.
Chinese x79 motherboard Q67 chipset (Huananzhi) and Xeon E5-1660 stock speeds. (im not overclocking it but is is unlocked)
and the cheapest s2011 Xeon E5 4620, i have 3 of this. It was only 3 usd each. All of them are damaged (missing caps) but all boots fine. Ideal for light gaming.


This is a frankeinstein machine, 4 way cpu in desktop Q67 s2011 motherboard


----------



## Edwired (May 7, 2020)

When you say damaged caps is that under the cpu?


----------



## masterdeejay (May 8, 2020)

Edwired said:


> When you say damaged caps is that under the cpu?


Yes, damaged caps under the cpu not on the top under the IHS. I bought a few damaged cpu-s before. All of them are works and stable.

These only cost 19 usd incl shipping   (1620, 3x4620, 2x2667) the 2667-s are sold and works in dual cpu HP workstation now. ebay
The brown color capacitors is not so important, they only stabilizing voltage spikes and reducing em interferences. They only matters for better overclock and low quality motherboards/PSU-s. Overclocking not az issue here, and i only use good brand PSU.

The later xeons (like v3) has blue colored resistors, that is a critical part.


----------



## nathna (May 8, 2020)

Im trying to choose between one of these to get E5-2687W v2 / E5-2667 v2 / E5-1680 v2. To put into a hp workstation with a liquid cooler and with some moderate overclocking.
Is there are real performance difference between the 3?

Am leaning towards the E5-2667 v2 as its the cheapest and it has lower tdp then the 2687w v2.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2020)

nathna said:


> Im trying to choose between one of these to get E5-2687W v2 / E5-2667 v2 / E5-1680 v2. To put into a hp workstation with a liquid cooler and with some moderate overclocking.
> Is there are real performance difference between the 3?
> 
> Am leaning towards the E5-2667 v2 as its the cheapest and it has lower tdp then the 2687w v2.


Well 1680 V2 is 8c/16t unlocked  CPU so it's GREAT for OC tho' it's still expensive,E5-2687W V2 is also 8c/16t but is locked CPU have really good stock speed 3,4Ghz and turbo 4,0GHz and at the end E5-2667 V2 is also locked have slowest stock speed of 2,8Ghz turbo of 3,6Ghz but is 10c/20t CPU so the choice is yours really depend what mobo you have and what is the purpose of that RIG......GL


----------



## nathna (May 9, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well 1680 V2 is 8c/16t unlocked  CPU so it's GREAT for OC tho' it's still expensive,E5-2687W V2 is also 8c/16t but is locked CPU have really good stock speed 3,4Ghz and turbo 4,0GHz and at the end E5-2667 V2 is also locked have slowest stock speed of 2,8Ghz turbo of 3,6Ghz but is 10c/20t CPU so the choice is yours really depend what mobo you have and what is the purpose of that RIG......GL


Thanks! I did not know 2 of the cpus were locked. Too bad though as the E5-2667 v2 (8c/16t base 3.3 turbo 4.0) is $40 cheaper then the 1680 V2. But looks like im going with the 1680 V2 as its the only one that can be overclocked.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2020)

What motherboard you are going to use?Also there is a way to OC locked CPU's on good mobo via bclk but that is a bit tricky I did it with my 2650V2 so now it's working on 3,4Ghz on all cores and boosting 3,86Ghz......


----------



## nathna (May 9, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> What motherboard you are going to use?Also there is a way to OC locked CPU's on good mobo via bclk but that is a bit tricky I did it with my 2650V2 so now it's working on 3,4Ghz on all cores and boosting 3,86Ghz......


Its going to be a v2 z620 or a v2 z820 motherboard.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2020)

I see the prices on E5 1680 V2's have gone back up again on Ebay. I paid $150 each for both of mine in the past few months on ones that accepted offers. I like them so much I finally sold my $50 binned 4960X on Ebay for $280 a couple of weeks ago. It's a great thing the average buyer doesn't know about Xeons.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2020)

nathna said:


> Its going to be a v2 z620 or a v2 z820 motherboard.


Well that is a server motherboard I am not sure IF you going to be able at all to OC on that mobo and if you can then how good is their bios for tweaking,you should check on the net before you decide to go into this "adventure".......


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2020)

After recent discussions and having had a few W3680's come into the shop, I decided to bring them home for testing & use. 

In both of my T3500's, 4GHZ was achieved stable(ThrottleStop) but not without temps bumping up to levels I wasn't ok with(mid 70'sC). Still, for short term testing, not bad at all. The interesting part was that many of the GFX benchmarks I ran either didn't go up at all or barely moved, yet CPU tests, like Prime95, were faster by a margin one would expect. This tells me that both of those systems are not CPU bottlenecked to any serious degree, which I was surprised by! I thought there would be some CPU bottlenecking going on, but when you jump from 3.46GHZ all core, to 4GHZ all core and there is barely an uptick in scores it leaves me wondering what the deal is.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> After recent discussions and having had a few W3680's come into the shop, I decided to bring them home for testing & use.
> 
> In both of my T3500's, 4GHZ was achieved stable(ThrottleStop) but not without temps bumping up to levels I wasn't ok with(mid 70'sC). Still, for short term testing, not bad at all. The interesting part was that many of the GFX benchmarks I ran either didn't go up at all or barely moved, yet CPU tests, like Prime95, were faster by a margin one would expect. This tells me that both of those systems are not CPU bottlenecked to any serious degree, which I was surprised by! I thought there would be some CPU bottlenecking going on, but when you jump from 3.46GHZ all core, to 4GHZ all core and there is barely an uptick in scores it leaves me wondering what the deal is.


Depends on the benchmarks you were using. Most of todays relevent GFX benchs are all GPU bound, so as long as you're using a decent CPU to start with, there will be very little CPU bottlenecking to begin with. Your 3.5 to 4 gig OC will yield very little increase in score, if any, and you pretty much proved that.
Try an old bench like 3D01. Your 500 extra MHz WILL make a difference there. 



nathna said:


> Its going to be a v2 z620 or a v2 z820 motherboard.


Very unlikely that you will overclock to any worth while degree on either of those OEM server boards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Depends on the benchmarks you were using. Most of todays relevent GFX benchs are all GPU bound, so as long as you're using a decent CPU to start with, there will be very little CPU bottlenecking to begin with. Your 3.5 to 4 gig OC will yield very little increase in score, if any, and you pretty much proved that.
> Try an old bench like 3D01. Your 500 extra MHz WILL make a difference there.


3DMark, Heaven/Valley/Superposition, FF14 Benchmark, Passmark and few others. As I said, the OC renders the increase in CPU performance expected. What I expecting is for certain games to show and increase as well which was expected to reveal to what extent the CPU was bottlenecking the GPU. What I'm surprised by is the fact that the games I was expecting to be bottlenecked only showed a few percent framerate increase. This suggests strongly that these CPUs are not bottlenecking the GPU as much as I thought...


----------



## Edwired (May 9, 2020)




----------



## SlamHammer (May 18, 2020)

I registered on this site for this forum!

I am stuck in the "OEM supported features" trap regarding my 1650-V2 which I cannot seem to get passed 4.5 GHz @ 1.3V and approx 60 C using the OEM board (HP-Z620) and  looking to do a build around a 1660 V2 or 1680 V2.

I have gotten to 4.5 GHz using XTU only but i cannot set an all-core OC. Once I stress test it, the all core clock drops down to 3.9 GHz which is the advertised max for the 1650V2.

So after being sick of looking at ASUS X79 board all priced over 200 dollars I ALMOST jumped ship and got a 6700k or 7700K but I spied me a Gigabyte board on sale for a hair over $100. Does anyone around here have good experience with these boards? Model: GA-X79-UP4 Rev 1.1, LGA 2011

Conversely if anyone has had success with a HP Z620 Chassis and OEM board regarding OC'ing these WONDERFUL Xeons please share your secrets with me! 

EDIT: Purchased a Asus P9x79 Deluxe for 140!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 18, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> I registered on this site for this forum!


Welcome!


SlamHammer said:


> I am stuck in the "OEM supported features" trap regarding my 1650-V2 which I cannot seem to get passed 4.5 GHz @ 1.3V and approx 60 C using the OEM board (HP-Z620) and looking to do a build around a 1660 V2 or 1680 V2.
> 
> I have gotten to 4.5 GHz using XTU only but i cannot set an all-core OC. Once I stress test it, the all core clock drops down to 3.9 GHz which is the advertised max for the 1650V2.


Yeah, it's a locked CPU on an OEM board. Throttlestop can take it all the way to it's all-core turbo, which is 3.9ghz(makes sense that would be the limit you encountered) and hold it there, but that is the limit. Get an unlocked CPU and you'll get better gains.


SlamHammer said:


> EDIT: Purchased a Asus P9x79 Deluxe for 140!!


That's a good board and a fairly decent price!


----------



## SlamHammer (May 19, 2020)

@lexluthermiester is there anyone around these parts that knows the secret to all core OC'ing these x79 Xeons on non-OEM boards? 

I've seen stuff ALL OVER the internet of 1650, 1660 and 1680 Xeons (all V2) clocked over 4Ghz on all cores depending on cooling.

I'd love to have a system that benches higher than a gen 7 or 8 i7 for a fraction of the price!  

Also about the board, I was surprised they took the offer at $140


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> @lexluthermiester is there anyone around these parts that knows the secret to all core OC'ing these x79 Xeons on non-OEM boards?
> 
> I've seen stuff ALL OVER the internet of 1650, 1660 and 1680 Xeons (all V2) clocked over 4Ghz on all cores depending on cooling.
> 
> ...


It is possible that the 1650v2 is unlocked after watching a pair of vids on youtube from reputable channels.








and









There's also these;








						Intel Xeon E5 1650 v2 @ 4199.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[0f7t5i] Validated Dump by SEBASTIANS-PC (2017-06-02 18:14:41) - MB: Asus P9X79 DELUXE - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/8mpq1h

Additionally, I keep finding posts that indicate that CPU can do a BCLK OC like the following right at the top of the page.








						X79 and/or rampage IV OC'ing thread for those of us still left....
					

Just set BCLK to 125.1MHz.   Exactly, I wasn't sure what the setting did till I changed it and then I looked it up to see exactly what the technical explanation of it was.     This thing literally can do 2666 mhz memory and 4.5 ghz in it's sleep! Totally different beast at 4.6....fact that it...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Seems a 125mhz BCLK is possible, but that's with a 1680v2. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Edwired (May 19, 2020)

Microsoft update for microcode


			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4497165/kb4497165-intel-microcode-updates


----------



## Edwired (May 20, 2020)

I found the datasheet for the xeon x56xx series
Would that be correct as i still confused about the dram voltage as it said in the bios if i go to 1.65v it stated it might damage the cpu or imc but in that picture it stated 1.8v max for ddr3.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 20, 2020)

I've been running 1.7v for years now.


----------



## Edwired (May 20, 2020)

What that voltage applied to?


----------



## freeagent (May 21, 2020)

If you are concerned just bump your qpi voltage. 1.65-1.725 should be fine


----------



## Edwired (May 21, 2020)

What the downside of doing that? More heat / power consumption / degradation on imc or cpu?


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 21, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What that voltage applied to?


1.7v for dimm voltage, 1.68v for qpi voltage.
X5675 @ 4.3 (187x23)  1.33v vcore  on air. My 24/7 OC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> 1.7v for dimm voltage, 1.68v for qpi voltage.
> X5675 @ 4.3 (187x23)  1.33v vcore  on air. My 24/7 OC.


That's bold voltage. Or maybe I never dared push it that high...


----------



## Edwired (May 24, 2020)

It time to say good bye to the asus p5q deluxe with xeon e5450 as it served me well. With the personal records that i broke on it, it came a long way and alot of learning


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's bold voltage. Or maybe I never dared push it that high...


It's like anything else, as long as you can keep it cool, it'll be ok. Been running like this for a couple years now.
It's actually my SR-2 and 2 5675's.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> It's like anything else, as long as you can keep it cool, it'll be ok. Been running like this for a couple years now.
> It's actually my SR-2 and 2 5675's.


Fair enough. LQ cooling?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 25, 2020)

Edwired said:


> It time to say good bye to the asus p5q deluxe with xeon e5450 as it served me well. With the personal records that i broke on it, it came a long the way and alot of learning



Once it's gone, you can't get it back!! Sell at your own risk!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Once it's gone, you can't get it back!! Sell at your own risk!


I think he means he's just retiring it from active use.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think he means he's just retiring it from active use.



I would hope so lol


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2020)

It been sitting here gathering dust since i have the asus p6x58d-e with xeon x5675 up and running. So i have to sell it so someone else can have fun with it  Just waiting for someone to spot this in ireland and buy it from me as i have it up on adverts.ie it have the nvidia gt710 2gb ddr3 with it so it can be used as either media center or emulation station


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2020)

Edwired said:


> It been sitting here gathering dust since i have the asus p6x58d-e with xeon x5675 up and running. So i have to sell it so someone else can have fun with it  Just waiting for someone to spot this in ireland and buy it from me as i have it up on adverts.ie it have the nvidia gt710 2gb ddr3 with it so it can be used as either media center or emulation station


Give that setup 8GB of ram and a GTX 660 or 670 and it would be a rocking system for either of those uses and even some older/classic/retro gaming!


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. LQ cooling?


No. Air. Pair of True 120's with 110 cfm Scythe fans.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> No. Air. Pair of True 120's with 110 cfm Scythe fans.


Did you ever tried to maximized the amount of RAM on that SR-2?


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Give that setup 8GB of ram and a GTX 660 or 670 and it would be a rocking system for either of those uses and even some older/classic/retro gaming!


True but i had two asus gtx 750 ti 2g but sold them ages ago would have been a perfect set up 
@lexluthermiester That asus p5q deluxe have 8gb already


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 26, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Did you ever tried to maximized the amount of RAM on that SR-2?


No. Honestly I have no need for more than 12 gig.
I have another set of Corsair Dom GT's, I could go to 24gig if I ever needed to.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> That asus p5q deluxe have 8gb already


Oops... 



Mr.Scott said:


> No. Honestly I have no need for more than 12 gig.
> I have another set of Corsair Dom GT's, I could go to 24gig if I ever needed to.


I have found that 18GB is a solid sweet spot for 1366 based systems. I find myself getting into the 14GB range of ram usage but that is only during intensive multi-tasking. I have 24GB in my gaming rig, but never gets close to using all of it.


----------



## Edwired (May 26, 2020)

I only need 12gb on my pc as the closest of maxing out when i have over 20 tabs open on firefox all video related it would start to run slower but dont crash at all 

@lexluthermiester 

Look like i have a buyer for the asus p5q deluxe. Seen another seller trying to sell nearly €75 for asus p5q ws with intel q9300 8 gb Ddr2 800, 4 x 2, kingston no gpu and a missing a dimm clip it been active over a year and none of them bought it. Where i posted mine up within a day it was snapped up quickly for under €100


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 26, 2020)

Well I always have open more than 40-50 tabs on three screens(I know...I know...)in opera and if I shutdown the computer I continue where I stopped last time so more tabs incoming daily....occasionally I closed them all and clean a mess with CCleaner.....+ of course I do gaming with all those tabs open as I love to listen music or some videos from youtube while I am playing....atm I have 34gb and that is enough(for now)as just open tabs knows to eat around 10+gb sometimes... also some games can eat pretty much as well....Star Citizen is notoriously famous as a memory eater I remember that the MAX memory usage while a was playing that game + some open tabs in background exceeded 25gb....And yeah Editing of course that can eat memory a lot as well....back on X58 platform I have 30Gb in all 6 slots now on X79 I add 2 more sticks for 34Gb total(for now).....I don't know I love to have plenty of RAM it's a kind of luxury that is not(always)needed but still feels very comfy....


----------



## Edwired (May 26, 2020)

Your mad for that amount of ram hahaha


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Your mad for that amount of ram hahaha


Maybe....but hey atm my memory usage is at 19149mb....playing Star Citizen on triple screen +watching RedLetterMedia/Half in the Bag and reading/replaying on this forum post +more than 60 open tabs ....you can do all that also with way less memory but then you will loose some fps in games or you will feel occasional hiccups and I hate that so.....


----------



## Edwired (May 26, 2020)

Cool to know


----------



## masterdeejay (May 27, 2020)

The next ultra low budget aliexpress xeon build
The 2011v3 socket with the cheapest parts.
Kllisre x99z v102 motherboard, bios modded to all core turbo hack 64 USD (aliexpress )
one of the cheapest cpu for the socket 2620v3 only 85w tdp 6C/12T 3.2ghz 16 USD (aliexpress)
4x8gb ECC REG 2133mhz - for ddr4 i searching the lowest price, currently 22 USD / stick wich is a little high (used)
Cooler is Deepcool Gamma Archer 7 usd local store - its work with the plastic cooler adapter comes with the board. (s2011 to AM3 like)




About the motherboard:
Chipset is C612, full quad channel non ecc, ecc, eccreg ddr4-2400 (on the last picture i use only one ram for the tests)
weak vrm. (max 100w tdp! without cooling) supports v3 v4 xeons and i7
6 Sata3, 6 usb3, 6usb2
2 port m2/ngff
5.1 audio, gigabit lan


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 27, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> The next ultra low budget aliexpress xeon build
> The 2011v3 socket with the cheapest parts.
> Kllisre x99z v102 motherboard, bios modded to all core turbo hack 64 USD (aliexpress )
> one of the cheapest cpu for the socket 2620v3 only 85w tdp 6C/12T 3.2ghz 16 USD (aliexpress)
> ...


I am really sceptical about those Chinese motherboards I know that there are some Ok boards considering the price....saying this,that is pretty neat configuration price/performance wise...more benchmark pls...also you have 2678 V3 how's that RIG doing?


----------



## masterdeejay (May 27, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am really sceptical about those Chinese motherboards I know that there are some Ok boards considering the price....saying this,that is pretty neat configuration price/performance wise...more benchmark pls...also you have 2678 V3 how's that RIG doing?


I selling these for light gaming pc-s, i dont have time to benchmark much.
I am still waiting for the second cpu for my dual 2678v3 rig (i have only one currently). The chinese post is very slow now.
The Asus Z10PA-D8 is works with the v3 all core hack. I will post benchmarks when the second cpu arrived.
I am not using the efi driver because i find a way to inject into the bios.
https://xeon-e5450.ru/socket-2011-3/e5-2600-v3/dobavlyaem-anlok-v-bios-raz-i-navsegda/
(google translate recommented)
This bios mod works allmost all 2011v3 motherboard, even the server and dual versions! Remove the microcode and install the FFS file to the bios.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 27, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> I selling these for light gaming pc-s, i dont have time to benchmark much.
> I am still waiting for the second cpu for my dual 2678v3 rig (i have only one currently). The chinese post is very slow now.
> The Asus Z10PA-D8 is works with the v3 all core hack. I will post benchmarks when the second cpu arrived.
> I am not using the efi driver because i find a way to inject into the bios.
> ...


Yeah sure I know for X99-Turbo-Hack it's supposed to work on almost all morherboards tho' I never tried,never own X99 before.....also this GUY explains all details how to do it.....
How much did you paid that dual Asus Z10PA-D8 motherboard?It was cheaper for a while but now is up in price again....


----------



## masterdeejay (May 27, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah sure I know for X99-Turbo-Hack it's supposed to work on almost all morherboards tho' I never tried,never own X99 before.....also this GUY explains all details how to do it.....


That is the old way in the video remove the microcode and install efi driver to bios.
But i inject the efi driver permanently to the bios, so no cmos clear/windows reinstall/microcode update... etc can remove it! It works but recommented to have an usb external bios writer tool.
x99 is only cheap with chinese mobo, the brand mobos is still expensive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am really sceptical about those Chinese motherboards


Logically speaking, most motherboard are chinese. The build quality is really the only concern. Most of these no-name motherboards have been good. I've bought a few for my shop. They're damn cheap for the budget builds we've been using them for and not one has failed. There was a run that had an odd bios glitch, but it was easily disabled. Over all, good experience with them. I think chinese makers are trying to build their reputation up and they know that have an uphill climb.


----------



## masterdeejay (May 28, 2020)

About the quality.
This is an average 60 usd ATX sized chinese motherboard.
Huananzhi x79 2.49pb
A few close up pictures for the parts and the soldering quality.


I removed the heatsinks to see the vrm fets and that the chipset is from an used salvaged motherboard. Everything is new.
I think it is better than an amlost 8-10 year old used motherboard from an gaming overclocked pc.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> About the quality.
> This is an average 60 usd ATX sized chinese motherboard.
> Huananzhi x79 2.49pb
> A few close up pictures for the parts and the soldering quality.
> ...


Hmmm....I will not bet on that....those capacitors are the cheapest _Chinese_ garbage not the _Japanese_ capacitors.....also VRM seems like it have 6 power phases,tho' that is not necessarily bad...bios is junk...etc....Again really depend...It can be better then some old used mobo that was really abused for ages but in most cases nah,If I building for myself good used quality motherboard is the way to go.....


----------



## masterdeejay (May 28, 2020)

VRM passive cooling is fine for 100-125w cpus, but not for overclocking. It is for the cheap xeons, not for the unlocked or high wattage 8-10-12 core xeons.
Capacitors is garbage yes.  Bios is bad, but there a lot of modded bioses for all chinese mobo for multipler, voltage, memory timings...
It is for the low budget build to run for a few years, not for build for 5+ years like a brand workstation mobo.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> VRM passive cooling is fine for 100-125w cpus, but not for overclocking. It is for the cheap xeons, not for the unlocked or high wattage 8-10-12 core xeons.
> Capacitors is garbage yes.  Bios is bad, but there a lot of modded bioses for all chinese mobo for multipler, voltage, memory timings...
> It is for the low budget build to run for a few years, not for build for 5+ years like a brand workstation mobo.


I agree...It's probably good for low budget under 130W CPU's....btw I see you are from Hungary I am in your neighborhood(Serbia/Belgrade)how much you paying for shipment from China and do you have to pay customs also or not?


----------



## masterdeejay (May 28, 2020)

Shipping is about 6 usd or sometimes free.
99% of the time there is no customs, because chinese sellers write much lower price on the box.
Only the mobile phones, cameras, and a few things gets custom taxes but is is very high 27% of the total price. I think hungary has the highest taxes on the world.
None of the cpu-s, rams, mobos gets custom taxes.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Shipping is about 6 usd or sometimes free.
> 99% of the time there is no customs, because chinese sellers write much lower price on the box.
> Only the mobile phones, cameras, and a few things gets custom taxes but is is very high 27% of the total price. I think hungary has the highest taxes on the world.
> None of the cpu-s, rams, mobos gets custom taxes.


THX....Well our customs are horrific also it supposed to be free of charge if the package cost less then 50€ I believe but they know that Chinese sellers putting lower prices so most of the time they will open boxes and see what is in there and then compare the price from our country.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> those capacitors are the cheapest _Chinese_ garbage


Actually, chinese caps aren't that bad anymore. Most are very good quality. Not quite on the level of the solid Japanese brands, but still very good.


----------



## Edwired (May 30, 2020)

The asus p5q deluxe was received by the buyer he is pleased with with the arrival of the motherboard, cpu, ram and i/o so i spoken to him about the history of the whole lot that it been featured on xeon owner club on techpowerup and he have a couple of xeon x5670 on rampage III gene and rampage extreme with the overclock of 4.4ghz and i told him to feature his set up on this hoping he follow through on this


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The asus p5q deluxe was received by the buyer he is pleased with with the arrival of the motherboard, cpu, ram and i/o so i spoken to him about the history of the whole lot that it been featured on xeon owner club on techpowerup and he have a couple of xeon x5670 on rampage III gene and rampage extreme with the overclock of 4.4ghz and i told him to feature his set up on this hoping he follow through on this



How much $ did you get for the combo? P5Q Deluxe is worth a sum, that's for sure.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 4, 2020)

i got €90 for the whole combo and threw in the nvidia gt710 2gb gpu for free and €10 for postage. The guy is using it for movies and light gaming as well he going to overclock it as well


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> i got €90 for the whole combo and threw in the nvidia gt710 2gb gpu for free and €10 for postage. The guy is using it for movies and light gaming as well he going to overclock it as well



For a full setup minus storage drive? Gee that's alright. And it's not like the E5450's need an overpowered cooling solution to get a good overclock happening.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2020)

8-10 year old motherboards aren’t that bad.. my Rampage III Formula is a much higher quality board then my P8Z77-V which is dead. It works sort of.. in the sense that it responds to power.

But my R3F? Mint.. outside of a blown fan header and some bent fins on the vrm cooler. Hope I didn’t jinx it because I’m saving for a new car and I really don’t want to choose between intel and amd right now. I think it’s between Toyota and Hyundai  atm


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> For a full setup minus storage drive? Gee that's alright. And it's not like the E5450's need an overpowered cooling solution to get a good overclock happening.


I kept the noctua cooler that i had with that set up for a long time. So i sold him the motherboard, cpu ,ram and freebie gpu that is a good starting point. It a good deal all round i could have asked for insane amount but didnt want to be greedy. All he have to get is hdd/ssd and cooler as he have the rest of the things he told me that he have vrm fans that he had for the asus p5q deluxe few years back. Overall i spent €222 to build the old set up it was €22 for the e5450, €65 for two 2gb gskill 1066 ram, and had to find another matching set of gskill for €70 to make it 8gb total this was hard enough to get a hold of as that time not many of them were for sale or already sold and mother board was €65. Im happy enough to recoupe some money back 



freeagent said:


> 8-10 year old motherboards aren’t that bad.. my Rampage III Formula is a much higher quality board then my P8Z77-V which is dead. It works sort of.. in the sense that it responds to power.
> 
> But my R3F? Mint.. outside of a blown fan header and some bent fins on the vrm cooler. Hope I didn’t jinx it because I’m saving for a new car and I really don’t want to choose between intel and amd right now. I think it’s between Toyota and Hyundai  atm


Blown fan header is usually the mosfet that connected to that needs replacing, check for signs like burnt/crack/hole in the mosfet


----------



## Toothless (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks to an extremely kind TPU'er here, I have my hands on this beauty. I'm looking to see if I can get it to boot but I need to source some decent air coolers as if I can get it to do the thing, I might dabble into having the blocks on there and see if I can trip the power at my new place with some big clocks.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2020)

Where ya get that beauty and what wrong with it first?


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 5, 2020)

So I finally threw my piece-by-piece PC together after snatching good deals on amazon and EBay and have been fiddling around with the BIOS on the P9x79 Deluxe board I STOLE.
I managed to get her running stable and at 35/37c at idle on all cores:




needless to say I am MORE than happy until I can save up the spare cash for a 1660v2 or 1680v2!   

Those ASUS X79 ROG boards are insanely priced!!


----------



## steen (Jun 5, 2020)

freeagent said:


> my P8Z77-V which is dead. It works sort of.. in the sense that it responds to power.



Highly likely to be bad BIOS. Asus of the era is renowned for no POST. Try cpu, 1 stick RAM furthest slot & iGPU. If you get one long beep followed by 3 short beeps, it's BIOS image corruption. Use a dGPU to recover. If no beeps, it could still be BIOS corruption (bootblock) but the solution is flashback or external programmer, otherwise test the mosfets for a dead one. I've recovered a couple now including a P9X79 Deluxe.



SlamHammer said:


> So I finally threw my piece-by-piece PC together after snatching good deals on amazon and EBay and have been fiddling around with the BIOS on the P9x79 Deluxe board I STOLE.



I recovered a dead P9X79 Deluxe with 3820 & have contemplated a 1680 V2, but price is silly for what else you can get. Perhaps another IVB-EP may be good enough, though. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2020)

steen said:


> Highly likely to be bad BIOS. Asus of the era is renowned for no POST. Try cpu, 1 stick RAM furthest slot & iGPU. If you get one long beep followed by 3 short beeps, it's BIOS image corruption. Use a dGPU to recover. If no beeps, it could still be BIOS corruption (bootblock) but the solution is flashback or external programmer, otherwise test the mosfets for a dead one. I've recovered a couple now including a P9X79 Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> I recovered a dead P9X79 Deluxe with 3820 & have contemplated a 1680 V2, but price is silly for what else you can get. Perhaps another IVB-EP may be good enough, though. Thanks for the inspiration.


That why we should have spare bios chips in case if the original one goes bad


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 5, 2020)

Small update with my media server...






I noticed she was running a bit slow, and memory usage would be around 60%, so I finally upgraded to 8GB of memory from 4GB.

I snagged two 4GB Hynix DDR3 DIMMs a few months ago at a thrift store for $10USD. I just now got around to installing them since doing RAM upgrades on this system is a huge PITA.

I had to remove the CPU cooler to get to the memory, which meant I had to pull the mobo out completely. The whole process took about two hours and was pretty frustrating, but in the end, we both survived.






She should run a little better now.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ve got a little 92x34 3900 rpm screamer that I hot plugged, Ive made that mistake on my last 3 or 4 boards and it always costs me a header lol. That is over the course of a decade.. I learned my lesson on my p8z77v which had 4 headers but now has 3


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 5, 2020)

steen said:


> I recovered a dead P9X79 Deluxe with 3820 & have contemplated a 1680 V2, but price is silly for what else you can get. Perhaps another IVB-EP may be good enough, though. Thanks for the inspiration.



oooo yeah I am definitely waiting to snag one for a steal. 200 dollars or more for a 6.7 yr old processor? NO THANK YOU lol

EDIT: I am genuinely surprised that these 16XX V2 Xeons handle overclocking this well. I REALLY feel like Intel missed a mark with the post Ivy-Bridge Xeons and should have kept them or a small family of them - the 16XX family for example - unlocked......


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2020)

Bad uefi, won’t take a flash


----------



## Toothless (Jun 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Where ya get that beauty and what wrong with it first?


No boot.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2020)

Ouch time to start looking on the board to see what gone wrong it could be from anything like burnt/missing pins, blown caps/mosfets, bad bios and the list goes on from there



freeagent said:


> I’ve got a little 92x34 3900 rpm screamer that I hot plugged, Ive made that mistake on my last 3 or 4 boards and it always costs me a header lol. That is over the course of a decade.. I learned my lesson on my p8z77v which had 4 headers but now has 3


That why i always check what way the pin header is facing before plugging in the fan as it only goes one way in. I managed to kill the fan header on the asus p5q premium by probing with the dmm and i had a sneeze and the probes touches something else and kaboom magic smoke came out of somewhere of the board that was hard to swallow to be honest


----------



## Toothless (Jun 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ouch time to start looking on the board to see what gone wrong it could be from anything like burnt/missing pins, blown caps/mosfets, bad bios and the list goes on from there
> 
> 
> That why i always check what way the pin header is facing before plugging in the fan as it only goes one way in. I managed to kill the fan header on the asus p5q premium by probing with the dmm and i had a sneeze and the probes touches something else and kaboom magic smoke came out of somewhere of the board that was hard to swallow to be honest


I'm waiting to be able to _afford_ two coolers for it. We just moved and first thing GF got was a couch. Woooo.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 6, 2020)

The one on my R3F literally exploded lol. Same with the Z77 except that shut the board down, and to be honest it wasn't the same after that. My Rampage Formula X48 let out a spark but it kept on going like its bigger brother. It still works fine too, minus the header. Nice thick pcb, the Z77 is flimsy. But it was still quick


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 6, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I'm waiting to be able to _afford_ two coolers for it. We just moved and first thing GF got was a couch. Woooo.



Sounds like you also need a new GF


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Toothless said:


> No boot.


Leave the Primary CPU in, and remove the other from the socket, then try.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 6, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> Sounds like you also need a new GF


6 and a half years with her and we finally got own place. Of she's happy I'm happy. 



Caring1 said:


> Leave the Primary CPU in, and remove the other from the socket, then try.


Just need coolers first.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 6, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I'm waiting to be able to _afford_ two coolers for it. We just moved and first thing GF got was a couch. Woooo.



Hmm, I guess she bought a couch because that's where you're gonna be sleeping when you buy two LGA1366 coolers without asking first. I'm joking lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> oooo yeah I am definitely waiting to snag one for a steal. 200 dollars or more for a 6.7 yr old processor? NO THANK YOU lol


No need to be unpleasant. This thread is a friendly one...


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 6, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I'm waiting to be able to _afford_ two coolers for it.


Why do you have to be across the pond, I just recently sold my SR-2 and got the air-coolers left over since I sold with waterblocks. But shipping to the states is more expensive then buying these new


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 6, 2020)

Two of my Westmere Xeons IMC degraded. WHEA errors started appearing in the eventlog. Had to reduce uncore and voltage. Guess even 1.3v is too high.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 6, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Two of my Westmere Xeons IMC degraded. WHEA errors started appearing in the eventlog. Had to reduce uncore and voltage. Guess even 1.3v is too high.


Are you sure that CPU's the one that degraded?Maybe your mobo is the one that is become more "sensitive"


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 6, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Two of my Westmere Xeons IMC degraded. WHEA errors started appearing in the eventlog. Had to reduce uncore and voltage. Guess even 1.3v is too high.


What life did they live? OC, temps, usage?

I ran my X5690s for over half a year at 1.4V+ on Vcore and 1.375V VTT with up to 1.7V VDIMM to the memory and saw no change. I reverted them back to stock recently and stress tested them at defaults to see if I can still sell them, they passed every test fine and I had no trouble running them at 4,6GHz OC.

I would assume that if these can hold 1.4V for half a year of daily usage, they should be fine at 1.3V for years.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 6, 2020)

2 light load servers, air cooled, HT on, moderate 4.2 GHz OC, 3x 4GB at 2300 1T 1.6v, 1.3v for both vcore and IMC, temps in the 50-60s.

Been running for 2 years for 24/7. Now both IMC slightly degraded. Need to drop uncore by 50 MHz or to increase QPI/VTT to 1.3125v.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 6, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> 2 light load servers, air cooled, moderate 4.2 GHz OC, 3x 4GB at 2300 1T 1.6v, 1.3v for both vcore and IMC.
> 
> Been running for 2 years for 24/7. Now both IMC slightly degraded. Need to drop uncore by 50 MHz or to increase QPI/VTT to 1.3125v.


Might also be the caps on the board degrading, just a thought.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> 3x 4GB at 2300 1T 1.6v


That is what did it. I hate to say this, but you overvolted them to much. There is amplification effect at play with IMC voltage. 1.6v on the RAM itself and 1.3v for the controller equals fried CPU after prolonged use. If you had kept the RAM voltage at or near stock and kept the IMC voltage at or near stock, things would still be running strong.

If you want to get them to run stable, you'll need to return all of the RAM related settings to stock or lower.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is what did it. I hate to say this, but you overvolted them to much. There is amplification effect at play with IMC voltage. 1.6v on the RAM itself and 1.3v for the controller equals fried CPU after prolonged use. If you had kept the RAM voltage at or near stock and kept the IMC voltage at or near stock, things would still be running strong.
> 
> If you want to get them to run stable, you'll need to return all of the RAM related settings to stock or lower.


I slightly doubt that, as up to 1.65V DIMM is still stock for DDR3. The controller just wants to be within a margin of the VDIMM, for some termination reasons. You should never set them apart from each other too much, as in if you want to raise your VDIMM over 1.6V you also HAVE to increase the VTT over stock or else it gets troublesome. But when you run a safe 1.3V VTT you can go over 1.7V VDIMM just fine, I ran it like that without problems. 

I still support the degraded caps, as you probably OC'd right to the edge of stability 2 years ago and these old server components have a busy life in warm conditions. Add your 2 years of 24/7 with air-cooled CPUs which probably did not help to keep the components close to the VRM super cold and you start to push your caps rated lifetime with these 10 year old components. 
This is no big deal, just your power filtering getting slightly worse. That leads to more fluctuations for voltage during certain loads -> dips below the point of stability.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 6, 2020)

I thought the vtt and vdimm have to be within 0.5v between 1.30 to 1.70v that would be under the safely margin of that?

In my case the vtt is 1,33750 and vdimm is 1.64v = 0.3025 it below the safely margin of 0,5v correct me if im wrong


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I thought the vtt and vdimm have to be within 0.5v between 1.30 to 1.70v that would be under the safely margin of that?
> 
> In my case the vtt is 1,33750 and vdimm is 1.64v = 0.3025 it below the safely margin of 0,5v correct me if im wrong


That is the number I had in mind as well. And from my limited experience with three Xeon platforms with Westmere that I used so far, these are safe settings.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 6, 2020)

Then again it depend on the board overvolting some of the voltages. I may have to find all the voltages read points by dmm to confirm if they are overvolting or undervolting according to the bios set voltage as I dont feel comfortable setting the voltages blind as i dont know what the board is doing at the set voltages


----------



## Toothless (Jun 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Why do you have to be across the pond, I just recently sold my SR-2 and got the air-coolers left over since I sold with waterblocks. But shipping to the states is more expensive then buying these new


Cheapest I can find half decent coolers is about 30-50 each.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 6, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Cheapest I can find half decent coolers is about 30-50 each.



I have a pair of these, don't even know what brand or model those are. Got the mounting hardware, but given the weight and size shipping will be upwards of 50$.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> I have a pair of these, don't even know what brand or model those are. Got the mounting hardware, but given the weight and size shipping will be upwards of 50$.
> View attachment 158081


PM incoming


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 7, 2020)

These are 2 separate systems and 2 separate motherboards. Need to be very careful with DDR and IMC voltages on Westmere for a long term use.


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No need to be unpleasant. This thread is a friendly one...



Apologies! 

Wasn't so much a Xeon bash but rather the pumped-up price for the 1660/80V2 Xeons. 

The lowest I've seen reputable people sell them for is 170/180! If I'm not looking in the right places please tell me! lol

Keeping my fingers crossed though come fall/Christmas time for the killer sales!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 7, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> These are 2 separate systems and 2 separate motherboards. Need to be very careful with DDR and IMC voltages on Westmere for a long term use.


Every components will react differently depending on voltages that it can be misleading for overclockers stated safe and maximum allowed when the motherboard can play havoc on over or under voltages depending on set clocks and etc. Just wishing theres guide or diagram of read out points on motherboards but it limited since then


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> Apologies!


No worries!



SlamHammer said:


> Wasn't so much a Xeon bash but rather the pumped-up price for the 1660/80V2 Xeons.


A lot of prices in the used market have gone wonky. I think everyone can feel you on that one.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 7, 2020)

My last two 1680 V2's cost me $150 each on Ebay. I made offers and the sellers accepted them. Of course there were others I made the same offer on that were rejected. It's like fishing: Sooner or later you're going to get a bite on the hook.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> $150 each on Ebay


Each? Damn..

EDIT;
Just looked, and yeah, those prices are bonkers!


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> My last two 1680 V2's cost me $150 each on Ebay. I made offers and the sellers accepted them. Of course there were others I made the same offer on that were rejected. It's like fishing: Sooner or later you're going to get a bite on the hook.


That is a solid price, I can't find those cheaper then 250€ (~280$) here. They go all the way up to 400€ each on some sellers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> That is a solid price, I can't find those cheaper then 250€ (~280$) here. They go all the way up to 400€ each on some sellers.


Yeah, but you can get a Ryzen CPU that kicks the crap out of that Xeon for a similar price. Those prices make no logical sense.



			Intel Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz vs AMD Ryzen 7 1800X vs AMD Ryzen 7 1700X [cpubenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		


Xeon 1680V2 on ebay(best current price = $180 shipped);








						xeon 1680 v2 for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for xeon 1680 v2 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




Ryzen 7 1800X on ebay(best current price = $179 shipped);








						ryzen 1800x: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com
				




Ryzen 7 1700X on ebay(best current price = $210 shipped);








						ryzen 1700x: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com
				




Yeah, I know this is the club and all, but common sense must prevail. For those prices, I'll take an 1800X over a much slower 1680V2 all day long.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Each? Damn..



As a long time Ebay buyer (and seller) I've learned to look for a seller with several of what you want to buy for sale. Make a reasonable offer and they'll usually take it. Even better if you've done business with them before. Also, keep an eye on items that have been reposted a few times. Send the seller a message you're interested but only at whatever price you think it's worth to you. You may get a message back asking why you think that's a fair price. Tell them the lowest prices you've seen that item selling for. It does work more than half the time. Remember most sellers are there to move merchandise as quickly as possible.

On the flip side of that as a seller you have to make a buyer want to purchase what you have for sale. Most recently I had a binned 4960X from a Falcon Northwest gaming rig up for bidding or a buy it now price of $279. I got some ridiculous lowball offers and ignored them. I had to relist it three times before I got a serious bid of $250. I countered with $262.50, explained what the CPU was and why my price was fair and it sold plus the buyer gave me a glowing review. Considering I only had $50 in that CPU I did well. Buyers who only have a few purchases are far more likely to pay higher prices than those who are only there to flip hardware.

At 4.7GHz both of my 1680 V2's broke 21,000 on Passmark, one was only 400 points short of my 5960X at the same speed (64GB DDR3 2100 for the Xeon, 64GB DDR4 2600 for the 5960X). The other Xeon is running 64GB DDR3 1866 and barely broke 21,000 but did it at the lowest core voltage of all three.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> At 4.7GHz both of my 1680 V2's broke 21,000 on Passmark, one was only 400 points short of my 5960X at the same speed (64GB DDR3 2100 for the Xeon, 64GB DDR4 2600 for the 5960X). The other Xeon is running 64GB DDR3 1866 and barely broke 21,000 but did it at the lowest core voltage of all three.


While that's impressive, I never consider overclocking in direct comparisons because it depends greatly on silicon lottery. Overclocking is a bonus in my eyes. However, an OC'd 1800X will easily exceed that 21000 score, so it's still an uneven match. Then you compare heat and costs for supporting parts like motherboard, RAM and cooling. Right now, the bang for buck choice is not in favor of the 1680V2.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 7, 2020)

In my case already having everything but the CPU's on hand was a huge plus. After I got the first 1680 V2 I pulled the 4960X out of the X79 Sabertooth for it then scored another X79 Sabertooth for $135 to put the 4960X in. The second X79 Sabertooth had been on Ebay for months listed with non-functioning onboard audio. That didn't matter to me because I have a stash of Asus Xonar D2X audio cards. I made a lowball offer and the buyer took it. I made the $150 offer on the second 1680 V2 and the seller accepted. That left me with the 4960X to sell I mentioned above. The horse trading is part of the game for me but I doubt I'll be playing again for the foreseeable future at this point. I've liquidated or used nearly all of my once huge parts inventory and that makes my wife very happy. She still asks why I need 8 PC's but accepts my "Because I do" answer. Thankfully she's not demanding I clear all of my band & recording studio gear out of the dining room, living room and sunroom as often as she used to.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> In my case already having everything but the CPU's on hand was a huge plus.


That's where it becomes a decent deal at current prices, when you already have the supporting equipment.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 7, 2020)

Seen the 1660 v2 brand new sealed going for €720 on ebay that insane


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Seen the 1660 v2 brand new sealed going for €720 on ebay that insane


It really is for a 9 year old CPU.


----------



## andrecody (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello, I own a Biostar Tpower X58 motherboard and would like to upgrade beyond its specifications! Would this device support the Intel Xeon X5690 processor and ECC server memories? Is there any test already performed? I would like to know what are the configurations that I can perform so that this device provides its maximum capacity?
Thank you in advance.
With the best lengths. 
Andrew


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey there, welcome to TPU and the Xeon Club!


andrecody said:


> Hello, I own a Biostar Tpower X58 motherboard and would like to upgrade beyond its specifications! Would this device support the Intel Xeon X5690 processor and ECC server memories? Is there any test already performed? I would like to know what are the configurations that I can perform so that this device provides its maximum capacity?
> Thank you in advance.
> With the best lengths.
> Andrew


Do you have a model number for the board in question? Biostar made a few X58 boards and it will help to know which one we are talking about.

However, as general rule, as long as you have the latest bios revision for your board, it should have the microcode for the X5600 series of Xeon CPU's. As for ECC memory, that's a bit trickier a question to answer and will depend on the board configuration.

EDIT; Is it this one?








						Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboa
					

Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboard amd,



					www.biostar.com.tw


----------



## Gdublu (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone have experience with gigabyte. Guerilla x58? Can't find much info on the killer line other then release hype.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2020)

Gdublu said:


> Anyone have experience with gigabyte. Guerilla x58? Can't find much info on the killer line other then release hype.


What would you like to know?


----------



## Edwired (Jun 10, 2020)

Can you find any model number or name on the motherboard and we try and help you out.

Is this the motherboard








						G1.Guerrilla (rev. 1.0) Overview | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Here the list of supported cpu on that board








						G1.Guerrilla (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Anyone noticed the cinebench have a new update as it r21.207 and i saw the r20 have updated to R20.0.6
@lexluthermiester





						Cinebench - FileCroco
					

Not sure how your CPU is performing? You can easily test its performance with Cinebench. This benchmarking application will put your CPU through a variety […]




					www.filecroco.com
				











						Cinebench
					

Cinebench is the perfect tool to compare CPU and graphics performance across various systems and platforms




					www.techspot.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Cinebench - Filecroco  Cinebench is known as an excellent tool for evaluating the performances of CPU and video card for your computer. It is a real-world cross platform […]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potential update? But it might be a fake too. The file name says Cinema4D which is R21. Wondering if there's a mix up?



			https://www.maxon.net/en-us/support/downloads/#collapse-74657
		

Maxon's own site still lists R20.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 10, 2020)

Must be some sort of mistake as it reporting as cinebench when it cinema 4d

Just wondering about voltages and timings are these good
The cpu speed is 4.25ghz with turbo enabled with the ram at 1700mhz
Front Side Bus Properties  
Bus Type    Intel QPI
Real Clock    170 MHz
Effective Clock    170 MHz
QPI Clock    3060 MHz
Memory Bus Properties  
Bus Type    Triple DDR3 SDRAM
Bus Width    192-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio    5:1
Real Clock    850 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock    1700 MHz
Bandwidth    40800 MB/s

BIOS Settings (ATK)  
CPU PLL    1.800 V
CPU Voltage    1.29375 V
ICH PCIE    1.500 V
ICH    1.200 V
IOH PCIE    1.500 V
IOH    1.300 V
QPI/DRAM Core Volt    1.33750 V
CHA CTRL    0.500 X
CHA DATA    0.500 X
CHB CTRL    0.500 X
CHB DATA    0.500 X
CHC CTRL    0.500 X
CHC DATA    0.500 X
BCLK Frequency    170.00 MHz
DRAM Bus Voltage    1.64V

Memory Timings  
CAS Latency (CL)    10T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)    10T
RAS Precharge (tRP)    10T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)    28T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)    110T
Command Rate (CR)    2T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)    7T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)    12T
Read To Read Delay (tRTR)    Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 6T, Different DIMM: 7T
Read To Write Delay (tRTW)    Same Rank: 11T, Different Rank: 11T, Different DIMM: 11T
Write To Read Delay (tWTR)    6T, Same Rank: 18T, Different Rank: 5T, Different DIMM: 5T
Write To Write Delay (tWTW)    Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 7T, Different DIMM: 7T
Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP)    6T

Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP)    24T
Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW)    34T
Write CAS Latency (tWCL)    8T
CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE)    4T
Refresh Period (tREF)    6112T
Round Trip Latency (tRTL)    67T
Burst Length (BL)    8

These are copied from aida64
Is there any way to reduce timings and/or voltages let me know
*@lexluthermiester
@Zyll Goliath
@Mr.Scott*


----------



## Gdublu (Jun 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What would you like to know?


Just wondering how far stable I will be able to push the 8phase vrm compared to the assassins 16 phase. I have opportunity to pick up the assassin and wondering if it is worth it before I complete the build.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

Gdublu said:


> Just wondering how far stable I will be able to push the 8phase vrm compared to the assassins 16 phase. I have opportunity to pick up the assassin and wondering if it is worth it before I complete the build.


Go for it. 8Phase power is solid and will provide the performance you need.



Edwired said:


> These are copied from aida64
> Is there any way to reduce timings and/or voltages let me know


It depends on the RAM, but as a general rule, if you want to tighten up the timings and keep the voltage low, you need to drop the clock. For example, 1600mhz would likely render 9-9-9-27-96. 1333 would likely render 7-7-7-21-84.


----------



## Gdublu (Jun 11, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Can you find any model number or name on the motherboard and we try and help you out.
> 
> Is this the motherboard
> 
> ...





Edwired said:


> Can you find any model number or name on the motherboard and we try and help you out.
> 
> Is this the motherboard
> 
> ...





Edwired said:


> Can you find any model number or name on the motherboard and we try and help you out.
> 
> Is this the motherboard
> 
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

Gdublu said:


> Yes thats it. I have W3680 and X5675 to try in it.


You'll be fine. As long as you update the BIOS to at least F2 ( https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/G1Guerrilla-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios ), that board will support either of those CPU's. I would recommend the W3680 as it's unlocked and will make for an easy multiplier based OC. You should be able to get 4ghz out of it easily.


----------



## Gdublu (Jun 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll be fine. As long as you update the BIOS to at least F2 ( https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/G1Guerrilla-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios ), that board will support either of those CPU's. I would recommend the W3680 as it's unlocked and will make for an easy multiplier based OC. You should be able to get 4ghz out of it easily.


Appearently the o.c. button on the I/O panel will clock it to 4 so I might not have to do much of anything. We will see as Im hoping for closer to 4.5 to keep up with my sons on their ryzen 5 3600 builds.  Im using 3x4 vengence 1600 blue so hoping to be able to boost those as well. The board just arrived and It is immaculate. Is this board rare?


----------



## johnspack (Jun 11, 2020)

Heh,  I think you guys drove up 1680 prices!  I paid 120us for mine over a year ago on ebay.  Mine seems to suck on the silicon lottery though,  4.2 max at under 1.35v.  1.45 doesn't seem to get me much
more.  Oh well.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Go for it. 8Phase power is solid and will provide the performance you need.
> 
> 
> It depends on the RAM, but as a general rule, if you want to tighten up the timings and keep the voltage low, you need to drop the clock. For example, 1600mhz would likely render 9-9-9-27-96. 1333 would likely render 7-7-7-21-84.


I was looking to get abit more speed out of the ram to keep up with the CPU as one of the ram timings if it go above one click the whole system locks up can't remember which one. As for the 96 and 84 trfc the ram I have does 88 trfc but had to loosen it to 110 trfc due to having 6x 2gb


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

Gdublu said:


> Appearently the o.c. button on the I/O panel will clock it to 4 so I might not have to do much of anything. We will see as Im hoping for closer to 4.5 to keep up with my sons on their ryzen 5 3600 builds. Im using 3x4 vengence 1600 blue so hoping to be able to boost those as well.


4.5ghz is really pushing the limits of what that silicon can do. If you can get 4.3ghz or 4.4ghz, call it good and be happy!


Gdublu said:


> Is this board rare?


I wouldn't call it rare. Uncommon? Sure, but not rare.



johnspack said:


> 4.2 max at under 1.35v.


That's still a damn decent OC for that CPU.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 11, 2020)

So I'm slowly working my way to toward 4.25ghz with turbo enabled technically it running 3.91ghz was able to boot and do things before trying r20 it makes the window disappear so it must be vcore hungry. So far the chip I got seem to do well below 1.3v for about 4.20ghz which is pretty good


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 11, 2020)

The next not so cheap xeon, but the top cpu for the socket and this is the cheapest 12 core cpu i think.
Xeon E5-2697v2 102 Usd
Huhananzhi x79-4m 49 usd
2x4gb ecc reg ram from trash (just for testing) and matrox vga for testing
Cooler is gamma archer 8 usd



I am buying xeons from ebay and mobos from aliexpress, and is sell to the local budget gamers.
Anyone know what is Opt. mean in the cpu name?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> The next not so cheap xeon, but the top cpu for the socket and this is the cheapest 12 core cpu i think.
> Xeon E5-2697v2 102 Usd
> Huhananzhi x79-4m 49 usd
> 2x4gb ecc reg ram from trash (just for testing) and matrox vga for testing
> ...


That's GREAT price for 2697 V2 is it ES or normal version?I wish I can find one of those here.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Anyone know what is Opt. mean in the cpu name?


Option maybe?


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 11, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That's GREAT price for 2697 V2 is it ES or normal version?I wish I can find one of those here.....


Normal


https://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-Int...83.l10137.c10&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
I always buy all damaged, not working cpu-s because all of them are works*. This cpu pins was dirty, and gets bsod if turbo enabled. I clean them and it is works fine, stable.
If a cpu lost some SMD capacitor most of them are works fine. But if not, there are smd solder stations and a few donor cpus for the repair.
* the only not work cpu for me was a very early ES E5-2695v3 and one E5-4620. So it is like 90%-of them are works
* UPDATE the not working E5-4620 is alive!!! (after a lot of alcohol cleaning) but one memory channel damaged. But it cost me 3.5usd so not a big deal.  I know that alcohol solves almost all problems!
Next:
Not a xeon but i have a very old damaged unreleased Extreme edition 9x3 series cpu that works. I bought as a Xeon 5043. Very high multipiler, only 533 fsb. 2 core and HT!



OC-ed to 4.2ghz, but the mobo died....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## johnspack (Jun 12, 2020)

Stupid thing,  all this time....  thought my 1680 was locked to 4.2,  and then found out my offset was UNdervolting it.  Never saw that before.  Jumped to 4.4,  and I think it may have 4.5 in it!
Just ran a battery of stability tests.  Wish I had done this before.








						Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 4498.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[9468fm] Validated Dump by WIN8BLACK (2020-06-13 00:42:15) - MB: Asus P9X79 PRO - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 14, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Anyone know what is Opt. mean in the cpu name?




I've had a look all over the web and can't find anything referring to [opt.] - I wonder if it means [opt]imized or something?


----------



## Edwired (Jun 14, 2020)

Must be
*Intel® Optane™ Memory*
as  that the only thing that came to my mind


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 15, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Must be
> *Intel® Optane™ Memory*
> as  that the only thing that came to my mind


I found something. It was an optional cpu for the mac pro! So it is possible it was from a mac pro.
I sold it very fast, average profit.

The next xeon that i ordered is two E5-2643v2 ES for 120 usd (60 usd each)
It is an interesting xeon, high clock, high cache, good for gaming.
Early ES, dont have any markings, no sspec.

Performace is like the i7-4960X but lower clock speed, bigger cache.
It is between xeon E5-1660v2 - 1680v2 but it can work in dual socket, so they can be a ryzen killer if two working together. But i only have 2011-3 in dual socket.


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 15, 2020)

johnspack said:


> Stupid thing,  all this time....  thought my 1680 was locked to 4.2,  and then found out my offset was UNdervolting it.  Never saw that before.  Jumped to 4.4,  and I think it may have 4.5 in it!
> Just ran a battery of stability tests.  Wish I had done this before.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That's a LOW temp for a 1680!! I need to get my hands on one of those. Still sleuthing the interwebs for a good deal!

Are we allowed to advertise sales of hardware here?? I only ask because I found one heck of a deal on an Asus Rampage IV Mobo and want to offload a perfectly fine P9x79 Deluxe (blue and silver colored) and would like to offer it to this group first!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 15, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> Are we allowed to advertise sales of hardware here?? I only ask because I found one heck of a deal on an Asus Rampage IV Mobo and want to offload a perfectly fine P9x79 Deluxe (blue and silver colored) and would like to offer it to this group first!


This is the PLACE
dont forget to read da Rules before posting








						Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum
					

Use this forum to buy/sell/trade items. No advertising of links. User to user only. No commercial posts.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 17, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> This is the PLACE
> dont forget to read da Rules before posting
> 
> 
> ...



Can I tag us Xeon peeps in it?? lol


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2020)

Nothing worse when troubleshooting starts on the server


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Jun 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Nothing worse when troubleshooting starts on the server
> View attachment 159454




It went down - HARD XD

On a side note, does anyone here have personal experience with Xeon E7 servers?


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2020)

HAHAHA im sure some one in here knows something


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 19, 2020)

TopHatProductions115 said:


> It went down - HARD XD
> 
> On a side note, does anyone here have personal experience with Xeon E7 servers?


I think there only rack server motherboards support the E7 series. No desktop verisons. Even chinese didnt make any mobo that supports E7 cpu-s! And that is a big thing!
s1567 is the old E7 Westmere
s2011-1 is the newer E7 but not compatible with the s2011-0 or the 2011-3 because they use different pinout. And use a little different chipset.


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm currently trying to source a ProLiant DL580 G7, but pricing is tough on eBay. I have most of the other components that I need, but all the sellers will only sell complete systems. Many of the listings are over 400 USD for the lowest spec, and they aren't usually willing to make any alterations to lower price (ie., by removing parts that I already purchased myself). I understand that they need to make a buck, but I may end up killing a major project if this keeps up  I've been planning this server project for over a year now.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2020)

TopHatProductions115 said:


> I'm currently trying to source a ProLiant DL580 G7, but pricing is tough on eBay. I have most of the other components that I need, but all the sellers will only sell complete systems. Many of the listings are over 400 USD for the lowest spec, and they aren't usually willing to make any alterations to lower price (ie., by removing parts that I already purchased myself). I understand that they need to make a buck, but I may end up killing a major project if this keeps up  I've been planning this server project for over a year now.


Tried computer resellers, recyclers?
Perhaps an E-waste station?


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Jun 19, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Tried computer resellers, recyclers?
> Perhaps an E-waste station?




I live in an area where there are very few Recyclers and E-waste stations (at least those that will actually let me get/buy anything from them).

In regards to resellers, that includes Server Monkey, cp*group, and the likes, right? Pricing for those were more stable. I'd just have to hold off on the final purchase for another year possibly, depending on price.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2020)

What is it that your looking for? List out of what you have and dont have


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Jun 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What is it that your looking for? List out of what you have and dont have



Here's what I have in inventory so far (listed HP parts only, aside from CPU and RAM):

4x Intel Xeon E7-8870's (10c/20t each)
16x4GB (64GB) DDR3-1333 PC3-10600R ECC
1x HP 591199-001 (SPI Riser Board)
1x HP 591196-001 (PCIe Riser/System Board)
1x HP 505908-001 570501-002 (1GB FBWC)
1x HP 468001-001 (Quad-port 1Gbps NIC)
2x HP 438203-001 498152-001 (1200W PSUs)

I know that the following parts are still available for me to purchase:

1x HP 591197-001 583367-001 (CPU+Memory Board/Drawer) [50-75 USD/pc] *
4x HP 591198-001 (Memory Cartridge Moards) [12-15 USD/pc]
4x HP 591207-001 (CPU Heatsinks) [7 USD/pc]
4x HP 591208-001 (92mm Fans) [10 USD/pc]
1x HP Proliant DL580 G7 Chassis [varies] *

At this rate, I might just buy everything but the * items and just wait a few more months. I could also start saving up again for another big purchasing round in 2 months, and hope prices have improved by then. When I first started this, everything was way cheaper than it is now.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2020)

TopHatProductions115 said:


> Here's what I have in inventory so far (listed HP parts only, aside from CPU and RAM):
> 
> 4x Intel Xeon E7-8870's (10c/20t each)
> 16x4GB (64GB) DDR3-1333 PC3-10600R ECC
> ...











						HP ProLiant DL580 G7 Processor Memory Board 583367-001 591197-001 | eBay
					

HP ProLiant DL580 G7 Processor Memory Board 583367-001 591197-001 | Computers/Tablets & Networking, Enterprise Networking, Servers, Server Components | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				



Less than €100 depending on location








						HP ProLiant DL580 DL980 G7 Heatsink 570259-001 591207-001   X Qty 4 | eBay
					

HP ProLiant DL580 DL980 G7 Heatsink 570259-001 591207-001   X Qty 4 | Computers/Tablets & Networking, Computer Components & Parts, Fans, Heatsinks & Cooling | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				



This has 4 for that price about €25 depends on postage varies on location








						Lot of 4 - Delta HP ProLiant DL585 Fans 584562-001 591208-001 PFC0912DE | eBay
					

Lot of 4 - Delta HP ProLiant DL585 Fans 584562-001 591208-001 PFC0912DE | Computers/Tablets & Networking, Computer Components & Parts, Fans, Heat Sinks & Cooling | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				








						LOT OF 4 HP 591198 001 8 SLOT MEMORY CARRIER FOR DL580 G7 SERVERS 617524 001 | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for LOT OF 4 HP 591198 001 8 SLOT MEMORY CARRIER FOR DL580 G7 SERVERS 617524 001. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ie
				



Located in USA some where


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Jun 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> HP ProLiant DL580 G7 Processor Memory Board 583367-001 591197-001 | eBay
> 
> 
> HP ProLiant DL580 G7 Processor Memory Board 583367-001 591197-001 | Computers/Tablets & Networking, Enterprise Networking, Servers, Server Components | eBay!
> ...



Sorry to rain on the parade, but EUR tends to be worth more than USD nowadays. The part in the listing is close to 90 USD before taxes and shipping


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2020)

I know i wish the import tax never existed it outrage for prices.
But if ya have to bite the bullet it the only way
@*TopHatProductions115*
Look at the above links i put in for you


----------



## DooM3 (Jun 21, 2020)

I hope one day someone, with more experience than me (I assure you that I am not an expert) on the LGA 1366 platform will decide to properly test a w3680 combined with ddr3L and share his experience


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 21, 2020)

DooM3 said:


> I hope one day someone, with more experience than me (I assure you that I am not an expert) on the LGA 1366 platform will decide to properly test a w3680 combined with ddr3L and share his experience



Try to get the uncore up to around 3600 mhz. That will help with better stable fps in games as in less potential frame drops, higher score in some benchmark and a more responsive system.

I have the I7 version of your xeon W3680 or I7 980x. So know it's possible to get uncore to 3600, off cause there are changes that your chip can go that high. But it is worth a try at least.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Tomgang (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> View attachment 159715



Well it's a xeon thread. But is that overclock on your I7 980 really fully stable at 4.6 ghz at only 1.37 volts and uncore/ulck at 4 ghz? 

If it is you really have a golden cpu then. I would really like to see a cinebench r15/r20 score of your overclock.

To a comparison my I7 980x needs 1.43 volt vcore just to do 4 4 ghz and uncore/ulck above 3600 mhz needs to high voltage for safe 24/7 use. I have had my cpu at 4.75 ghz and uncore at4 ghz, but voltage needed for that can not be considered safe. Vcore whas 1.55 volts and uncore needed 1.45 volts while max recommended for uncore is 1.35 volts.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2020)

Recon-UK said:


> Where i got my idea to go Westmere from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhh this was a fun  time.


----------



## DooM3 (Jun 21, 2020)

It is not possible to keep the 4.6 stable with the Corsair H50, for the 4.4 it has no problem.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Well it's a xeon thread. But is that overclock on your I7 980 really fully stable at 4.6 ghz at only 1.37 volts and uncore/ulck at 4 ghz?
> 
> If it is you really have a golden cpu then. I would really like to see a cinebench r15/r20 score of your overclock.
> 
> To a comparison my I7 980x needs 1.43 volt vcore just to do 4 4 ghz and uncore/ulck above 3600 mhz needs to high voltage for safe 24/7 use. I have had my cpu at 4.75 ghz and uncore at4 ghz, but voltage needed for that can not be considered safe. Vcore whas 1.55 volts and uncore needed 1.45 volts while max recommended for uncore is 1.35 volts.


It was just a comparison for the W3680 owner. I know it's a Xeon thread.
That 980 is benchmark stable @ 4.6
Who knows if it's 24/7 stable. That's not what I do with it.
I'll see if I have a R15 score still hanging around.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2020)

DooM3 said:


> It is not possible to keep the 4.6 stable with the Corsair H50, for the 4.4 it has no problem.


Is the h50 in push/pull set up and ya have to try cinebench r20 to test for stability as r15 is not enough in my experience


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 21, 2020)

DooM3 said:


> It is not possible to keep the 4.6 stable with the Corsair H50, for the 4.4 it has no problem.



Yeah at 4.4 Ghz and above, these cpu´s needs some beefy cooling. all throw i just use a good old big lump of an aircooler (Noctua NH-D14 for my overclock) to cool my I7 980X.
Your CB R15 scores are right where i would exspect them to be. I have similar scores at 4.4 GHz.



Mr.Scott said:


> It was just a comparison for the W3680 owner. I know it's a Xeon thread.
> That 980 is benchmark stable @ 4.6
> Who knows if it's 24/7 stable. That's not what I do with it.
> I'll see if I have a R15 score still hanging around.



Ah i see. Would still like some CR R15 score to compare to.

Here is what my system scores at 4.4 GHz and 4.75 GHz.

CB R15/R20













Just as an ekstra bonus. Benchmark of basemark, 3Dmark firestrike/timespy.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2020)

Heres my cinebench scores
These were benched with turbo enabled


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> View attachment 159715


Interesting BCLK speed. I usually try 201mhz. It's all good though.



Tomgang said:


> Well it's a xeon thread. But is that overclock on your I7 980 really fully stable at 4.6 ghz at only 1.37 volts and uncore/ulck at 4 ghz?
> 
> If it is you really have a golden cpu then. I would really like to see a cinebench r15/r20 score of your overclock.
> 
> To a comparison my I7 980x needs 1.43 volt vcore just to do 4 4 ghz and uncore/ulck above 3600 mhz needs to high voltage for safe 24/7 use. I have had my cpu at 4.75 ghz and uncore at4 ghz, but voltage needed for that can not be considered safe. Vcore whas 1.55 volts and uncore needed 1.45 volts while max recommended for uncore is 1.35 volts.


Silicon lottery in Scotty's favor. It happens.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Interesting BCLK speed. I usually try 201mhz. It's all good though.
> 
> 
> Silicon lottery in Scotty's favor. It happens.


It was a quick blast at 200 mhz. I didn't spend any time on it yet. Think I only ran a couple benchs total and put it away.
Knew it was a keeper at that point. I'll get back to it for sure. Runs were only on a True 140. Needs to meet the chiller yet.


----------



## DooM3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Is the h50 in push/pull set up and ya have to try cinebench r20 to test for stability as r15 is not enough in my experience



It is not my habit to test the stability of the machine with R15 and R20 in any case attached R20 test always 4.4Ghz


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2020)

Well i only mentioned it as at certain clocks on my system it always pass r15 but not r20 that when i have to check which settings needs adjusting in order to get the r20 stable and go from there as it depends on the limiting factor on certain cpu, ram and motherboard 
I always double stress my system to ensure maximum stability once in awhile that to make sure it can maintain it overclock for long term


----------



## DooM3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah at 4.4 Ghz and above, these cpu´s needs some beefy cooling. all throw i just use a good old big lump of an aircooler (Noctua NH-D14 for my overclock) to cool my I7 980X.
> Your CB R15 scores are right where i would exspect them to be. I have similar scores at 4.4 GHz.


I agree, in addition to my car, equipped with noctua fans and sound-absorbing panels and devoted to silence. For tests above 4.4 ghz I have to open the case panel and disable the fan control for minimum stability


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Heres my cinebench scores
> These were benched with turbo enabled


Am I missing something, where's your scores?
They should be highlighted in the list in orange, or at least showing at the top for Single Core and Multi-Core.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Am I missing something, where's your scores?
> They should be highlighted in the list in orange, or at least showing at the top for Single Core and Multi-Core.


I dont do single core scores as i listed it as the xeon x5675 as i managed to get that high for my personal best
Here the edited version
As im currently running 4.20ghz that turbo enabled @ 1.264v it technically running 3.86ghz without the turbo mode


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> View attachment 159715





Mr.Scott said:


> It was a quick blast at 200 mhz. I didn't spend any time on it yet. Think I only ran a couple benchs total and put it away.
> Knew it was a keeper at that point. I'll get back to it for sure. Runs were only on a True 140. Needs to meet the chiller yet.


Since my EVGA E760 and E762 boards are revision 1, I can't use Xeon's in them unless I do a physical mod on the board and whilst I'd love to get a Xeon in them, the 980/990's are my only way of getting a 6 core in there.  Something I aim to do at some point along with everything else!  
@Mr.Scott I might need some help there I think  

Still the rest of my X58 kit will have 6 core Xeon's in at some point..  I think it's the only way to go for them    That said, some of the X79/X99 boards I have, I'd love to get some high core count Xeon's in just because..  Sadly I'd have to go retail versions as if I used them, they'd need to be rock solid for the WCG crunching and I read that since the ES/QS versions can have 'things' missing from them, I'd prefer not to get errors in the work units, which would be a complete waste of time for me...    Ah time will tell


----------



## Edwired (Jun 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Since my EVGA E760 and E762 boards are revision 1, I can't use Xeon's in them unless I do a physical mod on the board and whilst I'd love to get a Xeon in them, the 980/990's are my only way of getting a 6 core in there.  Something I aim to do at some point along with everything else!
> @Mr.Scott I might need some help there I think
> 
> Still the rest of my X58 kit will have 6 core Xeon's in at some point..  I think it's the only way to go for them   That said, some of the X79/X99 boards I have, I'd love to get some high core count Xeon's in just because.. Sadly I'd have to go retail versions as if I used them, they'd need to be rock solid for the WCG crunching and I read that since the ES/QS versions can have 'things' missing from them, I'd prefer not to get errors in the work units, which would be a complete waste of time for me... Ah time will tell


According to this link it stated it can use xeon mod





						X58 Classified E760-A1 rev 1.0 Westmere-EP QPI Mod guide request - EVGA Forums
					

Hi, I have the X58 Classified E760-A1 rev 1.0 and would like to perform the QPI Mod, I am having trouble locating any guides around on what i need to desolder/re-solder etc. there are plenty about for the E-758, but that has a different layout. I know it's a bit of an old board, but i...



					forums.evga.com


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> According to this link it stated it can use xeon mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a look   I don't mind grabbing the 980 etc. if it means I won't have to physically touch the board   They all work and I'd like to keep them that way!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 22, 2020)

It dawned on me* @phill *you may not know or known this of the pencil mod* on motherboard *a pencil, preferably 4H or 4B or 2B to create a track from the two points needed to make the xeon chip work.
As it reversible no soldering is needed so it may give ya some hope if ya want to try out the xeon on your preferred evga motherboard


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> It dawned on me* @phill *you may not know or known this of the pencil mod* on motherboard *a pencil, preferably 4H or 4B or 2B to create a track from the two points needed to make the xeon chip work.
> As it reversible no soldering is needed so it may give ya some hope if ya want to try out the xeon on your preferred evga motherboard


I'm ok with buying the 980X if I'm honest.  Any mod to either of the EVGA boards I have I'd rather avoid.  It would have been nicer if they had included this in the original revisions but meh   I didn't think at the time and just carried on with the X58 in stead of upgrading to Z77 and X79 when they arrived lol 

But still, it makes the X58 and Xeon thread more nice to take part in


----------



## Edwired (Jun 22, 2020)

Cool to know


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 23, 2020)

Not a bad OC on my second E5 1680 V2 considering it was running 1.3 core volts. Sooner or later I'll have the time to play with it again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Not a bad OC on my second E5 1680 V2 considering it was running 1.3 core volts. Sooner or later I'll have the time to play with it again.      View attachment 159895


Very nice!


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 23, 2020)

After a lot of good deals lets talk about a bad things.
I have this Asus Z10PA-D8 motherboard, one of my frends have the same motherboard from the same seller, and that mobo killed 4 xeons so he send it back.
But my mobo handles the 2678v3 very well and works fine, but i decided to upgrade. I bought a few damaged xeons 2690v3, 2697v3. I have a lot of damaged before and almost all worked well. I want a dual 2697v3 rig, more cores more freq (bios modded to all core turbo hack). And i want to sell the 2690v3 and the two 2678v3 for profit so the upgrade will totaly free


So i put the 2690v3 in it, nothing happened, 00 error code. Ok thats not a problem one not working not a big deal. 50 USD lost
Next is 2697v3 55 usd, big bang and smoke puff. Mobo damaged, one thread on the right side of the mobo damaged. That is a disaster!!! I put back the 2678v3 in it, and its boots!!! Prime stable, but the mobo fried and works?? How??? Ok i put the next 2697v3, nothing, just 00 on the diag, i put back the 2678v3 and worked..
So the summ of this: 3 dead xeons 160 usd lost, and a strange mobo that fried but works flawlessly. How can i upgrade this thing to not kill any high wattage xeons? I think i cant...My PSU is brand new Superflower platinum 750w, so its enough for two of the cpus.
The funny thing is i make gaming machines with chinese no name mobos and damaged cpus, noname psu-s, used rams..., all of them are works overclocked. The brand mobo, brand psu, brand etc killed the xeons and half fried.
I think that the mobo was aged and have weakened vrm for the 130-145w cpus, that is why burned. One of the 2697v3 are smelling like smoke. I will try them in a chinese mobo.
So i keep the dual 2678v3, if i want to upgrade i must buy another dual mobo, that is cost too much. But i will buy chinese, no more brand used mobo.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 26, 2020)

Two 12 USD cpu. Xeon E5-2620v3 dual, all core turbo hack. The ram is stock, cpu not undervolted so possible tdp limit kicks is. Needs some optimization.

Performace is like one 2673v3. But the funny part is the two cpu cost the same as one ram module.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 26, 2020)

Fairly tight in there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Fairly tight in there


I think it looks alright. Good cable management, good component layout, good amount of space for airflow.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 27, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Two 12 USD cpu. Xeon E5-2620v3 dual, all core turbo hack. The ram is stock, cpu not undervolted so possible tdp limit kicks is. Needs some optimization.
> View attachment 160303View attachment 160304View attachment 160305View attachment 160307
> Performace is like one 2673v3. But the funny part is the two cpu cost the same as one ram module.



Man, I'm kind of annoyed at myself that I didn't get an Asus Cerberus GTX 1070 Ti.  In 2018 I literally had one in the checkout to buy online but I refreshed the page and the price had jumped up by US$20.  I swear that this particular online retailer had set up their listed prices to automatically adjust according to the website traffic so they could maximise profits.  Screw that.  So I dumped it and got a GTX 1060 6GB from another company.  Still a good card but not a monster like the 1070.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2020)

I know the feeling some retainers or sellers see same gpu else where and set the price according to that then tomorrow  it will jump depending on currencies exchange if buying from another country


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 28, 2020)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Asus REIV Motherboards?? 

I recently scored one for a heckuva deal and I have a few questions on the board. Mainly focusing on the DDR3 modules/config. 

Looking at the Asus data sheet 99% of the memory modules listed in the qualified vendor list all have "(xmp)" listed at the end of the part numbers. My questions are:

1: Does this mean that the board only supports "XMP ready" memory modules? (I have some on the way)

2: Does anyone know if there is a way to get "non-xmp ready" memory modules to work on this motherboard??

I ask because I cannot get the PC to POST and the board is getting hung up on an error showing a problem with memory initialization.

I will be posting these questions on the Asus ROG forum but I feel like I'll get "judged less" here


----------



## Edwired (Jun 28, 2020)

Check for bent pins inside of the socket that would explain it not seeing the memory and do you know what CPU is used on the motherboard?


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 28, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Check for bent pins inside of the socket that would explain it not seeing the memory and do you know what CPU is used on the motherboard?


I am using a Xeon 1650 V2 which is a supported model in the MOBO documentation.


----------



## sanchom (Jun 28, 2020)

Very small server
					

Intel Xeon, 128 Gb DDR4 ECC, Optane 905P, Samsung 512 Gb SSD, 128 Gb Supermicro




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> 1: Does this mean that the board only supports "XMP ready" memory modules? (I have some on the way)


No, it'll support standard ram modules as well. All boards do.


SlamHammer said:


> 2: Does anyone know if there is a way to get "non-xmp ready" memory modules to work on this motherboard??


The memory issue you're having is not XMP related.


SlamHammer said:


> I ask because I cannot get the PC to POST and the board is getting hung up on an error showing a problem with memory initialization.


Pictures would be very helpful. However, based on what you said already, you either have ram that is incompatible with that board or the ram has a fault. Have you tried one stick at a time to see if the system will boot on at least one stick(yes that will work)? Also, have you tried clearing the CMOS?


----------



## SlamHammer (Jun 29, 2020)

So embarrassingly enough, it was CMOS/BIOS related....

So with  some of the x79 boards Asus offered a way to flash and upgrade the BIOS via USB.

Well @lexluthermiester turns out if you don't name the file correctly the board won't take it! The laptop I was using had the checkbox for "Hide file extensions for known file types" selected in the Folder and search options. Where as my PC I generally have that turned off so I can see file extensions. So while I was thinking I was naming the BIOS file correctly (R4E.CAP) I was naming it R4E.CAP.CAP!!!!!! 

I swear sometimes I am my own worst enemy!

EDIT:

@lexluthermiester  After doing some light digging I have come to realization that XMP has nothing to do with directly effecting RAM performance/compatibility. Its just a CMOS like feature on the RAM module with pre-loaded profiles for the memory settings when manually tweaking RAM settings!

The more you know!


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> So embarrassingly enough, it was CMOS/BIOS related....
> 
> So with  some of the x79 boards Asus offered a way to flash and upgrade the BIOS via USB.
> 
> ...


The xmp is usually good if it matches the cpu like the retail samples and some times it don't work out for some cpu depending on multi and vcore like example on my pc is Xeon x5765, Asus p6x58d-e and corsair 1600mhz can't think of the model name. If I selected the xmp profile 1 it causes my pc to do no post symtom while everything is set auto. But I have to use aida64 to find the overall xmp timings and manually enter each one until it matches. Sometimes it may show a few clicks below of the actual timings between bios and aida64


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 2, 2020)

Es 2643v2 all core turbo is 3.8ghz. Chinese matx x79 6 phase pwm is not enugh for this cpu.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Es 2643v2 all core turbo is 3.8ghz. Chinese matx x79 6 phase pwm is not enugh for this cpu.
> View attachment 160863View attachment 160864View attachment 160865View attachment 160866


3.8ghz isn't too bad. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## SlamHammer (Jul 3, 2020)

So has anyone else noticed that XTU is having a hard time launching for Xeons in Win 10 lately? (Win10 pro 1909)

I was going to ask in the Intel forums but after searching a few threads I've noticed the standard "XTU is no supported on Xeon processors" responses.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 3, 2020)

Same here i noticed that too


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 3, 2020)

29 usd xeon e5-4650 130w tdp 2.9ghz 8 core turbo.


Not much warmer than e5-4640 95w that i also have but faster clocks.  So i think the real tdp is lower than 130w. Or it has the same tdp on turbo mode. I like these 46xx series, cheap and works allmost all x79 mobo.


----------



## SlamHammer (Jul 3, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Same here i noticed that too



For anyone who is curious or is experiencing issues, I have gotten XTU to reinstall and reliably launch by installing version 6.5.1.371 from Softpedia *HERE.* 

I am not sure what the issue is and I did see some XTU unhandled exception errors in event viewer referencing a .NET Framework error with versions newer than 6.5.1.371.

Just wanted to post what I found in hopes of helping out some of you out there who may be having the same problems. 

Do we think the Ivy/Ivy-E Xeons will fall out of love with XTU in future versions?? -_-


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jul 8, 2020)

2.66GHz Harpertown for peanuts with free postage. I picked up four of them. At this price they're practically giving them away.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> 2.66GHz Harpertown for peanuts with free postage. I picked up four of them. At this price they're practically giving them away.
> 
> View attachment 161546


Going to mod them to 775 and OC?


----------



## SlamHammer (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone here feel comfortable enough to take a CPU/OPT FAN connector question?? 

I've been unable to find a SOLID answer but I wanted to ask for my peace of mind so to speak. So my current cooling setup is a 240mm dual fan AIO radiator mounted to the top of my case.

- The pump for the cooler/CPU is connected to the CPU_FAN1 3-pin connector.
- BOTH FANS are connected to the motherboard by way of a 2 > 1 connector (a reverse splitter if you will) and into the 3-PIN CPU_OPT connector.

So after reading what I typed and fixing the plethora of typos. I'm thinking CPU_OPT means something along the lines of CPU_OnboardPumpThermal or something to that affect. Which leads me to believe that I may have in fact connected them completely backwards?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 9, 2020)

It means CPU Optional. It's a secondary CPU fan header. The correct connection for the pump is the main CPU fan header. I run my cooler fans direct off Molex or SATA power connectors most of the time. Some of the fans I use suck too much power to run off a motherboard 2 or 3 pin header.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2020)

SlamHammer said:


> Anyone here feel comfortable enough to take a CPU/OPT FAN connector question??
> 
> I've been unable to find a SOLID answer but I wanted to ask for my peace of mind so to speak. So my current cooling setup is a 240mm dual fan AIO radiator mounted to the top of my case.
> 
> ...


OPT for optional.
Either connector can be used for cpu or pump.
Radiator fans should be connected to Chassis fan pins.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jul 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Going to mod them to 775 and OC?



Yeah, I'd imagine it won't be hard to get a +1GHz overclock out of them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Yeah, I'd imagine it won't be hard to get a +1GHz overclock out of them.


It depends. Silicon lottery will be a factor. But you ordered 4 of them so chances are good you'll get at least one that will OC very well.


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone here own a DL580 or DL980 G7? If so, I could use some maintenance/power management pointers...


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 10, 2020)

Next chinese X99-Plus motherboard. DDR3+DDR4 support, dual channel.


And on aliexpress there is 2669v3 cpu for 72 usd, a good price for 12 core 3.1ghz. It is the same as 2670v3 but can support ddr3. All core hack possible, because it is 6F2 stepping! 
https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-2669v3.html


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> Next chinese X99-Plus motherboard. DDR3+DDR4 support, dual channel.


Bizarre!! But hey, if it works, bonus round!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Toothless (Jul 12, 2020)

Joining my dual 2680v2 rig is now my dual x5680 friend! Gotta find some real coolers for it but I'll post pictures once she gets all prettied up.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jul 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It depends. Silicon lottery will be a factor. But you ordered 4 of them so chances are good you'll get at least one that will OC very well.



Turns out they're good chips, I tested two of them and they both did 3.66GHz at 1.325V out of the box.
It's a huge difference going from the E5420 to the E5430, the E5420 wouldn't even entertain getting into Windows at 3.6GHz and 1.400V.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2020)

You pumping alot of vcore on E5420 and it still wont post windows @ 1.40. Is there cpu gtl in your bios to set them standard if possible


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 20, 2020)

Another v3 xeon, the 2643v3 for my dual rig. I sold the 2678v3. For games the low core count but high clock xeons are better. So i decided to build a dual 2643v3. Per core l3 cache is bigger. I only have one, i will buy another.
Single cpu unlocked turbo 3.7ghz all core, one stick ram, no undervolt, chinese 6 phase vrm test mobo:






Very high turbo tdp limit, 270w, the 2678v3 has only 240w. It is much hotter almost like a destop i7. Undervolt recomended but just for cooling not for tdp limit.
Cpu sold as not working, damaged (missing one cap) 65 usd. Tested, quad channel works, prime stable but very hot.


----------



## uco73 (Jul 21, 2020)

Single Xeon but I love him.


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 4, 2020)

The current cheapest 2011-3 xeon that support DDR3 and DDR4
E5-2669v3 it was 80 usd form aliexpress.
All core turbo hacked to 3.1ghz. TDP is 120w stock
It is like a 2670v3 but supports less memory (256gb not 768gb)
It is not an ES! 6F2h final stepping so it is like a QS.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 4, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> E5-2669v3 it was 80 usd form aliexpress.



That's crazy, how did you find one, last time I checked they were still a good couple of hundreds.


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 4, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> That's crazy, how did you find one, last time I checked they were still a good couple of hundreds.


It is 89 Usd now:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32869889998.html
but you can buy the 2678v3 for the same price
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33002946609.html
and the 2649v3 is cheaper 75 usd (but only 10C 20T)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32848156533.html


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 4, 2020)

I thought it was this chip : https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...-processor-e5-2699-v3-45m-cache-2-30-ghz.html


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 4, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I thought it was this chip : https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...-processor-e5-2699-v3-45m-cache-2-30-ghz.html


It is not a good cpu for the price. (still 500-600 usd) With all core hack it is not working 18 core 3.6ghz even with undervoltage.  2697v3 is better, only 14 core but works at full 3.6ghz.
For games higher clock is better, that is why i have 2643v3 (damaged but stable 68 usd ebay) .
Best price/performace ratio is the 2620v3 3.2ghz 6C/12T but it is only 20-25 usd, multicore performace is like i7 4770 but much cooler.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> (damaged but stable 68 usd ebay)


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Edwired (Aug 5, 2020)

Clearly a semi broken cpu if it missing caps or damaged cores then again it may well be the motherboard not using the full features of the cpu


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's wrong with it?






Most of these caps dont needed for stable working . Their purpose is to "smooth" the supply voltage. The brown one are the caps (decoupling capacitor), the blue are resistors.
I have a lot of these damaged cpu-s 9 out of 10 works fine and prime95 stable. The not working ones are not booting or have damaged imc (not all channels work).


----------



## Edwired (Aug 5, 2020)

Jeez that small must be poor handling that would cause that to fall off or sometime from packaging it into a bubble wrap i remember working in a computer shop when i was upgrading the internet cafe computers the boss ordered 10 cpu and out of 5 of them ended up with broken caps like above due to the seller stacking them together without protecting the caps that didnt go well at all like non booting or ran really hot on stock oem boards that was about €1100 worth of cpu but lucky enough the seller had a few more left to replace the broken cpus


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Jeez that small must be poor handling that would cause that to fall off or sometime from packaging it into a bubble wrap i remember working in a computer shop when i was upgrading the internet cafe computers the boss ordered 10 cpu and out of 5 of them ended up with broken caps like above due to the seller stacking them together without protecting the caps that didnt go well at all like non booting or ran really hot on stock oem boards that was about €1100 worth of cpu but lucky enough the seller had a few more left to replace the broken cpus


I had one 4790K of which has more than half of the caps are broken off. (delided with a vise and a hammer) it overclocks like shit. 4.5ghz max all core but worked.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 5, 2020)

You could have gotten away lucky there but ouch


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 8, 2020)

Next xeon v3 from ebay is the 2623v3.
Not the best performance/cost ratio, it was 28 usd. The 2620v3 have lower price and better multicore performance (6c/12t 3.2ghz)
This is only 4C/8T but 3.5ghz 105w, and much hotter than the 2620v3.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2020)

Anyone have suggestions for air coolers for x5680s? The current ones do get by but later on I do want something beefier and I'm partial to putting D15s on.

Edit: might get that cooler master 240mm AIO.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Anyone have suggestions for air coolers for x5680s?


I have found that the CM Hyper212 works well.


Toothless said:


> I'm partial to putting D15s on.


That would be overkill unless you plan on some extreme OCing.


Toothless said:


> Edit: might get that cooler master 240mm AIO.


Also overkill unless you extreme OC.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 12, 2020)

Is it dual or single cpu set up you thinking of air cooling

CM Hyper212 evo is a better choice had one work really good on cooling as it have direct heatpipes stacked together than spaced out on other heatsinks


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have found that the CM Hyper212 works well.
> 
> That would be overkill unless you plan on some extreme OCing.
> 
> Also overkill unless you extreme OC.


I'd like to get 4ghz on them but right now I can't get past 3.75ghz since I'm so thermally limited. The coolers I have on there perform about as well as 212s. 



Edwired said:


> Is it dual or single cpu set up you thinking of air cooling
> 
> CM Hyper212 evo is a better choice had one work really good on cooling as it have direct heatpipes stacked together than spaced out on other heatsinks


Dual. It's the SR-2 build in my sig.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 12, 2020)

What about undervolting the cpus and go higher on clocks with turbo enabled


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 12, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I'd like to get 4ghz on them but right now I can't get past 3.75ghz since I'm so thermally limited. The coolers I have on there perform about as well as 212s.
> 
> 
> Dual. It's the SR-2 build in my sig.


The coolers you're using are ok. To get any better, you need to go up to 120mm coolers. 4 heatpipes is ok, obviously more would be better.
I'm running a pair of these with good CFM Scythe fans and I have no problem with cooling.








						XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler - Newegg.com
					

Buy XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler LGA1150 Haswell Compatible with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> The coolers you're using are ok. To get any better, you need to go up to 120mm coolers. 4 heatpipes is ok, obviously more would be better.
> I'm running a pair of these with good CFM Scythe fans and I have no problem with cooling.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to switch out with my other Xeon to see if the 212s do any better. My issue is, well.






And I have mine with two fans in push/pull. I'm thinking I have to go big with how hungry these x5680s are.


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey @Toothless 

I'm running a single loop, 360mm rad and with a 7970 in the loop as well here's what I'm getting on what I can only imagine was a warm day with my two X5650's...



 

And then I found a cool day.... lol









I've nothing special in the loop, just a pair of EK Supremacy blocks and some cheap 120mm fans, that aren't really turned up much I think at the time..  (Screen shots are from 2018...) 

I believe everything is still hooked up and I've been very bad and not drained the loop, but if you need me to do some testing I will try to do so    I have some X5675's in there now, so a little faster   I know it's a power hungry beast!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> Hey @Toothless
> 
> I'm running a single loop, 360mm rad and with a 7970 in the loop as well here's what I'm getting on what I can only imagine was a warm day with my two X5650's...
> 
> ...


I do have the water blocks and everything for this thing, I've just never done custom water before and I'd hate to kill this thing from ignorance by me. I like getting an air can and just clearing the heatsink real quick. If this second stimulus actually comes out I want two big tower coolers for sure.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 13, 2020)

Your cooling is very good Phill.
My air loads out under 60c and I think that's ok.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Your cooling is very good Phill.
> My air loads out under 60c and I think that's ok.


I think I was lucky @Mr.Scott  

Here's a couple build pics I took when I rebuilt the setup, it was a mess when I had it, I hoped I'd done it justice !  
A quick before....





And after...









A wattage pic just for fun 

 

And one I find funny...





And the two together...

  

Anyways, apologies kind of off track there...  But as you can see, it's nothing impressive but it does work fine    When testing the loop I tend to get everything out the case, and just test it in place, but with the board being so big and such, I just tested it in place.  I tend to run the pump from another PSU rather than the one for the system the loop is for just in case.  So far I've never had a leak.  But the one time I had a leak was with a X48 Rampage Extreme and a GTX 580 at the time, the water poured out from the CPU block barb, all down the board and over the GPU..  Whilst it was running.  Water in the slot, down to the bottom of the board, it was a mess.
However, just running distilled water in there, it just carried on going!  So after drying it out a bit and putting back together, it worked fine and did do from then on...  Was rather strange !!  Found that one of the barbs was somehow loose but never any issues after  

If there's anything we can do to help with putting a custom loop together, you'll never go back to air cooling   (Well, unless it suits! )


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2020)

That is just f'n sexy @phill


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> I believe everything is still hooked up and I've been very bad and not drained the loop, but if you need me to do some testing I will try to do so  I have some X5675's in there now, so a little faster  I know it's a power hungry beast!


What do your temps change to when you apply an OC(which is what Toothless is aiming for)?


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Well depending on the overclock obviously and voltages used, I don't believe I've seen over 60C under a load temp with them clocked to like 4GHz or so..  The X5650's I had weren't the best overclockers but I've honestly not even tried the X5675's....  I'd like to hope that they would hit 4GHz without too much hassle to be honest...  

If I can ever get a chance to use the PC and actually get too it, I'll do some testing for you


----------



## Edwired (Aug 13, 2020)

It easy enough for x5675 to hit 4.2ghz with turbo mode enabled (3.86ghz without turbo mode) at a lower vcore


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 13, 2020)

Pair of x5675's  I do 4.3 all cores @ 1.3v, and load temps stay 60c give or take a degree.


----------



## uco73 (Aug 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What do your temps change to when you apply an OC(which is what Toothless is aiming for)?


Why  to OC xeon? No need for that.


----------



## king of swag187 (Aug 13, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Why  to OC xeon? No need for that.


Look if youre not going to comment something useful or even close to having a ounce of intelligence just dont next time


----------



## Edwired (Aug 13, 2020)

I have mine at 1.264v @ 4.20ghz turbo enabled should be capable to lower the vcore depending on silicon quality and batch


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Why  to OC xeon? No need for that.


Why ask me? Toothless is the one inquiring above...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 14, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Why  to OC xeon? No need for that.


Because they're unlocked and I can? They're my chips and I do as I please? Who are you to say if there is a need or not if you don't know my needs.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't mind the negative comments people there's no need to start a riot at this time of the hour


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm not sure of the reasoning but guys lets keep things civil   It's hardware after all, it doesn't want to see us fighting   

Besides, personally I'm not sure there's anything I own that's not overclocked/tweaked on the CPU in some way!    After all we are all enthusiasts


----------



## uco73 (Aug 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why ask me? Toothless is the one inquiring above...


I didn't ask you. I asked in general. Sorry.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2020)

uco73 said:


> I didn't ask you. I asked in general. Sorry.


No worries. It's all good.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 14, 2020)

I got a pair of 5687's few weeks ago. These are great chips. I kinda like them more than the 5675's.

Slightly less threads but higher clocks. 

I paid $40 for them on ebay. Great value.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2020)

natr0n said:


> I got a pair of 5687's few weeks ago. These are great chips. I kinda like them more than the 5675's.
> 
> Slightly less threads but higher clocks.
> 
> I paid $40 for them on ebay. Great value.


But you're using them together, yes? That is similar to having an 8core CPU, which is damn good.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> But you're using them together, yes? That is similar to having an 8core CPU, which is damn good.



Yes together. I dont know if I should leave HT on. I know I can save a bit of power/electric with it off. With the 5675's I always ran them with HT off for daily stuff.

I need to get a power/watt meter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2020)

natr0n said:


> Yes together. I dont know if I should leave HT on. I know I can save a bit of power/electric with it off. With the 5675's I always ran them with HT off for daily stuff.
> 
> I need to get a power/watt meter.


That depends. If you need the extra performance, turn it on. However, if you're not generally using programs that utilize HT effectively, leave it off. The power draw is a not as bad as it's made out to be, but to know for sure, you need to test for yourself with a killawatt.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depends. If you need the extra performance, turn it on. However, if you're not generally using programs that utilize HT effectively, leave it off. The power draw is a not a bad as it's made out to be, but to know for sure, you need to test for yourself with a killawatt.


Mmmmmmm.......... you may be surprised. My SR-2 with 2 5675's @ 4.3 pulls almost 700w running Cinebench and GPUPI for CPU at the same time. And that's with only a workstation vid card. A high end gaming card would pull more for sure.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> My SR-2 with 2 5675's @ 4.3 pulls almost 700w


True, but that's 6core parts running at 4.3ghz(a very high OC which requires a ton of extra voltage/power). @natr0n is running 4 core(65w) parts at stock clocks(unless I missed the oc somewhere). That power usage is going minimal in comparison and the difference between HT on vs off will likewise be minimal. Would you not agree?


----------



## Edwired (Aug 14, 2020)

I have to get a power meter some day soon to see what my system is pulling at full tilt


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have to get a power meter some day soon to see what my system is pulling at full tilt


If you're in the states, you can get one for between $10 to $15 at a hardware store.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you're in the states, you can get one for between $10 to $15 at a hardware store.


A very kind TPU'er gifted me a full kill-a-watt power strip and it's been used daily ever since.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you're in the states, you can get one for between $10 to $15 at a hardware store.


Im in Ireland so only place i can get them is either in Ireland if any is available or England is a second chioce. Worst case is china as a last resort

Found one here it €29.95








						UK Plug Energy Usage Power Monitor Meter - GorillaSpoke for Free P&P to EU & UK | eBay
					

UK Plug Energy Usage Power Monitor Meter - GorillaSpoke for Free P&P to EU & UK | Business, Office & Industrial, Test, Measurement & Inspection, Test Meters & Detectors | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				




Dont know if it any good or how accurate it is


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Im in Ireland so only place i can get them is either in Ireland if any is available or England is a second chioce. Worst case is china as a last resort
> 
> Found one here it €29.95
> 
> ...


It's looking identical to what I have but god damn 30 Euro's???  Please don't spend that...  Try this one and see if they'll send you one or three for the money of one (found same model, a bit cheaper here)..... Jesus they can charge anything!! 



Mr.Scott said:


> Mmmmmmm.......... you may be surprised. My SR-2 with 2 5675's @ 4.3 pulls almost 700w running Cinebench and GPUPI for CPU at the same time. And that's with only a workstation vid card. A high end gaming card would pull more for sure.


I think I tried LinX as well with mine and it was scary what the SR-2 could pull when overclocked..  No wonder it needed so many power connections on the motherboard!! 

My pic above was just with stock clocks..  I don't think the extra performance/heat/electric usage would be worth the speed I'd get when crunching


----------



## Edwired (Aug 15, 2020)

phill said:


> It's looking identical to what I have but god damn 30 Euro's???  Please don't spend that...  Try this one and see if they'll send you one or three for the money of one..... Jesus they can charge anything!!
> 
> 
> I think I tried LinX as well with mine and it was scary what the SR-2 could pull when overclocked..  No wonder it needed so many power connections on the motherboard!!
> ...


I checked that link they dont post to Ireland which is disappointing. I know it mental for the cost of it to be honest

I sent them a message about the cost of posting to Ireland. Funny thing it said it located in England but the business in China


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, but that's 6core parts running at 4.3ghz(a very high OC which requires a ton of extra voltage/power). @natr0n is running 4 core(65w) parts at stock clocks(unless I missed the oc somewhere). That power usage is going minimal in comparison and the difference between HT on vs off will likewise be minimal. Would you not agree?


I do agree. He will not pull anywheres near what I am. 
My bad for the apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> I do agree. He will not pull anywheres near what I am.
> My bad for the apples to oranges comparison.


No worries. I mean to be fair, he could get close if those two Xeons were pushed as far as or further than yours, depending on his setup.



Edwired said:


> Im in Ireland so only place i can get them is either in Ireland if any is available or England is a second chioce. Worst case is china as a last resort
> 
> Found one here it €29.95
> 
> ...


That's a fair price for where you're at. And they do tend to be calibrated accurately.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 15, 2020)

I got the message back from the seller he said he don't post to ireland which is disappointing on his business site


----------



## MythologicalZA (Aug 17, 2020)

My sr2 rig from when I was still using it, pretty cool machine all things considered
5690s, gtx 970, hcp 1000w and some random hynix ecc I got with it,all in a 900d


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I checked that link they dont post to Ireland which is disappointing. I know it mental for the cost of it to be honest
> 
> I sent them a message about the cost of posting to Ireland. Funny thing it said it located in England but the business in China


I'd message and ask, there's no way I'd pay triple the costs for something if there's a chance someone would post it over to you.  I've very much doubt it would even be that much, heck I could buy one for you and ship it to you myself if that was the case!!   Let me know if you'd like via a PM or something, I'm going to order a few anyways


----------



## cobaltcosmic (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi all, just wanted to say hi before I jumped off into reading this thread and the Dell Owners thread.  Long story short, all of my Xeon systems are Dell Rack systems.  I'll post more in the Dell forum for anyone interested!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 19, 2020)

Am I allowed up in here with my old E3v2, or is that considered too new / peasantry for this HEDT sanctuary?   

Not a lot of fun to be had with its locked multiplier either, but I was thinking of fooling around with the BCLK. It's got a fair bit of nostalgic value; I recently reclaimed it after 6 years as an office PC for my mum. It was my first build and the first chip I had ever gone out and bought.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 19, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Am I allowed up in here with my old E3v2, or is that considered too new / peasantry for this HEDT sanctuary?
> 
> Not a lot of fun to be had with its locked multiplier either, but I was thinking of fooling around with the BCLK. It's got a fair bit of nostalgic value; I recently reclaimed it after 6 years as an office PC for my mum. It was my first build and the first chip I had ever gone out and bought.


No worries you are more then welcome in here with yours E3v2!!!Feel free to post some pictures,tests,benchmark results......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Am I allowed up in here with my old E3v2, or is that considered too new / peasantry for this HEDT sanctuary?





Zyll Goliath said:


> No worries you are more then welcome in here with yours E3v2!!!Feel free to post some pictures,tests,benchmark results......


Exactly!

All Xeon owners, past and present are welcome! Carry on good citizen! No worries at all!


----------



## Edwired (Aug 20, 2020)

Decided to mess around with the x5675 and gotten a better score in cinebench r20 with adjustment made to the ram timing




I'm just wondering is there a list of possible xeon/I7 on either r15/r20 cinebench

Found it
Cinebench r20





						Cinebench R20 (Multi-Core) CPU benchmark list
					

Cinebench R20 (Multi-Core) CPU benchmark list




					www.cpu-monkey.com
				




Cinebench r15





						Cinebench R15 (Multi-Core) CPU benchmark list
					

Cinebench R15 (Multi-Core) CPU benchmark list




					www.cpu-monkey.com
				




Jeez it look like x5675 with the current overclock is smack in the middle between


 

  Intel Core i7-8809G
4x 3.10 GHz (4.20 GHz) HT                         
2,095
 

  

  Intel Core i7-6700K
4x 4.00 GHz (4.20 GHz) HT                         
2,059


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 21, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I'm just wondering is there a list of possible xeon/I7 on either r15/r20 cinebench








						Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
					

HWBOT is a site dedicated to overclocking. We promote overclocking achievements and competitions for professionals as well as enthousiasts with rankings and a huge hardware database.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
> 
> 
> HWBOT is a site dedicated to overclocking. We promote overclocking achievements and competitions for professionals as well as enthousiasts with rankings and a huge hardware database.
> ...


Is there the r20 list as the site is confusing me as looking to compare above


----------



## uco73 (Aug 21, 2020)

Xeon, Xeon and Xeon only.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 21, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Xeon, Xeon and Xeon only.


Nah. If you go down the list past 20 you start to see some I7 980's show up.



Edwired said:


> Is there the r20 list as the site is confusing me as looking to compare above








						Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
					

HWBOT is a site dedicated to overclocking. We promote overclocking achievements and competitions for professionals as well as enthousiasts with rankings and a huge hardware database.




					hwbot.org


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nah. If you go down the list past 20 you start to see some I7 980's show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can always search by CPU and then narrow it down by which test you'd like to use and then what type of cooling and so on...  It should look something like this when you get there.... Or like this should you get to R15 or R20 here   I hope that helps


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks for the links guys it just what i wanted it look like I'm wedged between SpartaLegionOC = 2150 and Grant Grey = 2083. Don't know if marks is cb related if it is not too shabby for the r20 score i achieved


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2020)

So uhhhh......I successfully booted my Ivy Bridge E3 once on the testbench and that was it. Installed Windows on a small SSD I had lying around, set everything up, and grabbed a screenshot after running a quick bench in CPU-Z and CB R20. Like, 365/1800 and 1350 points. No idea why I had set all-core 35x previously, but whatever.

Fuck me for not remembering to move said screenshot to the Windows USB, because it never booted Windows again. I can get into BIOS, but as Windows is starting up the spinner animation always freezes a few seconds in, and proceeds to abruptly shut down after about 10 seconds of freezing. Does this every single time, even when Windows tries to use Startup Repair, same thing happens.

Everything was working just fine a few weeks ago when it was last working, so not sure exactly what's going on except "hardware ded".

I did clear CMOS but doesn't seem to be the problem since I can get into BIOS just fine. Well, looks like this is the end of the line   at least I got a picture.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2020)

Did you check if sata is in ahci mode and try again as if you installed windows in ide or raid mode it would throw a fit during windows booting process. Then again check for dodgy looking pins in the socket that would cause that issue or worst case motherboard decided to call it a day


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Did you check if sata is in ahci mode and try again as if you installed windows in ide or raid mode it would throw a fit during windows booting process. Then again check for dodgy looking pins in the socket that would cause that issue or worst case motherboard decided to call it a day



Fortunately the CPU hasn't been out of its socket since the day it went in   I never RAID anything so everything's permanently on AHCI. Getting Crimson drivers instead of the Windows Update Catalyst drivers seemed to help a bit, but it still does it sometimes.


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2020)

Gotta love hardware issues haven't you??  Normally this would happen to me being dog tired and trying to find out what is gone on..  

Had it with a CPU cooler that was resting on the top of a CPU, when I put a little force on to it, it crashed the machine..  Needless to say at 2am, I had just managed to get it up and working but always when I'm off to bed when I touch something and I have to fix it   or do I mean get it back working...  

Note to self, don't touch stuff when it works!! Even more so when it's time to go to bed!!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 21, 2020)

phill said:


> Gotta love hardware issues haven't you??  Normally this would happen to me being dog tired and trying to find out what is gone on..
> 
> Had it with a CPU cooler that was resting on the top of a CPU, when I put a little force on to it, it crashed the machine..  Needless to say at 2am, I had just managed to get it up and working but always when I'm off to bed when I touch something and I have to fix it   or do I mean get it back working...
> 
> Note to self, don't touch stuff when it works!! Even more so when it's time to go to bed!!


And the real irony is no matter how much we get annoyed by those things we also feel great pleasure when we solve them...it's kinda vicious circle of tech....


----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Fortunately the CPU hasn't been out of its socket since the day it went in   I never RAID anything so everything's permanently on AHCI. Getting Crimson drivers instead of the Windows Update Catalyst drivers seemed to help a bit, but it still does it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 166217
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with the Asus p6x58d-e where the system won't post due to overtighten cpu heatsink mounting mechanism bracket. As soon I loosen up the four corner screws and retested it again it posted like nothing happened. So give it try. Or possible dodgy amd driver driver that made the operating system unbootable as that can be possible cause



Zyll Goliath said:


> And the real irony is no matter how much we get annoyed by those things we also feel great pleasure when we solve them...it's kinda vicious circle of tech....


Yeah I know that feeling been in that situation before when I be thinking it could be one thing but can't see it as it staring at me. To me it reminds me of wack-a-mole game in a arcade place


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Edwired (Aug 21, 2020)

He said his memory ddr4 degraded in one of the set up he have the ddr4 at 2166 and 3400 that a big difference in 1866 but the timings are tighen might be the reason of unstable but not degraded. Could be thinking wrong myself


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 25, 2020)

cheap 14 core  (was under 100 usd)  ES 2695v3. Only 2.5ghz all core. All core unlock sadly not working, stepping is not 6F2.
less cpu queen point than the hacked 2669v3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> cheap 14 core  (was under 100 usd)  ES 2695v3. Only 2.5ghz all core. All core unlock sadly not working, stepping is not 6F2.
> less cpu queen point than the hacked 2669v3
> View attachment 166673
> View attachment 166670View attachment 166671View attachment 166672


With that being an engineering sample, the voltage tolerences are higher than retail samples. You could very likely bump that voltage up by 0.15v to 0.2v without worry and get higher clocks from it. Perhaps as much as 3ghz all-core.


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> With that being an engineering sample, the voltage tolerences are higher than retail samples. You could very likely bump that voltage up by 0.15v to 0.2v without worry and get higher clocks from it. Perhaps as much as 3ghz all-core.


voltage up? there are some voltage offset in the bios, i will try it. But up? not down?
All of mine not ES v3-s are undervoltaged for better/longer turbo boost. The 2678v3  not bosting on stock voltage just 3.1-3.2ghz, but with -50mv/-50mv (vcore/uncore) it goes up to 3.3ghz.
My test mobo bios is FFS driver hack integrated -50mv/-50mv default setting. But only for the F2 stepping xeons, not for the earlier F1.
The 2695v3 ES the 4-14c turbo is just 2.5ghz. The high tdp limit is high and that is good but it never reached, because the low turbo multi.
I think the turbo works the following way:
if the cpu cool, and the tdp limit not reached the cpu boost to max possible all core boost when all core is on heavy load
with the all core hack the all core multipler are increased but there is still a tdp limit, that is why undervoltage needed.
(hack also increases uncore and some thing that i dont know what is)
example dual 2620v3 EFI driver unlock, the bios FFS driver works the same way


adaptive mode voltage offsets?
inegrated vr (voltage regulator maybe?) faults and efficiency mode?


next side project for 2011v1 cpus
Another cheap chinese "x79-Turbo v6.0" 2011-v1 motherboard. Of course its not x79 chipset.
It uses B85 (haswell) chipset, but its not matter because it uses dmi to communicate with the cpu. So from sandy bridge to 9.gen i series all chipset can work with all cpus. So it is possible to a 9.gen cpu works with an old sandy bridge south bridge or vice versa.

Dual channel only. M2 sata, 3x16x pcie 3.0. usb3, sata3...
I will test is later.

Update , yes haswell chipset, ivy bridge cpu.
Nvme supported, m2 not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, you'd need to set the voltage offset. Cooling for a CPU like that one is very important. As long as you can keep the temps down, the CPU will handle the extra voltage and will likely get you to a higher stable all-core OC.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 26, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> voltage up? there are some voltage offset in the bios, i will try it. But up? not down?
> All of mine not ES v3-s are undervoltaged for better/longer turbo boost. The 2678v3  not bosting on stock voltage just 3.1-3.2ghz, but with -50mv/-50mv (vcore/uncore) it goes up to 3.3ghz.
> My test mobo bios is FFS driver hack integrated -50mv/-50mv default setting. But only for the F2 stepping xeons, not for the earlier F1.
> The 2695v3 ES the 4-14c turbo is just 2.5ghz. The high tdp limit is high and that is good but it never reached, because the low turbo multi.
> ...


What does the bios layout look like take a few pictures of it as I'm curious to know


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 26, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What does the bios layout look like take a few pictures of it as I'm curious to know


youtube
This is the stock stupid bios x79 turbo v6.0. But i mod it soon. (Ram timing and multi overclock, voltage offset...)
the stock bios is x79ha00c like x79h mobo. Only 4mb bios size.
test rig:


----------



## uco73 (Aug 26, 2020)

If you want to OC xeon CPU, here is solution how to overclock without BIOS or any program. Just open CMD as administrator and type
"powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb6"(without quotes). After that press ENTER and now is enabled Ultimate Performance power plan in control panel. Choose it and your Xeon is overclocked about 10-15%


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 27, 2020)

uco73 said:


> If you want to OC xeon CPU, here is solution how to overclock without BIOS or any program. Just open CMD as administrator and type
> "powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb6"(without quotes). After that press ENTER and now is enabled Ultimate Performance power plan in control panel. Choose it and your Xeon is overclocked about 10-15%
> 
> View attachment 166787
> ...


Well....I am srry I hate to be the one.....but this will not OC your CPU and most likely you will gain almost nothing with those power savings changes at best you could possibly reduce some "lags"and increase cpu response time and this only in case IF you didn't turn off C-states in your bios settings and you didn't configure your power options in win but for those people who already turned of c-states and all possible power savings features,well.... they will not see any improvements at all....


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Im in Ireland so only place i can get them is either in Ireland if any is available or England is a second chioce. Worst case is china as a last resort
> 
> Found one here it €29.95
> 
> ...


@Edwired I'll drop you a PM 

I've just managed to grab a nice 14C 28T Xeon from our good member @HammerON so whenever I get it through from my mate in the US (as its going there first) I'll report back with some tests and such   I'm Not sure if it can be overclocked as such as it's a V3 model, but it should be good fun to play around with and I'm wondering what the heck to do with it


----------



## Edwired (Aug 27, 2020)

phill said:


> @Edwired I'll drop you a PM
> 
> I've just managed to grab a nice 14C 28T Xeon from our good member @HammerON so whenever I get it through from my mate in the US (as its going there first) I'll report back with some tests and such  I'm Not sure if it can be overclocked as such as it's a V3 model, but it should be good fun to play around with and I'm wondering what the heck to do with it


Turn that 14c 28t into next gen emulation station


----------



## Techninja (Aug 29, 2020)

He guys,

Not many will be interested in this but it took me a long freaking while to find, although to be honest I cant take credit for finding it someone else helped me out. For those that need it it's the x58 eclipse sli bios that supports x56xx overclocking the 1g2 bios. someone found it for me here: https://forum-de.msi.com/index.php/topic,87203.340.html (need login to download). Hope it helps someone out because I have seen multiple people through the years on forums searching for it. So by doing this I hope the next person will find it more easily.

greats



masterdeejay said:


> This is the stock stupid bios x79 turbo v6.0. But i mod it soon. (Ram timing and multi overclock, voltage offset...)
> the stock bios is x79ha00c like x79h mobo. Only 4mb bios size.



I think most of these boards have (as far as i have seen) a set power limit that keeps them back from going past +/-4GHz, Have you been able to disable such a limit and how does the vrm cope with the increased power? Or is that not what you are trying to accomplish?


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 30, 2020)

Techninja said:


> He guys,
> 
> Not many will be interested in this but it took me a long freaking while to find, although to be honest I cant take credit for finding it someone else helped me out. For those that need it it's the x58 eclipse sli bios that supports x56xx overclocking the 1g2 bios. someone found it for me here: https://forum-de.msi.com/index.php/topic,87203.340.html (need login to download). Hope it helps someone out because I have seen multiple people through the years on forums searching for it. So by doing this I hope the next person will find it more easily.
> 
> ...


All 2011 xeons have locked max limit. (Exept unlocked multi xeons)
I can override the long and the short turbo tdp limit in chinese boards. But the cpu max tdp is locked. Example: 4650 have 200w limit, 2643v3 have 270w limit, 2697v2 is only 200w (very weak turbo for 12 core 3ghz+ Ivy)

There are no information on intel website for the max limits only the tdp and that is useless.  Even cpuworld dont have any infos about the max limits. This max limits also limits the overall performance in turbo mode. But some limit is needed to not burn the internal vrm out.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 31, 2020)

I bought Samsung C24F396FHU 24' monitor to replace the broken Samsung S24E510C which suffered either led strip or mainboard which had the symtom of screen flickering and shutting off. It only cost me €95 + €22.50 for postage


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 1, 2020)

Dual 2643v3 testing. The mobo vrm cant handle the full load. (EDP current warning)
If i undervolt a little -50mv to -70mv the benchmark scores a little bit better (ram write lower, cache speed is better). But still not working on full speed only 3.6ghz all core and not 3.7ghz. Just a few cores turbo to 3.7ghz, most of the cores stay at 3.6ghz.

My mobo is damaged, one vrm phase is burned out on the first socket (it is a testing mobo for cpus and a bad 2697v3 almost killed it), and one small smd is broken between the two sockets (slipped screwdriver). So it is possible the lost vrm part cause the problem. Prime95 stable, and the vrm-s is not very hot.
But for average gaming it is fine, because i think none of the games use the 12C/24T. So it is not needed to have full all core 3.7ghz.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

Guys I'm after a penny for your thoughts....

One of my close friends is rather poorly, I'm trying to do something nice for him as he's locked in at home and can't go anywhere but to hospital so I'd like to try and donate him a PC that I can use my spare parts from and get him something a little special..  Something that's a little me in there for him...  I mean by that, completely daft and stupid basically  

I'm having a bit of a dilemma with what CPU to put in the rig for him..  I've got a X79 board, so I'm aiming for at least USB 3, as he's never had anything above USB 2..  And I'm looking for a CPU that has a decent amount of cores, that pretty quick and will do pretty much anything he needs..  As he's no gamer I don't believe that full on clock speed would be required, so the low/mid 3.0GHz ish area, I think would be more than enough.  It's a shame that I can't give him an X99 board, but I don't have the DDR4 spare   So I'm kinda looking around these sorts of CPUs...

Xeon E5-2650 v2 8C 16T 95w
Xeon E5 2658 V2 10C 20T 95w 
Xeon E5-2660 v2 10C 20T 95w

My question to you, is which would you put in the rig??  I'll be using a Gigabyte X79 UD3 (I think!) board..  I'm looking at water cooling the CPU and a GPU which has a full block on it..  As I don't happen to have a spare high core count CPU, I'm looking to try and buy one as cheaply but quickly as possible...  I also have to remember or find out, if normal DDR3 will work with the Xeon (I'm pretty sure it would??) as I've got some server DDR3, but I'm not sure if it would work with the board...  It didn't with my MSI X99 Gaming Titanium sadly...  

A penny for your thoughts guys


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 4, 2020)

I have 2650 V2 and it's working great,I did a bit bclk OC so it's working 3,4Ghz on all cores........2658 V2 or 2660 V2 have more cores but they are slower(base&boost clock) I personally avoid those but thats because I do gaming sometimes that was my reason why otherwise they are perfectly fine for anything else.....


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 5, 2020)

phill said:


> Xeon E5-2650 v2 8C 16T 95w
> Xeon E5 2658 V2 10C 20T 95w
> Xeon E5-2660 v2 10C 20T 95w
> 
> ...


E5-2650V2 and normal Udimms work fine together.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 5, 2020)

phill said:


> Guys I'm after a penny for your thoughts....
> 
> One of my close friends is rather poorly, I'm trying to do something nice for him as he's locked in at home and can't go anywhere but to hospital so I'd like to try and donate him a PC that I can use my spare parts from and get him something a little special..  Something that's a little me in there for him...  I mean by that, completely daft and stupid basically
> 
> ...


Depends on the use case. My 2680v2's will go to 3.1 all cores or 3.4 on a few. I won't do any intense gaming on them but for multi threaded or multitask stuff it's great. As others have said yeah the 2650v2 would work however look at the 2678wv2 (I think that's what it's called, or 2687wv2) for best of both worlds.

EDIT: 2687w V2. 4ghz boost on 8c/16t. Just gotta keep it cool with the 150tdp.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 7, 2020)

Can I join in a club with this personal collection?

List is from "asteroids@home":


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 7, 2020)

KLiKzg said:


> Can I join in a club with this personal collection?
> 
> List is from "asteroids@home":


As long as you have any of the Xeon's cpu's you are more then welcome in here....dobro nam dosao


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 8, 2020)

Huananzhi X99-TF Motherboard Review (Easily the BEST $100 Mobo on Aliexpress!)








https://xeon-e5450.ru/socket-2011-3/huananzhi-gaming-x99-tf/
best price/perfomance motherboard for the 2011v3 Xeons!
but i think the vrm needs better heatsink not two little fans, the bios can be better but there a lot of modded bios for the board.
The second best on my list is the X99Z V102 budget motherboard and the next is X99Z V500 and these two uses the modded TF bios.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 8, 2020)

Does anybody happen to know if the plastic LGA 2011 socket cover is the same as one for a 2011-3? I've found three for a 2011 so far but can't find any of the two I have for a 2011-3 and I need one for a 2011-3 mobo. Never let your wife move things without telling you first.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 9, 2020)

I found the socket cover and have an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 on the way. It appears the E5-2678V3 gives the best bang for the buck ($84 on Ebay at the moment). Any thoughts?


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 10, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I found the socket cover and have an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 on the way. It appears the E5-2678V3 gives the best bang for the buck ($84 on Ebay at the moment). Any thoughts?


That is the best yes. 3.3ghz all core turbo if you use the all core bios hack.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I found the socket cover and have an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 on the way. It appears the E5-2678V3 gives the best bang for the buck ($84 on Ebay at the moment). Any thoughts?





masterdeejay said:


> That is the best yes. 3.3ghz all core turbo if you use the all core bios hack.


It's better to use a Xeon E5-2667v3 with that board. 8core CPU that has a higher stock clocks & higher potential OC.


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's better to use a Xeon E5-2667v3 with that board. 8core CPU that has a higher stock clocks & higher potential OC.


And where can you buy under 84 usd?


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm going to be using this one for A/V production work. I want the extra cores, I already have a 4.7Ghz 5960X in X99 and two 4.7Ghz 1680 V2's in X79. 12 cores for less than $85 sounds great but now I'm looking at 14 core E5-2683 V3's. Slower clock speed (less heat to get rid of) but two more cores to do work. Things begin to get a rapidly more expensive on Ebay after the E5-2683 V3 as the core count increases. There are several 2683 V3's in the "best offer" category and from past experience sooner or later somebody will take a lowball offer within $20-25 of a 12 core 2678 V3. 
With the BIOS mod 3.1 Ghz is possible on all cores. That's fresh territory for me but doesn't look extremely complicated. 12-14 cores @3 Ghz or so for slightly more than $100 sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 11, 2020)

I think it gone mad lately with cpu and gpu prices like example








						NEW Asus ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 2080 TI Graphics Cards 11GB GDDR6 RTX2080TI | eBay
					

NEW Asus ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 2080 TI Graphics Cards 11GB GDDR6 RTX2080TI | Computers/Tablets & Networking, Computer Components & Parts, Graphics/Video Cards | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				




Who in the right mind to buy that for that price it insane it daylight robbery


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2020)

masterdeejay said:


> And where can you buy under 84 usd?


Oh wow! Good point. Hadn't checked prices.. and DAMN! They were cheaper not to long ago..


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 16, 2020)

I scored a 14 core E5 1683 V3 for $99 off Ebay yesterday afternoon and already have it in my possession. The RAM is due tomorrow and mobo Saturday.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 19, 2020)

Just scored a replacement Intel DP35DP board for my trusty Xeon for $20.

But the Intel board & it's cap just wouldn't give up...can you imagine it still works?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2020)

KLiKzg said:


> But the Intel board & it's cap just wouldn't give up...can you imagine it still works?


That is fairly amazing. I'd recap it though if you intend to keep and use it.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is fairly amazing. I'd recap it though if you intend to keep and use it.


Old board is scheduled for recap.

Replacement just got put in the same system, works like a charm. 

One question though...has anyone here got Q9550S to work with Windows10? ‍


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2020)

KLiKzg said:


> One question though...has anyone here got Q9550S to work with Windows10?


Should work fine. Are you expecting any issues?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2020)

Need a couple PCI and EPS extensions to tidy up the front and coolers.


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 21, 2020)

Today I ordered the cheapest 2011 socket motherboard on ali. If i get it i will post some screenshots, bios, cpu support etc.
X79 V2.73 ITX

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001321699528.html
That is 44 usd with post.
It is cut down version of 2.72.
Chipset is probably C222
Audio is ALC662
Gigabit lan is the same Realtek 8111h as on many chinese boards
M2 Sata/nvme modes jumpers not auto detect.
Ram dual channel 2x16gb max


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Should work fine. Are you expecting any issues?


Tried to put it in DP35DP Intel board...works just fine with mbo.

Problem is that Windows 10 wouldn't boot.
Even though Q9550S is "low TDP" version of X3360.

Found this: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000006105/processors.html
Though for those only normal CPUs don't work, but Xeons work normally.

But now I found out this, maybe I should check it out:








						Solved : Upgrade fails with NX bit not supported error on CPU with NX, PAE and SSE2 support as verified by MS coreinfo tool.
					

And fresh win 10 bootable iso install works fine too, but i cant activate it using my win 7 key since i have an oem pre installed version of windows 7. So win 10 works fine, but i cant activate it



					answers.microsoft.com


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Need a couple PCI and EPS extensions to tidy up and front and coolers.


I just love these boards and setup   

What is the case you have there sir @Toothless ??  What do you use the system for?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2020)

phill said:


> I just love these boards and setup
> 
> What is the case you have there sir @Toothless ??  What do you use the system for?


Nanoxia Deep silence 6

Virtual machines and game servers. I had to change the power on to the reset switch since my cat has shut down the entire thing twice because she needs her full food bowl filled.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2020)

I thought it looked familiar...  I had one of them a long time ago.  I couldn't get on with it with the lack of water cooling space and considering the size of the thing..  Little dissapointed if I'm honest..  Can't for the life of me remember at the moment where it ended up...

Glad to see its getting some good use   In your sig you have a 2680 V2, do you use that for similar things?   (Apologies for being nosey, just interested in what people do with their machines )


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2020)

phill said:


> I thought it looked familiar...  I had one of them a long time ago.  I couldn't get on with it with the lack of water cooling space and considering the size of the thing..  Little dissapointed if I'm honest..  Can't for the life of me remember at the moment where it ended up...
> 
> Glad to see its getting some good use   In your sig you have a 2680 V2, do you use that for similar things?   (Apologies for being nosey, just interested in what people do with their machines )


The 2680v2 is at my girlfriend's desk for her video editing/rendering and in case we need more machines for games. As for the case I got it off a TPU guy here who is absolutely fantastic to chat and do sales with.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2020)

KLiKzg said:


> Tried to put it in DP35DP Intel board...works just fine with mbo.
> 
> Problem is that Windows 10 wouldn't boot.
> Even though Q9550S is "low TDP" version of X3360.
> ...


Weird, it should still work. I've installed Win10 on a few different Core2Quad systems with no issues. Maybe a bios setting needs changing?


----------



## Edwired (Sep 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird, it should still work. I've installed Win10 on a few different Core2Quad systems with no issues. Maybe a bios setting needs changing?


Check if the board support the q9550s as some wont support the cpu if it isnt listed or might need a microcode to make it work. if it not booting windows 10 check if the sata is in achi or ide mode as you might need to tweak the registry f possible in order for the windows 10 to boot in sata mode










Found this quite interesting to know


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 22, 2020)

I've got the ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 and E5 2683 V3 up and running. It's fine but now I want a 16 core E5 2683 V4 to put in it. Two more cores, slightly faster and DDR4 2400 support. It runs very cool (70 degrees F) with a Corsair H110 that has two Silverstone FHP-141's in push mode running at full speed (171 cfm each). I'd forgotten I'd put the Silverstone fans in. When I had a 3770K @4.6Ghz in the same case it ran nearly 20 degrees F hotter. Corsair Vengeance C70 case.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 23, 2020)

I played with the BLCK, raised it to 103.0 and am seeing 3.0Ghz when the turbo boost kicks in. I made some lowball offers on Ebay for 16 core E5 1683 V4's and finally got a bite last night. I'll have one in a few days. Two more cores, faster memory throughput and native DDR4 2400. Next I have to learn to do the all core turbo boost unlock. Now my question to myself is do I keep the 2683 V3 as a spare CPU for my X99 rigs or sell it?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 23, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I played with the BLCK, raised it to 103.0 and am seeing 3.0Ghz when the turbo boost kicks in. I made some lowball offers on Ebay for 16 core E5 1683 V4's and finally got a bite last night. I'll have one in a few days. Two more cores, faster memory throughput and native DDR4 2400. Next I have to learn to do the all core turbo boost unlock. Now my question to myself is do I keep the 2683 V3 as a spare CPU for my X99 rigs or sell it?


Post some benchmark-results.......as far as I know Xeons V3 can work with turbo boost unlock but not Xeons V4 but check around maybe something changes recently......


----------



## Edwired (Sep 23, 2020)

I looked around the net about the E5 1683 V4 nothing popped up at all


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 23, 2020)

Got me a Xeon 2650 v2 for my HP Z420 to replace the 1620 v2 for a total of $40 Canadian Peso's.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 23, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Got me a Xeon 2650 v2 for my HP Z420 to replace the 1620 v2 for a total of $40 Canadian Peso's.
> 
> Totally worth it.


O yeah...I Love my 2650 V2 I OC via bclk on 3,4Ghz/All cores and it's working like a charm!!!


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 23, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> O yeah...I Love my 2650 V2 I OC via bclk on 3,4Ghz/All cores and it's working like a charm!!!



Didn't see any oc options in HP bios.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 23, 2020)

Should have been E5 2683 V4: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...-processor-e5-2683-v4-40m-cache-2-10-ghz.html


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 23, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Didn't see any oc options in HP bios.


I am lucky I have X79/Sabertooth......here is the difference in Cpu-z results....




tho' 2650 V2 aint' bad on stock speed either 2,6ghz and boosting on few cores on 3,4Ghz


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 23, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Post some benchmark-results.......as far as I know Xeons V3 can work with turbo boost unlock but not Xeons V4 but check around maybe something changes recently......


From what I've seen the stock X99 E5 2683 V4 Passmark scores are the same as what I got out of my X79 4960X @4.7Ghz. Of course the 2683 V4 has ten more cores and faster RAM than the 4960X.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey @phill suppose that 14c 28t cpu you got have ya tried using rspc3 emulator (ps3) to see if it scale/benefit in more cores as i seen alot of people testing out games for the emulator since then as requirement listed here

*








						RPCS3 Sony PlayStation 3 Emulator
					

RPCS3 is a multi-platform open-source Sony PlayStation 3 emulator and debugger written in C++ for Windows, Linux and BSD.




					rpcs3.net
				



*
It be a shame if the 14c 28t cpu goes to waste if it doing nothing


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 23, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> From what I've seen the stock X99 E5 2683 V4 Passmark scores are the same as what I got out of my X79 4960X @4.7Ghz. Of course the 2683 V4 has ten more cores and faster RAM than the 4960X.





Are you really getting almost 18000 points with 4960X on 4,7Ghz?


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 23, 2020)

I sold the 4960X after I got my last E5 1680 V2. I made $100 on the deal too. My best Passmark with it was 17600-ish. When I first built that rig 8 years ago I had a 3930K in it that did 17,400 at 5.02Ghz. After five years core degradation set in though from running it at 4.8Ghz. I scored the 4960X for $50 off Craigslist. It came from a Falcon Northwest gaming rig the owner was parting out after a coolant hose came loose and soaked the motherboard. He didn't know if the CPU worked or not and I thought it was worth a $50 gamble. I swapped it out replacing the slowly dying 3930K I'd clocked down to 4.5Ghz at that point and it booted right up. 
I was disappointed that 4.7Ghz was the best I could get out of the 4960X without risking it following the same fate as the 3930K. Then came the E5 1680 V2 and it blew the 4960X away in Passmark at the same speed. This was the last version of Passmark with the higher CPU scores for older hardware. The first pass on the CPU broke 21,000. I posted that several months ago here. Then I built the second Sabertooth X79-1680 V2 that's identical to the first other than the second has DDR3 1866 and the first DDR3 2133. Both have 64 GB of RAM. Under the latest Passmark it got a disappointing high 15,000 score. That's when we discovered the massive scoring difference between the last two versions of Passmark.

Here's my X99 5960X @4.7Ghz:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 23, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I sold the 4960X after I got my last E5 1680 V2. I made $100 on the deal too. My best Passmark with it was 17600-ish. When I first built that rig 8 years ago I had a 3930K in it that did 17,400 at 5.02Ghz. After five years core degradation set in though from running it at 4.8Ghz. I scored the 4960X for $50 off Craigslist. It came from a Falcon Northwest gaming rig the owner was parting out after a coolant hose came loose and soaked the motherboard. He didn't know if the CPU worked or not and I thought it was worth a $50 gamble. I swapped it out replacing the slowly dying 3930K I'd clocked down to 4.5Ghz at that point and it booted right up.
> I was disappointed that 4.7Ghz was the best I could get out of the 4960X without risking it following the same fate as the 3930K. Then came the E5 1680 V2 and it blew the 4960X away in Passmark at the same speed. This was the last version of Passmark with the higher CPU scores for older hardware. The first pass on the CPU broke 21,000. I posted that several months ago here. Then I built the second Sabertooth X79-1680 V2 that's identical to the first other than the second has DDR3 1866 and the first DDR3 2133. Both have 64 GB of RAM. Under the latest Passmark it got a disappointing high 15,000 score. That's when we discovered the massive scoring difference between the last two versions of Passmark.


Oh yeah the Passmark 10(latest)really hit hard X79 platform now they totally changed algorithm and it will mix all scores from now on and I really hate that because passmark was always cool to compare olderVsnew platform as they didn't change algorithm in past 10 years more or less.....BTW That was great score for 4960X.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 23, 2020)

I have two better scores than this but not the links to them on this PC. This wasn't bad though for a 3930K nearly 8 years ago:
www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=2186930613


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Hey @phill suppose that 14c 28t cpu you got have ya tried using rspc3 emulator (ps3) to see if it scale/benefit in more cores as i seen alot of people testing out games for the emulator since then as requirement listed here
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I've got some 12C at the moment but when they are working they are fighting for cancer cures for team TPU     There's not a core in this house that doesn't fight towards the cause for the team!! 

However, a mate over in the US has sent me a PCI link for some V4 14C 28T CPUs, so I might be tempted to grab 4 of those and some RAM for the R730's and then get crunching on both those bad boys!!  I can see it now the power usage over 9000!!!   Kinda funny I think when my 3900X seems to do as well as a 48T beast and at about half the power consumption!!   Still, I run them regardless


----------



## Toothless (Sep 23, 2020)

phill said:


> I've got some 12C at the moment but when they are working they are fighting for cancer cures for team TPU     There's not a core in this house that doesn't fight towards the cause for the team!!
> 
> However, a mate over in the US has sent me a PCI link for some V4 14C 28T CPUs, so I might be tempted to grab 4 of those and some RAM for the R730's and then get crunching on both those bad boys!!  I can see it now the power usage over 9000!!!   Kinda funny I think when my 3900X seems to do as well as a 48T beast and at about half the power consumption!!   Still, I run them regardless


We run these old Xeons to quite literally feel burn in our wallets.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 24, 2020)

Toothless said:


> We run these old Xeons to quite literally feel burn in our wallets.


No pain, no gain. lol


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Toothless said:


> We run these old Xeons to quite literally feel burn in our wallets.


I think that goes without saying...  I will have a perfect example of that soon as well...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2020)

Toothless said:


> We run these old Xeons to quite literally feel burn in our wallets.


It is funny but you never know with the old Xeons it is HUGE discrepancy,sometimes you get the deal of your life and sometimes you get burn really badly....but hey even IF you get "burn"you will get the lifetime pass for the "Xeon Owners Club"


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm just debating about buying a pair of 16C 32T Xeon's..  The 'want' is strong, but my wallet might be saying no, no, no, no, no lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Now my question to myself is do I keep the 2683 V3 as a spare CPU for my X99 rigs or sell it?


I generally keep CPU's as spares, just in case..


----------



## KenJaws (Sep 24, 2020)

Which performs better in gaming in term of avg FPS in games? 
E5 2620 v3 turbo boost unlocked vs E5 1620 v2 3.8 Ghz 
Been looking for this benchmark online but there's only OC'ed 1620 vs 2620 v3 UTB video on YouTube
The 8gb 1620 v2 setup is about ~25$ cheaper than that of 2620 v3
If 2620 v3 is  like only avg 2-4 fps better , I'll take 1620 v2 for better price to performance


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 24, 2020)

Yesterday just put Cooler Master Hyper T20 cooler for 90W TDP X3360, conclussion:
On 100% CPU load on WCG & other GPU projects top temp is 75C - according to Tthrottle monitor.

Just putting my 2 cents here for an info, about a 10€ cooler.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2020)

KenJaws said:


> Which performs better in gaming in term of avg FPS in games?
> E5 2620 v3 turbo boost unlocked vs E5 1620 v2 3.8 Ghz
> Been looking for this benchmark online but there's only OC'ed 1620 vs 2620 v3 UTB video on YouTube
> The 8gb 1620 v2 setup is about ~25$ cheaper than that of 2620 v3
> If 2620 v3 is  like only avg 2-4 fps better , I'll take 1620 v2 for better price to performance


Well here is the thing.....first of all also depend with what motherboard you will pair this cpu's because 1620 v2 is unlocked and it can be OC easily beyond 4ghz on some decent mobo...second E5 2620 V3 is 6c/12t so you have more threads even if is it maybe a bit slower on single core performance you will have more power under the "hood" which is also important in gaming + turbo unlock hack works on cheap Chinese motherboards so this CPU probably can work on 3,2Ghz on all cores and then his IPC wil be better....

If you do not planing to do any OC or turbo-bios-hack and you asking just for stock speed between these 2 cpu's then I guess it will really depend of the game you playing because most/older games still prefer "few"faster cores BUT newer games starting to like more cores/threads and sometimes even if they are slower they can give you more FPS in certain situations......
It's a close race between these 2 but In this case I will pick 2620 v3.....saying that even 6c/12t is not enough anymore maybe you can look for some cheap 8c/16t solution?



KLiKzg said:


> Yesterday just put Cooler Master Hyper T20 cooler for 90W TDP X3360, conclussion:
> On 100% CPU load on WCG & other GPU projects top temp is 75C - according to Tthrottle monitor.
> 
> Just putting my 2 cents here for an info, about a 10€ cooler.


If you have somewhere 1 more fan put it on it it will work GREAT on CM T20 as twin-turbo and sometimes temps can go down drastically....


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 24, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am lucky I have X79/Sabertooth......here is the difference in Cpu-z results....
> 
> View attachment 169603
> tho' 2650 V2 aint' bad on stock speed either 2,6ghz and boosting on few cores on 3,4Ghz



i monitored with afterburner and found that mine boosts all cores at 3Ghz.

Not bad.

I was planning on getting a 1650 v2 instead for this system.  Or even a 1680 v2 if I wait long enough.  But that wont happen now as I will probably end up selling this machine by end of the year as apparently my 10500 ES processor is actually coming in (ordered it one to two months ago), and slowly building a new machine under that setup.

Or I may keep it.  All depends.  I can pick up these HP Z420's for fairly cheap ($170-200 CAD), so I can always keep the processor and put back in the E5 1620 v2 in there and sell it as a cheap gaming rig.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> i monitored with afterburner and found that mine boosts all cores at 3Ghz.
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> ...


Depend of the workload but usually goes something like this with 2650 V2:
3100 MHz (4 or more cores)
3200 MHz (3 cores)
3300 MHz (2 cores)
3400 MHz (1 core)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

KenJaws said:


> Which performs better in gaming in term of avg FPS in games?
> E5 2620 v3 turbo boost unlocked vs E5 1620 v2 3.8 Ghz
> Been looking for this benchmark online but there's only OC'ed 1620 vs 2620 v3 UTB video on YouTube
> The 8gb 1620 v2 setup is about ~25$ cheaper than that of 2620 v3
> If 2620 v3 is  like only avg 2-4 fps better , I'll take 1620 v2 for better price to performance


Both of those would be not so great a choice for gaming. A Xeon E5-1660 V2 would give you solid gaming performance for the price you'll pay;


			Intel Xeon E5-2620 v3 @ 2.40GHz vs Intel Xeon E5-1620 v2 @ 3.70GHz vs Intel Xeon E5-1660 v2 @ 3.70GHz [cpubenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		










						Intel Xeon E5-1660 V2 SR1AP 3.70GHz CPU Processor  | eBay
					

This CPU was pulled from a working unit. This CPU looks to be in good/fair condition. (See pictures).



					www.ebay.com
				




If that is to high a price, a 1650 v2 get near the same performance as the 1660 v2 but half the price;


			Intel Xeon E5-2620 v3 @ 2.40GHz vs Intel Xeon E5-1620 v2 @ 3.70GHz vs Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz [cpubenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		










						Intel (CM8063501292204) Processor for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel (CM8063501292204) Processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




You can buy a dirt cheap 1620 if you want, but the 6core CPU's will last you longer and have better value.

BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 24, 2020)

1650v2 is a solid CPU for gaming. It gets close to the Ryzen 1600 in performance. My 1620v2 beat out in single core performance a 1600.  So the 1650v2 should do much better.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 24, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> If you have somewhere 1 more fan put it on it it will work GREAT on CM T20 as twin-turbo and sometimes temps can go down drastically....
> 
> View attachment 169646


I would need to find:
- Rubber holder for the CM T20 or Hyper T20? Do they sell these on aftermarket?
- Counted rotating fan or turn it to have correct laminating stream of air out. but that's not a big issue.

Damn you, now you got me excited.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2020)

KLiKzg said:


> I would need to find:
> - Rubber holder for the CM T20 or Hyper T20? Do they sell these on aftermarket?
> - Counted rotating fan or turn it to have correct laminating stream of air out. but that's not a big issue.
> 
> Damn you, now you got me excited.


Well I have Xigmatek Loki SD963 it's also a budget cooler that  have 3 cooper pipes(so nothing special) and I been using it more then 2 years now and yes I mounted second fan on it tho' luckily I did have those rubber holders on those fan but even if you don't have them you can use maybe some wire or something just be creative you will figure something I am sure....
The best solution is to configure fans with the airflow in your case so from one side mount fan to take the air and the other fan mount to blow it out.....
I been using it like that since my X58 platform and now on X79 also.... I remember when I mount the second fan on it temps on my X58 6core Xeon went down a lot so I was able to push it much more on OC....GL


----------



## Edwired (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone notices that since newer cpu tends to be more power hungry as the wattages is going to go up instead of going down. It quite funny the how the power efficient is been waved about


KLiKzg said:


> Yesterday just put Cooler Master Hyper T20 cooler for 90W TDP X3360, conclussion:
> On 100% CPU load on WCG & other GPU projects top temp is 75C - according to Tthrottle monitor.
> 
> Just putting my 2 cents here for an info, about a 10€ cooler.


It depends on the tjmax is been set to as a lot of arguments about the way it been set to like it could be 85c in one monitoring software and another will report 100c

*X3360 has Tjmax of 95C, while X5460/E5450 both have Tjmax of 85C*. That means, that upon switching from X3360 to X5460, the temperature reported by CoreTemp were 10C higher than its actual temperature. If you haven't changed the Tjmax value in the settings/config file, it might have seemed that your X5460 was getting quite hot, when it really wasn't.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 30, 2020)

This is by far the closest match I've ever seen between two processors in their manufacturing markings.
I can only assume they were manufactured in the same batch and have co-existed together for all these years.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 30, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is by far the closest match I've ever seen between two processors in their manufacturing markings.
> I can only assume they were manufactured in the same batch and have co-existed together for all these years.
> 
> View attachment 170224


Serial number is only 9 apart.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 30, 2020)

What the odds of getting a pair that are 1 digit apart


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 30, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What the odds of getting a pair that are 1 digit apart


I think I have a pair of Athlon MP's that are 1 apart. I'll have to look now.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 1, 2020)

My E5 2683 V4 arrived Monday but due to much more important issues on the home front I haven't had time to swap it with the V3 yet. While I'm doing that it's also getting a PSU upgrade. Hopefully I can finally get to it tomorrow.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Guys very daft question....  X58...  Do we have a thread for just that or not??  I could have sworn we'd have something somewhere for sure but it might only be in this Xeon owners club thread??   Could someone please put me out of my misery??


----------



## Edwired (Oct 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Guys very daft question....  X58...  Do we have a thread for just that or not??  I could have sworn we'd have something somewhere for sure but it might only be in this Xeon owners club thread??   Could someone please put me out of my misery??


There's plenty of threads about x58 else where but only a handful found on techpowerup as far as i know


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Well I have something to share but I've no clue where to put it!! !!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 2, 2020)

phill said:


> Well I have something to share but I've no clue where to put it!! !!


@phill Just put it in here.....I am sure all Xeon owners are interested in everything about X58 platform......


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, as long as you are sure as these are not Xeon's.....





Apologies for the big image but I thought as I was looking for two of these CPUs for my EVGA Classified boards as they can't take the Xeon's due to being revision 1.0, when these two came up that my mate over in Ohio showed me, it was like, damn....
I believe they where slightly over priced but for the simple fact of them both being completely boxed and complete, I just couldn't say no....  Age related wear and tear on the box, sadly not perfect but I've no idea on the chances of picking up two of these from the same seller, that's boxed and working??  My mate is going to test them out for me at some point, so I'm very much interested in seeing them up and running 

And on another turn of events....
I had a Gigabyte X58-UD7 board bought a while ago, had issues with it from the start not posting, RAM not being recognised and all sorts, but for some strange reason, it's now up and running without any issues....

         

Oh how I miss Windows 7....  

I even installed the heatsink on the north bridge as after a bit of testing it was feeling a little warm, so made sure I had all the screws and such for that and got it installed...  Think a small fan over it would cool it much better than the big heatsink but still 
So finally a working UD7 board with all the RAM slots working and filled...  I know it's going to be tempting fate, but I'm going to strip out the RAM again and then put it back in and check it's all working, even with a CPU swap out just to make absolutely sure...  Then I can put the board to one side and then get cracking on a few others I need to get tested 

That was all


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 2, 2020)

Time heals all wounds Phil. Guess that's what happened with your mobo   

Awesome setup


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2020)

That's a bit of a score! How much did you pay?


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Time heals all wounds Phil. Guess that's what happened with your mobo
> 
> Awesome setup


It sure healed something!!  God knows what it could have been but it seems to be working so.....    Thank you for the nice comment!! 



lexluthermiester said:


> That's a bit of a score! How much did you pay?


I believe my mate managed to grab them both posted for $300 with taxes since Ebay adds it on point of payment now   Bit high like I said but even the coolers I've seen on there for nearly £50 and that's without the box, manual or anything...  I just hope they don't suck at overclocking!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I just hope they don't suck at overclocking!


They don't. Intel binning more or less ensures you will get at least a decent OC with those chips. You should get 4ghz minimum out of them. 4.1/4.2ghz should doable with minimum effort.


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

If anything I'd love for them to be as good as my 920 D0's I have but...  We'll see   What it will mean is that I'll have to possibly retube and reinstall all OS's on the two rigs and then we can have some fun with playing with some benchmarks and seeing what we can do   I'll see if I can track down a X5680 which I think is more or less the same as a 980X and see if we can match the scores/overclock etc.  Whatever way, I hope it'll be fun


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 4, 2020)

Keep em cool, you'll be fine.
4.3 on air with minimal effort. 
Post some results when you get going.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 4, 2020)

So just having a fan pointed to the coolers dropped temps by another 10-15c after undervolting for 10c off. Now I'm dialing up and ran through cinebench r20 and cpu-z benches, hoping for a good and stable overclock.

So far, took on a stock 3700x. 

EDIT: 4.25ghz is too much for it, so flat 4 it is.





Yes I did do an R20 run, or few, to check it all over.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 4, 2020)

So far x5765 holding 1.264v for the last 3 months seems good temps never exceeded 65c during the summer as it getting colder here now the max got about 55c during rpsc3 emulator while testing metal
gear solid ps1 classic as it has constanst load for whole cpu between 50 to 60% while the game is nearly at full speed. While other games never goes pass 45c or even less depending on room temp.

Some day I will turn off the turbo mode and go higher on the bus speed and see where it will land on


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 4, 2020)

Toothless said:


> So just having a fan pointed to the coolers dropped temps by another 10-15c after undervolting for 10c off. Now I'm dialing up and ran through cinebench r20 and cpu-z benches, hoping for a good and stable overclock.
> 
> So far, took on a stock 3700x.
> 
> ...


Nice.
Try a 23x multi and squeeze more bus speed. Someplace in the 180's.


----------



## basco (Oct 4, 2020)

wow Mr.toothless multi 5525 is a bomben result !!
my 5960x puts out near 5000 multi at 4300+  
i am speechless of the 5680 xeon multithread performance


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 4, 2020)

basco said:


> wow Mr.toothless multi 5525 is a bomben result !!
> my 5960x puts out near 5000 multi at 4300+
> i am speechless of the 5680 xeon multithread performance


2xX5680.....It's dual obviously tho' still good result.......


----------



## basco (Oct 4, 2020)

thanks Mr.Goliath the shock is now not so severe anymore. but still wow


----------



## Edwired (Oct 4, 2020)

Wondering about the power consumption for the dual x5680 I say about 450w been swallowed by the dual CPU


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Wondering about the power consumption for the dual x5680 I say about 450w been swallowed by the dual CPU


That's a bit 2 much maybe...we should ask @Mr.Scott he's been playing with dual Xeons for ages....


----------



## Edwired (Oct 4, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That's a bit 2 much maybe...we should ask @Mr.Scott he's been playing with dual Xeons for ages....


As I was thinking what the differences between single cpu and dual cpu power consumption as it must be double when the overclock and vcore goes up. As i was only thinking outside the box. As I'm currently waiting on the power consumption plug to arrive from @phill so I can see what my system is currently pulling from the wall and post up the details


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 4, 2020)

This is what my SR-2 with dual OC Xeons supposedly pulled during benches. I find it highly unlikely but its what my watt-meter tells. There was my RTX 2080 Super in there too and a ton of fans plus dual D5 pumps.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 4, 2020)

You must have 1600 watt power supply feeding the whole during all that benching wondering how much the electricity bill per month


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 4, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That's a bit 2 much maybe...we should ask @Mr.Scott he's been playing with dual Xeons for ages....


I would imagine the dual 5680's would be doing roughly the same as my dual 5675's. 
Running Cinebench 15, I pull almost 700w @ 4.3.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 4, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> I would imagine the dual 5680's would be doing roughly the same as my dual 5675's.
> Running Cinebench 15, I pull almost 700w @ 4.3.


WoW...tho' thats total power consumption for the whole RIG....anyway I am curious If it's pulling 700W in Cinebench how much is pulling in idle?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 4, 2020)

I say 150w in idle state but could be wrong

This quite a read in power consumption








						Intel Xeon 5600-Series: Can Your PC Use 24 Processors?
					

The professional space is peppered with products derived from the desktop. Today we're looking at Intel's Xeon X5680 CPUs, which look a lot like Core i7-980X, only they're optimized for dual-socket platforms. We're also introducing new Adobe CS5 tests.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Keep em cool, you'll be fine.
> 4.3 on air with minimal effort.
> Post some results when you get going.


That'll mean I'll have to get some time to myself and get testing!!  Ah the joys of working from home...  

I'll do my best when I receive them through.  They are currently over in the US at the moment with my mate who I'm waiting to get them tested and see what they are like   I think he has a Gigabyte X58A-OC to test them on so...  Here's hoping they'll be fairly good !!   I'll of course, update you guys with anything I do when I get them through 



Zyll Goliath said:


> WoW...tho' thats total power consumption for the whole RIG....anyway I am curious If it's pulling 700W in Cinebench how much is pulling in idle?


I think you can idle about 200 to 300w depending on the overclock...  I'll have to have a look at some results when I'm home....


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> You must have 1600 watt power supply feeding the whole during all that benching wondering how much the electricity bill per month


Yes it was a 1600W unit. And I don't run this 24/7, in fact I already switched the system for something else. It was just a fun project 
Still my electricity bill is substantial with my hobby... Germany is one of the most expensive countries worldwide when it comes to power. Atleast I profit from super clean 230V with 0 power outages.

Currently I pay 75€ per month and I'm single. So just me and my small flat. No TV even. Just my PCs, fridge and a washing machine. No AC, no electric heater.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 5, 2020)

Ireland is the second most expensive in electricity as it around 220v it has the variable pulses as i notices the lights in the house dips and goes back to normal


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ireland is the second most expensive in electricity as it around 220v it has the variable pulses as i notices the lights in the house dips and goes back to normal


From what I found:



It is 4th. But I digress, lets not dive to far off topic


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ireland is the second most expensive in electricity as it around 220v it has the variable pulses as i notices the lights in the house dips and goes back to normal


Voltage has nothing to do with how expensive electricity is...................and it seem if yours is "Pulsing and the lights Dim occasionally then your probably suffering Brown-outs.

Maybe its time you considered an APC


----------



## Edwired (Oct 5, 2020)

It not really brown out as it because something is pulling too much power outside the house it dont really affect inside the house to be honest. As there's three power line through the town as one is the hospital line, the town line and the housing line


----------



## Toothless (Oct 5, 2020)

The only issues with having computers as a hobby for me is how expensive new stuff can be and how much my girlfriend hates the power bill being $160+.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 5, 2020)

The bill here is about between €100 to €130 depending what been used


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2020)

The Mrs doesn't moan about anything I do as I pay for the house, the bills, my toys and everything else lol  So I don't think she has any reason to do so   I just have to remember that sometimes, PC hardware however nice, isn't something we can eat for meals....

Sometimes I can go a little loopy with spends but I know when I can also rein it right in and not spend a penny


----------



## Toothless (Oct 5, 2020)

phill said:


> The Mrs doesn't moan about anything I do as I pay for the house, the bills, my toys and everything else lol  So I don't think she has any reason to do so   I just have to remember that sometimes, PC hardware however nice, isn't something we can eat for meals....
> 
> Sometimes I can go a little loopy with spends but I know when I can also rein it right in and not spend a penny


I pay all the bills and rent, anything left over gets stuck in my "snack fund."


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> No AC, no electric heater.


Lol. In the summer, you would be able to bake a pizza in your apartment by just taking it out of the fridge when that rig is crunching. In the winter, no need for central heating!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The bill here is about between €100 to €130 depending what been used



One of the big-ticket items with power consumption is old freezers. My old freezer was rated at almost 1000 kWh per year and so that's like US$200 in annual electricity bills. Only a couple of years from now and the new freezer that uses 250 kWh will have paid for itself.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah that why i change everything to energy efficient / class a products in order to bring the bill down 

Hey @phill i got the plug it arrived this morning and tested it i was getting about between 144.3 to 146.7 watt in idle and peaked at 265.6 watt in cinebench r15 so i have to find a way to mount it on my desk so i can monitor it during runs


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2020)

Awesome stuff!!    Real glad it turned up!!  I hope it was well packaged!


----------



## Edwired (Oct 6, 2020)

phill said:


> Awesome stuff!!   Real glad it turned up!! I hope it was well packaged!


The tape covering the box was tough like rubber to cut


----------



## Techninja (Oct 6, 2020)

He guys,

I was looking to overclock my msi eclipse x58, but when i entered the bios the qpi voltage was listed as a offset. That would normally not be a problem yet there is no way to monitor it in bios i just get a offset without a readout of a base value... Anyway i could read this voltage out in windows?


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The tape covering the box was tough like rubber to cut


Tamper proof!!     Glad it got there!!



Techninja said:


> He guys,
> 
> I was looking to overclock my msi eclipse x58, but when i entered the bios the qpi voltage was listed as a offset. That would normally not be a problem yet there is no way to monitor it in bios i just get a offset without a readout of a base value... Anyway i could read this voltage out in windows?


What is it you need help with @Techninja ?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 6, 2020)

You can try either hwinfo64 or aida64 to get some sort of reading in windows as aida64 have a better chance of seeing the values in the bios.

@phill Had to get a hacksaw to cut through the tape lol


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> You can try either hwinfo64 or aida64 to get some sort of reading in windows as aida64 have a better chance of seeing the values in the bios.
> 
> @phill Had to get a hacksaw to cut through the tape lol


I wasn't sure what Technija was asking and I've had a pretty dumb day so, best be checking to be sure! 

Well at least it stayed on there   Great stuff


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh crap, I almost forgot that I'm back in the big boys club...  
Been rocking a E5-2660 since summer, unfortunately no overclocking(HP Z620 platform)...
Also got some new trinkets for the office: a couple of Supermicro X9SCM-F's w/ E3-1240, and a spare B75 mini-ITX board which will soon be paired with E3-1230v2.
Will post some pics soon.



Dinnercore said:


> This is what my SR-2 with dual OC Xeons supposedly pulled during benches. I find it highly unlikely but its what my watt-meter tells. There was my RTX 2080 Super in there too and a ton of fans plus dual D5 pumps.


That seems crazy, but close to probable. My higest semi-stable bench of x5650 at 4.7GHz did pull around 300W on its own at ~1.47V vCore (>400W for a whole system w/ stock GTX750Ti).
At 5.07GHz "glory-screnshot" run my UPS started screaming in pain (>110% load for 800VA unit).








						Intel Xeon X5650 @ 5071.5 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[2mf8zc] Validated Dump by XPL01T-WS (2015-11-25 09:55:58) - MB: Asus Rampage II GENE - RAM: 12288 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				











						Xeon Owners Club
					

My X5650 arrived today. Previous owner said the chip reached 4.2/1.38 but run at 4ghz daily.  X58 Sabertooth arriving in a few more days :)   My first decent cruncher is nearly complete !




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Techninja (Oct 7, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The tape covering the box was tough like rubber to cut



Tried that not really seen any logical value aida got nothing but hwinfo had 2 values though seemed not to change when upping ofset in bios. https://hardforum.com/threads/msi-eclipse-x58-sneak-peek-h.1354363/page-3#post-1033307768 multiple post can be found online though no solution as far as I see. Really strange tbh you somehow are never sure what the qpi voltage is on this board. somehow can't even get 3.2 ghz stable on a x5670 so something is wrong...

@phill


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2020)

Seems to me that this link https://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/msi_x58_eclipse/4.html shows the bios have qpi voltage as it in cell menu if that the correct board you have. To be trustful rather set the voltage static not auto as you wont know how much the board is overvolting even at default setting. Have you tried updating the bios to the latest one


----------



## Techninja (Oct 7, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Seems to me that this link https://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/msi_x58_eclipse/4.html shows the bios have qpi voltage as it in cell menu if that the correct board you have. To be trustful rather set the voltage static not auto as you wont know how much the board is overvolting even at default setting. Have you tried updating the bios to the latest one



It seems like that but if you try and alter the voltage it will change into a offset. you can see it written in multiple review and forums like here: https://bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/motherboards/msi-eclipse-sli/15/
Just really strange.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


>


Looks like I don't need to try this out then. I find it interesting that X58 is still holding it's own even though it's showing it's age.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks like I don't need to try this out then. I find it interesting that X58 is still holding it's own even though it's showing it's age.


Well it choke 3090 at 1080p of course but who needs 200+fps anyway but yeah in 4k it's almost no difference and I will dare to said that even some much weaker CPU's can handle that card at 4k just as good....


----------



## Edwired (Oct 7, 2020)

Techninja said:


> It seems like that but if you try and alter the voltage it will change into a offset. you can see it written in multiple review and forums like here: https://bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/motherboards/msi-eclipse-sli/15/
> Just really strange.


Maybe the board have it own quirks. If only the board have voltage read points it might be worth checking with a dmm (digital multi meter) but can be time comsuming



Zyll Goliath said:


> Well it choke 3090 at 1080p of course but who needs 200+fps anyway but yeah in 4k it's almost no difference and I will dare to said that even some much weaker CPU's can handle that card at 4k just as good....


Only issue about that video he missing the vrm heatsinks


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 7, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> That seems crazy, but close to probable. My higest semi-stable bench of x5650 at 4.7GHz did pull around 300W on its own at ~1.47V vCore (>400W for a whole system w/ stock GTX750Ti).
> At 5.07GHz "glory-screnshot" run my UPS started screaming in pain (>110% load for 800VA unit).


Looking back at it I think its about right. 

My single X5650 did pull a lot too (but that voltage was only short term of course  )



417W from the wall during cinebench with a single CPU. If I add that up to my SR-2, atleast 800W for the dual CPUs + the power for pumps and fans + the 250W or more for the GPU...

Your 5GHz voltage is insanely low for an X5650. Really nice chip and board. I tortured mine a bit further:








						Intel Xeon X5650 @ 5206.52 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[7i74mt] Validated Dump by Osmium-OC (2019-11-30 00:48:24) - MB: Asus Rampage III Extreme - RAM: 6144 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## silentbogo (Oct 7, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Your 5GHz voltage is insanely low for an X5650. Really nice chip and board. I tortured mine a bit further:


It was a "golden" chip for sub-4.5GHz overclock. My daily was either 4.2G@1.3V or 3.7G undervolted[!] (it was ice-cold even during summer with these settings, never saw more than 80W package).
This rig was my daily driver, and I only had a mediocre 500W PSU plus a decent air cooling at the time (Thermalright Ultra 120), which is why I haven't really pushed it harder than that. With chilled H2O or dice - maybe, but I'm not sure cause it was still within reasonable temps with that OC. Probably hit the limit of my PSU or the 8-phase VRM on RII Gene. Should've kept my "back from the dead" Gigabyte X58A-UD3R.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 9, 2020)

So was looking to see if there was something that would come near my 5930k in single core speed but have more cores.  The 1660 v3 looks like the only option if I could find a reasonably priced one.  Am I overlooking anything?
Probably time to build a new system I guess...I'd like to run modern games at 4k with a 3080 or AMD graphics card.  Do some video editing too.  Now that fiber is coming here I'll be able join the modern world.
The 5930k has been really good but hmm getting old maybe?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2020)

300BaudBob said:


> So was looking to see if there was something that would come near my 5930k in single core speed but have more cores.  The 1660 v3 looks like the only option if I could find a reasonably priced one.  Am I overlooking anything?
> Probably time to build a new system I guess...I'd like to run modern games at 4k with a 3080 or AMD graphics card.  Do some video editing too.  Now that fiber is coming here I'll be able join the modern world.
> The 5930k has been really good but hmm getting old maybe?


To replace a 5830k a 1680v4(8core 3.4ghz) would be a better selection as you would get better IPC and a base clock similar to the 5830k(6core 3.5ghz). The question is value. You'd actually be better off getting a used Ryzen 1800X for the money you'd spend on the 1680v4 or or even a 1660v3. You could even just stay with what you have and overclock it considering it's a "k" model.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> To replace a 5830k a 1680v4(8core 3.4ghz) would be a better selection as you would get better IPC and a base clock similar to the 5830k(6core 3.5ghz). The question is value. You'd actually be better off getting a used Ryzen 1800X for the money you'd spend on the 1680v4 or just staying with what you have and overclocking, considering it's a "k" model.


If I build new system I'd probably go with one of the new AMD...I like to build to last awhile...this would probably be my last build before I leave the planet... might as well have fun.
Could use the x99 as a file server and back up computer...I keep forgetting how long ago I built that x99  where did time go?
Might be fun to see if I could push close to 4.3 though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2020)

300BaudBob said:


> If I build new system I'd probably go with one of the new AMD...I like to build to last awhile...this would probably be my last build before I leave the planet... might as well have fun.
> Could use the x99 as a file server and back up computer...I keep forgetting how long ago I built that x99  where did time go?
> Might be fun to see if I could push close to 4.3 though.


Yeah, if you're going to build your last PC, make it a banger!


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 10, 2020)

I finally had time to swap the E5 2683 V3 with the 2683 V4. The two extra cores and faster RAM speed of the V4 are a nice bonus. There's still a lot of work to go before I start benchmarking it.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 12, 2020)

Highest power draw peaked 280.2 watt during resident evil 3 remake as I was pushing the gpu with 120% image quality causing the gpu power throttled but 80% is the sweet spot for the Asus gtx 1050ti oc expendition maybe it to do with power efficiency of the antec hcg850m as it bronze rating reducing the wattage usage. It still havent broken the 300 watt wall with the current overclock at the moment. I have to conduct testings some day find out is it vcore provide more power from the wall or the clockspeed that pulls the power from the wall


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


>


Was just about to post this vid.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

Still meaning to get one of these CPUs!!    Think it would go quite nicely with my EVGA Dark board


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone have experience or knowledge about 771 Xeons thermal specifications? 

I found in the intel specs that Xeons like the X5270 have a very low max. tcase of 61°C. That is super low compared to the 775 C2Ds who are like 75°C for tcase. 

I wonder if the Xeons actually are more vulnurable to temperatures or if they just chose this number to increase margins for stability.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Does anyone have experience or knowledge about 771 Xeons thermal specifications?
> 
> I found in the intel specs that Xeons like the X5270 have a very low max. tcase of 61°C. That is super low compared to the 775 C2Ds who are like 75°C for tcase.
> 
> I wonder if the Xeons actually are more vulnurable to temperatures or if they just chose this number to increase margins for stability.


Where Xeon CPU's are concerned, they are generally binned a step or two above the consumer grade products which means they have higher tolerances to voltage & temperature gradients, run faster & cooler at a given voltage and thus have a lower heat output. And as they are almost always made of the same substrate material and lithography process, they have the same, if not better, operating and max temp limits.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Where Xeon CPU's are concerned, they are generally binned a step or two above the consumer grade products which means they have higher tolerances to voltage & temperature gradients, run faster & cooler at a given voltage and thus have a lower heat output. And as they are almost always made of the same substrate material and lithography process, they have the same, if not better, operating and max temp limits.


Exactly correct.
They're made to take a pounding.


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 15, 2020)

Thats kinda what I thought, but I was wondering why intel would market them as more fragile.

Anyway, the dual core Xeons behave weird. I currently compare one 1:1 with a 45nm C2D and a 45nm X5270 and its super strange. The C2D has far less power draw at a given voltage. The whole system with the C2D is 75W idle and 110W load with 1.45Vcore.
The Xeon on the other hand has the system at 115W idle and 160W load.

Temperatures reflect the different power draw as the C2D is rather cool while the Xeon gets hot fast.

They must have changed a lot internally during revisions for this generation.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 15, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Thats kinda what I thought, but I was wondering why intel would market them as more fragile.
> 
> Anyway, the dual core Xeons behave weird. I currently compare one 1:1 with a 45nm C2D and a 45nm X5270 and its super strange. The C2D has far less power draw at a given voltage. The whole system with the C2D is 75W idle and 110W load with 1.45Vcore.
> The Xeon on the other hand has the system at 115W idle and 160W load.
> ...


Cache difference? Ram support difference? There's gotta be an explanation for the power pull.


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 15, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Cache difference? Ram support difference? There's gotta be an explanation for the power pull.


E8500 and X5270. Same Cache size. Same FSB rating. Different max. temps and different power draw. Actually less voltage allowed on the Xeon part while having a higher TDP. There most be something additional with these Xeons that the consumer chips lack.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 15, 2020)

/Mabe a bit off topic but I want to share this with you guys/
As BIG NAVI release approach I expecting that prices for used GPU's are going to go down so I decide to sell my RX 480 Red Devil because it's still have a good price where I live(sold for 125€),meanwhile I found Good deal for R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro(75€)...yeah I know it's power hungry and have 4Gb only(tho it is HBM) but it is a MONSTER of a card and I always wanted to take a hand on one of those....here some comparison between these 2 cards....And yeah my beloved Xeon 2650 V2 have no trouble at all to push to the limit both of those cards....





I notice that Fury is especially good in higher resolution(playing on triple screen)also there are much better "lows"then RX 480...I managed to OC this card a bit so it's almost hitting 1100Mhz with 545Mhz on HBM while knows to pull sometimes around 300W from the wall which is almost double then RX 480.....
In short I LOVE this card a lot.... do I recommended  Fury?Well if you get a good deal and only if you are tech-nerd that love to play occasionally some games then yeah sure you can go for it....otherwise nah polaris is still a really good choice.....


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 15, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> And yeah my beloved Xeon 2650 V2 have no trouble at all to push to the limit both of those cards....


Before I moved my E5-2660 machine to my apartment, I had it paired with 1060 6G in the office. Also didn't see any noticeable bottlenecks, especially on a cheap BenQ 1080p 60Hz IPS monitor.
More than enough to play DOOM 2016, or blow off some dust off pre-2015 titles(which is about 90% of my Steam library). Now I switched to GT1030, cause I only need a GPU to POST in headless mode, but I have a crazy idea of snatching up my friend's P104-100 mining card and use it as remote gaming PC or practice some CUDA/GPGPU programming.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 15, 2020)

Only issue about the mining card you need custom drivers but it would be far behind due to current latest drivers now. It not worth having it in the system as linus on youtube did demonstrated it


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Before I moved my E5-2660 machine to my apartment, I had it paired with 1060 6G in the office. Also didn't see any noticeable bottlenecks, especially on a cheap BenQ 1080p 60Hz IPS monitor.
> More than enough to play DOOM 2016, or blow off some dust off pre-2015 titles(which is about 90% of my Steam library). Now I switched to GT1030, cause I only need a GPU to POST in headless mode, but I have a crazy idea of snatching up my friend's P104-100 mining card and use it as remote gaming PC or practice some CUDA/GPGPU programming.


I picked up an ASUS P104-100 with the same intent of trying gaming on it, but standard drivers show no output on the one HDMI port it has.
If you find working drivers can you post them?


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I picked up an ASUS P104-100 with the same intent of trying gaming on it, but standard drivers show no output on the one HDMI port it has.
> If you find working drivers can you post them?


My buddy's card has no outputs at all (it's a triple-fan Gigabyte). 
As far as I know that video output is disabled(same w/ MSI and others), and the  only way to use it on a "normal" PC, is through iGPU (optimus, or win10 new dual-graphics features).
Another thing to note, is that NVEnc is also gone, so no acceleration and probably no screen capture.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> My buddy's card has no outputs at all (it's a triple-fan Gigabyte).
> As far as I know that video output is disabled(same w/ MSI and others), and the  only way to use it on a "normal" PC, is through iGPU (optimus, or win10 new dual-graphics features).
> Another thing to note, is that NVEnc is also gone, so no acceleration and probably no screen capture.


Seems like a waste of a card for anything but mining...


----------



## Edwired (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah that all is use for mining nothing else so it pretty much paperweight by the look of things


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seems like a waste of a card for anything but mining...


Those are probably rejects with defective parts, hence some QoL parts are missing. It's still fine for some gaming if you have iGPU. As far as my research went, the only games and software that may cause problems is the ones with overlays(e.g. you have to disable Shadowplay, FRAPS, Steam overlay, Afterburner etc. just  to be on a safe side). I thought linux would be better in that regard, but unfortunately no...


----------



## Edwired (Oct 17, 2020)

If only one person has the exact mining card and graphic card and compare the pcb layout so see what missing and if the chip is the same or different. Same goes for the bios if anything is missing there as that all I can think of but it isn't worth spending money on mining gpu whatsoever unless it is an actual graphic card but it like opening a can of worms


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 17, 2020)

Edwired said:


> If only one person has the exact mining card and graphic card and compare the pcb layout so see what missing and if the chip is the same or different. Same goes for the bios if anything is missing there as that all I can think of but it isn't worth spending money on mining gpu whatsoever unless it is an actual graphic card but it like opening a can of worms


There were a few people that tried modding P106-100 into GTX1060, including full transplant of HDMI/DP circuit, but all of them failed to higher or lesser degree. But I still wouldn't say they are useless. 
CUDA still works, so you can use it as a cheap-ass compute accelerator for, let's say, hashcat or jtr.

Also, I was wrong about Linux and VNC. Just stumbled upon this cool article. Apparently it all works on stock drivers, no modifications required. Still no NVenc, but everything else seems to be in order.


			https://ncrmnt.org/2019/08/04/linux-gaming-with-p106-100/


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 18, 2020)

I had read an article about running a P104 with a 1080 in SLI and it worked.
But I don't have a 1080 to try it with.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

As I was able to share the last buy with you all, here's another one I'll be throwing in another Xeon into....

 

Comes complete as far as I know, just a little frustrated that the CPU socket had some paste on two of the pins and the seller didn't mention it...  I'll be dropping him a message tomorrow...  Otherwise....  Here's hoping it works!!


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 20, 2020)

Paste is a lot easier to clean off than fixing bent pins.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Paste is a lot easier to clean off than fixing bent pins.


Sure is, I hope it's that simple as well


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 20, 2020)

phill said:


> As I was able to share the last buy with you all, here's another one I'll be throwing in another Xeon into....
> 
> View attachment 172431 View attachment 172432
> 
> Comes complete as far as I know, just a little frustrated that the CPU socket had some paste on two of the pins and the seller didn't mention it...  I'll be dropping him a message tomorrow...  Otherwise....  Here's hoping it works!!


My wallet has seen the look I gave this beauty and started to sweat. What a nice board, not just the features but the looks!


----------



## Edwired (Oct 20, 2020)

@phill Abit of brake cleaner or electronic spray will clear out the paste but have the board sitting at an angle so it can run off the board as it works wonders for me


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 20, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> My wallet has seen the look I gave this beauty and started to sweat. What a nice board, not just the features but the looks!


I agree! what an awesome looking board.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks all, I'm going to try and get it cleaned off tonight and then hopefully give it a test tomorrow   Let it dry out a bit as I'm guessing I'll have to spray quite a bit in the socket??


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Thanks all, I'm going to try and get it cleaned off tonight and then hopefully give it a test tomorrow   Let it dry out a bit as I'm guessing I'll have to spray quite a bit in the socket??


 
I try to avoid spraying things into LGA sockets. Brake Cleaner can melt some plastics (I was an auto mechanic for years) and other spray cleaners leave a residue. I use an extremely soft old toothbrush with the tip dipped in 90% isopropyl alcohol and VERY GENTLY use the tip to brush away the paste. The first pass usually softens it and the second removes it. You barely have to touch it to get it off once it's softened.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 20, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I try to avoid spraying things into LGA sockets. Brake Cleaner can melt some plastics (I was an auto mechanic for years) and other spray cleaners leave a residue. I use an extremely soft old toothbrush with the tip dipped in 90% isopropyl alcohol and VERY GENTLY use the tip to brush away the paste. The first pass usually softens it and the second removes it. You barely have to touch it to get it off once it's softened.


I sprayed alot of motherboards and sockets never had any issues since as i used WD-40 Specialist Fast Drying Contact Cleaner abit pricey for one but brake cleaner works the same way abit cheaper. I spray in quick burst method as it only need a small amount to clear it off and dab it abit it with lintfree cloth to get rid of the excess and let it dry out for a day


----------



## Edwired (Oct 21, 2020)

I decided to revert the bios back to stock and reset the watt meter plug so i can find out how much power is been consumed at idle it bouncing between 120.1w to 126.8w (OC 144.3w to 146.7w) when running cinebench r20 which peaked at about 177.8 watt so judging with the last overclock i used it peaked at 265.6 watt which uses up to about 87.8w more that just for the cpu only. Quite impressive


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2020)

Well guys, it seems I was lucky enough to just require a small paint brush and a bit of luck, as whatever was in that socket on the Rampage 3, came out without any issues at all.  I've attached a few pictures to my adventures today, it's been somewhat interesting and frustrating at the same time...  Pictures are a 1000 words so they say, so I'm going to shut up now and just show you these   (Apologies in advance but I put them as thumbnails as there's shall I say, more than one or two....)

I can see something in that socket....




Whatever it was, it's gone now!!



And here we go to the test bench setup...

Xeon X5650
6 x 2GB G Skill 2133MHz DDR3 (at stock timings, no overclock and not all sticks at once)
R7 240 GPU for display only
EVGA P2 850W PSU

   

And now for some weirdness..... 

   

Does anyone else get these problems because I'm just curious if anyone thinks it's the CPU not quite having a decent contact on the pins/pads underneath or if it's possibly the memory slots or if it's possibly both??

When I first tried it, I put in 3 sticks of 2GB, simple test make sure it boots.  2 out of the 3 slots seemed to function correctly.  So after a one by one approach, I got the 3 sticks showing. 
Now when I put in one more stick and then another and another, it worked fine up until the last unoccupied slot, to which the RAM amount then went to 6GB.  After a few goes again with re-sitting the RAM and even making sure the CPU sat correctly, I was able to get 12GB showing...

Does anyone else get an issue like or similar to this at all?  I'm just curious as I'd like to know if it's something I'm doing or if it's just the age of the hardware as my Gigabyte X58-UD9 had the same issue...  Got it working with 6 sticks of RAM eventually but it seemed to be a big of an effort to do so......

Penny for anyone's thoughts please 

@Edwired  It's amazing how much a bit of an overclock can make something go from being quite efficient to not so much at all   Glad that unit is coming in handy!!


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 21, 2020)

Fine job! I've got an Asus X99 Deluxe somebody gave me because he thought RAM slot A1 was dead. I cleaned it out, put a RAM stick in it a few times until it finally showed up in BIOS then left it alone and put the rest of the RAM in. I haven't had any of the memory out in over 5 years now. If it works don't touch it.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Well guys, it seems I was lucky enough to just require a small paint brush and a bit of luck, as whatever was in that socket on the Rampage 3, came out without any issues at all.  I've attached a few pictures to my adventures today, it's been somewhat interesting and frustrating at the same time...  Pictures are a 1000 words so they say, so I'm going to shut up now and just show you these   (Apologies in advance but I put them as thumbnails as there's shall I say, more than one or two....)
> 
> I can see something in that socket....
> 
> ...


My SR-2 does the same crap. Gotta fiddle to get all slots shown. None of my other X58 boards do it. Plug and play on those.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> My SR-2 does the same crap. Gotta fiddle to get all slots shown. None of my other X58 boards do it. Plug and play on those.


Its so strange as to why it happens but I did wonder if a change of CPU would make any difference??  I'm guessing not really...??


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 22, 2020)

Great to see it up and running. When I first bought my Alienware PC with the Asus P6T Deluxe V2, I got that CPU fan error, it somehow fixed itself, or maybe me playing around in the bios solved it, is this error common on the X58 boards? Do you plan on leaving in the X5650? I watched a YouTube video where one person OC his X5650 to 4.2 GHz on air, and run it for over a year with no issues. I bought a X5680 on eBay last week, but have not received it yet.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 22, 2020)

The fix for the ram disappearing is to loosing up the screws on the socket or there's misaligned pins that needs straightening out in the socket. Do check with a camera zoomed in on the socket so you can see where it out of place
I noticed two possible pins missing in the picture


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I noticed two possible pins missing in the picture


Looking at other pics online it appears they are left empty for some reason.


----------



## Knuckle Buster (Oct 22, 2020)

I acquired 2 editing stations that were used on major motion pictures and took the server and 2 docking stations and made a custom home server, gaming computer, coffee table
Supermicro X7DBE-O
2 XEON E5450
MYRICOM 10G-PCIE-8B-2S
DVS CENTAURUS 2 LUCY 4
TRANSFER STATION 9050021X1
CODEX DIGITAL SAS BOARDS
2008. DC-KCL 2810
2009  CTR2  P09050011X1
REMOVABLE DOCK P09040121X3 WITH T800 AND 4 LAPTOP 500 gig Western Digital Caviar Black Hdd
Main storage 12 Western Digital 2tb Cavair Black for  24 to.
OS Linux, Red Hat,  Fedura



Knuckle Buster said:


> I acquired 2 editing stations that were used on major motion pictures and took the server and 2 docking stations and made a custom home server, gaming computer, coffee table
> Supermicro X7DBE-O
> 2 XEON E5450
> MYRICOM 10G-PCIE-8B-2S
> ...






I do have  question about plugging in 13 hard drives. The transfer stations used a portable bay sas card that the t-800 plugged into and it had 4 sata cables coming out that went to 1 of a stack of 4 sas chassis boards the next board had 4 sata cables 3 went to 3 western digital caviar black 2 tb hard drives and the 4th.went to a LTO 5 tape drive next board went.to 3 more Western Digital drives and 4th another LTO Drive
And the last board 4 sata went.to another removable t-800 drive.. seeing as I have my drives in stacks of 4 I thought I could plug 4 into 1 card, 4 into the 2nd card, and 4 into the 3rd card and then all 3 cards would plug into the sas.board just like it did.in the transfer station.. that way I would only have to run 1 cable from the sas board to the mother board keeping my build extremely even unbelievably clean wire wise.. do I have a chance of this worki


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 22, 2020)

I finally got a chance yesterday to compare my i7 5960X and E5 2683 V4 recoding a 500Mb video file from .avi to .mp4. Both rigs are X99 platforms and running DDR4 at 2400 speed. Win 10 Enterprise LTSC operating systems on NVMe drives and identical cooling. I didn't time them but the 2683 V4 was done a lot faster and the CPU never went above 70 degrees F, the 5960X hit 139 degrees F. I opened the device manager on the 2683 V4 and it was fun seeing 32 cores in use (16 w/hyperthreading). I used Sound Forge Pro 14.0 for the recoding and file editing (removing background noise and increasing the volume level).


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Its so strange as to why it happens but I did wonder if a change of CPU would make any difference??  I'm guessing not really...??


Didn't make any difference on mine.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I finally got a chance yesterday to compare my i7 5960X and E5 2683 V4 recoding a 500Mb video file from .avi to .mp4. Both rigs are X99 platforms and running DDR4 at 2400 speed. Win 10 Enterprise LTSC operating systems on NVMe drives and identical cooling. I didn't time them but the 2683 V4 was done a lot faster and the CPU never went above 70 degrees F, the 5960X hit 139 degrees F. I opened the device manager on the 2683 V4 and it was fun seeing 32 cores in use (16 w/hyperthreading). I used Sound Forge Pro 14.0 for the recoding and file editing (removing background noise and increasing the volume level).


I have noticed that the Xeon's can be very cool running CPUs...  Scary in some ways for how many cores they can have..  My 5960X spent its last few years crunching for our TPU WCG team and a little light gaming..  Was  under water and with the clock speed and vcore I was running, it rarely saw over 40C in the winter months...  Summer, up to 60C I saw...  



Mr.Scott said:


> Didn't make any difference on mine.


I had my doubts @Mr.Scott that a change of CPU would change anything at all... Looks like I could be right with that one...


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Does anyone else get an issue like or similar to this at all? I'm just curious as I'd like to know if it's something I'm doing or if it's just the age of the hardware as my Gigabyte X58-UD9 had the same issue... Got it working with 6 sticks of RAM eventually but it seemed to be a big of an effort to do so......
> 
> Penny for anyone's thoughts please


Just like Mr.Scotts SR-2 my SR-2 had the same issue. It was a pain to get all 48GB to show up. I thought I had it figured out by cleaning everything nicely, but even then on every 10th or so boot it lost a single stick. Would often come back on a simple reboot tho. 
It tended to be worse when I tried to push overclocks but it seemed pretty random.

Sorry that I can't help you more. I do not think its a socket pin / mounting issue neccessarily. I had a R3X where I tried direct-die cooling with the sockets retention mechanism removed. I had a lot of wonky mounts on that one with bad contact between cooler and die. At no point during these tests I had any RAM drop out.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Just like Mr.Scotts SR-2 my SR-2 had the same issue. It was a pain to get all 48GB to show up. I thought I had it figured out by cleaning everything nicely, but even then on every 10th or so boot it lost a single stick. Would often come back on a simple reboot tho.
> It tended to be worse when I tried to push overclocks but it seemed pretty random.
> 
> Sorry that I can't help you more. I do not think its a socket pin / mounting issue neccessarily. I had a R3X where I tried direct-die cooling with the sockets retention mechanism removed. I had a lot of wonky mounts on that one with bad contact between cooler and die. At no point during these tests I had any RAM drop out.


I don't think I've had that many a issue with the SR-2 or not that I remember.  I remember it having 48GB of RAM when I bought it and it wasn't helping with the overclock but, 48GB was awesome!  I do remember on the EVGA forums that they have been running with 96GB of RAM in them, I mean, wow...  I don't think the overclock was as high as it could have been but still, I'm not sure that was the object of the 96GB of RAM in the system....

I've had a mess about with the board again today guys, made sure the socket was clean and that I've switched CPUs and managed to get things working as far as I know.  Tomorrow if I have a spare few minutes, I'll take all the RAM out, just add it in stick by stick and see how I get on...  Whenever I test any of these boards I buy, making sure the slots work are a definite and it's not the first board I've had second hand that's seemed to have dodgy slots but if it's me screwing it up, then I can go have words with myself   

Here's a few more pics anyways 

     

I did take out some RAM from the board and swap some around just to test to see if it made any difference and even with the CPU swap, it all showed up, so hopefully the final test tomorrow will be the take all the RAM out, put it in one by one and see if that works 

Thanks guys as always


----------



## Edwired (Oct 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I don't think I've had that many a issue with the SR-2 or not that I remember.  I remember it having 48GB of RAM when I bought it and it wasn't helping with the overclock but, 48GB was awesome!  I do remember on the EVGA forums that they have been running with 96GB of RAM in them, I mean, wow...  I don't think the overclock was as high as it could have been but still, I'm not sure that was the object of the 96GB of RAM in the system....
> 
> I've had a mess about with the board again today guys, made sure the socket was clean and that I've switched CPUs and managed to get things working as far as I know.  Tomorrow if I have a spare few minutes, I'll take all the RAM out, just add it in stick by stick and see how I get on...  Whenever I test any of these boards I buy, making sure the slots work are a definite and it's not the first board I've had second hand that's seemed to have dodgy slots but if it's me screwing it up, then I can go have words with myself
> 
> ...


Glad you got it up and running. What was the main cause


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 24, 2020)

@phill I'm joining you on the RAM troubleshooting with X58 





Picked up this board with an X5670 and 6GB of RAM. Something is wrong with a single RAM channel. It takes a while to train memory on every start-up and when it finally boots it sometimes stops, displays the message 'calculating DRAM size' and then restarts. 
When it gets into Windows, the OS can not see all 6GB of ram. Only 4 are available BUT software says I'm running triple channel 6 GB. CPU-Z for example says that and can even read the SPD profile of the 'missing' stick. 

I found some sticky residue on top of the RAM-slots and a big spot near the inner slot. I guess someone spilled a drink there. Currently I'm waiting for my cleaner to dry, got my fingers crossed that I can fix it.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 24, 2020)

Somebody has a fully functional (claimed) EVGA X58 FTW3 with an I5 CPU, 16GB RAM and a wireless card for $50 obo on the local Craigslist. Is this a decent X58 mobo and if so which cheap overclockable Xeon would be best in it?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 24, 2020)

Give it a lick and see what the taste like so you know what drink was spilled 

$50 sounds like a broken board if i were you i would ask the seller to show pictures and videos as it functioning if no i would walk away from it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Somebody has a fully functional (claimed) EVGA X58 FTW3 with an I5 CPU


That is not possible. There were no i5 CPU's made for 1366, not even engineering samples. It was purely a premium platform. i5's were made on the 1156 socket for that gen. It's got to be an i7.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 24, 2020)

I'll look and see if it's still around in a few days. Poster said he was using it as a media server. If I can get it for $35 and everything works I'll add it to my collection.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 24, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> @phill I'm joining you on the RAM troubleshooting with X58  Picked up this board with an X5670 and 6GB of RAM. Something is wrong with a single RAM channel. It takes a while to train memory on every start-up and when it finally boots it sometimes stops, displays the message 'calculating DRAM size' and then restarts.
> When it gets into Windows, the OS can not see all 6GB of ram. Only 4 are available BUT software says I'm running triple channel 6 GB. CPU-Z for example says that and can even read the SPD profile of the 'missing' stick.


I just picked up a X5670 today, installed on this board "Asus P6T Deluxe V2" with no issues, have it running at 4.0 GHz @40° temps, with 28 Gig of ram. It made a LOT of difference from the i7 920, and I was running the i7 @ 3.78 GHz. I've been running it for over 4 hrs. now, just surfing the web, and watching some YouTube video's, temps still @40° hopefully it's good to go.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Glad you got it up and running. What was the main cause


I've simply no clue and you can quote me!!  

I'll have another look at it when time or the Mrs's allows, but I've had it with a few X58 boards that they just appear to have delicate memory slots..  I don't believe there's any damage to the board but it does seem odd to me that I could have pushed down on the RAM and got that channel/stick working and then when I went from 4 sticks to 5 sticks then to 6 sticks, it would go from 8GB to 10GB back to 6GB...  Blows my little mind, I can't deal with things like that!! 


Dinnercore said:


> @phill I'm joining you on the RAM troubleshooting with X58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pain sometimes!!  I'd just check on the bios and see if it reports it as I found if it's not there, it usually doesn't show up anywhere to be honest...  Although, I'm sure there'll be something to tell me otherwise! lol  

Lovely board there mate, I hope you can get it working    Oh, try some different RAM as that might be faulty but I'm sure your there already


----------



## Edwired (Oct 25, 2020)

Must be poor contacts in the cpu socket resulting that. There's a trick i used is a strong sewing needle and start with the ram slot and each pin i push inward force just a small bit to give the pin more contact surface. Second trick i used is a dead ddr3 ram module with no ic or caps present on it that way i can see straight down on the slot which pins is misaligned and work from there



phill said:


> I've simply no clue and you can quote me!!
> 
> I'll have another look at it when time or the Mrs's allows, but I've had it with a few X58 boards that they just appear to have delicate memory slots..  I don't believe there's any damage to the board but it does seem odd to me that I could have pushed down on the RAM and got that channel/stick working and then when I went from 4 sticks to 5 sticks then to 6 sticks, it would go from 8GB to 10GB back to 6GB...  Blows my little mind, I can't deal with things like that!!
> 
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> I just picked up a X5670 today, installed on this board "Asus P6T Deluxe V2" with no issues, have it running at 4.0 GHz @40° temps, with 28 Gig of ram. It made a LOT of difference from the i7 920, and I was running the i7 @ 3.78 GHz. I've been running it for over 4 hrs. now, just surfing the web, and watching some YouTube video's, temps still @40° hopefully it's good to go.


4ghz is a breeze for the X5600 series of Xeons. You're good.



Edwired said:


> Must be poor contacts in the cpu socket resulting that. There's a trick i used is a strong sewing needle and start with the ram slot and each pin i push inward force just a small bit to give the pin more contact surface. Second trick i used is a dead ddr3 ram module with no ic or caps present on it that way i can see straight down on the slot which pins is misaligned and work from there


Interesting techniques!


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2020)

I have been busy lately bashing the x5675 about to see where it hold up at the moment it running 172 fsb with every power saving options enabled it currently at 3.96ghz (turbo mode to 4.30ghz) @ 1.288v (bios stated 1.300v) QPI/DRAM Core Volt  =  1.21250 V while the dram is downclocked 1,376.4mhzm, fsb:dram ratio = 2:8 dram voltage 1.60v, uncore is 2752mhz and qpi clock is 3096mhz.

I'm wondering am i on the limit on any of the above speed?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I'm wondering am i on the limit on any of the above speed?


You're not even close to being near the limits. 1366 CPU's can, as general rule, handle 200mhz bclk if voltages, QPI, uncore and memory settings are just right. That X5675 should be able to do 201mhz x 20 at 1.32v, uncore at 3000mhz, QPI at 3000mhz.

EDIT;
At that bclk running RAM at it's rated speeds will be trivial as the mutli's work out perfectly.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2020)

As the multi is at x25


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> As the multi is at x25


You can drop it down. Even though the X5675 is multiplier locked, only the upper range is limited, you can drop down it at will.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I have been busy lately bashing the x5675 about to see where it hold up at the moment it running 172 fsb with every power saving options enabled it currently at 3.96ghz (turbo mode to 4.30ghz) @ 1.288v (bios stated 1.300v) QPI/DRAM Core Volt  =  1.21250 V while the dram is downclocked 1,376.4mhzm, fsb:dram ratio = 2:8 dram voltage 1.60v, uncore is 2752mhz and qpi clock is 3096mhz.
> 
> I'm wondering am i on the limit on any of the above speed?


My daily.  Overclock that bad boy. 
You're just getting started.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> My daily.  Overclock that bad boy.
> You're just getting started.View attachment 173791


I noticed that you running dram 935.2 x 2 = 1,870.4mhz. What your vtt set to? And last question is that ram timing is that in auto or manual

Ah crap he running dual cpu set up no way i can compete with that 



lexluthermiester said:


> You can drop it down. Even though the X5675 is multiplier locked, only the upper range is limited, you can drop down it at will.


I see what i can do when i have free time to tweak


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 29, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I noticed that you running dram 935.2 x 2 = 1,870.4mhz. What your vtt set to? And last question is that ram timing is that in auto or manual
> 
> Ah crap he running dual cpu set up no way i can compete with that


VTT is 1.35v
Timings are manually set stock settings.
Screenshot is old. I actually run 7-7-7-21 timings now. Same speed.
Wasn't meant for you to 'compete' with. Just wanted to show the overclock. Air cooled 24/7 stable daily machine.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice to know    



Mr.Scott said:


> VTT is 1.35v
> Timings are manually set stock settings.
> Screenshot is old. I actually run 7-7-7-21 timings now. Same speed.
> Wasn't meant for you to 'compete' with. Just wanted to show the overclock. Air cooled 24/7 stable daily machine.


What your average temp during usage


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 30, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Nice to know
> 
> 
> What your average temp during usage


Around 40c give or take.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2020)

Came across this video about the 48gb ram on asus x58 board as i dont understand german


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Came across this video about the 48gb ram on asus x58 board as i dont understand german


The general idea is that the supposed 24GB limit is not a thing on that board. This is actually true for many X58 based systems.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 5, 2020)

More i looked around there not many forum about it


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2020)

I really appreciate everyone for keeping this Thread alive


----------



## Edwired (Nov 6, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I really appreciate everyone for keeping this Thread alive


Ah your welcome @Knoxx29 
How you been since haven't seen you in this room for awhile


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ah your welcome @Knoxx29
> How you been since haven't seen you in this room for awhile



On July 2018 i quit the PC world but I am coming back at the beginning of next year.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 6, 2020)

Ah i say you taken a break to reflect on important things in life. It good that you are still around and sure keep in touch with the forum 

Also @Knoxx29 how the xeon x5690 getting on these days


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Also @Knoxx29 how the xeon x5690 getting on these days



Still pretty solid and lately cheap


----------



## Edwired (Nov 6, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Still pretty solid and lately cheap


I been tweaking mine for ages trying to squeeze more performance in different setting and mixing them up to get the best overall


----------



## Edwired (Nov 7, 2020)

Ended up tinkering last night to about 4am just to see how far I can get it with with most settings in auto except vcore, qpi and dram set manually got to 4.40ghz at vcore 1.325v qpi 1.31 it pass both r15 and r20 cinebench then decided to just to apply maximum voltage to vcore and qpi and go all out for the last ditch it pass both cinebench at 4.50ghz but the scores started to degrade from there so it looks like I got a good chip overall


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 7, 2020)

I know I could do a OS reinstall but being lazy I'm trying to avoid that. My dilemma is getting the chipset and other CPU related files to install on a previous Win 7 Enterprise install on a SSD I transplanted into my recent ASRock X99/3.1 E5 2683 V4 build. I've got everything else working but the correct CPU drivers. Safe mode hasn't helped and I had to use Geek uninstaller to remove the previous older chipset drivers. This isn't the main OS in this rig (triple boot) but I'd like to get it fully functional with the least amount of effort expended.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 7, 2020)

You mean keep the os but in different  conpoments you should done the oobe method that basically keeps everything but reset the drivers so the operating system can detect new hardware


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 8, 2020)

I did that but the OS doesn't have any info on the much newer CPU. Installing a newer chipset driver should cure that but so far it doesn't want to install. It did work on a Win 10 Enterprise SSD I also plugged into it. As soon as I put the chipset drivers in all was good.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 8, 2020)

As it's getting a little chilly here in the northwest of drama country, I can vouch for the x5680 processor in being a fantastic mini heater.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> On July 2018 i quit the PC world but I am coming back at the beginning of next year.


I hope that you're doing well mate!!   How's the little one doing??

I was just testing the Rampage 3 Black and my 290X... They are great for warming up the room!!    Just about 1/2 the power from a 650w PSU!!    Was hoping to have a few more Xeon's this evening but sadly they went for more than I wanted to pay for....  Always another fish.......


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 9, 2020)

I have three XFX R9 290X's and one 290. I keep them because they're registered and have the full XFX lifetime warranty. I don't think they offer that anymore. They do run warm but don't do a bad job of driving large 4K displays. I got them dirt cheap parting out bitcoin mining rigs a few years ago. The previous owners never bothered registering them with XFX so I got the full warranty. 1000+ watt PSU's have no problems with them.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

I never had the 290X series so when I saw this boxed model, I just thought, ah what the hell    Seems to work really well, I've had a few benchmark runs with it which I'm happy with, only stock just so I could test the card but happy days   Reminded me to never test a rig when taxing it on a cardboard box as it can get a little warm...  It's great for testing to see it turn on etc but..... Still, setup a little differently now but working fine 


     

Had no idea what the two switches where on the GPU until a little light Googling later revealed all I needed to know    Apparently the first pic was to show at a glace temps...  Showing blue upto 60C, then yellow from 61C to 80C and then red for anything over 81C I believe I read....  I never saw it change colour!! 
The second switch I found out was with turning the fans on altogether or when it hit a certain temp..  A bit strange I thought but went with it anyways   I'm not sure that the card will close much, according to TPU's review of it, it wasn't the best..  But then I've never really bothered with GPU overclocking on any of my gaming rigs, if the games aren't running fast enough, well I buy a new card


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2020)

I was bashing about with the overclock the other night while drinking Bacardi Gold and 7up was feeling fuzzy when hitting 4.5ghz such a nice feeling but later that night i was bashing it to see if it can boot 4.6ghz and it does boot but started to fail both cinebench r15 and r20 as this was on the maximum voltage of 1.35v on vcore and qpi


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

I would overclock this one, but with the dropped on air cooler that I currently have cooling it, I believe from running 3D Mark Vantage, it was hitting nearly 90C under load so I decided against pushing it further for the moment   I need some water cooling! lol


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2020)

phill said:


> I would overclock this one, but with the dropped on air cooler that I currently have cooling it, I believe from running 3D Mark Vantage, it was hitting nearly 90C under load so I decided against pushing it further for the moment   I need some water cooling! lol


To be honest i haven't checked the temperature as far i know it was below 70 to 75c on the cores as i was going for the maximum score on cinebench mainly


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm not sure I'd like to run CineBench with the current cooling   I might give it a go and see what happens


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm not sure I'd like to run CineBench with the current cooling  I might give it a go and see what happens


Dont be a chicken and get it done lol


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

I'll give it a go when I'm home from work...  I'm sure it'll be fine but I need to get it under water for sure!! lol


----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 11, 2020)

Need help. Possible hard drive failure. Using ssd for boot and standard disk drive for storage. ssd works fine, mech drive isn't found (see pic 1 ). Tried different cables, slots etc, still nothing. Diagnostics shows nothing wrong with pc. However set up utility says raid is enabled (pic 2). Is it supposed be like that since ssd's and mech drives aren't compatible. Thanks.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 11, 2020)

Just looking at that are you using the ssd as standalone to boot the operating system if yes you are suppose to use ahci mode for one ssd/hdd or if raid is been used it will work with two exact same ssd/hdd can not be mixed brand, model or sizes


AvrageGamr said:


> Need help. Possible hard drive failure. Using ssd for boot and standard disk drive for storage. ssd works fine, mech drive isn't found (see pic 1 ). Tried different cables, slots etc, still nothing. Diagnostics shows nothing wrong with pc. However set up utility says raid is enabled (pic 2). Is it supposed be like that since ssd's and mech drives aren't compatible. Thanks.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 11, 2020)

SSD ( SATA 0 ) has  Windows. the second hd ( SATA 1) is a 1 tb 7200 rpm WD drive for Steam, etc. Raid isn't compatible with ssd's and mech drives. Worked as 2 different drives before. Bought it from a local computer store years ago so this is the first time I have had to go into the set up menu. I did not change the settings and yet it says raid is on. Can it turn on raid by itself? Also, I get the same error message if I plug the mech drive into one of the other empty SATA ports


----------



## Edwired (Nov 11, 2020)

If you are able to boot into the operating system by pressing F1 to continue then download Hard Disk Sentinel to see the hard drive health if it starting to fail back up the everything to the another hard drive as soon as possible otherwise you risk losing the files on it


----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 11, 2020)

I can boot into the o.s. no problem. However with the mech drive connected it takes forever to load. The mech drive isn't powering up for some reason, so nothing can read it. Was planning on replacing it with a 1tb 870 Evo anyway.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 11, 2020)

Most likely the drive mainboard died or have bad sectors or the head inside of it gone bad. Look like you have to redownload the steam games. The best tip for you is to prevent ssd/hdd failures in the future is to back up on a weekly or monthly on a external hard drive so you have a better chance without losing important contents


----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 11, 2020)

Everything that was on that drive I can redownload. Just bought a Samsung 870 QVO 1TB. Just about to install it and see what happens.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 11, 2020)

AvrageGamr said:


> Everything that was on that drive I can redownload. Just bought a Samsung 870 QVO 1TB. Just about to install it and see what happens.


Good to know sure let us know how you get on when it done


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 11, 2020)

Try that dead drive in a USB docking station and see what happens. I use Speccy to see if they have bad sectors if it shows up in Windows.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 12, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Good to know sure let us know how you get on when it done


Got it installed, works great.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I really appreciate everyone for keeping this Thread alive


Long time no see man! How you been?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Toothless (Nov 15, 2020)

Mmmm spicy. 2/3 of the things I need to finish up the dual x5680.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 15, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Mmmm spicy. 2/3 of the things I need to finish up the dual x5680.


Solid CPU. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Solid CPU. What are you going to do with it?


It's my WCG cruncher right now, but after I nab a couple of AIOs for it (already chatted with someone about it but I need paydays) and see if I can clock er' at 4ghz.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2020)

Last step is for the coolers and she'll be good to go. Even got all the PCI slots powered!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 17, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Last step is for the coolers and she'll be good to go. Even got all the PCI slots powered!


Looks F'ing great.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Last step is for the coolers and she'll be good to go. Even got all the PCI slots powered!


You definitely need a better GPU for that beast!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You definitely need a better GPU for that beast!


I really wanted a GTX690 for it but at the time, to get the ram I needed to spend X amount, and SLI is dead.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I really wanted a GTX690 for it but at the time, to get the ram I needed to spend X amount, and SLI is dead.


What card is that? At first glance it looked like a GT card but looking closed the "X" can be made out.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 17, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Last step is for the coolers and she'll be good to go. Even got all the PCI slots powered!


Jeez she's clean as a whistle


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What card is that? At first glance it looked like a GT card but looking closed the "X" can be made out.


It's a 1650s in there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It's a 1650s in there.


That's a good card. I was going to suggest a GTX 670 or GTX 760ti but your card is in that ballpark of performance.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

Guys I order this puppy....

It will arrive today so maybe I will manage to do some testing a bit later.....I dreamed about this CPU for a loooong time....I just hope so that will OC(via/bclk)as good as my"old"2650V2....

Ok guys....so far so good....everything working just fine....after my little tweaking I managed to OC(bclk) on 115,3 so far,that means that My Xeon 2697 V2 crushing now on 3,46Ghz on all 12 cores +  turbo boosting on few cores up to 3,92Ghz and is totally stable so far...I did few benchmarks/here some pictures bellow....



Also temps on my "cheap"nothing special air cooling are totally fine in idle they are usually around 40c-44c and under the heavy load the max temp was 76c.....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 19, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Guys I order this puppy....
> View attachment 176225
> It will arrive today so maybe I will manage to do some testing a bit later.....I dream about this CPU for a loooong time....I just hope so that will OC(via/bclk)as good as my"old"2650V2....
> 
> ...


What temps are like on that cpu


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What temps are like on that cpu


Well on Intel official page stands that Tcase Max for Xeon 2697 V2 is 86c.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

@Zyll Goliath
Those are solid numbers. Are we seeing a slight OC? How much was it?


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 19, 2020)

wow, your cpuz single core is only about 30 points higher than yours (mine is a 10500ES).  Your multi destroys mine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> wow, your cpuz single core is only about 30 points higher than yours (mine is a 10500ES).  Your multi destroys mine.


12cores/24threads will do that.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> 12cores/24threads will do that.



well yes, but the single thread performance is impressive.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> @Zyll Goliath
> Those are solid numbers. Am we seeing a slight OC? How much was it?


Yes I OC via bclk because those Xeons are locked and that's the only possible way tho' you need some solid mobo and a bit of knowledge to do that....my Sabertooth so far handlig just fine this 12 core monster ......It was not that cheap at least not in here where I live I payed 175€ for him but I believe you can find it maybe a bit cheaper on ebay these days....



sepheronx said:


> wow, your cpuz single core is only about 30 points higher than yours (mine is a 10500ES).  Your multi destroys mine.


THX...well yeah as I said because of the OC this CPU now working on 3,46Ghz on all cores but boosting on few cores up to 3,92Ghz also this cpu have 30mb of L3 cache and that is not bad for gaming also.....when is on stock speed then it's not that impressive it will work on 3Ghz and boost up to 3,5Ghz....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 19, 2020)

Cheapest one I saw was about €136 free delivery from China on ebay but it for Apple Mac I'm sure it work just the same for Intel based motherboard


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Cheapest one I saw was about €136 free delivery from China on ebay but it for Apple Mac I'm sure it work just the same for Intel based motherboard


yeah it will work for sure they are identical....just need to be sure to avoid ES as they are not that good especially for bclk OC.....hmm can't see any for that price on ebay...cheapest that I found are 168$+shipping.....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 19, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> yeah it will work for sure they are identical....just need to be sure to avoid ES as they are not that good especially for bclk OC.....


I know it looks standard nothing mentioned ES according to the ebay listing. Even check Asus 2011 boards they still fetching a lot of money seen some asking €150 and saw the dearest one close to €300 that without postage included. Got a question about Asus p9x79 is that good board as it has the blue and black theme?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I know it looks standard nothing mentioned ES according to the ebay listing. Even check Asus 2011 boards they still fetching a lot of money seen some asking €150 and saw the dearest one close to €300 that without postage included. Got a question about Asus p9x79 is that good board as it has the blue and black theme?


Be cautious when I search on ebay it  does list me one for 136$+free shiping but it's not Xeon 2697 V2 it's Xeon 2667 V2......
As far as I know Asus p9x79 is a solid board....it's similar to my Sabertooth and have solid VRM that can handle a lot of cores..anyway it's good to read and ask around about X79 mobos before you decide to get one as they are still very pricey....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 19, 2020)

Ah yeah I was thinking of an upgrade sometime next year maybe but the current setup I have will do for the time being. Just was testing TT isle of man 2 earlier and I noticed texture popping up slowly while doing time trial it happens with trees, road marking, houses, and walls. I'm wondering would the vtt voltage been set to 1.21250v too low or does it affect the performance in any way


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

After further tweaking I realize that CPU actually boost up to 4,033Mhz on few cores....I did more torture tests and is totally rock solid on looong Cinebench R23 test...multi core-score was actually really good...



I scored OC like this 9728 points and this same CPU on stock speed scores 8378 points....all of that only on 1,17V on Vcore max CPU package power according to the Hwinfo was "only" 121W during this tests...


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Decided to tweak the system again this time I put the ram timing in auto, dram 1680mhz, uncore 3,360mhz, vcore 1.264v (bios stated 1.27500v, qpi/dram 1.2250v, dram 1.60v (it overvolt to 1.65v according to the dmm (digital multimeter as I found the read point below the dimm slots)
Seems pretty good got over 2000 points in r20 with hwinfo64 running in the background and the highest temps on the cores is 57c













In the latency test I noticed the x5675 beating the I9 10900k by 5.2ns I dont know if lower is a better score if anyone correct me on that


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Decided to tweak the system again this time I put the ram timing in auto, dram 1680mhz, uncore 3,360mhz, vcore 1.264v (bios stated 1.27500v, qpi/dram 1.2250v, dram 1.60v (it overvolt to 1.65v according to the dmm (digital multimeter as I found the read point below the dimm slots)
> Seems pretty good got over 2000 points in r20 with hwinfo64 running in the background and the highest temps on the cores is 57c
> View attachment 176284View attachment 176285View attachment 176286View attachment 176287View attachment 176288View attachment 176289


Nice latency there.....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice latency there.....


Thanks @Zyll Goliath post your results to see where you land on the chart


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Thanks @Zyll Goliath post your results to see where you land on the chart


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> View attachment 176291


Where the memory latency result i was meant to say


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Where the memory latency result i was meant to say


Well latency is not that great I still have my old memory and didn't have a lot of time to tweak but ain't that bad....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well latency is not that great I still have my old memory and didn't have a lot of time to tweak but ain't that bad....
> 
> View attachment 176300View attachment 176301View attachment 176302View attachment 176303


You beat me on nearly x2 read, x2 copy and x2 write which is good


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> You beat me on nearly x2 read, x2 copy and x2 write which is good


Sure but yours results are really solid for the X58 platform......


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure but yours results are really solid for the X58 platform......


Cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> In the latency test I noticed the x5675 beating the I9 10900k by 5.2ns I dont know if lower is a better score if anyone correct me on that


Lower is better.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

This CPU upgrade was a breeze....everything was working perfectly fine as soon as I install 2697 V2 into the socket....even the old memory settings didn't cause any problems....this morning I continue further fine tweaking and there are some minor improvements after I tight memory timings a bit , also I tried to push cpu clock more but then it becomes unstable....so I think I will call it a day on this speed(3,45Ghz-4,03Ghz/boost) and honestly I am more then happy with this....my next upgrade it will be maybe some better memory or possibly NVME SSD we will see but I am sure that I am not touching anymore CPU for at least year or so.....


Passmark 9....I crossed that 20k line now and there is no return back after that.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> This CPU upgrade was a breeze....everything was working perfectly fine as soon as I install 2697 V2 into the socket.


Nice!


Zyll Goliath said:


> even the old memory settings didn't cause any problems


That's not unusual.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not unusual.


It is a bit unusual because previously I configured memory timings/speed manually it's not on  XMP profile or even on standard jedec configuration and it's bounded to the bclk speed and OC....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Maybe the cpu is a bit sensitive to the memory timing or need more voltage tweaking would be my guess


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2020)

CPU Z result and comparison amongst the other 12c/24t cpu's.....also bellow there is a Xeon 2697 V2 score on stock speed....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 22, 2020)

Handy for more storage


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Handy for more storage


I think he's making a mountain out of a molehill with the SATA card. In practical applications the speed difference in not going to be noticed unless the drive installed is going to be hit hard frequently. Anyone who is going to need the speed over the convenience will be using SATA/SAS RAID and not something like this. I think IcyDock scored a win with both of those. Also, I have to agree with his assessment on the beer. But we can chock that one up to personal taste..


----------



## Edwired (Nov 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think he's making a mountain out of a molehill with the SATA card. In practical applications the speed difference in not going to be noticed unless the drive installed is going to be hit hard frequently. Anyone who is going to need the speed over the convenience will be using SATA/SAS RAID and not something like this. I think IcyDock scored a win with both of those. Also, I have to agree with his assessment on the beer. But we can chock that one up to personal taste..


I quite agree with you. It main purpose it to add and take away storage at will. I quite like the idea of the icydock


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey guys after all the various benchmarking and data collecting I POSTED this thread for the archive....who knows maybe some day someone will be interested to read&compare all those graphs&data .......


----------



## Edwired (Nov 23, 2020)

Like they say ''old but not obsolesce' lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 23, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Like they say ''old but not obsolesce' lol


Yeah...sometimes I been saying that same sentence to myself when I want to feel better.....


----------



## Edwired (Nov 27, 2020)

Bumped the blck abit to 170 resulting 4.25ghz @ 1.280v, vtt @ 1.24500v I think, ram 1700mhz same timings 9-9-9-24 @ 1.60v. Turbo enabled. I began to see why cinebench r20 keep disappearing when running as event viewer keep throwing error 0x0000005. In my theory it points out not enough power going through the cpu, the fix usually bumping up either vcore or vtt by 2 clicks have to check which one solved that issue


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone have the highest safe voltage for the x5680 chips? No longer limited by cooling..


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 29, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Anyone have the highest safe voltage for the x5680 chips? No longer limited by cooling..


Safe is subjective.
For 24/7 1.4v
I would probably not ever go over 1.45


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Safe is subjective.
> For 24/7 1.4v
> I would probably not ever go over 1.45


Would you happen to know a fix to the missing ram? 48 installed but board won't show all 48 (20, 32, 40, etc)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Safe is subjective.
> For 24/7 1.4v
> I would probably not ever go over 1.45


I'll agree with this.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 29, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Would you happen to know a fix to the missing ram? 48 installed but board won't show all 48 (20, 32, 40, etc)


Make sure the socket is snug with the cpu as if it overtighten or loose it will affect the ram appearing/diapperaring. Start with one dimm then work your way up each dimm.
Also check the vtt is set manually and start with 1.20v then work your way up until all the ram start to appear along with dram voltage based on the dimms you have
''You just cant slap it across the xeon face and say wake up god damn it''
It appears Nvidia sold $175 millions worth of 3000 series gpu to cryptocurrency miners awhile ago explaining the lack of stock according to some sites i read








						NVIDIA Allegedly Sold $175 Million Worth of Ampere GeForce RTX 30 GPUs To Crypto Miners, Could Be A Contributing Factor Behind Immense Shortages
					

Financial analysts have suggested that NVIDIA sold $175 Million worth of GeForce RTX 30 Ampere gaming GPUs to crypto miners.




					wccftech.com
				



Just type nvidia 175 million on google it shows alot of hits


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Would you happen to know a fix to the missing ram? 48 installed but board won't show all 48 (20, 32, 40, etc)


I've found in the past that sometimes its just the RAM not quite making contact with the pins in the slot...  Take RAM out and put in again, give the slot a quick blast with some canned air if poss just in case any dust etc. is in there...  It seems to work for me..  Have a UD7 that was the same and a few other boards as well..  It can be a right pain in the but.....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

phill said:


> I've found in the past that sometimes its just the RAM not quite making contact with the pins in the slot...  Take RAM out and put in again, give the slot a quick blast with some canned air if poss just in case any dust etc. is in there...  It seems to work for me..  Have a UD7 that was the same and a few other boards as well..  It can be a right pain in the but.....


Did that. Seems to be a combo of the board having issues physically and voltages. It's dropped down to 16GB at times with 48 installed. The kicker is AIDA64 will show all the ram but task manager won't.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Did that. Seems to be a combo of the board having issues physically and voltages. It's dropped down to 16GB at times with 48 installed. The kicker is AIDA64 will show all the ram but task manager won't.


Try swapping the rams around until the bios shows all 48gb I had to do that to my board when I ran into the snag with 12gb showing 8gb since then it worked like a charm


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Try swapping the rams around until the bios shows all 48gb I had to do that to my board when I ran into the snag with 12gb showing 8gb since then it worked like a charm


Did that too


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

What board do you have that causing all this problem


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> What board do you have that causing all this problem


It's the SR-2 build in my signature. Messing with the sockets does change things but I've accepted getting 40/48GB for now. Too tired to keep messing with it.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Did that too


Also do the screenshot of the north bridge intel Westmere IMC timing and the spd in aida64 something tells me that the bios is messing with the timings as I seen somewhere that loosing up Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) seems to fix the missing rams on some board


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Did that too


Have you tried taking out half of the RAM, just 24GB?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried taking out half of the RAM, just 24GB?


Yep. Still never saw all ram there unless it was with the small air coolers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Yep. Still never saw all ram there unless it was with the small air coolers.


What about using matching sets? Or are they all the same? Also, have you checked the PIN-pads in the bottom of the CPU to make sure there is no contamination?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What about using matching sets? Or are they all the same? Also, have you checked the PIN-pads in the bottom of the CPU to make sure there is no contamination?


Ram is all the same, and both CPUs and sockets are clean as can be.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Ram is all the same, and both CPUs and sockets are clean as can be.


Damn... Have you tried a different pair of CPU's(if you have them)?

EDIT: just had a thought, possible PSU problem?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Ram is all the same, and both CPUs and sockets are clean as can be.


What about the pins on the mobo?Also maybe you can try to put manually memory-timings and add a bit of voltage for the memory as you have now all mem slots occupied sometimes they need a bit more of V to operate properly.....just my 2 cents....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn... Have you tried a different pair of CPU's(if you have them)?
> 
> EDIT: just had a thought, possible PSU problem?


These are the first 1366 chips I've owned, and this problem is across three PSUs.



Zyll Goliath said:


> What about the pins on the mobo?Also maybe you can try to put manually memory-timings and add a bit of voltage for the memory as you have now all mem slots occupied sometimes they need a bit more of V to operate properly.....just my 2 cents....





Toothless said:


> Ram is all the same, and both CPUs and sockets are clean as can be.


And already said about voltages.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

I never heard of the psu causing ram issue it have to be the cpu/motherboard/ram/bios either one of these is the issue unless the the cpu itself has a dud imc


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

It's so weird.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 1, 2020)

I've thought about this on and off for about 10 years. I thought it was board, CPU, ram, voltage, settings.. bios. I honestly don't know why it drops ram. It does seem to work better (for me) using 4gb dimms. But I only have two and I have to mix the rest for a max of 16gb in my case. I had better luck using older bioses compared to the newest for my board (R3F). It would drop ram inside a case, outside a case. The last time I tried I had luck with it for a couple of months until I broke it down to use my z77 again. But when I moved to an older bios it ran really well..


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It's so weird.


Need more info go to motherboard list there then screenshot chipset -> North Bridge: Intel Westmere IMC and the same again for SPD as it will list the timings it currently running and the spd timings according to the ram


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

It might simply be that some of the memory slots aren't working correctly and just starting to fail    I've had a few issues with different CPUs and RAM in that UD7 board, it's very frustrating..

When was the last time it showed all the RAM installed?  Daft question, can you check all the RAM in another rig just to make sure that the RAM is not faulty?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Need more info go to motherboard list there then screenshot chipset -> North Bridge: Intel Westmere IMC and the same again for SPD as it will list the timings it currently running and the spd timings according to the ram


When I get home sure.



phill said:


> It might simply be that some of the memory slots aren't working correctly and just starting to fail    I've had a few issues with different CPUs and RAM in that UD7 board, it's very frustrating..
> 
> When was the last time it showed all the RAM installed?  Daft question, can you check all the RAM in another rig just to make sure that the RAM is not faulty?


Right before I swapped coolers all 48 came up. I can check 2 sticks at a time in my 5350 but I just left for work. If I'm not dead later I'll see about trying it.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 1, 2020)

I've had this issue on an off since I started using x58.. I just didn't talk about it because I thought I could figger it out.

The only thing I didn't try was a different cooler. With the exception of my H100, it didn't have a high clamp pressure like all of my others. So I guess I did try that lol. It could be the connection between pads and pins I suppose. Maybe they should have made the pins 5 thou longer. In my case, the biggest help was 4gb dimms and an ancient bios.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

Well I tried with 6 instead of 12 and same issue, 16/24 was there. Usually if I reboot it enough or tweak how tight the coolers are I'll get all 48 going.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok try doing memorytest to rule out any ram issue on the working board whenever you can. Yeah I think it something to do with the cooler as it is only thing that could be causing as if you overnighten the 4 screws it plays havoc same goes if it too loose same results. You may want to check the board if it not bend like a banana after the cooler is put on. You have to look at it like an eagle eye to see the height differences. But please don't go too extreme on tighting each screws you will risk the socket pins getting too flat losing connection to the cpu. Otherwise you have to do the needle pin and magnifying glass method in order to lift the every pin high enough to make connection work with the cpu


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ok try doing memorytest to rule out any ram issue on the working board whenever you can. Yeah I think it something to do with the cooler as it is only thing that could be causing as if you overnighten the 4 screws it plays havoc same goes if it too loose same results. You may want to check the board if it not bend like a banana after the cooler is put on. You have to look at it like an eagle eye to see the height differences. But please don't go too extreme on tighting each screws you will risk the socket pins getting too flat losing connection to the cpu. Otherwise you have to do the needle pin and magnifying glass method in order to lift the every pin high enough to make connection work with the cpu


I think it's just the board bending. Gotta twist and try all the combos and maybe change voltages to make it all work.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Right before I swapped coolers all 48 came up. I can check 2 sticks at a time in my 5350 but I just left for work. If I'm not dead later I'll see about trying it.


Might be worth a look to re-seat the CPUs and just check the mounts on the cooler, too much pressure etc. could put it out I guess?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Might be worth a look to re-seat the CPUs and just check the mounts on the cooler, too much pressure etc. could put it out I guess?


I think it's just the very fine way the cpu has contact. Like one side has to be tighter than the other and the stars gotta align but only in that one spot 33 miles south of the north most part of the Mississippi river during the spring months


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I think it's just the very fine way the cpu has contact. Like one side has to be tighter than the other and the stars gotta align but only in that one spot 33 miles south of the north most part of the Mississippi river during the spring months


The CPUs aren't slightly bent or buckled at all??


----------



## Edwired (Dec 1, 2020)

But take your time doing one thing at the time otherwise you be driving yourself mad.
Get a straight metal ruler and check the cpu on each corner to and shine a light behind the ruler to see if it dead flat or bucked


----------



## Toothless (Dec 1, 2020)

Goooood question on both. I'd hate to have to get new chips but you guys have a point. When I get an itch I'll open it back up and check the chips. For now I have some WCG and Rosetta to catch up on.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

hey, I have a xeon e5 2620 v3, i saw in the BIOS of my mobo that there is support for overclock, but i have no idea on how to do it, any videos or recommendations on what I should look for? I'm kind of lost since I dont know what to search on google :/


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 1, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> hey, I have a xeon e5 2620 v3, i saw in the BIOS of my mobo that there is support for overclock, but i have no idea on how to do it, any videos or recommendations on what I should look for? I'm kind of lost since I dont know what to search on google :/


Only way to OC locked Xeons is by rising the base clock(BCLK)so if you have some decent motherboard you can try and see how far you can go....go slow first try to see if everything is stable on 103,105 BCLK and if it is then go more&more......I personally atm have Xeon 2697 V2 and it is OC via BCLK on 115,2 also before I have Xeon 2650 V2 and it was  OC up to the 113,4 so it is possible to reach some more then decent speeds just go easy step by step.....
P.S.Tho' you have X99 so it will be more difficult to do BCLK OC + it is a Chinese motherboard not sure if you have that option in bios settings...Anyway I am 99% sure that you can do Turbo-Hack on those motherboards but you need to be careful if you do that as you will need to do some bios flashing.....
Here is video bellow with your mobo and this guy is an expert and knows what is doing


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Only way to OC locked Xeons is by rising the base clock(BCLK)so if you have some decent motherboard you can try and see how far you can go....go slow first try to see if everything is stable on 103,105 BCLK and if it is then go more&more......I personally atm have Xeon 2697 V2 and it is OC via BCLK on 115,2 also before I have Xeon 2650 V2 and it was  OC up to the 113,4 so it is possible to reach some more then decent speeds just go easy step by step.....
> P.S.Tho' you have X99 so it will be more difficult to do BCLK OC + it is a Chinese motherboard not sure if you have that option in bios settings...Anyway I am 99% sure that you can do Turbo-Hack on those motherboards but you need to be careful if you do that as you will need to do some bios flashing.....
> Here is video bellow with your mobo and this guy is an expert and knows what is doing


Wow, thanks man, that's exactly the kind of advice that I needed, gonna post here the results afterwards


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 1, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> Wow, thanks man, that's exactly the kind of advice that I needed, gonna post here the results afterwards


NP  check also his website/and on this LINK it's detailed explanation how to do turbo-hack(not sure is this method works for ALL motherboards).....just be extra careful IF you decide to go for it....GL


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 3, 2020)

I find it fascinating that mostly in newer DX12 titles that also use much better more cores/threads  Xeon do not fall behind!!!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 4, 2020)

Dropped clocks a tiny bit and ram came back. I ain't touching A N Y T H I N G anymore. No reboots unless I have to or anything.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 4, 2020)

So what did you do differently that time?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> So what did you do differently that time?


Nuthin'. Seriously. Changed cpu clock and multi stuff and left it.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 4, 2020)

Was it the overclock that affected the ram to disappear and appear or was it from stock form


----------



## Toothless (Dec 4, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Was it the overclock that affected the ram to disappear and appear or was it from stock form


I have no clue because I had this issue before with lower clocks, so I really don't know whats going on, what causes what, what stars are in the sky right now, nothing.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 4, 2020)

Strange alright so the question is will it behave normally after certain amount of restart


----------



## Toothless (Dec 4, 2020)

We ain't finding out willingly.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 4, 2020)

Let hope it works out fine in the long run


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I have no clue because I had this issue before with lower clocks, so I really don't know whats going on, what causes what, what stars are in the sky right now, nothing.


That's just weird as hell.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Voltage issue in the IMC?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 4, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Voltage issue in the IMC?


No voltage change so.. yeah.


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 4, 2020)

From how frequent this RAM issue appears on various X58 boards plus especially the SR-2 I think its a hardware / low-level software bug that never got fixed.

Probably was not very prominent during testing, since when these boards came out high density DDR3 was not really a thing. It never seems to be 100% reproducable and it varies sometimes based on clocks, voltages, condition of the pins etc.. but it never fully vanishes or is controllable. 

A rough guess I have is that somewhere during early initialisation and RAM detection they did not time a process properly with enough time margin before continuing in the init. chain. And every odd day / boot it happens that some part of the RAM is either still busy with something or not yet pinged while it moves on since there is still the other RAM present and it just assumes things are fine.
This then can worsen with certain frequencies or conditions like slightly dirty contacts that just reduce signal quality a tiny amount and lead to (maybe a training process?) something that would have to be repeated but gets skipped instead.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Probably was not very prominent during testing, since when these boards came out high density DDR3 was not really a thing. It never seems to be 100% reproducable and it varies sometimes based on clocks, voltages, condition of the pins etc.. but it never fully vanishes or is controllable.


OOh! That's right! Might be a thing. @Toothless Do you have 4GB dimms that you can test with? If so, try testing with only 4GB dimms then 8GB dimms mixed 50/50 with 4GB dimms and see what the results are.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

I was just going to ask, have you tried upping the clocks again to see if the problem comes back??  Or is that tempting fate a little too much??.....


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Still have few other LGA775 CPUs to go but I'll end up with Xeon X3230 on that platform, going to have its OC session the last


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I was just going to ask, have you tried upping the clocks again to see if the problem comes back??  Or is that tempting fate a little too much??.....


Hey BTW @phill how do you like that Ryzen 3900X?Are you going to leave our club ?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> OOh! That right! Might be a thing. @Toothless Do you have 4GB dimms that you can test with? If so, try testing with only 4GB dimms then 8GB dimms mixed 50/50 with 4GB dimms and see what the results are.


When I first got this, it came with 6x2GB and I added in 4x4GB at times and still had the issue. This was running at stock.




phill said:


> I was just going to ask, have you tried upping the clocks again to see if the problem comes back??  Or is that tempting fate a little too much??.....


Tempting fate a bit much. Maybe when I have some booze to calm my nerves when it does the dumb thing.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey BTW @phill how do you like that Ryzen 3900X?Are you going to leave our club ?


The Ryzen CPU is brilliant, cool running and crunches like a nutter...  But there's no chance I'm leaving the Xeon club, I've too many Xeon's!!    Ya can't get rid of me that easy....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 4, 2020)

Toothless said:


> When I first got this, it came with 6x2GB and I added in 4x4GB at times and still had the issue. This was running at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting fate a bit much. Maybe when I have some booze to calm my nerves when it does the dumb thing.


It's aggravating as hell. Been there, done that. Every once and a while my SR-2 only shows me 10 of 12 gig. No idea why. Totally random.
On a side note, EVGA E-Leet for SR-2 always shows me 12 of 12. No idea what to believe.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 5, 2020)

phill said:


> I was just going to ask, have you tried upping the clocks again to see if the problem comes back??  Or is that tempting fate a little too much??.....


Must be some sort of funky issue with the evga sr-2 board depending on the revison number of the board as im only guessing due to early revision but could be wrong here if anyone can correct me on that


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 5, 2020)

Example:


----------



## Toothless (Dec 5, 2020)

So I'm pretty sure running 25x on the CPU multiplier is causing the ram issues, because 23x it keeps rebooting (pretty sure BSOD) and all 48 are consistently showing up. Fun. Also dropped to 4ghz to see if reboots stop.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 5, 2020)

Toothless said:


> So I'm pretty sure running 25x on the CPU multiplier is causing the ram issues, because 23x it keeps rebooting (pretty sure BSOD) and all 48 are consistently showing up. Fun. Also dropped to 4ghz to see if reboots stop.


Not all boards can run 25x multi on the cpu and the rebooting is usually timing needs to set manually as i get double or triple reboot on mine as the timings are set on auto

Also check for bluescreen view app that will tell you if error codes is listed that will help you with the bsod regarding on voltages needs bumping up or decreasing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2020)

Toothless said:


> So I'm pretty sure running 25x on the CPU multiplier is causing the ram issues, because 23x it keeps rebooting (pretty sure BSOD) and all 48 are consistently showing up. Fun. Also dropped to 4ghz to see if reboots stop.


Ah, I must have missed that you're OCing. Perhaps the IMC can't handle the clocks. Are you bclk OCing as well?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, I must have missed that you're OCing. Perhaps the IMC can't handle the clocks. Are you bclk OCing as well?


I actually don't know, since I have issues getting the memory clock up. The whole thing is weird and I'll have to do a post about it later.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I actually don't know, since I have issues getting the memory clock up. The whole thing is weird and I'll have to do a post about it later.


I would drop everything back to stock and test. If you're stable and seeing all installed RAM at stock clocks, you might have that desync issue OCing dual CPU setups get.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 6, 2020)

I might have a feeling that the imc on your cpu might be the main issue as you need to keep the imc clock to the standard speed like example 2666mhz or 3200mhz. If you going above the stardard 3200mhz this might explain the issue of uncore/qpi ratio been unstable is my main guess. Post up cpuid memory and hwinfo64 in full extended screen


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Link to Toothless's SR2 story so far:








						Adventures of the SR-2
					

Unlike my other adventures, I plan on sticking this one out to either I'm defeated or this build is.  A very kind soul has passed me his EVGA SR-2, two x5680s, and 12 gigaboops. It was loved, water-cooled, and now being a real pain in my rear.  I don't have proper coolers so I'm using a couple...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Toothless (Dec 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Link to Toothless's SR2 story so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish computers made me this famous eight years ago. I'd be great with the ladies.


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 6, 2020)

First Passmark CPU benchmark for my E5 2683 V4.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Example:View attachment 178299


I think that happens on all X58 systems @Mr.Scott ??  I remember my Classified boards acting odd and saying I had 8GB when I only had 3 x 2GB sticks installed....???

Oh, I thought I'd share this with you all too....





I hope to have another two on the way at some point...  These are going in my Dell R730 servers, along with 128GB of ram in each so I can crunch like never before!!     I was kinda hoping to get E5-2682 V4's as they somehow run faster at 2.50GHz compared to 2.10GHz and still have a 120w TDP...  Oh well     It's a bit of a struggle trying to find two of these and matched as well is even harder...  (I'm not going for boxed versions!!  ) 

I'm another few things on the way to my mate in the USA, I'll update you all as soon as he gets them and gets them up and running


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 6, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> First Passmark CPU benchmark for my E5 2683 V4.
> View attachment 178351


 More benchmarking results pls....what's the all cores speed in heavy workload?How much you paid for it?Are you using your X99 Asus deluxe mobo?Did you try any bclk OC?


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 6, 2020)

phill said:


> I think that happens on all X58 systems @Mr.Scott ??  I remember my Classified boards acting odd and saying I had 8GB when I only had 3 x 2GB sticks installed....???
> 
> Oh, I thought I'd share this with you all too....
> 
> ...



Those will take DDR4 2400. I have mine in an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 with the BLCK at 103.5. When the turbo kicks in they put out slightly over 3Ghz. I have 128GB of RAM in it and it's got snappy performance.



Zyll Goliath said:


> More benchmarking results pls....what's the all cores speed in heavy workload?How much you paid for it?Are you using your X99 Asus deluxe mobo?Did you try any bclk OC?



I haven't played with it much other than adding another 64GB of RAM last week. The CPU was $200 off Ebay. ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1, BLCK at 103.5 at the moment. I'll go for more when I have the time.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 6, 2020)

phill said:


> I think that happens on all X58 systems @Mr.Scott ??  I remember my Classified boards acting odd and saying I had 8GB when I only had 3 x 2GB sticks installed....???



It’s a quirk of X58 I think. After all these years I think every owner has had the issue. I look back at x58 with fondness but it also annoyed the piss out of me at times. I’m fairly certain this had happened to every x58 board ever made lol. Or it could just be a Xeon thing because I had no problems running mixed kits with a 970 and 965XE ES that I can recall. But the majority of my time was with the Xeon, and maybe just a few months with the other two. I only ditched my 970 because it was a dog, but it’s imc was awesome.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 6, 2020)

phill said:


> I think that happens on all X58 systems @Mr.Scott ??  I remember my Classified boards acting odd and saying I had 8GB when I only had 3 x 2GB sticks installed....???
> 
> Oh, I thought I'd share this with you all too....
> 
> ...


Bet ya can crunch on this


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Those will take DDR4 2400. I have mine in an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 with the BLCK at 103.5. When the turbo kicks in they put out slightly over 3Ghz. I have 128GB of RAM in it and it's got snappy performance.
> 
> I haven't played with it much other than adding another 64GB of RAM last week. The CPU was $200 off Ebay. ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1, BLCK at 103.5 at the moment. I'll go for more when I have the time.


Yep that's the plan, there's currently 2133MHz RAM in the server but there's only 4 sticks, so I need 8 sticks per server (as dual CPUs) and I'm going for 2400MHz stuff as it's the fastest that the CPUs support.  I did wonder if I could find something faster for cheaper than 2400 but sadly not...My mate missed out on a 128GB kit a few weeks ago, I was gutted as it was like $300 or £230...  Utter bargain...  Just the waiting game for me now...



Edwired said:


> Bet ya can crunch on this      View attachment 178430


There's always one....


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2020)

There's always one....  
[/QUOTE]
I had to post that as it fair funny to see someone trying hard to crunch LOL


----------



## OrlyP (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a Plex server with the following relevant specs:

i5-4570
Z97-D3H
32GB
1050Ti GPU (for HW transcoding)

On top of Plex, I would also like to run a couple of light-duty VMs.

Does upgrading replacing the CPU to an E3-1285 V4 going to be something worth it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> I have a Plex server with the following relevant specs:
> 
> i5-4570
> Z97-D3H
> ...


If the 1285v4 is compatible with your motherboard(which it looks like it is according to Gigabyte's website), then yes that would be a solid drop-in upgrade, if you can get one on the cheap.








						GA-Z97-D3H (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 7, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> I have a Plex server with the following relevant specs:
> 
> i5-4570
> Z97-D3H
> ...


It will be beneficial upgrade,Xeon 1285 V4 have a bit better single thread performance(IPC) + you will have 8 threads and I5-4570 have only 4 threads(4c/4t)which means "substantial" gains in multicore performance.......
P.S.Be absolutely sure that you Motherboard is compatible also don't forget to update your bios


----------



## OrlyP (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks @lexluthermiester and @Zyll Goliath.

Here's a curve ball... I am confused between getting the 1285 v4 and the 1285*L* v4.

It is my understanding that the one with the "L" is the low TDP version, base clock is slightly slower, and should perform a little worse than the "regular" (non- "L") 1285 v4. However, Passmark rates the "L" version at 401 points higher than the regular non-L.



			Intel Xeon E3-1285 v4 @ 3.50GHz vs Intel Xeon E3-1285L v4 @ 3.40GHz [cpubenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		


The L-version is also cheaper, which shouldn't be the case if that benchmark is true.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 7, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> Thanks @lexluthermiester and @Zyll Goliath.
> 
> Here's a curve ball... I am confused between getting the 1285 v4 and the 1285*L* v4.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the passmark scores are not presented 100% accurately the thing is that both of those CPU's are very close in performance and if you have some better motherboard you can OC any of them so then it is not that important which CPU you will choose however IF you using server motherboard and you can't OC or you don't want to then I am 99,99% sure that Xeon 1285 V4 is slightly faster then Xeon 1285L V4 .....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> Thanks @lexluthermiester and @Zyll Goliath.
> 
> Here's a curve ball... I am confused between getting the 1285 v4 and the 1285*L* v4.
> 
> ...


The "L" version is not listed in the supported CPU list, but it should work. What's the price difference where you live?


----------



## OrlyP (Dec 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The "L" version is not listed in the supported CPU list, but it should work. What's the price difference where you live?


Actually, it is listed.

They cost as follows converted to US$:

E3-1285L v4 : $106.91
E3-1285 v4: $134.61


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> Actually, it is listed.


LOL! I looked right over it...


OrlyP said:


> They cost as follows converted to US$:
> 
> E3-1285L v4 : $106.91
> E3-1285 v4: $134.61


The L looks like the better buy, but for that much cost the upgrade really wouldn't be worth it unless you could also sell your CPU and recover some of the cost. If you ended up spending $20 or $30 overall, that would be worth it.

You may also wish to consider the i7-4770 as it would be a better upgrade and is in a similar price range. For example;








						Intel Core SR149 I7-4770 3.40GHz Processor for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Core SR149 I7-4770 3.40GHz Processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



As well as the i7-4790;








						Intel Core i7-4790 Processor (4 GHz, 4 Cores, LGA 1156) - BX80646I74790 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Core i7-4790 Processor (4 GHz, 4 Cores, LGA 1156) - BX80646I74790 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Prices in your country could be different though...


----------



## OrlyP (Dec 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You may also wish to consider the i7-4770 as it would be a better upgrade and is in a similar price range. For example;
> As well as the i7-4790;


Those were my original go-to-cpu plan but they're even more expensive to get. The most sensible reason I can think of is that the 4th Gen Core i7 is relatively more popular due to it being more widely compatible across many 4th/5th Gen motherboards.

The E3-1285 V4 on the other hand, will only work on H97 and Z97 boards.


----------



## Mr Bill (Dec 7, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Anyone have the highest safe voltage for the x5680 chips? No longer limited by cooling..


Here's some of my settings for my x5670


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Here's some of my settings for my x5670


I'm running a 1.3875v for core. My issue is the cpu clock stuff. Multi at 23 but there is "speed" which I assume is the bclk? It doesn't exactly say it is.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine currently running 4.250ghz, blck 170 @ 1.280v (bios said 1.29375v) qpi/dram 1.24375v


Toothless said:


> I'm running a 1.3875v for core. My issue is the cpu clock stuff. Multi at 23 but there is "speed" which I assume is the bclk? It doesn't exactly say it is.


Some board say fsb or bclk is the same thing. Looking at your evga sr-2 it the cpu frequency setting that determining the baseclock


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Mine currently running 4.250ghz, blck 170 @ 1.280v (bios said 1.29375v) qpi/dram 1.24375v
> 
> Some board say fsb or bclk is the same thing. Looking at your evga sr-2 it the cpu frequency setting that determining the baseclock


I got it all backwards.

Multi is *up* and bclk is *down*. 160x25 for 4ghz. I believe final point is I can't give it more bclk because things start going funky, and same with the multi.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2020)

All depends on certain term and condition that would need to be met like you want max multi but only get low bclk or lower multi and get higher bclk as when you start going higher more voltages have to be applied to qpi and vcore mainly. But DO keep an eye on uncore clock and qpi clock as when you go too high on these two that when you get unstable fairly quick


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Here's some of my settings for my x5670


In that second image it shows "Spread Spectrum" on "Auto". Set it to "Disabled". Having enabled or on auto can cause stability problems when overclocking like you are.



Toothless said:


> I got it all backwards.
> 
> Multi is *up* and bclk is *down*. *160*x25 for 4ghz. I believe final point is I can't give it more bclk because things start going funky, and same with the multi.


That might be your problem. For bclk OCs keeping the bclk a multiple of 33mhz is important to keep the multipliers for the rest of the linked system parts stable, especially for a dual CPU setup. Try 166mhz bclk and see if things stabilize.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> In that second image it shows "Spread Spectrum" on "Auto". Set it to "Disabled". Having enabled or on auto can cause stability problems when overclocking like you are.
> 
> 
> That might be your problem. For bclk OCs keeping the bclk a multiple of 33mhz is important to keep the multipliers for the rest of the linked system parts stable, especially for a dual CPU setup. Try 166mhz bclk and see if things stabilize.


So far it's been rock solid with the 160x25, and memory is 1280mhz or something like that, which is fine because triple channel and whatever. Maybe 166x25 will get it to run at 1333 which is what's rated to be at.


----------



## Mr Bill (Dec 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> In that second image it shows "Spread Spectrum" on "Auto". Set it to "Disabled". Having enabled or on auto can cause stability problems when overclocking like you are.


Not sure this was meant for me, but "Spread Spectrum" is enabled in my bios, I'm running great at a solid 4.3 GHZ. should I set it to disabled?


----------



## Edwired (Dec 7, 2020)

Well if the memory is rated for 1333mhz as I'm guessing the uncore should be 2666mhz not above like 3200mhz which might explain the funky issue you were having @Toothless then again I'm just figuring it out by math.

The spread spectrum is used to block out the emi interferences depending on surrounding that might be transmitting like WiFi, router and name a few. I haven't seen much hard evidences based on it been enabled or disabled


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

Toothless said:


> So far it's been rock solid with the 160x25, and memory is 1280mhz or something like that, which is fine because triple channel and whatever. Maybe 166x25 will get it to run at 1333 which is what's rated to be at.


When I was overclocking my X5650's, I had a higher BCLK than multi...  I believe it was something like 200 on the 'FSB' BCLK and then whatever multi...  I'll dig out the Screen shot....









I never really played about with it so much but I don't think I had the best of Xeon's for overclocking, but then I don't think the 48GB of RAM I had in the system helped either...  Which is why I swapped it out for 24GB  which was again still too high really..  At the time I didn't have 2GB sticks and only 4GB ones which came with the SR-2... 

If I ever get around to it again, I'll see if I can get the beast fired up and see if I can figure out a few overclocks   It does have in it a pair of X5675's now...  I think it's about time we saw if the thing worked still!! lol


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2020)

So watcha saying is try a lower multi and higher bclk?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 7, 2020)

Toothless said:


> So watcha saying is try a lower multi and higher bclk?


Yes. Make sure to use an odd multi also.


----------



## Mr Bill (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's mine


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Not sure this was meant for me, but "Spread Spectrum" is enabled in my bios, I'm running great at a solid 4.3 GHZ. should I set it to disabled?


Yes, it was. In the screenshots you posted I noticed it was on auto. It should be disabled for overclocking.


Toothless said:


> So watcha saying is try a lower multi and higher bclk?


Yes and....


Mr.Scott said:


> Yes. Make sure to use an odd multi also.


I've heard this might work also but I've never seen it myself. However, I was very serious about staying close to the multiples of 33mhz on the bclk. 166/167mhz or 200/201mhz are the bclks I have found the most success with. However...


Mr.Scott said:


> View attachment 178612





Mr Bill said:


> Here's mine


... a non-symmetrical bclk OC is possible. It's just with dual CPU's that clock-sync issues become amplified between system parts.


----------



## Mr Bill (Dec 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, it was. In the screenshots you posted I noticed it was on auto. It should be disabled for overclocking.


Just went in and disabled it...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, it was. In the screenshots you posted I noticed it was on auto. It should be disabled for overclocking.
> 
> Yes and....
> 
> ...


I do agree.....to an extent. Every piece of hardware is different. Even identical systems. I have no problem with 166/167 on my system, but it runs my ram a little slower. 200/201 however makes my board really flaky even with the ram on a lesser divider.
On my P6T7 WS SC board, I have no problem well into the 200 range.
So you're probably correct about the dual CPU boards.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks like I'll have a GTX1070 in the x5680 rig here soon. Coworker upgraded and forgot what gpu he had. Can't say I've seen a GT1030 with 8 pin power but he verified what he got in old receipts. He just wanted his old desktop running for CNC stuff and I get the 1070 as payment for tech services. Neat.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Looks like I'll have a GTX1070 in the x5680 rig here soon. Coworker upgraded and forgot what gpu he had. Can't say I've seen a GT1030 with 8 pin power but he verified what he got in old receipts. He just wanted his old desktop running for CNC stuff and I get the 1070 as payment for tech services. Neat.


That's a great deal   The 1070's I think are still pretty decent and can fold pretty ok as well   What OS do you run on your X5680 rig @Toothless ?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2020)

phill said:


> That's a great deal   The 1070's I think are still pretty decent and can fold pretty ok as well   What OS do you run on your X5680 rig @Toothless ?


W10 Pro. Usual stuff


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2020)

Ah thought it might have had Linux or Windows 7 installed on it  

All this showing off of SR-2's, I had mine up and running a few nights ago..  Have you ever noticed that in Windows 7, it would go to sleep, put the CPU/s under load and lock up so you couldn't wake it up???


----------



## Edwired (Dec 10, 2020)

That would be something in the bios affecting the sleep state for windows 7


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2020)

phill said:


> Have you ever noticed that in Windows 7, it would go to sleep, put the CPU/s under load and lock up so you couldn't wake it up???





Edwired said:


> That would be something in the bios affecting the sleep state for windows 7


Generally, IIRC, disabling the C1 and C3 states will solve that problem.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Generally, IIRC, disabling the C1 and C3 states will solve that problem.


Thats the most frustrating thing, in the bios that's all turned off yet the CPU doesn't stay at the max speed I'm setting it too.  Maybe I need to adjust the multi to actually fix it at that speed??


----------



## Edwired (Dec 10, 2020)

In some cases yes and no best is to save the overclock settings and reset to stock settings and see if the problem continues while using Windows 7. So that way you can enable or disable each power saving setting to see which one triggers the lockup when either sleeping or waking the computer


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 11, 2020)

Just disable sleep/hibernate. It almost never worked right anyway.
FWIW, I run W7 on mine.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 11, 2020)

It funny that after doing abit of searching about the sleep issue dated back as far as 2010 it looks like it never got fixed on evga sr-2 with windows 7.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 11, 2020)

I remember reading about some weird things going on with evga boards. I was never able to get speed step to work right unless it was @ stock clocks on an Asus and Giga. I'm not sure if it was because it was an ES or what. I was able to use certain odd and even multis, but it had to be within a certain bclk range. My CPU could do 200bclk np folding for months on end but it was happier in the 159-189 range depending on the multi. 200x20 was cock stiff too but 200x21 was a no go for stability.. but you could spend half a day benching it at 4800mhz with 1.6v it would be ok with it. Its a weirdo CPU. BUT! Because my board has 2 bioses, #2 has the newest, and number one had an earlier one maybe 4 or 5 back.. and going back to that old one resolved my memory problems for the most part. I had 2x4 and 4x2GB in there for 16GB for a month or so and it was like running a set of 3x2, it was amazing. I fought with that thing for probably 8 years to get it to do that for just 12GB. Sometimes the 12GB would run, but most of the time it was just frustration


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2020)

Okay, so getting the 1070 in got my curiosity up and I stuck bclk to 166. Makes the whole thing start singing along and whatnot. 










Ram is at 1328mhz,  since 166x4 is what the ram runs at. No issues at the moment besides PCI errors showing in hwinfo but I don't think that's an issue. 





Timespy score with the 1070.. yay? Not sure what else to report.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2020)

phill said:


> Thats the most frustrating thing, in the bios that's all turned off yet the CPU doesn't stay at the max speed I'm setting it too.  Maybe I need to adjust the multi to actually fix it at that speed??


Weird! With most desktop boards I've seen turning off the C-states defaults to maximum performance. Laptops are the only systems I've seen that default to the lowest performance state, but even them some give the user a choice..



Toothless said:


> Okay, so getting the 1070 in got my curiosity up and I stuck bclk to 166. Makes the whole thing start singing along and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all your ram is now showing up now?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 11, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Okay, so getting the 1070 in got my curiosity up and I stuck bclk to 166. Makes the whole thing start singing along and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually great single and multi core results in Cpu-z....Give us some more results what about Time Spy Physics score,Cinebench,Passmark....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird! With most desktop boards I've seen turning off the C-states defaults to maximum performance. Laptops are the only systems I've seen that default to the lowest performance state, but even them some give the user a choice..
> 
> 
> So all your ram is now showing up now?


Ram is showing up, reboots came back.



Zyll Goliath said:


> That's actually great single and multi core results in Cpu-z....Give us some more results what about Time Spy Physics score,Cinebench,Passmark....


Score at the bottom is timespy.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 11, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Score at the bottom is timespy.


That's is just overall results....I was asking for physics(CPU)score...


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That's is just overall results....I was asking for physics(CPU)score...
> View attachment 179139


If I get a hot second I'll see if I can remote in


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 11, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That's actually great single and multi core results in Cpu-z....


Indeed. Mine for comparison

.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Indeed. Mine for comparisonView attachment 179184.


You've got a higher clock but just about the same single and lower multi. Something running in the background?


@Zyll Goliath


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 11, 2020)

Toothless said:


> You've got a higher clock but just about the same single and lower multi. Something running in the background?


Don't think so. Just my normal daily.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Don't think so. Just my normal daily.


That's interesting. I wonder why the score is so different.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 12, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Indeed. Mine for comparisonView attachment 179184.


Heres mine it nearly on par with single thread It running 4249.8 mhz as didn't catch the screenshot quick enough to show it


----------



## oakus (Dec 12, 2020)

Anybody got a Huananzhi x99-TF with a e5 2678 or know what the fastest ram it can support is?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

oakus said:


> Anybody got a Huananzhi x99-TF with a e5 2678 or know what the fastest ram it can support is?


It's either DDR4 2133 or 2400. It doesn't officially support anything higher. That motherboard BIOS might allow memory overclocking to get faster ram to run, but that is no guarantee.


----------



## oakus (Dec 12, 2020)

I see.  Probably wouldn't try ocing since it's a chinese board.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 12, 2020)

oakus said:


> Anybody got a Huananzhi x99-TF with a e5 2678 or know what the fastest ram it can support is?


Here visit Miyconst website and his YOUTUBE channel you will find everything you need to know about X99-Chinese motherboards also you can see how to do turbo-unlock on those motherboards....GL


----------



## oakus (Dec 12, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Here visit Miyconst website and his YOUTUBE channel you will find everything you need to know about X99-Chinese motherboards also you can see how to do turbo-unlock on those motherboards....GL



Haha, found and watched his vids last night.  

Thanks


----------



## Toothless (Dec 15, 2020)

Almost forgot to snag this.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 15, 2020)

The more you push the overclock on that setup the numbers get smaller. What your power consumption on cinebench r20 that what I be wondering


----------



## Toothless (Dec 15, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The more you push the overclock on that setup the numbers get smaller. What your power consumption on cinebench r20 that what I be wondering


Not sure where you're getting that since it clearly shows higher clocks = better score. Look closely since the newest run is 4.15ghz,


----------



## Edwired (Dec 16, 2020)

I know that i'm just saying that all. Question is where about are you going to top out on the overclock?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2020)

Nah. Had another WHEA crash so it's gonna stay at 4ghz. I'd need to do a full day of tweaks and after so many builds in the last two weeks I'm just pooped out. 

Almost got that NZXT gpu cooler thing since I still have my Kraken X60 so I can have my 1070 water-cooled. I just don't know if it comes with everything else I need since I lost the mounting.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 16, 2020)

Whea crashing did you check in the event viewer or bluescreen view to see what error code is shown


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2020)

Nah. Too "just done" right now to check.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 16, 2020)

Ya cant just give up easily it took me a few years to learn the in and out of overclocking. But my trick is the feeling and seeing the instability than tweaking too many settings in one go.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 16, 2020)

My  R20.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 16, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> My  R20.
> 
> View attachment 179722


Jeez the northbridge must be sweating with the speed it going


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> My  R20.
> 
> View attachment 179722


For 10 year old CPU's, that's respectable.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey Scott what voltages settings you setting them at in the bios? I'm wondering about the qpi/dram/vtt


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 16, 2020)

QPI - 1.3v
DRAM - 1.68v
VTT - 1.35v


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> DRAM - 1.68v


Wow! You're brave!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow! You're brave!


I've got 1.65v kits, one of them came with my SR-2. I don't think 0.03v will hurt.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 16, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> QPI - 1.3v
> DRAM - 1.68v
> VTT - 1.35v


Cutting it real close there . How come you have the vtt available in the bios when my board only got only qpi/dram core volt available in mine. I'm wondering is vtt the same as qpi or qpi/dram or something totally different?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I've got 1.65v kits, one of them came with my SR-2. I don't think 0.03v will hurt.


A lot of people don't worry about it, but I took the Intel warning about RAM voltage on 1366 CPUs very seriously. The highest I'll go for daily use is 1.55V


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow! You're brave!


Eh......sometimes you have to break a few eggs to make a nice cake.


----------



## OrlyP (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok, can anyone help me tweak this setup? This is my Plex server, FWIW.

The CPU was upgraded from an i5-4570 to an E3-1285v4.
Z97-D3H
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
1050Ti
32GB DDR3 1600

Are there tweaks I can do in BIOS to squeeze more oomph out of this Xeon?

CPU-Z details: https://valid.x86.fr/isguxl

CB R23 results with stock config:


----------



## Toothless (Dec 18, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> Ok, can anyone help me tweak this setup? This is my Plex server, FWIW.
> 
> The CPU was upgraded from an i5-4570 to an E3-1285v4.
> Z97-D3H
> ...


Probably bclk. I believe that's a locked chip.

Hol' up. That's a Broadwell. Where ya get that?


----------



## OrlyP (Dec 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Probably bclk. I believe that's a locked chip.


Gotcha.

Thanks!


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 18, 2020)

Be curious to know if anyone is driving Cyberpunk 2077 with one of these?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 18, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Be curious to know if anyone is driving Cyberpunk 2077 with one of these?


If I had the game, I'd test it on the x5680's. Not sure the 1070 can do good but I'm sure the chips are fine.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Be curious to know if anyone is driving Cyberpunk 2077 with one of these?


I am running CP 2077 on my Xeon 2697 V2(3,45GhzAllCores/Turbo 4,03Ghz) paired with R9 Fury(1070Mhz)and game working fine on 1080p/medium(around 45Fps/avg)
here my short video on this setup in CP 2077










this Xeon handling this game easily top CPU usage that I notice was somewhere around 35%....


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

Same here don't know if my setup can handle that game yet

Seen reports that people gets game crashing on xeon x5675 don't know why but the game looks buggy from the start


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> If I had the game, I'd test it on the x5680's. Not sure the 1070 can do good but I'm sure the chips are fine.





Edwired said:


> Same here don't know if my setup can handle that game yet
> 
> Seen reports that people gets game crashing on xeon x5675 don't know why but the game looks buggy from the start


Well I am on X79 platform you guys are on X58 and the problem there is lacking of AVX support that is needed for CP 2077 however there is a work-around LINK


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Be curious to know if anyone is driving Cyberpunk 2077 with one of these?


Yes. My personal gaming system is a Dell T3500 with a W3680 and an RTX2080. Runs like silk with some of the settings adjusted. Shadows, fog, cloud and mirror settings are all on medium or low. as they are all CPU heavy FX. RTX runs fine on medium as it is GPU heavy. Anti-aliasing is disabled in the NVidia control panel as is DLSS.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

To be honest I think the avx support is a gimmick if games, applications and operating systems requires it there's no hope for for the older system like x58 or less


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well I am on X79 platform you guys are on X58 and the problem there is lacking of AVX support that is needed for CP 2077


Are you sure? I'm not using any patches and am running just fine. Didn't even get a warning about it.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you sure? I'm not using any patches and am running just fine. Didn't even get a warning about it.


What chip model are you using?

Edit: Nvm, I found it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What chip model are you using?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, I found it.


Xeon W3680. It's not officially supported but it's running fine. I wonder if CDPR removed the limitation?


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

Been checking around it appears the patch 1.04 for cyberpunk 2077 i think said to have removed/fixed the non-avx on older cpus


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Been checking around it appears the patch 1.04 for cyberpunk 2077 i think said to have removed/fixed the non-avx on older cpus


I just got on GOG's forums and found a bunch of people having issues as well and not just with Xeons. It seems there are some AMD CPU's having issues as well, models that are supposed to have AVX.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It seems there are some AMD CPU's having issues as well, models that are supposed to have AVX.


The only AMD CPU’s with AVX before Zen was Bulldozer, and Socket AM1 (Jaguar.) Phenom/II only had SSE3, and SSE4a


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I just got on GOG's forums and found a bunch of people having issues as well.


Yeah I noticed that too


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you sure? I'm not using any patches and am running just fine. Didn't even get a warning about it.


Well...not sure but that's what a lot of people saying and that is what game required......


lexluthermiester said:


> I just got on GOG's forums and found a bunch of people having issues as well and not just with Xeons. It seems there are some AMD CPU's having issues as well, models that are supposed to have AVX.


Yeah new Ryzens CPU's also have some issue with CP 2077 but that is nothing to do with the AVX also there are some fixes for that 2.....game is good but have a lot of bugs&issues....


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeah it looks rough for the performance as I seen and read about the company releasing the game on all platforms but it isn't exactly properly polished due to a long list of problems that needed addressing but it cutting it real close before Christmas Day before they take the break for a week or two


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok, time for a clarification. My son-in-law was watching me type out a response here and we started talking about the subject. It would seem that he discovered it and applied the patch himself to all of our systems that needed it while I was working(he had been the one to install the game on all of our systems). He did mention that he'd DL'd and applied a fix but we didn't discuss it in much detail.

So that explains that..  

For a few minutes I thought I was going completely bonkers..


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

Suppose I check out cyberpunk 2077 once it done downloading and it for testing purposes to see how bad is it for my setup since I have asus gtx 1050 ti oc expedition with 4gb vram as according to the recommend specs by https://support.cdprojektred.com/en...issue/1556/cyberpunk-2077-system-requirements it asking for gtx 1060 with 6gb vram. I say it going to choke the gpu badly due to less vram i have


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2020)

Edwired said:


> I say it going to choke the gpu badly due to less vram i have


It might not be all that bad performance wise for you. At least your 1050 Ti has 4 GB of GDDR5, the 128-bit bus will choke the GPU though.

Reducing the rendering resolution with slider in settings to 900P, and having it upscaled to the monitor's resoultion might get a playable framerate.

PS4 Xbox One X are around the performance of a 280X, and your factory overclocked 1050 Ti is a little faster than the 8% difference.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> It might not be all that bad performance wise for you. At least your 1050 Ti has 4 GB of GDDR5, the 128-bit bus will choke the GPU though.
> 
> Reducing the rendering resolution with slider in settings to 900P, and having it upscaled to the monitor's resoultion might get a playable framerate.


Yeah the 128-bit bus is definitely the bigger problem then the 4Gb Vram buffer...I mean I have R9 Fury(4gb-HBM) and having more then decent performance but sure 4096-bit bus on Fury is always wideeeee open ...here bellow is 1080p list of GPU's performance on medium 1080p



I am getting around 45-50 FPS with R9 Fury which is there on par or even better then RX 580,590 and GTX 1650S.....seems like GTX 1050 TI is gasping for air on this settings.......maybe on low is a bit better but I guess that on 720p should do just fine....


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> It might not be all that bad performance wise for you. At least your 1050 Ti has 4 GB of GDDR5, the 128-bit bus will choke the GPU though.
> 
> Reducing the rendering resolution with slider in settings to 900P, and having it upscaled to the monitor's resoultion might get a playable framerate.


Yeah have to wait and see how it goes once it done. As the gpu have is this one in the link https://www.asus.com/ie/Graphics-Cards/EX-GTX1050TI-O4G/ it the one that have the higher boost clock of 1455mhz but it does boost to 1835mhz without overclocking gpu or memory core all i did is unlock the core voltage and put the slider to 100 with max fan speed. Highest gpu temp last I remembered was somewhere 52c to 54c it either resident evil 3 remake or tt isle of man 2 that pushed the temp that high as I was checking which setting that was causing that. But daily usage it between 19c to 26c depending on room temps


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Suppose I check out cyberpunk 2077 once it done downloading and it for testing purposes to see how bad is it for my setup since I have asus gtx 1050 ti oc expedition with 4gb vram as according to the recommend specs by https://support.cdprojektred.com/en...issue/1556/cyberpunk-2077-system-requirements it asking for gtx 1060 with 6gb vram. I say it going to choke the gpu badly due to less vram i have


Do yourself a favor, in the NVidia Control Panel create a profile for the game and disable all AntiAliasing/FXAA settings, Ambient Occusion and DSR settings. Then enable shader cache(if it's not already) and Triple Buffering. Then in game turn all shadow, fog, cloud and mirror settings to off/low(or medium) as your framerate goal permits. You should be good to go after that... Also, playing at 1080p is good, but the game still looks good at 720p. Give it a try if your framerates give you trouble. Your VRAM shouldn't be the limiting factor at either of those resolutions.



Edwired said:


> Highest gpu temp last I remembered was somewhere 52c to 54c it either resident evil 3 remake or tt isle of man 2 that pushed the temp that high as I was checking which setting that was causing that. But daily usage it between 19c to 26c depending on room temps


With you it seems noise is not as important as performance! Nice.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do yourself a favor, in the NVidia Control create a profile for the game and disable all AntiAliasing/FXAA settings, Ambient Occusion and DSR settings. Then enable shader cache(if it's not already) and Triple Buffering. Then in game turn all shadow, fog cloud and mirror settings to low(or medium) as your framerate goal permits. You should be good to go after that... Also, playing at 1080p is good, but the game still looks good at 720p. Give it a try if your framerates give you trouble. Your VRAM shouldn't be the limiting factor at either of those resolutions.
> 
> 
> With you it seems noise is not as important as performance! Nice.


Will do as I'm partially deaf  noise isn't a problem for me and I will check the nvidia control panel and do the following settings tweaks and I will report back once I have it running


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2020)

Update on the AVX issue discussed earlier, update 1.05 will remove the AVX requirement thus making CP2077 run properly on older CPU's(including Xeons) that are otherwise perfectly capable of running it! Also a ton of other fixes!








						Hotfix 1.05
					

Hotfix 1.05 is now live on PC, Xbox and PlayStation systems!




					www.cyberpunk.net
				



I know it's not specifically topic related but since it was being discussed earlier, I thought it deserved a mention here.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 19, 2020)

So far I left the nvidia control panel close to default settings and drop the image quality to high peformance, power option to optimised then launched cyberpunk for the first time no hiccup until the part where introduction it locked up and dashboarded to the desktop with flatlined warning. So I did abit of digging about why it did that it needed the avx fix in the cyberpunk2077.exe in order to work normally. Other than that I dropped all the settings to off/low or medium and set the resolution to 1280x720 with vsync on and locked to 30 fps. If I set it to 1920x1080 it keep tripping the power limited resulting loss in gpu clocks due to no pcie power slot on my gpu. Loading isnt too bad either as it loading from hdd and lastly the Xeon x5675 is handling it showing higher gpu usage and lower cpu usage but the virtual/committed memory is on high side somewhere between 12.5gb to 13.5gb but the physical memory idles somewhere in the 8gb region

Tested abit more on cyberpunk at 1920x1080 with fps locked to 30 then the power limit is constant on the gtx 1050ti it screaming for mercy      Might have to fiddle with power management in NV control panel to let it eat power for breakfast


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> So far I left the nvidia control panel close to default settings and drop the image quality to high peformance, power option to optimised then launched cyberpunk for the first time no hiccup until the part where introduction it locked up and dashboarded to the desktop with flatlined warning. So I did abit of digging about why it did that it needed the avx fix in the cyberpunk2077.exe in order to work normally. Other than that I dropped all the settings to off/low or medium and set the resolution to 1280x720 with vsync on and locked to 30 fps. If I set it to 1920x1080 it keep tripping the power limited resulting loss in gpu clocks due to no pcie power slot on my gpu. Loading isnt too bad either as it loading from hdd and lastly the Xeon x5675 is handling it showing higher gpu usage and lower cpu usage but the virtual/committed memory is on high side somewhere between 12.5gb to 13.5gb but the physical memory idles somewhere in the 8gb region
> 
> Tested abit more on cyberpunk at 1920x1080 with fps locked to 30 then the power limit is constant on the gtx 1050ti it screaming for mercy      Might have to fiddle with power management in NV control panel to let it eat power for breakfast


I hate to say this, but it might be time for a GPU upgrade. A GTX1070 or 1080 would make a world of difference. Even a 980ti would greatly boost your gaming performance. If you're in the market and prices are ok where you live that is. Your X5675 will not be the limiting factor for your CP2077 experience.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 19, 2020)

I know it long overdue but the prices for used gtx1080 ti is out of control last I checked they are fetching between €350 to €1100 that without postage and Im not paying with that kind of money to be honest


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> used gtx1080 ti


Don't go for a 1080ti. Go for a 1070 or 1080.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 19, 2020)

Nah I stay with the gtx 1050 ti I cant complain about it as it doing what I want for now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Nah I stay with the gtx 1050 ti I cant complain about it as it doing what I want for now


Just food for thought;


			GeForce GTX 1050 Ti vs GeForce GTX 980 vs GeForce RTX 2060 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		

If you can find either for a good price, it would be worth it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just food for thought;
> 
> 
> GeForce GTX 1050 Ti vs GeForce GTX 980 vs GeForce RTX 2060 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
> ...


Passmark is not "ideal"for GPU comparison I personally prefer Time Spy but yeah sure I agree GTX 980 is much better then  1050TI  if you don't mind power consumption.....so you guys can always check current GPU's LIST according to the Time Spy Graphic test......best deal atm are still RX 470/480/570/580-4gb versions are cheap 8gb not....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Passmark is not "ideal"for GPU comparison


I prefer Passmark's more well rounded approach to gauging GPU performance, but that's just personal preference. Time Spy is also a solid metric to use.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I prefer Passmark's more well rounded approach to gauging GPU performance, but that's just personal preference. Time Spy is also a solid metric to use.


I like passmark 9(passmark10 s.cks)as overall test but their GPU test discrepancy  is a bit weird here take a look of this sample/example:






I mean GTX 970 and even "old" GTX 780TI(3gb) heaving much better results vs RX 580&RX 480 and newer RX 5500XT....I mean c'mon I am sure that in almost 90%(except in only few Nvidia titles)of the games those AMD cards will easily win and I am talking here about DX11 titles in DX12 or Vulkan titles is not going to be even close RX 480/580/5500XT will demolish GTX 780 TI and GTX 970....and don't get me wrong I am not an AMD fan or something I was EX-owner of GTX 970 and I love that card.......


----------



## Edwired (Dec 20, 2020)

PSA: Cyberpunk 2077 On PC Probably Isn’t Using The Full Power Of Your GPU - Here’s How To Fix
					

If you're worried Cyberpunk 2077 isn't making full use of your PC's resources, there's a solution to adjust your GPU settings.




					www.thegamer.com


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> PSA: Cyberpunk 2077 On PC Probably Isn’t Using The Full Power Of Your GPU - Here’s How To Fix
> 
> 
> If you're worried Cyberpunk 2077 isn't making full use of your PC's resources, there's a solution to adjust your GPU settings.
> ...


v1.05 hotfix removes that file. Hotfix changelog have this explanation.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 20, 2020)

I know but it more testing for me to see how it goes on my set up so far no crashing on the v1.04 with minor tweaks I did on changing a few hex values changes in cyberpunk2077.exe. Been playing it for a few hours per night. HDD performance based on texture loading in game is a tad slower but will transfer the entire game to SSD to see how well it respond later on. For the Xeon x5675 usage it never any higher than 45% on all cores, resolution 1600x900 is the sweet spot for the gtx 1050 to without frame dropping or stuttering while still 30fps locked.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

I applied the v1.05 patch earlier today so far no hiccups performance on the ssd is about 40% better loading times than the hdd. So far the x5675 handling it like there's nothing to it. Core temps peaks between 43c to 47c gpu temp peaked at 51c but average 47c throughout the game. It a pretty good time along with the storyline and the jokes lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 22, 2020)

I was a bit bored so I decided it's probably time to change the paste on my beloved (GPU)Matrox card....anyone remember Matrox?



I guess that paste was never changed before as it was hard as gum so I cleaned and saw that shiny Matrox logo....I love this little 2d card(Matrox P690) it's still very usable for me  as my second GPU it's powering my 2 side Eizo monitors for every day use and the 2d picture&colors are clear&precise and card is cold and use only around 5w......and yeah it's cheap as I remember it cost me only around 5$......


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 22, 2020)

Super Micro was using Matrox for their onboard video for a very long time (may still be).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 22, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Super Micro was using Matrox for their onboard video for a very long time (may still be).


It's possible they still do as Matrox is still alive as a company and doing GPU's but only 2d those cards are great for airports,surveillance...etc.the thing is that they do not make any more 3d cards as I remember last 3D card from Matrox was Parhelia back in 2002 and back then Matrox was very competitive against Nvidia&Ati.....


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

I worked on two of the matrox boxes that split the screen into four montiors and another four monitors. I can't remember the model or version it was but it had vga outputs it or dvi-i or -d. It was for an old guy that usedMicrosoft Flight Simulator X on the dell xps or 720 running from factory intel e6600, 4gb of ram with 2x nvidia 8800 gtx. He even have all the flight controls it was a mad looking set up. But it ended up having problems with the gpu causing blackscreen along with swollen caps on the motherboard. Sad thing was running windows vista, After replacing the gpu for another replacement and repaired the swollen caps and even treated the pc for the cpu upgrade to q6600 and ram upgrade to 6gb (board had a fit if the ram was 8gb installed. Had to twist the guy's arm that he needed windows 7 operating system to benefit better overall performance. Difficult thing was transfer everything on Microsoft Flight Simulator X like control config, drivers, dlc and list goes on from there. But once everything was done the old guy was over the moon since then I haven't heard back from him since but don't know if he still using it or not 

Think this looks like the box can't be 100% certain as it was much older version or model as it has dvi to two vga cables per connection as the guy spend crazy money for the boxes something like €150 per box as he was running 8 monitors for Microsoft Flight Simulator X for monitoring everything in real time








						Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition | Computer Accessories | CPL
					

The Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition is now available for hire. Working with more than one monitor allows you to see more and be more productive.




					www.cpl.tech
				




Last I remembered the setup layout was like this


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2020)

Y'all want a updated pic, right?


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Y'all want a updated pic, right?


Nice looking set up. What power supply is that in the picture looks small from looking at it


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Nice looking set up. What power supply is that in the picture looks small from looking at it


_Ausgespaart: x5680 x2 // 12x4GB ECC // EVGA SR-2 // Zadak Spark 240mm x2 // GTX1070 // Raidmax RX-1000AE _

Just a massive case.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

Had a look online it have 83 amps on 12v rail that plenty of juice for the whole system. Funny thing is I never heard of that brand


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Had a look online it have 83 amps on 12v rail that plenty of juice for the whole system. Funny thing is I never heard of that brand
> View attachment 180661


The newer Raidmax stuff has a rep for exploding thanks to a video being posted about one going up in flames. It's not known for quality except for this unit. Very high reviewed and very stable.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> The newer Raidmax stuff has a rep for exploding thanks to a video being posted about one going up in flames. It's not known for quality except for this unit. Very high reviewed and very stable.


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> How much did you pay for it?


Donated by a very wonderful TPU member.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Donated by a very wonderful TPU member.


Handy was it used or new?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Handy was it used or new?


Used. It's the PSU that ran the board before.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Used. It's the PSU that ran the board before.


Nice was it dirty inside of it or pretty clean like a whistle


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Nice was it dirty inside of it or pretty clean like a whistle


Clean.


----------



## Aze403 (Dec 25, 2020)

Anyone know if a X5675 OC to 4.2GHz will bottleneck a RTX 3060 Ti on a 34" Ultrawide monitor? GTX 1080 is giving me anywhere from 25-42 FPS on a mix of low-medium, but it's cutting into my immersion so I'm trying to see if it's even worth upgrading to an RTX 3060 Ti assuming I can find one for retail or close to it.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 25, 2020)

Aze403 said:


> Anyone know if a X5675 OC to 4.2GHz will bottleneck a RTX 3060 Ti on a 34" Ultrawide monitor? GTX 1080 is giving me anywhere from 25-42 FPS on a mix of low-medium, but it's cutting into my immersion so I'm trying to see if it's even worth upgrading to an RTX 3060 Ti assuming I can find one for retail or close to it.


It will. I would upgrade your platform before going for a gpu bump.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Matrox card....anyone remember Matrox?


Oh yes! They rocked BITD!



Aze403 said:


> Anyone know if a X5675 OC to 4.2GHz will bottleneck a RTX 3060 Ti


It will a bit, but not much. At 1080p, you'll be fine, at 1440p you'll start to have a few limitations. I have an RTX2080 on dual 1440p screens. A 3060ti is on a similar level of performance in most area's and mine gets a CPU bottleneck only in certain games, but only so much. You are getting to the limit of what that CPU can do for you in games, especially with CyberPunk2077. If that's the game you're aiming for, while your system will play it, you'll need to turn down some settings in game. For gaming it's time to start planning for a platform upgrade. If you're tight on money(and a lot of folks are these days), then a used socket 2011 or AM4 might work well for you. If you want some help picking out parts let us know and we'll try to help you sort out a system upgrade for yourself. BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## Edwired (Dec 25, 2020)

Aze403 said:


> Anyone know if a X5675 OC to 4.2GHz will bottleneck a RTX 3060 Ti on a 34" Ultrawide monitor? GTX 1080 is giving me anywhere from 25-42 FPS on a mix of low-medium, but it's cutting into my immersion so I'm trying to see if it's even worth upgrading to an RTX 3060 Ti assuming I can find one for retail or close to it.


what game you trying to use that giving you mixed fps


----------



## Aze403 (Dec 27, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It will a bit, but not much. At 1080p, you'll be fine, at 1440p you'll start to have a few limitations. I have an RTX2080 on dual 1440p screens. A 3060ti is on a similar level of performance in most area's and mine gets a CPU bottleneck only in certain games, but only so much. You are getting to the limit of what that CPU can do for you in games, especially with CyberPunk2077. If that's the game you're aiming for, while your system will play it, you'll need to turn down some settings in game. For gaming it's time to start planning for a platform upgrade. If you're tight on money(and a lot of folks are these days), then a used socket 2011 or AM4 might work well for you. If you want some help picking out parts let us know and we'll try to help you sort out a system upgrade for yourself. BTW, welcome to TPU!





Edwired said:


> what game you trying to use that giving you mixed fps



Thanks for the welcome.

Yeah from poking around YT and other forums the bottleneck won't be much at 3440x1440p. And sorry forgot to mention the game I was getting a mix of 25-42 fps. lex was correct in assuming it was Cyberpunk 2077. 

I will definitely aim to upgrade next year, but for the time being I gotta work with what I have. The GTX 1080 has definitely served me well over the years, but it may be time to part with it.

Sidebar question - Do you guys happen to know what Physics score I should be getting with my X5675 at 4.2GHz in 3dMark Firestrike?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2020)

Aze403 said:


> Sidebar question - Do you guys happen to know what Physics score I should be getting with my X5675 at 4.2GHz in 3dMark Firestrike?


I don't but you can look it up on the 3DMark website. They have a stats list.









						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com
				




As you can see from that search, there is a solid set of examples of what you can expect from your X5675, which is pretty solid IMHO.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 27, 2020)

Aze403 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Yeah from poking around YT and other forums the bottleneck won't be much at 3440x1440p. And sorry forgot to mention the game I was getting a mix of 25-42 fps. lex was correct in assuming it was Cyberpunk 2077.
> 
> ...


Ah cool i see i have gtx 1050 ti overclocked to 1936mhz and memory is 3804mhz. I have x5675 @ 4.25ghz @ 1.280v. I usually lock the fps to 30 or 60 depending on games. As for cyberpunk it seems nearly to max out my physical 12gb ram onboard.

Question about the 34 inch ultrawide monitor which one do you have and what framerate is it capable of? 60/120/144hz


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone know any good 1366 boards that take 6 dimms? I've got a nice little 12GB kit and a case I really want to use, but no clue on a board to use. I was thinking of getting another 6x2 kit but the SR-2 already has 48GB, and having another Xeon rig would be nice. 

Not looking for a high end overclocking board, just a single socket, standard ATX board.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 30, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Anyone know any good 1366 boards that take 6 dimms? I've got a nice little 12GB kit and a case I really want to use, but no clue on a board to use. I was thinking of getting another 6x2 kit but the SR-2 already has 48GB, and having another Xeon rig would be nice.
> 
> Not looking for a high end overclocking board, just a single socket, standard ATX board.


Well I owned Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard and I have 3x8Gb and 3x2Gb for total of 30Gb of ram in it and never ever have the problem with  that mobo,I am 100% sure that could work with 48gb configuration if I have it beside that It was also GREAT motherboard for OC...VRM on that mobo was AWESOME 16+2 power phases + it also have USB 3....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well I owned Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard and I have 3x8Gb and 3x2Gb for total of 30Gb of ram in it and never ever have the problem with  that mobo,I am 100% sure that could work with 48gb configuration if I have it beside that It was also GREAT motherboard for OC...VRM on that mobo was AWESOME 16+2 power phases + it also have USB 3....


Found one on the ebays, gonna see if I can snag it in time.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 30, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Found one on the ebays, gonna see if I can snag it in time.


Well IF you can get it for the "right" price and IF is it in good condition all I can say is go for it!!!
P.S.I was keep in touch with the guy that I sold that mobo and he have 6x4gb and also never have the issue


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well IF you can get it for the "right" price and IF is it in good condition all I can say is go for it!!!
> P.S.I was keep in touch with the guy that I sold that mobo and he have 6x4gb and also never have the issue


There is one on there for $120, and that includes an i7 950 (it'll probably go somewhere)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 30, 2020)

Toothless said:


> There is one on there for $120, and that includes an i7 950 (it'll probably go somewhere)


I guess that's a good price....I also reckon the good thing is that have inside I7 950 not because you will get that CPU for free but because it's more likely that owner didn't OC and probably never change that CPU for the 6c Xeon which means that mobo was not pushed to the limits....and that is a good thing...anyway the VRM on that mobo is probably one of the BEST(If not THE BEST)that I ever saw.......


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 30, 2020)

@ Toothless-  I'll sell you my Gigabyte X58A-UD3R For $75 and shipping. You already know my stuff is mint. PM me if interested.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 30, 2020)

Interesting So far cyberpunk 2077 behaving itself with minor glitches other than that some stuttering due to one or two of the settings that called slow hhd mode which is enabled and enable analytics is disabled seems to help to get better performance overall


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> @ Toothless-  I'll sell you my Gigabyte X58A-UD3R For $75 and shipping. You already know my stuff is mint. PM me if interested.


@Toothless, this is an awesome offer! Go for it!

EDIT; 
@Mr.Scott 
You sir are a boss! Stay awesome!
I looked up the going rate for that board, holy crap!


----------



## N/A (Jan 1, 2021)

E5-4627 v4
3.20 GHz


----------



## Edwired (Jan 7, 2021)

Did abit digging about the voltage read points on the board but can't find anything. Good news I found the qpi/vtt voltage it found nearby the northbridge heatpipe closest to the grey choke. What concerning me is the voltage it reading 1.337v by dmm but the bios is set to 1.26250v that is to me is overvolting quite abit 0.0745v


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 9, 2021)

Any recommendations for a Xeon for a socket 1150 Z87-Z97 mobo? My 4790K was damaged when an Arctic LF II 240 malfunctioned recently and I've been using a borrowed 4790K since. No gaming, some A/V production work, movie watching and web surfing.  I was going to transplant one of my E5 1680 V2 platforms into the rig but I'm too lazy to reinstall the OS plus all of the programs.  It's an ASRock Z87 Extreme6 and several Xeons are listed as compatible by ASRock.  Integrated graphics not needed, a Xeon that works best for video production across all cores is what I want. Any ideas?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2021)

Whichever has the full 4c/8t and clocks the highest.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Any recommendations for a Xeon for a socket 1150 Z87-Z97 mobo? My 4790K was damaged when an Arctic LF II 240 malfunctioned recently and I've been using a borrowed 4790K since. No gaming, some A/V production work, movie watching and web surfing.  I was going to transplant one of my E5 1680 V2 platforms into the rig but I'm too lazy to reinstall the OS plus all of the programs.  It's an ASRock Z87 Extreme6 and several Xeons are listed as compatible by ASRock.  Integrated graphics not needed, a Xeon that works best for video production across all cores is what I want. Any ideas?


How it got damaged? Though it shut down cause of the temperature been excessed


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> How it got damaged? Though it shut down cause of the temperature been excessed


It didn't shut down when it was supposed to, went way over max operating temperature. AIO suddenly stopped working.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> It didn't shut down when it was supposed to, went way over max operating temperature. AIO suddenly stopped working.


Suppose you turned off all the safety options in the bios and it cooked itself to death after the AIO gave up the ghost. I don't trust the AIO one bit


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Suppose you turned off all the safety options in the bios and it cooked itself to death after the AIO gave up the ghost. I don't trust the AIO one bit


I didn't turn off anything. I was watching a movie and suddenly a warning popped up the CPU was at 200 F (93.3 C). It shut down then. Intel says the max CPU temp is 73 C. I put the old AIO back in and it was running a lot warmer than it had originally. The Arctic LF II 240 that died was brand new. Amazon sent me a RMA replacement and it still ran hot. Put the original 6+ year old Corsair H105 back in, borrowed another 4790K and things are back to normal. I have to give the borrowed 4790K back, am thinking of going Xeon for the replacement.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 9, 2021)

Yep that would explain the hot temp and didn't shut down correctly. Did you overclock it or left it stock when this happened?

Tcase stated 74c at the ihs for the 4790k not 100% sure for max core temp for throttle or shut down.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2021)

Got some goodies coming in for the SR-2. More spots for fans, connectors, and gotta fix the two main intakes not spinning. 

Also the 2680v2 is being dumb. I've never seen a desktop sit on a BSOD for _*days*_


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Also the 2680v2 is being dumb. I've never seen a desktop sit on a BSOD for _*days*_


What is wrong with the 2680 v2?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> What is wrong with the 2680 v2?


I think the OS shat itself or something. It's literally only done WCG for weeks now and updates for some reason take a few dozen tries to finally go through.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I think the OS shat itself or something. It's literally only done WCG for weeks now and updates for some reason take a few dozen tries to finally go through.


Hmmm...Did you maybe check your system SD/HD for possible errors?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmmm...Did you maybe check your system SD/HD for possible errors?


Been too busy with work and school to look at it. Didn't sign up for overtime this weekend so I can get some projects done.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 12, 2021)

Look in the event viewer that will point out the error something like 0x124 or similar that would be useful to explain why it bsod. But do check everything from memory to hard drive for possible error or failure.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 16, 2021)

All fans are running off of molex and splitter connections except for two, which are on the side panel. Gonna let that all soak in and see if it'll help with movement, but at least the VRM heatsink gets some love this time.

Ignoring the glare..





A lovely someone (you know who you be) since the front 5.25 bay panel that goes with the SR-2. This thing has a cute ribbon cable to the board so I can reset, boot, turn off PCI lanes (not gonna do that) and select different bios without opening it up. Super cool.

Oh and fan spin issue fixed.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 16, 2021)

Toothless said:


> All fans are running off of molex and splitter connections except for two, which are on the side panel. Gonna let that all soak in and see if it'll help with movement, but at least the VRM heatsink gets some love this time.
> 
> Ignoring the glare..
> 
> ...


Looks sweet how you’ve got it setup.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 16, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Looks sweet how you’ve got it setup.


It would look sweeter if my phone camera wasn't busted.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It would look sweeter if my phone camera wasn't busted.


That easy to do. Take a picture without flash in the day time


----------



## Toothless (Jan 17, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That easy to do. Take a picture without flash in the day time


That's my work lamp, not flash. No actual light in the room so its all lamps.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> That's my work lamp, not flash. No actual light in the room so its all lamps.


Jeez thought you were living in the stone age


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2021)

Update with new fans. Temps dropped 7-12c consistently but the hdd died. Still gotta get a good camera to take nsfw close ups of that ram and coolers.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeez how the hard drive die? ssd or hdd

Ahh i see I read your post again my bad


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Update with new fans. Temps dropped 7-12c consistently but the hdd died. *Still gotta get a good camera to take nsfw close ups of that ram and coolers.*


Had to give a laugh for this part.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 22, 2021)

The acronym *NSFW* stands for “not safe for work.”


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 22, 2021)

Edwired said:


> The acronym *NSFW* stands for “not safe for work.”


It is tech p0rn after all for some people.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 22, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> It is tech p0rn after all for some people.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Edwired (Jan 24, 2021)

The Xeon x5677 is only 4 cores and 8 threads and the x5670 is a better choice because of two more cores and 4 more threads.

Other than that I been playing around with my pc and had an idea with the current overclock as it came to me that I found an app through microsoft store called PowerPlanSwitcher which I can set up my own power plan which I can save abit more power by downclocking the multi while keeping the memory and everything else as it as it downclocked from 4.25ghz to 2.04ghz as I can lock it there for every day usage for power saving and turn it back up to performance when I need it as it handly to have it in the bottem right of the taskbar so it be alot easier to toggle modes than having to open too many menus just to get to the power options. As had abit of a giggle moment last night while testing cyberpunk 2077 while it was locked to 2.04ghz all core just to see how the game handle it. Quite surprised that it ran but the weird stuttering like every 20 to 40 second it like it freezes for a second while looking at the cpu usage nothing spiked up at all along with the gpu pegged to 99/100% depending on the environment then ram usage started to run away on the game it was filling up to 10gb. Then I got bored of the game and uninstall it entirely


----------



## Edwired (Jan 26, 2021)

Jeez what just happened to the ebay market as it charging more for import custom charges if I were to buy something from England. Another money making schemes by the look of it after they left the EU


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 26, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Jeez what just happened to the ebay market as it charging more for import custom charges if I were to buy something from England. Another money making schemes by the look of it after they left the EU


Those are the new Rules >>>>>>>. Same way it effects UK buyers purchasing from EU.

I only buy now from UK sellers with UK Stock (that way i don't face extra Customs & VAT.)
Any Currier that tries to add extra's before delivery or collection on the Door will be refused delivery acceptance and they can take it away.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 26, 2021)

Life was great and now covid took over then the custom tax came in to wreck everything jeez there's going to be heap of people going mad about it


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2021)

4.25ghz, hopefully stable benchie.





Also ran a 4.4ghz "yeet" run and hit 6k on the multi, but didn't get a saved pic. Turns out my memory is the issue on why I can't get better cpu clocks. (Bclk related)


----------



## Sigdis (Jan 27, 2021)

Does anyone here own a 2660/2670/2673/2678 v3 here? If yes, what chinese mobo do you recommend for it?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2021)

Little update. 4.25 still not stable. My options are trying the 6x2GB ram, taking out half the ECC, or accepting my fate at 4ghz.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 27, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Little update. 4.25 still not stable. My options are trying the 6x2GB ram, taking out half the ECC, or accepting my fate at 4ghz.


Well looks like you hit the limit on the cpu/ram/motherboard. What ram you using?



Sigdis said:


> Does anyone here own a 2660/2670/2673/2678 v3 here? If yes, what chinese mobo do you recommend for it?


Don't know as i don't own any of the cpu or the Chinese board. Try searching the forums or online to see what is available


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Well looks like you hit the limit on the cpu/ram/motherboard. What ram you using?
> 
> 
> Don't know as i don't own any of the cpu or the Chinese board. Try searching the forums or online to see what is available


I think it's Micron brand ECC.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 27, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I think it's Micron brand ECC.


Timings and voltage?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 27, 2021)

Toothless said:


> accepting my fate at 4ghz.


4.1ghz not giving you any love?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 27, 2021)

Sigdis said:


> Does anyone here own a 2660/2670/2673/2678 v3 here? If yes, what chinese mobo do you recommend for it?


Go and visit Miyconst channel or his site and you will find out all about X99 Chinese mobo's...GL


----------



## TheUnbrained (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello ma dudes,

it looks like, i wanna join the xeon masterrace again but yeah there is a problem:

anyone have "generic" experience with BCLK OC´ing an E5-2650v4 or 2680v4?

background: stuck with my i7 5820k, hate it -> wanted i7 6950x, to expensive lel -> some ES, MB does not support any -> E5 2650v4/2680v4, relatively inexpensive + works with MB
Need much higher core count but also dont want to lose my single-thread performance...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 27, 2021)

TheUnbrained said:


> Hello ma dudes,
> 
> it looks like, i wanna join the xeon masterrace again but yeah there is a problem:
> 
> ...


Personally I have only experience with X79 V2 Xeons and my current 2697 V2 OC great via BCLK (115,2)+turbo also I owned  2650 V2 and that one also went up to the 113 on BCLK...now when it comes to the X99 and V4 Xeons CPU's I never tried but all stories that I heard are not so promising when it comes to the BCLK OC most likely best case scenario will be around 105.....tho' you never know...


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Timings and voltage?


9-9-9-24 at 1.7v



lexluthermiester said:


> 4.1ghz not giving you any love?


This thing gives no love.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 27, 2021)

Toothless said:


> 9-9-9-24 at 1.7v
> 
> 
> This thing gives no love.


What settings have you set in the bios with photos or make a template listing the settings so we all can look.

Weird bug popped up in my board as it thrown an memory management error linked to 0x0000001a which I know related to unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore. This happened just once when I had the powerplanswitcher set to power save as when the issue popped up it thrown the graphic card out driver out the window as it said driver wasn't verified by windows which I though was strange as there's plenty of voltage feeding the cpu, imc, ram


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What settings have you set in the bios with photos or make a template listing the settings so we all can look.
> 
> Weird bug popped up in my board as it thrown an memory management error linked to 0x0000001a which I know related to unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore. This happened just once when I had the powerplanswitcher set to power save as when the issue popped up it thrown the graphic card out driver out the window as it said driver wasn't verified by windows which I though was strange as there's plenty of voltage feeding the cpu, imc, ram


If the ram clock goes too high, banks go missing. I can drop it to 800mhz and up the bclk but after 4.4ghz it starts going away. If I set 4.25ghz I get WHEA issues and crashes which could be core voltage. I can set 1.45v if I wanted but I'd need better fans for the AIOs and that's more money.

My best bet is trying the 1600mhz 6x2 kit and trying again. If that works then I'll be looking to get another or a 6x4. I don't exactly have all the time in the world to keep playing with it.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 27, 2021)

Toothless said:


> If the ram clock goes too high, banks go missing. I can drop it to 800mhz and up the bclk but after 4.4ghz it starts going away. If I set 4.25ghz I get WHEA issues and crashes which could be core voltage. I can set 1.45v if I wanted but I'd need better fans for the AIOs and that's more money.
> 
> My best bet is trying the 1600mhz 6x2 kit and trying again. If that works then I'll be looking to get another or a 6x4. I don't exactly have all the time in the world to keep playing with it.


I seen ram go missing after a certain mem clock you might need to loosing trfc as it listed in AIDA64 as mine is set auto to trfc 88 according to the spd spec. Otherwise you be banging your head adding too much or too little of voltages sometimes doesn't solve it.
Try loosing to 10-10-10-28 at the same voltage and try again as memory timing can be the issue if the board is tighting it automatically.

Unless the qpi link is been push pass it rated speed can cause it get unstable same goes for the uncore speed. You have to dial back these first and test again

Screenshot the CPUID that way we can see where the qpi link and northbridge frequency is going


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I seen ram go missing after a certain mem clock you might need to loosing trfc as it listed in AIDA64 as mine is set auto to trfc 88 according to the spd spec. Otherwise you be banging your head adding too much or too little of voltages sometimes doesn't solve it.
> Try loosing to 10-10-10-28 at the same voltage and try again as memory timing can be the issue if the board is tighting it automatically.
> 
> Unless the qpi link is been push pass it rated speed can cause it get unstable same goes for the uncore speed. You have to dial back these first and test again
> ...


If I get time, sure.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 28, 2021)

Toothless said:


> My best bet is trying the 1600mhz 6x2 kit and trying again.


That might render you some success in your OC effort. Give it a try.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 28, 2021)

I love my X58. I listed it again with my X5690 E.S., Rampage III Formula, and 6GB STT 2000 CL8 Hypers.

It got no love so that will be the last time I list it I think. I don't want to let it go but I want new hardware.

And I don't want to pay for it lol..  I guess my old hardware is only valuable to me 

My X48 Xeon X3360 with Rampage Formula and 4GB G.Skill PC8500 got no love either.

Friends till the end


----------



## Toothless (Jan 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I love my X58. I listed it again with my X5690 E.S., Rampage III Formula, and 6GB STT 2000 CL8 Hypers.
> 
> It got no love so that will be the last time I list it I think. I don't want to let it go but I want new hardware.
> 
> ...


If it won't sell, crank it on WCG and let it stretch til it's last days.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been thinking about that, its cool down here in the basement. I will make my way down to that section and have a looksey soon


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 28, 2021)

I just came across this listing on Ebay. Seriously? Even at Amazon prices I could buy 10-12 of them for that price.
Intel Xeon E5-2699A v4 22-Core 2.4GHz SR30Y Broadwell-EP Processor - Grade A | eBay


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 28, 2021)

TheUnbrained said:


> Hello ma dudes,
> 
> it looks like, i wanna join the xeon masterrace again but yeah there is a problem:
> 
> ...


One more thing......Did you maybe consider Xeon V3?As I know 2678 V3 is really cheap + on Xeons V3 it's possible to do all core turbo hack so.....


----------



## Edwired (Jan 28, 2021)

Just a question for anyone I know the IOH is for the northbridge and the ICH is the southbridge along with IOH PCIE and ICH PCIE. Is there any reason for tweaking these settings as I'm kinda lost in the translations of understanding it. As I can't find specific details explaining which one does what in the bios?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 28, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Just a question for anyone I know the IOH is for the northbridge and the ICH is the southbridge along with IOH PCIE and ICH PCIE. Is there any reason for tweaking these settings as I'm kinda lost in the translations of understanding it. As I can't find specific details explaining which one does what in the bios?


Mine are on auto.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 29, 2021)

I do increase IOH.. I have a hard time running over 4Ghz without moving it.. I don't know why.. My CPU is an E.S. its been a little weird from time to time. Mostly pretty good though.. I think I set 1.29v and get 1.25v.. something like that.. I would have to look its been awhile..


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

got em'


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> got em'


What's you current OC on those two?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's you current OC on those two?


4415mhz. Followed your guide in the other thread and got it stable but at the sacrifice of ram speeds. Attempted higher bclk and that just messed everything up.

If I went higher on the VTT (at 1.375v now) I might get 4.5ghz stable. A bit concerned about how high it is already.

Edit: not fully stable. Gonna try 4.3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> 4415mhz. Followed your guide in the other thread and got it stable but at the sacrifice of ram speeds.


That's the result I usually see with a stable S1366 OC. RAM speeds aren't as important on S1366 and slight decreases only have minor affect on overall performance.


Toothless said:


> Attempted higher bclk and that just messed everything up.


200mhz BCLK? You have a slightly unique setup though. Dual CPU's are a whole new level of difficulty where OC's are concerned. Still doable, but it's a lot more fiddly than a single CPU system. I'm impressed you got it that high of an OC on a dual TBH.


Toothless said:


> If I went higher on the VTT (at 1.375v now) I might get 4.5ghz stable. A bit concerned about how high it is already.


Yeah that's a bit high. I wouldn't be comfortable with a VTT that high. But if it works...


Toothless said:


> Edit: not fully stable. Gonna try 4.3


Under load or just on desktop?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the result I usually see with a stable S1366 OC. RAM speeds aren't as important on S1366 and slight decreases are only have minor affect on overall performance.
> 
> 200mhz BCLK? You have a slightly unique setup though. Dual CPU's are a whole new level of difficulty where OC's are concerned. Still doable, but it's a lot more fiddly than a single CPU system. I'm impressed you got it that high one a dual TBH.
> 
> ...


200mhz bclk won't work. I gotta max the multi and go from there. VTT at 1.4v and I'll probably drop it after checking if that's really why 4.4ghz won't work or not. Ram is 800mhz set and bumped from bclk. Uncore 2400 and something else 1600. I miss my camera working.

Under load btw.


Vcore 1.425v
VTT 1.35v
Dimm 1.7v
PLL 1.89v
Rest auto.

176x25.
QPI @ 4.8.
MCH 1600.
Uncore 2400mhz. (18x)

Like I said earlier, maybe the ram being 1333mhz rated is the issue and I need to use higher rated stuff.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 29, 2021)

Has anybody here played with a 22 core E5 2699 V4 or E5 2696 V4 yet?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> PLL 1.89v


Bump this up one notch. For that BCLK the PLL needs a slight boost, generally.


Toothless said:


> Like I said earlier, maybe the ram being 1333mhz rated is the issue and I need to use higher rated stuff.


Is the RAM speed being pushed up much past the 1333mhz mark? 1340 or 1350 ish should be ok, much beyond that and you'll get stability issues even with a DRAM voltage bump, which I highly discourage. anything beyond the rated 1.65 and you risk burning out the IMC. I've seen it happen, it's not worth risking. I recommend getting some DDR3-1600 or even some DDR3-1866(which they make in ECC RDIMMs) as those can be downclocked a bit and then when the BCLK pushes them into a higher state it will not matter as the SPD will simply shift the timings around to match.


bobbybluz said:


> Has anybody here played with a 22 core E5 2699 V4 or E5 2696 V4 yet?


Unfortunately not me. Would be fun though!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bump this up one notch. For that BCLK the PLL needs a slight boost, generally.
> 
> Is the RAM speed being pushed up much past the 1333mhz mark? 1340 or 1350 ish should be ok, much beyond that and you'll get stability issues even with a DRAM voltage bump, which I highly discourage. anything beyond the rated 1.65 and you risk burning out the IMC. I've seen it happen, it's not worth risking.
> 
> Unfortunately not me. Would be fun though!


Anything past 1333 and it gets flushed. That PLL should be already a bump but back to 1.905 it goes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Anything past 1333 and it gets flushed. That PLL should be already a bump but back to 1.905 it goes.


See above edit... The PLL voltage is the most fiddly of all the voltages for socket 1366. It can make or break stability in an OC.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Unfortunately not me. Would be fun though!


When the next round of stimulus checks come out I'm thinking of selling my E5 2683 V4 if I can find a 2699 V4 or 2696 V4 for a somewhat reasonable price. 22 cores, 44 threads should be great for video processing. I've been watching Ebay for them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2021)

EDIT;
In reference to the above comment, see the ebay search below;








						1866 ddr3 rdimm for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for 1866 ddr3 rdimm at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




Or









						1600 ddr3 rdimm for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for 1600 ddr3 rdimm at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




You should be able to find some good deals, depending on your budget.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

R23






4.3ghz stable. Now to tweak down voltage.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Jan 29, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Personally I have only experience with X79 V2 Xeons and my current 2697 V2 OC great via BCLK (115,2)+turbo also I owned  2650 V2 and that one also went up to the 113 on BCLK...now when it comes to the X99 and V4 Xeons CPU's I never tried but all stories that I heard are not so promising when it comes to the BCLK OC most likely best case scenario will be around 105.....tho' you never know...


well, i go for another way now: 6900k for my main pc and a new dualsocket 2011-3 + 2x E5 2695 v4 instead using a sluggish rack (RX300 S6) and a core-restrickted selfbuild-server

but tbh, i go for one E5 2650 v4 anyway for ... eh ... science purposes lel


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 29, 2021)

I finally settled in on 4.37 GHz and it's been running like a champ for a while now. ASUS Motherboard P6T DELUXE V2---- Xeon 5670 ----16GB 2x8GB DDR3-12800U 1600MHz


----------



## freeagent (Jan 29, 2021)

Thats pretty good! 4.3 @ 1.312?

4200 comes in at 1.325 for me I think. 4400 is 1.4v on mine, so your doing pretty good I think!


----------



## Edwired (Jan 29, 2021)

Thought PLL don't work on westmere as @lexluthermiester you said that ages ago


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

So 4.25ghz is seeming set stable. Passed R23 and CPUz stress. Gonna see if it pass the WCG/rosetta jobs I gave it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Thought PLL don't work on westmere as @lexluthermiester you said that ages ago


?!?


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 30, 2021)

Sigdis said:


> Does anyone here own a 2660/2670/2673/2678 v3 here? If yes, what chinese mobo do you recommend for it?


Got Lenovo C30 mbo with 2650L. Will upgrade soon, to make more BOINC points.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 30, 2021)

4.25 not stable. Gonna drop it once I stop hating everything and get back to more tweaking.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2021)

Toothless said:


> 4.25 not stable. Gonna drop it once I stop hating everything and get back to more tweaking.


Looks like the dual cpu set up isn't happy at all are you getting freezes or bsod.

I guess use lower blck and enable turbo mode to get the overclock you want. That what I been doing on my set up.

As it running turbo with 175 blck @ 4.37ghz @ 1.304v @ qpi/dram 1.275v, dram freq 1,750mhz @ 1.64v @ timings 10-10-10-28


----------



## Toothless (Jan 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Looks like the dual cpu set up isn't happy at all are you getting freezes or bsod.
> 
> I guess use lower blck and enable turbo mode to get the overclock you want. That what I been doing on my set up.
> 
> As it running turbo with 175 blck @ 4.37ghz @ 1.304v @ qpi/dram 1.275v, dram freq 1,750mhz @ 1.64v @ timings 10-10-10-28


It's BSODs. I'll check back on it and it restarts itself which tells me it ain't stable.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2021)

If it restarting on it own without bsod usually tells me the PSU is not able to provide power quick enough or add more/less vcore and/or qpi voltage. But list the bsod each time you can find a list 1366 bsod error codes explaining what needs be done.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> If it restarting on it own without bsod usually tells me the PSU is not able to provide power quick enough or add more/less vcore and/or qpi voltage. But list the bsod each time you can find a list 1366 bsod error codes explaining what needs be done.


It's literally just windows erroring out. There's nothing about providing power quick enough or not enough power as I can run the same voltages or higher and still have this issue. At this point it's either ram or cpus that don't like this high of bclk.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 30, 2021)

Like it windows freaking out and giving out different error codes usually point to the ram timing. Try loosing the first 4 timings and test it


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been looking into X99 systems and the possibility of building a many-core Xeon workstation with ECC memory and Quadro graphics card.

Anyone had experience with the Chinese Huananzhi X99 boards? They're definitely affordable and capable, but there's less information in regard to their longevity.

Most likely I would go with a board and processor combo like this one:  Huananzhi X99-TF & Xeon E5-2678 V3 combo


----------



## jb6789 (Feb 2, 2021)

Sigdis said:


> Does anyone here own a 2660/2670/2673/2678 v3 here? If yes, what chinese mobo do you recommend for it?


I own the E5-2678V3 paired with HuananZhi X99TF.  This is a quality board with 10 layer PCB, 6 phase VRM power delivery and good chokes and caps. Has bootable NVME M.2 plus, another NVME m.2 slot, and an m.2 slot for the BT/WiFi card. There are 5 (LGA-2011-3 E5) Haswell's that support DDR3 or DDR4 and the X99TF provides choice with either 4xDDR3 slots (gray color) or 4 x DDR4 (black color), up to 64GB in either bank. It's sister motherboards are the X99T8 with 8xDDR3 slots and the X99F8 with 8xDDR4slots. I am very pleased with this motherboards quality, price and performance. Cheapest I have seen on AliExpress of late is around US$105. http://www.huananzhi.com/html/1/184/185/362.html

There are AliExpress package combos with E5-2678V3 + 32GB REEC DDR3 1600 + X99TF that run about US$260 (plus shipping/duties/taxes).

MiyConst on Youtube has an excellent review of this MB (EN or RU).  Also, his Turbo unlock and TU tools are excellent and easy to use.  Took me 20 minutes to TU my platform. All core 3.3Ghz with CB R15 =  1824 , CB R20 = 3912. Cooling...a 6 pipe SNOWMAN (160W TDP rated) dual 120mm for $32 keeps mine below 60C with 21C ambient under full load conditions. P95 stress pushes it to 70C.



Zyll Goliath said:


> One more thing......Did you maybe consider Xeon V3?As I know 2678 V3 is really cheap + on Xeons V3 it's possible to do all core turbo hack so.....


All Core TU worked with MiyConst tutorial (Youtuber) the first time I tried it with E5-2678V3. All core 3.3Ghz on a Chinese HuananZhi X99TF with 32GB (desktop 4 x8GB) Mushkin Redline 1866 DDR3.  CB R15 =  1824 , CB R20 = 3912.



N/A said:


> E5-4627 v4
> 3.20 GHz
> 
> View attachment 181952View attachment 181953


The E5-2678V3 (~US$85, 12C/24T) with TU up to all core 3.3Ghz will exceed CB R23 = 9500+...on air.  Must be a lot cheaper than the E5-4627V4, no?


----------



## Edwired (Feb 2, 2021)

Found a link stating pll voltage boost don't work on westmere as regeneration mentioned it








						Overclocking X58 (Xeon X5675) - can't get decent...
					

Hi,  this is my setup:   Mobo: Asus P6X58D-E CPU: Intel Xeon X5675 Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 RAM: Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3 12GB (2x 3x2GB) GPU: Gigabyte GTX770 PSU: Corsair AX850  Case: Silverstone Raven RV01  with these BIOS settings https://imgur.com/a/zoufIUK  My PC just can't get through POST...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## jb6789 (Feb 3, 2021)

>


Still love'n the X79 on an open air test-bench! Keeping it cool.
MB:  Asus P9X79Pro
CPU: Xeon E5-1680v2 (4.4 Ghz on air)
Tower: PCCooler GI-D66A (TDP 230W)
PSU: Corsair TX650M
Case: AliExpress vertical test-bench (ALU red/black)
MEM: 32 GB HyperX Fury 1600 DDR3 (8x4GB) 9-9-9-24
GPU: Gigabyte RX590 (_"lost" the MSI GTX 1080Ti to daughter's VR rig: HuananZhi X79 Deluxe + E5-4627V2 (3.5Ghz all core)_)
CB R15 = 1587 / CB R20 = 3326
Game drive: XPG Gammix S11 Pro 1TB 
Boot drive: Samsung 256GB SSD SM841/ Win10Pro


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 3, 2021)

jb6789 said:


> I own the E5-2678V3 paired with HuananZhi X99TF.  This is a quality board with 10 layer PCB, 6 phase VRM power delivery and good chokes and caps. Has bootable NVME M.2 plus, another NVME m.2 slot, and an m.2 slot for the BT/WiFi card. There are 5 (LGA-2011-3 E5) Haswell's that support DDR3 or DDR4 and the X99TF provides choice with either 4xDDR3 slots (gray color) or 4 x DDR4 (black color), up to 64GB in either bank. It's sister motherboards are the X99T8 with 8xDDR3 slots and the X99F8 with 8xDDR4slots. I am very pleased with this motherboards quality, price and performance. Cheapest I have seen on AliExpress of late is around US$105. http://www.huananzhi.com/html/1/184/185/362.html
> 
> There are AliExpress package combos with E5-2678V3 + 32GB REEC DDR3 1600 + X99TF that run about US$260 (plus shipping/duties/taxes).
> 
> MiyConst on Youtube has an excellent review of this MB (EN or RU).  Also, his Turbo unlock and TU tools are excellent and easy to use.  Took me 20 minutes to TU my platform. All core 3.3Ghz with CB R15 =  1824 , CB R20 = 3912. Cooling...a 6 pipe SNOWMAN (160W TDP rated) dual 120mm for $32 keeps mine below 60C with 21C ambient under full load conditions. P95 stress pushes it to 70C.



I'll actually be using my build as an engineering workstation and so it'll be interesting to see how reliable it is. I'm looking into a 4x8GB kit of 1866 DDR3 ECC registered memory for this one.

I guess the dual socket boards are also an option, but considering how much you can get done with 4 cores and 8GB memory, I'm expecting 12 cores and 32GB of memory will be heaps.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 7, 2021)

Been busy lately pushing the x5675 it doing well @ 4.375ghz @ 1.312v still on turbo mode with qpi/dram @1.29375 V. Had to drop the ram to 1400mhz as it was getting glitchy after 1754mhz I couldn't figure it out why it was doing it unless it was one of the timings needed changing


----------



## Toothless (Feb 11, 2021)

Name to be decided. Probably _Standoff_ because that's literally how the coolers are mounted. Standoffs.
2x x5570.
24GB ECC (stole some from the SR-2 due to cooler issues.)
Eventually HD5750
SuperFlower 750w


----------



## Edwired (Feb 11, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Name to be decided. Probably _Standoff_ because that's literally how the coolers are mounted. Standoffs.
> 2x x5570.
> 24GB ECC (stole some from the SR-2 due to cooler issues.)
> Eventually HD5750
> SuperFlower 750w


If i was to install tall ram I would use dremel tool to take off a few cm off the fins on the cpu cooler to make it fit as it don't affect cooling that much


----------



## Toothless (Feb 11, 2021)

Edwired said:


> If i was to install tall ram I would use dremel tool to take off a few cm off the fins on the cpu cooler to make it fit as it don't affect cooling that much


I'm thinking that or just run single channel with a couple 2gb. When I get my dremel from my old job I'll give it a shot


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 12, 2021)

Just had some new swag arrive in the mail today. Unfortunately with Aliexpress sellers moving slower than a slug in a snowstorm, I won't have an X99 motherboard for weeks and have no way of testing any of these right now   At least they look nice....










Edit: I know that the 2630L V3 isn't compatible with DDR3, they're meant for different configurations.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2021)

One mistake about aliexpress is don't send it by free delivery that why it takes so long


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 13, 2021)

Edwired said:


> One mistake about aliexpress is don't send it by free delivery that why it takes so long



It took five days just to cancel an order for DDR3 memory. I found a much cheaper kit locally, around US$60 (which is what it cost for the 32GB kit above) versus US$100. So not only was it much more affordable but it also only took two days to arrive. But generally it pays to check out local deals first anyway.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 13, 2021)

Depends as I can't anything in Ireland from time to time so I sourced alot from england before the custom tax came into effect and now that is out of the question as it cost more. Now I have to translate alot of the ebay/other sites in Europe in order to just get what I need to get. As Aliexpress isn't too bad in experiencewide never had any issue with any of the sellers I bought stuff from like most difficult components like transistor etc


----------



## Toothless (Feb 16, 2021)

This case sucks. Can't get the back panel to close right but it's late and I got work in the morning. 

Final specs are:
2x x5570
2x4GB non-ECC
HD5850
36GB WD Raptor (it's a cruncher, relax)
750w Superflower


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 16, 2021)

Toothless said:


> This case sucks. Can't get the back panel to close right but it's late and I got work in the morning.
> 
> Final specs are:
> 2x x5570
> ...


Cooler Master Cosmos 1000. I have one, know the latching problems well. I paid $20 over ten years ago used off Craigslist for it. There's a lever in the upper corner of each side in the back. The lever attaches via a cam to the bar that unlocks the side panels. The screws that connect the levers come loose and everything stops working. They're also a pain in the ass to tighten back up. I finally gave up and replaced the side panels with cheap (88 cents each) 25 X 16 X 1 furnace filters. Doing so also dropped several degrees in the internal operating temperatures.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 16, 2021)

I had a look at that case online it not that pretty to me as that my opinion


----------



## Toothless (Feb 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I had a look at that case online it not that pretty to me as that my opinion


Has great underside and top airflow, but none in the front. I had to stick that random bottom left fan on there for the drive.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 16, 2021)

Seen this








Wicked looking case
It reminds me of the back to the future the outline delorean thrust jets


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 16, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Has great underside and top airflow, but none in the front. I had to stick that random bottom left fan on there for the drive.


Replacing the side panels with the furnace filters proved to be a great move as far as airflow plus no more worries about the latching mechanism malfunctioning anymore. I currently have a Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm (138 cfm) at the back and a Silverstone FM121 (110 cfm) in the bottom. Yours is missing the adjustable fan mount for the bottom fan that allows sending the air where you want it. There's also a special shroud for the GPU and a filter for it to pull air from the back of the case. After ditching the side panels there was no need for the shroud on mine anymore.

Mine is going to get some more metal surgery when I cut the top out to externally mount an Arctic Freezer II 280mm AIO on it plus the radiator for the XFX Fury X that's going in it will be mounted externally where the Ultra Kaze is now. An Asus X79 Sabertooth with an E5 1680 V2 is going to replace the ASRock Z87 Extreme6 and i7 4790K that was damaged when the pump failed on a brand new Arctic Freezer II 240 last month. Twice the cores, twice the memory and a new Seasonic Prime Gold 1200 watt PSU will have a new home soon. I have everything for the job but the energy at the moment. Goodbye Devils Canyon, hello Xeon time.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 16, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Replacing the side panels with the furnace filters proved to be a great move as far as airflow plus no more worries about the latching mechanism malfunctioning anymore. I currently have a Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm (138 cfm) at the back and a Silverstone FM121 (110 cfm) in the bottom. Yours is missing the adjustable fan mount for the bottom fan that allows sending the air where you want it. There's also a special shroud for the GPU and a filter for it to pull air from the back of the case. After ditching the side panels there was no need for the shroud on mine anymore.
> 
> Mine is going to get some more metal surgery when I cut the top out to externally mount an Arctic Freezer II 280mm AIO on it plus the radiator for the XFX Fury X that's going in it will be mounted externally where the Ultra Kaze is now. An Asus X79 Sabertooth with an E5 1680 V2 is going to replace the ASRock Z87 Extreme6 and i7 4790K that was damaged when the pump failed on a brand new Arctic Freezer II 240 last month. Twice the cores, twice the memory and a new Seasonic Prime Gold 1200 watt PSU will have a new home soon. I have everything for the job but the energy at the moment. Goodbye Devils Canyon, hello Xeon time.


How was the fit with the filters?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks like my 1680 v2 system will be in operation for a long time.  As well as my 980ti.  Until I find a 1080ti that's not twice the price
Someday...  a TR system.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> How was the fit with the filters?


Almost perfect. I used a couple of pieces of the white tape used to label sound mixing boards to hold them in place at first but now I only tape the right side one on..


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Almost perfect. I used a couple of pieces of the white tape used to label sound mixing boards to hold them in place at first but now I only tape the right side one on..


Well I can't get the main side panel off right now, so guess that's a thing.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Well I can't get the main side panel off right now, so guess that's a thing.


I've had that happen. I used a small Snap-On pry bar to pull the side of the case by the latching assembly open far enough to get a pick in and release the latch to get the panel off. I used a pry bar because the head is angled, you'll likely bend things if you use a flat blade screwdriver. I also used a pick with a hook on the end to pull the rail back far enough to unlock. If the screw fell out of your latch assembly that's the only way to get it open without destroying anything.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I've had that happen. I used a small Snap-On pry bar to pull the side of the case by the latching assembly open far enough to get a pick in and release the latch to get the panel off. I used a pry bar because the head is angled, you'll likely bend things if you use a flat blade screwdriver. I also used a pick with a hook on the end to pull the rail back far enough to unlock. If the screw fell out of your latch assembly that's the only way to get it open without destroying anything.


Back panel didn't fit due to power switch cable being in the way. Seriously. Its sealed up and just gonna get a usb wifi card and call it good. This thing was annoying.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 17, 2021)

That's odd, there shouldn't be any wiring near the locking rail or latch assembly. The locking rail is the only thing that holds the panel on. Does the lever rebound when you pull up on it?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> That's odd, there shouldn't be any wiring near the locking rail or latch assembly. The locking rail is the only thing that holds the panel on. Does the lever rebound when you pull up on it?


I think it was due to how I was trying to cable manage. Less pretty but still works.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 17, 2021)

E5 2696 V4 vs E5 2699 V4: What I learned going down the rabbit hole. While claims are made both are the exact same CPU they're not plus their microcodes are different. The 2696 V4 was a custom batch for an OEM and isn't even listed by Intel at the moment. All 22 cores won't show up in a "regular" X99 mobo, it'll appear as an 18 core CPU. No major consumer mobo manufacturer issued a BIOS revision so their products would work correctly with it. Their are a few very specific server boards it'll work properly with. For a while Intel had the microcode posted to mod an existing BIOS but that page has been taken down. I found everything needed to update a BIOS but the BIOS microcode itself. The Xeon E5 2696 V4 is an odd duck orphan CPU at this point.

The boost speed on a 2696 V4 is slightly better up to 10 cores but at a price of drawing 5 more watts than a 2699 V4 does. After 10 cores the speeds are the same on both CPU's. The Passmark scores on the 2699 V4 are a few thousand points higher than the 2696 V4 plus my current i7 5960X @ 4.6Ghz beats it by over 1,500 points. My two X79 E5 1680 V2's @4.5Ghz beat it also. The other X99 I have with a 16 core E5 2683 V4 with the BLCK at 103.5 beats the 2696 V4 as well My deranged desire to have the ultimate X99 CPU has now been refocused solely on finding an E5 2699 V4 (and not any of the later revisions either). I spent four nights reading everything I could find on Google because I'd located a 2696 V4 on Ebay at a more reasonable price than I've seen so far. I'm glad I took the time to research this thoroughly before taking an expensive plunge that wouldn't have worked out in my case.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 17, 2021)

Which cpu micro code are you looking for?

According to this site https://forums.anandtech.com/thread...ax-build-bsod-frequently-please-help.2520547/

SR2J0
cpu family      : 6
model : 79
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2696 v4 @ 2.20GHz
stepping : 1
microcode : 0xb00001b

Asus X99-A said on their site that it support E5 2699 V4





						X99-A - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				




Another site








						Support question on a Xeon e5 2696 V4
					

Hello to everyone, I own a ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard w/ currently bios 2001. I bought this CPU which is a Brodwell EP CPU 22Cores w/ 44Threads. I know my motherboard can support any Hazwell Xeon CPU currently, but my question is will this board support this CPU type with the 2001 or 2101 bios...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Seen this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that, totally bizarre!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 20, 2021)

Very exciting times, my X99 board and CPU are only a few days away. I probably could have picked them up already if it weren't thanks to the weekend.

I'm thinking about doing a build log that will cover some component reviews and benchmarks.


----------



## Seven Eleven (Feb 21, 2021)

My HP Proliant ML350 G6 Build with Xeon CPUs :




CPU : 2 x Intel Xeon X5675
RAM : 6 x 8 GB DDR3-1333 ECC reg. von Samsung
GPU : KFA2 GTX 1650 Super
HDDs : 6 TB/4 TB Toshiba P300
SSD : 512 GB Sandisk
Sound : Creative Soundblaster Z

More Infos : 





						Worklog - HP Proliant ML350 G6 Projekt
					

Hallo, ich werde morgen einen HP Proliant Server erhalten. Er wird langsam aber stetig aufgebaut werden. Bilder gibt es morgen nachdem ich das 27 kg Monster zu mir geschleppt habe.  Mache mir schon Gedanken wie ich ihn aufbauen werde. Im Moment hat er noch einen einzelnen Xeon Westmere 4-Kern...




					www.hardwaredealz.com


----------



## Seven Eleven (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## framebuffer (Feb 25, 2021)

Not one of those nice professional workstations which some of you have, but it's still a Xeon build (E5-2667 V3, 8c/16t up to 3.60GHz)
Using it a to capture footage from my retro systems


----------



## Toothless (Feb 25, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> Not one of those nice professional workstations which some of you have, but it's still a Xeon build (E5-2667 V3, 8c/16t up to 3.60GHz)
> Using it a to capture footage from my retro systems
> 
> View attachment 189988


Can still be professional. Just because it doesn't have the green PCB and normal looking heatsinks/lack of doesn't make it any less.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 27, 2021)

An E5 2699 V4 is headed my way. 22c 44t of Xeon greatness to play with. It should be fun to play with.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 27, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> Not one of those nice professional workstations which some of you have, but it's still a Xeon build (E5-2667 V3, 8c/16t up to 3.60GHz)
> Using it a to capture footage from my retro systems
> 
> View attachment 189988



Those colors looks schmick as. I've always wanted an Asus WS workstation board but they've always been priced well outside my budget range.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 1, 2021)

Y'all are a bad influence.  I guess my E5450 was lonely?  2X of the below incoming, bound for an Aurora R1 and X58 Sabertooth.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Y'all are a bad influence.  I guess my E5450 was lonely?  2X of the below incoming, bound for an Aurora R1 and X58 Sabertooth.
> 
> View attachment 190504


Wait, you block the price but show the order & item number? You know people can just look that up right?

EDIT;








						INTEL XEON X5670 2.93GHz Six-Core (BX80614X5670) CPU PROCESSOR  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for INTEL XEON X5670 2.93GHz Six-Core (BX80614X5670) CPU PROCESSOR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



See? You paid at most $15 for each... Nice price though!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, you block the price but show the order & item number? You know people can just look that up right?
> 
> EDIT;
> 
> ...



That never even occurred to me; good to know.  Was trying to avoid potential, "You paid WHAT for that?!?" side conversations, not thinking that somebody might be motivated enough to dig deeper.  ^_^


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 1, 2021)

Only after seeing what price gougers are doing with GPU's did I finally make a low-ball offer on a 2699 V4 that had been on Ebay for a while (a couple of months). To my surprise the seller accepted my offer. I got it for less than 1/4 of what 3000 series Nvidia GPU's are going for. At the moment I'm waiting for UPS to deliver it.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 2, 2021)

Riding the 200 bus speed with multi 22x broken my personal score as well


----------



## freeagent (Mar 2, 2021)

15 USD is pretty good for an x5670.. considering I paid like 600usd+ for my X5690 ES like 10 years ago


----------



## Edwired (Mar 2, 2021)

Not too bad for the price for x5670 even I had to pay €28 for the x5675 I have seems a great overclocker haven't pushed the voltages that high either keeping it under the safe margin for now


----------



## Toothless (Mar 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Riding the 200 bus speed with multi 22x broken my personal score as well
> View attachment 190572


You, you think you ran that bench a few enough times?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 2, 2021)

Even after all these years I am still unclear what safe is  I ran a medium voltage for a long time, it loved it.. Example: 1.4vcc, 1.39 vtt, 1.65-75 vdimm are what I would have ran daily for extended periods.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You, you think you ran that bench a few enough times?


I ran it a few times yes and I pick the best score to show that I'm breaking my own personal scores haven't you tried breaking your own scores yet?
The scores on cinebench r20 is been spaced out a few months the one in red highlighed was only achieved a few hours ago


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 15 USD is pretty good for an x5670.. considering I paid like 600usd+ for my X5690 ES like 10 years ago



Most clocks per dollar is obv X5650, but X5670 is the inflection point where dollars per clock starts to go off into the weeds.  I figured an extra fiver for what should be a better binned chip wasn't a bad deal.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 2, 2021)

The 2699 V4 dropped right in, not even the "New CPU detected in BIOS". Here's the first Cinebench20 & Passmark 9 results:


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

Haven't a clue where this land




Dropped another multi and got 210 on the blck same voltages as before



What interesting to me is the qpi link speed is times two = 7,551.4mhz that bonkers to achieve


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What interesting to me is the qpi link speed is times two = 7,551.4mhz that bonkers to achieve


Woah! That's a bit high! And it's stable?


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 3, 2021)

Coming soon...






It'll be going into one of two systems I have. Both have H87 chipsets. My research leads me to believe it'll work.



framebuffer said:


> Not one of those nice professional workstations which some of you have, but it's still a Xeon build (E5-2667 V3, 8c/16t up to 3.60GHz)
> Using it a to capture footage from my retro systems
> 
> View attachment 189988



Damn, I love the blue, black, and white color scheme. AMD really did make some sexy workstation cards.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Woah! That's a bit high! And it's stable?


Will test it in a few days to see how it holds up. I keep an eye on it and report back as soon as possible


----------



## framebuffer (Mar 3, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Damn, I love the blue, black, and white color scheme. AMD really did make some sexy workstation cards.



It's a shame I was not able to find some blue heat sinks for the RAM modules


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> The 2699 V4 dropped right in, not even the "New CPU detected in BIOS". Here's the first Cinebench20 & Passmark 9 results:


Not bad...not bad at all...even single core performance is solid in that passmark test almost the same as my 2697 V2...I am having just a bit better result in Single core but my CPU is working on higher frequency but my gosh those yours 22c/44t will just tear apart everything you throw at them ...


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> It's a shame I was not able to find some blue heat sinks for the RAM modules


No harm in spraying the heatsinks blue


----------



## basco (Mar 3, 2021)

or get some hyperx heatspreaders from older kingston sticks:





						hyperx ddr2 at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




the older ddr1 heatspreaders are even blue on the upside


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 3, 2021)

basco said:


> or get some hyperx heatspreaders from older kingston sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got some blue HyperX DDR3.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

Looks like the x5675 fell flat on it face after I put the pc to sleep and went to wake it up this morning it fell into a black hole and never recovered. Might well be the blck hole or the qpi link got extremely unstable after I rebooted it a few times it will come back but always the sleep mode that put it into a semi-coma state. At least I tried.......


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 3, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Looks like the x5675 fell flat on it face after I put the pc to sleep and went to wake it up this morning it fell into a black hole and never recovered. Might well be the blck hole or the qpi link got extremely unstable after I rebooted it a few times it will come back but always the sleep mode that put it into a semi-coma state. At least I tried.......



Mind helping those of us with X5600 processors extant or incoming learn from your mistakes?  That is to say, what did you goof up?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Mind helping those of us with X5600 processors extant or incoming learn from your mistakes?  That is to say, what did you goof up?


I basically pushed the x5675 so hard it fell on it own face meaning it was running on a hard overclock and it reacted badly    . What help do you need with the x56xx series?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 3, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I basically pushed the x5675 so hard it fell on it own face meaning it was running on a hard overclock and it reacted badly    . What help do you need with the x56xx series?



Nothing yet; it's still in the mail.  Always on the lookout for things to do or to not do. (Doot doot doo doo )


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 3, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I basically pushed the x5675 so hard it fell on it own face meaning it was running on a hard overclock and it reacted badly    . What help do you need with the x56xx series?


Is it dead or just resting?


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Is it dead or just resting?


Not dead it just won't go any higher in overclock as the pictures I posted above is how far i got it but isn't stable at that speed. But I back it off for now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Looks like the x5675 fell flat on it face after I put the pc to sleep and went to wake it up this morning it fell into a black hole and never recovered. Might well be the blck hole or the qpi link got extremely unstable after I rebooted it a few times it will come back but always the sleep mode that put it into a semi-coma state. At least I tried.......


I never allow any mode of "Sleep", even on laptops. Generally more problems than it's worth.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I never allow any mode of "Sleep", even on laptops. Generally more problems than it's worth.


Well I have to put it to sleep otherwise it noisy as it is


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 4, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> The 2699 V4 dropped right in, not even the "New CPU detected in BIOS". Here's the first Cinebench20 & Passmark 9 results:


Question
Did you tried some gaming on that machine and if you did whit what GPU you paired that monster?


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm not a gamer, I do A/V production. I put a Sapphire R9 390 Nitro 8GB in it for the initial testing but now have a XFX R9 290X that I just repasted in it because it takes up less space than the 390. If GPU prices weren't insane at the moment I'd put something better in it. An 8-16GB Quadro would be nice to experiment with. I have a few XFX R9 Fury X's that I bought last year when they were $150-175 on the local Craigslist. One may end up in this rig.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 5, 2021)

May or may not have used some of that overtime cash to get a 24GB run of CL9 1866 for the SR-2..


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 6, 2021)

My X5670s came in.  One's flaky, though.  POSTs, but crashes the system on Windows load.  Haven't tried it on a fresh install, though.

One thing I was looking forward to was OC, since folks kept saying how well they can.  Maybe it's the board in the Aurora R1 (which doesn't let you OC via multiplier ), but it wasn't even happy at 140 BCLK.  Haven't tried it in the Sabertooth, since I don't want to pull it out of the Aurora if I don't have to.  Guess we'll see what happens with the replacement unit if I get one.

(For the record, I'm not exactly a serious overclocker.  Basically mess with multipliers and volts a bit until I land on something stable.)


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> (For the record, I'm not exactly a serious overclocker.  Basically mess with multipliers and volts a bit until I land on something stable.)


I feel this on an emotional level. My x5680's are stuck at 4ghz until that Sniper kit gets here.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> My X5670s came in.  One's flaky, though.  POSTs, but crashes the system on Windows load.  Haven't tried it on a fresh install, though.
> 
> One thing I was looking forward to was OC, since folks kept saying how well they can.  Maybe it's the board in the Aurora R1 (which doesn't let you OC via multiplier ), but it wasn't even happy at 140 BCLK.  Haven't tried it in the Sabertooth, since I don't want to pull it out of the Aurora if I don't have to.  Guess we'll see what happens with the replacement unit if I get one.
> 
> (For the record, I'm not exactly a serious overclocker.  Basically mess with multipliers and volts a bit until I land on something stable.)


I know that feeling when you get a compatible board but no overclocking features comes with it... Asus Sabertooth will have a better chance of overclocking x5670 as long the bios is updated to the latest one. Keep us informed on the progress   

Didn't realise you got the Alienware Aurora R1 board.
Does it look like below?







Toothless said:


> I feel this on an emotional level. My x5680's are stuck at 4ghz until that Sniper kit gets here.


Jeez you stuck on the 4ghz. Thought the evga sr-2 can do better than that unless you got the degraded x5680 by the look of things


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I know that feeling when you get a compatible board but no overclocking features comes with it... Asus Sabertooth will have a better chance of overclocking x5670 as long the bios is updated to the latest one. Keep us informed on the progress
> 
> Didn't realise you got the Alienware Aurora R1 board.
> Does it look like below?
> ...


Ram limitations. Can't increase bclk without losing banks.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Ram limitations. Can't increase bclk without losing banks.


Sounds like the uncore or qpi link is unstable as I haven't lost memory banks on asus p6x58d-e yet. Is the ram timings set to auto or manual?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Sounds like the uncore or qpi link is unstable as I haven't lost memory banks on asus p6x58d-e yet. Is the ram timings set to auto or manual?


I know for a fact it's just the ram. I can either run it at sub-1000mhz or just wait for the mail.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I know for a fact it's just the ram. I can either run it at sub-1000mhz or just wait for the mail.


What speed is the ram along with timings/voltage as I'm guessing the uncore/dram ratio might be too high or low.

Take a screenshot of hwinfo64 in sensor mode full screen so I can see what it doing


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I know that feeling when you get a compatible board but no overclocking features comes with it... Asus Sabertooth will have a better chance of overclocking x5670 as long the bios is updated to the latest one. Keep us informed on the progress
> 
> Didn't realise you got the Alienware Aurora R1 board.
> Does it look like below?



Exactly like the above, except for the third line.  And I don't just have the board, but the whole bloody monstrous thing.  Came gratis from a co-worker with a 930 in it.



Edit:  Update: the 2nd CPU seems to work after all.  Took it back out of the socket and saw what looked to be a little bit of fuzz around some pins.  Blew it out, and it's so far happily crunching for WCG @ 3.2 GHz for the moment.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Exactly like the above, except for the third line.  And I don't just have the board, but the whole bloody monstrous thing.  Came gratis from a co-worker with a 930 in it.
> 
> View attachment 191237
> 
> Edit:  Update: the 2nd CPU seems to work after all.  Took it back out of the socket and saw what looked to be a little bit of fuzz around some pins.  Blew it out, and it's so far happily crunching for WCG @ 3.2 GHz for the moment.


I say it weigh a ton


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 6, 2021)

Xeons are a form of insanity but it's a good fun insanity.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Xeons are a form of insanity but it's a good fun insanity.


That about as saucy as they come


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That about as saucy as they come


I started with one and now have five, three in fully operational rigs. My E5 2699 V4 is going to be the foundation of my main A/V production rig. I'm looking for a RX Vega 64 for it now.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I started with one and now have five, three in fully operational rigs. My E5 2699 V4 is going to be the foundation of my main A/V production rig. I'm looking for a RX Vega 64 for it now.


Going to be tough to find one at this rate


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What speed is the ram along with timings/voltage as I'm guessing the uncore/dram ratio might be too high or low.
> 
> Take a screenshot of hwinfo64 in sensor mode full screen so I can see what it doing


I already went over that, played with timings and voltages and whatever else. If I get even one megahertz over the rated 1333 then it just crashes.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I already went over that, played with timings and voltages and whatever else. If I get even one megahertz over the rated 1333 then it just crashes.


So the ram is rated at 1333 and your running at a mere 1000mhz. What nb frequency are you currently running at it found in cpuid memory tab


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> So the ram is rated at 1333 and your running at a mere 1000mhz. What nb frequency are you currently running at it found in cpuid memory tab


Mate, again, nothing anyone can suggest will fix this ram. I already have a kit in the mail as replacement. No point on sitting on this hill.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

Well I only try to help you but you not giving out any details


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2021)

There's nothing to give out. The ram will not clock above 1333, which limits my bclk. It doesn't matter what setting I put in or how much voltage I have, the ram just sucks for this use.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 6, 2021)

Toothless said:


> There's nothing to give out. The ram will not clock above 1333, which limits my bclk. It doesn't matter what setting I put in or how much voltage I have, the ram just sucks for this use.


Ok no problem


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice Alienware Arora @80-watt Hamster    

Got one just like that man!!!!!


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2021)

The dual x5570 is happily chugging away after bumping ram from 8gb to 24gb, and hdd to ssd since Rosetta eats both. The side latch is missing a screw so you gotta go elbow deep in er' to push the latches and pop, doors off. 

Still waiting on the ram for the x5680. Overclocking resumes once that's in.

The x79 Classified might be getting a 1650 v2. I'm still unsure if that's what I really want to do with it, since it's that or a 4930k. Requirements are just Ivy Bridge, eight core, PCI 3.0, and overclocking. I have about a month to think about it.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 9, 2021)

jb6789 said:


> I own the E5-2678V3 paired with HuananZhi X99TF.  This is a quality board with 10 layer PCB, 6 phase VRM power delivery and good chokes and caps. Has bootable NVME M.2 plus, another NVME m.2 slot, and an m.2 slot for the BT/WiFi card. There are 5 (LGA-2011-3 E5) Haswell's that support DDR3 or DDR4 and the X99TF provides choice with either 4xDDR3 slots (gray color) or 4 x DDR4 (black color), up to 64GB in either bank. It's sister motherboards are the X99T8 with 8xDDR3 slots and the X99F8 with 8xDDR4slots. I am very pleased with this motherboards quality, price and performance. Cheapest I have seen on AliExpress of late is around US$105. http://www.huananzhi.com/html/1/184/185/362.html
> 
> There are AliExpress package combos with E5-2678V3 + 32GB REEC DDR3 1600 + X99TF that run about US$260 (plus shipping/duties/taxes).
> 
> ...


I have an x99-f8 with an xeon 2620 v3, as @jb6789 said it is an excellent budget choice, I don't see myself changing from this platform anytime soon, with TU (also saw on miyconst channel) I have an 6c/12t 3.2GHz cpu, I had some problems with gpu compatibility earlier this year but it seems to be a problem with my old r9, since I swapped it with an 1070 I'm now very happy with the whole performance of the kit, I bought this "pack" that came with CPU, MOBO and 16Gb (2x8) ddr4 Reg ecc for something around 200 bucks at the time (now is somewhere around 220usd)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> The x79 Classified might be getting a 1650 v2. I'm still unsure if that's what I really want to do with it, since it's that or a 4930k.


1650v2 all the way.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 10, 2021)

What motherboard is suitable for the 1650v2 I wonder


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 16, 2021)

Here's one of the two X5670s in action. Due to my poor overclocking skills, the best OC I've gotten is 4.2 by enabling the Sabertooth X58's X.M.P. mode, which is not what you'd think.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 16, 2021)

Well I can't even enable xmp on mine for some reason it locked up in stock form that why I have to do manual overclock and do the feeling/seeing test so I can guess when it going to throw a tantem 



80-watt Hamster said:


> Here's one of the two X5670s in action. Due to my poor overclocking skills, the best OC I've gotten is 4.2 by enabling the Sabertooth X58's X.M.P. mode, which is not what you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 192603
> View attachment 192601



Nice set up by the way


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Well I can't even enable xmp on mine for some reason it locked up in stock form that why I have to do manual overclock and do the feeling/seeing test so I can guess when it going to throw a tantem
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up by the way



If I were a different sort, my workshop would have a "Bless This Mess" kitsch hanging on the wall.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> If I were a different sort, my workshop would have a "Bless This Mess" kitsch hanging on the wall.


Haha that funny mine is a better mess than that. Some day soon I will have tear down my set up and give it a overall clean it getting dirty and dust build up in places that I don't like 




Home made shroud for the cpu so it pulling clean cold air from outside the case. Can't complain about the temp


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> the best OC I've gotten is 4.2


That's still a solid OC.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 16, 2021)

If you really want to push some serious air into that CPU here's the fan you need: For Delta FFC1212DE 120mm 12cm PWM 252CFM 12038 DC 12V 4 wires cooling fan #am | eBay

I have several of them sitting in a pile here. At lest three are going into my current build in progress.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> If you really want to push some serious air into that CPU here's the fan you need: For Delta FFC1212DE 120mm 12cm PWM 252CFM 12038 DC 12V 4 wires cooling fan #am | eBay
> 
> I have several of them sitting in a pile here. At lest three are going into my current build in progress.


The performance is great for those fans, but it comes at a price: Extreme noise. Some people don't care about some fan noise from their PC's, but those fans are beyond noisy. Jet-engines-in-your-PC noisy... Most people don't want that for a daily driver type system. But for air-cooled OC tinkering, there is no equal!


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hook up fan's GND and 12V to Molex, and control fan speed with MB (this is 4-pin fan, ie. it's PWM capable).
800-1000RPM should do fine on noise, and still be albe to push a lot of air through.


----------



## basco (Mar 16, 2021)

if i remember correct on x58 using odd multipliers was easier on vcore and stability-dont ask me why this is but my i7-920 was not going anywhere on 20 multi


----------



## Edwired (Mar 16, 2021)

That funny I already have Noctua 140mm 1500rpm redux running between 900 to 1000rpm as cpu controlled via bios as soon the cpu approached 60c the fan starts ramping up gradually. As I have two hearing aids and I don't want the noise and wind from the fans been on full tilted on daily computer. Think of it like having the worse migraine and ear ringing at the same time



basco said:


> if i remember correct on x58 using odd multipliers was easier on vcore and stability-dont ask me why this is but my i7-920 was not going anywhere on 20 multi


All depends on per cpu and board. Some like even and some like odd numbers


----------



## Seven Eleven (Mar 21, 2021)

Seven Eleven said:


> View attachment 189536
> View attachment 189535


UPDATE :
The Backplane is full now!
1x 900 GB + 1x 300 GB SAS Drives and 6x 450 GB SAS Drives in Raid 5 :


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 22, 2021)

The 130 usd 18 core beast: 2686v3 3,5ghz, 18 core that support DDR3 ram too!
The bad thing is i dont have a good motherboard to test is out at max clocks. (105 BCLK 3675mhz)
x99z v102 modded bios to all core hack -90/-50/-50 undervolt. Max is 3-3.1ghz on aida test.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 23, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> The 130 usd 18 core beast: 2686v3 3,5ghz, 18 core that support DDR3 ram too!
> The bad thing is i dont have a good motherboard to test is out at max clocks. (105 BCLK 3675mhz)
> x99z v102 modded bios to all core hack -90/-50/-50 undervolt. Max is 3-3.1ghz on aida test.
> View attachment 193430View attachment 193431View attachment 193432
> View attachment 193433


Where did you bought this one? Was looking for a upgrade from my 2620v3


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 23, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Where did you bought this one? Was looking for a upgrade from my 2620v3


It was from local hungarian seller, cpu was damaged (capacitor broken off) but repaired.
You can try buy cheap cpu-s from aliexpress. The best buy is currently the 2670v3 70-80 USD.
I upgraded my main rig to s3647 because the cpu-s are cheaper. I got 6138 ES 80 USD aliexpress, but the motherboard is very costy. (250 USD)


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 23, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> It was from local hungarian seller, cpu was damaged (capacitor broken off) but repaired.
> You can try buy cheap cpu-s from aliexpress. The best buy is currently the 2670v3 70-80 USD.
> I upgraded my main rig to s3647 because the cpu-s are cheaper. I got 6138 ES 80 USD aliexpress, but the motherboard is very costy. (250 USD)


Nah, I wouldn't want to get less clock speed than I already have, my goal was something like a 1660v4, 1680v3
Or if I have the money even a 2697v3 or 2696v3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Was looking for a upgrade from my 2620v3


By upgrade do you mean gaming performance or overall general performance?

If for gaming look into the following CPUs;
1650v3








						1650v3 in CPUs/Processors for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com
				



2643v3








						2643v3 in CPUs/Processors for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com
				




Or if a general performance boost is desired;
1660v3








						1660 v3 in CPUs/Processors for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com
				



2667v3








						2667 v3 in CPUs/Processors for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com
				




All of these offer a big boost over what you have now, so what you go for depends on what your main use-case scenario is.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, after the previous seller decided to wait a week to refund me. Another order of ram finally gets in today for the x5680 build. Gonna see how this one runs.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> By upgrade do you mean gaming performance or overall general performance?
> 
> If for gaming look into the following CPUs;
> 1650v3
> ...


Was looking for general performance, I plan to do some virtualization and more cores are somewhat important, just didn't want to get a 22c that runs at 2.2GHz and would actually perform worse in games.
I want more cores and more clock speed lol
But surely that 2667v3 took my attention



lexluthermiester said:


> By upgrade do you mean gaming performance or overall general performance?
> 
> If for gaming look into the following CPUs;
> 1650v3
> ...


Surprisingly ebay is cheaper than aliexpress


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Was looking for general performance, I plan to do some virtualization and more cores are somewhat important, just didn't want to get a 22c that runs at 2.2GHz and would actually perform worse in games.
> I want more cores and more clock speed lol
> But surely that 2667v3 took my attention


Cool. That said, you may also wish to look at the 2687Wv3;








						2687w v3 in Computer CPUs and Processors: Search Result | eBay
					

Get the best deals for 2687w v3 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				



It's pricey, but if you need the extra cores and want to keep clocks above 3ghz, it's worth it, especially as opposed to buying a whole new system with a high core count CPU. You WILL NEED better cooling for said CPU.



SenditMakine said:


> Surprisingly ebay is cheaper than aliexpress


Not surprising to me at all...


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Cool. That said, you may also wish to look at the 2687Wv3;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's too expensive, but I can see myself buying it some time in my life, that x99 mobo won't be going anywhere. May as well just bump it to the limit


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 23, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Yeah, that's too expensive, but I can see myself buying it some time in my life, that x99 mobo won't be going anywhere. May as well just bump it to the limit


I believe that best overall upgrade might be if you go for 2678 V3 12c/24t they are been very affordable also they work on decent speed(for gaming)+ you can do the TURBO hack on that CPU(works on all V3)...GL


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> if you go for 2678 V3 12c/24t they are been very affordable


You can get it in Germany for 100€ or best offer on Ebay or the 2680 V3 for 117€ or best offer, tbh not bad at all.


----------



## fma67 (Mar 23, 2021)

If you have time to "hunt" you can find good Xeon deals even on ebay.
It just take weeks/month


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 23, 2021)

Three-week update: I'm getting a sneaking suspicion that my Xeon isn't going to come...






As far as I can tell, this is USPS's incompetence, not the seller's fault.

Probably gonna cancel the order. You know something is up when it would be quicker to drive across the country to pick it up than to have USPS ship it to me.

EDIT: Both the seller and I are going to try and contact USPS to figure out WTF is going on.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I believe that best overall upgrade might be if you go for 2678 V3 12c/24t they are been very affordable also they work on decent speed(for gaming)+ you can do the TURBO hack on that CPU(works on all V3)...GL


That's exactly the spot I'm looking for, somewhere around 10 to 14 cores, I use turbo hack (thanks to miyconst videos) ans it works great with my new 1070



FireFox said:


> You can get it in Germany for 100€ or best offer on Ebay or the 2680 V3 for 117€ or best offer, tbh not bad at all.View attachment 193530


What always screws me is the transporting, I live in brazil and *everything* that comes here is taxed, so I'm probably gonna pay at least half the price of the product on taxes, that's why I usually import from china, they almost always export itens and goods off the grid and somehow my government doesn't get its hands on it.



fma67 said:


> If you have time to "hunt" you can find good Xeon deals even on ebay.
> It just take weeks/month


I really don't mind, love to hunt for fair prices and good deals


----------



## Watermelon5 (Mar 23, 2021)

Can't include a pic now... but have DUAL Xeon e5-2690 8 core CPUs. Running in HP z620 workstation.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2021)

Watermelon5 said:


> Can't include a pic now... but have DUAL Xeon e5-2690 8 core CPUs. Running in HP z620 workstation.


Nice!


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 25, 2021)

After three long weeks of waiting, USPS finally decided to get off their asses, and conveniently "found" my package after I submitted a missing item case.






I got a Xeon E3-1220 V3. It's basically an i5-4440 with a higher boost clock, 2MB more L3 cache, and no iGPU






In theory, it should give my 2600K a run for its money; pretty good for a $35 CPU.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

It's getting near the time to redo the thermal paste (Gelid GC Extreme) on my Asus X99 Deluxe rig. I'm debating swapping out the 5960X in it for an E5 2683 V4 I have on hand. Twice the cores at half the speed. I looked on Ebay and the 5960X prices have dropped like a rock while the 2683 V4's are holding steady at what they were a year ago.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> It's getting near the time to redo the thermal paste (Gelid GC Extreme) on my Asus X99 Deluxe rig. I'm debating swapping out the 5960X in it for an E5 2683 V4 I have on hand. Twice the cores at half the speed. I looked on Ebay and the 5960X prices have dropped like a rock while the 2683 V4's are holding steady at what they were a year ago.


What is suppose to be the purpose of that RIG?


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

Audio and video production work. I know the Xeon is more efficient in that department plus runs cooler.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Audio and video production work. I know the Xeon is more efficient in that department plus runs cooler.


Yeah that's for sure....ain't going to be bad even for gaming...especially with that R9 Fury X  you not going to notice any difference....


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

The 2683 V4 also sucks less power. 120 vs 140 watts at stock clock speed for the 5960X not to mention heavily OC'd the 5960X is a genuine power hog. When I had the 2683 V4 in the ASRock X99 Extreme4 it idled 10 degrees F cooler than the 5960X plus was vastly cooler under load with essentially the same cooling. I suspect the 5960X is also beginning to show signs of core degradation after many years of overclocking it. It's been running slightly warmer the past few months.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 25, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> After three long weeks of waiting, USPS finally decided to get off their asses, and conveniently "found" my package after I submitted a missing item case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great value for this cpu, congrats!



bobbybluz said:


> The 2683 V4 also sucks less power. 120 vs 140 watts at stock clock speed for the 5960X not to mention heavily OC'd the 5960X is a genuine power hog. When I had the 2683 V4 in the ASRock X99 Extreme4 it idled 10 degrees F cooler than the 5960X plus was vastly cooler under load with essentially the same cooling. I suspect the 5960X is also beginning to show signs of core degradation after many years of overclocking it. It's been running slightly warmer the past few months.


Plus, you can use reg ecc memory too


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Great value for this cpu, congrats!
> 
> 
> Plus, you can use reg ecc memory too


It's already a fully functional rig, has 64GB of G.Skill DDR4 2600 non-ECC in it. Since the CPU temp has been slowly creeping up recently it's time to figure out why. With the AIO pump off I can easily swap the 5960X for the 2683 V4. I know beyond doubt it'll immediately run cooler after doing that. I also have a 14 core 2683 V3 on hand but that has two less cores and can only run the memory at 2133mhz. The V4 runs at 2400 and will take a BLCK of 103.5.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> It's already a fully functional rig, has 64GB of G.Skill DDR4 2600 non-ECC in it. Since the CPU temp has been slowly creeping up recently it's time to figure out why. With the AIO pump off I can easily swap the 5960X for the 2683 V4. I know beyond doubt it'll immediately run cooler after doing that. I also have a 14 core 2683 V3 on hand but that has two less cores and can only run the memory at 2133mhz. The V4 runs at 2400 and will take a BLCK of 103.5.


Great upgrade, where did you bought all these CPUs? I wish I had that kind of thing on the shelf


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Great upgrade, where did you bought all these CPUs? I wish I had that kind of thing on the shelf


Ebay wheeling & dealing. I make lowball offers on things that have been on there for extended periods of time without selling. The 2683 V4 was recently replaced by a 22c/44t 2699 V4 in my ASRock X99 Extreme4 rig. It's always good to keep an inventory of spare parts in this hobby/addiction.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Ebay wheeling & dealing. I make lowball offers on things that have been on there for extended periods of time without selling. The 2683 V4 was recently replaced by a 22c/44t 2699 V4 in my ASRock X99 Extreme4 rig. It's always good to keep an inventory of spare parts in this hobby/addiction.


Yeah, I started to work 4 months ago so I don't have all that money, every penny I had was half into investing and half into my current rig, I do plan on upgrading it but not that soon, but my goal is to be like you guys with lots of this stuff on inventory, so cool


----------



## Toothless (Mar 26, 2021)

So ends a chapter of fun times and stressful situations. The SR-2 will not receive any more changes besides a GPU swap in the future.

Got new ram, chips will take 160x25 but nothing more it turns out. Old ram was locked to anything under 1333, but new ram runs just fine at 1600. Grabbed the 12GB that came with the board and all good. We're at a total of 36GB @1600mhz. Stable, fast, and pretty. 






Like mentioned, needs a GPU swap for something better but until then, she'll be chooching away on Rosetta until it gets too warm to keep er' going. Such a wonderful machine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> It's getting near the time to redo the thermal paste (Gelid GC Extreme) on my Asus X99 Deluxe rig. I'm debating swapping out the 5960X in it for an E5 2683 V4 I have on hand. Twice the cores at half the speed. I looked on Ebay and the 5960X prices have dropped like a rock while the 2683 V4's are holding steady at what they were a year ago.





bobbybluz said:


> Audio and video production work. I know the Xeon is more efficient in that department plus runs cooler.


Good choice for your usage needs.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 28, 2021)

Transplant complete. First test run in Nero Recode and Sound Forge Pro 15.0 showed a massive drop in temps while transcoding video. The 5960X usually ran around 135-138 degrees F under heavy load, the 2683 V4 showed a high of 72 degrees F. Twice the cores, half the temps at half the CPU speed but faster output.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 28, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Transplant complete. First test run in Nero Recode and Sound Forge Pro 15.0 showed a massive drop in temps while transcoding video. The 5960X usually ran around 135-138 degrees F under heavy load, the 2683 V4 showed a high of 72 degrees F. Twice the cores, half the temps at half the CPU speed but faster output.


Do some benchmarks...Cinebench,Passmark,Cpu-z,Aida 64...etc...and post results!!!


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Do some benchmarks...Cinebench,Passmark,Cpu-z,Aida 64...etc...and post results!!!


Passmark was disappointing, almost 2000 points less than the 5960X @4.7GHz. Oddly the 2683 V4 also scored nearly 1,000 points lower in the Asus X99 Deluxe than it did in the ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1. My 14 core 2683 V3 did better in the ASRock mobo than the 16 core 2683 V4 did in the Asus board. Of course my 22 core 2699 V4 in the ASRock crushes them all by a wide margin. I'm taking today off from computers.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 30, 2021)

My new budget toy... (to replace dual xeon 2643v3) ok not so budget but much cheaper than a new same performance gen ryzen. The mobo was 250 usd, but i cant find any cheaper. The cpu is borrowed but i also have an 6138 ES ~70 USD. This 5218R cpu is damaged (lost memory channel) but prime95 stable. The ram is from the replaced rig, and a few cheaper repaired modules from ebay. Cooler is new noctua nh-u14s dx-3647 (80 usd). Others are from the old rig.
The mobo it very flexible about the memory, i can use different rank/bank/size mixed modules! And one of my modules that not working (resoldered smd capacitor) in a chinese x99 motherboard it working in this mobo!


To do list:
Editing SPD because no bios overclocking for the 2133 rams. (to 2400-2666)
Find a way to force max turbo to more cores.
repair if possible the lost memory channel (if it is pin damaged)
Editing bios microcodes and disabling spectre/meltdown slowdown patch if needed (5218R is fixed, but 6138 is affected)

Bugs:
Fan control is bugged, it spins up and down because bios thinks it is too slow. (fan warnings on IPMI)
Idle power is too high ~150w on windows desktop but load power is fine 260w with prime95 stress test. Dont know what cause this.
Black screen on the radeon when booting/bios. (EFI bug?)


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 30, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> My new budget toy... (to replace dual xeon 2643v3) ok not so budget but much cheaper than a new same performance gen ryzen. The mobo was 250 usd, but i cant find any cheaper. The cpu is borrowed but i also have an 6138 ES ~70 USD. This 5218R cpu is damaged (lost memory channel) but prime95 stable. The ram is from the replaced rig, and a few cheaper repaired modules from ebay. Cooler is new noctua nh-u14s dx-3647 (80 usd). Others are from the old rig.
> The mobo it very flexible about the memory, i can use different rank/bank/size mixed modules! And one of my modules that not working (resoldered smd capacitor) in a chinese x99 motherboard it working in this mobo!
> View attachment 194454View attachment 194455View attachment 194456
> To do list:
> ...


What is the mobo model?


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 30, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> What is the mobo model?


Supermicro X11SPM-F
It is an matx mobo but full 6 channel memory.
Max TDP is 165w. Supports cascade lake refresh with the new bios.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 30, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> Supermicro X11SPM-F
> It is an matx mobo but full 6 channel memory.
> Max TDP is 165w. Supports cascade lake refresh with the new bios.
> View attachment 194494


Nice acquisition! Congratulations


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 30, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Nice acquisition! Congratulations


Thanks!
There another one on sale (but ATX) in where i live but it is 82k HUF (~270 USD)
https://hardverapro.hu/apro/supermicro_x11spi-tf_2x10gbe/hsz_1-50.html
The s3647 platform is rare for a built workstation, that is why are a few used mobo for sale.
I hope that chinese make cheap motherboards for it like for the x79/x99.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 30, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> Thanks!
> There another one on sale (but ATX) in where i live but it is 82k HUF (~270 USD)
> https://hardverapro.hu/apro/supermicro_x11spi-tf_2x10gbe/hsz_1-50.html
> The s3647 platform is rare for a built workstation, that is why are a few used mobo for sale.
> I hope that chinese make cheap motherboards for it like for the x79/x99.


Yes Please! would love to have a xeon gold machine, the best thing about these chinese motherboard is the cheap price and newer technology that they love to crunch on these motherboard, some are garbage, mas some are just fine pieces of art


----------



## Edwired (Mar 30, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> My new budget toy... (to replace dual xeon 2643v3) ok not so budget but much cheaper than a new same performance gen ryzen. The mobo was 250 usd, but i cant find any cheaper. The cpu is borrowed but i also have an 6138 ES ~70 USD. This 5218R cpu is damaged (lost memory channel) but prime95 stable. The ram is from the replaced rig, and a few cheaper repaired modules from ebay. Cooler is new noctua nh-u14s dx-3647 (80 usd). Others are from the old rig.
> The mobo it very flexible about the memory, i can use different rank/bank/size mixed modules! And one of my modules that not working (resoldered smd capacitor) in a chinese x99 motherboard it working in this mobo!
> View attachment 194454View attachment 194455View attachment 194456
> To do list:
> ...


You got a right mess to do there. I didn't think that SPD editing would work at all like forcing the ram to go over the rated speed. I say it better to just buy the 2666mhz sticks


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 30, 2021)

I can only speak for my own experiences but as far as the X99 platform goes the fastest any RAM will run for an E5 V3 is 2133mhz and E5 V4 2400mhz. The limit on BLCK on my Asus and ASRock X99 mobos is 103.5 so you can gain a small extra bit of performance there. They won't boot past 103.5.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I can only speak for my own experiences but as far as the X99 platform goes the fastest any RAM will run for an E5 V3 is 2133mhz and E5 V4 2400mhz.


For stock speeds on OEM systems, this is generally correct. For DIY motherboards the story is different as RAM speeds are as customizable as most other DIY platforms.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For stock speeds on OEM systems, this is generally correct. For DIY motherboards the story is different as RAM speeds are as customizable as most other DIY platforms.


I've tried setting the speeds higher on my Asus X99 Deluxe and ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 and other the what I get out of BLCK they just won't run any faster. The ASRock has 128GB of G.Skill DDR4 3200 C16 and I'd love to get it to run at that speed but it just won't.. It appears to be limited by the Xeon CPU. With an i7 Extreme Edition it'll run at 3200 though.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 30, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I've tried setting the speeds higher on my Asus X99 Deluxe and ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 and other the what I get out of BLCK they just won't run any faster. The ASRock has 128GB of G.Skill DDR4 3200 C16 and I'd love to get it to run at that speed but it just won't.. It appears to be limited by the Xeon CPU. With an i7 Extreme Edition it'll run at 3200 though.


Which xeon cpu?


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Which xeon cpu?


E5 2683 V3, 2683 V4, 2699 V4. All X99. For my two X79 E5 1680 V2's though both the memory speed and multipliers are unlocked. From what I've read the speeds in the V3 and V4 are locked in the CPU itself. The BIOS turbo hack in the V3's doesn't work on V4's.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> It appears to be limited by the Xeon CPU. With an i7 Extreme Edition it'll run at 3200 though.


Interesting. To be fair, my experience with 2011 v3 & v4 Xeons is limited, but I could swear that I'd seen a 2667v3 running 3200 ram at it's intended speed. Maybe it has to be ECC to run faster than 2400?


----------



## Seven Eleven (Mar 31, 2021)

My other Proliant ML350 G6 as Rackversion :








with Intel Xeon X5660


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2021)

Seven Eleven said:


> My other Proliant ML350 G6 as Rackversion :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, that was loud! Sounds like a jet engine..


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bloody hell, that was loud! Sounds like a jet engine..



I have a Dell 4U system that runs 4 Xeon's and during boot up you can't hardly stand to be in the same room it's so loud.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 31, 2021)

Holy, my ml310e is just like that, it's horrible to watch it turn on lol



Seven Eleven said:


> My other Proliant ML350 G6 as Rackversion :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 31, 2021)

Edwired said:


> You got a right mess to do there. I didn't think that SPD editing would work at all like forcing the ram to go over the rated speed. I say it better to just buy the 2666mhz sticks


Buying anything that is only labeled faster (spd programmed) is a waste of money. (for me at least)
On x79 all of my ddr3 ecc reg stick are well overclockers. All of the 1066mhz modules stable at least 1600mhz, a lot of them are works 1866mhz. All of the 1333-1600 modules works 1866mhz!
So i think the 2133mhz ddr4 is overclockable at least 2400 or 2666.
It is very easy to find out, just searching the datasheet of the ram, you can find B die samsung ecc reg with 2133 stock speed but overclockable to 3000mhz.
But the server mobo cant force higher ram speeds just limiting it. That is why i need spd editing. I have a few edited ddr3 rams for the non overclocker x79/x99 mobos. But i dont have edited ddr4.
And this is a low-mid budget build, i only can buy the cheapest or repairable hardware. (Or find in trash)
2133 modules are cheap and common. I have one repaired 2666 module.

example the DDR3 ecc reg 800mhz have the same samsung D die as the 1866mhz!
ALL of my D dies samsung 1066mhz ecc reg works on 1866! Without errors on a few hours of memtest.

That is why most 2133 ecc reg ram will work at higher speeds i think. The manufacturer must make lower end modules, it sells better.

But this kind of things works on video ram as well, if you check the manufacturer datasheet you can find that you can overclock most older cards memory better if you editing the timings and overclock to the original spec.

But sometimes it is just not working that way.
Example an old 9600XT, it has 2.2ns memory that is ~900mhz on stock but the card is configured only to 600mhz. It is a big waste.
Two things happened here, first is the 2.2ns was cheaper when the card is made so downclocked to the 9600XT spec, the other is the 2.2ns ram cant handle the original spec 1000mhz and they used faulty rams that works on lower speed (and that is sucks). It overclocks only to 800mhz but is still it is fast for a 9600XT, when i edited the CAS timing (to the ram datasheet spec) with a bios editor it just throwing artifacts even on 600mhz. The 9600 gpu simply can not handle different CAS timings.

.


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 31, 2021)

Seven Eleven said:


> My other Proliant ML350 G6 as Rackversion :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one EATS little children for breakfast.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> I have a Dell 4U system that runs 4 Xeon's and during boot up you can't hardly stand to be in the same room it's so loud.


I've heard one like that. You have that in your home? You're brave...


----------



## Edwired (Mar 31, 2021)

Jeez the noises off the fans is mental anyone using that end up going deaf in a few months     



masterdeejay said:


> Buying anything that is only labeled faster (spd programmed) is a waste of money. (for me at least)
> On x79 all of my ddr3 ecc reg stick are well overclockers. All of the 1066mhz modules stable at least 1600mhz, a lot of them are works 1866mhz. All of the 1333-1600 modules works 1866mhz!
> So i think the 2133mhz ddr4 is overclockable at least 2400 or 2666.
> It is very easy to find out, just searching the datasheet of the ram, you can find B die samsung ecc reg with 2133 stock speed but overclockable to 3000mhz.
> ...


Well that the interesting to know


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've heard one like that. You have that in your home? You're brave...



I do, however I rarely ever fire it up. The most obvious reason is how loud it is when it's booting. Once it's running it isn't too bad. The second reason is the cost of electric for that sucker.


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 1, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Jeez the noises off the fans is mental anyone using that end up going deaf in a few months
> 
> 
> Well that the interesting to know


I really don't mind it, it's just like that when it boots, and it stays on most of the time, It can drive you crazy when you're actually configuring it but afterwards is just wonders, sad thing is that mine is a lil too old


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> The second reason is the cost of electric for that sucker.


That is actually what I was referring to.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 2, 2021)

I began thinking lately about upgrading the rams as I'm kinda lost on finding the correct specs that will work with x5675 and asus p6x58d-e board as I seen some of the asus p6x58d set up with 24gb ram as I'm wondering if I can use ecc ram or a specific model to use as there's too many variations like the spec/speed/size

Anyone have any suggestions?

Seen one suggested by http://wp.xin.at/archives/880  by F.E.K. says:                

November 13, 2020 at 17:43 

 Another success reporting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Motherboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5690 @ 3.47GHz
Memory: 6x8GB Samsung ddr3 (M378B1G73QH0-CK0)

As I guessing it might be this ram model I need to find so it can work on asus p6x58d-e as it nearly similar to asus p6t deluxe v2


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I began thinking lately about upgrading the rams as I'm kinda lost on finding the correct specs that will work with x5675 and asus p6x58d-e board as I seen some of the asus p6x58d set up with 24gb ram as I'm wondering if I can use ecc ram or a specific model to use as there's too many variations like the spec/speed/size
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


You can't use ECC Registered Ram but I believe that you can use unbuffered ECC memory Tho' those type of RAM is most likely same price as normal/regular ddr3


----------



## Edwired (Apr 2, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You can't use ECC Registered Ram but I believe that you can use unbuffered ECC memory Tho' those type of RAM is most likely same price as normal ddr3


Is there a specific model or brand I need to know or buy or find as I know the board won't support ecc

As I seen somewhere it said that 

Model:  
M378B1G73DB0-CK0 M378B1G73EB0-CK0 M378B1G73QH0-CK0​                                                EAN:  
Does Not Apply​                                                Country/Region of Manufacture:                                                United States                                                Item Length:                                                133mm                                                Custom Bundle:                                                No                                                ECC Type:                                                NON-ECC                                                Item Height:                                                30mm                                                Frequency:                                                1600MHz                                                Item Width:                                                3mm                                                SKU:                                                EB10-K00154                                                Number of Pins:                                                240                                                Modified Item:                                                No                                                Voltage:                                                1.5v                                                Number of Modules:                                                1                                                Rank:                                                2Rx8                                                Capacity per Module:                                                8 GB                                                Bus Speed:                                                PC3-12800 (DDR3-1600)                                                Type:                                                DDR3 SDRAM                                                Brand:  
Samsung​                                                Memory Features:                                                Non-ECC Unbuffered                                                Manufacturer Warranty:                                                Lifetime                                                Designed For:                                                Dell HP-Compaq Apple Intel IBM-Lenovo Toshiba Acer Asus Sony                                                Form Factor:                                                DIMM                                                MPN:  
M378B1G73DB0-CK0, M378B1G73EB0-CK0, M378B1G73QH0-CK0​                                                Total Capacity:                                                8 GB                                                UPC:  
Does Not Apply​


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Is there a specific model or brand I need to know or buy or find as I know the board won't support ecc


ECC Registered will work only on Server boards and probably on many of those Chinese X58 motherboards....Now when it comes to your's and most of other high-end branded X58 motherboards I reckon that If you look around you will probably find some RAM compatibility list for each specific mobo....Ahh yeah 1 more thing I am also 99% sure that you can have 48Gb(6x8)on almost all Asus motherboards.......


----------



## Edwired (Apr 2, 2021)

See my question is can I use non-ecc unbuffered variation like random brand 8GB 2Rx8 PC3-12800 DDR3 1600mhz without issues on the asus p6x58d-e


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> See my question is can I use non-ecc unbuffered variation like random brand 8GB 2Rx8 PC3-12800 DDR3 1600mhz without issues on the asus p6x58d-e


It should work....Then again some X58 motherboards are known that refuse to read certain RAM....I didn't have exactly that mobo but It was almost identical I owned p6x58d premium and I mixed for example Kingston,Transcend and it was always working without any issues....


----------



## Edwired (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone notices somthing in this screenshot



The clue is the core 0 clock and core 0 ratio is off the chart.

The weird issue start happening since the latest windows 10 update as well the cpu vcore is spiking from 1.280v to 1.288v which never happened for the longest time until now


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 5, 2021)

New world record, 21241 MHz. lol
Get CPUz validation.


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 5, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Anyone notices somthing in this screenshot
> View attachment 195298
> The clue is the core 0 clock and core 0 ratio is off the chart.
> 
> The weird issue start happening since the latest windows 10 update as well the cpu vcore is spiking from 1.280v to 1.288v which never happened for the longest time until now


21Ghz, fairly easy to accomplish

Btw, is this system water-cooled?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 5, 2021)

I wished it was that Intel themselves be proud of that.

No air cooled system will achieve 21ghz it might make a black hole into space   

It more like a miscalculation bug in hwinfo64 as it can jump up or down the blck skewing the results which can happen during sleep mode or using web browser or anything that would affect the overall results


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I wished it was that Intel themselves be proud of that.
> 
> No air cooled system will achieve 21ghz it might make a black hole into space


Lol ahahhahah
is it custom water-cooled?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 6, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Lol ahahhahah
> is it custom water-cooled?


It air cooled via noctua cp12 se14 with redux 140mm fan I have a picture uploaded a few post back on page 473 #6,815


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> It air cooled via noctua cp12 se14 with redux 140mm fan I have a picture uploaded a few post back on page 473 #6,815


Wow, I remember that, didn't linked it to you, I'm really looking for an noctua cooler, it draws my attention way more than any watercooler out there


----------



## Edwired (Apr 6, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Wow, I remember that, didn't linked it to you, I'm really looking for an noctua cooler, it draws my attention way more than any watercooler out there


I have the noctua cp12 se14 for a few years now it does the job for me and only upgraded the 140mm fan for the faster version of the redux as the one I had before does 1200rpm but the the redux does 1500rpm but I adjusted the bios so it can spin up more once it start to approach 60c most time it spins at 950rpm give or take. Temp is great on it most times it stays below 50c ish during encoding or gaming


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2021)

Edwired said:


> The weird issue start happening since the latest windows 10 update as well the cpu vcore is spiking from 1.280v to 1.288v which never happened for the longest time until now


Yeah, that's a software issue of some sort. Don't let it worry you. The max VID spec for the X5675 is 1.35V so 1.288v is not going to cause damage.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Edwired (Apr 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, that's a software issue of some sort. Don't let it worry you. The max VID spec for the X5675 is 1.35V so 1.288v is not going to cause damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2021)

X3230 on my HTPC, running @ 3.33GHz and cooled by custom loop. Still an okay chip for its age (as it's equilent to Q6700).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2021)

Yesterday was a good day. Stuff from ebay came in and I had the following walk into my store;

Xeon 2667V2 3.33ghz 8core

Looks like I've found my next custom build CPU. Got to find a board for it....



Chloe Price said:


> Still an okay chip for its age (as it's equivalent to Q6700).


True. That's still a good CPU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2021)

So I've decided to take a chance with one of the following. I've used similar mobo's for client builds and all have worked out fine.








						X79 LGA 2011 motherboard support Four channels DDR3 RAM Xeon E5 V1 V2 Processor  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for X79 LGA 2011 motherboard support Four channels DDR3 RAM Xeon E5 V1 V2 Processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Going to pair it with the CPU above and 4 sticks(32GB) the following RAM;








						(1) SK hynix 8GB PC3-14900 (DDR3L-1866) Server Memory 1Rx4  ECC/Reg, Tested  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (1) SK hynix 8GB PC3-14900 (DDR3L-1866) Server Memory 1Rx4  ECC/Reg, Tested at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Going to cool the CPU with this;








						Thermaltake BigTyp Revo Cooler (CLP0602)  Case Cooling Fan, CPU Fan, Noise Reducer, Heatsink With Fan for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thermaltake BigTyp Revo Cooler (CLP0602)  Case Cooling Fan, CPU Fan, Noise Reducer, Heatsink With Fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Was going to go with a cooler I had but wanted to get a down firing heatsink to cool the VRM's and RAM.

And it's all going in my CoolerMaster HAF XB EVO case, which I've had for some time;





						HAF XB EVO | Cooler Master USA
					






					www.coolermaster.com
				




Was going to get a Threadripper soon, but when that 2667V2 came to me, just decided to run with it. Most importantly, the wife approves as it's all less than $500.

I'll take pictures when it's all done!


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've decided to take a chance with one of the following. I've used similar mobo's for client builds and all have worked out fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mobo is a very old (not bad but old). You can check it on this russian site (use google translate)
https://xeon-e5450.ru/socket-2011/motherboards/x79z-e5-ver-2-4/

From aliexpress you can find cheaper newer modells. (if it ships to you)
like x79 turbo (4 channel version)








						65.54US $ 31% OFF|Atermiter X79 Turbo Motherboard Lga2011 Atx Usb2.0 Sata3 Pci-e Nvme M.2 Ssd Support Reg Ecc Memory And Xeon E5 Processor - Motherboards - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Ram any 1333-1600 DDR3L Ecc reg is enough, all of them are works on 1866.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 8, 2021)

If I don't get hammered by shipping times, I'll have the x5675 running on Saturday. Have everything but the case at the moment.


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 8, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> That mobo is a very old (not bad but old). You can check it on this russian site (use google translate)
> https://xeon-e5450.ru/socket-2011/motherboards/x79z-e5-ver-2-4/
> 
> From aliexpress you can find cheaper newer modells. (if it ships to you)
> ...


I love the new x79 motherboards from aliexpress, bought one for my dad some months ago, really good stuff from kllisre


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 8, 2021)

Got the Sabertooth's X5670 to 4.32 now that the 212+ has become a 212 EVO and temps came down around 5C.  There's thermal headroom left, but I don't know how hard I want to push a 24/7 cruncher.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Got the Sabertooth's X5670 to 4.32 now that the 212+ has become a 212 EVO and temps came down around 5C.  There's thermal headroom left, but I don't know how hard I want to push a 24/7 cruncher.
> 
> View attachment 195830


As long as you keep it COLD and not Overvolting the CPU(1,35V should be safe)you can try it a see how far that particular X5670 can go....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Got the Sabertooth's X5670 to 4.32 now that the 212+ has become a 212 EVO and temps came down around 5C.  There's thermal headroom left, but I don't know how hard I want to push a 24/7 cruncher.
> 
> View attachment 195830


For a cruncher, IMO you're there. Don't really care to see over 80c 24/7.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> That mobo is a very old (not bad but old).


I don't care if it's a bit older, as long as it works, I'm happy.


masterdeejay said:


> From aliexpress you can find cheaper newer modells. (if it ships to you)


That's the catch, I'm not a fan of AliExpress. Shipping take too damned long. I'm not willing to wait weeks to a month for shipping, nor am I willing to go through the hassle of customs fees.


masterdeejay said:


> Ram any 1333-1600 DDR3L Ecc reg is enough, all of them are works on 1866.


They're all the same price anyway, so I figured why not go for 1866.


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok, i understand. In my country the i dont get custom fees because the seller writes much lower price on the package. Or there are a warehouse in eu. We do everything to not pay any kind of taxes because it is very high (27% vat highest is the world) in here Hungary and we are a poor country. That is why im think differetly about taxes. For me aliexpress is much cheaper.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> Ok, i understand. In my country the i dont get custom fees because the seller writes much lower price on the package. Or there are a warehouse in eu. We do everything to not pay any kind of taxes because it is very high (27% vat highest is the world) in here Hungary and we are a poor country. That is why im think differetly about taxes. For me aliexpress is much cheaper.


That's fair. Here Stateside we have more options.


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the catch, I'm not a fan of AliExpress. Shipping take too damned long. I'm not willing to wait weeks to a month for shipping, nor am I willing to go through the hassle of customs fees.


wow, that's really odd, here it takes longer to travel from the local post to my home (within my country) than to get from china to here.
last time I bought something it arrived at my country in 4 days...
and then it took 14 days to arrive at my home, (Brazil Correios)...


masterdeejay said:


> Ok, i understand. In my country the i dont get custom fees because the seller writes much lower price on the package. Or there are a warehouse in eu. We do everything to not pay any kind of taxes because it is very high (27% vat highest is the world) in here Hungary and we are a poor country. That is why im think differetly about taxes. For me aliexpress is much cheaper.


I'm in a similar situation, almost all of the things I bought on aliexpress were taxed below the shop price, sometimes even 10% of the original price, but I get what @lexluthermiester is saying, in the US they have more options, x58 X79 and x99 literally don't exist on brazil, it's almost like we skipped a whole generation, the ones that we do have are newer bought from Ali express, so it doesn't make sense to buy local if the item is the same.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry.. a little late to the thread.. that HP is awesomely loud! It made me laugh.. so happy mine don't sound like an air raid siren


----------



## Toothless (Apr 9, 2021)

_





Look at my mess. _

X5675 finally works after some bios updating. Still can't get ECC to work but oh well, I'll be shopping for new ram next week.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 9, 2021)

About aliexpress it depends on the postage option like example it takes longer with their standard for free shipping usually 3 to 7 weeks from china to ireland. The trick I do is check the cheapest item then pick the the paid postage like ems as that abit quicker than the free shipping


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an Alienware board?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that an Alienware board?


Old Dell XPS board. It don't like the ECC memories. It makes the Toothless sad.


----------



## uco73 (Apr 14, 2021)

I just can’t believe there’s still an opinion that games can’t be played on server processors and server memories, even though there are a bunch of videos showing the opposite. I even brought people to me to show them that they are grossly mistaken about server components. Despite what they saw, they commented with a great deal of doubt that it was all nice, but they are still for gaming computers. I just told them to go free to buy what they want and to pay a lot of money. Servers with 1366 sockets, two processors and a lot of memory cost almost twice less than gaming computers. And these are machines that are made to last. In 2013, I met with a xeon processor and since then I am not interested in any other processor. With good graphics, the workstation will be able to run any game for many years to come.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 14, 2021)

It all depends on the game if it supports xeon cpu


----------



## uco73 (Apr 14, 2021)

I play every game on ultra diff. without any problem. Every game running about 120-200+ FPS. Battlefield V on ultra 140 FPS, Hitman III on ultra 130 FPS, Doom Eternal on ultra 200+ FPS. I have proof on youtube.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

Sure....that's normal every game is supposed to work just fine on Xeons CPU's well maybe there are some exception as certain games requires AVX support and X58 platform do not support AVX but that's have nothing to do with Xeons particularly it's just that CPU's from that era didn't have yet AVX support........


----------



## uco73 (Apr 14, 2021)

I have 2011 socket with C600 chipset.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

uco73 said:


> I have 2011 socket with C600 chipset.


Well that's X79/2011 Platform I have that also....This platform have AVX support tho' it's missing AVX2 which is not such a big deal when it comes to the games(as far as I know)but there are some other apps that use AVX2 and it is advantage compared to the AVX....I guess you can see that for example in Cinebench R20 and R23 both of those benchmarks using AVX2 IF CPU is compatible.......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll take pictures when it's all done!


It's done!




Not bad for an $85 CPU! The Thermaltake BigTyp Revo is a beast! Full load and 61C?!? Very nice indeed! No overclocking(even with ThrottleStop), but I don't care.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's done!
> View attachment 196794View attachment 196795View attachment 196796
> 
> View attachment 196800View attachment 196801
> ...


Nice build @lexluthermiester!!!Come on don't be shy and post some benchmarking results from CPU-z,Passmark,Cinebench,Geekbench....etc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice build @lexluthermiester!!!Come on don't be shy and post some benchmarking results from CPU-z,Passmark,Cinebench,Geekbench....etc


Besides the Prime95 & CPUZ I haven't done any yet. Still "breaking it in" all the parts. Unfortunately I had to give my son the 2080 I had as he had an unfortunate accident with his PC. Was planning on a 3070 or 3080 soon anyway, when I can get one.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Besides the Prime95 & CPUZ I haven't done any yet. Still "breaking it in" all the parts. Unfortunately I had to give my son the 2080 I had as he had an unfortunate accident with his PC. Was planning on a 3070 or 3080 soon anyway, when I can get one.


What happened to the son's pc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What happened to the son's pc


Baby bottle spill. His 2070super was killed as was his PSU and a few other parts. I'm currently running on my old spare GTX980. I don't game as much as he does and can wait for a new card.


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 16, 2021)

Xeon Gold 6138 ES2
new, 75 usd from aliexpress




wattage idle 100w, prime 95 - 260w


----------



## Edwired (Apr 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Baby bottle spill. His 2070super was killed as was his PSU and a few other parts. I'm currently running on my old spare GTX980. I don't game as much as he does and can wait for a new card.


Ah jeez that bad bud I though the bottle with the nipple cover prevent it from dripping?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Ah jeez that bad bud I though the bottle with the nipple cover prevent it from dripping?


Right. I didn't press him for details as he was rather embarrassed by it all. It was a mess though. The smell was like burnt hair...


----------



## Edwired (Apr 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right. I didn't press him for details as he was rather embarrassed by it all. It was a mess though. The smell was like burnt hair...


Jeez nasty to know is there burnt marks on the gpu after the spill?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2021)

_fans_


----------



## Edwired (Apr 17, 2021)

Im would worry about the vcore you putting through the cpu it awfully high


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Jeez nasty to know is there burnt marks on the gpu after the spill?


Yeah, it was a mess.


Edwired said:


> Im would worry about the vcore you putting through the cpu it awfully high


Agreed.

@Toothless 
1.536v is a lot of voltage. Careful mate!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, it was a mess.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


I got it to 4.75ghz and that was it. Gonna normal run 1.45v with a Kraken x60 on it. Easy 4.6ghz so why not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I got it to 4.75ghz and that was it. Gonna normal run 1.45v with a Kraken x60 on it. Easy 4.6ghz so why not.


What can you get with 1.35v?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> _fans_


4,7Ghz is Great OC for that Chip but my Gosh you really push the limit with the 1,53V....Is it really stable on that speed,I mean really not just for 1 Cinebench run can it work on that speed 24/7?


----------



## freeagent (Apr 17, 2021)

She's good for 1.6v if you can cool her


----------



## Edwired (Apr 17, 2021)

The poor chip be like brown bread in a few months if the voltages and temp get out of control


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What can you get with 1.35v?


Good question. Might tweak with it while waiting for people to wake up for raids.



Zyll Goliath said:


> 4,7Ghz is Great OC for that Chip but my Gosh you really push the limit with the 1,53V....Is it really stable on that speed,I mean really not just for 1 Cinebench run can it work on that speed 24/7?


It's mostly good on 4.7. When I push to 4.75 it starts to throw a fit. 



Edwired said:


> The poor chip be like brown bread in a few months if the voltages and temp get out of control


Good thing both are under control.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 17, 2021)

If it throwing toys out of the pram @ 4.75ghz something needs tweaking. Are you doing it manually or auto?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2021)

Edwired said:


> If it throwing toys out of the pram @ 4.75ghz something needs tweaking. Are you doing it manually or auto?


Who does auto OC on x58? That sounds like a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Who does auto OC on x58? That sounds like a fire waiting to happen.


HAHAHA I know that


----------



## Toothless (Apr 18, 2021)

So 1.456v for 4.5ghz, I think it'll sit at 4.6ghz on that voltage. Low 70's on a R23 loop for temps, and now just gotta wait for the new ram to come in for it. Might get a open air bench for it.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

Mail came in.


----------



## s3thra (Apr 21, 2021)

I upgraded the CPU in my work P410 ThinkStation. I had the quad core Broadwell E5-1620 v4, but I needed some more cores for VMs and some such, so I managed to pick up the hexa core E5-1650 v4 for pretty cheap on eBay. It's a nice boost in performance I must say. Temps are a little bit warmer than before, but not alarmingly so.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the trademark of people who like playing around with computers. I mean look at my computer desk, we even have the same upside down Intel stock heatsink and everything lol

Right now I've got a testbench put together for doing thermal paste benchmarks. The Hyper T4 is on there atm but I'll be using a bigger cooler to overclock as far as possible and punish the thermal pastes hard.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 21, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> That's the trademark of people who like playing around with computers. I mean look at my computer desk, we even have the same upside down Intel stock heatsink and everything lol
> 
> Right now I've got a testbench put together for doing thermal paste benchmarks. The Hyper T4 is on there atm but I'll be using a bigger cooler to overclock as far as possible and punish the thermal pastes hard.
> 
> View attachment 197592


Looking forward to results.

Personally, I use MX-4. Hope it comes out on top!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 21, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Looking forward to results.
> 
> Personally, I use MX-4. Hope it comes out on top!



I'm going to give it every chance to. I think there's around 7 in total, including MX-4. My goal is to focus on the affordable(ish) products so the specialty ones like liquid metal are out. No doubt they would win anyway but it's not worth buying 1 gram for $30 or whatever it is. But yeah it will be an interesting shootout, it will probably be a couple of weeks before the results are up.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> That's the trademark of people who like playing around with computers. I mean look at my computer desk, we even have the same upside down Intel stock heatsink and everything lol
> 
> Right now I've got a testbench put together for doing thermal paste benchmarks. The Hyper T4 is on there atm but I'll be using a bigger cooler to overclock as far as possible and punish the thermal pastes hard.
> 
> View attachment 197592


Ooooo. I'll be waiting for them paste evaluations. I'm still using some three year old MX-4 and misc cooler pastes. So far it works and I can tame the x5675 at 1.525v with my Kraken x60.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Mail came in.


Love those X5675


----------



## Edwired (Apr 21, 2021)

It possible to get a few degree off in temp by lapping the cpu as I did that to my x5675 as it making a better contact to the heatsink


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Ooooo. I'll be waiting for them paste evaluations. I'm still using some three year old MX-4 and misc cooler pastes. So far it works and I can tame the x5675 at 1.525v with my Kraken x60.


They've already happened. Arctic MX-5 is excellent! Buy some with confidence.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey dudes. 1st time poster, looooooong time lurker, very helpful reads from you chaps over the years to keep my x58 humming along.

Got a question for ya'll finally, I'm looking to finally update my i7 920 (still runs strong since 2008) with a x5675 that was offered to me at a very reasonable price locally. The thing is, he's got a bunch to choose from, is there any particular serial numbers that are better than other in this bin?

Searching for this on google yields nothing, but I'm reminded of the days when I was trying to find the best D0 920 I could back in 2008 with the helps of folks over @ overclock.net.

Cheers


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Hey dudes. 1st time poster, looooooong time lurker, very helpful reads from you chaps over the years to keep my x58 humming along.
> 
> Got a question for ya'll finally, I'm looking to finally update my i7 920 (still runs strong since 2008) with a x5675 that was offered to me at a very reasonable price locally. The thing is, he's got a bunch to choose from, is there any particular serial numbers that are better than other in this bin?
> 
> ...


Honestly, give it a run and see how far it'll overclock. I got mine to 4.6ghz daily on 1.45v. Maxed it at 4.75ghz but on 1.525v. Those chips are fun to play with.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Honestly, give it a run and see how far it'll overclock. I got mine to 4.6ghz daily on 1.45v. Maxed it at 4.75ghz but on 1.525v. Those chips are fun to play with.


Hey @Toothless, yours and @lexluthermiester posts make up a lot of what I save, cheers!

Pretty much what I’m thinking at this point, choose one that’s the least scratched. In your opinion there’s no significant silicone lottery similar to the i7 900’s, still got that excel spreadsheet saved from the community project lol.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 21, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Hey dudes. 1st time poster, looooooong time lurker, very helpful reads from you chaps over the years to keep my x58 humming along.
> 
> Got a question for ya'll finally, I'm looking to finally update my i7 920 (still runs strong since 2008) with a x5675 that was offered to me at a very reasonable price locally. The thing is, he's got a bunch to choose from, is there any particular serial numbers that are better than other in this bin?
> 
> ...


It a luck of the draw as some are great, some are good, some are ok and, some are dud. As for the serial number I'm not 100% sure if there was a list to go about like in the good old days of 775 socket dual cores and quad cores. You might want to tell the guy that you getting the x5675 but would need to swap a couple of cpus with him in order to find a good all rounder cpu


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Hey @Toothless, yours and @lexluthermiester posts make up a lot of what I save, cheers!
> 
> Pretty much what I’m thinking at this point, choose one that’s the least scratched. In your opinion there’s no significant silicone lottery similar to the i7 900’s, still got that excel spreadsheet saved from the community project lol.


I've ran a 950 that wouldn't even turbo right when messed with, and a 870 that does confusing things. Every chip is different and you just gotta learn yours. When you do some fun stuff get some benchie numbers!


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 22, 2021)

Edwired said:


> It a luck of the draw as some are great, some are good, some are ok and, some are dud. As for the serial number I'm not 100% sure if there was a list to go about like in the good old days of 775 socket dual cores and quad cores. You might want to tell the guy that you getting the x5675 but would need to swap a couple of cpus with him in order to find a good all rounder cpu


Ha, wouldn’t that be nice. He’s already doing me a favour opening his forts for business to me under the table during our provincial lockdown :/

Worth asking though, maybe he’ll let me play with a few.



Toothless said:


> I've ran a 950 that wouldn't even turbo right when messed with, and a 870 that does confusing things. Every chip is different and you just gotta learn yours. When you do some fun stuff get some benchie numbers!


I’m hopeful 4.2 will at least be doable regardless of lottery, but anything north of 3.8 on my current 4core 920 (sucks, I know) would be nice. The 6 core upgrade is welcomed


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Ha, wouldn’t that be nice. He’s already doing me a favour opening his forts for business to me under the table during our provincial lockdown :/
> 
> Worth asking though, maybe he’ll let me play with a few.
> 
> ...


If you want some chips to play with, let me know. I've got two 920 and one 950 on my shelf that I replaced with x5675's.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 22, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I’m hopeful 4.2 will at least be doable regardless of lottery


Should not be a problem, pending cooling.
Meaning virtually anything but the stock cooler.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> The thing is, he's got a bunch to choose from, is there any particular serial numbers that are better than other in this bin?


Not really. The Xeon's were all top-tier binned A-dies. The B-dies all went to the Core i7 lineup. Like any CPU, silicon lottery will play a factor if you want to OC, but any of the Xeon's will do well.



SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I’m hopeful 4.2 will at least be doable regardless of lottery, but anything north of 3.8 on my current 4core 920 (sucks, I know) would be nice. The 6 core upgrade is welcomed


4ghz should be easily to get to with 4.1 or 4.2 being doable with some more tweaking work.

Welcome to the forums in a non-lurking capacity and let us know if we can be of help!


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome  can’t wait to keep this relic ticking some more.

Good to know that about the Xeon, the 920 was great for a good while till degradation happened. At first I thought it was my p6T going, but dropping the voltage and qpi a tad and adjusting the bclk she’s back up to 24/7 @ 3.8 but down from 4.2...

I'm actually amazed the cpu degraded before my version 1 Corsair h60 LOL



Toothless said:


> If you want some chips to play with, let me know. I've got two 920 and one 950 on my shelf that I replaced with x5675's.


Thank you for the offer, but looking to break the 4 core mold to 6. I actually have a spare 920 c0 I used once upon a time to sacrifice and learn to OC. 
One thing I've learned is the C0 (maybe 920 in general) likes:
CPU Ratio Setting: *19 or 21* *multipliers*
BLCK Frequency: *180 or 200* *multipliers*

Which led me to this 3.8 setting for my wife's PC on a p6t v1. Keeping it to XMP for stability on some 1.5v classic red ripjaws. Seeing different BIOS settings and have a few resources saved, wondering what new settings await on the x5675 

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Differential Amp.: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew: Delay 300ps
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
IOH Clock Skew : 300ps
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Enabled
————————
AI Overclock Tuner: XMP (profile 1)
CPU Ratio Setting: 19
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech: Disabled
BLCK Frequency: 200
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1603MHz
UCLK Frequency: 3208MHz
QPI Link Data Rate: 7218MT/s
CPU Voltage: 1.38125v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.88
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.36250v
IOH Voltage: 1.20
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: 1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.5


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Thanks for the welcome  can’t wait to keep this relic ticking some more.
> 
> Good to know that about the Xeon, the 920 was great for a good while till degradation happened. At first I thought it was my p6T going, but dropping the voltage and qpi a tad and adjusting the bclk she’s back up to 24/7 @ 3.8 but down from 4.2...
> 
> ...


I'm running 18x25 for my x5675 at 1.45v. Pretty sure it'll be fine at 4.2-4.4 on 1.4v. As long as you keep it cool it'll run good. If you do decide on higher voltages make sure to stick a little airflow on the VRMs.

Little asterisk note, I've never been able to overclock with high bclk. Maxing multi and going from there works for me.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I'm running 18x25 for my x5675 at 1.45v. Pretty sure it'll be fine at 4.2-4.4 on 1.4v. As long as you keep it cool it'll run good. If you do decide on higher voltages make sure to stick a little airflow on the VRMs.
> 
> Little asterisk note, I've never been able to overclock with high bclk. Maxing multi and going from there works for me.


I think you said you use a Kraken X60, my H60 currently keeps my 920 @ 62-65 degrees under load so hope it'll still keep things cool with the additional 0.2v increase. Maybe I can thank lapping the hs and ihs a few years back. Aiming to do the same with the x5675 this time around.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I think you said you use a Kraken X60, my H60 currently keeps my 920 @ 62-65 degrees under load so hope it'll still keep things cool with the additional 0.2v increase. Maybe I can thank lapping the hs and ihs a few years back. Aiming to do the same with the x5675 this time around.


The kraken is about 10-15c better than my H70. I'm comfortable with 1.42v with the H70 but past that I'd be a little nervous in a case.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I'm running 18x25 for my x5675 at 1.45v.


1.45v is really pushing it for 24/7 use. Electron migation is a thing and at that voltage the chances of experiencing the same degradation he did before within a year or so is much greater. I personally recommend finding the fastest stable speed you can get to while staying at or under the VID spec of 1.375v.


Toothless said:


> Pretty sure it'll be fine at 4.2-4.4 on 1.4v.


Probably. But anything above 1.4v is just too risky if long-term use is desired.

Just my 2 cents though..


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1.45v is really pushing it for 24/7 use. Electron migation is a thing and at that voltage the chances of experiencing the same degradation he did before within a year or so is much greater. I personally recommend finding the fastest stable speed you can get to while staying at or under the VID spec of 1.375v.
> 
> Probably. But anything above 1.4v is just too risky if long-term use is desired.
> 
> Just my 2 cents though..


I know 1.4v is cap for Haswell/Devil's Canyon at 22nm, figured 32nm can handle it a bit better. It's also staying cool but everyone's chip is different.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 22, 2021)

It’s possible there’s headroom gained to push north of 1.4v for 24/7 use safely with the x5675 being 32nm and a tdp of 90w versus 45nm and 130w on the 920. Think it holds water?


----------



## Edwired (Apr 22, 2021)

Sure Toothless going to fry the chip faster over time with the amount of vcore going through it as lexluthermiester explained it clearly. What the point of pushing it too far as the uncore and qpi link is going out of spec by a mile. Settle at 4.2ghz or 4.4ghz and call it a day. As for cooling I don't trust the AIO coolers one bit don't matter how great they claim it the liquid inside of it going to evaporate along with the pump failing.

As my x5675 is doing 3.9ghz with turbo enabled boost to 4.25ghz @ 1.280v as I dropped the vcore one notch @ 1.28750v in the bios.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Settle at 4.2ghz or 4.4ghz and call it a day.


I would say call it good at 4.0 or 4.1ghz. For an X5675 4ghz is a solid 32% OC, which is damn decent.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would say call it good at 4.0 or 4.1ghz. For an X5675 4ghz is a solid 32% OC, which is damn decent.


Mine Is 38% @ 4.25ghz according to Aida64

Since the system being used to emulate retroarch with pcsx2 core, pcsx2 1.7.0 for testing ps2 games I own, trancoding/converting videos files, multi tabs opened in firefox and not once it bsod since


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 22, 2021)

One of my Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 combos is getting transplanted into a new home in the next few days to become my main daily driver. The ASRock Z87 Extreme6/i7 4790K currently in it is is being moved into a well earned semi-retirement. Twice the cores and twice the RAM (64GB) at the same clock speed (4.5GHz) plus a cooling upgrade to an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 should be nice.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> One of my Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 combos is getting transplanted into a new home in the next few days to become my main daily driver. The ASRock Z87 Extreme6/i7 4790K currently in it is is being moved into a well earned semi-retirement. Twice the cores and twice the RAM (64GB) at the same clock speed (4.5GHz) plus a cooling upgrade to an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 should be nice.


Only downside is the slightly worse IPC as you're going from Haswell to Ivy. Multicore will make up for it big time though.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Only downside is the slightly worse IPC as you're going from Haswell to Ivy. Multicore will make up for it big time though.


Quad channel memory also sweetens the transplant. I consider it an upgrade and worth the effort to do it. A/V file transcoding should be a lot faster plus cooler as well. The 1680 V2's are far better at that than the 4790K but nowhere as good as my X99 2683 V4 and 2699 V4 rigs. I recently swapped the 5960X in my first X99 with the 16c 32t 2683 V4 and there's a huge difference in temps under heavy load, the Xeon destroys the 5960X plus is faster in completing the job. The 2699 V4 is in a class totally by itself compared to all the others.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 22, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Mine Is 38% @ 4.25ghz according to Aida64
> 
> Since the system being used to emulate retroarch with pcsx2 core, pcsx2 1.7.0 for testing ps2 games I own, trancoding/converting videos files, multi tabs opened in firefox and not once it bsod since


4.3 @ 1.3v on my 5675's in the SR-2.
Been my daily for a while now. No issues at all.
Running 187 x 23, and yes, the odd multi's OC better.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 22, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> 4.3 @ 1.3v on my 5675's in the SR-2.
> Been my daily for a while now. No issues at all.
> Running 187 x 23, and yes, the odd multi's OC better.


You using turbo mode?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 23, 2021)

No.
 4.3 all cores, all the time.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 23, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> No.
> 4.3 all cores, all the time.


Ah I get what your saying my brain had a micro stutter thinking that you did use turbo mode but it dawned on me when I saw the blck you mentioned 

Just a question about the cpu/pcie clock skew delay is there any reason it needs to be auto or manually?

Also the benefit of the command rate? Does this boost performance or latency in any way since I checked the ram specs in aida64 it said 2t in the spd information as default. I took the gamble to adjust it in the bios to see does it run at 1t = 1n and it posted but don't see any improvement. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 23, 2021)

Clock skew delay, never saw a difference either way, so I just leave it on auto.
Command rate, I run 2T mostly because Intel always seem to prefer it.
That and my Dom's don't run 1T near as fast.
Best speed and timings on 1T were actually slower benchmarking than the 2T timings and speed I'm running now.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 24, 2021)

Dropped voltage down to 1.4v, still keeps a 4.4ghz OC, and running R23 and a few others to see if its stable.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

I always forced 1T, maybe I should have tried 2T more often. Normally I didn't have problems, but when I did they were real issues lol 

It was truly a love/hate relationship. But she was bipolar af so.. you can see the attraction..

Reverting to an old bios solved 88% of my issues..


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 24, 2021)

Still haven’t grabbed the x5675 but in the meanwhile I spent some time cleaning the hardware getting it ready. Here’s a question however, my Corsair H80 is now almost 10 years old, shaking the radiator doesn’t reveal extreme sloshing indicating it’s lost significant fluid from evap through the FEP tubes. I expect there’s some fluid gone, but honesty I expected more fluid lost over the years. I guess running it at 3.2 for most of its life helped.

Anyways, this is a screenshot of the H80 cooling the 920 @ 3.8 under load, you guys think it can handle the x5675 when I juice over 4.0?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 24, 2021)

There is a snipping tool within Windows you can use for screenshots.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 24, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Anyways, this is a screenshot of the H80 cooling the 920 @ 3.8 under load, you guys think it can handle the x5675 when I juice over 4.0?


Like the 920 the X5675 was also a 130w part The X5675 is 95W part as opposed to the 920's 130W and as it is a 32nm part as opposed to the 920's 45nm, you are going to have a similar better, if not much better, thermal performance. So you should get 4ghz from it problem free with that cooler.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 24, 2021)

Personally, I would replace that H80, just for the reasons stated and knowing that the old H50's, 60's, and 80's all suffered from fluid evaporation.
It has done you no wrong for 10 years. Consider yourself lucky. There are air coolers that will give you the same performance now, and a plethora of AIO's that would do a little better.
4 gig on on 5675 is a walk in the park. Once you start getting in the 4.2 range is when it starts to get more difficult.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 24, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Still haven’t grabbed the x5675 but in the meanwhile I spent some time cleaning the hardware getting it ready. Here’s a question however, my Corsair H80 is now almost 10 years old, shaking the radiator doesn’t reveal extreme sloshing indicating it’s lost significant fluid from evap through the FEP tubes. I expect there’s some fluid gone, but honesty I expected more fluid lost over the years. I guess running it at 3.2 for most of its life helped.
> 
> Anyways, this is a screenshot of the H80 cooling the 920 @ 3.8 under load, you guys think it can handle the x5675 when I juice over 4.0?



I have an X5670 running at 4.3 on a 212 EVO (though I replaced the fan with a P12 Redux), and it stays under 80C crunching WCG.  So my bet is "yes".


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 24, 2021)

Toothless said:


> There is a snipping tool within Windows you can use for screenshots.


Quick n dirty 




lexluthermiester said:


> Like the 920 the X5675 was also a 130w part but as it is a 32nm part as opposed to the 920's 45nm, you are going to have a similar, if not better, thermal performance. So you should get 4ghz from it problem free with that cooler.


Sweet! I was thinking similar, just checked intel’s ark page for some other stats and it’s 95w TDP. Should have even better thermals then by that math!


Mr.Scott said:


> Personally, I would replace that H80, just for the reasons stated and knowing that the old H50's, 60's, and 80's all suffered from fluid evaporation.
> It has done you no wrong for 10 years. Consider yourself lucky. There are air coolers that will give you the same performance now, and a plethora of AIO's that would do a little better.
> 4 gig on on 5675 is a walk in the park. Once you start getting in the 4.2 range is when it starts to get more difficult.


See I’d love to, but budget. If it’s still outputting decent numbers why not kick it a little longer. A new H80i v2 is is about $120 CAD here... Also I got massive constraints as to what I can dump into my case, already had to modify it once upon a time to make the H80 fit and I don’t think a low profile air cooler will work better. My case is a silver stone grandia GD07 (horizontal), here’s a similar layout except the water cooler is on the other side (not my pc):


----------



## Edwired (Apr 24, 2021)

I see so there's no benefit in running 1t at all thought xeons like 1t if I understood that correctly?


Mr.Scott said:


> Clock skew delay, never saw a difference either way, so I just leave it on auto.
> Command rate, I run 2T mostly because Intel always seem to prefer it.
> That and my Dom's don't run 1T near as fast.
> Best speed and timings on 1T were actually slower benchmarking than the 2T timings and speed I'm running now.View attachment 197896


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 24, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Sweet! I was thinking similar, just checked intel’s ark page for some other stats and it’s 95w TDP. Should have even better thermals then by that math!


Yup, that's my bad. See edit. I was thinking of my X5680 when that was stated. And yes, that should run much cooler.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 24, 2021)

FWIW, running on air, water, and chiller, TDP is deceiving. The 95w chips don't run much cooler than the 130w chips. Only 2-3c cooler in all of my benching once you breach the 1.3v range.

GD07 case is a tough fit for sure. I see your dilemma.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> FWIW, running on air, water, and chiller, TDP is deceiving. The 95w chips don't run much cooler than the 130w chips. Only 2-3c cooler in all of my benching once you breach the 1.3v range.


Minus is a win in my books, especially on this relic gear.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 24, 2021)

This 'relic gear' is still very viable today. 
Just letting you know what I've learned. Up to you to do what you wish with it.
2-3c is not very much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> This 'relic gear' is still very viable today.
> Just letting you know what I've learned. Up to you to do what you wish with it.
> 2-3c is not very much in the grand scheme of things.


Fo’sho, the x58 platform has been my baby since 2008 and is IMO the last gen when things were overbuilt, even coolers lol. Reading some Reddit comments on “will my x58 platform be good for ____x” and then proceed to be roasted that they need to dump $2g’s to run some unoptimized game at 1000fps.... begs the question what is the definition of an enthusiast today.

Once I moved it all into the grandia from my antec 1200 it all became stress LOL! The 2-3 drop are welcomed especially because my p6Td v2 concerns me on how ‘brittle’ it may be since 2009, the main PCB doesn’t have that dark chocolatey it once had out of the box. But it’s just that, civil discussion amongst enthusiasts sharing their experiences, cheers my man.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 25, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> But it’s just that, civil discussion amongst enthusiasts sharing their experiences, cheers my man.


Indeed. No animosity or disrespect meant, or taken.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 25, 2021)

For my X5690, R3F, 3x2 DDR3 2000 cost me about 2K USD back in the day, maybe a little less if you substract some shipping and the cost of some money orders, conversion etc.. and at around 4200 is about as strong as a 3770K give or take.. maybe.. kinda.. sorta. Pretty sure I got my Xeon late 2008 early 2009.. could have been late 2009 it’s an ES.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 25, 2021)

Well at the end of the day it depends on the setup is been used for. Talk about spending money on an unoptimized game is a pity to be honest there's no need for it. Sad thing is some people just don't register the actual fact it a expensive hobby to custom build your own setup then constantly upgrading it every 6 months to a year.

The upgrade cost me going from asus p5q deluxe with xeon e5450, 8gb ram, asus gtx 750ti to asus p6x58d-e with xeon x5675, 12gb, asus gtx 1050ti oc, 250gb ssd exactly €350 and the performance jump was huge. But the asus p5q deluxe with xeon e5450, 8gb ram, asus gtx 750ti was more expensive to build in the first place because I had to change the motherboard twice going from asus p5q premium to p5q pro then p5q deluxe it cost me €350. Then I sold that old setup for €70 along with the extra €70 for the asus gtx 750ti. It a heavy loss in cash


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 25, 2021)

I run what I do because I like the novelty aspect and the system still does the job for me. I have a 3900X Ryzen system here that just sits in the box.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 25, 2021)

I could get by with a Dell if I had to.. but this is my hobby. Its like any other hobby I suppose.. overly expensive.. like standing in a parking lot shredding hundred dollar bills.. but its still fun.. I don't upgrade like I used to but that doesn't change anything, it just means I have to use my stuff longer lol


----------



## Edwired (Apr 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I could get by with a Dell if I had to.. but this is my hobby. Its like any other hobby I suppose.. overly expensive.. like standing in a parking lot shredding hundred dollar bills.. but its still fun.. I don't upgrade like I used to but that doesn't change anything, it just means I have to use my stuff longer lol


It could be worse than spending the money in the lap dance club


----------



## freeagent (Apr 25, 2021)

Lol indeed hookers and blow..

The wife wouldn’t like that too much


----------



## Mr Bill (Apr 25, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I have an X5670 running at 4.3 on a 212 EVO (though I replaced the fan with a P12 Redux), and it stays under 80C crunching WCG.  So my bet is "yes".


Me too, with stock fan...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I have a 3900X Ryzen system here that just sits in the box.


Really? Wow..


----------



## freeagent (Apr 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Wow..


It will get used again when the box gains a thick layer of dust..

Maybe


----------



## Edwired (Apr 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It will get used again when the box gains a thick layer of dust..
> 
> Maybe


The joys of dusting that off


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Wow..


Yes. 








						Mr.Scott`s Cinebench - R15 score: 3431 cb with a Ryzen 9 3900X
					

The Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4400MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R15 benchmark. Mr.Scottranks #271 worldwide and #108 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## freeagent (Apr 25, 2021)

It is a sweet setup though, it rips pretty good.. he had a pretty good tune on it last time I saw it in action. That SR2 is effing sweet too. If I had one I would probably use it as my daily just to look at it 

Edit:

Beat me to it


----------



## Toothless (Apr 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It is a sweet setup though, it rips pretty good.. he had a pretty good tune on it last time I saw it in action. That SR2 is effing sweet too. If I had one I would probably use it as my daily just to look at it
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Beat me to it


If my case wasn't so big and I had a see-through panel, I'd do it. Stick the 1080ti in there and watch it go vroom but that build is around 60-80 pounds and too big for any places.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes I hear you there man! I love the way my x58 looks, still sexeh af after all these years 

I still have my Stacker STC-01 and when that is full of hardware it makes me happy it has wheels


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 29, 2021)

I combed over a handful older threads, but 1 question stands out for me. Xeons are built for stability and I can just enter DRAM values manually from XMP settings shown in AID64. Can xeons operate using XMP profiles? 

I've read some people saying that when XMP is set they can't even get the system to post with their xeons unless DRAM in the BIOS is set to manual.

Been fighting boredom fiddling with potential settings for when I finally do get the x5675 in my hands to make it fly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Can xeons operate using XMP profiles?


As long as the motherboard supports XMP profiles, then yes. If it does not but you can still enter the RAM timings into the bios manually, you should still be fine. Worst case scenario is that you have no such support and the RAM will run at default SPD timing profiles, which are generally JEDEC compliant specs. 

Remind us all, what board do you have?


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as the motherboard supports XMP profiles, then yes. If it does not but you can still enter the RAM timings into the bios manually, you should still be fine. Worst case scenario is that you have no such support and the RAM will run at default SPD timing profiles, which are generally JEDEC compliant specs.
> 
> Remind us all, what board do you have?


Cheers, it’s a p6T deluxe v2 on the latest bios. Runs XMP no problem for the 920, I think what caught my eye was the stories needing hard CMOS resets (bizarre) so gotta ask the pro’s. Personally I think it was just bad DRAM voltages or not enough QPI since the stories had no resolution if they solved things.

This one is something I've even been curious personally RE manual entries, @Regeneration posted for another fellow this example to input XMP values manually:








Is it crucial to fill the values past the red line of the BIOS screenshot as he had in his edited screengrab or can they be left to auto? Basically is there any benefit to filling out the rest.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Cheers, it’s a p6T deluxe v2 on the latest bios. Runs XMP no problem for the 920


You'll be fine then. When it comes to RAM timing profiles, Xeons are equally compatible with the mainstream counter-parts.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll be fine then. When it comes to RAM timing profiles, Xeons are equally compatible with the mainstream counter-parts.


Excellent 

Welp I think I have a good base to work in increments for a stable 4.20GHz OC, and a fun benchmark to 4.5GHz+. Hopefully the chip likes low (v) values that keep things below spec!

Gear:
P6T Deluxe  v2 (BIOS 1202)
12gb DDR3-1600 CL9 G.Skill Ripjaws
650w EVGA supernova P2
GTX 1660S 6GB


*(profile 1) *
*4.20GHz*

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Differential Amp.: 800mV / *Auto*
CPU Clock Skew: Delay 300ps / *Auto*
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
IOH Clock Skew : 300ps / *Auto*
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
————————
AI Overclock Tuner: *Manual (9-9-9-24 @ 2n)* / X.M.P (profile 1)
CPU Ratio Setting: *21* | 23
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech: Disabled
BLCK Frequency: *200* | 183
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1467MHz
UCLK Frequency: 2935MHz - 3200MHz
QPI Link Data Rate: 6605MT/s
CPU Voltage: *1.30v* / 1.31250v / 1.32v / 1.33125v / 1.343v / 1.35v
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.825* / 1.84 / 1.88
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: *1.25v* / 1.26250v /1.30v / 1.325v / 1.35v
IOH Voltage: *1.12* / 1.16
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.50



*(profile 2) *
*4.53GHz / 4.6GHz / 4.8 GHz?*

(Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Differential Amp.: 800mV / *Auto*
CPU Clock Skew: Delay 300ps / *Auto*
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
IOH Clock Skew : 300ps / *Auto*
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
————————
AI Overclock Tuner: *Manual (9-9-9-24 @ 2n)* / X.M.P (profile 1)
CPU Ratio Setting: 23
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech: Disabled
BLCK Frequency: *196* | 197 | 200 | 209
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1579MHz
UCLK Frequency: 3100MHz - 3206MHz
QPI Link Data Rate: 7074MTs - 7110MT/s
CPU Voltage: *1.36v* / 1.37500v / 1.38125v / 1.39375v / for 4.6GHz - 1.40625v, 1.4375v (avoid if possible) / for 4.8GHz - 1.4825v (avoid if possible)
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.825* / 1.84 / 1.85 / 1.88 / 1.9
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: *1.25v* / 1.26250v / 1.26875v / 1.300v / 1.325v / 1.35v
IOH Voltage: *1.12* / 1.18 / 1.20 / 1.30
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.50


----------



## Toothless (Apr 29, 2021)

You honestly could push to 1.4v safely for a quick bench. When you get your x5675 we'll have to do some head to head benchmarks.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You honestly could push to 1.4v safely for a quick bench. When you get your x5675 we'll have to do some head to head benchmarks.


You’re on! 

I genuinely believe I’m going to hit the TDP throttle limit of my p6T @ 4.4, I have a gut feeling. Not looking forward to cross flashing the bios since this is our family htpc for COVID entertainment, I may have to cut loses early LOL.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't think it will hit tdp limit that quick on your board.

Downside to the crossflashing as you will gain some settings in the bios and some functionality might get broken as it might be risky to brick the board if the process is done incorrectly as you would need an engineering sample of the bios flash and a correct command


----------



## oldwalltree (Apr 29, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I'm going to give it every chance to. I think there's around 7 in total, including MX-4. My goal is to focus on the affordable(ish) products so the specialty ones like liquid metal are out. No doubt they would win anyway but it's not worth buying 1 gram for $30 or whatever it is. But yeah it will be an interesting shootout, it will probably be a couple of weeks before the results are up.


Have you tested KPX? I grabbed a 3g tube on amazon yesterday for 12 bucks.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Don't think it will hit tdp limit that quick on your board.
> 
> Downside to the crossflashing as you will gain some settings in the bios and some functionality might get broken as it might be risky to brick the board if the process is done incorrectly as you would need an engineering sample of the bios flash and a correct command


Fingers crossed! 

Going north of 1.4v is when the headache MAY happen from what I'm reading, but anything below that is gravy. Shame because the majority of 4.6GHz+ OC's need that juice, only a few blessed silicon's run south of 1.4v - not looking forward to messing with AFUDOS...


----------



## Edwired (Apr 29, 2021)

As far as I know your board throttle the multiplayer judging on the info when running 4.4ghz


----------



## Toothless (Apr 29, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Going north of 1.4v is when the headache MAY happen from what I'm reading, but anything below that is gravy. Shame because the majority of 4.6GHz+ OC's need that juice, only a few blessed silicon's run south of 1.4v - not looking forward to messing with AFUDOS...


Have some fans on the VRM when pushing that hard. My Rampage III Formula needed some cooling there and on the socket when I was pushing for clocks. Never knew a pump on an AIO could get so hot.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 30, 2021)

oldwalltree said:


> Have you tested KPX? I grabbed a 3g tube on amazon yesterday for 12 bucks.



I have some KPX but haven't tried it yet. I couldn't resist ordering some because I've heard good things about it and it's not too expensive.

I've been spending a LOT of hours on testing different testbenches and ended up throwing pretty much all of my original methodologies out the window. They just didn't provide the level of accuracy and repeatability that I would expect.

One of the things I actually didn't expect with testing thermal paste is just how bloody unpredictable the changes in temperature are. Basically, you do one benchmark, come back later and then get a different result on the second run. These are the results when I tried a one-and-done approach:





The rate of heating (higher value = faster heating) doesn't scale with ambient temperature at all, it's all over the place, so that wasn't going to work. But now that I've taken that into account and have been doing multiple runs per test, the results are waaaaay more accurate with the same testbench:





See, what most reviewers do is run a benchmark until the testbench reaches maximum temperature. I wasn't happy with that approach because there's too many issues with it. It takes a long time, the final temperature isn't repeatable, it kicks a lot of heat out into the room which changes the ambient temperature too much.

My benchmark runs are only 2 minutes each and I can evaluate a thermal paste completely in 10 minutes. Better yet I'm able to measure load temperatures to within a tenth of a degree and will be able to adjust results to account for sub-decimal changes in ambient temperature. It should be accurate enough to detect tiny differences in performance between different thermal pastes.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 30, 2021)

My main working test for thermal pastes is how well they work when I'm transcoding large video files. This test is somewhat less effective when using my 16 and 22 core X99 Xeon rigs because they're so much more efficient (and not overclockable) then my other A/V rigs are. I have several different brands of paste on hand and still prefer Gelid GC Extreme over the others. I recently had a tube of GC Extreme that had began hardening far too soon. I contacted Gelid and they sent me a new one for free.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 30, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I have some KPX but haven't tried it yet. I couldn't resist ordering some because I've heard good things about it and it's not too expensive.
> 
> I've been spending a LOT of hours on testing different testbenches and ended up throwing pretty much all of my original methodologies out the window. They just didn't provide the level of accuracy and repeatability that I would expect.
> 
> ...



Isn't sub-decimal precision an order of magnitude beyond margin of error? As in, it sounds like you're going to try to calibrate tenths against hundredths. Unless I've missed something. That happens a lot.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 30, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Isn't sub-decimal precision an order of magnitude beyond margin of error? As in, it sounds like you're going to try to calibrate tenths against hundredths. Unless I've missed something. That happens a lot.



I don't think so. Ambient temperature is being measured to the tenth and I'm using HWInfo readings to measure to the tenth. That's what I meant to say.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey friends, slightly off topic but still related to xeon hopefully as it involved some overclocking and refreshing the memory on settings and such before messing with the x5675. TL;DR not sure what happened to my RAM...

Earlier this morning I was messing around with the 920 trying to get it stable again @ 4.2 before I put it to pasture. Ran:
-1.4250v (high I know) on the vcore
-1.9v on the CPU_PLL
-1.4250v on the QPI.
-DRAM set manually to (9-9-9-24 @ 2n) at its 1.5v rating

What I thought was degraded actually ran prime95 for about 2 hours till it blue screened. I dialed it back to 3.8GHz and my previous stable settings, but my previously confirmed RAM displayed in the BIOS, windows, and CPU-Z of 12288mb of RAM in triple channel now shows 8192mb in dual channel only.

AIDA 64 AND CPU-Z acknowledge there's 6x2gb sticks available, but only running 8192mb in dual channel. Things I've done is:
-reseat each single stick to confirm they work, all work
-set the DRAM to it's lowest speed 1033, nada
-bump the voltage on the DRAM bus to 1.56v, nada

(this is where it gets weird)
-ran “*wmic MEMORYCHIP get BankLabel, DeviceLocator, MemoryType, TypeDetail, Capacity, Speed*” in CMD and DIMM 0/1/4/5 is only showing @ 1333, DIMM 2/3 not showing at all?

I've read threads of the P6T deluxe v2 board having bizarre acting DIMM's but wondering if the gurus can help make sense of this.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 30, 2021)

That sounds like the cpu isn't sitting correctly in the socket resulting that as I ran into the same problem on asus p6x58d-e with xeon 5675. What heatsink you using?

I usually tighten/loosen the four corners and blew out the dust bunnies out of the socket and inspect the socket for misaligned pins as some might be missing the fine tips on it. Use a good magnifying glass and tiny sewing needle to do the job BUT WARNING GIVEN is take it slow and steady straighten them out one by one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2021)

Edwired might have a point, check your socket to be sure it's seated properly and no pins are damaged. 

However, I think that CPU is dying. It's giving off all the symptoms of a die that is cascade degrading.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That sounds like the cpu isn't sitting correctly in the socket resulting that as I ran into the same problem on asus p6x58d-e with xeon 5675. What heatsink you using?
> 
> I usually tighten/loosen the four corners and blew out the dust bunnies out of the socket and inspect the socket for misaligned pins as some might be missing the fine tips on it. Use a good magnifying glass and tiny sewing needle to do the job BUT WARNING GIVEN is take it slow and steady straighten them out one by one


Running a corsair hydro H80, still full, but plan on flushing and refilling the coolant in the next few weeks. So reseating the CPU is closer to the bottom of the list on what I think is the issue, but I won't rule it out.

Reason I think this way is that I haven't physically removed the 920 from it's socket in over 2 years. Yes I've cleaned around it and reapplied thermal paste annually, but It has been running the 3.8GHz OC rock solid UNTIL I pushed it a bit today in the BIOS. I have had the CPU seat issue once upon a time in my early days as that was a common problem affecting the integrated memory controller this CPU has, p6T boards amplify this problem.

This one has me miffed boys. Combing through the Prime95 logs and EventViewer points to a memory failure that caused the BSOD (Bugcheck code 209).



lexluthermiester said:


> Edwired might have a point, check your socket to be sure it's seated properly and no pins are damaged.
> 
> However, I think that CPU is dying. It's giving off all the symptoms of a die that is cascade degrading.


Man, I guess I accelerated the last PIP it had left this morning LOL. Bummer I don't have another CPU to toss into the unit till I get my hands on the x5675...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Bummer I don't have another CPU to toss into the unit till I get my hands on the x5675...


You can still get a bit of life out of it. Under clock it. Run it at a lower than stock voltage at 2.2ghz. It'll be slower but at least you'll have a functional CPU until that replacement arrives, presuming that this is your daily driver system..


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You can still get a bit of life out of it. Under clock it. Run it at a lower than stock voltage at 2.2ghz. It'll be slower but at least you'll have a functional CPU until that replacement arrives, presuming that this is your daily driver system..


Daily driver 'entertainment' PC haha, Macbook is the legit daily driver for life tasks. Doing your suggestion atm and running 3.8GHz fine for the last 3 hours, just bummed on the dual channel bit... Was gonna carve out some time to play CP2077 tonight, guess I'll have to tolerate choppy frames for the next while till I can test the x5675 :/ 

Not gonna lie, had a mini heart attack thinking I fried the P6T DIMM's...


----------



## Edwired (Apr 30, 2021)

I think lexluthermiester is right about the cpu degrading giving off the symptoms. If the memory controller (imc) is dying it would generally drop a memory channel completely sometimes the socket pins not connecting correctly to the memory dimms can cause this as well and last the worse case could be the board itself.

At least try taking out the cpu and inspect for burn marks/corroded pads and give it a clean with a soft rubber eraser but be careful not to knock off the caps on the back of the cpu.

And looking at the voltages for qpi that the cpu experienced pretty much it digging a grave for itself

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd what memory are you using as it can be found in aida64 as I need to check it up on specs online
Is it this one you got installed








						F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9 1.50V 8GB (4x2GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws is the award winning classic DDR3 memory kit that just works. With the widest range of DDR3 memory compatibility across Intel and AMD platforms, we covered all the bases for you, so you won't have to.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I think lexluthermiester is right about the cpu degrading giving off the symptoms. If the memory controller (imc) is dying it would generally drop a memory channel completely sometimes the socket pins not connecting correctly to the memory dimms can cause this as well and last the worse case could be the board itself.
> 
> At least try taking out the cpu and inspect for burn marks/corroded pads and give it a clean with a soft rubber eraser but be careful not to knock off the caps on the back of the cpu.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... maybe I should try re-populating the "dead" channel of my Sabertooth, now that there's a new CPU in it.  (PO of the board said the channel was bad; never fully investigated.)  And then perhaps inspect pins.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 30, 2021)

That what I would do. Then again swap around the rams and test it, it might get lucky it could post all dimms populated then again best method is to get a working ram and test each dimm and do the same method on each ram to see if it is working as it should be tested with memtest via usb or cd this way you can spot if the ram is working in stock speed, timings, voltage.

If the ram starts throwing errors in stock state it pretty much faulty. In some cases it could be dirty pins on the ram pcb that might need to be cleaned with a soft rubber eraser and a blow out with a compressed air can for good measure.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd what memory are you using as it can be found in aida64 as I need to check it up on specs online
> Is it this one you got installed
> 
> 
> ...


Using exactly these ones (6 x 2GB):








						G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




I'll check the CPU out over the weekend, wifey's catching up on big brother so no go today 



Edwired said:


> That what I would do. Then again swap around the rams and test it, it might get lucky it could post all dimms populated then again best method is to get a working ram and test each dimm and do the same method on each ram to see if it is working as it should be tested with memtest via usb or cd this way you can spot if the ram is working in stock speed, timings, voltage.
> 
> If the ram starts throwing errors in stock state it pretty much faulty. In some cases it could be dirty pins on the ram pcb that might need to be cleaned with a soft rubber eraser and a blow out with a compressed air can for good measure.


The asus boards are certainly finicky when it comes to all 6 DIMM's populated. Heck once upon a time setting the DRAM manually @ 9-9-9-24-208 (CAS 9, tRCD 9, tRP 9, tRAS 24, tRFC 208) fixed it 2 years ago and then it just "worked" when I set XMP getting rid of the tRFC value to auto. Another time 5 years ago adding one stick at a time and rebooting each time till all 6 banks were full did it register 12288mb triple channel... ASUS at it's finest


----------



## Toothless (Apr 30, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Using exactly these ones (6 x 2GB):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed x58 gets cranky with ram and moreso depending on the brand. My SR-2 rarely boots with all 36GB there, randomly dropping banks. I've resorted to getting a total of 12 G.Skill Sniper for the boards that are overclocking. Helps with bclk and ram clocks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2021)

Toothless said:


> My SR-2 rarely boots with all 36GB there, randomly dropping banks.


Still? I thought you had that sorted out...


----------



## Edwired (Apr 30, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Using exactly these ones (6 x 2GB):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It dawned on me what dram voltage were you using before the ram started disappearing as it might be related to too low voltage to run fully populated dimms. Try bumping the dram voltage to 1.60v


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Try bumping the dram voltage to 1.60v


That might work...


----------



## Edwired (Apr 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That might work...


I hope so as I had a look at his ram spec it stated 1.50v to run. I'm banking on that it might be the possible fix to his problem with disappearing rams. As we know more dimms is populated the more dram voltage is needed same with the qpi/dram core voltage have to be bumped up in small steps for it to work.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 30, 2021)

No go jump starting with the DRAM v. Tried 1.56, 1.6, 1.62, and danger zone 1.66 all still registering 8gb in dual only. Even dropped it down to 1066mhz on stock speeds with an UCLK of 2132, haven’t felt slowness that slow in a looooong time. If it didn’t show me the RAM I think I’d actually sleep easier tonight


----------



## Toothless (Apr 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Still? I thought you had that sorted out...


I wish. I just keep rebooting til it's there and go on my merry way.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 1, 2021)

Years ago in my conversations with The RAM Guy at Corsair he told me DDR3 is easily safe to 1.65 volts and that large amounts require more voltage plus put heavier strains on the memory controller. This was back when I first put 64GB in my Sabertooth X79 circa late 2012. He said increasing the voltage to 1.65 volts (8 x 8GB DDR3 1866 at that time) would take some of the load off the memory controller. I did so and have repeated with other X79 builds with perfect success. Some may remember that Mushkin, OCZ and a few other brands specified 1.65 volts as the default for their top performance RAM back then.


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> No go jump starting with the DRAM v. Tried 1.56, 1.6, 1.62, and danger zone 1.66 all still registering 8gb in dual only. Even dropped it down to 1066mhz on stock speeds with an UCLK of 2132, haven’t felt slowness that slow in a looooong time. If it didn’t show me the RAM I think I’d actually sleep easier tonight
> 
> View attachment 198685


What concerning me is that your board only goes to
DRAM REF Cycle Time  [110 DRAM Clock] = Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) but the ram spec for tRFC is 208.
I'm kinda confused by that

Take a screenshot of chipset -> North Bridge: Intel Westmere IMC
This will list the actual motherboard timings that it currently using


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 1, 2021)

What bclk are you still running? Lower it if you're still in the 190's. High bclk will cause dropped channels sometimes.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 1, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That what I would do. Then again swap around the rams and test it, it might get lucky it could post all dimms populated then again best method is to get a working ram and test each dimm and do the same method on each ram to see if it is working as it should be tested with memtest via usb or cd this way you can spot if the ram is working in stock speed, timings, voltage.
> 
> If the ram starts throwing errors in stock state it pretty much faulty. In some cases it could be dirty pins on the ram pcb that might need to be cleaned with a soft rubber eraser and a blow out with a compressed air can for good measure.



I think this is my favorite thread on TPU right now. Lots of good info, and nobody's getting all butthurt over anything.

Currently up and running with 3 x 2gb 1333, btw.  But I REALLY don't like the DIMM sockets on this board...


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> What bclk are you still running? Lower it if you're still in the 190's. High bclk will cause dropped channels sometimes.


It's whatever the maxed multi is with bclk to get 4ghz, which is... gotta boot that desktop... 160 bclk.


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I think this is my favorite thread on TPU right now. Lots of good info, and nobody's getting all butthurt over anything.
> 
> Currently up and running with 3 x 2gb 1333, btw.  But I REALLY don't like the DIMM sockets on this board...


You talking about the Sabertooth dimms. Is it x58 or the x79 I wonder


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 1, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What concerning me is that your board only goes to
> DRAM REF Cycle Time  [110 DRAM Clock] = Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) but the ram spec for tRFC is 208.
> I'm kinda confused by that
> 
> ...


It’s an interesting one, if set to auto it hits the value needed by the XMP profile, but manually can only set to 110.

The more I think about it pulling the cpu will likely  do the trick by clearing the memory controller in some way if it’s holding some faulty data from the prime95 crash that caused it to fubar in buffer space. There’s no definitive info on this, but it kinda makes sense if you think about it. And if this the case, man that would be swell and clear up so many myths about this board that never went answered.



Mr.Scott said:


> What bclk are you still running? Lower it if you're still in the 190's. High bclk will cause dropped channels sometimes.


Not sure if this one’s for me, but if so my 3.8 is 19*200, what value do you suggest?



80-watt Hamster said:


> I think this is my favorite thread on TPU right now. Lots of good info, and nobody's getting all butthurt over anything.
> 
> Currently up and running with 3 x 2gb 1333, btw.  But I REALLY don't like the DIMM sockets on this board...


Not many x58 threads left alive out there. One on [H], and another on LTT that’s mostly server speak, this one still has OG enthusiasts


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 1, 2021)

Edwired said:


> You talking about the Sabertooth dimms. Is it x58 or the x79 I wonder



X58. Alignment is finicky, and they require too much insertion force.


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> It’s an interesting one, if set to auto it hits the value needed by the XMP profile, but manually can only set to 110.
> 
> The more I think about it pulling the cpu will likely  do the trick by clearing the memory controller if in some way if it’s holding some faulty data from the prime95 crash that caused it to fubar in buffer space. There’s no definitive info on this, but it kinda makes sense if you think about it. And if this the case, man that would swell and clearly up so many myths about this board that never went answered.
> 
> ...


That good to know sure keep us updated on the progress


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 1, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That good to know sure keep us updated on the progress


Hundo%


80-watt Hamster said:


> X58. Alignment is finicky, and they require too much insertion force.


My C1 slot, never have I used so much force LOL.


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> X58. Alignment is finicky, and they require too much insertion force.


Jeez it must be that tight to fit a ram in the slot. You sure the dimm slots isn't warped or looks pinched?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> My C1 slot, never have I used so much force LOL.



A1's the worst on mine. Sometimes it wiggles so badly I fear for the solder joints.



Edwired said:


> Jeez it must be that tight to fit a ram in the slot. You sure the dimm slots isn't warped or looks pinched?



I don't think so. They're single latch, so you've got to make DAMN sure modules are nested well on the fixed end.


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> A1's the worst on mine. Sometimes it wiggles so badly I fear for the solder joints.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. They're single latch, so you've got to make DAMN sure modules are nested well on the fixed end.


Yeah I noticed that on mine it wiggles on most of the dimms but I would either use compressed air can or use brake cleaner to really clean out any trapped dirts or sticky residues in the slot. As for the wiggle problem it to do with the tall plastic bit that houses the latch it where the ram slides into has gotten wide due to wear and tear or abuse which resulted the wiggle problem.The method I used to fix the issue is a small nose pliers and pitch the tall bit that facing the dimm slot just abit nothing too aggressive so it can close the gap to reduce the wiggle or fixed the wiggle issue all together


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 1, 2021)

AHAHAHA, Oh boy... So you won't believe this method to solve my problem 

Hope this makes sense. So a little history, every now and then my wife accidently presses the power button not knowing I have it in a sleep state to turn the PC on, this error's the PC and displays a black screen instead of actually waking up forcing me to hold the power button down to manually shut it down and cycle reboot till it posts. When it eventually posts it brings up the boot screen with "overclock failed" and I have to reload the OC profile to carry on as normal.

So I got thinking, removing the CPU like @Edwired suggested is kind of going to do the same thing, clearing the memory buffer and force me to reload the profile upon successful CPU install (not sure if clearing the CMOS is the same thing?) But anyways, forcing the overclock to fail and reload the profile did it for me and brought my DIMM's back to life and in full triple channel. The x58 platform really is like a classic car, sometimes you just need to thunk it good with a wrench and it'll do the trick. 

Hope this helps some people, these are the additional settings I run within CPU configuration under Advanced in the BIOS:
*Note I have the C-states/tech disabled which likely allowed this error to happen for me 
*C1E Support: Disabled*
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
Ordering: Modern
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel (R) HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
A20M: Disabled
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech: Disabled
*Intel (R) C-STATE Tech: Disabled*


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> AHAHAHA, Oh boy... So you won't believe this method to solve my problem
> 
> Hope this makes sense. So a little history, every now and then my wife accidently presses the power button not knowing I have it in a sleep state to turn the PC on, this error's the PC and displays a black screen instead of actually waking up forcing me to hold the power button down to manually shut it down and cycle reboot till it posts. When it eventually posts it brings up the boot screen with "overclock failed" and I have to reload the OC profile to carry on as normal.
> 
> ...


That great to hear SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd 
Try rebooting it a few times to see if the problem don't come back.
Make sure the power management is set to sleep for the power button instead shutdown


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 1, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That great to hear SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd
> Try rebooting it a few times to see if the problem don't come back.


7 reboots so far and no issue yet Loads my eco and gaming profile's steady, bumped the DRAM bus voltage to 1.6v like you said, just to be safe while I have control over it.


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> 7 reboots so far and no issue yet Loads my eco and gaming profile's steady, bumped the DRAM bus voltage to 1.6v like you said, just to be safe while I have control over it.


Awesome to hear glad you got it sorted


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I wish. I just keep rebooting til it's there and go on my merry way.


Bclk or RAM voltage issue?


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Not sure if this one’s for me, but if so my 3.8 is 19*200, what value do you suggest?


I would try 21 x 181 for your 3.8


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 1, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I would try 21 x 181 for your 3.8


What advantages come out of this config if you don't mind me asking - other than the high bclk causing dropped channels you mentioned earlier. If I recall from @Binge practical guide the higher the multiplier the more voltage you need for the ram 

Edit: for the 920 I believe the highest multiplier available is x20 (x21 if allowing turbo). I have TM disabled in the BIOS, would this cause any problem?


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bclk or RAM voltage issue?


1.7v and 160 bclk, so neither.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 1, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> What advantages come out of this config if you don't mind me asking - other than the high bclk causing dropped channels you mentioned earlier. If I recall from @Binge practical guide the higher the multiplier the more voltage you need for the ram
> 
> Edit: for the 920 I believe the highest multiplier available is x20 (x21 if allowing turbo). I have TM disabled in the BIOS, would this cause any problem?


My bad. I forgot you were on a 920.
In answer to your question though, some boards/CPU's just plain don't respond well to high bclk. 200 or better is usually an exceptional board. Voltage doesn't mean that much as long as you can keep it cool.
I was just giving you another avenue to try.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 1, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> My bad. I forgot you were on a 920.
> In answer to your question though, some boards/CPU's just plain don't respond well to high bclk. 200 or better is usually an exceptional board. Voltage doesn't mean that much as long as you can keep it cool.
> I was just giving you another avenue to try.


As I remember I believe I could push up to the 212 on Bclk with the 6core Xeon E5645 and OC that CPU up to the 4,2Ghz and that was the only way I could reach that "speed" as @E5645 didn't have good multiplier.....Mobo was Asus p6x58d premium.....


----------



## Edwired (May 1, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> As I remember I believe I could push up to the 212 on Bclk with the 6core Xeon E5645 and OC that CPU up to the 4,2Ghz and that was the only way I could reach that "speed" as @E5645 didn't have good multiplier.....Mobo was Asus p6x58d premium.....


Good explanation


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2021)

Toothless said:


> 1.7v and 160 bclk, so neither.


1.7v on RAM?!? That IMC must be roasting!


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1.7v on RAM?!? That IMC must be roasting!


Has some good cooling on there. I honestly had it there because of the last kit was just garbage, might be time to drop it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2021)

Toothless said:


> might be time to drop it.


Oh would I recommend that in a hurry! That is a dangerous amount of voltage for any 1156/1366 CPU IMC...


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh would I recommend that in a hurry! That is a dangerous amount of voltage for any 1156/1366 CPU IMC...


1.65v, my bad. Dropped ram clocks to 1280mhz and 2/2 booted with all ram. Something tells me the board in general doesn't like more than 1333mhz.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> 1.65v, my bad. Dropped ram clocks to 1280mhz and 2/2 booted with all ram. Something tells me the board in general doesn't like more than 1333mhz.


Are all the DIMMS identical or at least the same rank(1 or 2)? If so do you have all of the DIMM slots populated?


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are all the DIMMS identical or at least the same rank(1 or 2)? If so do you have all of the DIMM slots populated?


It's a mix of 4GB G.skill and 2GB corsair.

All banks populated. So far every boot is successful.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It's a mix of 4GB G.skill and 2GB corsair.
> 
> All banks populated. So far every boot is successful.


Are they evenly populated, IE 3x4gb+3x2gb on both CPU's? Do you have any issues when you take all of the 4gb DIMMs or all of the 2gb DIMMs out and just boot with one type?


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are they evenly populated, IE 3x4gb+3x2gb on both CPU's? Do you have any issues when you take all of the 4gb DIMMs or all of the 2gb DIMMs out and just boot with one type?


Yep and above 1333, yep.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Yep and above 1333, yep.


But with all of them installed, you only get 1280mhz? That is so weird. Have you considered buying all matching 2gb or 4gb DIMMS? IIRC, that SR2 should be able to do 1866 flawlessly.


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> But with all of them installed, you only get 1280mhz? That is so weird. Have you considered buying all matching 2gb or 4gb DIMMS? IIRC, that SR2 should be able to do 1866 flawlessly.


Tried with just the 6x4GB 1866 and still had issues. Figured to go with more at 1280.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Tried with just the 6x4GB 1866 and still had issues. Figured to go with more at 1280.


That is very strange. Perhaps it's an oddity with it being dual socket..


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is very strange. Perhaps it's an oddity with it being dual socket..


ES chips, dual socket, I don't know at this point.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> ES chips


Ah! There's the missing variable in this equation. Engineering samples, while generally stable for everyday use, do tend to have quirks like this. Perhaps the IMC's on them aren't quite perfected in that revision of the dies.


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah! There's the missing variable in this equation. Engineering samples, while generally stable for everyday use, do tend to have quirks like this. Perhaps the IMC's on them aren't quite perfected in that revision of the dies.


Which is fine. For a dualie 4ghz on both is not too bad.


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2021)

I agree.. I had a 970 before my X5690 ES.. the ES has some quirks. I thought it was just me.. pretty sure its nope. it liked certain bclk/uncore/cpu multis more than others. Its kind of a weird.. I had to use a calculator a lot lol.. I sort of got used to it but it made me second guess myself or other components. I would like to get a 980 or 990X for my R3F. If I were to get another Xeon.. it wouldn't be another ES unless she was a fine example, and it would be fully unlocked so I can run ram faster than 1K comfortably.. but you have to give up some uncore so I don't know.. I'll stress about it when I get one


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I agree.. I had a 970 before my X5690 ES.. the ES has some quirks. I thought it was just me.. pretty sure its nope. it liked certain bclk/uncore/cpu multis more than others. Its kind of a weird.. I had to use a calculator a lot lol.. I sort of got used to it but it made me second guess myself or other components. I would like to get a 980 or 990X for my R3F. If I were to get another Xeon.. it wouldn't be another ES unless she was a fine example, and it would be fully unlocked so I can run ram faster than 1K comfortably.. but you have to give up some uncore so I don't know.. I'll stress about it when I get one


My R3F loves the x5675 in there. I think I got a good chip minus the voltage requirement.


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2021)

You still having trouble with the dualie setup @Toothless. What is the actual problems you having wlth it. You know the huge voltages don't fix the issues in the first place. Along with engineering samples chips I usually avoid them at all costs otherwise you be digging a never ending hole


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> You still having trouble with the dualie setup @Toothless. What is the actual problems you having wlth it. You know the huge voltages don't fix the issues in the first place. Along with engineering samples chips I usually avoid them at all costs otherwise you be digging a never ending hole


There's always going to be trouble with it. It runs, it does what I need it to, and it's fine. It's just like an old truck.


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2021)

I see it might well be the cpu giving you the stick when you forcing it to do something that it don't like. Never mind the time you spend on it. It like an old saying if it isn't broke, don't fix it. But you have already poked it abit too much


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I see it might well be the cpu giving you the stick when you forcing it to do something that it don't like. Never mind the time you spend on it. It like an old saying if it isn't broke, don't fix it. But you have already poked it abit too much


It's technically never been fixed besides when I replaced the cpu jumpers. It's just my moodiest lover in the house, which is great news for my girlfriend.


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2021)

You better off spending time with the actual girlfriend and leave the computer alone otherwise one or the other is going to walk out the door without a note


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> You better off spending time with the actual girlfriend and leave the computer alone otherwise one or the other is going to walk out the door without a note


Uh, sure, whatever you say captain.

My hardware time is when we're not at home, at the same time. We have opposite schedules and yet we make it all work out. She plays her games when I'm working and vice-versa. Don't worry about how I spend my time.


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2021)

@Toothless the problem is right in front of you as you aren't reading or processing it correctly.......
.


----------



## biffzinker (May 2, 2021)

I wouldn’t keep pestering him about it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1.7v on RAM?!? That IMC must be roasting!


Actually ddr3  can handle silly amounts of voltage some people claim they OC they ram and push the voltage all the way up to the 2V and never have the problems....me personally I will try to stay bellow 1,75V but also in my experience with the X58&X79 when I have all slots occupied my ram is just asking for higher Voltage....


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Actually ddr3  can handle silly amounts of voltage some people claim they OC they ram and push the voltage all the way up to the 2V and never have the problems....me personally I will try to stay bellow 1,75V but also in my experience with the X58&X79 when I have all slots occupied my ram is just asking for higher Voltage....


That's probably why I forgot my ram voltage. The ECC stuff was moody the entire time I used it unless it sat at 1.7v.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> That's probably why I forgot my ram voltage. The ECC stuff was moody the entire time I used it unless it sat at 1.7v.


It should be safe on that V no worries also you can maybe crank up qpi V to make your ram more stable.....even if it stays at 1280Mhz that's still good enough speed considering that you have triple channel also if you must stay at that speed at least you can try to tighten your memory timings....


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> It should be safe on that V no worries also you can maybe crank up qpi V to make your ram more stable.....even if it stays at 1280Mhz that's still good enough speed considering that you have triple channel also if you must stay at that speed at least you can try to tighten your memory timings....


Most likely on the timings. I'm just tired of messing with it and started other project since then. Maybe one day I'll get back into that bios but for now, it's WCG here and there.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Most likely on the timings. I'm just tired of messing with it and started other project since then. Maybe one day I'll get back into that bios but for now, it's WCG here and there.


Well I been using my old 1333Mhz ram now for years and this is actually 3rd RIG with the same ram...I actually just adding more&more to cover my needs ATM I am using 34Gb(3x8,5x2)and its OC a bit and working on 1550Mhz with 9-9-9-30 timings....I reckon soon I will go for 1 more 8gb stick to have 40gb....as I tested I figure that 2 sticks of those 8 just can't handle 1866mhz when I OC so maybe I will switch those also in the future but honestly that's not high priority on my list as this RIG working just great as it is.......


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2021)

There's had to be a point where voltages needed to be monitored by digital multi meter (dmm) otherwise someone going to be banging their head against the wall not knowing what is really going through the ram and qpi


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2021)

QPI sags like a mofo on my Gigabyte UD5. Jeebus it was terrible for that. So dont be shy with the QPI guys. Even my R3F sagged when I first fired it up, it has an LN2 jumper to suck up the sag, and it has been enabled since day one. You wont hurt anything with 1.35-1.425 QPI. Populate all dimms needs a bit more juice yes.. 1.725 OK for 24/7.


----------



## Kissamies (May 2, 2021)

Just realized that my X3230 is G0 stepping so I guess I could try running it with lower voltage than the 1.36V it's currently running as it's only at 3.33GHz (10x333). With stock cooler (tho the old good thicc one) it's kinda hot after all..


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> QPI sags like a mofo on my Gigabyte UD5. Jeebus it was terrible for that. So dont be shy with the QPI guys. Even my R3F sagged when I first fired it up, it has an LN2 jumper to suck up the sag, and it has been enabled since day one. You wont hurt anything with 1.35-1.425 QPI. Populate all dimms needs a bit more juice yes.. 1.725 OK for 24/7.


I suppose the ln2 is abit risky as it usually overvolt at a high rate. As Asus p6x58d-e I have has three of them cpu, qpi dram, dram bus. All these jumpers set in 1-2 is disabled. Some days soon I'm going to take out the board and find the voltage output points and attach a pcb with wires to the output to really see exactly what going on with voltages. It isn't clear why voltage droop/overshoot is happening even with or without overvoltage enabled


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2021)

My board just has it on the QPI, disabled it was like my UD5 was, enabled it was a rock star  

Not really.. but it was a big difference iirc.

So I just left it like that.. I enabled it shortly after I powered the board up for the first time


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Actually ddr3  can handle silly amounts of voltage some people claim they OC they ram and push the voltage all the way up to the 2V and never have the problems....me personally I will try to stay bellow 1,75V but also in my experience with the X58&X79 when I have all slots occupied my ram is just asking for higher Voltage....


True. Not worried about the RAM itself, it's the IMC's that I worry about. Those early IMC's on the 1156/1366 platforms were sensitive to voltage in a way that could outright kill the CPU. 1.7v applied to the RAM is applied through the IMC and is a dangerous amount of voltage, even with very good cooling. These are my concerns. I would hate to see someone fry their CPU for such a reason...


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> My R3F loves the x5675 in there. I think I got a good chip minus the voltage requirement.


It's crazy to think 'if' these 1366 chips carried AVX instructions we could essentially have a system good till 2030. Talk about getting your money's worth, sadly developers are getting lazy and just assume everyone's got the latest. Bless the mess that was CP2077, but at least the developers patched and added our chips to play the game, not like death stranding and horizon 0 dawn.

Order placed for the x5675 btw! Ended up going through "amazon renewed" here in Canada for $50 pesos. Worst case it craps, it carries a 90 day warranty and Amazon customer service has been good even years later to refund me $ for things that failed. Yes, I got refunded for a toilet canister gasket LOL. Should be a sweet upgrade and keep up with my 1660s.



Mr.Scott said:


> My bad. I forgot you were on a 920.
> In answer to your question though, some boards/CPU's just plain don't respond well to high bclk. 200 or better is usually an exceptional board. Voltage doesn't mean that much as long as you can keep it cool.
> I was just giving you another avenue to try.


Tried out of curiosity btw yesterday your suggestion of 21x181, BSOD'd running P95 at the hour mark. Increasing the QPI/DRAM Core voltage from 1.36 to 1.38 allowed it to run stable for 3 hours till I went to bed. Comparing 19x200 and the 21x181 for 3.8GHz I think 19x200 is more efficient, plus it allows the the 1600 rated G.skill RAM I have to run at it's rated speeds.

Appreciate the suggestion brother


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> It's crazy to think 'if' these 1366 chips carried AVX instructions we could essentially have a system good till 2030. Talk about getting your money's worth, sadly developers are getting lazy and just assume everyone's got the latest. Bless the mess that was CP2077, but at least the developers patched and added our chips to play the game, not like death stranding and *horizon 0 dawn*.
> 
> Order placed for the x5675 btw! Ended up going through "amazon renewed" here in Canada for $50 pesos. Worst case it craps, it carries a 90 day warranty and Amazon customer service has been good even years later to refund me $ for things that failed. Yes, I got refunded for a toilet canister gasket LOL. Should be a sweet upgrade and keep up with my 1660s.
> 
> ...


Was gonna test that, but remembered I put the 1070 on my 3930k rig. I need more gpus I swear.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I need more gpus I swear.


Don't we all? GPU market really sucks...


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't we all? GPU market really sucks...


I'll take some 900 series cards if they weren't so overpriced.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Was gonna test that, but remembered I put the 1070 on my 3930k rig. I need more gpus I swear.


Oh man, I got my 1660s here on a prayer following a discord restocking thread. Not gouged thankfully, but still, ask anyone 2 year’s ago about a 1660s and you were a peasant among the master race, now who’s laughing.



Toothless said:


> I'll take some 900 series cards if they weren't so overpriced.


Still got my 970 with a modded BIOS for better TDP limits tucked away, a just in case contingency.


Edit:
For a P6T deluxe, what fan-size would ya'll recommend placing over the northbridge heatsink? I'm thinking 40-80mm range from noctua or something else quiet.

I plan to replace the TIM under the mobo heatsinks when my orders arrive, but I was looking at my temps on HWinfo and it doesn't specifically say 'northbridge'. Instead it says 'motherboard' (max 43 degrees) and 'auxiliary' (max 32 degrees). Looking at the setup, my waterblock cooler technically is blocking passive air cooling to the northbridge from my side 120mm case fan (remember I have a horizontal layout - silverstone Grandia GD07). Figured if I'm doing all this maintenance why not add some cooling there.


----------



## Toothless (May 3, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Oh man, I got my 1660s here on a prayer following a discord restocking thread. Not gouged thankfully, but still, ask anyone 2 year’s ago about a 1660s and you were a peasant among the master race, now who’s laughing.
> 
> 
> Still got my 970 with a modded BIOS for better TDP limits tucked away, a just in case contingency.
> ...


Just a ziptie and a little fan that can at least move air is good.


----------



## Edwired (May 3, 2021)

I had a fan above the cpu heatsink which had a broken fin and I knew I had another fan the same blade design somewhere so I ended up cutting it and plastic weld it together It actually worked better than I thought. Only downside is the balance issue which there's abit of a wobble vibrating throughout the case so all I have to do is shave the mended plastic part so it can be less wobble effect


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 3, 2021)

Was thinking similar above, anyone actually using 1 of these tiny fans?


----------



## Toothless (May 3, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Was thinking similar above, anyone actually using 1 of these tiny fans?


I've got a stupid small one. Makes a bit of noise but moves enough air to keep it cool. It's like, tiny.

Edit because double posting is bad.

I just remembered that I have two x5680's, that's in the troubling SR-2. I also have two x5675's in a Dell OEM and the R3F. What if, bare with me, I swapped them? That'll tell me if it's the memory controllers or the board with the poofing memory banks.

Oh and still losing banks at 1280mhz. Figured I could try this.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 3, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I've got a stupid small one. Makes a bit of noise but moves enough air to keep it cool. It's like, tiny.


Watching the youtube reviews of the 40mm, dare I say cute?? 

Narrowed it down to these available locally, the A4x20 on paper seems to have increased static pressure performance for high flow resistance (like heatsinks/readiators).


Noctua NF-A4x10 FLX
https://noctua.at/en/nf-a4x10-flx

Premium quiet fan, 40x40x10 mm, 12V, 3-pin Molex, 4500/3700 RPM, max. 17.9 dB(A), >150,000 h MTTF
Award-winning 40x10mm A-series fan with Flow Acceleration Channels and Advanced Acoustic Optimisation frame for superior quiet cooling performance
Ideal replacement for noisy or broken 12V 4cm fans in 3D printers, DVRs, NAS, switches, routers, other network and storage devices, etc.
3-pin 12V FLX version can be run 4500 or 3700 rpm using the supplied Low-Noise Adaptors to fine-tune the fan for maximum airflow or near-silent operation
Includes anti-vibration mounts, fan screws, Low-Noise Adaptor, extension cable and OmniJoin adaptor set for connecting the fan to proprietary fan headers

Noctua NF-A4x20 FLX
https://noctua.at/en/nf-a4x20-flx

Premium quiet fan, 40x40x20 mm, 12V, 3-pin Molex, 5000/4400/370 RPM, max. 14.9 dB(A), >150,000 h MTTF
Award-winning A-series design with Flow Acceleration Channels and Advanced Acoustic Optimisation frame for superior quiet cooling performance
40x20mm size ideal for 1U applications or replacing fans in network and storage equipment (routers, switches, NAS etc.) or other devices such as DVRs
3-pin FLX version provides 5000/4400/3700rpm speed settings via Low-Noise Adaptors to fine-tune the fan for maximum airflow or near-silent operation
Includes anti-vibration mounts, fan screws, extension cable and OmniJoin adaptor set for connecting the fan to proprietary fan headers



Toothless said:


> Edit because double posting is bad.
> 
> I just remembered that I have two x5680's, that's in the troubling SR-2. I also have two x5675's in a Dell OEM and the R3F. What if, bare with me, I swapped them? That'll tell me if it's the memory controllers or the board with the poofing memory banks.
> 
> Oh and still losing banks at 1280mhz. Figured I could try this.


Worth a shot, I never put much thought into things until giving items a clean since I'd be lazy to swap setups that work down the line. Cleaning justifies the effort


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Watching the youtube reviews of the 40mm, dare I say cute??
> 
> Narrowed it down to these available locally, the A4x20 on paper seems to have increased static pressure performance for high flow resistance (like heatsinks/readiators).
> 
> ...


It barely has any kind of dust or fur in there, so it would be purely a test of IMC and whatnot.


----------



## Edwired (May 4, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Watching the youtube reviews of the 40mm, dare I say cute??
> 
> Narrowed it down to these available locally, the A4x20 on paper seems to have increased static pressure performance for high flow resistance (like heatsinks/readiators).
> 
> ...


I used to have two that was in the ballpark of 40mm superglued them together and wired it together and put it on the heatsink of the asus p5q deluxe with double sided tape with abit of thin anti vibration pads. It works like a treat 

Just spotted this one has 13000rpm fan speed








						Supermicro 40MM 13000RPM 4-Pin Fan - Black | eBay
					

Supermicro 40MM 13000RPM 4-Pin Fan - Black | Computers/Tablets & Networking, Computer Components & Parts, Fans, Heatsinks & Cooling | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie


----------



## 1freedude (May 4, 2021)

Its official.  I have 5 Xeons now.  A x5650 in my x58 Sabertooth, and two each e5640 in two ProLiant rack servers.  X58 is running Linux Mint to power my AR (augmented reality) sandbox, and the servers are running Windows Server 2019 w/ desktop experience.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Its official.  I have 5 Xeons now.  A x5650 in my x58 Sabertooth, and two each e5640 in two ProLiant rack servers.  X58 is running Linux Mint to power my AR (augmented reality) sandbox, and the servers are running Windows Server 2019 w/ desktop experience.


HAHA! I have 7 in my home...nee ner...


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 4, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I used to have two that was in the ballpark of 40mm superglued them together and wired it together and put it on the heatsink of the asus p5q deluxe with double sided tape with abit of thin anti vibration pads. It works like a treat
> 
> Just spotted this one has 13000rpm fan speed
> 
> ...


saw that one locally available too, although the reviews paint a rosey picture similar to the dell tube-turbine. If my HTPC was shoved in an icebox in the basement sure, under the TV Noctua hundo% 


EDIT:
I was combing through old google posts and came across some thermal shots of my P6T Deluxe v2 under load, never thought any were out there! Notice how toasty some areas get not covered by any heat sinks and rely on passive cooling or just good airflow in a case:





They designed the P6Td v2 board with 16+2 phase power, the 2 power phases for the QPI/DRAM controller (IMC, Integrated Memory Controller) by the copper heatpipe nearest the rear I/O's look particularly hot. Based on reviews they can withstand 80+ temps, but given the age of these boards that's probably 1 too many heat cycles in it's life. I have a few extra tiny copper heat sinks and thermal pads from my GTX970 VRM mod I'll probably throw on there because why not, but @Toothless maybe it's something holding back on your board for the dead DIMM's?


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> saw that one locally available too, although the reviews paint a rosey picture similar to the dell tube-turbine. If my HTPC was shoved in an icebox in the basement sure, under the TV Noctua hundo%
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


It's worth a shot. I've got enough fans to try it and hopefully didn't toss the heatsinks that came with my Arctic gpu cooler.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 4, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It's worth a shot. I've got enough fans to try it and hopefully didn't toss the heatsinks that came with my Arctic gpu cooler.


If you have a spare card I'm sure one of the VRM heat sinks would make a great donor


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> If you have a spare card I'm sure one of the VRM heat sinks would make a great donor


Have one too. I actually have fans pushing air over the gpu and around that area. Picture is somewhere buried in here.


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2021)

Having one of those thermal cameras would totally scratch my OCD itch. That is awesome man. I want one..


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Having one of those thermal cameras would totally scratch my OCD itch. That is awesome man. I want one..


Noice!


freeagent said:


> Having one of those thermal cameras would totally scratch my OCD itch. That is awesome man. I want one..


Gift and a curse, seeing these thermal images has me re-thinking efficient placement of my 40mm noctua fan I just bought that was only meant for the north bridge. Who'd of thought there was sooo much heat going undistributed


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2021)

Hurricane level airflow through your case is a huge help!


----------



## Edwired (May 4, 2021)

It rarely the vrm overheating on the dram side as in the picture it clearly less compare to the vrm to the cpu side. What you marked in the pictures are coils it the black mosfet the one with 4 legs on one side and flat bit on the other side sitting next to the coils. It always them that throttles if it overheating


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 4, 2021)

Yup, that was intentional. The heat is especially high on the QPI/DRAM chokes which offer no cooling solution other than passive air and is exceeding 80 degrees (likely 100+). Just a theory to @Toothless' missing DIMM's which could be IMC issues caused by heat in the collective VRM area near the CPU, for my P6Td V2 this would be on my list of guesses.

Capacitor coils are exceptionally resilient up to 130 degrees, you likely won't get temps that high on them unless there's really poor airflow or hot pockets of trapped air. Chokes IMO are debatable. I did a similar heat sink mod for my GTX 970's VRAM and chokes, this helped bring my overall temps down from 87 to 62'ish for the VRM area running stable long session overclocks.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2021)

One of the reasons why I love X79/Sabertooth.....


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> One of the reasons why I love X79/Sabertooth.....


So, funny thing actually. A friend of mine upgraded his 2604 or whatever to a 1680v2 on his x79 Sabertooth, and right off the bat 4.5ghz on 1.38v. We had to tweak it because we both weren't ready for the 230w power pull and heat that came with it. 

Solid board it seems.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 4, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> One of the reasons why I love X79/Sabertooth.....


oooooooo that is lovely. Seriously beats this piss ugly growth for the P6T:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> oooooooo that is lovely. Seriously beats this piss ugly growth for the P6T:
> 
> 
> View attachment 199242


Well....yeah but that also serve the purpose.........BTW P6T was and still is SOLID board.......


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> oooooooo that is lovely. Seriously beats this piss ugly growth for the P6T:
> 
> 
> View attachment 199242


I need about six of those


----------



## pevac (May 8, 2021)

P6X58-E WS I7 980X 4,6GHZ

This has to wait, ordered a VGA adapter.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 8, 2021)

pevac said:


> P6X58-E WS I7 980X 4,6GHZ
> 
> This has to wait, ordered a VGA adapter.


Show us some numbers pls.!!!Do some Cinebench,Passmark,Geekbench,3DMark...etc....and post the results here.......


----------



## pevac (May 8, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Show us some numbers pls.!!!Do some Cinebench,Passmark,Geekbench,3DMark...etc....and post the results here.......


I don't do benchmarck,
but I'll do something with x79 ...









						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc
				





A friend of mine worked with my CPU
I currently do not have access to a computer due to the graphics card adapter ...
when I set it will be the result :


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2021)

Really bad picture time!





All dimm slots are full, and all 24GB shows up. 4.5ghz on 1.4v, seemingly stable. Been fun so far.




pevac said:


> P6X58-E WS I7 980X 4,6GHZ
> 
> This has to wait, ordered a VGA adapter.


Gonna stick a Xeon in there?


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 8, 2021)

Does owning a Poweredge R610 with 2x Xeon5680's count ?


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2021)

scoutingwraith said:


> Does owning a Poweredge R610 with 2x Xeon5680's count ?


If it's a Xeon, of course!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> If it's a Xeon, of course!



Time to take out the Blade server from the closet to take a picture lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2021)

scoutingwraith said:


> Does owning a Poweredge R610 with 2x Xeon5680's count ?


Yuppers! Own Xeon? In club! Welcome!


----------



## Edwired (May 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Really bad picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the fix to get all rams pop up???


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What was the fix to get all rams pop up???


Uh, none.


----------



## Edwired (May 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Uh, none.


What bios settings you currently using?


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2021)

Edwired said:


> What bios settings you currently using?


Iunno, probably 180x26 and something.


----------



## Edwired (May 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Iunno, probably 180x26 and something.


More details like voltages and timings


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2021)

Edwired said:


> More details like voltages and timings


Dude I've got no clue. I didn't go through this bios all the way since I wasn't having issues with anything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Dude I've got no clue. I didn't go through this bios all the way since I wasn't having issues with anything.


I've no idea govna!!


----------



## pevac (May 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> If it's a Xeon, of course!


I already had 4, they were all worse specimens than 980x. If I find ours a good specimen of course ... although I put it up for sale


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2021)

pevac said:


> I already had 4, they were all worse specimens than 980x.


I think the X5675 is a better CPU than the 980X for the following reasons: 1. It's a short jump in performance from the X5675 to the 980x(thanks to the Xeon's dual QPI's), 2. The X5675 runs MUCH cooler than the 980X because, 3. The X5675 runs at a lower TDP and operating amperage and finally, 4. The X5675 OC's much better because it is not running at it's bleeding edge of performance envelope.

Granted, these are just my opinions, but I feel there is merit to these perspectives.


----------



## pevac (May 9, 2021)

Intel Xeon X5670 @ 4949.97 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[f1u2kd] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-6BKTA78 (2021-04-08 15:18:35) - MB: Asus P6X58-E-WS - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Toothless (May 9, 2021)

pevac said:


> хттпс://валид.к86.фр/ф1у2кд


Forum runs on english everything, even links for inserting pictures my dude.


----------



## pevac (May 9, 2021)

Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prntscr.com
				











						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prntscr.com
				











						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prntscr.com
				











						Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4709.25 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[15y9ex] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-IJTR4SP (2017-07-08 16:44:49) - MB: Asus P6X58D-E - RAM: 6144 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				











						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc


----------



## Toothless (May 9, 2021)

Eyyy, that's about where I got my x5675 benched at. Good stuff.


----------



## pevac (May 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think the X5675 is a better CPU than the 980X for the following reasons: 1. It's a short jump in performance from the X5675 to the 980x(thanks to the Xeon's dual QPI's), 2. The X5675 runs MUCH cooler than the 980X because, 3. The X5675 runs at a lower TDP and operating amperage and finally, 4. The X5675 OC's much better because it is not running at it's bleeding edge of performance envelope.
> 
> Granted, these just my opinions, but I feel there is merit to these perspectives.


You're right, I had a 5675 and it was a good example. It consumes less electricity and heats up less so it worked at 4.7Hz 24/7 images above.
I'm on x79 now, to play overclocking a bit.

And this one is my favorite









						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc


----------



## Edwired (May 9, 2021)

pevac said:


> You're right, I had a 5675 and it was a good example. It consumes less electricity and heats up less so it worked at 4.7Hz 24/7 images above.
> I'm on x79 now, to play overclocking a bit.
> 
> And this one is my favorite
> ...


Jeez that 771 xeon you got goes that high in overclock. Nice.......


----------



## pevac (May 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Jeez that 771 xeon you got goes that high in overclock. Nice.......


... I changed a lot of xeons to get good copies

More expensive 1680v2, now the price is 200+ euros from where I can get them.
There is no one who wants an exchange for my 2 processors ... 3930k and 1650v2 ...


----------



## Edwired (May 10, 2021)

pevac said:


> ... I changed a lot of xeons to get good copies
> 
> More expensive 1680v2, now the price is 200+ euros from where I can get them.
> There is no one who wants an exchange for my 2 processors ... 3930k and 1650v2 ...


That because everyone is after mores cores/threads nowadays I think. I'm planning to keep my x5675 as long as I can


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That because everyone is after mores cores/threads nowadays I think.


Smart people know that there is a balance between number of cores vs speed of cores. I'm someone who looks for the middle ground in that balance leaning a bit toward core speed. To me, the 3930k and 1650v2 are still worth-while CPU's.


Edwired said:


> I'm planning to keep my x5675 as long as I can


I keep mine(2) as spares for the systems that have W3680's in them. I also have an X5680 as a spare also.


----------



## pevac (May 10, 2021)

Edwired said:


> That because everyone is after mores cores/threads nowadays I think. I'm planning to keep my x5675 as long as I can


I'm just thinking about max overclocking, nothing more.
Now that I can’t do anything because I broke my right arm, that’s my only hobby.
If I didn't like overclocking, I wouldn't need a stronger computer than Core2Duo.


----------



## Edwired (May 10, 2021)

pevac said:


> I'm just thinking about max overclocking, nothing more.
> Now that I can’t do anything because I broke my right arm, that’s my only hobby.
> If I didn't like overclocking, I wouldn't need a stronger computer than Core2Duo.


Ouch how you managed to break your right arm. I know the feeling


----------



## pevac (May 10, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Ouch how you managed to break your right arm. I know the feeling


Fell off a motorcycle, crushed the elbow of his right hand, 3 surgeries so far, elbow bones removed put metal.
In a month, another operation, broke my nerves, etc ...


----------



## Edwired (May 10, 2021)

pevac said:


> Fell off a motorcycle, crushed the elbow of his right hand, 3 surgeries so far, elbow bones removed put metal.
> In a month, another operation, broke my nerves, etc ...


Jeez that bad bud I hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## pevac (May 10, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Jeez that bad bud I hope you make a speedy recovery


Thanks

I am in negotiations to take rampage III + x5650.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Smart people know that there is a balance between number of cores vs speed of cores. I'm someone who looks for the middle ground in that balance leaning a bit toward core speed. To me, the 3930k and 1650v2 are still worth-while CPU's.
> 
> I keep mine(2) as spares for the systems that have W3680's in them. I also have an X5680 as a spare also.


Can I ask why you like the 3680's over the 5675's? Serious question.
I have 3680's that I haven't tried yet. Wondering if it's worth the change.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 11, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Can I ask why you like the 3680's over the 5675's?


Unlocked(ThrottleStop softOC) and higher default clocks. In a Dell T3500/T550/T7500 the W3680 was an option for some OCing. Otherwise, yeah the X5680's I had were solid. The X5675's were good too, but in those systems they had a performance limit...



Mr.Scott said:


> I have 3680's that I haven't tried yet. Wondering if it's worth the change.


It depends on what you want them to do for you. If you're going to use them in a dual board, then you'll be happy with the performance boost. But if you're going to put them in a board that offers bios controlled overclocking, you'd be better off with the X5675's.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 11, 2021)

I understand now. Type of board you're using is limiting. Different application for me. I'm using full on enthusiast overclocking boards.


----------



## Edwired (May 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Unlocked(ThrottleStop softOC) and higher default clocks. In a Dell T3500/T550/T7500 the W3680 was an option for some OCing. Otherwise, yeah the X5680's I had were solid. The X5675's were good too, but in those systems they had a performance limit...


Who the guy in the picture looks creepy


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 11, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I understand now. Type of board you're using is limiting. Different application for me. I'm using full on enthusiast overclocking boards.


See above edit..



Edwired said:


> Who the guy in the picture looks creepy


You mean my Avatar? Are you kidding? That is Hollywood's man of gold, Mr. Jeff Goldblum! One of my very favorite actors. He is a fun guy to watch!


----------



## Edwired (May 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> See above edit..
> 
> 
> You mean my Avatar? Are you kidding? That is Hollywood's man of gold, Mr. Jeff Goldblum! One of my very favorite actors. He is a fun guy to watch!


He reminds me of the joker of the cartoon Batman


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 11, 2021)

pevac said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am in negotiations to take rampage III + x5650.


Oh you lucky soul! I keep getting the same boards popping up on marketplace.

There was a ftw3 that briefly appeared, but was gone before I finished replying... sad days. @lexluthermiester hand me my melt stick was a great scenE LOL.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You mean my Avatar? Are you kidding? That is Hollywood's man of gold, Mr. Jeff Goldblum! One of my very favorite actors. He is a fun guy to watch!


Think that'll be on the tour?


----------



## Biolante (May 12, 2021)

most powerful Penryn, Dunnington X7460
and a Sun Fire X4450 with 128GiB FB-Dimm.









you can overclock also 








						biolante`s Cinebench - R15 score: 1911 cb with a Xeon MP X7460
					

The 4x Xeon MP X7460 @ 3112MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R15 benchmark. biolanteranks #113 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Toothless (May 12, 2021)

An overclocked 4p. I can only get so moist.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> An overclocked 4p. I can only get so moist.


TMI mate, way TMI...


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 12, 2021)

Bless, finally received the shipped notice from amazon for the x5675! Arriving Friday from mainland chin'ois.


----------



## Toothless (May 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> TMI mate, way TMI...


Are you saying that an overclocked 4P isn't as good as some certain pleasures, like chocolate from the freezer? It's simply amazing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Are you saying that an overclocked 4P isn't as good as some certain pleasures, like chocolate from the freezer? It's simply amazing.


It's certainly something very cool. But "moist"? Nah mate. Not even close... 

But hey, who am I to judge, right?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 13, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Are you saying that an overclocked 4P isn't as good as some certain pleasures, like chocolate from the freezer? It's simply amazing.



Ever tried refrigerated Peanut Butter M&M's?  Delightful.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 13, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Ever tried refrigerated Peanut Butter M&M's?  Delightful.


Do you one better if you have Ruffles, sour cream and onion ruffles chips in the freezer - life changing


----------



## Toothless (May 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's certainly something very cool. But "moist"? Nah mate. Not even close...
> 
> But hey, who am I to judge, right?


It's almost as good as when I first opened that SR-2 box.



80-watt Hamster said:


> Ever tried refrigerated Peanut Butter M&M's?  Delightful.


Adding that to the list of to-do for the week.


----------



## Biolante (May 13, 2021)

without increasing the voltage I managed to get 3351.53MHz with one CPU installed.








						Intel Xeon X7460 @ 3351.53 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[688neh] Validated Dump by biolante (2019-12-29 22:42:58) - MB: SUPERMICRO X7QC3 - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				



to go higher a bsel mod is required. I hope that works. Should scale very well with voltage, similar to Wolfdale. But at some point Ram will drop out :<


----------



## Edwired (May 13, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Do you one better if you have Ruffles, sour cream and onion ruffles chips in the freezer - life changing


You ever try fried battered mar bar. It heavenly tasty


----------



## dorsetknob (May 13, 2021)

Edwired said:


> You ever try fried battered mar bar. It heavenly tasty


Even nicer is Deep fried battered Arctic Roll   

Should come with a health warning


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 13, 2021)

Edwired said:


> You ever try fried battered mar bar. It heavenly tasty


Every chance there's a fair pre-pandemic


----------



## Edwired (May 13, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Even nicer is Deep fried battered Arctic Roll
> 
> Should come with a health warning


No wonder the toilet rolls crisis happened


----------



## SirPerfluous (May 13, 2021)

I'm having a hard time exerting enough self control to avoid buying an x58 mobo and x56XX chip to play with for a bit.
I found a decent deal on a rampage II extreme, but I have no use for it other than just tinkering. But it really sounds like fun to oc on this platform, and the good parts are only gonna get harder to find and more expensive..

I guess I'm just asking for someone to talk me into it, so I don't feel so bad for buying something I don't need at all.

Also, what do you think of the rampage II extreme? looks like a good vrm from what I can find. 
And whats the best 6 core chip for overclocking on 1366? I can get an X or w-690 chip for ~70 but is it actually worth it over a lower bin? I'll end up lapping it and cooling it with my lapped dark rock pro most likely, would I run into thermal limits with that using these chips?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 13, 2021)

SirPerfluous said:


> I'm having a hard time exerting enough self control to avoid buying an x58 mobo and x56XX chip to play with for a bit.
> I found a decent deal on a rampage II extreme, but I have no use for it other than just tinkering. But it really sounds like fun to oc on this platform, and the good parts are only gonna get harder to find and more expensive..
> 
> I guess I'm just asking for someone to talk me into it, so I don't feel so bad for buying something I don't need at all.
> ...



The nice thing about Nehalem/Westmere is that the 6-core parts are still very usable, even as a daily driver.  You can pass it on or set it up for crunching when you're done with it.  I landed on X5670, because the MHz/$ ratio skews unfavorably after that (more space between lines = better deal).  It kind of comes down to whether you want to chase the highest clock possible, or to see how far past stock you can take a given chip.  If the former, then your odds are better on *690, but for the latter, the cheapest chip you can find is the way to go.  In either case, it's not called the silicon lottery for nothing.  Incidentally, one of my 5670s hits 4.3 without much effort.

TL;DR: Do it.  But if you're looking to keep cost down, you'll have just as good a time (IMO) on a chip 1/4 the cost.


----------



## Edwired (May 13, 2021)

SirPerfluous said:


> I'm having a hard time exerting enough self control to avoid buying an x58 mobo and x56XX chip to play with for a bit.
> I found a decent deal on a rampage II extreme, but I have no use for it other than just tinkering. But it really sounds like fun to oc on this platform, and the good parts are only gonna get harder to find and more expensive..
> 
> I guess I'm just asking for someone to talk me into it, so I don't feel so bad for buying something I don't need at all.
> ...


I don't think you would hit the thermal limit that quick on the chip as long it cooled by the heatsink you got you should have no problem overclocking the chip 

Is it the x5690 you mentioned


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2021)

Biolante said:


> without increasing the voltage I managed to get 3351.53MHz with one CPU installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's impressive! What do you do with that setup?


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 14, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Incidentally, one of my 5670s hits 4.3 without much effort.


I have a 5660 at 4.3. Pretty easy.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 14, 2021)

SirPerfluous said:


> I'm having a hard time exerting enough self control to avoid buying an x58 mobo and x56XX chip to play with for a bit.
> I found a decent deal on a rampage II extreme, but I have no use for it other than just tinkering. But it really sounds like fun to oc on this platform, and the good parts are only gonna get harder to find and more expensive..
> 
> I guess I'm just asking for someone to talk me into it, so I don't feel so bad for buying something I don't need at all.
> ...


I'd say go for it if the budget allows. Most of us have the existing platform already and have spent minimal $ over the years milking every ounce of life out of it. To dive in brand new, you'd be doing it solely as a hobby. For similar $ you can build more energy efficient builds.

I do love X58 and wouldn't hesitate to buy another build if the deal presented itself. Although I'd personally fish for either of these 3 boards if I were currently in your shoes for solid overclocking. The rampage II isn't bad, but if you're buying classic parts you might as well splurge for the best 
*-ASUS P6X58D-E** 
-**ASUS Rampage III gene / formula / extreme / black (good luck)*
*-**EVGA x58 FTW3 / Classified*


----------



## SirPerfluous (May 14, 2021)

Thanks for the input, I still haven't made up my mind .. It's either this or a new 3d printer and I still don't know what I'll enjoy more
I ran a phenom ii b97 and a couple FX chips hard for years before my ryzen upgrades. Was a total joy to tinker with, and I really pushed everything as hard as it could go. 
But I've always wanted a 1366 setup, They were just so damned expensive. Now I have some fun money to burn, and I keep thinking of my old dream intel builds.
Other side of the fence always seemed so much better around then. 


SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Most of us have the existing platform already and have spent minimal $ over the years milking every ounce of life out of it. To dive in brand new, you'd be doing it solely as a hobby. For similar $ you can build more energy efficient builds.



I wish I had the money to buy into it years ago, It would've been still solid today, and maybe have saved me some money long term.
It would 100% be just for hobby, I have no practical use for it, aside from maybe adopting it as my daily and mining xmr with my 3700x
But I would lose a lot of current gen goodies for that



80-watt Hamster said:


> It kind of comes down to whether you want to chase the highest clock possible, or to see how far past stock you can take a given chip. If the former, then your odds are better on *690, but for the latter, the cheapest chip you can find is the way to go.


That's kind of what I figured. I'm looking for the highest I can get, The most performance possible I can squeeze out of this platform. however..
I have read some conflicting information, with some claiming that the 80 and 90 chips aren't really binned any different, and the increase in frequency is met by an increase in voltage and tdp
Likely will snag a 90 just to have the best odds, but still wonder how much more frequency I would be getting compared to a cheaper one. 
Shit maybe I just get both and find out, they're cheap enough now.

Found a couple p6x58d-e's on ebay for an _okay_ price, close pulling the trigger and bringing my ddr3 out again for some more abuse.
It's still tough to do because I don't need it at all, and I suspect it will ultimately just become another closet decoration. 
And I know its just up to me whether I think paying for it is worth the enjoyment I get from fiddling with it. 
Maybe I'll get drunk or tired enough tonight to buy it without thinking so hard.

a new delta printer would be fun too though..  
Agonizing first world problems


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2021)

SirPerfluous said:


> Thanks for the input, I still haven't made up my mind .. It's either this or a new 3d printer and I still don't know what I'll enjoy more
> I ran a phenom ii b97 and a couple FX chips hard for years before my ryzen upgrades. Was a total joy to tinker with, and I really pushed everything as hard as it could go.
> But I've always wanted a 1366 setup, They were just so damned expensive. Now I have some fun money to burn, and I keep thinking of my old dream intel builds.
> Other side of the fence always seemed so much better around then.
> ...


I've got four x58-ish rigs. Every single one has been a love-hate relationship besides the R3F one, which has been a blast to overclock. It's certainly worth getting one and playing with it, seeing how it matches to current standards and hardware. Get yourself a nice x58 overclocking board, a good cooler, and a x5670/x5675.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 14, 2021)

It’s going down, Xeon’s here! Last min changing of paste’s and pads before slamming that MF in. MX-4 on the mobo, and kryonaut on the Xeon. Saying goodbye to the 920 is like Andy saying bye to his toys when he goes to college, that’ll do, that’ll do...


----------



## Biolante (May 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's impressive! What do you do with that setup?


my plan is to watercool the CPUs on Supermicro X7QC3 and use it as desktop and maybe gaming rig


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> It’s going down, Xeon’s here! Last min changing of paste’s and pads before slamming that MF in. MX-4 on the mobo, and kryonaut on the Xeon. Saying goodbye to the 920 is like Andy saying bye to his toys when he goes to college, that’ll do, that’ll do...
> 
> View attachment 200312


Someone is going to have fun!


Biolante said:


> my plan is to watercool the CPUs on Supermicro X7QC3 and use it as desktop and maybe gaming rig


Impressive!


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Bleh, not sure what to do here but can't get the PC to post.

Triple checked everything is connected and made sure the CPU is seated correctly, prior to installing the x5675 I can confirm there's no bent socket pins or any visual damage there. I did change the coin battery to a new, is it possible I need to reset the CMOS?

> It shouldn't be an issue with G.Skill RAM I have, I've read reviews of people using it with x56xx setups. Have 12gb of these:








						G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				



> There is no 'master list' of supported motherboards or officially on ASUS' website, but I have read several threads of successful setups running x56xx on a P6Td V2 using the latest BIOS v. 1202 (I have this).

EDIT:
-I cleared the CMOS using the jumper regularly, nothing
-I  removed the coin battery AND cleared the CMOS using the jumper, nothing
-Motherboard and CPU power cables are properly seated and not touching any heatsinks or other components
-prior to x5675 install
-waterblock tightened to 'finger tight', so no excessive pressure
-removed RAM and reseated (all 12 gb), no go
-removed RAM and installed individually with each stick into it's optimal config, no go



,


----------



## dorsetknob (May 16, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I did change the coin battery, is it possible I need to reset the CMOS?


Removing that battery and inserting new one will have reset CMOS to its Default settings so yes 
boot to bios and go thru settings.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Going to be editing the post above (#7,190) with what I've done short of reseating the CPU or putting back my 920 to check if it posts.



dorsetknob said:


> Removing that battery and inserting new one will have reset CMOS to its Default settings so yes
> boot to bios and go thru settings.


So that's the issue, it's not posting. I thought it was the GPU at first and reseated it, nothing.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Not posting make sure the heatsink isn't overtighen this would play a factor in the issue


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Not posting make sure the heatsink isn't overtighen this would play a factor in the issue


tried removing tension, and screwing down to finger tight only. no dice.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> tried removing tension, and screwing down to finger tight only. no dice.


Try using 1 ram stick and see if it post as I'm guessing the xmp is making havoc in the asus p6t v2. Put in the 920 then set all the timing to manual based on the ram stick then disable xmp then check if the uncore and qpi link are in auto as if the board is trying to slap the x5675 in the face with a higher uncore/qpi link as this is what I am thinking. Make sure the multi is set to auto and check if the vt-d is disabled


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Try using 1 ram stick and see if it post as I'm guessing the xmp is making havoc in the asus p6t v2. Put in the 920 then set all the timing to manual based on the ram stick then disable xmp then check if the uncore and qpi link are in auto as if the board is trying to slap the x5675 in the face with a higher uncore/qpi link as this is what I am thinking. Make sure the multi is set to auto and check if the vt-d is disabled


Edited my post higher up as you replied, tried each stick individually in each optimal config population as the manual suggests, no dice.

I'm hopeful resetting the CMOS put things back to default and it's not booting up XMP. But before installing the x5675 I ran the BIOS one last time with the 920 and changed the DRAM settings to MANUAL instead of XMP as a precaution on all profiles saved.

Looks like I'll be popping the 920 back in unless anyone has any other suggestions.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 16, 2021)

Put back your old CPU and see if that works maybe you get "broken" Xeon....also check your pins on the mobo....


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Check the Xeon chip if it has missing caps. If no it most likely you got a dud or broken chip.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 16, 2021)

No official support for Xeon's on that board at all. It's pot luck if you get them to work.
You can however, crossflash the P6T WS Pro bios to that board and have bios support and more control.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

I think Mr Scott might be onto something there


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I think Mr Scott might be onto something there


Nah........old man just talks to hear himself talk. Don't really know anything.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Well I say it old age syndrome . As far as I know p6t v2 does support Xeon only spotted a few running x5650/x5670/x5680 based on the search


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Put back your old CPU and see if that works maybe you get "broken" Xeon....also check your pins on the mobo....


LIkely what i'll be doing next, even moving the GPU to different PCI-e slots didn't help.


Edwired said:


> Check the Xeon chip if it has missing caps. If no it most likely you got a dud or broken chip.


Will do, and If that's the case, hundo% I'll be reaching out to Amazon for a refund.


Mr.Scott said:


> No official support for Xeon's on that board at all. It's pot luck if you get them to work.
> You can however, crossflash the P6T WS Pro bios to that board and have bios support and more control.


Most of the consumer Asus boards from this era  have no 'official' support and the threads I've read for the P6Td V2 nobody really says if they've actually got it working on the 1202 bios and the x5675 - so I assume it's all stock.

I have seen the cross flash with the WS bios you mention, as well as P6x. Got both downloaded, but I don't want to lose some functionalities if I can. That's a whole animal I want to avoid. But if it means it's the only way so be it.


Edwired said:


> Well I say it old age syndrome . As far as I know p6t v2 does support Xeon only spotted a few running *x5650/x5670*/x5680 based on the search


Same, assuming you've seen the same threads over on [h], overclockers (UK), and even here. Oddly it's always the ones I bolded that have best success, and then the x5675 get.... hazy.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 16, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> LIkely what i'll be doing next, even moving the GPU to different PCI-e slots didn't help.
> 
> Will do, and If that's the case, hundo% I'll be reaching out to Amazon for a refund.
> 
> ...



Are you in the States?  I could loan you the 5670 in my Aurora R1.  It didn't want to POST either, at first.  It eventually came around after a bunch of moving and reseating of cards and modules, but I can't actually say what cured it.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> LIkely what i'll be doing next, even moving the GPU to different PCI-e slots didn't help.
> 
> Will do, and If that's the case, hundo% I'll be reaching out to Amazon for a refund.
> 
> ...


Not that site I checked others seems to be the point. My guts feelings tells me that the board you got might be missing the required microcodes to run the xeon x5675


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 16, 2021)

Those are old boards and pins on X58 socket are known to be sometimes tricky........reseat the CPU,check the pins...if that not working put back I7 920 and see if everything working fine with your old CPU......


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

My x5675 and the socket, all looks good here. Popping the 920 in to see what’s up.










80-watt Hamster said:


> Are you in the States?  I could loan you the 5670 in my Aurora R1.  It didn't want to POST either, at first.  It eventually came around after a bunch of moving and reseating of cards and modules, but I can't actually say what cured it.


I hear ya, 5670/80 are most common posted, in Canada so that’ll be a chore lol.


Edwired said:


> Not that site I checked others seems to be the point. My guts feelings tells me that the board you got might be missing the required microcodes to run the xeon x5675


Hopefully not, the day is young!


Zyll Goliath said:


> Those are old boards and pins on X58 socket are known to be sometimes tricky........reseat the CPU,check the pins...if that not working put back I7 920 and see if everything working fine with your old CPU......


yup, after getting my phantom dimm’s back the x58 is proving itself to be a tantrum child.




Well, heart attack alleviated thinking I bricked the mobo after giving it a deep clean... didn’t want to say anything for fear of jinxing things, you know like turning the key on a vintage Lamborghini Miura. After installing the 920 it posts.

I’m going to force the memory to start at 1333 as I’ve read some odd posts linking 1600+ and the x5675 misbehaves. Will see!


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

I had a look at the microcodes it shows it has differences in the in update revisions. Could be the reason why it won't post on your board but posts fine on mine

I don't see the harm of taking the microcode from the p6x58d-e and injecting it to the p6t deluxe v2 bios


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 16, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> My x5675 and the socket, all looks good here. Popping the 920 in to see what’s up.
> View attachment 200545
> View attachment 200546
> 
> ...


Well at least now you know that you didn't bricked the mobo.......that's a relief....reseat the Xeon again also clean it first with the some good cloth&alcohol.....also maybe you can try some other bios vers.....


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> View attachment 200548
> 
> I had a look at the microcodes it shows it has differences in the in update revisions. Could be the reason why it won't post on your board but posts fine on mine
> 
> I don't see the harm of taking the microcode from the p6x58d-e and injecting it to the p6t deluxe v2 bios


I kinda understand what you mean, but I’m not going to lie it’s very foreign to me. I went briefly down the rabbit hole on the meltdown/spectre thread with micro codes but never got the balls to ask for a custom BIOS.

I’m gonna pop the x5675 again and see if it posts with the XMP fully disabled like you said, and running 1333 speeds. But if that doesn’t work I’ll take a custom BIOS if you’re offering 




Zyll Goliath said:


> Well at least now you know that you didn't bricked the mobo.......that's a relief....reseat the Xeon again also clean it first with the some good cloth&alcohol.....also maybe you can try some other bios vers.....


praise be... the p6x bios seems to be the favourite so I don’t loose my 3rd pci-e lane (need it for my dedicated sound card, Asus 1660s super thiccboi hogging the 2nd lane), but I do loose express gate which I don’t care for anyways.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Right I just extracted the microcodes from the p6x58d-e bios and injected to the p6t deluxe v2 bios all the stuff is the same but with updated microcodes I will send you the file by pm but flash the bios with the 920 first before x5675

Just sent you the bios via pm


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> reseat the Xeon again also clean it first with the some good cloth&alcohol


UPDATE:
-cleaned again with 99iso and reseated with another application of kryonaut
-set DRAM to manual AND 1333 speed

No post. Popped in the 920 at the same settings, posts fine.



Edwired said:


> Right I just extracted the microcodes from the p6x58d-e bios and injected to the p6t deluxe v2 bios all the stuff is the same but with updated microcodes I will send you the file by pm but flash the bios with the 920 first before x5675
> 
> Just sent you the bios via pm


Thank you! Curious open question as it may be daft. Updating the BIOS to this custom one (p6x microcode onto a P6Td V2 ver. 1202 BIOS), will everything boot fine when I plug things back a.k.a loading windows fine?


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Should work fine as it only the microcode that looks at the cpu then tells the motherboard to run it once the handshake is done

As I double checked between the two boards they support the same list from asus site


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 16, 2021)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> UPDATE:
> -cleaned again with 99iso and reseated with another application of kryonaut
> -set DRAM to manual AND 1333 speed
> 
> ...


Hmmm...not sure they are not exactly the same boards....tho' he just add those microcodes but still f you don't have dual bios on your mobo be extra careful at least check the net for other people experience on that topic......


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmmm...not sure they are not exactly the same boards....if you don't have dual bios on your mobo be extra careful at least check the net for other people experience on that topic......


As it only rewriting the microcodes not changing the structures of the entire bios like in crossflashing it risky enough


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> As it only rewriting the microcodes not changing the structures of the entire bios like in crossflashing it risky enough


Yeah yeah...I know it should be OK but still....


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah yeah...I know it should be OK but still....


As I can tell that the 06C2 is the one that is related to the xeon x5675 cpuid because the p6t deluxe v2 stated it behind 6 months due to the microcode date


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Should work fine as it only the microcode that looks at the cpu then tells the motherboard to run it once the handshake is done
> 
> As I double checked between the two boards they support the same list from asus site
> View attachment 200550


Awesome, that's really good peace of mind. Begs the question why they never bother with an update for newer processors... I mean in theory the p6x isn't far off in construction, slightly better components and end of x58 lifecycle board sure, but classic asus dropping support when sales or manufacturing stops.



Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmmm...not sure they are not exactly the same boards....tho' he just add those microcodes but still f you don't have dual bios on your mobo be extra careful at least check the net for other people experience on that topic......


uncharted waters here, I only have the spectre/meltdown threads on here and overclockers as my life preserver to relate. Test pig is real. worst case I flash back to an OEM 1202 and we're back to square 1 before I venture of to crossflashing territory. Hopine @Edwired has the silver bullet!


Edwired said:


> As I can tell that the 06C2 is the one that is related to the xeon x5675 cpuid because the p6t deluxe v2 stated it behind 6 months due to the microcode date


And this makes sense, the countless threads I've read on my mobo, all praise stops at 5670 with "oh yeah just popped this bad boy in and boots no problem, best $$ spent" etc., 5675 however becomes.... creative.


----------



## freeagent (May 16, 2021)

Do any of you guys have i7s? I don’t recall dropping channels or having any issues with them. I had a 965XE ES and a 970. Both had no problems with ram that I can remember. I haven’t fired mine up for awhile now, but last time she ran I just put in old bios on it and like 90% of my problems went away.. she was running 2x4 and the rest filled with 2gb sticks, like 3 different sets lol.. that used to be unthinkable..


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 16, 2021)

I have I7's. Only board that ever gives me dropped channels is the SR-2. All my other X58's never do that.


----------



## Edwired (May 16, 2021)

I don't have any of the i7 here at all. I'm guessing the memory channel dropping is usually cpu to socket connections issue or overclocking the qpi link/uncore related issues

Spotted this


			https://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/P6T_Deluxe_V2.html
		

One guy went from 920 to x5675 on the exact same board and reported working


----------



## Toothless (May 16, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I have I7's. Only board that ever gives me dropped channels is the SR-2. All my other X58's never do that.


Are we, dropped dimm buddies? I'll grab the cake to celebrate.

My R3F did drop on the first day with 6 dimms, but a reseat fixed that.


----------



## freeagent (May 16, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I have I7's. Only board that ever gives me dropped channels is the SR-2. All my other X58's never do that.


Interesting.. When I had i7s I was running a UD5 up until I got my x5690, then I switched to R3F. the only problem I had with the UD5 was pretty bad droop with the hexacore.. Other than that it was a fantastic board. It still runs today with a 960 at my buddies place. He's got my sweet Adatas too.. forgot about those.

Thank you sir.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 17, 2021)

Custom BIOS FYI loads fine, the xeon still doesn't post, but the 920 boots just fine. The journey continues... 

Open question, anyone who crossflashed, did you have to reinstall windows or have a handicapped system as a result? Weighing options whether to press on as this is the family dedicated media PC, can't say they'd be too happy if I took that away LOL


----------



## Edwired (May 17, 2021)

There's got to be a setting the bios conflicting the issue as I know a few in my head something about setting manually/enabled/disabled is mutli, c1e, timings, vt-d, bumping vcore/qpi voltages, c-states but that as far as I know


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 17, 2021)

Edwired said:


> There's got to be a setting the bios conflicting the issue as I know a few in my head something about setting manually/enabled/disabled is mutli, c1e, timings, vt-d, bumping vcore/qpi voltages, c-states but that as far as I know


I thought similar, I set everything to default and deleted my OC profiles for the 920 just in case, basically everything auto or a mix of enabled. The majority of things in my OC profiles were disabled to run strong and lean. Still no post, then downclocked the RAM again to 1333, nada.

I want to give this CPU the benefit of the doubt before I say it's dead, pray. FWIW these are the CPU config settings I loaded initially (from my OC profile), and then set to system defaults (all enabled across the board now):

C1E Support: Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
Ordering: Modern
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel (R) HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
A20M: Disabled
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech: Disabled
Intel (R) C-STATE Tech: Disabled

-----

EDIT
Well bless amazon for refunding and letting me keep the CPU, now I hunt for an x5670/50, going to cut my losses on the crossflashing. I feel this x5675 works on the right board. Sucks none of you guys are up here in the North with me, would gladly swap versus rolling the dice online.


----------



## Biolante (May 17, 2021)

you can use up to 40c/80t


----------



## Toothless (May 18, 2021)

Biolante said:


> you can use up to 40c/80t


What model is that board?


----------



## Biolante (May 18, 2021)

A Supermicro X8QB6


----------



## Biolante (May 19, 2021)

Tulsa Xeon 7140M heavy hitter in a Proliant ML570 g4


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2021)

Biolante said:


> Tulsa Xeon 7140M heavy hitter in a Proliant ML570 g4


That Cinebench performance is not to shabby given the age of that system. 36GB of RAM though? Is that 9GB per CPU? Or is it all unified?


----------



## Biolante (May 19, 2021)

its unified, but there were some compatibility issues because not all memories are identical. I had to figure out what population works at all. its a bit complicated 
the IPC isn't great, that was all Netburst had to offer. A short time after release the system was already obsolete.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 19, 2021)

Biolante said:


> its unified, but there were some compatibility issues because not all memories are identical. I had to figure out what population works at all. its a bit complicated
> the IPC isn't great, that was all Netburst had to offer. A short time after release the system was already obsolete.


+ I believe that those are very power-hungry right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2021)

Biolante said:


> IPC isn't great, that was all Netburst had to offer. A short time after release the system was already obsolete.


True, but still, for netburst that performance isn't bad. It's actually a little impressive.



Zyll Goliath said:


> + I believe that those are very power-hungry right?


Oh yes. NetBurst was very power hungry.


----------



## Edwired (May 19, 2021)

*Netburst* architecture was designed to get *very* large clock rates at the expensive of heat — and performance. ... One of the major reasons that *Netburst* was *so terrible* was branch prediction


----------



## Biolante (May 19, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> + I believe that those are very power-hungry right?


rightfully so. had my electricity meter on it but can't remember the exact numbers, found it reasonable efficient if you compare it with a single cpu Netburst system


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2021)

Edwired said:


> *Netburst* architecture was designed to get *very* large clock rates at the expensive of heat — and performance. ... One of the major reasons that *Netburst* was *so terrible* was branch prediction


To be fair, the Netburst design was an answer to a problem for the time. It was actually a brilliant design if you look at how it worked in detail. While it was an excellent solution for some compute tasks, it just turned out to be the wrong solution for many others. Intel tried to predict the direction software development was going to go and built an architecture aimed in that direction. Thing went a different direction and by then Intel was already invested. Thus came the Core architecture and the very serious leap forward it provided. Intel took a chance and learned from that misprediction.


----------



## Edwired (May 19, 2021)

Check this out for a cooling solution





						To cool datacenter servers, Microsoft turns to boiling liquid
					

Microsoft is installing new liquid immersion cooling infrastructure at a datacenter in Washington, which saves water and lowers energy costs.




					news.microsoft.com


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 19, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Check this out for a cooling solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boiling liquid is also essentially how heatpipes and general refrigeration work.


----------



## Edwired (May 23, 2021)

Being playing with the setup lately as I'm dropping the voltages bit by bit at the minute vcore 1.264v (bios 1.27500v) QPI/DRAM Core Volt 1.26250v. As I trying to get the lowest voltage while keeping the 4.25ghz. As I'm using the daily usage to stress out the system like pcsx2 in software mode and encoding videos


----------



## pevac (May 25, 2021)

He played a little ...


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2021)

Damn that cool to see


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2021)

pevac said:


> He played a little ...


That's Nice is it 24/7 stable on that speed?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2021)

pevac said:


> He played a little ...


Holy voltage Batman!! 5ghz though!


Zyll Goliath said:


> That's Nice is it 24/7 stable on that speed?


I'd be surprised if it was. That CPU would not last long on voltage that high...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Holy voltage Batman!! 5ghz though!
> 
> I'd be surprised if it was. That CPU would not last long on voltage that high...


Aye....that's why I am asking.....


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2021)

I wonder what the temps are like


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I wonder what the temps are like


Those were in the screenshot above.


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those were in the screenshot above.


Only spotted it there wondering is it cooled by water or air


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Only spotted it there wondering is it cooled by water or air


It's on water........


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2021)

Jeez nice temps. I don't know if I want to go with custom loop in my set up since the temp on the cpu never went pass 60c most of the time it bouncing about between 45c to 54c depending on what I'm doing on the computer most of the time it below 40c depending on the room temp and the weather

Added another fan for the nortnbridge it a blower style from an old nvidia 9500 gt with abit of cardboard and tape to make it blow air directly onto the heatsink. It works great


----------



## pevac (May 25, 2021)

The system is a custom loop with 2 fans on the radiator, I need to connect 2 more ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2021)

pevac said:


> The system is a custom loop with 2 fans on the radiator, I need to connect 2 more ...


Those are damn decent temps for that voltage and ghz level! Solid performance as well! Personally would not keep it at that voltage for anything longer than what is needed to benchmark it. Just too risky. But I'm also very cautious.


----------



## pevac (May 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those are damn decent temps for that voltage and ghz level! Solid performance as well! Personally would not keep it at that voltage for anything longer than what is needed to benchmark it. Just too risky. But I'm also very cautious.


Temperatures will be even lower when I connect everything, of course it will not be at this voltage, 4.8ghz ds adjusts fine with some 1.43v ...
... although it doesn't stay with me much, I'm looking for 1680v2 but a good copy ...


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 28, 2021)

In case someone is interested - Asus P6X58D Premium works with these 2rx8 4gb Ecc registered sticks. It didn't work with 2rx4 though. I'm using Xeon X5670 and latest bios.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> In case someone is interested - Asus P6X58D Premium works with these 2rx8 4gb Ecc registered sticks. It didn't work with 2rx4 though. I'm using Xeon X5670 and latest bios.


That's interesting.....usually only non-ecc/regular or ecc/unbuffered working on those X58/branded motherboards....thx for the info!


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> That's interesting.....usually only non-ecc/regular or ecc/unbuffered working on those branded motherboards....thx for the info!


There is a thread on overclockers where someone is using 48gb ecc reg on Asus P6T and he said the same thing that only 2rx8 are working and 2rx4 not. Probably 1rx8 should work too but haven't got any to test.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> There is a thread on overclockers where someone is using 48gb ecc reg on Asus P6T and he said the same thing that only 2rx8 are working and 2rx4 not. Probably 1rx8 should work too but haven't got any to test.


Yeah I remember reading something about that ages ago....good find @Rumcajs997 and thx for your confirmation,personally I don't own atm X58 platform but there are many members in here that might be interesting in this topic so PLS. feel free to share any news about this subject!


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah I remember reading something about that ages ago....good find @Rumcajs997 and thx for your confirmation,personally I don't own atm X58 platform but there are many members in here that might be interesting in this topic so PLS. feel free to share any news about this subject!


Thats the reason why I share it so others can find it as when I was looking for this info few days ago, 98% of answers where saying that it works only with unbuffered memory. I bought those registered sticks 3x cheaper than regular ones.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Thats the reason why I share it so others can find it as when I was looking for this info few days ago, 98% of answers where saying that it works only with unbuffered memory. I bought those registered sticks 3x cheaper than regular ones.


Nice.....and BTW I also owned Asus P6X58D Premium before and that motherboard is just Perfect......also don't be shy&feel free to post in here your benchmarking results or your OC achievements....


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice.....and BTW I also owned Asus P6X58D Premium before and that motherboard is just Perfect......also don't be shy&feel free to post in here your benchmarking results or your OC achievements....


Just bought it so need to get my head round it as its my first X58 board  I've bought Asus Rampage II Extreme too. Unfortunately I seem to have first problem with those rams. I've installed 3 sticks in blue slots and MemTest went fine, no errors and it sees 12gb but CPU-Z under Hirens Boot shows that they work in Dual Channel (but it sees all 3 sticks correctly)... not sure if its a programme error or what.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Just bought it so need to get my head round it as its my first X58 board  I've bought Asus Rampage II Extreme too. Unfortunately I seem to have first problem with those rams. I've installed 3 sticks in blue slots and MemTest went fine, no errors and it sees 12gb but CPU-Z under Hirens Boot shows that they work in Dual Channel (but it sees all 3 sticks correctly)... not sure if its a programme error or what.


Hmm...maybe you can try to tweak memory timings&speed in bios especially If you OC your CPU  see if that helps....anyway Passmark test have memory benchmark also so you can see the result and compare it dual Vs triple should be significant difference if that ram working only in dual channel.......


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm...maybe you can try to tweak memory timings&speed in bios especially If you OC your CPU  see if that helps....anyway Passmark test have memory benchmark also so you can see the result and compare it dual Vs triple should be significant difference if that ram working only in dual channel.......



I'm stupid. I was looking at SPD tab and it was showing Rank - Dual but under Memory channel it shows Channel - Triple. When I installed all 6 sticks I had to reseat them as only 4 where detected but after reinstalling them its 24gb triple channel now.

BTW. When I turn on this motherboard it takes like good 15s before anything shows up on the screen. Do you remember if you had the same?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> I'm stupid. I was looking at SPD tab and it was showing Rank - Dual but under Memory channel it shows Channel - Triple. When I installed all 6 sticks I had to reseat them as only 4 where detected but after reinstalling them its 24gb triple channel now.
> 
> BTW. When I turn on this motherboard it takes like good 15s before anything shows up on the screen. Do you remember if you had the same?


Heh   happens to anyone.........Yeah If I recall correctly you have Asus Express Gate in bios options and enter the os timer or something like that....try to enable/disable and to put that timer on less seconds this will speed up things....I believe that I keep Asus Express gate enabled and soon as that shows up I just skipped and it was way faster.....but you can try all different options....
P.S.VRM on that motherboard is just INSANE......


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Heh   happens to anyone.........Yeah If I recall correctly you have Asus Express Gate in bios options and enter the os timer or something like that....try to enable/disable and to put that timer on less seconds this will speed up things....I believe that I keep Asus Express gate enabled and soon as that shows up I just skipped and it was way faster.....but you can try all different options....
> P.S.VRM on that motherboard is just INSANE......


Cheers, ill try that. I've got Asus P8P67 Deluxe as well and it seems to have quite similar VRM, like 16 phases or something. But its over the top for P67 as 4 core doesn't really need that much. But this X5670 probably does after OC.


----------



## Edwired (May 28, 2021)

Sounds great for the ram I seen a few that works but couldn't find exact ram but thanks for giving in the insight of type of ecc type ram. For the motherboard taking time to load from post to os is disable the asus expressgate and make sure the hard drive with the operating system is set to the first boot priority in the hard drive boot list. That should speed things up 

Another tip for increase boot time is change the setting like the full screen logo to disabled (it might be different on your board)
And disable any other things in onboard device menu like 1392, spdif, lan rom boot etc
This should cut down the time in booting


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 29, 2021)

Good news, Asus Rampage II Extreme booted just fine with these 2rx8 sticks too. I was not testing it but if it boots to bios, I'm sure that it will work fine. So we know that Asus P6T, Asus P6X58D Premium and Asus Rampage II Extreme work with 2rx8 ECC Registered sticks. 

I wonder if other brands would work too. If we have got someone here that owns X58 Gigabyte or other brand board and could spend 3$ for humanity buying 2rx8 ecc ram to test it, that would be great


----------



## Edwired (May 29, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Good news, Asus Rampage II Extreme booted just fine with these 2rx8 sticks too. I was not testing it but if it boots to bios, I'm sure that it will work fine. So we know that Asus P6T, Asus P6X58D Premium and Asus Rampage II Extreme work with 2rx8 ECC Registered sticks.
> 
> I wonder if other brands would work too. If we have got someone here that owns X58 Gigabyte or other brand board and could spend 3$ for humanity buying 2rx8 ecc ram to test it, that would be great


I got the asus p6x58d-e here that I might try it some day soon as long I can get it at a reasonable price as seen some going for €25 just for one ram


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I got the asus p6x58d-e here that I might try it some day soon as long I can get it at a reasonable price as seen some going for €25 just for one ram


Nah, that's way too expensive. Ecc registered should be like 3x cheaper than regular ddr3. But p6x58d-e is pretty much the same as my premium, so we know that it will work.


----------



## Edwired (May 29, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Nah, that's way too expensive. Ecc registered should be like 3x cheaper than regular ddr3. But p6x58d-e is pretty much the same as my premium


Good to know



Rumcajs997 said:


> we know that it will work.


The thing is that there's 2rx8 ECC Registered and Unbuffered versions of the ram I don't know which one to get as there's too many
brands and timings scattered everywhere


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Good to know
> 
> 
> The thing is that there's 2rx8 ECC Registered and Unbuffered versions of the ram I don't know which one to get as there's too many
> brands and timings scattered everywhere


Unbuffered = expensive as its pretty much a normal ddr3 and should work on any board.
Registered = cheap as its mostly for servers but as we know, some work on consumer boards too.
Look at the photo I shared above, its got 10600R and R means registered.


----------



## Edwired (May 29, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Unbuffered = expensive as its pretty much a normal ddr3 and should work on any board.
> Registered = cheap as its mostly for servers but as we know, some work on consumer boards too.
> Look at the photo I shared above, its got 10600R and R means registered.


That interesting to know


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2021)

What I want to know is how all of this is working. X58 isn't "supposed" to support Registered DIMMs, so what gives?


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What I want to know is how all of this is working. X58 isn't "supposed" to support Registered DIMMs, so what gives?


All Chinese motherboards named X79 are built on B67, Q67 etc chipsets and they support quad channel, ecc registered and lga2011 Xeon processors so everything is possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> All Chinese motherboards named X79 are built on B67, Q67 etc chipsets and they support quad channel, ecc registered and lga2011 Xeon processors so everything is possible.


That's a different platform. X58 is not supposed to work with Registered DIMMs. It's not in the spec. But then again, the IMC is on chip so maybe there is a microcode instance being triggered in the BIOS when 8GB DIMMs are installed... I kinda want to try it on one of my T3500s but I don't have any spare 8GB RegDIMMs..


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a different platform. X58 is not supposed to work with Registered DIMMs. It's not in the spec. But then again, the IMC is on chip so maybe there is a microcode instance being triggered in the BIOS when 8GB DIMMs are installed... I kinda want to try it on one of my T3500s but I don't have any spare 8GB RegDIMMs..


B67 and Q67 are not supposed to work with Quad Channel, ECC and Lga2011 socket  These are lga1155 chipsets. But chinese made them work.

I'm sure that ecc feature doesn't work and the board sees those sticks as a regular ram without this middle chip. That might be the reason why 2rx4 don't work as they have got 2 rows of ram on each side which is totally different to regular ram.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> B67 and Q67 are not supposed to work with Quad Channel, ECC and Lga2011 socket  These are lga1155 chipsets. But chinese made them work.


We're not talking about Chinese boards, we're talking about ASUS boards.


Rumcajs997 said:


> I'm sure that ecc feature doesn't work and the board sees those sticks as a regular ram without this middle chip.


Registered DIMMs will not run in such a mode as it does not exist. The ECC & buffering chips on those types of DIMMs can not be disabled as they are the direct connection to the IMC on the CPU. There's something else going on there. What does HWInfo say about them?


----------



## Edwired (May 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> We're not talking about Chinese boards, we're talking about ASUS boards.
> 
> Registered DIMMs will not run in such a mode as it does not exist. The ECC & buffering chips on those types of DIMMs can not be disabled as they are the direct connection to the IMC on the CPU. There's something else going on there. What does HWInfo say about them?


I'm curious about that too


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2021)

Not all RDimm has ECC.
ECC only works on server boards designed for it.


----------



## Edwired (May 30, 2021)

I only spotted this in Aida64

Error Correction    
ECC                     Supported, Disabled
ChipKill ECC         Supported, Disabled
RAID                   Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing    Supported, Disabled

Does this mean if I was to buy ecc type ram the above would be showing enabled. Head scratching moment here


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Not all RDimm has ECC.
> ECC only works on server boards designed for it.


Incorrect. All Registered DIMMs are ECC enabled. Additionally, X58 supports ECC. I'm running ECC in my personal T3500's.



Edwired said:


> I only spotted this in Aida64
> 
> Error Correction
> ECC                     Supported, Disabled
> ...


If you install ECC RAM, those fields would then show enabled.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Incorrect. All Registered DIMMs are ECC enabled. Additionally, X58 supports ECC. I'm running ECC in my personal T3500's.


"Although most registered memory modules also feature error-correcting code memory (ECC), it is also possible for registered memory modules to not be error-correcting or vice versa. Unregistered ECC memory is supported and used in workstation or entry-level server motherboards that do not support very large amounts of memory.[1]"

A direct quote from Wikipedia on Registered Dimms.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> "Although most registered memory modules also feature error-correcting code memory (ECC), it is also possible for registered memory modules to not be error-correcting or vice versa. Unregistered ECC memory is supported and used in workstation or entry-level server motherboards that do not support very large amounts of memory.[1]"
> 
> A direct quote from Wikipedia on Registered Dimms.


Ok, there is that. However, I've never seen it nor ever heard of it as there would be little point to the Register Buffer without the added features of ECC. So in practical reality, you're not going to find it the wild.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (May 30, 2021)

Unfortunately I'm not able to answer why it works. All I know is that it works and seems like I am not the only one that got it working - https://www.overclockers.com/forums...Vaw3tJPuB79g4a78z7AQi9aVY&cshid=1622350033922


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 30, 2021)

Well here is the thing RAM controllers actually are built-in to the CPU instead of the north/southbridge on X58 BUT also seems like something else is also preventing Reg ECC to work on those branded motherboards...maybe it's possible to change something via software/bios and that could fix this or is some additional "thing" on the workstation boards that making REG ECC operational......but yeah seems like @Rumcajs997 and some other guys are correct and that only  2rx8 memory Reg ECC working....why and how...who knows....


----------



## Edwired (May 31, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well here is the thing RAM controllers actually are built-in to the CPU instead of the north/southbridge on X58 BUT also seems like something else is also preventing Reg ECC to work on those branded motherboards...maybe it's possible to change something via software/bios and that could fix this or is some additional "thing" on the workstation boards that making REG ECC operational......but yeah seems like @Rumcajs997 and some other guys are correct and that only  2rx8 memory Reg ECC working....why and how...who knows....


Sure that is a valid point about the memory controller been inside of the cpu instead of the north/south bridge unlike the p45 chipset that had the memory controller in it. In this case results and people testing out the theory has proven that it works with the 2rx8 ram is pretty amazing results. In my mind something in the bios/dram area of things causing the no post issue usually tells me the dram spd timing is abit funky.

To change the subject abit
Question for anyone if they can answer it about the Write CAS Latency (tWCL) regarding to the xeon x5675 and Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9. Now the fun part is that the ram I have that I looked at the timings, it stated it needs tWCL to be at 9T according to the spd specs and the bios selected 8T which works ok but when I set it to 9T manually. The whole system point blank refused to post regardless. Kinda strange


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 1, 2021)

To be honest those transfers for Triple Channel are rather weak IMO. It`s all standard settings, no OC yet but they are on the level of Dual Channel Sandy Bridge - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...da-64-cache-and-memory-benchmark-here.186338/

It`s strange as I have got Chinese Atermiter X79 Turbo with Quad Channel ECC Registered 1600mhz and they are fast as hell, as far as I remember I get Aida64-  45gb/s where these triple channel are getting less than 20GB/s.

BTW. Do you guys remember the temperature of your X5670 Xeon? I know it`s 32nm so it will be hot but IMO it is too hot. With Noctua nh-c12p se14 at max fan speed, I am getting 65C under Prime95 load with all settings standard. That seems way too high, I was hoping to get at least 4.2Ghz with this cooler but if it`s already 65C without touching anything... I think it`s installed correctly as when I touch the cooler closer to the bottom it it`s pretty warm so it transfers the heat.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 1, 2021)

Well that memory bandwidth is about right for the X58 platform If I recall correctly temps on my E5645 OC on 4,2Ghz under the prime 95 was around 85C so yeah those Xeons knows to get hot tho' depends some people can reach higher clocks with less power but all in all it is kinda normal if you reach 80c under the Prime95 that's mean that in normal tasks like gaming you probably never going to go above 65c more or less.....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 1, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> BTW. Do you guys remember the temperature of your X5670 Xeon? I know it`s 32nm so it will be hot but IMO it is too hot. With Noctua nh-c12p se14 at max fan speed, I am getting 65C under Prime95 load with all settings standard. That seems way too high, I was hoping to get at least 4.2Ghz with this cooler but if it`s already 65C without touching anything... I think it`s installed correctly as when I touch the cooler closer to the bottom it it`s pretty warm so it transfers the heat.



One of my 5670s can crunch BOINC at 4.2-4.3 on a 212 EVO in the mid-70s at modest fan speeds.  Reducing (or would that be increasing?) the memory divider can get you a few C if you don't need the bandwidth.  My Sabertooth also seemed to give it more volts than it needs, so you may be able to set a slight negative offset.

As far as P95 temps, my somewhat faulty memory is telling me that 60+ is pretty common for small FFTs on basically any processor on which I've run it.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 1, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> To be honest those transfers for Triple Channel are rather weak IMO. It`s all standard settings, no OC yet but they are on the level of Dual Channel Sandy Bridge - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...da-64-cache-and-memory-benchmark-here.186338/
> 
> It`s strange as I have got Chinese Atermiter X79 Turbo with Quad Channel ECC Registered 1600mhz and they are fast as hell, as far as I remember I get Aida64-  45gb/s where these triple channel are getting less than 20GB/s.
> 
> BTW. Do you guys remember the temperature of your X5670 Xeon? I know it`s 32nm so it will be hot but IMO it is too hot. With Noctua nh-c12p se14 at max fan speed, I am getting 65C under Prime95 load with all settings standard. That seems way too high, I was hoping to get at least 4.2Ghz with this cooler but if it`s already 65C without touching anything... I think it`s installed correctly as when I touch the cooler closer to the bottom it it`s pretty warm so it transfers the heat.


All depends on the room temp that plays the factor of the cpu and heatsink temp as i have the same heatsink with noctua redux 1500rpm fan but it controlled by the cpu temp + speed most of the temp on the cores hover around 45c to 53c but the overrall cpu is less than 45c other times it hover less than 35c depending what I'm doing on the pc  It pretty good heatsink no issues since.

As for the bench mark this what I'm getting



As the number goes up with the ram speed and the northbridge clock all depends on the ram you have. It's best to find the balance between the two as it running actual 9-9-9-24 as it a bug in the software showing that as it the same in cpuid it shows 8-9-9-24 when the pc goes to sleep or wake up it shows funny numbers


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 3, 2021)

Just so you know, these 2gb Registered 2rx8 sticks are working perfectly fine too. So I got 6x4gb = 24gb for the price of regular 2x4gb = 8gb non ECC ram and 6x 2gb for 13$.
BTW. I turned off this Linux boot that motherboard has and it is booting up quicker now but still painfully slow comparing to other boards I've seen. I think it must be something with MemOK system as when I turn it on with just 1x 2gb stick it booted up in just like 3s. The more sticks I'm adding, the longer it boots. With 6x 4gb it takes like good 15s.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 3, 2021)

As I have booted my set up many times it takes about 40 to 45 seconds to post due to that it reboots twice. As this happens if the ram or uncore is higher than the stock state if I lower the uncore and dram speed it post every single time therefore faster boot times. This is what I'm thinking


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2021)

Looks like I'm in the 200 plus blck club 
Same voltages I had before but lower cpu multi to 20x


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Looks like I'm in the 200 plus blck club
> Same voltages I had before but lower cpu multi to 20x
> View attachment 202836


Nice!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2021)

Look like I got a good chip. Now I got to do some testing to see if it can hold a pint of volka without spilling it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Look like I got a good chip. Now I got to do some testing to see if it can hold a pint of volka without spilling it


That BCLK at that multi and that voltage? Heck yeah you got a good one!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2021)

Once I put it to sleep it gone into a deep coma and never recovered other than that I think it the qpi link is having a black hole somewhere in that area of the blck 213. I don't think the uncore having that issue as I was able to go higher but it limited by the dram ratio due to 1600mhz or 2000mhz is available to me once I dropped the lowest dram and uncore and booted to the win 10 and put it to sleep again same thing happened never recovered as I can tell that the mem ok led light would come on solid and not blink once when everything is working. God the OC itch is only starting to get to me now


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 5, 2021)

I wonder, those Xeons don't support more than 1333mhz RAM but is it possible to OC them above that limit? Is there some kind of separate OC of Ram and CPU like some old AMD systems had eventually?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 5, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> I wonder, those Xeons don't support more than 1333mhz RAM but is it possible to OC them above that limit? Is there some kind of separate OC of Ram and CPU like some old AMD systems had eventually?


They can work up to the 2133Mhz as far as I know and yes you can OC memory frequency and timings on that motherboard


----------



## Edwired (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm thinking it the blck that causing the sleep issue above 200. But if I have it on exactly 200 the sleep issue don't happen. Would be nice to get higher ram but seems hard to get a hold of 1866 or higher

Only concerning thing is why is the voltage reading on the board is abit less compared to PSU readout. Or is it something on the board that wearing out overtime?

I did remember that the atx 24 pin that needs adjusting then the voltages came back up abit as I say it needs cleaning or tightening down have to do that another day.

Might need to get contact cleaner or white vinegar to drop it into the atx slot and connector as had abit of spare time to see if it changes the voltages 12v - 5v - 3.3v in realtime by wiggling it side to side (rocking effect) with the system is on. To my surprise it actually works as the old 3.084v jumped up to 3.248v same with the old 4.875v jumped to 5.047v and 11.850v jumped to 12.194v as old values when the system was running last night I throw up a screen shot later.

Worth checking if you notices the voltages differences from the power supply and motherboard 

Here the improved voltages reading it pretty close to the power supply reading according to the dmm as I was using pcsx2 to use the gpu to render the graphics for metal gear solid 3 snake eater. If you were to compare it as found on post #7,292 it pretty small margin for the loss of power getting to the conpoments on the motherboard. For the overclock side of things not sure how much of the effect it had before and after. As it was giving me alarm bells in my mind seeing it going lower and lower over time


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm honestly surprised how shitty the "Noctua nh-c12p se14" is. 14cm fan set at max speed and my x5670 @ 4.1ghz 1.275v throttles under Prime95 after 3min. And it throttles at 3.85ghz 1.225V as well after 10min. The cooler is installed correctly as when I touch its heat pipes under load they are hot as hell. I need to get rid off it and buy some proper cooler.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 6, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> I'm honestly surprised how shitty the "Noctua nh-c12p se14" is. 14cm fan set at max speed and my x5670 @ 4.1ghz 1.275v throttles under Prime95 after 3min. And it throttles at 3.85ghz 1.225V as well after 10min. The cooler is installed correctly as when I touch its heat pipes under load they are hot as hell. I need to get rid off it and buy some proper cooler.


Just install 1 more fan on the other side of the cooler and see if that helps....


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 6, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Just install 1 more fan on the other side of the cooler and see if that helps....


Nah, I will install Scythe Ninja from my lga 2011 PC and sell this Noctua. Its still expensive.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 6, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Nah, I will install Scythe Ninja from my lga 2011 PC and sell this Noctua. Its still expensive.


Sure...Just sayin this helped me a lot it's cheap and easy to mount and it can reduce temps significantly...ahh just checked now your Noctua cooler is horizontal


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 6, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure...Just sayin this helped me a lot it's cheap and easy to mount and it can reduce temps significantly...ahh just checked now your Noctua cooler is horizontal


But I'm honestly surprised, this cooler looks like it can handle 150w easly. This x5670 at 1.225v takes maybe 90w or so, so even box cooler should be fine.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 6, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> But I'm honestly surprised, this cooler looks like it can handle 150w easly. This x5670 at 1.225v takes maybe 90w or so, so even box cooler should be fine.


Hmm....I am sure that under Prime 95 he will start juicing a lot more than 90W...install HWInfo start prime and see how many W taking under the heavy load.......


----------



## Edwired (Jun 6, 2021)

Is it in a case or on the bench? That what the asus p6t v2 deluxe does it throttles the vrms due to max power been hit check the power consumption in hwinfo64



Rumcajs997 said:


> I'm honestly surprised how shitty the "Noctua nh-c12p se14" is. 14cm fan set at max speed and my x5670 @ 4.1ghz 1.275v throttles under Prime95 after 3min. And it throttles at 3.85ghz 1.225V as well after 10min. The cooler is installed correctly as when I touch its heat pipes under load they are hot as hell. I need to get rid off it and buy some proper cooler.


I'm surprised that your having issues with the Noctua nh-c12p se14 I bought mine brand new a few years back and it working as it should the heatsink pipes only get luke warm to touch on mine. Unless you got the x5670 that just output more heat at a lower vcore is what I am thinking try another x5670 and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I'm thinking it the blck that causing the sleep issue above 200. But if I have it on exactly 200 the sleep issue don't happen.


With my old MSI board, the OC was happiest and most stable at 201. This problem you're having could be a unique characteristic of the board you've got. I would say call it good right there and be happy with a stable OC at a low voltage.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> With my old MSI board, the OC was happiest and most stable at 201. This problem you're having could be a unique characteristic of the board you've got. I would say call it good right there and be happy with a stable OC at a low voltage.


Yeah it holding up at blck 200 no problems so far since since it the same voltages I had before seems to have done the trick not pushing it any further now maybe some day go higher just bumping the cpu multi one step to see if more or less vcore is needed for 4.40ghz but for now I'm happy that I got it this far in the learning curve 

And the voltages fluctuation I mentioned before seems to clear up after I adjusted the 24 pin atx socket and things on the pc seems to work more fluent no wild dropping or weird glitching issues since


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 13, 2021)

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UDR3 works fine with 2rx8 Samsung ECC Reg sticks I posted above too.
My second X5670 just arrived and I think it should be a better one. The first one's standard voltage is 1.22V, this one has got 1.15V only on Auto.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 14, 2021)

Ok, the second X5670 has got a promising start. 1.1v on auto under load, that is super low. I tried 1.2V 4Ghz and it seems OK so far, I've got a feeling that it can sustain 4ghz under lower V. Paired with Scythe Mugen has got nice temperature too.

Edit:

Even better, 4.07ghz with 1.176V. Over 2h Prime95 stable.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 15, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Ok, the second X5670 has got a promising start. 1.1v on auto under load, that is super low. I tried 1.2V 4Ghz and it seems OK so far, I've got a feeling that it can sustain 4ghz under lower V. Paired with Scythe Mugen has got nice temperature too.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Even better, 4.07ghz with 1.176V. Over 2h Prime95 stable.


How is it holding up since?


----------



## pevac (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice, 1.35-38v for 4.5 ghz approximately ...


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 15, 2021)

pevac said:


> Nice, 1.35-38v for 4.5 ghz approximately ...


That would require Water Cooling no doubt, even Scythe Mugen seems to be getting to 4.2ghz max.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 15, 2021)

I did abit testing with Handbrake to convert 22 videos about 43 minutes long each from mkv to m4v while using Powerplanswitcher app from Microsoft Store I switched it to power save mode which limited the cpu clocks from 4.20ghz to 2.40ghz. The workload on the cpu was average range between 50% to 60% usage to simulate the system to see would it crash during the coverting work load it never once crash or bsod. It took about 10 hours to finish. The reason I did this method to see if the 200 fsb is stable enough to ensure me that it can handle


----------



## pevac (Jun 15, 2021)

Can BCLK over 200, only other components have to send it.
I with a 980x + p6x58 e-ws go relaxed 220.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jun 15, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I did abit testing with Handbrake to convert 22 videos about 43 minutes long each from mkv to m4v while using Powerplanswitcher app from Microsoft Store I switched it to power save mode which limited the cpu clocks from 4.20ghz to 2.40ghz. The workload on the cpu was average range between 50% to 60% usage to simulate the system to see would it crash during the coverting work load it never once crash or bsod. It took about 10 hours to finish. The reason I did this method to see if the 200 fsb is stable enough to ensure me that it can handle



I would try Prime95 or OCCT if I were you. They will push the procesor 100% on all cores and that's the only way to be 100% sure that OC is stable for every scenario.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 15, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> I would try Prime95 or OCCT if I were you. They will push the procesor 100% on all cores and that's the only way to be 100% sure that OC is stable for every scenario.


IntelBurnTest is also very good and it will push CPU to the MAX


----------



## Edwired (Jun 15, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> I would try Prime95 or OCCT if I were you. They will push the procesor 100% on all cores and that's the only way to be 100% sure that OC is stable for every scenario.


The weather is quite warm here in Ireland and I know I should do that but there's no need for me to do it since I know the system is stable due to the testing of handbrake which does push the system to 100% but I limited the cpu clock to 2.40ghz during the encoding which brings the usage to 50% to 60% which is what I wanted in the first place as I don't mind the system running abit slower and taking longer to finish so I can do other important things while the system is doing the work 

If the weather is alot colder I will let the system in high performance mode and let it run but most of the time I leave it in power save mode for daily usage like youtube and other things

As for temps it about 15 to 20c cooler on power save mode during the encoding it peaks 51c on the cores while in high performance mode it started to climb to about 65c to 70c on the cores so yeah I pretty much favor the power save mode all the time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> IntelBurnTest is also very good and it will push CPU to the MAX


Be VERY careful with that one. It has the potential to burnout a CPU that has any weakness at all. I have personally witnessed this. It's the ultimate stability test, but with that ultimate status comes a risk.


----------



## pevac (Jun 15, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> IntelBurnTest is also very good and it will push CPU to the MAX


IBT max 90C


----------



## Edwired (Jun 15, 2021)

I would avoid IntelBurnTest at all cost as that my opinion it isn't designed well since it haven't been updated in a long time


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I would avoid IntelBurnTest at all cost as that my opinion it isn't designed well since it haven't been updated in a long time


It's still a good utility for Socket 1366 CPUs as that was the platform it was originally designed for. 2011 V1/V2 are also valid test platform CPUs. It's good for a short burst of 5 or 10 runs to test stability. More than that is risky. Intel designed it this way deliberately.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's still a good utility for Socket 1366 CPUs as that was the platform it was originally designed for. 2011 V1/V2 are also valid test platform CPUs. It's good for a short burst of 5 or 10 runs to test stability. More than that is risky. Intel designed it this way deliberately.


I know but an average user would keep doing the same cycle with intelburntest bringing the cpu on it knees is an unnecessary stress to the chip. In my theory it bring the life span down further than is it needed to be. But at the end of the day it everyone's choice what they want to do


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 15, 2021)

Well it's a TORTURE test it's exist to push to the maximum your CPU,Prime 95 also it's not better at all but in fact I prefer IBT as have shorter runs then prime and I will never suggest to anyone to use those test longer then 10-15 min and to always monitor CPU temps......


----------



## Edwired (Jun 15, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well it's a TORTURE test it's exist to push to the maximum your CPU,Prime 95 also it's not better at all but in fact I prefer IBT as have shorter runs then prime and I will never suggest to anyone to use those test longer then 10-15 min and to always monitor CPU temps......


I know but still it pointless if it going to burnout the cpu regardless. It don't matter how low or high the vcore is it still going to generate alot of heat no matter how good the heatsink/custom loop managing that


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 16, 2021)

No real thing you do will ever push your CPU as hard as any of those tests. All they do is cook your hardware. Test stability with your real life work. If it works for you, it's stable.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 16, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> No real thing you do will ever push your CPU as hard as any of those tests. All they do is cook your hardware. Test stability with your real life work. If it works for you, it's stable.


Yeah that what I was thinking the same thing. If anyone want to test the cpu test it on a hot frying pan


----------



## Toothless (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes, the SSD is mounted weird. No I'm not changing it.

The 4.5ghz x5675 has a home finally.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Yes, the SSD is mounted weird. No I'm not changing it.


I like it. Creative use of space. Very cool!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 19, 2021)

Alot of open space there 

I would if it was my system I would cut all the important cables and shorten the distance from the power supply then solder the wires and cover all the exposed with heatstrinks and cover it with custom colour sleeves. as well make custom aluminum covers with high stand off to cover the exposed wiring then it be clean looking but that just me in my own mind 

Looks like there's windows 11 popping up online with better performance to be had. Even had a read about it not working with non tpm capable board or bios or cpu. But I seen a work around on using it by swapping a specific file from windows 10 to 11. I have a few hard drives on hand to test it out to see how the system will handle it


----------



## Edwired (Jun 20, 2021)

Managed to get windows 11 working on the xeon x5675 and asus p6x58d-e as I had to swap more files than one just get rid of the secureboot and tpm 2.0 so it can be more installable on older hardware. There's alot of noticeable changes that isn't found on windows 10


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Managed to get windows 11 working on the xeon x5675 and asus p6x58d-e as I had to swap more files than one just get rid of the secureboot and tpm 2.0 so it can be more installable on older hardware. There's alot of noticeable changes that isn't found on windows 10


Same here It's working just fine on X79 Platform with the 12core Xeon....the changes are mostly just cosmetics now Windows looks more like MacOs or Linux something in between....under the hood seems like it 's still just win 10.... I also did some testing and results are the same or maybe just 1-2% better......and yeah you can keep all your old win 10 programs/games/installation no problems there so far tho' then expect more time to complete installation process......


----------



## FireFox (Jun 20, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Managed to get windows 11


Windows 11?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Windows 11?


Yeah...Win 11...tho' this is still "Unofficial"Leaked-Win11 version that is possible to find and tryout.....June 24 will be official Microsoft Release and presentation


----------



## Edwired (Jun 20, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Same here It's working just fine on X79 Platform with the 12core Xeon....the changes are mostly just cosmetics now Windows looks more like MacOs or Linux something in between....under the hood seems like it 's still just win 10.... I also did some testing and results are the same or maybe just 1-2% better......and yeah you can keep all your old win 10 programs/games/installation no problems there so far tho' then expect more time to complete installation process......


Spotted something interesting in windows 11 that in dxdiag it have direct x12 ultimate in the menu since I didn't install all the required drivers yet as it shown disabled at the moment where in windows 10 it don't show direct x12 ultimate at all


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Windows 11?


Yup, it's a thing, go hit up Google!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, it's a thing, go hit up Google!


Did it already, not worth to try it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Did it already, not worth to try it.


I've been playing with it. It's got some promise. But it's got a few problems too, not unexpected from an OS in alpha stage of development.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 20, 2021)

X3230 still kicking on my HTPC, haven't got that i3 yet. Cooled by legendary Zalman CNPS 7700AlCu and clocked at 3.4GHz.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2021)

There is a good lot of problems with windows 11 that I am getting 1 the right click on task bar is missing which is annoying, 2 can't pin the computer shortcut to work in task bar 3 the start menu is horrible 4 a lot of the explorer box have curved corners. For sure it snappy enough on a regular 5400rpm hard drive. Haven't tested games yet still in the process of trying to fix the event viewer what looks like strange corruption in the menu where it misspelt or scrambled words. Don't know if it related to the problem with the converted iso with removed TPM 2.0 and secureboot. To round up my expected view on windows 11 it needs a lot of work and it shouldn't have to be on a computer with TPM 2.0 and secure boot enabled. My mixed feelings is that microsoft will discontinued windows 10 on older hardware down the road someday


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 21, 2021)

Well, don't use a leaked pre-release version? 

I install it when it's officially available.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Well, don't use a leaked pre-release version?
> 
> I install it when it's officially available.


I know that well enough but it just I need to see what all the hype is about but the outcome is about disappointing as a can of worms due to it asking for TPM 2.0 and secure boot enabled only. I do see that Microsoft listed the specs of what computer can run with windows 11 but that where I am not sure if I want windows 11 on my current set up that why I tested it on another hard drive completely on it own without affecting the windows 10 on ssd otherwise I would either restore it back or start from scratch again as I don't have the time to be reinstalling all the softwares I own


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 21, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I know that well enough but it just I need to see what all the hype is about but the outcome is about disappointing as a can of worms due to it asking for TPM 2.0 and secure boot enabled only. I do see that Microsoft listed the specs of what computer can run with windows 11 but that where I am not sure if I want windows 11 on my current set up that why I tested it on another hard drive completely on it own without affecting the windows 10 on ssd otherwise I would either restore it back or start from scratch again as I don't have the time to be reinstalling all the softwares I own


I doubt those requirements... quote on me later


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2021)

Edwired said:


> There is a good lot of problems with windows 11 that I am getting 1 the right click on task bar is missing which is annoying


That's a known issue. They've moved that menu elsewhere. Right click on the start button.


Edwired said:


> I know that well enough but it just I need to see what all the hype is about but the outcome is about disappointing as a can of worms due to it asking for TPM 2.0 and secure boot enabled only.


There is a way around that. If you'd like to try it out on bare hardware, PM me and I walk you through it. That goes for anyone.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That a known issue. They've moved that menu else where. Right click on the start button.
> 
> There is a way around that. If you'd like to try it out on bare hardware, PM me and I walk you through it. That goes for anyone.


Yeah sure I get back to you on that while I'm sorting out the chkdsk it gave a warning about errors for some reason even the hard drive been blanked out before using win 11. Unless there's a problem with the drive I'm 50% sure I overlooked on it health. God more things to be checked ( Double Face Palm )

Just dawn on me that I picked up the hard drive from my neice's laptop not remembering that hard did have a problem last I remembered it was doing some mad noise like a audible beep noise like it had a speaker going off inside the PC case that when I went checking inside and I pretty much tracked it was coming from that hard drive. Now that the only hard drive causing the BIOS hang for more than 5 seconds when it checking smart status. I might well use another hard drive as I have a few lying around mainly regular 5400rpm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Yeah sure I get back to you on that while I'm sorting out the chkdsk it gave a warning about errors for some reason even the hard drive been blanked out before using win 11. Unless there's a problem with the drive I'm 50% sure I overlooked on it health. God more things to be checked ( Double Face Palm )


The joys of using spare drives..


----------



## Edwired (Jun 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The joys of using spare drives..


I have a few good ones here some are complete f@£ked some are not detecting, and other have degrading health overall. Have to run them all through HD senital so I can marked each one with black marker so I know which one not to use again


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2021)

@Toothless


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2021)

bogmali said:


> @Toothless


Nice! Pair of Xeons?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Pair of Xeons?


E5-2650 V2s


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2021)

bogmali said:


> E5-2650 V2s


8C16T each, not bad. Are you ocing at all? Can't tell what exact board you've got. Looks kinda looks like a SuperMicro..


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Yes, the SSD is mounted weird.


I didn’t even notice the unusual location.



bogmali said:


> @Toothless


Someone else with Hyper212 Black Editions?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> I didn’t even notice the unusual location.
> 
> 
> Someone else with Hyper212 Black Editions?



Yessir 



lexluthermiester said:


> 8C16T each, not bad. Are you ocing at all? Can't tell what exact board you've got. Looks kinda looks like a SuperMicro..



Supermicro X9DRL-if/3f......not possible so just running them stock on WCG


----------



## Edwired (Jun 22, 2021)

bogmali said:


> @Toothless


Jeez that must be a tight fit to get in the case. Wondering about the power consumption when running full tilt?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 22, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Jeez that must be a tight fit to get in the case. Wondering about the power consumption when running full tilt?


Probably 250w. Smaller chips than mine and those max at 100w/ea.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 2, 2021)

Hey guys got a question is it normal or weird that I'm getting memtest max contiguous errors as it sometimes random that it shows one error and after a few restart it show multi errors usually around the 5400mb range is that a sign of faulty ram or something triggering that. As I ran windows 10 own memory diagnostic and it reported no errors. Not sure what to do to fix it. Any pointers?
I could say it could be either weak ram or heat related or something causing it to bit flip resulting the errors in memtest

Looks like it something to do with trfc setting being at 88 causing the issue as it could error out before 10 to 15 mins in memtest86 v4.3.7 booted by USB. So at the moment I bumped trfc to 100 and testing it again no errors yet as I have to wait and see if it passes on the first go.

Thinking the trfc being 88 is abit short causing some sort of stability issue if I am correct on the theory....

Looks like it passed the first time without errors. Looks promising at the moment 

This looks cool


----------



## Edwired (Jul 7, 2021)

Was getting weird issues with 200 blck it having weird quirks when tested with memtest86. So I back it off to 191 with multi 22 to make it 4.20ghz. And that works fine with memtest86. Then it dawned on me that having the blck between 200 to 215 it was explained in another forum that the pcie frequency have to be bumped up from 100 to 101 to overcome the weirdness in stability. All the voltages are the exact same as before


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Was getting weird issues with 200 blck it having weird quirks when tested with memtest86.


Did you try bumping it forward to 201mhz? That is the golden speed I've nearly always had success with.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 7, 2021)

Currently testing with 200 blck with the pcie frequency 101 at the moment it passed the first time but when the pcie frequency was 100 it kept failing the memtest86 at a random time when i rebooted it few times it kept saying continuous error at 5400mb sometimes 5700mb. I have tested the rams one by one no issues so I know the rams are not faulty. I think something to do with blck and pcie frequency relationship causing the weird stability but I will try your method later on lexluthermiester


----------



## Bernardogamer1811 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello, which xeon do you indicate to me from socket 775?


----------



## Edwired (Jul 7, 2021)

Bernardogamer1811 said:


> Hello, which xeon do you indicate to me from socket 775?


Depending on what motherboard you have as some support xeon and some won't support it. This usually involved modding the bios to add in the specific microcodes to make the motherboard detect the microcode for the xeon chip and boots it as if the microcode is not added you may see no post or weird issues
Xeon E5450 is a good one to have in my experience


----------



## Toothless (Jul 7, 2021)

Quick and dirty. Gotta host them gamez. x5675.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

Bernardogamer1811 said:


> Hello, which xeon do you indicate to me from socket 775?


I would recommend going with an X3350, X3360, X3370 or X3380, if you can find them where you live.



Edwired said:


> Xeon E5450 is a good one to have in my experience


That is a socket 771 CPU. While it can be modded, such an involved task is not something for everyone.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a socket 771 CPU. While it can be modded, such an involved task is not something for everyone.


Well...yeah depend sometimes they already come with sticker/adapter on it...so ain't that difficult task...


----------



## Arcdar (Jul 8, 2021)

Just noticed this threat and wanted to chime in that I'm also part of "this club"  

2 Rigs actually:
Mine - 2690v1 // 16GB DDR3 1866 (running all-core with HT at 3.5Ghz) on "Idontreallyrememberx79 - which replaced my asus x79WS" (a replacement x79WS would have cost as much as a whole x99 set  )
Wife - 2630v3 // 16GB DDR4 2166 (also running all-core with HT at 3.5Ghz) on "Machinist x99-k9"

Both run with Corsair H115i (1st Gen) and Asus 3070 - so both are incompatible with win11 (no TPM2.0) but still more than enough for all games we play as a couple anyway so .... I don't feel tempted
to change much  



Also one Rig which is currently not up and running as I intended to set it up in my PC but it "doesn't look that nice" in my LianLi O11D (because the MB is "a bit too wide" with 31cm to look nice):
2x 2689v3 with 2x 16GB DDR4 2166 (on a Chinese x99 dual-MB with C612 / x99 chipset )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...yeah depend sometimes they already come with sticker/adapter on it...so ain't that difficult task...


Good point. Premodded would be easy.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 8, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...yeah depend sometimes they already come with sticker/adapter on it...so ain't that difficult task...



The microcode injection carries some risk, though, as does the socket mod.  I bent a couple of pins (which I was able to bend back ) during that part of the process.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> The microcode injection carries some risk, though, as does the socket mod.  I bent a couple of pins (which I was able to bend back ) during that part of the process.


There isn't much of a risk for bios modding by adding in the specific microcodes as it may not be for the faint of heart unless someone screw it up without reading / understanding the method. All someone had to do is ask one of the members on this forum to ask nicely for the modded bios. As I can mod the asus p5q series motherboards bios so it can be supported. And for the socket pins you must be rough with it or letting something drop in it


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> And for the socket pins you must be rough with it or letting something drop in it



The knife slipped while I was trimming the alignment nubs. Apparently the accepted method is to notch out the CPU PCB instead.  Oops.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 9, 2021)

That would be the correct method I bet the motherboard socket scream in pain when you let the knife slip


----------



## Edwired (Jul 11, 2021)

Here's the teaser of underclocking the dram and uncore with modest cpu clock


----------



## Edwired (Jul 16, 2021)

Being tinkering with certain settings and I noticed one is specifically peaked my interest is the B2B cas delay. as there's not a whole of information of what it does. So I took up the task to see what does it affects going from auto = 0 to 12. As tests is being used is Aida64 memory and cache benchmark. As far as I am aware 0 is the same as 4 as both shows the similar results in read, write and copy but as soon you bump up the number the read, write and copy starts to go down in usually means loss in performance but gain more stability. So I'm thinking that the stock 1600mhz ram should be peaking 12800 MB/s regardless not above the rated bandwidth like 25000mhz reading as I'm getting in Aida64


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 16, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Here's the teaser of underclocking the dram and uncore with modest cpu clock
> View attachment 207408


Sometimes there is much more fun to find the perfect middle-ground between OC and power-consumption


----------



## Edwired (Jul 22, 2021)

This is what I am getting with the B2B cas delay set to 8. It seems to me if I had the B2B cas delay in auto it might be pushing the memory so far in read, write, copy causing the stability in the system unless the memories I have can't handle the higher bandwidth with B2B cas delay in auto so I settled for the B2B cas delay to 8.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi Guys!

I just bought this MB and Intel specs says that it supports ECC officially. Has anybody tested this motherboard with ECC? You know that I tested 2rx8 ECC Reg on other X58 boards and they are working fine but if this MB supports ECC officially i can get 2rx4 ECC even cheaper than 2rx8.
What about those 4 slots, will triple channel work with 4 slots or only witb 3? I've never seen X58 board with 4 slots.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I just bought this MB and Intel specs says that it supports ECC officially. Has anybody tested this motherboard with ECC? You know that I tested 2rx8 ECC Reg on other X58 boards and they are working fine but if this MB supports ECC officially i can get 2rx4 ECC even cheaper than 2rx8.
> What about those 4 slots, will triple channel work with 4 slots or only witb 3? I've never seen X58 board with 4 slots.
> ...


The specs link does say ECC is supported. As for REG'd, you'll have to test as there doesn't seem to be any official documentation stating one way or the other. I'm leaning toward no, but it's possible it might.

As for the fourth DIMM, my guess is that it's there for 4 DIMM dual channel operation, but that's only a guess. Again, no harm in testing..


----------



## Edwired (Jul 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The specs link does say ECC is supported. As for REG'd, you'll have to test as there doesn't seem to be any official documentation stating one way or the other. I'm leaning toward no, but it's possible it might.
> 
> As for the fourth DIMM, my guess is that it's there for 4 DIMM dual channel operation, but that's only a guess. Again, no harm in testing..


It pretty barebone for the features it is lacking
Advanced Technologies    ​Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) ‡   No                                                                                                   
Intel vPro® Platform Eligibility ‡    No                                                                                                                               
Intel® ME Firmware Version         No                                                                                                                             
Intel® Remote Wake Technology    No                                                                                                                                  
Intel® Remote PC Assist Technology   No                                                                                                                                   
Intel® CIRA Technology    No                                                                                                                                  
TPM   No                                                                                                                                   No
Intel® Quiet System Technology    No                                                                                                                                  
Intel® HD Audio Technology       Yes                                                                                                                               
Intel® Matrix Storage Technology    Yes


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Edwired said:


> It pretty barebone for the features it is lacking
> Advanced Technologies    ​Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) ‡   No
> Intel vPro® Platform Eligibility ‡    No
> Intel® ME Firmware Version         No
> ...


True, but the memory type support is usually independent of motherboard features, so who knows..


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, but the memory type support is usually independent of motherboard features, so who knows..


Its a strange setup with 4 slots. 3 have got same colour, so I presume when you use them its triple channel but what will happen with 4th ram installed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Its a strange setup with 4 slots. 3 have got same colour, so I presume when you use them its triple channel but what will happen with 4th ram installed.


Actually, I answered that above, you might have missed it:


lexluthermiester said:


> As for the fourth DIMM, my guess is that it's there for 4 DIMM dual channel operation, but that's only a guess. Again, no harm in testing..


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, I answered that above, you might have missed it:


So I just checked it (but with regular RAM non ECC) and its really strange, CPU-Z reports 4x4gb = 16gb Triple Channel.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> CPU-Z reports 4x4gb = 16gb Triple Channel.


?!? Got a screen shot? That can't work, at least as far as I know.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Got a screen shot? That can't work, at least as far as I know.


No, I haven't, its Hirens Boot so I wasn't logged in to send any emails etc. Maybe CPU-Z reports incorrectly or 3 are working on Triple and 1 in single and CPU-Z is unable to pick that up.

BTW. Where can I get the latest bios for this motherboard? Intel removed everything from their Web page. I understand its long EOL, but most manufacturers keep old files on their servers even for such old products, wasn't expecting that from Intel. I attached the bios I've got, it may be the latest one but can't find any info online.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 26, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> No, I haven't, its Hirens Boot so I wasn't logged in to send any emails etc. Maybe CPU-Z reports incorrectly or 3 are working on Triple and 1 in single and CPU-Z is unable to pick that up.
> 
> BTW. Where can I get the latest bios for this motherboard? Intel removed everything from their Web page. I understand its long EOL, but most manufacturers keep old files on their servers even for such old products, wasn't expecting that from Intel. I attached the bios I've got, it may be the latest one but can't find any info online.


Yeah I believe that is correct 3 of them works in triple channel and 1 is single....do a passmark memory benchmark and see the difference compare it with the others.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> BTW. Where can I get the latest bios for this motherboard?


Remind us all what motherboard you're using, model number and what-not.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 26, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> No, I haven't, its Hirens Boot so I wasn't logged in to send any emails etc. Maybe CPU-Z reports incorrectly or 3 are working on Triple and 1 in single and CPU-Z is unable to pick that up.
> 
> BTW. Where can I get the latest bios for this motherboard? Intel removed everything from their Web page. I understand its long EOL, but most manufacturers keep old files on their servers even for such old products, wasn't expecting that from Intel. I attached the bios I've got, it may be the latest one but can't find any info online.


Everything you need here





						Intel DX58SO Support - Opendrivers
					

Intel DX58SO Support



					www.opendrivers.com
				



No drivers for W10 though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> No drivers for W10 though.


Windows 7 drivers will should work fine. I've been using Windows 7 drivers for 10 and 11 on an old Vostro laptop with no issues.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 26, 2021)

Windows 10 or 11 works fine with it own drivers to a certain degree with some might need drivers from windows 7


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Aug 1, 2021)

4.2ghz at 1.21V - 1h30min Prime95 Stable. I wonder how accurate is HWInfo Processor Power Consumption but it shows between 95W-101W during full Prime95 load. If that's true, I would say its a great result for a 32nm 6c/12t OCed processor.
What is the safe temperature for DDR3 modules? These Samsung 6x2gb ECC i showed few pages earlier got to 78C during this Prime95 load and were really hot. After I added a fan on them, it got down to 40C in few moments. Its strange, as they are at standard 1.5V so shouldn't be that hot.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 1, 2021)

Rumcajs997 said:


> 4.2ghz at 1.21V - 1h30min Prime95 Stable. I wonder how accurate is HWInfo Processor Power Consumption but it shows between 95W-101W during full Prime95 load. If that's true, I would say its a great result for a 32nm 6c/12t OCed processor.
> What is the safe temperature for DDR3 modules? These Samsung 6x2gb ECC i showed few pages earlier got to 78C during this Prime95 load and were really hot. After I added a fan on them, it got down to 40C in few moments. Its strange, as they are at standard 1.5V so shouldn't be that hot.


For the samsung ram it comes without the heatsink as far as I know BUT you can buy aftermarket heatsinks to help with the cooling also makes it pretty with colours   . As for the cpu overclock not bad at all but it will not comsume that much wattages when it running in regular state like browsing the web/gaming you might want to check the vrm heatsink if it getting hot during prime


----------



## Edwired (Aug 11, 2021)

Been busy with my setup as far most of the voltages settings are the same as before with the blck at 200 = 4.20ghz and what I changed since is the vcore with the offset set to 0.20000 with the llc disabled I think it reporting the actual vcore is 1.264v peaked during gaming, haven't gotten a bsod or crash since. Also I lowered the dram voltage from 1.60v to 1.56v as shown below with IOH/ICH with mild bump in voltage
BIOS Settings (ATK)   
CPU PLL                      1.840 V
CPU Voltage                1.15625 V
ICH PCIE                      1.500 V
ICH                              1.200 V
IOH PCIE                      1.500 V
IOH                              1.180 V
QPI/DRAM Core Volt    1.28125 V
CHA CTRL                     0.500 X
CHA DATA                    0.500 X
CHB CTRL                     0.500 X
CHB DATA                    0.500 X
CHC CTRL                    0.500 X
CHC DATA                    0.500 X
BCLK Frequency            200.00 MHz
DRAM Bus Voltage       1.56V

As well loosen up the second and third dram timings to one notch from the bios set
Memory Timings   
CAS Latency (CL)                                     9T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                        9T
RAS Precharge (tRP)                                9T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)                           24T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)                88T
Command Rate (CR)                                2T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)                         7T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)                      13T
Read To Read Delay (tRTR)    Same Rank: 6T, Different Rank: 7T, Different DIMM: 8T
Read To Write Delay (tRTW)    Same Rank: 11T, Different Rank: 11T, Different DIMM: 11T
Write To Read Delay (tWTR)    6T, Same Rank: 19T, Different Rank: 7T, Different DIMM: 7T
Write To Write Delay (tWTW)    Same Rank: 6T, Different Rank: 8T, Different DIMM: 8T
Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP)               6T
Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP)             26T
Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW)         30T
Write CAS Latency (tWCL)                        9T
CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE)                    4T
Refresh Period (tREF)                               6112T
Round Trip Latency (tRTL)                        63T
Burst Length (BL)                                     8

I don't know what else is needed to get more performance or stability at this current state.
Any point in tweaking these settings?
CHA CTRL                     0.500 X
CHA DATA                    0.500 X
CHB CTRL                     0.500 X
CHB DATA                    0.500 X
CHC CTRL                    0.500 X
CHC DATA                    0.500 X


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2021)

Decided the ol' girl needed a good clean and coolers rotated. 10c drop. Dual 2680v2





Some fans swapped for MUCH quieter operation.




This ol' one also got some messy love. x5675





Added CD/DVD drives since they were talking up space on my parts shelf. Added fan controller. VERY much full in the HAF 932.


----------



## CozmoCramer (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi All, I've paired up an E5-2620 v3 with a GTX 980 in a little Xeon Gaming Build. I've started capturing gameplay and benchmarks on it, popping them on youtube for any enthusiasts out there. I'm also taking requests for Games/Benchmarks to be run on the system, I'll try to get them up as quickly as possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

CozmoCramer said:


> Hi All, I've paired up an E5-2620 v3 with a GTX 980 in a little Xeon Gaming Build. I've started capturing gameplay and benchmarks on it, popping them on youtube for any enthusiasts out there. I'm also taking requests for Games/Benchmarks to be run on the system, I'll try to get them up as quickly as possible.


That's a good CPU/GPU combo. 

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Arcdar (Aug 13, 2021)

CozmoCramer said:


> Hi All, I've paired up an E5-2620 v3 with a GTX 980 in a little Xeon Gaming Build. I've started capturing gameplay and benchmarks on it, popping them on youtube for any enthusiasts out there. I'm also taking requests for Games/Benchmarks to be run on the system, I'll try to get them up as quickly as possible.


my Wife is running a 2630v3 with a 2070Super at the moment - couldn't be happier  ... still a very very good base for general usage as long as you don't want to break rekords. Even the small v3's.

(I'm rocking the gen before - 2x2690's as V1 even ---- but I paired it with a Asus 3070 strix last year in Dezember *taking cover* ).

If you ever need a comparison I could ask her to record a vid for you to use on your chan


----------



## CozmoCramer (Aug 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good CPU/GPU combo.
> 
> Welcome to TPU!


Thank you for the welcome, I'm really looking forward to learning and contributing anything I can to assist others



Arcdar said:


> my Wife is running a 2630v3 with a 2070Super at the moment - couldn't be happier  ... still a very very good base for general usage as long as you don't want to break rekords. Even the small v3's.
> 
> (I'm rocking the gen before - 2x2690's as V1 even ---- but I paired it with a Asus 3070 strix last year in Dezember *taking cover* ).
> 
> If you ever need a comparison I could ask her to record a vid for you to use on your chan


Thank you so much for the offer, I will keep that in mind if/when the opportunity arises. The 2690's are a great CPU with the higher clocks and cache. Paired up with the 3070, you must be getting some really great results. I'm about to finish off refurbishing a Dual X5650 build (a local business was going to tip it). It has 36GB Ram, but has the lower clock speeds and caching on the CPU's. It's had a complete rebuild with case transplant, SSD upgrade, PCI Audio added... I'm wondering what GPU I should pair this up with, whether to build it out as workstation (maybe use a Quadro 4000) or finish as a gaming machine (something like an RX 580 or GTX 980). Any thoughts?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 14, 2021)

Got the GTX690 in. Decided to leave most of the shroud off and lower the PCI fans for airflow on the cooler. Added a storage drive and she's officially finished!

_Dual gpu for a dual socket. _x5680 ES
_



_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Got the GTX690 in. Decided to leave most of the shroud off and lower the PCI fans for airflow on the cooler.


Interesting! Does it work?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Interesting! Does it work?


She do work to er' full potential. Just had some thermal issues that seemed to work itself out. I'll post some benchies later.

BIG EDIT

It took five hours to make this thing work, but it does now! 





I've got a few games I can try later. It's late, I'm tired, and done with this project. Fun fact the GTX690 has a 135% power limit.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2021)

I've lost track...  what is the fastest stock ivy xeon with more than 8 cores I can run on x79?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I've lost track...  what is the fastest stock ivy xeon with more than 8 cores I can run on x79?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2021)

Wonder if it's possible to push the 12 core to over 4ghz....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Wonder if it's possible to push the 12 core to over 4ghz....


Those CPU are locked and only way to OC them is via BCLK and for that you gonna need some decent branded X79 motherboard....I have Xeon 2697V2 12c/24t and I managed to rise BCLK all the way up to the 115,1 which gives me 3,45Ghz on All cores + Turbo up to the 4,03Ghz(few cores) but I assume that this probably maximum OC or near to the absolute Maximum you can do with the BCLK OC
Also you can read about my testing and OC via BCLK == HERE


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Wonder if it's possible to push the 12 core to over 4ghz....


Only with very good liquid cooling. 240mm rad or better per cpu.


Zyll Goliath said:


> Those CPU are locked and noly way to OC them is via BCLK and for that you gonna need some decent branded X79 motherboard....I have Xeon 2697V2 12c/24t and I managed to rise BCLK all the way up to the 115,1 which gives me 3,45Ghz on All cores + Turbo up to the 4,03Ghz(few cores) but I assume that this probably maximum OC or near to the absolute Maximum you can do with the BCLK OC
> Also you can read about my testing and OC via BCLK on 2650V2&2697V2 HERE


Aren't the E7-2850v2's unlocked?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2021)

My mobo isn't a pussy...  it'll do some sh**....  but just noticed prices on that...  under 150can...  seems very doable.
I'm more interested in vms and stuff like that now anyways...  I don't  really need over 4ghz...  a bit of an oc should do.
Some day...  threadripper.  For now...  I have to use this junk....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Only with very good liquid cooling. 240mm rad or better per cpu.
> 
> Aren't the E7-2850v2's unlocked?


No actually nothing to do with the cooling.... it's just a fact that you need to rise the base clock and that can give you that much before it's starts dropping on you....in fact do not expect even 110 on BCLK people usually OC around 103-107 anything above that is excellent.......
Those are E7 I assume those are also locked and as I am aware they can't work on X79/regular motherboards


----------



## Toothless (Aug 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> My mobo isn't a pussy...  it'll do some sh**....  but just noticed prices on that...  under 150can...  seems very doable.
> I'm more interested in vms and stuff like that now anyways...  I don't  really need over 4ghz...  a bit of an oc should do.
> Some day...  threadripper.  For now...  I have to use this junk....


Board doesn't matter when the chip is locked. You want an unlocked 8 core? 1680v2. Anything bigger is bclk overclocking.

X79 also isn't junk. Still very much strong enough to do just about anything today.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2021)

Already run the 1680 v2.  But I need moar cores!  So hope I don't regret this:


----------



## Toothless (Aug 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Already run the 1680 v2.  But I need moar cores!  So hope I don't regret this:
> View attachment 214428


Should've probably done with a dual socket at this point since you're using virtual machines. Plenty of ATX/E-ATX dual sockets with eight DIMM slots on that family. Honestly I'm sure a second 2697v2 in one of those boards would be great.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2021)

I would like a dualie mobo...  I might have to think about that when I get more funds.  On my fixed income I could barely afford this thing.
I am going to try some blck ocing on this thing when I get it....  probably won't get much,  but should be fun.  Eventually I could get the dualie
and add a 2nd 2697,  and keep the 1680 in this mobo.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 27, 2021)

Just don't expect a whole lot of overclocking on the 26xx chips. I know Supermicro and Asus have some nice little dual socket boards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Already run the 1680 v2.  But I need moar cores!  So hope I don't regret this:
> View attachment 214428


I think you'll be happy with it. With the board you've got, you should be able to OC and get 3.6ghz all-core without much fuss. Scratch that, just remembered that CPU is not unlocked. Still, there should be a BIOS option for forcing the highest per-core-multi to all cores.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2021)

I've seen it can do 3.45 all core with a bit of tweaking.  But some have got it to 4ghz.  My mobo probably won't do it...  but I'll probably try.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I've seen it can do 3.45 all core with a bit of tweaking.  But some have got it to 4ghz.  My mobo probably won't do it...  but I'll probably try.


4Ghz it's impossible...that's only turbo boosting on few cores....also PCIe on high BCLK OC become sensitive and it will probably work only like PCIe 2 but honestly that is not a big issue IF everything else working find and your machine is stable....GL


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2021)

I believe I can lock my pci-e freq in bios....  101 is usually best.  I'll have to reboot to bios to confirm,  but I believe that's what you do
for blck ocing.....
Even if not...  every day I keep saying while trying to do things with my vms....  I wish I had more cores.....  I wish I had more cores.....
This is all I can do until I can afford a threadripper.....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I believe I can lock my pci-e freq in bios....  101 is usually best.  I'll have to reboot to bios to confirm,  but I believe that's what you do
> for blck ocing.....


Doubt that...you can use strap but problem with those Xeons is that they working only on first strap(100Mhz)and then you can rise the bclk....never the less here my last CPU-Z run bellow in attachment...
P.S.The positive thing IF you managed to OC this Xeon you will not need to add much V usually you easily can stay bellow 1,2V(my working on 1,17V)so there is no problem with cooling at all....they are cool...


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2021)

Well...  I need to test it.  A bird in hand is worth 2 in the bush.  I'll still have my 1680 cpu,  so nothing lost really.  And 8 cores just sucks for doing things for what I do.  Screw gaming,  I got bored
with it.  Vms and rendering are much more fun for me now.  And I get to play with a new cpu!  Win win.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 28, 2021)

Much more PCIe for bclk OC'ing. 105-115 pending how much bclk you're trying to get to.
This from a benchmarking aspect of course, not 24/7.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 28, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Much more PCIe for bclk OC'ing. 105-115 pending how much bclk you're trying to get to.
> This from a benchmarking aspect of course, not 24/7.


Well...not really I mean at least not for me....I did detail testing and my RIG working 24/7 on 115,1 on BCLK never have any issues it's 100% stable...the thing is that I can rise the BCLK a bit more but then the system is not stable anymore....I honestly do not like to show my scores&benchmarks IF I can't use my system 24/7 on that speed I don't see the point in that.....


----------



## Edwired (Aug 28, 2021)

Been playing around with the Intel C-State Tech in the bios while running the 4.20ghz overclock. Since it been enabled I did observe the behavior that it lowers the vcore, power and current when it in idle state. I rang TT Isle of Man 2 as it the only game that seems to crashes randomly during the race while the C-State been enabled so I figured out a way around the crashing issue by going into processor power management and setting the maximum processor state from 100% to 95% which on the fly it changes the overclock from 4.20ghz to 4ghz without restarting the system or going into the bios. When the game is running I was checking the actual vcore reading it bouncing about from 1.192v to 1,232v depending on the cpu load but most of the time it hoovering about 1,208v without crashing the game


----------



## jb6789 (Aug 28, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I've lost track...  what is the fastest stock ivy xeon with more than 8 cores I can run on x79?


E5-2697V2 (12C/24T) followed by E5-2690v2 (10C/20T) .  Both are locked. Stuck with stressing components using BLCK OC. Requires a very good motherboard to do this effectively.
Best high core unlocked is the venerable E5-1680v2 (8C/16T). Decent OCing on a good motherboard.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 30, 2021)

I may be able to get some financial help with a dualie mobo and a 2nd 2697...  probably my best option for the next few years.
Lots of mobos on ebay for around 100us...  but can't figure out what's best.  I eventually want a 2nd case,  psu and ram to run both
this 1680 and a dual 2697 server system.  And then some day a threadripper....  but thats just a dream...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I may be able to get some financial help with a dualie mobo and a 2nd 2697...  probably my best option for the next few years.
> Lots of mobos on ebay for around 100us...  but can't figure out what's best.  I eventually want a 2nd case,  psu and ram to run both
> this 1680 and a dual 2697 server system.  And then some day a threadripper....  but thats just a dream...


You'll want an actual server board. Not these Chinese boards that are salvaged together.

If only your budget was higher, I'd sell you my board and ram.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Not these Chinese boards that are salvaged together.


Why? I run one as a daily driver and it runs perfectly. X79 with an E5-2667v2 and 32GB of 1866ECCreg. It's been great.


----------



## Arcdar (Aug 31, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You'll want an actual server board. Not these Chinese boards that are salvaged together.
> 
> If only your budget was higher, I'd sell you my board and ram.


some of them are actually quite good. I also run one ( HUANANZHI X79 16D - which I payed 105$ for in 2019 I think. Either end of 2018 or early 2019 ) for my dual 2690sV1 no issues at all. Fan-settings only works on the two 4-pin headers (the three-pin run at 100% all the time, no matter what you set) but that's about all the issues I had with it.


Check out Miycost - or his youtube. He tests them quite a lot for gaming and other uses and lists all pro's and con's of them as well as which chipset is actually on the board (not all x79s and x99s are actually X79/X99 or the C610 chipset on Aliexpress) - but if you can find some very decent dual boards with X99 chipset on Aliexpress which get the job done. In general Miycost has some decent reviews and info's on most of the x79/x99 stuff on aliexpress - he started his channel for those who can't order regular stuff (some areas of russia for instance) as well as for those who don't have the money to go "all the new shiny stuff" - and does a great job at that (very detailed reviews in english and his native languate) .

Right now the prices are artificially inflated thanks to the HDD-Mining-Boom which profits from dual-cpu-setups but in general.



I got JGINYUE X99 Dual 2011-3 for a friend in January for 99€ on a sale. He's running two 2678W v3's on it and is super happy. We used a Y-Adapter to connect both CPU-Coolers to one of the 4-pin headers and a cheap 4-pin Fan hub to connect his case-fans to the 2nd cpu-4-pin-fan-header and this way he could set them all up to use PWM and everything runs smooth, quiet and nice . It's not "the best" board - of course I'd also love an Asus WS dual x99 board.... but hey, 99€ vs >300€ ? The price-to-performance definitely goes for the chinese board here. Both NVME M2's run also really well and in general actually was surprised by how well it looked finally assembled. No fancy bling-bling or massive heatsinks. But the IR-thermometer showed everything in good shape/temperature even while running prime - so in general, again, it's a decent little board if you get it for a price close to 120$, looks nice and works. I also already used a HUANANZHI X99 F8D which actually had better memory performance than the one mentioned before , but only one NVME-M2 and also I didn't like the red/black combo for the build I did for another friend .... the pureblack of the Jingyue was way easier and nicer to integrate  ... at least as long as you use it at your desktop in a case which has some "viewing my hardware" options  ...

Of course you can't use "all core unlock" on the dual-motherboards which you could do on regular 2011-3 with xeon-v3's but whatever.... they run well enough like they are .


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

I hope that my X58 board arrives tomorrow


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I hope that my X58 board arrives tomorrow


I suspect you are going to have some OC fun with that chip.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I suspect you are going to have some OC fun with that chip.


Aiming for 4.4GHz as 4.2 was stable


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Aiming for 4.4GHz as 4.2 was stable


Try not to push the voltages to high. 4.2ghz is entirely respectable as a daily OC.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Try not to push the voltages to high. 4.2ghz is entirely respectable as a daily OC.


Cooling of the CPU isn't a problem, I'll put a custom loop with 240x45 rad and I'll have no other components to heat up the loop.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 31, 2021)

Might grab a 5.25 to 3.5 dock for the hdds, clean er' up a little bit the 1680v2 now has a home, and my girlfriend still doesn't give two cares about it. I think it looks glorious.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Cooling of the CPU isn't a problem, I'll put a custom loop with 240x45 rad and I'll have no other components to heat up the loop.


The warning offered has less to do with heat as much as damage from the voltage itself causing electronic pathway degradation, which is a real problem.


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The warning offered has less to do with heat as much as damage from the voltage itself causing electronic pathway degradation, which is a real problem.


Ah that, managed to half-toast my non-Xeon with it. Pretty much reason why I ended with x5690.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The warning offered has less to do with heat as much as damage from the voltage itself causing electronic pathway degradation, which is a real problem.


I hope this P5Q's bundled radial fan fits its VRM heatsink


----------



## Arcdar (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I hope this P5Q's bundled radial fan fits its VRM heatsink
> 
> View attachment 214922


awesome, I also still have the Asus P5Q Deluxe lying around somewhere, including this "amazing little fan"  

but what he's talking about has nothing to do with VRM's or the cpu or heat output but electric corrosion if you want to call it that. Too much voltage destroys pathways. no matter if the cpu/VRM/whatever is running "too hot" or not.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

Arcdar said:


> awesome, I also still have the Asus P5Q Deluxe lying around somewhere, including this "amazing little fan"


That's actually a fine little helper when you have a watercooled CPU and not much airflow going to VRM/chipset


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> That's actually a fine little helper when you have a watercooled CPU and not much airflow going to VRM/chipset


on my Asus P6 i used same fan (2) one from a Asus p38 and one from my P45 to help cool VRM 
2 is better than one especially when using a WC Block on Cpu.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> That's actually a fine little helper when you have a watercooled CPU and not much airflow going to VRM/chipset


That is the main reason I like and strongly prefer down-draft heatsinks as the air being blown through will also cool the VRM heatsinks on the board.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 2, 2021)

Here the video I uploaded it abit shit since it looks perfect on the computer but youtube makes it worse in video quality for some reason but other than it shows abit stuttering but never mind that. In the video the bottom left corner is the vcore reading during TT Isle of Man 2 along with the cpu temps it pretty good for the X5675 with the overclock to 4.20ghz but I limited it to 4ghz with the maximum processor state to 95% (You might have to put the video in fullscreen to see it ). This is with all the Intel C-State features is enabled


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Here the video I uploaded it abit shit since it looks perfect on the computer but youtube makes it worse in video quality for some reason but other than it shows abit stuttering but never mind that. In the video the bottom left corner is the vcore reading during TT Isle of Man 2 along with the cpu temps it pretty good for the X5675 with the overclock to 4.20ghz but I limited it to 4ghz with the maximum processor state to 95% (You might have to put the video in fullscreen to see it ). This is with all the Intel C-State features is enabled


Good performance!


----------



## Edwired (Sep 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good performance!


Without the video capture the cpu load is alot lower and it nearly butter smooth with a drop frame here and there in some part of the game


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 2, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Without the video capture the cpu load is alot lower and it nearly butter smooth with a drop frame here and there in some part of the game


External capture hubs can be very useful for that reason.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You'll want an actual server board. Not these Chinese boards that are salvaged together.
> 
> If only your budget was higher, I'd sell you my board and ram.


Was planning on a real server board.  What do you have to offer?  I see supermicros and asus boards going for 100 or so on ebay.  And ecc ram is cheap and available.
Like I said,  I may get some assistance to pull this off.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Was planning on a real server board.  What do you have to offer?  I see supermicros and asus boards going for 100 or so on ebay.  And ecc ram is cheap and available.
> Like I said,  I may get some assistance to pull this off.


It's a Supermicro board, and it's massive with custom standoff holes. You'd need an SSI-EEB sized case for it which might be more costly than it's worth.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2021)

Well,  got a new toy in the mail today....  darn should of resized pic...  can't figure out how...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

johnspack said:


> darn should of resized pic... can't figure out how...


PaintDotNet. It's free and very easy to use.





						Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing
					

Paint.NET is free image and photo editing software for computers that run Windows.



					www.getpaint.net
				




However, if you're on Android;








						Photo Editor - Apps on Google Play
					

Photo Editor is a small but powerful photo editing application




					play.google.com
				




If you're on Apple, I'm the wrong person to ask..


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2021)

I actually use pinta...  native linux app.  I just didn't bother to set it up right.  I am going to see if paint.net will run under wine however....  why not?
Heh,  nope....  oh well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I actually use pinta...  native linux app.  I just didn't bother to set it up right.  I am going to see if paint.net will run under wine however....  why not?
> Heh,  nope....  oh well.


GIMP?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2021)

Heh, yeah,  gimp.  Time for me to learn how to use it!


----------



## Operandi (Sep 17, 2021)

Just an E3-1245v6 in my TrueNAS NAS work in progress looking not nice and tidy.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2021)

New toy up and running:




Well that wasn't difficult...  still working my way up:














						Intel Xeon E5 2697 v2 @ 3239.85 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[agy4xh] Validated Dump by WIN8BLACK (2021-09-19 02:53:57) - MB: Asus P9X79 PRO - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 19, 2021)

johnspack said:


> New toy up and running:
> View attachment 217401
> 
> Well that wasn't difficult...  still working my way up:
> ...


So 108 on BCLK running fine...did you leave turbo On...be aware that that soon after you change turbo to stay ON in bios go and save changes or if you go around and change other things it will automatically change on OFF(that is at least in my case).....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2021)

Heh,  yep.  Every time you change the bus speed,  it disables turbo again.  It probably has more left,  only used a small amount of offset vcore,  still very low.
Still have to see if I can set up my ram at the 1866 strap as it will be a bit higher now.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 19, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  yep.  Every time you change the bus speed,  it disables turbo again.  It probably has more left,  only used a small amount of offset vcore,  still very low.
> Still have to see if I can set up my ram at the 1866 strap as it will be a bit higher now.


Yeah sure it's best if you tweak your voltages manually just go slowly and step by step same goes for the memory....after you do that show us some results from tests/benchmarks....GL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  yep.  Every time you change the bus speed,  it disables turbo again.  It probably has more left,  only used a small amount of offset vcore,  still very low.
> Still have to see if I can set up my ram at the 1866 strap as it will be a bit higher now.


You can still lock the multi to the high-core turbo can't you?


----------



## Arcdar (Sep 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> New toy up and running:
> View attachment 217401
> 
> Well that wasn't difficult...  still working my way up:
> ...


very nice  

What cooling are you running on it? I have my old 2690s running with "out sourced" Corsair 150i (280mm with 2x 140 Corsair LL) and if I stress it (prime or letting a 10-core-XMR miner run for 1 hour are still the best "stress tests" I found  ) it easily hits 70°C ... sometimes even 75°C .... yes. Thats "not bad" for the chip and still room above, but still, not what I'd call "cool"  

Also your 2697v2 runs nearly as cool on idle as my 2690v1 does, so I'm curious


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 20, 2021)

Arcdar said:


> very nice
> 
> What cooling are you running on it? I have my old 2690s running with "out sourced" Corsair 150i (280mm with 2x 140 Corsair LL) and if I stress it (prime or letting a 10-core-XMR miner run for 1 hour are still the best "stress tests" I found  ) it easily hits 70°C ... sometimes even 75°C .... yes. Thats "not bad" for the chip and still room above, but still, not what I'd call "cool"
> 
> Also your 2697v2 runs nearly as cool on idle as my 2690v1 does, so I'm curious


Oh those running really cool...I also heave 2697 V2 and it's OC 115 on BCLK with just normal/cheap air cooler Xigmatek with dual fan on it and this 12 core monster only reach 70c-75c IF it is under heavy beanchmarking stress test like prime 95 or cinebench R23 otherwise in games and normal daily work temps are around 40c-50c....


----------



## Arcdar (Sep 20, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Oh those running really cool...I also heave 2697 V2 and it's OC 115 on BCLK with just normal/cheap air cooler Xigmatek with dual fan on it and this 12 core monster only reach 70c-75c IF it is under heavy beanchmarking stress test like prime 95 or cinebench R23 otherwise in games and normal daily work temps are around 40c-50c....



Interesting. I guess I have to switch my old 2690v1 to a 2697v2 then


----------



## dhdude (Sep 20, 2021)

Does my humble Xeon E3-1275v2 qualify for the Xeon Owners club?  Previously owned E5-2680 v1 (on a Gigabyte X79-UP3) and E5440 (Gigabyte G41 771 modded).
Still have an untested Asus X79 Deluxe somewhere, I’m now inspired to see if I can get it working and pick up an E5 v2 for it!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 20, 2021)

Arcdar said:


> Interesting. I guess I have to switch my old 2690v1 to a 2697v2 then


Well V1 are build in 32nm technology(Sandy bridge) and V2 are build in 22nm technology(Ivy Bridge) ....22nm use less power that's also basically means less heat....



dhdude said:


> Does my humble Xeon E3-1275v2 qualify for the Xeon Owners club?  Previously owned E5-2680 v1 (on a Gigabyte X79-UP3) and E5440 (Gigabyte G41 771 modded).
> Still have an untested Asus X79 Deluxe somewhere, I’m now inspired to see if I can get it working and pick up an E5 v2 for it!


Sure man you are more than welcome in our club!!!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 20, 2021)

Well,  to above,  yes all core is locked to 30 x bus.  Single core is locked to 35 x bus.  I now need to enable c3 and c6 reporting as I think that will max out the non all core turbo ratios.
Also might try with eist off.    Much more testing to do.  Cooling is still my old Noctua D14.  Which is doing better than you might think.  Got a surprise when I went to swap cpus....  found
my 200mm top fan blades sitting on top of my heatsink.  Just blew apart after 12 years.  Also a front cpu intake fan did the same thing a few days ago.  I have severely reduced air flow now.
And it'll be awhile before I replace the top fan....  bloody expensive.


----------



## Xeon (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi, new around here...bought these puppies recently, but I've been riding the used Xeon bandwagon for a while now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

Xeon said:


> Hi, new around here...bought these puppies recently, but I've been riding the used Xeon bandwagon for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 217649


That's 40 cores/80 threads in that picture. Nice. What do you plan to do with them?

BTW, Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Arcdar (Sep 21, 2021)

Xeon said:


> Hi, new around here...bought these puppies recently, but I've been riding the used Xeon bandwagon for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 217649


nice! Which board will they go in to? And like Lexluthermiester said - what use and welcome to TPU in general (congrats to post#1  )


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's 40 cores/80 threads in that picture. Nice. What do you plan to do with them?
> 
> BTW, Welcome to TPU!


Hopefully join TPU's World Grid Computing Team or the Rosetta Team!!   

Welcome to TPU @Xeon !!


----------



## Xeon (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome guys!

These CPUs are mounted on an HP Z840, It's being used mostly as a remote desktop for rendering in kray.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

Xeon said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys!
> 
> These CPUs are mounted on an HP Z840, It's being used mostly as a remote desktop for rendering in kray.


Lots of RAM required for that as well @Xeon ?   A friend does video editing and such like, he says he needs at least 2GB of RAM per thread in the PC, so I think he's up to 128GB and still runs short...  How on earth that happens I've honestly no idea!!


----------



## Xeon (Sep 21, 2021)

My workload isn't particularly demanding on memory, but I do have 128GB just in case  Video editing 4K and above can be pretty taxing on your system.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

I hear that alot to be honest @Xeon 

I've been a little busy at home with my servers, I've been upgrading RAM in all of them...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2021)

Well,  okay,  leave EIST on.  But you do need to enable C3 and C6 reporting to get full turbo bins.  Now I'm seeing up to 3780 on single core turbo.  Tried to capture it,  but it's too quick.
This will at least show the above 30x multi:


----------



## Edwired (Sep 21, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Well,  okay,  leave EIST on.  But you do need to enable C3 and C6 reporting to get full turbo bins.  Now I'm seeing up to 3780 on single core turbo.  Tried to capture it,  but it's too quick.
> This will at least show the above 30x multi:
> View attachment 217770


You can use Hwinfo64 to do the capture on the clocks


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2021)

I never stop learning...  which is good...  60th on the 28th....  got one to hit:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 21, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I never stop learning...  which is good...  60th on the 28th....  got one to hit:
> View attachment 217771


Did you tried to push it a bit more?here are my clocks speeds



115.1/Bus that give me 3,453 on All cores + turbo that goes all the way up to the 4,028...Almost a year now 100% stable on those speeds also very cold&quiet...love this CPU....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2021)

Pushed it to 110.  Tried 115,  and no go.  More difficult to make it hit single turbo when it's higher.   Replaced my blown up intake fan...  temps are lower.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Pushed it to 110.


And without pushing voltages too high. Very nice!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 22, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Pushed it to 110.  Tried 115,  and no go.  More difficult to make it hit single turbo when it's higher.   Replaced my blown up intake fan...  temps are lower.
> View attachment 217782


Nice...110 on BCLK is also Great....


----------



## Edwired (Sep 22, 2021)

Been tweaking the Xeon X5675 since adjusting the power plans so I can have three options like power saver, balanced and high performance.
Power saver will lock the cpu clocks to 2.4ghz all cores this with the processor maximum processor state to 5%
Balanced will allow the clocks to move about from 2.4ghz to 3.4ghz regarding the load with the maximum processor state to 83%
High performance will allow the clocks to move about from 2.4ghz to 4.20ghz regarding the load with the maximum processor state to 100% (this one I had to bump up the vcore offset and qpi/dram core voltage by two clicks to get it working correctly)
But before the maximum processor state was 95% resulting 4ghz all cores didn't need to bump vcore offset and qpi/dram core voltage. 
Still learning as I go along


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2021)

Had to beat that darn ryzen....:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Had to beat that darn ryzen....:


Only just...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2021)

Stupid ram won't do the 1866 strap...  which is just over 2000....  so I'm fd.  Thank god I only want to run vms on this thing.
In the end... I want a TR system bad.  But this will just have to do for now.....

Had to try my last stable bus oc...  112...  got a bit more...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 23, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Stupid ram won't do the 1866 strap...  which is just over 2000....  so I'm fd.  Thank god I only want to run vms on this thing.
> In the end... I want a TR system bad.  But this will just have to do for now.....
> 
> Had to try my last stable bus oc...  112...  got a bit more...
> View attachment 218006


Nice result....you getting close to my score....




And btw ram speed ain't going to help you that much.....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah,  I'll have to figure out what to tweak to get that few more Mhz on the bus.  Haven't tried 113 yet...  it might do that.  Wonder if I should bump vtt up or what....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Wonder if I should bump vtt up or what....


That might work, but careful how far you push the voltages for it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  I'll have to figure out what to tweak to get that few more Mhz on the bus.  Haven't tried 113 yet...  it might do that.  Wonder if I should bump vtt up or what....


You can push it as long as he keep awake...my sample refuse to turn on at 116 on BCLK so after that I start fine tuning from 115.9-115.1 where I finally leave it to work...it was actually working fine also on 115.2-115.3 but I decide to put it notch down just to be sure....most of my Voltages are manually tuned so I will take a pic in bios and post it bellow so that you can have some orientation what to tweak...


----------



## Edwired (Sep 24, 2021)

I decided to push abit more on the cpu multi from x21 to x22 getting to 4.40ghz to see if it can take it while running with bclk 200 ram 1600mhz. Kept getting slapped with the bsod same one keep appearing. Even bumped up the vcore and qpi/dram a couple of notches to no improvements there. I am guessing it pretty much on the limit based on the bclk 200, uncore 3200mhz and qpi link 3600mhz. Anyone have any idea what I can do to make it work or is it a washout in trying for more?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2021)

Edwired said:


> I am guessing it pretty much on the limit based on the bclk 200, uncore 3200mhz and qpi link 3600mhz.


That would be my guess. You may have hit the ceiling for your CPU.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That would be my guess. You may have hit the ceiling for your CPU.


Suppose you are correct on that theory


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Suppose you are correct on that theory


This is not to say that with a lower bclk and a high multi you might get a higher overall clock, just that with the config stated above that that your silicone lottry may have hit the limit. And let's be fair, those are damn decent clocks and a solid OC. There's nothing to be sad about there.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is not to say that with a lower bclk and a high multi you might get a higher overall clock, just that with the config stated above that that your silicone lottry may have hit the limit. And let's be fair, those are damn decent clocks and a solid OC. There's nothing to be sad about there.


Might try a different way of getting to the 4.4pghz by letting the bios take control of the rest of the voltages and timings except dram voltage as I don't want it to overvoltage too much while monitoring the bios voltages through aida64 to see what it doing to vcore and qpi/dram voltage while bumping up blck as started to refresh the bios settings while comparing it to my old settings to see if any improvement or decrease in performance in benchmark tests


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Might try a different way of getting to the 4.4pghz by letting the bios take control of the rest of the voltages and timings except dram voltage as I don't want it to overvoltage too much while monitoring the bios voltages through aida64 to see what it doing to vcore and qpi/dram voltage while bumping up blck as started to refresh the bios settings while comparing it to my old settings to see if any improvement or decrease in performance in benchmark tests


Or you could be happy with 4.2ghz. with a 200mhz bclk, 4.2ghz is a snappy OC.


----------



## Edwired (Sep 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or you could be happy with 4.2ghz. with a 200mhz bclk, 4.2ghz is a snappy OC.


Yeah something about 200bclk as was having abit of instabilities somewhere between the three which are dram freq, uncore and qpi link. Have to figure out to iron out that sometime soon. As if I lower either the three it loosing performance in ram overall as it hard enough to pick one to increase or decrease the freq to gain or lose


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah,  hard wall on this 2697 at 113...  no point in pushing past 112.  I do notice in very single threaded old games...  well a win98 one...  my fps dropped from 144 to almost down to 100.
Apparently 3800 is not as fast as 4400....  but overall,  a dam good cpu that lets me throw more threads into vms and they run much faster!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  hard wall on this 2697 at 113...  no point in pushing past 112.  I do notice in very single threaded old games...  well a win98 one...  my fps dropped from 144 to almost down to 100.
> Apparently 3800 is not as fast as 4400....  but overall,  a dam good cpu that lets me throw more threads into vms and they run much faster!


112bclk is respectable. I'd say the silicon lottery went in your favor there.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

Is there a magic trick to enable 21x multiplier on Xeon X5650?  Board is Asus P6X58D-E With the latest bios. I can only choose 20 or 22 when choosing a high multiplier with X5650 

Running at 20x210 atm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Is there a magic trick to enable 21x multiplier on Xeon X5650?  Board is Asus P6X58D-E With the latest bios. I can only choose 20 or 22 when choosing a high multiplier with X5650


IIRC, that multi is locked out because it not in the boost profile and is not a standard operating multi. I might be wrong on that, but I think that is what's happening. With it being a locked CPU it likely will not work.

Just for the sake of argument, what happens when you try to lock the multi to 21 in ThrottleStop? If you haven't tried yet, give it a try and see if it works? If the 21 multi can be accessed by that CPU, ThrottleStop will be able to.


Jill Valentine said:


> Running at 20x210 atm.


Let's be honest, this is a very solid OC for the X5650. It's not a very high binned CPU so the fact that you are getting 4.2ghz out of it is seriously excellent!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> IIRC, that multi is locked out because it not in the boost profile and is not a standard operating multi. I might be wrong on that, but I think that is what's happening. With it being a locked CPU it likely will not work.
> 
> Just for the sake of argument, what happens when you try to lock the multi to 21 in ThrottleStop? If you haven't tried yet, give it a try and see if it works? If the 21 multi can be accessed by that CPU, ThrottleStop will be able to.


Haven't tried that, just been wondering that the multiplier selection in BIOS goes from 20x to 22x


----------



## Xeon (Sep 28, 2021)

If i remember correctly, back in the day i had to  crossflash a BIOS from the ASUS X58 workstation on my p6t deluxe v2 to hold that multi. 22X205 to get 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

Xeon said:


> If i remember correctly, back in the day i had to  crossflash a BIOS from the ASUS X58 workstation on my p6t deluxe v2 to hold that multi. 22X205 to get 4.5 GHz.


I have a P6X58D-E with the newest bios


----------



## Xeon (Sep 28, 2021)

Does it have "High TDP Turbo Mode"?


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

One thread has crashed. Boot and let's put 1.4125V and put Prime running again.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2021)

Well thought I had pushed my bus oc too far.  Os crashed,  then wouldn't boot anymore.  Got another install up okay,  but was having issues accessing the first drive.
Finally noticed drives disappearing   in bios.  Set clocks to stock.  Still happening.  So I start pulling sata cables.  Evil dam things.  One cable bad,  and connected to the
wrong port.  Swap it over...  everything is back to normal.  Reset my oc and continue.  Started fighting with this yesterday,  just fixed now.  ARG!
I think the birthday god rewarded me...  scary way to start my 60th birthday.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

X5650 @ 4.2 ran prime95 for 6 hours stable(small FFT), I think that it's fine. More fine-tuning later, good night fellas! ^^


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2021)

Cleaned up, pulled wifi, stuck GTX580 in (was to be donated but, shit happens) and got SSD back in. 

New project is in the works. Gotta work some overtime for it~ but for now enjoy the 4.5ghz x5675 returning.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Cleaned up, pulled wifi, stuck GTX580 in (was to be donated but, shit happens) and got SSD back in.
> 
> New project is in the works. Gotta work some overtime for it~ but for now enjoy the 4.5ghz x5675 returning.


X58 and GTX 580, damn I love that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Cleaned up, pulled wifi, stuck GTX580 in (was to be donated but, shit happens) and got SSD back in.
> 
> New project is in the works. Gotta work some overtime for it~ but for now enjoy the 4.5ghz x5675 returning.


That system deserves more than a GTX580. But it's not shabby either.



Jill Valentine said:


> X58 and GTX 580, damn I love that.


Oh, right! Didn't think about that number symmetry!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That system deserves more than a GTX580. But it's not shabby either.
> 
> 
> Oh, right! Didn't think about that number symmetry!


Well, it could have a Radeon RX 580, I guess...?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That system deserves more than a GTX580. But it's not shabby either.
> 
> 
> Oh, right! Didn't think about that number symmetry!


All funding is going to a new project. Just gonna take a bit.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 3, 2021)

The old and the new.







Board on the bottom left is an 2011v3. You can guess where this is going.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 4, 2021)

I forgot this thread exists. I've been doing a _lot _with Xeons recently.

Starting off with this golden X5680 I got out of a lot of 7 chips:


All-core:








						Intel Xeon X5680 @ 5011.36 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[uk33kr] Validated Dump by Fouquin (2021-09-22 02:22:34) - MB: Asus Rampage II GENE - RAM: 6144 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				



Suicide:








						Intel Xeon X5680 @ 5412.27 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[bbulu5] Validated Dump by Fouquin (2021-09-22 06:12:07) - MB: Asus Rampage II GENE - RAM: 6144 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




Then the majority of my time has been spent on the PC-DL Deluxe with the 130nm Xeons.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I forgot this thread exists. I've been doing a _lot _with Xeons recently.
> 
> Starting off with this golden X5680 I got out of a lot of 7 chips:
> 
> ...


Nice...Is it 24/7 stable on that speed?Can it survive Cinebench R23 run?


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 4, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nice...Is it 24/7 stable on that speed?Can it survive Cinebench R23 run?


It's only bench stable. 4.8GHz is 24/7 stable. I haven't tested to see if leaving SpeedStep on and having it turbo up to 5GHz would remain more stable, but it was the case with a previous X5680 which could do 4.6GHz all core and 4.8GHz boost at 1.53v.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's only bench stable. 4.8GHz is 24/7 stable. I haven't tested to see if leaving SpeedStep on and having it turbo up to 5GHz would remain more stable, but it was the case with a previous X5680 which could do 4.6GHz all core and 4.8GHz boost at 1.53v.


1.53v? I should try that.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's only bench stable. 4.8GHz is 24/7 stable. I haven't tested to see if leaving SpeedStep on and having it turbo up to 5GHz would remain more stable, but it was the case with a previous X5680 which could do 4.6GHz all core and 4.8GHz boost at 1.53v.


Cool....4,8Ghz on X58 platform is also awesome...you got a golden sample there....it's a keeper for sure.....


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I forgot this thread exists. I've been doing a _lot _with Xeons recently.
> 
> Starting off with this golden X5680 I got out of a lot of 7 chips:


I have a question, I pulled my Asus P6T Deluxe V2 with the X5670 out of my Alienware case, for a ASRock i7 4790 build. I saw here locally a person selling some of the X5690's for around $20 us, is this a good buy? I do plan on buying another ATX case one day and putting the Xeon/ Asus build back in it. My X5670 was running @4.3 GHz, would I benefit any at all by buying one of the X5690's?


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 4, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I have a question, I pulled my Asus P6T Deluxe V2 with the X5670 out of my Alienware case, for a ASRock i7 4790 build. I saw here locally a person selling some of the X5690's for around $20 us, is this a good buy? I do plan on buying another ATX case one day and putting the Xeon/ Asus build back in it. My X5670 was running @4.3 GHz, would I benefit any at all by buying one of the X5690's?



I paid $8/ea for the X5680s and was impressed that most were 4.6-4.7GHz capable. I think these higher SKU Xeons do have maybe a small bin advantage, but it's hard to qualify that statement with only these 7 samples. I would say that it's likely easier to find the higher limit on these due to their higher multi, so you aren't running into FSB limits before the chip itself tops out.

Should you pay $20 for the X5690? Tough call. It's got the flagship status regardless of how well it clocks which is nice. So maybe.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I paid $8/ea for the X5680s and was impressed that most were 4.6-4.7GHz capable. I think these higher SKU Xeons do have maybe a small bin advantage, but it's hard to qualify that statement with only these 7 samples. I would say that it's likely easier to find the higher limit on these due to their higher multi, so you aren't running into FSB limits before the chip itself tops out.
> 
> Should you pay $20 for the X5690? Tough call. It's got the flagship status regardless of how well it clocks which is nice. So maybe.


Is that all core or the two in your CPUz screenie?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I forgot this thread exists. I've been doing a _lot _with Xeons recently.
> 
> Starting off with this golden X5680 I got out of a lot of 7 chips:
> 
> ...


Good grief that voltage!! Damn! 5.4ghz though, and a 5.01ghz all core, very nice!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> that voltage!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> View attachment 219472


Yup, damn.. 

Given the VID spec for that line of Xeons is 1.375v, 1.6+v or 1.7+v is mindbogglingly dangerous for those CPU's, regardless of cooling.


----------



## Xeon (Oct 5, 2021)

Dusting out my old Tyan S7050, used to be my workstation board with a couple of E5-2667 V2 and 128GB of ram till I replaced it with a Supermicro X10SRA and a E5-2690 V3. The hardware that used to be in this board sits on the Dell R720XD LFF below also retired.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 5, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Is that all core or the two in your CPUz screenie?


All-core, same as the 5GHz run. See the CPU-Z validations. I didn't waste much time doing 1-2 core suicide runs on the other chips.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2021)

Little preview. Still waiting for the rest of the mail to come in.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Little preview. Still waiting for the rest of the mail to come in.


That's a lot of RAM. What's it going into?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a lot of RAM. What's it going into?



A computer!!!!    

Sorry bro, just had to F with ya man.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2021)

My old X5690 was good for 4800 @ 1.6v all core, that was it .. I should never have sold that system.  Deep regrets. After a decade together. Sadness.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Deep regrets. After a decade together. Sadness.


We've all been there..


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2021)

It was just sitting on my shelf in a box. She said you arent using it, let someone else enjoy it.. and I was like.. that's a great idea. we had our fun, now she can enjoy retirement.. ahh well.. still have my X48 with Xeon lol 

Bright sides


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a lot of RAM. What's it going into?


You guys will see when it's complete


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You guys will see when it's complete


TEASE!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 9, 2021)

2698v4
128GB (8x16GB RDIMM)
Gigabyte x99-SLI
GTX Titan X (Maxwell)
All SSD with plenty to add.

This is replacing the current dual 2680v2/64GB server. A coworker of mine is taking the old girl and I know it'll be in good hands. This one however will be kept as I plan on dual socket'ing it later on if I need more threads.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

Toothless said:


> as I plan on dual socket'ing it later on if I need more threads


20c/40t isn't enough? What do you have it running?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 20c/40t isn't enough? What do you have it running?


BOINC (since it takes so much less power)

Games, bots, quite a few things since now I'm going to really use it and don't have to be limited by storage speeds and etc.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 9, 2021)

Just picked up a dell optiplex 790 sff for free apparently did abit of reading online it does support Xeon e3-1230 to e3-1270 no GPU onboard. But I spotted there is e3-1245 with onboard GPU. Is it a wise move to swap the i5 2400 for the Xeon e3 sandy bridge?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> But I spotted there is e3-1245 with onboard GPU. Is it a wise move to swap the i5 2400 for the Xeon e3 sandy bridge?


Isn't the i5 2400 4 cores 4 threads?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Isn't the i5 2400 4 cores 4 threads?


Yeah it 4 core 4 threads as I'm after looking around online spotted an e3-1275 with igpu inside of it as I aam looking to upgrade it so it have abit more performance as it 4 cores 8 threads on e3-1275 as well higher clock 3.4ghz turbo to 3.8ghz igpu is Intel p3000 compare to the i5 2400 clock 3.1ghz turbo to 3.4ghz Intel igpu is hd2000 I think lower clock on that. But not too sure if it will work without issue since the bios is at the latest A22. Both are on 95w tdp


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> spotted an e3-1375 with igpu inside of it as I aam looking to upgrade


Does not exist must be a typo in advert or its a scam
link please ?


----------



## Edwired (Oct 9, 2021)

Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1275 (8M Cache, 3.40 GHz) - Product Specifications | Intel
					

Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1275 (8M Cache, 3.40 GHz) quick reference with specifications, features, and technologies.




					www.intel.com
				












						Intel Xeon E3-1275 4x 3.40GHz Socket 1155 4 Core Processor Max 3.80GHz CPU | eBay
					

Intel Xeon E3-1275 4x 3.40GHz Socket 1155 4 Core Processor Max 3.80GHz CPU | Computer, Tablets & Netzwerk, Computer-Komponenten & -Teile, CPUs/Prozessoren | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				






dorsetknob said:


> Does not exist must be a typo in advert or its a scam
> link please ?


Was typing the info on my mobile didn't realised there was a typo thanks for pointing that out


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a W2134 but no Board, a good one on the second hand market is by 200€ 

A new one between 300-400€


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> W2134


What socket is that?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What socket is that?


FCLGA2066?
I assume that because i know that the 
W2133-W2135 are socket 2066.
W2134 never heard of it maybe he meant E-2134?


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 16, 2021)

W 2123 sry


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> W 2123 sry


Ah, this one then;








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Xeon (Oct 16, 2021)

lga2066 was an expensive plataform,  not Worth the investement for a quad core cpu imho.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

Xeon said:


> not Worth the investement for a quad core cpu imho.


When you're a truly enthusiast even a 1 core CPU it's worth to you


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

Xeon said:


> lga2066 was an expensive plataform,  not Worth the investement for a quad core cpu imho.


In fairness, that was a 2017 Quad core and a high clock speed sample as well. It's not a shabby CPU. With the right board they could make a decent system with it.


----------



## Xeon (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes, but the right board goes for alot of money because they are pretty sought after. X299 it's a pretty sweet plataform up to 18 cores and overclock.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 16, 2021)

Xeon said:


> Yes, but the right board goes for alot of money because they are pretty sought after. X299 it's a pretty sweet plataform up to 18 cores and overclock.


A Xeon is a Xeon and even if the board is expensive now doesn't mean it won't go down later.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

Xeon said:


> Yes, but the right board goes for alot of money because they are pretty sought after. X299 it's a pretty sweet plataform up to 18 cores and overclock.


While I can't speak for Austria, statside $120 is not unreasonable;








						EVGHA X299 FTW K 142-SX-E297 LGA-2066 DDR4 E-ATX MOTHERBOARD PC940553  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGHA X299 FTW K 142-SX-E297 LGA-2066 DDR4 E-ATX MOTHERBOARD PC940553 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Toothless (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While I can't speak for Austria, statside $120 is not unreasonable;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why must you tempt me.


----------



## Xeon (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While I can't speak for Austria, statside $120 is not unreasonable;
> 
> 
> seth1911 said:
> ...


I thought seth1911 already did


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Why must you tempt me.


Oh hell, was tempted my own self. BTW, now it's down to $114, with free shipping..
Of course these just came up in my search;








						EVGA X299 FTW K, LGA 2066, Intel X299, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.1, USB 3.0 843368049492 | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGA X299 FTW K, LGA 2066, Intel X299, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.1, USB 3.0 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						EVGA X299 FTW K, LGA 2066, Intel X299, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.1, USB 3.0 843368049492 | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGA X299 FTW K, LGA 2066, Intel X299, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.1, USB 3.0 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Both from the same seller, but NIB?


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 17, 2021)

So it works on some X99 boards.









Wonder if it would work on a X58 board, i have Windows 7 on it since it is an offline machine. But wonder if and how Windows 11 would run.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> So it works on some X99 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been testing 11 on a Dell T3500 with a Xeon W3680, which is X58, during the entirety of the beta program and it is currently on 22000.258 which is the latest RTM patch. Bypass methods were used to install. I also run it on a dual core i3-2310 based Dell Vostro V131 as a primary OS and it runs smooth & snappy on that laptop.

Install using a bypass(the guides of which can be found here in the forums) and you will have no problems. All Windows 7/8/10 drivers will work fine in 11. Install, enjoy!


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, 

I just found this thread, I assume dell poweredge servers are part of this, like various setup and troubleshooting?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this thread, I assume dell poweredge servers are part of this, like various setup and troubleshooting?


If it's got a Xeon, it's welcome here.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Oct 18, 2021)

I got a Xeon X5670 a bit ago for $10 shipped on ebay. Pretty good performer for the cost.

Got it dialed in to 4.2ghz. 4.3ghz is iffy, and it won't go past that.

The only real downside is x58 board cost.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 18, 2021)

Toothless said:


> If it's got a Xeon, it's welcome here.


Hey thanks, 

I got a refurbished Dell T620 in May and having issues trying to get it set up.

Just curious if anyone else has Gen 12 Dell poweredge gear?

I am getting uefi errors sometimes. 

One example is when trying to set the embedded nic to default. 

All firmware is up to date, all hardware diagnostic tests are good. Only have the perc h710p( came with server).

Any ideas would be appreciated

The error:
UEFI0001​Thank you
Bill


----------



## Toothless (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> I got a refurbished Dell T620 in May and having issues trying to get it set up.
> 
> ...


My usual thing is just to run stock everything, but then again I've never had a Dell server; just an OEM board from them.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 18, 2021)

Toothless said:


> My usual thing is just to run stock everything, but then again I've never had a Dell server; just an OEM board from them.


The servers seem to be more complex, having bios and uefi is confusing to me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> The servers seem to be more complex


That is an understatement.


crazydrve` said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> I got a refurbished Dell T620 in May and having issues trying to get it set up.
> 
> ...


Based on that screenshot, I believe you might have a RAM problem. Have you tried dropping to one stick of RAM and testing from there?


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I got a Xeon X5670 a bit ago for $10 shipped on ebay. Pretty good performer for the cost.
> 
> Got it dialed in to 4.2ghz. 4.3ghz is iffy, and it won't go past that.
> 
> The only real downside is x58 board cost.


I have my Asus PT6 Deluxe V2 machine running at 4.3GHz with the X5670.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I got a Xeon X5670 a bit ago for $10 shipped on ebay. Pretty good performer for the cost.
> 
> Got it dialed in to 4.2ghz. 4.3ghz is iffy, and it won't go past that.
> 
> The only real downside is x58 board cost.



That's pretty much the exact story with one of my 5670s (haven't pushed the other).  I lucked out in getting one X58 system for free, and a second for almost free.  Free one doesn't OC, though.  :-/


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is an understatement.
> 
> Based on that screenshot, I believe you might have a RAM problem. Have you tried dropping to one stick of RAM and testing from there?


I think I did already but can try again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> I think I did already but can try again.


It might also be a corrupt EFI image.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It might also be a corrupt EFI image.


Hi Lex, 

How would I check that?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hi Lex,
> 
> How would I check that?
> 
> ...


Not sure. You could reflash the firmware if you could get to a stable boot state. Can you get into the management console of the EFI?


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 18, 2021)

Xeon said:


> lga2066 was an expensive plataform,  not Worth the investement for a quad core cpu imho.


CPU Lanes and expansion Slots 



Xeon said:


> I thought seth1911 already did


need a Board for RDIMM


----------



## repman244 (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> I got a refurbished Dell T620 in May and having issues trying to get it set up.
> 
> ...



I'm not really familiar with Dell since I always used HP/HPE, but did you check iDRAC log?

Try running it with minimal hardware setup - 1 CPU, 1 RAM stick, no PCI-e cards etc. just to be sure it's not hardware related (to me it looks like there is a problem with UEFI).
You can also try upgrading the firmware/UEFI to the latest version (or re-flash).
If the management is anything like HP one, you can flash your UEFI through iDRAC.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 18, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> I got a refurbished Dell T620 in May and having issues trying to get it set up.


Wow! I just looked up one, they're more expensive than my truck.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 18, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Wow! I just looked up one, they're more expensive than my truck.


Yep, mine was $3000 from server monkey with my current specs.



repman244 said:


> I'm not really familiar with Dell since I always used HP/HPE, but did you check iDRAC log?
> 
> Try running it with minimal hardware setup - 1 CPU, 1 RAM stick, no PCI-e cards etc. just to be sure it's not hardware related (to me it looks like there is a problem with UEFI).
> You can also try upgrading the firmware/UEFI to the latest version (or re-flash).
> If the management is anything like HP one, you can flash your UEFI through iDRAC.


I am working on figureing this out... this is what the log says. 

UEFI0001: CPU Exception Type 0x03: Breakpoint (Software).
 2021-10-18T16:34:56-0700
Log Sequence Number: 3678
Detailed Description:
A CPU software breakpoint exception (type 0x03) occurred in the pre-boot UEFI environment. The software used it for debugging purposes.
Recommended Action:
Recently installed hardware or updated software may cause this exception. Update or remove the hardware or software.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 19, 2021)

I would try minimum hardware for boot now and see what happens - one CPU, one stick of RAM etc. Of course it can still be the motherboard that causes this fault but you can rule out almost everything else.
Are you running officially supported components (with Dell HDD included)?

For software side, update your firmware, I don't know how Dell does it but I'm pretty sure they have a "service pack" which checks and updates all the firmwares and drivers to the latest version. 
HP uses SPP which is a bootable CD, where you check/select which firmware driver to update.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 19, 2021)

repman244 said:


> I would try minimum hardware for boot now and see what happens - one CPU, one stick of RAM etc. Of course it can still be the motherboard that causes this fault but you can rule out almost everything else.
> Are you running officially supported components (with Dell HDD included)?
> 
> For software side, update your firmware, I don't know how Dell does it but I'm pretty sure they have a "service pack" which checks and updates all the firmwares and drivers to the latest version.
> HP uses SPP which is a bootable CD, where you check/select which firmware driver to update.


Yea, I am running official parts only. 

I have 1 cpu, 1 stick of RAM, no hdds or dvd connected. No USB connected either. Only perc h710p installed in proper slot.

Ugh, this is frustrating


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 19, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Yea, I am running official parts only.
> 
> I have 1 cpu, 1 stick of RAM, no hdds or dvd connected. No USB connected either. Only perc h710p installed in proper slot.
> 
> Ugh, this is frustrating



Does ServerMonkey offer any kind of support?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Does ServerMonkey offer any kind of support?


Yeah, I'm with this.


crazydrve` said:


> Yea, I am running official parts only.
> 
> I have 1 cpu, 1 stick of RAM, no hdds or dvd connected. No USB connected either. Only perc h710p installed in proper slot.
> 
> Ugh, this is frustrating


If you're having this problem with just a basic setup, there is something seriously wrong. I would get in touch with the seller and see about a resolution.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 19, 2021)

I finally got a hold of support. its a 3rd party company. and to add more frustrations, this is a 3rd board swap out.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 20, 2021)

Bet you need to update the bios. It is not a hardware problem. It's all software related. Bad driver update or one that is not supported by your current bios revision.


			https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/en-us/dell-opnmang-sw-v8.1/eemi_13g_v1.2-v1/uefi-event-messages?guid=guid-823669e3-2d7b-41b5-85f1-af7a6bc11acc
		









						dell r630 upgrade idrac cause boot hangup
					

R630  with IDRAC  2.30.30.30, bios 2.0.1, upgrade firmware to 2.60.60.60,  then reboot hangup when "Loading BIOS Drivers...", and try many times with the same error.  downgrade IDRAC to 2.30.30.30, still hangup. try to reset idrac , still the same.




					www.dell.com


----------



## Edwired (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey everyone having bad luck in the the last three weeks as I had nearly lost my left index finger with a hatchet accident 2 weeks ago along with a house fire last saturday resulting losing everything in the process including my beloved custom pc. I don't know if it will work again since the fire crew hosed down the whole house. I'm 100% gutted as well during the house catching fire I had to rescue my father who have Parkinson's diease as he is unable to talk or walk for himself. Due to money crisis I might not be able to rebuilt my beloved custom pc for a long time since having to rebuilt the house from scratch is going to take anywhere from a couple of months to a year. So I might not be available on this forum for awhile

Eddie


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Hey everyone having bad luck in the the last three weeks as I had nearly lost my left index finger with a hatchet accident 2 weeks ago along with a house fire last saturday resulting losing everything in the process including my beloved custom pc. I don't know if it will work again since the fire crew hosed down the whole house. I'm 100% gutted as well during the house catching fire I had to rescue my father who have Parkinson's diease as he is unable to talk or walk for himself. Due to money crisis I might not be able to rebuilt my beloved custom pc for a long time since having to rebuilt the house from scratch is going to take anywhere from a couple of months to a year. So I might not be available on this forum for awhile
> 
> Eddie


That sucks man. Hope better fortunes smile on you sooner rather than later!


----------



## Edwired (Oct 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That sucks man. Hope better fortunes smile on you sooner rather than later!


Yeah it a bum deal all round there is a gofundme page been set up to raise funds to repair the house and I was hoping if the forum would allow it to help out my parents to get their life back on track. I would be grateful if the goal can be achieved in short amount of time 








						Help John and Alice Cummins Rebuild their Home, organized by Ciara Butler
					

Hi, my name is Ciara Butler. I am one of John and Alice Cummins grand-dau… Ciara Butler needs your support for Help John and Alice Cummins Rebuild their Home



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Yeah it a bum deal all round there is a gofundme page been set up to raise funds to repair the house and I was hoping if the forum would allow it to help out my parents to get their life back on track. I would be grateful if the goal can be achieved in short amount of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post that on your profile page so everyone can see it.


----------



## Edwired (Oct 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Post that on your profile page so everyone can see it.


How I do that as I'm on mobile

Yeah have it sorted in about and signature


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2021)

Sorry for big pics. Phone is great.





















Stuck it on 90% BOINC usage. It's still loading up.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, I'm with this.
> 
> If you're having this problem with just a basic setup, there is something seriously wrong. I would get in touch with the seller and see about a resolution.



Looks like I need yet another "new" board. I wish I knew what I was doing wrong.



Mr.Scott said:


> Bet you need to update the bios. It is not a hardware problem. It's all software related. Bad driver update or one that is not supported by your current bios revision.
> 
> 
> https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/en-us/dell-opnmang-sw-v8.1/eemi_13g_v1.2-v1/uefi-event-messages?guid=guid-823669e3-2d7b-41b5-85f1-af7a6bc11acc
> ...



I have made sure everything is updated as much as I can. 

This is what I have....

Firmware Inventory
    Component        Firmware Version     
    Power Supply.Slot.1 07.12.52    
    Power Supply.Slot.2 07.12.52    
    Integrated Dell Remote Access Controller                  2.65.65.65    
    Intel(R) Gigabit 2P I350-t LOM - F0:1F:AF:ED:99:0C    19.5.12    
    Intel(R) Gigabit 2P I350-t LOM - F0:1F:AF:ED:99:0D    19.5.12    
    BIOS    2.9.0    
    PERC H710P Adapter    21.3.5-0002    
    Disk 1 in Backplane 1 of RAID Controller in Slot 2    1V02    
    BP12G+ 0:1    1.00    
    Lifecycle Controller    2.65.65.65    
    Dell 64 Bit uEFI Diagnostics, version 4247, 4247A1, 4247.2    4247A1    
    Dell OS Driver Pack, 15.07.07, A00    15.07.07    
    OS COLLECTOR, v6.0, A00    6.0    
    System CPLD    1.0.3

And that link is for 13th gen, I have 12th gen. not sure if it matters. 

So far I have cleared bios, nvram, only cpu and ram. no hdd

I go to bios, setup, then device setttings. 

Then try and set the embedded nics to default. 

thats when it errors out with the uefi.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Looks like I need yet another "new" board. I wish I knew what I was doing wrong.


It's entirely likely that you aren't doing anything wrong. Might just be bad luck. It happens.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's entirely likely that you aren't doing anything wrong. Might just be bad luck. It happens.



If thats the case this is the weirdest back luck ever, this will be the 4th board. I bought it refurbished from server monkey, thinking it would be good.

the system seems ok and stable, besided that fact. I wish I knew how to debug this error better.


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 28, 2021)

Does anyone on here have a Dell PowerEdge T620?


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 29, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Does anyone on here have a Dell PowerEdge T620?


Maybe ask in the hardware or networking forum.  Some non-Xeon clubhouse members might be able to help.  I'm ProLiant, so no help


----------



## crazydrve` (Oct 29, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Maybe ask in the hardware or networking forum.  Some non-Xeon clubhouse members might be able to help.  I'm ProLiant, so no help


Thanks, I've tried several areas. What's weird is I can't find the specific instructions for dell t620 to reset the mics to default. 

I'm waiting on another board but not sure if that will fix it.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 31, 2021)

Been having some fun while waiting on a case for a different build. Hit around 6500 in R23.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 1, 2021)

Just in with abit of update on my custom pc the good news it still intact with smoke damage but the bad news is that I am not 100% sure if it will work but will have to find a IPA 99.9% 5 litres bottle as I will have to teardown the whole thing apart to give it a throughout clean as it will need it due do the smell of grim reaper floating around. Will have to do it once I get time. I made sure I unplug it from the main. So it looks like there's light at the end of the tunnel for the Xeon X5675 after all. Just praying I don't lose my hard drives with over 20 years of important things on it.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 1, 2021)

Take it slow, Ed.  Glad things are looking up.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 1, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Take it slow, Ed.  Glad things are looking up.


Yeah I know have to prepared for the date of when I will strip it and give it a bubble bath


----------



## Toothless (Nov 3, 2021)

_Nyoom_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2021)

Toothless said:


> _Nyoom_
> 
> 
> View attachment 223540


ZOOM, zoom, ZOOM!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeff over at Craft Computing just built a Dual Xeon X99 based system that I though fit into this thread well.








I would have gone with a pair of 2667V3 for that build.


----------



## crazydrve` (Nov 8, 2021)

Does anyone know if its safe to downgrade dell firmware? 

Or what exactly happens when you do the "Repurpose or Retire System?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Does anyone know if its safe to downgrade dell firmware?


If the flashing software will allow it, it should be safe, but not recommended. As a rule, firmware updates are meant fix problems. You should only rollback the firmware if there is a very good reason.


----------



## crazydrve` (Nov 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If the flashing software will allow it, it should be safe, but not recommended. As a rule, firmware updates are meant fix problems. You should only rollback the firmware if there is a very good reason.



Thats what I figured.

Does anyone know what exactly happens when you do the "Repurpose or Retire System? on a dell server?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 10, 2021)

God the itch is just getting bigger and bigger since I haven't turned on my pc since the 16th of October


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2021)

Edwired said:


> God the itch is just getting bigger and bigger since I haven't turned on my pc since the 16th of October


I might have missed something. Why?


----------



## Edwired (Nov 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I might have missed something. Why?


Nothing missed yet as I haven't gotten a chance to clean my pc since 16th of October that why the itch is getting bigger because I'm out of town in the auntie's house out the middle of no where and can't really do anything at the time being which driving me insane to be honest


----------



## Mr Bill (Nov 11, 2021)

Edwired said:


> can't really do anything at the time being which driving me insane to be honest


Yes you can, you can kick back and reflect and enjoy this moment of peace in your life. I would Love to be where your at today, away from all the BS going on around all around this earth, savor the moment.


----------



## crazydrve` (Nov 12, 2021)

Are their any Dell T620 owners in this thread?

It would be nice to know if others get an error when trying to reset the embedded network controllers to default. 

Thank you
Bill


----------



## repman244 (Nov 13, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Are their any Dell T620 owners in this thread?
> 
> It would be nice to know if others get an error when trying to reset the embedded network controllers to default.
> 
> ...



I would recommend trying servethehome forums or various reddit threads (/homelab, /sysadmin, /homeserver, /dell), I doubt you will get your answer here when it comes to server hardware.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

Seems stable so far. Cooled with custom loop so no worries about the vcore.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 13, 2021)

I'd try 21x multi and less bus speed. Odd multi's work better. Overclock might get better. Bus speed makes everything flaky when you start getting to 210 or so.
Your uncore freq can come up also. Try to keep it closer to your QPI link freq. There is a significant performance increase.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 13, 2021)

Just because it's cool doesn't mean vcore doesn't matter. Nahalem can fail pretty easily with excessive voltage.

Nahalem does take well to bclk ocing though, sometimes you can get better memory frequency and CPU speed out of lowering multi and increasing bclk.

I usually lock the multiplier at the maximum and then increase bclk to increase the clockspeed past that since ram ocing has never been fun to me due to the stability issues you can have and how difficult they can be to fix.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Just because it's cool doesn't mean vcore doesn't matter. Nahalem can fail pretty easily with excessive voltage.
> 
> Nahalem does take well to bclk ocing though, sometimes you can get better memory frequency and CPU speed out of lowering multi and increasing bclk.
> 
> I usually lock the multiplier at the maximum and then increase bclk to increase the clockspeed past that since ram ocing has never been fun to me due to the stability issues you can have and how difficult they can be to fix.


According to Intel, 1.35V is the maximum recommended. But to think that these CPUs cost like 10-15EUR, it's not that serious if this degrades or dies.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> According to Intel, 1.35V is the maximum recommended. But to think that these CPUs cost like 10-15EUR, it's not that serious if this degrades or dies.


That is true. However I would try and find out if you could tune the voltage down a bit. Depending on where the clockspeed wall is for your particular chip, you might be able to run a lot less voltage at 4.1ghz, it 4.0 if the wall is before 4.2.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Are their any Dell T620 owners in this thread?
> 
> It would be nice to know if others get an error when trying to reset the embedded network controllers to default.
> 
> ...





repman244 said:


> I would recommend trying servethehome forums or various reddit threads (/homelab, /sysadmin, /homeserver, /dell), I doubt you will get your answer here when it comes to server hardware.


Or the Dell forums.





						Dell Community
					






					www.dell.com
				



Specifically the Server sub-forum;





						Servers
					






					www.dell.com


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> That is true. However I would try and find out if you could tune the voltage down a bit. Depending on where the clockspeed wall is for your particular chip, you might be able to run a lot less voltage at 4.1ghz, it 4.0 if the wall is before 4.2.


Yeah I could do that. I'll run tests later as I'm using the rig now (had a minor water spill on my main rig last night, I'll let it dry still for few hours). 4GHz is fine for me if it's achievable with noticeable lower voltage than 4.2.

I'll drop it step by step and run some hours of Prime95 smallFFT.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Yeah I could do that. I'll run tests later as I'm using the rig now (had a minor water spill on my main rig last night, I'll let it dry still for few hours). 4GHz is fine for me if it's achievable with noticeable lower voltage than 4.2.
> 
> I'll drop it step by step and run some hours of Prime95 smallFFT.



My X5670 (cost me $9.99 shipped )

Walls at about 4.2. it will do 4.35 tops stable, but voltage walls past 4.2

I haven't bothered to mess with it to try and get the voltage dialed in or tune it further since I have a 990x and it ocs better of course. 4.5 is the wall there. I can go further as westmere runs rather cool and I have a decent 240mm aio, however I am a bit more conservative on the voltages there due to that CPU costing more around the $150 mark on ebay (although I didn't pay anywhere near that)


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> My X5670 (cost me $9.99 shipped )
> 
> Walls at about 4.2. it will do 4.35 tops stable, but voltage walls past 4.2
> 
> I haven't bothered to mess with it to try and get the voltage dialed in or tune it further since I have a 990x and it ocs better of course. 4.5 is the wall there. I can go further as westmere runs rather cool and I have a decent 240mm aio, however I am a bit more conservative on the voltages there due to that CPU costing more around the $150 mark on ebay (although I didn't pay anywhere near that)


Yeah those are dirt cheap these days. Running a custom loop with a 240x45 rad myself.

Funny how I quickly looked and 990X seems to be about twice the price what a 980X is.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Yeah those are dirt cheap these days. Running a custom loop with a 240x45 rad myself.
> 
> Funny how I quickly looked and 990X seems to be about twice the price what a 980X is.


Tends to be the case when you look at top of socket for any given generation. QX9650 $65+ versus a Q9550 for $20

Meanwhile you can spend $10-15 for an x5670, spend 15 minutes ocing to 4ghz all core which presumably all of them can do, dust a stock 990x for 1/15th the price.


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello everyone.  First time poster here.  Seen the Xeon Owners Club and decided to register.  I have always, always wanted a Xeon and finally have one!  It's nothing like a lot of the pictures I've been browsing on here, but it's mine haha.  It's fairly common too, I'm sure.

HP Z440
Xeon E5-1650 v4
32GB (4x8GB) PC4-19200T (DDR4-2400)
GTX 1060 3GB
HP Z Turbo Drive G2 M.2 with Samsung 1TB NVME M.2 (Boot drive)
1TB Western Digital SSD
2TB Seagate HD


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 13, 2021)

I have wanted an X79 system for awhile but haven't had one yet. I love ocing desktop sandy bridge CPUs and I would be interested in seeing what a hedt Sandy bridge 6 or 8 core could do.

I got another deal I couldn't resist on a high end Asus x58d Premium with the 16 phase vrm all with original box and accessories. I need to fix 2 bent pins but I have had very good luck in the past with that. That will go into my 990x system to replace the EVGA board it had.

So I'll probably be selling some of the x58 boards I don't need anymore to get some money to buy something x79.
I don't have much interest in x99 due to price and... Why not just buy a Ryzen 2600 for same result.



neopolaris said:


> Hello everyone.  First time poster here.  Seen the Xeon Owners Club and decided to register.  I have always, always wanted a Xeon and finally have one!  It's nothing like a lot of the pictures I've been browsing on here, but it's mine haha.  It's fairly common too, I'm sure.
> 
> HP Z440
> Xeon E5-1650 v4
> ...


What are you going to use it for? Just out of curiosity.

I have heard of people that swear by the HP workstations. They seem well made from what I see.


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 13, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> What are you going to use it for? Just out of curiosity.
> 
> I have heard of people that swear by the HP workstations. They seem well made from what I see.


Just regular stuff really and I still like to game.  I used to crunch a lot of SETI@home back in the day. 23,950 units under same username.
I've been a hardware junkie since my first computer -a 133MHz IBM Aptiva back in '96.  I tried to OC it and fried the board.  Bought a barebones with a 200MHz K6 and the addiction set in haha.  OC'd many CPUs since.  This one isn't able obviously, but these HP Z's are built like tanks.  I also have a Z220 and was so impressed by it that I snagged my first Xeon, this Z440 workstation, and have it all set up the way I like this past week.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> Hello everyone.  First time poster here.  Seen the Xeon Owners Club and decided to register.  I have always, always wanted a Xeon and finally have one!  It's nothing like a lot of the pictures I've been browsing on here, but it's mine haha.  It's fairly common too, I'm sure.
> 
> HP Z440
> Xeon E5-1650 v4
> ...


And you picked a good one! Welcome to TPU!


----------



## crazydrve` (Nov 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or the Dell forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I already have a post there and has been, this may just be one of those weird issues that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I'd try 21x multi and less bus speed. Odd multi's work better. Overclock might get better. Bus speed makes everything flaky when you start getting to 210 or so.
> Your uncore freq can come up also. Try to keep it closer to your QPI link freq. There is a significant performance increase.


21x isn't available on this combination. Jumps from 20x straight to 22x.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> 21x isn't available on this combination. Jumps from 20x straight to 22x.


That's weird.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> That's weird.


I've read that 21x multi isn't available on certain motherboards with X5650 and it seems that P6X58D-E is one of them.. it has the latest bios etc.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> 21x isn't available on this combination. Jumps from 20x straight to 22x.





Mr.Scott said:


> That's weird.


That's exactly what I thought. 133x21=2793. While no CPUs on S1366 have that multi, one would think it would be a step that is available..


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 14, 2021)

I have Asus Sabertooth with same proc, and no 21 multi.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 14, 2021)

21x is unusable on the X5650, base multi is 20x, all core turbo is 22x, single 23x.
Odd or even multi difference was only for bloomfields IIRC, Gulftown/Westmere doesn't care.


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi guys, I hope someone can help me. I recently upgraded my ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (BIOS 4901) build from a i7-3930K to a E5-1680V2 that I found on eBay. It was fine, it POSTed the first boot, Windows had no issues, but then I noticed that at seemingly random intervals, the screen would look like the picture below, and after a couple of seconds go black but the PC is still on, and I must manually reset the computer to recover.




First thinking it was either my OC, GPU, or motherboard, I disabled all OC's and tried my GPU in another PCIe x16 slot and the same issue appeared, then I tried DDU'ing my GPU driver, no luck, and finally I tried a Windows reinstall multiple times, paying special attention to which drivers got installed as Windows has me download chipset drivers, same issue with or without new chipset drivers. So, thinking it was my GPU, I tried my brother's spare working GTX 1070 in both PCIe x16 slots and the same issue persisted even after a DDU. I then reinstalled my old 3930K and under the same workload that would cause a crash (MSFS 2020 downloading game files) there were no issues. So, thinking it was just a bad stock from eBay, I contacted the seller and he said I could do an exchange if I pay for shipping back, which I did, and then I installed the "new" CPU (which indeed appeared to be a different stock that what I sent) and the same issues popped up. I have tried both Windows 10 Home and Windows 10 Pro thinking it might be a Home/Xeon issue, but no luck.

Specs
*Motherboard*: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (BIOS 4901)
*RAM*: 64GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 at stock speeds (not XMP)
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 1070 FE or PNY GTX 1070 XLR8
*Expansion Cards*: EVGA Nu Audio Pro 7.1 (Main and Daughter Card), TP-Link Archer TX3000E WiFi Card

I am just posting here because this seems to be the only sort of active place left that is talking about Xeon's and I am just at the end of my rope. From everywhere I have seen online, this setup should be working even though it is technically not on the QVL of the motherboard (E5-1660 V2 is though).

Thanks to anyone who can provide any guidance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

Cjkeenan said:


> I then reinstalled my old 3930K and under the same workload that would cause a crash (MSFS 2020 downloading game files) there were no issues. So, thinking it was just a bad stock from eBay, I contacted the seller and he said I could do an exchange if I pay for shipping back, which I did, and then I installed the "new" CPU (which indeed appeared to be a different stock that what I sent) and the same issues popped up.


With your i7 working fine but the Xeon glitching, you may have a stability issue.


Cjkeenan said:


> From everywhere I have seen online, this setup should be working even though it is technically not on the QVL of the motherboard (E5-1660 V2 is though).


I checked the CPU support chart on ASUS.com;





						RAMPAGE IV EXTREME - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				



The 1680V2 is not in that list. I wonder if perhaps for a reason? As a general rule if one model of a CPU family is supported, they all are. Perhaps there's an exception going on with that model?

BTW, welcome to TPU. Hope we can help you find solution.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> With your i7 working fine but the Xeon glitching, you may have a stability issue.
> 
> I checked the CPU support chart on ASUS.com;
> 
> ...


Though weird that there's other 8C CPUs but yeah, that Xeon is not listed there. Even 10/12C Xeons are supported.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Though weird that there's other 8C CPUs but yeah, that Xeon is not listed there. Even 10/12C Xeons are supported.


Right? Leaves us to wonder what is different about the 1680V2 that is causing the issue..


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? Leaves us to wonder what is different about the 1680V2 that is causing the issue..


Yeah, I know it is very weird, according to this the only supported motherboards are Intel S1600JP2 and Intel S1600JP4 which I find extremely hard to believe.

Also thanks for the welcome. I really hope you guys can help because I feel like I have troubleshooted basically everything and still nothing...

I found this OC tutorial and I have basically the exact same setup except better RAM









I am at the point now where I will take any and all suggestions including buying a new CPU. The buyer I got it from seems understanding and has no issues with a full refund which is nice. For anyone thinking about it, the only way that I seem to be able to reproduce the crash is when I am downloading something at full bandwidth (300Mbps) through my pcie wifi card. So my current theory is something PCIe related?


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 17, 2021)

I have two 1680 V2 rigs using Asus Sabertooth X79 mobos. One is a daily driver and both are rock solid at 4.5GHz. What you're describing is something I've never encountered as neither have add-in WiFi cards. Pull the card, go with wired Internet and see what happens. I know that years ago when I built the first one using 64GB of 1866 RAM the RAM Guy at Corsair told me to use 1.6 volts for stability. I had a 3930K in it then and got slightly over 5GHz out of it.  Then came a 4960X @4.7GHz and finally two years ago I dropped the 1680 V2 in without changing anything in BIOS and it ran fine. I turned it down to 4.5GHz with 1.4 core volts and it's never crashed running Windows 7 Enterprise and later Win 10 Enterprise LTSC.

As far as I know the E5 1680 V2 was originally an OEM CPU used by Apple in Mac Pros. I never heard of them being offered in pre-built PC's. That's my guess as to why they're not listed on any consumer motherboard compatible CPU listings. They were also stupid expensive until the past couple of years. Today's prices on Ebay are 1/3 of what they were three years ago on the low end. I've seen them sell for $100 recently.


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> What you're describing is something I've never encountered as neither have add-in WiFi cards. Pull the card, go with wired Internet and see what happens.


I am willing to try like I said, but if I had the luxury of using a wired connection I would be. That is the unfortunate part of living in a house built in 1912. I will try and jerry rig something up tomorrow though and report back. Also if this does work, it does not really explain why the issue is not present on the 3930K.

My understanding is that the 1680 v2 is the best you can get on the X79 platform, but what would be one step down given your listed value of the 1680 v2 at $100? 4930K? 1660 v2? 4960X?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 17, 2021)

Cjkeenan said:


> I am willing to try like I said, but if I had the luxury of using a wired connection I would be. That is the unfortunate part of living in a house built in 1912. I will try and jerry rig something up tomorrow though and report back. Also if this does work, it does not really explain why the issue is not present on the 3930K.
> 
> My understanding is that the 1680 v2 is the best you can get on the X79 platform, but what would be one step down given your listed value of the 1680 v2 at $100? 4930K? 1660 v2? 4960X?


Well 1680 V2 is the BEST for the gaming on this platform because it's unlocked and you can easily OC beyond 4Ghz which basically means strong IPC but if you need to do other things beside gaming on your PC you can find CPU's with 12c/24t on this platform that are superior then 1680 V2  when it comes to the editing or any other apps that can fully utilized multicores.....
P.S.Your problem indeed looks very weird,did you check all your bios settings and tweak them to suits your new CPU?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> As far as I know the E5 1680 V2 was originally an OEM CPU used by Apple in Mac Pros.


I've never heard that before. Kinda doubting it.


bobbybluz said:


> I never heard of them being offered in pre-built PC's.


They were. IIRC Dell, HP, Lenovo and others offered workstations with them installed.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 17, 2021)

What about a bios retrograde?  Wouldn't hurt anything.  How far back, no clue


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 17, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> P.S.Your problem indeed looks very weird,did you check all your bios settings and tweak them to suits your new CPU?


I think so, I followed that guide basically to a tee minus the 4.4GHz just because I did not want to deal with that stability issue for now. 


1freedude said:


> What about a bios retrograde? Wouldn't hurt anything. How far back, no clue


Yeah I could try that as well, I'll probably get to that this weekend.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 17, 2021)

Something tells me about the e5 1680 V2 and ASUS Rampage IV Extreme are not talking to eachother correctly as I'm guessing it could be something relating with the bios applying something to get the weird glitching to happen. I would start downclocking the bclk/dram or other frequency settings one by one to see which one is doing that glitching issue as that where I would do if I had that set up


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 17, 2021)

It just crashed using the onboard ethernet as well with a similar screen to my picture above. Onto BIOS rollback I go...


----------



## Edwired (Nov 17, 2021)

Cjkeenan said:


> It just crashed using the onboard ethernet as well with a similar screen to my picture above. Onto BIOS rollback I go...


Have you tried downclocking the graphics card memory speed and setting it on start with windows with the profile been selected. That picture looks like gpu memory failure showing corruptions. Do check the CPU for any discoloration on the pads and any missing caps this might be one of the clues.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2021)

Current WIP. Funny enough that SSD helps keep the 7950 level. 

It's a E5-1650 that I'd like to be a 1680v2 at some point, and to add another 2x4GB Sniper kit in there for 32GB and looks. Maybe a different cooler down the road but for now, it's just gonna sit there for a bit.

Sadly the USB 3.0 header has a bent pin, but fear not for I have USB 3.0 cards! I do quite enjoy this case though.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 18, 2021)

Man this makes me want to get x79 even more. 

Does it bclk oc as well as x58?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Man this makes me want to get x79 even more.
> 
> Does it bclk oc as well as x58?


Not sure. I usually only do multi OC for anything x79 and up. I did get a bench _twice_ on this 1650 at 4.9ghz, but will have to try again at some point. Nothing of mine on x79 bclk'd well.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 18, 2021)

They can OC with BCLK IIRC. As i7-3820 is (at least partial) a locked chip but still overclockable.






						Intel Core i7 3820 Review: $285 Quad-Core Sandy Bridge E
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I do quite enjoy this case though.



I agree. I've got 2 of the HAF cases. One of them is the AMD special edition.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 18, 2021)

I have a Cooler Master Haf XB Evo, the desktop style case. It houses a Phenom ii X6 right now.

I didn't know that the e5-1650 was unlocked. Interesting.

I am deathly allergic to chinesium "x79" boards, so i think I'm going to be keeping my eyes on the lookout for an x79 board soon.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I have a Cooler Master Haf XB Evo, the desktop style case. It houses a Phenom ii X6 right now.
> 
> I didn't know that the e5-1650 was unlocked. Interesting.
> 
> I am deathly allergic to chinesium "x79" boards, so i think I'm going to be keeping my eyes on the lookout for an x79 board soon.


Those chinese boards are actually okay. I've seen quite a few people with them for single and dual sockets. Can't vouch for the overclocking but most are good for general use. 

That 1650 will hit the 200w limit really quick, and I've been half tempted to raise that limit to see what happens.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 18, 2021)

I've heard a lot of bad things about them. Things like not using x79 chipsets and instead using used b series or c series chipsets limiting feature support. No overclocking generally on cheaper ones at least, sometimes only dual channel ram support, etc. Also just poor reliability overall.

And that power consumption on some of the vrms I see on those boards? Yikes.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I've heard a lot of bad things about them. Things like not using x79 chipsets and instead using used b series or c series chipsets limiting feature support. No overclocking generally on cheaper ones at least, sometimes only dual channel ram support, etc. Also just poor reliability overall.
> 
> And that power consumption on some of the vrms I see on those boards? Yikes.


Yeah it's mostly total lottery which chipset those actually use.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I've heard a lot of bad things about them. Things like not using x79 chipsets and instead using used b series or c series chipsets limiting feature support. No overclocking generally on cheaper ones at least, sometimes only dual channel ram support, etc. Also just poor reliability overall.
> 
> And that power consumption on some of the vrms I see on those boards? Yikes.


All the listings I have seen on eBay usually show the chipset that is used.
I've just swapped out motherboards in my crunching PC but it was a Chinese X79 with a Xeon 1680 v2 and although it didn't have overclocking features in the Bios and it was basic, it was faultless running.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 18, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Man this makes me want to get x79 even more.
> 
> Does it bclk oc as well as x58?


Depends really of usual factors CPU,Memory,mobo.....but also it can work just fine with high BCLK for example my 2697 V2 working 24/7 totally stable on 115.1 on BCLK.....also I agree with you about X79 Chinese mobo as you can't OC that easily also VRM is questionable 'tho some Chinese motherboards are better then others.....


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 20, 2021)

*Update on my 1680v2/R4E: *Tried every official BIOS from 4502 to 4901 and every one of them failed under the same workload of MSFS 2020 downloading and installing game files. Now some lasted longer than others, but the all eventually resulted in the same crash. 

Current plan is to try a different seller for the 1680v2 and if it continues I will probably throw int the towel for at least a couple of months and just use my 3930K again. 

Thanks guys for the help you provided.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Cjkeenan said:


> *Update on my 1680v2/R4E: *Tried every official BIOS from 4502 to 4901 and every one of them failed under the same workload of MSFS 2020 downloading and installing game files. Now some lasted longer than others, but the all eventually resulted in the same crash.
> 
> Current plan is to try a different seller for the 1680v2 and if it continues I will probably throw int the towel for at least a couple of months and just use my 3930K again.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help you provided.


Pretty sure you need a modified Bios to run Xeon on an Asus board unless you have the workstation version.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 20, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Pretty sure you need a modified Bios to run Xeon on an Asus board unless you have the workstation version.


Is that so on older platforms? I've thought that Xeons behave just like their i7 (or i9 on modern platforms) counterparts on HEDT platform.


----------



## Cjkeenan (Nov 20, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Is that so on older platforms? I've thought that Xeons behave just like their i7 (or i9 on modern platforms) counterparts on HEDT platform.


I think you are right considering the compatible CPU list on the support page for my board.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2021)

Most likely it needs a microcode mod that needed to be added the BIOS for it to work with the Xeon. Unless the CPU that you have might have degraded or dying already worse case if the board is having issues with stability but if it works just fine with the 3930k that would point to the Xeon e5 1680 v2 is faulty unless you have the motherboard that support the Xeon chip to verify that it working fine or not as that what I would do to check


----------



## crazydrve` (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello all, 

I am curious as to what people use to stress test there system to make sure its good. 

So far I can do the dell diagnostics, memtest, Furmark to test video and prime95. hdsentinal for hdd.

Are there any other recommended steps?



Thank you
Bill


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 20, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am curious as to what people use to stress test there system to make sure its good.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same I will said also IBT or real-Bench....usually I prefer short but really intense heavy test so I will turn on for example prime 95 but also Cinebench 20 in a same time and if CPU and memory pass few of those runs I am pretty much positive that my OC is stable.....


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 20, 2021)

crazydrve` said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am curious as to what people use to stress test there system to make sure its good.
> 
> ...


Prime95 for CPU, Testmem5 for RAM, 3dmark for GPU.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2021)

Handbrake is good for stress testing the CPU as I find it good due to the duration of encoding videos as it will rise the temps and power consumption. What I normally do is limit the CPU usage to 50% to 70% by editing the power management in windows 10 and let it run away encoding it will take couple of hours to completed depending on how many videos is in the list


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 20, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Prime95 for CPU, Testmem5 for RAM, 3dmark for GPU.


Unigine Heaven for GPU.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2021)

Got good news we have a temporary house to stay for a few months until my parent's house is done with the repairs and fully furnished so I be able to bring my custom pc to the temporary house and strip it apart for cleaning so yeah finger crossed hoping it works without sparks and smoke


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2021)

For the fun of it, I also overclocked the PCIe bus, 100% stable @ 115MHz. 120MHz was stable as well but didn't boot every time. 125MHz dropped the SATA2 ports. I should try does that affect to the performance.

I remember having my spare platform with a Phenom II X4 & Asus M3N78 SE and it was 100% stable at 125MHz with an Asus R9 290 DCUII.


----------



## Seasonaleclipse (Nov 25, 2021)

Anyone rocking a hp z420 server? Mine has the Xeon 1650 with 32gb of ram in qaud channel and a older gtx 960. It games very well and holds its own, also was dirt cheap to build.


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 25, 2021)

Seasonaleclipse said:


> Anyone rocking a hp z420 server? Mine has the Xeon 1650 with 32gb of ram in qaud channel and a older gtx 960. It games very well and holds its own, also was dirt cheap to build.


Yeah, my main is a Z440.  I love it.  Great bang for the buck.


----------



## Seasonaleclipse (Nov 25, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> Yeah, my main is a Z440.  I love it.  Great bang for the buck.


Which Xeon does your box have?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 25, 2021)

Snagged a 1680v2 and couple other things to finish up the second x79 in the house. CPU isn't on compatible list so this'll be fun.


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 25, 2021)

Seasonaleclipse said:


> Which Xeon does your box have?


My main box in the System Specs under my profile pic to the left, but I have a 1650 v4.  Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Edwired (Nov 27, 2021)

Bad things happening to my dad since Wednesday gone looks like I putting off the project off for cleaning my custom pc for another few months. I just can't catch a break at all


----------



## Seasonaleclipse (Nov 27, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Bad things happening to my dad since Wednesday gone looks like I putting off the project off for cleaning my custom pc for another few months. I just can't catch a break at all


Wish you the best.

So has anyone tried installing windows 11 onto their 8 plus year old Xeon system with success and able to get updates?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 28, 2021)

Seasonaleclipse said:


> Wish you the best.
> 
> So has anyone tried installing windows 11 onto their 8 plus year old Xeon system with success and able to get updates?


Yeah...I did...it's working fine for me atm I am using dev. build  22489.1000 but I stopped updates via WUB as I always prefer to see&read first what new updates brings and then when I want I will updated....ohh yeah you will need TPM hack and then you can install w11 from yours w10


----------



## supermanz (Nov 28, 2021)

hey all done the xeon turbo unlock mod  on my E5 2696 v3 , motherboard MSI x99s gaming 9 ack, but now its showing unlocked and working but my memory is stuck at 2100mhz even if  i enable xmp, is there a setting  i must do to have my memory at corect speed.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 28, 2021)

supermanz said:


> hey all done the xeon turbo unlock mod  on my E5 2696 v3 , motherboard MSI x99s gaming 9 ack, but now its showing unlocked and working but my memory is stuck at 2100mhz even if  i enable xmp, is there a setting  i must do to have my memory at corect speed.


 The E5 26xx V3's are CPU limited to DDR4 2100 memory, the V4's to 2400. You can get a slight bump by increasing the BLCK though. The highest totally stable BLCK I've gotten on my V4's in Asus or ASRock mobo's is 103.5.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2021)

Just waiting on the rest of the ram, 1680v2, and eventually an open air chassis. Sadly the power/reset/etc jumpers don't work on the board, so the power button is required to boot.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh man...  loved my 1650 as well...  also did 4.7.  Also loved my 1680...  not as fast but 8 cores.  Still have them sitting in cpu cases on display.  If I was a gamer...  wouldn't have gone 2697.
Oh well,  the high speed xeons were fun....


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Oh man...  loved my 1650 as well...  also did 4.7.  Also loved my 1680...  not as fast but 8 cores.  Still have them sitting in cpu cases on display.  If I was a gamer...  wouldn't have gone 2697.
> Oh well,  the high speed xeons were fun....


I had mine at 4.8ghz for a bit. If I really wanted to I'm sure I could run at 4.9, but that 200w limit is a pain and I don't feel like burning out the EPS connector.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> The E5 26xx V3's are CPU limited to DDR4 2100 memory, the V4's to 2400.


Depends on the motherboard.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 29, 2021)

Sad day to say that my dad passed away early hours of this morning so I be off the scene for awhile until further notices


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 29, 2021)

Take care, I hope the best for your family.  Remember, you don't need to be sick to need help.  Reach out to anyone if things get too rough.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Sad day to say that my dad passed away early hours of this morning so I be off the scene for awhile until further notices


My condolences @Edwired....Stay Strong....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Sad day to say that my dad passed away early hours of this morning so I be off the scene for awhile until further notices



Oh crap brother, my deepest condolences.  

Let us know if there is anything we can do. PM if you just need to talk.


----------



## Edwired (Nov 30, 2021)

All I can do is support mum through out the ordeal that we have to face in the next 6 months or more I try and keep in touch with the forum as much as I can but can't make promises due to the severely of the situation I could be laid up a lot longer


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2021)

Sorry Ed...  lost both my mom and dad already to cancer.  Wasn't ready to let either of them go.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2021)

Edwired said:


> All I can do is support mum through out the ordeal that we have to face in the next 6 months or more I try and keep in touch with the forum as much as I can but can't make promises due to the severely of the situation I could be laid up a lot longer


Death is always a tough thing. Do what you need to do to take care of your mum. We'll be here when you come back!


----------



## wanna_buy (Dec 4, 2021)

Cjkeenan said:


> *Update on my 1680v2/R4E: *Tried every official BIOS from 4502 to 4901 and every one of them failed under the same workload of MSFS 2020 downloading and installing game files. Now some lasted longer than others, but the all eventually resulted in the same crash.
> 
> Current plan is to try a different seller for the 1680v2 and if it continues I will probably throw int the towel for at least a couple of months and just use my 3930K again.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help you provided.


Did you run Memtest on your RAM? 

If a different 1680V2 from different seller still has glitches, then most likely your board is faulty. I had to buy 3 Rampage IV Black Edition boards to finally get a good board for 1680V2 which had been working fine on Rampage IV Extreme and P9X79 Deluxe. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-of-us-still-left.225209/page-74#post-4660083


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2021)

I got mail.


----------



## wanna_buy (Dec 7, 2021)

Toothless said:


> View attachment 227920
> 
> I got mail.


What is your vcore set at? CPU LLC?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2021)

wanna_buy said:


> What is your vcore set at? CPU LLC?


4.5ghz needs.. 1.328v and no clue on LLC.


----------



## Wdoox (Dec 9, 2021)

i just bought an x79 board with an i7 3820
and I have a problem, when I put 2660v2 radeon 280x does not work (gpu light lights red) the same happens with 2690, and when I put i7 3820 in board everything works normally. my board is asus sabertoot x79, does anyone know what it is about?

one more thing 2660v2 overclocks (using bclk) to 114 and 2690 only to 106 is that normal?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 9, 2021)

Wdoox said:


> i just bought an x79 board with an i7 3820
> and I have a problem, when I put 2660v2 radeon 280x does not work (gpu light lights red) the same happens with 2690, and when I put i7 3820 in board everything works normally. my board is asus sabertoot x79, does anyone know what it is about?
> 
> one more thing 2660v2 overclocks (using bclk) to 114 and 2690 only to 106 is that normal?


Maybe you didn't update your motherboard bios...check that....beside that I have X79 Sabertooth also and it's working totally fine with V2 Xeons and R9 GPU.....


----------



## Wdoox (Dec 9, 2021)

my bios is 4801 beta for sabertooth x79


----------



## Toothless (Dec 9, 2021)

Wdoox said:


> i just bought an x79 board with an i7 3820
> and I have a problem, when I put 2660v2 radeon 280x does not work (gpu light lights red) the same happens with 2690, and when I put i7 3820 in board everything works normally. my board is asus sabertoot x79, does anyone know what it is about?
> 
> one more thing 2660v2 overclocks (using bclk) to 114 and 2690 only to 106 is that normal?


Bclk always differs between chips, memory, board, etc. If you wanted to overclock your best bet would've been a 1680v2.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 9, 2021)

Wdoox said:


> my bios is 4801 beta for sabertooth x79


Well I am using also 4801 beta bios and not heaving any problems with Xeon 2697 V2 12c/24t paired with R9 Fury so maybe you doing something wrong in bios settings or maybe some of your hardware have malfunction......


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 9, 2021)

Edwired said:


> Sad day to say that my dad passed away early hours of this morning so I be off the scene for awhile until further notices


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wdoox (Dec 10, 2021)

decided to stick with 2660v2 (overclock to 114 bclk) and finally my gpu is working


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 10, 2021)

Wdoox said:


> decided to stick with 2660v2 (overclock to 114 bclk) and finally my gpu is working


Glad you fix the issue...also now if you want you can try and download NEW NimeZ drivers for older and not supported AMD GPU's.....they working really nice with GCN cards.....


----------



## Edwired (Dec 17, 2021)

My mum and I are in the process of moving into the temporary house soon so it could be sometime January that I be able to bring my custom computer there. Just hoping that my Samsung curved monitor is still working after it had a fall as I think it hit the top right or top left corner of the plastic bezel or back cover since I don't see any sort of crack appearing in the LCD screen. Will be awhile for a post of it working


----------



## Toothless (Dec 20, 2021)

Phone doesn't know what it means to focus, but test bench is finally all ready to go!


----------



## Edwired (Dec 21, 2021)

Well bit the bullet decided to check my computer yesterday night thankfully all is working including the Samsung curved monitor. Only problem is the smell of smoke and some sort of rust appearing on the tips of the USB cables. Will have to do the tear down and cleaning some day soon. Just trying to remember where I put the thermal paste and might have to replace the fans due to the dust getting into the bearings


----------



## Edwired (Jan 11, 2022)

Been busy lately got about 60% of the cleaning done on my pc only thing that got discoloured is the heat sink and the northbridge the pipes got like a black glossy effect to it no matter what I did to clean it it just won't come off but it not effecting the temperature in anyway


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 11, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Been busy lately got about 60% of the cleaning done on my pc only thing that got discoloured is the heat sink and the northbridge the pipes got like a black glossy effect to it no matter what I did to clean it it just won't come off but it not effecting the temperature in anyway



Awesome!  Always a relief to have even small amounts of good fortune after enduring some misfortune.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 12, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Awesome!  Always a relief to have even small amounts of good fortune after enduring some misfortune.


Yeah it been a roller coaster with the pc and everything in between. Still have to take the board out to inspect it for any sort of corrosion along with power supply as I see abit like rust effect on the buttons and other ports. The exterior of the case is good with minor blemish on top like abit of water stain. Ended up breaking the front 200mm fan the same fin that I broke a couple of months ago I had to plastic weld it back together with abit of white plastic bag to add abit of strength which I melted and reshaped it with a fine tip soldering iron. Since I used to hear the case making funny noises and the wobble effect. It quieten down a good bit after I fixed that. Might be slight out of balance on the repaired fin but as long it pushing air into the case that all I care about


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 13, 2022)

I added more ram to my X79 Rig...found 2x8Gb Mushkin blackline memory for decent price so now I have 52Gb in total....it's not that I really need it...It's just feel more comfortable   .....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I added more ram to my X79 Rig...found 2x8Gb Mushkin blackline memory for decent price so now I have 52Gb in total....it's not that I really need it...It's just feel more comfortable   .....


So dual channel mode then?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So dual channel mode then?


No.....memory working totally fine in quad channel........all 8 slots are occupied 6x8gb and 2x2gb....





Maybe a bit odd speed and timings but working just fine this is because bclk OC so I need to do manual timings and tweaking....
According to Passmark 10 overall score it's a bit better then 64Gb DDR4 2133Mhz.....



Well...the rest of the memory benchmarks and other tests are more or less identical as I have before.....as I didn't change speeds or timings I just add more ram.....


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2022)

Won't do a R23 run fully, but does R15 and CPUz fine. Weird.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> No.....memory working totally fine in quad channel........all 8 slots are occupied 6x8gb and 2x2gb....


Weird! I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird! I didn't know that was possible.


O sure it is....I was doing similar things also on X58 with triple channel....never have the issue....'tho memory timings are the key they should be identical on all sticks....even this sometimes is not the "law" and could work if you manually tweak the ram......



Toothless said:


> Won't do a R23 run fully, but does R15 and CPUz fine. Weird.


WoW.....Nice is it stable for every day work....or just for benchmarking?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> O sure it is....I was doing similar things also on X58 with triple channel....never have the issue....'tho memory timings are the key they should be identical on all sticks....even this sometimes is not the "law" and could work if you manually tweak the ram......
> 
> 
> WoW.....Nice is it stable for every day work....or just for benchmarking?


4.6 is stable for daily. Trying to see how far I can bench it. Chips are cheap so I'm not worried if it burns out.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> 4.6 is stable for daily. Trying to see how far I can bench it. Chips are cheap so I'm not worried if it burns out.


Seems like you win a lottery with that CPU.....real "GOLDEN" sample right there........4.6Mhz on X58 is awesome!!!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, gonna maybe push more voltage and clocks. 86c at 1.5v I have some headroom still.


Zyll Goliat said:


> Seems like you win a lottery with that CPU.....real "GOLDEN" sample right there........4.6Mhz on X58 is awesome!!!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Well, gonna maybe push more voltage and clocks. 86c at 1.5v I have some headroom still.


Not really.
That's why it won't finish R23. Too hot.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 14, 2022)

At least I put up two photos of it  You can see the discoloration on the heat pipes and the screws along with my repaired fin (I know it looks ugly but it don't matter to me  ) As well my index finger that nearly got chopped off is looking alot better in the fan picture


----------



## Toothless (Jan 14, 2022)

Little snip from the TPU Discord stream today.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2022)

Edwired said:


> At least I put up two photos of it  You can see the discoloration on the heat pipes and the screws along with my repaired fin (I know it looks ugly but it don't matter to me  ) As well my index finger that nearly got chopped off is looking alot better in the fan picture
> View attachment 232291View attachment 232292


Great board there  I also have a P6X58D-E on my X58 system. In overall, it's one of my favourite boards I've ever used.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Little snip from the TPU Discord stream today.


Hells bells man! Living dangerously, but damn what a clock!


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Feb 4, 2022)

Many thanks to @Zyll Goliat for bringing me here...







​


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 4, 2022)

kentaurosk8 said:


> Many thanks to @Zyll Goliat for bringing me here...
> View attachment 235326View attachment 235327View attachment 235328
> ​


WoW @kentaurosk8 yours 1680 V2 is CRUSHING!.....those Cinebench results are Great...also the RIG looks really Cool....


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 4, 2022)

kentaurosk8 said:


> Many thanks to @Zyll Goliat for bringing me here...
> View attachment 235326View attachment 235327View attachment 235328
> ​


Very nice, but seeing RGB Be Quiet fans brings me nothing but pain.


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Very nice, but seeing RGB Be Quiet fans brings me nothing but pain.


Yeap but turned only to frost white color (and not RGB puke lol)  to match perfectly with the rest parts such (Blue mobo - Blue RAM)


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 4, 2022)

kentaurosk8 said:


> Yeap but turned only to frost white color (and not RGB puke lol)  to match perfectly with the rest parts such (Blue mobo - Blue RAM)


Great. Personally enjoy RGB on anything but fans though.


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 5, 2022)

kentaurosk8 said:


> View attachment 235371


Great result @kentaurosk8 .......you can also check Cinebench Best Scores list and compare your result with the others.....as I could see seems like yours 1680 V2/R23 result is better for more than 900 points to the @agent_x007  1680V2 on 4,2Ghz.....and that is really something.....tell me is the CPU fully stable for 24/7 on that speed?


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Feb 5, 2022)

Yes fully stable 24/7 @4.6Ghz with 1.335Vcore (it can do with 1.325 but 1.335 is rock solid). If you see the 1650 CB R15 score was made at 4.7Ghz but with more voltage (i think 1.375V - last year with a BeQuiet Pure Loop 240mm and worst airflow because of the Case) but now i can do the same and a little bit better numbers @4.6Ghz because of the better cooling (Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420 - Corsair 7000D Airflow) . Max temps at stress test is 57 Celsius 

And yes... my new toy for the Sabertooth X79 just arrived...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 5, 2022)

kentaurosk8 said:


> Yes fully stable 24/7 @4.6Ghz with 1.335Vcore (it can do with 1.325 but 1.335 is rock solid). If you see the 1650 CB R15 score was made at 4.7Ghz but with more voltage (i think 1.375V - last year with a BeQuiet Pure Loop 240mm and worst airflow because of the Case) but now i can do the same and a little bit better numbers @4.6Ghz because of the better cooling (Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420 - Corsair 7000D Airflow) . Max temps at stress test is 57 Celsius
> 
> And yes... my new toy for the Sabertooth X79 just arrived... View attachment 235378


Nice.......seems like you really won silicon lottery with that 1680 V2.....I am eager to see how far you will be able to push via BCLK that 2697 V2....consider anything above 107 as Good and above 110 is Great.......


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey guys, curious I'm looking on ebay and noticing that the T5810(which i am using) supports Xeon e-5 v4 cpus, is this true? i can use v4 cpu's?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Hey guys, curious I'm looking on ebay and noticing that the T5810(which i am using) supports Xeon e-5 v4 cpus, is this true? i can use v4 cpu's?


Make sure you have your BIOS fully updated, but yes the T5810 will take any Xeon V4 you want to give it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Make sure you have your BIOS fully updated, but yes the T5810 will take any Xeon V4 you want to give it.


Thanks, bios is the latest A34


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Thanks, bios is the latest A34


Then you are good to go! What were you thinking of upgrading too?
By way of interest, technical documentation can be found below;


			Support for Precision Tower 5810 | Documentation | Dell US


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 5, 2022)

kentaurosk8 said:


> And yes... my new toy for the Sabertooth X79 just arrived... View attachment 235378



I'd like to get my hands on a 2011 platform, but haven't been able to stumble upon the right deal. Most of my old Intel stuff comes from the IT surplus auction at work, but nothing 2011-based has ever shown up.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 18, 2022)

Doing abit of testing since then 0x0a error popped up last night which points toward dram/uncore unstable bumped the qpi voltage one notch. Since the overclock is at 4.25ghz @ 1.272v with turbo enabled bclk is at 170. Also bumped up pcie freq to 103 noticing the gameplay is a lot smoother. Bumped up other voltages  except vcore and dram. Trying to narrow down once in a while bsod. Since it seems to hold up good since


----------



## Edwired (Feb 20, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Doing abit of testing since then 0x0a error popped up last night which points toward dram/uncore unstable bumped the qpi voltage one notch. Since the overclock is at 4.25ghz @ 1.272v with turbo enabled bclk is at 170. Also bumped up pcie freq to 103 noticing the gameplay is a lot smoother. Bumped up other voltages  except vcore and dram. Trying to narrow down once in a while bsod. Since it seems to hold up good since


Turned out I had to bump up the dram voltage from 1.60v to 1.62v which I think cleared up the 0x0a error


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2022)

So I have a question for everyone. Has anyone used a modded X5470/X5460/X5450 in a Lenovo Socket 775 PC? In standard DIY motherboards they work fine but OEM systems can be different.

I'd welcome any input or experiences on the subject.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I have a question for everyone. Has anyone used a modded X5470/X5460/X5450 in a Lenovo Socket 775 PC? In standard DIY motherboards they work fine but OEM systems can be different.
> 
> I'd welcome any input or experiences on the subject.


That looks like the thinkcentre pc. Could be possible to get the xeon chip to work but don't know for sure do you have any link of it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2022)

Edwired said:


> That looks like the thinkcentre pc.


It is. Model M58P Type 6137-A2U. It's a DDR3 type board and can take the Q9650. I also have a concern about the wattage(120w vs 95w).


Edwired said:


> do you have any link of it


Like from Lenovo? Yeah, already visited and the documentation didn't show anything Xeon related.





						desktops and all in ones :: thinkcentre m series desktops :: thinkcentre m58p :: 6137 :: 6137a2u - Lenovo Support US
					






					pcsupport.lenovo.com
				



On page 371 of the Manual(here) is shows the Q9650 being supported, along with the rest of the Q9xx0 models in the same list. This suggests the presence of the Xeon microcode in the system bios, but does not guarantee it. Thus me asking if anyone has tried.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is. Model M58P Type 6137-A2U. It's a DDR3 type board and can take the Q9650. I also have a concern about the wattage(120w vs 95w).
> 
> Like from Lenovo? Yeah, already visited and the documentation didn't show anything Xeon related.
> 
> ...


The thing is to get the bios file and extract it or possibility of reading it using a software so it could give an idea if it needs the microcode or already have it. This is usually my guess.

Second thing is if the board chipset is q45 it will not work with Xeon chips as it wired differently. Could work with x3363 but that about it from my searches



lexluthermiester said:


> So I have a question for everyone. Has anyone used a modded X5470/X5460/X5450 in a Lenovo Socket 775 PC? In standard DIY motherboards they work fine but OEM systems can be different.
> 
> I'd welcome any input or experiences on the subject.


Just had a look at the bios it looks like it does have the microcodes for the xeon chips which are 1067A, 10676 and 10677 it a matter of updating the bios and testing the xeon chips which I think it the 775 socket board so it should work without a hitch

Another thing the website delidded.com that had the list and other things is gone can't find the site anywhere


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is. Model M58P Type 6137-A2U. It's a DDR3 type board and can take the Q9650. I also have a concern about the wattage(120w vs 95w).
> 
> Like from Lenovo? Yeah, already visited and the documentation didn't show anything Xeon related.
> 
> ...





Edwired said:


> The thing is to get the bios file and extract it or possibility of reading it using a software so it could give an idea if it needs the microcode or already have it. This is usually my guess.
> 
> Second thing is if the board chipset is q45 it will not work with Xeon chips as it wired differently. Could work with x3363 but that about it from my searches
> 
> ...



There's a good resource for the 775-to-771 Xeon mod at overclockers.net.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Just had a look at the bios it looks like it does have the microcodes for the xeon chips which are 1067A, 10676 and 10677 it a matter of updating the bios and testing the xeon chips which I think it the 775 socket board so it should work without a hitch


So those are for the actual 775 Xeons then? That my guess. The X33** series very likely. This is a workstation PC so that would make sense.



80-watt Hamster said:


> There's a good resource for the 775-to-771 Xeon mod at overclockers.net.


I knew about that thread and looked through it. Didn't see anything specific to Lenovo systems though. However it is a BIG damn thread and I haven't been able to get through all of it..


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So those are for the actual 775 Xeons then? That my guess. The X33** series very likely. This is a workstation PC so that would make sense.
> 
> 
> I knew about that thread and looked through it. Didn't see anything specific to Lenovo systems though. However it is a BIG damn thread and I haven't been able to get through all of it..



Did they make 775 Xeons?  I thought they were all 771.

EDIT:  They sure did.  The X3000 models, at least.  Didn't immediately find others browsing ARK.


----------



## Abilio_KID (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi there!
I registered mostly to ask a question, if someone can help me. Sorry if something similar has already been discussed and I didn't see it.

I got myself an old Asus P6T SE, running a Xeon X5650, on 18GB RAM (3x2GB + 3x4GB), and I was wondering if I could upgrade the RAM to 6x8GB. Since the RAM controller in on the CPU, and it supports more RAM, I'd like to give it a try. Thing is, I don't want to order 6 sticks and find out they won't work at all...
The RAM sticks I was going to get (not many choices at the moment) was: G.Skill NT 8GB (1x8GB) DDR3-1333 CL9.
From what I could find online, it's probably this: https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/186/1532583620/F3-10600CL9S-8GBNT-Specification

Does anyone know if these may work or not?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Mar 13, 2022)

Abilio_KID said:


> Hi there!
> I registered mostly to ask a question, if someone can help me. Sorry if something similar has already been discussed and I didn't see it.
> 
> I got myself an old Asus P6T SE, running a Xeon X5650, on 18GB RAM (3x2GB + 3x4GB), and I was wondering if I could upgrade the RAM to 6x8GB. Since the RAM controller in on the CPU, and it supports more RAM, I'd like to give it a try. Thing is, I don't want to order 6 sticks and find out they won't work at all...
> ...


Hi mate,
Yes, X58s with Xeons supports up to 48GB of RAM. You could also try DDR3 @ 1600 very easily...


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 13, 2022)

Abilio_KID said:


> Hi there!
> I registered mostly to ask a question, if someone can help me. Sorry if something similar has already been discussed and I didn't see it.
> 
> I got myself an old Asus P6T SE, running a Xeon X5650, on 18GB RAM (3x2GB + 3x4GB), and I was wondering if I could upgrade the RAM to 6x8GB. Since the RAM controller in on the CPU, and it supports more RAM, I'd like to give it a try. Thing is, I don't want to order 6 sticks and find out they won't work at all...
> ...


Probably it would work as the maximum supported amount of the motherboards back then was limited to the capacity of the modules available back then. And with Xeons there isn't that 24GB limit like with the i7 series.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 13, 2022)

Abilio_KID said:


> Hi there!
> I registered mostly to ask a question, if someone can help me. Sorry if something similar has already been discussed and I didn't see it.
> 
> I got myself an old Asus P6T SE, running a Xeon X5650, on 18GB RAM (3x2GB + 3x4GB), and I was wondering if I could upgrade the RAM to 6x8GB. Since the RAM controller in on the CPU, and it supports more RAM, I'd like to give it a try. Thing is, I don't want to order 6 sticks and find out they won't work at all...
> ...


Hey...First of all Welcome......As I remember I was using on my X58(Asus/p6x58d premium)3x8+3x2gb(total 30Gb) but I am 99% sure that 6x8Gb will work without the problem 'tho I can't be sure if that works on all motherboards.....and yeah X58 could be tricky with certain ram modules.....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 13, 2022)

No official support for 8 gig sticks.
Max board official support is 24 gig. 6 x 4 gig


----------



## Abilio_KID (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks. I was trying to get some used sticks online, near my location, but I could only find 2GB or 4GB, ocasionally a single 8GB here and there. To be honest, the prices people ask for used stuff is just sad. May aswell buy new.
Maybe I'll order 3 sticks to test them out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

Abilio_KID said:


> Maybe I'll order 3 sticks to test them out.


Do this, then if they work, which is possible, you can then order another kit or be happy with 3x8GB + 3x4GB, which equals 36GB, a very solid amount of RAM. Like MrScott said, 8GB DIMM are not officially supported, but a lot of people have been able to make them work.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 14, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> No official support for 8 gig sticks.
> Max board official support is 24 gig. 6 x 4 gig


I'm 99% sure that it's because 8GB sticks didn't exist back then so board manufacturers didn't mention that. Also the i7 900 series support max 24GB and probably they just went with that.



lexluthermiester said:


> Do this, then if they work, which is possible, you can then order another kit or be happy with 3x8GB + 3x4GB, which equals 36GB, a very solid amount of RAM. Like MrScott said, 8GB DIMM are not officially supported, but a lot of people have been able to make them work.


Yeah.. I've read many successes from online that people have got 48GB working just fine.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2022)

Xeon X5650; running stress test @ 4268MHz
Me; listening to The Prodigy and drinking beer


----------



## Abilio_KID (Mar 16, 2022)

Just a little update about my RAM thing.
Sticks arrived a few minutes ago. I removed my old 3 Kingston 2GB sticks and replaced them with the new ones making it 3x4GB Kingston + 3x8GB G.Skill.
It was literally "Plug'n'Play"... I now have 36GB of RAM, from 2 different brands... Both BIOS and Windows detect it without any issue.
I don't think I may need any more RAM for the moment. Lets hope no problems show up later 

Btw, I already have The Prodigy (gosh, I'm getting old), I just need the beer^^


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2022)

Abilio_KID said:


> Btw, I already have The Prodigy (gosh, I'm getting old), I just need the beer^^


Which track?  I'll listen Firestarter!


----------



## Abilio_KID (Mar 16, 2022)

Hehehe... I mean I already have their albums. I got enough music (from many bands aswell) that I simply let my music player running the whole time I'm on PC (and I work from home) with random tracks. And it can last for months before I have to shuffle the playlist again, lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Which track?  I'll listen Firestarter!


I am the fire starter, twisted fire starter...
I am the fire starter, f*$king instigator!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I am the fire starter, twisted fire starter...
> I am the fire starter, f*$king instigator!


I still remember when I heard that first time in Wipeout 2097.. damn I miss the 90s.


----------



## pavle (Mar 17, 2022)

Xeon 3065: Having an in-box experience, accelerating time and space around it while I'm listening to Dave Dudley: Six days on the road.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

pavle said:


> Xeon 3065: Having an in-box experience, accelerating time and space around it while I'm listening to Dave Dudley: Six days on the road.View attachment 240074


That's like E6550, I'm interested how it overclocks


----------



## pavle (Mar 17, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> That's like E6550, I'm interested how it overclocks


Oh it doesn't or at least this one doesn't - it's hot as a furnace at stock: needs the thick cooler with a copper core. 2.33GHz is all she wrote.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

pavle said:


> Oh it doesn't or at least this one doesn't - it's hot as a furnace at stock: needs the thick cooler with a copper core. 2.33GHz is all she wrote.


Weird, everything under 3GHz with any C2D based CPU should be illegal..


----------



## Edwired (Mar 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I am the fire starter, twisted fire starter...
> I am the fire starter, f*$king instigator!


Fire Figher song was the formula one intro song back in the early 2000 if I am correct 
Turned out that it was featured on RTE One tv in Ireland between 1997 to 2000


----------



## maur0 (Apr 1, 2022)

I have an asus rampage 4 extreme with a xeon e5-2697v2 my doubt is ddr3 ecc 16gb sticks would work on it?


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Apr 1, 2022)

maur0 said:


> I have an asus rampage 4 extreme with a xeon e5-2697v2 my doubt is ddr3 ecc 16gb sticks would work on it?


As far as i know 100% they will not work. You 'll need a WS board... like P9X79 WS or Z9PE-D8 WS or Supermicro models...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

maur0 said:


> I have an asus rampage 4 extreme with a xeon e5-2697v2 my doubt is ddr3 ecc 16gb sticks would work on it?


ECC? Yes. ECC Registered DIMMs(as shown in photo)? No.. Not on that board anyway. The 2697V2 can handle it fine, but that ASUS board is a consumer board ans is not configured for ECC Reg DIMMs.


----------



## maur0 (Apr 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> ECC? Yes. ECC Registered DIMMs(as shown in photo)? No.. Not on that board anyway. The 2697V2 can handle it fine, but that ASUS board is a consumer board ans is not configured for ECC Reg DIMMs.




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/mpzqgv

this motherboard using x79 or c602 chipset? suddenly it is not x79 but c602 maybe that's why it worked RDIMM we need to confirm this
but if it is x79 like in rampage then there is a chance it will work here too

Asrock X79 Extreme6 work RDIMM  8 sticks of 16gb each total 128gb​


----------



## kentaurosk8 (Apr 4, 2022)

maur0 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/mpzqgv
> 
> this motherboard using x79 or c602 chipset? suddenly it is not x79 but c602 maybe that's why it worked RDIMM we need to confirm this
> ...


This mobo officialy supoorts ECC... Rampage IV does not... 
- Supports DDR3 ECC, un-buffered memory with Intel® Workstation 1S Xeon® processors E5 16xx/26xx/46xx series in socket LGA 2011





						ASRock > X79 Extreme6
					

Premium Gold Caps (2.5 x longer life time), 100% Japan made high quality conductive polymer capacitors; Intel Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket; Supports Quad Channel DDR3 2400+(OC), 8 DIMM slots, Max. capacity up to 64GB; Digi Power Design, 12 + 2 Power Phase Design; 3 PCIe 3.0...




					www.asrock.com


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 4, 2022)

maur0 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/mpzqgv
> 
> this motherboard using x79 or c602 chipset? suddenly it is not x79 but c602 maybe that's why it worked RDIMM we need to confirm this
> ...


Hmmm interesting......but are you sure is registered ECC maybe is unbuffered ECC?


----------



## Tetras (Apr 4, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Hmmm interesting......but are you sure is registered ECC maybe is unbuffered ECC?



I seem to remember the old nehalem xeons on 1156 could work with registered dimms on some consumer motherboards, I wonder if it is because socket 2011 and 1156 both had chipsets that used unbuffered and registered dimms, so the hardware was technically present in the CPUs and board? The Xeon and ECC features were rarely mentioned back then, even on the CPU support page.

The newer ddr4 xeons based on consumer cpus don't have chipsets that support registered dimms anymore, the hedt stuff is completely separate.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Apr 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I have a question for everyone. Has anyone used a modded X5470/X5460/X5450 in a Lenovo Socket 775 PC? In standard DIY motherboards they work fine but OEM systems can be different.
> 
> I'd welcome any input or experiences on the subject.


I vaguely remember building a Lenovo M58p, I think it was...and wasn't able to get a modded 771 Xeon to work in it.  QX6700 was what I ended up getting, I think...or maybe it was just a tape modded Q6600.  This was quite a few years ago now and my memory hasn't been the same since I was hit by a car.  During that time though, I was putting modded Xeons in everything, so I am nearly positive it didn't work, for whatever reason.  I still have a couple of X5450 sitting around...if someone here wants them, PM and I'll probably send 'em to you.  They probably don't have the stickers though.

EDIT - nevermind, that was very likely due to chipset...and 65nm <1066 Xeons weren't worth it over a tape modded Q6600 / Q6700 on the Q45 chipset.  Are you having issues running one?  What system(s)?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2022)

maur0 said:


> not x79 but c602 maybe that's why it worked RDIMM


It also depends on BIOS support.



Aaron_Henderson said:


> I vaguely remember building a Lenovo M58p, I think it was...and wasn't able to get a modded 771 Xeon to work in it.  QX6700 was what I ended up getting, I think...or maybe it was just a tape modded Q6600.  This was quite a few years ago now and my memory hasn't been the same since I was hit by a car.  During that time though, I was putting modded Xeons in everything, so I am nearly positive it didn't work, for whatever reason.  I still have a couple of X5450 sitting around...if someone here wants them, PM and I'll probably send 'em to you.  They probably don't have the stickers though.
> 
> EDIT - nevermind, that was very likely due to chipset...and 65nm <1066 Xeons weren't worth it over a tape modded Q6600 / Q6700 on the Q45 chipset.  Are you having issues running one?  What system(s)?


I appreciate the response, but I already bought a Q9550 for it.


----------



## maur0 (Apr 5, 2022)

@lexluthermiester
a possible solution for the boards to support more memory, replace the bios module that controls this by some other bios, extract from asrock extreme 6 the module "IvtQpiandMrcInit" P32 IMAGE SECTION gave 420kb and from my asus rampage 4 extreme the same module of 320kb is replaced and generate new bios and rewrite maybe the motherboard supports more memories what do you think?







taking the same pe32 module from supermicro x9sra that supports Up

Up to 512GB DDR3 ECC LRDIMM
Up to 256GB DDR3 ECC RDIMM
Up to 64GB DDR3 ECC/non-ECC UDIMM
 8x DIMM slots from 447 kb little more than asrock I suppose more types of memory is supported if you can put this module in the rampage bios theoretically it would support the same modules as supermicro x9sra https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/xeon/c600/x9sra.cfm


















						Модифицируем биос китайских материнок своими руками
					

С ростом количества всевозможных китайских материнок на 2011 сокете резко выросла и потребность в биосах с возможностью разгона процессор..




					vk.com


----------



## JHAKK (Apr 11, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Hey guys, curious I'm looking on ebay and noticing that the T5810(which i am using) supports Xeon e-5 v4 cpus, is this true? i can use v4 cpu's?


Running a e5-1650v4 here!


----------



## Edwired (Apr 14, 2022)

Hey guys had a funky moment with the x5675 and asus p6x58d-e as it was powering on then shutting off straight away (This was repeatable when I press the power button) since it was showing signs of the cpu or the vrm have giving up till I checked inside the case nothing was touching anything no burnt cables. It just started to do that when I added two more hard drives to the marvell sata port for testing purpose (never did raid set up before). Then decided to unplug everything blew out any dust bunnies then lastly I pressed the power button it started to work like nothing happened. Can't afford to start all over again on replacing computer parts


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 15, 2022)

My Sabertooth does that sometimes.  It takes a few tries to post.  I narrowed it down to a messed up ram stick.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 15, 2022)

Memory training. Turn it off.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 15, 2022)

There's no option to turn off memory training in the bios


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 15, 2022)

That sucks.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 18, 2022)

This is what I am getting with two exact samsung hard drives that came out of the broken xbox one in RAID 0 with super mode enabled on the Asus P6X58D-E what surprised me is the buffer read is off the scale I even doubled checked with the task manager that peaked at 1.9gbps




Ran into abit of a snag while updating the driver for Marvell it just cause blackscreen of death it fixable by going back in the restore point. Looks like I have to figure out why the driver decided to disappear during the update unless the driver have to be installed first before the hard drives get connected for it to get working again.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone want to control their fans 








It works on my system as well able to control both cpu and gpu fans independently the guy who created this software is a GENIUS


----------



## mouks (Apr 23, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Anyone want to control their fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that in my Youtube recommendations this morning, just when I'm looking to add fans in my system.  The algorithm did a good job for once


----------



## Edwired (Apr 23, 2022)

For once it works I was able to control the fans depending on the cpu or gpu temps. Now have to rewire the fans to the motherboard so I be able to control the rest of the fans in the case than rather keep switching the switch on the fan controller which have 5v (Low speed), 7v (Medium speed) and 12v (high speed)


----------



## Edwired (Apr 28, 2022)

Can anyone tell me why I get this error on the memtest v4.3.7 it happens on stock and overclocked state as I don't see the memory issue popping up it seems to happen on core 3 and 4 during the tests. I did abit of reading online some say it nothing to worry about and some say it failing and some say it a bug in the memtest software. It always start in the 5442.5mb range no matter what I did to the changes like timings and voltages and different ratios in uncore and dram freq




Strange thing is that with the timings set to the SPD spec there's alot less errors compare to the timings set in auto producproduce alot of errors but all of the rams are tested ok no faulty memory modules

Update : Looks like I found the problem in the first set of timings turns out that the motherboard and the memory were trying to set trrd to 5 while the rest set according to the SPD spec produces the errors in the picture above so I put the trrd to 6 and the problem disappeared. Unless it the CPU that wasn't too happy with the trrd being set to 5 who knows.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Apr 30, 2022)

A while back I was still using a 3550 & wanted to see if 4 more cpu threads would help much in some games (it did). well for $35 I found an e3-1240v2. It's wild easily playing most games (at 1080p) w/ a 10 yr old CPU & 6 yr old  GPU.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 30, 2022)

Slyr7.62 said:


> A while back I was still using a 3550 & wanted to see if 4 more cpu threads would help much in some games (it did). well for $35 I found an e3-1240v2. It's wild easily playing most games (at 1080p) w/ a 10 yr old CPU & 6 yr old  GPU.


My router runs off a 1240 though I'm currently wondering if I should grab a 1260l lower tdp and that might help considering ambient ATM is +40°c

Also I can grab one for about the same price you paid.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Apr 30, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My router runs off a 1240 though I'm currently wondering if I should grab a 1260l lower tdp and that might help considering ambient ATM is +40°c
> 
> Also I can grab one for about the same price you paid.


Yea that could be an idea, but idk. I rarely see 50w peak (gaming), but indeed the 1260L should run cooler no matter what w/ the lower clocks.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 30, 2022)

Slyr7.62 said:


> Yea that could be an idea, but idk. I rarely see 50w peak (gaming), but indeed the 1260L should run cooler no matter what w/ the lower clocks.
> View attachment 245538


It's either that or I look at a better cooling system but it's a 1u server I don't know how much better I can get in such a tight space and honestly I think the 1260l is cheaper than a heatsink.


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2022)

Having troubles lately while trying to run 1600mhz which resulted missing dimms resulting 8gb in dimm A and C in the bios (used to work without issues before) but strangely enough all dimms appears working normally if the ram was under or around 1333mhz showing all 12gb. Might be a poor connections in the cpu possibly looked like I have shifted a few pins by accident during the cleaning process. Need to get some sort of magnifying glasses to see it up close. Or unless the imc in the cpu is degraded without going over the max safe voltage which I'm guessing.

Bad news the socket have missing pins some messed up badly as well touching eachother causing the board to go no post immediately since the memok led never change after 10 mins of resetting the CMOS and holding the memok button looks like time to buy another board somewhere


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Or unless the imc in the cpu is degraded without going over the max safe voltage which I'm guessing.


That can happen, which is why I always advise extreme caution applying more that 10% above rated voltage.



Edwired said:


> Bad news the socket have missing pins some messed up badly as well touching eachother causing the board to go no post immediately since the memok led never change after 10 mins of resetting the CMOS and holding the memok button looks like time to buy another board somewhere


Can you not straighten the pins?


----------



## Edwired (May 2, 2022)

I can't straighten the pins since some of the pins are missing the tips and some broke when I tried to put it back into their places as I did try the 1 ram per dimm to see if it will post but nothing worked. It pretty much a broken socket only way is to get the board repaired by a specialist but can't find any that can replace LGA socket in Ireland and one company in USA can do the repair but it cost about €250 give or take where I can find the same board in Germany for a lot less about €120 or less. I was worried about the board since the house fire back in October as it was exposed to heat, smoke and moisture but trouble started to happen with it in the last two weeks


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

Edwired said:


> I can't straighten the pins since some of the pins are missing the tips and some broke when I tried to put it back into their places as I did try the 1 ram per dimm to see if it will post but nothing worked.


Damn. That sucks.


Edwired said:


> I was worried about the board since the house fire back in October as it was exposed to heat, smoke and moisture but trouble started to happen with it in the last two weeks


That sucks too. 

Hope things start taking a better turn for you.


----------



## uni_0n (May 2, 2022)

Yo i have a civil Xeon E3-1290v2, still faster than stock 3770k because my motherboard is potato and overclocking has left the chat


----------



## Edwired (May 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn. That sucks.
> 
> That sucks too.
> 
> Hope things start taking a better turn for you.


Some day I will get the broken board up and running just have to get in contact with the company in america to see what they can do to fix it. Just hoping it fixable as it has sentiment value to me


----------



## Edwired (May 9, 2022)

There's good news I managed to find fully working asus p6x58de-e with uk dpd courier for a total of £65.45p = €80 give or take quiet a bargain it comes with the original box and other bits. Just have to wait till Wednesday to pay the chap. Can't wait for the motherboard to come in a week or two. The other motherboard I will pack it up and have it ready whenever I get a chance to send it for the socket replacement in a few weeks time


----------



## Edwired (May 18, 2022)

Well have good news the Asus p6x58d-e just arrived in Dublin, it could be here by Friday or next week hopely due to custom might need clearance (hoping they won't delay it too much). Lucky enough I might have a evga gtx 1060 6gb sc next week hoping the guy seal the deal for €75 as he having trouble with it in his itx case due to it crashing when the pc is moved or bumped. Spoken to him about it he haven't done anything to the card like replace the thermal paste or flashed a different bios


----------



## Edwired (May 19, 2022)

Not so good news customs in Ireland refused to release my parcel due to insufficient electronic documents and they are sending it back to the sender on the day it just arrived to the sorting office. Not a happy chap at the moment. So my computer going to be out of action for another month

To add insult the guy is refunding me £50 not including the cost of delivery and paypal fees for converting euro to pound so I am out of €45 in total


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 19, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Not so good news customs in Ireland refused to release my parcel due to insufficient electronic documents and they are sending it back to the sender on the day it just arrived to the sorting office. Not a happy chap at the moment. So my computer going to be out of action for another month
> 
> To add insult the guy is refunding me £50 not including the cost of delivery and paypal fees for converting euro to pound so I am out of €45 in total


File a claim with Paypal.


----------



## Edwired (May 20, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> File a claim with Paypal.


I know that but it down to the fact that the guy send the parcel through parcelforce when I told him to send it by DPD that one problem then the second problem that anpost refused the parcel due to insufficient declaration papers and I spoken to an post and parcelforce to resolve the situation anpost won't give me a straight answer of why it got refused and parcelforce saying they didn't have any problem with customs even the sender filled out the export form. Now I have to wait a few hours later to hear back from Ecomm that deals with customs by email.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2022)

Edwired said:


> I know that but it down to the fact that the guy send the parcel through parcelforce when I told him to send it by DPD that one problem then the second problem that anpost refused the parcel due to insufficient declaration papers and I spoken to an post and parcelforce to resolve the situation anpost won't give me a straight answer of why it got refused and parcelforce saying they didn't have any problem with customs even the sender filled out the export form. Now I have to wait a few hours later to hear back from Ecomm that deals with customs by email.


So again, file a claim with Paypal. Next time use a service like DHL or UPS.


----------



## Edwired (May 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So again, file a claim with Paypal. Next time use a service like DHL or UPS.


It the whole Brexit mess. In my honest opinion to be honest I don't think all the post offices and couriers companies across the globe that didn't sit down in a virtual room to discuss the situation that arose but didn't do anything to fix it but pointing the fingers at each other


----------



## bobbybluz (May 20, 2022)

I may have stumbled across an Asus Rampage V Edition 10 locally here. If all goes well it should be an excellent replacement for my Asus X99 Deluxe that's been wonky lately.
​


----------



## Edwired (May 22, 2022)

Here the heatsink since I had to clean it a lot it has oxidation can't really clean the inside the fins. But it came out a lot cleaner but with alot of scratches which I'm not too bothered in the looks plus a nice touch from the oxidation is that it filled in the gaps of the noctua logo


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2022)

Did you steel sponge that thing or something? Looks like you straight up abused it.


----------



## Edwired (May 22, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Did you steel sponge that thing or something?


I used emery board to scrape off the oxidation and to get to hard places but will try to clean it up with a dremal with a polishing disc one of the day soon


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2022)

It looks like you gutted the poor thing all over. Nylon brush and cleaner would've done it without the damage.


----------



## Edwired (May 22, 2022)

Well there's the white vinegar method that can clean oxidation off aluminium but I don't have any here or any of the shops that dont have it in 1 litre bottles. Iso 99.9% won't clean it off along with a tooth brush.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 23, 2022)

Toothless said:


> It looks like you gutted the poor thing all over. Nylon brush and cleaner would've done it without the damage.


The damage is purely cosmetic. The cooling effect is not diminished.


----------



## Edwired (May 23, 2022)

Here's pictures that I used a dremel with a fine brass brush, brass wheel and polishing wheel to clean up as much as I can as it not perfect but better looking all together. It looks funny at a certain angle like dark spots but that just the reflections from the light. Next method is the vinegar soak to remove the oxidation with a toothbrush or just have to find something that that have mild acid in it. I seen a few that would do the trick but depending on the shops if they have it


----------



## ppn (May 23, 2022)

what causes such an extreme case of oxidation. must be living on the sea shore.


----------



## Edwired (May 23, 2022)

ppn said:


> what causes such an extreme case of oxidation. must be living on the sea shore.


My parent's house had a fire back in October so smoke, heat and moisture would have caused oxidation on the heatsink or anything aluminium so that why I have to try and clean it off as much as I can


----------



## Toothless (May 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The damage is purely cosmetic. The cooling effect is not diminished.


Sure the cooling hasn't changed. Just looks so.. abused.


----------



## Edwired (May 24, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Sure the cooling hasn't changed. Just looks so.. abused.


When did anyone care about the looks in first place


----------



## Toothless (May 24, 2022)

Edwired said:


> When did anyone care about the looks in first place


I must be no one then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Sure the cooling hasn't changed. Just looks so.. abused.


True, but...


Edwired said:


> My parent's house had a fire back in October so smoke, heat and moisture would have caused oxidation on the heatsink or anything aluminium so that why I have to try and clean it off as much as I can


...given this, I think it's passable. And it now has an interesting story as a fire disaster survivor.


----------



## Edwired (May 24, 2022)

Thanks Lex


----------



## Edwired (May 25, 2022)

Got good news I got the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc (partially working) a few hours ago. It was dirty with some shitty thermal paste looks silvery (might be conductive on the gpu die and tiny caps) along with a clogged heatsink and evga put a black tape on the heatsink that blocked off the airflow exhausting out through the dp/hdmi grill and the metal plate between the pcb and heatsink had loose screws. After all the cleaning fixing the little issues the graphic card works no issues or no artifact as I had to test it on dell optiplex 790 with external power supply from my custom pc to confirm it detecting by windows. Got that for a bargain €75 I feel that I robbed the chap


----------



## Edwired (Jun 2, 2022)

Was busy testing the Evga gtx 1060 6gb sc on a dell optiplex 790 for testing purpose. Had trouble booting from the beginning as it took ages for it to post anything. Did the usual method of cleaning the pcb a few times with electronic contact spray as it made a small improvement in booting it a hit and miss from time to time. So it dawn on me that pcie slot and the graphic card gold contacts makes communication so decided to use emery board to clean the pcie slot and the gold contacts it was pretty bad in discolouration this were things began to work every single time no booting issue, does not take ages to post, ran tests on it. It flawless


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 2, 2022)

I decide to change my GPU.....found some GTX 1070 TI for decent price(180€) it was Asus Turbo model with the blower.....card was working good but that blower was loud & temps was not that good so I needed to "hack" the cooler ....found some old GTX 580 Direct CU cooler that was working  I remove some screws and I put some termal tape for memory and VRM +add some aluminium parts to cool and make pressure on vrm,also found some silly purple plate and put it on the back of the card where is VRM to disperse the heat....and now it's working GREAT with MAX OC  temps are staying bellow 70c and before stock clock with the blower temps was 85c + it was loud AF.....




Here comparison between R9 Fury and this GTX 1070 TI in Time Spy........

P.S. I also lost my nephew recently so I needed something/anything to preocupate my mind....
R.I.P. Milos.......


----------



## Toothless (Jun 2, 2022)

Current side project.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 3, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I decide to change my GPU.....found some GTX 1070 TI for decent price(180€) it was Asus Turbo model with the blower.....card was working good but that blower was loud & temps was not that good so I needed to "hack" the cooler ....found some old GTX 580 Direct CU cooler that was working  I remove some screws and I put some termal tape for memory and VRM +add some aluminium parts to cool and make pressure on vrm,also found some silly purple plate and put it on the back of the card where is VRM to disperse the heat....and now it's working GREAT with MAX OC  temps are staying bellow 70c and before stock clock with the blower temps was 85c + it was loud AF.....
> 
> View attachment 249666
> Here comparison between R9 Fury and this GTX 1070 TI in Time Spy........
> ...


Ah man sorry to hear about Milos we be here for ya bud if ya need anything


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 3, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Ah man sorry to hear about Milos we be here for ya bud if ya need anything


Thank you buddy......It's just a reminder that life is harsh and we need to fight,live and appreciate every single minute on planet Earth......


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 3, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Ah man sorry to hear about Milos we be here for ya bud if ya need anything



+1 on that!!!!!!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 7, 2022)

Still tweaking GTX 1070 TI that I paired with my Xeon(2697V2) and with this "modified" cooler card is "running" really fast.....When it's come to the OC card seems totally stable with + 490 on memory and boosting up to the 2100 Mhzz on clock in SOTR/1440p/highest details game benchmark I am getting 69 FPS which is way above the card stock result and deep into the territory of much stronger GPU's.....+ now is also cool&quiet staying bellow 70c...


----------



## Wdoox (Jun 11, 2022)

unfortunately I have bad news my 2660v2 died, so for now i'm using 4930k oc 4.4.
otherwise i'm eyeboling a 2670v2 and 2680v2. What do you think?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> unfortunately I have bad news my 2660v2 died, so for now i'm using 4930k oc 4.4.
> otherwise i'm eyeboling a 2670v2 and 2680v2. What do you think?


Srry to hear for yours 2660v2......If you ask me go for 2680 V2 same core count(10c/20t) but better base clock (2,8GhzVs2,5Ghz) boost clock is also a bit faster.....I doubt that price difference between this two cpu's is huge now but anyway if the price difference is more then you can afford then 2670V2 will also do the job just fine.......GL


----------



## Toothless (Jun 11, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> unfortunately I have bad news my 2660v2 died, so for now i'm using 4930k oc 4.4.
> otherwise i'm eyeboling a 2670v2 and 2680v2. What do you think?


2687wv2 for clocks, 2680v2 for cores.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> unfortunately I have bad news my 2660v2 died, so for now i'm using 4930k oc 4.4.
> otherwise i'm eyeboling a 2670v2 and 2680v2. What do you think?


2667V2. Best value for money.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 16, 2022)

I filed a dispute through paypal due to seller screwed up the electronic and paper documents through parcel force so I never got the parcel over a month due to Irish Custom refused to release the parcel to me  as this was coming from the UK which is unheard of. So I am out of a computer for another while again


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

Edwired said:


> I filed a dispute through paypal due to seller screwed up the electronic and paper documents through parcel force so I never got the parcel over a month due to Irish Custom refused to release the parcel to me  as this was coming from the UK which is unheard of. So I am out of a computer for another while again


What the heck? Why is Ireland withholding a parcel from the UK?!? That's just dumb.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2022)

Welp, looks like the legendary SR-2 has passed. No post, no bios codes, no beeps, nothin'. Tried different cpus, ram, no ram, no cpus, nothing changes. Checked jumpers. Checked for shorts. 

Sad day.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Welp, looks like the legendary SR-2 has passed. No post, no bios codes, no beeps, nothin'. Tried different cpus, ram, no ram, no cpus, nothing changes. Checked jumpers. Checked for shorts.
> 
> Sad day.


Caps?


----------



## Edwired (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What the heck? Why is Ireland withholding a parcel from the UK?!? That's just dumb.


It to do with the European regulations on tariff, taric, custom charges etc. If the tariff is incorrectly used it will get refused by Irish Customs and get automatically send back to the sender.

Check the vrms for short you might need to check the data sheet to find gate, drain and source. Sounds like the power supply most likely faulty if you are not getting power to the board


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Caps?


Caps are all good. I'll check more when I get a minute.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 20, 2022)

Abit of an update hoping to buy Asus p6x58d-e as it have Intel 930 cpu + stock cooler with 3 vengeance and 3 dominantor rams for a reasonable price even noticed that the board revision is 1.01g compared my broken one it 1.00g I could easily sell the vengeance/dominantor ram as I don't need mixed rams

Good news got the seller to give me the commit to buy option for the motherboard as mentioned above for €110 plus €15 delivery from Germany so I don't have to pay customs. So will be back up and running in about two or three weeks time. Once that done time to shop about online for hard drives upgrade as I'm limited in storage spaces in the old set up even spotted couple of 4tb 7200rpm for good price


----------



## Edwired (Jun 23, 2022)

Update on the motherboard + rams + cpu it posted by dhl so could have it by the week or two. It being too long since my set up last turned on. At least I can spend the time to clean the case and tidy up the wiring might well clean the power supply in the process was clogged with dirt and fluff and it discoloured with smoke

Most of the wiring is done as well the case alot cleaner after a few hours wiping down


----------



## Edwired (Jun 24, 2022)

Modified the led wires so I routed them to the three pin plug that powers the fan controller as it have 12v/5v/ground so I solder them in so it look tidy inside of the case than having too many molex adapters to power the leds


----------



## crazydrve` (Jun 26, 2022)

Does anyone know if the power distribution board or power supplies can be tested in the dell t620? My server isn't starting at all. No power actually.

Power supplies show green led at power cord. And gree light on mobo




			Dell PowerEdge: Troubleshooting a Server that does not start (No Power, No POST, No Boot and No Video) | Dell India


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2022)

crazydrve` said:


> Does anyone know if the power distribution board or power supplies can be tested in the dell t620? My server isn't starting at all. No power actually.
> 
> Power supplies show green led at power cord. And gree light on mobo
> 
> ...


You might have a dead motherboard. Have you tested with a spare PSU?


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You might have a dead motherboard. Have you tested with a spare PSU?


Sounds like something somewhere shorted to ground on component level might not be power supply related but motherboard related or possible CPU short only ever seen one in a regular computer where the computer plays dead no matter what components been changed except the CPU itself


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Sounds like something somewhere shorted to ground on component level might not be power supply related but motherboard related or possible CPU short only ever seen one in a regular computer where the computer plays dead no matter what components been changed except the CPU itself


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Dell PSU's don't give a green light if they don't pass the internal tests and one of those tests is a short fault. Their PSU is very unlikely to be the problem.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2022)

it back up and running only got the board this morning as well rotated the heatsink to make it clear the tall rams sticks

Had to use the rams that came with the board since my old set of corsairs one or two of the dimms don't get along when fully populated as I think it possible failing



Evga GTX 1060 6gb sc not working correctly for some reason after awhile it locks up the pc and green checkers along with stripes on screen it comes and goes if I tap the pcie bracket. So looks like either memory or gpu chip have weak solder joints


----------



## crazydrve` (Jun 27, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Sounds like something somewhere shorted to ground on component level might not be power supply related but motherboard related or possible CPU short only ever seen one in a regular computer where the computer plays dead no matter what components been changed except the CPU itself


Without being able to test with another mobo, I think its the mobo. 

How would I test the psu? 

I have a Dell poweredge T620 btw.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 27, 2022)

Edwired said:


> View attachment 252633it back up and running only got the board this morning as well rotated the heatsink to make it clear the tall rams sticksView attachment 252634Had to use the rams that came with the board since my old set of corsairs one or two of the dimms don't get along when fully populated as I think it possible failing
> View attachment 252635
> Evga GTX 1060 6gb sc not working correctly for some reason after awhile it locks up the pc and green checkers along with stripes on screen it comes and goes if I tap the pcie bracket. So looks like either memory or gpu chip have weak solder joints


Could be a GPU...BTW I recently killed my GTX 1070 TI....it was a static electricity from my hand...my fault I touched while it was working,trying to check the heat on GPU vrm ,forget that I didn't mount back plate...'tho I did that many times before and never ever something similar happened....now I am back on my trusted R9 Fury


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Could be a GPU...BTW I recently killed my GTX 1070 TI....it was a static electricity from my hand...my fault I touched while it was working,trying to check the heat on GPU vrm ,forget that I didn't mount back plate...'tho I did that many times before and never ever something similar happened....now I am back on my trusted R9 Fury


Must be the clothes that you wore that can build up static electricity and you could have felt the shock while touching. With the graphic card I swapped it back to the Asus gtx 1050 to oc and it fine again. It something to do with the sag dislodging the chips when it getting warm causing it to green dots and freezing.

As for dell t620 you may need to get a digital multimeter (dmm) to test the the power supply to see if any of the voltages are present like 12v/5v/3.3v


----------



## crazydrve` (Jun 27, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Must be the clothes that you wore that can build up static electricity and you could have felt the shock while touching. With the graphic card I swapped it back to the Asus gtx 1050 to oc and it fine again. It something to do with the sag dislodging the chips when it getting warm causing it to green dots and freezing.
> 
> As for dell t620 you may need to get a digital multimeter (dmm) to test the the power supply to see if any of the voltages are present like 12v/5v/3.3v


I have a multimeter, how would I test them? It's not a normal consumer atx power supply.

These are the two items for power








						Dell MDCVH PowerEdge T620 Power Distribution Board
					

Dell MDCVH PowerEdge T620 Power Distribution Board via Flagship Tech




					store.flagshiptech.com
				









						Dell PowerEdge T620 Power Supplies
					

Genuine Dell power supplies for PowerEdge T620 servers. Tested and pulled from working servers with our 90-day warranty.




					store.flagshiptech.com
				




Thank you


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2022)

crazydrve` said:


> I have a multimeter, how would I test them? It's not a normal consumer atx power supply.
> 
> These are the two items for power
> 
> ...


Look at the connector that goes to the board unconnect and see if there's a green cable usually smaller than the rest of them that usually needed to be connected to black cable using a paper clip to turn it on externally


----------



## crazydrve` (Jun 27, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Look at the connector that goes to the board unconnect and see if there's a green cable usually smaller than the rest of them that usually needed to be connected to black cable using a paper clip to turn it on externally


Unfortunately I don't see any green cable on any of the cords that plugs into it. 

Thanks


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2022)

Don't know to be honest as I don't have dell t620 for testing purpose


----------



## crazydrve` (Jun 27, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Don't know to be honest as I don't have dell t620 for testing purpose


Its ok, thanks.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 27, 2022)

crazydrve` said:


> Its ok, thanks.


Try uploading pictures of the board and power supply where the connector goes as I need to see what it looks like upclose


----------



## Toothless (Jun 28, 2022)

Is it me or is that 1060 sagging like hell.


----------



## Ferd (Jun 28, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Is it me or is that 1060 sagging like hell.


Looks fine , just bad angles


----------



## Edwired (Jun 28, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Is it me or is that 1060 sagging like hell.


Wish it was sagging other than that it straight as a set square. Just tried to take a picture while holding the phone

Think I might have possibly solved the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc issues. Ran Aida64 to stress test the gpu while limited the fan to 25% it will make the graphic card extremely hot it was flat lining at 92c so decided to do the wiggle method it frozed from the first movement. So let it cool down and tried to wiggle it while running unigine heaven it froze again. Then something tells me the graphic card is not sitting correctly. Then I spotted the problem the bracket where the case screws go through was bent downward more than it should and the bottom part of the bracket was slightly bent forward. So I straighten the bracket and tested the wiggle method while running unigine heaven didn't freeze this time. So looks like it will work correctly, will have to do more testing later to confirm it working. Finger cross

Abit of an update with the gpu I have being thinking about the issues that the card experiencing disconnection during unigine heaven could be possibility the die chip flexing with heat. So had a bright idea looking for thinnest thermal pads possible and it just happens that my broken Asus p6x58d-e have the thinnest pads on the vrm and it turns out it a perfect height so cut it into four pieces so they can cover four corners of the gpu chip and soft enough to spread even pressure across the whole chip when the heatsink is on and fully screwed down. Since then it not causing too much of the temperature swing compare to before it was all over the place. So I might be onto something here. My gut feeling tells me that the card had a fall at some point causing fractures in some solder joints. But not knowing the full history as I could be completely wrong in saying that. And with the thinnest thermal pads in place I have to try and test games and other things to stress the card out just to see what effect it has will it improve or get worse is a big question.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 29, 2022)

Great bad news the evga gtx 1060 sc shorted out something on the replacement Asus p6x58d-e as I can't get it to post anything on the monitor even swapped the graphic card for Asus gtx 1050ti same thing no post tried all of the other slots no post even swapped cpu for Intel 930 no post even checked socket pins nothing out of shape or broken. What weird the memok light comes on and goes out like nothing happens. I don't see any activity from the hard drive led. I am pretty sure the northbridge chip is toasted by the look of it since it controls the pcie slot and anything else that connected to it. So I'm considering taking a break for a few months to a year as I need to sort out major priorities since I can't afford to sort out my custom setup due to lack of funding and ongoing bills


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2022)

Sorry about the last message as I was annoyed with the my setup thinking it was damaged I had one last try to see if I can fix it but the good news the board is back up and running. Had funky issues like the motherboard bios threw a new CPU was installed along with chassis intrusion error even so there's no jumper on the board for that to enable or disable. So cleaned the socket and lightly brushed the pins in case it might be out of alignment or dust. So as for the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc there's a possibility the memory or the gpu die could be degraded have to test which one


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 1, 2022)

The joys and misery of x58.  It's a fickle beast that doesn't accept change very well.

You have nothing to apologize for.

Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 1, 2022)

1freedude said:


> The joys and misery of x58.  It's a fickle beast that doesn't accept change very well.
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for.
> 
> Glad you got it figured out.


Thanks for the support bud I was worried at first thinking that the motherboard gone down the drain after spending €110 but got lucky this time thank god. Now I might figured something out about the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc when it in stock state with the power limit at 100% the card keeps crashing regardless even the temps hovering 50c to 54c unigine heaven with all the Tess level maxed out with graphic in high and anti align x8 so I did the same test over and over with core clock underclocked and memory underclocked same result with crashing. Then I already replaced the thermal pad that covered the vrm it was skinny strip not enough to cover it so I decided to sacrifice my broken Asus p6x58d-e as it have two thick thermal pads maybe 2mm in height but squishable to fit in between the base plate and heatsink to give it more surface to spread heat. Same result crashing. So I'm thinking what causing it to crash then I said to myself it must be something to do with the power limit maybe it broken in the vbios so I turned it down abit to see what will happen but will have to do more testing.

Possible case the power supply could be degrading but have to wait and see what comes first


----------



## Sora (Jul 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Got a screen shot? That can't work, at least as far as I know.



It's called Flex mode, the lower region of memory is run in triple channel and the upper region that is only present on one channel is acccessed as if it were single channel.

in a motherboard with 4 slots like this, you would want 2 channels with single 8GB dimms and the last channel that has two slots populated by 2x4GB to achieve consistent triple channel performance.



lexluthermiester said:


> With your i7 working fine but the Xeon glitching, you may have a stability issue.
> 
> I checked the CPU support chart on ASUS.com;
> 
> ...



1680v2's are pulled from mac workstations, they were never sold retail so they aren't in the qualified list of processors, as long as they aren't faulty and you don't try to push the imc too hard (definitely don't try 1n CR) they work on the RIVE no problemo.



Cjkeenan said:


> *Update on my 1680v2/R4E: *Tried every official BIOS from 4502 to 4901 and every one of them failed under the same workload of MSFS 2020 downloading and installing game files. Now some lasted longer than others, but the all eventually resulted in the same crash.
> 
> Current plan is to try a different seller for the 1680v2 and if it continues I will probably throw int the towel for at least a couple of months and just use my 3930K again.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help you provided.



this is indicative of IMC weakness, but can also happen when certain network booster tools are installed, _Killer Network_ Manager Suite" or NAM, or similar.



maur0 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/mpzqgv
> 
> this motherboard using x79 or c602 chipset? suddenly it is not x79 but c602 maybe that's why it worked RDIMM we need to confirm this
> ...



chipset is irrelevant, ECC being available or not is a matter of the ecc pins being wired up on the mobo, as far as things go, they are on most of the high end X79 motherboards.









						X79 and/or rampage IV OC'ing thread for those of us still left....
					

I have an Asus Rampage IV with i7-4960X processor. On the Ram slot's there are 4 piece of GSkill Trident 2666 Ram's. When I trigger, the mainboard automatically adjusts processor speed to 4000 MHz. Also increases BCLK to 125 MHz.  2666 / 2400 = 1. 1108333 if I multiply this result with original...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The RIVE and RIVG both support ECC memory,


----------



## Edwired (Jul 4, 2022)

So far the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc seems to be holding up with two 2mm thermal pads one on the vrm and the other on top of the base plate connecting to the heatpipe but still need to order replacement pads for the memory chips thinking 1.5mm should cover that including another connecting to the heat pipe in the same layout as the memory so the card can run cooler for longer and will try to bench it to see if it solves the artifact issue. Pretty sure it a overheating issue on one of the memory chips,

Almost forgot to mention ordered a set replacement fans for the asus gtx 1050 ti oc expedition esport since the fin I repaired broke off and disappeared so I treat it for a set of these so it can match the fan shroud which is black and red


----------



## Edwired (Jul 10, 2022)

Thinking the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc is on it last leg since it crashing repeatedly from a cold and hot boot same with unigine heaven. Strangely enough if I push up by the pcie power plug the artifacts changes colours or patterns during the crash same with touching the resistors/cap nearest to the pcie slot. But it will boot if I hold up the pcb. It pretty much have cracked solders joints. Might well try a hot air gun method as I have amtech flux as I have nothing to lose but before I do that I will try the digital multimeter (dmm) to see if anything shorting or have strange readings


----------



## Edwired (Jul 11, 2022)

Found no short or strange readings on the evga gtx 1060 6gb sc so that ruled out. My guess was right the solder joints were broken between the gpu die to the six memory chips couldn't tell which one. So I reflowed all the chips with amtech flux and a heatgun. Started with the low heat to preheat the pcb front and back with the flux flowing under the chips for a few minutes in circular pattern then crank up the heatgun to high heat on per chip for 10 to 20 seconds repeat this for a few more minutes till the flux gets bubbles popping out once that was done you should see flux burning off from the chips. Let it cool down for a half an hour. Then clean off as much flux off the pcie gold contacts and the pcb and repaste the gpu and replaced the thermal pads.

Being testing it for an hour on unigine heaven no sign of artifacts appearing with the pre-set settings temperature on the gpu die peaked at 50c core clock flat lined at 1999.5mhz.

So it a possibility it fixed


----------



## Edwired (Jul 12, 2022)

New fans install these runs a lot faster topped out about 3400rpm and stays there compare to the old one where it ramped up to 3100rpm then falls off to about 2800rpm. There's abit of a different shade of red but it kinda makes it pops on the shroud


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 15, 2022)

Paid the customs of the X5675 @MachineLearning sent me from USA, so I'll try it out when it finally arrives, should arrive next week 

I was surprised what a boost from HD 7970 to R9 290X was, never had those at the same time.


----------



## CheapMeat (Jul 15, 2022)

Downgraded my 2 x dual CPU storage boxes to 2 x  E5-2637 v4's (each box 8C/16T 3.5GHz base); they have a combo of 2 x 10C/20T and 2 x 12C/24T. But sidegraded up my dual CPU compute box to 2 x E5-2699 v4 (so 44C/88T).  The two storage boxes help "feed" the main compute box.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2022)

So far the reflowed Evga Gtx 1060 6gb sc haven't crashed or artifacted yet so it looking good as it being tested in variation of games in high settings and pcsx2. Side note Asus p6x58d-e version 1.01 seems like a better board more stable compare to my old broken board but seems to run hotter on the northbridge even so most of the voltages are locked down to the first setting after auto. Wondering if the frequency for the northbridge is too high causing higher temperature as thermal paste is done on it unless the northbridge runs hot without overclocking


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 15, 2022)

Edwired said:


> So far the reflowed Evga Gtx 1060 6gb sc haven't crashed or artifacted yet so it looking good as it being tested in variation of games in high settings and pcsx2. Side note Asus p6x58d-e version 1.01 seems like a better board more stable compare to my old broken board but seems to run hotter on the northbridge even so most of the voltages are locked down to the first setting after auto. Wondering if the frequency for the northbridge is too high causing higher temperature as thermal paste is done on it unless the northbridge runs hot without overclocking


I have the same board on my HTPC, just one hella good X58 board. 

I have the additional radial fan blowing to the NB/VRM cooling as my setup is watercooled so no much airflow for the heatsinks.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2022)

Cool to know it just Noctua NH-C12P SE14 with 140mm fan should cool the northbridge unless the fan speed I set in fan control software is too low as not enough airflow is what I am thinking since I'm trying to make the pc abit quieter or come up with a few modifications for better cooing methods


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 15, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Cool to know it just Noctua NH-C12P SE14 with 140mm fan should cool the northbridge unless the fan speed I set in fan control software is too low as not enough airflow is what I am thinking since I'm trying to make the pc abit quieter or come up with a few modifications for better cooing methods


Change the thermal paste if it gets too hot


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Change the thermal paste if it gets too hot


Done the thermal paste about 3 weeks ago as it Arctic mx-4 I used. Suppose I look around for a small fan have to find a size that fits the heatsink without fouling the cpu heatsink as space is an issue. Or a second option to drop the gpu to the next pcie slot below the primary slot to give it more room for a bigger fan to cool the northbridge.

But if I was cleaver enough to modify the broken board heatsink file down the fins till it a flat surface and drill four holes and screw on a bigger heatsink to the existing base it would cool the northbridge even further


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 15, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Done the thermal paste about 3 weeks ago as it Arctic mx-4 I used. Suppose I look around for a small fan have to find a size that fits the heatsink without fouling the cpu heatsink as space is an issue. Or a second option to drop the gpu to the next pcie slot below the primary slot to give it more room for a bigger fan to cool the northbridge


Weird. Though X58 DOES get hot, so put some airflow there.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 15, 2022)

Edwired said:


> So far the reflowed Evga Gtx 1060 6gb sc haven't crashed or artifacted yet so it looking good as it being tested in variation of games in high settings and pcsx2. Side note Asus p6x58d-e version 1.01 seems like a better board more stable compare to my old broken board but seems to run hotter on the northbridge even so most of the voltages are locked down to the first setting after auto. Wondering if the frequency for the northbridge is too high causing higher temperature as thermal paste is done on it unless the northbridge runs hot without overclocking


Nice.....at least it's working my GTX 1070 TI definitely died from static electricity....it was checked in service but no luck.....well it's not end of the world I guess I still have R9 Fury and that card still doing just fine in most of the games especially with that Nimez modded drivers........


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nice.....at least it's working my GTX 1070 TI definitely died from static electricity....it was checked in service but no luck.....well it's not end of the world I guess I still have R9 Fury and that card still doing just fine in most of the games especially with that Nimez modded drivers........


Were you on the carpet when it died?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 15, 2022)

Edwired said:


> Were you on the carpet when it died?


No...'tho i did wear a socks and no shoes.....well that's the first time that happened to me and I was always like nah static electricity even if it happens not going to kill any hardware that easily....well I guess I learn my lesson now.......


----------



## Edwired (Jul 15, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> No...'tho i did wear a socks and no shoes.....well that's the first time that happened to me and I was always like nah static electricity even if it happens not going to kill any hardware that easily....well I guess I learn my lesson now.......


Unless you were doing the Micheal Jackson's Moonwalk to build up static electricity and dapped the graphic card


----------



## johnspack (Jul 20, 2022)

Waiting to bring this monster home from a buddies...  but I just inherited an ibm system 3650 m3,  with dual x5680 cpus,  and 8x8gb ram.  Has 4x savvio 15.3k sas drives of 146gbs each.
Also has a dedicated gpu added that has hdmi and dp outs.  I have no idea what they must of used this thing for....


----------



## Edwired (Jul 21, 2022)

So far evga gtx 1060 6gb sc holding up testing with pcsx2 1.7.0 nightly build having the resolution at 1440 (2k) made a few games I used to play look stunning on the Samsung curved monitor compare to the old tube tv back then. While my system is mildly over clocked with the cpu at 3.73ghz non turbo @ 1.208v llc enabled, ram 1417mhz @ 1.62v the dmm tells me the ram is close to 1.64v to 1.65v, the uncore at 3200mhz, qpi/dram voltage locked to 1.25v. Will have to adjust the frequency for dram to bring it back up to the rated speed which is 1600mhz the three rams rated for 1.65v and other three rams is rated 1.50v only difference between both set is the trfc timing the rest match up. As for a side note between both rams three have dual rank channel and the other three is single rank channel not too sure what sort of impact it have in performance due to mixed channels in fully populated state


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jul 22, 2022)

Has anyone manage to use a GPU that requires a 8pin and 6pin for their workstation xeon desktops?
using a 5810 and planning to buy a 7810 and was wondering how do use a gpu that requires a 8pin and 6pin? 
for my 5810 i have two 6pins.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 22, 2022)

Might be tricky unless you changed the power supply to meet the requirment but I wouldn't trust the adaptors that covert 6 pin to 8 pin


----------



## Sora (Jul 22, 2022)

the adapters are fine, the additional pins are ground.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 22, 2022)

Sora said:


> the adapters are fine, the additional pins are ground.


I would rather used the full 8 pin than 6 pin on it own as the grounds would be needed to complete the circuit than something blowing up


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2022)

I knew no one would believe me....  but this thing is coming up...  now that I know it's alive I'll be bringing it home:






It did end up booting win10...  but an old install that I will be replacing....

Well, if you want xeons...  well this thing has 2 of them.  It weighs like 80lbs...  but I'm going to drag it home.  x5860 x2 + 64 gbs of ram,  but I think 3 sticks are being used as ecc.
I'll have to change that.  It has 4x sas drives,  and a hardware sas raid controller built in.  Only 2 usb ports I've found so far that I used for keyboard and mouse.
It has an added video card with hdmi and dp outs,  but I haven't figured out how to use those yet...  the vga out does give 1080.  You have to listen to a lot of fan
screaming when it's booting...  most fucking loud computer you've ever heard....  truly....  but it mellows out once booted.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 1, 2022)

Has anyone use CPU v4's on a 7810 or 5810 desktop dell precision? Do V4 cpus fit on 5810's or 7810' I'm using a 2678 v3. 
Manufacturer    Dell Inc.
Model    0WR1RF (SOCKET 1)
Version    A04
Chipset Vendor    Intel
Chipset Model    Haswell-E
Chipset Revision    02
Southbridge Vendor    Intel
Southbridge Model    X99
Southbridge Revision    05


----------



## Toothless (Aug 1, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Has anyone use CPU v4's on a 7810 or 5810 desktop dell precision? Do V4 cpus fit on 5810's or 7810' I'm using a 2678 v3.
> Manufacturer    Dell Inc.
> Model    0WR1RF (SOCKET 1)
> Version    A04
> ...


V3 and V4 are same socket. Check for bios updates and CPU compatibility.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 1, 2022)

Toothless said:


> V3 and V4 are same socket. Check for bios updates and CPU compatibility.


Alright thanks.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2022)

Yep..  x99 can run Broadwell.  I had to settle for ordering a 2699v3 because the prices jump pretty big for v4s..... at least double...
Make sure your mobo has latest bios update.  Or at least one that includes v4 cpus...  some older boards may need an update.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2022)

My x99 ran my 2698v4 for a bit before getting a dual socket. Was fine with the 128GB ECC.

Gigabyte x99, can't remember exact model.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 5, 2022)

Is there any reason to upgrade to a newer chip from 2678 v3? I was looking at a E5-2683 v4, or should i even bother?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 6, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Is there any reason to upgrade to a newer chip from 2678 v3? I was looking at a E5-2683 v4, or should i even bother?


Better IPC or clocks. Haswell to Broadwell. If your chip works, no need to change unless you need the performance. 

My jump was from V2 (Ivy Bridge) to V4. Definitely was a difference.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2022)

Well,  since no oc yet,  thought I'd put this here:




Well,  seems the bios turbo mod does not work on  C1 steppings of this cpu.  So it now becomes a pure server box.  I pulled the 1070 out of it and put in an rx570.  Plenty enough for what it's going to do.  Now to move my 20 or so vms over,  and my music collection.  It might as well be a media server as well.  Time to put all these 2.8ghz threads to work!
This is why you want more cores for a server....  here's 3 oses each using 6 threads,  and mostly updating themselves....  also I badly need another 32gbs ram...:

Here's why you want more cores.....  this is just 3 oses with 6 threads each...  some updating....  now I need more ram too.....


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 18, 2022)

I upgrade from a 2678 v3 to a 2683 v4 and i see absolutely no difference in performance whatsoever. I don't get it, it has more cache, etc what cpu will be better, because I'm sending this cpu back.
Rest of my destktop is dell precsion 5810, 32GB ddr4 memory, Radeon Pro W6600 8GB GDDR6.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 18, 2022)

Less boost clock, more cores. Single thread would be the same but multithread would be more. Technically it is better for bigger tasks.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 18, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Less boost clock, more cores. Single thread would be the same but multithread would be more. Technically it is better for bigger tasks.


So is there any point in upgrading from a 2678 v3, if so, what CPU do you recommend? No big deal really, i can play any game perfectly fine using the CPU i have, was wondering though.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 18, 2022)

u2konline said:


> So is there any point in upgrading from a 2678 v3, if so, what CPU do you recommend? No big deal really, i can play any game perfectly fine using the CPU i have, was wondering though.


I use 2698v4. I don't game though, just game servers and storage.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 18, 2022)

If you want a fast v4 16 core,  then it's the 2697A,  base clock on the 2683 is 2.1,  turbo is 3...  the 2697A it's 2.6 and 3.6ghz.  But it's double the price.
Your old cpu is an oem model,  I can't find and real info on it,  might be it has high turbo.  Also you can run the turbo hack on v3s,  but not v4s....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2022)

u2konline said:


> I upgrade from a 2678 v3 to a 2683 v4 and i see absolutely no difference in performance whatsoever. I don't get it, it has more cache, etc what cpu will be better, because I'm sending this cpu back.
> Rest of my destktop is dell precsion 5810, 32GB ddr4 memory, Radeon Pro W6600 8GB GDDR6.


You gained 4 cores, but lost 400mhz per core and a lot of boost. If you're gaming, the 12c/24t is the better CPU. For gaming on that platform you really should have gone with a 2643V4(6c/12t) or a 2667V4(8c16t).


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 12, 2022)

Wow , never knew there was a XEON club !
I had many of them , started with a H55 socket 1156 (for 12$usd) .. 2 years ago. Never looked back.
Love my new socket 2011-3 E5-2680v4. Quite the beast for 55$ .
V4 is better than V3 , power wise. Only 95W to beat a I7-10700K in Passmark (19250).
My whole house is socket 2011's (E5-2660v1 , E5-2680v2, and my new 2680v4).
Best processor family out there ... never even a glitch.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 12, 2022)

Well, it's good to enjoy a kind of processor, though also remember very few are good for single threaded things.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 12, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Well, it's good to enjoy a kind of processor, though also remember very few are good for single threaded things.


How many single threaded things are left ? And where can you get 250$ perf for 55$ ?
My gaming son has that 10700K(279$). I took his GTX 1080 and put it in my last Xeon rig (the V3). He said "no difference" (except $$$).

PS - built nearly the whole above system for what he paid for the 10700 + MB....


----------



## Toothless (Sep 12, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> How many single threaded things are left ? And where can you get 250$ perf for 55$ ?
> My gaming son has that 10700K(279$). I took his GTX 1080 and put it in my last Xeon rig (the V3). He said "no difference" (except $$$).
> 
> PS - built nearly the whole above system for what he paid for the 10700 + MB....


Plenty of games are still 1-2 thread, and you won't bottleneck a 1080 unless you're running a 4770k. You're probably seeing the turbo kick in and that's why you won't see a difference, and GPU bound.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Plenty of games are still 1-2 thread, and you won't bottleneck a 1080 unless you're running a 4770k. You're probably seeing the turbo kick in and that's why you won't see a difference, and GPU bound.


I guess that's why he "splurged" for his 10700. I do audio DSP and video. Most of what I do "likes" 28 threads. I also like 55$ processors !! BTW , he passed up my offer of that free V3 xeon ,
and bought the new Intel. I used his old 2133mhz memory pair (and bought 2 more) to get 60GB 4-channel memory bandwidth. Recycle his old stuff.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 13, 2022)

This is a R23 result from my E5-4669 v3, which was a special variant of the E5-2699 v3 intended for quad-socket servers. I bought it in early 2017 (so a little under 2 years after this SKU's release) for around $600 unused, in server spare case and in mint condition, it's been in my care ever since. It's a finalized QS (presumably from the first production run), behaves and runs the same microcode as the retail unit, it simply has the ES bit set in CPUID.

It's actually running R23 at 2.4 due to hardcoded AVX offset on this SKU, which is -500 MHz on 18 cores active. Microcode was removed from the BIOS so it always boots pure, enabling use of TSX instructions (disabled by Intel due to a bug on microcodes newer than 0x1F) and also applying the 1T turbo multiplier to all cores (the erratum that's known as the turbo trick), I can either let Windows load the latest microcode, or load the version I want with the help of a driver.





Trusty as it may be, the single-threaded performance is dismal - it's roughly the same as you would get from a Piledriver AMD FX processor at ~4 GHz (FX-8350 or thereabouts). You will feel this compared to any modern CPU regardless of the workload. Funny thing: 5 years on it still produces "Mystery Machine" results in 3DMark. It does not know this SKU at all


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> I guess that's why he "splurged" for his 10700. I do audio DSP and video. Most of what I do "likes" 28 threads. I also like 55$ processors !! BTW , he passed up my offer of that free V3 xeon ,
> and bought the new Intel. I used his old 2133mhz memory pair (and bought 2 more) to get 60GB 4-channel memory bandwidth. Recycle his old stuff.


I get where you're coming from, trust me. I started with a dual socket 2680v2 w/ 64GB 1600 ECC. I ran multiple GPUs on it and everything was... Behind my 4790k. Gotta remember V3 chips are Haswell, just with DDR4.

I'm running a dual 2698v4 with 128GB 2133 ECC since I needed capacity over raw single thread. If it's a game or single threaded thing, I'll run it on my 5950x. If it's the 10 virtual machines, four games servers, BOINC, Discord bots, etc? Sits on the server.

Fun fact: two 2698v4 is the same multithread power as a 5950x. 80 threads to 32. This is what I mean by capacity versus raw power. Games will always run better on the 5950x just by clock speed alone. Games ran better even on my previous 3700x. 

And, yes, I have tested the middle ground between consumer and server. My 1920x with core enhance on does game pretty well, but it's like.. three 4790k's glued together.


I should mention I do have a 1680v2 that overclocks to 4.4ghz very easily. The 16xx and 16xxv2 are typically unlocked and really fun to mess with. My 1650v1 hit.. 4.7 I believe. Sadly the 1680v2 will only match a 1800x in CPUz, but it's still a damn good Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I get where you're coming from, trust me. I started with a dual socket 2680v2 w/ 64GB 1600 ECC. I ran multiple GPUs on it and everything was... Behind my 4790k. Gotta remember V3 chips are Haswell, just with DDR4.
> 
> I'm running a dual 2698v4 with 128GB 2133 ECC since I needed capacity over raw single thread. If it's a game or single threaded thing, I'll run it on my 5950x. If it's the 10 virtual machines, four games servers, BOINC, Discord bots, etc? Sits on the server.
> 
> Fun fact: two 2698v4 is the same multithread power as a 5950x. 80 threads to 32. This is what I mean by capacity versus raw power. Games will always run better on the 5950x just by clock speed alone. Games ran better even on my previous 3700x.



I'll undersign as a fellow 5950X owner 

I must say though I was surprised at how well a few games still run OK on that Xeon, though. Amongst them, surprisingly Apex still ran awesome, and that's my jam right there!


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 13, 2022)

Rysen 9 5950X ??? That's threadripper territory. 45000 on passmark ? damn !!! I'm the type to buy 6 of my Corsair 520hx PS's for 40$ with bad caps... and recap them.
I don't even buy cases , find them in the  bin (pix) , made the front cover out of 1/8" aluminum with a hacksaw and file (he he). 
I would like a Rysen , but could hook up the whole neighborhood with workstations for that price.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2022)

You either pay for the power of what's out currently or stay behind a decade. Not much in between.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 13, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Rysen 9 5950X ??? That's threadripper territory. 45000 on passmark ? damn !!! I'm the type to buy 6 of my Corsair 520hx PS's for 40$ with bad caps... and recap them.
> I don't even buy cases , find them in the  bin (pix) , made the front cover out of 1/8" aluminum with a hacksaw and file (he he).
> I would like a Rysen , but could hook up the whole neighborhood with workstations for that price.



"Old junk" (note that I use this term jokingly, since these are largely retired and discarded server spares) has never been faster 

Trust me I've been quite tempted to buy a E5-2696 v4 now that they've gone down to $150 ish on eBay, the Broadwell flagship is quite a bit faster than my processor but end of the day, I don't really need it, so I'm budgeting elsewhere. I don't think the supply of Broadwell chips is going to dry out any time soon anyway, we still often see X5680 CPUs available and I owned an ES of that one made in 2009 in the past.

A 22 core 44 thread proc for such a low price is indeed an amazing deal... but it's definitely not without its (sometimes grave) shortcomings. It's all about balancing what you want, what you need and what you can spend


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 13, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> "Old junk" (note that I use this term jokingly, since these are largely retired and discarded server spares) has never been faster
> 
> Trust me I've been quite tempted to buy a E5-2696 v4 now that they've gone down to $150 ish on eBay, the Broadwell flagship is quite a bit faster than my processor but end of the day, I don't really need it, so I'm budgeting elsewhere. I don't think the supply of Broadwell chips is going to dry out any time soon anyway, we still often see X5680 CPUs available and I owned an ES of that one made in 2009 in the past.
> 
> A 22 core 44 thread proc for such a low price is indeed an amazing deal... but it's definitely not without its (sometimes grave) shortcomings. It's all about balancing what you want, what you need and what you can spend



And if you can find/afford the MB.  That's what's stopping me from jumping into X79/99/299; chips are cheap but boards are not.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 13, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> And if you can find/afford the MB.  That's what's stopping me from jumping into X79/99/299; chips are cheap but boards are not.



Yup! The motherboard is the biggest problem, especially if you don't want a Chinese recycled board. I've bought my motherboard at the tail end of the second-wave X99's availability (a Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming) as it was back in 2017, but i've noticed that they're getting increasingly difficult to find and when you do, the prices make it completely not worth it vs. a cheap AM4 motherboard + a faster anyway Ryzen chip.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> chips are cheap but boards are not.


That depends on what you're looking for and where you live. If you're looking to OC, then yes, boards are pricey. But if you're happy with stock performance, there are a lot of affordable options still available.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depends on what you're looking for and where you live. If you're looking to OC, then yes, boards are pricey. But if you're happy with stock performance, there are a lot of affordable options still available.



Turns out you're right, at least for X79/99.  Just glanced at eBay and they're not nearly as bad as I remember.  X99 has the better pricing right now, interestingly enough. That's not actually true on closer inspection.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That's not actually true on closer inspection.


I disagree, I'm logged into Ebay ATM and did quick search and there are a fair number of good choices for X79 and X99.








						x79 motherboard for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for x79 motherboard at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				











						x99 motherboard for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for x99 motherboard at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




X299 however was indeed skimp on affordable offerings.








						x299 motherboard for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for x299 motherboard at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




I've been buying the Machinist brand for a while now as they have proven to be solid. There's no OCing but the stock experience is good as is the quality. So when I say there are good choices available, this what I mean.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I disagree, I'm logged into Ebay ATM and did quick search and there are a fair number of good choices for X79 and X99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do these boards actually contain a X99 chipset, though? Some models have been known for using other chipsets somehow wired for these processors that they were never intended to be used with. For example, some Chinese X79 that actually come with H61 or X99 with a B85 in.


----------



## N/A (Sep 14, 2022)

Mine has Intel C612. the $79 ones are guaranteed to have B85/H81 and such, like the following
amazing how much cheaper the 10 core is. All core unlockable to 3.50 - 3.80 Ghz mind you.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 14, 2022)

N/A said:


> Mine has Intel C612. the $79 ones are guaranteed to have B85/H81 and such, like the following
> amazing how much cheaper the 10 core is. All core unlockable to 3.50 - 3.80 Ghz mind you.
> 
> View attachment 261630



C612 is nice. It's the server version of the X99. But the other ones I wouldn't be very comfortable with 

I've already tested a Xeon v4 with my board, I owned an E5-1607 v4 a few years back, it's a very simple 4-core, 4-thread chip with no turbo (static 3.1 GHz), but it worked nicely. After I got my OLED and the next-gen GPU, might just go after a 2699 v4 proper and do an overhaul of this build. I do not use it much, must admit.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 14, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> C612 is nice. It's the server version of the X99. But the other ones I wouldn't be very comfortable with
> 
> I've already tested a Xeon v4 with my board, I owned an E5-1607 v4 a few years back, it's a very simple 4-core, 4-thread chip with no turbo (static 3.1 GHz), but it worked nicely. After I got my OLED and the next-gen GPU, might just go after a 2699 v4 proper and do an overhaul of this build. I do not use it much, must admit.



The 14-core V4s seem to sell for decent money.  It's tempting to grab one (and the associated board) to play with as another cruncher.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2022)

Honestly, if you don't see a reason to have that many cores, I wouldn't go big. Gotta have a use case to make it worth it!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Honestly, if you don't see a reason to have that many cores, I wouldn't go big. Gotta have a use case to make it worth it!



WCG, of course.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> WCG, of course.


If, they want to, yes. I'll always support someone doing some compute for science.


----------



## Magic Cube (Sep 14, 2022)

I did buy used Fujitsu R940 Power workstation couple months ago. Always wanted to have dual cpu platform. I have been upgrading it with faster parts, just for fun.

Original configuration was:
-Single Intel Xeon E5-2620 V3
-4x 4GB DDR4 ram
-Quadro K2200 4GB

Now configuration is:
-Intel Xeon E5-2666 V3 x2
-8x 8GB DDR4 2133MHz ram
-Still using Quadro K2200
-Silverstone KR02 x2 cpu heatsinks
-Replaced original Sunon high RPM ball bearing fans with Fractal Design Venturi 120mm

Also bought Intel Xeon E5-2660 V4 x2, which won't boot in this machine(too old revision motherboard). Purley C612 platform should support Broadwell EP, but this one just won't. I did modify bios file with Broadwell microcodes and updated microcodes using Fujitsu's/Kontron's bios update tools, but it won't still boot. Those V4 processors do boot on my Huananzhi X99TF if tried separately. Also too bad this can't be modded with turbo mod driver. You can play with microcodes, bios update tools have option for microcode update. But you can't flash modified bios, there is somekind security check. Probably you could flash modified bios via external flasher, but I this motherboard has 16 pin bios chip, so those cheapest programmers are useless for this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 14, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Do these boards actually contain a X99 chipset, though? Some models have been known for using other chipsets somehow wired for these processors that they were never intended to be used with. For example, some Chinese X79 that actually come with H61 or X99 with a B85 in.


I have not seen this. Don't think it happens, at least not very often. To my knowledge there is no way to sneak in one chipset for another and have the drivers work properly. No saying it's not been tried, just that I haven't seen it with the Machinist brand specifically. However, even if it has, we're talking about what is effectively the "Southbridge" chip of a system that handles peripherals and whatnot. As long as it worked properly, there's really no problem as the "X79" and "X99" functionality of the platform is mostly CPU-side.



N/A said:


> Mine has Intel C612. the $79 ones are guaranteed to have B85/H81 and such, like the following
> amazing how much cheaper the 10 core is. All core unlockable to 3.50 - 3.80 Ghz mind you.
> 
> View attachment 261630


And that 10 core should be your focus unless you have a specific use for more cores, as was mentioned above by another user.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 15, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> "Old junk" (note that I use this term jokingly, since these are largely retired and discarded server spares) has never been faster
> 
> Trust me I've been quite tempted to buy a E5-2696 v4 now that they've gone down to $150 ish on eBay, the Broadwell flagship is quite a bit faster than my processor but end of the day, I don't really need it, so I'm budgeting elsewhere. I don't think the supply of Broadwell chips is going to dry out any time soon anyway, we still often see X5680 CPUs available and I owned an ES of that one made in 2009 in the past.
> 
> A 22 core 44 thread proc for such a low price is indeed an amazing deal... but it's definitely not without its (sometimes grave) shortcomings. It's all about balancing what you want, what you need and what you can spend


"Old junk" ... while I do ANY thing on the internet ..1-2%. I like it.  3 synths with 64 voices each .... 5% , for 55 $. I could get that 22 core "beauty" for 120$ , but my current 14 core does whatever I want effortlessly (while I surf or stream) . not 10 years behind , but just 5. Intel shit the bed for 5 years ... just recently went to 10nm process. AMD rules !! V4 actually  does  TSX well , my VM linux uses X cores differently than bombed out W10. works way better than a V3 (i just upgraded from one). I noticed my 12 core V3 used 115w all cores turbo. My 14 core V4 just uses  92w all core turbo. My deal is to have
a silent HTPC , the V4 is a dream. Seems Intel DID get better power efficiency from  the 14mn "shrink"  .. i'm pleased.
Wow , v4 2680 is cooler than my kids core duo at full throttle. he he...  actually have 2 duo's in the house , they surf perfect with SSD's. NO delay.

Strange ... while slamming all 14 cores with a core burner .... I notice any other thing (including the VM) is totally unaffected. First chip that I've bought that acted like this. Cool !!


----------



## Marstg (Sep 15, 2022)

Got a Dell Precision T5810 with a Xeon E5-1650 v3 for very cheap. Quite nice.
Broadwell chips are quite the premium over the Haswell ones.


----------



## Magic Cube (Sep 15, 2022)

What i forgot from my earlier post: This Fujitsu came with DVD drive(removed), somekind of ID-card reader(removed). Also replaced those pesky plastic PCI-E slot fasteners with screws. I did add 500GB Samsung 850 SSD and Asus Wifi card. 

In future I may add m.2 NVME drive with pci-e adapter to see if it works. If I remember correctly in Fujitsu sparepart site have PCI-E SSD's listed, so I think those should work without any modding. I am interested if I can add it to the slot in upper right corner. It's location is so weird, so I have to try it. Also I may change K2200 to something else. I would like to have a passive vga card, but PCI-E card slots have side cooling fan. My Accelero Mono(in K2200) won't with in with side fan installed. And I want to keep that side fan.

OnePlus Nord N100 has bad quality camerasensor. But atleast phone was cheap->drop it to floor and if it breaks I wouldn't care. My phone usage is so small that my battery lasts about more than week.

Picture of Fujitsu R940 Power. PCI-E card fan is on floor.


----------



## Marstg (Sep 15, 2022)

@Magic Cube check the specs of the server first and try and update the bios. Just because certain PCIe SKUs were available doesn't automatically mean it will boot from nvme : those PCIe ssds might have legacy OP-ROMs to make them bootable on older systems just like Samsung 950 Pro SSDs had to be able to boot on non UEFI systems. One popular option with T5810 was a Micron P420m PCIe ssds that would go up to 1.4 TB in size.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 15, 2022)

Ebay motherboards are "slightly" cheap (pix 1). That ASUS P9X79 (120$) + 16gb mem. + E5-2658V2 went for $170USD. X79 should (but doesn't) fully support NVME. ASUS could update
the BIOS to do so , since there are hacked NVME capable BIOS updates out in the wild.
X99 boards support NVME but limit the onboard option to 2 pci-e lanes ... slow !! I had to buy a Startech PEX4M2E1. It has PS buffering for the NVME and a LED output for just the card.
Went from 1500mb/s to 3500mb/s with the addon card. EBAY has the  Samsung PM981 MZ-VLB2560 for 25-35$.
Search the GA-X99-UD3P-"CF" , "munimetal" has thousands of these for 99$ , they are custom boards for Transource (mir-sco650) PC's. Flash the standard F23 bios and V4's boot right up. Best to flash
with the Q-FLASH plus usb port - right to F23 ,before you even put the CPU in.
So , 99 for the board , 50-60 for the CPU , and some used DDR4 .... good to go for under 200....
Ebay also has (thousands) of E5-2680 V4's with "Fifakingdom" @ 60+$ , good 15 core die with one core disabled - I have no idea why ... binning ???

​


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 15, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> "Old junk" ... while I do ANY thing on the internet ..1-2%. I like it.  3 synths with 64 voices each .... 5% , for 55 $. I could get that 22 core "beauty" for 120$ , but my current 14 core does whatever I want effortlessly (while I surf or stream) . not 10 years behind , but just 5. Intel shit the bed for 5 years ... just recently went to 10nm process. AMD rules !! V4 actually  does  TSX well , my VM linux uses X cores differently than bombed out W10. works way better than a V3 (i just upgraded from one). I noticed my 12 core V3 used 115w all cores turbo. My 14 core V4 just uses  92w all core turbo. My deal is to have
> a silent HTPC , the V4 is a dream. Seems Intel DID get better power efficiency from  the 14mn "shrink"  .. i'm pleased.
> Wow , v4 2680 is cooler than my kids core duo at full throttle. he he...  actually have 2 duo's in the house , they surf perfect with SSD's. NO delay.
> 
> Strange ... while slamming all 14 cores with a core burner .... I notice any other thing (including the VM) is totally unaffected. First chip that I've bought that acted like this. Cool !!



Yeah, these old parts are often given way less credit than they are due. But they are still very much obsolete. I own an E8600 (which is the fastest Core 2 Duo model), and it's a rather decent, if rather unassuming CPU. I've had some fun with it.

Internet browsing should largely not be a significant challenge for these CPUs, they were designed to host webpages for potentially thousands of users simultaneously, after all.



Socket2011 said:


> Ebay motherboards are "slightly" cheap (pix 1). That ASUS P9X79 (120$) + 16gb mem. + E5-2658V2 went for $170USD. X79 should (but doesn't) fully support NVME. ASUS could update
> the BIOS to do so , since there are hacked NVME capable BIOS updates out in the wild.
> X99 boards support NVME but limit the onboard option to 2 pci-e lanes ... slow !! I had to buy a Startech PEX4M2E1. It has PS buffering for the NVME and a LED output for just the card.
> Went from 1500mb/s to 3500mb/s with the addon card. EBAY has the  Samsung PM981 MZ-VLB2560 for 25-35$.
> ...



Second-wave X99 motherboards should support PCIe 3.0 NVMe correctly, my Gigabyte Ultra Gaming does.

Unless it is a high-cache variant, it's a fully enabled 14-core die. I believe the E5-2680 v4 is such a processor, designated "Medium core count" (MCC), Broadwell-EP HCC is a 24-core die. These are the die configurations for Haswell-EP (v3) and Broadwell-EP (v4) Xeons:









The E5-2699 v4 was demoted from 24 to 22 cores (possibly for yield reasons) and such an unit was never released in a production state, however an A0-stepping (ES0) prototype with QDF code QHYH does exist and has been very coveted by homelab enthusiasts. I believe I've read somewhere that Intel only made one tray of these for validation purposes (so about 1000 units) about and most have been sold off circa 2017, I almost purchased one back then, but because of the higher price tag I was afraid of customs, hindsight is 20/20 as I ended up not needing to pay much tax on my chip, but I am not disappointed in my 4669 v3, it has its own charm and is finalized "refresh" silicon after all.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 15, 2022)

"obsolete" huh ???   What is the purpose of Rysen 9 or threadripper power ? To create and run more useless "features"  forced on the masses.
If " enthusiasts" want 225W TDP processors and 1200W PS's in a coming age of scarcity , let them burn up with the rest of the earth !
I'm not quite a "luddite" , but in the past few years ... both web content and software has not only become bloated but outright irritating.
One example - the Nvidia driver package. 100meg of the actual drivers and a gig of spyware that benefits "them".
Another example of a "solution in search of a  problem". IOT , anyone ... what a scam !

Most web pages are just a collection of 3rd party crap and redirects . A website in the early 21'st century did not need to connect to 50 IP's to show us
100kb actual content. So ... we have been scammed into paying the bills (with 1200w PS's) to facilitate a bunch of BS , which does not serve us.
Get the 1Gig fast internet connection , only to have 95% of that bandwidth consumed by content that benefits "them' , and we pay for it. BS !!

PS - I did research the full V3 and 4 die configs , I even know the errata of both families. I did not want a 24 core die that had 8 disabled cores ! (2697a)


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2022)

NVIDIA drivers are in the 700MB range, and has Experience includes in case people want to use it. Optional to have it installed. 

Ad blockers help with net traffic.. 

Higher clocks = more power. My 1680v2 will eat 200w easily and it's an_ Ivy Bridge 8-core. _

You see the new Xeons? 350w TDP. You're going to pay for the cores and clocks and that's what pushing for performance does.

You can't exclude older techs when I had a x5675 pull over 300w alone. 

Also, Ivy Bridge will not support PCI boot media. Haswell was first official and it wasn't til Skylake that NVME properly worked. (I totally don't have boards and drives and tested this multiple times)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 15, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Rysen 9


Ryzen is spelled with a "Z".


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 15, 2022)

Toothless said:


> NVIDIA drivers are in the 700MB range, and has Experience includes in case people want to use it. Optional to have it installed.
> 
> Ad blockers help with net traffic..
> 
> ...


Sure Ivy didn't support PCI boot media but NVME working just fine and it's bootable on some X79 motherboards with the modded bios .....


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Sure Ivy didn't support PCI boot media but NVME working just fine and it's bootable on some X79 motherboards with the modded bios .....


NVME via PCI is fine. I've even used it on x58, just not for booting.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 15, 2022)

Oh yeah , "Ry ...ZEN" he he ...
Most pages will not allow you to engage with a ad-blocker running. Or , entrap you to divulge even more info (or $$) to engage in a semi ad free environ.
STILL , a scam. But we are in "Scamerica".
Interesting when I go VPN (from europe) to scamerica sites , they let up on some of this BS.

"Skylake" is the first to support NVME ??? cheap  Huanazhi X79's natively support m.2 booting , and my X99 gigabyte has full speed (attachment),trim,smart. worked with both
V3 and V4. They just used the X99 chipset to derive the NVME lanes (slow). 
Search "X79 Sabertooth Bios MOD" on youtube , the man gets full use of NVME with a modded BIOS.
I never noticed my V1 8-core Xeon using 200W .. is that total system draw ?? It's IRF VRM reports a spot -on 105W TDP as advertised. I'm pleased that the V4 seems mis-rated
on the TDP , at stock 2.4ghz(attachment 2) .... uses 70W. And , 92W @ 2.9 ... All I gain is a couple thousand on passmark. Seems I found my perfect HTPC processor. Ice cold.
I have a I5 kaby lake and my son's Comet lake 10700kf to compare this to. It seems Intel's innovation and Moore's law broke down from 2016-2020.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 15, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Oh yeah , "Ry ...ZEN" he he ...
> Most pages will not allow you to engage with a ad-blocker running. Or , entrap you to divulge even more info (or $$) to engage in a semi ad free environ.
> STILL , a scam. But we are in "Scamerica".
> Interesting when I go VPN (from europe) to scamerica sites , they let up on some of this BS.
> ...



Can't speak to NVME support, but TDPs are very fuzzy numbers.  The historical purpose AFAIK was as guidance for system manufacturers to design/specify a thermal solution.  I had a "55W" i3 once that wouldn't pull more than mid-40s no matter what load I threw at it.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't consider bios modding as true support. Always a chance for something to go wrong.

Those cheap, Chinese boards that claim to be X79? Those aren't actual X79. The chipsets are from donor boards and they're glued together to support different techs. 

Haswell can do 700MB/s to 900MB/s for NVME. Skylake actually has PCI lanes for it. Kaby and newer did much better with support.

No, not total system draw. I've had my 1680v2 stock pull 160w on the core itself. Intel has a program to measure out power draw on their chips. Overclocked those chips have pulled 240-260w.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't think NVME is processor dependent. I just had my Haswell 2680v3 do  3.5gb/s bootable same as with this new v4.
Same board , same Samsung M.2. The BIOS GUI see's the MVMe's controller as a bootable device same as any SATA device.
Speed is dependent on how many PCI-e lanes are available. Gigabyte (with this 2016 MB) .... MVMe was not as fast , or as used. So, they
just used the 2 lanes running through the X99. My Samsung was "throttled" @ 1500mb/s. A Google search for other owners of my board suggested
to buy the add-on card and plug it in one of the full length slots. viola , 2500mb/s. I looked up the Samsung driver for my NVME , installed it.
Then I got the advertised 3500mb/s.
I never tried one of the no-name Chinese boards. I did research them , they do have a true Wellsburg X99  chipset . "Leftovers" from the Taiwan
MB stocks. Cheaper VRM, caps , 1oz copper .... no extra's at all.
It seems all it takes to see a M.2 NVMe in bios is a string to engage the controller , just like a PCI-E video card at bootup.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2022)

You can't compare consumer (Z97) to server (V3/V4 chips)

X99 can use NVME just fine for the most part, but that's HEDT/server. V3 is Haswell, so no, not CPU dependant. It's chipset. That's why those Chinese boards can use NVME; recycled chipsets with improper naming. 

My Gigabyte X99 runs my 6900k, and before, the 2698v4. Ran NVME drives just fine on both chips. It's the chipset that matters.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 16, 2022)

But how does that explain an add-on card ? Electrically , the add-on is directly connected to the CPU 3.0 pci-e lanes ... totally bypassing the X99.
According to the block diagram for the X99 , it connects to the DMI 2.0 of the Xeon and derives just V2.0 pci-e lanes. 40 3.0 lanes come right from the CPU
never touching the X99.
The X99 lanes do the 1X slots (and the slow stupid onboard NVME) on my boards.
Nope , the CPU does the 1X slots ..., as well. X99 just does the onboard NVME and sata/LPC. According to device manager.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2022)

NVME only needs four lanes. Most of not all PCI NVME cards will do minimum 3.0 x4. I used one on my Z97 board to get the 3GB/s from my 970 EVO as a boot.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 16, 2022)

Toothless said:


> NVME only needs four lanes. Most of not all PCI NVME cards will do minimum 3.0 x4. I used one on my Z97 board to get the 3GB/s from my 970 EVO as a boot.


And the card is directly connected to 4 lanes , as is a video card connected to 8/16 direct lanes right to the CPU. The BIOS initializes the CPU and allows
it's lanes to directly boot the NVME . that's why those V1/2 bios mods can also  boot direct from those 3.0 lanes. Chipset is out of the picture.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> And the card is directly connected to 4 lanes , as is a video card connected to 8/16 direct lanes right to the CPU. The BIOS initializes the CPU and allows
> it's lanes to directly boot the NVME . that's why those V1/2 bios mods can also  boot direct from those 3.0 lanes. Chipset is out of the picture.


Again, I just don't count bios mods as legit. Risk and reward, and not much can saturate the drive speed of a SATA SSD when the biggest V2 is a 12 core.


----------



## Sora (Sep 16, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> 100meg of the actual drivers and a gig of spyware that benefits "them".



If only you had a clue about what the "driver" constitutes and how big it actually is even when the gfe shit is stripped out.


----------



## Wdoox (Sep 16, 2022)

My processor finally arrived, and it is a beauty of a cpu








						Intel Xeon E5 2690 v2 @ 3728.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[7ljqky] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-P9T0LVP (2022-09-16 15:27:34) - MB: Asus SABERTOOTH X79 - RAM: 12288 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




After my faithful 2660v2 died I was using 4930k (oc to 4.4 ghz) for some time but 2690v2 oc is in another league. I just run cinebench 15 for fun and yea..


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sora said:


> If only you had a clue about what the "driver" constitutes and how big it actually is even when the gfe shit is stripped out.


Instead of making smartass remarks , feel free to be a good web citizen and explain.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Instead of making smartass remarks , feel free to be a good web citizen and explain.


Took the words right out of my mouth! Except you were nicer about it..


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Took the word right out of my mouth! Except you were nicer about it..


Things like this push me to learn more. Nvidia scatters a lot of code throughout windows. Services , drivers , "helpers" ....


----------



## N/A (Sep 16, 2022)

516 Nvidia driver is in the 1,81 GB range unpacked, 1395 files and that is what counts. the display driver alone is 0.99 GB. it's getting out of hand.
for the NVMe pcie I'm using the second 16x slot in 1x mode ~~ 800MBs in atto. but it maxes at 250MBs verifying torrent, cpu limit.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 16, 2022)

To clarify what I "assumed" to be the issue with older MB's  booting to  NVMe's. 
What it's NOT -
The processor , pci-e (V2.0/3.0/4.0)
Even if we had an old core duo Intel with a UEFI bios and pci-e , it could work.
The code in the UEFI is contained in the Platform Initialization Specification for the ability to see a NVMe controller as a bootable device.
The UEFI X79 boards could easily implement this (like the sabertooth or my P9X79) , but they were pre NVMe units.

I actually found a USB (clover EFI) bootloader that can add the NVMe spec to even a legacy bios.
Kind of a waste , since to make use of such a fast boot device needs a newer faster bus (and CPU).
I also found out my new Gigabyte MB DOES use the X99 for all the 1X PCI-e slots and the integrated NVMe connector.
Since it's the UEFI specification string that determines use , NVMe will work on any PCI-E bus connection.
Built - in NVMe on 2017 MB's don't bother with the chipset at all - direct NVMe to the CPU(4 V3.0 lanes)
Swap your card around , I have -
Video card - PCI express root port 3
NVMe - port 2 ( all alone , by itself)
My fast ASUS soundcard (4 lanes) -  port 1.

All the lower bandwidth stuff (wi-fi , etc.) - Let the X99 DMI derived lanes (V2.0) take the job.
I was a dummy !! I had my wi-fi plugged in to a full length pci-e slot and the MB has a switch that halved
my 16X pci-e into 2 -8X's. Duh. Everything DID work .... but now it works better !

BTW - best V1-V4 intel package to date is the V10.1.2.19 inf. Added more system device entries and is more descriptive of this XEON.



N/A said:


> 516 Nvidia driver is in the 1,81 GB range unpacked, 1395 files and that is what counts. the display driver alone is 0.99 GB. it's getting out of hand.
> for the NVMe pcie I'm using the second 16x slot in 1x mode ~~ 800MBs in atto. but it maxes at 250MBs verifying torrent, cpu limit.


I have an older GTX 550ti , just watch movies. It's package (391.35) is 500meg. After NVslimmer , I install a 150meg package. 

Nvcuda.dll 12.3meg , for example , NVopencl 18.2meg ... all sorts of assorted hard linked entries pointing to winsxs.
I don't think many are actually used , a lot of 32 bit stuff and redundancy. For other programs , I hard link "app data" to a second NVMe partition.
keeps my OS partition "clean". Even with this older package , a whole lot of bloat !!


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 19, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> "obsolete" huh ???   What is the purpose of Rysen 9 or threadripper power ? To create and run more useless "features"  forced on the masses.
> If " enthusiasts" want 225W TDP processors and 1200W PS's in a coming age of scarcity , let them burn up with the rest of the earth !
> I'm not quite a "luddite" , but in the past few years ... both web content and software has not only become bloated but outright irritating.
> One example - the Nvidia driver package. 100meg of the actual drivers and a gig of spyware that benefits "them".
> ...



Sorry, no. These CPUs _are_ obsolete, that's why you can buy them for next to nothing, they're essentially e-waste at their intended market segment. 

That word doesn't mean that they've become completely useless. My personal server runs on a Core 2 Quad Q9505, but it hosts files for one client -  my PC. 

Obviously, you're using these relatively high performance parts for very simple tasks, so they seem like they're very high performance parts. Which they 100% were, in their day. It doesn't mean newer chips are scams, just that your needs are low and met by those parts.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Sorry, no. These CPUs _are_ obsolete


No, they are not. These days are NOT like times three decades ago where a CPU and it's platform were massively eclipsed by the very next generation CPU. In the last 10 years, each generation of CPU is holding it's own against not just the next gen but indeed the next several generations of CPU. For example, the W3680 I have in my Dell T3500 is still doing well as a 1080p gaming system and it works perfectly doing anything else required of it. Even Core2Quad CPU's can still be used as a daily driver as long as they're not pushed to any serious workload.


Dr. Dro said:


> that's why you can buy them for next to nothing,


No. The reason they're inexpensive is because they're surplus.


Dr. Dro said:


> they're essentially e-waste at their intended market segment.


Sort of. Companies only replace technology when it is no longer cost effective to operate or the needs of the needed operations can no long be met by existing platforms. Business technology management is VERY complex and varies from company to company and government to government. The way you describe it makes it seem far to simple, which it isn't.


Dr. Dro said:


> Obviously, you're using these relatively high performance parts for very simple tasks, so they seem like they're very high performance parts.


That's not true either. Gaming might be simple in context, but it is far from simple in computational practice.


Dr. Dro said:


> Which they 100% were, in their day.


They 100% still are.


Dr. Dro said:


> It doesn't mean newer chips are scams, just that your needs are low and met by those parts.


That depends on your perspective. To many people, they can not justify the expense of a current gen system at an $1100 starting point, when you can by older hardware that give 85% of the performance at less than half the cost. To some, that seems like a scam. 

There are many perspectives about an industry as complex as the technology industry. See the bigger picture and you might better understand the perspectives of others.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, they are not. These days are NOT like times three decades ago where a CPU and it's platform were massively eclipsed by the very next generation CPU. In the last 10 years, each generation of CPU is holding it's own against not just the next gen but indeed the next several generations of CPU. For example, the W3680 I have in my Dell T3500 is still doing well as a 1080p gaming system and it works perfectly doing anything else required of it. Even Core2Quad CPU's can still be used as a daily driver as long as they're not pushed to any serious workload.
> 
> No. The reason they're inexpensive is because they're surplus.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where you're coming from with this initial argument, but the X99/C612 platform is not just one or two, but it is *several* generations old. Even though they remain useful to some people in a small scale, and cherished, perhaps coveted by people like us, they are very much obsolete *in their intended markets*, that is, as scalable datacenter processors.

We know where most of these Xeons are coming from, and that's from cloud hosting and render farms and/or their suppliers. These companies have green goals to meet, which require high server density which these platforms cannot offer as they have limited scalability. So yes, they're "surplus" because they're e-waste otherwise. Using outdated technology such as this flies in front of energy policy and real estate management, which is why practically all big companies invest heavily in renewing their platforms every generation or two. At least three such cycles have been completed since this platform.





Sapphire Rapids is launching this quarter, and Emerald Rapids (the "next-gen" in this 2019 roadmap) will follow soon in H2 2023. So you shouldn't be surprised to see any stocks of Broadwell-EP chips being offloaded on eBay, they've long since been replaced.

On the subject of performance, I must disagree, they are no longer high performance parts if a 18-core flagship processor such as my 4669 v3 is not capable of outpacing a common desktop processor like the Ryzen 5 5600 (non-X) even on multithreaded workloads such as Cinebench that heavily favor multicore processors. Not to mention that support for these has been dropped altogether in modern operating systems. Which isn't a deal breaker to us, but it very much is for someone who needs support for business reasons.

On gaming, I must also disagree. Your W3680 is miserably obsolete, it cannot boot many newer engines due to the lack of AVX support and the performance is... bro, dude, you're on TPU, i'm sure you read a review on a lousy i3 and compared to your own experience. It's a rebranded Core i7-980X, and while I enjoyed having my -990X 11 years ago, its time has very long since come and gone. Their performance borders on the irrelevant when bringing up gaming PCs in a modern context, you're going to get a LOT more out of even a lousy i3-10100F.









						Intel Core i3-10100 Review - Affordable 4c/8t
					

Intel's Core i3-10100 is the most affordable Comet Lake "Core" processor. Unlike its predecessor, it finally has HyperThreading, which brings the core configuration to 4c/8t. Our Core i3-10100 review takes a close look at how Intel's new budget offering performs against AMD Ryzen 3 3100 and 3300X.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I think this last one applies to you, not me. These processors are old technology, and the one thing we will agree on, is that i'm glad that they have found a way to us instead of simply being destroyed. Newer server chips will not be so fortunate, as both the latest Xeon and EPYC CPUs now have security locks through eFuse that only let them work in conjunction with their intended platforms, locked by brand and possibly even motherboard type. For example:









						Lenovo Vendor Locking Ryzen-based Systems with AMD PSB
					

Lenovo is vendor-locking its AMD Ryzen based platforms with AMD PSB including its Ryzen Pro ThinkCentre Tiny platforms




					www.servethehome.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I'm not sure where you're coming from with this initial argument, but the X99/C612 platform is not just one or two, but it is *several* generations old. Even though they remain useful to some people in a small scale, and cherished, perhaps coveted by people like us, they are very much obsolete *in their intended markets*, that is, as scalable datacenter processors.
> 
> We know where most of these Xeons are coming from, and that's from cloud hosting and render farms and/or their suppliers. These companies have green goals to meet, which require high server density which these platforms cannot offer as they have limited scalability. So yes, they're "surplus" because they're e-waste otherwise. Using outdated technology such as this flies in front of energy policy and real estate management, which is why practically all big companies invest heavily in renewing their platforms every generation or two. At least three such cycles have been completed since this platform.
> 
> ...


You are missing some context and certainly the point. I'm not continuing this further. If you don't agree, that's fine but don't tell the rest of us what and how to think. We don't care and don't need to be told what is or is not useful to us. Put simply, hush up about it.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You are missing some context and certainly the point. I'm not continuing this further. If you don't agree, that's fine but don't tell the rest of us what and how to think. We don't care and don't need to be told what is or is not useful to us. Put simply, hush up about it.



Am I really the one missing context when just a few posts above I actually defended these old parts' usefulness to *us*? It really just sounds like you got really upset that I called these processors enterprise refuse.

End of the day, we only get to play with these because their intended target market (aka huge companies that buy these chips on contracts with thousands of units of these chips) no longer wants them. It's as simple as that, you're only now beginning to find some Naples processors on the cheap, and those were the original EPYC's that have been replaced by Rome, Milan and Genoa since.

Newer chips are *not* scams, even if you can achieve a great performance/price ratio if you buy smart instead of buying the latest and greatest. From an user perspective, that is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Am I really the one missing context when just a few posts above I actually defended these old parts' usefulness to *us*? It really just sounds like you got really upset that I called these processors enterprise refuse.
> 
> End of the day, we only get to play with these because their intended target market (aka huge companies that buy these chips on contracts with thousands of units of these chips) no longer wants them. It's as simple as that, you're only now beginning to find some Naples processors on the cheap, and those were the original EPYC's that have been replaced by Rome, Milan and Genoa since.
> 
> Newer chips are *not* scams, even if you can achieve a great performance/price ratio if you buy smart instead of buying the latest and greatest. From an user perspective, that is.


Let it go or the mods will be asked to show you the way out.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let it go or the mods will be asked to show you the way out.



For what? I've been respectful throughout and have brought counterpoints in fair discourse. It seems clear that we're not going to change each other's minds, so as you wish, consider this conversation ended.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 20, 2022)

I suppose anything short of an "all in one" AMD render farm is "obsolete".
Amazon rainforest is also obsolete. Burn it down and turn it into Chinese fast food ... HA!
I looked at the newer Xeon gold 5218. AVX 512 instruction  , more pci-e lanes and 6 memory channels,. Intel just refined Broadwell slightly.
4 years , one more feature ... passmark- 20K to 22K . Xeon gold is also "Obsolete". 16 cores of the 5218 must have no better IPC than the Broadwell.
AMD blasted so far ahead of Intel after 2019 with cores and cache that Intel itself is almost obsolete.
I'm being facetious , but AMD fanboys should not call what  runs 78% of the net "obsolete".


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2022)

It's not an AMD vs Intel thing. It's a personal opinion, and sometimes that can cause issues if worded wrongly.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 20, 2022)

Funny , I just read that Intel is making fun of AMD's chiplet architecture , saying that epyc is "glued together junk".
That's all they can do being 2 processes behind and "obsolete" !!



Toothless said:


> It's not an AMD vs Intel thing. It's a personal opinion, and sometimes that can cause issues if worded wrongly.


A personal opinion not based on fact , as technically all " lake" CPU's are enhanced Broadwell's , Intel playing around with the same ol' 14nm process
and refining the Finfet for more speed . I was able to get my broadwell NOW , as you were right ... half of the broadwell servers are being retired (E-waste).
The other half are still in service. Broadwell's and the "lakes" (gold/platinum) run most of the "poorer" parts of the world.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Funny , I just read that Intel is making fun of AMD's chiplet architecture , saying that epyc is "glued together junk".
> That's all they can do being 2 processes behind and "obsolete" !!
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure 12th gen isn't Broadwell at all. 

Also just because they use the same 14nm (used to) doesn't mean it's the same chip. If you want to get nit-picky, then just say "all 'Lake' CPUs are Skylake."

Server side has been different since V2 for the most part minus the 16xx line that was unlocked. Sure you can do those clock speed hacks or whatever but that's not the same. 

Xeon is made for server and sometimes workstation. That's about final. They don't always need per thread power, but more threads and cache. That means much more power, and dropped clocks to keep power in check.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 20, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> I suppose anything short of an "all in one" AMD render farm is "obsolete".
> Amazon rainforest is also obsolete. Burn it down and turn it into Chinese fast food ... HA!
> I looked at the newer Xeon gold 5218. AVX 512 instruction  , more pci-e lanes and 6 memory channels,. Intel just refined Broadwell slightly.
> 4 years , one more feature ... passmark- 20K to 22K . Xeon gold is also "Obsolete". 16 cores of the 5218 must have no better IPC than the Broadwell.
> ...



Skylake-SP and Broadwell-EP have pretty much nothing in common. Ring bus was replaced by mesh, core architecture is different, etc.

and who is an AMD fanboy?


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 20, 2022)

yeah , lets get along and help each other ... I need to know how to get my broadwell to fall back to MFM (LPM) mode . It is listed as a valid mode (800mhz) , but
as my W10 does not see my system as a laptop ... all it does is fall back to 1200mhz (LFM). i have used registry entries to enable some normally hidden processor power features such
as the speedstep thresholds . I would love to have LPM sipping 2-3W. LFM is currently "sipping " 12W while watching TV and browsing. I'm sure it can be done , does anybody
have the answer ?? Most just want to  overclock , hard to find info on enhanced power savings.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 20, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> yeah , lets get along and help each other ... I need to know how to get my broadwell to fall back to MFM (LPM) mode . It is listed as a valid mode (800mhz) , but
> as my W10 does not see my system as a laptop ... all it does is fall back to 1200mhz (LFM). i have used registry entries to enable some normally hidden processor power features such
> as the speedstep thresholds . I would love to have LPM sipping 2-3W. LFM is currently "sipping " 12W while watching TV and browsing. I'm sure it can be done , does anybody
> have the answer ?? Most just want to  overclock , hard to find info on enhanced power savings.



That is by design. I don't think that 800 MHz mode is actually intended to be used. At that point, you're consuming so little energy that you're already in the power supply conversion loss range, possibly even with an 80+ Titanium PSU that has >90% efficiency at 10% load. I wouldn't lose sleep over it.

You can always try ThrottleStop, but i'm not sure it will be useful for that.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 20, 2022)

Yeah , I read about "mesh". Still little IPC gain. Son's comet lake still is nothing awesome 2/3 gens later than than my broadwell.



Dr. Dro said:


> That is by design. I don't think that 800 MHz mode is actually intended to be used. At that point, you're consuming so little energy that you're already in the power supply conversion loss range, possibly even with an 80+ Titanium PSU that has >90% efficiency at 10% load. I wouldn't lose sleep over it.
> 
> You can always try ThrottleStop, but i'm not sure it will be useful for that.


Thank you , throttlestop does not install any persistent driver ... just tweaks registry entries. But again you are right , PS conversion losses would counteract
any CPU savings. I'm already running 36C/1200rpm fan while browsing+ TV. As I said - HTPC "heaven"...
I also updated my old 550ti video's BIOS. Low fan speed and it is underclocked. This is what us HTPC users go for - silence (but still overkill for HTPC).
My 3200 movies are all standard 1080P. I've seen 4K ... impressive but I don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Yeah , I read about "mesh". Still little IPC gain. Son's comet lake still is nothing awesome 2/3 gens later than than my broadwell.
> 
> 
> Thank you , throttlestop does not install any persistent driver ... just tweaks registry entries. But again you are right , PS conversion losses would counteract
> ...


Do single core benchmarks and you'll see a difference.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2022)

Folks, this is the "Xeon Owners Club".. just throwing it out there.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 20, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Do single core benchmarks and you'll see a difference.


Yes , a 2021 RyZen is  double single core to any pre 2018 intel. Intel barely pushes 2300 with their new 8380 platinum.
This is cool , as there will be many that will just consider Intel "obsolete" , I might get the next gen platinum's and gold as dirt cheap
e-waste. cool ... Thank U , AMD. Wow , what ripoff - 8500usd for 40 cores of "obsolete". Shit ,V4 was 2K single thread. platinum , my arse.
Still , more "obsolete" E-waste for me , as the world moves to EPYC.

I like my Xeon.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> I like my Xeon.


So do I, on my HTPC, X5675 @ 4.6 is still fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> So do I, on my HTPC, X5675 @ 4.6 is still fine.


Hell, that would be good as a daily driver.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hell, that would be good as a daily driver.


Hey, nothing to complain, even its 290X runs games


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 21, 2022)

Oh , one of those "strange" 3 channel beasts. I thought about passing through that family , went right to quad channel V1-v4 systems.
You overclock ,I stay stock (or underclock).


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> So do I, on my HTPC, X5675 @ 4.6 is still fine.



And I like my 4669 v3, too. I'm actually going to give that build some love after I get my new graphics card, a new case and heatsink ought to make it lovely for some time to come


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 21, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> And I like my 4669 v3, too. I'm actually going to give that build some love after I get my new graphics card, a new case and heatsink ought to make it lovely for some time to come


Sounds hella fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Oh , one of those "strange" 3 channel beasts. I thought about passing through that family , went right to quad channel V1-v4 systems.
> You overclock ,I stay stock (or underclock).


1366 was an excellent platform for it's day. It's still holding up, even though it's getting dated..


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1366 was an excellent platform for it's day. It's still holding up, even though it's getting dated..


I went to the quad channel , as my VST emulated synths really benefited from 50-60gb memory speed. I noticed 64 voice mini-moogs just "flew" with V1.
I using them now , V4 ... I can run all 3 of my synths 64 voice at once with 30% usage. 70 % left over for serving the house. Effortless V4.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> I went to the quad channel , as my VST emulated synths really benefited from 50-60gb memory speed. I noticed 64 voice mini-moogs just "flew" with V1.
> I using them now , V4 ... I can run all 3 of my synths 64 voice at once with 30% usage. 70 % left over for serving the house. Effortless V4.


Nice. That is a use-case-scenario where memory bandwidth is key!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1366 was an excellent platform for it's day. It's still holding up, even though it's getting dated..


Agree, even tho its DDR3 and PCIe 2.0, it still has its potential.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 21, 2022)

I just (ha ha )get 58gb/s with used /cheap ddr4 2133 quad. Only 32$ for 4 X 2400 ddr4 , would 65gb/s+ be worth it ?
Can't wait for those xeon gold's (to become "obsolete")with 6 X DDR4 2667 + , they do 100gb/s+.
What sucks is having a system that so outclasses the local ISP . capital of NYS , 150mb 3'rd world cable bandwidth. no alternatives.
No fiber in NYS's capital , just Spectrum monopoly.



lexluthermiester said:


> Nice. That is a use-case-scenario where memory bandwidth is key!


Just raw processor power , as well. I'm sure a Ryzen would just "floor" this software. but the V4 , I even added my "spark" drum VST .. it just still flew with the V4.
I suppose I would need to render the next Pixar movie to need a Threadripper. yeah ! Burn a rainforest down , while I'm at it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Agree, even tho its DDR3 and PCIe 2.0, it still has its potential.


Only problem with X58 is missing AVX instruction so some newer games are unable to be played on this platform...other than that is still totally fine for a daily driver.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Only problem with X58 is missing AVX instruction so some newer games are unable to be played on this platform...other than that is still totally fine for a daily driver.....


True, and that's why it's getting dated. It not for a lack of performance because the higher clocked quad and hex core models do just fine.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> I just (ha ha )get 58gb/s with used /cheap ddr4 2133 quad. Only 32$ for 4 X 2400 ddr4 , would 65gb/s+ be worth it ?
> Can't wait for those xeon gold's (to become "obsolete")with 6 X DDR4 2667 + , they do 100gb/s+.
> What sucks is having a system that so outclasses the local ISP . capital of NYS , 150mb 3'rd world cable bandwidth. no alternatives.
> No fiber in NYS's capital , just Spectrum monopoly.
> ...


If everything you do is heavily multi-threaded and memory bound, then yeah dual socket Xeons are the way to go. I nabbed these for you as a comparison. 
















Maybe, for the sake of saving money, dual socket would be a good thing for ya. Could go for the medium core count/higher clocked Scalable chips and keep the six channels/chip going for probably 200GB/s (if your numbers are right) for your, applications.


----------



## Sora (Sep 21, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Skylake-SP and Broadwell-EP have pretty much nothing in common. Ring bus was replaced by mesh, core architecture is different, etc.
> 
> and who is an AMD fanboy?



mesh was in hindsight a downgrade, 7900 and 9900k beaten fair and square in single threaded game performance, by their older sibling at same clocks.



Zyll Goliat said:


> Only problem with X58 is missing AVX instruction so some newer games are unable to be played on this platform...other than that is still totally fine for a daily driver.....



there are other platform issues at hand, the gen 1 pcie controller in the ich chip for one,  usb3 addin boards have a possibility of using lanes off that instead of the IOH's gen 2 controller.
incompatiblity issues exist with this generations implementation of VTD as well, resulting in boot hang on windows 10 1703+

Intel only has a single chipset generation with massive amount of storage capability - not including third party, and thats X99, so most x79 was actually a downgrade from x58 in that regard

8 > 2+4 > 10


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 21, 2022)

Sora said:


> there are other platform issues at hand, the gen 1 pcie controller in the ich chip for one,  usb3 addin boards have a possibility of using lanes off that instead of the IOH's gen 2 controller.
> incompatiblity issues exist with this generations implementation of VTD as well, resulting in boot hang on windows 10 1703+
> 
> Intel only has a single chipset generation with massive amount of storage capability - not including third party, and thats X99, so most x79 was actually a downgrade from x58 in that regard
> ...


Sure but none of those are crucial issues for average user.....As far as I remember X58 was PCIe Gen2 compatible and also some mobos have usb3 on board also I don't remember I ever have the problem with the W10 'tho that was 3+years ago.......again I am not saying that X58 is good as any new AMD or Intel platform I am just saying that is good enough to be daily driver for average "Joe"and the biggest problem that I see is the missing of AVX instruction as average Joe most likely love to play some newer games and that "potentially" could be the issue........


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 21, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Sure but none of those are crucial issues for average user.....As far as I remember X58 was PCIe Gen2 compatible and also some mobos have usb3 on board also I don't remember I ever have the problem with the W10 'tho that was 3+years ago.......again I am not saying that X58 is good as any new AMD or Intel platform I am just saying that is good enough to be daily driver for average "Joe"and the biggest problem that I see is the missing of AVX instruction as average Joe most likely love to play some newer games and that "potentially" could be the issue........


X58 doesn't have native USB3 support but for example my P6X58D-E has USB3, done with a chip. Though I have also an USB3 PCIe card to get connectivity for the case's connectors.


----------



## Sora (Sep 21, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> As far as I remember X58 was PCIe Gen2 compatible and also some mobos have usb3 on board also I don't remember I ever have the problem with the W10



X58 was Gen 2, the ICH10 it was paired with was not.
USB3 onboard was attached to a 1x Gen 2 lane and usually max out at 300MB/s, usb and sata addin boards would usually be routed to the ICH and get served Gen 1.
Third party sata was always implemented on a 1x ICH link.



Zyll Goliat said:


> I am just saying that is good enough to be daily driver for average "Joe"and the biggest problem that I see is the missing of AVX instruction



There are other things apart from AVX that impair the Nahalem and Westmere generations, for example the Rev 12 (basically Stepping A) x58 had a flaw that meant message signalled interrupts were dispatched from the ICH instead of directly from the IOH, this contributed to DPC and ISR latencies on "busy" devices such as graphics cards, and most mainboards implementing this rev of the IOH couldn't run RTX cards as they wouldn't post - even with the ACPI 2 features turns on (as found necessary with Rev 13 Asus boards).  There are a few mainboards that seem to have a Rev 12 that can however these might actually be Rev 13's as most of these boards were late x58 production and usually reported a Rev 13 chipset otherwise.

Nahalem and Westmere also suffer from the IMC being attached by PLL bus(MMU) instead of ringbus ports (hence the poor memory write performance in comparison to reads).

The architecture had its day, but its certainly not a serious contender in RTS or openworld games at this point, it certainly cannot handle large clashes in starcraft 2 and Homeworld, remastered or otherwise.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 21, 2022)

Sora said:


> Says the person that believes AMD sata driver parameters apply to Intel sata.
> 
> You have a history of talking out your behind and its laughable that you'd dare call a moderator in as if they are lapdog when you're literally the Chihuahua here.
> 
> ...


Yo why that negativity against Lex, he's a hella fine guy if u ask me.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 21, 2022)

Let me interrupt this current narrative... Any thoughts on E5-2670 v2? Anyone tried gaming with it, how much underwhelming is it due to its low single core performance?
​


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 21, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Let me interrupt this current narrative... Any thoughts on E5-2670 v2? Anyone tried gaming with it, how much underwhelming is it due to its low single core performance?
> ​


I am gaming on my current 2697 V2 and previously I was gaming on 2650 V2 'tho both of my CPU was OC via BCLK so overall single and multicore performance was roughly at least 10-15% better then stocked CPU(you can read more about this HERE)....in short really depends what are you expecting and with what GPU going to pair that CPU.....


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 21, 2022)

Stop bickering. Next off-topic personal grudge gets a reply ban and points. Lots of points.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 21, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I am gaming on my current 2697 V2 and previously I was gaming on 2650 V2 'tho both of my CPU was OC via BCLK so overall single and multicore performance was roughly at least 10-15% better then stocked CPU(you can read more about this HERE)....in short really depends what are you expecting and with what GPU going to pair that CPU.....


Judging by the performance of my E3-1241 v3, with 3.9 single and 3.7GHz all core turbo (which wasn't enough to fully utilize my 5700XT), my guess is that with only 3.3GHz single core turbo it can't do much with GPUs above GTX1080 tier for example. I'll check your thread, thanks. It probably wouldn't be used exclusively for gaming, maybe Civ IV LAN parties though.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 21, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Judging by the performance of my E3-1241 v3, with 3.9 single and 3.7GHz all core turbo (which wasn't enough to fully utilize my 5700XT), my guess is that with only 3.3GHz single core turbo it can't do much with GPUs above GTX1080 tier for example. I'll check your thread, thanks. It probably wouldn't be used exclusively for gaming, maybe Civ IV LAN parties though.


Yeah correct I agree with your statement above more or less..If 2670 V2 working on stock speed I assume it will boost on all cores probably bellow 3Ghz(2.8-2.9 most likely)and that is still good enough to not choke something like GTX1060/1070 or RX 470/580 something in that range IF can be OC and working for example 3.3Ghz on all cores then yeah it will be good enough for GTX 1080 or Vega 64 or even maybe 1080TI or 2060/3060 5600XT that still ain't going to choke or the FPS that you loose are going to be negligible ....BUT Yeah IF you plan to play games for example in 1440p or 4k up to the 60Hz/Fps then it should work totally fine even with some stronger GPU.......
P.S. Here the last GPU that I test with my 2697 V2(3,45Ghz all cores boost 4,03Ghz) was GTX 1070TI that I OC and what ever I played card was mostly working on 100% usage 'tho I do play games on 1440p/4k 60Hz but I also did benchmarks like 3d Time Spy and others in 1080p here are the results:








Now if prices continue to drop my plan is to get RTX 3060 or maybe some AMD card like Vega 64/5700XT/6600....we will see...but I am sure that I am still standing with my bellowed Xeon-X79 platform


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 21, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Yeah correct I agree with your statement above more or less..If 2670 V2 working on stock speed I assume it will boost on all cores probably bellow 3Ghz(2.8-2.9 most likely)and that is still good enough to not choke something like GTX1060/1070 or RX 470/580 something in that range IF can be OC and working for example 3.3Ghz on all cores then yeah it will be good enough for GTX 1080 or Vega 64 or even maybe 1080TI or 2060/3060 5600XT that still ain't going to choke or the FPS that you loose are going to be negligible ....BUT Yeah IF you plan to play games for example in 1440p or 4k up to the 60Hz/Fps then it should work totally fine even with some stronger GPU.......
> P.S. Here the last GPU that I test with my 2697 V2(3,45Ghz all cores boost 4,03Ghz) was GTX 1070TI that I OC and what ever I played card was mostly working on 100% usage 'tho I do play games on 1440p/4k 60Hz but I also did benchmarks like 3d Time Spy and others in 1080p here are the results:
> 
> View attachment 262517
> ...


I wanted to buy Vega 64 or 54 (and flash 64's bios) few years ago, couldn't find any out of mining rigs.  Also tried to snatch a good deal on 1080ti, faced the same problem, and those I could find used around 450EUR were without any warranty and obviously exhausted from cryptomining. Got a brand new 5700XT Nitro+ for the same amount and almost the same performance (at that time, now 1080ti loses to 5700XT in most modern titles on 1080p and 1440p).
Also I'd like to mention that I've tried to OC my 1241 v3 via BCLK, got a better CB scores and higher clock speed, but it became unstable in all different sort of ways.  If I get my hands on that 2670 v2, i know a person to ask for an advice. 


My OC result.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 21, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> I wanted to buy Vega 64 or 54 (and flash 64's bios) few years ago, couldn't find any out of mining rigs.  Also tried to snatch a good deal on 1080ti, faced the same problem, and those I could find used around 450EUR were without any warranty and obviously exhausted from cryptomining. Got a brand new 5700XT Nitro+ for the same amount and almost the same performance (at that time, now 1080ti loses to 5700XT in most modern titles on 1080p and 1440p).
> Also I'd like to mention that I've tried to OC my 1241 v3 via BCLK, got a better CB scores and higher clock speed, but it became unstable in all different sort of ways.  If I get my hands on that 2670 v2, i know a person to ask for an advice.
> 
> View attachment 262525View attachment 262526
> My OC result.


BCLK is a bit tricky but as far as I know it does not work very well on X99 and most likely people can't go above 103-105 on BCLK....on the other hand on X79 people have much more success and usually can go in between 105-110 and sometimes above 110....personally I managed 115.1 with this CPU and it's been rock solid for years without Issues.....Yeah GPU's prices was horrific but now things are getting much better I am not in a hurry and still can live with R9 Fury for a while so I will wait a bit more and see what can I find for some reasonable price in a near future....BTW Are you happy with that 5700XT?


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 21, 2022)

Sora said:


> mesh was in hindsight a downgrade, 7900 and 9900k beaten fair and square in single threaded game performance, by their older sibling at same clocks.



One must keep in mind that Xeon processors are designed first and foremost for the HPC market/servers, with some lower core count models aimed at the workstation segment. In that sense, the mesh design is one of the fundamentals of what made possible to increase scalability (and thus density), resulting in a significant gain for their intended use case. The subsequent generations that Intel markets as 2nd and 3rd gen Xeon Scalable processors achieve ever higher densities and the performance has grown substantially faster. Since then, Intel has also gone the "chiplet" way (with multi-die MCMs) despite calling EPYC "glued together" and 4th Gen Scalable (Sapphire Rapids) processor will further add on-package HBM, so at this point they're in a completely different league than the Wellsburg platform that housed Haswell and Broadwell. Innovation is picking up


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 22, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Let me interrupt this current narrative... Any thoughts on E5-2670 v2? Anyone tried gaming with it, how much underwhelming is it due to its low single core performance?
> ​


I had the 2670V2 on a ASUS P9X79 . My last "baby"...  1080 on it , or my V4 ... just a few frames/sec difference. Only reason I upgraded was for NVMe and all those true 6gb sata channels
on the X99.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Let me interrupt this current narrative... Any thoughts on E5-2670 v2? Anyone tried gaming with it, how much underwhelming is it due to its low single core performance?
> ​


Sorry I missed this, but yeah you should be ok with that CPU for 1080P or 1440P with a good GPU. With recent AAA titles, don't expect blazing performance but you should be able to get a steady 60FPS out of it. A 2667V2 would be a better choice for the high clocks unless you need the extra 2 cores for other tasks.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry I missed this, but yeah you should be ok with that CPU for 1080P or 1440P with a good GPU. With recent AAA titles, don't expect blazing performance but you should be able to get a steady 60FPS out of it. A 2667V2 would be a better choice for the high clocks unless you need the extra 2 core for other tasks.


I was getting 100+ FPS on all 3 that I tested my sons GTX1080 with. the 3 were the 2658V2 , his 10700kf , and my new 2680V4. Processor did not seen to matter.
What  I did notice ..... 2658V2 = 95W / 10700kf = 95W / and my V4 was only 70W , while running the same games. The comet lake would favor certain cores and turbo the hell
out of them. The 2 Xeons would favor all cores equally and rarely go past HFM.
I don't game , but I might get a cheap GTX1060 to "dabble". I still like my V4 XEON , ran cooler than the other 2 with just the intel stock cooler. neat looking cooler for a stock unit.
Blue "nuclear reactor" glow ... very quiet.


----------



## N/A (Sep 22, 2022)

My 2470 was a severe bottleneck 80 FPS, uncertain if it was more, but I wouldn't bother changing it unless necessary, compared to a V4 that up to 100-120 FPS, broadwell at 3.2 is like ivy @ 4.0. Nvidia card tends  to have more CPU driver overhead. AMD is less affected.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 22, 2022)

N/A said:


> My 2470 was a severe bottleneck 80 FPS, uncertain if it was more, but I wouldn't bother changing it unless necessary, compared to a V4 that up to 100-120 FPS, broadwell at 3.2 is like ivy @ 4.0. Nvidia card tends  to have more CPU driver overhead. AMD is less affected.


I just like how I only use 50-70W on the V4. The comet lake 10700 has the big Noctua  cooler runs about the same 55C as the v4 with the stock. But I got 2 of those Intel stock's for
just 30$. 10700 Noctua cost 70+. Noctua does run cooler ... but it should - it is more expensive (and my son wanted it!)


----------



## Toothless (Sep 22, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> I just like how I only use 50-70W on the V4. The comet lake 10700 has the big Noctua  cooler runs about the same 55C as the v4 with the stock. But I got 2 of those Intel stock's for
> just 30$. 10700 Noctua cost 70+. Noctua does run cooler ... but it should - it is more expensive (and my son wanted it!)


Fuma 2 coolers work perfectly fine for Xeons. I've got two and with 100% load, they hang in the low 50s. Can post pic if wanted.

Also Fumas can be between 50-60 freedom dollars.


----------



## Socket2011 (Sep 22, 2022)

That looks like my son's Noctua. but his only has 1 fan.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 22, 2022)

Fuuuuuuma. Yes its dusty.


----------



## Sora (Sep 22, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> One must keep in mind that Xeon processors are designed first and foremost for the HPC market/servers, with some lower core count models aimed at the workstation segment. In that sense, the mesh design is one of the fundamentals of what made possible to increase scalability (and thus density), resulting in a significant gain for their intended use case. The subsequent generations that Intel markets as 2nd and 3rd gen Xeon Scalable processors achieve ever higher densities and the performance has grown substantially faster. Since then, Intel has also gone the "chiplet" way (with multi-die MCMs) despite calling EPYC "glued together" and 4th Gen Scalable (Sapphire Rapids) processor will further add on-package HBM, so at this point they're in a completely different league than the Wellsburg platform that housed Haswell and Broadwell. Innovation is picking up
> 
> View attachment 262529




Most of the Xeons in this topic are architecturally equivalent to the consumer core i and workstation xeons (and hedt homered), rather then the quite more expensive scalables (im sure someone has the money for one in here though).

You're also showing an example of a HBM integrated hpc part which may as well be a socketted cartridge on a multi-cart mainboard , which won't perform in the same ways as LGA single or dual cpu systems, the mesh design skylake used had various communication latency penalties that decreased IPC for single core work, any time any work had to be performed on the other cores.


----------



## Wdoox (Sep 22, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Let me interrupt this current narrative... Any thoughts on E5-2670 v2? Anyone tried gaming with it, how much underwhelming is it due to its low single core performance?
> ​


why instead of 2670v2 not 2690v2?
10 cores 3.3ghz all core boost 3.6 single boost. You can oc the bclk to 110-113mhz.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 22, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> why instead of 2670v2 not 2690v2?
> 10 cores 3.3ghz all core boost 3.6 single boost. You can oc the bclk to 110-113mhz.


2687wv2 is better. I know someone with a dual socket of the V1 and they can play games just fine with a Titan X. Only issue is 8 cores instead of 10.


----------



## Wdoox (Sep 22, 2022)

Toothless said:


> 2687wv2 is better. I know someone with a dual socket of the V1 and they can play games just fine with a Titan X. Only issue is 8 cores instead of 10.


I was just watching video (craft computing) of that cpu it is very good and since that is v2 he can be overclock on bclk 110-115.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 22, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> BTW Are you happy with that 5700XT?


I may say I got more than I was expected. It was more than 50EUR premium over the reference and low-end models, but it's probably the best 5700XT out there, besides Red Devil. It runs cool, especially undervolted (all of my game profiles are undervolted), and it's a 1080p beast. Never had problems with drivers, it's stable from the first day, and I've gone through almost all of the driver versions so far. The only thing I regret is not buying a 1440p display instead. I wanted 100FPS+ gaming, and was afraid of 1440p being significantly more demanding. I was kinda wrong. 



Wdoox said:


> why instead of 2670v2 not 2690v2?
> 10 cores 3.3ghz all core boost 3.6 single boost. You can oc the bclk to 110-113mhz.


It's bundled with a very nice motherboard, and X79 boards are... almost non-existent in my country (for sale that is).


----------



## Wdoox (Sep 22, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> I may say I got more than I was expected. It was more than 50EUR premium over the reference and low-end models, but it's probably the best 5700XT out there, besides Red Devil. It runs cool, especially undervolted (all of my game profiles are undervolted), and it's a 1080p beast. Never had problems with drivers, it's stable from the first day, and I've gone through almost all of the driver versions so far. The only thing I regret is not buying a 1440p display instead. I wanted 100FPS+ gaming, and was afraid of 1440p being significantly more demanding. I was kinda wrong.
> 
> 
> It's bundled with a very nice motherboard, and X79 boards are... almost non-existent in my country (for sale that is).


yea x79 boards (good one's ) are hard to find in my country as well.
With what board it's bundled? You can still oc with bclk.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 22, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> yea x79 boards (good one's ) are hard to find in my country as well.
> With what board it's bundled? You can still oc with bclk.


Asus P9X79. 

P.S. I'm hiding my location from now on.


----------



## Wdoox (Sep 22, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Asus P9X79.
> 
> P.S. I'm hiding my location from now on.


Yea that is a nice board, look my advice is if it is a decent price than go for it. Play around with it and if you need a better cpu than 2670v2 you still have options.
2687w v2 for 8 core or 2690v2 for 10 core those are locked xeons but you could still oc them with bclk( 110-115 mhz), and you could go with 1680v2 and that is unlocked cpu.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 22, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> Yea that is a nice board, look my advice is if it is a decent price than go for it. Play around with it and if you need a better cpu than 2670v2 you still have options.
> 2687w v2 for 8 core or 2690v2 for 10 core those are locked xeons but you could still oc them with bclk( 110-115 mhz), and you could go with 1680v2 and that is unlocked cpu.


The 26xx isn't going to go far. Best thing for them to get is a 1650v2 up to 1680v2. 

I really, reealllyy need to get that board working again. 4.6ghz overclock on the 1680v2 ran so good that even the Titan Xp wasn't bottlenecked by.. much if at all.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 22, 2022)

Wdoox said:


> Yea that is a nice board, look my advice is if it is a decent price than go for it. Play around with it and if you need a better cpu than 2670v2 you still have options.
> 2687w v2 for 8 core or 2690v2 for 10 core those are locked xeons but you could still oc them with bclk( 110-115 mhz), and you could go with 1680v2 and that is unlocked cpu.


The price is not so good. That's the only reason it's on sale for a few years already, and the fact that the seller won't sell the board separately.
The thing is, I already have G1.Assassin 2 with 3930K. Got scammed, as it was on sale as "everything works", but the motherboard ended up with one of the memory channels defective, and having the latest BIOS which enables Ivy Bridge CPU support, but completely disables the OC features. These boards suffer from bad/overheating VRMs from the factory (it can be partly mitigated by strapping a fan on it i guess), and they tried to "fix" them by decreasing the OC headroom and finally by disabling it altogether.  The Gigabyte's shitty BIOS isn't helping neither. It's a pain to rollback, and need to use not so reliable tools. Also, the IHS on the CPU is visibly bent outwards, but it works fine (stock at least). I'll take the board to the repair shop and hope the channel will come alive (already did all the possible cleaning, and checking the pins underneath), and maybe ask the guy to rollback the BIOS as well, and I'll probably grind down the IHS to even it out.
So, as I'm not rational when it comes to PC and MTB stuff, I want another X79 bundle, to play around and combine parts. If the mem channel is dead, and the rollback fails, then the Xeon would go to Assassin, and the 3930K to P9. I don't actually have the money for anything RN, but I want the damn X79 platform, and I want it to work as intended.



Toothless said:


> The 26xx isn't going to go far. Best thing for them to get is a 1650v2 up to 1680v2.
> 
> I really, reealllyy need to get that board working again. 4.6ghz overclock on the 1680v2 ran so good that even the Titan Xp wasn't bottlenecked by.. much if at all.


16xx Xeons are probably the most exciting to play with, but still very pricey...


----------



## magnus72 (Sep 22, 2022)

New to the forum, I have been collecting Xeon CPU´s for a while now, currently running with a Xeon E5 2697a V4 16 core in quad channel, though had a 1650 v2 build before overclocked to 4.3 Ghz, that was a solid CPU. Got hold of a Xeon E5 1680 v4 cpu too pretty cheap a few months ago.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 22, 2022)

magnus72 said:


> New to the forum, I have been collecting Xeon CPU´s for a while now, currently running with a Xeon E5 2697a V4 16 core in quad channel, though had a 1650 v2 build before overclocked to 4.3 Ghz, that was a solid CPU. Got hold of a Xeon E5 1680 v4 cpu too pretty cheap a few months ago.


Hey @magnus72 Welcome to the TPU!!!!!
2697a V4 is NICE I was really curious about that one....how does perform in games?Also feel free to share some benchmarking results with us!!!!


----------



## magnus72 (Sep 22, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Hey @magnus72 Welcome to the TPU!!!!!
> 2697a V4 is NICE I was really curious about that one....how does perform in games?Also feel free to share some benchmarking results with us!!!!


Thanks Goliat, it performs really well. I got it paired with an AMD RX 6600 non XT. I had the E5 2682 v4 before I got this E5 2697a V4 and before that I had a Xeon E5 2680 v4 before paired with an RTX 3060. I got some benchmarks posted now of the 2697a V4 yet though. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdzTymph5bSTrpTrmCanOeSXiyOrDHHg8


----------



## Toothless (Sep 22, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> The price is not so good. That's the only reason it's on sale for a few years already, and the fact that the seller won't sell the board separately.
> The thing is, I already have G1.Assassin 2 with 3930K. Got scammed, as it was on sale as "everything works", but the motherboard ended up with one of the memory channels defective, and having the latest BIOS which enables Ivy Bridge CPU support, but completely disables the OC features. These boards suffer from bad/overheating VRMs from the factory (it can be partly mitigated by strapping a fan on it i guess), and they tried to "fix" them by decreasing the OC headroom and finally by disabling it altogether.  The Gigabyte's shitty BIOS isn't helping neither. It's a pain to rollback, and need to use not so reliable tools. Also, the IHS on the CPU is visibly bent outwards, but it works fine (stock at least). I'll take the board to the repair shop and hope the channel will come alive (already did all the possible cleaning, and checking the pins underneath), and maybe ask the guy to rollback the BIOS as well, and I'll probably grind down the IHS to even it out.
> So, as I'm not rational when it comes to PC and MTB stuff, I want another X79 bundle, to play around and combine parts. If the mem channel is dead, and the rollback fails, then the Xeon would go to Assassin, and the 3930K to P9. I don't actually have the money for anything RN, but I want the damn X79 platform, and I want it to work as intended.
> 
> ...


I paid about $100 for each 1680v2. The board is the expensive part.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 22, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I paid about $100 for each 1680v2. The board is the expensive part.


Bro, in my country even the 4790K costs $100, and if 16xx Xeons existed, the price would be at least double that. I've tried to cut the story short. And mentioning 4790K as it's on my wish list for a long time to replace my 1241 v3, as I intend to use another board for it (to make a home file server out of it, and unleash the full potential of my Red Rock system). Yes, I plan to build at least 3 more rigs which will spend most of the time collecting dust.


----------



## N/A (Sep 22, 2022)

It't not just your country, it's ebay, aliexpress and all over the place. there are exceptions for the lucky person, congrats. for the rest of us, we should get a 2666 10C or 2698 V3 16C unlock it to 3,5 GHz and call it a day.


----------



## vvkvvkvvk (Sep 27, 2022)

If I get something like 2699v4 and disable cores in BIOS, will it chop down the available L3 too, or does the useable cache still remain high?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2022)

vvkvvkvvk said:


> If I get something like 2699v4 and disable cores in BIOS, will it chop down the available L3 too, or does the useable cache still remain high?


The L3 cache on those CPU's is unified. Disabling cores will do nothing to the L3 cache. But that leaves the question: Why disable cores?


----------



## vvkvvkvvk (Sep 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The L3 cache on those CPU's is unified. Disabling cores will do nothing to the L3 cache. But that leaves the question: Why disable cores?


I have 2 CPU setup where the second numa node doesn't really have workload that would use more than 8-12 cores and I don't think you can mix HCC / MCC / LCC CPUs.

My reasoning is that if the cores are power gated off, the rest of the cores would enjoy less cache eviction due to larger cache available, use the power budget better and lessen the effects of migrating threads. 

I'm sure Intel engineers probably thought of that too and it's pointless.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 28, 2022)

Sounds like you would want a single socket, as your stuff isn't NUMA aware or something.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2022)

vvkvvkvvk said:


> I don't think you can mix HCC / MCC / LCC CPUs.


True, your CPU's have to be identical.


vvkvvkvvk said:


> y reasoning is that if the cores are power gated off, the rest of the cores would enjoy less cache eviction due to larger cache available, use the power budget better and lessen the effects of migrating threads.


Seems about right.



Toothless said:


> Sounds like you would want a single socket, as your stuff isn't NUMA aware or something.


That would depend on the OS.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, your CPU's have to be identical.
> 
> Seems about right.
> 
> ...


Win10 Pro all de waaaaay


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Win10 Pro all de waaaaay


Oh hardcore pass. LTSC all the way... Pro... You silly guy!


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh hardcore pass. LTSC all the way... Pro... You silly guy!


I force updates off til I get the real deep itch in the crack between the sockets. I default install Pro on every build since I don't feel like dealing with the online account bs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I force updates off til I get the real deep itch in the crack between the sockets. I default install Pro on every build since I don't feel like dealing with the online account bs.


LTSC offers that, but with the added bonus of not having all the fluff to go with it. No cortana, no ms Store(no ms account), no Edge, very little telemetry(and what is present can easily be disabled). It's as lean and clean as you can get Windows 10 without serious ISO fiddling.


----------



## vvkvvkvvk (Sep 29, 2022)

I run Linux, one of the workloads is a Windows "productivity" VM that really doesn't use that much of the cores but could really do with bit better single thread performance. 

I guess I could just try it, I mean I already have the bits and bobs to do it. Or just build something with Alder Lake, the E/P-core split is actually perfect for me..


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2022)

So I'm going to ask here first..

Anyone want a dual x5675? I'm retiring all my 1366 stuff to make way for newer, stronger crunching. Just pay shipping (after I find a box, somewhere) and it's yours.


----------



## Veseleil (Sep 29, 2022)

I'd love to, but shipping to Europe would be insane.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> I'd love to, but shipping to Europe would be insane.


Looking at many euro for that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2022)

Toothless said:


> So I'm going to ask here first..
> 
> Anyone want a dual x5675? I'm retiring all my 1366 stuff to make way for newer, stronger crunching. Just pay shipping (after I find a box, somewhere) and it's yours.


See PM. I know someone who might be.


----------



## Socket2011 (Oct 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> LTSC offers that, but with the added bonus of not having all the fluff to go with it. No cortana, no ms Store(no ms account), no Edge, very little telemetry(and what is present can easily be disabled). It's as lean and clean as you can get Windows 10 without serious ISO fiddling.


Thats "LTSB" , my friend.  not much more resources than W7. Add classic shell - get a W7 update with no BS.
Talk about  'innovation" (or lack of it). windows ten is just a telemetry enhanced POS , built upon W7 with a lot of "fluff" to nickel-dime you to death.
Son's "real' W10 sit there and chatters all the time with new features and other BS. Core duo with either LTSB or W7 feels faster than a 10700KF with what BS
most are stuck with. My 10+ core XEONS are damn "lightning" with LTSB.
BTW , windows update server updates about 5 zero day screw ups to make my old 2016 LTSB quite usable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Thats "LTSB"


LTSB was good, but LTSC has a few features I like better, mostly to do with the UI. That's personal preference on my part.


----------



## liquidplasma (Oct 1, 2022)

Old LGA1156 build I had made in 2018, served me well until I bought the 3500x




4 core 8 threads for $26



Hehe remember when this was a selling point.



MIxed set of DDR3 I managed to pile over the years



Old but gold.


----------



## Socket2011 (Oct 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> LTSB was good, but LTSC has a few features I like better, mostly to do with the UI. That's personal preference on my part.


Oh wow , I did not know they had a "channel " ??? Another 'scamerica" BS version. HA ha , I don't see that on TPB.
Channel of BS ?? he he...


liquidplasma said:


> Old LGA1156 build I had made in 2018, served me well until I bought the 3500x
> 
> View attachment 263889
> 4 core 8 threads for $26
> ...


Yes , socket 1156 was my introduction to XEON. Bought 2 X3430's (just 4 core) for 20usd. got 2 NEW intel desktop DH55TC MB's for 60$. Never had to open those two machines back up. Quiet , perfect
W10 surf machines that are easily fast enough for the modern internet. 0 issues for 2 years. Too bad Intel got out of the desktop board market .... I have another Intel DX79si (with the skull !!) used as a
gaming system (XEON E5-2660 V1). That one also NEVER - a single glitch. But , Intel never updated the X79's BIOS for V2 E5's , since the DX79 was their last desktop board.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2022)

Socket2011 said:


> Oh wow , I did not know they had a "channel " ??? Another 'scamerica" BS version. HA ha , I don't see that on TPB.
> Channel of BS ?? he he...
> 
> Yes , socket 1156 was my introduction to XEON. Bought 2 X3430's (just 4 core) for 20usd. got 2 NEW intel desktop DH55TC MB's for 60$. Never had to open those two machines back up. Quiet , perfect
> ...


Scamerica..? What are you on?

Also they could've added support for V2, they just were too lazy or didn't care.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 5, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> I may say I got more than I was expected. It was more than 50EUR premium over the reference and low-end models, but it's probably the best 5700XT out there, besides Red Devil. It runs cool, especially undervolted (all of my game profiles are undervolted), and it's a 1080p beast. Never had problems with drivers, it's stable from the first day, and I've gone through almost all of the driver versions so far. The only thing I regret is not buying a 1440p display instead. I wanted 100FPS+ gaming, and was afraid of 1440p being significantly more demanding. I was kinda wrong.


Hey...BTW I also pickup RX 5700 (non XT)I had a chance to give my old R9 Fury + 130€....so yeah why not especially because the card was in mint condition and was never opened before only issue I have was because it was reference(Sapphire)model with blower....but I must said I was pleasantly surprised that card stays cool and it was not that noisy....performance after some OC/undervolting/tweaking is as you said above somewhere there close or on par with the Gtx 1080TI depends of the game or benchmark......


----------



## Veseleil (Oct 5, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Hey...BTW I also pickup RX 5700 (non XT)I had a chance to give my old R9 Fury + 130€....so yeah why not especially because the card was in mint condition and was never opened before only issue I have was because it was reference(Sapphire)model with blower....but I must said I was pleasantly surprised that card stays cool and it was not that noisy....performance after some OC/undervolting/tweaking is as you said above somewhere there close or on par with the Gtx 1080TI depends of the game or benchmark......


Good deal, I guess? Undervolting does wonders to these, and lack of it may be an issue to those with less effective cooling solution. Mine can suck almost 300W on stock settings (according to Radeon).  I could say that Radeon always required tinkering (unlike Nvidia), and generously rewarded those who dare.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 6, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> Good deal, I guess? Undervolting does wonders to these, and lack of it may be an issue to those with less effective cooling solution. Mine can suck almost 300W on stock settings (according to Radeon).  I could say that Radeon always required tinkering (unlike Nvidia), and generously rewarded those who dare.


Yeah...I been playing all day long with bios editing tried also with the XT bios but after I did some more testing I figured that is better to put back 5700 bios and tweak some settings in bios editor instead and unlock PWR settings on the card....so now card is undervolted(1018Mv) but boosting up to the 1900Mhz and performance wise results are on par with the 5700XT and power consumption is really low....


----------



## wanna_buy (Oct 10, 2022)

I own two X5680, two E5-1680V2, one E5-2690V2 and two E5-2699V3. One E5-1680V2 is a golden chip, because it can run Cinebench at 4.6 GHz at 1.27V Vcore and is 100% stable at 4.5GHz at 1.29 Vcore.
I have dismantled X58 and X79 setups. I currently operate only X99 and E5-2699V3. I modded ASUS BIOS and applied -0.07 undervolt on 106.1 BCLK on Rampage V Extreme. I have achieved world records in 21 categories on HWbot. https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e5_2699_v3/
I have scrutinized other HWBot submissions and found out that Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Champion is capable of reaching 109.3 BCLK. 








						sofos1990`s Geekbench3 - Multi Core score: 48209 points with a Xeon E5 2699 v3
					

The Xeon E5 2699 v3scores getScoreFormatted in the Geekbench3 - Multi Core benchmark. sofos1990ranks #66 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




Did anyone read Zen 4 reviews here? I have noticed that stock 6-core Ryzen 5 7600X scored 2481 CB scores in Cinebench R15 which is higher than 2296 CB scores generated by my stock 18-core Xeon E5-2699V3. I mean, three times less cores beat 18-core beast. That's 8 years of progress.  But Xeon is 3 times cheaper than Ryzen 5. 








						AMD Zen 4 Ryzen 9 7950X and Ryzen 5 7600X Review: Retaking The High-End
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Stock Ryzen 5 7600X scores 6040 CB scores in Cinebench R20, which is higher than 5986 CB scores achieved by my 18-core E5-2699V3 with supposedly 24/7 stable overclock for most V3 Xeons (-0.05 undervolt on 103 BCLK).








						AMD Ryzen 5 7600X processor review
					

We move onwards to AMD's Ryzen 5 5700X, it has just six cores and twelve threads available. The CPU will be analyzed, tested, and benchmarked. Given its excellent performance combined with a complet... Performance - CineBench 20




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## N/A (Oct 10, 2022)

Xeon v3 is less efficient in floating point or AVX. The core count needs to double to compensate for the lower clock speed.


----------



## Wdoox (Oct 14, 2022)

Hey just a small info, I just ordered rtx 2060 super for 180eu. I think this is good match for 2690v2, anyway when card arrives I'l do some testing.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> So I'm going to ask here first..
> 
> Anyone want a dual x5675? I'm retiring all my 1366 stuff to make way for newer, stronger crunching. Just pay shipping (after I find a box, somewhere) and it's yours.


Did they get claimed yet?  I have not had any notifications for this thread in a while, so I missed your offer.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 14, 2022)

1freedude said:


> Did they get claimed yet?  I have not had any notifications for this thread in a while, so I missed your offer.


Yes. It went to a local kid that is studying software related things and is using it as a virtualization server.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Yes. It went to a local kid that is studying software related things and is using it as a virtualization server.



That's awesome man!!!!!! Couldn't of went to a better person/use.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 14, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> That's awesome man!!!!!! Couldn't of went to a better person/use.


They can bump the ram to 48GB and maybe get x5690's but, it's something.


----------



## Wdoox (Oct 18, 2022)

ok, my rtx 2060 super arrived today and performance compering rx 580 is another level. I also put Antec h600 pro cooling, temps are quite good.

rtx 2060 super +2690 v2 (oc 114) unigine heaven


----------



## r3down (Oct 19, 2022)

so right now im running the E5-2697v2 at 3ghz (bus set to 111), stable- havent gotten into the ram timings  / speed yet since i just got into the whole ( some settings enable other disable) Think that seems to happen with this cpu mobo combination? also setting xmp seems to set the core multiplier to its default range of max 27 , but when its auto/manual for cpu it seems to handle its own temperment much better.


----------



## Super Relics (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi, I'm a good old Xeon owner, I have it on an Intel X58 mainboard and I'd like to stay in touch with other X58 users!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 31, 2022)

Super Relics said:


> Hi, I'm a good old Xeon owner, I have it on an Intel X58 mainboard and I'd like to stay in touch with other X58 users!
> 
> Happy Halloween!


You will be interested in these two threads then:








						X58 overclocking club
					

Let's have a separate thread for my favourite old-school platform :toast:  Currently running Linpack on my Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz.  edit: this part by @MachineLearning    I've tried to get to the bottom of this many times, there isn't a clear answer but this is my understanding of what's the max...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						2022-X58/1366 PIN Motherboards NVME M.2 SSD BIOS MOD Collection
					

I should immediately point out that the NVMe SSD BIOS_MOD Files are Updated as "pure Bios Files" without the Need for Additional Hardware and Software such as DUET, Clover and REFIND. No Additional Hardware or Software is required. All you need to do is to update the motherboard bios again and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Welcome to the forum, and happy Halloween


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Nov 5, 2022)

Has anyone used this before, i have a dell 5810 and thinking about buying a gpu that needs a 8 pin and 6pin, computer only has two 6pins. Is it safe to use?


			https://www.amazon.com/COMeap-Power-Adapter-Cable-13-inch/dp/B07HCYDK5K


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Has anyone used this before, i have a dell 5810 and thinking about buying a gpu that needs a 8 pin and 6pin, computer only has two 6pins. Is it safe to use?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/COMeap-Power-Adapter-Cable-13-inch/dp/B07HCYDK5K


I've used similar cables, you'll be alright as long as you don't do any extreme overclocking.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Nov 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've used similar cables, you'll be alright as long as you don't do any extreme overclocking.


I don't overclock , so I'm good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2022)

u2konline said:


> I don't overclock , so I'm good.


Yes sir.


----------



## frankr2994 (Nov 13, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I own two X5680, two E5-1680V2, one E5-2690V2 and two E5-2699V3. One E5-1680V2 is a golden chip, because it can run Cinebench at 4.6 GHz at 1.27V Vcore and is 100% stable at 4.5GHz at 1.29 Vcore.
> I have dismantled X58 and X79 setups. I currently operate only X99 and E5-2699V3. I modded ASUS BIOS and applied -0.07 undervolt on 106.1 BCLK on Rampage V Extreme. I have achieved world records in 21 categories on HWbot. https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e5_2699_v3/
> I have scrutinized other HWBot submissions and found out that Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Champion is capable of reaching 109.3 BCLK.
> 
> ...



Can I assume you are competent in bios modifications? I have found people good at moving modules around and swapping them out but could never really find someone that really modified the code. I'd love to pick your brain if your up for it. I have a 1680v3 that I know will clock more if I can up the power current restrictions.


----------



## wanna_buy (Nov 13, 2022)

frankr2994 said:


> Can I assume you are competent in bios modifications? I have found people good at moving modules around and swapping them out but could never really find someone that really modified the code. I'd love to pick your brain if your up for it. I have a 1680v3 that I know will clock more if I can up the power current restrictions.


I only know how to unlock Turbo on V3 Xeons. I can not remove the power current restrictions.


----------



## frankr2994 (Nov 13, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I only know how to unlock Turbo on V3 Xeons. I can not remove the power current restrictions.



Gotcha. Ya that's about all I ran into. I believe that's a micro code delete and replacing an efi module. I'm trying to find someone like the person that wrote that efi module lol.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Dec 1, 2022)

Question for any Westmere Xeon users, I have a 5,1 Mac Pro that I dual boot to Windows 10 for gaming only. Do the sceptre and meltdown patches affect gaming performance much, and how much of a chance would I be taking disabling them since I’m not using a browser? I have the x5690, which is high as I can go in the 5,1. Just trying to squeeze as much as I can out of it. I did some searching on it, and I didn’t see much on the pre-SB Xeons.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Do the sceptre and meltdown patches affect gaming performance much


Yes, they do.


Darmok N Jalad said:


> and how much of a chance would I be taking disabling them since I’m not using a browser?


The actual security threat is almost non-existent. As has been stated elsewhere, the Spectre & Meltdown type vulnerabilities require a locally installed component. If you're only using the game client(Steam, Epic, Galaxy, Etc), there is no entry vector for a malware payload. Even if you were using a browser, the risk is similarly minimal as there would need to be an action by you to download and run a payload. As long as you don't do that, an attack based on these vulnerabilities is impossible.

Disable the patches, game on, enjoy.


----------



## frankr2994 (Dec 4, 2022)

Hey I'm trying to sort something out. There were some custom skus out there for e5-v3s. I know the single sockets were 1681,86,91 pretty sure of that. What I lost track of was what they used for dual socket. I know there was a few but I can't find info on them. I think Intel made them for Amazon or something.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

frankr2994 said:


> Hey I'm trying to sort something out. There were some custom skus out there for e5-v3s. I know the single sockets were 1681,86,91 pretty sure of that. What I lost track of was what they used for dual socket. I know there was a few but I can't find info on them. I think Intel made them for Amazon or something.


One of the staff over at TechARP made a quick reference table for them. He quit working on it a few years ago, but I still use it regularly to look things up.


Should help you find what you're looking for.


----------



## frankr2994 (Dec 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> One of the staff over at TechARP made a quick reference table for them. He quit working on it a few years ago, but I still use it regularly to look things up.
> Should help you find what you're looking for.



F'n awesome. That's my new favorite thing lol. If it matters I was specifically looking for the e5-2666v3. Guide pointed me right to it and was even referenced to Amazon. Thanks.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 4, 2022)

does this count?


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 4, 2022)

no


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

frankr2994 said:


> F'n awesome. That's my new favorite thing lol. If it matters I was specifically looking for the e5-2666v3. Guide pointed me right to it and was even referenced to Amazon. Thanks.


Unfortunately, he's not updating it anymore, which is a real shame. Glad it helped though!



mechtech said:


> does this count?
> 
> View attachment 273049


Nope. That's Xenon, not Xeon. Close but no cigar...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 4, 2022)

mechtech said:


> does this count?
> 
> View attachment 273049



I dunno; do you own that xenon?


----------



## mechtech (Dec 4, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I dunno; do you own that xenon?


lol  alas no.............but I do have some Argon in the garage for the MIG.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I dunno; do you own that xenon?


Does it matter? LOL!


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 5, 2022)

When he uses the Argon, the matter will be....plasma!

I have some too, and some Helium, and of course, some Xeons


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it matter? LOL!



No, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> The actual security threat is almost non-existent. As has been stated elsewhere, the Spectre & Meltdown type vulnerabilities require a locally installed component. If you're only using the game client(Steam, Epic, Galaxy, Etc), there is no entry vector for a malware payload. Even if you were using a browser, the risk is similarly minimal as there would need to be an action by you to download and run a payload. As long as you don't do that, an attack based on these vulnerabilities is impossible.
> 
> Disable the patches, game on, enjoy.


That is incorrect. JavaScript (and specifically code executed by a JIT interpreter as it is in all popular web browsers, by default) is a vector. There is a reason that browsers were quick to implement their own mitigations after these transient execution vulnerabilities were revealed. That said, as they are not using a web browser on that machine this is irrelevant. It basically boils down to running untrusted code on your machine (and that includes JITing JavaScript in your web browser) being a problem and frankly it has always been since even before this new class of vulnerabilities was discovered there were security issues with JavaScript sandbox being escaped by malware. It has always been an arms race between browser vendors and attackers. And it is not just sketchy websites that you need to worry about either because you have ads, even on well-known reputable sites, serving malware. This is why it is to run uBlock Origin (or NoScript) these days. It is now at the heart of my personal security (and privacy but that is another story) doctrine because, I repeat, running untrusted code on your computer is simply a fundamental problem (and it will always be unless we get a revolution in popular hardware architecture; I have read that certain ancient mainframe architectures were significantly more secure by design than the PC/x86 but I am not an expert on that topic) no matter how many security measures software developers take.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> JavaScript (and specifically code executed by a JIT interpreter as it is in all popular web browsers, by default) is a vector.


It's really not that simple. I don't really want to be going into it again, because...


mplayerMuPDF said:


> There is a reason that browsers were quick to implement their own mitigations after these transient execution vulnerabilities were revealed.


...every modern browser patched that problem and all of it's variants. Browsers are NOT a valid attack vector. Even with a vulnerable browser, direct user interaction was required to install a payload. For anyone who has any knowledge of this, they will not be blindly clicking on crap or visiting "iffy" sites.


mplayerMuPDF said:


> And it is not just sketchy websites that you need to worry about either because you have ads, even on well-known reputable sites, serving malware. This is why it is to run uBlock Origin (or NoScript) these days.


That's a fair point, but again, the user has to actively download and install the payload. Browsers are configured to block anything that would otherwise be presented to the user. Adblockers and JS managers provide further protection.

Put simply, those patches are completely redundant at this time and can safely be disabled. And if you knew me better and how much of a security boot-stomper I am, you could better appreciate this statement.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Dec 5, 2022)

I am thinking about getting a microATX LGA 1150 Supermicro board from eBay complete with E3 v3 Xeon and swapping it into my current PC (see system specs). Anything I need to worry about? I think I am more comfortable with reusing my current ATX PSU than relying on a proprietary PSU in the HP Z420 and I think a more incremental change of my PC may be a better idea (I also do not look forward to the prospect of having to sell off my entire PC).


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 5, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> Anything I need to worry about?


In regards to E3-v3, nothing at all.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Dec 6, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> In regards to E3-v3, nothing at all.


I was primarily concerned about the Super Micro board but it is good to know that those Xeons are fine. I will be getting a Haswell Refresh chip just like your 1241, so there shouldn't be any issues with errata. I checked the product page/Quick Reference and the Super Micro board seems to have a standard ATX power connector so that should not be an issue at least.

I am hoping that the sale of my 1600 AF+Biostar X470GTQ (and perhaps WX2100 and DDR4 too) can fund the purchase of a new (well, to me) enterprise HDD to replace my UltraStar 7K3000 as my main HDD and a Noctua case fan to replace the noisy (and probably malfunctioning) case fan that came with my Fractal Design case.



lexluthermiester said:


> It's really not that simple. I don't really want to be going into it again, because...
> 
> ...every modern browser patched that problem and all of it's variants. Browsers are NOT a valid attack vector. Even with a vulnerable browser, direct user interaction was required to install a payload. For anyone who has any knowledge of this, they will not be blindly clicking on crap or visiting "iffy" sites.
> 
> ...


I have no idea where you are getting this idea that users need to "actively download and install the payload". Any JavaScript on a web page is run by default when a page is loaded (or it is triggered by something else, which the web page (or ad) 'decides'). We are not talking about some kind of Java or Flash/Adobe AIR applet or something that you need to click to run or that needs to be downloaded and executed by some local runtime manually. "Adblockers and JS managers" do not just provide "further protection". On the contrary, they are necessary to override the dangerous default behavior/configuration of (most/popular) browsers.

Also, they are not "patches" that solve the problem. They are mitigations; they mitigate the risk, they do not eliminate it. You should look at this as browser vendors doing their part (to the degree that in their own eyes is reasonable, when balanced with other concerns such as performance and user experience) to make the best of a bad situation.

I am sure that you take security very seriously and have a great breadth of knowledge when it comes IT/system administration etc but I do not think you have an adequate understanding of this particular niche topic. I will be the first to admit that I am far from an expert when it comes transient execution vulnerabilities, JavaScript or browsers in general but I do have a tiny bit of experience creating web applications with JavaScript and I have learned a lot the last couple of years about how invasive JavaScript has become (in particular when it comes to tracking). Additionally, using OpenBSD as my main desktop OS for half a year and being a part of that community taught me a lot about security and I try to at least keep up on a surface level with the latest about these transient execution vulnerabilities.

As an aside I was reading an overview paper by one of the security researchers involved in discovering these vulnerabilities recently (I will have to look it up again and finish it in the near future) and even though I do not understand at least half of what they are talking about (my rudimentary understanding of how CPUs work from a college computer architecture/assembly language programming course does not really cut it), I still learned a fair amount about the basic concepts behind these vulnerabilities (and there are actually significant differences between different classes of them).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> I have no idea where you are getting this idea that users need to "actively download and install the payload". Any JavaScript on a web page is run by default when a page is loaded (or it is triggered by something else, which the web page (or ad) 'decides'). We are not talking about some kind of Java or Flash/Adobe AIR applet or something that you need to click to run or that needs to be downloaded and executed by some local runtime manually. "Adblockers and JS managers" do not just provide "further protection". On the contrary, they are necessary to override the dangerous default behavior/configuration of (most/popular) browsers.


Like I said, I'm not getting into this discussion again. It was argued to death a few years ago when people kept saying the same thing and no one has EVER proved it(JS proof of concepts where only theoretical and did NOT actually prove anything). What is known is that exploits for side-channel type attacks NEED local physical access. Remote access(that includes JS) DOES NOT WORK. Full stop, end of story. Let it go.


mplayerMuPDF said:


> As an aside I was reading an overview paper by one of the security researchers involved in discovering these vulnerabilities recently (I will have to look it up again and finish it in the near future) and even though I do not understand at least half of what they are talking about (my rudimentary understanding of how CPUs work from a college computer architecture/assembly language programming course does not really cut it), I still learned a fair amount about the basic concepts behind these vulnerabilities (and there are actually significant differences between different classes of them).


Finish that read. It'll help you understand why this series of vulnerabilities is so woefully misunderstood.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Dec 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Like I said, I'm not getting into this discussion again. It was argued to death a few years ago when people kept saying the same thing and no one has EVER proved it(JS proof of concepts where only theoretical and did NOT actually prove anything).


I think there were actual JS demos that could extract secrets from your RAM given enough time but I could be wrong.


lexluthermiester said:


> What is known is that exploits for side-channel type attacks NEED local physical access.


That is true for traditional side-channel attacks that have been known since the 80s, yes. But transient execution vulnerabilities are very different; their discovery in 2018 changed everything.


lexluthermiester said:


> Finish that read. It'll help you understand why this series of vulnerabilities is so woefully misunderstood.


I sure will.

I don't think that these are the type of vulnerabilities that will be exploited by the average cybercriminal but I think that more advanced actors (think powerful state level actors) can and will definitely use these vulnerabilities, especially as they leave no trace. I think that some of these actors may have a better understanding of these vulnerabilities than public/academic and independent researchers currently do.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> I think there were actual JS demos that could extract secrets from your RAM given enough time but I could be wrong.


I never saw one that actually worked.



mplayerMuPDF said:


> I don't think that these are the type of vulnerabilities that will be exploited by the average cybercriminal but I think that more advanced actors (think powerful state level actors) can and will definitely use these vulnerabilities, especially as they leave no trace. I think that some of these actors may have a better understanding of these vulnerabilities than public/academic and independent researchers currently do.


Exactly. It's just not something the average use needs to be worried about.


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 8, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well here is the thing.....first of all also depend with what motherboard you will pair this cpu's because 1620 v2 is unlocked and it can be OC easily beyond 4ghz on some decent mobo...second E5 2620 V3 is 6c/12t so you have more threads even if is it maybe a bit slower on single core performance you will have more power under the "hood" which is also important in gaming + turbo unlock hack works on cheap Chinese motherboards so this CPU probably can work on 3,2Ghz on all cores and then his IPC wil be better....
> 
> If you do not planing to do any OC or turbo-bios-hack and you asking just for stock speed between these 2 cpu's then I guess it will really depend of the game you playing because most/older games still prefer "few"faster cores BUT newer games starting to like more cores/threads and sometimes even if they are slower they can give you more FPS in certain situations......
> It's a close race between these 2 but In this case I will pick 2620 v3.....saying that even 6c/12t is not enough anymore maybe you can look for some cheap 8c/16t solution?
> ...


Well CM Hyper T20 turned out *not so great product. *Failed in the middle of 24/7 working computer!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 9, 2022)

KLiKzg said:


> Well CM Hyper T20 turned out *not so great product. *Failed in the middle of 24/7 working computer!


Srry to hear that...is the fan that failed or what?How long lasted?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Srry to hear that...is the fan that failed or what?How long lasted?



If you look at the picture that was posted, you can see the mounting bracket broke. 

Oh sorry, that picture was posted in a different thread.


----------



## frankr2994 (Dec 9, 2022)

Looks like the hold down broke. I was always curious about those Intel to amd conversion hold downs. Seemed like they could be trouble.


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 10, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Srry to hear that...is the fan that failed or what?How long lasted?


It was the bracket which failed just after 2y of 24/7 use...Cooler Master did not want to replace the bracket - they do not have it on stock, for a current line of cooler production. 
Seller said that it is only 2y warranty, so no replacement also.

Too bad for their business, as other cooler suppliers are far better in sending replacement part. Especially when the issue is wrong bracket, like on this one!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 10, 2022)

KLiKzg said:


> It was the bracket which failed just after 2y of 24/7 use...Cooler Master did not want to replace the bracket - they do not have it on stock, for a current line of cooler production.
> Seller said that it is only 2y warranty, so no replacement also.
> 
> Too bad for their business, as other cooler suppliers are far better in sending replacement part. Especially when the issue is wrong bracket, like on this one!


Ahh ok...I hate those plastic brackets always tried to avoid those and use metal one with screws instead......maybe you can find and mount some other old bracket with this cooler or maybe just use super-glue and see how that goes.....anyway I reckon it didn't cost you much and you can find good cheap used or even new coolers these days......


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 10, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Ahh ok...I hate those plastic brackets always tried to avoid those and use metal one with screws instead......maybe you can find and mount some other old bracket with this cooler or maybe just use super-glue and see how that goes.....anyway I reckon it didn't cost you much and you can find good cheap used or even new coolers these days......


I can, but it is a BAD product...so the got several bad references all around the net.

For example, when this happen with AC 13 Pro, those guys sent me a replacement.


----------



## Ommadawn (Dec 22, 2022)

Hello everyone.

I have posted this somewhere, but I haven't found this thread.

Recently I bought an old *Intel Xeon E5-2696 V3*, with 18 cores and 145W TDP.

My computer case is not very big, so I need to install a not very big cooler system (maybe 150mm max height).

I don't know if this CPU will be very hot or not. Is it?
Having that TDP, what cooler system would you recommend me?
I've been thinking in Noctua NH-U9S and NH-D12L (low profile both). What do you think about them? Would they be enough?
So many questions, sorry... 

Thanks!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2022)

Ommadawn said:


> I've been thinking in Noctua NH-U9S and NH-D12L (low profile both). What do you think about them? Would they be enough?


For the CPU you stated, both of those will do well.


----------



## Ommadawn (Dec 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For the CPU you stated, both of those will do well.


Thanks for your reply.

Nowadays I've got a *Noctua NH-L12* for my old *Intel i7-860*, which has a TDP of 95W. I don't know if it would enough for the Xeon I said...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2022)

Ommadawn said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Nowadays I've got a *Noctua NH-L12* for my old *Intel i7-860*, which has a TDP of 95W. I don't know if it would enough for the Xeon I said...


Both of those coolers you listed should do well, though the NH-D12L will do the best.


----------



## Ommadawn (Dec 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Both of those coolers you listed should do well, though the NH-D12L will do the best.


Thanks, but careful, current mine is *NH-12L* (the old version, less powerful). *NH-D12L* is a new model and so much powerful...


----------

